#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-07
<roylez_> xelister: I am a mainlander. Access to internet is not blocked, but censored.
<cfy> roylez_: +1.....
<roylez_> cfy: 回去上班了没？
<cfy> roylez_: 我还在读书呀,20号读书.主席呢?上班没
<roylez_> cfy: ......你不是张江男吗？难道我搞错了
<cfy> roylez_: 你搞错了.......
<roylez_> cfy: 有钱娃阿，读书就买得起ducky
<cfy> roylez_: 厄...那你搞错多久了....
<roylez_> cfy: 或许把你跟void搞混了
<cfy> roylez_: 哦...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席.你说我,ping xxx可以.为啥就打不开网页呢?
<xelister> hehe censored
<cfy> roylez_: curl xxx就是一直停在那里.非要我重启...
<cfy> roylez_: sigh...重启去....
<xelister> sign at *** *** "at this site, at 1989, NOTHING HAPPENED"  <_< :P
<roylez_> cfy: 杀掉不行吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 不是这个问题.是我上不去网...
<cfy> roylez_: ping可以.但是下载啥的就不行.
<roylez_> cfy: 那你怎么上的irc？
<roylez_> cfy: o...
<cfy> roylez_: 估计是以前连的,我要再连一次估计也连不上....
<roylez_> cfy: 重启你有可能就上不来了
<cfy> roylez_: 我经常这样..
<cfy> 我先重启erc
<cfy> roylez_: 主席.....
<cfy> roylez: 重启系统才能再上网...
<cfy> 难道是被防火墙搞的?
<roylez_> cfy: 当然
<roylez_> cfy: 我在公司的有个ssh session是永远过了防火墙的，否则我每天去了都得输密码
<cfy> roylez_: ?不明白....
<Pwnna> 上gopher吧
<Pwnna> 呵呵呵
<larry> 有人在不?
<larry> 我的auctex 的C-c C-v不能用了,不知道为什么,不能quick view了,有人遇到这样的情况了么?
<cfy> larry?
<NoIE> firefox 3.6 可以和 firefox 4.0 同时运行 。
<NoIE> ps -A | grep firefox
<NoIE>  3225 ?        00:00:00 firefox
<NoIE>  3233 ?        00:00:20 firefox-bin
<NoIE>  3311 ?        00:00:12 firefox-4.0-bin
 * tenzu 修改论文痛苦中。。。
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 加油……
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 哥，你真贴心
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 因為1個月前我也在改，知道你的悲劇……
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 不到一个月就改完了？神马论文？
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 沒有，我從4個月前就開始改了……
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 被打回來了一次，現在正在等第2次的消息。
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: Pretty Huge Dick论文么？
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, ……
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 痛苦死你吧，祝你三次退稿。
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 很遗憾，外审已经结束了，再提交的话内审不会退的，就等着答辩了
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 畢不了業，畢不了業 畢不了業，畢不了業 畢不了業，畢不了業
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 神马也阻止不了哥毕业的脚步（红卫兵状）！
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 過年的說把一些念念碎說出來不太好，不過有些事情是可以阻止你的。（陰笑著拿出刀子
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 我是修神圣系的，恶灵退散！
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 謝謝，刀子是物理的……
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 如果施力体消失的话，武器就不能构成任何攻击，不客气
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 你才惡靈呢，你妹……
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 难道非得拿盾？我稀饭双手攻击
<hymnusAlae> jasonjang, 在嗎？
<pocoyo> 连接twitter.com时发生错误。安全程序库: 没有安全模块可以执行请求的操作。错误码： sec_error_no_module）
<pocoyo> 这是啥?
<larry> 我的emacs+auctex 中的C-c C-v命令突然不能用了,有人遇到过么?
<hymnusAlae> pocoyo, Pidgin？
<pocoyo> hymnusAlae: firefox登录的时候
<jasonjang> hi hymnusAlae .please wait.
<hymnusAlae> jasonjang, glad that you are here. what's your japanese font for ordinary use? you can reply whenever you feel suitable. thank you very much.
<timercrack> 新年快乐～
<hymnusAlae> timercrack, 同樂。
<timercrack> hymnusAlae: :)
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你装了神马推插件了？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 装个蛋啊.windows下 firefox autoproxy ssh 不能用了. greader twitter上不去.
<myke2> fcitx如何保存输入的词?
<myke2> 我发现我重启之后就没了
<NoIE> 推荐自由门。
<tenzu> pocoyo: putty开ssh啊
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没错啊. 昨天还行的.今天怎么不行了...
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我现在就是putty挂的irssi
<pocoyo> tenzu: 唉.我命苦啊.
<tenzu> pocoyo: ssh罢工了？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没罢工啊 我的irc是用的这个代理啊.
<pocoyo> 连接www.google.com时发生错误。安全程序库: 没有安全模块可以执行请求的操作。（错误码： sec_error_no_module）
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我打reader里出出现这个.
<timercrack> pocoyo:请问有好的免费ssh嘛?
<pocoyo> timercrack: 问 tenzu 啊. 都是她找的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我这里firefox4工作正常，不过帮你测试不了神马的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没事 我不用先.
<timercrack> tenzu: 请问有好的免费ssh嘛?:-D
<tenzu> pocoyo: 现在greader都开了？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 啥? google reader啊.
<jasonjang> hymnusAlae; Nice 2 meet U. U seen japanese font from my notice ?  sorry. but I did not use that, However i'm korean, and i used utf-8.
<hymnusAlae> jasonjang, :) thanks.
<jasonjang> U R welcome. hymnusAlae.
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我是说连google reader都被墙了？
<myke2> tenzu: 应该没吧，SSL
<tenzu> myke2: 牛哥说开不了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我哪知道 用全局代理的时候可以. 不开的话 有时候会断.一直这样.
<cfy> touparx: system is recovered?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 各种灵异现象总是围绕着你
<tenzu> happyaron: 老小新年好
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 改你的論文去吧
<cfy> 加密分区
<cfy> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt_with_LUKS
<^k^> ⇪ title: DM-Crypt with LUKS - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 怎麽了？
<cfy> tenzu: 兔兔?
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 你也蛋疼的掉luks了？
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 没啥我要加密一个分区.推荐一下,觉得这篇文章不错.现在用着encfs,不过感觉不太好
<cfy> 太慢了encfs,btrfs+encfs.
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 改着呢，但是不能不给老小请安啊
<cfy> 不知道luks+btrfs咋样.
<tenzu> cfy: 神马兔兔？
<cfy> tenzu: 哦,你不是兔兔啊.ee老说兔兔...
<RavenChan> cfy, 为啥要加密= =
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 你看他都btrfs了，你說為什麽要加密？嘿嘿嘿。
<cfy> RavenChan: 有个不是我的sd卡,我现在随便用.还要还给别人.所以加密下.
<cfy> 不像换的时候有任何可能可以恢复出数据.
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 这和btrfs啥关系....
<cfy> s/不像/不想/
<RavenChan> cfy, 那个借给你的人是坏人么= =
<tenzu> cfy: 神没这么叫过我
<cfy> RavenChan: 差不多.
<cfy> tenzu: 神只是说兔兔.所以我找找,发现你带了t....
<RavenChan> cfy, 一般格掉在覆盖几次是恢复不出的
<tenzu> cfy: 神谕有上下文么？
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 有呀──都是一般人不搞的東西……嘿嘿嘿
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ....
<void1> tenzu不在国内吗
<cfy> tenzu: 说我找到兔兔.就可以不挂科了...
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 就因為這個所以要加密？
<cfy> RavenChan: 我玩玩嘛,我当然可以换的时候跑shred.....
<cfy> shred /dev/sdb,
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 你還的時候 dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xdb就是了
<myke2> cfy: shred?
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 主要是玩,然后不考虑寿命...
<myke2> cfy: 听说不好
<cfy> myke2: 嗯?
<myke2> cfy: 你man下
<myke2> cfy: 上次我也是在这里听别人说现在文件系统shred根本没用
<cfy> shred -n 42 -z /dev/sdb
<myke2> cfy: 还不如dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xxx
<myke2> cfy: 他说原因看man shred
<cfy> myke2: 对设备文件.无所谓吧
<cfy> myke2: 那是说对一般文件啊.文件系统可能不会让你覆盖.不过,我是直接对设备操作了.没事的.
<myke2> cfy:  but many modern file system designs do not  satisfy  this
<myke2>        assumption.
<myke2> cf
<cfy> myke2: 我做的和文件系统无关的.....
<myke2> cfy: 块设备直接dd也没问题吧?
<myke2> cfy: 我是说一下
<cfy> 都对sdb操作了.哪里有文件系统...
<myke2> cfy: 救赎如果你要删除文件，不要shred
<cfy> myke2: 哦.是可以不过shred功能多啊
<cfy> myke2: 我没这个打算.我是btrfs,你说咋恢复....开个photorec么.....
<myke2> cfy: 特别是你在用btrfs搞shred
<myke2> cfy: 搞了万一出问题
<myke2> cfy: 你把/全扔到btrfs了
<cfy> myke2: 为啥会出问题?我没想用shred啊......我举个例子.如果不加密分区.那就还的时候shred一下.不过我想玩加密
<cfy> 感觉装13....
<myke2> happyaron: kfreebsd是BSD内核+GNU外层对吗?
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1233016
<cfy> myke2: 看这个
<wzssyqa> myke2: 基本是这么回事
<myke2> wzssyqa: 譬如init呢?
<myke2> wzssyqa: /sbin/init
<wzssyqa> myke2: 当然还是debian的那一套啊
<myke2> wzssyqa: 这个都把bsd给t了啊
<myke2> cfy: 你装freebsd过?
<myke2> cfy: 不管，反正我不用shred
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼疼新年好
<happyaron> myke2: 差不多
<myke2> happyaron: /sbin/init都是自己的?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 這個不是很正常嗎？Gentoo-FreeBSD也是用OpenRC的呀……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 其实我觉得这样好，就和BSD没什么关系了，只有内核
<hymnusAlae> myke2, ……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 但我没想到罢了
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 這年頭有仇MS的，還有仇BSD的麽？
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 不是
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 哦……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 主要是觉得这样更加符合“每个程序做好自己的工作”
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, （撲
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: :()
<ywgx> 在京东网上买电脑，靠谱吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: FreeBSD内核稳定么?
<happyaron> myke2: 应该是吧，没研究过。
<ofan> ywgx: 品牌机无所谓吧
<ywgx> Thinkpad
<happyaron> myke2: kfreebsd主要的特点是能用pf和zfs
<ofan> ywgx: 一般没什么问题,联想服务很不错
<void1> ywgx: 很靠谱
<myke2> happyaron: 支持zfs是内核做的事情吧
<void1> ywgx: 一般，比店里买靠谱多了
<ywgx> 谢谢
<myke2> happyaron: what's pf
<happyaron> myke2: linux内核有许可证问题所以无法使用zfs
<ywgx> 今天订货，后天坐等
<ywgx> 呵呵
<myke2> happyaron: 我上次网上看到有个地方要写Linux的native ZFS支持
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 支持ZFS不光是內核，也要有很多userland的工具。
<myke2> happyaron: 是重写ZFS代码，好像是
<happyaron> myke2: 只能以内核模块形式提供
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 其實FreeBSD的內核中的ZFS代碼也重寫了一些。
<myke2> happyaron: reiser4以什么形式提供？
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 是BSD许可协议的吗?
<happyaron> myke2: patch
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 重寫的是以BSD許可協議發布的，其它的都是CDDL協議。
<myke2> happyaron: 哦，那个zfs的是提供类似ko的东西?
<happyaron> 嗯
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 主要是BSD協議只涉及版權問題，沒有專利問題。而GPL2有專利上的要求，要求按此協議發布的代碼要開放專利給修改者使用。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我知道的
<myke2> hymnusAlae: GPL强调要保持开源性
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 感覺這些人沒事吃飽了撐的……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 你生活在我国当然感受不到咯
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: gpl 没专利上的要求
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 感覺 FreeBSD 的 ZFS 也不算太好玩。
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 不晓得了
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: zfs的开发者说btree更适合写文件系统，意思是btrfs成熟之后会比zfs更好。
<myke2> happyaron: 清楚kfreebsd的grub怎么写？
<happyaron> myke2: 我也没实验过。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 有的
<happyaron> 我只在上面编译过很少数量的包。。。
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 没，否则ffmpeg怎么还gpl呢
 * happyaron 一部分gpl
<ofan> zfs功能太强大了
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: ffmpeg不知道有多少专利问题
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, GPLv2 第7條，在沒有給予專利授權的情況下，如果發布者要求發布不授權的代碼面臨訴訟時，只能選擇放棄發布代碼。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, ffmpeg是有，所以那些人天天在規避專利……
<phoenixlzx> 我新买的一块SATA硬盘，USB接口的，连接电脑后硬盘指示灯亮，能听见硬盘转，就是电脑不显示
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 問題是國外對專利的態度是，在能簡單確定侵犯他人專利之前，都當自己沒有侵犯。因為找專利成本太高了……
<ofan> phoenixlzx: linux?
<phoenixlzx> ofan: yes
<ofan> phoenixlzx: ubuntu?
<phoenixlzx> ofan: /dev里没有sdb
<phoenixlzx> arch
<myke2> phoenixlzx: lsusb
<myke2> happyaron: http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/kfreebsd-amd64/index.html.zh_CN 和 http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/kfreebsd-i386/ 一样么
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian GNU/kFreeBSD 安装手册
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 只有一个鼠标
<phoenixlzx> myke2: 只有一个鼠标
<myke2> happyaron: /怎么分的是ext2
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 运行 udevadm monitor 重新插入硬盘,看有没有输出
<cfy> myke2: 装过没用过
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 没有
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 坏了
<phoenixlzx> 新买的呀
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你換成ext4就是了……
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 不知道,没有就是检测不到硬件
<cfy> 换成btrfs就是了...
<phoenixlzx> ....我只能去电脑城了....
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 你把人家都當你一樣呀……btrfs把exp去掉之前一定不用……
<ConcreteVitamin> 各位程序员朋友有没使用无线键盘的？能否推荐一个？
<hymnusAlae> cfy, ext4去掉exp了還出過問題呢……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 部队，我觉得应该不是Linux的这种操作系统
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 不是Linux的这种文件系统
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我说的是kfreebsd
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你說kfreebsd嗎？那換成ufs2吧……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我搞错了，官方文档上面是ext3
<myke2> hymnusAlae: http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/kfreebsd-amd64/apds02.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: D.2. 通过 Unix/Linux 系统来安装 Debian GNU/kFreeBSD
<cfy> hymnusAlae: exp比不exp稳定...
<cfy> hymnusAlae: unstable比stable稳定XD
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 你隨意吧……你爽一次就知道厲害了……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 概率.....
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我也有地方是btrfs的，但是不会把/扔到btrfs
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 不要想这么坏.相信人家的coding能力嘛
<cfy> 去学校之前我要物理上两份资料.
<cfy> 不怕的.
<ofan> 扣定去..
<cfy> 坏了恢复一下就好.
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 你讓一個天天用碳素鋼筆不用中性筆的人相信人家……
<cfy> 啥?
<fengya> 我连上网了吗？
<ofan> fengya: 没
<cfy> fengya: 没有吧.还是局域网...
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ...
<cfy> fengya: jc叔叔正在看着你....
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 重要的東西我相信我的碳素筆我也不只放電腦裏……
<ofan> fengya: 这里是GFW讨论组
<hymnusAlae> fengya, Madison, WI US
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哦?打印出来嘛
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 長的打印，短的還是手寫吧（人家送的100多元的鋼筆，不用不行呀……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 最重要的刻下来.搞块石头.然后刻....可以保存n年....
<fengya> 额额额，说实话我都还不怎么会用聊天室，面对各种大叔，先退一步
<happyaron> myke2: 那个太旧了，看英文版的吧
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 什么时候买的?
<myke2> happyaron: 英文版也是这样的，是ext3
<happyaron> myke2: 那就ext3
<ofan> fengya: 这里都是正太... 哪来的大叔
<myke2> happyaron: kfreebsd用ext3???
<happyaron> myke2: perhaps...
<happyaron> myke2: 我不晓得
<cfy> fengya: 你叫谁大叔....你报上年龄....
<hymnusAlae> 叫了個大叔，這上面這些人的那個什麽點就被搞到了？
<cfy> fengya: 同年....
<ofan> y
<myke2> hymnusAlae: linux能mkfs.ufs吗?
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我好像没找到类似工具
<hymnusAlae> myke2, newfs
<ofan> 吃饭时间...
<myke2> hymnusAlae: ？
<hymnusAlae> myke2, UFS是用newfs建立的。
<fengya> 我刚吃早饭
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我去搜索下
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 如果你是說你現在想在Linux下安裝FreeBSD，個人不知道說什麽好……我是折騰了個FreeBSD LiveUSB安裝的。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我不打算折腾FreeBSD, 只是想看下内核, 其他都套GNU
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我不知道D/kFBSD給沒給內核加上ext3的kernel module，加上了的話應該就可以直接安裝在ext3下了吧。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: ext4恐怕就不行了?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 沒有，我不知道。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我連Debian都沒有安裝過……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 太折腾，还是下光盘安装了……
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 哈哈哈
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 能否和Linux共用/boot?
<Use-Firefox> ...
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 不知道。要不給你個我的/boot看下？
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 能否和Linux共用swap?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 這個我記得是不能的
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我沒有成功共用過。
<cfy> 每次启动格式化一下?
<cfy> 反正快的....
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我刚才Linux下free -m发现swap用了0
<cfy> ...
<myke2> cfy: 2G内存应该不需要swap了吧?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 一般感覺是不用，我的swap也不用。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 好的，我关掉swap
<cfy> myke2: 反正我从来不swap....
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 上次還看到位freebsd的用戶在那吹“我們系統和linux不一樣，不用在意swap的”，當然了，你也知道他是吹……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 为啥不在意?
<hymnusAlae> cfy, “當然了，你也知道他是吹”
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 認真你就輸了。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ...
<cfy> okay,encfs准备下线.换成luks...
<cfy> 哈哈,我喜欢squashfs
<lemon> 最近有没有什么好看 电影
<cfy> 关于时间旅行的热门问题
<lemon> 有没有在线看电影的网站
<lemon> linux怎么用ipv6
<cfy> 我可以传给你.如果你要那部的话
<cfy> http
<lemon> 家里的宽带，在win7下能够上ipv6的网站 linux怎么不行
<lemon> cfy: 家里的宽带，在win7下能够上ipv6的网站 linux怎么不行
<cfy> lemon: dont know
<lemon> cfy: I see
<happyaron> 有手里有ia64机器的朋友吗？
<happyaron> lemon: sudo apt-get install miredo
<happyaron> lemon: 然后就有了
<lemon> happyaron: 可是我在学校为什么都能自动用上
<happyaron> lemon: 学校里有ipv6网，家里没有呗。。。
<lemon> happyaron: win7为什么能上
<happyaron> lemon: win7也是用了teredo技术实现的ipv6，不是网络里有的
<happyaron> lemon: linux上装miredo就有相同的功能了
<lemon> happyaron: 通过ipv4上ipv6？
<happyaron> lemon: y
<lemon> happyaron: 听说ipv6上个月地址已经分完了
<happyaron> lemon: ipv4
<lemon> happyaron: 果然可以了
<lemon> happyaron: 呃，打错了
<happyaron> lemon: 早呢，和咱们关系不大
<lemon> happyaron: 汗 六维连不上
<happyaron> lemon: 你是上交的？
<lemon> happyaron: 不是
<happyaron> lemon: 哪个学校的？学校应该有ipv6接入
<lemon> happyaron: 如果普及ipv6之后，有电信在，是不是速度还会被控制
<lemon> happyaron: 好多学校都有ipv6了
<happyaron> lemon: 你找找大学的4to6接入点吧
<happyaron> lemon: 限速是必须的啊
<sheshark> ipv6地址开始分配了吗？
<happyaron> sheshark: 早就开始分配给国家、团体和服务商了吧
<lemon> sheshark: 各大高校都有了  基本上
<lemon> s
<lemon> sheshark: 在学校用ipv6下东西就是爽
<sheshark> happyaron: 以后局域网也是用ipv6吗？
<sheshark> lemon: 还不怎么了解ipv6呢，没用过
<happyaron> sheshark: 不要问我。。。
<lemon> sheshark: 哈哈  用了一年了，还不错 日前还可以翻墙
<ofan>  http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/834670818/
<happyaron> 有没有用ia64的人啊。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我用xelatex编译出来的，别人电脑上没有WenQuanYi MicroHei, 能不能读取?
<MaskRay> myke2: 能
<myke2> MaskRay: 字体也是WQY MicroHei?
<chgtg> 内嵌字体子集
<sheshark> lemon: 你有ipv6地址吗？
<lemon> sheshark: http://bt.neu6.edu.cn/
<sheshark> lemon: 你建个网站，我这里能不能通过ip访问你的网站？
<lemon> sheshark: 这么高级的东西  俺不会弄
<sheshark> lemon: 我打不开你这个网址
<happyaron> cfy: 用过模拟器吗？
<lemon> sheshark: http://ipv6.google.com.hk/  这个呢
<sheshark> lemon: 还是打不开
<lemon> sheshark: 那你就不能用ipv6了
<myke2> happyaron: 像163上面有没有squeeze ISO下载
<happyaron> myke2: 还没
<kindly> ？？
<happyaron> myke2: http://ftp.tw.debian.org
<kindly> 到 中国来了。。。
<myke2> happyaron: http://mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/6.0.0/kfreebsd-i386/iso-cd/
<myke2> happyaron: 这个和官方有区别?
<happyaron> myke2: 区别是还没同步完
<myke2> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> myke2: 最慢可能要到明天早上才能把所有CD都同步完
<MaskRay> chgtg: xelatex 默认是内嵌的吧
<myke2> happyaron: 我能看见的是不是已经完全同步好的
<happyaron> myke2: 可能编号最大的那张还没有同步好，cd1估计已经没问题了
<myke2> happyaron: 也就是netinst已经好了?
<happyaron> myke2: 你为啥不用bt下载呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 没有....只玩过gba模拟器....
<myke2> happyaron: bt肯定不快的我这里，我网速512kbps
<myke2> happyaron: 而且我bt用不来
<happyaron> myke2: http://ftp.tw.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/kfreebsd-i386/bt-cd/
<happyaron> myke2: 呃
<myke2> happyaron: aria2支持bt的，但是我内网，还要搞什么NAT之类的吧?
<happyaron> myke2: 不用
<happyaron> myke2: 再不你用jigdo
<happyaron> http://ftp.tw.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/kfreebsd-i386/jigdo-cd/
<myke2> happyaron: 我先从163下看，如果SHA512和官方相同就不折腾了
<happyaron> ok
<myke2> happyaron: 今天网速好慢
<uumjj> ..
<huangg> 你好
<cfy> 这是啥编码的网页?
<cfy> http://world.std.com/~reinhold/diceware.chinese.html
<myke2> 请问\begin{align*}环境里面&对齐是什么原则?
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 神奇了。world.std.com是什麽網站？你怎麽找到這的？
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ?
<cfy> hymnusAlae: http://world.std.com/~reinhold/diceware.html#languages
<myke2> RavenChan: 请问align*环境里面&对齐的原则是什么？我一直排版不好
<cfy> hymnusAlae: http://world.std.com/~reinhold/diceware.html
<cfy> hymnusAlae: Diceware is suggested to create strong, yet easy to remember passphrases.
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 那个wiki推荐的....
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 你知道啥编码不....
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 不知道，試了很多次了，不知道。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 換了無數編碼，都不行。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 我也试了几个常用的...我郁闷了....囧
<myke2> cfy: 复制一段到这里来，^k^好像能看
<cfy> »ë¤l±K稚 Home Page
<cfy> »ë¤l±K稚¬O§Q¥Î»ë¤l±q¥Ñ�aelig;洿©Ò�Otilde;�#168;ªº»ë洿±K稚ªíÀH«K¿ï�Uuml;�aelig;洿¡C¨C&endash;Ó�aelig;洿玾¬Û�iuml;À�ªº5&endash;Ó�AElig;洿,�AElig;洿¬O¥Ñ1~6�Otilde;�#168;¡C柛玸¡A¨Ï¥Î5&endash;Ó»ë¤lºu¥Xªºµ�#170;G´N¬O±q�aelig;洿ªí¤¤¬D¿ï¤@ &endash;Ó�aelig;洿¡C
<myke2> ¤°»ò¬O�q�æ»y�Xªº·N¸q¡H
<cfy> myke2: 没效果....^k^只能看gb18030之类的吧吧
<cfy> myke2: 没效果....^k^只能看gb18030之类的吧
<cfy> ¤U&endash;±¬O±q�aelig;洿ªí¤¤¸`¿ý¡G
<myke2> cfy: 上次他都会看一个西文的编码
<cfy> myke2: 哦,估计是ruby的库.判断的吧
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 在不在
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 这啥编码,让ruby试试, http://world.std.com/~reinhold/diceware.chinese.html
<hymnusAlae> gb2312 gbk gb18030 都試過了，都不行。
<huangg> ...
<cfy> hymnusAlae: gb2312<gbk<gb18030的吧,试gb18030就好了
<hymnusAlae> cfy, gb18030和gbk有非常少的沖突。不過還好，如果gb18030可以的話gbk至少能看個大概……問題是都不行呀都不行……
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 真奇葩了。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 悲剧.....可以写封email问问编码....
<cfy> CN -- Chinese translated by Lian.
<cfy> 这是谁?谁认识....
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 呵呵，你有興趣的話就寫一款吧。話說這種工具好像不少呢，其實也沒有多少意思。我密碼都是完全隨機的字符呢。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, Lian 李安？
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 我说写email问站长编码....
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 那是谁?
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 不知道，猜的……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ...
<hymnusAlae> cfy, Lian還能是什麽？中國人沒有一個字的名字吧。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 看上去也不像什麽英文名字之類的……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 算了.看英文的好了..
<gebjgd> 泪流阿。3G上网卡终于能用了
<hymnusAlae> gebjgd, 恭喜
<billlee> youtube 出现 An error occurred, please try again later 是怎么回事？
<myke2> billlee: 挂代理吧
<billlee> myke2, 挂了
<myke2> billlee: 能有youtube-dl下载么
<billlee> myke2, 没试过，我试试
<lei1> 请问用两个屏幕用哪个窗口管理器好
<myke2> lei1: awesome支持
<lei1> myke2: qwesome配置难了点,以前好不容易配了个重装系统给搞丢了.ion怎么样,有用过的吗？
<lei1> 看来就用awesoem的多点了
<fengya> 问个问题，如果我把amarok删掉了，dist-upgrade后它会不会又给我装上去/
<sheshark> mplayer听收音机，打什么命令是断线重新连上啊？
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> 老断
<huangg> gebjgd: 在我镇？
<cfy> time shred /dev/sdb -v
<cfy> 等死人了....
<lemon> kopete怎么使用？
<cfy> 哇塞..学校都20号报道...我怎么回去...
<happyaron> cfy: 你用shred，不如自己 dd if=/dev/urandom of=dev/sdb...
<happyaron> /dev/sdb
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.或者pv不错
<myke1> cfy: freebsd可以和linux共用/boot么?
<iIlL10oO> http://skks.3322.org:802/b.jpg
<cfy> myke1: 不清楚freebsd的东西
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 啥机器?
<myke1> hymnusAlae: freebsd可以和linux共用/boot么?
<myke1> cfy: Debian的kfreebsd现在表现好像很慢很慢
<cfy> myke1: ...
<iIlL10oO> cfy: ddwrt
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 我说机器
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 100元买的 NETGEAR 路由器
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 哦.不错.你说ps2能做路由器么?
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 不清楚
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 不过我喜欢openwrt
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 哦....
<myke1> cfy: 他好像提示我那个/boot里面有journel什么的
<cfy> myke1: 哦.貌似freebsd只支持ext2吧
<cfy> myke1: 或者fat32?
<myke1> cfy: 我就是ext2
<myke1> cfy: 不过有次更新系统的时候
<myke1> cfy: 我忘记mount /boot了
<myke1> cfy: 结果无法mount
<cfy> 推荐网页,给所有对记密码迷惑的朋友 http://world.std.com/~reinhold/diceware.html
<cfy> myke1: 不明白....
<myke1> cfy: 然后我用mount -t ext4 /boot
<myke1> cfy: 估计有ext4的结构了
<cfy> myke1: 难道还会自动转换的?
<myke1> cfy: ext4驱动支持加载ext2文件系统的
<cfy> happyaron: linux-next,这类kernel标签说明啥?再测试新东西么?
<cfy> myke1: 不是,还会有东西自动帮你转换分区格式的?
<Guest40827> ？
<Guest40827> 天那，忘记验证邮箱了，又是guest。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 没意思
<myke1> cfy: 不知道……
<roylez_> cfy: 这样的密码根本就不符合公司的要求
<myke1> roylez_: 我有次用ext4驱动加载ext2文件系统并且有写入操作，是否会破坏ext2?
<OT_iux> http://world.std.com/~reinhold/diceware.chinese.html 我没法解码这页面
<roylez_> myke1: 应该不会
<cfy> roylez_: 我还没看....
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席万岁~~
<cfy> OT_iux: +1....
<roylez_> pocoyo: 死牛。过年吃牛肉都吃腻了
<myke1> roylez_: 那么linux的ext2 /boot不能和freebsd共用?
<OT_iux> @@这个据说是中文的= =
<roylez_> myke1: bsd那套我不会...
<myke1> cfy: 我算见识到bsd的IO有多慢了
<myke1> cfy: 就一个分区操作，现在已经跑了15min了
<cfy> myke1: ....不是吧......
<myke1> cfy: 总算Installing the base system
<roylez_> myke1: 用*nix的人用bsd，如同是用linux的人用red hat
<myke1> roylez_: 什么意思?
<myke1> roylez_: rhel不是linux?
<roylez_> myke1: 是阿，难用阿
<cfy> roylez_: 貌似是弄个列表,然后选取单词么.....
<myke1> roylez_: 我还是kfreebsd，还不是真正的freebsd
<cfy> roylez_: 你们公司啥要求呢?
<OT_iux> myke1, RHEL是non-free
<roylez_> cfy: 我取密码，一般是用单词或者词组，比如说，用ihatpassword，a->4，s->5，o->0，i->1，结果就是1h4tp455w0rd，而且好记
<roylez_> cfy: vim有个插件叫做openssl.vim，我用这个存密码，公司的密码太多了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Brocade的Switch比CISCO的好用太多了，有grep 有ssh
<cfy> roylez_: blowfish不好么?
<myke1> OT_iux: rhel是non-free, 但是不属于Linux?
<OT_iux> Router2,  l33t
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: brocade是渣好不好，老是改命令输出，而且脚本连上去是binmode
<OT_iux> myke1, 属于Linux，但是不是开源阵营的，它是商业软件
<Router2> OT_iux: ?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: cisco的，写脚本容易多了
<myke1> tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sdaX能否把ext4转换为ext2
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ssh直接连上去阿
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: CISCO的不给ssh, telnet里面还加特殊字
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我除了建zone是直连，其他都是脚本
<cfy> roylez_: 我是常用密码一两个,其他全部放在vim的blowfish里
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Brocade的我直接windows里面plinks host:port showzone 就在cmd里面输出了，多好
<cfy> 拼错了...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 从app的角度，cisco很不爽，也许你用ruby/perl比较爽
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 无所谓阿，反正脚本好搞就行
<MeaCulpa_> 但是我用ssh/netcat很不爽...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 是你自己写脚本手段太低
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: brocade可以直接用windows batch 套plinks...我不写脚本
<myke1> cfy: roylez_ /boot被安装程序破坏了
<MeaCulpa_> 套skin, 不写脚本 :P
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我的脚本，switch_zone -l <fabric_id> 直接显示zone的列表，通杀brocade/cisco/qlogic/mcdata
<happyaron> roylez_: 全文搜索用notmuch
<myke1> cfy: 麻烦了
<happyaron> roylez_: mutt里
<cfy> myke1: 你悲剧.还是老实用linux吧....
<happyaron> roylez_: 非常好用
<roylez_> happyaron: notmuch???
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<happyaron> roylez_: 0.5版本的非常好用
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: brocade 有grep, 可以grep -A XX, 友好，CISCO只有in, 傻的很
<roylez_> happyaron: 索引用的？
<happyaron> roylez_: 对
<roylez_> happyaron: 没听说过呢
<myke1> cfy: 我用LiveUSB然后chroot进去不知道是否可以
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 看融哥在CISCO里满屏的着wwpn就累
<roylez_> happyaron: 我邮件太少了， MeaCulpa_ 这货应该用的上
<happyaron> roylez_: 我4.4k封邮件，大概用了68M的索引空间
<MeaCulpa_> 啥？mutt?
<roylez_> happyaron: 4.4k很少阿，我的也有上万吧
<MeaCulpa_> mutt我开imap目录就死掉
<happyaron> roylez_: :)
<MeaCulpa_> 不支持多线程的cli 还是算了吧，不能忍
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 谁叫你imap的，mutt不是这样用的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: google imap, 我懒得搞imap->pop
<OT_iux> Router2, a->4，s->5，o->0，i->1 =》  try this: http://www.google.com.hk/webhp?hl=xx-hacker
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 刚才把我的zshrc copy进一台aix, 被我搞死了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你在aix上编译zsh？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: binary, toolbox上的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你吃多了吧？天天灌的机器
<myke1> cfy: chroot进去然后重建/boot 是否可以
<happyaron> roylez_: http://upsilon.cc/~zack/blog/posts/2011/01/how_to_use_Notmuch_with_Mutt/
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 编译？我看得到的nim mirror没一个有编译器的好哇
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....toolbox什么时候有zsh的？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 自己去看
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 版本好低。4.0.4
<DaBao>   _       ___   _   _   _   _  __  __
<DaBao>  | |     |_ _| | \ | | | | | | \ \/ /
<DaBao>  | |      | |  |  \| | | | | |  \  /
<DaBao>  | |___   | |  | |\  | | |_| |  /  \
<DaBao>  |_____| |___| |_| \_|  \___/  /_/\_\
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 可以拉，你还想怎样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 4.3以上的才能用我的配置吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我的配置改了一下，可以用了，去掉些东西，很简单了
<MeaCulpa_> 你的太变态
<lemon> empathy怎样用irc
<mike-w> 大家用什么ide？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 但是你还是搞死了吧
<GFW> mldonkey终于弄好了，弄了一晚上，加一天，辛苦啊。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: er...我重启动，弄好了
<roylez_> mike-w: ide是神马？
<mike-w> ...
<DaBao> 知道 Dia
<MeaCulpa_> ide就是让你输入忽悠客户的UML, 它给你输出binary
<lemon> empathy怎样用irc？？？
<roylez_> mike-w: ide硬盘已经淘汰了，现在大家用sata
<mike-w> uml神马？
<MeaCulpa_> mike-w: 自己google，忽悠用的
<mike-w> ==|||
<mike-w> 编程的IDE。。。
<cfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet
<cfy> emacs
<mike-w> codeblocks?
<roylez_> cfy: l33t
<roylez_> cfy: 或者l335
<mike-w> anjuta太次了。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 完全不懂这些....
<myke1> cfy:
<myke1> cfy: 请教
<roylez_> cfy: 3l1t3 l33t
<cfy> myke1: ?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我鲁莽的把root 的login shell改了
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<OT_iux> @@
<myke1> cfy: /boot下是否只有grub和kernel?
<roylez_> cfy: 火星英文
<myke1> cfy: 还有的文件都可以在安装kernel和grub的过程中得到？
<myke1> cfy: 请问
<roylez_> cfy: 加密用
<cfy> roylez_: 我上次想到一个一段东西|base64|rot13....
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 这是找死？
<myke1> cfy:
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你连/etc/shell也改了吧
<cfy> roylez_: 没想到的话,也麻烦....
<myke1> cfy: 是否?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 直接sed的/etc/passwd...
<cfy> myke1: 是啊. 差不多啊
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 我家里都不改，虚拟机嘛，随便玩
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: /etc/shell里面记得是没有bash的，所以我改bash都是在profile里面写exec。改/etc/shell好麻烦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你那样肯定是死好不好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你试试有没有 smit chsh 说不定会稳当点
<cfy> echo xxx|base64|rot13,这样如何破解呢?找不到规律的吧...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 那个...那文件不能当文本来改？
 * MeaCulpa_ 不懂....但是家里我都这么搞得嘛
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 可以的，但是bash没有写在/etc/shell
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: o...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: /etc/shells
<MeaCulpa_> 以后用ksh来跑进zsh...保险一点
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 要干这种事情，最好拿别人的机器干
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 对嘛，profile加一句exec zsh
<MeaCulpa_> 还好没在印度姐姐的机器里搞...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 干死那机器....
<cfy> http://www.schneier.com/essay-114.html
<cfy> The Eternal Value of Privacy
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: :)
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我已经不记得笔记本的密码了...
<myke1> cfy: 恢复了，险啊
 * mike-w leaving...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 老爷的...
<MeaCulpa_> 奇怪，为什么.身边的哥哥姐姐都能忍默认的ksh, 连该个ksh的prompt的不愿意
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 他们回家是windows好不好...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我很不理解周围的人...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 那干活也很累的阿
<cfy> myke1: 如何恢复的?
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 习惯么.学的时候就是没改的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 没比较阿，永远这么用的人当然感觉不出来了
<myke1> cfy: 稍等，还有问题
 * roylez_ 指甲长了，打字不舒服了
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 知道这个能改么?
 * MeaCulpa_ 原来shell脚本里面用单引号就能隔离出变量让shell来解释了
<cfy> ?
<cfy> myke1: ...咋了....
<myke1> cf
<myke1> cfy: 没什么，我想办法让bsd启动
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....你才知道
<myke1> cfy: 总算把bsd的分区mount起来了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我无知...
<cfy> myke1: ...这么麻烦...用linux算了...
<myke1> cfy: 可以自动的，我选择手动
<myke1> cfy: 自动万一把我archlinux冲掉怎么办
<cfy> ...
<cfy> myke1: 那顺便换成gentoo..
<MeaCulpa_> 有人用上Awesome 3.4.9了么？
<myke1> cfy: 你别忽悠我用gentoo了，那东西折腾
<myke1> 才3.4.8, 悲剧
<cfy> myke1: 折腾啥....
<cfy> myke1: 你问 MeaCulpa_ ,gentoo折腾不
<myke1> cfy: 折腾的很
<cfy> 我想了下.还是luks+btrfs好了...
<myke1> cfy: 而且gentoo不适合像我这种刚学linux的
<cfy> myke1: 哦...你这样说的bsd适合一样....
<myke1> cfy: bsd, 和linux没什么关系?
<cfy> myke1: 好吧.....
<cfy> 我该直接用cryptsetut呢还是luks?
<cfy> dm-crypt还是luks?
<cfy> 我好像不需要跨平台啥的...
<myke1> cfy: 而且就是bsd内核而已，不是整个freebsd
<OT_iux> * roylez_ 指甲长了，打字不舒服了 —— 不能太短，不然被某杀了警方没法从你的指甲缝提取到杀手的DNA
<roylez_> OT_iux: ....
<MeaCulpa_> 杀这样的人还会被它指甲碰到...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-coreutils@gnu.org/msg12225.html
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 2008年的老bug了
 * roylez_ 看电视去了
<zli79_uestc> ÇëÎÊÊǲ»ÊǺܶàirc server¶¼°Ñ´ó½ip¸ø·âÁËŶ
<^k^> zli79_uestc:say 请问是不是很多irc server都把大陆ip给封了哦 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zli79_uestc> 请问是不是很多irc server都把大陆ip给封了哦
<hymnusAlae> zli79_uestc, 呃，應該是相反吧，感覺。
<zli79_uestc> 我登陆一直都是connection refuse啊
<zli79_uestc> 换了个国外的代理 上来就没问题了
<lainme> zli79_uestc: 应该不是。不过freenode用代理上比较危险
<freeflying> roylez: 上班了
<sheshark> sudo tcpkill host 192.168.1.1有什么后果？
<DaBao> 等阁下的测试报告
<OT_iux> @@
<sheshark> 看不到有什么变化
<OT_iux> lainme, 我普通连接上不了freenode，用SSL的就ok了
<lainme> OT_iux: 可能是端口被封了吧，教育网内就是，很多都封6667
<debianer> 我的还行阿
<OT_iux> lainme, 好像是…… SSL的7000就正常访问了
<sheshark> 在chromium里卖
<sheshark> 里面双击鼠标，有时候鼠标是选定2个字，有时候是一个字
<sheshark> 一般都是词语的就选种2个字
<sheshark> 很神奇
<OT_iux> 似乎是自动匹配词语吧
<sheshark> 是的
<debianer> 无线路由器太多，总是自动连接到别人的路由器上了，改怎么办哦
<debianer> 都在吗
<OT_iux> 在NetWorkManager里面设置自动链接的是哪个吧
<debianer> OT_iux: 自动连接没地方设置阿
<OT_iux> Ubuntu里默认是 网络连接管理器小程序…… 在那里面选无线标签页，把其他无关的路由器记录删掉，然后点你自己的路由器，点编辑，有个自动链接
<OT_iux> 把那个自动链接勾起来，
<OT_iux> 再试试
<debianer> OT_iux: 没找到自动连接的框框阿
<OT_iux> debianer,  你打开了编辑链接嘛
<OT_iux> 比如我的窗口是 正在编辑 TP-Link ... 下面是 链接名称 ，再下面就是 自动链接 的checkbox
<OT_iux> debianer: 像这样  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82600
<OT_iux> 额，如果你用的不是 NetworkManager... 那你估计需要查看一下你使用的链接控制软件的设置或者手册什么的
<debianer> OT_iux: 我的是debian，但也是network manager阿，没看到那个自动的框
<OT_iux> 其他无关的路由器设置都删了么……
<OT_iux> 奇怪……
<debianer> OT_iux: 其他路由器没删，能删吗
<OT_iux> @@……探测到的它都会存在那边吧？
<debianer> OT_iux: 好的，谢谢了
<debianer> OT_iux: windows下怎么整你知道吗
<OT_iux> WIndows下如果让WIndows自己管理的话，也是有个发现无线网络的框框，在那边可以对每个发现到的点链接
<OT_iux> 连接上之后在Internet属性里面有个自动选择无线链接啥的选项
<OT_iux> 把你自己的那个设置成默认好像就可以了
<OT_iux> 我也准备觅食去……
<OT_iux> debianer, 你试试看吧。
<happyaron> debianer: 用debian？
<debianer> OT_iux: 谢谢
<OT_iux> you're welcome
<happyaron> 如果把fcitx弄到squeese-backports，有用处吗？
<debianer> happyaron: 是阿，用debian的，netmanager里似乎没有自动连接某个路由器的选项
<happyaron> debianer: 你用啥输入法？
<debianer> happyaron: 用fcitx
<happyaron> debianer: 如果把fcitx弄到squeeze backports，你觉得对大家有用吗？
<debianer> happyaron: 我没问输入法，我问netmanager里面如何选择自动连接某个路由器，而不是电脑随机联了一个路由器，无线
<debianer> happyaron: 哦，我觉得有用
<happyaron> debianer: 我向你打听意见。。。
<debianer> happyaron: 我上次不是到处找这个吗
<happyaron> debianer: 嗯
<debianer> happyaron: 我是从ibus又换回来到fcitx的
<happyaron> debianer: 哦
<happyaron> debianer: 等一个星期吧，squeeze backports里应该可以有fcitx4
<debianer> happyaron: ibus在ubuntu里没感觉很慢，到debian里之后才感觉到
<happyaron> :)
<debianer> happyaron: 谢谢，我似乎是3
<debianer> happyaron: 我用的似乎是fcitx3
<happyaron> debianer: 哦
<debianer> happyaron: 我这无线路由器太多了，电脑总是不能自动连接到我自己的路由器
<happyaron> hehe
<debianer> happyaron: 如何自动选择连接我自己的无线路由器
<NoIE> http://www.thedutycalls.com
<NoIE> Duty Calls ， 使命呼叫 。
<happyaron> debianer: 不知道
<hymnusAlae> npviewer真是個恐怖的東西……居然把我搞死機了……
<cfy> 加密都好慢....
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 怎麽慢了？
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我記得按Wiki上還要 dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda，那個感覺才是限速步。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ?
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 对加密的盘写入特别慢....不过我是sd卡
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 只有2.5M左右
 * Use-Firefox 发现出问题了。C-k 用不起来了. Ctrl 和 k 单独都正常
<void1> Use-Firefox: 被terminal吃了
<Use-Firefox> void1: 不是terminal
<M-sprite> 怎么让echo这个指令对显示的字加颜色啊？
<roylez_> M-sprite: echo -e "\e[33mhello\e[m"
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/02/07/play-dead-space.html#more-19618
<myke2> cfy: 总算把Debian-kfreebsd启动起来了，结果发现一个惊人的事实
<Use-Firefox> \e[m 应该是 \e[0m 吧。
<cfy> myke2: 啥?
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 一样的.
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 鄙視釣人味口的……
<myke2> cfy: 目前Debian GNU/kFreeBSD不支持无线网络
<OT_iux> @@
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 输入比较慢，不好意思
<OT_iux> y?
<cfy> Use-Firefox: CSI m is treated as CSI 0 m (reset / normal),
<hymnusAlae> myke2, ……文檔上說了不支持無線？
<OT_iux> try manually install wireless driver?
<cfy> myke2: 囧.....那还玩啥....
<cfy> myke2: hacking一下....
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 你google debian kfreebsd wireless, 估计第一条就是
<myke2> cfy: 没那本事
<cfy> myke2: 我其实也差不多,我这里貌似无线驱动有问题.
<OT_iux>  A debian specific bug makes wireless unusable. ...
<myke2> cfy: 这不是FreeBSD的问题，是Debian
<OT_iux> You can workaround this by using native freebsd userland tools from a chroot to setup wlan.
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 議題不是說 You can workaround this by using native freebsd userland tools from a chroot to setup wlan. 你試試唄。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 这不是脑子有问题么？
<hymnusAlae> myke2, ……是呀，難道用這樣的東西不是腦子有問題嗎？
<myke2> cfy: BSD的设备命名实在不懂，什么ad4s10什么的
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 希望明年Debian GNU/kFreeBSD能稍微好些
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 本来觉得都用GNU的软件不错
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你有這還不如試試 G/FBSD 呢。其實差不多。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 最差 G/FBSD 還能用無線……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 好吧，我已经脑子有问题一回了，不想第二回
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你還是安心的Linux吧……
<myke2> cfy: 这里内核是FreeBSD 8.1
<myke2> hymnusAlae: IO性能不错
<myke2> hymnusAlae: FreeBSD 8.1
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 平均是Linux的5倍时间
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 5倍時間還性能不錯？
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 分区分了一刻钟还把我ext2搞坏了
<hymnusAlae> myke2, ……
 * Use-Firefox 发现出问题了。C-k 用不起来了. Ctrl 和 k 单独都正常
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 鄙人用 FreeBSD 沒有任何這樣的問題。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 目前遇到的最大的問題是 KDE 不知道用 ntfs-3g 挂 NTFS 分區以及git clone在NTFS盤上無效。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: FreeBSD 8.1, Debian用的是
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我知道……所以才說你腦子那個了嘛……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 很NC的事情
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 呃，爽吧……
<cfy> 我现在在外网....
<ofan>  
<cfy> 卡住了?
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 哈哈哈……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 其实打算尝试bsd就是一个很nc的决定
<roylez_> ^k^: 翻译 updog
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/134110.htm ......
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 被看似很完整的资料忽悠了
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 因为我发现Debian kFreeBSD以及FreeBSD的资料异常完整
<myke2> hymnusAlae: Debian的官方文档竟然用ext3分给FreeBSD的/
<skychu> 大家好！
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 謝謝，不要把我拉進去。我玩BSD還沒有那麽NC……
<^k^> skychu, 好  ㍫ 
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 嗨
<chguw_> ়
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁 && 主席新年好！
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 新加坡新年好伐...
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 金老板
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 包老板
<gynix> ？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=updog
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 我不是老板 , 我打工的
<roylez_> tenzu: 神马烂词哦
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<skychu> - -！！
<hymnusAlae> http://kengdie.net/archives/829 嗯，很強大。
<gynix> ？？
<gynix> 有女生吗
<hymnusAlae> gynix, 喂喂，你什麽意思……
<hymnusAlae> gynix, 這麽直接就開始找軟妹了？
<gynix> :-D
<ofan> gynix: hymnusAlae 就是..
<gynix> 有照片吗~
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 你在說些什麽呢？
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 装这个还不如装Ubuntu
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 测试..
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 还不如再装一个Ubuntu
<gynix> hymnu在美国？？
<tenzu> roylez_: 呃，超级没意思
<hymnusAlae> gynix, 在中國。
<gynix> 那怎么登美国服务器
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包抱抱，爱我就包包我
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 測試個鬼呀？有你這樣釣傲嬌的？
<myke2> ofan: ''和C-O的区别在于，''两次等于什么都没做，C-O不是
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 裝什麽不如Ubu？D/Kfbsd？FBSD？
<roylez_> tenzu: ...你居然好这个
<myke2> hymnusAlae: D/k
<zmcbb30> .......
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 哦，覺悟了就好。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/amI6S.png
<ofan> myke2: 一个意思啊
<ofan> myke2: 之前我就知道了
<myke2> ofan: 昨天我没理解你说的什么
<tenzu> roylez_: 你还放假呢吧？
<skychu> 请问怎样和别人对话呀？我只会对大家说话
<ofan> myke2: '' 只记录上次的位置 C-o是 在在跳转表里循环的
<roylez_> tenzu: en
<roylez_> tenzu: 快over了
<hymnusAlae> skychu, 按一個人昵稱的前幾個字母，按下Tab
<myke2> ofan: 恩，你说的名词比较专业
<tenzu> roylez_: 我从今天开始改thesis
<skychu> hymnusAlae,
<hymnusAlae> skychu, 可以了。
<roylez_> tenzu: 你的thesis？
<skychu> hymnusAlae, 这样？？
<skychu> ^_^
<hymnusAlae> skychu, 如果要密語的話用 /msg hymnusAlae XXX 就可以了。
<tenzu> roylez_: 对啊，年前拿到的，internal reviewer拖累了我5个半月
<ofan> myke2:  :h jumplist
<myke2> ofan: 我知道了，在:h G里面也有
<roylez_> tenzu: 一般3个月左右吧，文科5个月才比较正常
<myke2> ofan: 有个例子，不过我不会记住那些转跳的，觉得比较复杂
<tenzu> roylez_: 对啊，另一个人3.5个月，比我还晚几天交呢
<skychu> hymnusAlae, 请问ops是神马？？
<myke2> ofan: 我在weechat里面复制文字怎么过滤左边的很多东西
<hymnusAlae> skychu, operaters？大概是這個意思吧。
<skychu> hymnusAlae, 哦
<ofan> myke2: 我也不知道,这个需要weechat内部支持吧,vim里的复制就没问题
<roylez_> tenzu: 你的论文在你的老板那里优先级不够高，特别是在他刚挪窝的时候
<myke2> ofan: 左边什么昵称这种都会复制到
<skychu> hymnusAlae, 窗口右边的名单里边，有三个ops,但是不知道是神马来的。。
<skychu> ChanServ, !!!
<ofan> myke2: 是,可以暂时把它关了
<skychu> alvin_rxg, !!!
<myke2> ofan: 怎么弄
<skychu> ^k^, !!!
<tenzu> roylez_: 跟他没神马关系，internal是学院里另外一个人
<ofan> myke2:或者你按着alt托动鼠标复制
<alvin_rxg> skychu: ???
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/lc7z8.jpg
<myke2> ofan: alt不行
<roylez_> tenzu: 我那时候是2 internal一个external
<tenzu> roylez_: 这是在哪里？
<skychu> alvin_rxg,没啥事。。。
<skychu> locobot_3, HI
<myke2> ofan: 和我用xterm有关吗?
<tenzu> roylez_: 我是2 external 1 internal
<roylez_> tenzu: 不知道
<ofan> myke2: 我的也是 /help bar
<hymnusAlae> skychu, 你這樣調戲人家會死的
<roylez_> tenzu: 到底singapore更international点
<hymnusAlae> roylez_, 博士的？
<roylez_> hymnusAlae: 恩
<tenzu> roylez_: 我恨坡人
<skychu> hymnusAlae, 啊！？？
<hymnusAlae> skychu, 嘿嘿嘿
<skychu> hymnusAlae, 我。。调戏。。人家！？？？？
<skychu> hymnusAlae, 晕了。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/w4n2M.jpg
<hymnusAlae> roylez_, 坡人都出來了，這年頭簡稱是這麽來的嗎？
<roylez_> tenzu: MGM的狮子头这么排的，威武
<skychu> hymnusAlae, 请问怎样和机器人聊天呀？
<roylez_> hymnusAlae: 不知你要说神马意思
<tenzu> roylez_: 驯兽员mm表示鸭梨很大
 * skychu aaa
<roylez_> tenzu: 记得不，这狮子还吼了...
<hymnusAlae> roylez_, 好吧……沒有什麽……
<hymnusAlae> skychu, 和小^k^嗎，你打個 /msg ^k^ `h 看看。不要在頻道裏玩機器人。
<lei1> gnome-session  这个东西是管什么的啊
<hymnusAlae> lei1, 這個是 Gnome 的會話程序，每次X啟動Gnome就是啟動的它。沒有這個用不了 Gnome 了。大概就是這樣。
<skychu> 有没有人哇！？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://joedusk.imgur.com/fucking_awesome    太牛了
<hymnusAlae> skychu, 有人。你叫人做什麽？
<roylez_> tenzu: 发指
<gynix> ？
<roylez_> http://i.imgur.com/3RFri.jpg
<gynix> 女生都出来啊
<skychu> ^k^, 在不在呀
<skychu> - -
<hymnusAlae> gynix, skychu, 二位真極品……
<hymnusAlae> skychu, 找^k^的話開私聊。
<skychu> freeflying, 在不在呀
<gynix> :-*
<tenzu> roylez_: 打火机那个太赞了
<gynix> 现在几点了？
<hymnusAlae> gynix, 北京時間 19:53 左右吧。
<gynix> 哦
<gynix> 该起床了~
<gynix> 外面放炮吵死了
<gynix> hymnusa
<gynix> 吃了吗
<hymnusAlae> gynix, 吃過了……你有這麽蛋疼嗎，問這麽沒有內涵的問題……
<gynix> 你多大了
<gynix> 单身吗？
<hymnusAlae> gynix, ……呃，同學同學別這樣……
<gynix> 。。。。。。
<gynix> 求会linux女生一同成长
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 看到沒，上次我們那幾個哪算飢渴呀……這現成一位超級直接……
<lei1> 能禁用掉awesome的系统托盘吗？
<gynix> 。。
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: -_-|||
<acaeio> 为什么我的ubuntu连不上wifi啊
<tenzu> gynix: 你应该直接求合体
<gynix> 。。。。
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 新年快乐阿
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 新年好～～！
<gynix> 非分的要求
<acaeio> 人家的win都正常，我的就是连不上。
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 新年了，不跑了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 什么不跑了
<acaeio> 只能用3G.
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 因为鬼来了啊。。。
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 哈哈
<acaeio> :-S
<hymnusAlae> gynix, 就你這求會linux女生一同成長就不非分了？現在的人思維真是不一般呀……
<gynix> 。。。。
<hymnusAlae> acaeio, 你把 /var/log/syslog 裏所有有 NetworkManager 字樣的部分給出來，放在 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 中
<OT_iux> @@
<happyaron> gynix: 快去寻找，哈哈
<cfy> gynix: happy因为找到了.所以开心...XD
<ghosTM55> 饥渴的人们阿。。。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 找到了？
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 沒有，我現在禁欲……
<happyaron> :)
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 內心感到無比清靜。
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: ...好
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 雜念，玩蛋去吧！
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: 囧
<oYO> 我是刚才说wifi的那个。
<oYO> 有办法解决没有啊？
<gynix> 有没有帝都的女生~
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 雜念，玩蛋去吧！
<gynix> 一起学习交流啊
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 打錯了……
<gynix> 。。。
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 你把 /var/log/syslog 裏所有有 NetworkManager 字樣的部分給出來，放在 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 中。
<oYO> 好。
<gynix> 不客气啊
<hymnusAlae> gynix, 你切JJ去吧，真的……
<oYO> 我还没来得及说谢谢呢。
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 別睬 gynix，他是壞人。
<gynix> oyo你也是女生吗？
<oYO> 我纯爷们儿。。。。纯的
 * ghosTM55 囧
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 你囧什麽？
<ofan> gynix: 这里又不是(哔)聊频道...
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: 你们太high
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 呃……gynix 太 high ……就這樣……
<Use-Firefox> ...
<gynix> 为什么欺负我~~~
<oYO> .......
<Naux> 问下....这个/usr/local.old这目录是干嘛了（刚才出问题执行一个命令）
<oYO> 这个贴图慢啊。。。。
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 貼什麽圖呀，復制粘貼呀。
<gynix> 肿么慢咧？
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 或者直接到 ompldr.org上把 syslog 上傳了。
<Naux> 问下....这个/usr/local.old这目录是干嘛的（刚才出问题执行一个命令）
<hymnusAlae> Naux, 執行了什麽命令問題。
<oYO> http://ompldr.org/vN2Jubg/syslog
<oYO> 各位帮我看看怎么解决啊。
<oYO> wifi连不上。
<lei1> oYO:你以前连上过吗？
<hymnusAlae> oYO, eth1 就是你的 wifi 卡嗎？
<oYO> 我以前用的是kubuntu。刚换到ubuntu.
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 以前 kubuntu 能連嗎？
<oYO> 能。
<Naux> sudo mv /usr/local /usr/local.old
<hymnusAlae> Naux, 那local.old這個目錄不就是你移出來的嗎？
<hymnusAlae> oYO, Ubuntu 10.04？
<oYO> 10.10
<oYO> kubuntu也是10.10
<Naux> hymnusAlae: 因为开机的进桌面，点桌面上的‘COMPUTER’出现这个提示“Nautilus无法找到COMPUTER“位置
<billlee> 配置IPv6overIPv4隧道后，ping6可以ping通，但firefox打开网页时默认使用IPv4, 怎么让firefox优先使用ipv6?
<Naux> hymnusAlae:命令我是懂的，可这执行后重启X，在点‘COMPUTER ’就好了，所以问下这目录是干什么用的
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 這後面一直都在 scanning associating disconnected……
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 在網上找找你型號在ubuntu下的情況。
<Use-Firefox> ls
<oYO> 唉。。。还指望用这个网更新系统。。。
<oYO> 看来。。。。
<hymnusAlae> Naux, /usr/local 在 Ubuntu 下好像就是你自己手動設置的一些東西。 Ubuntu 一般的包好像不向 /usr/local 裏放東西吧。
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 你看看這裏的情況有沒有幫助： https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/410963
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 好像不對，算了……
<oYO> hymnusAlae: 3Q
<oYO> 没事儿，其实以前更新驱动时是有个网卡驱动的。
<oYO> 这次更新没有了网卡驱动
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 你找找看你的源設置。比如有沒有什麽 backport 裏的源可能有幫助。
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 都試試吧。
<oYO> 我在怀疑是这个问题。一更新源以后下载源列表就下载不下来了。纠结的3G网。
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 找個時間換個地方更新吧。
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 悲劇的說。
<Naux> hymnusAlae:我的问题和他一样，按照他的方法弄的，解决问题了，但想知道他的命令为什么可以解决问题，http://bbs.ylmf.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1779057
<oYO> 唉。。。这几天纠结中。
<Naux> 喜欢刨根问题= =
<hymnusAlae> Naux, 在Google上有很多人情況和你一樣……
<Naux> 呵呵
 * tenzu 有大神了解android手机么？RMB2000-3000求个推荐
<hymnusAlae> Naux, 找找看吧……或者你看看 /usr/local.old 裏都是些什麽不就知道了。
<OT_iux> @@tenzu 魅族M9
<void1> 求下载youtube软件的名字
<tenzu> OT_iux: 多谢，我去做做review
<ghosTM55> tenzu: google g2
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 好么？你用过？
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 我朋友有，体验过，非常爽
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 感覺 G2 算 gx 裏做的最實在的一個了， G1 稍稍有些弱，G3實在劃不來……
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 爽在哪里？
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: 是 Google G2，不是HTC Magic
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 屏幕，硬件，键盘
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 您是行家啊，给介绍介绍吧
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, 是說 Google G2 牙。
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 国内买行货么？
<Naux> 呵呵，感觉和/usr 里的文件一样 ，像是把/usr里的文件复制进/usr/local.old一样，然后重启X，系统自动把回复覆原始，自己对LINUX是不太懂啦，目前....
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: 你确定你说的是Desire Z?
 * hymnusAlae 怎麽這會 fcitx 出點小毛病……
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 没有，应该是水货
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 呃，確實不是DesireZ
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 呃。。。好吧，反正我只是负责询问相关信息
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 哦
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: Desire Z是真正的Google G2
<void1> 求下载youtube工具的名字
<OT_iux> void1,  Google may help you...
<Naux> 开机如何不自动开无线？我只会ifconfig eth1 down关掉
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 我陪我同學買的還是火腿腸的……
<Naux> 配置文件在哪？
<NoIE> voie1：http://kej.tw/flvretriever/
<Naux> :-D
<hymnusAlae> 好了，非常好。fcitx又正常了。
<Naux> 开机如何不自动开无线？我只会ifconfig eth1 down关掉，关闭无线的配置文件在？
<Naux> :-(|)
<hymnusAlae> 不小心按了C-k就是悲劇呀。
<ghosTM55> Naux: 你关硬件开关就可以了
<hymnusAlae> Naux, 或者找個啟動腳本裏加上 ifconfig 那句。
<Naux> ghosTM55:....谢谢你的帮助这我知道，但每次都关我怕烦，但还是每次想用时输入ifconfig eth1 up好
<Naux> hymnusAlae：55555.......暂时不会用脚本，也不知道系统的启动脚本在哪。。。我还需努力 哈哈，谢谢你教的这个方法
<billlee> 怎么让firefox优先使用ipv6? 现在ipv6已经连通，firefox可以访问ipv6 only的网站，但对于双线的站点却优先采用了ipv4，如http://www.kame.net/
<hymnusAlae> Naux, 為什麽要這麽麻煩。
<hymnusAlae> Naux, 直接在 NetworkManager 裏設置不自動連接無線就是了？為什麽要 ifconfig eth1 up
<Naux> hymnusAlae:那是关闭无线连接，但没关闭无线。。。麻烦可以学东西 ^_^
<hymnusAlae> Naux, 我知道，就是問你關閉無線做什麽，省那點電？還是
<Naux> hymnusAlae:额.....怕辐射 哈哈哈~开玩笑的
<oYO> ubuntu更新内核好像是不能跳过中间版本的是吧？
<Naux> 什么叫中间版本？问问  ^_^
<oYO> 2.6.35后面还有一个数字啊。
<oYO> 不能跳过去。要一个一个更新。然后grub里面就有了一堆的选项。
<Naux> 哦，懂了，我对这不太熟  哈哈～笨就得我像我 哈哈
<hymnusAlae> oYO, grub 裏的選項可以通過卸載那些安裝了的內核來清除。
<Naux> 笨就得问，比如我 ^_^
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 我記得 Ubuntu 自帶的垃圾清道夫就可以。
<sainu> 你们好
<Naux> 保留一个原始内核，全清掉，万一现在的有问题还可以用原始的
<oYO> 嗯。:-)。这个清理我会。就是觉得可以在更新内核以后去掉中间版本的启动选项。
<hymnusAlae> sainu, 好。
<Naux> 保留一个原始内核。全清掉的话，万一现在的有问题还可以用原始的
<Naux> WELCOME
<sainu> 你好,呵呵,刚进来的
<oYO> 是可以恢复，但是我觉得保留原始的就可以了。。。一点拙见了。。。
<Naux> 恩
<microcai> 一般来说，内核保留2个比较好
<microcai> 呵呵
<oYO> 我都是保留一个。更新以后重启，正常以后就清理掉其他的l
<microcai> oYO 都是在 make install 的时候让他自动清理的
<oYO> ？
<microcai> oYO make install 会自动生成 vmlinuz-version 和 vmlinuz-version.old 的
<microcai> oYO 这样总是有2个内核
<oYO> microcal.我是自动更新的，没有自己编译，自动更新的过程我没有仔细看过，不过以前的版本好像要手动卸载。
<microcai> oYO 发行版的内核太旧了，等不及，从是自己编译的。
<oYO> :-)。
<oYO> 我没有编译过。因为我工作还没确定，没有固定网络。折腾挂了就麻烦了。
<microcai> oYO 编译内核，不花一分钱提升 2000% 性能
<microcai> 哈哈
<oYO> 真的啊？
<microcai> oYO yep
<microcai> oYO 我的系统就没有 /lib/modules 目录。压根不需要。没有模块。
<oYO> 编译内核的话 能根据硬件设置的是吧？
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<oYO> 我也不懂。没试过。有机会试试看。
<microcai> oYO 如果不根据硬件，那和用预编译的有什么区别？
<MeaCulpa_> 编译内核有那么好玩么...
<oYO> :-)
<microcai> MeaCulpa 灰 常好玩
<oYO> 编译过程的设置是让你选择y or n么？
<freeflying> microcai: compile con
<oYO> 还是要自己懂很多的编程语言？
<microcai> oYO yep
<microcai> oYO 回答 Y or n 就可以了。
<freeflying> microcai: 不过编译内核没你所说的那么高的性能提升
<oYO> 那就好。
<oYO> 我怕编程。
<MeaCulpa_> 推荐使用最先进的微内核OS: Windows
<oYO> windows。。。。不爽。。。
<MeaCulpa_> windows内核里面的硬件驱动极其少
<MeaCulpa_> 中断也很少
<MeaCulpa_> 绝对精简
<oYO> 朋友机器硬件比我的机器强悍的多。一不小心就假死。。。
<oYO> 我的ubuntu还好。假死没那么多。
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 什麽時候 Windows成最先進的微內核了？
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 不是什麽 seL4嗎？
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 好像說什麽是數學証明入侵免疫，真強大……
<Naux> 嗨～如何查看LINUX服务和关闭不必要的服务？网上的不太明白
<ayaka> Goldendict不能从当中复制单词，何解
<ayaka> Naux, 安装sysv-rc-conf
<oYO> 问一下irc是不是把没有设置密码的名字都和ip绑定了啊？
<ayaka> oYO, 不是
<oYO> 我用的3G没有固定ip每次都给我说昵称已存在。
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 可以把名字和密碼綁定。
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 如果有人用了你的名字，你可以把人家擠下去。
<oYO> 搞的我每次都想想要不要改个昵称。
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 你如果注冊了，可以把用你名字的人擠掉。
<oYO> hymnusAlae: 嗯。
<Naux> THANK YOU ，ayaka
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 不行阿
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 不行嗎？ /msg NickServ ghost 一下就可以了呀。
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, /msg NickServ ghost  username ?密码在那里输入?
<ayaka> 对了有人使用过nfs吗?
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, /msg NickServ ghost username password 呀？
<oYO> 不同的文件系统差距大吗？
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 谢谢了，第一次知道
<ayaka> oYO, 大
<hymnusAlae> oYO, 桌面上的話，除XFS外其它不算太大。
<oYO> 安装的时候选项很多，不过除了ext4以外没用过
<ayaka> oYO, 比如稳定性，和使用虑
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 不謝。
<oYO> 哪个好点啊？
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, resdis4不稳定阿
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, reiser4都沒有進內核，不算……
<ayaka> oYO, 就我个人来说ext2启动，ext4主要
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, resdis4是什麽？
<oYO> 我个人使用的话就是上上网。鼓捣软件。
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 有吧?我编译时看见了
<oYO> 为什么要用ext2启动呢？
<myke2> 请问
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 難道又進了，還是你編譯的是zen-kernel？
<myke2> 请问一堆\[ \]怎么左对齐?
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 不是阿，ubuntu的
<myke2> 我用\begin{align*} &... \\ &... \\ &... \end{align*}无法达到效果
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 這麽神奇，我找找看。
<ayaka> oYO, 速度快，不需要日志
<oYO> 嗯。
<oYO> :我的清一色的ext4...
<myke2> ayaka: ext2比ext4快，这个缺乏证据
<myke2> ayaka: 我觉得主要是兼容性
<oYO> 有尝试过jfs之类的其他文件系统没有啊？
<myke2> MaskRay: 几行\[ \]如何左对齐
<ayaka> myke2, 这个是apress的关于服务器的书说的
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 個人猜測應該是 ubuntu 方面的補丁，沒有看到 reiser4 進入 mainline 的消息。
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 這種消息會很轟動的，linuxtoy一定會有的。
<myke2> ayaka: 我那天问 happyaron 他说未必，而且read only的他认为ext4快
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 想死你了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如\[x = 1\]
<Use-Firefox> ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后我又要\[S = 3\]
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 对了什么时候移除的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我要这些公式左对齐
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, reiser4就沒有進過內核呀？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我用align*环境，有一个无法对齐
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<ayaka> myke2, 关键是日志，启动盘不需要这个
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 至于你說的 resdis 是？
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 打错了
<myke2> ayaka: 你问happyaron吧，他对这些文件系统做过很多实验
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, reiser4沒有進過內核。
<ayaka> happyaron, 实验环境是什么
<myke2> ayaka: 我个人觉得启动的时候grub差个几ms是感觉不到的，不知道他是拿time还是什么测试的
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 不知道，反正我就认真编译过ubuntu的,xfs是不推荐在服务器使用
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 為什麽xfs不在服務器上用？這東西我更不推薦桌面上用呀。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 据说综合性能应该是ext4好
<myke2> hymnusAlae: stable里面
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 基本上是這樣。
<ayaka> myke2, 反正apress的书是可信的，服务器关键是故障律，只有内核是用日志，故障反而多，大部分的发行版自动分区也是这样的50~100M ext2 /boot
<ayaka> 如果都考虑综合就没必要讨论，不过zfs如何?
<myke2> ayaka: ext4的实现应该也是动态的吧
<myke2> ayaka: zfs在linux
<ayaka> myke2, freebsd
<ayaka> zfs主要是功能多，性能历来不错
<oYO> 个人使用的话。比如追求读写速度和磁盘寿命。这几个文件系统哪个好些呢？
<ayaka> oYO, ext4或btrfs,不要lvm
<oYO> 嗯。下次试试btrfs。
<happyaron> ayaka: 你那书哪年出的？
<pst> ayaka: 为什么不要用lvm？
<myke2> ayaka: btrfs个人使用现在还不宜推荐btrfs吧
<ayaka> happyaron, 09
<happyaron> ayaka: 中文版？
<ayaka> happyaron, Pro Ubuntu Server Administration 2009英语
<happyaron> ayaka: 嗯，谁说的默认ext2？
<happyaron> 自动分区
<ayaka> happyaron, 我centos,debian squeeze如此
<ayaka> happyaron, fedora
<happyaron> ayaka: 我开始用linux时ext2都不是默认选项了，我现在已经用6年了。
 * Use-Firefox 发现有问题了。C-k 无效了。Ctrl 和 k 单独都是可以的。
<happyaron> ayaka: 如果说ext2的优势，不需要log的空间
<ayaka> happyaron, 服务器版本？发行版?
<happyaron>  /boot分区体积应该很小
<happyaron> 如果你的日志占了好几十M的空间，你的boot浪费了很大比例。
<hymnusAlae> 楊洪基唱螞蟻牙黑，我的媽呀……
<happyaron> ayaka: 服务器版和普通版没啥区别
<myke2> Use-Firefox: C-k是什么快捷键
<sunwilston> 现在的硬盘 空间不值钱了
<myke2> ayaka: 这个速度只和内核有关
<ayaka> pst, lvm和动态磁盘不时候有数据库的环境，会降低性能，数据库的说明
<happyaron> ayaka: 但是平时如果你/boot在平时是挂载的，ext2里内核没有ext3安全
<ayaka> happyaron, 也不是，关键是内核编译选项优化不同
<happyaron> ayaka: 如果你管理得很好，除非升级内核，其他时间里/boot是不用挂载的，这种情况下不需要考虑 ext2安全性
<happyaron> ayaka: 你编译过内核么？
<ayaka> happyaron, 有编译过
<myke2> happyaron: ext2 ro不会有安全性问题吧?
<sunwilston> /boot平时是不用挂载的
<happyaron> myke2: 既然都挂载了，那就肯定会是rw了，如果能注意到ro的人，平时就不挂载它了。。。
<happyaron> ayaka: 你说说啥选项给你那么大影响？
<Use-Firefox> myke2: C-k = ^k = Ctrl+k
<myke2> Use-Firefox: 我知道，我说这是vim的?
<ayaka> 至于要不要挂载/boot书没说，我没有见解
<Use-Firefox> myke2: 不是vim 的。
<myke2> Use-Firefox: 哦
<sunwilston> Use-Firefox: 应该是emacs的吧
<happyaron> ayaka: 学技术还照书本搬，没啥意思
<ayaka> happyaron, 影响当然不大了，关键是极限问题，server版的nic设置就不同
<Use-Firefox> sunwilston: 就是啊
<ayaka> happyaron, 自己的实验不可信，我缺陷，我深刻体会
<ayaka> happyaron, 自己的实验不可信，有缺陷，我深刻体会
<happyaron> ayaka: 既然你心里有你自己的答案，何必到这里来说呢。
<sunwilston> Use-Firefox: 你是用emacs的？
<myke2> sunwilston: vim也有C-k
<myke2> sunwilston: 就是比较不常用
<happyaron> ayaka: 你实验不可信的原因是什么
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 自己的實驗不可信是一個很奇怪的結論。
<sunwilston> myke2: 这个很正常啊
<happyaron> ayaka: 只是说明你还没掌握这个东西
<hymnusAlae> 自己的實驗不可信，人家的實驗也是自己做的，那就都不可信。
<ayaka> happyaron, 没考虑周全，误差没处理
<myke2> sunwilston: 所以FF里面也不常用
<happyaron> ayaka: 为啥不考虑周全？
<ayaka> happyaron, 专业实验很自己肯定是不可比较的
<happyaron> ayaka: 宁可相信别人，不自己努力搞明白？
<pst> ayaka: lvm对空间的利用很棒，虽然有性能的降低，但在有阵列的情况下，这种性能损失几乎感觉不到。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 沒有，這樣，下次你把數據給我，我給你做方差分析……哈哈哈
<happyaron> ayaka: 专业实验需要的是一个PC，一个人，一堆软件
<happyaron> ayaka: 你都可以弄到
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 很牛
<RavenChan> pst, lvm几乎没有性能降低吧，我看过一个评测
<ayaka> happyaron, 不对，PC有差，知道什么地方是会造成误差的吗？能比得上一个比bsd还老人的经验吗
 * RavenChan 我终于写了个脚本能发推啦
<ayaka> lvm对大型数据库的确是有影响的，mysql,postgresql,mssql都有说明
<happyaron> ayaka: 那找你爷爷辈的人来给你做这个实验你就相信？
<ayaka> happyaron, 您能知道所有关于这个方面的东西?
<Use-Firefox> ...
<ayaka> happyaron, 这就是周全问题
<happyaron> ayaka: 照你说PC有差，那超级服务器一样有差
<happyaron> ayaka: 您有自己的答案，我不必费神，哈哈 :D
<myke2> 服务器的话，/var比/boot更重要吧.
<happyaron> y
<happyaron>  /srv
<ayaka> happyaron, 是的，但是有些因素不影响，有些影响可以修正，我只是和您讨论一下实验的方法
<happyaron> ayaka: 我没空和您讨论
<Use-Firefox> ls
<ayaka> happyaron, 打搅了
<ayaka> happyaron, 不过bsd1970年的，您知道我几岁阿
<happyaron> ayaka: 我不关心您几岁，那是您的隐私，:)
<Use-Firefox> ...
<pst> RavenChan: 多了一层虚拟设备，理论上用了lvm会有性能损失，但实际很难感觉出来。说实在的，比起lvm可能带来的性能损失，更新内核带来的性能变化更大，比如：从kernel 2.6.30 到 2.6.32，同是ext4，性能却有明显下降。
<ayaka> happyaron, 我只是想说bsd不是爷爷辈的
<happyaron> pst: 升级2.6.35还会下降。。。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 這怎麽搞的？越來越慢？
<ayaka> ext4其实初期是不稳定
<happyaron> ayaka: 我不想讨论一个比bsd岁数还大的人会不会是爷爷辈
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 为了安全性
<ayaka> 就像NIC设置，为突发大数据和大恒定数据、恒定数据和小数据，内核有可能是做了调整
<myke2> happyaron: 那么btrfs的性能呢?
<happyaron> myke2: 最近几次更新都是性能提升，难说以后如何
<pst> happyaron: btrfs在sqlite上面的性能现在如何了？从前看的测试，在SSD上btrfs还不如ext3，差了10倍以上。
<happyaron> pst: 不咋样
<ayaka> 不同的格式不同的使用
<happyaron> pst: 我觉得sqlite还是在tmpfs上比较好。。。
<pst> happyaron: 在tmpfs上，还有哪个性能不好？
<myke2> pst: tmpfs?
<happyaron> pst: :)
<pst> myke2: 挂的内存啦。
<happyaron> pst: 我觉得sqlite都不会太大，这样不如扔tmpfs上增强性能
<happyaron> 隔一定时间备份就好。
<myke2> pst: 不是ramfs, 稍微有点差别. 觉得这和btrfs在那么能在同一个比较上?
<iGoogle> 哈皮。过年还不去玩。
<iGoogle> 讨论啥fs
<happyaron> iGoogle: 没地方玩，要么学习要么扯淡
<iGoogle> 找destine去吧
<pst> myke2: 当然不能了，不公平。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 这个月末或者下个月初
<happyaron> pst: 我听说jfs对数据库性能好，但是没实验过
<iGoogle> 哦。就去北京?
<happyaron> iGoogle: 嗯，去考试
<myke2> jfs是ibm的?
<myke2> jfs2
<iGoogle> 那快去。碰到我也去
<happyaron> 那天主席查过了，ibm的jfs2就是linux里的jfs
 * happyaron 呃，说反了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 赶上了的话请我俩吃饭哦。
<pst> happyaron: 我也曽想试试jfs，但听说jfs已经没有全职维护者了，就没试。
<happyaron> o
<iGoogle> 好罗
<ayaka> happyaron, 就说一件事情，很多发现版安装时支持ext4，但是默认是ext3在普通分区
<happyaron> ayaka: 你要看看这样做背后的原因
<ayaka> happyaron, 说明一下
<happyaron> ayaka: debian squeeze不用ext4，是因为它的fsync太慢
<ayaka> happyaron, 原因
<ayaka> happyaron, centos也是如此
<happyaron> ayaka: 你知道为啥debian这么注意fsync么？
<ayaka> happyaron, 稳定性
<happyaron> ayaka: 错，性能
<ayaka> happyaron, 为何fsync对性能影响更大
<happyaron> ayaka: dpkg为了数据一致性要对每个解压的文件执行fsync
<myke2> self-balancing tree?
<ayaka> happyaron, 学习了，那fedora和centos为何?
<happyaron> ayaka: 开启fsync和不开启fsync，使用的时间是3:1
<happyaron> ayaka: 我不知道，现在也不做这个研究
<happyaron> ayaka: centos是rebrand的RHEL
<ayaka> happyaron, 所以我才会关注centos
<happyaron> ayaka: 这不存在因果关系啊。
<ayaka> happyaron, 其实我有考虑过服务器改用freebsd
<ayaka> happyaron, 关键是ret是一个重要的风向标
<happyaron> 呵呵，除了你需要它的某些特性以外，那纯粹是没事闲的。
<MeaCulpa_> .
<ayaka> happyaron, 对我的确是关注特性
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 天天玩aix给 ayaka 同学讲讲东西吧
<happyaron> ayaka: 如果你那么需要那个特性，就不要玩linux了，浪费时间，需要啥玩啥
<microcai> hi
<ayaka> happyaron, 其实我在纠结是init,systemd,upstart哪个好
<microcai> help
<happyaron> ayaka: 如果你要rock solid，用sysv init
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍮ 
<microcai> google take plugin 安装了 firefox 就死了
<ayaka> happyaron, AIX不是微内核的吗?
<happyaron> ayaka: 如果你要主流一点，upstart
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 我不懂的
<happyaron> ayaka: 我又不玩AIX
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: :(
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 应该叫主席
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席下划线，出来
<ayaka> happyaron, 可是fedora要用systemd取代upstart
<myke2> 我还是init
<MeaCulpa_> aix骗人的，跑java的
<happyaron> ayaka: fedora不是稳定版好不好
<happyaron> ayaka: fedora选啥就因为它稳定？那RH不用做RHEL了
<happyaron> ayaka: fedora说白了就是个实验基地
<MeaCulpa_> aix和solaris一样，只是一个技术壁垒
<ayaka> happyaron, 我知道它是red的使用场，可是这有可能是red的下一代
<happyaron> ayaka: 那是技术的自然进步
<happyaron> ayaka: 和是否是它下一代无关
<happyaron> ayaka: 如果你想玩init，自己写一个去
<ayaka> 话说java作为为提供服务器的服务尤其,web和ftp会想杀人的
<void1> 用java的web服务一大堆
<ayaka> happyaron, 其实我知道如何写，sysv和bsd风格都有规则书，不过就是脚本而已
<ayaka> void1, 一点都不知道
<ayaka> void1, 给我点消息
<happyaron> ayaka: 呵呵，我觉得你学得思路有问题，这样下去我们的谈话没营养。
<void1> 随便看看tomcat, weblogic等等的用户列表不就好了
<myke2> ayaka: 看linux kernel里面init目录，设法维护他的接口
<ayaka> happyaron, 我反正没有系统学习的
<ayaka> void1, 对就是这个让我吐血
<happyaron> ayaka: 我想说你学得太照书本了
<ayaka> happyaron, 没办法阿，我连书都是英语的
<void1> 没什么吐血的，他们的速度也往往并不慢
<happyaron> ayaka: 看英语书没啥高级的
<ayaka> happyaron, 其实我还就没用中文在IRC上聊天了
<MeaCulpa_> java 来钱快
<happyaron> ayaka: 真没啥特别的
<ayaka> happyaron, 我的意思是是我买不起中文书
<ayaka> happyaron, 结果盗版的只有英语
<happyaron> ayaka: 你舍不得花钱买，说明你不需要买。
<happyaron> 想学知识，总会有渠道让你获得。
<happyaron> 这又不是啥技术壁垒。
<MeaCulpa_> 英语书比翻译的差的好懂
<happyaron> +1
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 買不起中文書？
<hymnusAlae> 我第一次聽說中文書貴的說……
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 是的，一本50多元阿
<MeaCulpa_> 很多技术写手文笔不怎样
<happyaron> ayaka: 图书馆里总会有几本的，通常就够你起步了。
<ofan> pdf党路过..
<ayaka> happyaron, 要不然网上官方文档基本英语，
<MeaCulpa_> 我看过一本杂志叫做程序员，一页有五个错别字
<happyaron> ayaka: 你上手一点之后，什么资料都可以如 ofan 那样
<happyaron> ayaka: 这我清楚
<void1> pdf +1
<ayaka> happyaron, 如 ofan 那样？
<happyaron> ayaka: 你觉得不能看英语文档现在还有啥前途么？
<happyaron> ayaka: 22:43 < ofan> pdf党路过..
<ayaka> pdf +2
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 我買的唯一一本50元以下的英文書是《FreeBSD 操作系統設計與實現》影印版，在軍人俱樂部找到的，這還是7折。
<MeaCulpa_> pdf++
<ofan> happyaron: XD
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 其它至少都是上百。
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 中文的一般的80 90，100出頭的也有，也沒有那麽強的。更不用說和Amazon上的英文書比了。
<MeaCulpa_> 影印版不错
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 實在不理解為什麽英文書會更偏宜……
<ayaka> 其实在我居住地，省图有1980年的dos,win的20基本，linux = 2
<OT_iux> pdf +3
<happyaron> ayaka: 大学图书馆呢
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 嗯，國內的影印版很爽，價格還算比較實在。
<MeaCulpa_> 影印的oreilly不错
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, me too,而且可以买pdf,当然我是下载的
<hymnusAlae> 哪有買pdf的？china-pub不是都不賣了嗎？
<ayaka> happyaron, 本省一类校就2所，而且不再省会
<MeaCulpa_> 大学图书馆某楼层都是原版书，没人看，很爽
<happyaron> ayaka: 你看的是书，不是学校
<happyaron> ayaka: 你只需要确定那里有没有你要的书
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 一定要拿錢敗家買書才爽的人路過……
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 比如apress,o'really,的有卖
<MeaCulpa_> 电驴连有一切
<ayaka> happyaron, 我这么说就是没有的意思
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 在apress上買呀……好貴的說……
<void1> 书非借不能读也... :D
<MeaCulpa_> mlkdonkey++
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 強烈BS你+ofan這些人，就ed2k了……
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 当然啦，usd!
<happyaron> ayaka: 还可以继续找的，我曾经为了一本需要的书托了好几层朋友关系在1000km外的大学图书馆借书，如果你很想当然也可以做到。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 這個是違反規定的吧！喂！
<happyaron> ayaka: 淘宝上也能找到影印版吧
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusAlae: 我可以放上自己网站你来下载
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 借出来就地复印，发复印版回来。
<ayaka> happyaron, 算您狠，邮费也很贵阿
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 那不還是盜版嘛！
<happyaron> ayaka: 不贵，最便宜的快递，6块。
<ayaka> 我下载的哪一个不是盗版
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusAlae: Yeah, 盗版
<ayaka> happyaron, 我没办法，我认识的人少，也还没上大学
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 你們這些人，用這麽多年 Linux 了還不養點版權意識……
<Use-Firefox> ...
<happyaron> ayaka: 说对了，我也没
 * happyaron 在我镇，看点不违禁的盗版书没啥错吧。。。
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, linux因为版权宽松所以～～早就忘记了
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusAlae: 我也会买书，但是技术书不值得，个人认为
<ofan> 去http://www.itpub.net/list.html 找pdf
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 確實，一個是書的設計有些重復，而且更新會比較快，不保值……
 * gfw 从小到达全看盗版书。
 * hymnusAlae 打算成為最後的良心……
<ayaka> happyaron, 其实我好像一个御宅一样，出了读书大部分，其他就是电脑
<happyaron> ayaka: 这是你个人的问题，:)
<happyaron> ayaka: 用电脑可以看电子书，有的是
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 你都买正版的?
<happyaron> 而且还是英文版居多
<ayaka> happyaron, 中文的没几个
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 沒有，都看正版。比如像 RWH 這樣公開在網上的。還有wikibook上面。
<gfw> ／ｎｉｃｋ　GFW
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 再者就是查閱的時候上 google book 找找。
<ayaka> happyaron, 我看的英语就是就是电脑上的
<happyaron> ayaka: 那就看呗
<happyaron> ayaka: 看完了自己取舍
<happyaron> ayaka: 一味接受书本里，认为那是权威，你就错了。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 目前買的書就多年前的Turbo Pascal的一杯書、烏哥私房菜第一冊和FreeBSD內核的那本。
<happyaron> ayaka: 不要给自己各种理由说书里的内容比自己想的好。
<happyaron> 那都是你自己没做明白的推辞而已。
<Use-Firefox> ls
<happyaron> GFW: 拜见Game For Windows
<ayaka> happyaron, 我会变成这样还不是中文的抄来抄去，到处乱写
<happyaron> ayaka: 但是我感觉你很崇拜英文书，我个人以为这也是不好的。
<ayaka> 我是深受其害
<happyaron> 书都是人写的。
 * void1 从不bs tan haoqiang的飘过
 * happyaron 拜见老谭
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 這個，長期受害者表示，再也不想看中文書了。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: :)
<MeaCulpa_> 很多文学瑰宝二十块钱就能买了，那些技术书却要那么贵
<Use-Firefox> 就是
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 因为销量少啊
<MeaCulpa_> 我觉得正版不值得
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 想挣钱只能加价
<Use-Firefox> 网上有的，尽量看网上的。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 看著生物信息學的教材，想哭。人家Waterman的書那麽好懂的表達，給翻譯過來為幾個句子能扣半天……
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: lol
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 一有問題都是找同學到美國的圖書館給我查原著……
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 還挨一頓罵說我“有病呀，不下pdf呀，下pdf不就沒有事了嗎？下次不給你查了”之類的
<ayaka> happyaron, 的确我现在只相信英语著名出版色，官方文档(包括翻译).
<ayaka> happyaron, 中文资料实在少
<happyaron> ayaka: 有空的时候也翻译两句，:)
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 呵呵
<ayaka> happyaron, 我翻译了不少了，我都是整篇整篇翻译的
<happyaron> 赞
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 你還別說，還真是很多長遠影響的文學書，要我多少錢我都願意，比如四書什麽的。
<ayaka> 我在##c频道说过，k&r很难，结果被骂了
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa_, 可那些教材一本比一本貴。
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 噴子年年有……被罵很正常。
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 不是，是那些常年帮忙热心解决问题的人
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 人有的時候脾氣會不好。這也很正常。他們熱心不是因為他們淡定，是因為他們有共同語言，你沒有共同語言不就被說了唄……
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 外国人真的不错，还会帮你看看有没有认识上的问题
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 前提是你沒有爆粗口……
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 他们是说,k&R是经典，c就是那样的，任何人学c,必须首先看k&r,结果人家还发给我一本
<void1> 这书难道是免费的？
<ayaka> hymnusAlae, 我不会英语的骂人话，再说我骂不过人家，比如liyu
<hymnusAlae> void1, 哪個書？
<ayaka> 人家说现在买不起，等学会了，有钱了，在买几本，并且捐给图书馆基本就行了
<void1> the c programming language
<void1> ayaka 说的人家发给他一本的
<ayaka> void1, 影印的
<myke2> void1: The C programming language?
<myke2> void1: 好书啊
<hymnusAlae> 這都算不合法的傳播了……
<void1> ayaka: 人家发给你的是影印的？
<ayaka> void1, 对，他说他没看过，但是这是中文的，我还不会拒绝
<ayaka> void1, 对，他说他没看过，但是这是中文的，我还不好拒绝
<void1> ayaka: ?????发给你总指的是文件吧，文件哪里来影印版一说？影印版又哪里来中文一说？
<ayaka> void1, 没错阿，中文影印的版本
<hymnusAlae> ayaka, 影了要印，哥哥……
<ayaka> 影印不是复印的意思?
<void1> ayaka: 中文的pdf版本？
<ayaka> void1, 是的，我本来像自己下载
<void1> 不是
<void1> 看来你碰到一个中国人啊 :D
<ayaka> void1, 不是，他们那里有全语言的链接
<void1> 网址是... :$
<ayaka> void1, 你只有在##c中索要就行了，要说明语言
<void1> 这书不是免费的，怎么可能索要
<ayaka> void1, 我当时就是这样
<ayaka> void1, 反正肯定有人扫描好了
<redlhl> locobot_3: check
<ytojack> ayaka:##c 是啥意思? 现在看书都好累,不管电子还是书籍...
<ayaka> ytojack, 频道的名字
<ytojack> ayaka:谢谢,是#c吧??这年头,得来个颠覆传统的看书方法了..
<ayaka> ytojack, 没有就是##c,两个#
<ytojack> ayaka, 本想验证一下...結果没反应..
<ytojack> ayaka, :)
<ayaka> ytojack, /j ##c 我都是这样的，服务器很慢
<ofan> #c 会自动转到##c
<ofan> 注册了个 #qt-cn
<redlhl> 各位，linux下怎么翻墙啊
<ofan> ssh vpn
<ayaka> 该死的共匪连http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X 都屏蔽，不说cpython的帐了
<ayaka> 天亡共匪阿
<ayaka> redlhl, 还有firefox的add ones
<redlhl> 我去查查，谢谢了
<Use-Firefox> redlhl: ssh -D
<richard_ma> 有没有运行10.10的童鞋，帮忙测个ppa的包
<ywgx> 苹果机可以安装  linux
<ywgx> ?
<ywgx> 我知道苹果系统是freebsd
<ywgx> 想买一个苹果机
<ayaka> ywgx, 有使用一部分，但不是
<ywgx> 不知道苹果机可以安装ubuntu吗?
<ayaka> ywgx, 用vbox装linux,m$都行
<ywgx> 能不能双系统?
<ayaka> ywgx, 可以，但是要用grub
<ywgx> 你确定?
<ywgx> 确定的话,我明天就在订购
<ywgx> http://www.360buy.com/product/224873.html
<ywgx> 原计划买Thinkpad  T系列的
<ayaka> ywgx, 我实验过了，但是我看一下产品
<ayaka> ywgx, linux硬件是无问题，发行版就难说有没有编译进去，但是我是很顺利
<ayaka> ywgx, 没问题，m$也能装
<ywgx> 好的,谢谢,我正在百度
<ayaka> 话说兼容mac的x86 pc比较麻烦，但是能兼容 安装了mac os的x86 linux是相当简单的
<ywgx> ...看见苹果机都留口水了
<ywgx> 我都想买一个thinkpad和MAC
<redlhl> Use-Firefox: 能不能介绍个快点的ssh
<redlhl> Use-Firefox: 我在网上找的好慢阿，开个facebook用了10分钟
<OOOooo> perl怎么print 出来的字符是在一行的呢？》、
<OOOooo> print "aaa"."bbbbb"."cccc";
<OOOooo> >>>aaa
<OOOooo> >>>bbb
<OOOooo> >>>ccc
<OOOooo> 结果怎么成了这个了
<alvin_rxg> (18:06:32) OOOooo: perl怎么print 出来的字符是在一行的呢？》、
<alvin_rxg> (18:07:31) OOOooo: 结果怎么成了这个了
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<OOOooo> alvin_rxg, 就是print 几个字符串
<OOOooo> 要在一行
<OOOooo> 比如:  $a = "hello";
<alvin_rxg> (18:06:53) OOOooo: print "aaa"."bbbbb"."cccc"; # 这个对的
<OOOooo> 但是我的输出是几行耶
<alvin_rxg> 把变量里的换行去掉……
<OOOooo> 我没弄过 perl，我只是修改一个现成脚本
<OOOooo> 变量没有换行
<alvin_rxg> ._.  变量里没换行， 你 print 也没添加额外的换行，那哪来的换行？
<OOOooo> 不知道...
<OOOooo> -_-
<OOOooo> 会不会是perl失灵了？
<OOOooo> @@
<OOOooo> 额，我知道了，命令行返回结果应该是 附带有换行的吧
<OOOooo> 估计是那个
<alvin_rxg> yo
<OOOooo> perl的 replace 怎么弄的？
<OOOooo> 跟 python 一样？
<GFW> bingo
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=316399&p=2205327#p2205327
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - lucid->maverick
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 放假了？
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不回国？
<alvin_rxg> nö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 过节还不回去
<alvin_rxg> nö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多好机会打
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多好机会打a
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多好机会阿
<alvin_rxg> 什么机会
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等你上班了就难了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, awesome配置发来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 试试看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> 一堆东西了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都有什么？
<knownbad> 没年休吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为我这个破触摸板不好用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 刚上班就休假？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 动动脑子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 吗了个比，估计下月或者下下月就要去瑞士出差
<knownbad> 不就一年后嘛。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不想去
<alvin_rxg> 没事儿
<knownbad> 瑞士该去看看
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不去
<knownbad> 听说很美
<gebjgd> knownbad, 房子还没搞定呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 事情多了
<knownbad> 我也才刚搬家，奶奶的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别打岔。都弄了什么东西了？
<alvin_rxg> moment
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, awesome
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我只能上tiling了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 破触摸屏不好用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我靠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 1m多？
<alvin_rxg> 触摸屏
<alvin_rxg> 有 git 目录
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是。破本子的触摸板
<alvin_rxg> 我用了一段时间的 openbox， 你也开始用……我用了一段时间的 awesome，你也开始用……
<gebjgd> 终于能脱离那破win了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我跟你走
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有配置。现成的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<alvin_rxg> 用哪种wm还得看人的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没，我现在gnome呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是，我是不想用触摸板了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以考虑tiling了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我现在都用urxvt了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://is.gd/YzIihq  你抄他的吧，我这有点乱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, urxvt字体小。coding很给力
<alvin_rxg> 字体小 和 coding 什么关系？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很有关系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在公司，一个屏幕3个urxvt窗口编码
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那字体小的
<alvin_rxg> 绝大部分虚拟终端 都可以的啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 时间长了都花
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, urxvt清爽阿
<alvin_rxg> 小字体只能用点阵……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=886618#p886618  这个字号？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以在火车上研究研究tiling了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 顺便看看lua
<alvin_rxg> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=886681#p886681
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gtalk传的好慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你说的哪个？
<alvin_rxg> 哪个哪个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 字体的哪个
<alvin_rxg> 俩都一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好几张图呢
<alvin_rxg> ……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是默认的那个最小的字体
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.stud.fh-hannover.de/~ren/awesome.tar
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 从 137 到 318 行，你酌情的***
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 应该说，整个 rc.lua 文件你都得根据你自己的需求来更改
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩恩。我看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正我还得用nm-applet
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 连umts还要用networkmanager
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先折腾下e17
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 绚丽几天
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好不容易稳定版饿狼
<alvin_rxg> 截图都很难看……还绚丽……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好不容易稳定版了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome3 什么出？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上次你和我说的那个功能很值得期待
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再怎么期待又能如何？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vim => mksession
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等贝
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠。100多兆的升级
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 幸好没点
<ytojack> 有谁知道DVD版是否带源代码呢?
<gebjgd> ytojack, 什么的dvd版？
<Kakurady> gebjgd: Ubuntu吧？ 应该是不带的……
<ytojack> gebjgd, Alternative
<ytojack> Kakurady, 哎..
<gebjgd> ytojack, 没用过。应该不带
<gebjgd> ytojack, alternativ还有呢？
<ytojack> Kakurady, 莫非得 apt-get source **  一个个下载...
<ytojack> gebjgd, 看来我要花半天时间来验证一下ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso  .呵呵
<Jagdwurst> 己前redhat第三张源码cd的时代己经过去了
<gebjgd> ytojack, 不用那老什子
<ytojack> gebjgd, 什么意思?
<gebjgd> ytojack, 不用ubuntu
<gebjgd> ytojack, 升级太累了
<ytojack> gebjgd, 用LINUX就是来折腾的..呵呵
<ytojack> gebjgd, 你现在用啥衔生版?
<gebjgd> ytojack, arch
<gebjgd> ytojack, 这个频道其实是arch-cn
<ytojack> gebjgd, 额...连频道都做了手脚? 呵呵
<ytojack> gebjgd, 其实习惯就好,折腾一下4不掉..
<gebjgd> ytojack, 早就折腾够了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一边说折腾够了，一边用arch ... LOL
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, arch还用折腾？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你懂的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不懂的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 谦虚啥 xD
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你用urxvt么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 曾经用过，后来用tiling了就不用了。因为BUG
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 启动好慢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 很快的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你设置问题
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 什么都没设置
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 加上　URxvt.preeditType: Root　看看
<gebjgd> jasonjang, 加了，不管用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: urxvt在tiling下不能用,　还是趁早换把。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那你开xterm快吗？还有其它的X程序，像xmessage,xclock这些的.
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, xterm很快
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 就urxvt很慢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 多少慢?是不是cpu 100%在搜字体?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我觉得也是
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 但是你说的那个我加了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: xrdb了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没有
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 在tiling下你右鍵双击缩放urxvt窗口多出来的那块区域，urxvt会华丽的挂掉
<^k^>  06:02
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今夜不睡了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 关机睡觉
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 安
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-08
<houge_langley> 大家早安
<GPLfeng> 早安
<iYi> 完了。我的无线网卡没有驱动了。。。。
<iYi> 有没有手动安装的方法啊？哪里有下载。我现在打开网页那叫一个慢。。。。
<Use-Firefox> 大家好
<^k^> Use-Firefox, 好  ㍡ 
<Use-Firefox> 一大堆join/quit ...
<knownbad> 可以屏障掉
<knownbad> 下班去
<microcai> hi
 * microcai  toooooooooooo looooong no talk!
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍢ 
<microcai> 有什么要看的片没有？
<microcai> 新片？
<microcai> 给个电驴链接啊
<OOOooo> microcai, 大白菜...
<Use-Firefox> ls
<cfy> cd
<cfy> rm -rf /*
<cfy> su -
<microcai> OOOooo:  有神吗资源没？
<cfy> microcai: 关于时间旅行的热门问题
<OOOooo> microcai,  东洋的有
<OOOooo> :D
<microcai> OOOooo: 就是求东洋的
<OOOooo> microcai, 同志呀...
<OOOooo> microcai, 稍等～～
<cfy> @ @
<microcai> OOOooo:  :) 不是gay啦。
<OOOooo> microcai, 我把数据库给你吧
<OOOooo> 96MB
<microcai> OOOooo:  ed2k 链接 ....
<OOOooo> sqlite
<microcai> OOOooo:  ???
<OOOooo> 的
<OOOooo> 我全部保存sqlite 里面了
<microcai> OOOooo:  wow ??? dropbox ...
<OOOooo> 你喜欢那个 就下载哪个
<microcai> OOOooo:  我有 dropbox 帐号 ... microcai@sina.com ...
<OOOooo> 有微博没？
<OOOooo> 我等下上传
<microcai> OOOooo:  ... ç±³
<OOOooo> http://t.sina.com.cn/maleken
<OOOooo> 我微博
<microcai> OOOooo: 这么快？？
<OOOooo> 你不是有sina 帐号么？
<OOOooo> 我等下上传哈，你得关注我微博撒
<OOOooo> ^^
<microcai> OOOooo:  ?? sina 的微波啊？ 有 ... 有 email 就有微波
<OOOooo> microcai, 对
<OOOooo> 鼠标点下就开通了
<microcai> OOOooo: 还不是学的 QQ 和 Google .....
<Router2> OOOooo: 国内的围脖都是阉割后的、、、
<microcai> OOOooo:  http://t.sina.com.cn/microcai
<OOOooo> Router2, 我又不关系政治，这跟我有什么关系呢...sina使用的人一大把
<OOOooo> Router2, QQ都有人使用
<OOOooo> ...
<microcai> OOOooo:  上次去新浪面试的时候开通的。用来关注那个面试官的
<OOOooo> http://www.picturefunk.com/view/171128/Screenshot.png
<OOOooo> 先发一个截图哈
<Router2> OOOooo: 我不习惯发点什么东西都在后台有个人在哪审核
<OOOooo> 这个数据库我公开算了，大家有志的人拿去哈
<OOOooo> Router2, 我从来没有审核...
<roylez_> microcai: 听说过sina的这志气
<microcai> OOOooo:  wow , 驴友啊， P2P 分享精神 ....
<void1> 什么的数据库啊
<OOOooo> void1, AV
<microcai> void1:  AV 大全
<OOOooo> 现在不想维护了
<Router2> OOOooo: 那是你发的都没被他们删过，不代表他们没有审过
<ofan> 存数据库里干什么
<microcai> Router2:  stop!!!!!
<void1> 这个怎么大全法？
<OOOooo> TPB的 27GB，现在准备改使用 mongodb,
<OOOooo> ofan, 难道使用文本？
<microcai> void1:  一个 sqlite 数据库 90M .. 你说包含了多少 AV 链接？
<OOOooo> void1, 不是大全...
<ofan> OOOooo: 存地址有什么用?
<Saimazoon> 你好
<void1> 链接会过时的呀
<microcai> ofan:  ... ed2k 链接是非常稳定的说。
<OOOooo> ofan, 我爱好这个...半夜找一个就看。。
<ofan> 时间久了就变死链了
<microcai> void1:  ed2k 的不会
<void1> microcai: 也会，慢点而已
<OOOooo> void1, 附有网盘的...
<microcai> ofan:    ed2k 的不会. 只要文件 checksum 不变，链接就不变
<ofan> microcai: 没人下了
<microcai> ofan:  ... 呵呵。ed2k 上最多的资源就是 AV了
<ofan> microcai: 别人看完 删了 你就没的下了
<microcai> ofan:  同志都不删的。
<OOOooo> ofan, 你不了解行情吧？AV资源是热门资源， 在amule后面的 源一般是 200+的，
<microcai> ofan:  我同学的同学1TB硬盘，全是 AV, 挂网上共享 ....
<ofan> microcai: 不信有不删的,随便一下硬盘就满了
<OOOooo> 一个高清的 AV就是 5.1GB
<OOOooo> 这是我看过 最豪华的了
<microcai> ofan:  你不了解行情啊
<ofan> 而且你那些片 过段时间就老了
<microcai> OOOooo:  ... 去年搜 inception , 4G ，下过来发现是个 AV .....  结果 delete 了，现在后悔啊
<OOOooo> microcai, 哈哈
<OOOooo> ofan, 你下载的都是国内改版的吧？
<houge_langley> 有没有朋友在iBook G4上安装过ubuntu？
<OOOooo> 日本网站天天有更新
<OOOooo> 都是最新的
<OOOooo> 我天天爬虫
<OOOooo> 没有字幕的
<void1> 求网站
<microcai> OOOooo:  .. gmail 常有 日本 AV 站点发的垃圾邮件 ...
<OOOooo> 国内改版的 都改成什么样了....
<ofan> OOOooo: 我rss订阅的
<OOOooo> http://www.picturefunk.com/view/171159/Screenshot-1.png
<ofan> OOOooo: 一下一整套的,10-20G
<microcai> OOOooo: 话说 AV 太假了。诶.....
<OOOooo> microcai, 那是，很假的
<OOOooo> microcai, 所以看那个要有点心理准备～
<OOOooo> 话说我今天硬盘又坏一个
<OOOooo> -_-
<OOOooo> 八十个扇区坏了
<OOOooo> ......
<ofan> OOOooo: 下片下的?
<OOOooo> ofan, 不清楚...
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 还真能下坏？
<OOOooo> 我个把月没有下片了的
<void1> 在大陆下坏也是不容易的事情，网速就那么点
<OOOooo> 倒是 做了 fedora 和 opensuse的 源
<OOOooo> -_-
<ofan> OOOooo: 怎么看出扇区坏了
<microcai> OOOooo:  .. 有没有真一点的AV看啊
<OOOooo> ofan, 系统提示出警告了，你没坏过？
<OOOooo> 系统提示 ：“请备份数据，换硬盘”
<microcai> ofan: 现在硬盘都有 S.M.A.R.T 的
<ofan> OOOooo: 没那么高级
<OOOooo> Linux就是体贴
<ofan> OOOooo: ubuntu?
<OOOooo> ofan, fedora
<ofan> OOOooo: 什么程序监控的
<OOOooo> http://www.picturefunk.com/view/171167/Screenshot-2.png
<OOOooo> ofan,
<OOOooo> 你们什么硬盘？从来不坏？
<OOOooo> 我这个用了两年了，平均一年在线276天
<ofan> OOOooo: 你这是磁盘检查出来的吧
<OOOooo> 终于要报废了
<OOOooo> ofan, 自己提醒
<OOOooo> 我从来不检查
<OOOooo> ofan, 你弄个坏硬盘试试
<microcai> OOOooo:  希捷的好些。 我原先用 WD 的，速度才  70MB/s 左右，后来换希捷，有  100MB/s 呢
<cfy>   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   094   094   000    Old_age   Always       -       4805
<ofan> OOOooo: 我用的arch,arch也会自动提醒?
<OOOooo> microcai, 那个 2TB的速度怎么样？
<pocoyo> 这啥 破盘子啊。
<OOOooo> ofan, 这个不知道，有这个程序就会的，理论上是。
<microcai> OOOooo:  ... 没 2T 的 ... 5555555
<ofan> OOOooo: 问的就是什么程序
<OOOooo> microcai, 现在市场上不是有卖吗？
<ofan> 好用 我也开着来监控..
<OOOooo> ofan, 就是磁盘实用工具 呀
<OOOooo> 这个都有吧？
<ofan> ...
<OOOooo> @
<ofan> ç±³
<OOOooo> ...
<cfy> microcai: 买来是当移动硬盘用么?还是装在台式机里?
<ofan> fsck能不能查出来?
<cfy> smartctl吧
<microcai> OOOooo:  ... 2T 硬盘还在用 SATA 接口？  150MB/s 的那种？ 诶。
<OOOooo> 今天超倒霉，刻盘 刻坏几张....
<ofan> cfy: smartctl能查出来?
<OOOooo> microcai, 我不知道希捷的，反正西部有
<cfy> ofan: 你要查什么?
<ofan> cfy: 坏扇区
<cfy> ofan: badblock查么?
<rothsdad> 问个问题，linux上做ftp服务器的软件，一般用什么呢？
<ofan> cfy: 这是个工具?
<cfy> ofan: 嗯,是啊.
<OOOooo> cfy, $e2fsck -c /dev/sda
<cfy> rothsdad: vsftpd挺好
<cfy> OOOooo: 这啥?
<OOOooo> rothsdad,   vsftp
<ofan> fsck能查的话,我就不装别的饿了
<OOOooo> cfy, 检测硬盘的.
<houge_langley> rothsdad: 到软件中心搜索一下
<OOOooo> ofan, 网上看的，我自己没查过
<microcai> OOOooo:  WD 的硬盘容易坏
<cfy> OOOooo: 不是e2fs也能的么?
<OOOooo> microcai, 恩，等下去买希捷的
<houge_langley> microcai: 我这里的情况正好相反，WD很稳定，但是希捷容易坏
<OOOooo> cfy, 简写？可能是一个 软件吧，...
<OOOooo> cfy, 我这名字是fedora下的
<microcai> OOOooo:  以前贪图几十快钱的便宜买WD，用2年就坏了。坏道。而且 WD 的数据传输率也不行。最多就 70MB/s ，希捷能上 100MB/s 呢！ 测试过了
<OOOooo> houge_langley, 你用了多久？
<OOOooo> microcai, 会贵多少？
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 1T，两年多了
<ofan> ntfs分区用什么查??
<OOOooo> houge_langley, 一年在线多少天？
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 1T的蓝盘
<cfy> OOOooo: -c     This option causes e2fsck to use badblocks(8) program to  do  a  r
<microcai> OOOooo: 希捷比 WD 贵个 50吧
<cfy> 还是得badblocks
<OOOooo> ofan, 不知道耶，我全部是 xfs的分区
<microcai> OOOooo: 当时买的  160G 的
<cfy> OOOooo: 你那个也是调用badblocks
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 我的是移动硬盘
<OOOooo> microcai, 我去当当看看
<rothsdad> 恩，谢谢啦
<Router2> rothsdad: vsftpd
<cfy> Router2: 你要啥能力呢?
<OOOooo> houge_langley, 没有什么数据写入吧？或者不太频繁？
<cfy> Router2: 说下需求嘛.最普通的.比如就分享文件,都用不到ftp,http就好了
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 我觉得写入和输出应该比较大，我下载BT直接下进去
<rothsdad> Router2: thanks
<houge_langley> OOOooo: NTFS文件系统
<cfy> microcai: 你们都怎么看速度的?买的时候?是那个参数可以计算出来还是实测的?
<microcai> cfy: 实测
<cfy> microcai: 哦...
<cfy> sdc8,32MB/s,读取
<microcai> cfy:  用 dd 做盘对盘对考
<OOOooo> houge_langley, 我BT 都是没日没夜的哦，我认为我离服务器就差一点了，基本上当成服务器使用了..
<Router2> cfy: 文件共享我用的SAMBA和NFS
<OOOooo> NTFS文件系统 貌似写入慢？
<microcai> cfy:  WD to 希捷 ，  100MB/s , 希捷 to WD, 60MB/s
<cfy> microcai: 我用pv,这样有进度我喜欢.
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 那倒是，这样对硬盘要求确实很大
<microcai> cfy: WD 写入速度不行
<void1> OOOooo: 网速多少？
<cfy> microcai: 不是usb接么?
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 绝对比XFS差
<OOOooo> void1, 四兆小水管....  -_-
<cfy> Router2: 上传是吧?那vsftpd可以的.还有虚拟用户设置
<microcai> cfy: 两个 SATA 接上对考，考完了 WD 的硬盘扔了
<Router2> OOOooo: 4M还叫小水管啊，我这儿才1M
<OOOooo> houge_langley, 呵呵，我是试了 ext jfs 等才最好选择 xfs 的～～
<OOOooo> :D
<microcai> Router2:  .. 现在重新办理一下， 4M 比 1M 还便宜
<cfy> microcai: 我有台移动硬盘,33MB/s....
<microcai> Router2: 电信最近推广， 4M 包年 ￥320
<Router2> cfy: 我就自己用samba很方便
<OOOooo> Router2, 额，那个就是聊聊天也够咯:)) 我要做源，感觉慢耶..
<cfy> Router2: o....
<OOOooo> microcai, 我是网通的
<microcai> cfy: 正常， USB 理论也就  48MB/s
<microcai> cfy: 正常， USB 理论也就  480Mb/s  = 60MB/s
<Router2> microcai: 那得看什么地方，我这儿320能用两月4M就不错
<microcai> Router2:  ... ... 好吧。
<void1> 下载的话，硬盘速度无所谓啦，反正网速跟不上
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 一个推友强烈推荐我用XFS，不过我比较喜欢WD，希捷倒是经常在我们医院报销，不过我家的希捷60G，用了10多年了
<Router2> OOOooo: 可惜你上传只是512K吧
<OOOooo> microcai, 艾，今天使用我姐姐的 笔记本刻录 DVD，#￥……%#￥…… 居然刻录的碟子 MD5不多，说怎么启动不了....神奇了
<cfy> microcai: 所以你们是sata接口么?
<microcai> cfy:  硬盘还用 USB 啊！外值 SATA 都比 USB 强
<OOOooo> houge_langley, 据说xfs在 六十四位系统下表现很好，但是我本来就是 AMD64的，所以没感觉...
<cfy> microcai: 我是笔记本啊...再说我是移动硬盘...
<microcai> OOOooo:  。。。 xfs 容易出坏道 ....
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 哦，都一样，我也是这种情况……
<OOOooo> Router2, 两百多耶..  -_- 两兆的有100KB
<microcai> OOOooo: 我的硬盘坏道都出在 xfs 在的分区 .....
<OOOooo> microcai, 不是吧?
<OOOooo> @@
<houge_langley> microcai: 不容易吧
<microcai> OOOooo: 恩。
<OOOooo> microcai, 那jfs呢？
<houge_langley> microcai: 我至今没有坏道
<OOOooo> jfs速度很接近 xfs
<houge_langley> OOOooo: jfs不推荐
<ofan> 检测中...
<Router2> OOOooo: 你这个不是ADSL吧，HTTB？
<microcai> OOOooo: 可能我 xfs 分区  300G .. 的缘故吧 :D
<OOOooo> Router2, 就是...
<void1> 数据盘么，ext2或者ext4关journal
<Router2> OOOooo: 看来各地区不一样啊
<houge_langley> 今天运气真好，给苹果的iBook G4装ubuntu，成功了
<microcai> OOOooo:  90% 的空间都给 xfs了，坏道自然  90% 的概率给 xfs
<cfy> void1: 用squashfs咋样?
<void1> 高级文件系统的特性，在专存数据的盘上一点都用不上
<houge_langley> microcai: XFS下放什么文件，XFS的特性是大文件，放小的就不好说了
<OOOooo> microcai, 我这分区很多的，额..系统多，主盘一个文本模式的ubuntu 10.04 ,第二个是fedora,然后就是opensuse...
<OOOooo> 分区分了16个
<void1> cfy: squashfs是read only的，又不是存东西的...
 * microcai / 分区基本不写入，只读，所以关日志还是很不错的
<ofan> - -
<OOOooo> Router2, 恩，是有差别的。
<void1> 其实很期待exfat的完美支持
<void1> 不知道要到哪年哪月
<cfy> void1: 你不是说数据么....
<microcai> houge_langley:  小文件我都是做一个 reiserfs 的 loop 挂载的
<void1> cfy: 数据就比如说 av...
<OOOooo> ext 很慢好吧...
<houge_langley> microcai: 做的真是细致啊……
<OOOooo> 你们有没有人使用 mongodb 的数据库的？
<cfy> void1: ....那还保护这么好.....
<cfy> microcai: 那不如squashfs,如果不写的话
<void1> cfy: 哪里保护，所以用非journal fs
<microcai> houge_langley:  :)  编译内核的目录我就是 reiserfs 的。做一个 3G 的映像就可以了。
<OOOooo> 我写mongodb数据库的时候，写down掉了两次....
<void1> OOOooo: 反正网速慢，再说ext是否真的慢，还未必呢
<houge_langley> microcai: 越是细致，越能节省维护时间，赞~
<OOOooo> void1, 我实验过的，我是说读写这些，比其他的都慢耶，基本就是垫底的...
<houge_langley> 我挺烦苹果的，无线网卡一直用BCM芯片，有病吧……
<microcai> void1: CPU速度和开机速度没关系。换了CPU开机一样用这么久。换了硬盘，开机速度立马提升 300%
<OOOooo> 还有据说 检查的时候，ext 就更慢了
<OOOooo> microcai, 试试 debian 6.0的的那个 live 173MB的
<OOOooo> 很快
<OOOooo> 在qemu 上，三秒
<OOOooo> 哈哈
<microcai> houge_langley:  ... BCM 主要是依赖 firmware 导致 ubuntu 不带 bcm  .. 安装好系统还得安装 ....
<void1> microcai: 我们讨论开机速度问题了？
<microcai> void1: nop
<OOOooo> 你们下载 debian 6.0没？
<ofan> 米兴趣
<houge_langley> microcai: 最新内核不需要，博通已经加入了开源基金会
<microcai> OOOooo: ... 话说  fedora 15 的那个 gnome3 , qemu 上用3分钟还没启动起来 .....
<houge_langley> microcai: 但是老的内核需要
<OOOooo> microcai, 额，我没试fedora的测试版
<OOOooo> opensuse 倒是也有gnome3的预览版
<OOOooo> fedora在我的本本上飞快....
<microcai> houge_langley:  rt73 的网卡有么？
<OOOooo> 比 opensuse快了不是一个档次
<houge_langley> microcai: 不好意思，这个芯片我一直没有用过
<OOOooo> @all
<OOOooo> 给你们看一个 好东西
<OOOooo> http://www.picturefunk.com/view/171180/TYAN S8812 (S8812WGM3NR).jpg
 * microcai 谁用 rt73 的 USB 网卡？ 我自从用了这个，电脑老司机。该死的驱动，质量TMD糟糕。就这还能入内核？ ... shit 
<OOOooo> 用饺子头 数数哈哈
<OOOooo> 看看有多少 RAM～～
<OOOooo> ddr3
<OOOooo> ~
<microcai> OOOooo:  ... micro ATX 的主板。。。 只有2个内存位。已经满了，没法加内存了  5555555
<OOOooo> microcai, 只有两个内存插槽？
<cfy> 有没有配过内存的?
<cfy> 听说很麻烦?
<cfy> microcai: +1....
<microcai> OOOooo:  是啊， micro ATX 的主板。 我机箱就只有你主板那么大。
<OOOooo> cfy, 陪内存不麻烦吧？
<OOOooo> microcai, 悲剧...
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 看过了，你是不是asluozijun？
<OOOooo> 换一个厉害点的主板
<cfy> OOOooo: 听说啥买来用不了啥的.
<OOOooo> houge_langley, 对
<microcai> OOOooo:  小从能回家的时候把电脑带回家啊！
<ofan> 这个爽
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 我说我两认识
<Router2> OOOooo: 这板子最多得支持多少G内存啊，跑数据库飞一样的速度吧
<microcai> OOOooo:  小才能回家的时候把电脑带回家啊！
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 我是猴哥
<OOOooo> houge_langley,  猴哥？
<OOOooo> humm?
<houge_langley> OOOooo: mymathersname
<cfy> 2.6.38-rc4出来了..!!!!!
<microcai> OOOooo:  Router2  32G 吧
<OOOooo> Router2,  DDR3的内存插槽
<cfy> 升级内核去...
<Router2> microcai: 绝对不止32G
<OOOooo> microcai,  100多GB 内存
<OOOooo> 32*4= 内存
<ofan> 128G?
<Router2> OOOooo: 至少128G
<OOOooo> houge_langley, 哈哈，知道了
<OOOooo> 你也在这里溜达呀？
<microcai> OOOooo:   你在用的？
<OOOooo> Router2, 对哈～
<OOOooo> microcai, 没有哦，打算要的
<houge_langley> OOOooo: 嗯，偶尔上来看看
<ofan> 现在最高单条4G不是?
<OOOooo> ofan, 对
<microcai> OOOooo:  怎么只有一个 SATA 的？
<ofan> 没什么长进啊
<OOOooo> DDR3的四GB 便宜，DDR2就贵了
<microcai> ofan: 现在单条4G买2条多少钱？
<ofan> 那板子还是富士康做的
<ofan> microcai: 不清楚,从没买过4G的
<microcai> ofan:  打算买内存。2G太少了！！！
<ofan> microcai: 1K多?
<OOOooo> microcai, 肯定不止一个哈，图片可能有点差异，我记得数据上是说4个的
<microcai> ofan:  单条 4G 的买2个，8G内存，跑 gnome3 才刚刚够
<ofan> microcai: ... 这么猛 gnome3这不就废柴了
<houge_langley> microcai: 我觉的我的4G内存在ubuntu里面都没有完全发挥，即使我设置了少量内存到磁盘
<OOOooo> houge_langley, 跑几个数据库玩玩，这样就合理利用哈
<microcai> houge_langley:  跑一个 Firefox 就吃 1G 了， 一个 eclipse 就吃 1.5G 了
<ofan> houge_langley: 猛开chrome,猛开eclipse,猛开python程序
<microcai> OOOooo:  用不着，  跑一个 Firefox 就吃 1G 了， 一个 eclipse 就吃 1.5G 了
<houge_langley> microcai: － －‘
<ofan> windows下开个vs就差不多了
<houge_langley> microcai: 你的Firefox真太有才恶劣
<OOOooo> microcai, 不要使用eclipse，这个真差劲来这的，很吃内存呀，如果实在需要 IDE就 codeblock吧
<Router2> OOOooo: 我查了一下，最高512GB内存
<microcai> houge_langley:  让 eclipse 把 linux 内核给 index 掉，吃 2G 左右内存。
<houge_langley> microcai: 我要淡定
<cfy> OOOooo: 买内存要注意啥呢?买来用不了就杯具了....
<OOOooo> Router2, 啊？这个.....
<Router2> OOOooo: http://www.tyan.com/product_SKU_spec.aspx?ProductType=MB&pid=670&SKU=600000180
<ofan> OOOooo: 主板支持就行
<microcai> OOOooo:  不行啊, codeblock 的自动完成就是丫废菜
<ofan> cfy: 主板支持就行
<cfy> 怎么看内存条信息?
<OOOooo> cfy, 硬盘我使用倒是坏过，但是 内存没有，内存也不会坏吧？
<OOOooo> 内存都没有 分 台式和服务器的
<microcai> Router2: kao, 比我硬盘还大
<cfy> OOOooo: 我有点想换
<OOOooo> microcai, 你写什么的？
<microcai> OOOooo:  内存终身包换的
<cfy> ofan: 我看看支持不
<OOOooo> cfy, 你内存出现问题？
<microcai> OOOooo:  嘛都写一些，呵呵
<ofan> codeblocks 不行了
<Router2> microcai: 还好我还有个2T的硬盘，要不也比我的硬盘还大
<ofan> 加载速度跟eclipse有一拼
<cfy> ofan: 如果看我的主板是啥?
<OOOooo> microcai, :P我也麻都会写hello,world.~~最近用汇编写 hello,world~~感觉蛮好玩
<cfy> ofan: 看到了.lshw
 * microcai 我希望我的 系统能瞬间启动。 55 话说用 win98 的话的确如此 .....
<ofan> cfy: 看芯片组吧,然后看下总线频率啥的
<ofan> cfy: 内存跟cpu要搭配
 * microcai win98 性能之王啊！！！！
<ofan> dos秒杀
<microcai> ofan:  我说的是带 GUI  的
<OOOooo> ofan, Router2 真的耶，500GB...哦拉～～这样的配置 玩 缓存集群最好不过
<ofan> microcai: dos也能带gui的
<ofan> 看程序
<microcai> OOOooo:  ... 过2年，windows8 要求至少  128GB 内存 .....
<Stark> .
<Router2> OOOooo: 都能把电影放内存里做缓存了、、、
<OOOooo> microcai, 不都在云了么～狙杀windows 9
<ofan> win8 要求你用量子计算机
<OOOooo> Router2, 那是，哈哈，facebook的缓存集群也就是 100多GB 吧,貌似的
<ofan> win9就全是浮云了..
<microcai> ofan: 天网就出来了
<OOOooo> 用云吧..
<microcai> OOOooo: Router2 facebook 没技术的！ 搞集群还是 Google 牛
<ofan> 以后打个扑克都得用多点触控了..
<OOOooo> 大家需要的就只是 一个输入终端 和显示终端
<Router2> OOOooo: 那也是多台做出来的，这么单台玩也不行的
<Router2> microcai: 那要看和谁比了，和国内的比，facebook技术已经很牛了
<OOOooo> microcai, Router2 缓存集群，不耗CPU吧？ 内存的速度不用说的
<microcai> Router2:  .. .. 恩
<ofan> facebook下一代产品是alianbook,专门给外星人用的..
<OOOooo> microcai, 谷歌的集群有多少哈？
<Router2> OOOooo: 这个是，但单机读取的速度不如多机来得快啊
<microcai> OOOooo:  内存还有 1T 2T 分别呢
<OOOooo> -_-
<ofan> google估计已经不分内存和硬盘的概念了
<microcai> OOOooo: 你内存是 1T 还是 2T 的？ 以前一直 2T 运行，昨天升级 BIOS ，内存居然运行在 1T 了。
<OOOooo> Router2, 恩，那个再塞几个CPU....
<OOOooo> microcai, 你内存还使用 TB 计算的？
<OOOooo> @@
<microcai> OOOooo: 不是，是失序
<microcai> OOOooo: 不是，是时序
<microcai> OOOooo:  就是 CPU 要等内存几个周期。 1T 就是和 CPU 外频同频运行。
<OOOooo> microcai, 时序？
<OOOooo> microcai, 这个没关心...
<OOOooo> -_-
<microcai> OOOooo:  2T 就是 CPU 要等一个周期 内存才能响应 CPU 的请求
<microcai> OOOooo:  时序影响的是内存的带宽
<microcai> 512GB内存的那种，内存时序估计得上 4T 了
<OOOooo> microcai, 那个应该和主板的那个 CPU寻址 有关系吧？
<microcai> OOOooo: 恩。
<cfy> ofan: 怎么看这些呢?什么总线速度啥的
<cfy> ofan: 总线频率
<OOOooo> microcai, 我觉得 如果CPU这样设计就好了，把CPU单独，然后那个 CPU寻址 也单独，内存单独，其余的集成，这样DIY就好多了吧？
<microcai> OOOooo:  1T 2T 就好比网络的 ping 延迟
<ofan> cfy: 看你的芯片组,然后网上搜一下
<OOOooo> cfy, 汇编开头貌似讲的就是这个
<OOOooo> ～
<OOOooo> 我没看完
<cfy> OOOooo: 我说linux....
<microcai> OOOooo:  ping < 1ms 的是 1T ， ping  10ms 的2T .. 100ms 的 3T ....
<microcai> OOOooo:  .... 就是这么设计的啊！
<microcai> OOOooo: 内存控制器在北桥，其余集成的在南桥
<Router2> microcai: 512GB的内存得分开来吧，针对每个CPU对应一部分大小的内存
<cfy> ofan: 怎么知道我的是啥芯片组?
<microcai> cfy:  .. lspci
<cfy> ofan: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 这个么?
<ofan> cfy: lspci 有个intel啥的
<cfy> microcai: o
<Use-Firefox> ...
<OOOooo> Router2, 我看很多那个多CPU的主板都是 每个CPU分配 两根 内存，其余的估计是共用的？
<ofan> cfy: 恩
<Router2> OOOooo: 貌似从位置上能看出来，这种板子可能都是内存针对CPU，没有共用的
<microcai> Router2:  NUMA 吧
<OOOooo> Router2, 总有几个是那个CPU的超级优先吧？
<Router2> OOOooo: 每个CPU加同样大小的内存
<microcai> OOOooo:  SMP 的 S 不懂吗？ 对称！！！
<OOOooo> 懂了一点..
<Router2> OOOooo: Memory channel	4 Channels per CPU
<Router2> OOOooo: 对每个CPU的4通道内存支持
<OOOooo> 现在中国大城市的 宽带 极限是多少？
<OOOooo> 比如上海，北京.
<Router2> OOOooo: 4M
<OOOooo> Router2, 不是吧？
<Houge_Langley> 正在给iBook G4安装ubuntu，这次比较给力，更新什么的全部都能用
<OOOooo> 上海也才四兆呀？
<Router2> OOOooo: 家用的也就4M了，最高的
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 确实是4M
<OOOooo> 北京呢？
<Router2> OOOooo: 我说的就是北京
<OOOooo> 有北京人？
<OOOooo> 额...
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 我是山顶洞人，哈哈
<ofan> 10M
<Router2> OOOooo: 部分地区老线路还不支持4M呐
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, ^_^，你好，～～
<ofan> 有办10M的
<cfy> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub
<Router2> ofan: 10M是小区宽带吧，实际上的出口平均下来绝对不够的
<cfy> 怎么看具体型号啥的?
<OOOooo> Router2, 看来我这小城市 还没滋韵的
<ofan> Router2: pppoe,肯定比4M的快
<OOOooo> 也是 四兆 哈～
<Houge_Langley> 看来4M基本普及了
<OOOooo> ofan, 十兆给 普通用户使用？
<ofan> OOOooo: 恩 10Mbps
<microcai> ofan: OOOooo 据说 pppoe 拨号2此，就可以 8M 了
<ofan> 实际接近1MB/s
<Router2> OOOooo: 北京512K的ADSL还保持着120每月呢
<Houge_Langley> 不知道医院光纤是多少，反正下载能到3M左右……
<OOOooo> ofan, 价格？
<ofan> microcai: 不可能吧
<ofan> OOOooo: 1300+ 一年
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley,  你在下载，别人不用上 扣扣了.....lol
<microcai> ofan:  ... 4M 的我这里包年 320
<OOOooo> ofan,  1300?
<ofan> microcai: 靠
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 光纤的费用和家用的没法比，每年都得花几万的
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 不是的，每个端口被医院计算机房控制在3M
<ofan> OOOooo: 恩
<OOOooo> 才 1300RMB?
<OOOooo> 你忽悠我？
<ofan> 我去营业厅办的
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 啊？那总共速度多少？
<microcai> OOOooo:  是可能的。
<ofan> 本来想装10M的
<OOOooo> microcai, 这么便宜，等这个到期，我也去办
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 不知道，可能只有计算机房的人知道
<microcai> OOOooo:  动用关系的花，就可以以特别优惠价拿到。这也是一种变相行贿
<OOOooo> 四兆 下载东西太不舒服了
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 你可以在你们医院弄一个 WEB服务器哈～
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 要知足，兄弟，这年头……天朝已经不容易了
<ofan> 有在联通的工作的,去拉个100M的来玩
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 医院有钱，估计100M的光纤吧
<OOOooo> ofan, 私人也可以拉？
<OOOooo> 100兆多少钱？
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 可以，不过科室计算机不给力
<microcai> Houge_Langley:  我说是 ubuntu 和 fedora 源才对！
<Houge_Langley> Router2: 哦，那倒是
<ofan> OOOooo: 不清楚,网吧可以,私人应该不会很难
<microcai> OOOooo:  电信有 400M 的。你拉不 ？
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 你跑有windows，正好弄一个 转换的那个 什么网站贝～～这样解决不了的，借用你windows哈～
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 我倒是挺想这样做，问题就是医院的台式机什么太垃圾，我的电脑也不能天天架在那里
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 而且医院大多数上网的需求不大，带宽还是比较富余的
<ofan> 电信 联通 移动都拉一根.. 3线 hoho..
<OOOooo> microcai, 不要，不喜欢电信的，访问国外慢
<Houge_Langley> Router2: 确实
<microcai> OOOooo:  呕学校就是 400M 电信+100M 鸟通
<OOOooo> ofan, 不会碰火吧？可能不兼容
<OOOooo> ....
<ofan> 再搞个大锅盖 卫星的
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 鸟通……哈哈
<microcai> OOOooo:  .. 还好不是 211 , 不然就 该死的教育网了，哈哈
<OOOooo> 网通很快，好吧？
<OOOooo> 电信慢
<OOOooo> 电信慢好多呢
<Houge_Langley> ofan: 直接用射电望远镜吧
<ofan> o
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 射过了....
<ofan> Houge_Langley: 那个不能民用
<microcai> OOOooo: 最喜欢去机房下游戏了，基本 10MB/s 的下
<Houge_Langley> ofan: 对，一不小心还和外星人取得联系了
<microcai> OOOooo: 不过 教育网有 ipv6 ... 囧。
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 我去某个医院的机房看过，用的设备都是最新的好的
<OOOooo> ofan, 话说那个 网通 百兆 多少钱来着？
<ofan> OOOooo: 不了解..
<OOOooo> ofan, 你是哪里的联通？
<Houge_Langley> Router2: 我们医院的是很垃圾的那种
<ofan> OOOooo: 山东
<microcai> OOOooo: 不知道诶。估计一年 3k ?
<OOOooo> Router2, 医院有钱。
<ofan> 30K都不只吧
 * microcai 现在都不知道该叫网通好还是联通好，直接鸟通合称之
<OOOooo> microcai, 哈哈，3K...lol
<OOOooo> microcai, 我喜欢网通....
<OOOooo> -_-
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 你去机房看过么，我去看那家还想做异地容灾呢
<OOOooo> 电信的我用了一个月，就撤了，速度慢
<microcai> OOOooo:  .. 管网络的，找个电信认识的， 一年 3k 拿下，到学校报账一年 10w  哈哈
<microcai> OOOooo: 你可以试试 Google 卫星 .....
<Houge_Langley> Router2: 去过，医院不想在这个上面花钱，钱都用在医疗器械上面了，MRI，CT，还有我们B超什么的，一台机器都好几百万
<OOOooo> microcai, 我很宅，不认识人....3K那也太离谱了？他不用向上面较差呀？
<OOOooo> 交
<Houge_Langley> Router2: 甚至上千万
<OOOooo> microcai, 射电望远镜没买....
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 那还真不错了，这上面如果没必要真是不值得投太多的钱
<Houge_Langley> Router2: 是的……
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 我看那家，还有做oracle的双机热备呢
<microcai> Houge_Langley:  稍微高级点的医疗机械全进口的。中国造不出来
<Houge_Langley> 怎么感觉我校内上的同学越来越没出息了，一篇文章，能够分享几年
<ofan> Houge_Langley: 都一样
<microcai> Houge_Langley: 这叫 QQ 校内双洗脑。
<Houge_Langley> Router2: 恩，我大学的医学院CT工作站用的是SUN
<microcai> Houge_Langley: 现在主板都流行双刷 ... :)
<ofan> Houge_Langley: 多数大众是愚昧无知而且低级趣味的
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 是啊，工艺上不去，介入用的探针，国内造的就是坑爹的
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 微博好玩，facebook 不好玩
<NoIE> 大家看到今天谷歌的Logo了吗？
<Houge_Langley> ofan: 趋势
<microcai> Houge_Langley: 工艺上不去还不是教育没跟上！
<ofan> sina微薄不好玩..
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: facebook我好友多了就有意思了
<microcai> Houge_Langley: 教育没跟上还不是因为每个学校都有个肿瘤。
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 这才是正常应该注重的地方啊。他们数据库做双机热备，貌似是存的挂号系统的用户信息吧
<ofan> 谁tnnd整天看名人发骚..
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 我觉得都存在
<microcai> Houge_Langley: 对，企业大了，也会给你安插这个肿瘤
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 好比喻
<Router2> microcai: 嗯，有道理
<Router2> microcai: 没这个肿瘤上面不放心
 * microcai 话说深圳有了一家没有肿瘤的大学。
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, windows下面那个 powershell 什么的有没有内置 md5sum ？
 * microcai 这是第二家，先前的一家已经在 89 年毁掉了。
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 这个我没有试过
<ofan> powershell 传说是废柴
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 其实powershell太垃圾，以至于我在win7下还是安装cygwin
<microcai> ofan: 下来一看，果然废菜
<microcai> Houge_Langley:   .. cygwin 不知道毒害了多少人 .. 帮助 windows 占市场的垃圾
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 那么严重，我用着感觉不错
<microcai> Houge_Langley: 如果没有 cygwin ，你就不会用 windows 了吧。
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 那windows下计算md5sum 还真麻烦....
<OOOooo> 刚就因为MD5 不对，刻录坏了几张 DVD
<microcai> OOOooo: windows 下只有一件事不麻烦: 被洗脑
<OOOooo> 刻录 Debian 6.0
<ofan> OOOooo: 有插件
<Router2> OOOooo: WIN下不是有一些绿色小工具么，查MD5的
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 严格的说是没有终端我就不会用OS了
<ofan> OOOooo: 可以在属性页里显示md5
<OOOooo> microcai, 没办法，我机器没有刻录机，我姐有
<OOOooo> ...
<OOOooo> 她那个 破本子有刻录
<microcai> OOOooo: 上 QQ .. 多方便啊！
<OOOooo> Router2, 我懒得用windows上网，那个本本用着特不舒服
<Houge_Langley> 我的Facebook状态基本用中文写的，一个ubuntu老外不论什么都在我个状态下面点击了赞，真不知道他看没看懂？！
<OOOooo> microcai, 我一直 都 jabber好不,...
<cfy> 买内存注意啥?
<cfy> 频率就好了?
<OOOooo> ofan, 没有呀
<cfy> 有没有牌子之间的兼容性问题?
 * microcai 用 windows  就不爽， TMD 感觉我的电脑是那些流氓软件而不是我的。kao 
<ofan> OOOooo: 有 以前装过
<cfy> DDR2(667/800 MHz) DDR3 (1066/800 MHz)
<microcai> cfy: 只需要注意一个： 牌子。
<OOOooo> 我用Linux挂载 samb计算超级慢
<cfy> microcai: 啥牌子好?还是买同一个牌子?我现在的就是两个牌子的...
<Router2> cfy: 最重要的注意一个：别买到假的
<ofan> cfy: 你的是笔记本?
<microcai> cfy:  金士顿啊！
<cfy> Router2: ofan microcai 哦,那推荐个网站?要不我去京东买?
<microcai> Router2: 就国内那种水平还假货？ kao ，他们能造出硅就不错了
<ofan> cfy: 没买过  反正别去淘宝
<Router2> microcai: KST国内假货相当的多
<Stifler> microcai: 但是会贴牌子
<ofan> Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.
<ofan> 木有坏道
<Stifler> ofan: 哈哈
<ofan> 奥耶..
<cfy> ofan: ...
<cfy> ofan: 不是还说有冗余的?坏了几个也可以替换的?
<OOOooo> ofan, 知道了，用好压这个 软件可以效验....
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 好压是什么协议的软件？
<ofan> cfy: 哪有冗余的
<cfy> 我有点怕...据说还有兼容问题...
<hymnusAlae> hi
<cfy> ofan: 硬盘磁道啊
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 不知道，她本本有，默认的
<microcai> Houge_Langley: 是共享软件
<^k^> hymnusAlae, 好  ㍣ 
<Houge_Langley> microcai: - -’，那就不用了
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 可以打开 .tar.gz .7z 等
<ofan> cfy: 不清楚,也许有吧
<ofan> 好压是怎么做的,rar不是有专利么
<microcai> ofan:  ... unrar 是免费的。 rar 是收费的
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 嗯，我的7z用专门的7z来解，不是国内喜欢用rar，我才不装rar呢
<ofan> microcai: 好压不只是rar压缩?
<cfy> ofan: 应该有的.说是很难做到完全没有.所以搞些冗余的可以替换
<microcai> ofan:  好压调用的 rar.dll 压缩的。国内不在乎版权罢了。
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 我一般下载到资料，发现其他压缩格式的，我一般会转换位 .xz压缩
<ofan> microcai: 真垃圾啊... 还搞那么多宣传
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 這種調用就和什麽QQ影音調用ffmpeg之類的是一樣的行為？
<cfy> OOOooo: 不错.不过你怎么用别的软件打开?比如evince....
<OOOooo> ofan, Linux下的压缩格式，好压全部支持，除了 xz
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 哦，算法更好？还是压缩率好
<ofan> OOOooo: winrar也都支持吧,貌似也是动态链接的
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 差不多吧
<OOOooo> cfy, Linux这些压缩格式是自带的
<hymnusAlae> Houge_Langley, xz是lzma的後續。lzma是7z裏的壓縮算法吧，我記得。
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 写入内核了
<Houge_Langley> hymnusAlae: 哦，谢谢
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 算法好不是别人的，只不过是支持解压，压缩而已，用了别人算法。
<cfy> OOOooo: ?不是啊...比如比的软件打开xxx.pdf.xz,那就瞎了...
<OOOooo> ofan, 万一我重新装系统，或者在我本本上呢？我本本是纯 开源系统，一个闭源都没有
<hymnusAlae> Houge_Langley, 可是個人感覺沒有區別……這年頭已經對各種所謂的提升十分麻木了……
<OOOooo> ofan, 我把 音乐 都换成 ogg 和电影都换了
<microcai> OOOooo:  有. BIOS
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 你有，BIOS
<hymnusAlae> microcai, ……打字真快……
<OOOooo> microcai, hymnusAlae .....
<cfy> x200 74574ac是国内专有的?
<microcai> OOOooo:  电影还是 h264 好。
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 要是要純開源，學人家RMS吧，好像說是bios都用開源的bios
<OOOooo> blos ，  主板我买了，这肯定是我的....
<microcai> OOOooo:  配合 vdpau 硬解很爽
<Houge_Langley> hymnusAlae: 的确，反正各大发行版这几年除了界面换了又换，外国的Linux用户天天叫Cool，我还真没发现什么，倒是操作习惯弄了越来越奇怪了
<OOOooo> microcai, 恩，我不是说 把 mkv 这些删掉，我是弄一个备份，在本本上可以看
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  RMS 用的龙芯电脑。龙芯连BIOS 都做不出来，之好用开眼的 BIOS 替代
<cfy> ofan: 最严重的问题...我换了内存条.还下来的干啥....
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 嗯
<ofan> cfy: ?
<OOOooo> 比如我安装系统的时候，那个时候就可以看看 ogg的电影等
<cfy> ofan: 我现在有两条1G的...
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 換下來的做鑰匙串。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 有点大吧....
<ofan> cfy: 卖了,有收二手的
<Houge_Langley> hymnusAlae: 我的钥匙扣是赛扬的CPU
<cfy> ofan: 哪里?
<hymnusAlae> Houge_Langley, 鄙視炫耀帝。
<ofan> cfy: 电脑城之类的
<cfy> ofan: 能卖多少?
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 鋸成3份，使用、收藏、炫耀……
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 买现成的还是老CPU自己加工？
<Houge_Langley> hymnusAlae: 嘿嘿，那颗芯太老了，该弄一弄了
<ofan> cfy: 不清楚现在的行情
<Houge_Langley> Router2: 老的，用了5年多的一个赛扬，1.6GHZ
<cfy> ofan: hymnusAlae: 哪里买好呢?
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 怎么打的眼儿？我手里有个块的奔腾133
<microcai> Houge_Langley: 赛扬就 1 .6G 啦？cao现在那个啥也只有  1.6G .. intel 十年停留在  1.6G 上了
<ofan> Router2: 电钻..
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 哦～找机会我也弄弄
<void1> 现在什么年代啦，频率又不代表速度...
<Stifler> ofan: 我这有……
<Houge_Langley> Router2: 在CPU上的一个角，有个凹槽，我就是顺这个那里用锥子+榔头，打的眼
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 针脚怎么样弄平了好啊
<ofan> cfy: 不知道 感觉最好还是拿电脑亲自去插上试试
<ofan> Stifler: 电工?
<Stifler> ofan: 修电脑的
<ofan> Stifler: 额..
<Houge_Langley> Router2: 用一段时间你会发现针脚都理顺了，哈哈
<cfy> ofan: 这个我要是换的话就2x2G吧,可以先买一个试试
<Stifler> ofan: 工具齐全
<Router2> Houge_Langley: 哈哈，明白鸟
<cfy> ofan: 2G+1G没问题的吧
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 哈哈，intel现在创新的东西还真没看出来……
<ofan> cfy: 一般都开双通道吧,最好两条一样的
<cfy> ofan: 频率一样,大小一样是吧
<ofan> cfy: 恩 还有双条装的,你可以看看
<cfy> ofan: linux下怎么看我的内存是ddr2还是ddr3?
<cfy> 虽然从频率上看肯定是ddr3
<microcai> Houge_Langley: 落末的企业都会和开源示好，比如 sun , 比如 IBM , 比如 intel ... 还有 AMD 的显卡部门。
<cfy> 可是ddr3和ddr2不是有一样的频率800的?
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 這結論來的……
<ofan> cfy: 不清楚,貌似有工具能读出SPD信息
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 都想利用开源的低廉成本，高效率
<ofan> cfy: http://linux.chinaunix.net/bbs/archiver/tid-978716.html
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 微软还开源呢！开始没落了
 * microcai 话说，全美就一家 内存芯片制造商。
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 微软现在押宝win8了
 * microcai 那才是高科技。中国只能贴片包装。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 這結論實在無語，那Google也開源，Apple也開源，都沒落了？
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 不知道到时候会不会杯了个具
<void1> 期待arm架构pc出现
<microcai> hymnusAlae: google 从来没开源
<ofan> linux也开源
<Houge_Langley> 涛哥去米国微软还所要90%的盗版费用，NND，微软是不是被驴踢了，没有D版，他有今天？
<microcai> hymnusAlae: android 不也是个垃圾东西么！
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 好吧，就當chrome和android不算數……蘋果呢……
<microcai> ofan: 说的是企业.
<microcai> ofan:  linux 至今还是 linus 的。
<ofan> microcai: red hat?
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 開源和公共領域好像不是一回事吧……
<void1> Houge_Langley: 没有d版，他还有今天...
<void1> windows主要客户又不在中国...
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  apple 开源了吗？ 没有。 apple 就只有 aqua 值钱。这个哪个时候开源了
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 好吧……微軟 Windows 還沒有呢，那算什麽沒落……
<Houge_Langley> void1: 那把中国所有win用户排除，再算一算微软的市场占有率看看
<microcai> Houge_Langley:  .. ...  是的，那就不到 70% 了
<microcai> Houge_Langley: 这样算的话 mac 和 linux 都超过 10% 了
<hymnusAlae> 不行，開代理就看不了動漫了……
<ofan> linux也就1%左右
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 所有，即使微软的主要客户不在天朝，但是看看天朝的win用户，吓都吓死人，如果都仔细统计，那就不是90%的占有率了
<void1> 好吧，那告诉我你们所谓的计算方式
<microcai> Houge_Langley:  天朝 Linux 用户不到 1w 吧， win用户 3亿，怎么样！
<Houge_Langley> void1: 那朋友的算法是？
<ofan> 1w肯定有了
<microcai> ofan: 天朝一个 10w 人的大学，Linux 用户不到 10 个
<void1> Houge_Langley: 我说的是主要客户不在中国
<microcai> ofan: 那还是 linuxer 最多的大学呢！
<ofan> 大概有10多w?
<Houge_Langley> void1: 这个完全同意
<microcai> ofan: 当然， mac 用户==0. 他们都是 mac + XP 的主
<ofan> microcai: 别说大学了,大学里都是dota党
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 真的假的？科大我認識的Linuxer也不只10個呢……
<lainme> microcai: 没这么少吧，我们学校我认识的就有4个了。我们专业3个
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  ... 最多play play ， 拿来做 master desktop OS 的不到 10 个
<ofan> microcai: 用的其实挺多,但基本只是偶尔玩玩
<hymnusAlae> microcai, ……這樣……
<microcai> ofan:  对，玩玩不算用户。
<ofan> 想装个mac玩玩
 * microcai 杭州 100w 大学生，搞个 linux 用户组也不到 100 人。
<ofan> 然后专门装盗版软件hoho..
 * microcai 多数还是玩玩，不是拿来当桌面用的
<ofan> microcai: 做桌面 跟win比 确实没什么优势
 * microcai 这里 69 个，扣去 bot, 还剩介个呢？ 还有很多是 windows 上 irc 的！
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 還有日韓的國際友人……
<void1> 大学又不是一个人的地方，当大家都用着windows，都再玩联机游戏，怎么可能一个人用linux...
<microcai> 能用到 gentoo arch LFS 这种级别的才算用户。
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 恩，我就是在家里台式机的D版WIN7登录的，ubuntu需要休息
<ofan> 有人装过hackintosh吗?
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 好了吧，不是也有只拿 Ubuntu 做開發的嗎……不要吹你的 GAL 理論了……
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  GAL 是嘛？
<hymnusAlae> microcai, Gentoo Arch LFS……
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  ... ...
 * lainme ubuntu做主系统，arch用来玩玩的掩面路过
<void1> microcai: linus和stallman原来都不算linux用户啊
<microcai> void1:  ... ... stallman 是 hurd 用户 ....
<ofan> linus用的自己为自己写的系统
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 那是什麽系統呀，很期待呀……
<microcai> void1: linus 是 linux 开发者 .... 不是用户 .. 哈哈
<void1> microcai: 来源是？
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 未公布..
<Houge_Langley> linus随时都可以写个OS玩一玩
<franj1> microcai: stallman用的好像是gNewSense
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 很自觉呀，D版windows...  lol
<void1> franj1: 对，而且gNewSense是基于ubuntu的
<ofan> 为了支持国产,决定用MTK..
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 家里没钱
<microcai> ofan:  MTK 是台湾的
<void1> os又不是内核...
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 医生很赚钱呢...
<ofan> microcai: 你要搞分裂..?
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 买不起昂贵的win
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 小医生一枚
<microcai> OOOooo: 医院挣钱，医生不挣钱
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 我抓
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 握爪
<OOOooo> microcai, 不是吧？医生很赚钱呢..
<microcai> ofan:  那是事实，别做鸵鸟
<ofan> 把 microcai 抓起来..
<Houge_Langley> ofan: MTK是神马？
<microcai> OOOooo:  那为何很多医生不去医院干，自己开诊所？
<OOOooo> Houge_Langley, 山在机的 系统
<microcai> ofan:  come and get it , blinky
<Houge_Langley> OOOooo: 哦，酱紫
<ofan> microcai: 你将要被跨省
<OOOooo> microcai,自己更赚呀...
<Houge_Langley> microcai: 赶紧去火星吧
<jyfl987> microcai: LOL
<ofan> microcai: 广东警方已经出动了..
<microcai> ofan: 来吧，我在火星
<microcai> ofan: 为了抓 microcai 广东警方居然发明了火星登陆技术 ... wow
<ofan> microcai: 无需登陆,瞬间传送的..
<Houge_Langley> microcai: NASA表示关注
<microcai> ofan:  ... ...
<hymnusAlae> 你們中二了嗎？
<cfy> MaskRay: 升级没有...
 * microcai 吃饭去了，你们聊， 88
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 問件事。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 如果要讀大量不像是數組的數據，我怎麽組織這些數據讀入傳入給數學函數？
<jyfl987> microcai: 怎么还不来帝都
<MaskRay> cfy: 具体？
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 比如有10個毫不相關的函數……我就要建一個 Int -> Int -> ... -> Int -> IO Int 的函數嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 不会
<cfy> MaskRay: 去gentoo-cn
<franj1> hymnusAlae: 这是haskell么?
<hymnusAlae> franj1, 又一位同好嗎？嗯。
<Use-Firefox> ls
<MaskRay> franj1: 同好
<franj1> hymnusAlae: 正在看realworld那本书，还什么都不会。。。
<hymnusAlae> franj1, 呵呵，以後多指教了。
<ofan> haskell党好人好多了
<jyfl987> ofan: 那这里可以改名 haskell-cn
<cfy> jyfl987: 改成oo-cn不错
<ofan> jyfl987: 频道改不了名吧
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 没有xx
<cfy> jyfl987: ox-cn?
<jyfl987> ooxx-cn 哈哈
<Router2> 哈哈
<cfy> open source linux -cn
<cfy> 那oox-cn
<jyfl987> fx搞中国版很中国 额
<ofan> 悲剧了,开了12个频道,weechat无法切换到12
<franj1> ofan: alt+->也不行么？
<ofan> franj1: 没绑定
<ofan> 用命令可以
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以还是 vim模式好
<Stifler> jyfl987: 咋整的？
<ofan> jyfl987: 什么vim模式
<Stifler> jyfl987: 用vim上IRC?
<jyfl987> ofan: 就是有个命令行嘛 你用过 vimperator么
<franj1> 我基本上只用ctrl-n,p和alt-a...
<jyfl987> 那个随便切到哪个窗口都是打命令
<Stifler> jyfl987: 试试..
<ofan> jyfl987: 那样不太方便
<ofan> 习惯alt-#了
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就搞个 prev/next的快捷的
<cfy> jyfl987: 知道哪里买内存条好么?
<Stifler> cfy: 楼下
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 这个我哪里知道啊 你去山东走一趟吧 要不去江苏也可以
<franj1> cfy: 京东?
<cfy> Stifler: 你家楼下?
<Stifler> cfy: 哈哈
<cfy> Stifler: 在哪?我过来
<cfy> franj1: 有款卖光了...便宜的
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥意思?为嘛山东?
<Stifler> cfy: 新疆...
<Stifler> cfy: 旁边有条街，白天卖电脑配件，晚上卖鸡
<cfy> Stifler: 新疆这么发达了呀....
<tenzu> Dummy Raven是who？
<cfy> Stifler: @_@
<Stifler> cfy: 是啊- -!
<jyfl987> cfy: 金士顿啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯...
<cfy> Stifler: 新疆石河子市....
<jyfl987> Stifler: 都是做鸡/机类生意
<Stifler> jyfl987: 哈哈
<Stifler> cfy: 你要跨省？
<jyfl987> 石河子是汉人多还是其他人多
<Stifler> jyfl987: 汉人多吧，少数民族也不少，我就是
<cfy> Stifler: 我找 ofan
<cfy> Stifler: 最近有 去新疆的跨省不?
<Stifler> cfy: 哈哈
<cfy> gentoo就是小强啊...生命力顽强...
<Stifler> cfy: 应该有吧，整体还是很和谐的
<jyfl987> Stifler: 你是什么族啊 月光族么
<Stifler> jyfl987: 回族+月光
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 怎麽了？
<jyfl987> Stifler: 额
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 你说gentoo?
<ofan> 绑定了alt-F1~F10 现在能切换20个频道了 哈哈
<Stifler> ofan: 恭喜...
<ofan> Stifler: :D
<Stifler> ofan: 那才10个啊
<ofan> Stifler: 还有0-9啊
<Stifler> ofan: 哦
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 是。
<jyfl987> ofan: 小键盘区还有另外的 0-9呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 笔记本,没小键盘..
<cfy> hymnusAlae: portage坏了,准确的说是emerge坏了...
 * Stifler 翻墙失败，已断开链接
<jyfl987> ofan: 既然笔记本的话 fn也可以用起来哈
<jyfl987> Stifler: 你们那还断网?
<Stifler> jyfl987: 断啊
<ofan> jyfl987: fn貌似不行吧,bios直接控制的
<jyfl987> Stifler: 额 快一年了吧
<jyfl987> ofan: bios也是可以刷地 不过麻烦就是了 那个 win键呢
<Stifler> 问下：IBM T41P 1500贵不？
<Stifler> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> Stifler: 我一个t45 1k5买来的
<Stifler> jyfl987: 了解
<ofan> jyfl987: win键倒是可以,不过都被WM占用了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你用什么wm居然用这个键
<ofan> jyfl987: awesome..
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 tiling wm
<franj1> ofan: 握手。。。
<ofan> franj1: 握..
<microcai> hi
<ofan> 想转xmonad,有点力不从心..
 * microcai back
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍤ 
<roylez_> happyaron: 出来
<franj1> ofan 也是haskell同好？
 * microcai 刚刚卸载 evolution 换用 thunderbird 了。/
<ofan> franj1: 不太会..
<Stifler> haskell 是啥？
<ofan> franj1: 看过一点rwh
<happyaron> roylez_: ?
<happyaron> roylez_: 一会儿要出门，快说
<ofan> Stifler: 一种编程语言
<Stifler> ofan: 了解
<roylez_> happyaron: appspot的代理软件，哪个好gappproxy就免了
<jyfl987> 看看电影 明天又要上班了
<Stifler> jyfl987: 上班ing
<jyfl987> Stifler: 额 你们是回族嘛
<Stifler> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> Stifler: 啊 对了 春节你们不过 工作的话可以拿3倍工资么
<franj1> ofan: 我也在看rwh
<microcai> jyfl987: 好像只有公务员有这样的待遇
<Stifler> jyfl987: 拿不到，但是要加班
<ofan> franj1: 我没坚持下来..
<ofan> microcai: 他就是公务员
<Stifler> 1天100块
<Stifler> 贼便宜
<microcai> ofan: jyfl987 是该死的公务员？
<Stifler> microcai: 哈哈
<ofan> microcai: 我什么都没说..
<cfy> 内存买个三星的怎么杨?
<cfy> 内存买个三星的怎么样?
<Stifler> jyfl987: 去给官员们推linux啊
<happyaron> roylez_: 还有个wallproxy
<roylez_> happyaron: 一路货，不好
<happyaron> roylez_: 据说gae版的比gapproxy好一点点
<happyaron> roylez_: 你是只用来看网页么？
<jyfl987> Stifler: 不是吧 出来混吧 这边肯定春节加班是拿3倍的
<Stifler> jyfl987: 我也想出去，没门路
<microcai> ofan:  应该是 Stifler 吧
<jyfl987> Stifler: 出来找就是了
<roylez_> happyaron: 要支持flash什么的
<happyaron> roylez_: private msg
<Stifler> jyfl987: 雪化了试试
<jyfl987> en
<ofan> http://coolshell.cn/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/html5-logo-1-300x178.jpg
<ofan> HTML5的logo
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 你是新疆的呀？
<Wo-TaoYan> 好玩不？
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 嗯，好玩惨了
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 我是说 女人好玩不
<Wo-TaoYan> ^^^^
<Wo-TaoYan> ^o^
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 贼好玩，各式各样的
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 你东北人？
<Wo-TaoYan> @_@
<Wo-TaoYan> 没新疆味额～
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 不是滴，喜欢这个词
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 要新疆味儿？
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 来段
<Wo-TaoYan> 要有风，要有月，要有美女，要有新疆...
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 亚克西么？
<jyfl987> 新疆味是什么味道
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 。。。
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: projecteuler?
<Wo-TaoYan> 哈哈
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 哈？
<Stifler> jyfl987: 香味
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 你有麦没哈？
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 你想玩那個？
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 没，穷...
<jyfl987> Stifler: 额 香水吗
<Wo-TaoYan> 聊聊？ 听 新疆哥 聊聊...  (汤师爷..)
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 能上网就不错了
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 不是吧？
<Stifler> jyfl987: 烤肉味，哈哈
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: - -!
<Wo-TaoYan> 新疆不是蛮不错的麻～
<jyfl987> Stifler: 是孜然味吧
<Stifler> jyfl987: 孜然和胡椒
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 真没麦阿？
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 还行
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 嗯
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 在不
<wzssyqa> roylez_: y
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 那个，去买贝，大过年的嘿嘿，把红包拆了～
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 富裕
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 你怎么练 haskell 的？
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 没红包，老板没发
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 寫正勁程序呀……
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, -_-
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 就我目前這算法水平，做SPOJ也只能做個位數題目吧……
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 呵呵
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 好可惜....
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 是啊
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 你做什么工作你呢？
<Wo-TaoYan> ～
<Use-Firefox> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/334170/ 笑死了
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 给网吧做服务器
<jyfl987> Stifler: 无盘机？
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 不会是网管吧？
<Wo-TaoYan> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Stifler> jyfl987: 无盘有盘都整
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 差不多
<Wo-TaoYan> 传说中的 网管～
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: - -!
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 不過如果你願意玩玩的話，我也不反對的說。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 哪題？
<Wo-TaoYan> 新疆人上网都玩什么？哈哈～～～
<Wo-TaoYan> 玩 QQ不？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 只做过一道题。。。
<jyfl987> 在新疆开网吧 背景硬得狠呐
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 不玩
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 帮我弄些 女孩子的 QQ号哈
<Wo-TaoYan> ^^^
<Stifler> jyfl987: 是啊
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 我都没有...
<jyfl987> Stifler: 那你是半个公务员了
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 装一个监视程序...
<Stifler> jyfl987: 不是，我就一打工的
<Wo-TaoYan> 在网吧装
<jyfl987> Stifler: 所以是半个呀
<Wo-TaoYan> 我给你写
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 没那技术...
<Wo-TaoYan> .......
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 咱们合作泡妞
<Wo-TaoYan> 嘿嘿
<Stifler> jyfl987: 连公务员的小指头都比不上...
<Wo-TaoYan> ^^
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: ä½ ..
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 你是新疆人还是汉人？
<Wo-TaoYan> 你Email多少哈？
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 回人
<Wo-TaoYan> 我们可以合作撒
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: dxy-2004@163.com
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 额，我想到 那个什么....香香公主 什么的
<Wo-TaoYan> 那个叫什么
<microcai> Wo-TaoYan:  .. 这里只有中国人和共产党的区别。
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 违法的事不干，风声紧
<Wo-TaoYan> 身上有香味的
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 你想多了
<jyfl987> Stifler: 那你是严格信教的么
<ofan> Wo-TaoYan: 社魔..
<Stifler> jyfl987: 是滴
<Wo-TaoYan> 就是 那个 《还珠格格》里面那个公主
<Stifler> 还珠...
<Wo-TaoYan> ofan,  你怎么这样冤枉我呢...
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<jyfl987> Stifler: 那只能混北方了 南方牛羊肉可没北方好
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 我是一个好人..
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<ofan> Wo-TaoYan: 看你有那个倾向..
<Stifler> jyfl987: 嗯
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 装!
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler,  ^^
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 有MSN麻？或者 jabber
<Wo-TaoYan> -_~~
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 只做過1道，不會是示例吧……
<Stifler> 珍惜生命,远离Wo-TaoYan
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler,  阿...
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: jabber=Gmail?
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 差不多～～
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 做过两道了，其中一道是 Problem 1..
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 有麻～
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 对了，你多大哈？
<Stifler> 没试过
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 23吧
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, Nice~
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 越看你越像怪蜀黍...
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 有jabber或者MSN麻～
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, what? lol
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 没...
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 奥...
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 有事Mail
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 申请个贝～
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 有语音怎么办呢～
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: ...
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 不喜欢语音
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍥ 
<Stifler> good
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 额..这么时尚的 语音你也不喜欢呀～～
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 因该是落伍了
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 你哪的？
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 跟我聊聊就 超前了～～
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: ...
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 我是那个什么，那个..你们隔壁的～
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 具体？
<Wo-TaoYan> 武汉的～～
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 还隔壁。。
<Wo-TaoYan> 我们是邻居哈～
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 远的呢
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, Problem 1好像用List Comprehension很好弄的說。
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 热干面？
<Wo-TaoYan> 不远吧～～在地图上就一根手指...
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 是奥～
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 一指头还不远
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 咱俩话多了要引起公愤的，私聊吧
<Wo-TaoYan> 新疆 那个什么 那个 白桦树，还是什么的，很好看吧～
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 我去开mutt
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: 还行
<Wo-TaoYan> 不会吧?他们都在 私聊吧
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: en
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 有skype 吗？
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, [ x | x <- [1..1000], mod x 5 == 0 || mod x 3 == 0] 感覺這功能不錯。
<debianer> 大家好
<^k^> debianer, 好  ㍥ 
<debianer> 祝各位新年快乐
<debianer> 多生胖子崽哦
<sharpshooter> ^_^
<debianer> 一胎生8个胖小子
<debianer> 都忙啥呢？
<debianer> 忙着生孩子吗
<jyfl987> 8个肚子能装下么
<debianer> jyfl987: 可以的吧，我不知道，反正不是我生哦
<debianer> 都出来聊阿
<debianer> 我爱北京天安门
<Stifler> 我也爱...
<jiero> 爱
<debianer> qq for linux是否有更新了？
<jyfl987> tar.gz的更新过
<Stifler> jyfl987: 有啥新性能?
<jiero> um
<debianer> jyfl987: 哪里下载哦？
<Wo-TaoYan> @all 问大家一个问题，一般的病毒扫描软件 会不会扫描 MBR？
<Wo-TaoYan> 引导扇区？
<debianer> Wo-TaoYan: 一般不扫描，但可以选择扫描
<Wo-TaoYan> debianer, 怎么选择？
<GPLfeng> linux版avast好像不能用了
<hymnusAlae> EXIT
<jiero> clamav is best
<jiero> no need of avast
<gebjgd> GPLfeng, 蛋疼
<GPLfeng> 。。
<GPLfeng> :-D
<GPLfeng> Tibesti怎么用啊
<GPLfeng> 一直找不到使用方法
<debianer> Wo-TaoYan: 你搜索一下啊，不通软件方法不通
<Wo-TaoYan> microcai, MBR会不会被扫描软件扫描？
<microcai> Wo-TaoYan:  yep
<Wo-TaoYan> microcai, 这么狠？
<Wo-TaoYan> 连 MBR也扫？
<microcai> Wo-TaoYan:  MBR 扫一下 512Byte . 算个鸟
<Wo-TaoYan> microcai, 不是，我想写个 *** 放到 MBR上去
<Wo-TaoYan> -_-
<zdon> exec uxterm -> Failed to open input method  ,why?
<Wo-TaoYan> microcai, 一般的人应该不会 开 全盘扫描的，那把这个放在 硬盘最后的分区
<Wo-TaoYan> 应该安全
<Wo-TaoYan> 放分区引导区
<cfy> virus?
<Wo-TaoYan> cfy, ^^^
<Stifler> 怎样获取聊天室列表？
<Wo-TaoYan> cfy, 是良性的...
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler,  /list
<jiero> Anybody on mumble?
<Stifler> Empathy
<zdc> 朋友们，为什么我的硬盘是ad4,ad6,ad8,ad10,而不是ad0,ad1,ad2,ad3呢，谁知道啊，请帮我解答一下
<Wo-TaoYan> Stifler, 在服务器标签也
<Wo-TaoYan> 标签叶
<jiero> I chatted with 2 CT developers on Mumble.
<Wo-TaoYan> zdc, /sda1
<Stifler> Wo-TaoYan: is see
<zdc> Wo-TaoYan: 我是freebsd
<Wo-TaoYan> zdc, no-freeWindows~
<zdc> Wo-TaoYan: 什么啊，不懂
<Stifler> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令
<zdc> Wo-TaoYan: 我是sata的硬盘，在freebsd下是/dev/adxsx形式的
<Wo-TaoYan> zdc, 不懂 freebsd  :O
<zdc> Wo-TaoYan: 依然感谢你的回答
<Wo-TaoYan> zdc, 额...那你以前 freebsd是什么形式哈？
<Wo-TaoYan> :o
<zdc> Wo-TaoYan: 在linux下是/dev/sdax的形式
<zdc> Wo-TaoYan: 这可能和sata的主从盘设置有关
<Wo-TaoYan> zdc, 不同系统显示不一样耶～
<debianer> 我也有个问题了，请问在linux下如何查看和读写MBR分区？
<zdc> Wo-TaoYan: freebsd是考虑物理连接的
<Wo-TaoYan> debianer, 看看Linux的安装程序是怎么弄的贝
<debianer> Wo-TaoYan: 我的本本触摸板只能移动光标，不能点击
<Stifler> Fixed007 安装完了字体列表里没有怎么回事
<myke2> debianer: xf86-video-synatics什么的，最后一个单词我不清楚
<debianer> myke2: 你是说，触摸板不能点击的问题吗
<gebjgd> myke2, gsynaptics
<gebjgd> myke2, enable tapping
<myke2> gebjgd: 我就是xf86-那个东西装好之后
<myke2> gebjgd: 有了多点触控了
<gebjgd> myke2, gsynaptics
<gebjgd> myke2, 没用过
<myke2> gebjgd: 我弄的没有g的
<debianer> myke2: 本本的触摸板不能点击，只能移动光标，该如何
<gebjgd> myke2, 我也是用的openbox + tint2 + wbar
<myke2> debianer: 你内核首先升级下最好，最好是2.6.37
<gebjgd> myke2, 开机用slim
<gebjgd> debianer, gsynaptics
<myke2> gebjgd: 我从ob撤离了
<myke2> gebjgd: extra/xf86-input-synaptics 1.3.0-2 (xorg-input-drivers) [已安装]
<myke2> gebjgd: 就弄了这个
<gebjgd> debianer, 设置一个SHM在xorg.conf.d里面
<myke2> gebjgd: 后面那个g打头的没装
<myke2> gebjgd: 保证内核参数里SYNAPTICS选上就醒了
<gebjgd> myke2, 上个g开头的有什么问题么？
<myke2> gebjgd: 不知道，第一个是Xorg的原生驱动，为何不用?
<myke2> gebjgd: 我查下依赖
<gebjgd> myke2, man下
<gebjgd> myke2, 应该有参数可以设置。我都是随用随开。所以用gui的
<myke2> gebjgd: 哦，这样
<myke2> gebjgd: 我看到软件说明是这样的
<myke2> gebjgd: community/gsynaptics 0.9.16-1
<myke2>     A settings tool for Synaptics touchpad driver
<myke2> gebjgd: extra/xf86-input-synaptics 1.3.0-2 (xorg-input-drivers) [已安装]
<myke2>     Synaptics driver for notebook touchpads
<myke2> gebjgd: 应该后者是前者要有的依赖吧?
<gebjgd> myke2, 对
<myke2> gebjgd: 我装上g看看是什么
<myke2> gebjgd: 还是不装了
<myke2> gebjgd: 依赖太多了
<myke2> gebjgd: gnome-disk-utility-2.32.0-2
<myke2> gebjgd: 都有很多gnome的依赖
<gebjgd> myke2, 没办法
<debianer> gebjgd: 你告诉我新立德干嘛？
<myke2> debianer: 你是debian stable?
<gebjgd> debianer, 新立德是什么？
<myke2> gebjgd: 他是Debian
<jiero> gebjgd: synaptic
<gebjgd> myke2, jiero arch没有这玩意
<jiero> gebjgd: ........
<myke2> gebjgd: 知道
<myke2> debianer: 我帮你搜索下Debian的源
<jiero> gebjgd: :P
<myke2> debianer: 直接看http://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad吧
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 NOTFOUND . IN gettitle
<zdc> 朋友们，为什么我的硬盘是ad4,ad6,ad8,ad10,而不是ad0,ad1,ad2,ad3呢，谁知道啊，请帮我解答一下
<jiero> debianer: do you really need those documents?
<ofan> zdc: 扩展分区吧
<myke2> zdc: BSD?
<myke2> ofan: 不是，adx是硬盘的名称，不是分区
<debianer> aria2c有没有GUI
<myke2> ofan: 在BSD叫做slice
<debianer> myke2: 我的是debian 6.0
<myke2> debianer: debian 6.0不就是debian stable
<gebjgd> 马勒戈壁。上不了fetion
<ofan> myke2: 跟分区不一个意思么
<myke2> ofan: 硬盘是硬盘，相当于sda不是sdaX
<debianer> myke2: 我的触摸屏只能移动不能点击
<myke2> ofan: bsd是这样的，ad4s7之类的
<lainme> 有人在用aria2c么
<myke2> debianer: 你按照那个做，我不是特别清楚Debian，因为我这里在没装驱动之前触摸板也能用，就是你那样不能点击，而且不支持多点触控，装上都支持了
<myke2> lainme: 只用aria2c -c -sX -jX --dir
<lainme> 我这里aria2c无法下载github的链接
<zdc> ofan: 又见面了
<myke2> zdc: 你上FreeBSD了?
<debianer> myke2: 是装什么？
<zdc> myke2: 是，kde
<debianer> gsynaptic吗
<myke2> debianer: 我刚才给了你一个地址
<lainme> 谁能帮我测试下 https://github.com/tatsuhiro-t/aria2/zipball/release-1.10.9
<myke2> debianer: 你按照那个wiki的做法
<myke2> debianer: 不要听刚才的说法，刚才的说法不是针对Debian的
<zdc> myke2: 不安flash，整个桌面很快
<myke2> debianer: 看wiki好
<debianer> myke2: 好
<myke2> zdc: 我昨天在折腾Debian GNU/kFreeBSD
<zdc> myke2: 发布了吗
<myke2> zdc: 不要用
<myke2> zdc: 发布了
<myke2> zdc: 不要用，无线网络都不行
<myke2> zdc: 那东西很NC的
<zdc> myke2: 你知道我这个问题的原因吗，不要用什么啊，freebsd?deb/kfreebsd
<debianer> myke2: 太复杂了
<debianer> myke2: 可以用kfreebsd吗
<debianer> myke2: 直接换内核可以不
<debianer> myke2: 或者，用多个内核，启动时选择
<myke2> debianer: 我说过不要用
<myke2> zdc: Debian GNU/kFreeBSD
<zdc> myke2: 我的电脑里只有4个sata接口，分别标注sata1,sata2,sata3,sata4,分别在freebsd下识别为ad4,ad6,ad8,ad10.
<myke2> zdc: 是很奇怪
<myke2> zdc: 昨天我折腾了半天
<zdc> myke2: 是不是和主从盘的设置有关呢
<myke2> zdc: grub里面写的是mountfrom=ad0s10, 总是无法启动
<myke2> zdc: 后来看了/etc/fstab, 才知道
<myke2> zdc: 应该是SATA的特性
 * microcai 问大家一个问题，很严重的一个问题，为何我的系统报告硬盘接口速度是  133MB/s 而不是  SATA 应该有的 150MB/s ???!!!!!!
 * microcai 问大家一个问题，很严重的一个问题，为何我的系统报告硬盘接口速度是  133MB/s 而不是  SATA 应该有的 150MB/s ???!!!!!!
<zdc> myke2: 应该有个ad0吧
<myke2> zdc: 我觉得应该不是
<myke2> zdc: 因为我用kvm的时候是ad0, 这时相当于hda
<gebjgd> 连不上fetion
<gebjgd> 悲剧
<myke2> zdc: 对BSD的命名需要完全掌握，否则无法操纵分区……
<zdc> myke2: kvm在“物理上”是有ad0的，即使你安在了ad10上
<myke2> zdc: 他的命名更加像系统命名法
<myke2> zd
<myke2> zdc: kvm可以-hda, -hdb什么的吧
<myke2> zdc: 而且我kvm里面没有把kFreeBSD启动起来
<myke2> zdc: 提示只读
<myke2> zdc: 不知道为什么，我是root进行kvm的
<lainme> 好了，aria2c下载github的，不能用http-keep-alive
<myke2> zdc: 我是用root然后-hda sda的
<ofan> http://www.michaelv.org/
<ofan> http://stopwilson.com/
<ofan> 太怀旧了
<zdc> myke2: 对不住，刚才忙去了，kvm,嗯，听说过，不过我不懂
<myke2> zdc: 用Debian GNU/kFreeBSD主要因为对FreeBSD的很多完全不了解（比如包管理），不想折腾
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd, 网速极慢。。。
<zdc> myke2: 我喜欢freebsd,只是有些软件不能在上面很好的运行，总有*.core文件出现，8.2-rc3还不能安装chmsee，不过总有解决方法吧
<myke2> zdc: 看看awesome能否装?
<zdc> myke2: 有这个包，是干什么的啊
<myke2> zdc: WM
<zdc> ofan: 很有意思
<myke2> zdc: 明年我折腾下FreeBSD, 今年就算了
<zdc> myke2: 有个awesome2
<myke2> zdc: 还是awesome2? out了
<zdc> myke2: 安装完毕，加xinit?
<myke2> zdc: 你干什么? 你不是用kde的?
<zdc> myke2: 你不是让我看一下awesome能不能用吗
<zdc> quit
<lemon> empathy如何加入irc？？？
<zdc> 嗨，大家好，我又回来了
<myke2> zdc: 感受如何
<lemon> empathy如何加入irc？？？
<zdc> myke2: 很轻快，就是不知道怎样操作
<myke2> zdc: 是awesome么
<myke2> zdc: 上方应该有个panel
<zdc> myke2: 没有
<myke2> zdc: 哦?
<myke2> zdc: 什么都没?
<zdc> 和gnome一样上面只有一个panel
<myke2> zdc: 我不是说上方应该有个Panel吗
<zdc> myke2: 怎样关闭窗口呢
<myke2> zdc: 你应该先建立一个默认的配置文件
<myke2> zdc: Mod4(就是键盘上那个微软标志的键) + Enter
<myke2> zdc: 打开一个终端窗口
<zdc> myke2: 是
<myke2> zdc: 然后输入mkdir .config; cp -r /etc/xdg/awesome .config/
<myke2> zdc: 然后Mod4 + Ctrl + R
<zdc> myke2: 再怎么着？
<happyaron> roylez_: 如何了？
<myke2> zdc: 应该awesome重启了一次
<myke2> zdc: 是不是
<zdc> myke2: restart就行吧？
<zdc> myke2: 平铺式窗口管理器，确实是严丝合缝
<zdc> myke2: 说说，你想测试什么吧
<zdc> 我的kde总出现akonadiserver.core 也不知道是为什么
<myke2> zdc: man awesome
<myke2> zdc: 我只是想了解下我到了FreeBSD是不是什么都用不了了，看来还不是
<zdc> myke2: 你的目的达到了，我也很高兴，我删了awesome。很希望freebsd在外围软件的支持上能赶上linux
<myke2> zdc: 删了awesome?
<zdc> myke2: 平铺式管理，没什么必要，它有什么特别之处吗，你在用？
<myke2> zdc: 很方便啊
<myke2> zdc: 目前除了systray基本都是不需要鼠标的操作
<zdc> myke2: 一个重要的前题，它能设定程序启动时的大小和位置吗
<billlee> lemon, 在帐户里添加
<lemon> billlee: 好像不行
<myke2> zdc: 我不设置，但是可以，要修改rc.lua
<myke2> zdc: 我很讨厌个人配置文件
<zdc> myke2: 目前我知道有此功能的wm有kwin,fvwm,fluxbox,openbox好像也行，fvwm支持得不好
<lemon> billlee: 有个irc，account 随便写吗
<myke2> zdc: 还是查wiki吧
<billlee> lemon, 哪里有 account, 我这里只要选网络和昵称、密码、真名
<lemon> billlee: 可我这个真有
<zdc> myke2: 轻便fluxbox够了，功能kde很好
<myke2> zdc: 还可以设置在哪个tag，我刚才查了
<billlee> lemon, 那我就真不知道了，你自己试试吧
<lemon> billlee: ok
<rothsdad> `h
<myke2> zdc: 我看到的资料想到一种方法可以实现，但不直接
<zdc> freebsd 能够看网页视频，有最新版的nvidia驱动支持安装方便，重写的usb模块，不安装有问题的软件运行很棒
<zdc> myke2: 什么方法？
<myke2> zdc: 设计一个Hook, 当Hook到的时候local g = c:geometry() \\ g.x = .. \\ g.y = ..
<myke2> zdc: 我不干这种事情的，要学awesome的配置，还先要学lua语言……
<myke2> zdc: Hook也是在rc.lua里面写的
<zdc> myke2: 和fvwm的InitialCommand(好像是这样）一样吧，启动时ResizeMove
<zdc> myke2: 不过有残影
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 好像我现在品味越来越重了。现在字体设置的是日文字体显示，没有的字用楷体代替。结果现在看这个字体反而有快感……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 话说你还玩 EulerProj 吗？
<myke2> zdc: 比这个还要绕一点
<myke2> zdc: 是设置一个hook, 当启动的时候hook调用这个函数, 然后设置窗体大小
<myke2> zdc: 应该有更加直接的办法的
<zdc> myke2: fluxbox和kwin在每个panel上都有明显和更加详细的设置的选项
<zdc> myke2: 特别是kwin有更多人性化、丰富的选项
<zdc> myke2: 单“高级”的特殊程序设置就有窗口、窗口额外、几何属性、首选项、工作区五个选项，
<myke2> zdc: 主要是awesome是靠写配置文件实现的，所以要修改这些必须学好所有的rc.lua而不是某个局部
<cfy> happyaron: rc4了.内核
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，我等ubuntu kernel team折腾下
<cfy> happyaron: 而且有可能我文件系统坏了.....
<zdc> myke2: 而几何属性又有位置、大小、水平最大化、垂直最大化、全屏、桌面、最小化、卷起、放置这几个选项
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 嗯，玩 projecteuler 练语法挺好的
<happyaron> cfy: 备份。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 这样，我知道了。我也试试。
<myke2> zdc: 你还是喜欢有个设置工具而不是编程设置
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 练语法？
<cfy> happyaron: 烦....emerge坏了.....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 感到projecteuler被严重小看了
<happyaron> cfy: 悲剧
<happyaron> cfy: 还是dpkg健壮
<zdc> myke2: 关键学习它们不一定就有很全面的功能，且主要是得花时间
<zdc> myke2: fvwm就是一个例子
<myke2> zdc: awesome也差不多可能
<RavenChan> cfy, emerge怎么坏了？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 前10道还挺简单的，但我要用 haskell 实现就特别费劲
<myke2> zdc: 你那个kwin无法实现这种功能吧：如果程序A, B, C, D启动了，这时启动E设置如何的大小等等
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。不過 Haskell 有 List Comprehension，我感覺非常方便。
<zdc> myke2: 我喜欢编程设置它，可它却不是万能的，也可能是我学习得不深。kde也是可以编程的，只是我不懂，我觉得我的重点不在这里
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: Control.Monad.Writer 可以记录日志
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個功能有什麽用嗎？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不是太明白。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你說的日志是log還是blog？
<RavenChan> zdc, awesome自由度有这么高？连窗口位置大小都可以设置？
<Use-Firefox> project-euler ? 吾都用bc写的 呵呵
<myke2> RavenChan: 刚才发现可以
<Use-Firefox> 很简单啊。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 可以记录中间运算结果
<cfy> RavenChan: 全是零...
<myke2> RavenChan: 至少有种可行方案
<RavenChan> myke2, = =?
<cfy> RavenChan: 我也不知道为啥坏了...
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 竟然全是零...我晕..
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦。這樣。我一般都還是 putStrLn . print . eulern 這樣打印出來。
<myke2> RavenChan: 设置Hook, 然后在启动的时候修改geometry
<happyaron> cfy: 你shred搞的？
<MaskRay> cfy: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/emerge
<myke2> zdc: 恩，在像我们这种外行看来如果要为WM写配置的确头疼
<RavenChan> myke2, 比如你改了一个geometry那么相邻的窗口会怎么样呢？
<myke2> RavenChan: 浮动
<myke2> RavenChan: awesome没规定一定要tiling吧
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: bc 类似 c，我也写过
<RavenChan> myke2, 嗯。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 消息窗口适合浮动
<myke2> RavenChan: 不是所有都是Tiling好的
<zdc> myke2: 我觉得学习文档全，使用人数多的东西是明智之举，应该专注与自己的专业
<cfy> happyaron: 什么呀....我就只对sdb用过shred...
<myke2> zdc: 所以我还是用awesome而不是另外一些像ion3这种
<cfy> MaskRay: 我说的就是这个./usr/bin/emerge是link,正常的
 * RavenChan 诶，我的projecteuler名次掉了好多。。。
<myke2> zdc: kwin也支持编程的话就会有人骂了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 几道？
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: 不是类似c,是专门做计算用的。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 191= =
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: 语法类似 c
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: 也不是很类似。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这么多。。。不懂的就问你了
<cfy> MaskRay: bc慢....没用gmp
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =怎么这样
<myke2> zdc: 这就不符合"一个程序干好一件事“这个原则了
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: 这还不类似。。。
<zdc> 我的freebsd总是出现akonadiserver.core该怎样解决啊，有朋友知道吗
<zdc> myke2: kwin的配置文件也不知道可配置性在个什么位置，如果不是这么大就好了
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: 不用加`;', else 必需写在 `}'同一行， c可没这样的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, bc可以用gmp的吧我記得，bc -l不是加載 gmp 嗎？
<hymnusalae> zdc, FreeBSD 下 KDE 嗎？
<pocoyo> test
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那是说数学模块.
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我也不清楚.不过看样子,use flag啥的.应该没用到
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。
<cfy> hymnusalae: bc也没有依赖gmp.而且计算的时候比gmp慢好多.
<zdc> hymnusalae: 是的
<hymnusalae> zdc, 是 KDE 4.5.5 嗎？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 嗯，看了下portage的ebuild的，好像是不能。我錯了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: gentoo呀.
<cfy> hymnusalae: portage的ebuild?
<hymnusalae> cfy, gentoo-portage.com 上可以看 ebuild
<hymnusalae> cfy, 另外 packages.gentoo.org 上也可以看。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我是用 FreeBSD 在……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦....
<zdc> hymnusalae: 是
<hymnusalae> zdc, 有更多關于 akonadiserver 崩潰的信息嗎？比如 /var/log 裏。
<hymnusalae> zdc, 另外，你有沒有用 MySQL 或者 PostgreSQL 的後端？我記得那個不是太好……
<zdc> hymnusalae: 没安过关于这的软件
<zdc> hymnusalae: 得安哪些软件呢
<hymnusalae> zdc, 那我就不知道了。我原來有關 akonadiserver 經歷多數和 PostgreSQL 的後端有關，那個不太穩定。MySQL 後端也有時候會出問題。不過那是 KDE 4.4 的事了。
<hymnusalae> zdc, 再到網上看看郵件列表上找找吧，好像有不少這樣的問題。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 興趣和愛好有什麽不同嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不清楚.....
<zdc> hymnusalae: 好的
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍩ 
 * Stifler 已被墙
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 你被牆了？
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 哈哈
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 哪里能挡住我啊
<Stifler> 同志们都被沉默了?
<Stifler> tq
<Use-Firefox> ...
 * Use-Firefox 
<Stifler> @tq
<sheshark> mutt寄邮件是哪个快捷键？
<cfy> happyaron: 阿榕T_T
<cfy> happyaron: 泪奔...
<cfy> happyaron: btrfs坏了...
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1235272
<cfy> happyaron: 厄...没程序可以修复么...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哈哈哈哈
<hymnusalae> cfy, 啊哈哈哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> cfy: btrfsck 应该可以修复某些问题
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> happyaron: 估计没用.运行两次.一样结果...
<Stifler> sheshark: M
 * cfy afk....
<Use-Firefox> btrfs...不用。不知道会出什么问题。继续用ext4
<happyaron> cfy: 你只好备份数据了
<happyaron> 不知道你做了什么。。。
<Use-Firefox> sheshark: m
<sheshark> Stifler: Use-Firefox 多谢！
<Use-Firefox> m应该是小写的。
<Stifler> Use-Firefox: 对
<Stifler> sheshark: 先配置esmtp
<ofan> cfy: 这么猛.. 怎么搞坏的
<sheshark> Stifler: 恩，我试试
 * Stifler 再一次成功被墙，Nice！
 * Stifler 发了一个群嘲
 * Stifler 被BOT无视
<happyaron> cfy: it is currently possible to corrupt a filesystem irrecoverably if your machine crashes or loses power on disks that don't handle flush requests correctly
<happyaron> zfs就牛了，不需要fsck，从不出任何问题。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 按照opensolaris wiki上讲，btrfs和zfs也始终保持磁盘数据一致，你这个问题不太寻常啊。。。
<sheshark> msmtp: /home/sheshark/.msmtprc: must be owned by you
<sheshark> 这个怎么解决啊
<sheshark> 我chmod u+x .msmtprc都不行
<ofan> chown
<Stifler> sheshark: shmod 600
 * Stifler 被BOT反伤
<tusooa> sheshark: chown $USER ~/.msmtprc
<sheshark> msmtp: /home/sheshark/.msmtprc: must have no more than user read/write
<sheshark> +permissions
<tusooa> sheshark: chmod 600 ~/.msmtprc
<Stifler> sudo 吧
<sheshark> 好了，多谢大家！
 * Stifler -30HP
<tusooa> ...
 * tusooa =100hp
<tusooa> 呵呵
 * Stifler 一个群嘲
<Stifler> :)
<cfy> ofan: happyaron: 不知道......我准备重新格式化一下,然后rsync过去.再格式化,再rsync回来.我现在再另一个系统
<cfy> #btrfs里没人理我....
<cfy> happyaron: 你说我要不要报个bug啥的...
<happyaron> cfy: 要。
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么报?就说我的坏掉了?
<happyaron> cfy: 把你的出错信息发邮件列表，让他们看是否是bug
<happyaron> cfy: 如果需要啥信息他们会管你要
<cfy> happyaron: 我没出错信息阿?你说那个btrfsck的结果么? 对了,有人对我说and you should be gold
<cfy> happyaron: 这是啥意思?
<happyaron> cfy:你是问他是否应该报bug他才说you'd be gold吗？
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，详细的情况描述，btrfsck结果
<cfy> happyaron: 不是,我本来不是portage坏了嘛,然后我就去#gentoo问,然后怀疑到fs上.我重启检查后发现fs坏了,然后我就说btrfs坏了.然后他就这么说了.
<cfy> happyaron: 这句话啥意思?
<happyaron> 不知道，问主席。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席在不?
<cfy> roylez: you should be gold是啥意思呢?俗语啥的么?
<franj> 会不会是叫你买彩票的意思。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你干嘛不问哈皮他媳妇？
<Stifler> franj: - -!
<cfy> edison0354: 又不在....
<edison0354> cfy: gtalk是在的
<cfy> edison0354: 我没有加...
<edison0354> cfy: 额，又下线了……
<cfy> edison0354: 我去重启系统.
<if_else> 各位兄台，git clone 提示 Permission denied (publickey). fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<if_else> 但是，我的 ssh 公钥，已经提交到 github了
<if_else> 之前 git clone 没有这个问题的？谢谢
<hymnusalae> if_else, 我剛出現這個問題……我解決方法是再搞個公鈅……
<if_else> hymnusalae: 兄，是因为公钥过期了吗？
<if_else> 我对比了一些，好些一样啊
<hymnusalae> if_else, 應該不是的吧……
<if_else> hymnusalae: 兄，3天前，一切还正常的
<hymnusalae> if_else, 那你的 ~/.ssh 目錄和目錄下的內容還正常嗎？
<if_else> hymnusalae: 兄，我没有修改过的
<chattan> 嘿嘿
<if_else> hymnusalae: 兄台，私密的权限是 -rw------- 对吧
<chattan> 刷屏玩玩
<hymnusalae> if_else, 對的。
<chattan> ®™™©
<hymnusalae> chattan, 一定會被踢的。
<hymnusalae> chattan, 你放心好了。
<Stifler> 必须的
<hymnusalae> if_else, 你看看 support 的內容吧。
<chattan> 嘿嘿嘿
<if_else> hymnusalae: 那个 support ，是公钥出的问他还是私密的问题
<OT_iux> @@
<chattan> igoogle：e
<hymnusalae> if_else, 就是 github 中有個關于 linux-key-support 的內容。裏面有這方面的內容。
<chattan> 闪人
<hymnusalae> if_else, https://github.com/guides/providing-your-ssh-key
<hymnusalae> if_else, 裏面 Troubleshooting SSH issues 中的 Permission denied (publickey) 內容。
<if_else> hymnusalae: 兄，我的 密钥对，登录其他 ssh 可以连接的
<if_else> hymnusalae: 我 ssh -v git@.... 还是提示那个错误，我重新上传了 pub 还是不行
<if_else> hymnusalae: 兄台，solved 了，我的密钥是有加密短语的
<if_else> hymnusalae: 用 keychain 添加的 ssh-agent 里面了
<if_else> hymnusalae: 是这个问他吗？
<if_else> hymnusalae: 但只后，ssh -v git@ 有提示per 错误来
<if_else> hymnusalae: 兄台，不好意思，我找到了 config 里面的用户名不对。改为 git 行了。谢谢了
<Naux> 年终于拜完了...剩下的时间总算可以自个儿偷着乐了 ^_^祝大家，快乐兔有（TO YOU）
<Stifler> Naux: the same To U
<Naux> ^_^
 * Stifler 中举了
<hymnusalae> if_else, 恭喜
<hymnusalae> Naux, 怎麽今天才拜完？這前天都送年了。
<Naux> 呵呵～我们家人多  热闹
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 元宵结束前都算过年啊
<happyaron> http://foo-projects.org/pipermail/xfce/2011-February/028320.html
<wzssyqa> caleb-: 我咋记得是2月2呢？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 呀，说是这么说，不过总感觉拜年拜的太遲不太好
<caleb-> wzssyqa: 那2月1也算过年？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 籌借資金？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不知道了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 凍瘡怎麽様了？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 好很多了，谢谢关心。
<jiero> happyaron: 你是不是比destine还娇气...:P
<happyaron> jiero: 呃，哪有。。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 沒有硬解看720p會不會很難受？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 還有一個是，現在有必要准備1080p給未來的筆記本嗎？
<caleb-> 够快就不难受
<hymnusalae> 顯卡：Intel 945GM
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 反正1080是不成了，我這真不行。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 筆記本現在高1080像素以上的多嗎？
<caleb-> 现在低价本本也有独立显卡了
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 有獨顯是不錯。不過在屏幕高度低于1080p的情況下，不太想看1080p
<caleb-> 过年帮我爸妈买的新本本 4058 rmb, 有独显, cpu 2.2G
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 你不是在台灣嗎？
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 换算呗
<caleb-> 17900 twd
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 哦。
<caleb-> 老人家用不到太好的硬件
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 是，老人家有的不聊QQ，這可是省下了很多資源呀。
 * tenzu 拜神
<hymnusalae> 決定了，拉1080p
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依
<happyaron> hymnusalae: amd4000+ 看720p x264的时候load average < 1
<happyaron> mplayer+ffmpeg
<happyaron> 拜神
<happyaron> 拜疼疼
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 好吧。不管了，拉1080p了。本來想說1080p不合適的，不過好像新電腦也不少都 1080 高了……全屏至少能看。
<DaBao> 1080P一点都不好，曾经多少心目中的美女全死在1080P上
<happyaron> ...
<caleb-> DaBao: 可以先雾化
<caleb-> 有时候和 灯光/摄影师 有关
<DaBao> 那还要1080P干嘛。。。。
<DaBao> 看480、720P的MM，一到1080P，全成丑女了
<caleb-> DaBao: 那是因为灯光把皮肤缺陷放大了
<DaBao> 不但毛孔粗大，满脸的皱纹、斑。。。。
 * caleb- 还是收了不少 1080p 的 plmm
<DaBao> caleb-: 但是是同一部电影耶
<hymnusalae> DaBao, 二次元人士表示只要1080p
<DaBao> 对我来说，720P最适合
<gjp> fedora的源被墙了？
<gjp> 有人在吗？
<happyaron> ?
<gjp> fedora的源被墙了？
<andersen> 没用过不知道，试试其它fedora的mirror可以否
<if_else> 各位兄台，awesome 有注释的配置文件，参考一个，谢谢
<gjp> happyaron: 我的系统yum update不能用
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你讓我哭一會吧……5555555
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 想哭就哭呗。。。
<hymnusalae> gjp, 不會吧。
<happyaron> gjp: 哪个镜像呢
<hymnusalae> gjp, 你看看 mirrors.163.com 上的源。
<gjp> andersen: 163的景象都不行了
<hymnusalae> gjp, 這和 andersen 沒有關系……
<tusooa> ...
<hymnusalae> gjp, 我這一切正常，可以訪問。你再看看。
<gjp> 对，反正163的都报错。。。。。
<happyaron> gjp: 是你系统坏了？
<hymnusalae> gjp, 那看 sohu 的
<gjp> 不信，
<hymnusalae> gjp, http://mirrors.sohu.com/fedora/
<happyaron> gjp: 163不可能被hx
<hymnusalae> gjp, 檢查一下。
<happyaron> 丁胖子又没犯事
<gjp> 我的，日本镜像，德国镜像都不行
<andersen> 我这网页上mirrors.163.com是ok的，我想镜像没问题吧
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 犯了，開魔獸世界得罪Long spring先生了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, :)
<happyaron> hymnusalae: long spring是何方神圣？
<andersen> gjp：yum设置吧，有没有不小心改错，我以前gentoo下经常出这类问题
<gjp> andersen: 可我没改设置呀。。。。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 小道舅舅消息，不足為信，哈哈哈。
<hymnusalae> gjp, ping 能 ping 上嗎？
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> gjp: 你能用浏览器下载个rpm呢？
<andersen> gjp：要不查看报错信息，是网络问题还是软件问题还是权限问题
<gjp> hymnusalae: 可我能ping。。。。。
<gjp> happyaron: 能下载rpm。。。。
<andersen> gjp，同happyron，用网页下载个试试
<happyaron> gjp: 那就是你系统的问题
<gjp> 我发报错信息
<gjp> http://fedoramirror.hnsdc.com/updates/14/i386/repodata/df5a8f92f2d3ecd62c87d3925ded94c55e89efa94b831f682d4e371aedb83d16-prestodelta.xml.gz: [Errno 14] HTTP Error 404 : http://fedoramirror.hnsdc.com/updates/14/i386/repodata/df5a8f92f2d3ecd62c87d3925ded94c55e89efa94b831f682d4e371aedb83d16-prestodelta.xml.gz
<gjp> 尝试其他镜像。
<gjp>  
<happyaron> gjp: 是你自己的问题
<happyaron> gjp: 那个文件确实不存在
<hymnusalae> 14？
<gjp> hymnusalae: 是的 F14
<gjp> 正常了。。。。日本镜像能用了
<hymnusalae> gjp, http://fedoramirror.hnsdc.com/updates/14/i386/repodata/ 你到這看下吧，沒有 df5a 開關的，是不是要更新一下。
<hymnusalae> gjp, 恭喜。
<happyaron> gjp: 估计是服务器同步的问题
<gjp> 算了，不探究了。。。。我感觉跟GFW有关呀。。。。。
<happyaron> 没
<happyaron> gjp: 要么是yum的问题，要么是镜像的问题。
<happyaron> 感觉fedora的镜像设计常常变，没找到非常详细的文档说明结构和构建参考
<gjp> http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/fedora/linux/updates/14/i386/microcode_ctl-1.17-7.fc14.i686.rpm: [Errno 12] Timeout on http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/fedora/linux/updates/14/i386/microcode_ctl-1.17-7.fc14.i686.rpm: (28, '')
<gjp> 尝试其他镜像。
<gjp>  
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<andersen> gjp：如果个别文件没有，尝试跳过，如果全部不能yum，应该是设置问题了。
<andersen> gjp：其它不懂了，闪了。
<gjp> 刚才有一个出错了，其他的正常
<tusooa> http://tinyurl.com/6578dgh 推荐一下。大家看看
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<cfy> happyaron: 厄....
<cfy> happyaron: 我丢脸了...
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> happyaron: 把btrfsck扔了吧.....
 * tusooa 突然发现，bsd-games还是满好玩的。
<cfy> tusooa: 具体啥游戏?
<cfy> happyaron:  #btrfs里的人说btrfsck是没用的....还说什么btrfsck报错误是因为它自己出错了啥的.
<tusooa> cfy: 搜索 `bsd games site:luy.li'
<happyaron> cfy: 我陪你去看看
<cfy> happyaron: 啊?啥
<cfy> touparx: 我知道啊.bsd-games不是一堆游戏的集合么?
<cfy> happyaron: 已经结束了....虽然btrfsck报错.不过dmesg没有报错.所以....fs没有问题...
<cfy> happyaron: 还是gentoo的问题...貌似gentoo也被鄙视了...
<gjp`> cfy: 在？
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> gjp`: 嗯.在
<cfy> touparx: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 那说明是你那边工具的问题。
<NoIE> 我用 firefox 和 chromium 浏览器不能在 tudou 上提交评论，是因为兼容问题还是我被加入黑名单了？
<tusooa> cfy: 你tab错了吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.不知道哪里出错了....不过他们是说btrfsck没用.忽略它...
<touparx> cfy< ...
<cfy> happyaron: 还说我怎么知道fs出错了.我说btrfsck说出错.然后他们说btrfsck的结果说明不了啥...
<cfy> touparx: 没有.
<cfy> touparx: ....
<gjp`> cfy: 我更杯具了。。。。。yum的源老出错。。。。。。
<touparx> cfy< 这几天prelink跟glibc掐架，赶上没？
<cfy> touparx: 没有.没装prelink...不过我的portage莫名其妙坏掉了...就我一个....
<cfy> touparx: 不只是gentoo么?
<cfy> touparx: 不只是gentoo的prelink和glibc么?
<cfy> gjp`: ...我被鄙视了.比你惨XD
<cfy> happyaron: 厄,英语太差了.人家貌似问我具体哪里出错了(前面我贴了btrfsck的结果),然后我理解成哪个比特出错了.....
<touparx> cfy< 应该只是gentoo，gentoo跟进太快
<gjp`> cfy: 谁鄙视的？我去骂他！
<cfy> happyaron: 然后我回答 不知道....鄙视....
<cfy> gjp`: ...
<cfy> gjp`: 怪咱英语不好....
<RavenChan> cfy, 嘛btrfs挂了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 没有挂....btrfsck工具出错了...
<cfy> ofan: btrfs没有挂...btrfsck判断出错...
<RavenChan> cfy, 什么错？
<touparx> cfy< 两个一掐架，整个系统就悲剧了，后来还是下了个二进制版的低版本glibc，干掉prelink，重新emerge了下glibc才好
<cfy> btrfs目前只能通过dmesg啥的内核信息来判断...btrfsck是废品
<RavenChan> cfy, = =那你的portage咋了
<touparx> cfy< 你btrfs完全替代lvm没？
<cfy> touparx: 不用那么麻烦.live启动,挂载,用prelink恢复,然后卸载prelink即可
<cfy> touparx: 没lvm了.应该算替代了.
<touparx> cfy< live不行，没办法chroot
<cfy> RavenChan: 前面坏了....现在好了....未知错误我用stage3大面积覆盖了下.现在在查..
<cfy> touparx: 不是chroot!!!
<cfy> touparx: 先prelink xxxx,把bin恢复,再chroot
<cfy> touparx: 先prelink xxxx,把bin恢复,再chroot 卸载prelink
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<cfy> touparx: 不对啊...
<cfy> touparx: 你跟我说的呀....
<cfy> touparx: 虽然那个bug我也看了下...
<touparx> cfy< 恩，先prelink -u bash,不过之后chroot还是出错，搞什么i/o error
<cfy> RavenChan: 太奇怪了...
<cfy> touparx: 哦?这是什么情况?是不是要大面积prelink -u xxx呢?
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs的工具本来就是个悲剧
<touparx> cfy< 那个bug说的就是先prelink -u
<touparx> cfy< bash，然后chroot，再全部prelink -au，最后干掉prelink
<RavenChan> cfy, 话说prelink原理是怎样的？就是模拟link过程，然后用结果覆盖掉那些需要link的地方？
<cfy> touparx: 哦....
<cfy> RavenChan: 我怎么知道...我才知道有prelink这个东西....
<cfy> happyaron: sigh...btw,求悦姐gtalk帐号.我想问问题.那个英语句子
<jyfl987> 大家能访问土豆网么
<happyaron> cfy: chenyueg@g
<cfy> happyaron: thx
<RavenChan> cfy, 那库更新了怎么办？
<NoIE> jyfl987: 能，怎么了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道...没用过.....
<jyfl987> NoIE: 我这不行了
<happyaron> cfy: 用debian吧，基本没人鄙视
<cfy> happyaron: 哦?不过我感觉debian没有gentoo灵活啊
<happyaron> 当然用debian的kde时可能有人劝你换
<RavenChan> touparx, 用prelink的话，库更新了怎么办？
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得debian很灵活，灵活与否只是看你想不想折腾
<cfy> happyaron: 可是,gentoo是标榜所有的软件都是自定的呀.
<happyaron> cfy: 我自己喜欢什么就编译什么
<happyaron> cfy: 没兴趣整的就用发行版的二进制
<jyfl987> happyaron: 哼哼 自己编译的时候要一整套都连带编译 差不多是重新编译个系统了
<cfy> happyaron: 悦姐不理我...突然发现我的英语老师也在线...
<tusooa> tusooa: test
<happyaron> jyfl987: 没有
<jyfl987> happyaron: 那是你米碰到嘛
<happyaron> jyfl987: 通常说明你不理解debian的micro packaging
<touparx> RavenChan< 好像是portage自动会察看有没prelink，有的话，编译的时候，就顺带更新了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 很多时候不需要重新编译很多
<RavenChan> touparx, 高级= =
<ofan> http://lbolla.wordpress.com/2010/12/05/sbcl-quicker-than-c/
<touparx> RavenChan< 而且，默认的是几天执行一次prelink -amR
<RavenChan> Warning: On systems with glibc 2.13, prelink has been reported to prevent all dynamic executables from starting, rendering the system unbootable. Use prelink on glibc 2.13 with caution.
<RavenChan> Orz
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我是部了解 但是我平时就真需要对软件特定版本号要求 这个debian不是很爽
<happyaron> jyfl987: 这个最好的办法就是钉死到你用的版本上。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 但是又想其他软件尝试最新的呢 总之很不爽的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 这最好是自己设计个发行版
<happyaron> csslayer: 要不要做个fcitx-skins?
<jyfl987> happyaron: 非常折腾
<happyaron> 我重启下。
<touparx> jyfl987< gentoo可以完全满足你的需求
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> 笨兔不是可以锁定版本的么？
<yilian> 笔记本用的时间久了，系统会越来越慢，怎么处理？
<tusooa> yilian: linux不会这样的
<cfy> yilian: 越来越慢?跑个top,iotop啥的检查下哪里除了问题.
<jyfl987> touparx: 不清楚
<hymnusalae> tusooa, Linux會這樣。
<jyfl987> yilian: 买个新的
<yilian> 买不起，我倒是想买，我爸妈不买，说买贵的不安全
<tusooa> hymnusalae: 那是死循环的时间久了。。。
<tusooa> 比如perl的死循环。
<cfy> 我倒是开久了上不了网...
<cfy> touparx: ....
<tusooa> 会死机的。
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<touparx> cfy< 哈哈，gentoo用起来太爽了，又忍不住推荐了一把
<yilian> 我上学期间只能用CQ40-520TX ，现在用XP，打开我的电脑都会假死
<cfy> touparx: RavenChan: 鄙视我的人用的是ubuntu
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<hymnusalae> 太操蛋了，Youtube帳號居然在注冊的時候大小寫會有作用。他妹的，A大寫了真不爽。
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道我被鄙视了?那那算了...
<jyfl987> yilian: 那就买便宜的
<happyaron> csslayer: 考虑做fcitx-skins不？
<tusooa> http://tinyurl.com/68nzt8c 看标题吓了一跳
<ofan> yilian: windows的不发表意见了...
<RavenChan> cfy, 嘛，你是因为英语被鄙视的吧？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<cfy> happyaron: 阿蓉...
<jyfl987> touparx: gentoo能否找个第三方机器做编译用
<cfy> happyaron: 人家用ubuntu...
<yilian> 便宜的只有上网本了，我还要用Adobe的软件啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 可以啊.
<happyaron> cfy: 哈哈
<cfy> happyaron: 还跟我说 feel free to use debian
<ofan> 这里不讨论win的..
<cfy> happyaron: 还跟我说 feel free to use debian instead
<happyaron> cfy: 确实debian很合适
<jyfl987> cfy: 可以那就可以怂恿上网本的人来用gentoo了
<cfy> happyaron: 这是推荐我用debian的意思么?
<yilian> linux不也会系统运行久了也慢吗？
<ofan> 没觉得
<jyfl987> 应该搞云编译 客户端机用gentoo这样的 额
<happyaron> cfy: 可能吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 是啊.你看有些都是gentoo啊.那些性能不好的.
<ofan> 最近电脑都一直开着
<happyaron> yilian: 你不断装东西的话可能变慢
<tusooa> 践兔编译的时候，会经常自动关机，编译之后，emerge经常段错误。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 可能吧?那句话不是这个意思么?
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<happyaron> yilian: 如果系统保持那些软件，你一直用也没事
<cfy> happyaron: 厄,我英语老师也不理我...
<ofan>  21:09:10 up 3 days,
 * tusooa 发现系统过热的时候，下载文件会出现md5不符合的问题
<cfy> tusooa: 是不是内存坏了?检查下
<ofan> 检测一次内存要老半年..
<cfy> ?
<touparx> jyfl987< 可以啊，有个diskcc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml
<cfy> 20min.....
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo Distcc Documentation
<ofan> 我的要好久
<cfy> 我用的memtestplus
<yilian> 这些软件安装容易，卸载就卸载不干净。linux下软件卸载干净吗？
<jyfl987> 那是distcc不是专门给这个用的哈
<touparx> tusooa< 自动关机？怎么可能，
<ofan> yilian: 干净
<happyaron> cfy: 你悲剧
<tusooa> cfy, touparx: 原因是电脑过热。
<tusooa> ofan: 老半年。。。
<ofan> yilian: 把/home清空,把/usr都恢复,就根新装系统一样
<vicwjb> 有没有人 玩 ut 啊
<cfy> ofan: 文件系统的碎片你没算啊..
<yilian> “/etc” 呢？
<jyfl987> vicwjb: 你玩那个？
<ofan> yilian: 其实直接递归删包就可以
<vicwjb> jyfl987: 呃。。。。你有啥好建议？
<yilian> linux下类似注册表的东西有吗？
<ofan> cfy: tar打包,格式化,再考回来就行
<ofan> yilian: 有,但是只是某些软件用
<jyfl987> vicwjb: 无 我一直想搞个汉化的 额
<ofan> yilian: 比如gnome的gconf
<cfy> ofan: squashfs打包,挂载再拷贝回来不错.
<ofan> cfy: 不玩非主流fs..
<cfy> ofan: @_@
<cfy> ofan: 主流的.....二线主流
<ofan> cfy: 好吧.. 二线的
<vicwjb> jyfl987: 主要是过年回家发现没有linux没玩的 于是只要去cf了。。可是回来后又发现没win，于是只好ut了
<jyfl987> ofan: squashfs以前是非主流 现在可不非主流了 90后也有长大的时候嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: 有一些到60岁都是非主流 ahahaha..
<happyaron> c
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得btrfs数据一致性很强大的
<jyfl987> ofan: lol 我在邮件列表又抓住你了
<cfy> ofan: 那也是主流的XD
<tusooa> 啥叫ut?
<yilian> 我的电脑安装ubuntu没有vista快，会不会是因为是针对i386级别的CPU构建的系统的缘故？
<happyaron> cfy: 我看了它的实现方法，几乎没有数据不一致的情况。
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.虽然没有fsck.不过很稳.
<cfy> happyaron: 厄,数学上证明么...
<jyfl987> tusooa: urban terror 一款fps游戏
<happyaron> cfy: 你考虑下加入写工具？
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs非常需要改进工具
<ofan> happyaron: btrfs现在不会出现只能用到75%了吧?
<cfy> happyaron: 我不会的....
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs命令也还很脆弱，比如不能设置ro的snapshot
<happyaron> ofan: 不会了
<jyfl987> 有个aufs也不错吧
<ofan> happyaron: 能到100%么?
<happyaron> ofan: 但是到95%以上的时候偶尔还会有些问题
<happyaron> ofan: 需要rebalance才能用100%，这个还有待改进
<ofan> happyaron: 哦.. 那还不能全搞成btrfs的,有个盘已经100%了
<ofan> 现在想把ntfs消灭了
<happyaron> ofan: 如果有文本文件，可以开压缩
<cfy> ofan: 100%就换成squashfs
<ofan> cfy: squashfs有什么特点?
<cfy> ofan: 开了压缩.省出一堆空间
<happyaron> ofan: lzma压缩啊。
<cfy> ofan: 压缩的只读系统...
<cfy> happyaron: lzma压缩你能挂载?
<ofan> 压缩还是挺占cpu的
<happyaron> cfy: squashfs不是lzma么？
<cfy> ofan: 还行没觉得
<happyaron> ofan: lzma解压速度比bz2快很多
<cfy> happyaron: gzip吧,我lzma的貌似挂载不了啥的.估计要打patch?
<happyaron> cfy: aufs？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 话说squashfs不是支持xz了么
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯?
<ofan> happyaron: squashfs?
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不了解
<happyaron> cfy: aufs好像可以挂载lzma的
<happyaron> ofan: 嗯？
<happyaron> btrfs就是deflate/lzo压缩
<cfy> RavenChan: aufs?不懂...
<ofan> happyaron: lzma是squashfs用的压缩?
<jyfl987> puppy有用到 aufs
<happyaron> ofan: 至少ubuntu的iso是
<MaskRay> cfy: 上次那个 Collatz Problem 的网址是什么？就是 3n+1 问题
<RavenChan> happyaron, aufs不支持压缩啊= =？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 那我搞错了
<ofan> happyaron: squashfs可以打包到一个文件里吧?
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.ericr.nl/wondrous/
<happyaron> cfy: squashfs可以打包到一个文件里吧?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么感兴趣了?
<happyaron> ofan: 本来就是个文件吧
<cfy> happyaron: 本来就是一个文件啊
<ofan> happyaron: 额?
<cfy> MaskRay: 是这个么?
<happyaron> ofan: 就是个个镜像。
 * RavenChan 嘛，果然用着btrfs还是不放心啊，换成xfs好了= =
<cfy> RavenChan: btrfs好啊.
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不是btrfs的问题
<happyaron> RavenChan: 是btrfsck软件的bug
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 想不開？用xfs？
<MaskRay> cfy: 在做 projecteuler 上一道题，需要估算是不是会超 ghc 的 Int
<happyaron> RavenChan: 误报
<ofan> 查查去
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 为啥这是想不开= =
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我没说这个= =
<cfy> MaskRay: 这和3x+1啥关系?
<MaskRay> cfy: 还说 btrfs 好，你磁盘不是刚出问题。。
<jyfl987> 还是同步到google storage吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 喵哈哈哈哈，我知道你在做什么
<cfy> RavenChan: xfs的好处是删除慢,这样你删错的时候.来得及俺C-c....
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 他想忽悠别人下水
<ofan> jyfl987: google storage会一直免费?
<RavenChan> cfy, 喂！
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有.刚才是btrfsck误报
<MaskRay> jyfl987: ?
<ofan> jyfl987: for developers的
<jyfl987> ofan: google的政策应该不会收回免费 只有增量收费
<RavenChan> cfy, 我的home就是xfs= =xfs似乎处理文件的metadata有点问题，比较慢
<ofan> jyfl987: 100G,300G不会缩水?
<happyaron> RavenChan: xfs适合大文件
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你把他當好處嗎？我用Gentoo的時候可從來不敢用xfs，那Portage折騰一下叫一個慢。
<RavenChan> cfy, 我现在打算在开一个xfs，把squashfs的文件放在那里 (cc happyaron )
<MaskRay> portage 用 reiserfs。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 肯定不会 看GAE就知道
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 那是= =所以pacman的东西不敢放在xfs= =
<cfy> hymnusalae: 厄,我开个玩笑的.....
<cfy> RavenChan: 听说ext2最快了.
<ofan> jyfl987: 很好啊.. 够用了
<happyaron> reiserfs性能比ext4还低啊
<RavenChan> cfy, ext2没日志啊，怕挂
<happyaron> ext2，那老家伙我都没咋用过
<cfy> MaskRay: 你在做哪道题?
<alvin_rxg> pidgin 如何设置 接收到信息后 urgent?
<cfy> RavenChan: 不怕,google以前不是一直ext2?
<cfy> 我boot就是ext2
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<jyfl987> reiserfs那人在监狱里还继续更新代码么
<RavenChan> cfy, MaskRay 嗯，传说reiserfs对小文件比较好= =
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 有别人接手了吧
<RavenChan> cfy, MaskRay 但是reiserfs断电容易挂啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 在做哪道题?
<cfy> RavenChan: btrfs不会挂....
<jyfl987> 无聊 看电影去 你们继续
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 傳的那個說就是Daniel Robbins那篇文章吧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个网站我喜欢没有内存和时间限制,我可以慢慢跑...
<cfy> MaskRay: 快说哪道题....
<MaskRay> cfy: 14
<cfy> happyaron: ee啥时候出现的...
<roylez_> happyaron: 睡觉去了，明天火车
<happyaron> roylez_: gnite
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> roylez: 主席.
<cfy> 厄.....
<cfy> 我想问句子....
<edison0354> cfy: 刚点开IRC的窗口就看到了悲剧的你……
<edison0354> cfy: 阿荣媳妇现在又在线了……
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<hymnusalae> cfy, ProjectEuler 要求 1分鐘
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我是自己估计的
<cfy> hymnusalae: ?啥意思?
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 了解过reiserfs的设计思路
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不是填答案就好了?哪来的计时?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 首頁上寫了，Euler要求1分鐘出結果。
<RavenChan> cfy, FAQ里面有写
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哦。那叫傳說嗎？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, = =
<RavenChan> It is common knowledge that old school hackers all have large beards. Alan Cox, RMS and maddog are brilliant examples. The reason for this is that growing a beard is the most interesting use of one's time when the computer is waiting for fsck to finish messing around after a system crash
<RavenChan> 好吐槽= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 14题答案是什么？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, >_>
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 喵，自己算
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 猫儿乖。我只是 wa 了而已
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 感覺 Haskell 有 Laziness 這個應該會比較好算的說。
<ofan> 除了inkscape 还有什么其他比较好的svg编辑工具?
<cfy> RavenChan: about?
<cfy> RavenChan: 哪有faq?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 改代码去= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 之类的东西= =
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 性能不行，感觉 Data.Array.IO 还是不如 Python
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦,那是about.我仔细看看那..
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我也觉得
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你用 Array 了？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我看看J要怎么写= =
<lemon> gnome怎么实现把窗口移到边缘，然后就分半了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, J就没那么方便了= =
<lemon> gnome怎么实现把窗口移到边缘，然后就分半了   有人知道吗
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: array 避免不了的吧
<alvin_rxg> test
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 可以的吧
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍭ 
<lemon> gnome怎么实现把窗口移到边缘，然后就分半了   有人知道吗？？？？
<alvin_rxg> test
<NoIE> lemon: 看了网上的视频了吧？
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍭ 
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我觉得只要写个函数就够了，haskell会记录计算过的结果的
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: thx
<lemon> NoIE, 没有，只是用kde习惯了
<lemon> NoIE, 想想gnome下能不能实现
<NoIE> lemon: 试试 gnome shell
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不行的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 为啥？
<lemon> NoIE, gnome shell？
<NoIE> lemon: 我在 gnome shell 的视频介绍里看到过这个功能。
<lemon> NoIE, 哦，现在都不敢尝试新的东西了
<alvin_rxg> test again..
<alvin_rxg> test
<onshoestring> 现在出3.0? gnome
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍭ 
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 没智能到会存中间结果。。
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell不是gmp么?怎么会不够大?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 如果要開 gmp 用 Integer 類型就是了？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我有个 Integer -> IO Int 的函数 f，如何把 [1..n] map 成 (a, i)，其中 a 是函数 f 去掉 IO 后的值
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我只知道 fmap map 的方法
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不帶去掉 IO 這樣操作的吧……如果你真要這樣，試試 GHC.IOBase.unsafePerformIO
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我不知道我說的可是你的意思。
<hymnusalae> GHC.IOBase.unsafePerformIO :: IO a -> a
<NoIE> 在compiz中启用展览的快捷键是Super+E。我使用的是德沃夏克键盘布局，
<NoIE> 当我按下Super+E时没有反应，但是按下Super+.时却又反应。
<NoIE> Compiz的快捷键设置可以绕过键盘布局吗？
<snowdream> 新年快乐
<happyaron> csslayer: 打算出fcitx-skins吗
<DaBao> 明天还要上班呢，睡觉了各位，88
 * Stifler 被BOT的劲气所伤，-30hp
<cfy> RavenChan: *./>:i.20
<cfy> RavenChan: 啥意思?
<myke2> cfy: 我记得算法导论上介绍的是rb树?
<cfy> myke2: 啥?
<RavenChan> cfy, 你在问什么= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 这个代码你能看懂么?
<RavenChan> cfy, *./ >: i.20是吧
<RavenChan> cfy, 大概，*.大概是平方吧= =如果没记错
<cfy> RavenChan: 是的.
<RavenChan> cfy, >:是啥来着= =
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<RavenChan> cfy, i.20是1~20
<RavenChan> cfy, 是20!
<RavenChan> cfy, 大概
<RavenChan> cfy, 也不是= =
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@
<RavenChan> cfy, *.做双目的时候我还没学到= =我去查查
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<cfy> RavenChan: 我在用perl写...
<myke2> cfy: malloc是函数?
<cfy> myke2: 不懂你在说啥?malloc是分配内存的函数
<RavenChan> cfy, 是1~20的最小公倍数
<myke2> cfy: C我不太清楚的
<cfy> myke2: 哦?我的意思是你哪里看来的malloc?
<myke2> cfy: 平衡树的代码
<cfy> myke2: 哦...
<myke2> cfy: 编译器在malloc那里给了一个Warning
<cfy> myke2: 哦?啥warning?
<myke2> .c:134:2: 警告：隐式声明函数‘malloc’
<cfy> myke2: 你有没有include <stdlib.h>?
<myke2> cfy: .c:134:17: 警告：隐式声明与内建函数‘malloc’不兼容
<myke2> cfy: 哦，是92年的代码，和C99不符合
<cfy> myke2: 哦?这样子.
<debianer> 都在不？
<hymnusalae> debianer, ？
<debianer> A股春节休市到哪天？
<lemon> 为什么我不能升级
<lemon> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<lemon> E:错误，pkgProblemResolver::Resolve 发生故障，这可能是有软件包被要求保持现状的缘故。
<lemon> This can be caused by:
<lemon>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<lemon>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<lemon>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<^k^> lemon:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Stifler> ...
<lemon> http://code.bulix.org/75vlml-79360
<happyaron> lemon: 把加的ppa都删掉，多加的源也删掉
<happyaron> lemon: 注释掉就行
<happyaron> lemon: 然后apt-get update
<ywgx> hello
<^k^> ywgx, 好  ㍯ 
<cfy> 虽然只有23:00
<cfy> 为啥我感觉像是第二天了?
<lemon> gnome3 和gnome shell有啥子区别
<cfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J_(programming_language)
<cfy> nb..........
<Huahua> 包爷跑了
<Huahua> ee 阿姨似乎不在了？
<alzn> 有无线键鼠在10.10中不能用的吗
 * tusooa 发现mew有问题。按i之后，鼠标键盘都没有响应了，倒是Super+x关闭的时候，跳出来一个提示，说有正在运行的进程，y/n,这时候倒是可以接收输入的y/n ...
<iPeipei> Huahua: 花花姐好啊
<debianer> python要怎么学阿，谁能带一带
<iPeipei> Huahua: 最近都没看到他们，你也没来啊
<ofan> nnd acpi升级了,改不了屏幕亮度了
<ofan> /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
 * iPeipei 洗洗睡了，明天要上班了。
<ofan> 谁知道变哪里了..
<lemon> happyaron  还是不能升级
<happyaron> lemon: 帖一下你的sources.list，帖到一个pastebin
<Huahua> 姵姵阿姨好啊
<happyaron> Huahua: 拜见花花婶婶
<Huahua> …
<lemon> happyaron 我把那些自己加的源都删除了
<Huahua> 拜见老徐家领导
<happyaron> lemon: 还是帖一下给我看看。
<lemon> happyaron源在哪里
<Huahua> debianer: 学 python 找万能的 xijiao
<Huahua> （至少以前是万能的，可 X 可 y
<happyaron> Huahua: /etc/apt/sources.list
<happyaron> lemon: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Huahua> ofan: 升级新内核后亮度不能调节了
<Huahua> ofan: 降级后可以
<alzn> .
<debianer> xijiao: 你好
<lemon> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main universe restricted
<lemon> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security universe main restricted
<lemon> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-updates universe main restricted
<lemon> 看来我错了
<Huahua> debianer: xijiao 叫 汐角
<debianer> xijiao: 能否加你的gtalk什么的？我在做一个股票分析软件，希望得到你的指点
<debianer> Huahua: 不是洗脚吗
<Huahua> debianer: 股票软件？
<Huahua> debianer: 祝发大财
<debianer> Huahua: 开源的，不要钱
<happyaron> debianer: 这三行没啥问题
<ofan> Huahua: 无语,只能降级?
<lemon> happyaron http://code.bulix.org/gtf2nb-79361
<Huahua> ofan: 直接把 /boot 下的新内核改名，然后 sudo update-grub 重启
<ofan> Huahua: ...
<debianer> happyaron: 哪三行？
<happyaron> debianer: 呃，又发错人
<lemon> happyaron  说我的没有问题吗？？
<happyaron> lemon: 嗯，然后再运行一下 ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d，把输出再帖一下
<debianer> happyaron: fcitx4放到debian 6.0源里了吗？
<Huahua> happyaron: 不如干脆 tar cv etc/apt/sources.list* | base64 | pastebinit
<myke2> 请问现在wayland怎么样了
<lemon>  <happyaron http://code.bulix.org/oft4li-79362
<myke2> Huahua: pastebin? 好像很慢
<lemon> 这个tab键不能用
<Huahua> happyaron: 或者让她开 远程桌面协助
<myke2> ssh -X ?
<happyaron> debianer: 没有，过几天我弄squeeze-backports
<happyaron> Huahua: ...
<happyaron> lemon: 你把/etc/apt/sources.list.d里面的文件复制出去，然后把这个目录清空
<happyaron> lemon: 再apt-get update
<Huahua> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564506/
<happyaron> Huahua: 神马东西
<debianer> happyaron: 好
<Huahua> happyaron: 就是 tar cv /etc/apt/sources.list* | base64 | pastebinit
<happyaron> debianer: 不可能搞到squeeze里了，只能进backports
<Huahua> happyaron: 你再逆操作，就能看到文件目录了
<Huahua> debianer: 给 happyaron 点动力吧
<happyaron> Huahua: 我知道base64咋整。。。我说你帖了啥，不愿意整。。
<debianer> Huahua: 我一直都支持他的，很有潜力的一格人
<debianer> happyaron: 我想给你点力
<Huahua> debianer: 恩，一格
<lemon> <happyaron   sources.架浮桥
<Huahua> debianer: 给点美刀要不
<lemon> sources.list.d这里面的东西是什么用的
<richard_ma> lemon: 你自己后来添加的软件源地址列表都在这里
<debianer> Huahua: 你用五笔阿
<happyaron> debianer: 谢谢，这句话就很给力了。
<lemon> happyaron 我呃，还是一样的结果  这升级怎么就这么复杂，从来都没有遇见过这样的问题
<happyaron> lemon: 呃，你在升级啥呢？
<happyaron> ...
<debianer> 其实，我，很想，为开源，给点力，但，又，不知道，怎么，给
<kiteyjang> 有人用过meego么？
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗
<Huahua> debianer: 简单啊，给 happyaron的支付宝打点 $
<myke2> cfy: 位移mount无非是offset
<happyaron> debianer: 你写写自己折腾的经历，写到blog上，就为开源给力了。
<Huahua> myke2: cfy 对
<ofan> kiteyjang: 曾经尝试在虚拟机里装过
<happyaron> ofan: 大写风扇还没睡哦。
<lemon> happyaron 10.04到10.10
<Huahua> myke2: cfy sudo mount -o offset=442368,loop,uhelper=udisks -t hfsplus XXX.iso mnt
<ofan> happyaron: 米哦..
<happyaron> lemon: 把所有lucid都替换成maverick，用aptitude升级
<kiteyjang> ofan: 折腾了一天 装上y450 但是启动不了 搞不懂
<debianer> happyaron: 好的，其实我发起过一个开源项目，http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<happyaron> 但是偶不会写这个。。。
<richard_ma> happyaron: 这样可行么？如果是自己加的软件源就有点风险吧
<ofan> kiteyjang: y450是啥
<debianer> 我的开源项目，希望哪位能帮忙参与改进一下，http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<richard_ma> happyaron: 直接替换
<happyaron> richard_ma: 自己加的软件源刚才他都禁掉了。
<richard_ma> happyaron: 原来这样
<kiteyjang> ofan: 额 联想的一款机子...
<ofan> kiteyjang: 奥..
<ofan> kiteyjang: 这个说支持meego了?
<happyaron> richard_ma: aptitude升级比update-manager -d的方法更安全
<kiteyjang> ofan: 在meego支持列表里面
<myke2> happyaron: 是用aptitude升级的？
<happyaron> myke2: 一直在用。
<richard_ma> happyaron: aptitude和update-manager不是使用同一个升级脚本啊？
<happyaron> richard_ma: 解决依赖关系的算法不一样
<myke2> happyaron: nnd上次谁和我说官方手册推荐用apt-get从lenny到squeeze
<ofan> kiteyjang: 这样.. 我试图在虚拟机里装过,不过有些问题
<happyaron> update manager用的是gdebi的算法，aptitude有aptitude的算法
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道
<richard_ma> happyaron: 那为什么需要两套呢？
<richard_ma> 还都是官方默认安装的
<lemon> 现在问题更复杂了 W: GPG签名验证错误： http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<kiteyjang> ofan: 我这个机子有点悲剧 cpu t6600 不支持虚拟化
<happyaron> myke2: apt-get也能升级，但是自己感觉不那么靠谱
<myke2> happyaron: 我知道apt-get可以，但是上次他和我说“官方”是aptitude
<happyaron> richard_ma: gdebi算法速度快很多，aptitude解决倚赖关系的能力则更强壮
<myke2> happyaron: 他和我说官方是apt-get
<myke2> happyaron: 我就觉得……
<ofan> kiteyjang: 我的也是  不支持,用qemu可以装,不过貌似速度不行
<cfy> myke2: 哦...
<happyaron> myke2: 哦，lenny2squeeze的文档似乎是apt-get，但是我还是推荐aptitude
<cfy> myke2: 花花你拜了没?
<cfy> 洗澡去....
<myke2> cfy: 我从不拜
 * tusooa Use-Aptitude
<kiteyjang> ofan:我qemu跑过一次 chromium os 鼠标都拖不动
<happyaron> ofan: 要用kvm啦
<cfy> myke2: ...
<ofan> kiteyjang: 可能就跟这有关..
<happyaron> Huahua: 讲述一下雪豹经历吧。。。
<cfy> myke2: 拜拜好啊,你在读书么?
<cfy> Huahua: 拜花花
<ofan> happyaron: kvm明显快么?
<happyaron> ofan: 明显。
<ofan> kvm需要cpu支持虚拟化.. 悲催
<myke2> cfy: 我最讨厌人际
<richard_ma> happyaron: 理论上kvm应该快，更底层的解决方案
<cfy> myke2: 你还在读书么?
<myke2> cfy: 准备sleep
<richard_ma> ofan: 对，中端的intel芯片
<myke2> cfy: 是MaskRay给我的代码，不是书
<cfy> myke2: ...
<happyaron> richard_ma: 我一直都kvm。。。amd64的cpu就这点好
<myke2> cfy: 那个代码是高级
<cfy> myke2: 你还是学生么?
<myke2> cfy: 比MaskRay小
<cfy> myke2: ...
<richard_ma> happyaron: 对，低端就支持，省下不少银子
<cfy> 一个比一个小....
<cfy> myke2: 小弟弟还是小妹妹?
<richard_ma> cfy: 你多大？
<lemon> 汗，升级不了了   睡觉去
<Huahua> le
<cfy> richard_ma: 你先说你多大....
<Huahua> lemon: 碎吧
<richard_ma> cfy: 26
<cfy> richard_ma: 1990....
<myke2> cfy: 问题多?
<ofan> happyaron: 新内核是不是改不了屏幕亮度,还是acpi的问题?
<cfy> myke2: ?
<cfy> myke2: 小弟弟还是小妹妹?
<Huahua> ofan: 新内核
<richard_ma> cfy: 看来我最老
<cfy> richard_ma: ee肯定比你老...
<kiteyjang> 灰主流...
<RavenChan> ofan, 是的，我也这样
<Huahua> kiteyjang 是 93？
<ofan> Huahua: 为啥内核要关这个功能...
<happyaron> ofan: 我从未用过能软件调节亮度的屏幕
<kiteyjang> 89..
<Huahua> cfy 是 1990
<Huahua> ofan: bug 吧
<happyaron> cfy: 大哥好
<Huahua> happyaron: 说的是本子
<myke2> cfy: 你话多，问题多。
<cfy> myke2: ...
<myke2> cfy: 也许，听，更重要
<cfy> happyaron: 哈哈.
<happyaron> Huahua: 我还没本子，买了也是小弟
<cfy> myke2: 我听着呢.你男的女的?
<Huahua> happyaron: 新年新本子
<ofan> happyaron: 这...
<Huahua> happyaron: mba 13 挺好
<myke2> happyaron: 是aptitude safe-upgrade还是dist-upgrade
<happyaron> Huahua: 在考虑thinkpad t500
<richard_ma> cfy: 弄这个的女的概率比遭雷劈大不了多少
<happyaron> myke2: full-upgrade
<myke2> cfy: 知之对你有何好处？
<RavenChan> ofan, 嘛你是从哪个版本出的问题？
<happyaron> myke2: 我一般都先升级底层软件，然后clean up，再继续升级。
<Huahua> cfy: 况且你会相信 myke2 么
<ghosTM55> Huahua: yo~
<myke2> happyaron: 我现在没Debian还是去查找wiki
 * cfy 洗澡去....
<Huahua> ghosTM55: 鬼鬼
<ghosTM55> Huahua: 花花
<ofan> RavenChan: 我都不知道的,, 一直没注意,应该是2.6.35开始或者37
<Huahua> richard_ma: 让陈悦姑娘劈死你了
<Huahua> ofan: RavenChan 2.6.37 好的
<Huahua> ofan: RavenChan 2.6.38 就不能调了
<ghosTM55> Huahua: 最近在忙啥
<Huahua> ghosTM55: 饭局
<ofan> Huahua: 我现在是2.6.37 也不行
<Huahua> ofan: 继续降级
<happyaron> ofan: 上2.6.38-rc4
<ofan> 不太想降
<Huahua> happyaron: 2.6.38-1 都不行
<myke2> happyaron: Upgrading from one stable release to the next (e.g. Lenny to Squeeze) is done by following the release notes for your architecture. For most people with 32 bit systems that means the Release Notes for Intel x86. For most with 64 bit systems that means the Release Notes for AMD64.
<Huahua> ofan: 那么，试试 debian 的 freebsd 内核
<myke2> Using full-upgrade in the regular course of events no longer the recommended practice (unless you are running sid, in which case you should not need to be reading this.)
<ofan> 降了 显卡驱动不也得重新搞一遍
<Huahua> ofan: 嘛显卡
<myke2> Huahua: ofan 不要尝试kfreebsd
<Huahua> ofan: 自带驱动没问题啊
<ofan> Huahua: 官方闭源的
<myke2> happyaron: 看来官方不怎么推荐full-upgrade
<Huahua> ofan: 装 dkms
<ofan> Huahua: 干嘛的
<Huahua> myke2: 为何不要 kfreebsd
<myke2> Huahua: 无线网络都不支持
<happyaron> myke2: 我一般是自己选定要升级的base system，手工升级之后确保死不掉了，然后full-upgrade
<Huahua> myke2: 唔
<Huahua> myke2: freebsd 那么破啊
<Huahua> ofan: dkms 会自动编译驱动
<myke2> Huahua: http://wiki.debian.org/Debian_GNU/kFreeBSD_FAQua
<happyaron> Huahua: freebsd拒绝NDA，所以驱动比linux少
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> happyaron: A. A debian specific bug makes wireless unusable. You can workaround this by using native freebsd userland tools from a chroot to setup wlan.
<ofan> Huahua: 奥.. 不知道好不好用,现在我的是在modprobe里hook的
<tusooa> http://iperl.co.cc => Keep it simple,stupid    ...
<myke2> Huahua: A. A debian specific bug makes wireless unusable. You can workaround this by using native freebsd userland tools from a chroot to setup wlan.
<Huahua> myke2: 那就必须 chroot 了？
<myke2> Huahua: 缘何我关心此？ ANS: 我昨天为此折腾了一个下午。
<happyaron> myke2: 那就不知道了
<Huahua> myke2: 唔
<happyaron> myke2: 自己看文档吧
<Huahua> myke2: 真破
<myke2> happyaron: 觉得Debian的文档维护的人不多
<happyaron> myke2: 比ubuntu多十倍
<happyaron> 官方文档
<myke2> happyaron: 数目多没用，问题维护者？
<myke2> happyaron: kfreebsd的文档
<happyaron> myke2: 我指活跃维护者
<myke2> happyaron: 几乎是cp Linux的文档
<happyaron> myke2: kfreebsd是technical overview
<RavenChan> Huahua, ofan 一样，那么就是kernel bug了
<myke2> happyaron: 我认为那种文档宁可没有
<happyaron> myke2: 没有正式发布。按照debian的哲学，你不想自己折腾，就只好用stable
<happyaron> myke2: kfreebsd不是stable，文档也只能算是 work in progress
<Huahua> stable 哪里是人用的……
<myke2> happyaron: 他竟然叫人在Linux里面chroot到BSD的rootfs然后装kfreebsd的内核
<myke2> Huahua: stable是squeeze
<happyaron> ，
<happyaron> myke2: 这似乎问题不大。。。
<happyaron> myke2: 类似debootstrap安装linux
<myke2> happyaron: 你说kfreebsd不是stable?
<myke2> happyaron: www.debian.org/releases/stable/kfreebsd-i386/release-notes.zh_CN.pdf
<happyaron> myke2: 不是
<happyaron> myke2: 那也不是
<happyaron> myke2: kfreebsd是technical overview
<myke2> happyaron: 如何判断什么是stable?
<myke2> happyaron: Debian里面
<happyaron> myke2: 看release announcement
<ofan> uname 里没有?
<happyaron> myke2: kfreebsd是technical overviw
<happyaron> overview
<happyaron> ofan: 对kfreebsd来说没有
<happyaron> 它特殊。
<myke2> happyaron: 网址
<ofan> 你们好激进 神吗新玩意都玩
<myke2> happyaron: 哦
<myke2> happyaron: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Debian “squeeze” Release Information
<myke2> happyaron: 是这个么?
<myke2> happyaron: 那个kfreebsd是空的
<happyaron> myke2: http://www.debian.org/News/2011/20110205a
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- News -- Debian 6.0 "Squeeze" released
<onshoestring> 大便出新版了
<myke2> happyaron: 好吧
<richard_ma> onshoestring: 对
<onshoestring> fedora出gnome 3的livecd了
<myke2> happyaron: 也就是说kfreebsd还要过2年？
<happyaron> myke2: technical overview的意思是很多东西都搞好了，但是距离标准的debian stable还差一些
 * ofan 可以改亮度了 奥耶~~~
<myke2> happyaron: 比testing更加进一步?
<richard_ma> onshoestring: gnome 3？是一直嚷嚷要出没出来的那个么？
<ofan> /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<happyaron> myke2: 可以这么理解
 * tusooa 发现这彻底没有了 http://iperl.co.cc/irc_log/daily/log.html
<ofan> acpi貌似对新内核支持不好
<tusooa> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/09/28/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<myke2> ofan: 为何?
<Huahua> gnome3 早死早超生…
<happyaron> myke2: 你可以跟进新的testing/sid，前提是你有精力和技术去折腾
<happyaron> Huahua: ...
<Huahua> 不如顶 Unity
<ofan> myke2: 不知道,可能没跟进
<onshoestring> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fedora-gnome-3-test-day.html
<happyaron> Huahua: 我gnome 2.30了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Fedora GNOME 3 Test Day — LinuxTOY
<Huahua> happyaron: 2.30 也是 gnome2
<happyaron> Huahua: 短时间内不打算换
<tusooa> ...
<happyaron> Huahua: 2.30会是一个very long term support
<happyaron> Huahua: 所有主流发行版的stable版都在用它
<myke2> happyaron: 觉得Debian的文档组织的不错
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯，呵呵
<Huahua> happyaron: gnome2 可以用啊
<Huahua> happyaron: 是说 gnome3 死
<myke2> ofan: 你说acpi?
<myke2> ofan: 我觉得archlinux的文档比较松散
<happyaron> Huahua: gnome3死不了，就是gnome2.34
<happyaron> lol
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 在看就成 Gnome 2.40 呢？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 呵呵，其实这个升级就跟linux 2.6死活不升级到2.8一样
<myke2> happyaron: 2.8?
<happyaron> 改变是持续存在的，积累一些了，这帮人觉得该提高版本号了，所以就提高了。
<ofan> myke2: arch哪来的文档
<myke2> ofan: 无非就是wiki
<Huahua> 现在还有别的程序用 gtk3 么
 * ofan 使用/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness 文件可以改亮度..
<happyaron> Huahua: gtk3和gtk2的区别不大的
<ofan> myke2: 恩
<ofan> 据说gnome3需要8G+内存?
<myke2> ofan: wiki的组织的不好, 像我这种菜鸟没有成长的机会
<happyaron> Huahua: 相当于gtk2做个大清理
<happyaron> ofan: 扯。。。
<myke2> ofan: 8G+???
<ofan> myke2: 那个全靠贡献的
<ofan> happyaron: 听别人扯的..
<ofan> 求真相.
<happyaron> archlinux wiki很赞的
<happyaron> gentoo的文档
<happyaron> 这两个让我获益匪浅
<Huahua> 给将来的 happyaron http://fc.5sing.com/3218851.html
<Huahua> ofan: myke2 总之  gnome shell 爆慢就是了
<happyaron> Huahua: 呃，不喜欢听这种站点上的曲子，网页就烦
<myke2> happyaron: Gentoo的文档不错, archlinux的文档......
<happyaron> Huahua: 侯总也不用unity 3d了
<happyaron> Huahua: 改unity 2d
<ofan> Huahua: 看来 没什么好期待的
<myke2> Huahua: 尽管我不用gnome
<happyaron> myke2: archlinux wiki很好的
<ofan> 还是tiling wm滴干活..
<myke2> ofan: 什么tiling?
<happyaron> ubuntuforums也有一些给力的帖子
<ofan> myke2: awesome,xmonad
<myke2> ofan: xmonad是？
<ofan> myke2: 也是平铺的wm啊
<onshoestring> 猴总？是FC那个还是台湾那个？
<ofan> happyaron: ubuntuforum有些贴很管用
<myke2> ofan: awesome没有默认key可以遍历systray?
<happyaron> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> happyaron: 汉语来说 就是ubuntu cn的论坛最管用..
<happyaron> ofan: 我觉得汉语论坛很少有营养
<ofan> myke2: 不清楚,没搞过这个,看看文档里应该有吧
<ofan> happyaron: 还好吧,不过能快速解决一些问题.. 总比搜不到强
<happyaron> ofan: ubuntuforums.org 有些神贴那是非常强大的。
<myke2> happyaron: 汉语论坛告诉我ubuntu的root的密码是随机的.
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，我没用到过。。。
<Huahua> happyaron: myke2 Unity-2D 也依赖 gnome2，
<happyaron> myke2: 呵呵
<happyaron> Huahua: 侯总抛弃unity 3d了
<ofan> happyaron: 这应该跟国内人水平有关吧,本来就用的人少,深入研究的就更少了
<myke2> Huahua: 话说我没装DE
<ofan> 国情啊.
<happyaron> Huahua: 而且典范公司的人，开发东西都是用来哄老板的
<ofan> myke2: 应该至少保留一个有DE的
<ofan> myke2: 系统
<happyaron> Huahua: 只能说Mark是DD，有技术背景，所以ubuntu才质量不错。
<myke2> ofan: 我没装
<myke2> ofan: 等到需要的时候
<ofan> myke2: 我移动硬盘上搞了个ubuntu
<happyaron> ofan: 嗯
<happyaron> ofan: 但是 Huahua 很少回帖啊
<ofan> myke2: 危急时刻还是很有用的..
<happyaron> ofan: 他这样的老鸟大牛不出手，菜鸟们也没法
<myke2> ofan: 不如搞个Ubuntu
<ofan> happyaron: 期待 Huahua 出手..
<happyaron> Huahua: ^
<onshoestring> huahua是那个？冷罡华？
<myke2> ofan: 什么危急时刻?
<ofan> myke2: 各种崩溃
<happyaron> onshoestring: 不是，但是丝毫不比hiweed差，也许更牛13一点
<myke2> ofan: 崩溃了拿arch liveUSB重装不行?
<ofan> myke2: 或者恢复数据啥的
<ofan> myke2: liveusb总归没有你已经搞好了的系统用起来爽
<myke2> ofan: 你是说什么类型数据恢复?
<ofan> myke2: 具体? 具体就没数了.. 比如要动根目录,内核挂了,主机硬盘挂了之类
<myke2> ofan: 我觉得这三个，在我现在arch里面装de都没用吧
<ofan> myke2: de方便点.. 图形化的东西,点点鼠标就完事了
<myke2> ofan: 你内核挂了还能de?
<ofan> myke2: 我说另外的系统
<myke2> ofan: 那你装2个Linux?
<ofan> myke2: 恩 还有个ub
<myke2> ofan: 说道这个我也应该部署另外一个Linux备用
<ofan> myke2: 在移动硬盘上
<myke2> ofan: Debian Stable吧
<ofan> myke2: 随便了..
<myke2> ofan: 明天见，我明天就构建
<ofan> 88
<Huahua> 晚安
<Huahua> happyaron: 老徐继续不碎
<Huahua> 唔，难得侯总挂 gt 了
<Huahua> 晚安
<cfy> happyaron: 老徐还不睡?
 * cfy sleep
<richard_ma> cfy: 老徐一般都到后半夜
 * Stifler Sleeping
<Stifler> quit 闪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 继续openbox
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 继续openbox
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 但是发现在gnome下的设置的无线网络无法编辑和删除了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 估计是policy的问题
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<^k^>  06:05
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-09
<cfy> 有没有人用awesome?
<cfy> 竟然用lua作为配置.....
<knownbad> alvin_rxg & gebjgd
<cfy> knownbad: 都不在.....
<knownbad> 知道
<cfy> knownbad: 我知道 maskray也用.
<cfy> knownbad: 不错.awesome就是我需要的.哈哈
<knownbad> 我只有12“的显示划不来
<cfy> knownbad: 我也是.不过我基本上就是全部屏幕的.所以awesome适合我
<knownbad> 用在24”上就不错
<cfy> knownbad: 我主要用最大化.不是平铺
<knownbad> 对我难了些，除非把所有的 menu 都删了。
<cfy> menu?
<cfy> 哦...
<cfy> 我从来不用menu.opera有用.
<knownbad> gui 上的。
<knownbad> menu bar。
<cfy> emacs的menu bar被我关掉了.
<cfy> 其它东西都没有menu bar...
<knownbad> 像 vimperator 在 firefox 上
<cfy> 其实其他的就是只有xterm....
<knownbad> 但有些去不掉
<cfy> opera么?
<cfy> 肯定要用menu.我没配置过鼠标右键啥的.
<cfy> 平铺和menu啥关系?
<knownbad> 就占了空间
<cfy> 不平铺的也占空间啊
<knownbad> 省空间的优点就没了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我用awesome，主席yeyong1
<MeaCulpa> 主席也用
<knownbad> 堆了全屏后，menu 就占了一大部分
<MeaCulpa> 我还偶尔用用awesome的manu，主席一点不用，我用的比较多的是demu
<MeaCulpa> s/manu/menu
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦.awesome也有menu?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 有，不过不咋的
<MeaCulpa> awesome的配置是lua,所以不能实时更新配置，所以menu没意思
<MeaCulpa> 就是说，我在awesome里面直接改了menu，awesome必须重新读取整个配置，而不menu配置，才能体现出变化
<MeaCulpa> 这个比盒子系列傻一些
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 重启的意思就是重新读取吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 盒子系列是啥?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 对
<MeaCulpa> 盒子是menu被调用的时候读取menu配置的
<MeaCulpa> awesome这样wm，不会再调用menu的时候再读取配置
<MeaCulpa> 也就是你改了menu，右键不会反应你改动的东西，除非你reload配置，重启awesome
<MeaCulpa> 不过，这是传统的视角，既然配置也是脚本语言，也就不是简单的调用关系了，偶思想比较僵化
<cfy> 嗯.既然是脚本.
<cfy> 我看看
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哪些是盒子系列?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 还是不明白啥是盒子.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: blackbox, openbox, fluxbox
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> menu其实没啥用，在菜单里找命令真的比打字快？未必
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你知道mod4+x或者awesome-client怎么用不?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: dunno
<cfy> MeaCulpa: o
<MeaCulpa> awesome 你什么版本，我的awesome
<MeaCulpa> 3.4.9 manpage 还编译不过去呢，可能是docbook问题
<cfy> awesome v3.4.9 (Smack) • Build: Feb  9 2011 08:26:24 for x86_64 by gcc version 4.5.2 (@localhost) • D-Bus support: ✔
<MeaCulpa> o
<cfy> 我加了doc.
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<tusooa> 大家早上好。
<cfy> tusooa: 中午好....
<cfy> tusooa: 不早啦
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Awesome 升级太恼人了
<KAO> 有人不
<^k^> KAO, ....  ㍡ 
<KAO> 都出来吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 怎么恼人了?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 试过就知道
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦...听说fvwm不错?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 他们都说一次配置终生可用...
<tusooa> 没编译过awesome 一直用fvwm的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那个配置也挺麻烦，awesome起点稍高
<cfy> tusooa: 看着fvwm的配置头痛...
<tusooa> cfy: 拿eexp的改一下，不就行了。
<cfy> tusooa: 算了.我要求特别简单....
<MeaCulpa> fvwm 弄窗口布局毕竟不如平铺起家的wm简单
<cfy> tusooa: 我连热键都可以不要
<tusooa> googlecode/eexp-fvwm   git.ubuntu.org.cn
<cfy> tusooa: awesome合我胃口
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<tusooa> exp.exp
<MeaCulpa> awesome就是可爱又可恨
<MeaCulpa> 默认配置比其他的省事
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 难道比metacity还省事？ lol
<MaskRay> iFvwm: 默认配置就能用了。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 是啊
 * tenzu 拜神
<cfy> MaskRay: 配置借我看看
<MaskRay> cfy: awesome 配置？
<iFvwm> MaskRay: 你是？那 MeaCulpa的影子？
<cfy> MaskRay: 是啊.
<iFvwm> tenzu: 过年了。发红包没
<tenzu> iFvwm: 没给人发红包，也没收到红包
<iFvwm> 装嫩，就有了嘛
<MaskRay> cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/334757/
<iFvwm> :D
<cfy> MaskRay:   tags[s] = awful.tag({ "1.網絡", "2.源碼", "3.終端", "4.開發", "5.圖像", "6.文檔", "7.影音", "8.其它" }, s, awful.layout.suit.tile)
<cfy> end
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你收了几个？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你啥时候也喜欢繁体了...
<iFvwm> tenzu: 发了上万。@@
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你果然是土财主
<MaskRay> cfy: 拿 philip xu 的配置改的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.
<cfy> MaskRay: 这是谁/
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也不很清楚
<iFvwm> 要配置才可跑的wm。
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 把配置编译进去?
<lemon> 命令行  怎么升级软件包
<iFvwm> cfy: metacity嘛。不要配置
<MaskRay> cfy: 其实这就是默认配置加了 notification 和一些应用程序的快捷键，根据 class 分类到各个工作区
<iFvwm> lemon: 搜索aptitude
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.我有兴趣就改改,呵呵.看着fvwm的配置头痛....
<iFvwm> 那么多box，默认配置不也可跑。这也说
<cfy> iFvwm: 那不是要配置我自己了....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 瘋了，UFS2也fsck爽了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<iFvwm> 这谁啊
<hymnusalae> cfy, 而且是你還是 ofan 上次問我，說 fcitx 應該不會寫 wubi.mbx 的怎麽會挂的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這次挂的是 /usr/local/sbin/hald ……
<cfy> hymnusalae: ....
<cfy> hymnusalae: 囧.....
<cfy> 有这么不稳么...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這他妹的這種只讀不寫的東西都能挂……
<cfy> 你用的可是bsd...
<cfy> hymnusalae: rpwt.....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 是 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看 iFvwm,从来把电源关机....从来不出问题...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 死去吧，祝你 BTRfs 天天挂。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看 iFvwm,从来拔电源关机....从来不出问题...
<iFvwm> 机制老掉牙的bsd?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不会的.跑着好好的.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這麽個垃圾玩意，老板還這麽喜歡。去死吧他……
<cfy> iFvwm: ee来用btrfs吧.就内核.其他没有...
<iFvwm> 不
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...,让老板用linux...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 誰知道他哪根筋抽了……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 最他妹惡心的是我電腦上 FreeBSD 關機不斷電，要我自己手按5秒才能關。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...,那你可以跑到 ee那里去做....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 做什麽？
<cfy> hymnusalae: @_@.这不快和我的路由一样了...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我也有这个问题
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你做啥的?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哈？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 生物的
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不知道ee干啥的.你问问
<cfy> iFvwm: 做生物不?
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: poweroff 有用吗？
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 大神做什麽的？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒有用。
<cfy> MaskRay: 都和我的路由器一样了....
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我記得要在 /boot/loader.conf 裏設置什麽。
<iFvwm> xxoo? 属于生物范畴
<cfy> 我的路由器也是不能关电源.....
<cfy> 只能自己拔.....
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 可是那是2年前我找過。現在再也找不到了。不知道什麽情況。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 和谐了.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我代理的……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 早知道就改用 ZFS 了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那就别关机了.人家本来就没考虑到关机.我猜...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 想著 UFS2 久經考驗，這麽他妹的惡心……
<cfy> hymnusalae: @_@
<cfy> unstable is more stable than stable....
<cfy> unstable version is more stable than stable version....
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你哪里人?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 安徽的……
<cfy> 温州人喜欢说 他妹啥的.
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦...
<hymnusalae> cfy, ZFS 我是怕用上了又和用 Gentoo 一樣開始折騰……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 他妹的現在玩魔獸的都會說……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那fat好了...
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我又不玩魔兽...我怎么知道..
<hymnusalae> cfy, FreeBSD 不支持從 fat 啟動吧？我記得手冊上面是直接寫的。
<cfy> 哦?
<cfy> 开个虚拟机,跑linux....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 回頭再把虛擬機文件給打壞了……我不幹……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 或者你跑linux,为装成bsd.....
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这个好XD
<cfy> 伪装
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我不想這麽折騰……反正還有幾個月就完了，不管了……
<cfy> ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有没有看过别的算法书?
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有看过国人写的?
<MaskRay> cfy: 国人写的不看
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我再受不了一件事，昨天那題他妹的所有人都是硬解。我還以為要用什麽算法呢，想半天……
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦,我想知道书的目录....
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哪题?求题号
<hymnusalae> cfy, 14
<MaskRay> cfy: 哪些都是竞赛书了。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 而且 1000000 的數組，我怎麽記得競賽的時候不讓定義這麽大的數組來著？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦....算了
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这个估计是得...
<lei2> 有人会设置awesome任务栏的颜色吗
<cfy> hymnusalae: 还是数学难题啊...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ghc 可能会爆，gcc/g++ 不要紧的
<void1> 直接定义数组是不行的，编译器会包错
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 關鍵就是 ghc 那個是誰限制那麽死不上他爆……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不會是傳說中 gcc 管的吧？
<hymnusalae> void1, 呃，Haskell Wiki 下面就是直接定義一個 IOArray
<void1> 哦...haskell太高级
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我编译出一个 elf，叫 x，执行时提示栈空间不够了，让我用 +RTS -Ksize -RTS 运行
<void1> gcc一样也报错的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> void1, gcc 也不讓定義這麽大數組？
<hymnusalae> void1, 那C是怎麽解的？
<cfy> 为啥不malloc一下?
<cfy> 不让malloc?
<void1> hymnusalae: malloc
<MaskRay> void1: 1000000*sizeof(int) 没事的
<hymnusalae> void1, 哦。
<ofan> void1:全局定义可以
<MaskRay> 10 0000 0000 都不要紧的。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 難道 EulerProj 上的題就是這樣硬解？
<void1> 经过试验， 全局变量可以，局部变量，int a[10000000];  不行
<ofan> 调整下栈大小也可以..
<MaskRay> void1: 那是因为 auto 变量用的是栈空间
<void1> 全局变量不在栈里
<jyf1987> 静态变量在哪里
<iFvwm> void1: 局部的也这样。傻了
<ofan> youku上的让子弹飞能免费看了..
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我没想到更好的办法。。倒着来似乎是不行的，因为正推一个状态只有一个后继，但倒推一个状态有多个前驱
<iFvwm> ofan: 赶紧去举报
<sheshark> vim怎么把一行下移一行啊？
<iFvwm> ddp
<sheshark> iFvwm: 多谢！
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 是。加上昨天看到下面還有一行字，叫中間有可能超過1000000
<ofan> iFvwm: 正版的啊
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 當時我就悲劇了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 会超 signed int32，
<iFvwm> ofan: . sohu的，才搞正版的吧。
<ofan> iFvwm: youku有的,以前要花钱看
<iFvwm> 我都没印象，youku有正版的。
<ofan> iFvwm: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM5OTE4OTQ0.html
<jyf1987> youku搞正版是不错的
<jyf1987> 支付手段也还多样化
<jyf1987> 就是如果能够再对支付做更多的方案就好了
<ofan> 发现有好多已经能免费看了
<cfy> iFvwm: 因为崽崽看得动画片太老了....
<iFvwm> 支持正版h片
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 關鍵就是給錢太容易了大家怕少錢，給錢太難就沒有人給了。
<iFvwm> 正版动画，都散sohu的啊。 cfy
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你们那，可以搞搞正版h
 * cfy 看书去
<LiuKai> 有人用软RAID么？性能怎么样？
<iFvwm> LiuKai: 不知道。
<iFvwm> 破马搞这
<iFvwm> palomino|working: .
<palomino|working> ....... , iFvwm
<palomino|working> 我只是玩过一下下
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我不是说要给钱少 我是说支付要更体贴点
<iFvwm> 破马。赶紧告诉别人啊
<ofan> 非成勿扰2也免费 hoho..
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你可能沒有看明白我意思。我就是說支付手段的簡單和復雜。
<iFvwm> ofan: 都是烂片吧。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 给你崽崽看么
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 簡單了人家怕丟錢，復雜了人家不給錢。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你演的，就给
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我知道 银行都是要这么整 增加手续
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 可以阿
<iFvwm> 那好。赶紧拍。我去取。
 * iFvwm 支持正版的 jyf-h-001.avi
<ofan> iFvwm: 还行,让子弹飞也算烂片?
<jyf1987> lol 等你崽崽青春期了再说 现在演给他看也不知道
<iFvwm> ofan: 也算
<iFvwm> 瞎扯的都是。 ofan
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 我会珍藏的
<iFvwm> 赶紧
<LiuKai> iFvwm, 想去再买块硬盘，但是怕性能不行
<iFvwm> LiuKai: 1块少了
<iFvwm> 要4块。
<iFvwm> 1块，只是备份。没性能
<ofan> iFvwm: 瞎扯的都是? 那推荐你看纪录片  XD
<LiuKai> 4块笔记本里放不下，最多只能2块，组个RAID0
<iFvwm> ofan: 嗯。历史的，记录的，多看
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你崽崽要看人机大战的 额
<iFvwm> LiuKai: 本本，搞啥raid
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你居然敢和机器瞎搞？
<lei1> ??????
<jyf1987> lol 糊口麻
<iFvwm> 斗篷呢？。。。
<iFvwm> 叉叉呢///
<sheshark> bash为什么能不用指针？
<iFvwm> 都不在。没证据了
<LiuKai> iFvwm, 瞎折腾，硬盘太小了，速度又慢，所以准备搞
<cfy> MaskRay: 你知道怎么打印当前layout么?awesome
<iFvwm> LiuKai: 换机器吧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如用awesome-client
<iFvwm> 性能，只能牺牲金钱来得到的。 LiuKai
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在pentadactyl好了
<MaskRay> cfy: 没用过 awesome-clent
<myke2> MaskRay: tab补全
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 请教个问题，如何更改开机启动程序呢？我用gnome的start applications更改了一些，可是还有问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想知道当前的layout的名字
<myke2> MaskRay: 编译最新代码
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 服务才有次序。你这会话启动的，没次序
<lei1> 谁给我解释一下我的电脑打游戏为什么会卡
<jyf1987> 斗篷还没回来
<iFvwm> 或者不知道怎么设置。
<jyf1987> lei1: 换个新的
<iFvwm> 哦。
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 我不知道以前做了什么，现在每次启动，都会打开一个terminal
<cfy> nigojuju: 这不很好么
<LiuKai> iFvwm, 我的本子配置应该还行，就是感觉硬盘太慢，几个虚拟机一跑就不行了
<iFvwm> 那是保存了会话。
<nigojuju> cfy: 可能以前我弄过，不过现在忘记了。
 * cfy afk 围观ee
<iFvwm> 都关闭窗口，再保存一次会话。下次开机再取消保存。
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 没有保存会话，我选了不保存
<iFvwm> cfy: 啥。
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 好
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 就是要反转一次
<nigojuju> iFvwm:我现在就重启试试
<cfy> iFvwm: 没啥....afk...
<iFvwm> LiuKai: 几个虚拟机。。。
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> 几十个虚拟机
<MaskRay> myke2: 命令行如何让 firefox 装个 .xpi？如果直接跟 .xpi 会弹出个框等待5秒钟
<iFvwm> tusooa: .?
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<tusooa> exp.exp被围观了。。。
<iFvwm> .
<tusooa> MaskRay: 在fx里面输入xpi的地址，就直接安装了啊。
<LiuKai> iFvwm, 有时做实验需要3，4个，我的本子是4G内存，基本上够用，但是硬盘不行，太慢
<jyf1987> 搞虚拟机很占io吧
<MaskRay> tusooa: 会弹出框等待5秒钟，装的插件多了会很烦
<iFvwm> LiuKai: 你搞啥研究的哦。还是在本本上跑。也太抠了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我都等5s的
<cfy> 饿了否订餐网 写道 "被滥用了十多年后，Autorun终于退休了。微软宣布关闭所有老版本Windows的AutoRun特性。
<iFvwm> cfy: 这啥网络。。
<LiuKai> iFvwm, 本本方便阿，到哪都带着，办公室的台式机做一些虚拟机做不了的测试
<iFvwm> LiuKai: 实际搞raid的不多啊。你使劲问 palomino|working
<myke2> cfy: 老版本怎么关闭
<LiuKai> iFvwm, 我就怕性能不行
<iFvwm> 估计好不到哪里去的
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 用你的方法，重启了两次，搞定。原来是它记住了我以前的一个session。非常感谢！
<palomino|working> raid0还行的
<iFvwm> 看raid0的评测吧
<iFvwm> 破马。
<palomino|working> .......
<LiuKai> palomino|working, 我也觉得raid0应该还行，毕竟是两块硬盘
<iFvwm> 要你说的时候，不说。
<palomino|working> 我试过3块的
<palomino|working> 比2块快不多了...
<iFvwm> 本本？
<palomino|working> 台式
<cfy> myke2: 不知道
<cfy> iFvwm: 啊?
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 嗯。就是反转一次。只是我没找过session的配置文件。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: Ping
<iFvwm> MaskRay: ping别人，是同志的行为。
<cfy> iFvwm: 你这么说 MaskRay 不一定理解...
<iFvwm> 哦。你理解了就好。 cfy
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<rothsdad> 问个问题，android的模拟器在linux上如何安装软件呢?
<iFvwm> rothsdad: 下载sdk包。巨大的那。
<iFvwm> 额。安装软件？启动模拟器
<iFvwm> 进电子市场
<rothsdad> iFvwm: 已经下载了，模拟器包也通过sdk下载了，模拟器正常，但如何向模拟器安装软件呢？
<rothsdad> iFvwm: 那个软件是我从论坛上下载的
<iFvwm> adb install 应该可以。
<iFvwm> 电子市场在模拟器里面跑，估计，也可以
<iFvwm> 只是我的sdk，早删除了。
<rothsdad> iFvwm: adb我没有这个命令
<iFvwm> 在某bin下。
<rothsdad> iFvwm: 哦
<iFvwm> 设置路径
<rothsdad> if
<iFvwm> 看说明
<rothsdad> iFvwm: 恩，谢谢啦
<iFvwm> 买一个硬件手机，其实更踏实。
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 依依好
<iFvwm> 包包好。
<iFvwm> 老雕呢
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 雕叔昨天来过
<zmcbb30> 没给红包就跑了
<iFvwm> 小雕出来没。
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 不知道
<iFvwm> 赶紧问啊
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 没问上
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 雕叔上ppmm改了topic就跑了
<iFvwm> 都是你那著名的文章，搞坏了老雕的名声，他不敢生小雕了。 lol
<zmcbb30> iFvwm: 啥文章 ?
<iFvwm> 旧事
<zmcbb30> 不知道
<iFvwm> @
<iFvwm> 不提了
<jyf1987> android的app能够控制手机拨号么
<iFvwm> app?
<iFvwm> 蛮多外挂的拨号软件啊
<jyf1987> 我想做个app 记录用户打电话按的键 然后以后可以replay出来
<jyf1987> 这个不知道api开放否
<iFvwm> 这肯定没问题。数据而已。你发出的。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 关键是权限上让不让 我知道技术上是没问题
<iFvwm> 安装软件的时候，权限就提示了。
<jyf1987> 李晨骁 x_x                 : 居然碰到车祸....我被夹在大卡车下面出不来了...
<jyf1987> 万一他根本没这api呢 或者不同程序禁止截留按键什么的
<iFvwm> api肯定有。键盘缓冲权限多半没。那是底层权限了。
<iFvwm> 连busybox都要hack。你说怎么可能开放底层控制权限
<iFvwm> java类，都跑上层
<iFvwm> 上上层
<jyf1987> 那就搞不出来我想要的应用了
<jyf1987> 不过他并非java 他只是个jvm
<iFvwm> 你想偷东西？
<jyf1987> 不是
<jyf1987> 我不是跟你说了 是为了录制 然后重放
<jyf1987> 比如我要上手机银行 每次都按那么多键麻烦
<jyf1987> 所以想录制起来 下次就自动重放 我就听着就行了
<jyf1987> http://www.aqee.net/2011/02/09/the-evolution-of-a-python-programmer/  这个文章有意思
<^k^> ⇪ title: 程序员的进化 | 外刊IT评论
<iFvwm> 那可以啊。跑脚本就是
<iFvwm> 密码，存在文本里面
<iFvwm> 我们大家都分享下密码
<jyf1987> 关键是要给普通人用 给他方便录制阿
<jyf1987> 我自己用 直接写脚本控制就是了
<jyf1987> 普通人哪里会
<iFvwm> 还不就是想偷别人的密码嘛
<jyf1987> 额 你怎么听不懂 真是
<iFvwm> 啥不懂啊。懂。就这意思嘛。 lol
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 那個文章感覺好多好濫……
<jyf1987> 就是要方便别人 不要按好长一串键
<jyf1987> 不拿手机银行说 拿10086来说
<jyf1987> 要听下这个月的账单 也是要按一串键的
<jyf1987> 如果录制下来 以后就方便了
<jyf1987> 点下就自动拨出去
<franj> python也有tailcall优化的吗？现在才知道。。。。
<jyf1987> 另外其实我还想弄个图像识别的 碰到充值卡 拍个照片识别出密码来 然后自动帮你拨号充值
<iFvwm> 你这，不如安装一个全局剪贴板。
<iFvwm> 又不开源的，你动别人的帐号密码。谁敢用哦
<iFvwm> 傻吧
<jyf1987> 想用就用 不用拉倒
<jyf1987> 我又不发数据到网上
<iFvwm> 去和你崽崽商量，看他用不。
<jyf1987> 中国将在河北廊坊建设城市大小的云计算及办公综合基地，它还包括一个大型数据中心。整个基地将占地58万平方米，其中数据中心初期占地6万平方米，未来可 扩建至9.3万平方米。该项目由IBM、中国润泽科技发展有限公司和河北政府合作建设。IDC数据显示，2010年中国IT开支为970亿美元，今年将达 到1120亿美元，增长15.6%，美国的IT开支预计今年将达åˆ
<iFvwm> ibm在廊坊骗了100亿了的。还继续
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 问一下， gnome的窗口边框能不能调得宽一点？ 谢谢
<iFvwm> 改主题的rc
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 额， 能不能说详细一点
<jyf1987> 怎么骗的？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 改那个
<PSWZ-ZhangY> xml
<jyf1987> 让我学一学 也去骗
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你上面發 了些什麽呀？什麽15.6%
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 吗？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 全亂碼……
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 我可以看懂= =
<void1> 一点没乱
<franj> 我看到也是乱码。。
<hymnusalae> 悲劇了，Konversation有這麽悲劇嗎？
<Router2> jyf1987: 我这儿也是乱码
<hymnusalae> 哈？好玩了……
<hymnusalae> 這位是XChat的……
<hymnusalae> Router2, 你那是什麽 locale？
<franj> 我是weechat,en.utf-8
<jyf1987> Router2: 呵呵
<Router2> hymnusalae: 登陆设置的UTF8啊
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 问一下， gnome的窗口边框能不能调得宽一点？ 谢谢
<Router2> hymnusalae: 你是指系统的？
<hymnusalae> Router2, 嗯。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 恩， 就比如火狐的窗口
<jyf1987> 额 他们要搞云存储
<hymnusalae> franj, @tailcall 是指示讓 python 作 tailcall 優化的標識嗎？
<jyf1987> 存储放中国 那真是让猫看鱼
<tusooa> html的frame怎么设置css ?
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 问一下， gnome的窗口边框能不能调得宽一点？ 谢谢～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<OT_iux> 似乎在GTK主题里面设置？
<jyf1987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/134252.htm
<PSWZ-ZhangY> <OT_iux>， 是修改那个xml文件吗
<Router2> hymnusalae: RC_LANG="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<OT_iux> PSWZ-ZhangY: 额，那个我没改过……但是 gnome looks 上有宽的主题好像
<sheshark> sin cos等函数是怎么算出来的？
<hymnusalae> Router2, 那這也能亂？
<sheshark> 计算机是怎么算出来的？
<hymnusalae> Router2, 不管了……
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 好， 谢了啊
<franj> hymnusalae: 我觉得是，我试试
<ofan> sheshark: 公式展开或查表
<sheshark> ofan: 表是怎么做出来的？是不是涉及到高等数学，我忘了，当初就没学好
<franj> http://code.activestate.com/recipes/474088/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Tail Call Optimization Decorator « Python recipes « ActiveState Code
<franj> hymnusalae: 要自己写decorator。。。
<ofan> sheshark: http://topic.csdn.net/t/20040623/10/3115227.html
<hymnusalae> franj, 哦……
 * iGlofe 有誰知道 python 有類似 perl的 cpan 或 ruby 的 gem 的存在 
<tusooa> html的frame怎么设置css ?
<franj> iGlofe: easy_install?
<tusooa> iGlofe: sudo aptitude install python-setuptools
<ofan> sheshark: http://www.ourdev.cn/bbs/bbs_content_all.jsp?bbs_sn=4399613 这个也不错
 * iGlofe 到底是那個，有官網地址 url 嗎?
<jyf1987> easy_install 搜索下 加个 python
 * iGlofe 謝謝， franj tusooa 我明白了，是同一個東西。。。。
<tusooa> `new
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍣ 
<tusooa> test test
<^k^> tusooa, ....  ㍣ 
<tusooa> http://tinyurl.com/4l47mmo 求解 大家帮帮忙，谢谢
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<tusooa> 额 原来，tinyurl会把&吃掉的。
<tusooa> 。。。
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=316484
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - html的frame怎么设置css
<hymnusalae> tusooa, 不要只在這一個地方問，換個其它地方問問去。比如 #css
<Pwnna> And I was thinkin about you, thinkin about me.Thinkin about us, what we gonna be?Open my eyes; it was only just a dream.
<tenzu> 求个free ssh account
<sheshark> unix center
<sheshark> unix-center
<jyf1987> 各位 给推荐个显卡 支持双路输出的 驱动比较棒的
<palomino|working> video[nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512] @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge]
<palomino|working> 我这个支持...
<jyf1987> 多少钱阿？
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 快说
<palomino|working> 现在应该超便宜了
<FeiRuoWa> rehearsal now. i'll be back later.
<jyf1987> 说价格阿 palomino|working
<happyaron> palomino|working: 非名牌的估计100多
<happyaron> jyf1987: ^
<palomino|working> 现在我哪里知道价格阿。。。
<palomino|working> 这好几年前的卡了
<tenzu> sheshark: 多谢
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我的8500GT 512M，一年多前是100块
 * tenzu 免费8800路过
<klose> tenzu: 试试看shell.cjb.net，注册可以获得免费的ssh帐号
<happyaron> tenzu: unix-center似乎不能fq
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不是吧 二手的吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 全新
<codemonkey> mobibot:weather ZBAA
<tenzu> klose: 我有帐号，谢谢
<happyaron> jyf1987: DDR2，非名牌板
<tenzu> happyaron: fq是神马？
<happyaron> 名牌板就贵了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 8500驱动如何呢
<jyf1987> happyaron: 显卡还要管主板么
<happyaron> tenzu: cross the great wall, we can reach...
<jyf1987> 额 你莫非是集成卡
<happyaron> jyf1987: 当然要看主板
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不一样厂家的板质量不一样
<happyaron> jyf1987: n卡8系列的闭源驱动很好的。
<tenzu> happyaron: 开irssi而已，用不着那些
<happyaron> tenzu: 哦。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 不是说 nvfb有点问题么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没觉得
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这卡玩游戏还行不 我们公司里要配双屏幕
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不知道
<jyf1987> 你们给我推荐个靠谱点的 linux 下用起来好的
<happyaron> 不知道
<jyf1987> ati的卡如何呢
<jyf1987> 我主要看fb下表现
<jyf1987> X下肯定没问题了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, X下ATI卡沒有問題了？
<myke2> jyf1987: ATI卡?
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 有什么问题 都用得好好的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 這麽爽……嘿嘿嘿
<myke2> jyf1987: kms没什么问题吧?
<jyf1987> myke2: 那就不晓得了
<happyaron> kms似乎只有a卡开源驱动才很不错吧
<ofan> 只能开源驱动用..
<myke2> jyf1987: 我ATI卡
<ofan> 控制台下只能悲剧的用fb
<^k^> jyf1987:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哈？
<ofan> ^k^: ...
<Stifler> ....
<jyf1987> ^k^: 居然敢说我刷屏
<Stifler> jyf1987: 你去干它
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 怎麽回事？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 在嗎？
<jyf1987> 看来只有搞个 ati卡了
<jyf1987> 真是30年河东 60年河南阿
<myke2> ofan: 是开源驱动啊
<ofan> myke2: 开源驱动电源管理不太好
<myke2> ofan: 什么电源管理
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 在
<jyf1987> 电源管理基本用不到 额
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, listArray 可以在 Array 沒有建立完成前就可以訪問 Array 中的部分數據了嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 对，haskell wiki 上 projecteuler 14 就是这么做的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我就是看那個回答才問的這個，不過有些不可接受。
<ofan> myke2: 不省电,发热高,风扇一直转
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這也是惰性求值的效果嗎？
<microcai> hi
<microcai> OOO
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍤ 
<DaBao> DNS
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 感覺這個想法太巧了。
<DaBao> DNS推荐：218.102.23.228, 202.76.4.18
 * microcai 昨天刷BIOS刷坏了
<microcai> 555555
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: projecteuler 前几道有个求 Fibonacci 的，wiki 是那个的解答也非常巧妙
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ？
<microcai> 我今天终于搞定 SATA 啦，再也不会 SATA 还是工作在 UMDA 133 了。 成功实现 150MB/s 速度
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哪幾道？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不是BIOS刷壞了嗎？還能SATA？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: problem 2
 * microcai 另一台PC
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哎，這些人真是把數學學到手上去了……
 * microcai 回学校得重新买个主板了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 錯開一個想加……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: problem 2 那解决我真不能接受
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: problem 2 那解法我真不能接受
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 怎麽了？
 * microcai 只有启用 AHCI 模式才是真正的 SATA ， 否则还是按照 PATA 133  运行的。
 * microcai 所以我的硬盘总是被认成 DMA/133 的速度，而不是 300MB/s 
<jyf1987> microcai: 还没实习？？
 * microcai 没人要啊
 * microcai 刚刚刷了一个改版 BIOS 吧我的 EeePC 也开启 AHCI 了，开心
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這東西為什麽一定要刷才能開？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 廠家把這個東西做出來不就是給人用的嗎？還不讓用？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 原来的 BIOS 禁用了啊！
<microcai> hymnusalae: 测试了一下，硬盘速度有 20% 的提升
<hymnusalae> microcai, 對，我就是問為什麽原來BIOS要禁用這個東西。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 因为 XP 如果不用个附加软驱载入附加驱动，不支持 AHCI
<microcai> hymnusalae: Linux 嘛早就支持了，:)
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……這麽惡心……現在XP還不能支持嗎？
 * microcai AHCI 下 EeePC 的硬盘写入速度居然达到  80MB/s ... 以前定多只有 60MB/s ....
 * microcai 真TMD爆爽啊
<sheshark> chmod是什么单词的简写？
<myke2> microcai: 写入速度如何测试
<hymnusalae> sheshark, man chmod
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 第2行就有……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  用 dd
<microcai> myke2: dd
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 哦
<myke2> microcai: 你复制文件都用dd?
<ofan> hdparm也可以
<sheshark> 用c语言能不能编出来一个chmod来？
<sheshark> 复杂不复杂？
<jyf1987> microcai: 要那么快做啥
<microcai> sheshark:  ... chmod 是个系统调用
<calebot> sheshark: 母鲨？
<ofan> 她杀
<myke2> sheshark: man 2 chmod
<microcai> jyf1987:  。。。。。。
<sheshark> microcai: 假如让你在windows下编出来一个chmod命令
<sheshark> calebot: 我是公的
<cfy> sheshark: perl -e 'chmod xxxx'? 行不
<sheshark> myke2: 哦，还没用过man 2 呢
<jyf1987> 没问题的
 * microcai 重启一下
<sheshark> cfy: 不大懂perl，我是编程白痴
<cfy> sheshark: 哦
<myke2> sheshark: 要在win下只要cygwin或者mingw编译
<sheshark> myke2: 在windows下用c语言编出来chmod命令吗？
<sheshark> 编不出来
<myke2> sheshark: 直接调用chmod
<sheshark> myke2:需要在dos下用chmod有什么办法没有？
<ofan> sheshark: win下没必要哟功能这玩意
<ofan> sheshark: win下没必要用这玩意
<hymnusalae> ofan, 拼音……
<sheshark> ofan: 假如让你编，好编吗？
<ofan> sheshark: win下的?
<sheshark> ofan: 是的
<ofan> sheshark: 不好编
<calebot> sheshark: 都有源代码了还编个啥…
<calebot> sheshark: chmod 需要 filesystem 支持的
<sheshark> calebot: 哦
<void1> dos下有attrib
<hymnusalae_> 開代理看不了比賽，真不爽。
<sheshark> void1: 哦
<myke2> ofan: win下编写，拿Linux程序在mingw编译不行?
<cfy> 不是有cygwin么?
<cfy> 那里也有chmod吧
<ofan> myke2: 多此一举么
<myke2> ofan: 否则你怎么做? 还要想和文件系统有关，要对文件系统分类讨论……
<wen> 人还不少
<ofan> myke2: 没什么可讨论的,连什么需求都不清楚
<sheshark> dos下文件属性和linux下的不一致？
<void1> 当然不一样
<DaBao> 我只知道瘟到死中的隐藏文件到了Linux下就显原形
<void1> dos 是 system hidden archive 三个属性
<void1> chmod 是 user, group, other group
<sheshark> 还有rwx吧
<void1> 三个东西里的rwx呀，那么还有sticky来 :D
<myke2> void1: Linux新的文件系统好像还能指定到用户
<void1> myke2: 哦？比如说什么fs?什么命令？
<calebot> 指定到用户 <- 是指啥？
<ofan> sheshark: https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Ftraining.cumt.edu.cn%2Fciscotechnology%2Fciw%2Fos.doc
<ofan> 别瞎猜了 还是找本书好好看看才是王道
<calebot> jc叔叔++
<sheshark> ofan: 恩
<myke2> void1: ext4
<myke2> void1: http://linux.vbird.org/linux_basic/0410accountmanager.php#acl_talk
<myke2> void1: ext3
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> void1: ext2就开始支持了……
<sheshark> 鸟哥的这个网站没有简体字的，不知道是不是故意的
<void1> myke2: 你说的是acl?
<void1> 那个就不是基本属性来
<myke2> void1: 我还没用过
<Router2> sheshark: 鸟哥不是台湾的么，为啥要有简体？
<jyf1987> 是阿 叫你博客也要放繁体 你也会嫌麻烦的
<myke2> 正体……
<calebot> 繁体
<sheshark> Router2: 我知道的，不知道他是不是故意不放个转换简体的按钮
<ofan> ...
<franj> ...
<myke2> sheshark: 你博客怎么不放上一个转换繁体的按钮？
<sheshark> myke2: 我博客台湾人一般不看，所以就没有必要放了
<Router2> sheshark: 我不认为自己的BLOG有为其它国家语言提供转换按钮的必要
<sheshark> myke2: 台湾地方小，技术人员的数量不多
<calebot> 有同文堂还搞啥按纽啊
 * calebot 看繁体简体一样快
<sheshark> Router2: 至少应该考虑到同为汉字用户的大陆人的感受
<ofan> chrome自动转换的路过
<sheshark> Router2: 现在翻译还没有那么厉害吧，能自动翻译
<calebot> sheshark: 本来就不是写给简体用户看的
<Router2> sheshark: 我不管大陆这边怎么看，在台湾来看，大陆是另一个国家
<sheshark> calebot: 点击的用户里面应该大陆人占不少
<ofan> sheshark: 你这思想有点自私了吧  不能因为台湾人少就不照顾人家台湾的,何况不止台湾用繁体啊
<calebot> sheshark: 又没收你钱
<sheshark> Router2: 台湾人称大陆人为中国人，我上ptt.cc很多年了
<OT_iux> sheshark: 我也是批踢踢潜水客
<MeaCulpa> P.R.C. and R.O.C. ?
<Router2> sheshark: 他们自己是台湾人，这没错
<OT_iux> sheshark: 我简体繁体一样看
<sheshark> OT_iux: 台湾的技术人员很少
<void1> 顶ptt
<MeaCulpa> 现在是国党执政，roc吧
<MeaCulpa> 宪法也是国党订的
<MeaCulpa> 自称台湾是非法的吧
<MeaCulpa> 鸟哥为啥要放简体字...
<sheshark> MeaCulpa: 我觉得大陆打台湾不一定打的过，即使打过了也要费很大劲
<MeaCulpa> sheshark: 为什么要打呢...
<sheshark> MeaCulpa: 因为隔阂
<MeaCulpa> 和气生财不是很好么，统治阶级捞钱
<Router2> sheshark: 台湾是自由民主的国度，为什么要打？
<sheshark> Router2: 你小心违法
<OT_iux> 支持中华民国政府进入大陆和平民主选举
<myke2> sheshark: 战争狂
<Router2> sheshark: 你去台湾难道不是出国么？
<DaBao> OT_iux: +1
<sheshark> Router2: 我打心底里也支持台湾，但是无奈大陆有法律
<void1> 有隔阂就要打...法西斯？
<sheshark> void1: 两边都有极端人士
<ofan> sheshark: 支持台独?
<MeaCulpa> 再说了，大部分语言里没有“中国人”这个词，比如英语
<MeaCulpa> 英语只有“华人”这个词，Chinese
<freeflying> 蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> 何必纠结于称谓捏~
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马
<myke2> freeflying: 这里恐怕少讨论为好
<freeflying> myke2: 所以说蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> 就像说，linux又不是操作系统，只是一个内核嘛
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有 mainlander 大陆银
<lo3> 有懂nginx的哥哥在吗
<palomino|working> 一点也不奢靡 , freeflying
<lo3> 有个301转向问题想问问啊
<myke2> freeflying: 不是蛋疼的问题了，这里有log
<freeflying> myke2: 啥
<myke2> freeflying: 这里不是有log的?
<OT_iux> 有
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 有，各类log，小秘之类
<freeflying> myke2: 是啊，我这不是说他们在聊这个是蛋疼吗
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那倒未必，以irc几乎可以无视的安全性，要出事早出事了
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 讨论这类问题，危险
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 范围太小了，没人管的
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 我国路边可以赌博，可以和警察斗嘴，这在很多地方可危险了...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 基本在民主国家要吃枪子的事情，在这里随便干
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 给自己找麻烦的事情还是少作为好
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 那当然，不过我可没说什么...
<lemon> 大家在讨论什么
<DaBao> 大家都在自言自语，什么都没讨论
<MeaCulpa> 话说语言学上来说，mainlander和mainlandian哪个更好一点
<void1> shanghai lander
<OT_iux> High lander lol
<MeaCulpa> -ese 其实还不是太好的称谓
<lemon> What
<MeaCulpa> 我国为什么要用别人对我们的称呼来做国名呢，叫Zhong不是挺好么
<MeaCulpa> 或者Celestia
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: celestia是什么
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 天朝
<jyf1987> people's republic of zhong
<Stifler> 困死了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: e
<MeaCulpa> 中！
<void1> gundam oo啊...
<hymnusalae_> MeaCulpa, 其它國家有自己對自己與別人對自己稱呼不一樣的嗎？
<void1> celestial being
<ofan> void1: ?
<lemon> &^……
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae_: 典型的例子就是伊朗
<hymnusalae_> MeaCulpa, 另外 Japan 和 Nihon 有關系嗎？
<Router2> 兲朝
<MeaCulpa> 别人叫了几千年的波斯，伊朗硬是改掉了
<lemon> 兲
<Stifler> 雅力安?
<void1> 中国和china也没关系呀
<lemon> 兲  这是什么字
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 照你那个思路 我们干嘛要取英文的正式国家名呢 其他国家爱叫我们啥就叫啥 我们就规定好中文的就行了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 那不行，要方便嘛
<lemon> china是磁器的意思
<calebot> 规定好中文的就行了++
<jyf1987> lol
<lemon> 中国的磁器到外国去了 所以就叫中国china
<MeaCulpa> :P
<jyf1987> 扯淡
<MeaCulpa> lemon: 不是的，你弄反了
<DaBao> 实际china这个词最早是和“秦”有关
<Stifler> 为啥不叫麻将
<jyf1987> china这个是来源于秦的
<void1> 太阳之国，所以叫日本
<Stifler> chin
<DaBao> 和磁器没关系
<lemon> MeaCulpa: 不是吗？
<MeaCulpa> lemon: 是瓷器是中国来的，所以瓷器才叫china
<ofan> 改叫景德镇
<jyf1987> 一开始叫 cin 后来去了中亚后加个 chin 再后来 他们称呼国家都要加个 ia
<Stifler> ofan: 哈哈
<lemon> MeaCulpa: 呃，让我百度一下
<jyf1987> 所以就 china了
<MeaCulpa> lemon: Stifler 和DaBao说的有道理
<jyf1987> 不过俄罗斯对中国的称呼是契丹 额
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我们的称呼是毛子？
<Stifler> jyf1987: 真的？
<jyf1987> 去找个懂俄语的问下
<Stifler> 那不是辽？
<freeflying> 这里用百度的多还是google的多
<Stifler> 擦
<Stifler> Google
<ofan> google党...
<sheshark> 百度
<jyf1987> 3p党路过
<Router2> 家事问百度，外事问google
<ofan> sougou
<sheshark> 英文不行
<Stifler> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> google/baidu我都玩
<lemon> MeaCulpa: 果然是我记错了
<DaBao> 很多人误解了，外国人对这个词最早的读音是来自希伯来语
<Stifler> 房事呢
<ofan> Stifler: wiki
<lemon> 百度  的百科 不错
<Stifler> ofan: 哈哈
<jyf1987> 希腊人叫中国赛里斯 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: echo 'baidu.com 74.125.95.103' >> /etc/hosts
<ofan> Stifler: 这个必须要科学的进行,wiki质量不错
<sheshark> wiki的英文用词很专业很偏，很难懂
<Stifler> ofan: 照着wiki做，老婆都急死了
<DaBao> 在手抄本的死海古卷中记载的中国人就是当时的“秦”国商人
<sheshark> 还是非英语国家的英文用户的英语好懂
<MeaCulpa> sheshark: wiki用词挺简单的嘛
<ofan> sheshark: 肝火旺.. 得治
<Stifler> sheshark: 对
<sheshark> MeaCulpa: 我当初是笨学生哦
<MeaCulpa> 死海古卷...  教士恨之入骨的东西哦？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: what is that for?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: point baidu to google
<ZhangNing> 想问一下Ubuntu能不能自动使用网络图片当壁纸啊
<jyf1987> 我对早期中国人去海外有兴趣
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: too evil :P
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: echo 'tom.com 127.0.0.1' >> /etc/hosts
<sheshark> ZhangNing: 我估计要用脚本
<Stifler> jyf1987: 徐福啊
<DaBao> “秦”这个词的读音在最后被其它国家引进的时候有一定变化是很正常的
<ZhangNing> 有没有类似与windows7的那个bing动态壁纸之类的东西阿
<jyf1987> Stifler: 这个小儿科了
<jyf1987> 兰芳共和国 呵呵
<lo3> 有熟悉nginx的同学在吗
<ofan> ZhangNing: 高级的不知道,低级的有不少方法
<Stifler> jyf1987: 那?
<jyf1987> 微子去朝鲜
<ZhangNing> sheshark: 有类似的方法吗
<Stifler> jyf1987: 啥？
<tusooa> 下午好。
<sheshark> ZhangNing: 我是编程白痴，我是来玩的
<ZhangNing> ofan: 我想用一个网站的图片
<jyf1987> 还有中山国
<jyf1987> 白匈奴
<jyf1987> 塞种
<ofan> 还有山口山国
<Stifler> 哈哈
<ofan> 人数也不少的说
<jyf1987> Stifler: 额 你是白种人么
<lemon> 兲  读法tiān，古同“天”。
<ZhangNing> ofan: http://wordsmotivate.me/   这个网站每天都会更新一张壁纸
<Stifler> jyf1987: 不是，黄的
<lemon> 中国汉字可是博大精深啊
<jyf1987> lemon: 还是古人有远见阿
<ZhangNing> 我想把更新的壁纸作为桌面壁纸
<jyf1987> Stifler: 回族不是也有不少白种的么
 * MeaCulpa 也是壁纸党
<lemon> jyf1987: 就是  早就知道我们的社会是天  朝
<ZhangNing> 能不能用脚本实现自动下载阿
 * jyf1987 壁虎党爬过
<Stifler> jyf1987: 一部分是波斯人的后代，白的，一部分是阿拉伯人的后代，黄的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 回族不是自然民族
<Stifler> MeaCulpa: 对
<ofan> ZhangNing: 能
<jyf1987> Stifler: 呵呵 阿拉伯人可是白种人呢
<myke2> 回是伊斯兰教的？
<MeaCulpa> 你现在信安拉，你儿子就能变回族
<sheshark> 胡人的头发带点卷，胡人血统的一般都有点
<ZhangNing> ofan: 有类似的脚本文件参考吗
 * MeaCulpa 有没有#ubuntu-ot...
<sheshark> 我爸头发有点卷，我是直发
<ofan> ZhangNing: 不清楚,论坛里一个你该有
<Stifler> jyf1987: 阿拉伯人是黄种吧
<ofan> ZhangNing: 论坛里应该有
<jyf1987> sheshark: 扯淡了 胡人是指北方和东北部的 正宗黄种人
<MeaCulpa> 阿拉伯人典型的白种人吧
<Stifler> 亚洲的
<jyf1987> Stifler: 不是 你看中东地区的人就知道了
<MeaCulpa> 胡人也不是自然民族
 * ofan 这里是#ubuntu*
 * MeaCulpa 不是ubuntu-ot
<sheshark> jyf1987: 我的胡人是指洋人
<Stifler> jyf1987: 伊朗人是白的
<ZhangNing> ofan: 在美化区吗？我再去看看吧。刚才没找到
<jyf1987> sheshark: 晕
<ofan> #ubuntu-*
<tusooa> ...
<jyf1987> Stifler: 那个倒是
<Stifler> jyf1987: 百度下
<tusooa> /say /topic returned : *** Topic for #ubuntu-cn: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛
<tusooa> 	http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等
<tusooa> 	待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图
<tusooa> 	http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天
<tusooa> 	日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs |新年快乐
<Stifler> jyf1987: 我的朋友有的是蓝眼睛
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<^k^> ...休息一下...
<MeaCulpa> 欢迎来#ubuntu-ot
<tusooa> 这里不是#ubuntu-ot
<tusooa> 是#ubuntu-cn
<Stifler> MeaCulpa: OT是啥
<jyf1987> 东夷西羌北胡南蛮 我是南蛮 hoho
<Stifler> jyf1987: ...
<Stifler> jyf1987: 不是汉族？
<jyf1987> OpenTalk
<MeaCulpa> 伊朗人是最典型的白人，“伊朗”这个称谓就是德国外交官向当时的波斯政府推荐的
<jyf1987> Stifler: 这个可说不好了
<Stifler> jyf1987: ?
<jyf1987> 我家里只能追到我爷爷
<jyf1987> 我爷爷在深山里出来的
<jyf1987> 搞不好是当地山越族的
<sheshark> 上次看到说评定正统汉人是看小脚指甲又没有分插
<Stifler> jyf1987: 哦
<sheshark> 分叉
<jyf1987> 另外我爸爸头发有点细 而且小时候很红 被人说是红毛
<MeaCulpa> ...
<onshoestring> 什么白人 我看文章 说除了几种 人之外 其他都叫白种人
<MeaCulpa> 刘唐？
<jyf1987> 我自己的头发长到手那么长就自动卷了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 差不多
<ofan> sheshark: 左脚分了,右脚没分 ....  神吗情况????????
<MeaCulpa> 指甲还会分叉？
<Stifler> jyf1987: 酷 啊
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 小时候别人叫他红毛伢
<jyf1987> 我说头发
<sheshark> ofan: 我也是左脚有
<MeaCulpa> ...
<onshoestring> 黄 黑 还有二个小人种 其他都是白种人
<Stifler> 棕色人？
<tusooa> ...
<jyf1987> 指甲我倒是有小指甲分开的 nnd
<ofan> sheshark: 这说明什么...
<jyf1987> 剪起来很麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 棕色其实嘛，和黄很接近
<sheshark> ofan: 说明你是正统汉人
<ofan> sheshark: 欣慰...
<Stifler> 我们网吧白人多啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 你的urxvt配置拿来
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 我的启动好慢
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我不在家，手里只有主席的,要挖
<jyf1987> 有什么好欣慰的
<jyf1987> 传说是说有小指甲分叉的都是山西洪洞出来的 可是那也不过是明朝而已
<ofan> 正统
<jyf1987> 那之前的人就怎么办？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 行
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 到家了给我发你的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, robinking623@gmail.com
<ZhangNing> ofan: 还是没找到……你有印象在什么地方吗？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...okay
<ofan> ZhangNing: 我也不记得了.. 闲逛的时候看的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我里面没啥东西的，我不知道主席用什么paste,所以发起来麻烦
<ZhangNing> ofan: 看到的都是自动更换壁纸的脚本……
<MeaCulpa> .topic
<onshoestring> http://finance.sina.com.cn/realstock/company/sh000001/nc.shtml
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 一般不是都用shift么
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 我就是想知道为什么启动那么慢
<ofan> 我的urxvt也很慢
<myke2> 偶xterm不配置的
<MeaCulpa> 我倒是挺快，没怎么配置
<MeaCulpa> 就是字体和颜色
<MeaCulpa> 还有啥？
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 我和你一樣呀……
 * MeaCulpa 壁纸党，假透明的rxvt
<jyf1987> 没啥意思
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 我就是没配置
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 慢的不正常
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 前些日子我一同學跑復蛋去取DNA看自己是不是漢人……最後給了一堆結論，我也看不懂……
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 我在想他當時要是驗出個少數民族都怎麽想。
<void1> 少数民族只有好...从此享受各种优惠制度...
<jyf1987> hymnusalae_: 汉族又不是血统的
<hymnusalae_> jyf1987, 反正我不懂。
<hymnusalae_> jyf1987, 我對血統論非常不爽，血統就是用來雜交的……
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 这个，只有为了高考加分...
<MeaCulpa> 不知道高中皈依阿拉，可以加分么
 * NoIE 请问，byte读作比特还是波特？波特指的是一位二进制数吧L
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: +1
<jyf1987> hymnusalae_: 确实 远缘杂交后代有优势
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: lol 要皈依小宗教才行吧
<hymnusalae_> MeaCulpa, 皈依阿拉是什麽意思？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 也有少数结合两者区别的
<happyaron> NoIE: 波特 Potter
<NoIE> happyaron: 谢谢。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 还是搞个优秀预备党员吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 小宗教？ 比如？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 搞个英雄救美
<happyaron> NoIE: 哈利波特嘛。。。
<Stifler> MeaCulpa: 不是按信仰加的吧
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 比如 拜火教
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, Potter……你在賣萌嗎？
<MeaCulpa> 我那时候貌似很多人去学画画
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 在开玩笑，哈哈
<NoIE> happyaron: 啥？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 新教开尔文派
<MeaCulpa> Stifler: 有阿訇给你办，你就可以可以进回
<hymnusalae_> happyaron, 最近賣萌片看的有點惡心了……日本人是不是現在只會做賣萌片了……
<MeaCulpa> Stifler: 你本人进不了，子女也许可以
<happyaron> NoIE: 哈利 波特 Harry Potter
<jyf1987> harry potter huge
<happyaron> hymnusalae_: 不喜欢看那些东西
<Stifler> MeaCulpa: 不知道政府咋规定的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: .... 我波兰了一下众多教义，发现印度教和犹太教比较合乎我的世界观
<MeaCulpa> Stifler: 恩，天知道
<MeaCulpa> s/波兰/博览
<hymnusalae_> MeaCulpa, 你去吧。
<MeaCulpa> 丫隔壁ubuntu-ot 我建起来了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 犹太教是 沙漠一神教体系的 没啥大不了的阿 印度教倒是有点意思
<hymnusalae_> MeaCulpa, ubuntu-ot沒有人呀？
<void1> ot是什么
<jyf1987> 咋个没有人
<hymnusalae_> void1, off-topic
<void1> ubuntu-ot-cn
<jyf1987> 有人买了 kindle么
<void1> 不然没人去
<jyf1987> ubuntu-ot
<Stifler> jyf1987: 电纸书？不错啊，一直想买
<jyf1987> Stifler: 恩 是阿 我原来的让我老爸拿去用了
<DaBao> 想买平板
<Stifler> jyf1987: 好用吗？
<Guest2568> 怎么注册irc
<jyf1987> 土共作风阿
<jyf1987> Stifler: 还行 就是pdf有点慢
<Stifler> jyf1987: 是不是看书特舒服
<DaBao> jyf1987:  那叫“亮剑”！
<Guest2568> ^k^
<jyf1987> Stifler: 没错 比较牛逼
<jyf1987> DaBao: 额
<hymnusalae_> Guest2568, /msg NickServ register 密碼 email
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你那个砖头呢？
<Stifler> jyf1987: 哈哈，钱快攒够了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哪个转头？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你上次说想刷机的arm的东西
<DaBao> 我决定了，下一次更新换代，一定买个平板！！
<jyf1987> happyaron: 扯吧 是mips的 nanonote么
<Stifler> 那个电子相册？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 哦，mips的
<Stifler> 看起来像山寨笔记本的那个？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 君正的麻 xiangfu他们出的
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> jyf1987: 让xiangfu帮你刷
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我已经刷好了
<jyf1987> 新系统很好
<Stifler> jyf1987: 装的啥系统/
<jyf1987> Stifler: openwrt
<happyaron> jyf1987: 赞
<Stifler> jyf1987: 了解
<OT_iux> robots: 这是个复数形式……
<OT_iux> robots: 你的意思是你是一个集群么
<robots> 念起来顺口
<robots> lol
<OT_iux> robots: 你们好
<robots> 哦，你们也好
<OT_iux> 不，我是单数的
<robots> 哦，们好
<robots> hi
<DaBao> 嗯哼~
<OT_iux> lol
 * OT_iux 工作去
<robots> 有没有可以调戏的bot？
<hymnusalae_> robots, ^k^ 就是，請私聊調戲。
<OT_iux> Oicebot 也是，请到 #wikipedia-zh-help 调戏
<robots> 好
<Stifler> ...
<jiero> ?
<wen> ..
<Stifler> bot有高潮么
<wen> 有
<hymnusalae_> Stifler, 有的，人家高潮會直接把你 ban 了。
<palomino|working> .... , OT_iux
<robots> 哈，^k^当机了
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: 哈哈
<robots> ^k^,你好
<hymnusalae_> robots, 說了，私聊。用法是 `h
<robots> 以前bot会打招呼的
<hymnusalae_> hi
<Stifler> test
<^k^> hymnusalae_, 好  ㍦ 
<robots> ......
<DaBao> ^h
<DaBao> 看来很多功能取消了
<robots> `h
<sheshark> `h
<tusooa> robots: 要不，吾把它放到#tusooa去。
<Stifler> `h
<robots> 好
<huangg> ^k^ `
<robots> 这bot杂了？都不说话？
<Stifler> jyf1987: 问下，在哪买kindle保险点
<tusooa> 出问题了
<jyf1987> Stifler: 不知道 我准备实体店
<Stifler> jyf1987: 哦，我这太偏远，没实体店
<jyf1987> Stifler: 乌鲁木齐没有么
<Stifler> jyf1987: 不知道，应该没有，落后的很
<Stifler> jyf1987: 打算叫朋友带一个
<jyf1987> Stifler: 你不是要出来混么 来北京就是了
<jyf1987> 额 我说这句话会不会被跨省阿 ofan
<Stifler> jyf1987: 大地方不敢去，没见过世面
<tusooa> robots: 嗯，现在好了。
<jyf1987> Stifler: 我家也是小地方 没啥
<Stifler> jyf1987: 哪啊？
<robots> 我去也
<jyf1987> 黄山市
<Stifler> jyf1987: 哇，名胜啊
<robots> hi
<jyf1987> Stifler: 我没上去过
<Stifler> 吃饭去，饿死了
<Stifler> jyf1987: 哦
<tenzu> jyf1987: 安徽？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 还要我说几遍阿 额
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我地理不好
<robots> -wjx
<robots> -w jx
<hymnusalae_> tenzu, 你不是地理不好吧……
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额 那你有没有时候走到大马去
<tenzu> 从shellmix.com挂irssi，被ban了，nnd
<hymnusalae_> tenzu, 出問題要歸因呀。
<tenzu> hymnusalae_: 你想表达啥意思？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 没签证，去不了
<hymnusalae_> tenzu, 啊，我什麽都不知道。哈哈哈
<jyf1987> tenzu: 什么时候回来阿
<tenzu> jyf1987: 遥遥无期，不过夏天能回去度假
<tusooa> ls
<jyf1987> tenzu: 为何 坡国邀请你研究人种改良计划？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 兲朝没找到坑，没地方落脚
<hymnusalae_> tenzu, 你可以在月球坑上落腳嘛！上面很多坑。
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你来北京 我给你挖个经济适用坑 你凑合着把自己埋了吧
<hymnusalae_> jyf1987, 是不是還要立著，把頭露出來，還省了墓碑了之類的……
<tenzu> jyf1987: 帝都太大，挣的钱不够租坑的
<DaBao> 顺便看看月球上是不是真有外星人或德国人太空基地
<tenzu> hymnusalae_: 月球上有多少坑，我就把你埋多少遍
<robots> 埋在月球上，goodidea
<jyf1987> tenzu: 有经济适用坑的 一个月77 埋得起
<hymnusalae_> tenzu, 看你本事了。
<hymnusalae_> DaBao, 那還要埋到地球那半邊了。
<DaBao> 哈哈
<tenzu> jyf1987: 一个月77还得跑去海南旅游，太折腾
<jyf1987> tenzu: 那是打折机票
<tenzu> jyf1987: 飞机坐吐了
<jyf1987> 再说了 穷人也要有生活麻
<jyf1987> 坐不起劳斯莱斯 宝马也凑合
<DaBao> 骑自行车去
<robots> irc不能发送文件了？
<DaBao> 应该可以的，但不是每次都能成功
<robots> 功能不可选...
<hymnusalae>  /msg NickServ identify hTT44vpnURvQ
<hymnusalae> 悲劇了……
<robots> 呵呵
<hymnusalae> 好的，把密碼換了……
<hymnusalae> 太恐怖了……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 怎么换？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD xxxxxx
<jyf1987> oh yeah
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 怎麽了？
<jyf1987> 看出你密码的门道了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哈？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 一個用 /dev/urandom 為原料制作的密碼你還能看出門道？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我一直想换了，原密码只有三位
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 真的阿 那我现在就可以暴力破了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 來，你給說說我這什麽門道……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, cat /dev/urandom | base64  ??
<jyf1987> 无 不可说
<jyf1987> 44是aa
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 不是，我還不會用 base64
<MaskRay> jyf: 怎么暴力？expect 匹配登录成功的模式？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 那是？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你密码不是才3位么
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 试999次就知道你密码了
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 很早以前的一個小腳本吧。好像是從什麽網站上看到的。
<jyf1987> 这个还可以并行的 嘿嘿
<robots> AFK
<MaskRay> jyf: 用程序怎么暴力？expect？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 哪里需要expect
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 好像就是什麽 passwordgen 的最早的源代碼之類的東西，不太清楚。這密碼用了3年了。
<jyf1987> 发信息过去 有返回的
<jyf1987> 是 nickserv给你发的
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 記得第1天背的時候很辛苦呀……
<jyf1987> 密码对了 会给你+mode
<RavenChan> hymnusalae,dd if=/dev/urandom bs=10 count=1 | base64 比如这样
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 可能吧。
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 总要用程序的吧，否则多麻烦
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 話說 FreeBSD 下沒有  base64？
<gebjgd> 同志们
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 有吧..
<gebjgd> 给个resolve里面的nameserver
<hymnusalae> 8.8.8.8
<MaskRay> RavenChan: coreutils 的东西。。。
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 8.8.8.8
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, resolve.conf里的？
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 嗯。
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 我在墙外
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 哦，
<hymnusalae> nameserver 202.102.192.68
<hymnusalae> nameserver 202.102.199.68
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 不是，你在牆外用 8.8.8.8 不很好嗎？
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 我登不上飞信
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 别的都正常
<jyf1987> MaskRay: irc解析又不麻烦
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 我知道不麻烦，我想知道你用什么写
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 話說昨天是誰說的，IRC那可以無視的安全性。這麽不安全的東西為什麽還用呀》
<myke2> hymnusalae: 今天早上有人这样说的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: lua python我都写过
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦。你反應真快……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 因为我今天早上提醒他们，他们这样回答我的
<hymnusalae> myke2, 這都查出來了。我還在打開記錄呢……
<gebjgd> 操。不是傻逼网络商屏蔽了飞信了吧
<hymnusalae> myke2, ……
<myke2> hymnusalae: MeaCulpa
<myke2> hymnusalae: 他对freeflying说的
<hymnusalae> myke2, ……
<jyf1987> irc手工都可以直接看的协议 有啥安全性可言
<jyf1987> 但是你可以走ssl阿
<jyf1987> 我想搞个无线电 接上国际网络 聊irc
<myke2> hymnusalae: 他们讨论的话题我觉得是极端敏感的
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦……
<ofan>  back..
<happyaron> jc叔叔回来了。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 即使ssl都没用，有log的地方哪里谈得上安全性
<ofan> ...
<Stifler> myke2: 对
<hymnusalae> myke2, 和 jyf1987 說去。
<myke2> hymnusalae: Stifler 特别是log可以随便Google下得到的
<Stifler> myke2: 那搞毛啊
<jyf1987> myke2: 那就错了 nick可以随便起的 你怕什么
<myke2> Stifler: 我说的就是这里
<Stifler> jyf1987: IP呢
<RavenChan> cfy, vps上面perl
<hymnusalae> myke2, 這裏原來經常來些不怕死的。上次還有個人大談“白俄羅斯LGBT”，被 happyaron 給封了。
<RavenChan> cfy, 很残缺= =
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不懂
<hymnusalae> myke2, 白俄羅斯 LGBT 參見 solidot.org 昨天的新聞……
<jyf1987> Stifler: 找个代理 或者上vps来
<myke2> hymnusalae: 哦，还是不看了，觉得没意思
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 你资讯真灵通 居然还懂这个 还给人封了
<Stifler> jyf1987: 嗯
<hymnusalae> myke2, 反正和 keyword 有關就是了。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 估计和communism有点关系
<hymnusalae> myke2, 我不知道，什麽都不知道。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 啊？我不记得了。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 問下，那個 problem_5 = foldr1 lcm [1..20] 這算不算賴皮呀……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 就是有個在那無界呀，fg呀那個。
<happyaron> 不记得了。。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 還踢了又進踢了又進，還說你們說話態度不好怎麽的。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 哪里赖皮了
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我觉得无论如何这里讨论和politics有关的话题就是很不明智的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, lcm 是內置函數呀……
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 你是不是体内有多重人格呢
<jyf1987> 轮流苏醒
<myke2> jyf1987: 问题很多人在这里讨论politics的时候还是拿自己管用的nicks讨论politics
<jyf1987> myke2: 这倒是
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没
<hymnusalae> myke2, 拿自己不管用的也不行。看到沒有 “已加入此頻道(~root@221.180.12.22)。”。後面不是有假的吧就直接悲劇了。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 最近累了，记忆力有些减退
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 忘了。。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你還真一本正經的回答了個“沒”……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你要囧死我呀……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 。。。
 * hymnusalae 囧死掉了
<myke2> hymnusalae: 这还是后话呢
<happyaron> 我是悲剧。。。唉，缺乏睡眠。
<ofan> 踩了 hymnusalae 两脚... 真死了..
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 去睡覺去，不然凍瘡會再來的。去睡去
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不行，没那么多时间睡觉。。。
<myke2> jyf1987: hymnusalae 还有即使你用了某种技术隐藏了身份，这个频道被“别人”盯上了也不是好事吧？
<ofan> myke2: 怕什么
<myke2> ofan: 牛犊不怕虎，被吃了怕也来不及
<happyaron> ofan: 你把他reset了？
 * happyaron lol
 * Stifler 飞到人群，一个群嘲
<ofan> happyaron: 完全不知情..
<hymnusalae> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/50f34333jw6de617gnkn6j.jpg
<hymnusalae> 哈哈哈
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 你跟悦姐要注意身体
<jyf1987> myke2 已经顶上了 无所谓了
<myke2> jyf1987: ?
<robots> hymnusalae: 搞笑
<hymnusalae> robots, 哈哈
<robots> hymnusalae，这不是何等的卧槽
<robots> ..
<jyf1987> freeflying: 候总是对岸人么？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 谢谢
<myke2> ???
<tenzu> 神飞升了
<robots> timeout???
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你這吐槽呀……
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 太強了
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 我至今未能完全把握“吐槽”二字的确切含义
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 這個本來就不好解釋。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 可以理解为碎碎念+说一些落井下石的话+批评么？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 不是。
<robots> 我想到了牛槽
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 英語叫 mock，日語我記得叫 tsukumi，中文叫吐槽。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 但都不完全對應。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: mock好理解一点
<jyf1987> ee开天眼了
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 也不能算mock吧= =
<robots> 为什么一说吐槽。我就想到 咀嚼的牛嘴和牛槽？？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 英語翻譯都是用 mock 代替。
<tenzu> RavenChan: 推上的dmyraven是你么？
<RavenChan> tenzu, 是啊= =
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你吐个槽给我看看
<jyf1987> 阿 对了 有人属兔的么
<tenzu> RavenChan: 出现次数最多的几个字符组合是:。。。一遍又一遍
<ofan> robots: 一开始我也这么理解...
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我从来不吐槽
<RavenChan> tenzu, = =
<robots> tenzu，你吐个牛槽我看看那
<ofan> 一开始理解'土嘈'的意思就是反胃.....
<tenzu> robots: 不是马么？又变牛了？
<robots> >:-)
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 吐槽的意思是將本來就不是很正式的問題給揭示出來，或者按照這個設定繼續延伸使它更偏離事實的搞笑方式。
<jyf1987> tenzu: 这句就是吐槽
<hymnusalae> tenzu, Wikipedia的解釋好像也不是很好，這種宅系物還是 Komica Wiki 更好。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 总结一下，无厘头跑题
<jyf1987> tenzu: 牛才反刍 马又不会
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 不，是結束無厘頭或者無厘頭跑題。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 兩者都是的。
<ofan> 土嘈 感觉跟 英文讨论里 troll比较像..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 明顯不是一個意思。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 看来我还得多修炼修炼
<RavenChan> ofan, 确实= =
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 不行呀，鄙人怎麽說也是個 Lv4 的人……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 应该是troll吧
<tenzu> ofan: 我感觉和troll差的比较远
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 真不是。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你看英語翻譯的魔法禁書目錄II最新集就知道了。
<ofan> 有那么一点像...
<robots> 吐槽：牛反刍后吐到槽里
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 翻译又不一定准咯= =
<ofan> 尤其看到那个trollface的表情..
<robots> >:-)
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, lv4是啥= =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 中間小萌老師被吐槽，英語翻譯一個用的summarize 一個用 mock
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, acfun上的lvl
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 有個帖子叫看你是lv幾。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我还以为是雏见泽综合征= =
<robots> hi，
<ofan> sankakucomplex.com不错
<hymnusalae> ofan, 上內褲呀，嗯還行。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 打錯了，那個叫三角褲。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 内裤?
<ofan> hymnusalae: ..
<hymnusalae> ofan, sankakucomplex 三角褲
<hymnusalae> ofan, 著名漫宅站
<ofan> hymnusalae: 还行.. 猛图比较多..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 問題是感覺不好看。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 自從上了acfun以後我再也不看黃片了……
<chendy> sankakucomplex 是不是煎蛋上面为抱外孙雇人强奸自己女儿消息来源？
<hymnusalae> chendy, 天呀，還有這麽凶殘的事……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 为什么
<jyf1987> acfun如何
<ofan> 不知道,求真相.. 难道有秘密入口? hymnusalae
<jyf1987> mtime的什么 3p女王雷冋水俱乐部也还不错
<chendy> 快上煎蛋看看吧 jandan.net
<ofan> 煎蛋没意思
<RavenChan> ofan, hymnusalae 似乎确实有acfun秘密入口的传说诶
<Stifler> jyf1987: 我属兔啊
<jyf1987> 24？
<Stifler> jyf1987: 嗯
<jyf1987> 同年阿 今年本命
<jyf1987> 不知道谁2012的时候本命年
<ofan> RavenChan: 求真相..
<Stifler> jyf1987: 那就强了
<RavenChan> ofan, 我也想知道真相= =
<Stifler> jyf1987: 本命年大灾
<jyf1987> Stifler: 2012也太大了
<Stifler> jyf1987: 哈哈
<ofan> RavenChan: acfun看上去很和谐.. hymnusalae 为什么说都不看片了..
<Stifler> jyf1987: 可以穿红内裤抵一张船票
<jyf1987> ofan: 要有点高级趣味好不好
<hymnusalae> ofan, RavenChan, 你們在想什麽呢？
<Stifler> 谁有萌壁纸给我传几个
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 還是你知情呀。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 你那话是想表达啥意思..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 就是字面意思呀。看了 acfun 以後再也不看A片了呀。
<Stifler> 最后一跟烟了，舍不得抽啊
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 煙會降低藥物作用的效果，給醫師帶來麻煩。你還是戒了吧。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 奥 懂了
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 為什麼= =
<Stifler> 看来得卷漠河烟了
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 空虚啊
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, acfun 著名名言，不解釋。
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 切jj去。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 被你说中了，准备割BP
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 哈哈
<Stifler> 有割过的没，讲下
<Stifler> 吓得没人说话了？
<RavenChan> Stifler, 自己动手= =？
<Stifler> RavenChan: 当然是找漂亮女医师啦
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 好吧，我和你說，割完以後1個月准備內8字，就這樣。
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 你今年有20歲沒有？
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 24
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 好了，割了也沒有用了。就這樣。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 我准备一直躺着
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 为啥
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 不為什麽。
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 不說了。說著好惡心。
<tenzu> reviewer都不是好东西
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 。。。
 * hymnusalae to acfun
<chendy> 据说有在做手术时因为太敏感当场射了的监介段子
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 論文還不行？
<hymnusalae> chendy, 監介……
<Stifler> chendy: 不会吧
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 用了一天时间，搞定了一个问题
<hymnusalae> chendy, 尷尬……
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 那不就快了嗎？你有多少問題呀？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 30来个吧
<Guest67546> 哈哈  我 来 了
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 呃，加油吧。
<jyf1987> 割什么?
<chendy> oioi 的风格啊
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, bp
<Stifler> jyf1987: JJ
<Guest67546> BB
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 哦 这个阿 我也包皮长  不过没时间去割
<Guest67546> -  -
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 不是我，是 Stifler
<jyf1987> 恢复要个一周呢
<Guest2568> 环切是片切？
<jyf1987> 只有靠长假了
<tenzu> jyf1987: 割了吧
<jyf1987> 当然要环切了
<hymnusalae> 我操，這裏太沒有下限了。
<Guest67546> -  -
<jyf1987> tenzu: 没时间去麻
<jyf1987> tenzu: 反正目前也不影响
<Stifler> hymnusalae: - -
<tenzu> jyf1987: 作为一名职业互撸娃，你应该去割
<Stifler> tenzu: 哈哈
<tenzu> Stifler: 严肃点儿
<jyf1987> tenzu: 无碍 我是可以外翻的 不是那种翻不出来的
<Stifler> 职业的。。
<Guest67546> -  - 有点象饭否 啊   淫荡啊
<Stifler> jyf1987: 比我好点
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你還他妹地在這嚴肅，你這是嚴肅嗎？你能讓人嚴肅嗎？嗯？！（吐槽
<jyf1987> Stifler: 你都翻不出来？那小时候就需要动了
<Guest67546> -  -
<Stifler> jyf1987: 嗯，条件差，耽搁了
<codeblue> ÇÐÁËËãÁË
<^k^> codeblue:say 切了算了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<NoIE> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/02/09/0123204
<NoIE> 再见了，Windows AutoRun
<Stifler> ...
<Guest67546> 再见 了  WINDOWS
<jyf1987> Stifler: 我这也没有人服饰我 等有老婆了再说吧 你那个不能等
<Stifler> jyf1987: 是啊，不方便的很
<jyf1987> Stifler: 我忽然发现你这个nick读起来和美国派里那个人一样
<Stifler> jyf1987: 就是那个硬条
<jyf1987> 恩
<Stifler> jyf1987: ^ ^
<tenzu> 我想起来了，那个stifler
<Stifler> tenzu: 都看了？
<tenzu> Stifler: 1-7都看过
<Stifler> tenzu: 6，7没看，今晚就看，呵呵
 * RavenChan 让我们一起探索这个频道的下限吧
<Stifler> tenzu: 话说你那个头像有点眼熟，是谁来着？
<tenzu> 包子飞升了
<tenzu> 包子又飞回来了
<tenzu> Stifler: 无名素人
<zmcbb30> ......
<Stifler> tenzu: 哦
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥好
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包抱抱
<Guest67546> 怎么不讨论 技术问题
<Guest67546> ?
<hymnusalae> Guest67546, 你給個技術問題，大家就可以討論了。
<Guest67546> 我的 PACKAGE  乱 了  怎么办 ?
<hymnusalae> Guest67546, 什麽系統……
<Stifler> Guest67546: 重装吧
 * RavenChan 砍了重练
<Guest67546> 10.04
<Guest67546> -  -
<hymnusalae> Guest67546, Ubuntu有什麽叫Package亂了這一說？
<Guest2568> hi
<Stifler> Guest67546: 是不是要apt-get -f install?
<Guest67546> 不晓的  更新的是候说 有个别的更新不了
<Guest67546> UBUNTU 软件中心 有 时候也 装不了软件
<Guest2568> 割皮包
<Stifler> ...
<Guest2568> hi
<RavenChan> robots, 如果是我，我就不会在说了“哔——”以后还把nick改成我用的nick= =
<jyf1987> 大陆游客赴台自由行有望今年清明节（4月5日）左右开启，上海和北京两个城市的居民将率先尝鲜，每天以500人为上限。申请人必须达一定身份资格：在公安部门无不良纪录、存款或房地产证明、年工资15万元人民币(约75万新台币)以上、取得银行金卡等五条件至少要符合两项。
<jyf1987> 割包皮 包饺子
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 等5項條件，這裏有4個了，還有一個呢？
<palomino|working> ......... , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 肉少点吧 , jyf1987
<Stifler> jyf1987: 厉害
<robots> 登录成guest..
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 不要误会 是两码事 一起做而已
<hymnusalae> robots, 因為有人也叫robots吧，應該是。
<palomino|working> ...........
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 反正两项还是可以符合的
<jyf1987> 正好10月份去台湾自由行去
<robots> 我已经注册了
<Stifler> 2,3项几十年内实现不了
<jyf1987> 存款证明 无犯罪记录 这两项许多人都可以阿
<Stifler> jyf1987: 存款也有下限吧，10块钱也行？
<jyf1987> Stifler: who knows
<tusooa> 咋这么多guest
<Stifler> jyf1987: 15W
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 存款証明和存款不一樣。
<jyf1987> Stifler: 这个借点钱进去就是了 就跟开企业要注册资金一样
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 哦
<jyf1987> Stifler: 我有房子 也可以
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 存款証明要20元手續費才開，你就10元，你去証明個？
<tusooa> 年工资15万元人民币 ...
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 哎
<oYO> fireware 什么的有错误怎么办啊？
<oYO> 具体提示没看清。
<tenzu> RavenChan: 我可以unfo @dmyraven么？
<oYO> 来个人帮帮忙啊。
<hymnusalae> oYO, 提示沒有看清你上人怎麽幫……
<tusooa> 就是
<oYO> 安装软件时提示fireware-b43返回错误号1
<oYO> 就是这个。。。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么残缺了?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee?
<cfy> iGoogle: 咋了?
<tusooa> 把完整提示，贴到Paste上，然后把网址发过来
<cfy> 我终于买到车票啦....
<tusooa> 装的什么软件，等等。
<oYO> 我不知道怎么让它再出现这个提示。。。
<tusooa> oYO: apt ?
<oYO> avant窗口导航器
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> oYO: 这东西能安装软件？
<oYO>  在tweak里面看到的这个软件，顺手就在tweak里勾选，
<oYO> 应用就安装好了。
<hymnusalae> oYO, 要是不影響你正常使用就不用管了。
<RavenChan> cfy, 好多包都没装，用cpan又怕搞乱了
<oYO> 每次开机时都会有这个提示。
<tusooa> oYO: 把图截下来
<RavenChan> cfy, 所以现在装在/root/perl
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa>  /root ... 普通用户不能访问的吧
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦?cpanm么?apt-get没有不么?
<oYO> 关键是我不知道怎么让它再出现这个提示。我再试一下安个小软件，估计还是会有提示的。
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦?cpanm么?apt-get没有么?
<tusooa> s/cpanm/cpan/
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯= =我要net::twitter
<tusooa> RavenChan: 又上不去。
<RavenChan> tusooa, ?
<cfy> RavenChan:包 太偏了...
<cfy> tusooa: 干啥你?
<cfy> tusooa: s/cpan/cpanm/
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 没用过cpanm?
<cfy> tusooa: 快试试...
<cfy> XD
<tusooa> ● cpanm
<tusooa> Tip: Correct cpanm to cpan ? [N]o/[Y]es/[E]dit/[A]bort =>
<RavenChan> cfy, cpanm是啥
<tusooa> There's no package contains the command 'cpanm'.
<oYO> 找到了。dpkg：处理 firmware-b43-installer (--configure)时出错：
<oYO>  子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 1
<cfy> tusooa: 装一下.
<tusooa> http://search.cpan.org/~miyagawa/App-cpanminus-1.1008/bin/cpanm
<oYO> 怎么办？
<tusooa> cpanm - get, unpack build and install modules from CPAN
<RavenChan> cfy, cpanm和cpan有何不同？
<tusooa> oYO: sudo aptitude -f install 试试
<oYO> tusooa: 好的。‘
<cfy> RavenChan: 不清楚.不过听说挺好.还是新的.所以我用用
<RavenChan> cfy, 好了现在把机器人扔在vps上了= =不介意吧
<RavenChan> cfy, 嘛，你也不能偷偷用我的access token啊= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 不介意
<oYO> tusooa: 正在设置 firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-4) ...
<oYO> Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<cfy> RavenChan: ?
<oYO> Aborting.
<cfy> RavenChan: 啥access token?
<RavenChan> cfy, twitter的access token
<cfy> RavenChan: 没用过....
<cfy> RavenChan: 那是什么?
<RavenChan> cfy, 有了这个就能访问那个机器人帐号发推什么的了
<tusooa> oYO: echo $?
<kjoij> 新人报道。。。。
<oYO> 255
<cfy> RavenChan: 我没用过....如果有人用了肯定不是我XD
<RavenChan> cfy, 喵
<oYO> tusooa: echo $?  255
<tusooa> oYO: 证明出问题了。把aptitude 的全部信息贴到paste上去。
<tusooa> *** kjoij (782b1daf@gateway/web/freenode/ip.120.43.29.175) has quit: ...
<oYO> 好。
<oYO> tusooa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82625
<cfy> ofan: 在不?
<cfy> ofan: xen可以换内核不?
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽.....
<tusooa> oYO: 应该不会有太大影响的。只要你安装软件用aptitude的话。
<oYO> 但是每次开机都会这样子提示。而且我现在一个大问题就是wifi连接不上。
<oYO> tusooa: win下一切正常。ubuntu下就死活连不上。
<tusooa> oYO: 那就不知道了。对wifi不熟悉。
<oYO> 郁闷呐。
<Router2> oYO: 驱动没问题？
<hymnusalae> oYO, BCM4312?
<oYO> 驱动有可能有问题。那天更新网卡驱动时卡了。
<hymnusalae> oYO, BCM4315?
<oYO> win下是8168什么的＝
<oYO> 在这里我就不知道是什么了。
<cfy> Kandu: 在不?
<cfy> ofan: 在不?
<hymnusalae> oYO, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=52587&start=15
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian User Forums • View topic - [SOLVED} BCM4312 not working
<hymnusalae> oYO, 8168是有線的吧。
<ofan> cfy: 不懂xen啊..
<hymnusalae> oYO, 上面那個鏈接好像和你的問題一樣，你認真看下吧。但願有幫助。
<oYO> 好的。
<hymnusalae> oYO, 祝好運
<oYO> 我现在安装驱动安装不了了。
<oYO> 直接提示这个驱动的安装失败了。
<hymnusalae> oYO, 我看還有個包 when i installed the LPPHY driver ( firmware-b43-lpphy-installer) everything was fine
<hymnusalae> oYO, 都 試試吧。反正。
<oYO> hymnusalae: 好的。
<cfy> 软件: Firefox 4 Beta 11发布，加入Do Not Track
<hymnusalae> cfy, Do Not Track 算是個假功能。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我知道
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我正想说,这个有p用XD
<hymnusalae> cfy, 嗯。好像和殺人犯說我聲明我應該不被殺……
<cfy> 不如电脑开个http服务,写着do not attck me.....
<cfy> hymnusalae: 给病毒发信息...不要感染我...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哈哈。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 厄,我当时还在看新闻....说斯坦福的什么什么研究出个新软件可以防止被追踪信息...
<cfy> hymnusalae: 然后和这个do not track差不多...或许就是同一个东西....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 呃……
<cfy> 我本来以为是和沙盒之类的东西.
<cfy> perl -e 'use less time; xxxxx'
<cfy> 看电视去....
<cfy> 哈哈,我买到车票咯...
<tusooa> ...
<hymnusalae> tusooa, 怎麽了？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你那票不好習嗎？
<tusooa> 几分钟内，全是join/quit
<hymnusalae> tusooa, 很正常。
<kingbo> 呵呵，irc开机登录，关机退出，几天没一句的说
<happyaron> .
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 對了，問件正事。你之前有用過 OSS 4 嗎？
<tusooa> ls
<hymnusalae> tusooa, ？
<tenzu> 神又飞升了
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 没
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這樣，我之前做 OSS 4 的 ebuild 的時候遇到個問題。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 和模塊編譯有關的。我把東西找出來再找你吧。
<happyaron> OK，我尽量
<freeflying> http://dis.4chan.org/read/prog/1180084983/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 4chan BBS - Evolution of a Python programmer
<cfy> edison0354: 老赵XD
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 没啥XD
<cfy> edison0354: 车票买到没..
<edison0354> cfy: ==
<edison0354> cfy: 动车
<edison0354> cfy: 一天开8趟
<cfy> edison0354: 我差点买不到...
<edison0354> cfy: 28开学，表示毫无压力
<edison0354> cfy: 你悲剧
<cfy> edison0354: 我去温州也差不多...排了2.5h...
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 咋那么多人？
<cfy> edison0354: 离窗口还有分分钟就要关闭的时候...轮到我了...
<cfy> edison0354: 不清楚...
<cfy> MaskRay: os.execute(".scripts/start-tiling &")
<edison0354> cfy: 汗
<cfy> MaskRay: 这是自启脚本?
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽
<cfy> iGoogle: ee?
<cfy> edison0354: 哈哈,awesome用着不错,你用啥的?
<edison0354> cfy: gnome  ==
<edison0354> cfy: 额，你不是用fvwm的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<MaskRay> cfy: 因为 stumpwm sawfish awesome 都需要自动运行一些程序，所以特地弄了个脚本
 * NoIE 我用 python 编写的小游戏竟然只有 42.6 fps，生气。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 什么游戏？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 大富翁
<jyf1987> NoIE: 大富翁追求fps做啥
<NoIE> jyf1987: 因为我现在制作的场景很简单，我怕等以后场景复杂了，怕是连10fps都到不了了.
<jyf1987> NoIE: 3d的？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 3d的.
<jyf1987> 额
<M-sprite> M-sprite hi
<jyf1987> 我地吭噌阿
<jyf1987> NoIE: 你不是搞vc的么 怎么用起py了
<Guest2568> 坑爹 蚂蚁四？
<NoIE> jyf1987: vc太难，而且我不想用win了。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 额 你都用他开发的人 还说难
<NoIE> jyf1987: 我打算学好python，然后忘掉vc。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 学过的东西干吗要忘记 会修xp都可以泡妞呢
<jyf1987> 知识都是有用的
<NoIE> jyf1987: 现在，第二个目标已经达成了，第一个目标还未实现。
<jyf1987> 国产007里说得好 就算是一条内裤一张卫生纸也是有他的用处的
<Guest2568> >:-)
<Guest2568> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=316513 救救这位悲剧哥
<Guest2568> 前2天刚装Ubuntu10.10，装的时候选择默认的“清空并选中整个磁盘”。
<Guest2568> 打开后发现，它只有filesystem。没有类似windows的CDEF盘符。
<Guest2568> 想用mount命令，让它能显示D盘和E盘。具体命令如何写啊？谢谢高手
<edison0354> jyf1987: 校内有篇日志，专门讲上门为MM修电脑的注意事项的……
<void1> Guest2568: 已经悲剧了
<NoIE> 请找一份恢复文件的工具，因为您的硬盘已经被清空了。
<Guest2568> void1，当事人？
<void1> 不是
<void1> 这个描述的话，是不可能回来了
<void1> Guest2568: 以为你是当事人 :D
<jyf1987> edison0354: 看过 可惜我已经修完了
<NoIE> 用PhotoRec，可以恢复少量文件，少量。
<Guest2568> 希望是wubi
<Naux> 谁能告我，mplayer(gui) 拉伸视屏窗口，画面改变大小，如何设置？哪个参数
<NoIE> 我的签名：
<NoIE> 请您在和游戏中的BOSS交战之前先保存您的游戏进度
<NoIE> 请您在安装不熟悉的操作系统之前先备份您的重要文件
<NoIE> Ubuntu 速配指南：http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref
<NoIE> 我的博客：http://NoIE.blogbus.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: 速配指南 - Ubuntu中文
<Guest2568> 或是没有重要文件
<jiero> GNOME 3 official ISO is based on OpenSuse.
<Naux> 谁能告我，mplayer(gui) 拉伸视屏窗口，画面改变大小，如何设置？哪个参数?谢谢呀
<jiero> NoIE: please note, there are no save option in dungeon crawl game, you have a life only
<myke2> Naux: -vf scale=<width>:<height>:1
<Naux> myke2:在config文件中的参数是什么？
<NoIE> jiero: 去玩日式RPG吧。
<myke2> Naux: 不知道，没写过。mplayer的man很乱
<jiero> NoIE: come to play zk, realtime warfare
<Naux> myke2:哦，还是谢谢^_^
<happyaron> jiero: the novell guy prepared gnome3.org
<Guest29300> 貌四  IRC  没什么玩头 啊
<Naux> ...
<jiero> happyaron: ya
<hymnusalae> Guest29300, 那就不玩。：）
<Guest29300> -  -
<myke2> void1: Guest2568 清空并选中整个磁盘 Orz
<myke2> 请问Windows 7只能装在第一分区?
<OT_iux> @@
 * NoIE win一向难伺候，还有，win有一个隐藏的引导分区，貌似是从linux上学来的。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, Linux有嗎？
<rothsdad> 问个问题，bitlbee支持语音聊天吗？
<NoIE> hymnusalae: /boot 分区。
<myke2> NoIE: 我怎么没有?
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 我 /boot 都不分區的……
<NoIE> myke2: 那时很久以前的事了。
<myke2> NoIE: Windows NT?
<NoIE> myke2: 旧版本的linux必须给/boot单独分区。
<myke2> NoIE: 不是，我说Win的隐藏引导分区
<myke2> NoIE: 我分/boot ext2的
<myke2> NoIE: 很多还是推荐分/boot的吧，特别是如果打算把/扔到btrfs里面的。
<NoIE> 笔误：win7有一个隐藏分区.
<myke2> NoIE: 我似乎没有，我用fdisk没发现
<myke2> NoIE: 如果启动lvm是不是/boot基本上必须要有的?
<NoIE> myke2: 现在的linux，一般都把/boot的内容放在/分区里。
<rothsdad> NoIE: 傻瓜式分区
<myke2> NoIE: 不是吧
<myke2> NoIE: 像我ArchLinux，不分/boot会警告的
<NoIE> myke2: 高手
<rothsdad> myke2: 可以掠过
<rothsdad> 虽然单独分区效率很高
<myke2> rothsdad: 如果不可以略过应该就叫做Error了吧?
<myke2> NoIE: 还有，你说的Linux分区是什么意思？是自动分区？还是？
<rothsdad> myke2: lol
<gjp> cfy: 在没？
<NoIE> myke2: 抱歉，我说过什么我给忘了。
<hymnusalae> http://www.snotr.com/video/6209
<myke2> rothsdad: 我也基本上是傻瓜式分区，只有/boot和/home是分出去的
<rothsdad> myke2: 呵呵
<myke2> rothsdad: 没必要都分出去吧? 毕竟对文件系统知之甚少，如果分出去都是ext3，那没什么大用吧？
<rothsdad> myke2: 当然不是ext3，每个分区想要效率最高的话，都有适合自己的文件系统
<rothsdad> 话说ext3已经基本废掉了，ext2速度绝对优势（很多服务器还是ext2），而ext4完美取代ext3,而且容易转换
<Jagdwurst> 用ext2断过电的人深有体会...
<rothsdad> 额。。
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @shellolee RT @MetPia: 233.。。 RT @Darwin999: 小时候我的偶像是汪精卫，觉得他又能卖国又能填海，很了不起。。。
<rothsdad> http://man.ddvip.com/linux/Mandrakelinuxref/ch09s01.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 不同文件系统的比较
<iGoogle> 又傻到看别人瞎说。 jyf1987
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 很好玩被
<iGoogle> 没觉得啊
 * rothsdad bitlbee支持语音吗？
<rothsdad> google没有哦
 * microcai hi, Im back . 换了个主板，内存和CPU。 内存加到 4G 咯
<happyaron> rothsdad: ext3不会那么容易废掉
<rothsdad> microcai: 好配置！不完游戏就浪费咯
<happyaron> rothsdad: 比ext4更安全。
<microcai> rothsdad: 那是。为了玩 X-plane 啦
<microcai> rothsdad: 老主板被我刷 BIOS 刷挂了的
<happyaron> ext2还在用是因为升级成本大吧。
<basncy> 有没有什么好的超频软件？
<happyaron> 吃饭。
<microcai> basncy:  BIOS is the best
<rothsdad> happyaron: 目前是，ext4会完善的
<microcai> basncy:  BIOS is the best over clocking software
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 这irc支持不。
<rothsdad> happyaron: 恩ext2升级成本大，性能好，功能就不能强求了
<basncy> microcai, thank you,but my bios doesn't have that option
<rothsdad> iGoogle: irc不是有个什么协议，可以传送文件，我想，文件都能传送，语音自然也行咯
<iGoogle> 那可不同了。除开是nc那样开端口，然后随便你怎么处理数据，才有可能。
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 嘿嘿
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 看来你有过hack的经验哦
 * rothsdad 膜拜iGoogle
<iGoogle> 没黑过别人。@
<cfy> Guest2568: 在
<rothsdad> 这个就不知道咯
<iGoogle> 你去#bitlbee房间嘛
<cfy> Guest2568: 发错...
<rothsdad> 恩，我问问去
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,帮我黑了路由器
<iGoogle> 问以后会支持不。
<rothsdad> ok
<iGoogle> 有毛笔没。 cfy
<Guest2568> o
<cfy> iGoogle: 毛笔?
<cfy> iGoogle: 可能有吧.
<rothsdad> iGoogle: cannot send to channel
<iGoogle> 涂抹下，还是容易变黑的
<rothsdad> iGoogle: #bitlbee
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 很好.你帮我找到路由器.
<cfy> iGoogle: 我去刷....
<iGoogle> rothsdad:  oftc的房间。
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 不明白
<cfy> rothsdad: 别的服务器
<iGoogle> 在另外的服务器
<Colin-shzsc> 新版的 Chrome Beta 自带的 Flash 10.2 插件竟然和系统里的那个 10.1 的冲突，不过在 Chrome 里面禁用了系统的那个后真的感觉很不错（据说 10.2 有重大变革）
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 哦，ee，帮我问问吧 :)
<iGoogle> 不是freenode的
<iGoogle> 。。我不问。这问题容易被骂的。
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 那就更谢谢ee啦
<iGoogle> @
<iGoogle> Colin-shzsc: 别人芯片都支持flash10.2了。换机器吧。
<iGoogle> 搞啥软件
 * rothsdad Apple的ipad和MOTO的XOOM大家支持哪个？？
<microcai> rothsdad:  .. 刚刚看成 iGoogle 看来你有过Sex经验 哦 ... 我囧
<rothsdad> 哈哈哈
<iGoogle> 。。
<robots> ..
<myke2> rothsdad: 听 happyaron 说ext3的fsync快
<iGoogle> 支持下meego rothsdad 赶紧去买
<rothsdad> myke2: 恩，ext4还在发展中，ext3的一些性能还是不错的
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 说说meego的优点？
<robots> ext4还在发展中？
<robots> ????
<iGoogle> 不知道。没设备啊
<myke2> rothsdad: ext4的速度还在发展中，是向低速发展
<robots> ??
<rothsdad> myke2: 但有很多很酷的特性
<robots> meego,android?
<rothsdad> android +1
<robots> htc G8
<robots> 搞不到那种动态壁纸效果
<rothsdad> xoom android3.0 双核 双摄像头 1080P 多点触摸 10.1‘ 800$左右
<rothsdad> ipad iOS4 单核 无摄像头 720P 多点触摸 3800￥
<rothsdad> 但想在ipad上开发程序得有苹果系统才行
<rothsdad> 想入手一个平板
<cfy> iGoogle: ee.北京去好了?
<cfy> rothsdad: ipad 2?
<rothsdad> cfy: ipad2 + 一台苹果笔记本 + 昂贵的价格
<cfy> rothsdad: 找ee买
<rothsdad> cfy: ee卖这个？
<cfy> rothsdad: ee可以转行嘛XD
<rothsdad> 恩，好主意
<rothsdad> 吃饭咯～
<cfy> ofan: http://book.realworldhaskell.org/
<cfy> ofan: 原来是宕机了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 沒有宕呀？
<MaskRay> cfy: 学 haskell 了？
<robots> 怎样去掉ubuntu开机logo
<robots> 因为我打算装fglrx了
<hymnusalae> robots, 按Esc？
<OT_iux> robots: 似乎得修改 splash screen
<OT_iux> robots: 或者……试着修改grub啥的
<robots> e？字符刷屏，最后自动登录
<robots> 我需要怎么作？
<OT_iux> @@
<robots> @@？
<OT_iux> Ubuntu么？试着修改splash screen
<OT_iux> 你Google下怎么干掉那个吧
<robots> 10.04
<OT_iux> 因为我也不知怎么干掉splash screen
<myke2> OT_iux: 去掉grub中splash
<OT_iux> 噢噢，谢谢
<OT_iux> robots... try it
<robots> plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<robots> plymouth 这个能否干掉？
<myke2> robots: OT_iux vim /etc/default/grub
<robots> 好
<OT_iux> 我可不是sudo
 * OT_iux 打滚
<ofan> cfy: 恩..
<Naux> 烦死我了，用MPLAYER看视频，不管是有没有GUI，都无法拉伸画面，永远是1：1 ，在配置里添加 ZOOM=YES 也没用，哪位帮我下
<ofan> smplayer
<Naux> ....可以不用装其他软件的情况下弄好不?  谢谢，可这不是我要的答案
<Naux> 看 吸血鬼日记 都看的没心情了= =
<ofan> 那就man mplayer
<cfy> ofan: hymnusalae: MaskRay: 前端时间不是那个那个网站打不开嘛
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不是吧……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不過我到是打不開那個blog
<hymnusalae> cfy, 就是www.realworldhaskell.org/blog
<cfy> hymnusalae: 有啊.当时认为是被墙么.不是么?
<cfy> 现在能打开
<ofan> hymnusalae: 我能打卡
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是用C写写,实在不行学习下lisp.
<MaskRay> cfy: 我 wget 下来了，你要吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我在线看好了.反正即使被墙.也我也可以跑到图书馆看 XD
<MaskRay> cfy: 你不是看不了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 前段时间不是打不开么?
<Guest80087> 个为  用什么翻墙?
<MaskRay> cfy: 一直能打开
<cfy> MaskRay: 今天我看看,能打开了.所以觉得可能是宕机了.
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦....
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我知道你能。上次你說了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不知道。
<Guest2568> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal
<Guest2568> ^k^ 翻译一下
<edison0354> Guest2568: /etc/default/grub?
<Guest2568> e
<Guest2568> 额
<edison0354> Guest2568: 那个禁止倒计时的选项我一直没弄好……
<Guest2568> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<Guest2568> 这个？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你以前的awesome窗口上有x,最大化,最小化之类的东西么?
<cfy> MaskRay: 或者说awesome可以有那些么?
<NoIE> 我有一个问题，我妈妈的一位老师，年纪大概超过80岁了.
<NoIE> 他的电脑出了点问题
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有，tiling wm 都没的吧
<cfy> 80+...
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.
<NoIE> 按照他的说法，就是插上电源，”彭！“一响，然后就没显示了。
<NoIE> 我明天要到他家去修电脑，我不知道他的电脑大概是出了什么问题。
<Guest2568> 电源扎了
<cfy> 年纪有什么关系?
<Guest2568> 带个电源
<edison0354> Guest2568: 还有另一个倒计时
<NoIE> 我去他家的时候需要带什么东西？只带一个电源够吗？
<NoIE> 会不会是主板的问题？
<edison0354> NoIE: 不会是显示器吗？
<Guest2568> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Guest2568> 我想把这一行注释掉，大家有何高见？
<cfy> 带台电脑过去...先让他用着,你把电脑托回来修...
<OT_iux> 说不定已经连主板一起烧了
<ofan> NoIE: 直接把电脑拎电脑城去
<edison0354> Guest2568: 你喜欢看字符界面啊？
<NoIE> 我的机箱是背板走线，拆电源很费事。。。
<ofan> 烧也烧电源
<microcai> NoIE:  ... ..
<Guest2568> 本身logo界面也就2秒
<NoIE> 我不建议他去电脑城，他去电脑城买的东西，都是市价的几倍。。。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/134312.htm
<NoIE> 我可以带上我的小本本，用来测试显示器。
<Guest2568> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Guest2568> 我想把这一行注释掉，大家有何高见？
<OT_iux> 没试过= =
<lemon> 好吧  那你就等 着一屏幕的英文
<microcai> NoIE: 本本可以用来当显示器用的？？？！
<Guest2568> 能见到桌面不？
<NoIE> microcai: 用来测试他的显示器。
<lemon> 能
<lemon> 在家闲得蛋痛
<microcai> NoIE:  哦。4G内存了，可惜主板只能插2个
<Guest2568> 好，马上试试，
<lemon> 有没有什么好玩的东西
<NoIE> microcai: 我的可以插四条。
<microcai> 要不然过些日子就加到8G  ......
<Guest2568> 要那么大的内存好干什么？不如ssd来的快
<microcai> Guest2568:  ... 关 swap 上 x-plane  ....
<happyaron> 4G内存足够在内存里执行所有常规操作了。。。
<happyaron> 把系统安装到内存里。
<M-sprite> 有谁是使用wicd联网的？
<microcai> happyaron: 不够
<microcai> happyaron:  我 4G 内存现在已经不够了
<happyaron> microcai: 你牛13
<microcai> happyaron: 只 150M free 了
<Guest2568> 牛x
 * microcai 2G 用在了 cache 上 .. Linux 真会利用内存！
<M-sprite> 有谁是使用wicd联网的？
<happyaron> microcai: cache啊，那不算。
<microcai> happyaron:  CPU 也换了，用 AM3 接口的了。 AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 Processor
<microcai> happyaron: 现在才卖  270, 非常划算啊
<microcai> happyaron: RAID 用过么？ sata 实现的 RAID0
<microcai> happyaron: 一个硬盘的 raid0
<wecing> 晚上好，各位。我想问下，在gnome下如何强制某个程序使用特定的gtk主题？
<happyaron> microcai: 没
<happyaron> microcai: 我自己的硬盘还是pata
<cfy> MaskRay: perl果然太慢了...
<cfy> MaskRay: C,n^2,0.3-
<NoIE> 我记得，gtk程序可以单独设置.rc主题文件，具体的我就不清楚了。
<microcai> happyaron:  SATA-II 的接口速度是  300MB/s 可是一般系统总是识别为 UDMA 133.
<ayaka> microcai, bios问题
<ofan> microcai: 一个硬盘还组raid?
<microcai> happyaron: 我查了一下，要实现 300MB/s 只有两个方式。 AHCI 和 RAID
<microcai> ofan:  happyaron: 我查了一下，要实现 300MB/s 只有两个方式。 AHCI 和 RAID
<ayaka> 当然achi
<edison0354> microcai: 那些速度都是浮云，反正硬盘速度也就那样了
<edison0354> microcai: 机械硬盘……
<microcai> ofan: 所以一个硬盘组 RAID 是为了在么有AHCI的BIOS上发挥 300MB/s 的威力
<ayaka> edison0354, 不对阿，他的sata在兼容模式下是性能下降的
<microcai> edison0354: 但是可以降低CPU占有率的
<ofan> microcai: 怎么组?
<ayaka> microcai, 一个是不可能的，bios自动切换
<microcai> ofan: 还在摸索。现在在重新编译内核加入 RAID 支持后去BIOS开启 RAID 试试
<microcai> ayaka: 可以的
<ayaka> microcai, raid没有一个硬盘的模式
<microcai> ayaka: 我试试嘛
<ayaka> microcai, 还有民用主板的raid是模拟的，linux可能认不出来
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道为什么用了 bignum gmp 还这么慢
<microcai> ayaka: 用了RAID 后 kernel 应该用神吗名字标示的？ /dev/raid0 ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 题目不一样吧,perl进行数学运算就慢....
<ayaka> microcai, 不是的
<cfy> MaskRay: 肯定操作很多.库上倒是不多吧
<ayaka> microcai, 我有点忘了
<cfy> MaskRay: http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems&id=14
<cfy> MaskRay: long long够么?不够我上gmp
<Guest2568> ubuntu2.6.38内核在哪下载？
<Guest2568> 是deb包
<ayaka> Guest2568, aptiget source linux-heads-'uname -k'
<ayaka> Guest2568, aptiget source linux-heads-'uname -r'
<MaskRay> cfy: 够
<microcai> ayaka: 查查
<cfy> MaskRay: int呢?
<cfy> MaskRay: int为啥int长度没变呢...囧..
<MaskRay> cfy: int 不够
<cfy> MaskRay: 指针倒是64的.为啥int还是只有32?
<cfy> MaskRay: cpu的关系么?
<MaskRay> cfy: LP64 模型
<cfy> MaskRay: 不懂...
<MaskRay> cfy: http://blog.csdn.net/wyywatdl/archive/2009/10/16/4683762.aspx
<Guest2568> heads？不是image么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,我看看.(其实我也google了一下XD)
<ayaka> Guest2568, 做了就是了
<RavenChan> cfy, 我现在放了个更容易用的客户端= =
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 那题64位就够了。不是前两天就看你在做那题了……
<ayaka> microcai, /dev/mdX
<Guest2568> 无法找到与 linux-heads-2.6.32-28-generic 对应的源代码包
<ayaka> Guest2568, 等一下
<ayaka> Guest2568, apt-get source linux-heads-2.6.32-28
<Guest2568> ？？其实我就想要那个2.6.38的deb
<Guest2568> 以前瞎子曾提到过
<ayaka> Guest2568, 没错就是那个，我忘记我是debian了
<ayaka> Guest2568, 下载下来是3个文件
<Guest2568> =
<microcai> ayaka: /dev/mdX X 代表分区么？
<ayaka> microcai, 没有是一个raid
<happyaron> Guest2568: 你这是2.6.32
<microcai> ayaka:  raid 不能分区？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, LLP模型的意思是LongLongInt和指針的意思嗎？
<Guest2568> 是的，我现在是32的，我在找ubuntu官方的那个38的deb
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我看你給的文章中說 Win 是 LLP 模型。
<hymnusalae> s/LLP/LLP64
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: LLp64
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: LLP64
<Jagdwurst> hymnusalae: http://www.viva64.com/en/l/
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 那是我在完,昨天才知道那个网站...
<ayaka> microcai, 可以，那个当成整个硬盘
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<microcai> ayaka: 可以继续使用 DOS 分区？
<ayaka> microcai, 什么意思?组成raid数据会洗掉，
<happyaron> Guest2568: http://packages.ubuntu.com/src:linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<ayaka> happyaron, 对了他要的版本是不是测试版阿?
<microcai> ayaka: 好吧。
<microcai> ayaka: 我先备份数据
<happyaron> ayaka: 2.6.38现在只有测试版。。
<ayaka> microcai, 先测试linux内核认不认的出来
<ayaka> microcai, 您的主板是民用的还是服务器级的?
<robots> hi , 我回来了
<ayaka> happyaron, 谢谢了，其实我从来不关注的，反正debian内核升级的慢的
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<SC-AlanG> d
<robots> #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<robots> 这段注释掉的后果就是
<happyaron> ayaka: :)
<happyaron> 2.6.38-2-generic 支持一下。
<ayaka> robots, 启动画面只有字符了
<robots> 一大堆刷屏字符，没有开机logo直接到gdm
<happyaron> Huahua: 拜见花花
<robots> 没有找到2.6.38内核deb，难不成要自己编译。。。。:-P
<Huahua> robots: 用 natty 的 deb，或者用 ppa 的
<microcai> ayaka:  ... .. 怎么测试内核认不认的出来？
<microcai> ayaka:  RAID 的话 GRUB 就不能用了吧？
<robots> ppa？地址有么？
<ayaka> microcai, 只要告诉我是民用还是服务器的主板，测试方法是调成raid,组成后，用livecd认
<microcai> ayaka: 好。我没有光驱 .....
<microcai> ayaka: 试试先。
 * microcai 88
<ayaka> microcai, 可以硬盘启动，或u盘
<robots> 内核在那里下载？
<ayaka> robots, linux.org
<robots> 打包好的deb
<Huahua> robots: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<robots> 3ks
<Huahua> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/linux-image-2.6.38-2-generic
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu -- Details of package linux-image-2.6.38-2-generic in natty
<xk123> 大家好呀！
<robots> fine
<xk123> 你是老外？
<robots> 文盲式英语
<xk123> 你在哪呀  机器人
<xk123> 你在哪混亚 robots
<robots> 我不是bot
<robots> ^k^是
<xk123> 73人在线 他们都不聊天么
<robots> 聊什么你说
<xk123> 你现在系统装的是 ubuntu么
<microcai> ayaka:  奇怪
<xk123> 奇怪啥？
<ayaka> microcai, 什么奇怪
<xk123> =-O
<robots> Linux add-desktop 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 23:42:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<microcai> ayaka: 我在 BIOS 里调成 BIOS 了，怎么 Linux 还是识别为 sda 正常启动了
<ayaka> microcai, 我说过了
<microcai> ayaka:  ?? 为何？
<xk123> BIOS 里调成 BIOS 了?
<robots> ？？？
<ofan> 识别成raid才奇怪
<microcai> ayaka:  为何还是识别为普通硬盘？
<ayaka> microcai, 民用级的raid是模拟的
<microcai> xk123:  BIOS 里已经是 RAID 了
<ayaka> microcai, linux是不认的
<drazet> 大便6怎么样
<xk123> 我没弄过阵列
<ayaka> microcai, 还有您有在bios设定组成吗?
<xk123> 我现在就是 大便6
<microcai> ayaka: 设定了。
<ayaka> microcai, 如果是民用主板就不用实验了
<microcai> ayaka: 一个硬盘可以组 RAID
<xk123> 感觉启动速度快一点， 启动界面不好看
<ayaka> microcai, 一个硬盘绝对不行
<microcai> ayaka: 为何啊？！？！？！？！？ 为何！！？！！！ 操，那该死的 AHCI 却调不出来，气死了
<xk123> 一个硬盘可以组 RAID？
<ayaka> microcai, raid的原理就是如此，achi为何不行
<xk123> 应该是多个硬盘组成一个RAID  然后linux但做一个硬盘分区使用吧
<robots> alternate可以人raid
<robots> 认
<cfy> edison0354: 玩推不?
<iGoogle> 现在啥dns好
<ayaka> robots, 与此无关
<cfy> iGoogle: 玩推不?
<iGoogle> 吧
<drazet> 大便6 默认支持无线么
<cfy> iGoogle: 吧?
<iGoogle> 不
<iGoogle> dns
<drazet> iGoogle, 8。8。8。8
<robots> raid要驱动的
<xk123> 你们 平常玩游戏么
<edison0354> cfy: edison0354
<iGoogle> 4*8的，还正常吧
<robots> ？
<xk123> 支持 无限
<iGoogle> 确定？ drazet
<edison0354> cfy: 但是还是觉得校内直接发状态比较方便……
<ayaka> robots, 您当是m$，没有外挂的
<drazet> iGoogle, google的dns
<xk123> 安装好就支持了，然后 wpa_passphrase 设置下SSID 和密码 就OK
<ayaka> microcai, 如果是民用的就不要实验了
<NoIE> http://home.blogbus.com/show/noie
<NoIE> 我的新头像，花了我半小时时间构思。。。
<cfy> edison0354:  chenfengyuan,代理坏了...怎么不能搜索...
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://acg.178.com/201101/89493802603.html
<iGoogle> nnd， 问你确定正常不。 drazet
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 貌似还算不错
<cfy> edison0354: RavenChan 升级了代理
<cfy> RavenChan: 你悲剧...
<edison0354> cfy: 我chromium打开推都排版不对
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不錯個鬼呀。
<robots> 我太菜了，nnd改天在买块硬盘 组个raid试试
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這人長的也太和善了吧。
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<xk123> 。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 算了,我先停下...
<cfy> RavenChan: 我用不了搜索了...
<RavenChan> cfy, 正常= =
<drazet> iGoogle, 不确定，我没用过
<cfy> RavenChan: 啥...
<xk123> 用google搜资料 老是被墙  好郁闷
<cfy> RavenChan: 为啥会正常?
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ==
<edison0354> xk123: 用SSL
<drazet> xk123,  用 www.google.co.uk
<RavenChan> cfy, 搜索功能要额外在gae上放个东西，我怀疑原作者那个可能已经挂了
<cfy> RavenChan: 快修复 XD
<RavenChan> cfy, 我懒，更何况我手头还要整我的内核
<xk123> co.uk 是哪个国家的
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦,你弄内核吧.不能搜算了....
 * RavenChan cpu is burning
<edison0354> RavenChan: 不如在gae上放个API吧，手机就能连了
<xk123> http://www.google.co.uk/ ， 搜索“翻墙”还是死呀
<drazet> xk 大英帝国
<edison0354> RavenChan: 打开，炒鸡蛋
<RavenChan> edison0354, 我不饿
<edison0354> xk123: GFW的关键字屏蔽？
<robots> xk123  用ipv6.google.com
<edison0354> RavenChan: 暖手
<drazet> xk123, 嚓
<xk123> ipv6 我研究了半天没明白
<RavenChan> edison0354, 正暖着呐
<drazet> xk123, 你搜不正常的没办法 直接翻墙吧
<robots> xk123
<microcai> ayaka: 为何 BIOS 里设置成 RAID 了， 系统还居然能正常启动？
<basncy> 今天是不是访问不了appspot.com了？
<robots> install miredo
<ayaka> microcai, linux不认为其为raid
<xk123> http://code.google.com/p/gappproxy/
<xk123> 这个可以访问么
<robots> 请先留意这里
<robots> GAppProxy设计的初衷是为教育网用户提供一个免费的国际代理。
<robots> http://fetchserver1.appspot.com/fetch.py 等FetchServer的存在只是提供一个试用服务点，请需要Proxy的朋友自己设置fetch服务。
<robots> 感谢WCM、chijiao共享试用站点。
<robots> 感谢各位支持！
<robots> 是这个吧
<xk123> 这个是google app 代理  可以也被墙了
<ayaka> xk123, 要自由门吗
<xk123> 是阿姨
<xk123> 自由门 需要安装wine 吧
<robots> ipv6 毫无压力
<ayaka> xk123, 有linux版
<basncy> xk123, 我自己在本机建了一个DNS服务器，appspot正常
<xk123> 有linux版 ？ 没有吧
<ayaka> 我想使用ipv6隧道，死活不行阿～～
<ayaka> xk123, 我记得主页上有
<xk123> 看看这个可以么
<xk123> http://ito.hit.edu.cn/news/sub_jszt.asp?id=199
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian下IPv6地址的配置-哈尔滨工业大学网络中心
<robots> Debian下IPv6地址的配置
<xk123> IPV6 是不是 直接在interfaces 配置下就可以？
<microcai> ayaka: 可是 GRUB 怎么能启动的？！
<robots> 版权所有：哈尔滨工业大学网络中心 地址:哈尔滨市南岗区西大直街92号
<ayaka> microcai, 还是当成sata
<robots> 太难、
<ayaka> xk123, 看错了
<microcai> ayaka: 没。 Linux 当成 PATA 的。  dmesg 说， 速度设置为 UDMA/133
<xk123> :-(
<microcai> ayaka: 可是我的是 SATA-II 啊！ 应该是  3000MB/s !
<ayaka> microcai, 也差不多
<fairywell> hi，哪位朋友装了fedora14，求下引导fedora14 默认 grub 写法
<ayaka> microcai, 首先raid只有一个的时候自动跳成pata
<robots> 3000MB/s?
<ayaka> fairywell, 只有目录不同，05_文件没有
<microcai> ayaka:  .. 那如何才能让内核识别为  300MB/s 的接口？
<xk123> 你们谁弄过IPV6
<xk123> iface  eth0 inet6 static
<xk123> address xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx 这里要写啥，网卡地址？
<fairywell> ayaka: ?
<robots> 你的ip是4还是6
<ayaka> microcai, 调成achi,离开一下我5分钟后返回
<fairywell> fedora14 kernel 和 initrd 默认是怎么写的？
<xk123> IP4
<robots> ubuntu？
<microcai> ayaka:  BIOS 里没这个选项....
<zhaojie> my fcitx was gone.how to find it
<robots> 如果是ubuntu，我会
<xk123> 网上的教程都是写 address 2001:da8:8001:240::2
<xk123> 啥意思哦
<robots> 那个我不懂
<robots> 我apt-get install miredo
<ayaka> microcai, 有什么选项
<zhaojie> how to find my fcitx?
<zhaojie> help
<robots> 完了就可以访问ipv6了
<happyaron> zhaojie: 打开一个终端，输入 fcitx -d
<ayaka> xk123, 那个是ipv4转换地址
<happyaron> zhaojie: 看能出来不
<drazet> zhaojie,  alt+F2 then  enter  fcitx in the box
<happyaron> edison0354: 你何时开学啊？
<zhaojie> to drazet ok
<edison0354> happyaron: 28号？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你啥时候去帝都？
<xk123> ayaka 你弄过么，教下我啦 感谢感谢～
<zhaojie> drazet:3q
<edison0354> happyaron: 第一个问号多打了……
<fairywell> 请问 fedora14 grub 配置里，kernel 和 initrd 默认是怎么写的？
<zhaojie> 好了，非常感谢
<ayaka> xk123, 没有，我是v4,在CCNA课程中学过
<happyaron> edison0354: 我月末或者下月初
<ayaka> fairywell, 和ubuntu一样格式
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<edison0354> ayaka: 话说fedora默认是不是还是grub0.98？
<fairywell> ayaka: 格式我倒是知道
<microcai> ayaka:  Fakeraid     is difficult to support in Linux , (HighPoint, LSI Logic, Nvidia, Promise,      and VIA provide proprietary drivers to support their respective     fakeraids.
<xk123> 把申请的ipv6设置上
<microcai> ayaka:  我使用的就是 NVIDIA 的芯片，fakeraid 是支持的
<zhaojie> Empathy 不知道有没有截图的功能哦
<fairywell> ayaka: 就是不知道 /vmlinuz-2.6.35.10-74.fc14.x86_64 ro root=/dev/mapper/VolGroup-lv_root rd_LVM_LV=VolGroup/lv_root rd_LVM_LV=VolGroup/lv_swap rd_NO_LUKS rd_NO_MD rd_NO_DM LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 KEYTABLE=us rhgb quiet
<ayaka> edison0354, 奇怪了，难道是我选择安装了grub2
<xk123> IPV6的地址 可以自己去申请？？？
<fairywell> ayaka: 这个默认是什么
<robots> xk123，你好，我把我的方法讲给你，请看私聊窗口。文字太多
<ayaka> fairywell, 您用了lvm?
<edison0354> ayaka: 额，我不知道
<microcai> ayaka:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fairywell> ayaka: 显然，我还没有写这个。这个是别人的，所以我不知道默认的，无lvm的是什么
<edison0354> fairywell: lvm的写法好复杂啊
<microcai> ayaka:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto 这里有让 Linux 支持名用主板的 fakeraid 的
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 问一下～～哪个使用kde桌面的发行版比较稳定？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 用了kubuntu我真想哭～~
<RavenChan> PSWZ-ZhangY, arch =w=
<RavenChan> PSWZ-ZhangY, 要稳定就用kde3吧=w=
<PSWZ-ZhangY> <RavenChan>我觉得kde4的稳定性还能接受， 就是kubuntu又很多不是看的
<ayaka> microcai, 果然是假的raid,不要实验了
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 不是kde的问题
<RavenChan> PSWZ-ZhangY, 你是说不好看么= =，如果你重视好看的话那当然是去用opensuse咯
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 额， 那个是打错了～～
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 嘿嘿， 很多不是kde的问题， 是kubuntu特有的问题
<ayaka> microcai, 可是您又不是原装的，这个十分麻烦的，debian不建议使用
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 嘿嘿， 不好意思啊
<RavenChan> hunt_O, huntxu 好吧你有必要开俩么
<fairywell> 。。。
<fairywell> linux下就是东西杂，无从选择，浪费精力。
<djkk> cfy 呵呵
<edison0354> cfy: 你咋一进一出的……
<cfy> djkk: 哈哈.
<ayaka> fairywell, 告诉我grub版本
<cfy> edison0354: 在选择emacs的主题...
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的主题是啥...
<ayaka> fairywell, 东西杂正是unix的优点
<cfy> edison0354: 我想明亮点.后来我关闭了erc...否则更多呢...
<cfy> perl一统天下...
<fairywell> ayaka: 我用的ubuntuubuntu
<fairywell> ayaka: 0.94
<fairywell> ayaka: 写在 menu.lst 里面，但不知道具体怎么写，我现在访问不了刚装的 ext4 上的 f14。。
<cfy> MaskRay: color-theme
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<MaskRay> cfy: emacs-fu 修改的 zenburn 和 hobre2
<cfy> MaskRay: fu?
<MaskRay> cfy: hober2
<if_else> 各位兄台，git 那个命令，可以查看当前本版库所有文件列表
<fairywell> ayaka: 杂也有坏处
<ayaka> fairywell, 现在是feodra还是ubuntu的grub控制mbr?
<happyaron> microcai: 开AIHC之后SATA速度能到多少？
 * happyaron AHIC?
<fairywell> ayaka: 您查到那个写法了吗？
<ayaka> happyaron, 这个其实硬盘自己比较受影响
<ayaka> fairywell, 先回答问题
<edison0354> happyaron: AHCI
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道 fu 是什么意思
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<ayaka> ACHI吧？
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了.下那字就是太红了..
<PSWZ-ZhangY> AHCI
<happyaron> ayaka: 今天microcai说他硬盘速率受模式影响很大，但是我没搞清楚咋回事。
<happyaron> edison0354: o
<fairywell> ayaka: ubuntu's grub holds the mbr
<ayaka> happyaron, 我和您说一下
<edison0354> ayaka: AHCI无误
<ayaka> fairywell, 那用grub2的写法
<edison0354> happyaron: 开AHCI是为了开NCQ
<ayaka> edison0354, 我拼错了
<microcai> ayaka:  MediaShield 有 for Linux 的 drive 啊！ NVIDIA 的芯片组的 fake RAID 就是 MediaShield
<fairywell> ayaka: my grub on ubuntu is 0.94
<fairywell> ayaka: not grub2
<fairywell> ayaka: i have no grub2 installed.
<PSWZ-ZhangY> sabayon 稳定吗？
<ayaka> fairywell, 那就是grub2,版本名称叫法
<cfy> MaskRay: edison0354: http://oi53.tinypic.com/34nqqmo.jpg
<cfy> 太红了...
<edison0354> fairywell: 又是个中文输入法坏掉的悲剧男？
<happyaron> edison0354: 这些都是什么东西。。。
<fairywell> ayaka: no matter what the format is, what i care is what's the kernel & initrd file names..
<edison0354> happyaron: NCQ原声指令队列
<cfy> happyaron: http://tinypic.com/
<happyaron> edison0354: 实际传输速率如何呢？
<edison0354> happyaron: 某张图比较形象的说明了这个东西是干啥的
<ayaka> fairywell, fedora在第几分区
<cfy> happyaron: topic里的贴图我打不开..你试试这个
<edison0354> cfy: 这个贴图网站不错啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 没测试过
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<cfy> edison0354: 哈哈.
<robots> 成功了，硬盘像爆米花一样 咯咯嘣嘣一阵巨响，平静了
<edison0354> happyaron: 只是为了开而开的==
<robots> Linux add-desktop 2.6.38-2-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 4 13:03:04 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cfy> happyaron: edison0354 就是要验证码....
<happyaron> edison0354: 平时拷贝文件速度大概多快？
<edison0354> happyaron: 不过能提升是必然的,就是不知道多少哦啊
<ayaka> happyaron, sata对于raid影响比较大,如果不是小文件pata差不多
<fairywell> ayaka: what's the kernel version, what arguments should i take..  and so on.
<edison0354> cfy: 这叫肉色^
<happyaron> o
<ayaka> fairywell, #updata-grub
<cfy> edison0354: okay...我继续用着.如果想吐了,我再换....
<ayaka> fairywell, sudo updata-grub
<edison0354> happyaron: 不知道……
<robots> 话说比2.6.32快了许多。看看显卡先
<cfy> edison0354: 等5秒,跟我说句话,thx
<MaskRay> cfy: hober2: http://kimag.es/view.php?i=39619476.jpg
<ayaka> happyaron, 但是这也只是理论，但是这个比较基于内部传输速率一样时
<edison0354> cfy: 到了吧
<fairywell> well@well-laptop:~$ grub --version
<fairywell> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<cfy> MaskRay: edison0354 嗯.看到了.虽然不明显.但可以看到
<ayaka> fairywell, 运行update-grub重启就可以启动了
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.google.com/images?q=NCQ&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1113&bih=659
<edison0354> happyaron: 看图
<cfy> MaskRay: 屏幕好大...不过我不喜欢太黑的....
<edison0354> happyaron: 大概就这个意思了
<happyaron> edison0354: thanks
<edison0354> happyaron: 图是磁头在盘片上的轨迹
<fairywell> ayaka: 谢谢您的帮助，我估计具体如何写，如果没有安装f14，是猜不出来了
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://tinypic.com |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs |新年快乐！
<happyaron> cfy: ^
<edison0354> happyaron: 把贴图网站改了？
<cfy> happyaron: :)
<ayaka> fairywell, 我只是省事方法
<fairywell> ayaka: 我还是重装去了  ：）
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，imagebin.ca上不去了
<ayaka> fairywell, 不会写，这样重启就可以启动了
<fairywell> 感觉linux下东西太杂，所以精力浪费在不重要的事情上很多了
<cfy> happyaron: 突然发现 MaskRay 用的 http://kimag.es/,很不错.
<edison0354> happyaron: .com能上去
<cfy> happyaron: 至少不用验证码
<ayaka> fairywell, 其实也有简单的，关键您要做复杂的事情
<happyaron> fairywell: 用debian stable，然后就不折腾了。
<happyaron> cfy: kimag以前被game for windows过
<ayaka> happyaron, 别，ubuntu比debian简单
<zmcbb30> Arthrun: 雕叔
<cfy> happyaron: 哦....
<MaskRay> cfy: eexp 的 imagebin。。
<happyaron> ayaka: 但是稳定啊
<happyaron> ayaka: ubuntu的稳定性相比而言垃圾多了。
<iGoogle> imagebin.org 更快的啊。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不用的XD,难得一次贴.
<ayaka> happyaron, 您用过吗
<cfy> iGoogle: ee...
<iGoogle> 额。
<happyaron> ayaka: 当然
<ayaka> happyaron, 我头一天就在那里设置了
<if_else> 黑板擦，git 可有列出当前版本库所包含的文件列表的命令，谢谢
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 雕叔来了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ubuntu 不穩定嗎？
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 雕叔来了
<ayaka> happyaron, 多久
<iGoogle> Arthrun: .
<happyaron> debian stable 可以叫 Rock Solid，ubuntu LTS只能叫stable
<cfy> happyaron: imagebin.org也很不错....
<happyaron> ayaka: 悲剧
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 比debian stable差一个档次
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。（我在想Gentoo Stable叫什麽……）
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 在哪？
<ayaka> happyaron, 要变得顺手就要化一天
<happyaron> cfy: 到底用哪个？
<happyaron> ayaka: 但是你可以用四五年不出问题
<cfy> happyaron: 用ee那个好了.
<ayaka> happyaron, 话说debian state的稳定是前几名的
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 阿始乱就是
<cfy> happyaron: 我找到那个还有验证码.麻烦的...
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽会不会开电脑?
<ayaka> happyaron, 当然我现在还是debian
<RavenChan> 谁知道firmware bug是怎么回事?
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 今天才來了一位，你也來firmware大姨媽了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 他是大姨夫
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我觉得我的firmware一直在bug,只是我没注意到
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs |新年快乐！
<iGoogle> cfy: 不会去开的。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 今天启动的时候卡了一下所以我注意到了
<ayaka> happyaron, 不过要说稳定freebsd更好
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看黄段子学生会没？
<hymnusalae> ayaka, 是嗎……
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦?开了会被爸爸骂么?
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有。
<cfy> iGoogle: XD
<iGoogle> 没游戏嘛
<happyaron> hymnusalae: gentoo我就用了不到10个小时，不好说
<cfy> iGoogle: 懂了.
<cfy> ...
<happyaron> cfy: done
<ayaka> edison0354, 那里有
<cfy> iGoogle: 所以现在都是玩ipad?
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯:)
<edison0354> ayaka: 应该还是MAC更稳定
<happyaron> ayaka: 确实非常稳定
<happyaron> zmcbb30: nickname？
<edison0354> ayaka: 有啥东西？
<ayaka> happyaron, 我现在ibus的l=n模糊现在还开不起来
<drazet> 大便6默认支持无线网卡么
<ayaka> edison0354, 黄段子学生会
<zmcbb30> happyaron:  a字头的
<happyaron> ayaka: 但是对硬件的支持上差太多了
<iGoogle> 经常。还有android，wii
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 跟着依依找
<edison0354> ayaka: 南方人？
<edison0354> ayaka: 动画片……原名：妄想学生会==
<ayaka> edison0354, mac是微内核的，没有freebsd稳定
<edison0354> iGoogle: 神是有钱淫！
<RavenChan> happyaron, 话说有人在做linux到freebsd的兼容层？
<happyaron> ayaka: 一堆硬件都没有驱动，连使用都不能，何从谈起稳定。
<edison0354> ayaka: MAC不是微内核
<happyaron> ayaka: 不用ibus了
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 啊，看见了
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 于是你知道怎么处理 firmware bug么？
<iGoogle> 有钱的，都不来irc的。 edison0354
<ayaka> happyaron, 我是服务器，已经不用担心
<edison0354> ayaka: MAC的kernel叫XUN，只用了mach的一些东西
<ayaka> happyaron, 工作站
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 找 Google，哈哈。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 据说是
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不是叫 Darwin 嗎？
<edison0354> ayaka: mach才是micro kernel
<MaskRay> RavenChan: freebsd 有 linux 的二进制兼容
<happyaron> ayaka: 你这是常见硬件，很多稍高档的服务器硬件在BSD下是没有驱动的
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我还看到有人在做linux到gnu mach的兼容层
<edison0354> hymnusalae: darwin是个project的名字
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我是说驱动
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 基本类似MAC的开源版本吧
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不知道，不过debian是在搞gnu + various kernels
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 内核叫XUN还是XNU来者……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, XNU
<ayaka> happyaron, 比如那些硬件？
<ayaka> edison0354, 内核类别 	混合式核心（XNU）
<happyaron> ayaka: 呃，让我举具体型号我说不好。不过bsd不接受NDA，确实很多无法使用。
<debianer> hi
<debianer> everyone
<^k^> debianer, 好  ㍮ 
<edison0354> ayaka: 额
<ayaka> happyaron, NDA虾米？我的倒是只是中档和入门的
<ayaka> edison0354, 所以是微内核的
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 话说apple不也用了mach，為什麼他们搞得这么好，gnu hurd就这么渣？
<happyaron> ayaka: nda保密协议
<edison0354> ayaka: 不是的……
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 因為 Hurd 要完美。
<ayaka> happyaron, 这个有关系吗？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, Apple 是能用就行。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, = =
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 结果gnu hurd完美地不能用= =
<ayaka> edison0354, 混合式本质属于微内核
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, Hurd 那些人都是花很大的精力在分析怎麽樣更安全更高效都能保証的情況，可能和seL4這樣的項目目標有些像。
<happyaron> ayaka: 导致很多驱动无从开发。
<happyaron> RavenChan: hurd能用啊
<happyaron> RavenChan: debian gnu/hurd
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<ayaka> happyaron, 反正服务器一年2年不换的
<happyaron> RavenChan: debian hurd项目的网页服务似乎就是一个hurd box
<happyaron> ayaka: 比如说下个月出一款硬件，你因为需要马上要部署，这时候BSD基本上是无法支持的。
<happyaron> ayaka: 可能最快也要半年，复杂一点的就不好说还要多久。
<ayaka> happyaron, 这么可能，硬件稳定测试都要很久了
<happyaron> ayaka: 新硬件上市的时候一般是第一个支持linux
<edison0354> ayaka: 囧
<ayaka> happyaron, 支持不了的硬件都是比较重要的，不可换的
<cfy> MaskRay:
<happyaron> ayaka: freebsd跟windows似的，多年不发布一个新版，真正把驱动推送给用户的时间，非常多。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那道14
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有超过int啊?怎么不够了?
<ayaka> happyaron, 很debian一样测试要时间
<edison0354> ayaka: 一共就monolithic kernel，hybrid kernel，micro kernel，所以我说XNU不是微内核……
<happyaron> ayaka: 除非你需要bsd的特性而不可替代，谁会没事专门挑bsd支持的硬件呢。
<MaskRay> cfy: 超了
<happyaron> ayaka: 产品推出之前当然已经有了很多测试
<MaskRay> cfy: 数可能会超，但答案不会
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...会变大的....懂了...
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,
<ayaka> happyaron, 反正有svn
<RavenChan> happyaron, bsd有什么独特的特性呢？
<happyaron> ayaka: 生产环境的bsd，有几个用svn的？
<fairywell> ayaka: ok了：） 用安装盘装了下grub，
<RavenChan> happyaron, zfs?
<fairywell> ayaka: thx
<happyaron> RavenChan: pf, zfs，别的我不清楚
<cfy> MaskRay: 你一般这种怎么发现的?超时?写语句测试?
<RavenChan> happyaron, pf是什么？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 防火墙吧
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 還有 Jail
<RavenChan> happyaron, packet filter?我觉得linux也有啊
<ayaka> edison0354, hybrid 就是混合，属于微内核一种
<MaskRay> cfy: 之前你提到的那个网页有写
<happyaron> RavenChan: 据说有些独到之处
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果没有呢?怎么发现超了呢?时间很长么?
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, jail的话linux也有，我在哪见过的= =
<hymnusalae> ayaka, hybrid 是把什麽東西放內核裏了？
<ayaka> hymnusalae, 其实系统级虚拟化linux比较好
<hymnusalae> ayaka, 這個我不了解。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, openvz
<ayaka> hymnusalae, 参考了宏内核，但是本质是微内核
<MaskRay> cfy: 看具体问题吧
<edison0354> ayaka: 参考了貌似很多东西
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯...
<edison0354> ayaka: 有篇文章说的挺清楚的，找不到了==
<ayaka> hymnusalae, 我有在维基上翻译过，不过自己翻译的不可信，虽然是从英语版翻译的
<hymnusalae> ayaka, 嗯，我看了下，一個是IPC一個是驅動。
<ayaka> hymnusalae, 看看引用文章
<hymnusalae> edison0354, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_Kernel 上面的圖很好。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, darwin是用mach做微内核，然后用了bsd的一套组件吧
<hymnusalae> ayaka, 什麽意思？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 不是mach内核，是基于mach做了个内核
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 诶，IPC怎么在user mode实现= =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我不了解，不亂說。
<ayaka> hymnusalae, 我是说维基上的关于内核文章我有翻译一部分，就是因为我有翻译所以才不可信
<hymnusalae> ayaka, 我看的是英文的。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 兩個IPC……
<ayaka> hymnusalae, 有的时候我时候会发现翻译的太差了
<edison0354> ayaka: 微内核应该只有那三个组件，hybrid kernel显然多了很多东西
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 哦这样= =
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 这不麻烦了么= =
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 话说wikipad的图片是不是被墙了？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 不是這樣不這樣，看我給的鏈接上的圖。你問我我又不懂，這不是在聽 ayaka 和 happyaron 教嗎？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，那你悲劇。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 新手路過~
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 翻之……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 隨意……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 话说我一直不知道kernel mode和user mode是啥意思，求教～
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你去 wikipedia 看去。我說了我不懂。不懂不亂說~
<fairywell> edison0354: 大概就是能访问到的资源和执行的指令不同
<RavenChan> edison0354, kernel mode是ring 0,user mode是ring 3这样吧= =
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我就知道 See Vision / 川田まみ 比較有特色。
<edison0354> RavenChan: ==完全不懂……
<edison0354> RavenChan: 面壁补课去了……
<ayaka> edison0354, 但是混合内核是基于微内核思想
<RavenChan> edison0354, 这是由处理器状态定的，每个状态下面应用程序的权限是不同的
<edison0354> ayaka: 好吧，这东西没必要较真了XD
<ayaka> edison0354, 说的是
<ayaka> 讨论这个很累的
<ayaka> edison0354, 还是讨论mac os稳定还是freebsd稳定吧
<RavenChan> ayaka, 话说hybrid内核的application ipc为什么不和basic ipc直接合并= =
<edison0354> ayaka: 没用过freebsd
<RavenChan> ayaka, 都挺稳定的吧？
<edison0354> ayaka: 只是觉得MAC相当稳定……
<hymnusalae> 放松一下，看看人家怎麽壘衣服： http://www.snotr.com/video/6209
<ayaka> RavenChan, IPC是进程通信机制
<fairywell> RavenChan: 可能是因为内核模型不同
<ayaka> edison0354, mac os参考了一部分freebsd,我们现在的网络就是bsd基础的
<ayaka> ayaka, 我指的是接口
<ayaka> edison0354, , 我指的是接口
<edison0354> ayaka: 是MAC OS X～
<fairywell> 嗯，macos是 bsd mach xnu 等的合体
<RavenChan> XNU was a hybrid kernel combining version 2.5 of the Mach kernel developed at Carnegie Mellon University with components from 4.3BSD and an object-oriented API for writing drivers called Driver Kit.
<edison0354> ayaka: 这个本来就是基于BSD做的
<edison0354> ayaka: 连MAN PAGE都没改的……
<ayaka> edison0354, 具体历史看看用户手册，我们ssh是基于openbsd,bsd的一支
<RavenChan> 估计是内核是mach,驱动是从bsd里面弄出来，放到user mode里去的
<happyaron> edison0354: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_modes
<happyaron> edison0354: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_%28computer_security%29
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，难道你一直围观？
<happyaron> edison0354: 隔一会儿看一下log
<ayaka> edison0354, freebsd是bsd的一种，bsd很无私，等于共有领域
<happyaron> edison0354: intel cpu最少支持ring 0 ring 1 和 ring 2，但是linux不用ring 1
 * happyaron 如果我没记错的话
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦，俺默默的补课……
<happyaron> 估计是记错了
<ayaka> happyaron, 没记错。
<happyaron> 应该是ring 1 和ring 3吧
<happyaron> ring 2 给i/o权限，但是 linux kernel 不给别的程序 i/o权限
 * edison0354 洗脸洗蹄蹄去先！
<ayaka> happyaron, 我确认一下启动开发手册
<happyaron> ayaka: thanks
<ayaka> happyaron, 我确认一下驱动开发手册
<Yuking> 终于把整个系统换到btrfs上了
<happyaron> Yuking: 昨天cfy的经历你问问他吧，:)
<Yuking> happyaron: 他啥经历？
<Yuking> cfy:?
<cfy> Yuking: happyaron ?
<cfy> Yuking: happyaron 很好啊
<cfy> Yuking: 跑的稳稳的.只要把btrfsck扔了就好...
<RavenChan> Yuking, 嘛，lfser果然激进
<Yuking> cfy: 我刚刚把系统移到btrfs上
<RavenChan> Yuking, 莫非grub支持btrfs了？
<Yuking> cfy: 现在需要找一个支持btrfs的livecd
<ayaka> edison0354, 我的O'reilly undertander the linux kernel 的绪论上写着，mac是unix的例外，遵循微内核法制
<cfy> Yuking: 好像slackware的kernel+initrd支持吧,你试试
<Yuking> RavenChan: bzr上的似乎已经支持了
<ayaka> edison0354, 我的O'reilly undertander the linux kernel 的绪论上写着，mac是unix的例外，遵循微内核方法
<RavenChan> Yuking, 你是指grub2?
<Yuking> RavenChan: 嗯
<Yuking> cfy: ubuntu的livecd支持不？不是说1010已经可以安装到btrfs了吗？
<if_else> 各位，github 上面的版本库，别让如果 fork 你（public的，不是private收费的），就有权对你的项目进行修改，并提交了
<RavenChan> 微内核的好处主要是安全性？
<if_else> 不对，是别人
<cfy> Yuking: 不清楚
<RavenChan> if_else, 他fork一个到自己的repo，他的修改是在自己的repo里的吧
<Yuking> 现在用的情况看，还算可以 ，比原来想像的要好
<happyaron> Yuking: 不过所有工具都是不可信的
<happyaron> Yuking: 文件系统本身比工具健壮
<cfy> Yuking: btrfsck不可信!!!
<ayaka> happyaron, 没记错，x86构建下，linux使用两种CPU模式
<onshoestring> fsck为啥不可信？
<cfy> onshoestring: btrfsck不可信
<if_else> RavenChan: 原来如此啊，我还以为别人也有权限，修改你的 repo 来，原来是 clone 到自己的 repo 库中了
<if_else> RavenChan: 谢谢兄台了
<ayaka> happyaron, intel最多有4种模式
<RavenChan> happyaron, 主要是工具各种渣啊
<RavenChan> happyaron, btrfs的工具在我这里老是崩溃/报错
<void1> 什么叫cpu模式
<void1> 不要说是386实模式哦...
<happyaron> ayaka: thanks
<happyaron> RavenChan: 嗯。。。
<if_else> RavenChan: 兄台，git config 里面有好多选项，但是，vim .gitconfig 里面怎么没多少？谢谢
<cfy> btrfsck不可信!!!千万不要根据btrfsck判断.亲身经历.....
<Yuking> happyaron: 嗯，我只是想着如果系统崩溃的话，有个livecd也许会好点
<cfy> Yuking: 我是双系统
<cfy> Yuking: 双gentoo.....
<RavenChan> cfy, 先别说这个= =等到文件系统真坏了，btrfsck也就是报个错退出，啥也做不了
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 放棄 LFS 了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 不...
<RavenChan> cfy, 亲身经历
<cfy> RavenChan: btrfsck目前是渣....
<Yuking> cfy: 我过去用是slax来偶尔维护一下，今天又试了个puppy，但它不支持btrfs
<cfy> Yuking: 哦.我喜欢简单的.我没光驱...
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 没有呀，刚刚把lfs转移到btrfs上了
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 那KDE那個事就不管了？
<RavenChan> Yuking, lfser都好激进
<cfy> RavenChan: 有gentoo激进么...
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 要管，只是现在没办法，那几个daemon一加载就死掉
<cfy> Linux localhost 2.6.38-rc4 #9 SMP Tue Feb 8 11:18:27 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<RavenChan> cfy, = =，反正没arch激进
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@
<RavenChan> cfy, 我现在在用2.6.37内核但是merge了几个38的功能
<Yuking> RavenChan: 我都不知道还有谁在用lfs
<RavenChan> Yuking, ä½ 
<cfy> RavenChan: 我打不来补丁...
<cfy> Yuking: you
<RavenChan> cfy, 为啥？
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道如何生成...
<RavenChan> cfy, git merge= =
<happyaron> ...
<Yuking> cfy
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦?那直接用最新的不就好了?
<RavenChan> cfy, 我在用zen kernel = =
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦...
<Yuking> cfy: Linux Yuking 2.6.38-rc4 #6 SMP Wed Feb 9 21:47:35 CST 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<hymnusalae> 各位，問題一個問題。現在有一些網站要求密碼一定要有個符號（非數字和字母的）了，比如ETS的網站。但也有些網站要求密碼中不能有特定符號。我現在要用makepasswd生成密碼，想加入一個符號。請問用哪個沖突可能性最小？
<RavenChan> Yuking, cfy Linux sraven 2.6.37-zen-dr+ #25 ZEN SMP PREEMPT
<hymnusalae> 個人以為像 & | 這樣是個程序語言都可能會用的，最好還是算了……
<hymnusalae> 感謝大家幫忙。
<RavenChan> Yuking, cfy 为什么你们都没PREEMPT这项
<cfy> RavenChan: 这是啥?
<RavenChan> cfy, 不知道
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你要強占做什麽？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 最后添加个"."?
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 好玩？
<Yuking> RavenChan: 没有用这个选项
<RavenChan> Yuking, 为啥？
<cfy> hymnusalae: @?
<if_else> 各位，git config -l 和 .gitconfig 里面的内容不同，前者比后者多，后者就仅有email ,editor ,几个配置
<hymnusalae> cfy, 對，@！
<cfy> hymnusalae: XD
<hymnusalae> cfy, @和#可能都不錯。C語言#有用嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 好像没有特殊的用途.printf啥的可能有,我需要查资料
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那個就不管了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 感謝。
<Yuking> RavenChan: 我是猜，抢占式那儿有两个选项，我用的是默认的那个，Voluntary  kernel Preemption
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我查查
<ofan> 冲突指啥冲突
<ofan> ?
<hymnusalae> ofan, 就是有的網站不讓用。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: #在C中一般没啥特别的用处
<cfy> hymnusalae: 想起来...#用处很多...
<ofan> hymnusalae: 奥
<cfy> hymnusalae: 宏都是用#...
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 哈哈，我怎麽覺得這麽喜感……
<Yuking> cfy: 宏是代码，而不是指字串
<debianer> 有没有好的python论坛？
<cfy> Yuking: 字符串?那没事
<ofan> 那键盘上的字符都不能用了?
<RavenChan> Yuking, 额，抢占式有缺点？
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你是说普通的字符串?那貌似没有.实在不行你可以printf("%s","@#$#@$#@$");
<Yuking> RavenChan: 我也不知道，而且两种抢占式我用着都差不多，或是有差别感觉不出来
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<hymnusalae> 感謝大家。
 * happyaron ubuntu仓库的linux-rt以前不支持smp，坑人。现在不知道如何。
<debianer> happyaron: linux-rt是什么？
<debianer> happyaron: 是啥阿
<happyaron> debianer: 所谓realtime 内核，其实那编译的根本就啥也不是。
<Yuking> happyaron: 看了内核说明文档中有关这两个选项的说明，也看不出个所以然，反正就是说如果是desktop二选一应该没问题
<happyaron> Yuking: o
<happyaron> debianer: 不要用就好了。
<debianer> happyaron: 好的， 谢谢你，勇敢的小白鼠
 * debianer 我走了，正如我悄悄的来
<RavenChan> 反正zen kernel确实牛来着，现在流畅了好多
<Yuking> 发现一个问题，用SSD来搞LFS是不是太浪费了？
<RavenChan> Yuking, 为啥?
<Yuking> happyaron: 寿命啊&
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 為什麽浪費，不是很好嗎？反正你錢多/
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 我钱不多……
<ofan> 买的起ssd还在乎那点寿命
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 是嗎？都用上SSD了還錢不多？
 * hymnusalae 還沒有見過SSD
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, +1
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 看來大家意見一致呀……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 汗……
<Yuking> cfy: btrfs加载时哪个参数是关掉日志？
<cfy> Yuking: dont know.sorry
 * cfy afk
<if_else> 各位兄台，我刚才 git push origin master ，只提交了 master 分支，新建的另一分支，如何提交，谢谢
<edison0354> ayaka: 哦
<Jagdwurst> 把master换成新建的分支
<edison0354> RavenChan: 听说micro kernel的好处貌似是模块化？
<RavenChan> edison0354, 我倒觉得是安全性
<if_else> 谢谢，J 兄
<NoIE> 最近我的笔记本总是连接埠到我家的无线网络，我该怎么办？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 哦，俺很菜，一切都是听说，还是问Google……
<NoIE> 使用 ifconfig 显示只有一块网卡。
<edison0354> NoIE: 不连你家的难道偷网？
<RavenChan> NoIE, 啥症状？
<NoIE> RavenChan: 鼠标悬停到网络图标上，显示“没有网络链接”。
<RavenChan> 噗 = =
<NoIE> RavenChan: 我觉得我找到问题了，我的“附加驱动”里面是空的。
<RavenChan> = =
<NoIE> RavenChan: 应该是升级了内核后没有编译安装网卡驱动。
<if_else> 兄台，git commit 时那个参数可有为每个文件添加注释，而不是一次提交的注释，谢谢
<NoIE> 各位，我想安装2.6.38内核，因为他有rtl8192的驱动，我不想再手动编译驱动了。
<NoIE> 请问，有没有2.6.38的ppa源？
<edison0354> NoIE: 去PPA上找，我记得有个kernel的源，你看看吧～
<NoIE> edison0354: 谢谢，ppa在哪儿？
<NoIE> https://launchpad.net？
<edison0354> NoIE: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<NoIE> edison0354: 谢谢
<ofan> if_else: 直接git commit 文件名
<NoIE> 似乎没有对应 maverick 的 ppa 源。
<edison0354> NoIE: kernel跟发行版无关的
<NoIE> edison0354: 哦，我试试。
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，我修改比较多的文件，这样提交有些麻烦，如何针对修改列表，使用注释文件,谢谢
<edison0354> NoIE: 记得不要把旧的kernel删掉就行了……以防万一……官方源里的毕竟是很稳定的……
<ofan> if_else: 可以通过文件输入.. 具体还是看 man git commit
 * edison0354 stardict作者竟然是中国人，而且竟然是个信佛的！
<ofan> 奥.
<void1> myie的作者竟然也是中国人，而且竟然是个信xx功的
<hymnusalae> void1, 真的假的？
<edison0354> void1: 傲游？
<edison0354> void1: 我知道傲游是国产软件
<edison0354> void1: 话说flashget也是国产……还有winmount
<void1> 额...竟然都不知道？ myie是最早的用ie内核的多标签浏览器之一，开源软件
<void1> 作者叫 changyou
 * edison0354 在线版stardict也支持ajax了
<void1> 但是因为 xx功 从网上消失了
<edison0354> void1: 额，傲游叫MYIE2……俺错了……
<void1> 然后 傲游 用他的source继续改了myie2
<void1> 然后改名maxthon
<void1> myie还有另外一个修改分支 green browser
<edison0354> void1: 1999年的……真超前……比MS超前了将近10年……
<edison0354> void1: 原来green broser和傲游同源啊，话说傲游的logo和myie一样
<edison0354> void1: 我又错了……看走眼了
<void1> 那个年头，中国开源的并且拿的出手的软件，就他一个啊
<void1> 但是maxthon反而没有开源
<edison0354> void1: 后来由于某种原因, 畅游停止更新了MYIE, 并消失了
<void1> 我还记得myie最后的版本是3.2
<void1> edison0354: 就是因为 xx功 呀
<void1> 那个版本之后，我就开始用firebird了...
<edison0354> void1: MyIE在发布后由于采用多窗口浏览，占用系统资源比IE6少很多，且有鼠标手势、视觉化书签等功能，所以受到当时的网民所喜爱，这个软件不仅是免费的，作者畅游她／他还将此软件开放源代码，源程序由Visual C++所编，后来由于某种原因, 畅游停止更新了MYIE, 并消失了.
<edison0354> void1: 连是男是女都不知道……
<void1> 没人知道
<void1> changyou是我比较佩服的作者之一
<edison0354> void1: 这myie是啥授权的？允许那几个不开源
<void1> 其实，甚至现在是生是死都不知道...
<void1> 当时没什么授权的
<edison0354> void1: 而且99年就有鼠标手势……
<void1> 就同时放上了source
<void1> 鼠标手势那是早就有了，opera
<edison0354> void1: 哪年？
<void1> 忘记了，那时候，myie还没出来
<edison0354> void1: 说不定还就是greenbrowser的作者呢，这东西中文好像叫畅游浏览器
<void1> 不是
<ofan> 畅游不是马桶么
<ofan> maxthon?
<void1> 他们都用了人家的source，然后，怎么说呢，可能是对人家最后一点尊重
<void1> 所以都留下了点原来的印记
<edison0354>  MyIE网际畅游的作者是畅游CHANGYOU（在如今大部分类似浏览器的“关于”里都可以的看到他的名字）
<edison0354> 我看看……
<edison0354> 我曾经是用傲游的，现在留着傲游备用的
<edison0354> 他写 Myie 
<edison0354> 的初衷是方便切换代理服务器穿墙
<edison0354> http://bbs.ioage.com/cn/archiver/tid-75745.html
<leakey> 大家好，这里是ubuntu的中文聊天室吗？
<leakey> 没有人在吗？
<happyaron> leakey: 是，但是这时间都睡觉了
<happyaron> leakey: 我也去睡了，886
<leakey> 呵呵，谢谢
<leakey> 找到就行了。
<leakey> 按照PDF文件上安装的Xchat还不如我自己琢磨来的快呢。
<leakey> :-D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有urxvt的配置文件么？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 启动那叫一个慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你试试看你那里慢不慢
<alvin_rxg> time urxvt -e 'echo abc'
<alvin_rxg> urxvt: unable to create fontset for input method, try "-pt Root". Continuing.
<alvin_rxg> real	0m0.296s
<alvin_rxg> user	0m0.160s
<alvin_rxg> sys	0m0.050s
<^k^> alvin_rxg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, real	0m8.247s
<gebjgd> user	0m0.113s
<gebjgd> sys	0m0.040s
<alvin_rxg> 8秒……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你说是为什么？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<alvin_rxg> time vte -c 'echo abc'
<alvin_rxg> time vte -c 'echo abc'
<alvin_rxg> real	0m0.176s
<alvin_rxg> time xterm -e 'echo abc'
<alvin_rxg> real	0m0.289s
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, xterm倒是很快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是urxvt巨慢
<alvin_rxg> time gnome-terminal -e 'echo abc'
<alvin_rxg> real	0m0.668s
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我就urxvt慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别的都不慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 莫非是我的字体太多了？
<alvin_rxg> 那就换别的用咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, urxvt的字体和设置是现成的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我怀疑是我的字体太多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 它在扫描我的字体
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我猜的
<alvin_rxg> fc-list | wc -l => 142
<alvin_rxg> 睡了，你慢慢折腾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 484
<^k^>  06:03
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-10
<microcai> cao
<microcai> 北京才下雪啊！！
<microcai> 2011年的第一场雪，比以往任何时候来的都要晚一些~~~
<freeflying> microcai: 没看到过这么大的雪吧
<microcai> freeflying: 火星从来不下雪
<chendy> 下硫酸结晶吗？
<GPLfeng> 我们这也下了
<GPLfeng> ï¼½
<iPeipei> iFvwm: 阿姨过年好
<iFvwm> iPeipei: 佩佩朵好。平时老不做声呢
<iPeipei> iFvwm: 都没怎么上来啊
<iPeipei> 最近也没看到你啊
<iFvwm> 我天天都在的啊。 iPeipei
<freeflying> iFvwm: 到北京了？
<iPeipei> iFvwm: 那就是和你上线时间不同
<iFvwm> freeflying: 还没。过15再动
<iFvwm> iPeipei: . 你还夜班？
<iPeipei> iFvwm: 出差？还是工作去那里了？
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<roylez> iPeipei: .
<iFvwm> 玩
<iPeipei> iFvwm: 好久没上夜班了
<iFvwm> 乐乐
<iPeipei> roylez: 主席
<roylez> 新年好阿，ee红包拿来
<iFvwm> iPeipei: 额
<iPeipei> iFvwm: 羡慕啊，还有去BJ玩啊
<iFvwm> 新年好。只是，为什么你不拿红包过来呢
<iPeipei> iFvwm: 到时候整个 one night in beijing 啊
<iFvwm> 有点事情而已。
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 你以为那是东莞啊
<freeflying> iFvwm: 跑步前进？
<roylez> iFvwm: 你高级些，神哪
<iFvwm> 啥。 freeflying
<iFvwm> roylez: 你也投诚了啊。搞资本主义了。
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> 意识形态开始改变了。金3世
<iFvwm> lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上班了？
<freeflying> roylez: 你还没上班？
<iFvwm> 咋没一个那devlki? 啥的模拟器呢。安猪的那
<freeflying> iFvwm: 这个东西都可以在linux上跑了
<iFvwm> 现在上班，等于没事作嘛。 freeflying
<iFvwm> 咋跑呢
<iFvwm> 我正好要中文识别的软件。安猪上有
<iFvwm> Dalvik 这烂名。唉
<roylez> freeflying: 上班了
<NoIE> http://finance.ifeng.com/news/industry/20110210/3372128.shtml
<roylez> iFvwm: 好名字阿，比 iFvwm 好
<NoIE> 人家黑客只是做了一个善意的提醒，但是新闻的第三段把人家写得跟个罪犯是的。
<iFvwm> 记不住的，都是烂名
<cfy> 此外，实施入侵的该黑客还透露，因为涉事的页面访问量最低，所以才选定从这个目录下手。他强调，使用同样的方法还可以入侵腾讯网，但出于法律、安全等方面的考虑，并没有进行这样的入侵。
<ofan>  腾讯不是已经被黑了么
<ofan> ssh被爆了
<iFvwm> ● git rm --cached mailto-attach.pl
<NoIE> 各位，我想在我的移动硬盘上安装一款linux，要求支持我的无线网卡rtl8192ce，请问，哪款linux对硬件的兼容性较好？
<ofan> 跟发行版没关系吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 你不会还没改好吧....
<NoIE> ofan: 我想也是。
<iFvwm> 我先改了。担心push。 :D
<iBeetle> 单独用scp能把远程目录上某个文件夹下所有以.f和.c结尾的文件全部copy下来吗？包含子文件夹下的
<ofan> NoIE: 你google一下就知道已经支持这个网卡了
<NoIE> 现在我的电脑，可以用 ifconfig -a 显示 wlan0 ，但就是上不了网。我想是设置的问题，所以我打算在移动硬盘里装一个新系统。
<cfy> iFvwm: 配置文件分开嘛,一个正则读入就好嘛
<cfy> what....
<NoIE> ofan: 其实，前几天还能用，不知道为什么，突然就用不了了。
<ofan> NoIE: ifconfig里能看到就表示驱动没问题
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<cfy> tenzu: 拜谁呢?
<tenzu> cfy: 神和各路大仙
<cfy> tenzu: 同拜...
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 我的irssi挂在公司电脑上，你别跟我比
<cfy> roylez: 主席你用awesome的是吧.
<roylez> cfy: 公司里面还在用
<cfy> roylez: 哦...
<roylez> cfy: debian 6.0出了，我公司里的电脑不敢升级了
<roylez> cfy: 不知道现在debian testing的awesome什么版本的
<iFvwm> cfy: 不能最短。就不喜欢。
<iFvwm> 你给一个最短的来
<tenzu> roylez: 我换了elitter
<roylez> tenzu: elitter???
<tenzu> roylez: freenode回复说shellmix太容易注册了，导致有病毒神马的
<iFvwm> roylez: wm而已，怕啥。
<tenzu> roylez: elitter.net
<iFvwm> 不至于这样胆小拉
<NoIE> ofan: 恩，是的，设置的问题，但是我不知到是那里出了问题，昨天一直在研究这件事，两点才睡。
<iFvwm> tenzu: 搞点图片来欣赏
<pityonline> 北京今天下雪啦
<tenzu> iFvwm: greader里面？
<tenzu> pityonline: P哥女子
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 直接发图嘛
<pityonline> tenzu: 什么意思？
<cfy> roylez: 不敢升级.....我现在懒得每天一升了.反正该出问题还得出问题....
<tenzu> pityonline: 女子=好
<iFvwm> 双字。 笨。 pityonline
<cfy> iFvwm: 啥不能短?你说代码?
<iFvwm> 当然
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你直接找个女澡堂看不就得了，反正你有神力
<pityonline> tenzu: 疼哥好
<pityonline> iFvwm: 拜见神
<iFvwm> 你知道哪里有好看的？
<iFvwm> 崂山道士？ tenzu
<knownbad> NoIE: iwlist 或是 iwconfig 扫描的到吗？
<NoIE> knownbad: 我试试。
<knownbad> 可能需要 sudo.
<tenzu> iFvwm: 看美图请去6park自行搜索
<iFvwm> 不知道
<knownbad> 如果可以看到无线路由就加些设定就行了。
<NoIE> knownbad: iwlist frequency channel bitrate rate encryption keys power txpower retry ap accesspoints peers event auth wpakeys genie modulation
<roylez> tenzu: 看6park，你out
<knownbad> NoIE: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<iFvwm> 你看金3。先进多了。
<iFvwm> roylez: 指教下吧
<NoIE> knownbad: wlan0  Interface does't support scanning : Network is down
<knownbad> NoIE: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning | grep 你的路由
<knownbad> 哦，那你的驱动软件有问题
<tenzu> roylez: 神还没看过6park啊，一下介绍太好的他/她/它会受不了
<MeaCulpa> 美图还是美女图
<iFvwm> 你个妖人啊。
<knownbad> 你得搜寻下你得无线硬件。
<knownbad> http://mirrorchicks.com/archive
<NoIE> knownbad: 我想也是，不是说 2.6.38 的内核已经包含 rtl8192ce 的驱动了吗？为此我还特意安装了 2.6.38-2 。
 * MeaCulpa Awesome 3.4.9 升不上去
<knownbad> 可能只有国外看得到
<knownbad> 你能 downgrade 吗？
<NoIE> 什么是 downgrade ？
<knownbad> 降低版本？
<iFvwm> 就是够淫荡的英文嘛
<knownbad> oh？
<iFvwm> going down?
<knownbad> you?
<NoIE> knownbad: 我之前使用 2.6.35-25 ，无效，又使用 2.6.35-22 ，还是无效。
<knownbad> NoIE: 要不查下需不需要加装 firmware.
<NoIE> knownbad: 请问怎样查？
<knownbad> 确定是 rtl8192ce？
<knownbad> arch 上是有个 rtl8192se 的驱动。
<ofan> NoIE: google就有了
<NoIE> knownbad: 不确定，但是她预装的是dell提供的ubuntu，第一次开机时在“受限驱动”里显示的是rtl8192，后来突然不能用了。于是重装系统，找不到驱动，后来手动编译安装了rtl8192ce 的驱动后，就能用了。
<NoIE> ofan: 好像不行。
<ofan> NoIE: 我都给你google过了 怎么不行
<knownbad> 可能缺了 wireless attribute 就不能 scan 了。
<knownbad> 搜寻的结果是很多人回报了是 bug。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 家里的awesome挂了好久了，现在办公室的电脑也不敢升级了，perfect
<NoIE> ofan: 首先，我用谷歌搜索到使用 ifconfig -a 查询，我试了，能查到。然后搜索到使用修改 /etc/network/interfaces ，我修改了，无效。
<NoIE> 我搜索到重装新版本的 networkmanager ，我装了，无效。
<NoIE> 我装了 wicd ，还是无效。
<ofan> NoIE: 你先确定你的网卡驱动是哪个内核模块里的，lsmod看有没有加载那个模块，没有就modprobe加载它
<knownbad> 有人报了 2.6.38-1.27 上解决了。
<NoIE> ofan: 怎么搜索？sudo lsmod | grep net 吗？
<NoIE> knownbad: 我用的是 2.6.38-2 。
<ofan> NoIE: 装firmware包了没有
<NoIE> sudo apt-get isntall firmware
<NoIE> E: 未发现软件包 firmware
<ofan> NoIE: apt-cache search fireware
<ofan> NoIE: apt-cache search firmware
<NoIE> ofan: 显示了一大堆内容。
<ofan> NoIE: linux-firmware
<ofan> NoIE: 还有很多单独的，针对不同硬件的
<robots> ?
<NoIE> ofan: 三行
<NoIE> linux-wlan-ng-firmware - firmware files uesd by the linux-wlan-ng driver
<NoIE> linux-firmware-nonfree - Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<NoIE> linux-firmware - Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<iFvwm> 查看个安装了的包。刷啥。用aptitude search ~ifirmware
<iFvwm> 啥网卡都不确定。搞啥。
<NoIE> iFvwm: 我想是 rtl8192ce
<jyf1987> 下大雪了 哈哈
<iFvwm> 你用lshw -class network看下嘛
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 下雪有啥。难道今年还没下过？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 北京人？
<jyf1987> NoIE: 靠 上次你还见过我 这一下子就忘记了
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 这不废话么
<NoIE> 呵呵。
<iFvwm> 见过肥肥的 jyf?
<NoIE> jyf1987: 正常现象，因为你不是女的。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 额 看你长得呆头呆脑的 这方面倒是很滑溜
<robots> 互攻
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :O
<NoIE> iFvwm: 检测到一块 RTL8101E/RTL8102E，不过我觉得这块应该是有线网卡。
<iFvwm> NoIE: 就是说，这不是你的无线卡？
<iFvwm> 那你的无线卡，不是没了嘛。或者卡所在的pci卡槽被禁止了？系统根本没检测到
<iFvwm> 坏了吧。
<NoIE> iFvwm: 下面还有一块：
<NoIE> #-network DISABLED
<NoIE> description: Wireless isterface
<NoIE> logical name: wlan0
<NoIE> configuraiton: broadcast/yes driver-rtl8192ce driwerversito=2.6.38-2-generic firmware=N/A .
<iFvwm> DISABLED
<iFvwm> @@
<iFvwm> 就这嘛
<iFvwm> 你看，驱动也安装了。只是被禁止了
<iFvwm> 额。应该是driver=xxxx啊。你咋是driver-xxxx
<robots> 发生什么大事了
<robots> google去不连不上
<NoIE> iFvwm: 我打错了。
<robots> 我恨ibus，傻子一样的词库
<iFvwm> 想想怎么禁止的吧。rmmod了？ pci禁止了？或者其他的
<if_else> 各位兄台，git 提交了多个文件修改，如何为每个文件添加特定注释，而不是 commit -m 添加整个提交的注释，谢谢
<NoIE> iFvwm: 可能是升级系统时自动禁止的吗？还有，怎样启动它？
<iFvwm> ifup?
<iFvwm> 这个地方的disabled，不太清楚怎么出来的。
<NoIE> ifconfig wlan0 up ，这样？
<iFvwm> 只是，你应该明确了。网卡没问题
<NoIE> iFvwm: 那真是太好了，我在搜索一下，谢谢。
<iFvwm> 多半自己折腾，搞得这样的。看上面的2个情况，你搞过没。
<iFvwm> rmmod和pci禁止的情况
<NoIE> iFvwm: 肯定没有，我很少用上网本的。
<iFvwm> 那搜索吧。至少有方向了
<if_else> 各位兄台,git commit -c COMMIT ,帮助手册里面提到的 COMMIT 是指上次的提交吗？怎么查看，谢谢
<jyf1987> 靠 当年演红孩儿的人现在在中科院软件所阿
<microcai> jyf1987: 你 CPU 嘛型号的？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 红孩儿那嘴巴，一点都没变
 * NoIE 小道消息：抢钱运会土地的是李鹏的女儿李小琳，轧死钱云会的车，是从李小琳家的工地开出来的。
 * microcai glib 2.28 终于出来了。开始测试 gnome3 ;)  gnome3 的最后一个关键依赖满足了
 * microcai 话说 gtk 都上 3 了， glib 怎么还打算继续 2 下去啊
<microcai1> microcai kao
<microcai1> microcai 给我快滚
<robots> hehe
<ofan> XDXDXDXDXD
<jyf1987> microcai 什么处理器
 * microcai1 OOOooo 死哪里去了
<cfy> microcai1: 你试试ghost
<xk123> 我又来了，大家出来欢迎我！
<debianer> 这里谁擅长python，能不能带个徒弟？
<xk123> python 多看看 脚本 很容易的吧
<xk123> 虽然我不是很厉害，但感觉很容易吧
<cfy> debianer: 你可以找 iFvwm 带你学 perl...
<debianer> xk123: 我经常偶尔有些东西不懂，想问问
<debianer> cfy: 我只学python先
<microcai1> jyf1987: CPU
<microcai1> cfy: ?
<microcai1> cfy:  怎么了？
<xk123> 问呗
<jyf1987> microcai1: 我几个机器 你问哪个？
<xk123> 反正这里这么多人，肯定有人帮上你的
<iamfbi> hello
<cfy> microcai1: ?ghost那个你原来的nick
<^k^> iamfbi, 好  ㍣ 
<cfy> microcai1: 已经退了呀
<microcai> cfy:  back
<cfy> microcai: yep
<microcai> jyf1987: 现在用的那个
<robots> hello
 * microcai glib 升级到  2.28 了，哈哈
<debianer> 最近有好玩的软件吗
<jyf1987> microcai: atom n450
<robots> 这APU
<robots> 真难见到
<xrfang> 借问一个问题，我考虑换个笔记本，13寸左右，不带内置光驱的款式有没有推荐的？
<cfy> 我的x200,12",没有光驱
 * microcai g_main_context_invoke 这是 glib 2.28 添加的最有用的函数了
<xrfang> cfy，tks，我看看。是什么价位。
<jyf1987> rtmeme:  RT @liunians RT @cdprobaby:  昨晚终于等到了他回成都，自然会急着做很多做不完的事，以至于他手机都忘了关，偏偏他死党打电话过来，接了只听他对着电话只说了一声我的名字然后就挂掉， 不禁好奇问他，他说那小子电话里第一句就问“在干啥？”...—_—
<cfy> 谁知道有没有什么软件可以数字转英文?
<cfy> 比如 342 (three hundred and forty-two)
<ofan> 自己写个不就完了
<NoIE> 我试试去英文频道求助。
<cfy> ofan: numebr in bsd-games
<ofan> cfy: 我有个py写的
<jyf1987> 自己写个
<ofan> cfy: 你做的proj euler吧？
<cfy> ofan: 看看.嗯,
<microcai> cfy: 我知道。 tex 就可以
<debianer> ofan: 你懂python吧
<debianer> ofan: 能不能带我做徒弟阿
<debianer> ofan: 你有gtalk什么的吗
<xrfang> 笔记本内存如果是1066的DDR3，换1333的兼容否（全部换掉，我的意思是主板、芯片组是不是一样的）
<ofan> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/jre7g7-79365
<ofan> debianer: 我水平低 带不动的
<cfy> ofan: 看看
<ofan> 不知道能不能跑. 做的时候直接用的ipython 可能没保存
<debianer> 大家都有gtalk或者jabber帐号吗
<jianhe> 没有
<cfy> ofan: 你算出来多少?
<cfy> ofan: problem 17
<ofan> cfy: 21124
<cfy> ofan: 厄,我的还是多了点..21421...
<ofan> cfy: 空格和-都忽略了？
<cfy> ofan: 嗯,都忽略了.
<cfy> ofan: 哦知道了..
<cfy> ofan: 判断错了..
<cfy> ofan: okay了,21124
<myke2> cfy: FF4 何时才会发布啊
<robots> acer4253
<ofan> cfy: 恩
<cfy> myke2: 我等opera....
<ofan> cfy: 有没有基于perl的shell？
<cfy> ofan: 有,不过很不好用.
<ofan> cfy: oh~~
<myke2> cfy: 基于perl的shell, psh, 07年到现在没更新过
<FrankLv> -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----此处省去N字-----END RSA PRIVATE KEY-----，这种openssh密钥可以提取Public Key么？
<cfy> myke2: 哈哈.所以很不好用.....
<ofan> FrankLv: 只有private key不能
<myke2> cfy: 想想是不是应该先跑上FF4 Beta……
<cfy> myke2: .
<FrankLv> ofan: 谢谢，因为上次puttygen产生的密钥文件能导出公钥，刚才换行符不对，以为这个也行。puttygen load后就能看到公钥了。
<robots> hi
<robots> ^k^,你好
<robots> 这not。。。
<edison0354> robots: 同是bot……
<iFvwm> cfy: 昨天说的。看没。115+opera
<robots> 这bot见我来了就不说话了
<robots> hi
<edison0354> hi
<xk123> hi
<robots> 这是谁家的bot？领回去修修
<ofan> ih
<edison0354> ^k^: hi
<xk123> 我居然掉线了…………
<robots> 槽！
<robots> hi
<xk123> 你们喜欢看动漫么，
<edison0354> robots: 你刷屏试试它会不会T
<xk123> 我可以推荐网站！
<robots> 不会的
<xk123> 为什么 我的Pidgin 没有声音提示？
<robots> 他/她/它 无视我
<xk123> 谁？
<edison0354> http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
<robots> bot
<robots> ^k^
<lainme> test
<robots> test
<ofan> py超过php鸟
<robots> 的确，bot挂了
<xk123> 切
<myke2> hi
<^k^> myke2, 好  ㍤ 
<robots> ……
<robots> ‏我日哟
<debianer>  厖是啥字？
<palomino|working> máng , debianer
<xk123> 你们技术咋样
<xk123> Lubuntu 11.04 发布了
<iFvwm> 打҉倒҉牛҉鬼҉蛇҉神҉的҉d҉i҉s҉t҉r҉o҉
<xk123> 鸟语呀
<robots> 菊花字？
<debianer> palomino|working: 谢谢
<debianer> iFvwm: 你的字怎么打出来葵花状？
<hoxily> ҉
<hoxily> copy and paste
<knownbad> 用屁股打的就出现了葵花
<xk123> 鬼҉
<xk123> 拉出来的吧
<xk123> 你们一般还加入哪个频道聊天？
<xk123> 感觉其他频道都是老外
<debianer> pps有linux版本了吗
<knownbad> NoIE: 搞得如何？
<debianer> 还有，migu音乐是不是出新版本了
<xk123> pps 有 linux的
<xk123> 八卦鸭绿
 * jyf1987 情人节送菊花
<iFvwm>  ⡏⢱ ⡇ ⣏⡱ ⢹⠁ ⡇ ⡇  ⢇⢸   ⠈⢹ ⢇⢸ ⣏⡉
<iFvwm>  ⠧⠜ ⠇ ⠇⠱ ⠸  ⠇ ⠧⠤  ⠇   ⠣⠜  ⠇ ⠇
<iFvwm> ɟʎḷ ʎȷᴉʇɹᴉp
<hess-007> 这？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马新年好阿
<RavenChan> iFvwm, 倒字是怎么做到的= =？
 * palomino|working momo Router2 
 * palomino|working momo roylez \
<palomino|working> 您真不好摸到阿.. , roylez
<palomino|working> 得tab好几下 , roylez
<xk123> ..
<roylez> ....
<iFvwm> 拍下破马的pp
<palomino|working> .........
<xk123> 你们都没事做亚
<hess-007> 我这儿看，全是小方块
<palomino|working> 午休 , xk123
<palomino|working> 字体不全.. , hess-007
<Router2> palomino|working: ?
<palomino|working> 刚才误摸，sorry , Router2
<xk123> 你们使用PIDGIN软件么
<roylez> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> 用吧
<xk123> 知道怎么调出消息声音？
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<hess-007> palomino，应该是
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> xk123: 声音命令，改成 aplay %s
<xk123> aplay %s
<Router2> palomino|working: 汗....
<xk123> 提示 Unknown command.
<roylez> xk123: o...如果你用的是pulseaudio，那我就不知道了。我用的alsa
<palomino|working> 我选的alsa
<xk123> 我用 Pidin
<iFvwm> roylez: 愤怒的小鸟？顶破马？ roylez ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<edison0354> roylez: 主席寂寞了
<palomino|working> pidgin设置里选的alsa , xk123
<debianer> 谁能给一个咪咕音乐播放器的安装文件给我阿？我用铁通下载狂慢，要N天才能下载完毕
<palomino|working> 愤怒的ee
<iFvwm> xk123: 用play
<jyf1987> 愤怒的大鸟 lol
<edison0354> jyf1987: 俺爪机玩情人节版卡啊！
<edison0354> jyf1987: 万圣节版也卡 ==
<jyf1987> edison0354: 不是吧 什么急起
<edison0354> jyf1987: 垃圾G3
<iFvwm> G10才不垃圾。换吧
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 买G10
<jyf1987> 正准备去入一台android机
<roylez> iFvwm: 有钱
<edison0354> iFvwm: 木有米
<iFvwm> G10又不贵
<jyf1987> edison0354: 3k多而已阿 你的g3当时买也差不多
<palomino|working> moto atrix 4g , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 多少
<palomino|working> 不知道,还得过几天才上市
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我前几天刚问别人收的二手……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额
<jyf1987> palomino|working: tegra2 额 耗电不低阿
<iFvwm> 没落的厂家。 就别要了。 palomino|working
<jyf1987> 不过也够狠的
<hess-007> 很想买defy
<palomino|working> 没事儿，天天充呗 , jyf1987
<onshoestring> ee 还有这图   ( ︶︿︶)_凸   强
<jyf1987> 有个video out可以当小本用了
<palomino|working> 我现在desire就天天充电。。 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 挫 坐火车怎么办
<palomino|working> 买个品胜4400mah便携充电器 , jyf1987
<iFvwm> dhd
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 斗篷也是desire 不行 电池跟不上
<edison0354> iFvwm: 摩托现在一般没落啦，落鸡鸭才叫没落
<roylez> iFvwm: G10多少米？
<edison0354> hess-007: defy真的能在游泳池里玩？
<iFvwm> 也差不多。 edison0354
<iFvwm> roylez: 3k2
<hess-007> 是的
<edison0354> palomino|working: 我觉得天天充电还算正常啦
<palomino|working> 是阿 , edison0354
<palomino|working> desirez和desirehd其实也不错 , jyf1987
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 不正常
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 他们是hd
<iFvwm> dhd好。就是宽了
<jyf1987> palomino|working: moto这个4g的 国内有毛用
<palomino|working> 手大就desire hd,手小就desire z好了 , jyf1987
<iFvwm> 不好看
<palomino|working> 凑合用3g呗 , jyf1987
<xk123> ..
<jyf1987> 另外极品飞车跑tegra上 那不是arm版本的游戏了么
<edison0354> palomino|working: 2G弱弱的爬过……
<iFvwm> 极不好看
<palomino|working> 我也gprs... , edison0354
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 我手小
<iFvwm> G7好看
<edison0354> jyf1987: 极品飞车有个BCM的优化版
<fairywell> >:-)
<edison0354> palomino|working: EDGE
<palomino|working> 那就考虑desirez吧 , jyf1987
<microcai>  /me TMD 刚刚网速超慢，原来是姐姐在楼下用QQlive .. cao , QQ 偷偷给她装上的她就用了。 以前用 PPTV 怎么都不会卡我网速啊！ TMD 狗日的腾讯！！！！
<iFvwm> G4好看
<palomino|working> edge有时速度还行 , edison0354
<xk123> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
 * microcai TMD 刚刚网速超慢，原来是姐姐在楼下用QQlive .. cao , QQ 偷偷给她装上的她就用了。 以前用 PPTV 怎么都不会卡我网速啊！ TMD 狗日的腾讯！！！！
<xk123> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<xk123> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<xk123> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<xk123> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<xk123> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<xk123> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<edison0354> microcai: 双层楼……米淫
<jyf1987> edison0354: 哦？ 可是买不到bcm的高频处理器阿
<jyf1987> 我手头的bcm是路由  额
<^k^> xk123: .. ..
<roylez> iFvwm: 我的手机不到G10的1／10的价格
<jyf1987> palomino|working: desirez不给力
<palomino|working> .....
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，我说的极品是爪机版
<desksong> abs-guide 里面，有个 E_XCD=66 E_NOTROOT=67 请问一下 E_XCD 和后面的数字66 是什么意思？在什么地方有定义他们具体的内容的阿？
<microcai> edison0354:  。。。 农村房子不都是3层的啊！又不是城市里的笼子
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<iFvwm> roylez: 我以前那moto的，也是。
<iFvwm> 单色的
<roylez> iFvwm: 但是你发达了，死淫欲了
<iFvwm> 蛮好看的
<jyf1987> 有tegra 装个linux不错的
<iFvwm> 才不是
 * edison0354 iTunes资料库忽然给空了，诡异！
 * desksong abs-guide 里面，有个 E_XCD=66 E_NOTROOT=67 请问一下 E_XCD 和后面的数字66 是什么意思？在什么地方有定义他们具体的内容的阿？
<xk123> 哀
<xk123> 悲哀。。
<jyf1987> 等a9普及就爽了
 * edison0354 有人看过《光能使者》不？
<xk123> 有程序员么。
<edison0354> xk123: 除了我都是
<desksong> 谁给解答一下阿
<iFvwm> 不知道有人买G8没。 jyf1987 你去试试。
 * microcai 编译 gtk3 ing ~~~~~
<jyf1987> g8有啥问题
<palomino|working> 分辨率太低了吧
<xk123> edison0354  我也不是呀！
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你这傻的
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你是傻逼
<debianer> 这个东西你们下载有多块？http://music.10086.cn/newweb/zq/2009/migu_music_client/default/_/_/_/_/_/_/p.html
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 灰常快
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 我几乎下载不了
<NoIE> 我想把vdi文件写入物理硬盘。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你是G8
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你没G8
<palomino|working> ............
<iFvwm> 你也没，还买G8
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 我传到网盘
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 好的，谢谢你
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你怎麽問起《光能使者》了？
<myke2> NoIE: vdi是位移?
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 给你说，这个东西，我觉得一点都不好用
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 我是移动光纤，不知道为何上移动的网站反而慢死了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 怎麽，你在參加 Gnome 3 的測試嗎？
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 我喜欢
<NoIE> myke2: vbox虚拟硬盘
<myke2> NoIE: 我知道，我说是不是位移的镜像
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 这玩意下载还不能用下载工具
<NoIE> myke2: 我在vbox里安装了一套xp，我想试试能不能在物理主机上运行。
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 自带下载管理
<phoenixlzx> 速度还不错
<myke2> NoIE: vdi是否是位移的镜像？
<myke2> NoIE: 还是对数据有所压缩的
<NoIE> myke2: 不知道，怎样检查？
<myke2> NoIE: 你选择的是动态扩展还是固定大小
<jyf1987> 是你要买 我又不用买
<lainme> debianer: 可以啊，我这里可以用dta下
<NoIE> myke2: 动态，可以改吗？
<myke2> NoIE: qemu-img convert
<debianer> lainme: 你怎么知道下载链接哦？
<myke2> NoIE: 具体我也不是特别清楚
<myke2> debianer: ;y
<NoIE> myke2: 我没安装 qemu。
<debianer> lainme: chrome浏览器可以用dta吗
<myke2> debianer: dta是FF的插件
<lainme> debianer: 不可以，firefox插件
<myke2> lainme: dta稳定吗?
<debianer> myke2: chrome浏览器有什么下载插件吗？
<myke2> debianer: 我不太用chromium了
<lainme> myke2: 我用着没出过问题
<jyf1987> g8还不到2k 搞什么
<iFvwm> debianer: 下载嘛。只是要url而已。
<myke2> lainme: 主要是download speed
<roylez> palomino|working: 有好事没？
<myke2> iFvwm: ee?
<palomino|working> 没感觉到阿 , roylez
<iFvwm> 用axel拖就是
<myke2> lainme: 我一向是用aria2或者wget下载
<lainme> myke2: 速度不错
<phoenixlzx> debianer: http://u.115.com/file/f5dd16224b
<lainme> myke2: aria2我目前只用来下bt和metalink
<roylez> palomino|working: ...
<myke2> MaskRay`: 你的splay_by_rank的for(;;)循环好像没有对操作的树是否空做处理
<iFvwm> 破马一向反应迟钝的。 roylez
<debianer> myke2: 刚才我的那个网址没办法找到下载链接阿，点击自动跳出来的
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 能下载了吗
<palomino|working> .............
<lainme> debianer: http://interface-club.12530.com/update/Linux/MiguMusic_2011Beta1.bin
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 能不能下载那个不带qt的》
<debianer> lainme: 你咋知道链接的？
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 能下载了，400多K每秒呢
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 还没开学？
<lainme> debianer: 用opera，跳出后在新标签的地址栏复制的……
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 把那个不带QT的咪咕linux版本发给我
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 没呢
<myke2> lainme: FF的话直接y不行么?
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 我看看去
<lainme> debianer: http://interface-club.12530.com/update/Linux/MiguMusic_noqtlib_2011Beta1.bin
<lainme> myke2: 恰好在用opera而已，最近在尝试各种浏览器
<robots> apt-get --purge remove liborbit2
<myke2> lainme: 驻守FF
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 你点击linux版本，然后免费下载图标下面有两个版本可以选择
<robots> 从10.04升到10.10到11.04，现在要apt-get --purge remove liborbit2
<robots> HOHO
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 全速上传中...
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 谢谢阿
<desksong> 草了
<debianer> 铁通的网络真奇怪了，移动的网站下载东西狂慢
<myke2> robots: 怎么都上11.04了
<phoenixlzx> debianer: http://u.115.com/file/f5fcfa6bd2
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 谢谢了
<robots> 一路update-manager -d 畅通无阻
<myke2> MaskRay`: 内存使用怎么测试的? 我发现我用静态数组模拟指针申请和回收内存，内存使用少掉一半还多
<myke2> robots: 喜欢尝试新东西?
<robots> 那个dpkg 修复破损包的命令怎么用的？
<RavenChan> myke2, 动态申请自然是需要额外空间的
<edison0354> robots: apt-get install -f
<robots> 一直在用11.04，有个闲置硬盘，想装个10.04lts学习
<RavenChan> myke2, 而且你free掉小块内存，内存使用不会马上释放
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 你初几上学啊？
<myke2> RavenChan: 你是DarkRaven?
<RavenChan> myke2, 是啊= =？
<MaskRay`> myke2: ulimit -v 限定一下虚拟内存
<robots> 可10.04太守旧了，不好
<jyf1987> myke2: 内存申请是一片一片的麻
<myke2> RavenChan: 我Google 块状链表 第一个好像就你的
<myke2> MaskRay`: 我说的是poj的测试
<RavenChan> myke2, 喵哈哈哈哈
<ofan> DarkOFAN yeah..
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 十五
<jyf1987> 快装链表
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 有QT和没QT的有什么区别？没QT的自己电脑上装QT可以吧
<myke2> MaskRay`: 你看下你那个sequence.cc的Line79
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 没区别
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 我倒，现在的高中生真幸福……
<phoenixlzx> 就是一个QT库而已
<debianer> MaskRay`: 师傅好
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: ？？？？
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/1340895
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你剛才問什麽《光能使者》是什麽意思？
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 想当年我们初六开学
<robots> 动画片
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 不带QT的，就自己电脑上装QT环境就是了吗
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我下下来OST了……
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, 于是你啥时候有徒弟的？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 最近有 EulerProj 新進展嗎？
<myke2> edison0354: 不是的，每年都不一样的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 然后发现还是中文版主题曲好啊！
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 对
<MaskRay`> RavenChan: 代码好短
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 我们是教育局不让补课
<myke2> edison0354: 不过初中上课上到小年夜的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 是嗎……少見了……已經被鞠萍姐姐的殘酷天使給搞怕了我……
<myke2> edison0354: 然后初6返校
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: Level 1 了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 恭喜。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 中文版配音的神龙斗士的西米格也比原版好
<robots> 悲剧了，我把gnome卸载了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 虽然原版是林原惠的CV……
<edison0354> myke2: 差不多
<edison0354> robots: ……
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, 这不短把= =
<myke2> edison0354: 现在不了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 好吧……你有些怪異了……
<MaskRay`> debianer: 师傅别折煞徒儿了
<robots> gksu也没了。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你去看看就知道了，我已经问过好多人了，证明不是我的错觉
<myke2> robots: 玩出问题了吧
<xk123> :-D
<MaskRay`> myke2: 有问题？
<robots> 别把奶妈卸了就好，信春哥，信春哥。。
<myke2> MaskRay`: 我觉得应该if (x->ch[d] == null) break;?
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 好吧……
<debianer> MaskRay`: 怎么了
<debianer> 谁知道怎么安装QT阿
<robots> install qt
<myke2> debianer: 你还是跟 happyaron 吧, MaskRay` 他是玩 Gentoo 的。
<debianer> myke2: 我跟maskray玩过emacs
<debianer> myke2: 你知道怎么装QT吗
<xk123> 春哥已经死了
<myke2> debianer: 哦，Emacs 这种高级的东西我碰都不敢碰
<debianer> myke2: 我电脑上没QT，我是debian。
<xk123> apt-get install QT
<myke2> debianer: 还是查wiki
<RavenChan> 编译firefox花了一小时= =
<myke2> debianer: 最好
<debianer> myke2: emacs我越来越上手了，在学elisp
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/02/shuai-qi-shen-shou.html
<myke2> debianer: 我这种菜鸟 智商低的 不玩高级的东西
<myke2> debianer: Debian的资料很全的，我帮你查下
<myke2> MaskRay`: 那东西至少影响常数.
<MaskRay`> myke2: 是该判断 if (x == null) return;
<robots>  zhuxiao
<RavenChan> myke2, ?在说什么？
<myke2> Ma
<myke2> MaskRay`: 应该写在78行前面
<debianer> myke2: 好的，我不知道QT要装那个包
<myke2> RavenChan: MaskRay` 借我学习 splay
<RavenChan> myke2, splay= =
<myke2> RavenChan: MaskRay` 教我 splay
<RavenChan> myke2, 你要做什么用途呢= =
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 啥是hx？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 自己想喽
<myke2> RavenChan: splay 最最基本的各种操作
<hess-007> 我想问一下，在windows下有没有类似irssi的irc软件？
<ofan> ç±³
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, poj 2761我用splay比treap慢好多= =
<phoenixlzx> hess-007: pidgin
<lainme> Irssi 0.8.15 on Windows: Testing Help Needed!
<lainme> http://irssi.org/
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, 诶，你sequence是splay写的？
<hess-007> phoenixlzx: 用不习惯pidgin
<myke2> RavenChan: 是
<phoenixlzx> hess-007: xchat
<lainme> hess-007: 去做小白鼠吧
<hess-007> 找你好多个，但是都不怎么满意。
<hess-007> 要么就不支持itf8，要么就太巨大。
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, splayer没块状链表快吧= =
<fairywell> RavenChan,  :)
<fairywell> MaskRay`, :)
<fairywell> 2 acmers
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, splay
<RavenChan> fairywell, 我不是= =
<fairywell> RavenChan, 做了就是了  ：）
<MaskRay`> RavenChan: 2761 怎么用 treap？
<jyf1987> if null == x
<debianer> 现在比较好用的linux黑客工具是什么？
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, 你怎么用splay的，就怎么用treap = =
<RavenChan> MaskRay`, treap再怎么说也是个平衡树啊
<xk123> hacker tools
<MaskRay`> RavenChan: 明白了
<phoenixlzx> yaourt里没有python-gtkspell??????
 * MaskRay` 的 xmonad 总算能用了
<myke2> MaskRay: 加上之后是否ac?
<MaskRay> myke2: 加上什么？找不到正确的测试数据
<myke2> MaskRay: ==null
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果我要实现询问splay中第k大的, 是不是还要另外写个splay基于size查找的
<MaskRay> myke2: 第几行
<myke2> MaskRay: 77gg
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你换xmonad了？
<MaskRay> myke2: 你弄个 patch 吧，我不知道加哪里
<myke2> MaskRay: 不会…… 恐怕你很早写的代码吧 现在已经忘了?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 支持 key sequence，支持 notify-send，tiling，我的要求都达到了
<phoenixlzx> 大家有什么好的支持wordpress的客户端么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 77gg o 输入if (x->ch[d] == null) break; C-[
<RavenChan> MaskRay, key sequence怎么做到？
<myke2> MaskRay: xmonad能否遍历systray>
<MaskRay> myke2: wgetpaste 改完后的代码
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 而且它的 key sequence 是 emacs-style 的，很舒服
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 什么意思？要怎么配置?
<myke2> MaskRay: 觉得不太对，你的d参数传递的方式我觉得比较晦涩
<RavenChan> myke2, 嘛，我也写过splay= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 智商实在太低，看不懂把两个Zag合并的写法
<MaskRay> RavenChan: XMonad.Util.EZConfig 的 additionalKeysP
<RavenChan> myke2, 我没合并= =所以你要看么
<ofan> http://www.google.com/tenthbirthday/#start
<myke2> RavenChan: 不是，我要帮MaskRay fix他的代码就头疼了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 能给我看下你的sequence代码么
<myke2> RavenChan: http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/334926/
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/335512/
<myke2> MaskRay: 你重新贴了一个？不找历史纪录的？
<xk123> 你们在聊什么>
<myke2> MaskRay: 先问个简单的：splay如何访问第k大的? 用size重写splay()?
<MaskRay> myke2: 用 size 重写
<myke2> MaskRay: splay里面传函数指针是不是慢?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你只做两次zag?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是splay有好多不同情况的啊
<myke2> RavenChan: top-down
<myke2> RavenChan: 他实现的是
<myke2> RavenChan: 不是双旋的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我刚才贴的是 bottom-up 的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 看前面那个 top-down 的
<debianer> sopcast现在最新版本谁有吗
<RavenChan> MaskRay, bottom-up也不能只zag = =
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得很多三目, 然后又大量的if写在一行里面很不习惯
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我不会写top-down splay= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 如果自底向上的话是否是4种
<RavenChan> myke2, 嗯是
<robots> haha,gnome is over!
<RavenChan> myke2, 错了，5种
<microcai> hymnusalae: 没
<myke2> RavenChan: 哦，还有根什么的情况
<RavenChan> myke2, 嗯
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我想体验一下，嘛。最近无聊啊，无聊就折腾吗
<myke2> RavenChan: 那样写不出splay(x, root)
<myke2> RavenChan: 其中root是子树的根
<phoenixlzx> libreoffice可以编辑博客，做博客客户端吗
<RavenChan> myke2, 有办法可想的
<myke2> RavenChan: 我觉得5种搞不定，要7种
<RavenChan> myke2, 比如先把子树切出来
 * microcai shit!!! gnome3 一定要装 pulseaudio !!!!!!
<myke2> RavenChan: 自己是root, 父亲是root, 祖父是root, 还有其他, 双旋还要重写.
<hymnusalae> microcai, 真的假的？作為 OSS4 用戶表示，可以果斷放棄 Gnome3 了
<myke2> RavenChan: 345http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/334926/
<myke2> http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/334926/
<myke2> RavenChan: 怎么回事
<myke2> RavenChan: 怎么自动复制了
<microcai> hymnusalae:   pulseaudio 这么 fuck 的东西不知道 gnome 为何还在用
<hymnusalae> microcai, 淡定淡定，用 KDE 吧。
<myke2> microcai: t了gnome
<RavenChan> myke2, 我错了，其实只有3 case
<RavenChan> myke2, 我自己代码写渣了，结果自己都看不懂了 = =
<myke2> RavenChan: 怎么会?
<microcai> myke2:  hymnusalae pulseaudio 到底是用来干麽的？
<myke2> microcai: 不知道
<myke2> microcai: t了gnome
<myke2> microcai: 我gnome都没的
<myke2> microcai:     A featureful, general-purpose sound server
<robots> gnome meile
<myke2> microcai: 我没装
<robots> you lxde
<myke2> microcai: gnome很胖
<microcai> myke2: 可是需要么？ X 这种 server 都要吵着 fuck off 了，干麽还引入一个 server ?!
<xk123> 很多软件默认是支持gnome的
<xk123> 不用gnome 有的软件就没界面可用
<hymnusalae> 有魔都的人在嗎？虹橋火車站與高鐵火車站在一起嗎？
<hymnusalae> microcai, PulseAudio是一個聲音服務抽象層。
<myke2> microcai: 哈哈，反正我没有gnome
<microcai> hymnusalae:  要她干麽？ 没这声音不是好好的？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 對于其功能，我記得有網絡共享聲音設備、應用程式單一音量控制
<hymnusalae> microcai, 大概 Gnome 3 看中了單一音量控制功能。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 说实话你的代码可读性不怎么样= =
<microcai> hymnusalae: 为何不去完善内核呢？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 因為它們不想把這些東西放在內核中，希望放在用戶空間中。
<Loongjiang> hi
<microcai> hymnusalae:  fuck linus
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍦ 
<Loongjiang> fuck linus
<microcai> hymnusalae:   好东西总是拒绝入内核，导致用户空间出变态程序
<hymnusalae> microcai, 其實 OSS4 除了聲音設備共享和部分MIDI設備以外，其它的和 ALSA+PA 一樣了。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这是在别人代码基础上做的修改
<myke2> microcai: 那你投靠BSD吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<hymnusalae> microcai, 而網絡共享 OSS4 方面給出了更美觀的方法，就是用 NFS 共享 /dev/dsp
<microcai> myke2:  BSD 更 fuck
<myke2> microcai: 投靠Windows
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你这个代码过2761要多少时间？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 自殺吧！
<microcai> hymnusalae:  OSS4 入内核了？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我用 FreeBSD 的
<hymnusalae> microcai, OSS4 沒有入內核。但是官方支持使用 OSS4，哈哈哈
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不知道，说不定就tle 了
<guodongbin> 大家都用什么ide
<myke2> microcai: alsa和oss都是内核的.
<hymnusalae> myke2, OSS 4 是內核模塊，沒有進內核主線。
<myke2> guodongbin: vim
<microcai> myke2:  alsa 居然不在内核做 混音！！！ fuck!
<myke2> hymnusalae: 可以编译进内核的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 上吧上吧，top-down肯定会比我的bottom-up快很多
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 写不动了
<myke2> RavenChan: 你看下2828
<RavenChan> myke2, ?
<cfy> iFvwm: 看了.
<cfy> iFvwm: 现在还是不行么?我从来没上传过....
<guodongbin> ：myke2神
<hymnusalae> microcai, 有做內核級混音，不過沒有公開的控制音量的 API 吧，我記得《The state of Linux sound》那個文章是這麽寫的。
<myke2> RavenChan: 我还打算拿几个poj的写写splay
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這個我不確定。
<iFvwm> cfy: 额。我之前传过吧。要不怎么上传的呢。
<RavenChan> myke2, 你 2761过了么
<iFvwm> 之前应该可以
<hymnusalae> 有魔都的嗎？
<hymnusalae> 有上海的嗎？
<myke2> RavenChan: 我昨天刚开始splay
<myke2> RavenChan: 找题目着
<cfy> iFvwm: 只下载别人的...不上传...
<myke2> RavenChan: 没
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 你知道有什么比较好的博客客户端么？
<iFvwm> happyaron: 长颈鹿
<myke2> RavenChan: 明天看看有没有时间，等会儿要cp作业了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 2761 是什麽東西？
<myke2> hymnusalae: Peking University Judge Online
<myke2> hymnusalae: Problem 2761
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 不知道
<happyaron> iFvwm: ？
<hymnusalae> myke2, 你們這麽能折騰……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 和你没什么关系应该……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你還換著做呀？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  alsa 是在用户空间混音的。有个插件。装了就可以避免声卡独占
<hymnusalae> myke2, 切……
<iFvwm> cfy: 应该可以的。这么简单的事情。没道理搞得不正常
<hymnusalae> microcai, 果然是我看錯了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: pku acm 2761，询问区间第 k 小的数，区间互不包含
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我錯了。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 这样很不爽
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呵呵。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  alsa 配置不好很容易导致声卡独占问题。 TNND
<hymnusalae> microcai, 用 OSS4 吧。你用什麽發行版的？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  gentoo
<hymnusalae> microcai, 很好。Gentoo OSS4 的 ebuild 還有幾個小問題，幫忙調試一下吧。
<myke2> RavenChan: 这题？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 有問題反饋喲~
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<myke2> RavenChan: 不是话说用划分树写的么? 我还没写
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那個 bug 上面有一個比較 clean 的 ebuild 4.2.2002 是沒有問題的。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  问题是所有软件我都是 -oss +alsa -pulse -pulseaudio -jack 的
<RavenChan> myke2, 划分树？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 還有一個比較 dirty 的 有問題的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 沒有事，沒有幾個文件要重新編譯的。
<myke2> RavenChan: 询问一段上第k大的数, nlogn的
<RavenChan> myke2, 这题可以用平衡树
<hymnusalae> microcai, 就 gstreamer-plugin-oss 要安裝一下，還要加上 mplayer / ffmpeg 的重新編譯。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 一般就這些了。
<myke2> RavenChan: 划分树没写过，不过觉得没多大应用面
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 哪儿听说划分树的？
<myke2> RavenChan: 就是小于中位数的做左子树，大于的右子树，然后递归建立树的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 划分树是什么？
<myke2> RavenChan: 我已经解释了==
<MaskRay> myke2: 哪儿听说划分树的？
<myke2> MaskRay: Google的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 线段树吧这是
<microcai> hymnusalae:  gstreamer 没有硬解，我向来是让他滚蛋的
<hymnusalae> microcai, btw，OSS4 ebuild 是在 bugzilla 上的。
<myke2> RavenChan: 比如[1 3 4 5 6 7 2 8]
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... 我不用。涉及到内核的我的都是自己编译的。我得编译进内核，不喜欢模块
<myke2> RavenChan: 左[1 3 4 2] 右[5 6 7 8]
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 线段树吧这是 myke2
<myke2> RavenChan: 人下一层[1 2] [3 4] [5 6] [7 8]
<microcai> hymnusalae:  OSS4 是只要 /dev/dsp 就可以了，对吧？ 不需要像 ALSA 那样还得配一个 API 像狗屎的 libasound
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 线段树维护有序序列的变形，去年 noi 前还没什么人知道，因为 noi 上有人提到所以一下子流行开来
<hymnusalae> microcai, yes
<myke2> RavenChan: 线段树?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 用线段树写kth number我会= =
<microcai> hymnusalae:  TMD , OSS4 不入内核我真想杀了 linus . ALSA 不滚蛋我真想杀了 linus
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不是什么新东西吧？
<myke2> RavenChan: 线段树不是处理区间的么
<RavenChan> myke2, 你现在说的东西就是线段树啊
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 是新东西
<myke2> microcai: 不要老是提这个字眼好吧
<hymnusalae> microcai, :)
<myke2> RavenChan: 怎么是线段树呢
<myke2> RavenChan: 是小于中位数的分在一边，仍然按照原来数列中的顺序
<myke2> RavenChan: 线段树是二分区间的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那我為什麼早就知道了= =poj上有这道题也很久了
<microcai> hymnusalae: 马上测试 OSS4 去
<hymnusalae> microcai, :)
<myke2> microcai: OSS4有内核patch么
<myke2> microcai: 还有OSS4现在是很稳定么
<myke2> microcai: 像reiser4一直没有进内核
<microcai> hymnusalae:  myke2 OSS4 应该有 patch .
<RavenChan> microcai, oss4不在内核中吧？
<MeaCulpa> https://twitter.com/#!/mgirl_S
<myke2> microcai: 除非是Linux他们内部搞的，像btrfs才会进内核（不稳定）
<hymnusalae> microcai, 沒有。
<MeaCulpa> 真的有mm用linux?
<myke2> RavenChan: 觉得这个和线段树差很多
<microcai> myke2:  那是 reiser4 实在太厉害了，搞的开发内核的那些人会自卑。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 步步高升
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你知道 OSS4 為什麽不進嗎？不是因為政治原因。
<xk123> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<xk123> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<RavenChan> microcai, reiser4不怎么样吧，我看过一点测试
<microcai> hymnusalae:  没 patch 你叫我怎么用？ 难道用 BSD ?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 因為 OSS4 在做了內核級浮點運算，這個好像是 Linux 內核裏不接受的。
<myke2> RavenChan: 下面这个树和线段树有点像
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我說了，Gentoo OSS4 有 ebuild 的，在 bugzilla 上。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  .. 这有什么的啊？！ windows 还允许驱动用 c++开发呢
<microcai> hymnusalae: 那 OSS4 不是内核的功能？
<myke2> RavenChan: 比如[1] [8] [2] [7] [3] [6] [5] [4]是叶子
<RavenChan> myke2, 这就是线段树= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 然后[1 8] [2 7] [3 6] [4 5]
<hymnusalae> microcai, 是內核的功能。
<myke2> RavenChan: 然后[1 2 7 8] [3 5 4 6]
<myke2> RavenChan: [1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8]
<hymnusalae> microcai, 總之你不要問我，LKM上有太多這樣的文章了。去找找看吧。
<RavenChan> myke2, 只不过合并是保证有序而已，这至少是线段树的一种
<myke2> RavenChan: 这是在线段树的节点上维护区间排序的结果
<myke2> RavenChan: 统计信息是排序结果
<RavenChan> myke2, 这是一种线段树
<myke2> RavenChan: 刚才那种似乎没什么关系
<myke2> RavenChan: 和线段树
<myke2> RavenChan: 至少我觉得
<myke2> MaskRay: 可以Google划分树, 我也是前两天刚刚Google到
<myke2> MaskRay: 基本上只能Google到代码，没有文章的几乎
<hymnusalae> microcai, 最後怎麽說？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ??
<myke2> MaskRay: 不做任何解释，而且文章说什么“划分树水过”，然后贴代码这种
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我必须将 OSS4 编译入内核
<MaskRay> myke2: 谢谢，这个我知道。以后查到什么能告诉我吗
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你想不開……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你可不要忘了，你就算正常編譯內核，有些功能也是要求你強制不能編譯入內核，必須編譯成模塊的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 本来想告诉你的，那天你不在，大概1:00AM左右
<microcai> hymnusalae: 呵呵，我折腾。折腾好了我生成一个 patch 。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 没有。我的系统就一个模块也没有
<hymnusalae> microcai, 比如那個什麽什麽scan-wait
<hymnusalae> microcai, 打賭？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  真的。
<myke2> microcai: oss4应该freebsd有的吧?
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我编译内核去掉模块支持
<hymnusalae> microcai, 嘿，我還就不信了。
<hymnusalae> myke2, 有。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  cat /proc/modules
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……你真極端……
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 线段树维护有序序列需要二分，复杂度 (log n) ^ 3。这个通过改变储存方式做到 log n
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不和你比了。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  会说没有这个文件的 :)
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不用啊?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 祝你 PA 哈！
<myke2> MaskRay: 不过觉得这个特殊性太强, 只能做1个题
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 就是由叶子归并到父亲保证有序，是nlogn的建树logn查找
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 说白了就像归并排序保存中间结果
<myke2> RavenChan: 那个肯定是(log(n))^3
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我還真不信這年頭還真有你這樣的潔癖了……太過分了……人家都向外分，你向裏面塞……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 真沒有想到……
<MaskRay> myke2: 这个确实特殊，就看作线段树维护有序序列的特殊化变形吧
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...  正在编译内核去掉 alsa 先。
<RavenChan> myke2, ？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  编译完成
<myke2> MaskRay: 觉得不是，归并树是线段树
<RavenChan> myke2, 好吧我去看看
<microcai> hymnusalae:  编译内核才几十秒就搞好了。
<myke2> RavenChan: 首先别人分析过，其次这个分析也不难
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 相信我吧，二分 log n，查找 log n 的节点，每个节点 log n 找 lower/upper_bound，总共 (log n) ^ 3
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哈？
<hymnusalae> microcai, ccache？
<hymnusalae> microcai, ccache 好像也沒有那麽快，只是 link 了一下嗎？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ccache 加了。 我编译内核不 clean的，下次修改一下，修改少的时候编译就很快的
<hymnusalae>  microcai,果然
<debianer> 中国移动的咪咕音乐播放器真好用哦，可以在屏幕上显示歌词了，太棒了
<microcai> hymnusalae:  salsa 这个 USE 是干麽用的？
<tang> 终于进来了
<hymnusalae> microcai, libsalsa 一個 alsa 模擬層。像 Flash或者 Skype 都要的。
<Yuking> debianer: 是LINUX版的？
<tang> 刚才怎么进到英语的聊天室去了？
<tang> 大家好
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 是的。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  skype-oss 难道你不知道么？
<^k^> tang, 好  ㍦ 
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ebuild 有的
<myke2> MaskRay: RavenChan 这个分析还不确切, 设第k层, 第k层的树节点的大小为2^(h-k) (k=0,1,...,h-1), 则查找h-k, 求和\sum_{k=0}^{h-1}{h-k} = O(h^2), 再加上O(h)二分.
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你看看 skype-oss 的依賴……
<Yuking> debianer: 那不错哈，找来看下
<tang> K，你好
<microcai> hymnusalae:  依赖 oss4
<hymnusalae> microcai, 沒有 libsalsa 嗎？
<tang> 输入别人名字怎么简单操作？
<microcai> hymnusalae: ç±³
<debianer> Yuking: 你看看我的插图  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i82630
<microcai> hymnusalae:  oss4 安装不了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, myke2 我错了.............
<microcai> hymnusalae:   emerge 出错了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 錯誤信息。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  http://www.4front-tech.com/ 这里下不到 source
<microcai> hymnusalae:  就出错了
<microcai> hymnusalae: 莫非又闭源了？
<Yuking> debianer: 网络慢，你的图现在也没出来
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哪個版本？oss-overlay的嗎？
<myke2> microcai: oss4是商业的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 沒有閉源，怎麽可能，我用的 FreeBSD 上都寫著 BSD License accepted by user
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ebuild 的版本太老啦
<hymnusalae> microcai, ebuild 是哪個版本的？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 老的代码人家已经不放主机上了
<microcai> hymnusalae:  oss-4.1.1052-r1
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……我不是讓你從 bugzilla 上下的嗎？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  呵呵，我自己整如内核好了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 加油吧……
<myke2> hymnusalae: OSS4不是Open Source的吗?
<microcai> hymnusalae:  http://www.4front-tech.com/developer/sources/testing/gpl/ 这里有下
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/134390.htm
<ofan> Carmack哦~~
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哦
<microcai> hymnusalae: 不就是在内核做浮点运算么，有什么的呀！
<microcai> hymnusalae: 这些个鸡巴家伙
<RavenChan> What I have been thinking about is pushing OSS back to the Linux kernel. However there are few things that need to be done before this could be possible:
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你不要和我說，我又不姓李。
<RavenChan> * Better integration with the Linux kernel. Currently OSS doesn’t follow the design practices used by the rest of the Linux kernel.
<RavenChan> * Power management. For the time being power management is missing from OSS.
<RavenChan> * The audio core framework requires some rewriting. The current core is 10 years old and the recent additions like vmix don’t fit properly in it.
<RavenChan> * Some key drivers such as USB audio, HDaudio and SB X-Fi require rewriting.
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你也找到那個 Hannu 的話了……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 嗯 = =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 可惜人家 microcai 不信這個邪呀……
<myke2> RavenChan: 什么意思？我E文不好
<microcai> RavenChan:  ??? what ???? OSS 不能休眠？！ fuck ， 这可不行@
<RavenChan> MaskRay, myke2  划分树是高级东西Orz
<RavenChan> MaskRay, myke2 我错了 OTL
<myke2> RavenChan: 没我说OSS那个
<Yuking> debianer: 界面做的不错，安装也非常linux，呵呵
<hymnusalae> microcai, 休眠 4.2 可以了吧我記得？
<jyf1987> 哪个对tag系统有研究的？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哦不對，不行。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  kao , 休眠不了的你要我用，你不是坑我嘛
<hymnusalae> microcai, 休眠之後不會自動恢復休眠前最後一刻的聲音而已。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 哦，那样无所谓啦
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我还以为OSS4会导致你休眠不了
<myke2> hymnusalae: OSS怎么?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 看人家OSS4開發人員給你想這麽細，你還在那kao
<hymnusalae> myke2, 沒有怎麽呀？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 那调一下很快的事情
<myke2> hymnusalae: 和alsa
<hymnusalae> myke2, 怎麽了？
<hymnusalae> myke2, 把話打全……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 为何换oss
<hymnusalae> myke2, 因為 FreeBSD 下沒有 ALSA，我就這樣。
<myke2> hymnusalae: alsa什么劣势?
<hymnusalae> myke2, 有，FreeBSD下沒有。所以我不用ALSA……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 那么那个microcai刚才说的是怎么回事? 什么oss不进入linux什么k了linus
<microcai> hymnusalae:  OSS4 支持 hda-intel 么？
<hymnusalae> myke2, microcai 為什麽換，你問他去。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 支持，我就是的。
<hymnusalae> microcai, OSS4目前就一些MIDI設備支持不好，你不是搞音樂的吧？
<Yuking> debianer: 只是在我这儿放十几秒后就放不下去了
<myke2> MaskRay: 用的是Firefox 4?
<MaskRay> myke2: 3
<microcai> hymnusalae: kao ,编译就几秒就好了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你他喵的在用什麽機器編譯呢？超級計算機？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 什麽都是瞬間好……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 编译内核做小修改是不用很长时间的
<myke2> hymnusalae: 只不过几秒也的确飞快
<hymnusalae> myke2, 你這是賣萌嗎？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 听不懂
<hymnusalae> myke2, 算了……
<RavenChan> myke2, 我是SB啊，我一直看不懂top-down splay
<hymnusalae> myke2, 我對你說的“只不過幾秒的確飛快”感到十分無語。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  .. 用软 MIDI 就好了。偶尔听 MIDI 的。 timidity++ 就可以了
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ...  4G 内存 ....
<hymnusalae> microcai, 沒有，MIDI設備不是你說的那個吧……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 因为一般性是1分钟左右
<microcai> hymnusalae: 你说的是那个啊，不需要。
<myke2> RavenChan: 要给你一个资料
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃，那就當我沒有說吧。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 如果是专业的 MIDI ， 我大概会用 OS X 而不是 linux
<hymnusalae> microcai, 就是指專業 MIDI 的情況……
<tang> 各位朋友我怎样卸载旧版本的UBUNTU？我经过了升级
<zhangjiyang> 终于上来irc了。
<myke2> RavenChan: http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCQQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.link.cs.cmu.edu%2Flink%2Fftp-site%2Fsplaying%2Ftop-down-splay.c&ei=U4pTTeCBC8jIcZ3eyPUF&usg=AFQjCNElfK3DmGeroqE6c922aB_Pjz1uSA
<Loongjiang> tang: 不用制裁啊，删除旧内核 就行了
<tang> 怎么做呢？
<myke2> RavenChan: http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cs.umbc.edu%2Fcourses%2Fundergraduate%2F341%2Ffall02%2FLectures%2FSplay%2FTopDownSplay.ppt&ei=U4pTTeCBC8jIcZ3eyPUF&usg=AFQjCNH82hXemVejCmhzLl1VbuECG0yNZg
<microcai> hymnusalae:  OSS 目录结构还蛮复杂的，我只好不洁癖了。暂时用模块。等 OSS4 确认可以工作了我在折腾编译进内核
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哈哈哈哈
<microcai> hymnusalae:  用 oss-devel 就可以 emerge 了
<myke2> RavenChan: http://www.eli.sdsu.edu/courses/fall95/cs660/notes/splay/Splay.html
<RavenChan> myke2, 我发现我有论文存着= =
<hymnusalae> microcai, oss-devel 是最新版吧……
<microcai> hymnusalae: 起码我得先到 ebuild 这里学一下怎么编译 OSS :)
<hymnusalae> microcai, 其實我在想他們應該給叫 oss-9999
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 为啥？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你慢慢學。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  reboot to use OSS4 now
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 一般 Gentoo 下開發版都叫 9999呀……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 88
<Yuking> OSS现在linux上可能都没有人用了吧？
<myke2> RavenChan: 我现在发现
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那題的時間限制是6秒中嗎？
<myke2> RavenChan: 有个代码和MaskRay的很像
<myke2> RavenChan: http://hi.baidu.com/etfl/blog/item/958fd58355b073b36d811923.html
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我没写过那东西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 3 min count down
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 哪题
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 就是你們剛才那題
<debianer> 我的pps for linux不能播放阿
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 2761?似乎是5min
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 2761?似乎是5s
<Yuking> debianer: pps4linux又复活了？
<myke2> Time Limit: 6000MS
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我這怎麽看 6000MS 呀……
<YiMing> 大家好，请教个题外话题，我的iphone 3gs以前是ios 3.0 jailbreaked,昨天被我用itune升级到了4.2.1，现在我如果点itune里的恢复，是不是就会回到3.0未越狱状态
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 呃。我明白了。
<debianer> Yuking: 官方都出了的阿
<microcai> hymnusalae:  osstest 可以用了
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 果然我沒有看錯呀。
<MaskRay> myke2: 我就是网上找的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那就好。
<debianer> Yuking: http://www.pps.tv/about/6/364.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: PPS Linux PC版本使用说明 - PPS网络电视
<microcai> hymnusalae:  osstest 发出的声音很清脆，没有 alsa 那种有点沙哑的感觉了
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我错了= =
<debianer> pps for linux下载在这里 http://dl.pps.tv/
<microcai> hymnusalae: 可是 ... ... 要怎么调音量？？？
<hymnusalae> microcai, ossmix
<hymnusalae> microcai, ossxmix 是 X 下的，更好用。
<Yuking> debianer: 我OUT了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 調整完了之後用 savemixer 保存，當然，如果你用了openrc的腳本，它會在關機的時候自動保存。
<myke2> eexpressx 现身了
<microcai> hymnusalae:  .. 我用的 systemd ....
<debianer> Yuking: 中国移动的咪咕音乐也出了linux版本，非常完美
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……那隨便了。
<myke2> eexpress 现身了 oh^yeah
<Yuking> debianer: 嗯，刚刚听你说了后，我也下载试了下，但在这儿有点问题
<debianer> Yuking: 什么问题？
<Yuking> 放十几秒就会断掉，然后必须重新运行才能再放十几秒。大概是因为我系统里面的包都太新了
<debianer> Yuking: 你试试pps，我的不能播放哦
<Yuking> debianer: PPS就更差了，与我的glibc根本不兼容
<microcai> hymnusalae:  nvidia 驱动的内核模块我都是直接编译进内核的
<myke2> microcai: 然后很倒霉吧
<debianer> Yuking: 你的咪咕音乐是不是没声音阿，装这个插件 phonon-backend-gstreamer
<hymnusalae> microcai, 隨便你。
<debianer> 咪咕音乐没插件的，装这个  phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Yuking> debianer: 有声音
<RavenChan> microcai, 额？怎么做到的
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 怎样才能把nvidia驱动编译进内核？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 暈死，不要問我，我又不會……
<myke2> RavenChan: 直接选进内核呗
<debianer> 不知道还有什么东西提供了linux版本
<RavenChan> myke2, 怎么可能，我是说那个闭源驱动啊
<tang> 请朋友指点：怎样删除旧版本的UBUNTU？
<debianer> 还有什么好玩的软件提供了linux的吗？互相通报一下
<myke2> RavenChan: 他可能不是用这个
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 因為是把 .o 和那個一直 link 的效果吧，我想。看看 microcai 怎麽說。
<Yuking> debianer: 嗯，pps现在能运行了，但的确不能放，是我这儿缺少它需要的库，我安装看下
<Loongjiang> tang:
<myke2> RavenChan: CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA
<debianer> Yuking: 好阿，搞定了告诉我一生
<debianer> Yuking: pps要装mplayer的，你装了吗
<myke2> RavenChan: CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA
<Yuking> 装了
<Yuking> debianer: 现在是装libfuse
<debianer> Yuking: libfuse我是装了的，还是不行
<tang> 有人可以指点一下吗？
<Yuking> debianer: 我正在下载libfuse的源码，先看下
<debianer> 我的是libfuse2
<debianer> tang: 老唐，什么事？
<Yuking> debianer: 我只能源码来安装
<debianer> Yuking: 你是gentoo?
<myke2> RavenChan: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallDRM#Compilingthemodules
<GHH> tang,
<GHH> Hello all chiness man!
<GHH> How are you all?
<tang> 怎么都是英语啊
<Yuking> debianer: 我安装好了，可以放哈
<debianer> Yuking: 我的还是不行哦，不知道怎么回事
<GHH> hehehe
<debianer> mplayer装好就可以了吧
<GHH> very nice!
<Yuking> debianer: 只是没声音
<debianer> Yuking: 声音要到pps设置里选择，把oss换成alsa就行了
<debianer> Yuking: 在pps里右击，选择设置，可以看到声音设置
<RavenChan> myke2, 好了我把top-down的做法看明白了，但是原理还是不知道= =
<hymnusalae> GHH, ?
<hymnusalae> tang, 這是誰呀？
<GHH> hymnusalae, i don't understand cn language but i love cn
<tang> 我？
<Yuking> debianer: 的确，OK了哈
<tang> 我是TANG
<hymnusalae> GHH, i see.
<hymnusalae> tang, 不是，我是說GHC，我看第一個搭話的……
<hymnusalae> GHH, :)
<GHH> hymnusalae, Can i pm?
<hymnusalae> GHH, sure.
<Yuking> debianer: 你在命令行上运行它，看看有啥错误信息
<myke2> RavenChan: 问 MaskRay
<hymnusalae> microcai 走了呀……
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我知道top-down是怎么写的了，但是不知道原理是什么
<Yuking> debianer: 声音和视频对不上，声音要早几秒
<debianer> Yuking: 命令行里要输入什么命令？
<debianer> Yuking: 还有，mplayer的什么解码文件是否需要单独安装？
<Yuking> debianer: PPStream
<Yuking> debianer: 可能需要吧
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 刚才那个 ppt 不是解释了很清楚了？
<debianer> Yuking: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82631
<debianer> MaskRay: 关掉某个buffer命令是什么？
<MaskRay> debianer: C-x k
<debianer> Yuking: 你看看是什么错误
<debianer> MaskRay: 谢谢
<Yuking> debianer: 说你的fuse没有权限
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 哪ppt?就是说top-down和bottom-up的splay结果是一样的吗？
<debianer> MaskRay: 寒假隔了一个月了就忘记了
<lainme> debianer: pps网站上的需要root权限运行
<debianer> Yuking: 怎么才能打开权限？
<debianer> lainme: 我是用root权限呢
<Yuking> debianer: 你先试下sudo chmod a+rw /dev/fuse，然后再运行
<debianer> lainme: 在ubuntu里没问题，在debian里有问题
<lainme> 果然是pps for ubuntu, not for linux...
<Yuking> debianer: 我的是LFS
<debianer> Yuking: 又出新的问题了  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82632
<myke2> Yuking: GOOD
<debianer> Yuking: 似乎都是fuse的问题
<Yuking> debianer: 权限的问题，不知道呢
<debianer> Yuking: 搞定了
<debianer> lainme: 果然是，要sudu PPStream
<myke2> debianer: Yuking chmod a+rw /dev/fuse危险！
<debianer> myke2: 能恢复吗
<Yuking> myke2: 没关系，重启了udev会把它的属性重置
<debianer> Yuking: 没声音
<Yuking> debianer: 把oss改成alsa呀
<debianer> Yuking: 我的也是没声音哦，怎么办？
<myke2> Yuking: udev是内核的么?
<Yuking> debianer: ？
<Yuking> myke2: ?
<myke2> Yuking: 还是后来装上的
<debianer> Yuking: 可以了，呵呵。没想到，sudo 打开后，要重新修改一次
<myke2> Yuking: 我搞不清楚
<debianer> Yuking: 声音不同步的问题解决了吗
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 就是之前 myke2 发的那个。bottom-up top-down 结果不一样
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嘛，那我就放心了。。。。
<Yuking> myke2: 哦，不是内核。是个单独的daemon，系统启动时它来负责生成/dev里面的设备
<Yuking> myke2: 没有，我只是试了下，没再弄它了
<myke2> Yuking: 内核管的是/sys?
<Yuking> myke2: 好象是
<myke2> Yuking: 原来的devfs没了对不
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯
<Yuking> myke2: 内核倒还是支持，但好像被标成过时的功能了
<myke2> Yuking: DEPRATED?
<Yuking> myke2: 好像
<myke2> Yuking: FreeBSD还是devfs好像
<Yuking> myke2: 我看看
<myke2> Yuking http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_file
<ghw> .........
<tang> 有谁知道怎样卸载旧的UBUNTU版本吗？
<Yuking> myke2: Linux 2.6.32–devtmpfs with or without udev
<tang> 电脑启动项里太多行内容了。
<Yuking> myke2: 搞 不清楚这些东西。不过现在的发行版 似乎都是udev来管理的了
<tang> 谢谢
<lainme> tang: 删除旧内核？
<tang> 以前有朋友告诉过我
<Yuking> tang: 用新立德把老的内核删掉就行了
<tang> 我重新弄了系统
<myke2> Yuking: 你LFS不同
<tang> 所以又重做
<myke2> Yuking: 我一直不敢LFS
<lainme> tang: 保留一个旧的还是有用的，http://j.mp/ghiyfH
<andynet> 大家好
<^k^> andynet, 好  ㍧ 
<myke2> lainme: tang 保留最新的通用内核即可
<myke2> 好
<andynet> 我用的安卓上的这里，手机也能上irc
<andynet> haha
<lainme> myke2: 出了问题又要换，麻烦。10.04上最新的内核cpufreq不能用了
<Yuking> myke2: 好像ubuntu也是udev吧
<myke2> lainme: modprobe acpi-cpufreq给什么错误
<hi57lyh> 第一次用irc，冒一下泡，开始潜水
<myke2> Yuking: 几乎所有都是udev, 但是我以前不知道udev是Daemon, 因为我编译内核的时候好像看到udev什么的, 一直认为udev是内核里的
<lainme> myke2: 没什么错误，无论什么governor频率范围都是1000MHz-1000MHZ。已经换回可用的旧内核了
<Yuking> myke2: 哦，是个daemon，叫udevd
<hi57lyh> ／topic
<myke2> Yuking: 为何/etc/rc.d/udev没有
<myke2> Yuking: 哦，是/sbin/udev
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯，rc.d里面只是启动脚本
<myke2> Yuking: 我在看启动脚本
<myke2> Yuking:  90 stat_busy "Starting UDev Daemon"
<myke2>  91 /sbin/udevd --daemon
<Yuking> myke2: 好像ubuntu已经不用rc来启动系统了，那它用的是啥？
<myke2>  92 stat_done
<myke2> Yuking: 我不用ubuntu
<myke2> Yuking: 是upstart
<Yuking> myke2: 哦，upstart又是啥新玩艺，不知道……
<myke2> Yuking: 就是取代/sbin/init的
<myke2> Yuking: 是/sbin/init的一种实现
<Yuking> myke2: linux上功能相近的东西太多了，比如，为了用支持btrfs的grub，只好安装bazaar，这已经是我安装的第四个版本控制系统了
<myke2> Yuking: 我还是喜欢sysvinit
<myke2> Yuking: 看来/dev不完全是udev管理
<Loongjia`> 那就可以删了啊
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯，的确不是完全管理，好像新的内核才支持char设备的udev
<myke2> Yuking: 我看到他首先mount /dev
<myke2> Yuking: 然后cp了一些文件到/dev
<myke2> Yuking: 然后再/sbin/udev --daemon
<Yuking> myke2: 就是，有些虚拟文件系统必须得在udev里面配置好，否则它都不干
<Yuking> myke2: 幸好有lfs，从它的说明文档中都能找到这些配置及说明
<myke2> Yuking: 我是发行版
<myke2> Yuking: 不像高手用lfs
<Yuking> myke2: 用一下就成高手了，哈哈
<myke2> Yuking: 主要是太耗时间
<Yuking> myke2: 这个倒是
<myke2> Yuking: 我编译内核都没很成功
<myke2> Yuking: 不久前编译的经常不能关机断电
<myke2> Yuking: 被我t了
<tang> 各位朋友，进入聊天室如何直接进入这个中文的？
<tang> 我的一启动就是进入英语的
<myke2> tang: /join #ubuntu-cn
<tang> 在哪儿输入这些内容？
<myke2> Yuking: 是ACPI配置的问题吧?
<Yuking> myke2: 我以前是在RH上先练习编译，免得编译的不好启动不了机器。多几次启动不了机器的经验，就知道问题在哪儿了
<myke2> Yuking: 启动不了我还是很少的
<tang> MYKE2？
<myke2> Yuking: 不过上次那内核偶尔会kernel panic
<Yuking> myke2: 以前不懂，把有些关键模块都编译成M了，又不会弄initrd
<Yuking> myke2: 现在我还是不会弄initrd~~~~~~~
<myke2> Yuking: 就ata还有sata之类的要y吧?
<myke2> Yuking: 还有rootfstype
<Yuking> myke2: 就是，主要是硬盘驱动，原来还有些基本网络协议啥的也必须弄成Y
<myke2> Yuking: UNIX进程通信的, 那个Documentation上面写 除非非常确信，否则Y
<edison0354> Yuking: 是不是本机驱动都弄成*比较好些？
<myke2> Yuking: 问题是Device Drivers还有些问题
<myke2> Yuking: 还有ACPI
<myke2> Yuking: 很多都不懂
<myke2> Yuking: 没办法配
<Yuking> edison0354: 可能也不是，Y的多了启动就慢了。把某些弄成M，可以需要的时候再加载，感觉启动会快些
<myke2> Yuking: 大多数参照lsmod的信息
<edison0354> Yuking: 哦
<edison0354> Yuking: 那网络模块呢？很多情况下不要网络的，那应该是*还是M呢？
<myke2> edison0354: N
<myke2> edison0354: 除了有个必须选的
<edison0354> myke2: ?
<edison0354> myke2: 啥是N？
<Niu> 不编译
<edison0354> Niu: 额，不编译用啥……
<Yuking> 不需要就不编译
<myke2> edison0354: 什么muilticast什么的
<Niu> Y 编译进内核，M编译成模块，N不编译（不需要）
<myke2> edison0354: n啊，就是不选进内核或者模块
<edison0354> Yuking: 我意思是需要的，但是某些网络模块什么的是不是编译成M会启动速度好些？但同时又不影响性能
<Yuking> edison0354: 对呀，你把网络的驱动都弄成模块，并且在启动时不要网络的启动脚本，那自然是快些
<myke2> Yuking: UNIX domain sockets 这个必须y
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯
<myke2> Yuking: tcp/ip 这个不能n
<myke2> Yuking: 这个不能m
<myke2> Yuking: 只有y/n
<Yuking> myke2: 开始的时候不懂，觉得什么网络的，都搞成模块不挺好的嘛
<Yuking> myke2: 那个时候还不理解没有网络就有linux
<myke2> Yuking: 没办法M啊
<Yuking> 那个时候还不理解没有网络就没有linux
<Niu> ……
<Yuking> myke2: 不让M也是没法了
<myke2> Yuking: Network support里面基本上没有m这个选项的
<myke2> Yuking: uUNIX domain倒是有m但是选了肯定完蛋
<Yuking> myke2: 对呀，它说明就是“选Y，除非你知道自己在干啥”
<myke2> Yuking: 他的网络包括进程通信的
<Yuking> myke2: 网络设置里面，我只有三个是Y，Packet socket, Unix domain sockets, TCP/IP networking
<myke2> Yuking: netstat出来一大堆
<Yuking> myke2: 哦，还有个，Large Receive Offload
<myke2> Yuking: 你怎么配置内核的？
<myke2> Yuking: 首先make allnoconfig?
<Yuking> myke2: 直接 make menuconfig
<myke2> Yuking: nconfig是新的menuconfig
<myke2> Yuking: 直接的话好像是有默认参数的
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯，开始的时候我认为，既然有些是默认的，肯定是重要的，所以就是在默认的基础上修改的
<myke2> Yuking: make allnoconfig的话完全就是自己去一个个选上了
<myke2> Yuking: 大多数都是默认 + 修改吧，除非特别折腾，才make allnoconfig
<Niu> 完全不动代码最小能编译多小？
<Niu> 我还真美食过
<Niu> 没试过
<myke2> 特别nb的人编译内核才动代码呢
<wecing> 我问个C++的问题……((*a).b)和(a->b)始终都是等价的吗？
<Yuking> myke2: 现在电脑好了，编译一次内核很快，第一次编译内核那才叫慢呢
<myke2> Yuking: 现在我3分钟
<tang>  大家好，感谢党。我又进来了！
<ofan> wecing: yeah
<Yuking> wecing: 这是个C的问题，应该是这样的
<wecing> ofan: 即便是对于类也是一样？
<ofan> wecing: 是
<wecing> Yuking: 我说了是C++的问题，啊哈哈。
<Yuking> wecing: 所以我纠正你哈 ，这其实是个C问题
<myke2> Yuking: 不过配置内核我用时间太短，才4小时，下次要配一天，好好研究下所有参数
<Yuking> wecing: 嘿嘿
<Yuking> myke2: 我现在都不配置，就一直用原来的
<tang> 看样子你们都是专家
<myke2> Yuking: C++禁止把functions写在main()后面然后不写prototype
<myke2> Yuking: 这个不好
<tang> Yuking, myke2
<myke2> Yuking: 万一有新代码，你用老的，已经淘汰的代码
<Yuking> myke2: 配置好，把.config备份一下就行了
<RavenChan> cfy, pe146,55.792s过掉OTL
<myke2> Yuking: 比如你原来是用devfs, 然后你次次用老的，他照样devfs
<tang> Yuking, 如何设置直接进入中文聊天室？
<tang> xchat
<freeflying> 自己编译内核其实一点必要都没
<myke2> tang: 用irssi吧
<freeflying> 除非你做内核开发
<myke2> tang: 或者weechat
<tang> myke2, 那我卸载卸载的这个？
<tang> 再去找你说的那个？
<tang> 卸载现在这个？
<freeflying> tang: xchat
<freeflying> myke2: 你推荐的这些东西都太不靠谱了
<tang> 我是xchat
<freeflying> tang: 先用着吧
<myke2> freeflying: ofan推荐的
<myke2> freeflying: 觉得不错，没什么特殊要求
<freeflying> myke2: 那他也不靠谱
<tang> 卸载xchat?
<freeflying> myke2: 连irc都不知道咋用的人你们就推荐别人用irssi/weechat
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 暴力？
<myke2> freeflying: 你在CLI下怎么
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 是啊= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嘛，反正他只说1min之内
<Yuking> tang: xchat也不错，你仔细看下它下设置，可以把这个频道设置自动进来
<myke2> freeflying: 你们慢慢玩吧，88
<RavenChan> Yuking, 还能自动验证nick = =
<tang> Yuking, 谢谢你
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 原来常盘台的冬季校服还真像黄段子学生会的校服……
<Yuking> RavenChan: 我用的是konversation，也能自动验证 ，嘿嘿
<RavenChan> Yuking, lfser用konversation,违和啊= =
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我都不記得她們夏冬有什麽區別了。
<wecing> edison0354: 怎么炮姐都冒出来了- -
<tang> myke2,再见
<Yuking> RavenChan: 为啥呢？
<RavenChan> Yuking, 没啥= =
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 夏季校服是那个去年最火的cosplay校服嘛
<edison0354> wecing: 我是萌炮姐的
<RavenChan> edison0354, 谁会去注意这个= =
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我去找找去。
<Yuking> RavenChan: 我一直在LFS+KDE4
<edison0354> RavenChan: 当时在bilibili看17话的时候就有人说，今天我才发现原来真的一样……
<wecing> edison0354: 这个irc真的好诡异- - 从炮姐到内核，天南海北无所不侃……
<RavenChan> 所以说让我们一起来探索这个频道的下限吧= =
<ofan> 谁是炮姐
<jyf1987> 呵呵 同事说 每次上线的心情都跟上坟一样
<edison0354> wecing: 额
<edison0354> ofan: Google
<jyf1987> 有炮姐？
<edison0354> ofan: misaka mikoto
<jyf1987> 来试一炮呢
<wecing> 听到“炮姐”怎么都精神了……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 上啥线？
<ofan> edison0354: 奥 知道了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 要打炮去看B型H系……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 网站么
<Yuking> ofan: 我也知道，你狗狗完了发来看看
<Yuking> 我也不知道
<jyf1987> edison0354: 老子要打真炮
<edison0354> jyf1987: ==
<edison0354> jyf1987: 人
<ofan> Yuking: 没什么好看的
<edison0354> Yuking: 额，你这有家室的就没必要知道了……
<ofan> edison0354: 这动画没啥意思
<Yuking> ofan: NND，我的3M网络慢的象蜗牛一样
<jyf1987> edison0354: 咱们这不是在探索下限么
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ofan> Yuking: 我4m的。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不是
<edison0354> Yuking: 3M……
<edison0354> ofan: 你更狠……
<Yuking> 我觉得还没有别的地方的2M的快，难道是加了路由器的原因？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 其实讨论瘟到死的话更下限电
<ofan> edison0354: 有没有同人h版的..
<edison0354> jyf1987: s/电/点
<edison0354> ofan: 有
<ofan> edison0354: 哪？
<Yuking> edison0354: 有家室也需要知道一下哈
<edison0354> ofan: 没看过，我记得有TMA的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 要研究下注册表技术么
<edison0354> ofan: 话说你的口味……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你研究过？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我常年当好人 当然有研究
<ofan> edison0354: 表装..
<Yuking> jyf1987: 以前我一直觉得注册表是个垃圾堆，现在觉得其实也不错
<edison0354> jyf1987: 好人……
<ofan> Yuking: 看来你没进步..
<RavenChan> Yuking, 为啥= =
<edison0354> Yuking: 不错吗？
<edison0354> Yuking: 我觉得还是MAC那样的好
<jyf1987> Yuking: 为何觉得他垃圾呢 我感觉还行阿 只是现在觉得那些个设置全放3个文件里 貌似不好
<edison0354> ofan: 我是看playboy的
<Yuking> ofan: 为啥没进步？
<ofan> edison0354: 靠..
<edison0354> ofan: 我有收最近4年的美版全套的
<Yuking> jyf1987: 用了KDE4,为了修改它的那些隐藏设置，真的很痛苦，四处乱找文件
<ofan> Yuking: 进步了就会认为它更垃圾
<ofan> edison0354: playboy没意思吧
<edison0354> ofan: 文字太多……
<Yuking> pb好像大都是西方的吧，没意识
<edison0354> ofan: 不过比maxim好些
<ofan> edison0354: 你爱好文学？？  唔  你这口味...
<edison0354> Yuking: ==
<jyf1987> Yuking: 你习惯了不就好了
<tusooa> ls
<edison0354> ofan: 我语文无比之差
<Yuking> jyf1987: 是习惯四处找文件，还是习惯西方美女？
<edison0354> Yuking: ==
<ofan> edison0354: playboy不是出挂历之类的么.. 没av那种hardcore吧
<edison0354> ofan: 重口味哥……
<jyf1987> Yuking: what?
<jyf1987> Yuking真是无厘头老爹阿
<ofan> edison0354: 是你口味淡了..
<Yuking> jyf1987: i dont know
<edison0354> ofan: 汗
<ofan> edison0354: 我只是大众的平均水平..
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不要和這些人搞在一起。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我們進入二次元的美好世界吧。
<edison0354> ofan: 有个欧美的AVATAR，cos的相当像！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我是三次元人……
<ofan> 斜视 hymnusalae ...
<ofan> edison0354: cos谁？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 隨意。這麽多年了，還真沒有在乎這種事。
<Yuking> 我没次元
<edison0354> ofan: 阿凡达，你懂得
<ofan> 4次元高级生物斜视平面党..
<ofan> edison0354: 没看过，你咋喜欢欧美的
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 莫非3次元人已经对你没有吸引力了？
<basncy> 推可用IP：65.49.26.99
<edison0354> ofan: 我喜欢丰满的，你懂得
<ofan> edison0354: 唔..
<edison0354> ofan: 维多利亚的秘密也每年必看的
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 萬有引力……不要說這種沒有科學精神的話。
 * tusooa C-k 终于能用了。
<hymnusalae> tusooa, 恭喜。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 二次元没有万有引力
<jyf1987> edison0354: 芙蓉姐姐很丰满
<edison0354> jyf1987: 减肥了最近
<ofan> edison0354: 都没看过..
<edison0354> jyf1987: 身材确实很好！
<ofan> jyf1987: 芙蓉 挡着脸 能看看..
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 吐槽点不对吧喂！
<Router2> edison0354: 在地铁里的那个？
<jyf1987> ofan: 呵呵
<edison0354> ofan: 挡着脸的话是相当不错的！
<edison0354> Router2: 哪个？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哈？你這話都出來了那就說明吐槽點是對的了。
<Yuking> 说点硬件吧，有关CPU
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 要談我們大學呀。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 好的，你要問什麽？
<edison0354> Yuking: 果然是你最先不行了……
<Router2> edison0354: 就是你说的那个cos
<Yuking> AMD的高端六核和I7 SB有啥劣势？
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 你是哪个U的？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, CPU的。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, CPU是什么大学= =
<edison0354> Router2: 额，重口味，小孩不要懂的好
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 中國藥科大學……
<tusooa> ...
<ofan> CPU..
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ………………
<Yuking> hymnusalae: ………………
<ofan> GPU呢
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 好大学= =
<edison0354> RavenChan: 你反映也真够快的……
<ofan> 德国医科大学..
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 當時進校的時候就吐槽無力了……
<RavenChan> ofan, 我还以为是广东= =
<ofan> RavenChan: 也成..
<cwllhx>  娃哈哈，搞定VBOX里xp的网银咯
<ofan> 广东分校..
<edison0354> www.cpu.edu.cn/
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 不扯了，我聽聽AMD 6-core 的情況。
<edison0354> www.cpu.edu.tw
<edison0354> 中央警察大學也是CPU……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 没人说啊，我就是不知道呢
<hymnusalae> Yuking, I7怎麽SB了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: sandybridge
<tang> .?
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 额，应该是SB的i7
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 莫非你们的大学是XX星人建造用来解XXX问题的？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 好像大概这样拼吧
<ofan> Yuking: 这里有几个人用过i7,amd 6核的 怎么讨论
<ofan> 只能瞎扯了
<edison0354> ofan: 我都没见过
<Yuking> ofan: 没用过也能说嘛。难道上面那个话题大家都经历过了？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 沒有辦法，人家是有錢人，人家都用上SSD了……
<edison0354> Ritsumeikan Asia Pacific University     www.apu.ac.jp
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你沒有完了你……還大學……
<edison0354> Azusa Pacific University     www.apu.edu
<ofan> Yuking: 没用过，那我只能瞎扯了..
<edison0354> 这俩是APU大学
<edison0354> American Public University   www.apu.apus.edu
<edison0354> 再补一个
<jyf1987> apu不错阿
<edison0354> APU - 立命馆亚洲太平洋大学   www.apu.net.cn
<edison0354> 还有
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 用SSD不能算有钱人吧，汗
<RavenChan> 话说有人知道starlight breaker和龙破斩哪个威力比较大么= =
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我突然發現好像我真的不用太怎麽用 BangPatterns。我用的有些過分了。Guard裏有函數來判斷的時候，完全用不上BangPatterns……
<edison0354> Yuking: 算，我还是没见过
<ofan> Yuking: 算
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, Starlight Breaker是什麽？
<ofan> 围观有钱人
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 你悲劇了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 星落斩？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 魔法少女奈叶= =
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 有钱人不悲剧
<tang> 观聊
<ofan> 龙破斩比较nb..
<edison0354> RavenChan: lolicon？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哦，只看虛淵玄腳本的人路過。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 有的時候思路變不過來。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 牛人，我开始看魔禁的小说了
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我还不知道 bang pattern
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃，就是強制 Strict 求值模式的那個。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, foldl' 就用了那個。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不過怎麽控制住內存實在不會。上次做那個14題也是的。你當時提示內在用了多少溢出的？
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 看来你是五笔的
<tang> 历史
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 他是FCITX
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 是呀，怎麽？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 回复错……
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 用的就是你的五筆
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 不怎么，发现你的一个错误，只有五笔才会错的
<tang> 今天好冷
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: pe 31。我求 wiki 上的程序求 2000，机器差点没响应了
<hymnusalae> Yuking, s/內在/內存 吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你只直接五笔的繁体还是自动转的繁体？
<Yuking> tang: 好了？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不是吧，他們上面沒有什麽參數提示什麽？
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 嗯
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 轉，其實我更喜歡直接用五筆打正體，但是fcitx沒有看到這項。
 * hymnusalae 其實根本沒有看
<ofan> 浩贰
<Yuking> hymnusalae: MS FCITX里面还没有原生的繁体五笔吧？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 好像沒有。ibus那個五筆可以。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 那把它的码表转过来吧
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 编译运行时没任何提示
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 本來幾年前想學倉頡的，不過倉頡連組詞都不行。
<tang> 请问：有没有人知道系统启动时候的启动列表里memory test是什么意思？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 应该是内存用完了
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 還是快倉5才有的。
<jyf1987> 为何要用仓颉呢
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你是不是 +RTS 給的內在太多了。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 因為正體的碼表更標准。
<Yuking> tang：那个没啥 用，你觉得不爽。可以把它删掉
<tang> Yuking, 谢谢
<tang> Yuking, 不过怎么删除呢
<Yuking> tang: 新立德
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ghc --make x; ./x 运行的，没任何提示
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 没啥感觉
<jyf1987> 都是人用的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我來試試。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 31是吧。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 对，求面值组成方案数的
<yuki_ryoko> 大家好
<^k^> yuki_ryoko, 好  ㍩ 
<tang> yuki，新立得里搜索memory?
<freeflying> tang: 留着吧
<freeflying> tang: 也不占用你多少空间
<freeflying> tang: 可以检测内存
<Yuking> tang: 就搜memtest
<tang> free,哦谢谢
<tang> 我觉得启动项目里东西太多了
<tang> 我是双系统的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒有任何問題呀。
<hymnusalae> 73682
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 一下就出來了。
<ofan> 射手播放器收费了
<tang> yuki，可以删除吧
<tang> yuki，是memtest86+吗？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你把1~31都做了？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我覺得你這種表述就是謠言的開始吧……
<Yuking> tang: 嗯
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: A beautiful solution, making usage of laziness and recursion to implement a dynamic programming scheme 下面的代码
<ofan> hymnusalae: 无所谓，谣言就谣言..
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 27 28 还没有
<ofan> 又一款流氓化的软件
<hymnusalae> ofan, 明明可以免費下載呀……一樣的說。
<ofan> hymnusalae: mac版收费
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯，一切正常。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你人品……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你有 -O2 嗎？
<tang> yuki，谢谢！我删除掉了应该不会影响我使用吧
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/335584/，多运行一会儿
<Yuking> tang: 应该没啥问题
<RavenChan> MaskRay, haskell wiki居然把euler的题解都放出来了= =
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我注意到了，swap已經開始被用上了。
<logan-tay> 哈哈，兄弟们好，我的pidgin可算好用了，
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 算 200 和我的动态规划差不多快，但 2000 就爆了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 看解答练语法
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 大概他這真 Laziness 了……
 * microcai OSS4 成功编译进内核
<microcai> hymnusalae:  成功了
 * microcai OSS4 成功编译进内核
<hymnusalae> microcai, 恭喜。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 好吧= =你应该是先自己做再看那个的吧= =
<hymnusalae> microcai, 去，做補丁去給 zen-kernel 吧。哈哈哈
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 很明顯……
 * microcai OSS4 代码有点糟糕，我做了很多修改。里面很多函数名和内核里的冲突，直接编译内核很多函数重定义
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 再去看那個，人家100題了。
<logan-tay> 有人用mutt么？
<MaskRay> RavenChan, hymnusalae: 你们这么说不是让我无地自容了。。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  :)
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 说的也是，也不是谁都像我这样的= =
<leakey> 大家好。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你還真直接拿來看著寫呀？
<logan-tay> leakey: 好
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你100题了？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  现在系统的软件都没声音了，怎么办？
<^k^> leakey, 好  ㍩ 
<logan-tay> 有用msn么？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 看來我表達錯誤。我的意思是說，他要真是直接看那個，人家早就100題了……
<ofan> 调查：下ed2k file都用的啥客户端？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae,  = =
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我不知道。
<logan-tay> 错了，错了，有用mutt的么？
<leakey> 我安装了两次ubuntu在启动grub里出现了两次ubuntu的启动项，要怎么修改？
<hymnusalae> ofan, mldonkey
<RavenChan> logan-tay, 我算半个吧= =
<microcai> hymnusalae:  重新编译 mplayer 添加 oss 支持 就可以了吧
<hymnusalae> leakey, vim /boot/grub.cfg
<hymnusalae> leakey, 錯了，nano /boot/grub.cfg
<hymnusalae> microcai, 因為是的。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 打錯，應該是的。
<leakey> grub.cfg文件里直接删除就可以吗？
<logan-tay> RavenChan: 我是想知道mutt可以管理多邮箱么？想用命令行替代thunderbird
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 34
<MeaCulpa> logan-tay: 可以，比如folder-hook
<Yuking> ofan: amule
<logan-tay> folder？
<MeaCulpa> logan-tay: 我用来收多个imap gmail都可以
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: folder hook 是啥意思？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  OSS4 还是独占的啊！！！哪有混音啊！！！！
<MeaCulpa> logan-tay: 就是进入不同的folder,使用不同的配置
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你怎麽設置的？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我這一切正常呀。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: XXX-hook就像是触发器，trigger
<microcai> hymnusalae: 同时开两个 osstest ，第二个就没法发声了
<microcai> hymnusalae: 你试试你那里是不是也这样的？！
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 明白了。
<happyaron> microcai: alsa+pulseaudio，我尝试过的就这个最好
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: pop可以直接account-hook, imap则是远程目录，所以是folder-hook
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我都给弄一个folder里了，maildir
<logan-tay> MeaCulpa: 额，folder-hook我还是不知道啥东西。。。
<gebjgd> 操。用了20分钟连上了umts
<gebjgd> 日的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 前几天摆弄全文搜索，发现c是改变mailbox
<microcai> happyaron: OSS4 音质比 alsa 好
<MeaCulpa> logan-tay: hmm, mutt你姑且把它当成一个file manager
<happyaron> gebjgd: archlinux的openfetion需要librsvg
<microcai> happyaron: 可以 OSS + PA 啊，不过 PA 很 shit
<microcai> hymnusalae: 你测试一下吗
<gebjgd> happyaron, 加了
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我想知道是不是只是我这样的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 因为它编译gtk的时候没写依赖它。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那是因为你mdir了？
<gebjgd> happyaron, optdepend
<happyaron> gebjgd: good
<logan-tay> MeaCulpa: 文件管理器？
<happyaron> microcai: 哦？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 一切正常。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 必须depend?
<happyaron> microcai: pa不shit的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 还是opt？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 同時播放。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  同时运行两个 osstest
<hymnusalae> microcai, 對。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  真的同时播放？？？！
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我用的notmuch，需要生成一个临时的maildir
<microcai> hymnusalae:  靠
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我昨天看到huntxu的评论了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯，deb和rpm系都是直接deps
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ... 不懂，imap时代mutt无用，ThunderBird了
<leakey> nano /boot/grub.cfg 打开窗口后怎么是空白？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 回头我在cmake里加个检测
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我的就不行，第二个 osstest 会是
<microcai> - Performing audio playback test... /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0: Device or resource busy
<microcai> Can't open the device
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我都收回本地
<gebjgd> happyaron, 靠。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 那我加到depend里面
<gebjgd> happyaron, 马上改
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 用folder-hook的做法就是在换到某个folder的时候切换账户？
<hymnusalae> microcai, osstest &osstest &osstest &osstest &osstest 都快把我吵死了。
<happyaron> gebjgd: okay
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我gmail好几个G, 垃圾众多，收回本地？ Not applicable
<microcai> hymnusalae: 你的声卡是什么型号的啊？！
<happyaron> gebjgd: 没有deps，会segfaults
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: yes
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 你的urxvt配置给我
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: imap就是远程maildir目录而已
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我在gmailweb上看，处理，要回复的才收回来
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我又忘了....
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 靠
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那你要mutt做啥...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 另外我的urxvt为什么启动那么慢
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 在gmail选个cli style
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 天知道...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 写邮件用vim方便，数字签名方便，发送的时候可以自己处理很多东西方便
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 直接用 mailboxes指定另一个imap可以么
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 发邮件一个命令即可，要mutt干嘛？
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 不知道，没试过...
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 那怎么用folder-hook在切换folder的时候重新登陆？
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 对
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 所以会很慢
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 靠
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 还是imap_pass变了以后会自动重新登陆？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 数字签名啊，有的邮件必须签名才有效。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我一天上千份google mail
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 现在只能用xterm了
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 我的意思是重新登陆的命令是什么？
 * happyaron MeaCulpa 是牛人，我差一个数量级。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 哦，不知～～～  我msmtp
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我是mutt+msmtp
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 也许我回家帖mutt配置出来看看
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa,  用mutt签名比较方便= =
<happyaron> 收信用getmail
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 嗯= =我等着
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我是直接管道给msmtp...
<hymnusalae_> microcai, osstest &osstest &osstest &osstest &osstest 都快把我吵死了。
 * MeaCulpa 两个task...
<hymnusalae_> microcai, 另外個人以為 OSS4 音質好就是扯出來的……
<microcai> hymnusalae  ... 试试再说
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 牛
<hymnusalae_> microcai, 我找了無數人來聽，放各種ape，沒有人聽出來的。
<microcai> hymnusalae 反正换回 ALSA 也没什么难度
<happyaron> microcai: 你把oss4弄能混音了，我就考虑换
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你定了多少ml?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 其實差不多。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 可以了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哈哈哈
<microcai> hymnusalae:  可以混音了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 怎麽弄的？
<happyaron> microcai: 目前pulseaudio的音质比你直接让程序访问alsa好非常多
<microcai> hymnusalae: 加  -V 参数就可以了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 貌似看到的都订，有google提供垃圾桶，多好
<roylez> freeflying: 他一天几千封信，没见过这么喜欢spam的
<microcai> hymnusalae:  osstest -V
<happyaron> microcai: 写教程写教程
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在已经到了某个境界，搜索email比搜索web管用了，有时候
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这个人喜欢保留一切可能性
<happyaron> freeflying: http://blog.renren.com/share/260411258/5026474628/
<hymnusalae> microcai, 可為什麽我不加-v也成，你mixer被什麽關了嗎？
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, mutt里面mailboxes和folder区别是什么？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 不知道啊！
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: gmail的filter功能不能自定义字段
<hi57lyh> 大家好！今天开始学习使用irc，冒一下泡，开始长期潜水
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: http://ucarenya.com/blog:2009:8:mutt_handling_multiple_imap?s[]=mutt
<happyaron> freeflying: 正在用迅雷往下拖，很好的一套东西。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我就直接 OSS4 编译进内核，然后启动的时候用 ossdetect -d 创建设备，就可以用osstest哦了
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 看这个，我貌似很久以前记录过
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 对，不能自定义正则....但是可以了，毕竟搜索可以正则啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哦。
<gebjgd_> 火车上一堆德国高中女学生
<gebjgd_> 超级漂亮
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd_: 上！
<gebjgd_> MeaCulpa, 太多了
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, mutt里面mailboxes和folder区别是什么？= =
<gebjgd_> MeaCulpa, 看不过了
<gebjgd_> MeaCulpa, 看不过来
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 不知道。。。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这样导致有时忽略了重要邮件
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd_: 随便找一个，攀谈，推倒
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 拿到不会，只要filter做的勤快
<gebjgd_> MeaCulpa, 不行。人家扎堆
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd_: 推一片
<MeaCulpa> 攀谈嘛
<gebjgd_> MeaCulpa, 。。。。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 这个是好书
 * MeaCulpa 会一句德语，筛西
<gebjgd_> MeaCulpa, 有一个皮肤好白
<gebjgd_> MeaCulpa, 长的跟电影明星似的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd_: 白化品种？毛发和虹膜白么
<MeaCulpa> 虹膜是区别白化品种的最准确标准
<happyaron> freeflying: 我看了正文，不是扫描的，文字可以复制。
<MeaCulpa> 虹膜不白，就上，孩子安全
<freeflying> happyaron: 你下载了到时候传给我好了 :P
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 死胖子你上班瞎吹水，我要检举你
<happyaron> freeflying: 好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 电脑的主人吹水
<gebjgd_> MeaCulpa, 没细看
<gebjgd_> MeaCulpa, 反正放到帝都绝对拉风
<happyaron> freeflying: 迅雷是好啊，啥时候去公关下让他们开发个linux版
<freeflying> happyaron: 好啊
<gebjgd_> roylez, 为毛我的urxvt启动需要8s？
 * MeaCulpa 高中有一次某德国中学女生来访，我靠，平均身高1.75
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 白化的话虹膜是红的好伐= =
<freeflying> happyaron: 你先搞个投票，看有多少人
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 恩，说错了，反正一看就知道
<happyaron> freeflying: 论坛上已经无数了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd_: 你在做火车？我老婆他们卖欧铁火车票...
<happyaron> freeflying: 还曾经有人逆向这东西的协议，不过缺少维护最后失效了
<gebjgd_> MeaCulpa, 上班去阿
<roylez> gebjgd_: 人品好
<freeflying> happyaron: 你得有结果，这样告诉人家才有说服力
<gebjgd_> roylez, 操
<GPLfeng> 迅雷有啥好
<gebjgd_> roylez, 连配置文件都没有。还那么慢
<happyaron> freeflying: 我想想怎么样才能做出来个有力一点的投票。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 不是有個借迅雷多資源的閉源庫了嗎？
<roylez> gebjgd_: 起xterm呢？
<gebjgd_> roylez, 很快
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 那个furls死掉了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 啊……
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd_: ....
<roylez> gebjgd_: 估计是字体加载什么的
<gebjgd_> roylez, 所以用xterm中
<freeflying> roylez: qa你做不做
<happyaron> freeflying: flashget出得很鸡肋了，候选资源搜索能力太垃圾
<freeflying> roylez: 很无聊的
<freeflying> happyaron: 那个的确很无聊
<gebjgd_> roylez, 是阿
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 話說，如果迅雷沒有使用GPL的代碼，自己做了ed2k。像這樣把ed2k資源自己保留名錄，改變他的評分機制，在其它國家算不算非法呀？
<gebjgd_> roylez, 如何避免
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 好像也不算什麽像的……
<roylez> gebjgd_: 少装点字体
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: ed2k没有评分机制吧
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 字体可以装系统里，会不会快点
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 应该没有问题吧，它又没到外国设立办公室
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不会
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 是么？我记得评分都是emule搞出来的
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 违法的话只能限制使用者。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我的意思就是好像設了也不非法。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在人是不是都放在自己的.font之类里面
<happyaron> o
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 额，ed2k不就是emule的网络？
<roylez> gebjgd_: fc-list，看看不需要的true type
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 我记得评分都是emule搞出来的, ed2k没有
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 果然……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 迅雷似乎是全国最大的p2p+p2sp网络了
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: ....天.... emule毒害
<palomino|working> 是 , MeaCulpa
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 果然。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: emule bt 对它来说都是浮云
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 额，咋了？
<palomino|working> ed2k的客户端太难用了
<MeaCulpa> 当年emule还ban我们家mldonkey呢
<palomino|working> 所以emule一出大伙都蜂拥了
<MeaCulpa> emule就是一个搞垄断的
<roylez> gebjgd_: 为什么不换xterm，少操很多心
<hymnusalae> 果然是大家都壟斷，誰搞成了誰被罵呀……
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: emule之于ed2k, 类比GCD 之于party
<gebjgd_> roylez, 不行
<gebjgd_> roylez, 你有什么好办法么？
<roylez> 没有
<happyaron> xterm就是自己乱操心，还是gnome-terminal好
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 你看新闻里，都不说gcd,而是说party和国家，弄得好像全国只有gcd是party
<roylez> 我就是忍受不了urxvt一些常年不愿意修改的bug才换的
<MeaCulpa> Xdefaults里面我就弄了字体和颜色，挺快
<gebjgd> happyaron, xterm和urxvt字体小阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥bug？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 和谐
<gebjgd> happyaron, 码工的爱阿
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不明白
<happyaron> gebjgd: 哦
<ofan> 同想换urxvt
<ofan> 启动真慢..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 256色阿，你说这算feature也可以，还有字宽，还有些乱七八糟的
<gebjgd> ofan, 我的需要8秒钟
<MeaCulpa> 小么？大小随便填
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我永远透明，无所谓
<happyaron> gebjgd: 启动那么慢。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我的差不多，开daemon也很慢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过256的确也影响了假透明的效果的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你的审美没什么好说的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我的gnome-terminal是一瞬
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要看背景图！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下班，88
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 88
<MeaCulpa> http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/tech/irssi_finch_vim.jpg.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: irssi_finch_vim [ÚCARENYA]
<MeaCulpa> wow， 有好多人投票了
 * microcai 我靠，刚刚有个疯子来我家闹事
<tusooa> ● urxvt -e env TERM=rxvt-unicode screen
<MeaCulpa> 这才叫rxvt嘛~~啥效果都没，就给我看图
<jyf1987> microcai: ?
 * microcai 打了 110 结果压根没来
 * microcai TMD 110
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你不用打“我靠”，應該打“靠”，因為 /me 就是“我”
<RavenChan> tmux还是screen?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你把它打残了，让他打
<gebjgd> happyaron, 其他的都很快。所以用xterm中
 * microcai 结果还是找自家兄弟把他撵走了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 老流氓
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 你也就是看看裸图
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 出墙你是不敢的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 還有，110根本就不管神經病的，只要不出血……
 * RavenChan tmux还是screen?
<jyf1987> tmux
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我是找不到合适的地方看图，干脆用wallpaper看图
 * microcai SB110
<freeflying> 最近这里咋这么多喜欢折腾的
<freeflying> 真不明白
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 为啥？具体？
<freeflying> 以前折腾是不得不折腾
<freeflying> 现在什么都好好的，还折腾个毛啊
<hymnusalae> freeflying, 本來很多用 Linux 就是出于折騰……你蛋定些吧。“Unix does not prevent users from doing stupid things”
<hymnusalae> freeflying, 哈哈
<Router2> microcai: 路边要是有打架的，你打110，得动刀子了他们才来的
<MeaCulpa> 有一次一个人在我前面车子遛了，撞了我，我要了100，那人事后不爽，跟着我，我就打110了...当时妻儿在车上，否则我能把它拖下来多要几百
<freeflying> hymnusalae: 折腾是需要有些基本的素质的，比如能自己解决很多基本问题
<ofan> 某论坛一板块名叫“基术搅流”
 * microcai TMD ， 以后我也去当土匪，反正100 又不管
<freeflying> hymnusalae: 而不是一来就问vim咋用， irssi咋用
 * MeaCulpa vim咋用？
<edison0354> ofan: 重口哥
<hymnusalae> freeflying, 不過如果有志同道合的人願意陪著的話，就會有人幫。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ...
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<happyaron> 重启
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 你這是找T呀。
 * MeaCulpa 用了好几年vim, 还是不怎么熟悉
<RavenChan> 所以说谁来比较一下tmux和screen的好坏啊= =
<RavenChan> 我对screen的第一印象是快捷键好渣
<tusooa> RavenChan: tmux快捷键呢？
<edison0354> cfy: lzma和lzma2那个是解压快来者？
<microcai> hymnusalae:
<ofan> 被K了？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, lzma2？你是說 xz 嗎？
<hymnusalae> microcai, ？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  你的声卡有硬件混音吧！
<RavenChan> tusooa, 额，不清楚= =不过至少不用先C-a吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我是7zip
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我是一般的 Intel HDA 也有？
<hymnusalae> microcai, FreeBSD 的 lspci 我不記得了，在什麽地方看？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我cao , OSS4 居然和 PA 一样可以独立控制各个程序的音量
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你才知道呀。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 是的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 剛才我不是說了嗎？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 強烈BS你。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  这么说来， ALSA 和 PA 就没有存在的必要了
<tusooa> RavenChan: 要先^b
<hymnusalae> microcai, 本來就沒有必要。PA多一個功能是共享聲音設備，可是你也可以把 /dev/dsp 給文件共享出去（按OSS Wiki 的說法，沒有試驗過）。
<gebjgd> 继续xterm
<gebjgd> 下车
<tusooa> zsh 里面^b是后退
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 相对好用点
<microcai> hymnusalae:  OSS4 声音好像比 ALSA 小很多啊
<jyf1987> oss4如何用
<hymnusalae> microcai, OSS4的聲音設置不是線性的，向上的那點聲音會變的很大。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 怎么装
<hymnusalae> ofan, 裝什麽？
<ofan> hymnusalae:  oss4?
<hymnusalae> ofan, Distro?
<ofan> hymnusalae: arch
<hymnusalae> ofan, arch有wiki的，是 Linux下最好裝 OSS4 的Distro了。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 自己去看吧。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 另外我沒有用過arch~
<ofan> hymnusalae: good.. oss4有什么好的？
<gebjgd> ofan, 用pulse
<microcai> hymnusalae: OSS4 的 API 也简单，符合 UNIX 哲学。 都写 /dev/dsp 就可以了
<ofan> gebjgd: 为啥
<hymnusalae> ofan, 上面說了，oss4 = alsa + pulse - 網絡共享。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 没其他优点？
<hymnusalae> ofan, pulse能做什麽，他就能做什麽，你還要什麽？
<ofan> 现在用的alsa
<microcai> hymnusalae:   OSS4 太好了，比ALSA不知道强多少倍啊！！！
<microcai> hymnusalae: kao！
<ofan> 有必要换？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 好了，不要在這矯情了。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 沒有必要換。
<ofan> 那就不换了
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我和 microcai 潔癖，對 PA 很反感。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  tuxonice , BFS , OSS4  reiserfs4 这些好东西 Linux 都不要， TMD 垃圾
<happyaron> microcai: 写教程
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, oss4不就有个per app的音量控制么，另外和alsa差不多吧
<happyaron> microcai: bfs不咋地
<ofan> hymnusalae: 洁癖是不好滴
<happyaron> microcai: 也就手机上明显
<ofan> hymnusalae: 会传染滴..
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, alsa 有嗎？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 嗯。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我说“另外和alsa差不多”嘛
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我就是說，alsa 有嗎？沒有不就算了……
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, :)
<hymnusalae> microcai, BFS有那麽好嗎？
 * microcai 110 现在才来
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 要什麽教程？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 都這樣。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 咋用oss4
<hymnusalae> happyaron, Gentoo的？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 通用的。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound ？
<Yuking> OSS4现在不是独占了？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 嗯
<ofan> hymnusalae: 论坛上说有个jack什么的 可以提高音质，了解不？
<happyaron> ofan: jack要realtime内核
<hymnusalae> ofan, 了解一點。
<happyaron> ofan: 比pulseaudio要求高。。。
<hymnusalae> ofan, jack要求的是超低的聲音延遲。
<ofan> happyaron: 什么意思
<jyf1987> 我想要个midi的
 * microcai 靠，居然是因为找不到我家 ...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 一般共專業的 MIDI 人員使用。
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……哈哈哈
<happyaron> ofan: 内核频率1000Hz，完全抢占式
<ofan> hymnusalae: 我对音质有点要求
<hymnusalae> ofan, Alsa+PA足矣。
<ofan> happyaron: 然后？ 对硬件有要求？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 內存好像要大……
<happyaron> ofan: 重新编译内核啊。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: PA是啥？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 专业MIDI都用MAC的……
<ofan> happyaron: 奥，那算了..
<hymnusalae> Yuking, Pulseaudio
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 管我什麽事，我是用 rosegarden 的。
<ofan> 编译内核这种事已经在todo list上垫底了...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 話說freeflying受不了的樣子好可愛……我最近有些M呀……
<Yuking> 一个下午都没吧grub bzr下来
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 我是用phonon+ALSA
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，啥东西？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, phonon和這些不算一個層面了……
 * microcai gst-oss 插件安装了检测不到声音设备
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 什麽什麽東西？rosegarden嗎？一個比較容易上手的MIDI制作軟件。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我拿來給我同學做同人音樂的。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 哦？我一直觉得PA和PHONON是一个类型的东西呢
 * microcai 原来要安装 gst-oss4 。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: ...
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 嗯，Phonon是GST/Xine/FFmpeg的管理器了算是。比他們還高一點。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 牛人！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 上C79没？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這個 yuking 是原來寫 fcitx 的那位作者嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: y
 * microcai Linux 就喜欢 wrapper 来 wrapper 去. alsa 可以用 PA 做 backend , PA 也可以用 alsa 做backend
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不行，我是按其它人給的譜子往上寫，話說他的曲子很一般。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 好像每次暗示fcitx的信息的時候他很淡定的說……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 加上上次看到 xijiao 打招呼，和我說不是linuxsir上的夕角，我表示現在不敢認人了。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哈？alsa拿pa做be？
<Yuking> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 對了，你打程序的時候大寫是用capslock還是用shift的？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 呵呵
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 这个，好像是shift吧
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 果然我的壞習慣……
<edgar51774> hey,all
<microcai> hymnusalae: 是啊！ 给 alsa 装个 PA 插件就可以了，要不然你 flash 怎么发声啊
<microcai> hymnusalae:  pidgin 重新有声音咯
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我不知道……Flash一定要PA嗎？我在FreeBSD下的兼容包裏沒有看到我在用PA呀？
<ofan> 用amule用不用 使用国内的服务器？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 恭喜。
<microcai> hymnusalae: flash 一定要 alsa. 就安装个让 ALSA 使用 PA 做 backend 的插件
<hymnusalae> ofan, 可以用，也可以不用。話說用mldonkey吧，多服務器下稀有資源頂呱呱。
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……你的話太繞了，我暈了。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 反正最近不折騰這個，我不管了……
<ofan> hymnusalae: mldonkey更好？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... flash -> ALSA with PA backend -> PA with alsa backend -> ALSA
<hymnusalae> microcai, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) 我的是這個，你看看吧。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 当然如果你电脑没有 PA 就省事了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 應該沒有硬混吧。
<Yuking> microcai: 我的没PA
<ofan> 总是连不上kad网络
<happyaron> ofan: 用迅雷
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我記得當初看 flameeyes 的博客的時候，知道 pulseaudio 是08年年底 Gentoo 沒有辦法完成一個完成的 stable portage 的時候我最大的想法就是消滅 pa
<ofan> happyaron: 汗 得开虚拟机了..
<Yuking> ofan: wine来迅雷
<ofan> 不wine了.. 不如vm来的省心
<djkk> 本来有问题的
<happyaron> wine迅雷好复杂的。。
<Yuking> 不复杂吧
<djkk> 到这里，就忘。。。
 * microcai 诶，刚刚看 FLASH OSS4 让我电脑死机了， shit
<ofan> itunes也不搞个linux版..
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不行呀。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ?
<microcai> hymnusalae:  怎么了？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  这就是你说的 叫我当 OSS4 的小白测试一下？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不是。
<microcai> hymnusalae: ？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 本來是像讓你幫忙測試 ebuild 的。那個 ebuild 是我寫的。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不過你折騰完了就沒有了。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我說你不行是人品不行。
<hymnusalae> microcai, Flash 都能死。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... .. 你好厉害啊
<Yuking> microcai: 用的显卡是A的？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我人品一向很好的說。Flash 不會死機。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ...  N
<Yuking> 那果然不行，N的卡FLASH都会死
<microcai> hymnusalae: 是不是没有删掉 ALSA 库的缘故？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 因為第2個ebuild我把模塊編譯放在 ebuild 裏了，好像有些問題。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不知道。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你試試吧。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  OSS4 模块编译是分2部走的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 對，一個是 core
<hymnusalae> microcai, 然後再各個驅動。
<Yuking> 内核里的OSS是OSS4？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, no oss3
<djkk> 能问下，为什么我感觉老外用的电脑，显示屏幕比较好啊
<microcai> hymnusalae: make 的时候只是编译出一系列 .o 文件。 然后 /etc/init.d/oss start 的时候编译 .ko , 方式和 NVIDIA 模块是一样的
<djkk> http://www.gentoo.org/news/zh_cn/gwn/20060703-newsletter.xml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux Newsletter -- 2006年7月3日
<hymnusalae> djkk, 你發個06年的 GLN 什麽意思/
<microcai> hymnusalae: 这样升级内核只需要重链接，而不是重编译 :)
<Yuking> djkk: 为啥呢？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 嗯。
<djkk> hymnusalae 看下，里面的图片
<microcai> hymnusalae: /proc/modules 干净真舒服
<hymnusalae> microcai, 回頭我把 vbox 裏的 sabayon 安裝上了再說吧，現在我也記不得問題在哪。
<djkk> hymnusalae 那是什么显示屏啊？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  你用的是 FreeBSD ?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 嗯。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 和 Linux 没区别吧。 BSD 能直接运行 Linux 程序的
<microcai> hymnusalae: 通过Wine BSD 能直接运行 Windows 程序，原来支持的程序格式最多的是 BSD 啊！
<hymnusalae> microcai, 沒有多少區別。區別就是很多東西要你裝的時候你不一定能找到。比如 lspci 我還真記不得是 pciutils 裏的東西。
<Yuking> djkk: 那个有啥好的？
<djkk> Yuking 你觉得啥牌子的台式机，比较好？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  BSD 也是 GNU  :)
<microcai> hymnusalae:  GNU/BSD
<Yuking> djkk: 不知道……图中的显示器看上去和我们老的方正电脑的显示器几乎一样
<jyf1987> microcai: 有wine什么不能跑
<djkk> Yuking 哦
<jyf1987> microcai: bsd跑linux程序需要linux兼容层吧
<djkk> Yuking 哈哈
<microcai> hymnusalae:  OSS4 已经多久没更新了？
<microcai> jyf1987: 是的
<microcai> jyf1987: 默认都有的。
<microcai> jyf1987: 因为N多程序only for Linux
<happyaron> 那说明bsd应用程序匮乏
<happyaron> 你看哪个大distro默认带wine了。
<Yuking> microcai: 在BSD上运行LINUX程序就是和LINUX wine运行win程序本质是一样的哈
<jyf1987> microcai: 胡扯 我公司服务器的freebsd就得自己装兼容层
<hymnusalae> microcai, 有些久了。我現在用的 4.2.2002 前年還是去年就用上了。
<djkk> 想起来了,我要问的问题，关于dns的root dns
<microcai> jyf1987:  ... desktop 的 BSD 默认就带
<microcai> jyf1987: 你那个是服务器 .. 不一样
<hymnusalae> microcai, FreeBSD 反正要自帶。
<hymnusalae> microcai, FreeBSD 反正要自裝。
<hymnusalae> 打錯了。
<djkk> 谁算过,为什么全世界只有13个根域名服务器? 不知道怎么算的
<microcai> equery d alsa-lib ..
 * microcai equery d alsa-lib ..
<jyf1987> microcai: 额 还有人用desktop的freebsd么
 * microcai 一堆东西要重装
<Yuking> djkk: 我觉得这不是个问题，因为把13换成任何一个数字都不影响这个问题
<djkk> Yuking 还是不明白，如果可以再加一台，中国可以搞地到
<microcai> hymnusalae: 太多东西依赖 alsa 啦！
<hymnusalae> microcai, 重新編譯
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哈哈哈
<Yuking> microcai: 用LFS，开始就不编译alsa
<Yuking> microcai: 而且OSS和ALSA可以共存的吧
<microcai> Yuking:  OSS4 ， 不是 OSS
<djkk> 我学的c 指针知识，又给忘了
<microcai> hymnusalae:   /dev/dsp 文件不存在，导致 mplayer  没声音了，怎么办？
<Yuking> microcai: 哦，OSS4不是OSS？
<happyaron> microcai: 重启
<microcai> happyaron: ...
<ofan> djkk: icann规定的，不能自己搞
<ofan> djkk: 米国人掌握着互联网
<happyaron> microcai: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=52919
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian User Forums • View topic - HOWTO: OSS4 on Debian (squeeze/sid only)
<Yuking> happyaron: OSS4就比ALSA好很多？
<happyaron> Yuking: 没用过
<djkk> ofan 我知道，icann ，忘了这问题吧！ 搞的我头痛
<Yuking> happyaron: 我用LINUX后最早用就是OSS才发声的
<djkk> ofan 还被QQ上，装B 的人。。。
<ofan> djkk: 纳尼..
<Yuking> 我突然发现一个低碳的好点子
<djkk> ofan irc才是学技术的好地方
<djkk> Yuking 啥？
<Yuking> 我们应该从娃娃抓起，让他们知道电脑是个很邪恶的东西
<Yuking> 他们长大了就不用电脑了……可以省好多好多能源啊
<happyaron> Yuking: 那时候我不知道自己用的是啥。。。
<djkk> happyaron 用智能电脑
<Yuking> happyaron: 应该告诉他们，带类似显示器那样的东西都是邪恶的
<OT_iux> @@。
<happyaron> ...
<OT_iux> 可怜的电视机
<OT_iux> 躺着也中枪
<Yuking> 当然，电视是除了电脑和手机外最邪恶的了
<ofan> djkk: 那是..
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 互联网是最邪恶的，当然还是在个人
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 02年左右开始吧，网吧一直在毒害青少年，影响至少一代人。
<microcai> happyaron: 搞好了，用 ossdevlinks 运行一下就好了
<Yuking> 哪个说下OSS4比ALSA有啥好的？
<happyaron> microcai: o
<djkk> 真没想到， freenode也有黄...channels
<microcai> hymnusalae:  可以卸载 alsa-lib 么？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 没想到换 OSS4 这么轻松！
<microcai> hymnusalae: 大量现有软件都支持 alsa !
<microcai> hymnusalae: 大量现有软件都支持 oss  !
<ofan> djkk: 啥？
<djkk> ofan #nctucsex 17 UTF-8 #nctucsex | 糟糕 24x7x365 | <@travisyd> dieabsorb剛剛暗示要 exia扒開他的雙腿 | <@exia> hhyou 的真相  # dieabsorb> 我可以抓 xclin 的 lp 嗎 ?
<djkk> #nequal 17 CTOブログと花屋さん【再開編】 by junichiro 「会いたい！」
<OT_iux> Yuking jack-wu-jn-sd： 互联网将成为人类的基本需求
<djkk> ofan 可以搜索一下
<djkk> 还有一个问题，想起来了！ linux支持中文吗？现在
<microcai> djkk: ?! 靠
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, 或许吧
<djkk> 不好意思,linux内核支持中文吗？现在
<Yuking> djkk: 不知道
<OT_iux> @@
<microcai> djkk: 这么多人在这里打字聊天你居然还在问这个问题
<OT_iux> dunno
<djkk> microcai 怎么啦
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, 我眼界低了点 ，哈哈
<djkk> microcai 不好意思啊
<microcai> djkk: .. 内核啊！ 主流的不支持。支持中文的内核我这里有。
<Yuking> OT_iux: 这个只能说明人类就喜欢邪恶的东西~哈哈 哈 哈
<OT_iux> Yuking: 非常同意……
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 聊天室里有人懂摄像机的没
<djkk> microcai 是什么？ 补丁？
<OT_iux> jack-wu-jn-sd: 懂…… 使用？拆解？碾碎？修理？
<microcai> djkk:  yep
<Yuking> djkk: 当年BP和TLX做过内核中文化的工作，不过现在好像不流行了
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, 使用的，拍摄
<microcai> djkk: 放心，不用你打。已经打上了。
<microcai> djkk:  去 git clone 去吧
<OT_iux> jack-wu-jn-sd: 用过一段时间的DV，接触的主要是 Sony 和JVC 产的几个型号
<djkk> microcai 谁的呢？
<Yuking> djkk: 没必要非要把内核搞成中文的吧？
<microcai> djkk: .. 在下开发的
<OT_iux> 想当年还有磁带= =
<OT_iux> 当然现在都是硬盘= =
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, dv不行阿，家用的性能用不上，商业用途。拍宣传片用
<Yuking> jack-wu-jn-sd: 我还有一个老的趴拉索哩科的DV
<jack-wu-jn-sd> Yuking, DV的不行的，要做宣传片用。
<Yuking> jack-wu-jn-sd: 只在电视上看过你说的那种……
<djkk> Yuking 好多乱码
<Yuking> djkk: 哪儿有有乱码？
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 唉，再议了
<djkk> Yuking 如果没中文支持，不用工具，在linux下，乱码(console)
<djkk> microcai 哦
<Yuking> djkk: 那你就装个中文·控制台吧
<Yuking> djkk: 还是有一些比较好的，只是不知道有没有支持UTF8的
<djkk> Yuking 纯字符界面,tty，没内核支持中文，很麻烦
<ofan> djkk: fbterm
<Yuking> djkk: 对呀，安装zhcon之类的软件就能在console支持中文了
<OT_iux> jack-wu-jn-sd: 我玩过这货 http://www.pro-jvc.com.cn/creation/cp.asp?id=235
<djkk> ofan Yuking 象zhcon之类的用过
<Yuking> djkk: 不满足需求？
<djkk> ofan Yuking 不完美，irssi里面乱码
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, 我先瞅瞅，然后再请教
<Yuking> djkk: 可能是不支持UTF8的原因吧
<Yuking> djkk: fbterm是不是支持UTF8？
<OT_iux> @@ 请教说不上…… 我只在某地方电视台打过两个月的实习工……
<microcai> djkk: 别鸟他们，到我那里下一个 中文内核，自己编译去
<djkk> Yuking 不知道，zhcon 是乱的
<OT_iux> jack-wu-jn-sd: 交流交流 xD
<OT_iux> jack-wu-jn-sd: 请教说不上…… 我只在某地方电视台打过两个月的实习工……
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, 没事，我研究了俩月了，没什么进展，着急阿
<Yuking> microcai: 你这个主意不错，可以让他今晚玩通宵
<ofan> djkk: fbterm可以
<djkk> microcai git-clone是内核补丁吗?
<Yuking> 碍口
<microcai> djkk:  ... ...
<Yuking> djkk: git clone是指让你到网上下载
<microcai> djkk:  http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<^k^> ⇪ title: Public Git Hosting - linux-2.6/cjktty.git/summary
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, 超预算了，你对索尼和松下的机子有研究没
<ofan> microcai: 你那个不也是用framebuffer的？
<microcai> ofan: ..  .. 不用 framebuffer 怎么先生汉字？！
<Yuking> ofan: 内核支持中文的似乎都是FB
<OT_iux> @@ 松下我只玩过老早以前的磁带式DV……
<Yuking> MS很早以前有不是FB的中文控制台
<OT_iux> 刚看了下，索尼的40倍光变磁带机貌似跌价跌的挺厉害……
<ofan> microcai: 不用framebuffer?
<ofan> microcai: 那跟fbterm没什么区别了
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍫ 
<Yuking> ofan: 自从FB得到内核的稳定支持后，都是FB了
<Loongjiang> ofan: 在用fbterm?
<ofan> Loongjiang: 不用
<ofan> 从不在console搞中文
<OT_iux> jack-wu-jn-sd: 现在一般专业级的摄录一体机都在RMB ￥40k 以上
<Yuking> ofan: 大概是11年前~~~~~~~~~
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 你纯终端的啊
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 不是啊&
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 哪有打好中文补丁的内核,下载个好了
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 现在的电脑，如果只用纯控制台，就太浪费了。
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 我的就不会,小本本,控制台刚刚好,
<RavenChan> Yuking, 什么意思？有人不用xorg用fb?
<Loongjiang> Yuking: GNOME太慢了,不过还是要用
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 上面 microcai给了个链接  http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git，你去看看
<^k^> ⇪ title: Public Git Hosting
<Yuking> RavenChan: ……
<ofan> RavenChan: 经常有人来问..console下中文问题
<ayaka> RavenChan, /dev/fb是内核新加入的
<RavenChan> ofan, 额= =这个不是用zhcon么
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 没有必要哈，你可以用个小的WM，比如icewm
<justcc> 筒子们，现在cloud server大都用什么系统啊？
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 我想ICEWM这样的东西在绝大部分现在的电脑上都很流畅地运行
<ofan> RavenChan: zhcon不太好用
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 哪个,ICEM?我用过FLUXBOX
<Yuking> ICEWM
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 有中文输入法么?
<ofan> Loongjiang: 你用X带的twm 保险不慢
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 除了xorg自己带的wm外，这个是我知道的最小的了
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 没的，它只是个WM，软件都需要你自己安装
<Loongjiang> ofan: X自带的,哪个?没研究过
<ofan> Loongjiang: 不过估计能看吐了..
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 别听ofan的 ~~
<Yuking> Loongjiang: twm可以让你崩溃
<Loongjiang> ofan: Yuking fbterm+emacs,什么都有了,包括中文输入
<ofan> Loongjiang: 要用的功能多了去了
<OT_iux> Emacs听说是很神奇的玩意
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 你刚给的连接哪个是带补丁的内核
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 我不知道，你问 microcai
<ofan> Loongjiang: 而且完全用console，根本不是一般人能忍受的..
<Loongjiang> ofan: 是啊,浏览器不支持javascript,flash
<Loongjiang> ofan: 其它倒没什么了
<Yuking> NND,终于把grub拉下来了，一个下午啊
<ofan> 迅雷很有意思，不看着它，它就没速度，打开界面才开始有速度..
<Yuking> Lo
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 你没必要,可以叫人帮你下啦
<OT_iux> 完全用console的好处是，别人想要抢你的电脑的时候脸会变成 “囧” 状
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 你刚给的连接哪个是带补丁的内核
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 你的小本那么慢呀？
<ofan> OT_iux: 还可以防盗..
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 呵呵
<OT_iux> lol
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 恩
<OT_iux> Loongjiang Yuking： 顺便再搞个 arst 键位的话
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 是bazzar 上的，大部分人可能没这个东西
<OT_iux> Loongjiang Yuking： 用你电脑的人估计会疯掉
<ofan> 女人见了说“哇塞，好NB啊”  男人见了说“哇靠，好ZB啊”
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 是 microcai发的链接，我不知道呢
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 考虑给w3m写个javascript支持的插件
<Yuking> NND，好不容易下载，它的autogen,sh好像还有问题。，没法编译
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 考虑给w3m写个javascript支持的插件,如果可能,顺便加上flash插件
<ofan> Loongjiang: 你写么？
<Loongjiang> ofan: ,只不大懂,
<Loongjiang> 那样的话,我的小本就完美了
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 哦，这样啊……不错呢
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 控制台上图像和视频能支持不
<xwgao> 问个问题,javasciript 在windows可以调用fso,那在linux调用什么呢?
<ofan> Loongjiang: mission impossible
<OT_iux> @@
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 当然支持了,都什么年代了
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 我最头痛的就是w3m不支持js,和flash
<Loongjiang> ofan: 什么可能
<gDD> 迅雷VIP真是太给力了!!!考虑买一年
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 哦，其实我的问题是支持的好不好
<gDD> 10元/月
<ofan> Loongjiang: 基本没戏.. 等于写一个全新的浏览器，只支持fb
<Yuking> Loongjiang: FB下用啥浏览器？
<ofan> Loongjiang: 绘图只能用fb... 会死人的..
<Loongjiang> Yuking: w3m w3m-img w3m-el
<ofan> 在用渣雷..
<Yuking> Loongjiang: 哦，我只编译了一个lynx以备X崩溃时用
<OT_iux> @@ 我的lynx在x崩溃的时候似乎也不能用= =
<Loongjiang> microcai: 在不
<microcai> Loongjiang: 在
<OT_iux> 每次开启都显示 正在连接 lnyx.org 啥的
<Yuking> OT_iux: 为啥呢
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 小本不编译,慢
<OT_iux> 最后连接失败，退出……
<Yuking> OT_iux: 你是无线上网？
<OT_iux> 好像不是吧
 * gDD 放假回来家里的ADSL变4Mb了
<Loongjiang> microcai: http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git哪个是加了中文字体支持的内核?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Public Git Hosting
<djkk> microcai 刚吃饭去了
<microcai> Loongjiang:  直接 clone 下来就是了
<microcai> Loongjiang: 后面带了 -utf8 的分支就是 :)
<microcai> djkk: 你怎么知道我吃饭去了？！
<djkk> microcai 哈哈，我也吃饭去了
<djkk> microcai 2011-01-12	microcai	add-cjk-font-that-has-65536-chars 2.6.37-utf8	commit | commitdiff | tree | snapshot (tar.gz zip) 是这个吗?
<Loongjiang> microcai: 还需要其它补丁么
<microcai> Loongjiang: 不需要
<microcai> Loongjiang: 记得 rm /sbin/setfont
<Loongjiang> microcai: 有输入法么
<microcai> Loongjiang: ... 参考 ucim
<Loongjiang> microcai: 多谢
<microcai> Loongjiang: 要配置的。在 select VGA font 里选上 CJK 字体
<djkk> add-cjk-font-that-has-65536-chars和fix-tty-console-stupid-255-512-glyph-limitations都下?
<djkk> Yuking 内核支持中文的似乎都是FB，真的,Freebsd内核支持中文?
<djkk> microcai add-cjk-font-that-has-65536-chars和fix-tty-console-stupid-255-512-glyph-limitations都下?
<microcai> djkk:  ... 懂 git 不？
<microcai> djkk:  不是要你下的。用 git clone 过去就可以了
<Loongjiang> microcai: 没用过clone,只用过git
<microcai> Loongjiang: ... git clone 是 git 的 clone 命令 ....
<Yuking> djkk: ……
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Loongjiang> microcai: 那页上好多连接,哪个才是啊,给个连接行不
<Jagdwurst> Yuking: 请问你还在用lfs吗?
<ofan> 吃饭.
<Yuking> Loongjiang: git clone  http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<Loongjiang> microcai: 崩溃了
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ... ...
<^k^> ⇪ title: Public Git Hosting - linux-2.6/cjktty.git/summary
<Yuking> Jagdwurst: 一直在
<microcai> Loongjiang:  git clone git://repo.or.cz/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<Loongjiang> microcai: 多谢
<Jagdwurst> Yuking: ಠ_ಠ  那么升级过glibc之类㡳层的库吗?
<Yuking> 升级过
<Yuking> Jagdwurst: 刚刚还升级了
<djkk> microcai 谢谢哈,知道了
<djkk> Yuking 。。
<Yuking> djkk: ？？？
<Loongjiang> microcai: fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<djkk> Yuking Freebsd内核支持中文?
<Loongjiang> Yuking: 你能帮我编译下吗,我小本好慢的
<microcai> Yuking:  ... 你误导
<microcai> Loongjiang: 用我给的
<Yuking> microcai: 我不是故意T
<microcai> Loongjiang: Yuking 他误导你
<Loongjiang> microcai: 两个都不行
<Loongjiang> 就用你给的命令
<microcai> Loongjiang:  #git clone git://repo.or.cz/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<Yuking> djkk: 上面说的FB不是bsd
<djkk> Yuking 什么?
<djkk> fbjeterm?
<djkk> Yuking fbjeterm?
<Yuking> djkk: framebuffer
<Loongjiang> djkk: 那是什么东东,跟JFBTERM 类似吗
<djkk> Yuking 哦
<djkk> Loongjiang 类似
<djkk> 天啊,茫茫中国，为个内核
<Loongjiang> djkk: 类似个毛啊,没有的东东吧
<djkk> Loongjiang 打错了，就你那个吧
<djkk> 觉得给谁写信，要求内核支持中文,
<Loongjiang> microcai: 好慢,才5K
<iGnome> .
<Loongjiang> iGnome: welcom
<djkk> 给Linus Torvalds写信，要求内核原生支持中文,行吗?
<djkk> 还是给社区?
<Loongjiang> djkk: 呵呵,linus不懂中文呢
<iGnome> .
<iGoogle> 。
<djkk> Loongjiang 有人做了中文内核的补丁
<djkk> Loongjiang 觉得要提醒下linus,别人可以干的
<Loongjiang> microcai: 不对,怎么那么大,近700M
<microcai> Loongjiang:  是那么大啊
<iGnome> .
<microcai> Loongjiang: 你不懂 git ?? 那是内核的全部历史 .....
<Loongjiang> microcai: 都是什么玩艺儿,不只是一个内核吧
<hymnusalae> djkk, 不行。因為 Framebuffer 不是內核必須的部分。
<Loongjiang> microcai: 晕
<djkk> microcai  700m???那么大?
<iGnome> .
<^k^> iGnome: .. ..
<microcai> Loongjiang:  补丁很小的
<daniel> 问下有人用kopete么
<microcai> Loongjiang: 那是全部的内核
<hymnusalae> 打錯了。
<iGnome> .
<microcai> Loongjiang:外加内核8年的历史
<djkk> hymnusalae 为了中文支持,不行？
<daniel> 问下有人用kopete么....就是怎么样调当别人打信息的时候我的上方屏幕不显示他正在打字.........
<Loongjiang> 哪个是最新稳定版 的
<iGnome> .
<Loongjiang> microcai: 都没用过
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我只要最新稳定的就行了
<djkk> 哎
<hymnusalae> djkk, 我打錯了，無視我上面的話。
<djkk> hymnusalae 無視
<iGnome> .
<^k^> iGnome: .. ..
<onshoestring> .
<iGnome> oops
<iGoogle> ，
<onshoestring> i开头的很多啊
<iGnome> .
<onshoestring> 都是神的化身？
<iGnome>  ⡇⢸ ⣇⣸ ⡎⢱
<Loongjiang> onshoestring: 何以见得
<iGnome>  ⠟⠻ ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜
<pocoyo> iGnome: 发的是什么 看不到啊.
<debianer> 我想请问一下，铁通的网络，是否可以用8.8.8.8做DNS？
<iGnome> xmpp自动断开。nnnnnd
<freeflying> 招人招人
<freeflying> 有在上海的想做linux方面工作快来找我
 * microcai back
<pocoyo> freeflying: 候总 要求啥条件啊.
<iGnome> 只要是分得出男女的，都行。 pocoyo
<debianer> freeflying: 啥条件
<microcai> Loongjiang: 你可以交给 PPA 去编译嘛
<freeflying> pocoyo: debianer 去shlug列表上看，JD我发那上面去了
<freeflying> pocoyo: debianer canonical招人哦
<debianer> freeflying: 正常男女我分的请，很逼真的假小子我分不清，符合条件不？
<iGnome> lol
<debianer> freeflying: 我渴望报名
<pocoyo> 我都没信心
<debianer> freeflying: 我正在学python，本人2001年开始用linux，2005年开始用ubuntu，现在回到debian了
<iGnome> 立场不坚定的
<onshoestring> 要证书不？
<debianer> 我现在后悔自己没有加强学习
<iGnome> 找金去吧。
<microcai> hymnusalae: z ?
<RavenChan> debianer, 老人= =
<iGnome> 正好换地方
<roylez_> iGnome: ...?
<microcai> hymnusalae: 在？！！！！！
<microcai> 还有
<microcai> hymnusalae: help
<Yuking> debianer: 你是做IT的呀？
<microcai> hymnusalae: help
<debianer> RavenChan: 你姓陈不？
<iGnome> roylez_: 找
<RavenChan> debianer, 不啊= =
 * RavenChan 重启重启= =
<debianer> Yuking: 准确说我是做IT边缘工作的，比如卖电脑，搞点维护啥的
<hymnusalae> microcai, ?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 什麽事？
<roylez_> iGnome: 找什么？
<pocoyo> 各种大神出没了.
<Yuking> debianer: 哦~
<microcai> hymnusalae: 怎么让 alsa 输出到 /dev/dsp ????
<hymnusalae> microcai, 想偷懶？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 你是用的 gentoo bsd ?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我可沒有試過。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不是，是原來的FreeBSD。
<iGnome> roylez_: 这补全太烂了。 候老板招人。看什么JD？火星名词。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: alsa有个oss兼容模块，不知道是不是 microcai要的
<hymnusalae> microcai, Gentoo-FreeBSD 的 8.1 還在 overlay 裏，實在不敢折騰了。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 我也不知道。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這裏有點信息http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-oss4-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-for-better-sound-quality.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Howto Install OSS4 in ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) for better sound quality | Ubuntu Geek
<hymnusalae> microcai, 搜索 Set up ALSA (or rather libasound) to
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那裏有一些設置的代碼。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 怎么让 alsa 输出到 /dev/dsp ?????????
<hymnusalae> microcai, 看上面我給你的網頁，裏面有設置的方法。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 搜索 Set up ALSA (or rather libasound) to Output through oss4
<hymnusalae> microcai, 就在那個網頁裏搜索就好。
<Yuking> 看样子OSS4似乎比ALSA效果好很多？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 為什麽？怎麽看的？
<Yuking> 我也来折腾一下OSS4？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 支持。
<debianer> Yuking: 为何pps用oss就没声音？
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 我是在网上随便查了一下
<hymnusalae> debianer, 你有裝 OSS 嗎？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 我感覺是謠言，其實也還好，沒有什麽好很多。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 不管它，我花点点时间弄一下好了
<Yuking> OSS v4.2 build 2004
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... alsa 说找不到 libasound_module_pcm_oss.so
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我这里还确实没有这个模块
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃，你看下你 alsa-lib 的 USE
<microcai> hymnusalae:  没有 pacm_oss 的 USE
<microcai> hymnusalae:  没有 pcm_oss 的 USE
<Yuking> microcai: alsa有个oss模块，应该是单独的
<microcai> Yuking: 到那里安装？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 有沒有 alsa-oss 這個包？
<Yuking> microcai: 你的啥系统？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, Gentoo
<microcai> hymnusalae: 有。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 裝
<microcai> hymnusalae:  alsa-oss 不是用来 OSS on ALSA 的么？
<NoIE> 我打算放弃使用 gedit 编程序了，各位有什么建议？
<hymnusalae> microcai, Alsa-oss is a package that uses a different means of providing OSS emulation
<hymnusalae> microcai, from Alsa-wiki
<microcai> hymnusalae: 恩，没错 ，alsa-oss 是用来 OSS over alsa 的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 所以？
<microcai> hymnusalae: .. 那是用 ALSA 模拟 OSS . 我是要用 OSS 模拟 ALSA ....
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哦。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_oss.so 是有的。 /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_oss.so 是没有的
<Yuking> microcai: 你的是64位gentoo?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你還64位，那我就更不知道了。
<NoIE> 我打算放弃使用 gedit 编程序了，各位有什么建议？
<Yuking> NoIE: 很久不编程了，现在偶尔看下代码是kdevelop
<hymnusalae> NoIE, kwrite用戶，還有vi模式。主要是gvim 在我這太醜了，醜到不想用。
<NoIE> Yuking: 它用起来复杂吗？我去搜索一下。
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 我想vi不适合我。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  Yuking 恩
<Yuking> NoIE: 如果你不是kde环境，就不要试它了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我看了下，人家有。為什麽你沒有？
<NoIE> Yuking: 不是k环境。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你用的alsa-lib不是什麽 emulation x86 什麽的吧？
<NoIE> http://emacser.com/emacs-simple-use.htm
<xk123> 有 debian-cn 频道么 大家
<NoIE> Emacs － 普通人的编辑利器
<^k^> ⇪ title: Emacs － 普通人的编辑利器 | Emacs中文网
<NoIE> Emacs 适合菜鸟吗？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 不是
<xk123> 不适合
<Yuking> NoIE: 那就试试anjuta吧
<NoIE> Yuking: 我搜索一下。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 你帮我找一个好了
<xk123> 很简单 一般程序员不是用 emacs 就是 vim
<microcai> hymnusalae: 是不是在 alsa-plugins 这包里？
<Arthrun> 噢。。debian 6。0发布了啊，难怪网站都改版了、
<hymnusalae> microcai, 有可能。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 都試試。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我正好也看到這個。
<hymnusalae> Arthrun, 雕叔消失多久了……
<Arthrun> 。。。。。
<Arthrun> 居然还有人记得我，太感动了
<xk123> 你们在聊啥毛?
<huntxu> Arthrun: 公务猿的感动
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... 可以了。启动不出错了。但是没声音 ....
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哦。osstest情況？
<Arthrun> huntxu: 阿毛，刚才不理我
<NoIE> Yuking: xk123: 我想我还是用 emacs 吧。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 斗胆再试  flash ..  oss 有声音。alsa 没
<hymnusalae> Arthrun, 昨天那多人大叫雕叔你沒有看見。
<huntxu> Arthrun: ims太低，不敢
<xk123> 其实我推荐用vim
<microcai> hymnusalae: flash 有声音了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 死機 死機 死機
<microcai> hymnusalae: 还没死机
<microcai>  hymnusalae 。。。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 死機 死機 死機
<Arthrun> hymnusalae: 昨天在线的不是雕叔，是雕嫂。。。。
<microcai>  hymnusalae 还没死
<hymnusalae> Arthrun, ……
<microcai> hymnusalae: 试试快进
<xk123> vim 按键的速度比 emacs 快很多
<hymnusalae> 掉掉掉掉
<Arthrun> 哈哈
<roylez_> Arthrun: ...
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 哈哈哈哈，他死機了，哈哈哈哈。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 恩。刚刚死机应该不是 OSS 的问题
<Yuking> hymnusalae: …………………………
<hymnusalae> microcai, ………………………………
<Arthrun> huntxu: debian 6。0好玩吗？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 而是 ..  rt73usb
 * hymnusalae 太失敗了……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  rt73usb 自从用了这个驱动，老死机
<huntxu> Arthrun: 你才用debian，你全家都用debian
<Yuking> microcai: 你的gentoo为啥那么窝易死机呢
<hymnusalae> huntxu, Debian 怎麽了？
<Arthrun> huntxu: 我用windows
<microcai> Yuking: 用了 rt73 这种台湾人做的垃圾驱动，自然容易司机
<microcai> Yuking: 用了 rt73 这种台湾人做的垃圾驱动，自然容易死机
<j_> huntxu: debian挺好的吧。。。
<roylez_> rt73挺好阿
 * NoIE http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-01/24063.htm 这篇文章很。。。值得鼓励。
<dell640m> entanglement貌似需要翻墙
 * microcai 至此， OSS4 替换 alsa 圆满完成！！！ 而且 OSS4 还是直接进入内核的哦 ;) 
<huntxu> hymnusalae: j_ 雕是反debian的
<huntxu> roylez_: :D
<hymnusalae> microcai, 太無語了，換密碼了之後到 Facebook 上打了老密碼，和我說“你輸入的是舊密碼。”
<hymnusalae> 我靠……這都提示……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<microcai> hymnusalae: 脸书保存你秘密啦
<pocoyo> NoIE: 首先接上网线： 同感.
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不過也沒有什麽，我現在密碼都換的差不多了。
 * NoIE 为什么emacs会消耗掉 78.2MB 的额外空间？
<Arthrun> huntxu: 你才反debian,你全家都反debian
<hymnusalae> microcai, 主要是昨天掉價了，在這登陸我的 nick 前面多了個空格，直接所有密碼全顯示。
<huntxu> Arthrun: 你年轻的时候受过伤害，我明白的
 * hymnusalae 坐看雕書和老徐打情罵俏。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 他姓许
<Arthrun> huntxu: debian没伤过我，因为基本没用过。。哈哈
<hymnusalae> s/徐/許
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這樣行了。
<happyaron> :)
<Arthrun> After 24 months of constant development, the Debian Project is proud to present its new stable version 6.0 。。。。。
<Arthrun> 2年。。。。
<huntxu> hymnusalae: 蓉蓉才姓徐
<Yuking> 唉，为了安装autogen，要装一大堆从来没听说过的东西
<huntxu> Arthrun: 基本没用过是因为基本用不来？
<freeflying> Arthrun: 这个已经算快的了
<roylez_> huntxu: 你不姓徐？
<Arthrun> huntxu: 可以这么说
<Yuking> debian的新版和win出的差不多慢哈
<Arthrun> freeflying: FF总
<freeflying> Arthrun: 雕
<huntxu> roylez_: 哥你见过我身份证的吧...起码见我拿过...
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你的 rt37usb 又是怎麽回事？
<happyaron> roylez_: 他姓许
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 辛苦你了……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 嗯。。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你應該 /notify huntxu 姓許
<Arthrun> huntxu: 停用gentoo吧
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦，不對，這樣不對，好像中間還要加個什麽……
<huntxu> Arthrun: 用不来
<microcai> hymnusalae:  家里有个 USB 网卡，这样我在3楼用电脑就不用到二楼（路由器和老爸电脑在二楼）拉网线了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 算了，我还是辛苦点吧。
<Arthrun> huntxu: 停用
<microcai> hymnusalae: 是  ralink 的芯片的。
<huntxu> Arthrun: 没用过
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你有看錯誤記錄是什麽情況嗎？有 dump core 之類的東西嗎？
<Arthrun> huntxu: 大牛是用什么的。。。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 自从用了这个驱动。老死机
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……
<huntxu> Arthrun: 用arch的都是乖小孩
<microcai> hymnusalae:  .. 所以说没有 KMS 很糟糕啊！
<Arthrun> huntxu: 噢。。原来是用的小白版啊。。
<Arthrun> huntxu: 果然是大牛本色
<microcai> hymnusalae:  没有 kms, 运行 X 的时候就看不到 死机的 panic 显示了
<roylez_> hymnusalae: rt73usb最好了，我aircrack遇到问题最少的芯片
<djkk> huntxu  用arch的都是乖小孩,为什么?
 * happyaron 主席是坏人
<huntxu> djkk: 因为本来就是啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, When a soft panic occurs, the kernel will generate a dump that contains kernel symbols – this information is logged in /var/log/messages
 * happyaron 天天aircrack
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那裏有嗎？
<roylez_> ... happyaron 你也aircrack？
<microcai> roylez ...  tr73 驱动不咋的
<ofan> 用arch都是勤奋的小孩..
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 不要和我說。我沒有那麽帥
<microcai> hymnusalae:  .. 我没装 kexec-dump
<happyaron> roylez_: 不用
<xk123> 我用debian
<roylez_> microcai: aircrack问题少
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呵，還臭美 kexec……出問題活該……
<xk123> ubuntu 没用的东西 一堆一堆的
<djkk> huntxu 请问，你用的是什么?
<happyaron> 我用 ubuntu。。。
<Arthrun> huntxu: 用windows的才是好人
<roylez_> microcai: 现在的ath9x，一开就kernel panic
<ofan> arch&ub党..
<djkk> Loongjiang 可在
<djkk> Loongjiang 貌似，阁下在console 玩过
<djkk> ^)^
<huntxu> djkk: 我用的是arch~ what a happy accident
<Jagdwurst> arsch
<microcai> roylez .... ... atk 驱动问题多多，从 2.6.31 开始 rfkill 就不工作了
<freeflying> AMD真操蛋啊，最新的驱动有118M
<microcai> roylez .... ... ath 驱动问题多多，从 2.6.31 开始 rfkill 就不工作了
<roylez_> happyaron: nnnd，现在的lbdb里面差文件，abook的不能查了，真不想自己全部写过
<microcai> freeflying:  ... NVIDIA 有 200MB+
<happyaron> freeflying: win上的驱动才叫大，100M啥也不算。
<happyaron> roylez_: ...
<huntxu> roylez_: 写吧
<roylez_> huntxu: 你替我写？
<djkk> huntxu 乖小孩
<huntxu> djkk: 巧合巧合
<huntxu> roylez_: 我又不是码字的...
<djkk> Loongjiang 呼天叫地，快出来
<roylez_> huntxu: 从aur升级了下，好了...
<djkk> microcai 请问下，loongjian，他那个搞定没? 内核(中文)
<microcai> djkk:  .. 不知道啊
<lyn1> microcai最近没在弄那个？
<microcai> djkk:  中文内核我虽然很辛苦的搞出来了，可是我发现没什么用 .. 我基本都用 X 。。。。。。。
<djkk> microcai 哦
<dell640m> 你们能正常登录chrome的游戏么？
<yangpeng> 在启动ubuntu的时候怎么不启动x？
<microcai> djkk: 以前用 CJK 内核是安装 gentoo ... 我安装了一个星期才继续安装 X ... 这一个星期  中文内核就很有必要 :)
<freeflying> microcai: 所以你的补丁没人用 :)
<microcai> freeflying:  :D
<roylez_> huntxu: 我用arch 64了，灰常痛苦...
<zhaojie> 有个问题请教下，linux命令我学了之后没什么机会应用，结果过不了几天又忘了，有没有什么办法阿
<djkk> microcai ctl+alt f2 ，试下纯字符
<hymnusalae> zhaojie, 抄紙上。
<huntxu> roylez_: 64早两年就能用了额
<zhaojie> 阿？？？？
<roylez_> zhaojie: 命令不是用来学的，天天用的
<zhaojie> 能换个办法么？关键是我现在的工作中没机会用到
<j_> zhaojie: 没有机会用就不用学了
<hymnusalae> j_, +1
<debianer> debian里怎么没有arp命令阿
<roylez_> zhaojie: 在家用
<zhaojie> 但是我想向linux方面发展阿。我的意思就是说有没有什么好的实践办法
<microcai> djkk: 你编译好了？！
<microcai> djkk: 编译内核可是个辛苦活
<debianer> 请问，debian里怎么没有arp命令
<ofan> zhaojie: 用个能让你用到的发行版，比如arch，gentoo..
<zhaojie> 比如搞搞什么小项目之类的阿
<hymnusalae> yangpeng, 把 /etc/init.d 裏的gdm 還是 kdm 移個位置試試？
<Arthrun> zhaojie: 没机会用到，学来干什么。。。。
<lyn1> zhaojie 你参加一个开源社区，参与开发
<zhaojie> 我现在用的就是UBUNTU
<djkk> microcai no，我这机器不行
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你太凶殘了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 谢谢夸奖
<microcai> djkk: 把你机器配置给我
<microcai> djkk:  我帮你编译一个内核
<yangpeng> /etc/init.d还有/etc/init里的文件我都
<microcai> djkk: lspci 的输出发过来。
<roylez_> zhaojie: 别焦躁的想什么项目，用就完了，习惯它。赚钱是另外一码事
<yangpeng> /etc/init.d还有/etc/init里的文件我都删了，结果gdm还是启动
<zhaojie> 不一定要钱，自己实践点什么东西也行，只要能让我实际用到LINUX，要不干吧吧的学习命令有点枯燥阿
<ofan> zhaojie: 比如用cp,tar写个备份文件用的脚本，写个自动抓bt种子的脚本等等..
<djkk> microcai 谢谢拉，不这用手机上的网。 因为以前为 中文tty头痛，想看看这有没有解决办法
<djkk> microcai ^_^
<zhaojie> ofan:好主意
<djkk> microcai 等自己的新机器来，折腾linux
<zhaojie> 等我学到shall 脚本后应该就可以开始搞了
<freeflying> microcai: 对了，你的补丁直接patch到2.6.38-rc2上可以不
<ofan> zhaojie: 论坛上有很多人自己写脚本的，可以参照着自己学着写
<zhaojie> 恩
<djkk> microcai 请问知道youbest吗？
<hymnusalae> yangpeng, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6460
<^k^> ⇪ title: How do I make X not start at boot in Ubuntu? - Ubuntu Forums
<yangpeng> hymnusalae: 我看看
<ofan> script kiddies~
<mm_> ◆ cat p-b破报纸边缘效果.bash
<mm_> #!/bin/bash
<mm_> convert """$1""" \( +clone -threshold -1 -virtual-pixel black -spread 50 -blur 0x3 -threshold 50% -spread 2 -blur 0x.7 \) +matte -compose Copy_Opacity -composite """$1_破纸.png"""
<mm_> 这个能加到gimp立么？
<yangpeng> hymnusalae: 不好用，inittab文件在ubuntu老早就没有了
<onshoestring> 是不是ee的截图脚本
<yangpeng> hymnusalae: 调整runlevel好像也没有什么用
<microcai> freeflying: 可以
<hymnusalae> yangpeng, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250566
<^k^> ⇪ title: boot ubuntu without start X - Ubuntu Forums
<mm_> 是呀
<microcai> djkk: 我的补丁就是修改自 youbest 的
<hymnusalae> yangpeng, 這東西還就是你自己到網上找找吧。我不是用 Ubuntu 的。只能這樣幫你找。
<hymnusalae> yangpeng, 這個帖子的最後一個方法可能有用，你看下吧。
<mm_> 不会用，能加到gimp里么？
<hymnusalae> yangpeng, 或者你看看直接把 gdm 給 purge 掉看看。
<djkk> microcai 哈哈,果然有人给继承
<yangpeng> hymnusalae: 好的，谢了
<mm_> onshoestring, 怎么用这脚本？
<onshoestring> 没用过
<mm_> 啊，悲剧
<onshoestring> 截图都是 alt+prt scr
<freeflying> microcai: 补丁发来，我试试
<onshoestring> 你要问ee
<xk123> 吧嘎
<mm_> iGoogle, 那个脚本怎么用啊？
<mm_> ◆ cat p-b破报纸边缘效果.bash
<mm_> #!/bin/bash
<mm_> convert """$1""" \( +clone -threshold -1 -virtual-pixel black -spread 50 -blur 0x3 -threshold 50% -spread 2 -blur 0x.7 \) +matte -compose Copy_Opacity -composite """$1_破纸.png"""
<ofan> p-b破报纸边缘效果.bash 文件名
<djkk> microcai 在
<djkk> microcai 我的虚拟机debian，能搞个中文内核不?
<djkk> microcai 想请你帮我编译下
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 话说老虚最喜欢看的就是光之美少女了（另外某位仁兄，魔法少女这题材在里界就是重口的代言词啊……）
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 虛淵玄還要再毀一部嗎？
<microcai> djkk: 应该可以
<xk123> 中文内核，啥意思
<microcai> freeflying:   http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<^k^> ⇪ title: Public Git Hosting - linux-2.6/cjktty.git/summary
<xk123> 用中文写内核么？
<tusooa> ...
<mm_> ...
<tusooa> 估计理解有误
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩，我都不知道啥是里番
<djkk> xk123 内核支持中文
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看学生会ing
<lyn1> xk123 控制台能显示中文
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 老虚的fate/zero还算可以
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 治愈去吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不看治愈系
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 坐等电磁炮2还有夏娜小说22卷
<tusooa> lyn1: 这个，fbterm可以的吧
<djkk> microcai 如果能用,也给freebsd打上去
<lyn1> 具体我不了解的。只知道大概
<freeflying> microcai: 你把字体直接丢git里了？
<iGoogle> mm_: 就是 p-b破报纸边缘效果.bash xxx.png。
<mm_> rtydfg
<mm_> o,fcitx ...
<lyn1> microcai怎么不去longene试试？
<microcai> freeflying:  yep
<djkk> (Excess Flood)
<Yuking> OSS4正式启用，但不知道是不是比alsa好
<tusooa> /topic returned : *** Topic for #ubuntu-cn: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs |新年快乐！
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<freeflying> Yuking: 太晚了，没人支持的东西
<microcai> Yuking:  ALSA 确实音质比 OSS4 差了。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 怎麽說？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 怎麽個差法？
<Yuking> 安装倒是很简单
<Yuking> 我来测试下
<xk123> www.acgzz.com 我做的 大家有兴趣么
<microcai> Yuking: 如果编译入内核就不简单咯
<happyaron> microcai: 不整简单点，那是自找麻烦
<Yuking> microcai: 只是我为啥要把它编译到内核呢？
<microcai> Yuking:   ... for better suck ....
<Yuking> microcai: 它可以控制每个软件的音量，是不错
<hymnusalae> microcai, 就是，自找麻煩
<microcai> Yuking: OSS4 = ALSA + PA - 网络分享
<microcai> Yuking:  OSS4 + NFS = ALSA + PA
<hymnusalae> xk123, 怎麽全是民工向的？
<tusooa> 恼人的stunnel
<microcai> Yuking:  OSS 还是内核级混音的。 不像 ALSA 的 dmix , dmix 是 ALSA 音质让人诟病的罪魁祸首
<Yuking> 好像安装了它，它自动把内核里面原来的alsa都删掉了哈 ？
<xk123> 民工？ 我是农民拉
<Yuking> microcai: 想对比一下两个都不让哈
<hymnusalae> xk123, 不是。我的意思是說怎麽都是火影/死神這樣的虐漫……（不是民工，打錯了
<microcai> Yuking:  ...
<microcai> Yuking: 对比过了
<Yuking> 如果 OSS真的好，那以后就OSS了
<mm_> fcitx能启动，不能使用
<hymnusalae> xk123, 都是主角受虐的那些，好沒有意思的說……少年JUMP還有像爆漫王這樣的不錯的東西。
<hymnusalae> mm_, 環境
<hymnusalae> mm_, 桌面環境？
<mm_> gnome
<Yuking> 现在的问题是让phonon支持它
<hymnusalae> mm_, 打開一個 gnome-terminal，發一下 echo $GTK_IM_MODULE $XIM 的結果。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, phonon不支持嗎？
<Yuking> 哦，只要让xine支持它就行了
<Yuking> 得重新编译xine
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 還有 ffmpeg？
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 不知道，遇到问题再解决，先让kde能发声
<mm_> IBUS
<happyaron> Yuking: 加油。。。不愧为lfser
<hymnusalae> 話說我是用vlc好呢，還是mplayer好呢？
<hymnusalae> mm_, 就是了，還沒有改過來。
<Yuking> happyaron: 哦。xine本来就支持
<void1> smplayer
<tusooa> lfs.
<Yuking> smplayer也本来就支持
<hymnusalae> mm_, http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Fcitx 按這裏的“英文環境”一節設置。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Fcitx - Ubuntu中文
<MeaCulpa> vlc 也就看看下到一半的A片比mplayer给力一点点
<hymnusalae> void1, 為什麽？
<mm_> hao
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ??? 真的？！！！！
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哦？那有 mplayer 更給力的情況嗎？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我以为是 mplayer 给力
<void1> hymnusalae: 自己觉得比较好用
<hymnusalae> void1, 哦。
<void1> smplayer 是 mplayer的前端
<MeaCulpa> mplayer其他任何情况都给力
<MeaCulpa> 只是vlc更擅长播放破损的文件
<tusooa> ...
<MeaCulpa> smplayer的确不错的，windows里都用
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> vlc我受不了那ui
<hymnusalae> 好的，開始安裝 smplayer
<MeaCulpa> mplayer操控太爽了，一手快进一手打飞机
<Yuking> 都不用重新来弄，就只是kmix不支持它了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<djkk> MeaCulpa 牛....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: [[[[
<djkk> MeaCulpa 喜欢飞机?
<xiooli> 谁有能存文件的地方，我在 ubuntucn 发一篇文章，但是附件大了，传不上去
<hymnusalae> xiooli, paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<hymnusalae> xiooli, 多大？
<tusooa> wgetpaste
<yhzm1314> 存到网盘去
<xiooli> hymnusalae,  5M 多，rar
<onshoestring> split
<Yuking> 搞定，把kmix重新编译下，一切完美
<hymnusalae> xiooli, 發到我郵箱裏也行。
<edison0354> xiooli: 115
<xiooli> hymnusalae, 你邮箱多少
<hymnusalae> xiooli, 就這個名字 gmail的。
<hymnusalae> xiooli, ==
<hymnusalae> xiooli, 你是說要當附件呀……算了。
<hymnusalae> xiooli, 我看錯了。
<xiooli> hymnusalae, 对阿，我做了个便携的python环境 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=316601
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 自制移动版 python，欢迎测试！
<hymnusalae> xiooli, 放 github 上就是了……
<xiooli> hymnusalae, 要注册不
<onshoestring> 用tar打包 split命令拆开
<hymnusalae> 算了，我不管了，頭暈了，說糊話了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 干啥了？
<xiooli> 我放 google code 上算了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有睡好覺
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 倒
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这才几点，就没睡好觉……
<cfy> RavenChan: OTL是啥意思？
<cfy> edison0354: lzma2快吧
<edison0354> cfy: 我晕，你活过来了……
<cfy> edison0354: 我出去了一下。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 昨天沒有睡好覺。
<hymnusalae> cfy, OTL不知道什麽意思？
<RavenChan> cfy, 好吧，难得会问我问题问的都是这样的问题= =
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是啊。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, OTL orz OTZ 看這個形狀。
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<RavenChan> cfy, 我在你眼中就这么不技术？
<cfy> RavenChan: 。。。沒啊。。。打開146題需要時間。。。打開了。。
 * RavenChan 原来我是用来打发时间的 TAT
<Yuking> 这个OSS的控制真多啊&
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 很爽吧。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, oss好在哪？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我怎麽知道好在哪……
<RavenChan> <hymnusalae> Yuking, 很爽吧。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 對呀，看他的樣子好像很爽呀……
<ZhangNing> 今天chrome升级之后字体变成了类似楷体的样子，怎么样都改不回来
 * hymnusalae 什麽都不知道，不記得了，不記得了 d(-_-)b
<ZhangNing> 该怎么办阿
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 他只是在说“控制好多”而已吧= =
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这个表情是机器人？
<cfy> RavenChan: 我才做到18題。。。你跟我說146題。。。。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 就是被那么多的选项爽到了而已
<Yuking> hymnusalae:  RavenChan：还好吧
<M-sprite> Yuking: hi
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這個表情是攤手。
<debianer> hymnusalae: 是直接安装oss就是吗
<RavenChan> cfy, ？
<hymnusalae> debianer, 你用 Debian 的嗎？
 * tusooa *Help* , 这mew怎么也配置不好。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额
<debianer> hymnusalae: 是的
<RavenChan> cfy, 146暴力嘛= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 你忘了。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: ....
<hymnusalae> debianer, 那我就不知道了。話說 Debian 好像有個一般詳細的 Wiki 找找看吧。
<debianer> hymnusalae: 这么麻烦
<MaskRay> RavenChan：haskell 解 pe 18：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/335760
 * RavenChan alsa能用就好，不管那么多= =
<hymnusalae> debianer, 總要把 ALSA 搞掉吧。
<debianer> hymnusalae: 我装了alsa-oss
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<cfy> RavenChan: 發錯。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<xiooli> 终于找到地方放了，请各位捧场阿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=316601&p=2207050#p2207050
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 自制移动版 python，欢迎测试！
 * edison0354 撒花
<xiooli> 下载地址 http://xioolis-files.googlecode.com/files/pydist.rar
 * hymnusalae 撒花
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 表示看不懂= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan, cfy: haskell wiki 上的方法，动态规划原来能写成这样
<cfy> RavenChan: 表示只看出來短了。。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 反正我看不懂
<cfy> MaskRay: 表示書還沒看到動態規劃。。。
<Yuking> M-sprite: ??
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell wiki好大的吧。。。
<debianer> 湖南邵东一个老板招一个掏粪工人，需要研究生以上学历，薪水按上海正处级公务员的10倍
<cfy> MaskRay: 求url
<mm_> fcitx 哈哈
<debianer> 有人报名吗
<hymnusalae> debianer, 我是本科的……
<cfy> 沒研究生學歷的路過。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Euler_problems
<Yuking> 说实话，的确感觉要好一些，连续听了好几首歌，感觉声音要清脆一些
<cfy> MaskRay: 謝咯
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 是嗎？真的假的……
<debianer> 有研究生吗？湖南邵东一个老板招一个掏粪工人，需要研究生以上学历，薪水按上海正处级
<debianer> 	   公务员的10倍
<debianer> 我帮忙招个工，给一万介绍费
<debianer> 你们谁帮忙介绍一成功一个，给介绍费一万
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 嗯，我经常听歌，是要好一些
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要去學。。。。受點熏陶也是好的。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有文化，我喜歡XD
<mm_> 话说最近感觉ubuntu的音质细腻了许多
<mm_> 特别是我那些ape之类的
<ofan> debianer: 非得研究僧？
<debianer> ofan: 招聘广告那样说的
<edison0354> debianer: ……
<edison0354> debianer: 学历不够……
<debianer> 总有学历够的吧
<Yuking> 学历不够 ~~~~~~~~~~
<mm_> 哈哈
<edison0354> debianer: banban，tenzu都是烟酒僧
<ofan> 不达标啊擦.. nnnd 考研，掏粪去..
<debianer> 算了，去个野鸡大学找一下看看，这里找不到
<cfy> MaskRay: 你上次和我說，下載了全部的？
<mm_> 哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想要了:)
<xk123> 大家我要睡觉去了，明天见阿
<edison0354> ofan: 同2012考研？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我放ipod touch上看。。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 不考
<Yuking> 不会规定是什么什么学校的才行吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 那我放服务器的 /tmp 了
<edison0354> ofan: 直接工作？
<ofan> edison0354: yeah..
<cfy> MaskRay: 好的:)哪台？
<edison0354> ofan: 额，好找不？
<ofan> edison0354: 考也肯定不考国内的..
<edison0354> ofan: 你是明年毕业不？
<ofan> edison0354: y
<edison0354> ofan: 额，去不起国外的 ==!
<ofan> edison0354: 努力去嘛
<hymnusalae> edison0354, tenzu 還沒有畢業吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没
<hymnusalae> 所以不算的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: banban也没
<hymnusalae> 所以同志門呀！我們連掏糞的資格都沒有呀！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ==！
<ofan> hymnusalae: 买个野鸡大学文凭.. 唐老师不就这么干的
<hymnusalae> ofan, 哦。
<cfy> 有誰看死神？知道下集啥時候播不？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 下周2晚。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 謝了:)是每周2麽？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 每周2夜裏，大概9點開始有帶字幕的
<M-sprite> 花生壳登录设置问题。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=316604
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<xk123> 死神 我有看
<cfy> hymnusalae: 好的
<xk123> www.acgzz.com 网站上面有更新信息的！
<cfy> 我一直去优酷看。速度快。。。
<cfy> 不是广告。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下poj1442有没有做过? 题意不明, 看上去是平衡树的题, 想上一下
<MaskRay> myke2: 没做过，看上去是添加元素、求 k 小值
<myke2> MaskRay: 没看懂，我还是先做另外一个
<myke2> MaskRay: en差没办法
<myke2> MaskRay: 2985
<MaskRay> myke2: disjoint sets + bst
<myke2> MaskRay: 按照你早上的意思，要写2个splay()
<MaskRay> myke2: 看上去确实要这么做
<woodorw> ubuntu中文论坛什么情况？还是上不去...
<myke2> MaskRay: 在32位计算机里面是不是没有分段(segment)的概念了? 用一个地址访问的?
<roylez_> woodorw: 没情况，可以上
<woodorw> 还是连不上，南京铁通用户
<hymnusalae> 奇怪了，我開著代理呀，youtube也能上呀，是8.8.8.8呀，怎麽上 google 還自動給我轉 google.com.hk ……
<mm_> 哈，banbanshee居然没有音乐回放功能
<mm_> banshee
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 先上google.com/ncr
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这个网站会保存个cookie，以后就可以直接上.com了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 還有這功能，好。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没那个cookie就会自动跳转.hk
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯，我剛上了google.com/腦殘啊
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 感覺很了。
<mm_> 把主页设置成www.google.com/webhp?hl=zh-CN
<mm_> 嘿嘿
<myke2> edison0354: 我自动清理Cookie
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没ipv6的话用ssl的Google吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 防止重置
<edison0354> myke2: 那岂不是网站每次都要重登录？
<tusooa> 一直是英文的。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哎……我試試吧，沒有這個習慣。
<edison0354> mm_: 习惯用英文的Google
<myke2> edison0354: 恩
<edison0354> mm_: 主页是about:blank……
<edison0354> mm_: 额，不是空白页，是speed dial……
<mm_> edison0354, 好办 www.google.com/ncr
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/note/132345695/
 * edison0354 大家浏览器主页是啥？
<myke2> MaskRay: 你看下那个sleator写的splay.c, 第127行, 如果要维护大小size, 能否在l->left, r->right弄好之后, 在连接到t之前这里自底向上l, r更新size? 这样就简化讨论了, 不需要if, if
<myke2> edison0354: about:blank
<edison0354> myke2: 没有用speed dial的习惯？
<lainme> edison0354: about:blank。然后用书签
<myke2> edison0354: 我FF
<edison0354> lainme: 额，难道就我是开speed dial的？
<edison0354> myke2: ff也有个speed dial扩展啊
<edison0354> myke2: 我是chromium
<myke2> edison0354: speed dial对我退出时候清理Cookie和一切历史记录的设置有什么用？
<lainme> 感觉书签比speed dial更快……
<edison0354> myke2: 那你不如直接用隐身模式……
<edison0354> lainme: 是的
<myke2> edison0354: 我每次都是隐身，还不如默认设置
<edison0354> lainme: 但是书签多了以后就没speed dial方便了
<myke2> edison0354: 书签方便
<edison0354> myke2: 你为什么会有这种习惯==
<myke2> edison0354: 只要:bmarks! ...即可
<lainme> edison0354: 分组啊，建立文件夹
<myke2> edison0354: 你以前是否用过tor?
<edison0354> myke2: 不是你的电脑？
<edison0354> lainme: 我文件夹也很多的
<edison0354> myke2: 恩
<myke2> edison0354: 你有没有看过他的介绍？
<edison0354> myke2: 额，你指什么？
<edison0354> myke2: 它的初衷？
<myke2> edison0354: tor
<tusooa> ...
<ofan> "在网络这个目前最开放的平台上，许多人努力寻求自由，却借着自由之名做着无尽伤害他人的事。这就像往往我们渴望公平，又希望自己拥有并利用那些不公平的力量；我们渴望尊重，却总在话里话外表现出对他人的不尊重；我们渴望得到而很少付出，却总在抱怨别人付出的太少……我们所做的一切，并不
<edison0354> myke2: 洋葱头嘛
<ofan> 是自由，只是在扼杀自由所带来的种种可能而已。"
<myke2> edison0354: 有很多介绍，其中有一条，说定时清理Cookie的习惯
<myke2> edison0354: 这个我习惯了
<edison0354> myke2: 囧，有什么意义呢？
<myke2> edison0354: 我要开的web和是否有dial无关，事实上我已经想好了
<tusooa> 会被封的。
<M-sprite> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  ㍯ 
<M-sprite> ofan: hi
<ofan> M-sprite: hi
<tusooa> ^k^: 好
<M-sprite> thanks, it is a test for irssi's hilight setting, thank you
<edison0354> M-sprite: 囧
<M-sprite> edison0354: awesome , you are marked as red now.
<edison0354> M-sprite: 你是橙色的
<M-sprite> edison0354: your are red, awesome,  red usually are new year, so happy new year
<edison0354> M-sprite: 哈皮新年
<M-sprite> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<mm_> hi
<^k^> mm_, 好  ㍯ 
<edison0354> M-sprite: 过几天哈皮情人节，接着是哈皮元宵节
<M-sprite> edison0354: 额，我可不希望时间那么快，我会老的很快的，我还要建立我的网站呢，嘿嘿，今天刚刚用花生壳搞定IP和域名
<tusooa> ...
<franj> test
<^k^> franj, ....  ㍯ 
<tusooa> Test
<mm_> test
<^k^> mm_, ....  ㍯ 
<M-sprite> test
<^k^> 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<edison0354> test
<mm_> 姐控.....
<edison0354> Lavande: 姐控晚上好！
<Lavande> edison0354: 皮卡丘晚上好:-D
<mm_> ^k^: 你好
<tusooa>  大家/topic
<tusooa> 使用机器人请私聊
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> ...
<myke2> RavenChan: splay真难
<RavenChan> myke2, = =
<myke2> RavenChan: 已经200+了
<M-sprite> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  ㍘ 
<gebjgd> ofan, 因为pulse好用
<gebjgd> ofan, 问题烧
<gebjgd> ofan, 问题少
<ayaka> gebjgd, 可是在debian上问题就来了
<gebjgd> ayaka, 没用过debian
<ayaka> gebjgd, 我知道您是arch
<ayaka> gebjgd, 好像pulse只是为了混音而使用的，其实我喜欢ajck
<ayaka> gebjgd, 好像pulse只是为了混音而使用的，其实我喜欢jack
<rechael> 还是用LINUX舒服一些 装了WIN7总算有点进步了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 太苦力了
<knownbad> what did i miss?
<^k^>  06:15
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-11
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<cfy> 开学没？
<tusooa> 一大堆join/quit
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 大家好
<^k^> tusooa, 好  ㍠ 
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 受不了了。 ● sudo mv -v /etc/nanorc ~/.nanorc ● sudo chown tusooa ~/.nanorc
<tusooa> 。。。
<tusooa> test
<^k^> tusooa, ....  ㍠ 
<tusooa> .....
<tusooa> msg ^k^ `help
<tusooa> //
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> 问下，NFS应该在本机配置呢还是在远程的一端配置？
<Loongjiang> portmap是哪个包啊
<NoIE> 我正在安装11.04.
<NoIE> 11.04总算把使用整个硬盘放到第二个了.
<Router2> Loongjiang: 服务端配置，然后本机上挂载
<Loongjiang> Router2: 那么本机做的改动，会不会同步到服务端呢
<Router2> Loongjiang: 如果你有开权限就行，就像挂载的SMB文件共享一样
<Loongjiang> Router2: 多谢了，我得研究一下，还有，好像NFS不支持windows是么
<Router2> Loongjiang: 应该是吧
<Loongjiang> 谢谢，
<NoIE> ubuntu11.04的安装窗口太大了，在小屏幕上不方便。
<Loongjiang> Router2:  portmap是哪个包呢
<Loongjiang> NoIE: 呵呵，你可以文本模式安装
<NoIE> Loongjiang: 那样更不方便。
<Router2> Loongjiang: 记得NFS服务好像需要这个
<Loongjiang> Router2 就是这个包，没有呢
<roylez> tusooa: nanorc留着干啥...
<Router2> Loongjiang: 我没在用ubuntu，不清楚这包在哪儿
<Loongjiang> Router2 偶也不是UBUNTU，你ARCH？
<Router2> Loongjiang: openSUSE
<flay> 我用arch
<Loongjiang> Router2 APPLE， FEDORA
<Loongjiang> 當我以 dmtsai 這個一般身份使用者要去存取來自伺服器端的檔案時，你要先注意到的是：檔案系統的 inode 所記
<Loongjiang>       錄的屬性為 UID, GID 而非帳號與群組名。那一般 Linux 主機會主動的以自己的 /etc/passwd, /etc/group 來查詢
<Loongjiang>       對應的使用者、群組名稱。所以當 dmtsai 進入到該目錄後，會參照 NFS client 1 的使用者與群組名稱。但是由於
<Loongjiang> 费解，不懂
 * microcai hi
 * microcai 打开 NCQ AMDA 了，开机比以前快了 0.2s 
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么时候开学呀
<cfy> microcai: 0.2s.....
<Loongjiang> microcai: 早上好
<microcai> cfy: 开机快了  0.2s 说明硬盘性能确实提升了嘛
<microcai> Loongjiang: 好
<cfy> microcai: okay....
<microcai> cfy: 以前开机速度很稳定的 8.6s :)
<microcai> cfy: 今天不到  8.5s ,  8.45s :)
<MaskRay> cfy: 14日
<cfy> microcai: 这么快啊。。。我是以分钟计算的。所以快了几秒都感觉不到。。
<microcai> cfy:  ... 当然，这是用 systemd 的效果。如果用 sysvinit 得 20s ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈，今天升级内存。到时候把系统升级一下。。。所有包编译一下。。。
<MaskRay> microcai: 什么系统？
 * microcai 谁要用 OOS4 ? 我试过了，TMD 不知道比 ALSA 好了多少！
<cfy> MaskRay: 那也好快了。。。。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你今天在這當代理了你還！
 * microcai OSS4 不需要 liboss . 纯内核的。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ;) 看了 OSS4 开发者的博客了。他好悲剧啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 我 gentoo 的 emacs.ray 服务就要至少6秒
<hymnusalae> 管理員呢？管不管廣告的？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 他悲劇他活該。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 他當初要不是來那麽一出，現在也沒有人開發ALSA，都幫他開發了。
<iFvwm> microcai: 吹了这么久的oss4。开一个etqw试试，看没声音lag不。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 为了钱吃饭闭源了 OSS 结果被 ALSA 抢了风头。 后来不得不开源。 有评论说， 你还不懂啊？ALSA存在的意义就是让你把 OSS 开源了。
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, +1
<iFvwm> 实践才是真理嘛。
<NoIE> iFvwm: 请问，etqw的中文汉化补丁可以用在linux上吗？
<iFvwm> 这应该不行吧。 NoIE 我也没想过要中文
<microcai> iFvwm:  OSS4 不只是音质好，更重要的是，干净。纯内核的，没有像 ALSA 那样还带个 alsa-lib . 而且都没有 API 文档的。
<iFvwm> 纯的，你喜欢，别人不一定喜欢。担心兼容问题。
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 呃，這種東西還有什麽兼容問題呀？
<iFvwm> 就像纯的妹朵，她很可能不喜欢你的啊。 microcai
<iFvwm> 你和她不兼容。。
<flay> 真的啊 我也去试试OSS4
<iFvwm> 游戏就有兼容问题啊。 hymnusalae
<Loongjiang> Router2
<Loongjiang> 真的是Router2
<microcai> flay: 基本上所有软件都支持 oss
<iFvwm> 这基本是。可游戏直接使用/dev/dsp。就可能出问题
<flay> microcai: 我一直用的alsa 没用过oss
<iFvwm> 它并不调用你的api
<microcai> flay: 因为 BSD 是用的 OSS, 软件为了可移植都会支持 OSS 的，换到 OSS 没有任何问题。连  flash 都可以。 flash 用 ALSA 和 PA 的时候那可是 fuck 爹爹的。
<microcai> flay:  记住是 OSS4
<microcai> flay:  ubuntu 有 ppa
<flay> 我先看看arch的wiki arch的东西资料都是很全面的
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 游戲一般不是用 openal 的嗎？
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 應該不會搞什麽 xxx-specialized 吧。
<iFvwm> hymnusalae: 拉。你多玩玩游戏，就知道了。混淆概念了。
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, ……
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 我不知道，反正我用的時候 NWN 還能玩的……
<iFvwm> 参数直接就设置成/dev/dsp 的。还有很多参数，直接涉及驱动名的
<iFvwm> 设备名
<flay> arch装的community/oss 4.2_2004-1
<hymnusalae> flay, Arch 支持還可以的，Wiki 很詳細。
<iFvwm> arch的wiki如果不详细，还有谁会用吗。 lol
<Loongjiang> PYTHON中import是什么东东，定义变量的吗
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 沒有什麽，我一般是拿 Gentoo 的文檔和 Arch 比，其實差不多。
<iFvwm> arch的，估计抄践兔的wiki蛮多的。我稍微看过几段。
<hymnusalae> 話說那個總結炸藥制作方法被關半年的那位真冤……
<flay> 直接把alsa的模块干掉了 真直接
<flay> 音质确实不错
<Loongjiang> flay: 什么音质不错，
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, OSS4
<flay> osstest
<hymnusalae> 壞了，又來一位
<Loongjiang> 模块吗
<flay> 这下好了 要编译一堆软件
<flay> 把所有支持alsa-lib的都有编一遍
<ofan> oss4 包名叫啥
<flay>  chromium-browser-bin: requires alsa-lib  不是吧 这个也依赖alsa-lib
<flay> arch里面就叫oss 直接pacman -S oss
<ofan> 装个试试..
<leakey> grub.cfg要怎样修改。
<aner_> 请问,cp指令的参数 --backup[=method] 如何使用啊?看了MAN文档,设置相应值了,还是不行..
<leakey> 在文件系统内找到三个grub.cfg文件，是三个都要改吗？还是改一个用update命令升级就可以。
<roylez> iFvwm: 早阿
<leakey> 	
<leakey> leakey 2011年02月11日 10时12分28秒
<leakey> grub.cfg要怎样修改。
<ofan> leakey: 修改 /etc/grub.d/下的脚本，update-grub更新
<aner_> 我有很多同名的文件(ABC.xml),想放到同一个文件夹下面,
<aner_> 希望通过cp的backup参数在文件后加上相应数字,如 ABC1.xml  ABC2.xml ...
<aner_> 大伙谁帮忙解决一下...谢谢
<ofan> aner_: --backup=t 的后缀是 ABC.xml.~1~ ABC.xml.~2~...
<aner_> ofan, 不行啊,直接覆盖了,同试过了
<aner_> ofan, 刚试过..
<hymnusalae> aner_, 難道要寫個小Bash嗎？
<flay> audacious没有声音了 没发现oss4那个plugin
<hymnusalae> flay, 不是吧。你到Gentoo的Bugzilla找下ebuild，把裏面的SRC_URI給搞出來。
<hymnusalae> flay, 然後下載下來自己編譯吧。
 * microcai1 OSS4 太好了
<ofan> aner_: 我也刚试了 可以
<aner_> hymnusalae, 我想,cp自带了参数,应该能用,我再验证一下...BASH可以实现
<aner_> ofan, ..
<ofan> aner_: --backup=t 可以
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我悲劇的發現 freebsd 的 cp 沒有這個參數……
<ofan> aner_: option 写在文件名之前
<ofan> hymnusalae: 该.
<iFvwm> 有啥值得backup几次的？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 該個鬼呀，我用沒有用這個功能……
<aner_> ofan, wait...
<aner_> cp --backup=t A/ABC.xml ./
<aner_> ofan, cp --backup=t A/ABC.xml ./
<ofan> hymnusalae: linux党斜视bsd党..
<iFvwm> aner_: 你陷入逻辑误区了吧。说说为啥要这样作
<aner_> 我当前目录下有一个 ABC.xml
<iFvwm> roylez: 给个好笑的来
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你分明是斜視二次元痴迷者
<hymnusalae> ofan, 反正被斜視多了，隨意。
<iFvwm> 斜視二次元？ 这新名词。解释下
<ofan> hymnusalae: 额 来推荐几部二次元的佳作，不要后宫的
<ofan> aner_: 这样不行？
<iFvwm> 二次方
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 斜視是動詞，二次元是屬格……
<aner_> iFvwm, 我用find找到大量相同名字的文件,想放到同一文件夹下,方便下次使用...理由就这么简单...
<aner_> ofan, 是啊,不行
<iFvwm> 二次元。不明白啊
<hymnusalae> ofan, 自己去找去，管我什麽事。
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 就是二維……
<iFvwm> aner_: 那你应该tar。带路径tar
<ofan> aner_: rp.. 我怎么就可以.. 是不是环境变量搞乱了
<iFvwm> 可直接恢复。 aner_
<soon> 还是这里热闹，#Debian-zh好冷 ：（
<ofan> hymnusalae: 自己能找到 还能问？
<iFvwm> 说下。二次元。 hymnusalae
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我要出去了，回頭再聊。嘿嘿嘿~~
<iFvwm> nnnnnd
 * hymnusalae 去拿到魔都的票了。
<iFvwm> 别跑了啊
<UU123> 跑了
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 說什麽？
<hymnusalae> UU123, 挑事的打屁屁。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 拿到票了？ 准备上船？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 訂到票了，准備參加2月19日的Animelo演唱會。
<hymnusalae> 好好看~~
<aner_> ofan, cp (GNU coreutils) 7.4
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不认识...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 本來就不是一個人或者一個音樂團體……
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 看來跑了……
<hymnusalae> aner_, 一般的都是GNU coreutils的，你一定要把他們放在一個目錄裏嗎？
<ofan> aner_: 看$SIMPLE_BACKUP_SUFFIX $VERSION_CONTROL 有啥
<UU123> 体验libreoffice中。。。。
<ofan> aner_: 还不能有-f或--force选项
<jyf1987> UU123: 体验如何
<UU123> jyf1987: 在试用数据库，和ACCESS一样一样的呃
<UU123> 稳定性还没确定，才装好
<jyf1987> UU123: 去 我问office相关的
<UU123> jyf1987: 那还没开始呢，一整套有8个，一个一个试试
<jyf1987> access太无聊了吧
<jyf1987> 搞个sqlite3的frontend工具不就行了
<UU123> HOHO，专业的数据库学起来要花时间呃，我顶多是整理我的资料，ACCESS简单，上手快，一会就好
<aner_> ofan, -f ...这样只有一个結果,文件夹里只有一个文件
<aner_> ofan, 不断覆盖同名文件..
<ofan> aner_: 是，所以不能有-f
<soon> 我有一个问题。。
<aner_> ofan, 你刚才$VERSION_CONTROL,如何查看呢?
<roylez> iFvwm: 你光指望我，你以为我说相声的阿
<ofan> aner_: echo $VERSION_CONTROL
<aner_> ofan, NULL...
<soon> 网上查mkpasswd会有-l -d ..等参数，为什么我的就不行类？－help里就没提这些
<ofan> aner_: 那就没了
<aner_> ofan, :-)
<ofan> soon: 网上的版本老了
<soon> TKS
<hymnusalae> ofan, 話說我也用的 makepasswd，確實好用。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 。。。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不是走了么
<soon> 感觉apg更好用
<hymnusalae> ofan, 沒有，肚子痛，去解決了一下。
<ofan> hymnusalae: - -
<hymnusalae> soon, apg 沒有看到選擇哪些字符去生成密碼，只有去掉哪些字符。
<hymnusalae> soon, 有的時候腦子會轉不過來的
<hymnusalae> soon, pwgen2 要是加入手動限制字符就是最好用的了。
<hymnusalae> soon, pwgen2知道回避那些相似的字符，比如0/O 1/I/l 什麽的。
<soon> mkpasswd只有5个参数
<hymnusalae> 話說Courier 9號的1和l和I還真是長的一樣。
<hymnusalae> hymnusalae, mkpasswd 和 makepasswd 看來不是一個東西……
<soon> :)
<hymnusalae> soon, 你 mkpasswd -h 第1行怎麽寫的？
<soon> md5 des sha-256 sha-512
<hymnusalae> soon, 果然不是一個程序
<soon> mkpasswd和makepasswd真不是一个东西 ：）
<flay> oss4 or alsa？which one is  better？
<flay> 发错了
<flay> #archlinux 叫我try both
<NoIE> 我装好 ubuntu 11.04 了，她在 live 模式下就可以识别我的无线网卡，而且在侧边栏里可以手动添加图标。
<NoIE> 唯一不足的地方是，进入桌面以后立刻死机。
<Yuking> N卡吧
<lee0w> 11.04进系统很快的。。你的多长时间
<NoIE> lee0w: 没注意，好像非常快。
<lee0w> 你们的字体如何变红色的？？？
<Yuking> 好像新的1104用了nouveau的驱动，不太稳定
<lee0w> Yuking:我用的是debian5.0。现在6.0都释出了
<Yuking> lee0w: 不可以在5的基础上直接升级？
<lee0w> 内核和udev对我来说，太难了
<leakey> boot目录下的文件如何删除
<leakey> boot目录下的文件应该如何删除？
<lee0w> rm -r 不行？
<flay> 在archlinux那边用e文聊的太累了
<lee0w> 我用中式英语聊，老外老说what，受不了，我累了疼啊
<leakey> rm -r 后面直接跟文件名？
<lee0w> 是的
<flay> ofan: 貌似archlinux里面也有你
<ofan> flay: 恩
<Yuking> lee0w: 哈哈，你在哪个地方与老外聊
<flay> 卧底 呵呵
<lee0w> debian
<lee0w> 让我去debian_zh，管理员是个台北的，那里面没什么人
<Yuking> 那就好好说英文，还能练习一下
<freeflying> lee0w: 换ubuntu用好了
<lee0w> 一个样
<flay> 学linux英语真的很重要
<freeflying> flay: 学什么英语都很重要，即便是你学汉语
<lee0w> 最多看懂几个单词 :(
<flay> 是的 都怪英国佬当时到处殖民
<Yuking> 其实那里面有些老外的英文也不怎么行
<freeflying> Yuking: 老外不是都说英语的 :)
<Yuking> 对呀，所以 lee0w在里面可以尽情说英文，不好也没关系，要有耐心
<lee0w> 我怕KITC
<lee0w> 刚查chinese的频道，进去一句话没说，就被屏蔽了
<lee0w>  #$nerds ＜－
 * tenzu 拜神拜各路大仙
<lee0w> 终端里面可以用IRC聊天不？
<ofan> 可以
<tenzu> 当然可以
<Yuking> 竟然死机了，这么久了第一次
<tenzu> Yuking: 恭喜啊
<Yuking> 看来都是用了测试版的gcc的错
<myke2> Yuking: lfs有没有办法用别人的包管理?
<Yuking> 应该还是可以吧，只是用了包管理就得按包管理软件的要求来做很多事，估计很麻烦
<ofan> 不用包管理，那怎么玩
<lee0w> 安装在/usr/local里面，不受包管理器影响
<myke2> Kandu: pascal的procedure变量你用过吗?
<ofan> lee0w: 依赖怎么解决，怎么知道什么装了，什么没装
<Yuking> ofan: LFS现在似乎还没有包管理软件，或是我不知道
<ofan> 还有冲突
<ofan> Yuking: 没有包管理根本没法用啊
<Yuking> ofan: 所以lfs是个很BT的东西
<lee0w> 我看debian-FQA里面是这样讲的，可以装那些不同发行版的包
<ofan> Yuking: 也许都是自己写包管理
<Yuking> ofan: 没有好的方法。有些人是保存所有的源代码，有些人是备份所有的Makefile，有些人则是把包安装在不同目录中
<Yuking> ofan: 我选择了最后一种。但这些都解决不了依赖问题
<Yuking> ofan: 依赖问题只能靠自己
<ofan> Yuking: 差太多了，还是搞包管理才是正道
<Yuking> ofan: 嗯，lfs是麻烦的很，只是因为弄它花了太多心思，所以一旦弄成就舍不得换了
<aaa> ?
<myke2> Yuking: 自己能写脚本包管理额
<aaa> irssi
<Yuking> myke2: 可以吧，只是那些软件安装方法都不太一样，有些是autoconf的，有些是cmake的，有些是waf的，有些啥都不是。估计维护这么一个包管理也很困难
<Yuking> myke2: 看看rpm的spec文件就知道有多恼火了
<myke2> Yuking: 对每个软件包再写统一格式的安装installscript, 其中包含build()函数等等
<Yuking> myke2: 感觉太难
<Yuking> myke2: 如果把Makefilein要干的事都分析出来似乎也可以哈 ……
<lee0w> 我正在用irssi
<myke2> Yuking: 学习archlinux的pkgbuild
<Yuking> myke2: arch用的也是debian的包管理吧？
<lee0w> ／me 晕倒
<myke2> Yuking: 不是
 * lee0w 晕倒
 * Yuking 真的是不知道
<RavenChan> Yuking, 中枪= =
<lee0w> help
 * lee0w help
<Yuking> myke2: 我以前研究过rpm的脚本，觉得太麻烦了，还不如我把不同的包放在不同目录中
<iIlL10oO> deb 的依赖很完美
<tusooa> ... 一大堆join/quit
<tusooa> stow ?
<Loongjiang> 什么
<Loongjiang> tusooa:
 * lee0w 
<tusooa> http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/10/24/stow.html
<tusooa> Loongjiang:
<Yuking> Received unknown CTCP-ACTION  request from lee0w to Channel #ubuntu-cn.
 * tusooa 
 * Loongjiang is away
<lee0w> 你们聊，我在试着学习irc操作
<Loongjiang> lee0w: /help
<tusooa> 这儿不是测试irc的地方
<lee0w> ／help
<tenzu> irc有神马好操作的？
<lee0w> SORRY,我找个地，自己试试
<tusooa> lee0w: 应该找channel,不是地。
<tusooa> 呵呵
<lee0w> 你智商太高了 ：）
<kim_linux> lee0w: 我也对irc不是很了解。
<lee0w> 体谅下新手，你们手上都长胡子了。。。
<tusooa> /join #tusooa
<lee0w> ok
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍤ 
<tusooa> 中午好
<yhzm1314> 我对IRC 也不懂  能打字聊天就行了不管他
<Loongjiang> lee0w: 闲的蛋疼
<cfy> 换成4G内存了。。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 够 大
<basncy> 跑ubuntu2g都觉得多了。
<cfy> Loongjiang: 其实我想换成8G
<yhzm1314> 多多益善
<basncy> 多了费电。
<rothsdad> 问大家一个perl的问题，在perl中，是不是my是局部变量，our是全局变量?
<rothsdad> 我的64
<Loongjiang> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\这个不懂
<rothsdad> mb
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 够牛
<tusooa> 差不多吧
<rothsdad> tusooa: 谢啦，还有一个问题类似 ::something是什么意思？
<flay> hymnusalae: 你说的ebuild是不是这个 http://bugs.gentoo.org/223659
<rothsdad> 和直接调用something有什么区别呢？
<tusooa> ::, 是use xxx, 之后xxx里的something,表示成xxx:something
<tusooa> ::, 是use xxx, 之后xxx里的something,表示成xxx::something
<rothsdad> tusooa: 明白了，thx
<tusooa> 直接调用，是主程序里的something
<rothsdad> 感觉perl易写难读
<fluxyer> chromium 更新以后flash插件不能用了，怎么办啊？
<rothsdad> pacman -Sy flash
<rothsdad> flashplugin*
<rothsdad> 如果是arch的话
 * rothsdad 吃饭
<fluxyer> 以前没有问题的，更新以后就不行了
<myke2> RavenChan: 帮我看下http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336237/
<fluxyer> 我用的是ubuntu10.10
<myke2> RavenChan: 调不出，昨天晚上的，今天稍微修改了下，还是不出
<myke2> fluxyer: 用FF吧
<RavenChan> myke2, bottom up还是top down?
<fluxyer> ff
<myke2> RavenChan: top-down, 你看下, pascal的
<fluxyer> ff是可以的，chrome就是不行
<fluxyer> ff有点慢啊
<myke2> fluxyer: FF4?
<fluxyer> 有什么办法吗？
<RavenChan> myke2, 不会写top down的说= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 稍微看下，虽然我写的很ugly
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 肥仔
<myke2> RavenChan: 写了250行, 不敢调了, 还要急着补作业
<fluxyer> 不是FF4，版本是3.613
<myke2> fluxyer: FF4快, 但是是beta
<myke2> fluxyer: 其实没多慢的
<fluxyer> 源里面没有啊
<myke2> fluxyer: 你上下swiftfox
<ofan> http://www.angryeditor.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/commas-480x384.jpg
<fluxyer> 用惯了chromium啊，没有解决的办法吗
<myke2> fluxyer: http://getswiftfox.com/
<palomino|working> 装flash 10.2了么? , fluxyer
<fluxyer> 提示插件冲突：shockwave crash
<fluxyer> 装了啊
<fluxyer> ff没有问题的
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 那先用ff吧
<Yuking> 现在听FIR的歌真难听［
<flay> 难道audacious不支持OSS4？
<myke2> fluxyer: http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫吃饭闪的太快了，我还想问你们有啥方向呢...
<xinchi> 请问有做过机器人编程的大侠在吗 小弟求教～～
<tusooa> Net::IRC
<myke2> fluxyer: 推荐与个ff插件 pentadactyl
<pocoyo> Yuking: 没听过.
<tusooa> xinchi: Net::IRC
<xinchi> tusooa: NET：：IRC是啥？
<myke2> xinchi: 写IRC脚本的，你要干什么？
<Yuking> 经过一个晚上加一个上午的OSS4,可以确定地说，在我的888声卡上，OOS4是比ALSA音质要好
<tusooa> xinchi: 不是 NET：：IRC， 是Net::IRC
<tusooa> xinchi: perl-module
<xinchi> tusooa: 哦 机器人的？
<MeaCulpa> myke2: vimperator fork, 不错
<tusooa> 对啊
<myke2> xinchi: 写irc bot的
<myke2> xinchi: 不是物理的机器人
<xinchi> myke2: 谢谢你。。我说的物理的机器人。。。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 还以为呢。
<tusooa> ...
<myke2> xinchi: 我估计你就是这个，所以觉得tusooa回答的有点太早了
<xinchi> tusooa: 恩。。。。我崩溃了 要用java
<Yuking> xinchi: ……能干
<tusooa> xinchi: 物理的，没搞过
<myke2> MeaCulpa: dactyl比vimperator开发更加积极
<tusooa> ...
<Yuking> myke2: dacty是啥东西？
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 对，适合FF4.0用户
<xinchi> 没关系 同样感谢阿 我这学期悲剧了 选了一个机器人课 老师要用java写
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 我就是3.6 也支持的不错
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 主要很多新意见不断，issue活跃
<MeaCulpa> 我只求放心的任由FF4升级的插件
<xinchi> 我们有个传感器是追踪地下反光胶带的 但是我现在卡住了 没法写下去了 希望有有经验的人给指点一下
<MeaCulpa> foxyproxy就不行，唉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 说话
<xinchi> swiftfox是精简的ff？
<MeaCulpa> 我在vim里面发， 以前我用curl发，OAuth以后，不发了
<MeaCulpa> xinchi: 貌似是一些人傻傻的改了些编译开关重编译了个binary
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在发identi.ca仍然可以用curl直接发的
<xinchi> MeaCulpa: 请问编译开关是干什么阿？
<MeaCulpa> xinchi: 就是编译的时候决定，而不是运行的时候决定的可选项
<xinchi> MeaCulpa: static scoping？
<MeaCulpa> xinchi: 不是
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那个什么精简的ff 性能如何
<xinchi> MeaCulpa: 那是？ 这样做有什么好处么？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不知道，也只有ubuntu这里会搞出这东西吧
<MeaCulpa> xinchi: ... 比如你的cpu是intel的，何必把3dnow编进mplayer, 抑或让mplayer每次启动都探测一把CPU呢...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 是谁搞都？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: mplayer启动还探测cpu么
<xinchi> MeaCulpa: 明白点了 就是在编译安装的时候干脆把不相关的筛选掉是吧？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 天知道，貌似是海峡对岸的，我宁可自己编译firefox也不去劳烦子那个事情...再说根本没必要编译FF
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 我一直用swiftfox
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 要是这辈子遇到3个以上swiftXXX，直接进gentoo吧
<MeaCulpa> myke2: FF4 有swiftfox么？ 吧自己的幸福托付给第三方？不靠谱
<xinchi> swiftchrome
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 我们都是用他们都binary或者configure而已阿
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 不是FF4
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 不过对我这种geeky用户 swiftff作成收费服务是很不错都
<jyf1987> 给他们捐个10块钱一个月
<iIlL10oO> 视频编辑软件 谁推荐一款, 要入门级别的
<MeaCulpa> myke2: FF4比FF3提升的速度和性能，比你swiftyfied多100倍
<jyf1987> 每个月都给我发同步都最新版本都优化
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 所以我在等本月月底啊
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 有100倍？ 你又开始忽悠了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 0.001的一百倍是0.1
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 理解？
<MeaCulpa> 基数太小
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 你做过实验了?
<myke2> MeaCulpa: swiftyfied是多少?
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 你用了FF4就知道了
<myke2> MeaCulpa: FF4是多少
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 你没有数据摆出来哪里能说到100这种精确数字
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, jyf1987 怎么说呢= =最新的ff跑sunspider已经和opera一样快乐
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 不相信有这么狠 你比都肯定是特殊例子
<RavenChan> 了
<jyf1987> 比如以前没有用到硬件浮点 现在用到了
<MeaCulpa> 好吧，百倍，不说100了，呵呵
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 算了，反正我等本月月底RC的发布
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 跟chrome比呢
<RavenChan> jyf1987, chrome比opera慢吧= =
<xinchi> 发福
<xinchi> ff4要出rc了？
<jyf1987> 我最关注两个东西 1，js速度 2,DOM更新策略
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 那要看什么版本
<jyf1987> 不过ff快起来是有好处都
<myke2> xinchi: 还有FF4 beta12
<MeaCulpa> ... myke2 去swiftfox让他们把USE公布出来，不就人人都可以出swiftfox了么
<jyf1987> 我现在都用 vimperator
<MeaCulpa> myke2: swiftfox是开源的么？
<myke2> xinchi: 然后就是rc
<myke2> MeaCulpa: No
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 我很久以前关注过，一行代码没改，就改改编译开关，所以觉得很诧异
<MeaCulpa> 现在不知道如何
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 你怎么知道的?
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 台湾佬说的
<xinchi> myke2: 哦 我说的么 一般rc都是正式版之前的一个
<myke2> xinchi: 我昨天搜索过
<MeaCulpa> swiftfox不开源的？
<myke2> xinchi: 本月还会推出beta12, "但是不会延迟rc本月月底推出的计划" 好像是这么说的
<xinchi> myke2: 那挺好的 说明ff4正式版不远了
<hymnusalae> myke2, 看這個都沒有用，今年人家FF還要出7，什麽版本號都是浮雲
<MeaCulpa> Swiftfox is an optimized build of Mozilla Firefox for Linux.
<myke2> xinchi: 我还看到说ff5/6/7都会今年推出，不知道怎么回事
<MeaCulpa> optimized build...
<myke2> hymnusalae: 如我上面所说
<MeaCulpa> myke2: "Build"...
<myke2> hymnusalae: 今年会5,6,7
<hymnusalae> myke2, 嗯。所以看什麽正式版都沒有用了。
 * MeaCulpa 有土制mplayer windows binary, jyf1987, 我觉得这个有钱途
<myke2> hymnusalae: 主要是核心功能
<eeSH3> 为什么我用iceweaseal往baidu上传图片，总是没反应？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 4比较3的差距
<xinchi> ff以后升级直接大版本升了？
<hymnusalae> myke2, 4比3肯定是不一樣了，問題是7比4可也沒有什麽。這樣長法真是沒有意思……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 所以我就关心4
<myke2> hymnusalae: 目前
<jyf1987> 额 出7？？
<jyf1987> 学chrome么
<eeSH3> jyf1987 以前可以用的
<hymnusalae> myke2, 話說大版本號的意思本來不是完全不向後兼容的修改嗎？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 土制mplayer for win32?
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不知
 * MeaCulpa 确认了一下，swiftfox 的确只是一个土制的FF build, 没改代码
<jyf1987> eeSH3: 什么可以用
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 恩，自己msys编译的
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 哪里知道的
<MeaCulpa> myke2: http://getswiftfox.com/
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 没有改代码的优化玩玩还是不错的呀 官方弄好了 就可以随时转身
<eeSH3> jyf1987 iceweaseal上传东西
<jyf1987> eeSH3: 跟我有啥关系 额
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 那它怎麽Optimized了？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这有啥 国产都那几个不都抄了代码么
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 暴风？ ffmpeg?
<eeSH3> jyf1987 你不是geek
<myke2> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336237/ 帮我看下, 我昨晚调的恼火。
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 对啊，你可以做ffmpeg转码器，有个华人做了，mediacoder
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: dunno
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<eeSH3> jyf1987 上传问题，iceweaseal没反应
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 他的定性是"Customized Build", 说的很清晰了，Build嘛
<myke2> MaskRay: 昨天晚上贡献很多Runtime Error, 改了1小时变成了WA, 今天早上稍微改了代码，又WA
 * MaskRay pasted "" at http://paste2.org/get/1240607
<MaskRay> myke2: 我刚好写了 1442
<xinchi> myke2: 这是什么语言？
<jyf1987> eeSH3: 我是 但是不是什么都管阿
<myke2> MaskRay: 你帮我看下，什么问题2958是
<eeSH3> jyf1987 irc里的字体如何显红色
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 暴风还是有搞头都 可惜策划还不行
<hymnusalae> xinchi, Pascal 吧……
<myke2> MaskRay: 最早我写了2个splay
<jyf1987> eeSH3: 看你用什么客户端
<myke2> MaskRay: 今天改成1个了
<myke2> MaskRay: 还是WA没办法
<eeSH3> jyf1987 x-char
<myke2> xinchi: 淘汰的语言
<eeSH3> jyf1987 x-chat
<xinchi> hymnusalae: 恩。。我觉得是 上学期老师讲的课的例子全是这种的 什么procedure
<MeaCulpa> x-chat有人做build了，叫ychat
<MeaCulpa> 我国有一批老一辈的Pascal程序员，Delphi那时候很火
 * MaskRay 看不懂带指针的 pascal 
<xinchi> myke2: 不阿 pascal我记得Dijkstra觉得最好的语言阿
<jyf1987> eeSH3: 那就不晓得了 我是pidgin
<happyaron> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<^k^> ⇪ title: Component catalog | Ubuntu
<eeSH3> jyf1987 哪我换pidgin。。。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 没错 有一大票早期黑客工具是delphi写的 比别人用vc 写的小巧
<myke2> xinchi: 没有什么人讨论标准维护语言不就是淘汰了
<myke2> MaskRay: @相当于C的取地址&, 其他应该没什么问题, ^.相当->
<hymnusalae> myke2, 應該是標准被那個現在名字又臭又長的公司給維護在而已吧……
<xinchi> myke2: 高端阿
<myke2> hymnusalae: GNU有标准但是是上世纪很早的，C现在普遍都是C99
<hymnusalae> myke2, 話說 CodeGear 被誰收購來著？
<MaskRay> myke2: 不太想看，这个代码看起来太累了
<hymnusalae> myke2, 呃，怎麽又說上C了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 要不是否有数据
<xinchi> 看不懂阿 就看第一行 是用树做的数据结构吧。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 有没有什么可以做代码比对的
<hymnusalae> myke2, 對了，Pascal 支持把 function 類型作為函數的結果輸出嗎？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: emacs里 怎么录制屏幕??
<xinchi> 哎 走了 睡觉了 机器人阿机器人 郁闷阿
<hymnusalae> xinchi, 怎麽了？
<hymnusalae> xinchi, 機器人怎麽了？
<MaskRay> myke2: 刚才那个代码是 1442，通过了
<pocoyo> MaskRay: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ScreencastRecord 这个怎么不会用??
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不会
<xinchi> hymnusalae: 不是irc的机器人
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 你看看.
<pocoyo> 呗
<myke2> MaskRay: 先借我看下，我做代码比对，顶多半小时
<hymnusalae> xinchi, 哦。真家夥呀……我還沒有見過呢……
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我还没说之前你不已经预测到我不会了。。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不知道，应该可以吧
<lee0w> jyf1987 我现在换到pidgin了，如何变色？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 传回的肯定是地址
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我没预测.
<xinchi> hymnusalae: 不是什么高端的机器人 就是一个能自主行动的机器人 编程遇到问题了 马上就要比赛了 愁呢
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我就知道 没有你不会的.
<jyf1987> lee0w: 我还是不知道
<hymnusalae> xinchi, 機器人都是拿什麽編程的呀？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 今天早上刚刚把实现变成函数传入，原来还是写2个函数
<xinchi> hymnusalae: 我们这个可以用三种 c++，java 或者一个叫labview的软件
<xinchi> hymnusalae: http://www.usfirst.org/roboticsprograms/frc/content.aspx?id=18762
<lee0w> jyf1987 =-O
<iIlL10oO> hymnusalae: 用 ruby python perl
<iIlL10oO> rpp
<iIlL10oO> 啊屁屁
<ofan> chrome更新太频繁了..
<iIlL10oO> chrome 给力
<jyf1987> Canonical发布Ubuntu兼容PC组件列表
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 用不来
<jyf1987> 这个好 让那些不给驱动都硬件都受惩罚
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ..... 不要啊...
<MeaCulpa> http://www.kanzen21.com/
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 好像能录了，但我不知道怎么停止
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 怎么录?
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 人呢...
<lushous> 有人在么？
<pocoyo> lushous: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<myke2> MaskRay: 还是给我下你的code, 我实在研究不出
<Yuking> 奇怪了，今天系统老是出现莫名其妙的事
<lushous> 都可以吧！
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 下载 screencast.el 和 screencast-record.el，分别 load-file，然后执行 (screencast nil "12.ogv" 1)
<pocoyo> lushous: 没有.
<MaskRay> myke2: http://paste2.org/get/1240607
<pocoyo> 你把那几句贴出来吧. . 怎么停止?
<lushous> 我想了解更多关于Ubuntu与任何人一起
<myke2> MaskRay: 我需要delete操作
<lushous> 刚接触Ubuntu不久
<Yuking> lushous: 卢索？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 随便录了一段，这是 record-output-buffer
<myke2> MaskRay: 也可以说
<pocoyo> lushous: 语句不通顺.
<lushous> 今天第一次来，一改先和大家问下好的
<lushous> 大家好啊！
<pocoyo> lushous: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<MaskRay> pocoyo: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336259/
<MaskRay> myke2: 你再找个带删除的题吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 我正在做的那个2985，稍等，你看下你那个代码第48行
<lushous> 哈
<Yuking> lushous: 我来聊你闲聊，嘿嘿
<Yuking> lushous: 他们说的话题我都不懂
<lushous> 我不想闲聊
<Yuking> lushous: 额……
<MaskRay> myke2: 检查临时树是不是为 null
<lushous> 可以问你一些事吗》
<pocoyo> Yuking: 您今天真有雅兴啊.
<Yuking> lushous: 隐私之外的事都行
<lushous> 关于学习的
<Yuking> pocoyo: ……
<lushous> 可以吗》
<myke2> MaskRay: 你l, r都要接上残余的t的左右子树，在第几行?
<Yuking> lushous: ？
<jyf1987> happyaron: ylmf那个网站的ubuntu分类下做得还真不错
<pocoyo> MaskRay: load-file 用 require 不行么??
<lushous> 恩！我想学习C语言，该从何起步
<jyf1987> lushous: 我也在学 看书学呗
<Yuking> lushous: 哈哈，这个你算是问对人了……
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 怎么停止的.???
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不知道怎么停止
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ...
<lee0w> lushous 21cn互联上 金文讲的视频教程
<lushous> 应为用的是Ubuntu
<Yuking> lushous: 用ubuntu与学C有必然的联系？
<lushous> 我用的环境是Eclinse
<lushous> 其他环境不太懂
<lushous> Eclipse也是摸索了好就才会用的
<pocoyo> Eclinse..
<lushous> 恩
<lee0w> vim+gcc
<happyaron> jyf1987: 哦？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 感觉弄得还行 光靠wiki吸引不了好多人都
<Yuking> lushous: 如果是因为用ubuntu而学C语言，完全没有必要哈
<lushous> 不是这样的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 地址？
<lushous> 下学期就有课程了
<hymnusalae> iIlL10oO, RPP……人家說的是機器人……
<lushous> 我想学先
<jyf1987> happyaron: 就ylmf的官方么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没明白
<microcai> d
<lee0w> ftp://akaedu.org 上面很多资料
<Yuking> lushous: 那你有啥基础不？
<jyf1987> 给你发过了
<lushous> VB吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 希望不要把人吸引去，然后失望地骂了句linux真垃圾
<lushous> 谢谢了
<jyf1987> aka的 linux c教程还不错
<jyf1987> happyaron: 呵呵 ubuntu吸引人过来 不也是被人骂么
<Yuking> lushous: 那就按你们的教材吧，大概会是潭浩强的C语言教程吧
<iIlL10oO> hymnusalae: 机器人? 哪个?
<lushous> 恩
<happyaron> jyf1987: 所以说不要刻意推广
<jyf1987> 额 老谭害人 Yuking
<onshoestring> XML解析错误：未组织好
<Yuking> jyf1987: ？
<onshoestring> 位置：ftp://akaedu.org/
<onshoestring> 行：245，列：33： <td sortable-data="1鏁达Г鍓嶇殑FTP璧勶<tr>
<onshoestring> --------------------------------^
<jyf1987> happyaron: 安装过程能修改么
<lee0w> 开源世界旅行手册。。得看
<Yuking> jyf1987: 他的那个C语言教程还是不错的吧，入门的
<jyf1987> Yuking: 他都那些教程能把本来有兴趣都人给吓跑 很讨厌
<happyaron> jyf1987: 安装的方法很多
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我说安装系统都流程
<ofan> lushous: 推荐你看 《标准C语言基础教程》 英文是A First Of Ansi C
<ofan> lushous: 第四版
<lushous> 我不会害怕的
<Yuking> jyf1987: 我觉得还行吧……虽然我自己不是从那个学的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 可能没啥改头
<lushous> 谢谢
<jyf1987> happyaron: 加个区域填写
<arzyu> 有人用vidalia吗?
<ofan> lushous: 或者 直接 The C Programming Language
<hymnusalae> iIlL10oO, xinchi 在做的。
<MeaCulpa> arzyu: Tor的一个UI?
<hymnusalae> iIlL10oO, 他是搞機器人比賽的。
<arzyu> 有能用的tor bridges发个用用
<jyf1987> happyaron: 方便自动匹配到邻近的聊天室里去求助
<arzyu> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<iIlL10oO> hymnusalae: o
 * MeaCulpa Tor 很久不用了
<iIlL10oO> tor -> fg -> xx
<ofan> ylmf搞os 最终也是要想方设法赚钱的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 现在我没时间整啊，找 freeflying
<lushous> ftp://akaedu.org错误
<hymnusalae> iIlL10oO, xx是？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我是问可能性 我早已经习惯你们这帮搞社区的人的习惯了 就是要出点子的人自己实现
<arzyu> 最近洋葱头一直黄,:'(
<iIlL10oO> hymnusalae: 随便说说的
<jyf1987> 额 这也是我被迫自学编程的原因
<happyaron> jyf1987: 这个实现上问题不大。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那有资料么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 木有
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 小k的源代碼算是資料吧。
<happyaron> jyf1987: telepathy的资料我以前找过，没看见几个
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 什么小k点源码？
<jyf1987> ircbot?
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 嗯。
<jyf1987> 那个是ruby的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你要？
<jyf1987> 再说了 我也会写irc bot
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 那“方便自动匹配到邻近的聊天室里去求助”是？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 额
<lushous> <ofan>C Programming Language英文的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你不會是說在Bug報告或者求助環節做個IRC客戶端吧？
<Yuking> lushous: 英文的挺好啊~
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: irc不够用的 看好xmpp
<jyf1987> 还可以抓图上去
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 呃……好想法……
<jyf1987> 到时候 还可以让系统给你自动匹配一个志愿者帮你解答问题
<jyf1987> 只要大家都联线了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你確定你搞的不是什麽Ubuntu客服系統？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 算是 实时社区吧
<freeflying> jyf1987: empathy里有类似的东西
<jyf1987> freeflying: 那可以看看 主要是xmpp可以承载的东西很多
<jyf1987> 不光是聊天
<jyf1987> 发帖子 订阅论坛都可以走
<Yuking> jyf1987: 那不就是QQ了嘛
<freeflying> jyf1987: 就是用的xmpp
<freeflying> jyf1987: 第一次设定empathy时会问你要不要注册这样的服务
<hymnusalae> myke2, 對了，你前面說用函數傳回函數地址，那怎麽調用？x^(3,4,5)這樣？
<jyf1987> freeflying: 哦 这样么
<jyf1987> Yuking: qq不够geeky
<jyf1987> Yuking: 而且处处要钱 太狠了点
<basncy> 就是，xmpp可以怎么个耍法？
<Yuking> jyf1987: 我觉得QQ免费的功能已经非常多了，可以不花钱呀
<jyf1987> Yuking: 光聊天不能促进内容生产阿
<jyf1987> 大家协同写个文档 回答下问题留下存档这个都是有建设性都行为阿 但是qq不会给你搞这个的
<Yuking> jyf1987: 说实话，就只免费功能来说，我个人觉得已经没有哪个软件比QQ更好更全了
<onshoestring> QQ？
<jyf1987> Yuking: 这取决于你从什么角度看 我愿意付费 但是不愿意付费享受它提供的那些服务
<onshoestring> 没有QQ的路过
<Yuking> jyf1987: 这个正常，既然我们喜欢的LINUX上也有很多付费的东西
<jyf1987> Yuking: 我知道 我就是想让linux上多点好用 付费自然的应用
<onshoestring> 慢慢付费的就有了 现在软件中心里不是有付费的么
<gebjgd> www.freshmeat.net
<microcai> ?
 * microcai 我断线了么？
<happyaron> microcai: 你还在
<hymnusalae> microcai, 在
<microcai> hymnusalae: http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/02/oss4-fuck-off-alsa-and-pa.html
<myke2> hymnusalae: 这样
<myke2> hymnusalae: type
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你不管廣告嗎？
<myke2> hymnusalae:   myfunc_type = function (x,y,z : longint) : longint;
<myke2> hymnusalae: var
<myke2> hymnusalae:   func1 : myfunc_type;
<hymnusalae> begin
<myke2> hymnusalae: 调用就func1(u, v, w);
<myke2> hymnusalae: 完全把func1作为一个函数使用
<hymnusalae> func1 = function (x,y,z : longint) : longint;
<hymnusalae> begin
<myke2> hymnusalae: 赋值是取地址
<hymnusalae>   func1 := x + y + z 這樣？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不是
<myke2> hymnusalae: 至少reference不是这样写的
<jyf1987> onshoestring: 不怎么实用
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我有的时候需要传入函数地址
<myke2> hymnusalae: 比如我写了quicksort
<myke2> hymnusalae: prototype这样写
<hymnusalae> 我們單獨吧。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 哪个广告？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, microcai的OSS4廣告呀……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 今天上線就開始了……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 嘿嘿嘿
<happyaron> 。。。
<flay> audacious 用OSS4没有声音 貌似没有OSS4的插件
<Yuking> microcai: OSS4很好
<flay> 上午试了下感觉还可以
<Yuking> microcai: 我已经决定摒弃alsa了
<myke2> Yuking: 现在oss4在内核?
<flay> 目前就只剩下audacious的问题了 大不了把它删了
<microcai> flay:  audacious 有 OSS4 的插件
<Yuking> myke2: 不在内核，M方式
<jyf1987> oss4麻烦不
<flay> 我在arch下面装了 没看到OSS4的插件
<myke2> Yuking: 是内核补丁还是下载闭源的ko还是开源的编译出ko
<jyf1987> alsa挺麻烦都
<Yuking> myke2: 下了源码编译出来的
<microcai> myke2: 开源的编译出  ko
<microcai> myke2: 我还给编译进内核了
<hymnusalae> flay, audacious的oss4 plugin不是在 http://distfiles.atheme.org/ 可以找到嗎？和其它插件一起在一個包裏，用 configure --with-oss4 還是什麽的就可以編譯上了吧？
<myke2> Yuking: 不打算折腾
<microcai> myke2: 过几天我放出一个内置  OSS4 的内核
<Yuking> myke2: 不折腾进内核了，反正我的内核也经常更新
<microcai> flay: 我现在就在用 audacious ， OSS4 output plugin
<microcai>  flay 在听 mylove 呢
 * microcai an empty street an empty house a hole inside heart i'm all alone and the rooms are getting smaller
<flay> hymnusalae: 我去那找找arch的PKGBUILD ，你是哪个版本 我这里是2.4.3
<hymnusalae> flay, 我不用 audacious，我用 amarok
<hymnusalae> flay, 話說回來，那個 atheme 網站裏，什麽版本的都有。
<hymnusalae> flay, 自己去下一個代碼包自己寫個 PKGBUILD 就好了。
<flay> 是的 我去那个网站看了
<xiangfu> nokia 已经放弃 meego 了吗？？
<flay> 应该只需要编译audacious-plugins吧
<hymnusalae> flay, 嗯。只要那個就好。
<hymnusalae> flay, audacious 沒有要動的。
<hymnusalae> xiangfu, 今天在 linuxtoy 上也看到有人說這個，是真實可信的還是三人成虎的？
<Yuking> hy
<Yuking> hymnusalae: MS是真的，包括李开复啥的都在说
<flay> 应该是--enable-oss4吧
<hymnusalae> flay, 嗯，我記不清了。
<flay> http://i.imgur.com/Omtrw.jpg
<flay> 果然默认是disable了oss4
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ossxmix 界面应该再简化啊！
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你去改去。
<flay> 那我直接把oss disable了
<hymnusalae> flay, oss3的就disable
<hymnusalae> flay, 沒有用，那個。
 * microcai 终于喜欢在 Linux 下听音乐了
<flay> 我干脆把其他的disable算了 只留oss4
<Yuking> microcai: 那个界面的确麻烦，看惯了alsamixer，都不知道里面是啥东西。不过我现在用kmix，还可以
<flay> 什么alsa jack oss pluse
<hymnusalae> Yuking, kmix 支持OSS4了？我去年用的時候還在請願呢。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  连 flash 都会在没有 alsa 的时候 fallback 到 OSS 上
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 嗯，支持了
<hymnusalae> 悲劇呀，我開始編譯 kdemultimedia 了……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 你也是K的？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我没有把 ALSA 到到 OSS 的时候 flash 有声音。用 alsa 的没声音。后来 ALSA 导到 oss 的时候 flash 还是有声音
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 明顯。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你說繞口令呢嗎？
<Yuking> mi
<Yuking> microcai: 我啥都没动，flash的声音很好啊
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 你好像經常 mi 兩個字母打完按 Enter？Enter和Tab好像有些遠呀……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 好像就是今天老在出这个问题，大概是两只手工作不协调了
<flay> 编译plugins要一堆依赖
<hymnusalae> flay, 編譯當然要依賴……編譯本來要的就比2進制多。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 有点。 flash 不用改就可以了。ubuntu 的 OS 网站还说要装 libflashsupport ....
<microcai> hymnusalae: 有点。 flash 不用改就可以了。ubuntu 的  SB 网站还说要装 libflashsupport ....
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你這是要死呀，微菜桑……
<microcai> ;-)
<jyf1987> microcai: 微菜桑恐怕要沙杨娜拉了
<microcai> hymnusalae:  谢谢你推荐了  OSS4 啊！
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我沒有推薦！
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我只是說我在用……
<microcai> hymnusalae: 你在用就是最好的推广
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我在用 FreeBSD，來吧……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  推销员自己都不用怎么推销出去东西？！
<microcai> hymnusalae: BSD 无视。
<microcai> hymnusalae: BSD 能实现 AHCI NCQ 么？
<Yuking> hymnusalae:  microcai: 我现在奇怪，我原来的系统里没有OSS，为啥那些软件都有OSS支持呢？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  今天看 sata_nv 的代码，发现她有参数可以打开 NCQ ....
<hymnusalae> microcai, http://mariusvw.com/2010/08/01/freebsd-8-1-on-a-machine-with-native-command-queuing-enabled-ahci/
<microcai> Yuking:  因为 OSS 的 API 最 UNIX !
<microcai> Yuking:  ALSA 的 API 简直就是狗屎。你有机会可以去看看 ALSA 的 API ... TMD 复杂到狗屎
<Yuking> microcai: 那为啥内核不把它收进去呢
<microcai> Yuking:  OSS 闭源过。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 不是。
<Yuking> microcai: reiser4也不收进去
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 是因為 OSS4 做了內核級的浮點運算。
<microcai> hymnusalae:   不是
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 内核不允许做这个？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 從一些文章上解釋的來看，是。我來找一下。
<microcai> hymnusalae: vmix 内核浮点是 可选的。当然，不用浮点哪来的比 ALSA 好的音质！
<microcai> hymnusalae:  Linux 内核指导手册说， 浮点运算尽量避免，不是说不可以用。
<microcai> Yuking: reiser4 不收录是因为 reiser4 内部又实现了一个 VFS 层，搞插件呢！ 自然不讨人喜欢。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 我看内核不收reiser4的官方解释也是说它的代码不合内核规范
<hymnusalae> microcai, http://www.osnews.com/thread?331793 這個是PA的開發人員的話……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  PA 开发者就是 systemd 的开发者啦
<microcai> hymnusalae: systmed 不入 f14 据说是因为主管说这家伙 fuck 了他的 audio 又来 fuck 他的整个系统了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哈哈哈……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... 是 Fedora 的一个头的 blog 上说的， 开头是 " the man fucked my audio system ......."
<Yuking> microcai: 觉得那个说OSS4的家伙脑袋进水了
<Loongjiang> 我的本本声音很小怎么回事
<microcai> Yuking: 恩恩。他还说那个 200+ 补丁的坏话。不还是照样如内核。
<Loongjiang> 装windows就没不会
<microcai> Loongjiang: alsamixer -c 0
<Loongjiang> microcai: 什么意思
<hymnusalae> microcai, http://mapopa.blogspot.com/2010/08/systemd-from-they-guy-who-fucked-your.html
<microcai> Loongjiang:  alsamixer 直接运行条件的是 fucking PA 的音量。 加个 -c 0 参数直接调节声卡的。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 呵呵，你好牛
<Loongjiang> microcai: 哦，
<hymnusalae> microcai, 200+補丁是BFS還是那個傳說中Linus大加贊賞的那個？
<flay> OSS4 用哪个调呢？ ossmix
<Yuking> hy
<Loongjiang> microcai: 照 你说的做出现6个条条，调 节哪 一个呢
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 你用的哪个K？
<Loongjiang> microcai: beep 'mic boost'是什么东东
<microcai> hymnusalae: 呵呵。他说 OSS4 的坏话被一点一点驳倒了
<microcai> Loongjiang: ....
<flay> plugins编完了 还是没有声音 难道不能disable那么多
<microcai> Loongjiang: installl OSS4 and all fucking alsa problem will disapear
<microcai> Loongjiang: installl OSS4 and all fucking alsa problem will disappear
<flay> root 有声音 神啊
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 什麽叫我用哪個K？
<microcai> flay:  ... ...
<microcai> flay: oss4 ?
<flay> 是的
<microcai> flay:  :)
<microcai> flay:  有就好
<Yuking> 奇怪了，系统又崩溃了
<Yuking> 今天是怎么回事尼？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, ……
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 什麽叫我用哪個K？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 還有，你那是給微菜桑傳染的。
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 你是用的k3还是k4？
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, k4
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 還有，你總是冷不丁的出來。
<flay> rm -rf  .config/audacious 普通用户也可以了
<hymnusalae> flay, 恭喜。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 哪个版本的KDE
<flay> 很好
<hymnusalae> Yuking, KDE4
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 我只有在火车上有时间上网
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 你天天在火車上？你是乘務員？
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 去上班
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, ……你是天津到北京上班的那種嗎？
<cfy> ofan:
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, ge -> Mü
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 我在墙外
<cfy> ofan: fi = open('18.data', 'r'),怎么改成对stdin的打开？
<cfy> python
<cfy> 谁会py?
<cfy> 怎么修改呢？
<Yuking> 唉，估计是btrfs惹的祸
<happyaron> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTA5MQ
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Phoronix] NVIDIA's Looking To Expand Its Linux Team
<jyf1987> cfy: 改什么
<Yuking> NI不用扩了，已经做 的比amd好的不知道到哪儿去了
<cfy> jyf1987: 改成stdin
<jyf1987> cfy: import sys  sys.stdin
<cfy> jyf1987: 然后呢？
<myke2> cfy: 你是想类似freopen stdin?
<cfy> jyf1987: fi = open('18.data', 'r')
<cfy> for line in fi:
<cfy>  
<jyf1987> cfy: sys.stdin就是个打开的句柄
<MaskRay`> cfy: 学 Python 了？
<jyf1987> cfy: fi = sys.stdin
<cfy> jyf1987: okay,thx
<cfy> MaskRay`: 没有。随便玩玩，找了别人的代码试试。。。
<jyf1987> >>> sys.stdin
<jyf1987> <open file '<stdin>', mode 'r' at 0xb7840020>
<jyf1987> 看
<cfy> MaskRay: 看看递归搜索有多慢。。。我体会下。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 为啥我觉得perl的语法简单呢。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 因为你只走了你喜欢的那条路
<jyf1987> cfy: 另外这类操作确实perl简单点 但代价是专门在语言层面加东西
<hymnusalae> 微软将IE9“禁止跟踪”技术提交至W3C 熱門評論：应该翻译为谢绝跨省
<jyf1987> 最优美的是lua 呵呵 io都可以去掉 print也不过是个函数
 * microcai 据说 NVIDIA 的 linux 和 BSD 驱动就只有一个人在做。佩服死那个人了。
<ofan> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2011/02/10/acting-on-feedback-ie9-release-candidate-available-for-download.aspx
<ofan> ie9 貌似很给力
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, io都可以去掉是什麽意思？
<microcai> ?
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: io库都不是必须的
<cfy> jyf1987: import sys  sys.stdin
<cfy> jyf1987: 语法错误啊
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 那怎麽執行的？
<jyf1987> cfy: import sys
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 同意你说的 Perl 太注重语言层面，尽管我不太了解语言层面内涵
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我没说他注重语言层面 我是说 他为了个打开文件 在语言层面加了些语言 这个不大好
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 比如加了 <FP>
<cfy> 厄用不来。。。
<jyf1987> 可是其他语言都是用个 xx = open了事
<cfy> jyf1987: 那你用函数也可以的嘛
<cfy> jyf1987: for line in fi:和<fi>差不多。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 当然可以 perl都哲学就是好多路麻哈哈
<cfy> jyf1987: 没觉得多多少。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 但是这个 for xx in yy 不是专门为开文件发明的
<cfy> jyf1987: while(<>)好像是的。
<cfy> jyf1987: 那你可以用for嘛。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 可不就是
<jyf1987> cfy: 好拉 我也不是纯py粉 何必跟你perl粉结仇
<cfy> jyf1987: .
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 不用 io 庫的話，程序執行是拿來做什麽的呀？
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan :18题，有没有递归搜索版本的？借我玩玩。。。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 执行又不一定要返回到io上
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦，這樣呀。
<jyf1987> lua我就讨厌他有end
<hymnusalae> cfy, 18題是？
<jyf1987> project euler?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 三角，搜索最大的和
<cfy> hymnusalae: http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems&id=18
<jyf1987> 果然是
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。果然是PE
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我初学。想体验下递归搜索有多慢。。。可惜用不来别的语言，所以到处找。。。。。
<jyf1987> 这个project euler打破了我的c迷信 额
<cfy> jyf1987: 啥迷信？
<cfy> jyf1987: hymnusalae PE很有名么？
<jyf1987> cfy: 以为c实现很快 结果py的更快
<hymnusalae> cfy, 還行吧。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你想體驗遞歸？
<jyf1987> cfy: 我们之前有做过 还开了个svn保存结果
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是啊。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 就是把所有路線全找一次的那個？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯，是的。
<cfy> jyf1987: 不是吧，你咋写的？
<jyf1987> cfy: 诶
<RavenChan> cfy, 怎么可能= =
<hymnusalae> cfy, 先問下，這個正常的解決是動規吧？
<cfy> jyf1987: 这要看情况的吧...
<cfy> RavenChan: 好吧。。。。你们都不是递归实现。。。。
<microcai> PA 把工作都用到了解决我不存在的问题
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不懂啥是动归。。。还没看到那部分。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 看这里 http://nrciz.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/projecteuler/
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不过这题。从下网上考虑简单很多
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不过这题。从下往上考虑简单很多
<MaskRay> jyf1987: ghc 可能更快。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 我看看，thx
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 关键是算法
<cfy> jyf1987: 这个是你的？
<cfy>  *        Created:  2009年11月13日 20时54分58秒
<MaskRay> jyf1987: haskell wiki 上用了一个神一样的动态规划实现
<cfy> 中国人啊。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: nrciz组织的
<cfy> jyf1987: 这啥组织？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: pe level 2 了。。。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那也是算法的功劳
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说67题？
<cfy> MaskRay: problem_67 = readFile "triangle.txt" >>= print . solve . parse
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个怎么改成从标准输入读取？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 我知道是算法的功劳，但能写成这样（http://paste.pocoo.org/show/336307/）也真是神奇了
<jyf1987> 非正常网民网瘾戒除中心 <NRCIZ@googlegroups.com>   cfy
<cfy> jyf1987: .....
<cfy> 我还是自己写个好了。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, readFile "triangle.txt" 改成 getContent 我不知道行不行。
<ofan> jyf1987: 这干嘛的
<hymnusalae> cfy, readFile "triangle.txt" 改成 getContents 我不知道行不行。
<cfy> hymnusalae: okay,我试试
<Yuking> 发现gcc4.6生成的文件比4.5小一些
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 你是 owner!!!!!
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay 顺便问下。。。。haskell的常用后缀是啥？
<hymnusalae> cfy, hs
<cfy> hymnusalae: 了解
<cfy> jyf1987。。。。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 名字都是我起的 这有啥奇怪的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, lv2是50？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: bones 也是这个团队的？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 恩 阵容很强大阿 校长是斗篷
<cfy> MaskRay: 你要入学么？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 把我弄进去吧
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 找斗篷
<cfy> jyf1987: 你们考虑一个短学期。。。
<hymnusalae> 問下，在vim裏，在一行開頭加入 [ 符號怎麽加？
<jyf1987> 要学成 找斗篷
<hymnusalae> 用:什麽？
<jyf1987> cfy: lol
<ofan> jyf1987: hack组织？
<jyf1987> ofan: 不敢 都说了是网瘾戒除中心阿
<ofan> jyf1987: 邮件多不？
<jyf1987> 用学习知识来做替代性网瘾戒除
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 斗篷是什么
<jyf1987> 这算是响应党和国家都号召了
<jyf1987> MaskRay: lerosua
<ofan> 订阅个
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 去论坛pm他好了
<MaskRay> jyf1987：什么论坛
<jyf1987> MaskRay: ubuntu forum
<ofan> 我靠 第二条是09年发的..
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 學成什麽東西？
<jyf1987> hoho
<ofan> 申请了
<hymnusalae> 搞了半天用^我說怎麽看看不見……
<ofan> 还要认证..
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 加入组织
<jyf1987> 等我有空了在GAE上做个实现
<ofan> jyf1987: 没有管理员？
<jyf1987> ofan: groups的管理功能太弱了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你把给我的那个程序搬上gae了吗？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 好家夥，我去揭發你們搞小團體……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 0 i [ C-[
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 你不是 owner 吗？
<lainme> happyaron: 什么程序
<myke2> hymnusalae: bye bye
<jyf1987> happyaron: 没有空 呵呵
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 有警察叔叔在 不用烦劳你了
<hymnusalae> myke2, 0 i [ c-[ 是什麽東西？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我是么 额
<happyaron> lainme: 翻译QA工具
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我上groups的web地址会碰墙
<happyaron> jyf1987: :)
<myke2> hymnusalae: 输入0, 然后i, 然后[, 然后CTRL-[，我有事情了，88
<hymnusalae> myke2, 沒有任何事情……
<hymnusalae> myke2, 你不會是說在行首加 [ 吧……
<hymnusalae> myke2, 呃，最後改成 :s/^/[/
<MaskRay> jyf1987: googlecode 不会的吧。我的 email：dc -e 636669275460564550246816227725714071120122662430510063775597P
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那个倒是不会
<MeaCulpa> 好牛的email...
<cfy> MaskRay: 你用了。啊两层。。。。。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: emacs user 额
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我们那全是vimer
<cfy> MaskRay: 你这个怎么弄的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 从 bones7456 那里看到的用法
<jyf1987> 不就dc么
<jyf1987> 还不如用 自家产的base64
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，了解了。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 不是。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥不用pack?
<cfy> unpack?
<jyf1987> cfy: 看这个 http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/python/b64s/b64.py
<MaskRay> cfy: 256进制，比如 "AB" 就编码为 'A'*256+'B'
<cfy> jyf1987: 这是啥？
<jyf1987> 自己搞个 charsets ， 用base64算法 别人借不了的 哈哈
<cfy> ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。
<jyf1987> emacsray已经进 committer了
<MaskRay> jyf1987: mix 就是 random_shuffle 吧
<ofan> jyf1987: 求committer
<cfy> iFvwm: ee...
<ofan> pycharm够慢的..
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我开始逐渐转向自己直接用SQL查询了。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 虽然命令还没咋掌握好，估计用几次就熟练了。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 恩 我是测试需要
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你那个没啥花样的
<cfy> MaskRay: 铁路部门需要你。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: GAE的数据库全文搜索很垃圾的 还不如sql的
<cfy> MaskRay: nnnd,售票的系统慢死了。。。。
<jyf1987> 售票系统太烂了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 嗯
<cfy> 嗯。。。
<jyf1987> 全国出票的请求还不如一个中型网站的请求高
<cfy> jyf1987: 你觉得瓶颈在哪。。。
<jyf1987> 这个随便搞个系统都能撑过去
<cfy> ...
<jyf1987> 亏他们还搞了那么多钱 做出这么个玩意来
<cfy> 快去搞。。。。最好嫩挂到网上。。。。
<cfy> 快去搞。。。。最好能挂到网上。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 你要知道 这个是可以用 key value来存票的
<cfy> 我不想排队。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 我不知道。。。。我知道肯定很烂。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 关键不在于我们搞不搞 是铁道部门想不想搞
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 写脚本看来也不错。。。
<jyf1987> 他要想搞 我们做一个很快的 应该1-2个月可以完成
<cfy> MaskRay: 不出声么。。。等于读书就痛苦了。哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 等你出去读书就痛苦了。哈哈
<jyf1987> 一个代售点一天能售出几个票
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是perl好。我看别的语言都喜欢把数据写在脚本里。。。
<cfy> 好像是lisp....
<cfy> jyf1987: 1分钟一个人，还是快的。。。。
<jyf1987> 算你3分钟售出一张票 1个小时也不错是20张 一天 480张
<MaskRay> Perl 大数运算太头痛了
<jyf1987> 一分钟一个人好了 那也不过是1000多张
<cfy> MaskRay: 哎。。。。
<jyf1987> 每次售票 3次请求而已
<jyf1987> 这么点请求量 根本无压力
<cfy> jyf1987: nnnnd,个破学生证打折。。。。。还要刷卡。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 呵呵 不让你们站着回家么
<cfy> jyf1987: 还是冲点数的。。。连个每年四次，自动下都做不到。。。还要我们自己去学校冲点。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: ....
<cfy> jyf1987: 4.5h啊。。。。痛苦。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道perl6快不。。。如果不快的话，你赶紧加入。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 不如搞手机语音台售票
<cfy> MaskRay: 我怀疑perl太慢就是写perl的不关心这个。。。你加入就好了。。。。
<jyf1987> 按几个按钮 预付个几十快的订票费最好了
<cfy> jyf1987: 好吧，让他们赚点电话费好了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会
<cfy> MaskRay: 那perl7好了。。。。
<jyf1987> 到火车站设置几个出票机器 跟飞机票一样 输入验证码和你的证件信息 自动让你塞钱 出票
<jyf1987> 就跟atm机器那样
<cfy> jyf1987: 想多了。。。。什么时候系统升级下。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 铁道部门都是狗屎
<jyf1987> 要不开飞艇回家好了 额
<cfy> jyf1987: 不会是选错算法了吧。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 恩 是select的模型 额
<cfy> jyf1987: 我看那电脑好像是没系统的吧。。。。这个硬件要求很低的。还那么慢。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 怎么没系统 是个ce然后有个程序 开机自启动 并且最大化 这个和超市pos机差不多的
<cfy> jyf1987: 你那时候的学生票是怎么打折的？敲章么？
<jyf1987> cfy: 我就没买过学生票 我读书都是汽车回家
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦。。。感觉想dos啥的。。。就是没有X
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦？很近的么？
<jyf1987> cfy: 扯 一看风格就是ce
<jyf1987> cfy: 杭州去黄山还不近么
<jyf1987> 比去温州还近
<iFvwm> nnnd 测试了oss4，没听出啥区别嘛。
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 哈哈哈哈
<cfy> jyf1987: 我们现在是一个什么卡片贴在学生证背后。。。刷一下。还要刷半天。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 看到过那些东西死机，有人用屏幕键盘操作的
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 誰讓你聽他們瞎忽悠的。
<iFvwm> 吹死一样的吹。那菜
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。我看走眼了。。。。
<iFvwm> 他天天吹的
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 我還說那些所謂的“音質好”都是假的……
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 不過連 Yuking 也說好。
<MaskRay> cfy: 是那些程序挂了，然后取消最大化了，里面的 Windows 界面露出来了。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 我们一样的阿 磁条卡么 我又从来不用
<cfy> MaskRay: jyf1987： 不知道里面记录点啥，反正这次是连续刷了下（售票员人好。。。）
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 我還真想不起來那成語怎麽說的了……
<iFvwm> 。
<hymnusalae> iFvwm, 哈哈哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 你也买过票么？
<jyf1987> 要是射频卡就好了
<jyf1987> 想办法改数据
<cfy> jyf1987: 。。。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 微菜桑，糊你熊臉了！
<jyf1987> 不知道有没有人改公交卡 刷地铁的时候 让那边系统溢出
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ?
<cfy> 嗯，52s vs 0.8s....
<hymnusalae> microcai, 神怒了，自己看看記錄吧。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 就在上面。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我现在也4G啦。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你买来就是4G内存么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 是的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？我第一次见。。。。
<cfy> 我买了个海士力的
<cfy> 谁知道这个牌子？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我看了下那個2行程式，拿著 ghci 查著些函數的類型算是明白怎麽回事了……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你說那些人真的是出手都是這樣的代碼嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不要怀疑高手。。。。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 嗯，f[i][j] = a[i][j]+max(f[i+1][j], f[i+1][j+1])，奇妙的把这个转成三个 list zipWith3
<happyaron> jyf1987: 怎么察看一个标里所有的列名称？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你用的什么数据库
<happyaron> jyf1987: sqlite
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 而且只要把那個where裏的函數換成其它的，這個函數就可以當dp的原型函數以後隨便用了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: select * from 表名 limit 1; 他会输出一个table的 上面就是字段名
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我试试
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不是吧，输出的是第一行数据
<jyf1987> select * from sqlite_master where tbl_name='表名';   happyaron
<happyaron> jyf1987: 这个是，谢谢。
<flay> twitter ID @flay0303 求fo
<pityonline> flay: fo 了
 * pityonline 刚看到诺基亚和微软合作了
<iIlL10oO> 对抗 android 和 iphone
<flay> 收到了 呵呵
<pityonline> flay: :)
<zzmfish> pityonline, 传言吧
<pityonline> zzmfish: 几分钟前刚确认的消息
<pityonline> zzmfish: http://paidcontent.co.uk/article/419-nokia-finally-drops-its-news-its-microsoft/
<flay> 合作了好啊
<flay> 正好两个一起不用
<happyaron> jyf1987: ORDER BY 怎么用？
<Yuking> 刚刚仔细对比了OSS4和ALSA，OSS4在低音的时候的确要好些
<jyf1987> happyaron: select * from xx order by id desc 就是根据id反序排
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> jyf1987: 怎么模糊搜索呢？
<happyaron> jyf1987: where colume='pattern' 似乎只能精确匹配。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, iFvwm剛發完火，哈哈哈哈
<jyf1987> happyaron: where colume like '%pattern%'
<happyaron> o
<jyf1987> happyaron: %就是通配符了
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 对呀，我就是看了他的话才仔细对比了一下
<jyf1987> pgsql貌似还可以正则 额
<jyf1987> ee咋的了？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 哈哈哈，太喜感了。
<jyf1987> 是不是每个月总有那么几天 额
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 嘿嘿
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ee折騰 oss4 去了，後悔了……
<iFvwm> 这不至于。
<iFvwm> mocp音量没控制了。唉
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 而且OSS4对我的系统没有任何影响，现在我可以在两个声音系统中随便换了
<happyaron> jyf1987: GROUP BY 是干啥的呢？
<happyaron> Yuking: lfser 牛
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那是一组的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 举个例子解释下？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 比如说 我需要对 os这个字段相同的人分组  显示有多少人  那么就用 select count(*) from yyy group by os
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 啥。sql也骗哈皮啊
<jyf1987> 当然 你最好是 os, count(*) 这样可以知道每个组对应的人数
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我啥时候骗他了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我试试阿。
 * jyf1987 算了 我不跟来大姨妈的人较劲
<iFvwm> 乖
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 你用啥手机去了
<palomino|working> 还是desire阿
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没理解好
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 那当然。
<iFvwm> 你有变声的软件没。
<palomino|working> 没
<iFvwm> 找一天没找到可以的。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你搞一套随机数据  比如 id, user_name, os 这样的 os分别为 linux  win32 mac
<iFvwm> 你有高德没。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 没
<iFvwm> . 咋啥都没
<iFvwm> 不出门的？
<iFvwm> kld?
<iFvwm> 有线电视宽带上网慢不。
<jyf1987> 想去考历史学研究生
<Router2> iFvwm: 没用过有线的那个，记得那种是共享带宽的，人多了就慢
<iFvwm> cable都这样。只是看有人能忍受不。晚上慢的时候
<cfy> 谁会用gmp的？C语言
<cfy> 问个数组问题。。。我数组用不来。。。。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 这支持
<cfy> MaskRay: 会C语言的gmp不？
<iFvwm> 抽胡说，以后就更有经验了。 硕士了。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你资助我点学费
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会
<iFvwm> 。研究生，不都带工资的嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: .
<cfy> RavenChan: C的gmp会不？
<iFvwm> 混个好地方，就有钱的。 jyf1987
<jyf1987> iFvwm: p阿 我去考的是业余的 学费动则3w 6w的
<jyf1987> 很像批发学位都
<tusooa> 谁知道fcitx怎么改字的大小啊？看着不爽。
<iFvwm> 。。山寨版本的啊。 jyf1987
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, http://www.willamette.edu/~fruehr/haskell/evolution.html 後面有個把陪阿諾公理都拉出來了……
<iFvwm> tusooa: 不是有fcitx-config
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 就是个人爱好 学学嘛 掌握点黑话什么的
<iFvwm> 额。 作者都在。找 Yuking
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 黑话，不是只学校学得到的啊
<iFvwm> 在
<iFvwm> 混黑社会吧
<Yuking> tusooa: ……哪个版本？
<flay> 我是说Yuking这个名字在哪见过 原来如此 膜拜ing。。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我用的是 product [1..n]，但还是 freshman
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 这个还真的得进学校去才能学
<robots> hi
<franj> 黑话是什么
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 我小时候，附近有一个人，专门教黑话的，别人就叫他黑鬼。
<iFvwm> 这些东西，学校的哪里懂哦
<cfy> 216/239.就要编译完了。。。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 那是江湖黑话 我要学术黑话 比如计算机类的也行
<iFvwm> 咋没找到oss的cli音量控制的命令？ microcai 出来说明下
<iIlL10oO> Linux ub1 2.6.38-2-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 4 13:03:39 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<jyf1987> 动不动 就形式语言 下推自动机什么的
<cfy> Linux localhost 2.6.38-rc4 #9 SMP Tue Feb 8 11:18:27 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 考古卖买的？
<RavenChan> cfy, 看文档呀= =
<iFvwm> 那有
<flay> iFvwm: ossmix
<iFvwm> 没这
<iFvwm> 额。有哦。
<iFvwm> nnnd 一直看着ossxmin
<cfy> RavenChan: 看来看去没看出啥，准备几个mpz_t,然后用import/export来解决了
<iFvwm> mix
<cfy> RavenChan: 数组还是不会。我要能变的。不能固定
<flay> 感觉没有alsamixer好用 不过可以控制
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 爱好 看看古代 平复心情
<iFvwm> Bad mixer control name(742) 'vol'
<onshoestring> 1 楼  eexpress 	
<onshoestring>  文章标题 : 被骗安装了oss4
<onshoestring> 有新帖发表于 : 2011-02-11 16:30
<iFvwm> man 写得蛮乱就是。 flay
<flay> 你先ossmix看看你的control叫什么名字
<flay> jack.int-speaker.int-speaker [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 38.9:38.9 dB)
<robots> haha
<flay> 我的是这鬼名字
<flay> 所有增加音量应该是ossmix jack.int-speaker.int-speaker +2
<onshoestring> 机器人笑神被骗
<RavenChan> cfy, ?你要做什么= =
<iFvwm> 这有蛮乱
<cfy> RavenChan: 67题，如果数很大。层数更多。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 拜神
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍨ 
 * microcai OSS4 实在太好了啊。用浮点算法去混音，自然音质比 ALSA 好！
<iFvwm> 好啥好。
<iFvwm> vmix0.pcm8 [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 23.0:23.0 dB) ("mocp")
<flay> 呵呵 确实还行吧
<iFvwm> 这样调声音。软件都傻了
<microcai> iFvwm:  ... ossxmix
<RavenChan> cfy, 这怎么能暴搜= =
<iFvwm> 那更傻了。还开一个界面
<microcai> iFvwm:  oss 默认音量就是最大的。
<cfy> RavenChan: 没有爆搜啊。。。
<flay> ossxmix 确实更傻
<microcai> iFvwm: 你只需要调节主 channel 的音量就可以了
<iFvwm> 软件的控制没了啊
<cfy> RavenChan: 但是如果数很大，层数超过100，数字溢出咋办？
<RavenChan> cfy, 那怎么会有问题= =
<iFvwm> 那不适合
<cfy> RavenChan: 没说这题。。。我说如果。。。
 * MaskRay 用 haskell 远离溢出烦恼
<cfy> RavenChan: 比如10000层，然后每个数平均有2^32次
<RavenChan> cfy, 那就用gmp嘛
<cfy> RavenChan: - -!
<cfy> RavenChan: 我问你怎么用变长的数组
<cfy> 好像int * a=realloc啥的
<cfy> RavenChan: 或者别的方法，我目前感觉留常数个mpz_t,然后其它的用import/export。只想到这个
<freeflying> microcai: oss的混音如何
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<cfy> onshoestring: 求ee被骗的url XD
<microcai> freeflying:  oss 使用浮点算法混音的。 质量非常好。 ALSA 因为听 Linus 的 shit ，不使用浮点 ... 混音质量非常糟糕
<RavenChan> cfy, 為什麼要变长的数组？
<flay> onshoestring: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=316675&p=2207545#p2207545
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道层数啊。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 被骗安装了oss4
<freeflying> microcai: 他们开源的太晚了
<freeflying> microcai: kernel里维护oss的那人也太不给力了，成就了alsa
<happyaron> ee也用oss了？
<cfy> happyaron: 被骗的哈哈
<iFvwm> %都不支持。 nnnd
 * cfy 这才是折腾。。。。
<Loongjiang> happyaron: 第N次听说EE，究竟不知是谁
<cfy> Loongjiang: ...
<cfy> Loongjiang: iFvwm 是也
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还有11个包。。。。world就编译好了。。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 怎么会叫EE呢，不沾边
<RavenChan> cfy, import?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我已经有段时间没更新了
<cfy> RavenChan: * Integer Import and Export::
<flay> mocp 提示Can't read from mixer 看来要改设置
<cfy> MaskRay: 我前段时间不是坏了么。顺便测试内存。
<cfy> Loongjiang: ee有n个名字。。。。不用小号，怎么混？
<cfy> MaskRay: 2G的话，你上次什么编译不过去？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Haskell 沒有溢出嗎？
<RavenChan> cfy, 那就动态申请合适大小的数组咯
<cfy> RavenChan: 数组？
<happyaron> Loongjiang: iFvwm 是ee
<RavenChan> cfy, mpz_t数组...
<MaskRay> cfy: 可能是 ghc 什么的，一般不用管的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你還知道 product，我不知道……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, haskell似乎自带高精度吧
<cfy> RavenChan: 真是囧了。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 刚才有错误的程序，现在能跑了。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 可是python/perl/java都自带高精度啊
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 用 Int 还是会爆的
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 就是，我記得Int是按字長來的。
 * tusooa 恼人的stunnel
<cfy> RavenChan: 还是杯具了。。
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1240861
<cfy> RavenChan: 你看看这个。我的理解。
<basncy> 我发现amule挂低ID几乎没什么速度
<cfy> RavenChan: gmp倒是有定长的数组。不过对我没用阿。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是学习haskell好了。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 谁告诉你mpz_t是void*了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 那用什么？
<RavenChan> cfy, mpz_t ....
<cfy> 我是指向mpz_t阿。
<cfy> RavenChan: 你试试就知道了。。。没有这个东西
<RavenChan> cfy, 	mpz_t *a =malloc(2*sizeof(mpz_t));
<cfy> 可能gmp里有东西代替。不过。。。我文档没看全。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 我不知道要怎么说你了= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。。。。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 厄。。。
<cfy> 想错了。。。前面我用了sizeof(mpz_t *).....
<happyaron> oss4真那么好？
<RavenChan> cfy, 您...
<RavenChan> happyaron, 试过才知道= =你试试吧
<flay> mocp的设置把我也搞糊涂了
<iFvwm> happyaron: 没体验出来。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 你原来用啥？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 哦
<iFvwm> mocp。
<iFvwm> pa
<iFvwm> pa有lag的bug。打仗的时候，要设置s_driver
<RavenChan> happyaron, 要是你也觉得好我就上= =
<microcai> happyaron:  yep
<iFvwm> microcai: ye屁。今天晚上去掐你去。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 再建個 #oss-cn 吧……microcai功勞不少呀……
<microcai> happyaron: 内核混音带来低延迟， and  浮点运算带来高混音质量
<flay> OSSMixerDevice = /dev/mixer 这个设置是不是有问题
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 你建吧。。。
<happyaron> microcai: 等有空折腾下
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……我不賤……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 不要拿這麽老土的段子來套我……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 这哪是段子= =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, ……
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 不要在這種地方吐槽！
<happyaron> hymnusalae: lol
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 越发觉得你的吐槽点找的有问题
<happyaron> microcai: 音量控制怎么办？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 同學，你枕頭有大叔氣味。
 * MaskRay 求“吐槽”含义
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 為什麼是枕头 = =
<tenzu> MaskRay: 大牲口吃多了就会吐在食槽里
<hymnusalae> happyaron, GTK -> ossxmix -b; KDE -> kmix; _ -> 認栽
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 好解釋！
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我倒觉得再加一个层，用pulseaudio/jack会不会更好= =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, jack還有些用，pulse就算了……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae,  为啥= =？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不知道
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 各种吐槽帝都算大牲口
<happyaron> hymnusalae: jack能干啥？
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<microcai> happyaron:  xfce-mixer
<hymnusalae> happyaron, jack能讓我跑rosegarden~
<MaskRay> tenzu: 牲口好多。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我现在不少程序都是去掉了别的音频输出，只用alsa的= =我要是换oss比较容易疯掉
<microcai> happyaron: 一点问题都没有。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哥們，你在開地圖炮嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我希希望音量控制能出现在notification area
 * edison0354 刚知道原来GTK+3竟然正式了……
<happyaron> microcai: 不用xfce
<microcai> ... ...
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯哪，我还没更新翻译呢。。。
<MaskRay> tenzu: 你必闪不就躲过了
<happyaron> edison0354: 它竟然就正式了
<microcai> happyaron: 这个只是个面板插件，可以用在 gnome 下的
 * tenzu 看来神换了oss之后引来了一场热烈讨论啊，木哈哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥翻译？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, MaskRay 中枪。。
<happyaron> microcai: libxfce?
<palomino|working> .....这oss4对多声卡支持做得好么
<edison0354> happyaron: 源里的那些？
<happyaron> edison0354: gtk有些字符串没看呢。。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 有沒有多少任務可以分我一點的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<happyaron> edison0354: http://l10n.gnome.org/teams/zh_CN
<tenzu> MaskRay: 没有必闪的，EP不够
<^k^> ⇪ title: Chinese (China)
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 好的。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 来看一看就好，喜欢哪个你自己选即可。
<microcai> happyaron:  xfce4-mixer
<microcai> happyaron: gnome 面板上也可以用的。 他可以直接调节 oss 的音量
<edison0354> 诺基亚宣布与微软达成战略合作   我咋觉得这俩这么悲剧呐
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 用pulseaudio的话，我就可以让程序用alsa的API，输出用oss......
<hymnusalae> happyaron, Gtk+ • Property Nicks 是gtk3你說的字符串嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: y
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 去找 microcai，讓他告訴你怎麽不用 pulseaudio 讓 alsa 輸出 oss
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 翻譯過了怎麽辦？
<RavenChan> microcai, 怎么弄= =？
<microcai> RavenChan: /etc/asound.conf 添加几句花就可以了
<happyaron> hymnusalae: http://live.gnome.org/TranslationProject/ContributeTranslations/zh
<^k^> ⇪ title: TranslationProject/ContributeTranslations/zh - GNOME Live!
<edison0354> happyaron: 你说那里还显示着开发版本？
<happyaron> edison0354: 我给忘记gtk+先发布这事了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 還要注冊，算了，不翻了……
<microcai> RavenChan:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/asound.conf
<edison0354> happyaron: 晕，我刚刚看走眼了……
<microcai> RavenChan: 下这个替换掉你的 /etc/asound.conf 就可以了
<RavenChan> microcai, thx..
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我去翻 LibO Wiki 去……
<happyaron> OK
<flay> 都下班了？
<tenzu> no offwork time, 7*24 hours working
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/02/misc-pictures-365.html   看第一只
<tenzu> valentines's day is coming, and you guys are busy going inside and outside
<happyaron> 谁在用10.04》
<happyaron> ？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/02/hao-xian-jin-de-men-suo.html    内涵
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 三拒了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 啥意思？
<edison0354> tenzu: 单身人士表示无鸭梨
<tenzu> edison0354: 单身人士一样会忙着进进出出
<zjy3186511> 进进出出。 - -
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/02/hen-hou-de-hong-bao.html
<edison0354> tenzu: 您够邪恶……
<tenzu> edison0354: 你看这个房间里，很多人进进出出的
 * edison0354 在别人家，跑了，你们继续yy valentine's day吧~~~~~
<tenzu> 看，这家伙出了，不知道什么时候再进
<hymnusalae> tenzu, ……
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你改你的論文吧。
<microcai> tenzu:  ?
<microcai> tenzu: 我？
<microcai> tenzu: 回来了么
<microcai> Loongjiang: 内核编译好了？
<palomino|working> 败了...oss4好似不认我的usb声卡
<flay> 貌似有个模块叫oss_usb 我还准备把它blacklist算了
<palomino|working> ....
<microcai> palomino|working:  ...   ... ...
<microcai> flay:  oss_usb 我直接删除
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
 * roylez 每天呼唤下破马，神清气爽
<palomino|working> =_=
<flay> 直接删太牛了
<rokite> 我终于进来了。我操
 * microcai 吃饭去了。
<rokite> :-)
<flay> 据说用OSS4的话 moc要用svn版的
<rokite> 什么东西？
<flay> 听歌的
<rokite> 我都是在线上听。
 * microcai PA 可以使用 OSS 的
 * reiv 有回来了...
 * microcai 有 OSS 的用 OSS , 只有 ALSA 的用  ALSA 输出到 OSS, 只有 PA 的用 PA 输出到 OSS 
 * microcai 现在真的去吃饭了
<hymnusalae> reiv, 問一件事
<rokite> what?
<hymnusalae> rokite, 我嗎？
<rokite> 嗯。
<hymnusalae> rokite, Functor 可以將兩個範疇的運算對應起來。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, Hello!
<rokite> 你是想表达什么？
 * MaskRay 求各位舵主的 xmonad 配置文件
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 谁? Hello
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呃，有件事想問下你（和 reiv）。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: ？
<hymnusalae> Functor 可以將兩個範疇的運算對應起來。Applicative 給了 a -> F a 的 return 後可以把 a 範疇視做 F a 的子範疇。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 是這樣的吧？
<hymnusalae> s/return/pure
<flay> 下班了 各位88
 * shui_ 向pulseaudio迁移
<soiamso> hymnusalae: apply
<soiamso> reiv: 新年好
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 另外一個是 Moand 中 ma >>= (a -> mb) 是怎麽把 a 給提出來參與後面的運算的應該是 Monad instances 定義的人的問題，和 Monad 本身沒有半毛錢關系吧。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 對了，要先拜年。拜個晚年。
<rokite> 各位新年好。
<hymnusalae> rokite, 你這是……reiv收rokite發嗎？
<reiv> hymnusalae: TMR issue14有篇叫《The Typeclassopedia》的文章，很好。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 我找下，謝謝。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 对阿 ，是 instances 定义的， 不过层数很多的时候就特别混乱了
<reiv> hymnusalae:  themonadreader.wordpress.com/2009/07/29/issue-14
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 層數多？呃 join 可以解決相同的情況，不同的話，應該算是自找的吧？
<reiv> 好像现在wordpress有不好使了。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 謝謝了。
<reiv> hymnusalae: 不好意思，是issue13
<hymnusalae> Flash 又崩潰了……
<hymnusalae> reiv, 哦。謝謝了。
<reiv> www.haskell.org/wikiupload/8/85/TMR-Issue13.pdf
<jyf1987> CaoniBird: 请保护这个链接： http://sinaurl.cn/hGyAMY 河南鹿邑再现村支书被大卡车＂？＂！拖行500米后惨死，死者满头血迹，后脑磨出大洞，脑浆流出，惨不忍睹。遗下车牌：皖SEC516； 钱云会事故车牌是：皖K5B323。別看圖！比钱运会更惨！
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 我说的是 Context 的层数，我都是按照，Learn You a Haskell for Great Good, 里面的描述来说的，范畴那些不好理解
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呃……好的。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 不明白join 是什么
<hymnusalae> soiamso, Control.Monad.join = (>>= (>>= return))
<hymnusalae> soiamso, join :: m (m a) -> m a
 * reiv 过年在家看了10多天网络小说，不能上网，郁闷了。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 那你現在是？
<reiv> hymnusalae: 刚回上海
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 自找又是什么？
<hymnusalae> reiv, 辛苦了。
 * reiv 吃晚饭去了~~~
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 就是本來就應該那樣。
<soiamso> reiv: 放假多少天？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 沒有什麽好簡化的。
<reiv> soiamso: 大概15天，没细算
<happyaron> 杯具，要升级dkms
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 不同的话会按照具体的 monad instances 的定义，每个ins 都有进入离开该类context 的定义。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 哦。Monad 在定義的時候一定給了這個定義的，算是比 Applicative Functor 多的一點了？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 你看过这个了吗？ http://learnyouahaskell.com/functors-applicative-functors-and-monoids
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 好的，謝謝了。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 开始学的时候我觉得术语很重要，后来觉得基本都是在讲 box/context 的概念, 进入,离开,箱子装箱子的情况。applicative 就是说这个箱子的内容能apply 一个函数，然后还在箱子里面。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 明白了，我會注意把術語總結出來的。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 自学中？还是课堂需要？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 自學。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: rwh 这书在 functor 这里解释比较模糊，只能看其他材料
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 嗯，就是沒有找到 functor 更多的內容 （就一個section），所以想問問看。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 其实也不算模糊只是一笔带过，内容很少，给人一种不重要的感觉，虽然解释很到位。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 如果你学过C 的话，我理解 C 有两个 context，hs 有很多个而且都标上名字
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 我找找看。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呃，這個不太會搜。C有兩個context是指？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: global , local
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 我還是先把兩篇文章看完在。謝謝了。
<ghw> 默认安装到/usr/local/lib/locale/，怎么修改成/usr/local/share/locale/啊
<RavenChan> 话说intel杯具了？
<daniel_> 悲剧？
<happyaron> 我也OSS4了
<happyaron> 在调整程序输出设置。
<RavenChan> daniel_, 不是被nokia耍了么
<RavenChan> happyaron, 等我换好pulseaudio,以后想用什么输出用什么= =
<jyf1987> rtmeme:  RT @yzpdsg RT @Vince_L:  你主动了，说你猴急；你犹豫了，说你冷淡；你黏人了，说你不思进取；你进取了，说你不在乎她；你踏实了，说你榆木疙瘩；你浪漫了，说你花花公子；你讨好 了，说你虚情假意；你使坏了，说你死缠烂打……姑奶奶你到底要我做啥子嘛～
<jyf1987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/134503.htm
<happyaron> RavenChan: :)
<lemon> 系统安多了  会不会出现什么问题
<happyaron> RavenChan: 录音时喇叭会有噪音
<reiv> 这里有搞android的不？我过年前买了个nexus s，有没有推荐的app，或者android相关的资料？
<soiamso> reiv: 有米
<pityonline> reiv: S 好贵
<reiv> 过年发了年终奖，一怒之下就买了...
<RavenChan> happyaron, 你说oss4?
<pityonline> reiv: 到 market 上随便找找很多
<reiv> happyaron: 你声卡alsa不支持？
<reiv> pityonline: market的东西何其的多....
<happyaron> reiv: 嗯
<happyaron> reiv 支持
<happyaron> ra
<happyaron> ra
<happyaron> RavenChan: 啊
<reiv> happyaron: 那为什么oss4?
<happyaron> reiv: 跟风尝试，哈哈
<reiv> happyaron: 我现在用jackd，很爽，不知道oss4支持怎么样.
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> 重启
<ofan> 一天没看新闻，打开全是nokia和m$的新闻
<reiv> ofan: 我半月没看新闻，感觉都脱离这个时代了...
<ofan> reiv: 新闻还是要看滴..
<reiv> ofan: 没网没电脑，手机套餐内的流量用了下载网络小说了...
<lemon> nokia和m$的新闻  这是什么新闻
<daniel_> nokia应该是暂时用WP7..........等meego成熟了会再次用meego把........
<pityonline> reiv: 我现在装了 Evernote, Google Goggles, Twitter, adbWireless, Talking Tom, 365日历, 百度输入法，Wordpress，MSN Talk, Google Sky Map, Prey Phone Tracker, ConnectBot, AndChat, Foursquare, ShootMe, Barcode Scanner, Tomdroid notes, Data counter widget, SMS Popup, OpenVPN Settings, Superuser 和淘宝类软件
<pityonline> reiv: 本来还想装 Kindle，Google Earth 什么的，但实在没空间了
<happyaron> 输入的问题解决了，下面把pulseaudio指向oss
<reiv> pityonline: 谢谢。
<reiv> pityonline: 有什么offline的好的地图软件吗？
<soiamso> reiv: 中国的？
<pityonline> reiv: Google Maps 这是自带的啊
<reiv> pityonline: google的东西联网用很舒服，但是出门在外，基本没网络...
<pityonline> reiv: 现在的 Maps 是 5.1 的，支持离线缓存，3D 建模，街景，签到什么的
<lemon> happyaron:新安装的系统/boot下不是有一个initrd的文件
<soiamso> reiv: google maps 不会用很多流量吧？
<happyaron> lemon: 啥意思？
<reiv> pityonline: 离线缓存不是先要浏览了才行吗。。。
<pityonline> reiv: 有网时开 wifi 胡乱逛逛就行了，离线时可以用，当然离线没在线的数据清楚
<lemon> 就是在/boot下有个initrd之类的文件
<reiv> pityonline: 好吧。。。
<pityonline> reiv: 是的，最好常去的地方先在线逛逛
<lemon> happyaron 就是在/boot下有个initrd之类的文
<pityonline> reiv: 离线的精准性差
<pityonline> reiv: QQ地图有完整的离线数据，官网上有
<reiv> 我在家没网的时候，发现app的广告没了，现在琢磨着用iptable把广告给block掉...
<happyaron> lemon: 应该是吧
<lemon> happyaron: 为什么我最近安装的系统都没有这个文件，然后就开机开不了了，一屏幕的代码
<soiamso> reiv: 有个国产的叫迷你地图
<pityonline> reiv: block 掉广告的程序看上去很别扭
<reiv> pityonline: 有些程序的广告的位置很容易误点...
<pityonline> reiv: 嗯，广告确实烦人
<pityonline> reiv: 如果有的程序自己真的特别喜欢或觉得特别实用，我会花钱买付费去广告版，但可惜的是，无法支付
<reiv> pityonline: 那是应该的.
<robots> ^k^:
<robots> 你先去吧，这儿有我盯着
<robots> 在fcitx中，怎么设置左右shift都能切换中英文输入？
<robots> 貌似配置里只有左或者右？
<robots> :lol:
<Yuking> robots: 似乎的确不行
<robots> @@..
<Yuking> robots: 你用的哪个版本？
<robots> 4.0.1
<Yuking> robots: 你可以到它的项目主页上提这个要求哈 ，实现起来很简单的哈
<robots> 好的
<robots> 这个，那个网站排版..有点乱
<MaskRay> fcitx 问题。。。刚好碰到 Yuking
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 用什么图形界面工具调音量？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ossxmix -b
<robots> 貌似我找不到留言的地方...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, KDEå°± kmix
<Yuking> MaskRay: ？
<Yuking> robots: 在issues那儿
<caleb-> gtk+ 3.0.0 出啦
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我声音输入有问题
<Yuking> happyaron: 还在折腾OOS？
<robots> ChnEngSwitchKey=L_SHIFT，这怎么改？
<happyaron> Yuking: 才开始啊。
<Yuking> robots: 想改成啥？
<ofan> caleb-: 3.0 有啥新特性？
<robots> ChnEngSwitchKey=L_SHIFT,R_SHIFT
<caleb-> ofan: css themeing
<robots> 哈哈哈
<Yuking> robots: MS那样改不行吧？
<robots> ，  不对？
<Yuking> robots: 难辨4.01已经改成支持两个切换键了？
<ofan> caleb-: 这个qt早就支持了
<happyaron> 我还是回去用alsa吧
<happyaron> 输入问题解决不了是要命的
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 有啥建议么
<caleb-> happyaron: 又要抛弃 pulseaudio 了？
<happyaron> Yuking: ^
<happyaron> caleb-: 没有
<Yuking> happyaron: 不能输入？
<happyaron> caleb-: pulseaudio无论如何都得用，不过偶尔alsa会被别的程序占用，这个不爽
<Yuking> 我倒是没试
<happyaron> Yuking: 嗯，录音无声啊
<happyaron> 其用jacksense之后，不其用jacksense会响
<Yuking> 我这儿都没有录音程序，先看看
<happyaron> 还是用alsa+pa吧
<robots> 失败了，gnome-panel崩溃了
<edison0354> robots: 囧
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 沒有什麽建議了。不好意思，出了點事，我先下了。
<Yuking> happyaron: 真是的，我都不知道在哪儿改MIC设置
<happyaron> Yuking: 这个不解决我只好先用alsa了
<robots> ChnEngSwitchKey=L_SHIFT\\R_SHIFT左键失效......
<Yuking> robots: 那样改不对哈
<robots> 嘿嘿
<Yuking> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=316675
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 被骗安装了oss4
<caleb-> 自己用的还说被骗…
<xk123> hi
<^k^> xk123, 好  ㍫ 
<xk123> 显示 336b 你打的啥字符哦
<BloveMaple> 大家好！各位谁知道怎么把fcitx的中英文切换快捷键设置成左shift啊？我在配置里面不管怎么设，都是左ctrl管用，其他不管用。。。
<xk123> 为什么不用ibus-pinyin ?
<BloveMaple> 感觉fcitx好看一些~~
<ofan> BloveMaple: 用默认设置
<xk123> 你是用拼音么
<BloveMaple> 嗯。是拼音
<BloveMaple> 默认设置？默认是左ctrl
<xk123> 我感觉 IBUS-pinyin 很好用。。比SCIM 好
<BloveMaple> 呵呵
<xk123> 我没用过FCITX
<ofan> BloveMaple: fcitx 4?
<Loongjiang> 什么，chinese-wubi好用
<BloveMaple> 嗯。是4
<xk123> wubi 是 ubuntu 在windows上安装的那东东么
<ofan> 我这默认就是左shift
<BloveMaple> 呃。。。我的是左ctrl啊，而且设置成别的不管用，还是左ctrl
<ofan> BloveMaple: 用配置程序也不行？
<Loongjiang> 你们都用的什么IRC客户端奇奇怪怪的
<BloveMaple> 是在上面点右键--配置fcitx里面设置不行。我改过配置文件，也是一样不行。。。
<BloveMaple> http://webchat.freenode.net/
 * Loongjiang 继续潜水
<ofan> BloveMaple: 配置文件可写？改完了要重启fcitx
<xk123> 切掉
<BloveMaple> 我都重启过系统了，也是不行
<Loongjiang> BloveMaple: 一般的问题不用重装，很坏的毛病
<BloveMaple> 嗯呵呵，没有重装
<ofan> BloveMaple: 配置文件里写的 L_SHIFT,运行时还是ctrl？
<Loongjiang> BloveMaple: 辛苦配置好的东西全没了，还要重来
<BloveMaple> 嗯是的
<ofan> BloveMaple: 你有没有改对文件啊
<BloveMaple> 呃。。。~/.config/fcitx/config  是这个么？
 * Loongjiang 不喜欢重装，大不了杀掉一两 个进程，再大不了少加载两 个模块，再大不了，重装个内核足够 了…
<BloveMaple> ofan: ~/.config/fcitx/config  是这个么？
<xk123> 个人配置文件
<rothsdad> 发泄一下，i love kde
<xk123> i love my
<happyaron> 还是alsa+pa
<BloveMaple> xk123: 这是fcitx的配置文件，对吧？
<xk123> 是的
<xk123> 你可以到主站看看 faq 啥的 说不定能找到
<BloveMaple> xk123: 可是在上面改了切换中英文输入的快捷键，不管怎么改都是L_CTRL管用
<tenzu> 重启fcitx才生效
<BloveMaple> xk123: 嗯。我去看看
<ofan> BloveMaple: 文件内容贴出来看看
<xk123> 去吧 可怜的娃
<BloveMaple> 怎么才能单独重启fcitx？
<xk123> 结束进程 在启动
<BloveMaple> 呃。。。。好
<logan-tay> 哈哈，兄弟们，太神奇了，pidgin居然支持新浪微博
<happyaron> logan-tay: ??
<dell640m> 我遇到一个奇怪的问题，笔记本内存插两根蓝屏，插一根报警
<ofan> 支持twitter才叫神奇..
<Yuking> happyaron: MS我已经找到录音的方法了
<logan-tay> happyaron: pidgin有一个插件支持新浪微博
<debianer> Yuking: MS自身带有录音的
<happyaron> Yuking: 说说？
<happyaron> logan-tay: 好强，发论坛上，哈哈
<BloveMaple> 管用啦~~谢谢各位了。不过用GUI配置完了为什么也要重启。。。这样岂不是太麻烦了。。呵呵
<xk123> pidgin 咋样弄受到消息 有提示音。。。 tay
<logan-tay> happyaron: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=316600
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 有没有kde的新浪微博组件
<xk123> 不是重启 应该是重新读取配置文件
<logan-tay> ^k^: 嘿嘿那个就是我发的
<BloveMaple> fcitx怎么才能让它重新读配置文件呢？
<happyaron> logan-tay: got it
<logan-tay> xk123: ？
<logan-tay> 提示音？
<xk123> 不太清楚哦
<BloveMaple> 如果不重启程序的话~
<BloveMaple> 噢~
<Yuking> happyaron: 我用QQ试验了下，很正常
<happyaron> Yuking: 怎么搞定的呢？
<xk123> 你退出帐号 在登入一次 不久好了，无须重启计算机的
<logan-tay> 对了，为何我的pidgin显示新消息时候，显示的是乱码，显示历史的时候却是类似html似的？
<Yuking> happyaron: 你找找ossxmix里面的有个pink，它下面的mode应该改成input
<happyaron> Yuking: 会影响输出么？
<Yuking> happyaron: 完全不影响
<happyaron> Yuking: 一会儿我试试
<happyaron> Yuking: 这个mode应该用啥命令改？
<Yuking> happyaron: pink本来就是mic插孔
<happyaron> 哪位有空翻译一篇文章？
<Yuking> happyaron: 我现在在只知道在ossxmix里面改
<happyaron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<^k^> ⇪ title: HOWTO: Purge and Reinstall Grub 2 from the Live CD - Ubuntu Forums
<happyaron> Yuking: 具体命令是啥呢？
<logan-tay> 为何我的pidgin显示新消息时候，显示的是源码。而看新消息时候却不正常，显示的是源码？
<Yuking> happyaron: 用ossxmix呀
<happyaron> Yuking: ossxmix 我还没用过。。。
<happyaron> Yuking: 需要开jacksense吗？
<Yuking> happyaron: 进去试下吧，反正是够复杂的
<hoxily> loader, 源码?
<hoxily> logan-tay, 源码?
<Yuking> happyaron: 我的没有jacksense
<jiero> Sintel: 4K & HD
<logan-tay> hoxily: 搞搞互联网: 小妞小牛。 //@Lam煒欣:牛叉。  //@lwj-only:转发微博。
<logan-tay> RT:最音乐: 惊人！8岁小女孩翻唱Lady Gaga热单Speechless 绝对实力！！！ http://sinaurl.cn/7IyB3    reply (tsina:///reply?account=大智以道御术@api.t.sina.com.cn&id=6274783885) rt (tsina:///rt?account=大智以道御术@api.t.sina.com.cn&id=6274783885)
<Yuking> happyaron: 还有，需要把input-mix-mute这个给弄上，这样自己的声音就不会在音箱里出来
<happyaron> Yuking: 我先弄一下。
<logan-tay> hoxily: 你看reply应该是 (tsina:///reply?account=大智以道御术@api.t.sina.com.cn&id=6274783885) 的链接，应该点击reply就直接出来
<Yuking> happyaron: OSS4就是好，可以单独调 每个程序的音量
<happyaron> Yuking: pulse也可以啊。
<hoxily> logan-tay, windows下吗?
<Yuking> happyaron: 我不是没有用pulse嘛
<happyaron> 哦
<logan-tay> hoxily: linux下arch
<hoxily> logan-tay, 好像字符集(编码)选择utf-8就可以了吧
<logan-tay> hoxily: 在首选项里面设置？
<Yuking> happyaron: 我在本本 是UBUNTU下的WINEQQ音频时声音总是问题，回头用OSS4替换掉PA，看看如何
<logan-tay> hoxily: 那个插件没有那个设置
<debianer> 最近有好玩的linux软件吗
<xk123> 有很多
<xk123> 要玩游戏么
<happyaron> Yuking: 嗯，我在配置，么重启下
<happyaron> 要
<happyaron> Yuking: 回来向你咨询怎么弄输入
<hoxily> logan-tay, at "Accounts"-->"Manage accounts"-->"Modify"-->"Advanced" Tab,then add "UTF-8" at Encodings textbox.
<xk123> 嘿嘿
<xk123> ai
<xk123> a
<hoxily> logan-tay, can you find it?
<logan-tay> hoxily: 那个插件没有。。。。
<xk123> logan?
<RavenChan> 所以说，有人同时用pulseaudio和mpd么= =
<logan-tay> xk123: 怎么了？
<xk123> 没事 我在测试 pidgin 的声音效果 呵呵
<xk123> 大家你们英语咋样
<hoxily> logan-tay, Isn't it that software downloaded through "ubuntu software center"?
<debianer> debian6.0正式发行了
<xk123> 早知道了
<happyaron> Yuking: hi
<xk123> debian 6.0 刚出来2个小时 我就装了
<debianer> 我今天才知道
<Yuking> happyaron: ？
<happyaron> Yuking: 怎么配置输入呢？ossxmix？
<xk123> 你 out拉
<debianer> 我是6.0正式出来之前就装了
<xk123> 那只能说是测试版啦
<Yuking> happyaron: pink那个地方mode改成input
<logan-tay> hoxily: 我英文很差，还是说中文吧
<logan-tay> 我用的archlinux那个插件是自己编译的在http://code.google.com/p/libpurple-microblog-sina/下载的
<hoxily> ok
<happyaron> Yuking: 另一个地方呢？
<Yuking> 你把里面所有的input-mix-mute都选 上
<logan-tay> 我用的archlinux那个插件是自己编译的在http://code.google.com/p/libpurple-microblog-sina/ 下载的
<happyaron> 好
<xk123> 不好
<logan-tay> hoxily: 我用的archlinux那个插件是自己编译的在http://code.google.com/p/libpurple-microblog-sina/ 下载的
<Yuking> happyaron: pink的音量得调到合适，否则噪声很大
<Lavande> 求助：10.04时候intel显卡驱动是自己编译的，升级到了10.10，开机找不到驱动了，咋整？
<hoxily> logan-tay, 也就是说你用的pidgin只是一个插件?
<logan-tay> hoxily: 是pidgin+插件
<happyaron> Yuking: 在尝试
<Yuking> happyaron: 嗯，从刚刚和别人QQ语音的情况看，效果非常不错
<Lavande> 求助啊求助
<happyaron> Yuking: 设置完要soundoff吗？
 * Lavande - -!
<ofan> Lavande: 重新安装或编译
<Lavande> ofan: 可以再改用源里的了不？
<ofan> Lavande: 可以，把原来的删了
<Yuking> happyaron: 不用
<Yuking> happyaron:  我出去办事，你慢慢试
<Lavande> ofan: 额。。这就是纠结的地方啊。。之前的文件被我删了。。只知道make uninstall，现在我不知道装到哪去了。。。
<ofan> Lavande: 那就直接装吧
<logan-tay> hoxily: 有办法么？
<debianer> debian一年发几个版本？
<Stifler> 大家好
<hoxily> logan-tay, 如果插件不支持多种编码,那我就没办法了.
<Stifler> arch 成功
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍬ 
<xk123> 2年1次 发行版
<logan-tay> hoxily: 可是为什么我看聊天记录的时候就正常呢？
<xk123> 人品问题
<logan-tay> hk
<Lavande> ofan: 对了。。。prefix应该=啥来着？。。。我翻不到那个帖子了。。。以前编译其他软件都是默认的，但是驱动得设置。。。
<Stifler> gdm 启动不了，怎么回事？开机闪现gdm-binaris报错
<xk123> 路径前面
<logan-tay> xk123: 不用这么残忍吧？
<ofan> Lavande: 一般是安装目录
<xk123> 我没人性的，大家都知道
<debianer> xk123: 谢谢，2年一个版本很好，半年太频繁了
<Lavande> ofan: 额。。。好吧。。我再去捣鼓捣鼓，谢谢啊
<ofan> Lavande: np
<Stifler> 有人用arch没?
<xk123> debian 每天都在更新，稳定版1-2年出一次吧
<logan-tay> Stifler: 我用arch
<xk123> 我也超级喜欢debian
<Stifler> logan-tay: gdm启动不了，x可以，杂整?
<xk123> 应该是gdm配置文件错误吧
<Stifler> xk123: 新装的,啥都没动
<logan-tay> Stifler: 是不是显卡没装好？
<logan-tay> 我装好显卡就ok了
<xk123> 启动后提示什么错误
<Stifler> logan-tay: 驱动安了，startx成功，三个xterm
<xk123> debian 默认会安装大多数驱动
<Stifler> xk123: 启动后闪了一下gdm-binary警告，直接login:
<Stifler> rc.conf inittab 都写好了
<logan-tay> Stifler: 我之前遇到这个问题，但是我用的是kde，以前是装nvidia-96xx后来换成nvidia就好了
<logan-tay> 然后用显卡驱动自动生成配置文件
<Stifler> logan-tay: 恩，我装的最高的268xxxx，nvidia-xconfig也成功的，startx没问题
<xk123> 你是用光盘装的还是硬盘装的
<Stifler> xk123: 网络
<logan-tay> Stifler: 你是gdm根本打不开还是打开了没有窗口管理器，只有一个命令行？
<xk123> 在 控制台 apt-get upgrade 下看看
<Stifler> xk123: 我在arch
<xk123> 额，我以为是debian，这种情况其本就是 配置文件 或者 显卡驱动
<Stifler> logan-tay: 根本打不开，但是可以在xterm上运行gnome程序，empathy就是这么启动的
<xk123> 显卡驱动可能性很大
<Stifler> xk123: 恩，debian,ubuntu都用过
<logan-tay> Stifler: 你换装nvidia事实
<xk123> sf..er都是这样，提示错误？
<debianer> linux绝大部分版本我都用过
<xk123> linux 发行版差不多都一个样
<logan-tay> debianer: 夸张了点吧？或者说主流的哈差不多。。。
<xk123> 要不改改窗口管理程序 啥的
<Stifler> 看xorg的log没错误，我估计是少了啥东东
<edison0354> me source forge改版了？
<Stifler> xk123: kde好好的，试过
<debianer> 新的debian官方网也很漂亮，大家看看 http://www.debian.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- The Universal Operating System
 * edison0354 source forge改版了？
<xk123> debianer: linux绝大部分版本我都用过,，主流的就有400多种 你用过几种？
<hoxily> logan-tay, 记录能看,应该是因为网页html文件里指定了字符集了.比如"<html><head><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">..."
<xk123> 你们安装linux 是选择 英文还是中文？
<edison0354> xk123: zh-cn
<liuzhoou> Google App engine 能支持泛域名吗？
<Stifler> xk123: us_EN.UTF-8
<xk123> 最好安装 en-utf8 的
<logan-tay> hoxily: 没明白，也就是说聊天记录支持html了呗？
<liuzhoou> zh_CN.UTF-8:
<xk123> 然后弄一个字体 就可以显示中文了
<xk123> liuzhoou，，Google App engine 申请 好像也什么企业的啥哦
<xk123> 你们基本上 每天都会来这个IRC聊天么？
<ayaka> debianer, 几天前看过了，新风格
<xk123> 。。
<ayaka> 以前的linux真的是血与泪阿
<xk123> 杂说?
<Stifler> 用的第一个版本是红旗
<xk123> 我也是
<debianer> 我用过的版本
<windkids> 恭喜在Debian6.0。
<liuzhoou> xk123,昨天申请了一个App帐号，顺便吧Storage developer帐号也申请了，今天就批下来了
<xk123> 现在内核贡献最大的就是 红帽子公司了
<Stifler> xk123: 摁
<logan-tay> xk123: 额，不懂，初学者
<xk123> 我想用google app 做一个翻墙代理
<debianer> xk123: 有翻墙代理，gapp
<Stifler> xk123: 翻出去看片？
<ayaka> 红旗不想用
<xk123> 看片需要翻么
<Stifler> xk123: 哈哈
<ayaka> 我第一个是redhat
<xk123> 红旗 浪费钱。。。
<Stifler> 我是非技术类型的linux老用户阿
<liuzhoou> 有人用Sphinx-1.0.7-py2.6？我生成的PDF里书签中文显示乱码这个问题一直没解决。。。
<xk123> 中科院搞了那么久 还不是这样鸟样，浪费人民的钱 鄙视之
<ayaka> 共匪为了自己名声与宣传做的都是浪费钱
<xk123> 一个绿坝软件 就要4000万  悲哀。。
<xk123> 中国就是 愚民政策
<ayaka> xk123, 庆幸吧，浪费了还好
<Stifler> liuzhoou: 有个包叫pppoe-dada啥的，装上就行了
<xk123> 只要中国所有人都是傻子，就比较好管理。。。这个就是中央的理念
<Stifler> 和谐
<windkids> Cygwin是一个可能的商业用途？
<ayaka> windkids, 对，但是要钱
<liuzhoou> Stifler: 3q，我去找找
<ayaka> windkids, 授权很贵
<xk123> 啥叫可能的商业用途？
<ayaka> windkids, mingw不要
<ayaka> xk123, 就是不要开源
<Stifler> liuzhoou: 你先搜data，有个ppp开头的，我记不清了
<xk123> 你们有研究内核代码么
<windkids> 我对MinGW的Emacs23.2建设。
<logan-tay> xk123: 中国人可不是傻子，要真是“傻子”中国早强大了
<debianer> 红旗、小红帽、fedora、turbo linux、magic linux、hiweed、银河麒麟操作系统、华镭操作系统、新华linux、debian、ubuntu、mandrake、suse，这些我都用过一段时间的
<windkids> 然而，仅仅是MinGW的焦虑。
<debianer> 现在还是回到了debian
<xk123> 所以中共要让中国强大，前提是人民都变成傻子 呵呵！
<ayaka> xk123, 要内核的书吗
<xk123> 我有了 谢谢 ayaka ，可惜看不懂
<logan-tay> debianer: arch和gentoo怎么没用捏？
<ayaka> debianer, 其实我也是用7用8的，最后ubuntu,ubuntu一年后到今天debian
<debianer> logan-tay: arch是后来出的吧，gentoo难用，装了一下，没装完就终止它了
<xk123> 估计用linux c语言都很厉害吧
<ayaka> 对软件包不满，用可能会换成arch
 * roylez_ 是C盲
<ayaka> 其实我的虚拟机中发行版一应俱全
<Stifler> 刚开始arch，就悲剧了
<roylez_> debianer: banban该死不？
<logan-tay> debianer: 我还是蛮喜欢arch和gentoo的，
<ayaka> roylez, perl也行
 * roylez_ 也是perl盲
<debianer> 我现在已经放弃了我以前那种只追求新的看法了
<Stifler> debian确实很赞
<xk123> linux 下最烦的只有一件事
<caleb-> 稳定/兼容 才是王道
<Stifler> 用了1年多
<ayaka> roylez, 脚本
<caleb-> 在 稳定/兼容 的前提下求新
<zmcbb30> Arthrun: 雕叔好
 * caleb- is 升级控
<Arthrun> zmcbb30: 包子叔好
<roylez_> ayaka: ruby, python, bash
 * caleb- 固定用 GTK+ 3 半年了吧
<Stifler> caleb-: ...
<ayaka> roylez_, 也行
<xk123> 安装一个软件需要N多包，转了以后不想要了，都不知道咋删
<windkids> 经常使用的pdftk。
<ayaka> xk123, 可以用aptitube梳理
<ayaka> 真是的一群ps模拟都是gtk的
<ayaka> 真是的一群ps模拟都是gtk +的
<xk123> 俄
<ayaka> AMD64的机子能用的模拟器没几个，dosbox可以
<xk123> aptitude 和 apt-get 应该是用一个配置文件吧
 * caleb- 查了下，固定用 GTK+ 3 九個月了
<ayaka> 有的时候，wine用m$的模拟器反而比较简单
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 雕叔来了
<BloveMaple> 大家用网上银行的问题是怎么解决的？很多网银只支持IE的~~
<debianer> 用浦发银行
 * debianer 下了，拜拜
<ayaka> BloveMaple, 很多方法
<BloveMaple> 可是我是用学校的银行卡，中行的，和学号绑定的，我不想换别的银行了~~
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 阿雕。生崽崽没。
<salvador> 哎呀
<BloveMaple> ayaka，你用什么方法呢？
<ayaka> BloveMaple, u盾就虚拟机
<happyaron> 估计我要这么用下去了。。。
<happyaron> oss + pulse
<salvador> hi
<touparx> caleb-< firefox可以用gtk 3？
<night> 现在大家都用什么Q阿
<ayaka> GNOME 3 项目的基石 GTK+ 3.0.0 正式发布。
<touparx> caleb-< 没依赖么？
<happyaron> caleb-: oss + pulse 了
<BloveMaple> 不用U盾，只用动态密钥。可是还是只有IE行。。。
<^k^> salvador, 好  ㍭ 
<touparx> BloveMaple< 没学校的？
<caleb-> touparx: 还没，不过 adobe flash 可以
<touparx> BloveMaple< s/没/me
<touparx> BloveMaple< s/没/么
<caleb-> happyaron: oss4 貌似不需要 pulseaudio
<ayaka> happyaron, oss不是移除内核的吗?
<BloveMaple> touparx，是学校发的卡，中国银行的
<happyaron> caleb-: 有的程序不支持oss，而且ubuntu默认对pulse依赖太深了
<salvador> ^k^ 你好
<touparx> BloveMaple< 我学校也是用的 中行卡
<happyaron> caleb-: 不用pulse的话得重新编译些东西。
<BloveMaple> touparx，那你是怎么用网银的呢？
<ayaka> BloveMaple, 就是随机密码？
<caleb-> 嗯，oss4 支持还不够多
<BloveMaple> ayaka，嗯是啊
<touparx> BloveMaple< linux用网银是折腾
<touparx> BloveMaple< vbox或者直接windows
<Stifler> 同志们，搞定了
<ayaka> 话说debian默认不用pulse
<night> 各位谁有好的linux开发邮件列表阿
<BloveMaple> touparx，嗯，折腾死了，今天用wine的IE，老是死掉。。。还没成功过一次
 * touparx chongqi下，有了新内核
<Stifler> 没dbus的话gdm启动不了
<happyaron> 准备折腾oss开源版，商业的这个似乎只能用一年哦
<ayaka> debian的有关音频的包打的太奇怪了，我在#winehq时，那里的人一直说debian
<caleb-> wine 的都是 rpm 党？
<caleb-> linux sound 一直都是杯具啊
<ayaka> BloveMaple, 这个没什么特殊的，应该是安全控件的问题
<ayaka> BloveMaple, 不可能成功的
<ayaka> BloveMaple, wine的ie
<touparx> BloveMaple1< linux用网银还是虚拟个xp出来，其他的都是浮云
<BloveMaple1> ayaka，今天试了。IE窗口老是死掉。没成功
<BloveMaple1> touparx，虚拟机么？
<happyaron> 谁在用11.04？
<touparx> BloveMaple1< 嗯，别无他法
<xk123> 我没有在用 a
<touparx> happyaron< 1104都出来了，现在还是1102啊
<touparx> happyaron< ubuntu真是超前啊
<BloveMaple1> touparx，你那个“BloveMaple1<”是怎么打上去的？我用pidgin，屏幕上还提示了~~~
<touparx> 敲个b，然后按tab，几乎所有的irc客户端都支持的
<BloveMaple1> touparx: 噢~原来如此。长知识了~~今天第一天用IRC~~
<BloveMaple1> touparx: 你用的什么客户端？
<happyaron> touparx: 我是说测试版
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 王筝 - 一直
<touparx> BloveMaple1< irssi
<touparx> BloveMaple1< 非gtk，非qt，term下的irc
<BloveMaple1> touparx: 相比其它客户端有什么有点么？
<BloveMaple1> 优点
<touparx> BloveMaple1< 终端下挂机很方便;依赖少;配合screen，多de/wm切换不退出
<xk123> ZZ
<touparx> happyaron< 嘿嘿。。。1104rc了没
<BloveMaple1> touparx: 什么是de/wm切换？
<reiv> 没事谁换de/wm呀。
<roylez_> happyaron: 来魔都？
<roylez_> reiv: 好久不见
<reiv> 其实我推荐用vboxheadless跑个xp的虚拟机，里面在跑ubuntu，然后在ubuntu里随便用什么irc client挂机。这么搞，觉得不影响切换de/wm
<OT_iux> BloveMaple1, 那个应该是指名脚本吧
<reiv> roylez_: 刚回上海。在家过了10+天没网络、没电脑的生活。
<roylez_> reiv: ...你也在上海阿
<reiv> roylez_: 一直在，都7年了...
<BloveMaple1> OT_iux: 名脚本。。。不明白
<roylez_> reiv: .
<OT_iux> BloveMaple1, 跟你打 OT 按 tab 自动补完的那段差不多
<OT_iux> 只不过样子改成了 < 号
<happyaron> touparx: 没
<BloveMaple1> OT_iux: 你说de/wm切换是指一个脚本？
<happyaron> roylez_: 去不了啊
<roylez_> happyaron: 为什么？
<happyaron> roylez_: 大学去帝都
<OT_iux> @@ 我只是说 BloveMaple1> touparx，你那个“BloveMaple1<”是怎么打上去的？我用pidgin，屏幕上还提示了~~~
<reiv> happyaron: 去哪个大学？
<OT_iux> 不同客户端显示的符号不一样罢了@@
<roylez_> happyaron: 帝都。。。可以租房子跟destine一块了
<happyaron> reiv: 还没完全准。
<BloveMaple1> OT_iux: 噢~~呵呵。理解错误。。。
<happyaron> roylez_: 我有不少去上交的同学，表示半年下来非常遭罪。。。
<reiv> happyaron: 我有时会去帝都出差...
<happyaron> reiv: :)
<iGoogle> karmic->maverick
<reiv> happyaron: 什么专业？这个比学校靠谱
<happyaron> iGoogle: oss是挺好的。
<happyaron> reiv: 基本都是计算机、电子之类的。
<roylez_> happyaron: 上交免了吧，闵行什么破地方
<happyaron> roylez_: en
<reiv> happyaron: 那争取去清华吧...
<reiv> 说实话，上交的电子和CS都不错。
<happyaron> reiv: 不知道，清华比较难
<happyaron> en
<roylez_> reiv: 我的意见恰恰相反...不要去清华，给自己太多压力，不合适
<reiv> 没啥压力的，都是混...
<touparx> reiv< wm比较好玩
<iGoogle> 冲突都显示10多行的。准备升级。
<iGoogle> nnnd
<reiv> 压力都自己给的
<reiv> touparx: 什么wm？是指window manager吗？
<touparx> reiv< 嗯，是的
<myke2> reiv: 吾辈榜样……
<roylez_> reiv: 自己给的，难道不是受外界影响？找个学校次一点，专业强一些的，就业和大学生活两不误
<reiv> roylez_: 压力可以自己控制的，期望高，当然压力大。”学校次一点，专业强一些“这个非常赞同。
<iGoogle> reiv: 现在网络世界，学校的差别，小很多了。压力啥。靠自己就够。
<reiv> touparx: 当年用的wm的顺序：fvwm -> sawfish -> awesome -> compiz
 * iGoogle 支持 happyaron 辍学，直接创业
<iGoogle> lol
<reiv> touparx: 在sawfish和awesome漏了xfwm4，这个用的最长。
<reiv> iGoogle: 差别小了，也是相对了，还要看专业的。
<iGoogle> 每一个专业，一个学校也就几个强的。
<caleb-> 创业不易啊
<reiv> 创业要看人的.
<caleb-> happyaron 几年级？
<iGoogle> 容易，政府扶持的。
<iGoogle> 哈皮还没入学的。
<reiv> happyaron应用快要大一了。
<caleb-> 大家只看到成功创业的风光，没看到创业失败的惨况
<reiv> s/应用/应该/
<happyaron> iGoogle: ...
<happyaron> caleb-: 高三
<caleb-> 米国最强的天使投资，投资成功率也少于 30%
 * reiv 用了一阵android的输入法，现在双拼生疏了...
<caleb-> 又牛又有钱的也才 30% 成功率
<touparx> reiv< 我只在xfwm，*box，kwin徘徊过比较长，awesome，pekwm也用过一段时间，现在是固定在fluxbox了
<reiv> 应该统计一下，有多少创业的，然后有多少成功的...
<iGoogle> 创业面宽的，不固执就行
<reiv> touparx: 自己习惯就好。现在我基本不挑wm了，基本就term, emacs和browser三样. PS: 公司的电脑用的是xmonad
<caleb-> 能被天使投资看上的，一般已经是比较成功的创业了
<caleb-> 那里面还有 70% 会失败
<reiv> 创业应该很苦吧...
<iGoogle> 这算了没用的。失败的多的是。
<reiv> 在不辛苦的条件下，创业成功的概率是多少？
<iGoogle> 古话说：人生之不如意，十有八九。就是89%的失败。
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 算统计。没用的
<roylez_> 神又在给人洗脑
<iGoogle> 你那顽固的了，还洗啥
<caleb-> 就算 99% 成功好了，创业还是有可能失败啊
<reiv> 不统计，还能干啥？统计不就是忽悠人吗，最主要是忽悠自己相信。
<iGoogle> 你就知道怕。 caleb-
<caleb-> 不过 99% 估计人人都创业去鸟
<caleb-> iGoogle: 吃好喝好的干嘛去创业啊
<reiv> 真的牛人（小说的主角）都是直接忽略概率的...
<caleb-> iGoogle: 有钱有闲就去玩 :P
<iGoogle> 我可是给他们学生说的啊。
<reiv> caleb-: 可以玩创业嘛...
<iGoogle> 都是穷学生嘛
<iGoogle> 富有的学生，都出国了。
<iGoogle> 象 roylez
<myke2> 现在他们流行出国的很多
<roylez_> 我是穷的好不好，在过内读研要花钱才出去的
<reiv> roylez同志不是回归了吗？
<think> 俺是相当穷的穷学生
<iGoogle> 他是博士都读了，才回家的啊
<iGoogle> 出去的时候，是富有的啊
<reiv> 穷才想出去呀。富人在哪都一样...
<lainme> 奖学金申请到，出一趟就富了
<iGoogle> 那不对
<iGoogle> 富人才不这样想
<iGoogle> 富人都想上月球的
<lainme> ee想上月球？
<iGoogle> 我还没那么有钱
<iGoogle> 上不去
<huntxu> think: 别开小窗
<iGoogle> 等我钱用不完了，我就送你们一人一别墅。
<iGoogle> 把你们都送上月球
<iGoogle> 额。都不积极。都不想上月球阿
<reiv> 祝iGoogle早日钱用不完。
<myke2> 记得陈胜当年……
<reiv> 愿iGoogle的早日学会印钞术...
<Kandu> myke2: ?
<myke2> Kandu: 请问pascal如果type functype = function (x : longint) : longint;
<myke2> Kandu: 后面如果我要定义function somefunc(x : longint) : longint;
<myke2> Kandu: 有没有借助functype简洁的表达式
<iGoogle>  315kB/s 7 分钟 50 秒
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, 哥们在啊
<OT_iux> ^_^
<OT_iux> jack-wu-jn-sd, 最近都挂在这里无所事事
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, 用的ubuntu几？
<myke2> RavenChan: 你当年实现treap要多久？
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, 什么个情况，怎么无所事事了呢
<RavenChan> myke2, 啥？我第一次写，写了3天。不过你别和我比啊，你这么强，我这么菜
<OT_iux> 我是10.10.。
<OT_iux> 喔，下班以后回家没事干，就挂着irc
<OT_iux> GReader
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 我火狐变成英文的了，咋回事呢，我都不知道什么情况，一下子就是英文的了
<myke2> RavenChan: 我听同学说：水平越是强越是虚伪……
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 有谁知道这怎么回事
<OT_iux> @@ 你是不是改了什么locale？
<RavenChan> myke2, 我真写了3天当时。。。
<reiv> jack-wu-jn-sd: 是不是版本太高，还没出中文翻译？
<hymnusalae> myke2, 問下，var 當中能定義初始值嗎？我都記不得了
<myke2> hymnusalae: 可以，我最近刚刚发现var可以
<jack-wu-jn-sd> OT_iux, 可能是，更新了下，然后就是英文的了，好在不耽误用
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 不知道大家有这个情况么
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那用 var somefunc : functype = begin xxx end; 之類的行不行？
<jack-wu-jn-sd> reiv, 可能，我更新了下，就英文了。不知道大家有这个情况么
<OT_iux> jack-wu-jn-sd, 你用什么源更新的阿……
<Yuking> happyaron: 你的OSS4好了没？
<myke2> hymnusalae: pascal有个很讨厌的地方，我找不到fpc的什么标准
<jack-wu-jn-sd> reiv, 我10.04
<OT_iux> 难道不小心加了什么daily build 的 unstable 源？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 除了References出现的，其他都是靠编译器做实验出来的
<hymnusalae> myke2, 這一點確實，References裏面的內容感覺明顯不全。
<OT_iux> reiv, FF4的beta10都中文了似乎
<hymnusalae> myke2, 也沒有看到什麽 Pascal Language Report，Scheme和Haskell都有的。
<myke2> OT_iux: FF4的beta一直中文
 * OT_iux 迷惑地望着更新到英文的jack wu
<happyaron> Yuking: 好了。
<reiv> jack-wu-jn-sd: 其实英文挺好的...
<Yuking> happyaron: 感觉还是不错
<happyaron> Yuking: 没听出来和pulse+alsa有啥区别，耳朵没那么厉害。但是方便了。
<xrfang> chrome浏览器的（网页）字体可以设置吗？我在chrome里面的中文字体貌似是点阵的，很难看
<happyaron> 不会有独占的问题了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你那alsa有獨占問題
<Yuking> happyaron: 哈……回头我到办公室去试下，办公室的电脑用ALSA放歌效果比较差
<hymnusalae> ?
<jack-wu-jn-sd> reiv, 恩啊，能看的懂，关键是我那火狐是英文为主，中文为副，都无奈了
<reiv> jack-wu-jn-sd: 习惯了就好。现在我看中文不太习惯了...
<iGoogle> happyaron: ... pa 那有独占。
<iGoogle> 叫你用alsa
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你也换oss了？
<iGoogle> Yuking: 你能听出区别？
<iGoogle> freeflying: 无聊而已。本本上换了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 嗯
<happyaron> Yuking: :)
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 真是神了。
<happyaron> iGoogle: wine不支持pa
<iGoogle> wine了啥。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不知道咋回事，wine跑过之后pa就不能出声了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……
<happyaron> iGoogle: 给我妈wine的小游戏。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 11.04呢？
<iGoogle> wine下，pa会断声音，这倒是
<Yuking> iGoogle: 我今天仔细听了下，OSS4应该是比ALSA好些，主要是低音部分好些
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 广州那ubuntu聚会成了没，谁关注这个事了？
<iGoogle> freeflying: 1010
<reiv> happyaron: 直接虚拟一个xp吧...
<iGoogle> Yuking: 低音啊。本本可没这高级的东西。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 你們一個人一個說法。有的說高音清晰了，有的說低音好了，有的說混音效果更自然了。反正我是聽齊了，但是自己沒有找到任何好的……
<iGoogle> freeflying: 你难道是1104
<happyaron> reiv: 对她来说太复杂
<myke2> happyaron: 最近怎么这么流行oss
<happyaron> freeflying: 我也换oss了
<happyaron> myke2: 有人做广告，哈哈
<Yuking> iGoogle: 我是用音箱听的
<hymnusalae> myke2, 有微菜桑打廣告沒辦法呀。
<freeflying> happyaron: 哦，来教教我咋换
<hymnusalae> freeflying, 哈哈哈哈
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 我听的那段音乐只有低音，我是在ALSA和OSS间连续换了几次
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 哦。你能折騰……
<freeflying> hymnusalae: whats wrong?
<happyaron> freeflying: http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<myke2> happyaron: oss4没进内核, 就不想折腾.
<iGoogle> freeflying: 就安装下deb就可以了
<hymnusalae> freeflying, 沒有，微菜桑功不可沒呀……
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 他今天晚上，会被惊醒的。
<happyaron> freeflying: 然后编辑/etc/pulse/default.pa，添加 load-module module-oss device="/dev/dsp" sink_name=output source_name=input mmap=0
<uuzhang> 问个事可以吧 系统消息过滤么？ 谁谁进入聊天室 谁谁出去的消息过滤掉
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這位我記得是晨想吧？上面進來的這位……
<freeflying> happyaron: 二进制的可以直接用？
<happyaron> freeflying: 然后 dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你还改这。复杂了吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯，源里那个有问题，我在写patch
<happyaron> iGoogle: 没，这样可以不动pulseauido
<happyaron> iGoogle: 否则有的程序不正常滴
<iGoogle> 我不动pa，设置oss就是啊
<iGoogle> 其实，要去recovery模式，安装deb
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 你要玩午夜凶鈴嗎？
<iGoogle> 会自动关闭pa
<happyaron> freeflying: 之后用ossxmix设置一下，默认设置不一定很完美，尤其在音频输入上默认设置不能工作
<freeflying> happyaron: natty里编译能通过？不要patch？
<OT_iux> uuzhang, 这个，不同的irc客户端不一定一样…… mirc类的客户端有设定可以不显示进入退出消息
<dawnfantasy> iGoogle, ¬
<happyaron> freeflying: 编译能过，但是dkms编译ko时会失败
<myke2> freeflying: 求解释
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 我要味菜明天不说话
<iGoogle> dawnfantasy: 豆腐好
<happyaron> freeflying: linux>=2.6.36里有ioctl的变化，我在写patch编译开源版的。
<happyaron> freeflying: 你去下载那个deb能编译过，不需要patch
<OT_iux> uuzhang, xchat的似乎没看到相关设置
 * Yuking 原来这几天电脑的问题都在GCCH
 * Yuking 都在GCC上
<iGoogle> dawnfantasy: 过年，是不是有好事啊
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 哦，也是五筆呀……
<uuzhang> 谢谢 明白了  我换个客户端  还以为有类似的命令呢
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 就是
<dawnfantasy> 有也不说～～
<dawnfantasy> iGoogle, 那个，debian里，如果同时安装了fglrx-glx 和 nvidia-glx，能选择用哪个不？类似 eselect 的
<dawnfantasy> debian是用哪个做选择的？
<iGoogle> Yuking: 记得一个问题了。你那fcitx。词频混乱的啊。吧字老在第一个。
<iGoogle> dawnfantasy: 额。这不知道。
<Yuking> iGoogle: 拼音？
<iGoogle> dawnfantasy: 过年，是不是骗了你公司的妹朵？
<myke2> happyaron: fcitx能记忆我输入的词吗?
<iGoogle> Yuking: 是啊
<hymnusalae> myke2, 可以。
<Yuking> iGoogle: 除了这个还有其它的混乱不？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我这里好像记忆重启就没了
<dawnfantasy> iGoogle, 明显是被骗了
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那個我不知道。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 妹朵都知道了還不知道二次元，你裝什麽呢你？
<iGoogle> 也有。常用字词，经常调出第一屏。 Yuking
<iGoogle> dawnfantasy: 你又不是处男。咋叫被。。。
<Yuking> iGoogle: 3还是4？
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: ..
<iGoogle> Yuking: 就是要翻页，才找到。
<Lavande> 我又来了。。。
<iGoogle> 其实经常输入的
<Lavande> 悲剧啊
<Yuking> iGoogle: 是3.6还是4.0？
<myke2> happyaron: fcitx-sunpinyin
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 吧记得。
<iGoogle> 不
<iGoogle> 版本号： 1:4.0.1-0lucid1
<myke2> Yuking: 你fcitx能记忆用户输入词语么?
<iGoogle> 吧字，十分顽固的。
<Yuking> myke2: 应该是可以，但有时候如果关机的话，似乎fcitx无法得到信号，有时候记不住，我不知道4.0是不是已经把这个问题给修正了
<myke2> Yuking: 不知道如何启动fcitx的
<myke2> Yuking: 我是在.xinitrc里面加上fcitx &一直都不能记忆, 估计和这个有关
<Yuking> iGoogle: 看来我得说sorry了，因为4.0我基本没参与了，我自己试用的4.01里面的五笔拼音也存在类似的问题
<happyaron> myke2: 据说是重启后词频都忘了
<Yuking> iGoogle: 原来我以为是3.6引入的，我现在就在用3.6的，很久了也没出现这问题
<myke2> happyaron: 都不保存的
<myke2> happyaron: 但是不知道是我的启动方式的问题
<iGoogle> 哦。我不急的。反应给你下而已。 Yuking
 * happyaron 功力写个标准的patch，写个dirty fix吧
 * happyaron 公里不够
<happyaron> 功力不够
<happyaron> 。。。。
<happyaron> myke2: 应该不是
<myke2> happyaron: 有关的
<myke2> happyaron: 我现在手动关闭fcitx
<happyaron> iGoogle: ee，你那包只能用一年
<myke2> happyaron: 他记忆了
 * iGoogle 支持哈皮专职搞linux
<happyaron> myke2: good
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你出钱？
<iGoogle> ..
<Yuking> myke2: 对，手工关闭肯定能记忆
<iGoogle> 你咋知道的啊
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你那包是trial version
<myke2> happyaron: archlinux里面没有特别明确说怎么启动fcitx
<iGoogle> 我出一半。找ff出一半。 养你。 happyaron
<happyaron> iGoogle: 要commercial license
<happyaron> iGoogle: 。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 只说了KDE的话是修改一个rc文件加上swiftfox &
<myke2> happyaron: 写错，是fcitx&
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你们给我个part time job还不错
<happyaron> myke2: 你试试 fcitx -d
<iGoogle> 那你去上海，直接上班算了
<myke2> happyaron: 我还是再去看看wiki
<myke2> happyaron: man这么说
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我需要份part time job，还没谱呢
<myke2> happyaron:        -d     run as daemon(default)
<happyaron> myke2: yes
<happyaron> fcitx -d
<iGoogle> 全职
<iGoogle> 支持
<myke2> happyaron: 刚刚讲错了
<myke2> happyaron: 我写的时候没有那个&的
<myke2> happyaron: 是fcitx
<happyaron> iGoogle: 要上学，哈哈
<iGoogle> 辍学，大人物都辍学的
<iGoogle> 洗脚? xijiao
<happyaron> 不
<iGoogle> 真是洗脚啊
<myke2> happyaron: 和我关机方式也有关，我一向halt关机的
<happyaron> 那都是因为牛叉得不得了才辍学的
<iGoogle> happyaron: .
<happyaron> 教主是上不起了才辍学的
<roylez_> happyaron: 小母牛坐飞机
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 济南在放炮，不像烟火。
<happyaron> myke2: 似乎正常发送sig 15关机的话不会出问题
<iGoogle> 这啥。 roylez
<happyaron> roylez_: 啥？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 牛b上天了
<iGoogle> ..
<myke2> happyaron: halt是-9?
<iGoogle> 你不是喜欢大母牛的嘛。
<happyaron> myke2: 没研究过
<roylez_> iGoogle: 报着牛腿往上摸
<myke2> happyaron: 15不行
<happyaron> myke2: o
<myke2> Yuking: 关闭信号signal是多少？
<reiv> myke2: man 7 signal
<myke2> reiv: 不是，主要是fcitx应该给他送多少
<myke2> reiv: -9就不会记忆了，-15也是
<Yuking> myke2: fcitx是试图处理所有能处理的信号，但有些信号是没法处理的
<myke2> Yuking: 应该是什么信号？
<Yuking> myke2: 比如，在init 5的情况下，选择gnome或kde的关机，好像就得不到任何信号
<myke2> Yuking: 我一直是halt关机的，都要root
<myke2> Yuking: gnome, kde关机原理相对复杂，有进程通信
<Yuking> myke2: 也许在init 0/6里放个关闭fcitx的脚本可以解决这个问题
<myke2> Yuking: 什么dbus的一条通信，好像是dbus-send
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯，用dbus也许也能解决，不过fcitx在最初开发的时候还没有dbus
<myke2> Yuking: 不是，我说gnome关机
<myke2> Yuking: fcitx关闭是什么脚本
<Yuking> myke2: r后来加了dbus也是kimpanel的支持
<happyaron> all linux sound frameworks suck
<Yuking> myke2: 没有佳酿
<happyaron> suck!!!
<Yuking> 没有脚本
<myke2> Yuking: pkill -15 fcitx不会记忆
<Yuking> myke2: 15是SIGKILL吧？
<reiv> myke2: 要不随时记忆吧...
<reiv> myke2: 别到关闭再记忆...
<myke2> Yuking: SIGTERM
<Yuking> myke2: 你的系统是啥？
<myke2> Yuking: SIGKILL是9
<reiv> kill -9是kill
<Yuking> myke2: 如果还是rc.d来启动的，我给你说个脚本，你把它放到rc.0和rc.6中，也许可以解决
<myke2> Yuking: 你说下脚本的原理
<myke2> Yuking: 我这里开机脚本没那么复杂
<Yuking> myke2: 其实就是在系统kill掉所有进程前给fcitx发送一个信号5
<Yuking> ？？
<reiv> Yuking: fctix可以主动知道现在正在关机吗？
<Yuking> reiv: 不知道
<timercrack> 大家好～请问，使用ssh代理加入-N参数连接后，变成后台执行了，这时我想断开连接该怎么办才好呢？:)
<reiv> Yuking: 如果能知道的话，可否解决问题？
<Yuking> reiv: 那肯定能解决了
<myke2> Yuking: 你尝试过kill -5?
<myke2> Yuking: pkill -5 fcitx?
<Yuking> myke2: 5是fcitx用来重读配置文件的信号
<happyaron> timercrack: pkill ssh
<FrankLv> ubuntu console下控制服务,用sysv-rc-conf好像关掉的还是开机启动了
<timercrack> happyaron: 谢谢！:-D
<happyaron> FrankLv: 那个工具废了
<reiv> Yuking: 有个命令runlevel可以查看当前的runlevel
 * RavenChan got pulseaudio working = =
<FrankLv> happyaron: Oh， thanks。 rcconf 好用么？ 我装了chkconfig 有执行时有很多警告
<iGoogle> FrankLv: sudo update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon remove
<happyaron> FrankLv: 似乎都废了
<happyaron> FrankLv: 听ee的
<BloveMaple> 各位，问个问题，软件源里面所有的服务器都是主服务器的镜像吗？是不是选服务器只考虑速度快慢即可？
<happyaron> BloveMaple: yes
<Yuking> reiv: 应用程序能不能得到系统改变runlevel的信息？
<reiv> Yuking: man utmp
<reiv> Yuking: man runlevel
<reiv> Yuking: man init
<Yuking> reiv: 我的系统上没有man……
<happyaron> ...
 * happyaron lfser就是牛
 * Yuking ……
<reiv> Yuking: 从刚man的结果看来，监视/var/run/utmp应该可以
<Yuking> reiv: 嗯，这个文件里面的确有
<BloveMaple> happyaron: 可是论坛上介绍3D效果的帖子上有个人这么说：确认“系统”--"软件源"选择的是“主服务器”，不要用默认的“中国的服务器”，然后再安装3D桌面所需要的软件，就能确保是最新最稳定的可用版本了。
<BloveMaple> happyaron: 这么说主服务器上的软件有可能比中国的服务器新？
<happyaron> BloveMaple: 如果不用开发版，这样做是实在闲得蛋疼
<reiv> Yuking: 用虚拟机试试，可不可用...
<happyaron> BloveMaple: 新几个小时
<BloveMaple> happyaron: 噢~~呵呵，那就放心了
<FrankLv> happyaron: iGoogle是论坛里的EE么？
<iGoogle> 唉 ssh 升级。老要监视。不能打仗。
<happyaron> FrankLv: y
<happyaron> iGoogle: 出钱我替你监视
<iGoogle> 。
<timercrack> 再麻烦一下。。如果把断开SSH连接写成脚本，让系统在断网之前自动执行，应该怎么弄呢？
<iGoogle> 那机器没dzm。你怎么ssh过去啊
<Yuking> reiv: 嗯。这一年工作太忙了，所以没再弄什么代码了
<happyaron> timercrack: 不需要
<cfy> iGoogle: 靠神迹
<timercrack> happyaron: 不用断？
<iGoogle> cfy: 开ipad?
<cfy> 初学者学习haskell比较好。尤其是学数学的。
<iGoogle> 初学，应该学asm
<happyaron> timercrack: pkill和关机的原理差不多
<cfy> iGoogle: 干这个不错。。。。
<FrankLv> "/sbin/getty -8 38400 tty6" 类似的tty我不要了，如何关闭哦， /etc/inittab已经没有了，好像/etc/init下发现些东西
<cfy> MaskRay: 神迹阿。。。。我竟然在1.9G的空间下，成功编译好了gcc....
<Yuking> cfy: 1.9G对GCC来说已经很大了呀
<iGoogle>  /etc/init/tty1.conf
<reiv> cfy: 编译gcc不用多少空间。编译OOo要的才多。PS:编译Haskell要内存多
<timercrack> happyaron: 你好，如果我想在联网时自动建立SSH连接，那只把连接SSH的脚本放到了/etc/network/if-up.d/里面就行了吗？
<FrankLv> iGoogle: 恩 一个个编辑关闭么
<iGoogle> rm 就是嘛
<iGoogle> 这无所谓的。
<cfy> Yuking: 我记得前面有次编译不够。。。
<cfy> reiv: ooo这种我直接bin了。。。。编译来没用。升个级我就哭了。。。
<Yuking> cfy: 在编译的时候给gcc加个-s的参数就可以省很多空间
<happyaron> timercrack: 不知道，好久没整了。
<Yuking> cfy: 是gentoo还是lfs？
<cfy> real    36m33.714s
<cfy> Yuking: gentoo
<cfy> 编译gcc，用时36m....
<timercrack> happyaron: 哦，我试试吧，谢谢～
<Yuking> cfy: 咋不用LFS呢
<cfy> Yuking: 不会lfs,我就是懒才gentoo
<cfy> Yuking: 不喜欢尝试发行版
<FrankLv> iGoogle: 收到，我backup一下好了
<Yuking> cfy: 这儿是不 是就我一个LFS呀？
<cfy> Yuking: 嗯？
<Yuking> cfy: 这个服务器的LFS频道也基本上没啥人
<reiv> cfy: 在读大学的时候，我很傻很天真的编译过一回后，也开始用bin了...
<FrankLv> 难怪有些服务控制软件废了  /etc/init 下一坨启动文件
<cfy> Yuking: 哦。gentoo-cn挺多。也是我用gentoo的原因之一
<cfy> reiv: 呵呵。
<reiv> 感觉#gentoo-cn没人说话...
<FrankLv> console 模式 runlevel 原来是2啊 “N 2”  好多概念和以前用的centos不同
<happyaron> ..
<tusooa> ERC> /msg NickServ help
<tusooa> *** NickServ: No such nick/channel
<tusooa> 奇怪。
<knownbad> netsplit 时不能
<tusooa> ...
<knownbad> 一个安全措施
<FrankLv> /etc/init.d下的很多脚本是软连接，看上去类似busybox那样
<FrankLv> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 2011-01-23 02:57 vsftpd -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<Yuking> caleb-: :)
<myke2> Yuking: 不行
<myke2> Yuking: 刚才试过了
<myke2> Yuking: 首先pkill -5 fcitx
<myke2> Yuking: 然后pkil fcitx
<Yuking> myke2: 怎么不行？
<myke2> Yuking: 照样不保存
<Yuking> myke2: 你是放到关机脚本了还是手工发的？
<myke2> Yuking: 手工
<Yuking> myke2: 手工都不保存呀？
<myke2> Yuking: 就2个指令
<myke2> Yuking: pkill -5 fcitx
<myke2> Yuking: 然后过一会儿pkill fcitx
<myke2> Yuking: 然后启动fcitx
<myke2> Yuking: 无效
<Yuking> myke2: 那你直接killall fcitx好了
<myke2> Yuking: 那也不会保存吧?
<myke2> Yuking: 我现在只有一种保存的
<Yuking> 手工kill应该是保存呀
<myke2> Yuking: 就是右键点击那个fcitx的，然后点击退出
<Yuking> myke2: 哦，你用的是4,这个我还不知道
<myke2> Yuking: 下周再说
<Yuking> NND，好多写的字都没有了，这个破libreoffice，看来还是原生的OOo好
 * reiv quit
<McVector> Howto
 * cfy 睡觉
<cfy> 开着memtest整夜测试内存好么？
 * tusooa 觉得人品太差了。
<tusooa> (自己的)
<McVector> Howto~~~
<NoIE> 今天去老师家修电脑，顺便体验了一下老师笔记本上的 Express Gate 。
<NoIE> Express Gate 中的 Chat ，支持 AIM、MSN、QQ、GTalk，就是不支持 IRC 。
<wxm> Express Gate 什么东西
<kakaka> Express Gate 是什么？
<wxm> kakaka, 刚查到.烧录在华硕芯片里的一个软件.
<NoIE> Express Gate ，嵌入到主板上的一个 Linux。
<wxm> 据网上说 没几个人用它。你的体验。鸡肋否？
<tusooa> ...
<NoIE> wxm: 装主板，忘记白色线是正极还是负极。
<NoIE> 打开笔记本，进入win7，然后收看迅雷广告、360广告、搜狗拼音广告，接下来打开浏览器，查询我要查的内容，关机 。或者
<NoIE> 打开笔记本，进入 Express Gate ，查询我要查的内容，关机。
<wxm> NoIE, 双系统被. 就是. 和linux一样？ 没啥限制？
<NoIE> wxm: Express Gate 真的功能有限。
<jyfl987> 重装u1004 奶奶得
<NoIE> 建议主板厂商将安卓嵌入主板。
<NoIE> jyfl987: 怎么了？
<jyfl987> NoIE: 许多软件包都是破损 又修复不了 要安装软件只能靠编译了 那我何必用ubuntu
<jyfl987> 这回我预留了20G空间给arch
<jyfl987> 哼
<NoIE> jyfl987: 以前我也常遇到这样的事，我像是乱添加源的问题。
<NoIE> 我现在基本上只用 tweak 添加源，您会用 arch 真好。。。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 边上人都用 有人指导
<McVector> 觉得吧meego嵌入的话更好
<Yuking> 那为啥不弄个瘟妻呢？
<happyaron> Yuking: 你的oss版本是多少？
<Yuking> happyaron: 4.2.2004
 * NoIE 给老师装电脑，一个小时处理硬件，一个小时处理软件（win下的），还是ubuntu省心。
<happyaron> Yuking: 我开始编译hg版本了，不知道会咋样
<happyaron> 看changeset应该美啥问题。
<Yuking> ha
<Yuking> happyaron: 与公开发布的版本有啥更新？
<happyaron> Yuking: 就是修修bug
<jyfl987> 恩 ubuntu从1004开始已经超过xp了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 用了我的backport之后你就知道它超过11.04了。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 什么意思？
<Yuking> jyfl987: 我不觉得哪个linux超过XP了
<jyfl987> Yuking: 那要看针对谁了 如果要针对wow玩家 永远也超越不了 至少针对我是超越了
<Yuking> jyfl987: 不说技术哈，只是用户体现
<jyfl987> 我的小本 u1004直接就把无限网卡给我认了 非常好
<jyfl987> Gobolinux 有一个独特的无为而治的包管理方法。其文件系统被组织成应用程序全部位于 /Programs 目录，并且通过符号链接使用。删除程序X只需 rm -rf /Programs/X
<jyfl987> 这个发行版有意思
<happyaron> jyfl987: 把好用的吸收来了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 而且11.04不稳定啊。
<Yuking> jyfl987: 和我的LFS一样
<jyfl987> happyaron: 1104不是lts么？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 不是
<jyfl987> Yuking: 呵呵 是么 你的怎么整得
<happyaron> jyfl987: 8.04 10.04 12.04，没两年一个lts
<Yuking> jyfl987: 我就是把东西全安装到单独的目录中，然后ln一下来用
<jyfl987> Yuking: 可是lib呢？
<Yuking> jyfl987: lib也是ln过去的呀
<Yuking> 都ln到usr/lib下
<jyfl987> Yuking: 那删了源文件 link还没有删除呢
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我注意到1004有两个iso
<Yuking> jyfl987: 有个小程序可以删除那些失效的链接，叫symlinks
<happyaron> jyfl987: 很快要出第三个了
<jyfl987> happyaron: 为何要出那些
<jyfl987> Yuking: 哦 这样 还有个就是多版本的so共存容易么
<Yuking> jyfl987: 容易啊，如果你愿意，把不同版本编译到不同的目录中就行了
<tusooa> 叫RemoveBroken
<jyfl987> Yuking: 那你有没有实现自动构建工具呢 把你那套lfs共享出来
<happyaron> jyfl987: 相当于windows的service pack
<jyfl987> happyaron: 额
<jyfl987> 我想试试minix3
<Yuking> jyfl987: 基本没有啥自动构造，只是写了一个简单的批处理来做链接
<jyfl987> 可是我的网卡肯定不能识别
<tusooa> ...
<McVector> 弄了一下minix3压力很大啊
<jyfl987> debian那个hurd版有谁4过了？
<jyfl987> McVector: 为何
<McVector> 感觉键盘各种问题
<McVector> 装到u盘里面想当个移动系统，结果vim之类的用起来感觉很悲剧～
<jyfl987> 你是笔记本？
<jyfl987> 我在虚拟机里倒是没有问题
<McVector> 嗯，就算
<jyfl987> 主要是看到他说有py支持了
<jyfl987> 啊 对了 为何 u1004那个安装程序的手动分区那快 只有主分区和逻辑分区两种呢
<jyfl987> 我想搞个大的扩展分区 结果搞不了 郁闷
 * McVector Vector
<Yuking> jyfl987: 安装时按alt_fx到其它控制台上，用fdisk来分就行了
<jyfl987> Yuking: 额 这也算是个办法
<tusooa> ...
<jyfl987> 晚上速度不错
<jyfl987> 现在用韩国的源了 额
<tusooa> 还是老老实实用mutt吧。
<logan-tay> 有人在么？
<Jagdwurst> 没有
<tusooa> 有
<lainme> 有
<tusooa> ...
<logan-tay> 兄弟们，有没有为IM准备的图片ftp服务器阿？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 操
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用了30分钟连umts
<alvin_rxg> o?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 傻逼中兴
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我无语了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好不容易连上了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 之后火车上的信号不好，还断了
<alvin_rxg> 这时间有什么好上网的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一天都没上网
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在不上网什么时候上ß
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 查邮件
<alvin_rxg> 做梦的时候
<^k^>  06:12
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-12
<salvador> 发现一件事情 发现不管linux还是window 都会向外发送udp数据 如果大家有心可以看看吧
<GPLfeng> 早安
<salvador> 有人注意着事情吗
<GPLfeng> 没注意
<salvador> 真的 监视了3天 刚发现的
<salvador> ubuntu 发送到110.184.234.42
<salvador> 这个IP ping不通 也没法扫描
<salvador> 晕 都不理我
<Loongjiang> hi,
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍡ 
<Loongjiang> 问下各位,打了中文补丁的内核,编译时还要先其它的选项吗
<fclddcn> msg chanserv list
<sherry_zhang> 早上好！
<zdc> sherry_zhang: 好啊，早上
<sherry_zhang> zdc: 好
<zdc> sherry_zhang: linux?bsd?
<fclddcn> newbee coming, hello to everyone
<sherry_zhang> zdc: actually I am using mac os x now. and it's 9 o'clock in the evening here....
<zdc> sherry_zhang: 不是中国？
<sherry_zhang> zdc: no. i'm in united states now...
<zdc> sherry_zhang: Sat Feb 12 10:18:55 CST 2011中国
<sherry_zhang> zdc: en 我這還週五。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> sherry_zhang: 啥州
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 有沒有辦法升級fedora 14到15啊
<MeaCulpa> sherry_zhang: sry 我不用F
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 好
<MeaCulpa> just click "update" I guess
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 其實我也不用。。。。
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 我只是想試試Gnome 3.0
<MeaCulpa> :O
 * MeaCulpa 没进过gnome
 * sherry_zhang 沒進過KDE
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 笑話啦，其實kde 3是用過的
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 但中文總有些不如意
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: rendering也有bug
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 當然gnome問題也不少
<MeaCulpa> yeah linux通病，中文不如意
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 不過後來我是被KDE 4.0吓著了。。。。
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 就再也不敢進去了
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 我想看看gnome 是不是也很吓人。。。
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 所以想升 3.0玩玩
<MeaCulpa> KDE4 我觉得改进不少
<MeaCulpa> 不过我也不怎么用
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 你用啥？
<MeaCulpa> sherry_zhang: 这两年awesome,以前都是fluxbox
<sherry_zhang> MeaCulpa: 我這兩年都是Mac，以前都是Windows...
<Virca3750> hi
<^k^> Virca3750, 好  ㍢ 
<Virca3750> ddddd
<xxc> hi
<^k^> xxc, 好  ㍢ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: awesome 3.4.9整舒服了没？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 编译不过，不整了，留在8
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天的活干完了，现在开始折腾wmii，万一弄明白了就把awesome扔了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: good
<MeaCulpa> 哪天我也鼓起勇气，wmii或者fvwm, 或者aehinus
<xuanbin> wine最新版QQ游戏大厅不能进入房间是什么情况？
<xxc> 发现一个手机irc软件
<xuanbin> 一进入房间就会崩溃
<xuanbin> 有高人知道情况吗
<wteam> mIRGGI
<freeflying> roylez: 你们上班真爽啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: fvwm就免了，ee那种鼠标控的老板才用
<roylez> freeflying: 能力强，事情不够做阿
<xuanbin> 有人wine QQ游戏大厅玩的吗
<freeflying> roylez: MeaCulpa 给我推荐个QA啊
<roylez> freeflying 你可以问问 huntxu 愿不愿意，他想转行疯了
<freeflying> roylez: 他在上海？
<roylez> freeflying: 在广州，不过地方不是问题
<freeflying> roylez: 他工作年限太短了吧
<roylez> freeflying: 这个...难道我的工作年限很长么？年限不代表能力的，驴子拉10年磨还是驴子
<roylez> freeflying: 我有他手机号，你要不要?
<jyf1987> 候总要把糊涂徐招来？
<MeaCulpa> :P
<xuanbin> 有人帮我吗
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你是用gentoo还是arch的？
<freeflying> roylez: 不是我自己招人啊，有些wanker很在意这些懂的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: gentoo
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那夏天怎么办？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: what?
<MeaCulpa> 发热？
<MeaCulpa> 编译比看A片厉害？
<palomino|working> ..........
<roylez> freeflying: 这也是没办法的了...你没损失的话，就推荐下，具体做不做或者要不要看他们的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马~~~~
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 是骨头说的 不干我事
<MeaCulpa> QA... 我认识一个写过本ubnuntu书的
<palomino|working> 肯定比看a片厉害，但不一定比压a片厉害。。。
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 我边编译边压片
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你果然是常年搞打包的
<xuanbin> 有人wineQQ游戏的吗
<roylez> 破马装牛B
<freeflying> roylez: 我肯定没损失的，你看到他让他给我发个简历好了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 夜间半价
<roylez> freeflying: okay
<palomino|working> =_= , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你是不是说cononial的QA? 在哪里上班？北京还是上海
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这又不是电的问题 是发热的问题哈
<MeaCulpa> s/cononial/whatever
<jyf1987> hoho 北京又来人了么
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 从没很热过
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 如果是上海的话，我倒是有一人
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 是上海
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 等我来
<jyf1987> 论坛又掉session了 shit
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你来干啥？
<jyf1987> 论坛得session到底存哪里的 数据库还是文件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 找你吃饭啊
<tusooa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 死胖子...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 快点，我们这边要闪人了
<logan-tay> 哈哈，我弄好了pidgin的截图插件，太棒了
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @Ying_Lang RT @ripleyyu: 河北一开发商出资20万雇凶制造交通事故，撞死反映问题村民，镇长约其谈话从村庄内调出来。 http://url.cn/1TD6fr 这是2010年10月08日的新闻，2个月之后，钱云会被普交。
<jyf1987>  【情人节单身男女攻略】  1.打电话把酒店大床房预订光。 2.上街扇别人男友耳光。 3.去影院把单号座买光。 4.抱个孩子去认爹。  5.上街卖花，见情侣就说：给你妈买束花吧！ 6...
<tusooa> ...
<xxc> 问个问题.socket编成的时候如何把网址转换成sockassr
<Aerowolf> \q
<ultimatebuster> wa
<syshack> hello
<^k^> syshack, 好  ㍤ 
<syshack> iphone版的irc客户端不错
<zdon> 有没有java版的？
<syshack_> 不知道 应该有
<syshack_> ／me
 * zdon 
 * zdon 放屁
<tusooa> ...
<^k^> tusooa: .. ..
 * jyf1987 用哪个放地？
<jyf1987> ^k^: 人呢
<Sean^King> 测试客户端
<^k^> Sean^King, ....  ㍤ 
<Sean^King> 还步错
<waterloo2005> 最近大家的pidgin可以连上qq吗？谢谢
<j_> 不可以
<flay> 不用想 肯定不行
<palomino|working> 凑合用web2.qq.com吧
<flay> 不用qq
<jyf1987> 哪个对 sed grep awk熟悉的？要请教个问题
<Sean^King> qq 忘记上很久了
 * Sean^King 大家好
<logan-tay> 有谁用ibus的？
<jyf1987> 有个问题 sed grep awk这类有工具能否匹配某一行里只有一个命中的匹配？
<zdon> jyf1987: 什么意思？
<Router2> 不用QQ
<Sean^King> 我还行吧
<Sean^King> 什么问题
<waterloo2005> 我的pidgin连不上qq了。请问设置中你们选择的版本是多少？谢谢
<hymnusalae> zdon, 你剛才發什麽CTCP了？
<xcool> Hello  everyone
<zdon> hymnusalae: 什么？
<hymnusalae> zdon, [12:51] [CTCP] 收到來自 zdon 到頻道 #ubuntu-cn 的不明 CTCP-ACTION  請求。
<zdon> hymnusalae: 刚才放了一个屁而已，别见怪
<xcool> I want to delete K desk ,who can help me ?
<hymnusalae> xcool, KDE?
<xcool> kDE desktop
 * tusooa 无语
<cfy> t有https版本啦
<cfy> 不用翻墙咯
<cfy> Kandu: 玩推不？
<tusooa> 很慢的吧。
<cfy> 不慢阿。
<zdon> cfy: 怎么弄？
<cfy> zdon: 改个hosts就行了。然后用https访问
<flay> 求hosts
<cfy> 等下
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1242766
<cfy> 复制下来。base64 -d一下就可以了。
<tusooa> hosts...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這個 pasted "cfy" at 這個是怎麽來的？
<cfy> hymnusalae: paste2,erc的‘插件’吧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。知道了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 有帐号么？
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay: 有推帐号么？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 要Twitter帳號？
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯，你有么？
<tusooa> cfy: echo '5pyJCg==' | base64 -d
<cfy> Kandu: 有么？我follow
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，不用那個
<ywgx> I love ubuntu
<Kandu> cfy: 感覺 twitter 沒啥用。還是郵件聯繫吧
<cfy> tusooa: 5LqG6KejCg==
<jyf1987> Kandu: 好久不见 春节期间去哪里了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。那还是irc.....
<tusooa> ...
<Kandu> cfy: irc 我也不想用
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哦，我天天玩去了
<cfy> Kandu: 好吧。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 有 這我這個帳號。
<Kandu> cfy, jyf1987: 我繼續玩去 bye
<ywgx> I love ubuntu
<hymnusalae> ywgx, 呀，就算你說你喜歡 ubuntu，ubuntu 也不會和你說“我也喜歡你”的……
<ywgx> ubuntu love I
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你 follow 那麽多做什麽？
<flay> 果然可以上t了 ，很好
<ywgx> 什么好玩？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 无聊follow...
<hymnusalae> ywgx, 賓格是 me……
<ywgx> welcome to chatzilla
<ywgx> me?
<tusooa> ywgx: s/u love/&s/
<ywgx> msg NickServ identify fsdfefe
<ywgx> hello
<^k^> ywgx, 好  ㍥ 
<cfy> tenzu: 腾腾
<sheshark> cfy: 怎么上推啊，我没看懂
<cfy> sheshark: 你哪步没看懂？
<sheshark> cfy: http://paste2.org/get/1242766把这里的东西怎么弄？
<flay> http://i.imgur.com/bpbSf.jpg   我截个图
<cfy> sheshark: 保存到一个文件里，然后base64 -d < 文件名
<cfy> sheshark: 然后用root,把打印出来的东西添加到/etc/hosts里。
<sheshark> cfy: 哦，我试试
<cfy> sheshark: 最后只同过https访问t
<flay> cfy: 你twitter ID也是这个么？我来fo
<cfy> flay: @chenfengyuan
<zdon> flower me on twitter：zdon_mobi
<cfy> zdon: follow了。
<cfy> pityonline: hillo
<pityonline> cfy: hi
<pityonline> what up guys?
<xrfang> 有人用pam-face-authentication吗？请教如何将webcam在gdm之前启动，貌似是preload v4l1compat.so？
<cfy> pityonline: 上t方便了。。。。
<flay> 确实
<sheshark> 有点慢哦
<pityonline> cfy: 用的啥？ID？
<cfy> pityonline: ?https
<pityonline> cfy: https 也要辅助手段吧？
<pityonline> cfy: 你的 ID 是什么？
<cfy> pityonline: 嗯，改hosts. @chenfengyuan
<sheshark> 现在觉得快了
<pityonline> cfy: 改 hosts 好像很早就不行了吧
<pityonline> cfy: 可能你改到 GFW 还没封到的 hosts 了
<cfy> pityonline: 不是ipv6阿，https
<flay> 有可能
<zdon> 用手机穿墙多容易啊
<pityonline> cfy: 这个以前没有留意过，总之，恭喜！
<sheshark> 奥巴马的关注只有600万
<cfy> pityonline: XD
<pityonline> cfy: 呵呵，原来我已经 fo 你了
<cfy> pityonline: 嗯，我也看到了。正奇怪呢。。。。
<pityonline> cfy: 哈哈，好像是刚刚的事
<zdon> @zdon_mobi
<pityonline> zdon: fo 了
 * pityonline 有 Twitter ID 的同学都拿出来吧，我都 fo
<cfy> pityonline: +1
<sheshark> cfy: 看不了链接？
<pityonline> cfy: :P
<cfy> sheshark: 什么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我想重启机器
<sheshark> cfy: 就是twitter上的短链接看不了
<sheshark> twurl.nl
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ok go ahead
<cfy> sheshark: 那复制出来？
<MeaCulpa> 我在折腾screen
<cfy> 合买呀？
<sheshark> 哦，我还以为象腾讯微博都是一个网址链接
<sheshark> 缩成一个网站的链接
<cfy> pityonline: 哪来两个eexpress
<sheshark> twitter发文量最多的是哪个？
<Yuking> 没事看看那些原创的视频，感觉还是不错，原来都没发现
<sheshark> 腾讯微博有个12万的
<pityonline> cfy: 别提了，这ID被一外国妞儿抢注了，但她还基本不用
<cfy> pityonline: ...
 * jyf1987 特价钟点房， 77快/小时
<cfy> jyf1987: 有推么？
<tenzu> cfy: 你找我？
<jyf1987> cfy: 有 自从twitter改了登录api以后 我再也不用了
<tenzu> pityonline: yo~!
<cfy> tenzu: 我发了request在推上:)
<pocoyo> 我的本本xorg.0.log 经常出现 enable LVDS disable LVDS 然后 就黑屏了 按键都木有反应 这是怎么回事 请问.
<pocoyo>  
<cfy> jyf1987: 现在有https
<pityonline> tenzu: xi~!
<jyf1987> cfy: 不是 以前用http basic auth就可以登录 现在改成oauth还是什么的 很麻烦
<tenzu> cfy: 已回fo
<pityonline> pocoyo: LVDS 是笔记本显示器到主板的接口
<tenzu> pityonline: 今天怎么这么有空在irc吹牛？
<cfy> tenzu: XD
<tenzu> pocoyo: 牛哥～～
<pocoyo> pityonline: 求解决啊啊
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯。
<jyf1987> GAE的 xmpp api可以发状态了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 拜见腾猪哥啊
<jyf1987> 以后可以修改机器人的status
<pityonline> pocoyo: 怪了，这个还是头回遇到，什么程序提示的？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我的本本 显示不了东西 隔一会不用的话 就显示不了东西.
<cfy> 生活大爆炸什么时侯出来的？
<cfy> e15
<pityonline> pocoyo: 是不是装了可以控制LVDS的软件了？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 啥也没有提示啊 我看 xorg.log里的 我猜是 显示器不工作了.
<pocoyo> pityonline: 哪个控制lvds啊... 我不知道啊.
<sheshark> 查个温家宝，半天查不出来
<pityonline> pocoyo: 靠，居然这样
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我这只有这个 (--) Feb 12 11:41:36 NVIDIA(0): LGD (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS
<pityonline> pocoyo: 是不是显卡驱动有问题？
<pocoyo> pityonline: http://code.bulix.org/09kgyc-79373 驱动以前不这样啊.
<pocoyo> 谁来帮帮 我啊..
<tenzu> 哥，我不会
<happyaron> 拜水牛
<happyaron> 拜疼疼
<happyaron> 拜pity
<happyaron> 拜cfy
<happyaron> 拜主席和主席下划线
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我的本本xorg.0.log 经常出现 enable LVDS disable LVDS 然后 就黑屏了 按键都木有反应 这是怎么回事 请问.
<pocoyo> happyaron: http://code.bulix.org/09kgyc-79373
<roylez> harpy阿荣
<pocoyo> roylez: 跪求主席指点啊...
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我来帮你搜索一下。
<roylez> pocoyo: 是不是你按了什么键
<roylez> pocoyo: ubuntu？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我猜测是 把 lvds禁用了 本本的.显示器不起作用了
<pocoyo> roylez: debian啊.
<roylez> pocoyo: LVDS就是你的笔记本液晶
<pocoyo> roylez: 我要是一直操作的话 就不会禁用 是有一段时间不操作的话 就会出现这个.
<roylez> pocoyo: 哦，触发了acpi事件了
<pityonline> happyaron: 拜见老小
<pityonline> pocoyo: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=xorg.log+disables+LVDS#hl=en&newwindow=1&sa=X&ei=tiRWTcWcPMGBlAfUy622Bw&ved=0CBEQBSgA&q=xorg.log+disabled+LVDS&spell=1&fp=649be7798417a8e0
<^k^> ⇪ title: xorg.log disables LVDS - Google 搜索
<pocoyo> roylez: 为啥 lvds 没事的时候.禁用了..
<pityonline> pocoyo: 先搜搜看
<pityonline> pocoyo: 可能与电源管理有关吧，猜的
<pocoyo> pityonline: 看不懂 我不要禁用的. 我要 不禁用的.
<roylez> pocoyo: 你到 /etc/acpi/里面去找找看
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我也猜到了 不会动啊.
<pocoyo> roylez: ... 那里面会有啥??
<pityonline> pocoyo: ……
<roylez> pocoyo: http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/02/09/acpi-setup.html
<roylez> pocoyo: 你只需要绑定一个键用来启用显示屏就好了
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不知道了，我这辈子还没在ati卡上用过linux
<pocoyo> roylez: 我瞅瞅. 我昨天特意观察了几次 绝对是一段时间不用的话 就用不了.
<jyf1987> happyaron: 下辈子会有机会的
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<pocoyo> happyaron: 确实是a卡 xpress 200M 的 集成. 不过可以用compiz 除了个别特效不行
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哼哼
<freeflying> pocoyo: 不影响你使用就不用管
<happyaron> freeflying: 他黑屏
<pityonline> pocoyo: 搜索第一条就是 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=573198
<pocoyo> freeflying: 相当影响我使用啊. 我不喜欢关机 结果隔一会再用的话 就没作用了 只能按电源重启才行...
<cfy> happyaron: 拜 happyaron
<pityonline> pocoyo: 9楼可以参考一下
<pocoyo> pityonline: 把dri禁了 还能用 3d不...
<roylez> pocoyo: 肯定是acpi事件，比较笨的方法是停掉acpid，不过这样什么键都用不了了
<happyaron> freeflying: 我这里OSS的输出效果似乎是好一点，感觉声音比以前有层次感，或许是心理作用 :)
<pocoyo> roylez: 我是开了这个... \
<flay> 特别是osstest那段音乐 听着不错
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> freeflying: http://ppa.launchpad.net/happyaron/kernel/ubuntu/pool/main/o/oss4/oss4_4.2-build2004+hg924-0~lucid1.tar.gz 我给做成native package了，没搞明白原作的patchsystem
<happyaron> 可以在2.6.38上编译
<pityonline> pocoyo: 这些我都没尝试啊，仅供参考
<pocoyo> pityonline: 嗯 我一会试试 不行再回来.
<pityonline> pocoyo: 记得改前先备份
<zdon> 请问，ssh怎么登录啊？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我这儿默认都没有xorg.conf
<hoxily> zdon, ssh username@hostname
<zdon> 好的
<hoxily> zdon, 会提示输入密码
 * jyf1987 FYA
<zdon> hoxily: 我看到别人加了好多参数 ssh -qTfnN
<jyf1987> ssh -Cnfg -R xxx:localhost:6667 user@host
<jyf1987> -CNfg
<jyf1987> -fgCN 记忆口诀为 法国处女
<freeflying> happyaron: gtk-dev broken in natty now
<zdon> jyf1987: -fgCN作用是？
<jyf1987> zdon: 开隧道用
<zdon> jyf1987: 不明白
<hoxily> zdon, 那个估计是为了翻墙吧。我只成功在windows下参考教程用软件翻墙。
<jyf1987> 不明白就没有这个需求 也就不需要给你解释了
<zdon> hoxily: 对啊，我就是想翻墙
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/VTKmb.jpg
<happyaron> freeflying: :(
<hoxily> zdon, http://wap.cfresh.net/index-wap2.php?p=801  ,参考一下这个
<hoxily> zdon, 直接的ssh登录感觉就跟按Ctrl+Alt+F1进入tty1的感觉一样。
<zdon> hoxily: 感觉ssh登录是CPU占用率很高啊
<zdon> 时
<pityonline> 公司的网络这几天超级烂，光掉线了
<hoxily> zdon, 有么？我这里cpu使用率不高
<roylez> huntxu: .
<huntxu> roylez: ..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.michaelpetralia.com/One%20of%20my%20favorite%20memories.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 西班牙王室，太牛了 http://i.imgur.com/aikLZ.png
<flay> 这。。无语了
<MeaCulpa> ... 纺锤形族谱
<MeaCulpa> nb
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你应该看看埃及托勒密王朝的族谱，就是直系兄妹结婚的油条
<tusooa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我有一个女同学开店卖小饰品，取名叫Patra... 我问她为啥要叫这个，她说埃及艳后，"Cleopatra"
<MeaCulpa> 丫没文化，Cleopatra是"爸爸的荣耀"... 她那个店，就是爸爸店了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那为何不用全称呢
<MeaCulpa> Cleopatra只是一个称号，好莱坞演的那个末代Cleopatra是Cleopatra VII, 之前还有好多老母捏
<palomino|working> VII -o-
<MeaCulpa> 爸爸店里面有卖小文胸啥的，lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还不如在脑门是写上 bitch
<MeaCulpa> :O
<MeaCulpa> 那天在地铁看到一个捡破烂的，貌似穿了个T恤，上面写着“西南啥地质大学”
<MeaCulpa> 然后边上走过一个老外，穿的几乎和捡破烂的一个色系，只是胸前换成了"UCLA"
<MeaCulpa> 老美穿衣服品味也就这点了
<roylez> 恩，UCLA，到了这地盘还穿带这字的，要么是榆木脑袋，要么就是太有动机
<freeflying> roylez: 啥动机
<MeaCulpa> roylez: break?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/iqQrB.jpg
<roylez> freeflying: 瞎掰...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看看人家美国车..
<MeaCulpa> ..
<freeflying> roylez: UC那么分校，那个最NB
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可走？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一楼见
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你们比公务员还爽啊
<MeaCulpa> roger
<freeflying> 这么早就下班
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ... 茶歇啊
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<jyf1987> 我们这中午来上班
<Stifler> 有人没
<zdon> Stifler: 干吗？
<Stifler> zdon: ARCH配好中文后chromium中文方块是怎么回事？
<Stifler> zdon: gnome浏览器正常的
 * happyaron 在写ubuntu上的OSS教程
<zdon> Stifler: 设置字体
<Stifler> zdon: 好的，我试试
<flay> 有没有装中文字体
<Stifler> flh: 装了个gnome-zh之类的包，菜单标题栏之类的都是中文
<zdon> Stifler: 装文泉驿字体
<flay> 文泉驿微米黑
<pityonline> 最近咋老说 oss 啥的？
<Stifler> zdon: flay好的
<flay> oss4 赶紧换吧
<flay> arch +1
<roylez> freeflying: 喝茶而已
<frank_> can i change font etc in uxterm ?
<flay> uxterm？
<freeflying> roylez: sigh, 大公司就是爽啊
<roylez> freeflying: 合同上面写明没有喝茶的事件的，呵呵
<ayaka> oss好老了
<roylez> frank_: of course, why english?
<roylez> freeflying: 写明没有喝茶的时间
<frank_> roylez: chinese input not setup yet...
 * roylez 刚喝了咖啡，好困
<Stifler> frank_:用拼音阿
<MeaCulpa> ... 我倒是没仔细看过
<ayaka> 写英语比拼音好懂
<ayaka> 我在想有没有不要x的输入法
<frank_> scim is installed but not enabled.  which command to start? (scim***?)
<flay> scim -d
<ayaka> 对了，埃及总统下台了
<flay> 30年，也该换了
<freeflying> roylez: 靠，你们公司的咖啡好喝不
<happyaron> ayaka: ucimf
<happyaron> ayaka: 用framebuffer
<ayaka> 现在希望中国也
<frank_> flay,  thanks. but "Ctrl Space" won't switch to chinese.. Need more setting?
<Stifler> 装了中文字体后果然正常了，哈哈
<roylez> freeflying: 自己掏钱买的，味道一般
<ayaka> happyaron, 也就是说只能linux使用
<happyaron> ayaka: y
<ayaka> happyaron, 有没有能用在freebsd的
<happyaron> ayaka: 我没发现呢
<ayaka> happyaron, 谢谢了
<flay> frank_: 好像是有设置 XMODIFIERS 你google一下吧 我用的fcitx
<ayaka> 对了，大家认为一个需要写的web目录权限设置为几好777太恐怖了,644达不到要求，虽然这个意义不大
<arzyu> ayaka: 755怎么样
<tlze> 660行不
<ayaka> arzyu, 不错，但是担心php要检测目录
<ayaka> tlze, 这个不能访问
<tlze> 哦
<ayaka> 主要是r用于列出目录，w是写，x是如果知道路径不要r也能读
<zdon> ayaka: 644可以的
<ayaka> zdon, 写不了
<zdon> ayaka: 那744
<ayaka> zdon, 我说的写是指web用户，就是最后一位
<ayaka> 其实问题是最好一位只能用7吗，如果是phpbb3服务
<pityonline> 我又掉线了？
<woodliu> 我了个去，这里肯定可以说中文 ~
<ayaka> 今天好不容易配置完在AMD64的pcsx2，结果游戏内容让我倒了，linux都没有游戏修改器的
<ayaka> 不过用gdb也许不错？
<Yuking> ayaka: pcsx2是啥？
<ayaka> Yuking, ps2 emulator
<Yuking> ayaka: 哦，那对ps2的游戏支持好不？操控方便不？
<ayaka> Yuking, 98%支援，这个项目有年头了
<Yuking> ayaka: 操控呢？
<ayaka> 现在除了，ps3模拟没找落，jpsp的psp模拟太慢，电脑基本都能模拟
<Yuking> ayaka: 性能和3D也不错？
<ayaka> Yuking, 键盘或摇杆遥控
<ayaka> 可是似乎不支援CUDA（这个指M$版本的），linux下是用opengl,很好阿
<Yuking> ayaka: 那不错，看来回头我也折腾一下
<ayaka> Yuking, 但是您的电脑不一定有我的水平，这个比较耗支援
<Yuking> ayaka: 我的电脑应该还不错哈
<Yuking> ayaka: 你的啥配置？
<ayaka> Yuking, 其实只有有2.4G,2G,8900GT以上就行了，我很早时运行过
<Yuking> ayaka: 哦，那我的电脑远远这个水平了
<Yuking> ayaka: 远远超过
<Yuking> ayaka: 你的啥配置呢
<ayaka> Yuking, 那没问题，我也是
<ayaka> Yuking, 实在不行，在虚拟机中运行吧
<ayaka> Yuking, 6G，3.0G*4，Quadro FX 380
<Yuking> ayaka: 嗯，你的是很不错了。比我的好很多
<Yuking> ayaka: 我的是Xeon X3320/4G/HD4850
<ayaka> Yuking, 这个其实我觉得有的老了
<ayaka> Yuking, A卡很危险阿
<RavenChan> 谁熟pulseaudio?
<ayaka> Yuking, 因为要安装nvidia-cg-toolkit
<gebjgd> 正在考虑是否转移到tiling上
<ayaka> gebjgd, 那是什么东西阿？
<Yuking> ayaka A卡是问题
<gebjgd> Yuking, a卡没完呢体
<gebjgd> Yuking, a卡没问题
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我现在就是a卡
<ayaka> Yuking, 我当成考虑专业显卡是A好还是N好，因为要CUDA和X，所以选择N
<Yuking> gebjgd: 你也安装了那个模拟器？
<ayaka> gebjgd, PCSX2运行
<gebjgd> Yuking, 没用过
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 转来吧
<gebjgd> Yuking, 给老婆新买了个上网本amd fusion
<gebjgd> Yuking, 支持hdmi
<ayaka> gebjgd, 关键是要nvidia-cg-toolkit,不然好像不行
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我买A卡是因为它便宜
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我没有台式机
<ayaka> 不知道A的CG工具包
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 窗口太多。不爽
<ayaka> 其实终端也是问题，screen不好用
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你是指当前的wm还是tiling
<gebjgd> jyf1987, awesome
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 正在体验
<jyf1987> gebjgd: hoho
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 考虑中
<jyf1987> gebjgd: good luck
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 以前用过几天
<kilior> pidgin 的msn能传文件吗》
<jyf1987> msn插件可以 但是wlm那个pecan插件不行
<ayaka> Yuking, 对了帖子给您http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=316743
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 原生支援AMD64的模拟器与PCSX2的兼容运行
<Yuking> ayaka: 好的，谢谢！
<Loongjiang> hi
<Loongjiang> 哈喽
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍨ 
<j_> 哈喽
<pangyu> gebjgd: 看到你上线，想起好久没来这里了
<gebjgd> pangyu, 恩
<gebjgd> pangyu, 泡到小师妹了么
<pangyu> gebjgd: 悲剧啊
<jyf1987> 被人抢了 肯定是
<pangyu> gebjgd: 什么小师妹，浮云
 * jyf1987 要么就是其实是师娘
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我问教授有没有读博位置
<pangyu> gebjgd: 他说我们那里太穷，要我出去想办法
<gebjgd> pangyu, 哦
<gebjgd> pangyu, 读什么博阿
<tenzu> 泡网泡吧炮师妹
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你现在是博士了没？
<gebjgd> pangyu, 直接上班吧
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 上班了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 我问学历呢
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我还是读书好
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 硕士
<tenzu> 读傻了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 他说bielefeld有位置好像
<gebjgd> pangyu, 小心你博士毕业找不到工作
<j_> 我也想读书。。。工作太烦了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 干吗不读个 好去攻下女博士
<pangyu> gebjgd: 找啥工作
<jyf1987> 我想业余读书
<jyf1987> 不想专职读书
<gebjgd> pangyu, 我有个师兄就在那里
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我就读书的
<tenzu> jyf1987: 面对女博士，我们也就是个当受的份儿
<jyf1987> 现在这种公开课的很不错
<gebjgd> pangyu, 读博钱少
<j_> 看mit的网上教程那种业余吗？这种挺好
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪...
<gebjgd> pangyu, 而且你毕业了未必有公司要的起你
<gebjgd> pangyu, å°´å°¬
<tenzu> roylez: 主席～～一个受就把你炸出来了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 钱浮云尔
<gebjgd> pangyu, 我穷
<jyf1987> 不过最好是有虚拟场景的头盔和高速互联网 这样可以进入虚拟教室去上课
<pangyu> gebjgd: 读博了还当马仔去？
<gebjgd> pangyu, 很正常
<pangyu> gebjgd: 自己玩拉
<pangyu> gebjgd: 自己拉项目
<gebjgd> pangyu, 德国社会这样的机会不多
<gebjgd> pangyu, 你是外国人
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你不是读博么 有女博士否
<roylez> tenzu: 啥受？我知道兽兽
<pangyu> gebjgd: 这个看本事的
<jyf1987> roylez 受精的受 额
<gebjgd> pangyu, 看你们专业的就业情况了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 申请经费的问题，不一定是德国的基金会
<tenzu> roylez: 攻和受的故事。。。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 相反，在这边工作，反而前途有限
<gebjgd> pangyu, 我认识几个在海德堡读博的
<roylez> jyf1987: tenzu 你俩说的太高深...
<gebjgd> pangyu, 1800
<tenzu> jyf1987: 有啊，多的是。自认为在她们面前当不了攻
<gebjgd> pangyu, 国内过来的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 这个不错的
<gebjgd> pangyu, 没税
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我认识的还没这个数字呢
<gebjgd> pangyu, 也不好
<gebjgd> pangyu, 你说的那些是交税的
<jyf1987> roylez 我说错了 是 受惊的受 用拼音就是这点不好
<gebjgd> pangyu, 所以税后少了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 嗯，交啊
<gebjgd> pangyu, 有些的不交
<gebjgd> pangyu, 看情况
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我打算交，能拿长居的
<tenzu> roylez: 我的修改进度忽快忽慢，昨天还觉得月底没戏，今天就觉得搞快的话下周就能完事儿
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你长得就是一副小受样 小正太 给女博拿来用的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我认识一个diplom3年博士
<gebjgd> pangyu, 牛逼
<pangyu> gebjgd: 就拿长局了
<gebjgd> pangyu, 够快
<gebjgd> pangyu, 读博算工作
<pangyu> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> pangyu, 当然快
<tenzu> jyf1987: 就你长的像攻，来我这里一样被女博士ooxx
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不是的，没读完
<gebjgd> pangyu, 3年拿长居留？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 那没关系 男人不就是妇女用品么
<pangyu> gebjgd: 读了3年＋之前5年的diplom
<gebjgd> pangyu, 不算快了
<gebjgd> pangyu, 2年就能拿下
<pangyu> gebjgd: 这个要看个个州的政策
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我们这边比较严格的
<gebjgd> pangyu, 钱够了。学历够了。年头够了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 一般都去西边的，比如黑森，比较松
<gebjgd> pangyu, 就没问题
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你想的挺开朗
<gebjgd> pangyu, 上学期间折半
<jyf1987> tenzu: 大家都这么说 男人不过是妇女用品而已
<pangyu> gebjgd: 年头就是交钱
<roylez> tenzu: 交了才是定稿，之前说的都是没用的
<jyf1987> 如今博士长得像疼猪这样嫩的还真少
<tenzu> roylez: 现在已经没人管我了。。。我说能交就能交
<MeaCulpa> wow
<tenzu> roylez: 代理老板也跟我说，差不多改改就行了，不用花太多时间
<tusooa> Key u A 4 Exec exec paste.perl -t
<tusooa> ubuntu-cn-forum:我就是我2: 苏东坡问佛印道:“人人皆念观世音菩萨,观世音菩萨念谁?” 佛印答道:“念观世音菩萨。” 苏东坡诧异:“为何亦念观世音菩萨?” 曰:“求人不如求己。” 话不多说了，提问前先搜索 # 原来就是为了引出最后一句。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<tusooa> ?
<MeaCulpa> 袒胸露乳那位
<MeaCulpa> 佛印居右，鲁直居左...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 你这是那个什么核舟吧
<MeaCulpa> 恩...想起来了
<tusooa> ...
<jyf1987> readon hd5450的驱动 ubuntu上有没有？
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍩ 
 * Yuking 饿
 * Stifler 飞进人群开大了
 * Stifler 被秒
<tusooa> ls
<MeaCulpa> roylez: cya
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 死去吧
<flay> 问下我现在笔记本内存是DDR2 667的，可不可以装DDR2 800的条子
<Yuking> flay: 感觉是可以
<hymnusalae> tusooa, 你那個是？
<gebjgd> flay, 可以
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 有
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 就用xf86-vedio-ati
<flay> 额 google了一下，说800的频率会降到667 关键是看主板是否支持
<Yuking> gebjgd: 你的是啥A卡？
<tusooa> hymnusalae: 哪个？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我看看
<gebjgd> Yuking, 0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<Yuking> gebjgd: 开桌面的特效没？
<gebjgd> Yuking, openbox 要什么特效？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 从来不用特效
<Yuking> gebjgd: 哦，那就不需要了……
<gebjgd> Yuking, 而且昨天我上kde4.特效也没事阿
<Yuking> gebjgd:是可以用，但系统负载一高点就卡了。用的是ATI的官方二进制驱动
<gebjgd> Yuking, 没，我用的arch的开源驱动
<Yuking> gebjgd: 还不如集显的intel显卡效果好，破A卡
<gebjgd> Yuking, 没。比intel强
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我的是R700,开源支持的不好
<gebjgd> Yuking, 给老婆买的新小本子里面是amd fusion
<gebjgd> Yuking, 能用9个小时
<Yuking> gebjgd: 这个还是很新的呀。用起来如何/
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我在家的时候不喜欢用本本。
<gebjgd> Yuking, 还行。但是老婆用的win7
<gebjgd> Yuking, 慢
<reiv> gebjgd: 据说cpu和gpu集成到一个芯片里面了？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我没有台式机
<Yuking> gebjgd: WIN7在这种本子上应该装个精简版的
<gebjgd> Yuking, 就是starter版本
<gebjgd> reiv, 不是吧
<Yuking> gebjgd: intel的SB也是把显卡集成到CPU中了，与fuse有啥不一样？
<gebjgd> reiv, 反正是独显
<flay> 下班了 各位88
<gebjgd> Yuking, 号称apu
<hymnusalae> tusooa, “ubuntu-cn-forum:我就是我2: 苏东坡问佛印道:“人人皆念观世音菩萨,观世音菩萨念谁?” 佛印答道:“念观世音菩萨。” 苏东坡诧异:“为何亦念观世音菩萨?” 曰:“求人不如求己。” 话不多说了，提问前先搜索 # 原来就是为了引出最后一句。。。”
 * roylez 拜拜了诸位
<hymnusalae> tusooa, 這是什麽？
<hymnusalae> roylez, 99
<hymnusalae> roylez, 88
<reiv> gebjgd: fusion.amd.com上面把这个说的很神奇的样子。
<Yuking> gebjgd: 不过据评测，这个也没啥
<gebjgd> Yuking, 能放hdmv就够了
<gebjgd> Yuking, 反正我也不玩游戏
<Yuking> gebjgd: 看来只是amd对低端本本市场搞的一次宣传
<gebjgd> Yuking, 12w
<reiv> gebjgd: 图片： http://sites.amd.com/PublishingImages/Public/Graphic_ChartsDiagrams/PNG/AMD_E-350_Accelerated_Processor_Chart.png
<gebjgd> Yuking, 超级节电
<gebjgd> Yuking, 那个上网本
 * happyaron 继续写教程，oss4
<Yuking> gebjgd: 现在的上网本也有可以用到10小时的，都怎么实现的？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 因为很慢。。。。
<gebjgd> Yuking, 实际使用能到7到8个小时吧
<Yuking> gebjgd: fusion比较快？
<reiv> gebjgd: 和atom的Z系列比起来怎么样？
<gebjgd> reiv, 新。而且双核
<gebjgd> reiv, 不了解z系列
<gebjgd> Yuking, 没i比较
<Yuking> gebjgd: 龙芯据说马上出四核 的本本
<gebjgd> Yuking, 龙芯。。。
<reiv> gebjgd: z系列是给umpc用的，超省电，<10W
<Yuking> gebjgd: 嗯，我的一个KDE的QQ群里有个只有龙芯的人，他用着还不错
<gebjgd> reiv, 不支持hdmi
<reiv> gebjgd: 那个和cpu关系不大，应该是系统级别的东西吧
<gebjgd> reiv, Yuking 那个上网本音响不错
<gebjgd> reiv, Yuking 很给力
<Yuking> gebjgd: 哪个上网本？？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 就是给老婆买的那个
<gebjgd> Yuking, toshiba的
<Yuking> gebjgd: 哦~
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我家里有两个本本，一个是公家的，一个是自己的，都是联想的
<gebjgd> Yuking, Harman Kardon
<gebjgd> Yuking, http://www.harman.com/ZH-CN/OurProducts/Harmanbrands/Pages/HarmanKardon.aspx
<Yuking> gebjgd: 查了下，MS是一种比较好的音响哈
<gebjgd> Yuking, ms是什么？
<Yuking> gebjgd: ms=貌似
<gebjgd> Yuking, 。。。。。。。
<Yuking> gebjgd: 哈哈……我开始以为你那个 Harman Kardon是个人，所以查了下，好像是说一种比较的音响
<gebjgd> Yuking, 反正不是我用
<gebjgd> Yuking, 都是浮云
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我现在在用2004年和2006年的老本子
<gebjgd> Yuking, 她用的都是新的
<gebjgd> Yuking, 555555
<Yuking> gebjgd: 嗯，我觉得现用用ALC888声音加个麦博音箱，再用OSS4来驱动，已经不错了
<gebjgd> Yuking, oss4是什么？
<gebjgd> Yuking, arch还在aur里
<Stifler> NV显卡驱动自带libvdpau.so导致libvdpau-0.4.1装不上咋整
<zenghui> 有人可知cbp相关文档么？GTK编程方面的
<Kandu> gebjgd: 在 community 里有
<happyaron> http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/2011/02/12/ubuntu-oss4-sound/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 400 Bad Behavior . IN gettitle
<happyaron> 吃饭
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 400?
<Kandu> gebjgd: 尝试了下，我的alc888 加 oss4 果然比 alsa 好
<gebjgd> Kandu, aur里的？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 有防止恶意请求的，估计kk的请求被判断成恶意的了
<happyaron> 吃完饭发论坛上
<happyaron> cfy: http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/2011/02/12/ubuntu-oss4-sound/
<Stifler> 问题已解决
<Kandu> gebjgd: official repo
<gebjgd> Kandu, oss4?
<Kandu> gebjgd: y
<gebjgd> Kandu, 我怎么没找到
<cfy> happyaron: 我看看，那我也换。。
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我怎么找到了
<gebjgd> Kandu, Pakete (1): oss-4.2_2004-1
<Stifler> arch 真好用...
<debianer>  /join #stock-cn
<lainme> 又多了个arch党...
<Stifler> lainme: 哈哈
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这期的linux杂志帯的DVD里有chrom os..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那个有什么好的？
<M-sprite> 有谁用过recordmydesktop的？我想在录制视频的时候把正开始的音乐一起录制进去，
<M-sprite> 请问要加那些选项？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不知道。我只是描述事实，没表达观点
<M-sprite> gebjgd: 有谁用过recordmydesktop的？我想在录制视频的时候把正开始的音乐一起录制进去，要加哪个选项？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么不用编译内核的？
<cfy> 属于外挂的module么。。。
<Stifler> 兰亭序。。
<debianer> 锌年到，大家铜欢喜、胶好运、麦大步、豆发财、铝战铝胜，豆油钱赚，金玉满糖！
<cfy> 到处出错。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan PE宕机了？
<cfy> happyaron: 算了。。。安装都安装不上去囧。。。
<Stifler> test
<jyf1987> 哈哈 搞双屏了
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍪ 
<jyf1987> 不过ion3好像对双屏有问题
<Stifler> jyf1987: 一个屏WIN一个屏LIN？
<huangg> jyf1987: 弱弱的问 双屏用来做什么呢
<jyf1987> huangg: 可以多显示点东西
<jyf1987> Stifler: 正解
<jyf1987> 另外其实是借双屏骗个独显玩游戏
<Stifler> jyf1987: 牛
<happyaron> cfy: 编译的是内核模块啊
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么安装不上？
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道。搞不清楚。。。。
<jyf1987> 还可以一边全屏写代码 一边全屏看av
<jyf1987> 面向av编程
<cfy> happyaron: 感觉在乱来阿。连源代码地址都搞错了。。。
<Yuking> jyf1987: 哈哈
<cfy> happyaron: 我再等等好了。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 你的OSS4教程写好了？
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> Yuking: 啊
<happyaron> Yuking: http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/2011/02/12/ubuntu-oss4-sound/
<cfy> happyaron: 我想考虑换debian了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 哈哈，支持
<cfy> happyaron: 不过debian也没那么稳阿。你看主席不敢升级。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 主席是arch
<cfy> happyaron: debian要重装么？就是在版本之间的升级麻烦么？
<cfy> ld: unrecognized option '-Wl,--as-needed'
<happyaron> cfy: 不需要重装，直接升级就行
<Loongjiang> cfy: 升级特麻烦,弄不好就崩溃了
<cfy> happyaron: Loongjiang: 你们两个说的矛盾的。。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 说的是真的
<Loongjiang> 你可以看下debian手册来升级
<happyaron> 呃，我没遇到过问题。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 我有用试过的
<cfy> Loongjiang: 哦。。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 他不懂,
<cfy> happyaron: Loongjiang: 那debian崩溃了之后修复起来方便么？像gentoo本来就是chroot安装，所以崩溃也不怕
<gebjgd> cfy, 为什么要换debian？
<gebjgd> cfy, 来arch吧
<cfy> gebjgd: ...
<cfy> gebjgd: 我还以为你要说我为啥不用gentoo...
<Loongjiang> cfy: cfy 方便啊,重装下内核就可以了
<happyaron> cfy: debian 也可以 chroot啊
<gebjgd> cfy, gentoo费电
<gebjgd> cfy, 不绿色
<happyaron> cfy: debian 用 debootstrap 装就是chroot装的
<cfy> gebjgd: 寝室我不怕的。。。
<gebjgd> cfy, 所以阿，国人都是你这种素质
<gebjgd> cfy, 天朝好不了
<Loongjiang> cfy: 不过小心翼翼的还是可以升级成功的
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不要睬他，FreeBSD眾挺你！
<gebjgd> cfy, 挖社会主义墙角
<cfy> happyaron: Loongjiang: 厄，再说吧。。。。我不能因为一个oss就换。我试试自己编译。估计是ebuild写得太烂了。。。
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> gebjgd: 你回来吧:)
<happyaron> cfy: 换debian是明智之举
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 我們這叫墊社會主義桌角，中國產能過剩，要拉動內需。
<happyaron> 总有你折腾累了的时候
<Loongjiang> cfy: debian好用是真,
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你在搞什麽呢？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我在安装oss
<Loongjiang> 但他的升级我真不敢恭维
<xk123> 大家好！
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你试试。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你用什麽裝的？
<cfy> hymnusalae: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/OSS4
<^k^> xk123, 好  ㍫ 
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我現在就在用……Gentoo 的話以前也試過了。
<Stifler> 顶arch
<cfy> hymnusalae: 照着wiki装。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不要看 Wiki，去找 Bugzilla 上的 ebuild
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。
<hymnusalae> cfy, Bugzilla 的是 4.1 的，不行。oss-devel的話你還是算了，這種東西沒有必要用開發版。
<Yuking> happyaron: 发现你和openfetion有点点关系哈
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你怎么搜索的？
<xk123> ^k^ 你每天都在呀
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我怎麽搜索的……呃，你Google 找 Gentoo bugzilla oss4
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我怎麽搜索的……呃，你Google 找 Gentoo bugzilla oss4 ebuild
<hymnusalae> cfy, 一下就找到了。
<happyaron> Yuking: 一点点
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦，我用了自带的搜索。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 自帶的不一定好找。
<Yuking> happyaron: openfetion现在在我的环境不能运行了，也不知道哪个库出了问题
<hymnusalae> cfy, 有的時候用 Google 找很明智。
<happyaron> Yuking: 你有librsvg吗？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。。。还是google 强大。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 有呀。原本是好好的，不知道突然就不行了
<cfy> hymnusalae: http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=213194
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这个4.2的吧
<happyaron> Yuking: 呃，那不晓得了。
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我们这里用的好好的
<Yuking> happyaron: 出了一行信息，Read proxy information，然后就段错误
<hymnusalae> cfy, 最後有兩個4.2的，前面那個是正常工作的，後面那個是我提交的一個主動編譯的版本。後面那個有點問題。
<gebjgd> Yuking, 似乎是librsvg的问题
<hymnusalae> cfy, 如果你有時間，幫我回饋一些 http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=213194 的問題吧。如果沒有時間就不要用這個了。
<Yuking> happyaron:  它在我办公室的透明代理服务器环境下就没有成功过
<cfy> hymnusalae: 了解。我用倒数第二个试试
<Yuking> gebjgd: 哦？我换换这个库。但这个库我最近没有更新呀
<happyaron> Yuking: 代理就不知道了。
<happyaron> 代理功能比较弱
<cfy> hymnusalae: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184123
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这个里面算是哪个？
<hymnusalae> cfy, http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=213156
<hymnusalae> cfy, 用這個。
<Yuking> happyaron: 在办公室的现在家里的情况一样，只有那一行信息
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。
<Yuking> gebjgd: 你说是rsvg的问题，那是因为啥问题？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 跟某些版本不兼容？
<gebjgd> Yuking, happyaron 和我说的
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我自己没遇到过
<happyaron> gebjgd: huntxu 遇到的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 人品问题。。。
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我的rsvg是最新的，难道需要降级？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 那么多人都没有遇到。。。
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我看看我的
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我人品有问题？~~~~~~~~
<happyaron> :)
<jyf1987> 这个ion3双屏搞不起来 郁闷
<xk123> 有问题
<gebjgd> Yuking, librsvg 2.32.1-1
<gebjgd> Yuking, 因为你放弃了fcitx
<Yuking> gebjgd: 和我的一样呀~
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我哭了……
<gebjgd> Yuking, 人品值就降低了
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我的没事
 * Yuking ………………………………
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 啊？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 咋啦？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 而且那么多arch用户都没有问题
<happyaron> debian/ubuntu用户也没问题
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我的本本上也是好的……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我安裝 LibreOffice，編譯了一個下午以為一切順利，才發現到現在還沒有開始編譯 LibreOFfice……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: LOL
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 不要在那搞 LFS 了……你還真打算以後就 LFS 嗎？
<Yuking> hymnusalae: office你也编译？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 换debian吧
<hymnusalae> Yuking, FreeBSD 沒有找到 prebuilt 版。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 对呀，我用好像有六七处了呢
<happyaron> hymnusalae: debian kfreebsd
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 六七年了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 說了，項目完成和老板說88前不能換……
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 哦……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 你自己的电脑上呢。。。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 軟件都怎麽更新的？LFS記得有個所謂的包管理。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 哦，根据我的经验，libreoffice的DOC导出有问题啊
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我是拿自己電腦上的……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 我今天上午又换回OOo了
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 是嗎？我管不著。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 你不是要我再 C-c 然後再 cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org3 && make install clean 吧，會死人的……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 这个……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 好了,thx...还是你的ebuild好用:)
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我这里libreoffice还不错
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那個是好用的。後面有個不好用的。我這邊測試收集的錯誤信息和那個反饋的不太一樣。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你有 b.g.o 的帳號嗎？
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 反正libreoffice最近的几个版本我都试了，都有这个问题
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 好吧，我試試。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 就是DOC导出有问题，有时候死掉，没有规律，但出现的概率很高
<cfy> hymnusalae: 等下。。。我看错了。。。没装成功。。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 哦，那我導 DocX
<hymnusalae> cfy, 什麽情況？
<cfy> hymnusalae: b.g.o?
<hymnusalae> cfy, bugs.gentoo.org
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍫ 
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没有。
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 你超蛋疼。
<hymnusalae> ...
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 我很想发个QQ中的那个抠鼻子的表情，可惜没法发呢
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1243071
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这里。不过仍然认为安装成功了。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, ……
<cfy> hymnusalae: equery f oss显示没有文件。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 把 build.log 給我，這個太短了。
<xk123> QQ 已经深入人心了呀
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我找找。算成功安装。。。
<xk123> 要不 你没月给我10元，我让你名字变红 杂样
<reiv> cfy: qlist oss应该速度快些...
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没有那个东西。是成功安住那个的。。。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 人生如戏嘛，从娱乐的角度来说QQ还是不错
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没有那个东西。是认为成功安装的。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那這個錯誤是出現在什麽地方的？
<onshoestring> B-)
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這樣，emerge oss 1>1.txt 2>2.txt 把兩個文件都給我我對一下吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我再安装一次好了。然后我直接贴结果。等下
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 呃，QQ和我有什麽關系嗎？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 好的。謝謝。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 没有呀~
<cfy> hymnusalae: 厄。应该我说谢谢阿。。。。
<xk123> 。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 呵呵。沒有事。有人幫忙做測試當然好了。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, ……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 嘿嘿
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 人生如戏嘛，从娱乐的角度来说QQ还是不错。 我很想发个QQ中的那个抠鼻子的表情，可惜没法发呢 有關系嗎？
<xk123> 你用什么聊天软件，应该有自定义表情吧
<xk123> :-(
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 哦，明白了，那句话应该是发给xk123的
<hymnusalae> Yuking, ……
<xk123> 为什么是要发给我？ YUK
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1243080
<cfy> hymnusalae:
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 你最近有些暈呀？聽OSS4聽多了吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 上面那个是stdout，stderr没有内容
<Yuking> hymnusalae: ……囧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 好的。我看下。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 大概我人品真有问题了，把几个主要的包都降级了，但openfetion还是不得行
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 低音聽多了不好。要聽些對身體健康有益的。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 推薦梶浦由記。
<xk123> 你们自己电脑上都是装linux的发行版么。。。。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 對了，你有看致鬱系魔法少女小圓嗎？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你少文件了。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 都不知道你说的是啥子东西
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 我看 wengxt 前些日子被致鬱了……
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 看的我都想笑。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 这个字“鬱”咋个读哩？
<hymnusalae> cfy, oss-overlay 還在嗎？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 郁
<cfy> hymnusalae: 在的。
<Yuking> hy
<Yuking> hymnusalae: wengxt咋了？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 把那裏面的 files 裏的東西全拉出來，放到你的 oss 目錄下。知道我說的意思吧？
<reiv> 你们都觉得oss4和alsa声音有区别吗？？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不懂。。。哪里的files?
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 他看魔法少女小圓，被偉大的愛的戰士虛淵玄的腳本給治愈，哦不對，致鬱了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, oss-overlay 中 media-sound/oss/files
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。懂了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 把 files 目錄復制到你的 overlay 中。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 他还有这爱好啊，哈哈
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 我看他 blog 背景都換成那個了，下面一個帖子叫致鬱系魔法少女我就知道了。
<xk123> y,
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 不，那個動畫已經讓無數人崩潰了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 出來。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 哦？那看来我也得瞅下才是
<OT_iux> @@
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 嗯，祝你好運。
<cfy> hymnusalae: !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/media-sound/oss/files/01-2.6.30-kernel-pcidev.patch'
<cfy> hymnusalae: 好了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, ä½ ==
<reiv> cfy: ebuild xxx.ebuid digest
<cfy> hymnusalae: 正在编译。
<hymnusalae> cfy, reiv +1
<cfy> reiv: hymnusalae: 嗯。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 祝好運
<cfy> hymnusalae: 还是出错。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 內容一樣？
<reiv> hymnusalae: 你用oss4?
<hymnusalae> reiv, FreeBSD 除了 OSS4 還有好用的嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 可能是一样的。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 把 emerge --info 給我吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: oh
<reiv> hymnusalae: 想知道alsa和oss到底有没有区别...
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1243090
<cfy> hymnusalae: 上面
<hymnusalae> reiv, 對我而言我聽不出來。我只有超大聲的時候 ALSA 音質會很差。不過他們一個個都說好。你都問問看吧。
<ofan> 竟然还在纠结oss....
<ofan> 有人用过java程序么？ 为什么打开后是完全的空白？
<Yuking> 为了解决konversation的时间显示问题，已经没法输入中文了
<reiv> hymnusalae: PCM我都开太大音质很差。
<reiv> hymnusalae: s/我都//
<hymnusalae> cfy, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=752790
<reiv> ofan: 可能和AWT什么的有关？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 按照第2個帖子的第5條去做就好。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你不用？
<ofan> reiv: awt是啥，我的打开后看不到任何控件显示，但是程序还是响应的
<ofan> reiv: 关闭的时候能弹出对话框
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我好感動。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, LibreOffice 了！
<ofan> hymnusalae: 刚开始用
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯，好的。
<reiv> ofan: 貌似要设定一个环境变量，来控制java的渲染方式。
<happyaron> hymnusalae:嗯。。。
<gebjgd> ofan, awt swing = java gui
<ofan> reiv: 恩，有可能是这问题，怎么搞？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 似乎你這個是個例，問題是一個數組下標溢出是怎麽在不同的機器上發生不同的情況的……
<ofan> gebjgd: 不了解java，可能是啥问题？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥新年好
<reiv> ofan: export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit
<reiv> 试试
<reiv> cfy: 你的内核版本好高...
<ofan> reiv: 帅气，搞定了！
<cfy> hymnusalae: 弱问，修改了以后怎么做？还是emerge?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不。
<hymnusalae> cfy, ebuild make
<reiv> ofan: 以前查过，有点印象...
<cfy> reiv: 我希望新内核能解决我的问题。
<ofan> reiv: 恩 多谢.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 正確的說，你應該根據修改生成  diff，修改 ebuild 的。不過你顯然沒有這個心情。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。。。是的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, ebuild oss-4.2.2002.ebuild make 就行了應該。
<reiv> cfy: alsa不能用吗？
<caleb-> 发现 adobe flash *根本* 没用到 gtk, 只用到 libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
<caleb-> libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 以前是绑在 gtk2 里，但现在独立出来了
<caleb-> 所以只要有 libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0, gtk2 / gtk3 完全不需要
<caleb-> 把 libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 / libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 乱 link 成别的 lib, flash 使用一切正常
<caleb-> 难怪 adobe flash 对 gtk3 相容性 100% XD
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看黄段子学生会ing
<caleb-> 难怪 adobe flash 对 gtk3 兼容性 100% XD
<cfy> hymnusalae: !!! doebuild: 'make' is not one of the following valid commands
<cfy> reiv: 能用。。。
<caleb-> 因为根本就没用到
<edison0354> caleb-: 用上GTK+3了？
<reiv> cfy: emake ??
<caleb-> edison0354: 用九个月鸟
<hymnusalae> reiv +1
<edison0354> caleb-: 哦
<cfy> reiv: 没有emake阿
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不好意思，麻煩把下面那些個提示命令給一下。
<caleb-> edison0354: 3.0.0 正式版才刚出来
<reiv> cfy: 那为什么用oss4？
<edison0354> caleb-: 恩，昨天好象是
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是不是直接cd过去，make?我试试看
<happyaron> edison0354: oss4教程出来了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那樣可以是可以，可是你怎麽安裝？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦，也是。。
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1243115
<happyaron> cfy: 还没成呢？
<cfy> reiv: 折腾。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 装不上去。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, make 完了會放在 /var/tmp/portage/ 那裏面。
<happyaron> cfy: 出错日志？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。然后怎么安装？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 用 merge 吧。
<reiv> cfy: 参照http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/OSS4 ，不行吗？
<^k^> ⇪ title: OSS4 - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。
<hymnusalae> reiv, 不行吧， overlay 還是 4.1 的，那個源文件都不在了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 昨天装了下oss4-dkms，然后今天更新内核没有自动生成新的.ko
<cfy> reiv: 不行。自己不改变下。人家ebuild写得，连源代码都下载不下来。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 没关系，能用的
<edison0354> happyaron: oss4有什么优点呐？
<happyaron> edison0354: 我的nvidia驱动也有这种情况，但是能用的，dkms不白给
<cfy> hymnusalae: 还是不行。。。
<zenghui> 有人可知cbp相关文档么？GTK编程方面的
<happyaron> edison0354: 我这里感觉声音层次感好一点，可能心理作用，oss4+pulse的话效果很好，没有alsa的锁死情况
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哎，你還是不要省懶，做個diff吧。把源代碼找個地方解個包。
<edison0354> happyaron: 其实我又删了oss4了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你说我make好了再ebuild  xxxx instll咋样？
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> edison0354: 要折腾就看帖子吧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 也可以吧，試試。
<edison0354> happyaron: oss4+pulse是什么意思？输入输出用不同的？
<happyaron> 不是
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不過那個修改是在 inc， make 過程當中能有作用嗎？試試吧。
<happyaron> oss4是底层驱动，pulse是上层建筑
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 他的意思是 硬件 <- oss <- pulse <- app
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 话说你叫我出来干啥？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没效果。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 呃，做 diff 吧，不要懶。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 算了不搞了。现在oss开发怎么样了？
<reiv> cfy: 就是多了个b吧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 目前 rc3，感覺最近沒有什麽動靜。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不弄了。oss没问题阿。。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。那个over lay呢？死了？
<hymnusalae> cfy, overlay 早多少年就沒有人管了
<cfy> reiv: 我试过，好像是效验码不对吧
<cfy> hymnusalae: 厄。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这么说gentoo没人用oss?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我本來想試試再提交到 sunrise 的，可是我後來不用 Gentoo 了，就不方便維護，就不提交了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 先不折腾了。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 有人用。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。。我看生活大爆炸去。。谢了:)
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你看那 bug 不還有人回嗎？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 出新的了？
<cfy> hymnusalae: s04e15
<reiv> cfy: 不对是必须的
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你要的话，我可以http给你
<cfy> reiv: ...
<reiv> hymnusalae: 你用的是v4.2的oss吗?
<cfy> 不折腾了。。。我本来也用得不多。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不用了，acfun 上就快有了。
<hymnusalae> reiv, yes
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯
<hymnusalae> reiv, 4.1 在 asus 機型的 Hda-intel 上有 bug
<happyaron> hymnusalae: hg的修了些bug
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 建议用
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 呃，我信你呢，還是信人家 #oss 的 topic 呢？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我很為難呀……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我現在機器上可沒有 9999 類的程序呀……
<reiv> cfy: 我试试oss4
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不明白
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 你自己看hg的log就知道了
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 目前是2004+几个bugfix
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 呃……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 就是04年之後就什麽都沒有做了嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 2009年发的2004版
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。那算了吧。我不打算換了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 目前我這沒有感覺到有什麽 bug 之類的。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 而且也不打算再學習怎麽寫 FreeBSD 的 Makefile 了。
<happyaron> :)
<ofan> 谁用xorg-server 1.9.4
<Loongjiang> ofan: never
<void1> 有人用过lvm吗
<ofan> Loongjiang: 用什么版本
<ofan> void1: cfy用
<void1> 如何备份逻辑卷
<reiv> ofan: 我用...
<Loongjiang> ofan: 没有xorg
<reiv> cfy: 编译好了, 还没用...
<Yuking> 大家都用的哪个路由器呀，我的D-LINK DIR615L有时候会死机
<ofan> reiv: 快速托动窗口，停止后窗口显示会不会残缺？
 * edison0354 Oracle Linux 6发布
<gebjgd> edison0354, 没有opensuse给力阿
<reiv> ofan: 不会（我用的是compiz），但是emacs的mode line的显示有点小问题。
<edison0354> gebjgd: 主要是想吐槽Oracle的口碑
<ofan> 我这里横向托动过快就会显示错误..
<wecing> 弱弱地问下在termios.h的termios结构体里设置不用按回车scanf就会读入的位是哪个……在下google之，无果……
<ofan> wecing: man 3 termios
<hymnusalae> edison0354, Oracle Linux 是什麽東西？
<wecing> ofan: 我man过了……不过看迷糊了……好吧，我还是自力更生吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不知道，估计就甲骨文做了个发行版吧
<ofan> 决定放弃urxvt
<reiv> ofan: 用sakura吧。
<ofan> reiv: 要个速度快点 定制能力比较强的
<gebjgd> edison0354, 呵呵
<gebjgd> edison0354, 流氓
<reiv> ofan: sakura速度够快，定制一般。
<cfy> ofan: 我已经不用了。btrsf呢
<gebjgd> reiv, archbang
<cfy> ofan: 你能打开PE么？
<ofan> reiv: 貌似不支持真背景透明？
<cfy> ofan: 哦，我终于能打开了。。
<ofan> cfy: windows的PE文件？
<lifeng> ofan, 昨天debian的rxvt-unicode维护者说: rxvt-unicode is a total clusterfuck
<cfy> ofan: 那个网站，前面我打不开。
<ofan> lifeng: 差不多了，urxvt各种bug,启动速度5s以上，已经快沦为一个死项目了
<reiv> ofan: 支持伪透明
<gebjgd> ofan, 以前的版本还挺快
<ofan> cfy: 能打开..
<ofan> gebjgd: 不清楚，貌似是内核升级后就慢了
<lifeng> ofan, 启动怎么会这么慢，我在龙芯上也就一两秒
<gebjgd> ofan, 公司的opensuse10.1很快的
<reiv> ofan: 好像是真的透明..
<ofan> lifeng: 内核版本多少，urxvt版本？
<debianer> lifeng: 龙芯启动一两秒？
<ofan> reiv: 不是吧，是贴的背静图
<debianer> lifeng: 有这么快吗
<ofan> gebjgd: 最新内核？
<lifeng> ofan, linux 2.6.37, rxvt-unicode 9.09
<ofan> 谢特.. weechat也bug了
<lifeng> debianer, urxvt启动一两秒
<reiv> ofan: 等我贴张图
<cfy> http://startingpage.com/
<ofan> lifeng: 我这5s以上,,
<ofan> lifeng: 没有配置过？
<debianer> lifeng: 哦
<gebjgd> ofan, 你说公司的那个？
<ofan> gebjgd: 是
<debianer> lifeng: 是一种虚拟终端吗
<gebjgd> ofan, 用的kde 3.5
<gebjgd> ofan, 你觉得能是新的么？
<ofan> gebjgd: oh..
<gebjgd> ofan, 所以打开urxvt瞬间
<ofan> gebjgd: 总之经过某一次更新后就非常慢了
<gebjgd> ofan, 所以我用xterm中
<lifeng> debianer, 对的
<ofan> 而且我这切换工作区的时候还会显示错误，跟输入法配合也有问题
<qjy> 哦
<lifeng> ofan, 只配置了字体、背景、大小等十来项最基本的选项
<ofan> lifeng: 我也就这么几项，urxvt是多少版本？
<lifeng> 9.09
<reiv> urxvt好处是不要gtk，不好的地方是不能用gtk-im。
<debianer> happyaron: 最近有好玩的软件吗
<ofan> lifeng: 奥，现在最新9.10了
<ofan> 大概就是更新后bug了
<reiv> ofan: 截图，中间的那个term是50%透明的，左边的emacs和右边的term都是不透明的：http://s2.kimag.es/view/53421386.png
<lifeng> ofan, debian sid最新是9.09，龙芯上自己编译升级太痛苦了
<ofan> lifeng: 直接用gentoo..
<happyaron> debianer: oss4
<edison0354> lifeng: 支持国产的好孩子！
<ofan> lifeng: 这全编译的.. 比较搭配阿
<debianer> happyaron: 是不是可以替代alsa?
<edison0354> happyaron: 你对好玩的定义很好玩……
<edison0354> ofan: gentoo和lfs有啥区别？
<reiv> happyaron: jackd可以跑在oss4上面吗？
<debianer> happyaron: 那个天书棋谈是否有新版本了？
<lifeng> ofan, 试过gentoo，装完stage3，emerge -uDN world用了两天多
<happyaron> debianer: y
<ofan> edison0354: 区别大了吧，gentoo有完整的包管理，还有专人维护包
<happyaron> edison0354: 我折腾啥啥好玩 :)
<happyaron> reiv: 可以
<happyaron> debianer: 没有
<edison0354> ofan: 哦
<lifeng> ofan, 于是改投debian。台式机和thinkpad上用gentoo。
<xk123> 512内存装个 virtualbox 卡的不像话 郁闷
<debianer> happyaron: BFS是啥？
<edison0354> happyaron: 那是不是Destine也好玩？:P
<ofan> lifeng: 对gentooer来说，这个正常的吧
<debianer> happyaron: oss4有什么特点？
<lifeng> debianer, beyond FS
<xk123> 不懂是啥 google 一下
<ofan> lifeng: debian的编译 不是很方便
<lifeng> debianer, beyond LFS
<happyaron> debianer: 好几种bfs
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃，这不是一回事。
<happyaron> debianer: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=316792
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 教程：在 Ubuntu 上换用 OSS4 声音系统
<happyaron> ofan: debian 编译很方便啊
<ofan> reiv: 你这个是compiz+tint2?没用DE？
<reiv> ofan: tint2 + compiz，下面的是conky
<ofan> happyaron: 不是头文件和bin都分开的
<happyaron> ofan: 那也很放啊
<happyaron> apt-get build-dep
<lifeng> ofan, 编译着自己用还算方便，符合debian规范拿去发布就比较麻烦
<ofan> happyaron: 这个如果有些依赖没装，也会编译依赖而不是去下载依赖的bin？
<debianer> happyaron: 介绍很详细，谢谢你的教程
<lifeng> ofan, dh脚本已经做得很强大了
<ofan> reiv: compiz脱离DE用，需不需要特别设置？
<reiv> happyaron: oss4有什么好的gui的，不是DE的mixer吗？
<happyaron> ofan: build-dep 是直接详细到你马上可以configure
<ofan> lifeng: oh~
<happyaron> reiv: 我选择了继续用pulseaudio
<happyaron> 这样对日常操作影响最小
<reiv> ofan: 看个人的情况了。我现在自己把按键改成和awesome一样了，基本都用键盘。
<debianer> reiv: 很久不见哦
<happyaron> 只把音视频播放器单独设置成OSS4
<reiv> happyaron: 前后试过3次用pa，每次都放弃了。现在用jackd(alsa backend)
<ofan> reiv: tint2能不能配合awesome或者其他tiling wm使用？
<reiv> debianer: 昨天刚回上海。
<happyaron> reiv: oss4+jack可以达到专业级水平
<debianer> reiv: 上海好地方
<reiv> ofan: 应该可以。
<debianer> happyaron: jack是啥？
<edison0354> debianer: 也是一个声音系统
<ofan> 不错..
<xxc> Couldn't look up your hostname 是怎么回事?
<edison0354> debianer: MAC就是jack
<happyaron> debianer: 和pulseaudio一个层次的声音系统
<happyaron> ofan: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.zh-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian 新维护人员手册
<happyaron> ofan: 很简单的
<reiv> happyaron: 现在比较郁闷，我用的是同轴的数字输出，不知道怎么配oss
<happyaron> reiv: 我都不知道啥叫”同轴数字输出“。。。
<xxc> 问大家个问题,我用C写socket链接irc..服务器返回Couldn't look up your hostname是怎么回事?
<caleb-> http://hyperrate.com/thread.php?tid=22258 # 發現 Adobe flash 只用到 gdk, 完全沒用到 gtk (繁体)
<edison0354> happyaron: 就是咱们是3.5mm，人家是同轴输出，类似光纤的感觉吧
<reiv> happyaron: 声卡输出数字信号，外面在配一个AD转成模拟的声音信号。
<happyaron> 哦
<xxc> 是不是socket的sockaddr设置问题
<happyaron> 我用过的最高档玩意儿就是HD Audio了。。。
<xxc> ....
<reiv> 同轴和光纤一样的，以前是用光纤的，因为在电脑前面，不方便，就改同轴了。
<reiv> happyaron: 我的也是HD audio
<edison0354> reiv: 你几W的音箱？
<ofan> xxc: 不是，我这也有，是irc服务器的问题
<reiv> edison0354: 耳机。。
<edison0354> reiv: 几K的耳机？
<xxc> 俄...
<reiv> edison0354: 问价格？
<edison0354> reiv: 恩
<xxc> 我以为socket要设置我的ip
<gebjgd> reiv, 有钱人
<reiv> edison0354: 1k的，hd680
<gebjgd> reiv, 有钱人
<edison0354> reiv: 几W的耳放？
<gebjgd> reiv, 富二代？
<edison0354> reiv: 几K的声卡？
<xk1231> 1
<xk1231> 1
<reiv> edison0354: 用的是便携式的，很废。
<xk1231> :-D
<reiv> edison0354: 集成声卡...
<ofan> 耳机很烧money
<reiv> gebjgd: 我是自己打工赚钱的...
<edison0354> reiv: 耳放还有便携式的？
<reiv> edison0354: 有，ibasso d10
<edison0354> reiv: 额，好耳机的阻抗真的很高？普通接口能不能带起来？
<reiv> 我X，oss居然出声音了，啥都没配...
<edison0354> reiv: ……
<reiv> 等贴截图
<ofan> edison0354: 必然高
<edison0354> ofan: 表示见过的最贵的耳机也就是水果的耳机了
<ofan> edison0354: 普通的设备不行，需要功放
<edison0354> ofan: 那叫耳放～:)
<ofan> edison0354: 水果的 只能算山寨的品质
<ofan> edison0354: 耳机功放
<reiv> edison0354: hd880贵死了，5位数...
<edison0354> ofan: 在那些动辄几K的东西面前确实是山寨……
<Aoy_c> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread375320.html      求助...
<^k^> ⇪ title: 怎么备份还原 Arch Linux - LinuxSir.Org
<ofan> edison0354: 不，是跟几十块的没什么区别
<edison0354> ofan: 囧
 * reiv 有图有真相(Gentoo OSS4): http://s2.kimag.es/view/87027574.png
<ofan> 电驴上有个文件所有源都缺同一块数据，真悲剧...
 * reiv ossinfo: http://pastebin.com/pQw8Gtq7
<edison0354> ofan: 正常，正常，淡定
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<happyaron> ofan: 用迅雷
<happyaron> ofan: 缺的部分有服务器给你补，哈哈
<ofan> happyaron: 能行？ amule和迅雷不兼容吧..
<Loongjiang> 还有人么,问下各位,procmail出现以下错误是怎么回事
<Loongjiang> Delivery error (command procmail 4118 wrote to stderr: procmail: Couldn't create "/var/spool/mail/Loongjiang") msg  14/656 (9873 bytes), delivery error (command procmail 4118 wrote to stderr: procmail: Couldn't create "/var/spool/mail/Loongjiang")
<happyaron> ofan: 重新下呗，反正amule的没那块数据也是白扔
<ofan> happyaron: 汗..
<Loongjiang> 怎么搞的
<happyaron> ofan: 迅雷下载速度快，怕啥
<edison0354> ofan: 逊雷跟emule校验文件块的方式不同～于是你只能重新下
<lifeng> Loongjiang: 检查/var/spool/mail目录的权限
 * edison0354 我把final cut给下下来了……
<ofan> edison0354: 试试.
<edison0354> ofan: 但是我是BS用逊雷下ed2k链接的
<Loongjiang> lifeng: 当然没什么权限,哦,我明白了,再试下
<ofan> edison0354: 我BS 迅雷那破会员，破广告
<happyaron> ofan: 免费的能那么快就不错了
<edison0354> ofan: 本地会员补丁，自己Google吧
<Loongjiang> lifeng: 怎么改变文
<xk1231> 123
<happyaron> edison0354: 你在用吗？
<happyaron> edison0354: 本地会员补丁
<edison0354> happyaron: 基本不用逊雷
<happyaron> 哦
<edison0354> happyaron: 我用chromium自带下载……
<happyaron> ok。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 倒是在用疼逊的本地会员
<happyaron> :)
 * reiv 用wget挂机下载...
<xk1231> 不是吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 魔禁18看了没？
<xk1231> 为什么我的名字 多出一个1 ？
<edison0354> xk1231: 因为xk123已经被占用
<edison0354> xk1231: 你刚刚退的时候不是正常退的吧
<edison0354> xk1231: 过一会儿改ID就行了
<xk1231> 唉。。。咋办！
<xk1231> 原来如此呀。。学习了
<lifeng> Loongjiang: procmail一般会有设置user/group的权限位，group通常是mail，此时/var/spool/mail的group应当是mail，并设为同组可写、加上设置group的权限位以保证该目录下的文件继承mail group
<xk1231> :-*
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，無下限一集。只知道殺必死了嗎？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不過最後還是很糾結的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，前几秒刚下完……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 听说是御坂家族无限卖萌的一话
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 而且校内出了个电磁炮的公共主页geso
<hymnusalae> edison0354, geso就算了……你最多也就能個dewa
<Loongjiang> lifeng: 多谢,那个目录下我没权限读写,文件只属于ROOT,搞了半天,好了,多谢提醒
<lifeng> Loongjiang: 不客气
<Loongjiang> fbterm emacs mutt wicd全搞定
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 怎么开篇即使杀必死……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 就是
<sheshark> tcpkill没用了，对方应该是用了反arp欺骗的软件了
<sheshark> 我该怎么办，网页也打不开了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 真是卖萌也要有个限度……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 还有炮姐的表情咋那么像百合子……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 天哪，三个misaka……
<gebjgd> Loongjiang, wicd能搞定umts么？
<RavenChan> 话说父进程被杀掉以后子进程会收到信号吗？
<Loongjiang> gebjgd: umts是什么东西
<gebjgd> Loongjiang, 3G
<Loongjiang> gebjgd: wicd是网络,当然可以3G了
 * RavenChan 父进程被杀掉以后子进程会收到信号吗？
<gebjgd> Loongjiang, 我就找到了networkmanager搞定3G的信息
<Loongjiang> RavenChan: 父进和被杀掉以后,子进程变厉孤儿进程
<RavenChan> Loongjiang, 就是说子进程怎么知道自己的父进程被杀掉了
<Loongjiang> gebjgd: 只要驱动支持,杀抻networkmanager再运行wicd wicd-curses 就可以了
<Loongjiang> RavenChan: 你最好去看嵌入式系统开发上讲的,我也一知半解,
<gebjgd> Loongjiang, i'm using wicd 1.7.0-4 but wicd-curses still does not list connect usb-umts-modems sad
<gebjgd> how far is the development of this feature in wicd?
<gebjgd> Loongjiang, 还在开发用
<gebjgd> Loongjiang, 还在开发中
 * Loongjiang 去看自已重新构筑的系统去了,呆会再见 
<xxc> 为什么用C写的socket和python写的socket运行结果不一样
<Loongjiang> gebjgd: 别管他,只管装上用就是
<gebjgd> Loongjiang, 不用
<gebjgd> 继续networkmananger
<Loongjiang> thanks very well
<caleb-> http://hyperrate.com/thread.php?tid=22261 # 取得 Adobe flash 10.2 的 /tmp/FlashXX* 影片暫存檔 (繁体)
 * jyf1987 FYA
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> Nokia 以后用wm了...
<ofan> 也会用meego吧
<MeaCulpa> hmm...那么QTopia呢...
<ofan> 那个很早了吧
<ofan> qt应该不会受多少影响
<MeaCulpa> Qt 不知道以后会弄成啥样子
<MeaCulpa> en... 用wm就是花钱少受罪
<jyf1987> nokia are dying
<MeaCulpa> 倒是可以腾出人力搞别的
<lifeng> #debian-devel刚才在讨论Qt能卖多少钱的问题
<ofan> #qt-chat
<ofan> qt别卖给m$就好
<happyaron> 卖了的花kde众就又哭了。
<happyaron> 的话
<MeaCulpa> 我说，谁知道现在的ipodtouch 怎么锁定和解锁 屏幕旋转？
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: Qt 不止KDE了现在
<jyf1987> happyaron: heihei
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 代表作还有啥？
<happyaron> jyf1987: ？
<jyf1987> happyaron: qt -> kde
<happyaron> :)
<ofan> 不太可能吧，kde的人不爽的话，很快就再起一个
<ofan> 跟openoffice一样
<Aoy_c> 我编译的transmission2.04打不开了, 貌似升级了libevent2.0 但提示libevent-1.4.so.2:cannot open.....
<happyaron> ofan: fork qt谁支持你
<Aoy_c> 怎么解决
<happyaron> ofan: office软件是不可或缺的，所有发行版都必须有。qt还有gtk
<ofan> happyaron: 社区支持就好了，而且一旦qt远离社区，肯定软件作者都会支持离社区更近的
<ofan> happyaron: gtk可代替不了qt
<happyaron> ofan: 但是QT fork之后不可能有那么多人继续支持它
<happyaron> 这很尴尬
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不会阿，Qt以前那个激进的licence都有很多人支持
<ofan> happyaron: 未必吧，至少kde社区还会用fork的，而且也没多少理由用不fork的吧？
<happyaron> ofan: 发行版默认都用GNOME了，QT对这些提供商来说现在也是相当次要的。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: fork了谁开发呢？
<happyaron> ofan: ^
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 要么开源，要么付钱，很多想留点私活的穷人都很不爽这个协议
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不知道~
<ofan> happyaron: 显然自由软件这边更倾向于开放的qt，就算fork出来的差了点
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我看到Intel的ui都在用Qt
<Loongjiang>  各位好,怎样在menu.lst 中加入参数,让系统等三秒让用户选择,我的没有这项,
<lifeng> Aoy_c: 重新编译transmission
<happyaron> ofan: 自由软件的都在用QT写东西，但是有多少人愿意去写QT本身呢
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: QT没了intel也不疼不痒啊。
<hymnusalae> Qt fork 掉了？
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那是，我只是举个例子，还是有很多人在用的
<MeaCulpa> 自由软件的簇拥应该更喜欢以前的双licence
<Aoy_c> lifeng: 重新编译transmission2.04也可以吧
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 刚才不是说如果QT被M$收购么
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那不太可能，以m$的能力在wtl上写一层库也很快的
<Yuking> happyaron: QT怎么可能被MS收购哦
<MeaCulpa> m$很快就要关闭第三方winapi调用了~~
<MeaCulpa> 全部用.net
<ofan> happyaron: kde的人呗
<MeaCulpa> 一切第三方都去死了
<lifeng> Aoy_c: 通常情况下是可以的
<happyaron> ofan: 不见得
<happyaron> :)
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我觉得M$可以关闭第三方winapi调用了
<ofan> happyaron: 要不然kde就接受命运，直接挂了？
<MeaCulpa> 只允许.net或者directx
<happyaron> ofan: 不能，但是kde会继续低迷
<Aoy_c> lifeng: 谢了,我编译看看
<Yuking> MeaCulpa: 真的？
<MeaCulpa> KDe 现在还没开始低迷吧
<MeaCulpa> Yuking: 我觉得winapi以近没必要存在了
<happyaron> ofan: 以前如果QT早就GPL，那怎么会让gnome有今天
<MeaCulpa> Yuking: 完全可以关闭了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ^
<ofan> happyaron: 你认为kde最后会挂？
<Yuking> MeaCulpa: KDE那儿其实有一个QT的copy，就叫qt-copy
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不是吧，Qt的协议比gpl更激进
<happyaron> ofan: 挂是不会
<ofan> happyaron: qt一开始不是gpl?
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 很多人有私心，才希望Qt换协议
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Qt以前是双 licence
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 也就是那许可证把RH等人给撵走了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要么gpl要么付钱
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 现在发行版都GNOME默认
<Yuking> ofan: QT以前不是GPL。现在改成双LIC了
<ofan> happyaron: 我记得是qt的创始人，也是kde的创始人？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 以前要么gpl要么付钱， 这个协议很激进，对开源有好处
<ofan> Yuking: 以前是没有lgpl吧？
<Kakurady> 应该说是3重协议，GPL+LGPL+付钱
<Kakurady> 最早连GPL都没有。
<Kakurady> 所以才会有GNOME
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 后来想用Qt,又不想开源也不想付钱的人多，就有人骂Qt协议了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这个 知道
 * MeaCulpa Qt服务费比RH便宜的多，脸
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 所以我就很奇怪，老的Qt协议其实是对开源有好处的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 不对
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 老QT不是自由软件哦
<happyaron> QPL
<ofan> 现在是新的了
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那是老的老
<happyaron> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/books/kde-2.0-development/ch19lev1sec4.html
<MeaCulpa> QPL -> GPL+Commercial -> LGPL+commercial
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我就说那老license给gnome机会了。
<Yuking> MeaCulpa: 嗯，老的是不是GPL，好像从4才开始有GPL.
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 恩，那是
<ofan> qt也不能算真正的free software,可能因为这个很多自由软件的人不爱它
<MeaCulpa> Yuking: Qt3 就有gpl了
<metbsd> excel里怎么移除所有包含0的
<happyaron> ofan: 现在是了吧
<metbsd> 在一列里
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不爱Xorg的自由软件的人绝对比Qt多
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 照样现在还没被替换
<MeaCulpa> xorg活的好好的
<lifeng> Qt以QPL发布之前是不允许修改代码的
 * MeaCulpa 反正电脑里18个glib了，多点gtk无所谓
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: xorg 无可替代啊
<ofan> happyaron: 不满足 the freedom to use the software for any purpose 这一条
 * MeaCulpa 最恨gtk自说自话的全局配置
<happyaron> ofan: 不能修改代码，远远不是啥自由软件了
<MeaCulpa> 那GPL太不厚道了
<MeaCulpa> Apache, FreeBSD那样的lic才好
<happyaron> 我知道QT比GTK好，但是KDE4也不给力啊。
<MeaCulpa> gpl阻碍发展了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 为啥不爱Xorg,原因跟这不一样吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，不爱xorg,是明知她的模式老土，又找不到好的替代
<djkk> hello ，问下，新的xwindows，好吗？新的构驾，据说反映速度很快啊
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 没有gpl的话，那自由软件也发展不起来哦
<Yuking> djkk: 新的xwindows指啥？
<ofan> wayland
<jyf1987> y server?
<MeaCulpa> 现在用gpl的大家伙越来越少了，一个在营业的服务器，里面跑的应用大多不是gpl的吧
<ofan> 还在娘胎里..
<djkk> Yuking 也忘了
<ofan> 问了也白问..
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 貌似除了内核，应用层的都是apache, bsd style
<jyf1987> bsd cool
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: mysql?
<djkk> Yuking 不是说模型不再是 server-client
<MeaCulpa> mysql不是单纯gpl的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 大胡子以前不是倡导库用lgpl么
<MeaCulpa> apache不是，pgsql，perl py, php 都不是
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 你看ffmpeg呢
<MeaCulpa> litehttpd是gpl么？
<jyf1987> pgsql,py?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: gpl能很大程度限制民间开发者.. 对企业没什么利可图
<MeaCulpa> ffmpeg是~~
<Yuking> djkk: 查了下wayland，的确说的是很好的一个东本
<lifeng> happyaron: FSF已把LGPL设为obsolete
<ofan> 企业家还不想搞共产主义..
<happyaron> lifeng: 照样得用
<MeaCulpa> 但是imagemagick是gpl么？
<happyaron> lifeng: 你说给你个.py，你用gpl怎么限制人家link？还不如lgpl
<MeaCulpa> 要我说，还是WTFPL吧~~
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: :O
<ofan> happyaron: py可以预编译啊
<happyaron> ofan: 你要提供源代码的好不好，gpl
<MeaCulpa> 说道py...pyQt太给力了，py其他的ui库不好用
<ofan> happyaron: 基于py的程序都要给代码？
<Yuking> <bhodgins> Ubuntu is a dirty dirty system, in my opinion
<happyaron> ofan: 不是，我说如果你用py写程序，gpl和lgpl选择一个
<happyaron> gpl存在盲区
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 要是还有一个像Qt那样可以编译前宏处理的UI库就好了
<djkk> Yuking wayland不知道好不好，难道这是linux未来的桌面?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 奥
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 呃，不知道
<ofan> happyaron: 奥
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 任何语言要bind Qt, 只需要实现Qt macro的转换即可
<happyaron> 说不定wayland没咋地就被xorg把大脑吸了。
<djkk> Yuking 感觉现在的gnome很迟钝
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 不错
<Yuking> djkk: 似乎是的，好像ubuntu称未来要用这个东西
<happyaron> xgl出几天就被xorg给吸了。
<djkk> happyaron 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 所以无论什么脚本语言，要bind Qt,调用层次都很清晰，不用一层层的库去调
<happyaron> 哦
<ofan> happyaron: c/c++写的gpl的也不好限制啊
<happyaron> ofan: 但是可以严格限制link啊
<ofan> happyaron: 怎么限制？
<happyaron> ofan: 脚本语言还涉及解释器，你怎么算许可证呢？
<ofan> happyaron: 源码不都有了么
<MeaCulpa> 解释器源代码也有，解释器直接包装在里面
<happyaron> ofan: 但是可以清楚地判定你是否link了它的二进制库
<ofan> happyaron: 同样的 py的也可以啊
<MeaCulpa> py 和 lua, ruby 在游戏领域的发展就是这样的
<ofan> happyaron: 如果别人偷代码的话 不也能看出来
<MeaCulpa> 现在的游戏，尤其网游，基本就是上面三个
<happyaron> ofan: py有解释器，如果你用gpl发布了code，人家可以还是可以直接 import 你，没有link
<djkk> MeaCulpa 为什么没perl?
<happyaron> ofan: 这时候到底算不算违反许可证？
<jyf1987> lua
<ofan> happyaron: 这个没有link,gpl有做规定么？ 如果是库的话，不能import就废了，普通程序就不清楚了
<happyaron> ofan: gpl禁止link你库的程序不gpl
<happyaron> ofan: 你选gpl的原因就是想让所有用你库的东西也都gpl
<happyaron> ofan: 但是脚本程序这个时候你怎么限制？
<happyaron> gpl就没意义了
<ofan> happyaron: 有点吧，分发什么的..
<happyaron> ofan: 那就是lgpl了
<ofan> happyaron: 应该可以对协议补充吧
<happyaron> ofan: 那就是你自己写的协议了
<happyaron> 不是gpl/lgpl。
 * Yuking 仔细看了下wayland的说明，好像非常非常不错哈
<OT_iux> @@我看的是OMG!Ubuntu的wayland介绍= =
<OT_iux> 看起来挺让人心动的= =
<ofan> happyaron: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31412/proprietary-plug-ins-for-gpl-programs-what-about-interpreted-languages 这个貌似给了种其他的解释
<^k^> ⇪ title: python - Proprietary plug-ins for GPL programs: what about interpreted languages? - Stack Overflow
<Yuking> OT_iux: 就是呢，ubuntu说11.10上可能会用
<djkk> 情人节将至,组队去超市拧没卖掉的巧克力
<OT_iux> *_* 到时候试试看
<djkk> 如果wayland效率确实高的话，^_^,  有福啦
<Yuking> OT_iux: 说的我现在都想去弄一下了，嘿嘿
<OT_iux> 现在的似乎已经可以装着玩了
<djkk> 早可以了
<djkk> 一年前就可以了
<Yuking> OT_iux: 不过好像上面没有啥应用
<happyaron> ofan: 哪里不一样呢？
<happyaron> Yuking: gnome3是与X无关的
<OT_iux> yuking 听说只是作为窗口管理器……
<happyaron> 只要cairo支持就能上
<OT_iux> hardware - sys - wayland - gnome3 - app - user
<ofan> happyaron: GPL软件的衍生作品也需要是GPL的吧
<Yuking> happyaron:  OT_iux 我刚刚看了，但感觉gtk3还没完善wayland的支持
<happyaron> ofan: 嗯
<OT_iux> Yuking: 反正，等11.10出来估计就完善了 xD
<Yuking> 但从UBUNTU的介绍来看，似乎现在就能用了一样
<djkk> Yuking 在用ubuntu?
<Yuking> djkk: 本本上中，但基本不用
<Yuking> djkk: 本本上是
<djkk> Yuking 是的话，现在就可以用
<ofan> happyaron: 所以对于可以认为是一个py程序衍生出来的新程序就需要GPL了，http://smalltalk.gnu.org/blog/bonzinip/towards-permissive-copyleft-license-dynamic-languages 这里还说GPLv3支持添加额外的授权条件
<djkk> Yuking 该下那个源，可以装wayland，测试的
<happyaron> ofan: 人家只用你的API不饿
<happyaron> ofan: 人家只用你的API呢
<happyaron> ofan: 这时候你没有复制其中的代码片段，不算衍生作品
<ofan> happyaron: 如果那个新程序严重依赖这个GPL协议的py程序 应该就算是衍生作品了
<ofan> happyaron: 我就是说的这种新的解释..
<M-sprite> ofan: 我的wordpress建好了，我是使用花生壳来使用域名的，我的域名是numbchild.gicp.net但是这样看到的是index.html文件，我要怎么才能用域名访问我的wordpress啊？
<happyaron> ofan: 严重依赖也没用，GPL只限制代码段复制。依赖不依赖要靠专利来限制。
<happyaron> ofan: 许可证无法说你程序依赖我的程序，就必须什么都听我的。
<Kakurady> M-sprite: 好像是mod_rewrite之类的要放到Apache配置文件或者.htaccess里面之类的。
<M-sprite> Kakurady: 额，完全不懂，我还是新手。在实验建网站。。。。
<Kakurady> 我也不懂(笑)
<M-sprite> 我在wordpress上看到什么subdir什么的，在url里怎么变成subdir啊
<billlee> M-sprite, 如果你的wordpress放在/var/www/html/wordpress/你可以试试访问http://umbchild.gicp.net/wordpress/
<djkk> M-sprite 我在wordpress上看到什么subdir什么的，在url里怎么变成subdir啊
<djkk> M-sprite <IfModule dir_module>
<djkk>     DirectoryIndex index.php index.html default.html
<djkk> </IfModule>
<ofan> happyaron: gpl里只说复制代码才算衍生的？
<M-sprite> billlee: 是吧哪里的wordpress放到html下啊？
<M-sprite> djkk: 这个代码在哪里编辑的啊？
<djkk> M-sprite 老大，你这...
<billlee> M-sprite, 你应该看看apache的文档
<djkk> M-sprite httpd.conf
<happyaron> ofan: 或者是你用gpl里的思路自己实现，也算衍生。
<M-sprite> billlee: djkk： 额，是应该看看了，没有整体性了解过，嘿嘿
<happyaron> ofan: 想脱离gpl，必须忘掉它的实现方法，自己从头构思
<djkk> M-sprite 文档资料里面有
<M-sprite> djkk: 哪里的文档资料？网上的？
<M-sprite> djkk: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf里面怎么什么都没有啊/
<happyaron> M-sprite: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf里有一句是这样写的 include /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<happyaron> :)
<billlee> M-sprite, 还有文件权限的设置也很重要。例如如果apache对.htaccess没有写入权限，那么wordpress就不能自动配置固定链接。
<M-sprite> djkk: 写了那个代码后可以访问了，:-)，谢谢
<djkk> M-sprite 我也刚学
<M-sprite> happyaron: 那个。htaccess在哪儿啊？我要把权限怎么赋个诶wordpress？比如chmod u+wrx wordpress ?
<M-sprite> djkk: 还是不行，白高兴了，在localhost下可以，但是numbchild.gicp.net/wordpress下不行
<billlee> M-sprite, 我是 cd /var/www/html/wordpress/; touch .htaccess; chown root:apache .htaccess; chmod 664 .htaccess;
<M-sprite> billlee: 那你的html目录下，在域名上是什么样的url啊？
<billlee> M-sprite, 我是用 localhost/wordpress/ 没有弄到根目录，因为这个httpd上还有另外一个应用
<M-sprite> billlee: 我看了下，本来就有这个文件了，而且权限是www-data root
<M-sprite> billlee: 那你的域名url是什么样的？比如你url进wordpress是什么链接？
<billlee> M-sprite, 那可能是发行版的差异，我的是在CentOS上自己去worldpress网站下载来安装的。
<happyaron> billlee: private msg
<djkk> int optopt = '?';
<djkk> 什么意思
<djkk> c学的糊里糊涂的,可以   int optopt = '?'  吗
<billlee> djkk, 应该可以
<Kakurady> 如果可以 char mewmew=90 的话，当然可以 int optopt='?'
<Kakurady> 虽然这样的程序不好看。
<ofan> djkk: 字符就是一个整数
<billlee> djkk, 隐式类型转换 char 到 int
<djkk> 恩 ^_^
<ofan> djkk: int a='asdc'; 大部分编译器里都可以
<Yuking> int和char其实根本是一码事，只是取值范围不一样
<RavenChan> Yuking, 大小也不一样
<billlee> char 就是 8位有符号整数
<Yuking> RavenChan: 嗯
<djkk> 受教
<djkk> 发现baidu屏蔽字符的，象& | ，都没结果，google到是很牛
<Yuking> djkk: 可能这些字符有特殊的用处，比如用于组合？
<billlee> djkk, 你 google + 也没有结果
<billlee> 是保留字
<djkk> Yuking billlee 我搜索的时候加了 c  , baidu屏蔽了字符，google却保留了，也有自己想要的结果
<djkk> 可能是手机上的原因吧，搜索 c++ baidu还不支持，返回是c,google没这问题
<djkk> billlee 抱歉,没有找到"&& ||"相关的网页.(baidu)
<djkk> billlee google没问题
<Yuking> LFS的人说fedro的下一版就会带上wayland
<billlee> djkk, 嗯。 不过在firefox中baidu C++ 是正常的。
<djkk> billlee 这是什么问题哦，搞的搜索不方便，google经常没重置连接
<billlee> djkk, 勿谈国事
<Yuking> konqueror中搜索C++也正常呀
<tusooa> ...
<djkk> 我手机上 baidu搜索不行,google却行
<tusooa> billlee: 引用错误。应该是`莫谈国是'
 * Yuking 与老外聊LFS还有点困难哈
<djkk> billlee 没谈果实
<billlee> tusooa, ^_^ 理科的，历史课的内容早忘了。
<djkk> &_&
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 查字典。
<mza_> tusooa: 用词好准确
<djkk> tusooa 请问是中文系毕业的吗？
<ofan> 貌似高中就讲过
<djkk> tusooa 高中的一篇课文
<lifeng> 老舍的茶馆
<ofan> 发现sakura不是定制性一般，是0定制性..
<djkk> lifeng 对啊
<djkk> 请问 ircchat.emule-project.net 能访问吗?
<billlee> 为什么Ubuntu下的tracepath工具总是返回no reply呢？我用ping手动trace是可以的呀？
<OT_iux> 莫谈国是的是的意思是 是非
<happyaron> billlee: 有兴趣接手parted和gparted翻译吗？
<Yuking> happyaron: 我正在寻求换工作，如果能换成功，我有兴趣翻译点这样的东西
<billlee> happyaron, 现在不可能的，高三ing
<happyaron> Yuking: 赞，一定能换到好工作
<happyaron> billlee: 我也高三ing。。。
<Yuking> billlee: 才高三？
<Yuking> happyaron: 你也高三？
<happyaron> Yuking: y
 * Yuking 大家都是未来的栋梁啊
<djkk> 高中啊
<lifeng> 好小，捏捏
<djkk> 我好像很迟钝哦 emule-project.net没出事情吧
<ofan> OT_iux: '国是'是指国家大事，不是是非
<OT_iux> @@酱紫嘛
<Yuking> djkk: 有啥？挺好的
<djkk>  ircchat.emule-project.net 老连接不了
<djkk> 难道 ircchat.emule-project.net管理员封移动的ip?
<djkk> Unable to connect to server (Connection refused)
<OT_iux> @@！
<OT_iux> 估计被服务器讨厌了……
<billlee> 国是国是
<djkk> 我这是移动的内网,啊........
<ofan> happyaron: billlee 玩没玩过口袋妖怪？
<djkk> 呜呜呜呜...
 * Yuking 发现lfs的人都还不错
<billlee> ofan, 没听说过
<ofan> happyaron: 你呢
<ofan> billlee:  这就是生的早的好处了.. :P
<billlee> djkk, ircchat.emule-project.net 似乎在长城外也 connection refused
<happyaron> ofan: 没
<djkk> billlee 哦，当机啦
<ofan> nnd太怀念了...
<djkk> Yuking 请问阁下，现在是啥工作啊
<Yuking> djkk: 正式的说法叫“情报分析”
<djkk> Yuking “情报分析”,危险不?
<Yuking> djkk: 有啥危险的
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/134462.htm
<Yuking> djkk: 就是看看公开的资料，只是都是专业的
<lifeng> Yuking: 数据挖掘在日本可以就叫“情报分析”
<djkk> Yuking 什么意思，哪行的?
<lifeng> Yuking: 可以 -> 可能
<Yuking> lifeng: 与那个什么数据挖掘没啥 关系，那个是应该是一种IT技术，我们这个与IT没任何关系
<djkk> Yuking 会计?
<ofan> lifeng: 数据挖掘跟数学关系比较大..
<Yuking> 数据挖掘应该是一些数据处理的算法吧
<ofan> 算法基本就是数学
<Yuking> djkk: 不是会计，与看一些专业相关的国外资料，根据我们的需要进行不同的处理
<happyaron> 离散数学
<edison0354> ofan: 你怎么能从那东西扯到口袋妖怪去？
<Yuking> djkk: 主要是物理方面的，还有些化学和计算机相关的
<djkk> Yuking 翻译，难怪英语很厉害啊
<ofan> edison0354: 因为90年左右出生的应该是最后一批玩gameboy,特别是黑白gameboy的
<Yuking> djkk: 英文不太行啊
<edison0354> ofan: 买不起。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 我只玩过叶绿和绿宝石
<ofan> edison0354: 是，当时我都是借着玩
<djkk> Yuking 谦虚
<ofan> edison0354: 这都是后来的了
<edison0354> ofan: 恩
<ofan> 那时候玩的人很多，很多都是凑到一起研究，绝对是童年最值得回忆的时光..
<djkk> 昨天搜出了sex..
<djkk> 今天,搜索出了  #hacker.org
<salvador> 各位好
<Yuking> 好
<Yuking> 睡觉，88所有还在的
<Chia> hi，
<Chia> 大家好！
<^k^> Chia, 好  ㍙ 
<Chia> 最近刚用ubuntu，上来试试
<Chia> 晚安了，大家～
<salvador> youren bu
<salvador> 有人不
<^k^> salvador, ....  ㍙ 
<salvador> 终于找到 ubuntu 使用 cpu过热的方法了
<maosher> ...
<salvador> 终于找ubuntu下降温的一个笨办法了 就降低共享内存大小 也是就是 sysctl.conf 里的 kernel.shmmax 数值降低 把 vm.swappiness 设置成 120 我不知道这是为什么 经过实验这个方法还是可行的 但是不敢绝对保证 但是本人试下来还是可以的   linux_fe
<happyaron> swappiness设置那么大，你系统不卡么
<salvador> 不卡
<happyaron> 120是个无效值
<happyaron> 有效范围0-100
<salvador> 我知道 但是我可行了
<happyaron> 设置那么大是不是和0-100的某个值效果想通了。
<happyaron> 相同
<salvador> 我也只是实验  只是说一下 对于详细参数 还是自己实验 慢慢 调整
<salvador> 我的笔记本温度 一直控制在 78-79度
<happyaron> 呃，这么高
<salvador> 不过了 你可以问问技术人员  笔记本危险温度是110度
<salvador> 不高了
<happyaron> 呃，不是从技术角度
<happyaron> 从体感角度
<salvador> 那没办法的  毕竟是笔记本
<salvador> 不是台式
<salvador> 其实最好的办法就是安装 速度更快的风扇
<salvador> 但是这对一些朋友来说是不现实的问题
<salvador> 请多多关照
<salvador> 我还是刚刚玩这个系统
<salvador> 88 happyaron
<zdc> ok
<zdc> quit
<Bet> 有人在吗 ?
<gebjgd> Bet, ?
<test1> :-D
<test1> 刚刚装好了debian
<test1> 多多指教
<test1> .........................
<test1> flashplyer10怎么安装啊？
<^k^>  06:16
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-13
<M-sprite> 有人在吗/
<Loongjiang> M-sprite: 有
<Loongjiang> M-sprite: 都是人
<M-sprite> Loongjiang: 额，问个问题，wget -q url -O - | grep kk 这个命令钟 -O 后面的 - 是什么意思？
<thomasxie> 能够ping通网站，但是不能上网是什么原因？可能因为企业内部有防火墙，但是在win下tracert 网址都是有规律的在第二个节点time out ，猜测此处有防火墙，但是后面都能找到目标地址，但是无法在浏览器上正常访问，有何方法可以达到正常访问，有何方法可以绕过？
<thomasxie> 代理方法也均尝试过了不行，自由门可以使用，但是也仅限于访问一些被墙的网站，但是对于访问国内网站无效，一时没有找出原因
<thomasxie> 欢迎提供思路
<lemon> 大家早上好
<Loongjiang> M-sprite:
<Loongjiang> M-sprite: 没用过啊
<Loongjiang> M-sprite: 你可以试着加-和不加-有什么区别\
<Loongjiang> thomasxie: 你在企业内部啊\
<thomasxie> Loongjiang 是啊
<thomasxie> Loongjiang 在北方一个传统企业，以前没有碰到过这样的情况
<M-sprite> Loongjiang: 额。。。
<thomasxie> Loongjiang 所以想琢磨一下
<Loongjiang> 替你想想
<thomasxie> Loongjiang 好：）
<M-sprite> Loongjiang: 我知道了，是读入stdin
<Loongjiang> 哪个 知道2.6.37内核里我的无线网卡是哪个模块
<Loongjiang> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<Loongjiang> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
<Loongjiang> 找遍了都没有
<lemon> 我今天的火狐一直在崩溃之中  很让我纠结
<Loongjiang> lemon: google-chrome
<lemon> Loongjiang: 恩 ，是没有办法了 ，只能google
<Loongjiang> le
<Loongjiang> lemon: 我的意思是说用google浏览器
<lemon> Loongjiang: 我知道 我了是那个意思 ，打英文太麻烦了 就省了
<Loongjiang> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)加载什么模块啊,
<lemon> 大家有没有看过有1000种死法的 电视剧
<lemon> linux下  看过的网上视频 哪里保存着 ，能弄出来吗
<Router2> lemon: FF上有扩展专门能下载视频的
<Loongjiang> Router2: 你有编译过内核么
<Router2> Loongjiang: 你什么无线卡啊，应该用不着编译内核啊。上官网找驱动
<Aoy_c_> lemon: 在/tmp
<Loongjiang> Router2: 内核里有的吧,默认安装的内核里都 有,编译的没有
<Loongjiang> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)加载什么模块啊,
<Loongjiang> Router2: 可能哪个模块没加载,networking没有用的
<Router2> Loongjiang: LFS?
<Loongjiang> Router2: 不是,fedora,今天编译下内核,居然没无线驱动了
<Router2> Loongjiang: 我倒
<Loongjiang> Router2: 倒什么,2.6.37的内核
<lifeng> Loongjiang: 你给出的不是无线网卡
<Router2> Loongjiang: 我带无线的都是本，没在上面折腾过内核。你有线网卡还能用么
<Loongjiang> 能用
<Loongjiang> Router2: 我也是本
<lemon> Router2: 什么扩展
<Router2> Loongjiang: 查查你本的具体配置，无线卡的接口类型
<Loongjiang> lifeng: 那就是这个吧00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<Router2> lemon: 比如downloadhelper
<Aoy_c_> Loongjiang: lspci|grep Network
<Loongjiang> Aoy_c_: 没什么都没有过滤出来,都说了,只有上面那个
<Loongjiang> intel,应该支持才对
<lemon> 浏览器中在线的缓存都放在哪里的？
<iIlL10oO> chrome 的缓存能改到 /tmpfs 就好了.
<Loongjiang> 一个一个充大的怎么都不说话了?
<lemon> iIlL10oO: 谷歌的缓存放在哪里的？
<Loongjiang> lemon: locate chrome
<Loongjiang> lemon: 要先sudo updatedb
<iIlL10oO> lemon: 没研究过
<lemon> iIlL10oO: 力气
<iIlL10oO> lemon: 打開Chrome，地址欄輸入 about:cache
<iIlL10oO> Chrome 缓存位置的修改方法 http://bbs.pxysm.com/thread-4741-1-1.html
<Loongjiang> 想了半辈子好事 ,今天想做点出格的事了,看我怎么登上http://10086.cn/service/
<Pwnna> o.o
<ywgx> 亚马逊和京东那个好？
<Loongjiang> 只开启了80端口
<hymnusalae> 悲劇了。
<ywgx> 同样一个电脑，到底去亚马逊好还是京东好？
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍣ 
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍣ 
<Stifler> :)
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily, ....  ㍣ 
<Loongjiang> test可以报时
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍣ 
<hoxily> "date -u"可以输出UTC标准时间;那么怎样才能用date命令按照设定的时区输出时间?
<flhgg> ls
<flhgg> df
<hymnusalae> hoxily, date 本身就是按設定時區輸出呀？
<hymnusalae> hoxily, 如果是說要看特定時區的時間的話，我這裏查到的是 TZ="Asia/Shanghai" date 來看。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: date -u输出正确，但是系统时间错误怎么办/
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 哈？說清楚些。
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 那不是說明時區沒有設置好嗎？
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 我设置的Chongqing阿
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 把 data 的信息給一下。
<hymnusalae> date
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 2011年 02月 13日 星期日 19:48:34 CST
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 我知道了。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: date -u :2011年 02月 13日 星期日 11:48:55 UTC
<hoxily> 那么我想要临时看一下其他时区的时间能做到吗?
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 你是這個情況。你是本來機器的時間是 CST （中國時間），但是你在安裝 Ubuntu 的時間，你選擇了機器時間是 UTC （國際時間）
<hymnusalae> hoxily, 上面寫了。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 那么在哪里设置呢？我的是arch
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 哦。應該在 /etc/rc.d 裏找 Arch 的對時程序吧應該是。
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 我不清楚 Arch 的情況。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 好的，谢谢啦:)
<hymnusalae> Stifler, /etc/rc.conf
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 好的
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 你這樣設置。
<hymnusalae> HARDWARECLOCK="localtime"
<hymnusalae> TIMEZONE="Asia/Shanghai"
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 重啟後再用 date 設置下時間就好。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 好的，重启ing
<flhgg> 大家好
<^k^> flhgg, 好  ㍣ 
<hymnusalae> flhgg, hi
<flhgg> 西的
<hymnusalae> flhgg, 西的？
<hymnusalae> 原來 notify 是這樣用的……
<flhgg> hymnusalae: 你好，扑通话不准
<hymnusalae> flhgg, 那用英語吧……
<hymnusalae> flhgg, 或者用你任何比較熟悉的語言嘗試一下，看看大家能不能理解。
<flhgg> hymnusalae: 哈哈，只会来点方言呀
<hymnusalae> flhgg, 哦。隨意了。
<RavenChan> google特殊字符很不方便啊，google為什麼不允许excape?
<RavenChan> escape
<flhgg> ls
<billlee> 有谁用过hg吗？它有没有类似git clean的功能？
<billlee> 标准后代码树真的很乱
<billlee> 编译后
<flhgg> df
<happyaron> cfy: 在？
<NoIE> The virtual machine has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1
<NoIE> ubuntu 11.04 下不能使用 virtualbox 。
<NoIE> 我安装 virtualbox 的时候，提示 Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.38-2-generic (i686)
<NoIE> 我是不是需要安装内核的源代码？
<kevom> 。。
<debianer> NoIE: 换一次内核就要重新配置一下
<NoIE> debianer: 我是运行 /etc/init.d/vobxdrv setup 时出现这个提示的。
<debianer> 虚拟机版本也要和相应的内核版本对应的
<iGirl> NoIE: 内核头文件装了没?
<ofan> NoIE: 重新安装下vbox
<NoIE> iGirl: 不知道。。。
<NoIE> ofan: 我试试。
<iGirl> NoIE: 你那里的2.6.38内核?
<NoIE> iGirl: 11.04自带的.
<iGirl> NoIE: ubuntu有dkms的,换内核头文件有的话是自己编译内核模块的
<iGirl> NoIE: 那你装对应内核的头包看看文件
<NoIE> 重新安装是用哪个参数？
<NoIE> iGirl: 我没听懂。。。
<iGirl> apt-get install linux-header-后面是你的内核的版本号
<NoIE> iGirl: 好的。
<flh> ls
<flh> df
<NoIE> 新立得里显示linux-headers-2.6.38-2 已经安装了，我试试重装virtualbox 。 and 我去吃点东西。
<iGirl> NoIE: 11.04也可能是包没有完备，不过你再实施后面有geni之类的那个包
<jyfl987> GTK+正式支持了CSS式的主题文件，还支持简单的动画属性——好歹是CSS 3.0了吧。之前的束缚已经没有了，稍微有点设计/前端经验的人，都可以简单地制作出GTK+的主题了。接下来就让我们期待有一个漂亮、精致的主题出现吧！
<sheshark> pps声音和图像不同步怎么办呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: 帮忙改进下那个工具呗
<cfy> happyaron: 哪个？那个po2db?
<happyaron> cfy: 啊
<cfy> happyaron: 好阿。要改成啥样？
<happyaron> cfy: 私聊吧，免得吵到大家，:)
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<NoIE> linux-headers-2.6.38-2-generic-pae ，pae 是什么？
<billlee> NoIE, 物理地址扩展
<NoIE> billlee: 谢谢。
<iGirl> NoIE: 你装的是不是pae内核先?
<NoIE> iGirl: 我想不是，在启动菜单里没这样显示。
<iGirl> 那就装这个linux-headers-2.6.38-2-generic就好了
<NoIE> iGirl: 新立得里显示，装了。
<iGirl> NoIE: 不是吧,你是更新内核出现这个问题还是什么操作后出现这个问题?
<NoIE> iGirl: 我是 更新完系统后才装的 vbox 。
<iGirl> NoIE: 这样啊...你的系统是定制安装的?
<NoIE> iGirl: 不是，是官网提供的。
<NoIE> ubuntu 11.04 alpha 2 。
<iGirl> NoIE: ....那就奇怪了,重起看看
<NoIE> iGirl: 好的。
<iGirl> 我的也是11.04的,不过用run的安装,没有问题的
<iGirl> 不重起都可以用的
<NoIE> iGirl: 我的是用xbox的源安装的。
<iGirl> ose版本?
<happyaron> 我在10.04上用natty的内核和vbox，没问题啊
<NoIE> http://hi.baidu.com/flashgive/blog/item/58a7180908d4fe91d0581b7a.html
<NoIE> 解决ubuntu 11.04 无法使用virtualbox 4.0.2 （或其他版本）新建虚拟机的问题
<NoIE> iGirl: 不是。
<iGirl> NoIE: 哦,恭喜~~~找到药方了,我装的时候不是38是37的内核,没有问题的
<wowoto> exit
<NoIE> iGirl: 已经可以用了，刚刚输入完 vboxdrv setup 以后，好久没有反应。大概和我用 atom 处理器有关。
<iGirl> NoIE: 不是吧..atom也vbox啊,慢不慢啊?
<NoIE> iGirl: 我是说，命令vboxdrv setup执行的有点慢。
<jyfl987> 有个问题， 我们单位配了双屏了 我用xrandr配置也正常，但是在我的wm  ion3下 他只能占一个屏幕 虽然我鼠标可以无缝在两个屏幕之间移来移去 这个是什么原因呢？
<NoIE> jyfl987: 我的也是。
<iGirl> NoIE: 人家要编译内核模块的,要时间的啦
<NoIE> 可以按下 alt 键，然后用鼠标中键缩放窗口。
<NoIE> iGirl: 呵呵，是的。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 你用什么wm?
<NoIE> jyfl987:  gnome。
<jyfl987> NoIE: gnome完全没问题啊
<NoIE> jyfl987: 顺便问一下，ion3 是什么？
<jyfl987> 我u1004在gnome上根本就不需要打命令啊 用内置那个工具就可以了
<jyfl987> NoIE: 一个wm
<ConcreteVitamin> 如何在 ubuntu 下实现终端有多个 ttyl
<jyfl987> 可以启动两个wm不
<ConcreteVitamin> tty*
<MeaCulpa> .
<sunwilston> 谁有vmware 6.5.5 的序列号啊？
<Fivesheep_> virtualbox 免费
<sunwilston> 知道，想试一试vmware
<vicwjb> vmware
<vicwjb> 一个字慢
<vicwjb> 两个字 真慢
<ghosTM55> sunwilston: google，很多的
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 懂web开发吗？
<sunwilston> ghosTM55: 我找半天了，都没用
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 有需要帮助么
<erdosjiang> 这年头找个工作这么难吗？
<Fivesheep_> 这年头 缺的是技工...
<sunwilston> 终于找到了可以用的KEY了
<erdosjiang> 昨天去面试，拿出2页题让我做，10分钟之后竟然说时间到了，那个面试官还说，我们这个要求笔试都写出来的。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 笔试的都不是好工作，除非程序员
<erdosjiang> - -！
<MeaCulpa> 28岁以后就不适合任何需要笔试的工作了
<MeaCulpa> 除了公务员
 * MeaCulpa 我近年只参加过一次需要笔试的，但是是电脑上，连着网的机器...
 * MeaCulpa 20min 就google完了
<erdosjiang> - -！程序题google不到的。。。
<MeaCulpa> 所以我说的不是程序员
<MeaCulpa> 程序题目我只收到过email的，根本不需要你在现场做，给你google也无妨
<erdosjiang> 现在的程序员有这么不值钱吗。。。
<MeaCulpa> erdosjiang: 笔试还好啦，我遇到过一个老外和我关在一间房间，一支水笔一块白板，他说，我写
<happyaron> ...
<erdosjiang> <MeaCulpa> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这就是那个我20min google来的复试
<erdosjiang> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 且还是我不懂的东西，招一个M$ SQL的BI Eng/DBA
<MeaCulpa> 复试结束，我说其实我对Oracle更熟悉，结果又被加了一轮，他们从外面请来一个人来面我Oracle...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 100W行记录，只SELECT，用什么数据库更好呢？
<happyaron> ...
<MeaCulpa> 那个人和我一个地铁车厢，还问我怎么走，结果大家去同一个公司，他面试我
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: sqlite
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 如果可以控制在单行，文本文件...
<erdosjiang> 哈，很有挑战性嘛
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 文件有100M以上
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 存成sqlite的话
<happyaron> 还合适么
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我有玩过80G大小的sqlite
<happyaron> 强。。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 全上海人的身份信息，sqlite完胜 IBM AIX 5 跑在 P5小型机，16G内存
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 那mysql/postgresql适用什么情形？
<happyaron> 哦。
<Fivesheep_> 适用 没钱..
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: pg适合任何sqlite不适合的情况，我的心中没有mysql
<Fivesheep_> 不想花冤枉钱
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 个人意见
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: sqlite啥时候不适合呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: transaction
<MeaCulpa> writelocked
<happyaron> 哦。
<MeaCulpa> sqlite遇到被人写入的记录，连读取都被直接锁掉
<MeaCulpa> 所以做交互不合适咯
<happyaron> 所以用哪个数据库和数据量关系不大？
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不大
<MeaCulpa> 看你怎么用吧
<MeaCulpa> 读取多的，我觉得MS SQL都比Oracle好
<happyaron> 哦。
<MeaCulpa> 话说mysql现在大概是分布式做的比较好吧
<happyaron> 我这个基本上就是一次性写入，然后反复读取
<MeaCulpa> 关系复杂么
<MeaCulpa> 外键有么
<happyaron> 一张大表，预计最后也就100W行，没啥关系
<MeaCulpa> .... 不知道grep快不快，哈哈
<happyaron> 10列左右
<happyaron> grep 不快，读取太垃圾了。。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那你还要数据库干嘛...自己写一个
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: SQL写查询不是现成的么。。。
<MeaCulpa> grep 读得慢？
<MeaCulpa> sql总比grep awk啥的麻烦吧
<happyaron> 可能是我写的不好，反正要实现那写操作比较复杂。
<happyaron> 源文件很小，都是几十k的样子，导入到SQL之后查询方便。
<MeaCulpa> 还是要写入的咯... 那就sqlite吧，写入完了扔进内存
<kilior> pidgin2.7 的msn可不可以和官方的msn传文件？
<happyaron> 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> kilior: 可以，但是很慢很慢
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 导入的时候我也打算在tmpfs里搞
<kilior> MeaCulpa: 我的是完全看不到发送文件的请求。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我测试用8W条记录，硬盘写入和tmpfs写入的时间差一个数量级。
<happyaron> 100W在硬盘上要写半个小时。
<MeaCulpa> en
<kilior> MeaCulpa: 你是怎么做到pidgin msn传文件的，需要特别设置吗？我在之前的2.6版可以，但升级后，就不行了。
<MeaCulpa> 其实这么说，mysql可能和sqlite表现差不多，pgsql会慢很多，但是经过高人配置过很可能会快很多，而mssql, oracle这样的，默认不会快，设置以后也会很快
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 问题在于高人要价比较高
<MeaCulpa> DBA比较好骗钱，可惜我一直没成功踏进那个圈子，拿到的offer都是BI, 没意思
<MeaCulpa> kilior: 直接拖，无设置，最近传过一次，2.7.8吧
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 哦。
 * Yuking 不懂
<happyaron> ..
<MeaCulpa> 大DBMS默认设置不是为你这种库搞得，可能建库的时候可以选一些template, 比如Oracle就会问你要DW 还是 DB
<MeaCulpa> 话说现在DW和BI大热...
<happyaron> o
<billlee> 现在硬盘上用什么文件系统比较好呀？我在一个100GB的分区上用了reiserfs, 慢的要命，读写速度不到读写裸块设备的1/5.
<MeaCulpa> ext4 大路一点咯，个人用户的话
<happyaron> ext4
<MeaCulpa> reiser 某些目录不错
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 据说国内什么都没有，什么都可以大热，就算是 crm ?
<xiooli> 各位同学，linux下面的程序有些要去/usr/share下找资源，怎么手工设置这个路径呢？
<soiamso> xiooli: $PATH ?
<xiooli> soiamso, 不是，path都是可执行程序的路径阿
<Yuking> billlee: reiserfs有那么慢？
<soiamso> xiooli: 不明白
<Yuking> xiooli: 如果是configure来编译的程序，一般可以通过 --datarootdir参数来指定另外一个目录
<billlee> Yuking, 我也不知道，我也是听说reiserfs性能好、特别是小文件。可是现在用了才发现根本不行。我现在在没有缓存的情况下ls ~ 要等好几秒。
<xiooli> Yuking, 能不能在shell调用时设置一个变量来临时改变一下？
<Yuking> xiooli: 不可以，大部分程序都是把这个参数变成一个常量，编译到程序中了
<Yuking> billlee: 是不是因为你那个目录中放的文件太多了？
<soiamso> xiooli: chroot 来修改，/usr/share 里面的内容？
<xiooli> Yuking, 这麻烦了，如果我要把它弄成不另外的组织形式的话难道还得重新编译？
<Yuking> xiooli: 是这样的
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: :O yeah
<Yuking> xiooli: 有种方法，如果你知道那个程序是读/usr/share中的哪个地方，可以用ln指向其它地方
<xiooli> soiamso, 我是想重新组织一下程序的结构，让它不去/usr/share下面找data
<MeaCulpa> xiooli: 比如说库，可以有环境变量，export LD_PATH=XXXXX foo
<xiooli> Yuking, 我想把分散的程序都集中到一个目录下来用的话就不成了，如果没有权限的话
<Yuking> MeaCulpa:  xiooli说的与LD的情况还是不太一样哈
<xiooli> MeaCulpa, 库的路径我知道
<soiamso> xiooli: 也可以修改程序的代码，使它先到 environ 查一个变量，再去找资源？
<xiooli> soiamso, 关键是我要用的是别人的程序
<Yuking> xiooli: 可以呀，把那些程序的data目录全ln 到一个目录中，在./usr/share中只是保留一些符号链接
<soiamso> xiooli: 那为什么不让其到 /usr/share ?
<billlee> Yuking, 是比较多，目录节点的大小有34K， 100 来个文件。不过/usr/share中有些文件更多的目录，使用ext4文件系统，速度都很快。我的家目录用了ecryptfs加密，不知道是不是这个影响了性能
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: crm 很玄妙的，国人最怕担责任，最害怕揽责，所以crm, erp给管理者提供了一个强制员工揽责的平台，规范他们的行为，真正成熟的管理，根本不需要erp
<MeaCulpa> Yuking: en...
<xiooli> Yuking, 你这要有root才行
 * MeaCulpa 国企的人，说啥都哈哈，轮到要签名了，就开始扭扭捏捏
<Yuking> xiooli: 如果你没有root权限。那就没有任何办法
<soiamso> xiooli: apparmor ?
<Yuking> xiooli: 除非那个程序本身提供了通过环境变量查找data的功能，但绝大部分程序都不提供
<xiooli> soiamso, 我做了个portable python，在没有python的系统上跑，如果模块自带data的话就麻烦了
<MeaCulpa> xiooli: 模块里面写死的data?
<xiooli> http://wiki.woodpecker.org.cn/moin/LeoJay/PyPackage
<MeaCulpa> 可以再用上virtualenv么？
<xiooli> 用类似上面的方法写的
<MeaCulpa> 先virtualenv, 再把建立virtualenv的python portable...
<xiooli> MeaCulpa,  模块带很多 so 文件阿
<Yuking> MeaCulpa: 对呀，随便找一个源代码编译下就知道了，datadir都是以-D的方式传递给gcc的
<MeaCulpa> xiooli: 哦...那没办法，弄不好平台都不一样，那些不是py实现的东西，其他东西做出来的bin
<xiooli> MeaCulpa, 我要弄的是 openbabel，这个玩意带很多的 data 文件，在win下可以通过设置环境变量 BABEL_DATADIR 来找，linux下就直接放 /usr/share里面了
<Yuking> billlee: 我没有用过加密的reiserfs，所以不知道。以前一直都是reserfs，除了加载慢些，其它时候都挺快的
<MeaCulpa> xiooli: ... o ...
<soiamso> xiooli: 你到 env 里面加这个变量，没有反应吗？
<Yuking> xiooli: 如果WIN下有这个变量，也许LINUX下也是这个变量呢
<xiooli> soiamso, 关键是我系统上还装了个，所以不知道它是用的系统的还是自带的
<xiooli> Yuking, 我看看os.environ 里面有没有
<soiamso> xiooli: strace ?
<Yuking> xiooli: 这个简单，把系统中的目录暂时移到别的地方。
<xk123> 兄弟们，你们好吗
<Yuking> xiooli: 没有并不表明没用哈
<xiooli> Yuking, 呵呵，这个方法暴力
<soiamso> xiooli: 也可以用apparmor 防止其访问 /usr/share 目录
<xiooli> soiamso, 太麻烦了， 还是用yuking的方法试试
<xiooli> Yuking, 话说，win下找dll可以去PATH里面找，linux下动态链接库的搜索路径包括PATH不？
<Yuking> xiooli: 不包括。
<Yuking> xiooli: 找so文件有两种方法，一个是/etc/ld.so.conf，一个是LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<xiooli> Yuking, 我去，这又要分两种情况了，win下直接添加到PATH就成，linux下还要添加到LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Yuking> xiooli: 嗯，ld.so.conf需要root权限才能做，还要运行ldconfig，LD_LIBRARY_PATH则可以临时添加，啥用户都行
<billlee> 这就是控制力度粗细的问题了。两个变量还是分开比较稳定。在path里加太多目录也是比较容易出问题的。
<MeaCulpa> path也是用户可以临时加的嘛
<MeaCulpa> 这都是一样的
<MeaCulpa> 如果是window2003. 还可以在微软下载setx, 可以在命令行设置永久的环境变量
<MeaCulpa> 类似env之于unix
<MeaCulpa> 丫微软把好用的东西都分开打包，藏在各处
<Yuking> MeaCulpa: linux下也一样，也设置成永久的，就把.bash_profile中
<happyaron> Yuking: 考虑做个fcitx皮肤集合不？
<MeaCulpa> Yuking: 每个linux distro都提供类似永久的，多用户的，全聚德profile
<Yuking> happyaron: 额，我都参与4的开发了……
<Yuking> 我都没
 * Yuking 昏了，今天老掉字
<happyaron> Yuking: 这样不就参与了么
<Yuking> happyaron: 聊天很轻松，但参与软件的开发和维护累啊……
<billlee> MeaCulpa在path里加太多可能导致一些程序被意外覆盖，分开来就减少了不必要的干扰
<happyaron> Yuking: 整理皮肤呗
<happyaron> Yuking: 我觉得会吸引很多人
<Yuking> happyaron: 现在fcitx的项目上还是有几个人在做吧
<happyaron> Yuking: 皮肤没人做
<happyaron> Yuking: 支持皮肤功能了，但是一共就三个皮肤
<happyaron> 很多第三方皮肤可以收集整理一下
<Yuking> happyaron: 哦，现在有没有皮肤的制作工具？
<zdon> 感覺fcitx4以上的版本不如3.*好用
<happyaron> Yuking: 没
<billlee> ～/.profile脚本的作用范围是什么？是登录执行一次，还是每次打开shell运行一次？
<Yuking> happyaron: 也许该弄个皮肤制作工具
<happyaron> Yuking: 加油加油
<Yuking> happyaron: 如果能成功换工作，我就有时间来搞这些了
<zdon> 不是每個人都用集成桌面環境，在我的dwm下，fcitx4根本無法運行，3.6.3則正常
<Yuking> zdon: 为啥不能运行呢？4好像也没依赖啥呀
<happyaron> zdon: 提示啥错误？
<happyaron> Yuking: pango
<Yuking> happyaron: : pango好像还是可选 的吧
<happyaron> Yuking: 好像是必须
<zdon> 運行時好像彈出一個窗口，在我的dwm上無法顯示，然後一直閃
<Yuking> happyaron: 哦？我看configure里面是个选项。
<happyaron> zdon: 终端里运行fcitx，看输出啥
<happyaron> Yuking: 哦，那不清楚
<Yuking> zdon: 那个可能是一个tip，你可以在配置文件里面关掉
<cfy> happyaron: 你perl版本多少？
<cfy> happyaron: 到5.12了么？
<happyaron> cfy: 5.10
<cfy> MeaCulpa: sqlite有没有比较普通的后缀？
<happyaron> 5.10.1
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，这样，那我use 5.010好了
<happyaron> 嗯。
<vicwjb> perl能不能像python一样在终端里一边写一边执行啊。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你会不会有追加动作呢？
<cfy> vicwjb: debug么？
<happyaron> cfy: 不会
<happyaron> cfy: 隔一段时间重新生成。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？那如果碰到文件存在你希望怎么做呢？
<xiooli> Yuking, 太感谢了，我查到一个文档，BABEL_DATADIR 变量在linux下也可以用诶
<happyaron> cfy: 程序退出，打印一行字说文件已存在
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。好得
<Yuking> xiooli: 哦，那就好哈
<cfy> happyaron: 默认文件名要什么？要不要可选的指定文件名功能？
<vicwjb> cfy: 不是啊，就是交互模式的意思啊
<happyaron> cfy: 你随便起就好 :)
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，默认和以前一样，如果有参数，那么第一个就是文件名。
<cfy> vicwjb: debug模式挺好。也交互
<cfy> happyaron: 那.po文件文件名如何获取？
<happyaron> cfy: 命令行参数
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<happyaron> cfy: 如果能这样最好： perl script.pl dbname *.po
 * Yuking 不会perl，也不会python
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，好的，不要用.po作为数据库的结尾。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，好的，不要用.po作为数据库的后缀。
<cfy> happyaron: po文件一定以po为后缀的吧
<vicwjb> perl -d 然后咋退出？
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> cfy: 好的
<cfy> vicwjb: ?
<cfy> vicwjb: perl -d -e 42
<cfy> vicwjb: 退出按C-d也可以吧，看提示
<Yuking> vicwjb: exit退出
<vicwjb> 呃，还是python的交互好。。。至少我知道咋退出
<Yuking> vicwjb: 先按ctrl+d，然后有提示
<vicwjb> ctrl+d直接就出来了
<cfy> happyaron: $dbh->do("create table po (msgid text,msgstr text,pof text,count integer)");
<cfy> happyaron: 你直接把要的写一下
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 昨天是你和我說 LibO 的 doc 導出問題的吧？
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 对呀
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 你人品問題吧……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: ……
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 肯定是你人品問題。
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 我這拿我這裏的文件導過來導過去導了一個下午了。
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 哎呀，骂我的时候不要改名字哈，好像我受到很多人指责一样，其实就你一个
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, ……
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 這是罵你嗎？
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 哈哈，人品都有问题了嘛
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 不過最近你這情況是比較多呀。又是死機又是kde devnot，又是librO。
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 不过我真的遇到好多次呢，前天翻译文章的时候老出，一气之下就换回OOo了，现在啥事都没有了。
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 不要折磨自己了……
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 應該是文章的問題。
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 死机可能是用btrfs导致的。没用btrfs之前libre就有问题
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 哦，洗臉了沒有？
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 难道我忘记洗了？
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 我电脑没摄像头，它看不到的
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 哦。你認了吧。
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 没认，是它认了，我已经把它给T了
<zhjtempnoname> zhjtempnoname, 換名字是昨天不小心把自己 youtube 貼停用了。按照習慣。一定要統一全部名稱的話，就只好重新注冊個新名字……
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, ……
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, T了？
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: T出我的电脑了
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 我不光說LibrO，btrfs呢？
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: btrfs死机可能是因为我的gcc用了4.6
<cfy> happyaron: 不在了？回来的话，把表发给我。
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 现在唯一能证明我RP有WT的就只有konversation了，婆它的timestamp死活出来了
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 现在唯一能证明我RP有WTzhjtempnoname: 现在唯一能证明我RP有WT的就只有konversation了，它的timestamp死活出不来
 * Yuking 昏了
<gebjgd> Yuking, 用kde3.5就没这个事情
<Yuking> gebjgd: 难道这是它的BUG?
<gebjgd> Yuking, 不知道
<gebjgd> Yuking, 不用那破玩意
<Yuking> gebjgd: 昨天我问了它的作者，他说是第一次有人报这个问题
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我现在有kde4控
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我现在是kde4控
<vicwjb> quassel挺好的啊
<gebjgd> Yuking, 用quassel吧
<gebjgd> Yuking, kde4令我失望
<gebjgd> Yuking, n多人都说kde4慢
<vicwjb> kde4 不错不错。。哈哈
<Yuking> gebjgd: 哦，这个我也用过，好像是不错，不过不知道为啥后来不用了
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我现在觉得还可以呀
<vicwjb> kde4把特效关了 速度还可以啊
<gebjgd> Yuking, 你觉得可以就行
<vicwjb> 那个 ut的国内服务器是多少？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 嗯，只是我的A卡用官方驱动开特效的时候会有时候慢
<Yuking> gebjgd: 办公室的N卡和intel集显都很好
<Stifler> KDE4卸了，换成Gnome鸟
<gebjgd> Yuking, 等kde10.0再说
<Yuking> LFS编译gnome是个恶梦啊
<vicwjb> kde4 最讨厌的就是akonadi
<Yuking> vicwjb: 你说的没错！
<Yuking> vicwjb: 我经常是安装好把akonadictrl给删掉
<vicwjb> 一直用不到 还不知道咋删除 貌似依赖还挺多的
<Yuking> 把这个文件给删掉它就出不来了
<Yuking> vicwjb: 除了kdepim里面某些软件用不起来，别的都没有影响
<vicwjb> 呃。。我用akregator看rss。。。。
<Yuking> vicwjb: 好像kde已经暂时把kdepim拿出稳定版了
<vicwjb> Yuking: kdepim一直跟不上版本号。。。。
<Yuking> vicwjb: 我只是用它的kmail
<vicwjb> akonadictrl 这个文件我咋没有呢？
<qinglingquan> 各位请问有没有用fvwm窗口管理器的，我想问个问题。
<vicwjb> kmail。。。。。我放弃了，，还是网页的好
<Lavande> test
<^k^> Lavande, ....  ㍩ 
<vicwjb> qinglingquan: 你得先念啊米啊米哄，然后在念 召唤ee。。。
<Yuking> vicwjb: 或是删掉akonadi_control
<gebjgd> Yuking, kmail....
<gebjgd> Yuking, thunderbird多好阿
<ConcreteVitamin> thunderbird 吃硬盘太多了
<ConcreteVitamin> 不知道怎么解决
<gebjgd> ConcreteVitamin, 删邮件
<vicwjb> 这个用哪个桌面环境 当然就尽量用他的自带套件了。。
<ConcreteVitamin> gebjgd, 不能删啊……而且邮件能占那么多么，我 9000+ 封
<Yuking> gebjgd: 别说thunderbird了，让 zhjtempnoname听到了又说RPWT了
<xiooli> Yuking, 你也是kde饭哇？
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 那要我說嗎？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我一直是用thunderbird的，但不知道从哪天起，它就只能收不能发了
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 哦，我聽到了。
<Yuking> gebjgd: 写好了邮件，一点发立刻崩溃
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, RPWT
<gebjgd> ConcreteVitamin, 6000封路过
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 啊，还是不要说了
<xiooli> Yuking, kmail好用
<vicwjb> 反正没多少邮件 用网页的就可以了。。哈哈 kmail貌似从有问题
<Yuking> xiooli: 嗯，我一直用KDE4
<gebjgd> Yuking, 你人品不好
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 哈哈哈哈哈哈\
<Yuking> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> Yuking, 妥妥的
<xiooli> Yuking, 大侠，你用kde的话，给fcitx整个qt的前端吧
<gebjgd> Yuking, 无数的事实证明了你人品不好
<ConcreteVitamin> gebjgd, 那你被占了多少空间……
<gebjgd> ConcreteVitamin, 1.4G
 * Yuking 快相信自己有RPWT了
<sheshark> wc
<sheshark> test
<^k^> sheshark, ....  ㍩ 
<Yuking> xiooli: 据说4.1有可能有QT前端吧
<debianer> irc.debian.org里面的#debian和freenode里的#debian，是同一个频道吗？
<vicwjb> 无聊了 不知道干啥了 有UT的没
<Yuking> vicwjb: 帮我翻译文章吧，嘿嘿
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 文章在哪？
<zhjtempnoname> Yuking, 10點人品。
<vicwjb> Yuking: 。。。。貌似我翻译的东西连国人看了都要哭的说
<Yuking> zhjtempnoname: 在我自己电脑上
<zhjtempnoname> vicwjb, 一般的翻譯翻譯的東西國人看了都想哭好吧？
<zhjtempnoname> vicwjb, 我說文章。
<vicwjb> zhjtempnoname: 呃。。。。
 * Yuking 正在翻译“Multi kJ level Laser Concepts for HiPER Facility”
<vicwjb> Yuking: 什么东西？
<Yuking> vicwjb: 我其实也不懂
<vicwjb> Yuking: 吶尼
<vicwjb> Yuking: 算了把这个 貌似还有激光。。。一门不通啊
<Yuking> vicwjb: 就是一个激光器
<vicwjb> Yuking: 我知道激光，我也知道器，但是和起来我就不知道激光器是个神马东西了
<Yuking> vicwjb: 嗯，就是神马
<vicwjb> Yuking: 珍爱生命，远离神马
<freeflyi1g> caleb-: http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?post_id=164272#forumpost164272
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Bug] 部份軟體的中文為方框（例如Evince） [論壇 - Ubuntu 養蟲箱 - bug share] | Ubuntu 正體中文站
<vicwjb> 话说有没有google日历的本地客户端，要那种applet的
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: 对呢，我也遇到过这种问题……
<freeflyi1g> Yuking: Ubuntu下？
<caleb-> freeflyi1g: 别理那小白啦
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: 嗯
<Stifler> mutt
<freeflyi1g> caleb-: 问题是他一直在吵吵
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: 好像与中文字体有关
<caleb-> 反正各大 distro 官方 bts 都会有小白嘛
<freeflyi1g> caleb-: 呵呵
<freeflyi1g> Yuking: fontconfig也不是特别好
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: 而且evince看PDF时经常有显示不出来的问题。我不知道新的好没有
<Stifler> 有人用mutt么
 * caleb- 都用 google chrome 的 libpdf.so 看 pdf :P
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: xenomorph0525 您认识么
<caleb-> happyaron: 辛苦啦
<caleb-> 认真解释还被小白嫌弃 orz
<happyaron> caleb-: 这人太顽固了，明明就是poppler的问题，非要折腾fontconfig
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 不认识
<Yuking> happyaron: evince也是用poppler?
 * caleb- 吃饭去
<happyaron> 有他这精力，全力去给poppler(-data)作者施压，早就解决了。
<happyaron> Yuking: 啊
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 就是那个pdf的问题，太无语了，有他这精力赶快去修poppler多好。
<freeflyi1g> Yuking: fontconfig能做的都做了，pdf很多是poppler自己的问题
<happyaron> malone 659280
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 659280 in Ubuntu Translations "Chinese characters in PDFs without embedded fonts are shown as squares" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659280
<Yuking> 我准备马上用quassel了哈
<NoIE> 税务部门有一个倒霉的软件，如果在1024x600的屏幕下运行，就看不到最下面那一排按钮。
<NoIE> 请问，我该怎么办？
<Yuking> OK了，用quassel了
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: 但为啥我的okular从来都没在PDF上出过问题呢？
<Lavande> 10.10怎么没有设置源的那个程序了？
<Lavande> 找了半天没找到。。
<happyaron> Lavande: software-properties ?
<freeflyi1g> Yuking: 那是不可能的，okular也早换用 poppler了 :)
<Lavande> happyaron: 不知道呢。。以前在system菜单里的。。。
<NoIE> 我的屏幕是1024x600，我想让虚拟机工作在1024x768的分辨率下，我该怎么办？
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 他那个pdf我这里显示是没有问题的
<vicwjb> Yuking: quassel不错把，okular也有问题，
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 我这里是有问题的
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 没有嵌入字体的pdf确实有问题
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 俩sample你都试了吗？有一个是正常的
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: 对呀，但我的确没有在okular上碰到pdf的问题
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 我装了poppler-data
<freeflyi1g> Yuking: 能发个有问题的pdf来看看不
<Lavande> happyaron: 啊，就是这个。。。竟然不显示在菜单里了
<debianer> freeflyi1g: 装了也会有少部分PDF打开是乱码的
<Yuking> vicwjb: 嗯，这个现在感觉不错
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: 很久没有ubuntu了
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 我也装了，而且是natty版的
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: 不过我基本上是看英文的pdf，evince也会有问题
<happyaron> Lavande: 自己添加一个
<Lavande> happyaron: 嗯，我加了。。不过这个要是默认设置，多麻烦啊，人家要是刚装好的系统，第一件事去设置源，结果找了半天找不到多着急啊
<happyaron> :) 用10.04的飘过。。。
<Lavande> 呵呵，我是前几天实在没事做，就给升级了。。。
<pityonline> 请问：一个 url 可以不被搜索引擎索引吗？
<OT_iux> 似乎需要设置robot索引或者在 meta 标签里面加上特定内容
<Yuking> vicwjb: 我把它左边加入频道列表给关了，然后怎么就找不到如何再显示了呢？
<vicwjb> Yuking: 右键
<Yuking> vicwjb: 右键哪个是？
<vicwjb> all chats
<Yuking> vicwjb: 哦，找到了
<Yuking> vicwjb: 它有没有办法显示成tab的方式？
<vicwjb> Yuking: 那个chat monitor很好玩的
<Yuking> vicwjb: 是干啥的？
<Yuking> 也就是聊天的内容嘛
<vicwjb> 嘿嘿
<vicwjb> 貌似没有tab的方式
<Yuking> vicwjb: chat monitor有啥用？
<vicwjb> Yuking: 你在切换房间的时候 可以显示上一个房间啊。。可以同时看到两个房间的内容
<pityonline> OT_iux 我想做上个反向代理，但这个网址不想被搜索引擎索引，可以吗？
<vicwjb> Yuking: kde4中文都是粗体了。。你怎么搞定的？
<Yuking> vicwjb: 哦，那它真的不如给每个窗口里都弄个输入框
<OT_iux> Google机器人好像有个Manual给网站的各位站长，说是机器人规则里面有个设置是如果抓网页的时候Metadata标签里面含有不允许抓取的话，Google机器人就不索引这个页面
<Yuking> vicwjb: 这样更方便了，嘿嘿
<OT_iux> pityonline: 但是我不太清楚对于整个域名是否有效
<vicwjb> Yuking: 恩，反正我就这个房间的。。其他的也不去。。所以tab方式对我来说没用啊
<OT_iux> pityonline: 建议你在Google上搜索下
<pityonline> OT_iux 好的，谢谢你
<Yuking> vicwjb: 感觉tab比较好，毕竟IRC的时候总还是要做其它的事，IRC一般都被屏幕边缘，用TAB看的更清楚些
<vicwjb> 这个我都最小化的，quassel 可以记录你上次看到那个地方 有条红线标示。。。
 * xxc 无聊啊
<gebjgd> Yuking, evince有问题？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我是遇到过， 不过也是很久的事了
<gebjgd> Yuking, 写latex，绝对要用evince阿
<Yuking> gebjgd: 这二者有啥关系？
 * edison0354 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQyMTMxNDA4.html
<NoIE> 我的屏幕只有 1024x600，但是我必须把虚拟机的分辨率设为 1024x768，我该怎么办？
<gebjgd> Yuking, evince和自动刷新
 * billlee 电脑上的reset被妹妹按了好几次，怪不得最近电脑怎么这么多灵异现象
<gebjgd> Yuking, 不需要重开pdf
<Yuking> NoIE: 可以在xorg.conf中设置虚拟分辨率
<NoIE> Yuking: 我的虚拟机里安装的是 win。
<Yuking> NoIE: 对呀，你可以把虚拟分辨率设置成1680×1050,这样VM就可以变大了
<Yuking> NoIE:  我不知道如何设置VM让它超过HOST的分辨率
<NoIE> Yuking: 谢谢，问题我已经解决了。我在win下旋转屏幕，将 1024x600编程600x1024了.
<gebjgd> NoIE, 接到显示器上用不就行了
<gebjgd> NoIE, 上网本还上虚拟机？
<NoIE> gebjgd: 上网本中的虚拟机。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 好疼
<Yuking> NoIE: 哈，那你就要躺着看了
<NoIE> Yuking: 只要能让我按到窗口最下边的那个按钮就好了。
<Yuking> NoIE: 哦
<qinglingquan> 我系统分区的时候只分了根分区和swap分区,现在空间不够用了，有什么好办法没?
<billlee> qinglingquan, 还有未分区的空间吗？
<qinglingquan> billlee: 我可以删除windowns分区，腾出地方来。
<Yuking> qinglingquan: 那可以把windows分区挂到/usr
<billlee> qinglingquan, 用 liveCD 启动，就可以 gparted 调整分区大小
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 把win删了吧
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 硬盘都给linux
<qinglingquan> Yuking: user分区已经有数据了，可以吗？
<billlee> qinglingquan, 把 win 的格式化成 linux 下性能好的格式，把/usr/的内容复制过去
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 原先的东西大部分在win分区,windows很少用了,只是挂载了
<Yuking> qinglingquan: 可以，你把那个win分区格式化，然后把usr下的数据都复制到它里面，然后修改/etc/fstab
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 导出来
<qinglingquan> billlee: 哦，明白了，先复制然后挂载,对吧?
<billlee> qinglingquan, 没错，复制时要注意保留权限
<Yuking> qinglingquan: 可以用livecd来做，这样方便你释放/usr原来占用的空间
<qinglingquan> billlee: 用root copy?
<Yuking> qinglingquan: 用mc来复制比较好
<qinglingquan> Yuking: 光驱几年前完蛋了
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, liveusb
<Yuking> qinglingquan: 可以这么干
<Yuking> 假如你的是win分区是/dev/sda5
<Yuking> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<Yuking> 然后进入到/usr中，用mc复制所有的文件到/mnt/sda5中，复制好umount /mnt/sda5
<Yuking> qinglingquan: 然后修改/etc/fstab
<qinglingquan> billlee说的保留权限，直接用root权限copy可以吧？
<qinglingquan> Yuking: mc不会用
<Yuking> 然后再用mc把usr改名，改完后再建立一个/usr。这样完成后你的系统就完蛋了，可能没法正常关机，等一两分钟强行重启应该就可以了
<qinglingquan> 现在不敢怎么折腾了，光驱坏了一直将就用着
<NoIE> 我X，不带这样整人的。
<NoIE> 我把笔记本的屏幕转过来了，不过触摸板没有转过来。。。
<Yuking> NoIE: 主要是他要释放原来的空间嘛
<Yuking> qinglingquan: 电脑支持USB启动不？
<NoIE> 另一个问题：我可以点击屏幕最下方的按钮了，但是屏幕左侧的复选框点不着了。
<qinglingquan> Yuking: 不支持，好几年的本子了
<NoIE> 要是xp也支持用alt键拖动窗口就好了。
<Yuking> qinglingquan: 我上面说的方法应该可行，但需要你用mc，否则我也不知道你该如何释放usr的空间
<Yuking> qinglingquan: mc很简单的哈 ，就是一个控制台的文件管理器
 * Yuking 测试……
<qinglingquan> Yuking: 了解，就是一直没用过：）平常都用rox或emacs的dired mode
<gebjgd> 受不了了
<gebjgd> vimperator好慢
<iGirl> gebjgd: 吓我,受不了找我啊
<gebjgd> iGirl, 找你干吗？
<iGirl> 解决问题
<iGirl> 我是专家
<gebjgd> iGirl, 算了吧
<iGirl> 好吧...今天好冷,我兴趣不大
<johann> 请问，我在编译gcc时出错：make[1]: *** [configure-target-libgcc] 错误 1，是怎么回事？
<johann> 请问，我在编译gcc时出错：make[1]: *** [configure-target-libgcc] 错误 1，是怎么回事？
<Loongjiang> hi
<Loongjiang> test
 * iTron4 飘飘的过去了...
<hymnusalae_> Loongjiang, 現在大家都怎麽了？進來就 hi test……
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍫ 
<gjhxsh> :-)
<Jagdwurst> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080611145050/zh.uncyclopedia/images/7/73/1213192002881.jpg
 * iTron4 再次飘过...
 * Stifler 飞进人群开大了
 * iTron4 倒着飘过...
 * iTron4 希望 .me 域名不会像 .yu 一样短命...
<caleb-> .yu 没了？
<iTron4> 早没了。
<iTron4> 国家分裂了。
<Jagdwurst> 貌似呆丸的媒体也有习惯用语:  据可靠消息……高达八成…  堪比C*TV的友观布门，纷紛表示
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还在？
<Stifler> arch 下的empthy如何添加QQ协议？
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 别想了，QQ协议是封闭的
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 逆向工程合法
 * iTron4 非法的逆向工程不合法...
<GPLfeng> 郁闷刚才点了一个qq群友发的网址，进去了发现是个恶意网页关不掉最好结束进程才关掉我很担心会中毒
<Stifler> soiamso: 没那技术。。。
<iGirl> 放心,不会的,如果是ubuntu的华
<Stifler> GPLfeng: 你不在linux?
<debianer> GPLfeng: 在linux下也这样吗
<soiamso> Stifler: 不是公开的吗？
<GPLfeng> 在
<iTron4> GPLfeng: 做好备份，全家安心...
<Stifler> GPLfeng: 那害怕恶意网页？
<Stifler> soiamso: 没有吧
<GPLfeng> http://www.sewuwu.com/就是这个网页我要是知道那是色情加恶意就不会点了
<GPLfeng> 真不会中毒吧］
<GPLfeng> :'(
<iTron4> GPLfeng: 色情你还不点？
<GPLfeng> 只在虚拟机玩
<GPLfeng> 真不会中毒吧］
<hymnusalae_> 這看著都上黃網用虛擬了嗎？
 * iTron4 鄙视见色情不点的...
<Stifler> GPLfeng: 不就是弹窗炸弹么
<zcf115> 各位，惠普cq40机器刷坏bios该咋恢复啊
<GPLfeng> 哦谢谢大家我放心了
<Stifler> zcf115: 恭喜，换机器
<debianer> 各位，最近有没有好点的性感网站？有推荐的悄悄给我信息可以吗
<zcf115> 有钱早换了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, prosieben
<Stifler> zcf115: 叫修主板的换bios啊
<soiamso> zcf115: 到hp 服务站？
<Stifler> debianer: www.rentiart.cn
<zcf115> 我想自己盲刷下
<Stifler> zcf115: - -
<zcf115> 可是搜了网上的帖子，发现全是转贴，
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 瞧瞧
<GPLfeng> debianer:http://www.adultdocument.info/
<zcf115> 太不负责了
<gebjgd> zcf115, 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> zcf115, 我刷了那么多次了。那么多笔记本都没事情
<hymnusalae_> iTron4, 你請隨便BS我。
<zcf115> 我也不知咋回事啊
<hymnusalae_> iTron4, 就是不點。
<zcf115> 就是拆了下笔记本，再装上就黑屏了
<hymnusalae_> 你們呀！！！！！心如！止水！
<iTron4> hymnusalae_: 我给你推荐 6park.com
<iTron4> hymnusalae_: 哈哈。。。
<Stifler> GPLfeng: 真给力
<GPLfeng> Stifler：你发的被墙了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啥东西?黑人小孩谈恋爱?
<Stifler> GPLfeng: 哈哈
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不知道
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: 浮起来了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我因为是zohan
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我以为是zohan
<hymnusalae_> Stifler, 哈？
 * Stifler 和女家庭教室离开了
<johann> 请问，我在编译gcc时出错：make[1]: *** [configure-target-libgcc]，怎么回事？
<gebjgd> ja
<iTron4> 推荐个歌。http://t.co/iCAGfyn
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, alvin_rxg http://www.tut-ausstellung.com/de/koeln/tickets.html
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, alvin_rxg 看过了么？
<zcf115> 各位，有用惠普CQ40-506AX机器的吗？
<Stifler> 阿咧？arch下网页的图真清晰- -!
<Stifler> gnome显示桌面的快捷键是哪个？
<caleb-> Stifler: 和 arch 有毛的关系…
<Stifler> caleb-: 哈哈，个人感觉
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一真以为是骗小正太的展览
<iTron4> 有没有便宜点的 AT&T 线路的 VPS 啊。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不是
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 30年钱就有了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 就是没有周末的票
<gebjgd> Stifler, 确实和arch没关系。设置问题
<Stifler> gebjgd: 恩，而且而且和图有关系
<Stifler> 明天情人节哎
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 有兴趣么？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我准备订票了
<soiamso> Stifler: 找到情人了吗？
<Stifler> soiamso: 没，准备明天下手
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没时间，周未去没什么意思
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 靠，平时没时间阿
<soiamso> Stifler: 不是今晚吗？
<FrankLv> 发现现在shell好聪明，目录下有 traceroute.tar.gz traceroute-1.4a12， cd trac 后按Tab自动补齐文件夹的。Nice
<Stifler> soiamso: 值班呢，离不开
<onshoestring> 那cp 补齐那个 是不是都显示出来了
<onshoestring> 今天没人？
<jyfl987> linux下有没有类似暴力摩托这样得游戏
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<onshoestring> 不玩游戏的路过
<drazet> 洒家来了
<drazet> 擦
<drazet> 三国杀 输了一晚上了
<onshoestring> 有许多游戏网站啊
<edison0354> drazet: 信道的花和尚好
<drazet> edison0354, 好啊
<Stifler> drazet: 在哪玩的三国杀?
<drazet> http://web.sanguosha.com
<Stifler> drazet: THX
<drazet> Stifler, 啥？
<Stifler> drazet: 谢谢啦
<drazet> Stifler, 哦
<drazet> 呵呵
<Stifler> 好久没用扣扣了，最近好多人玩英雄杀
<drazet> Stifler, qq 英雄杀？ 没玩过
<drazet> 扣扣一天不重视linux 一天不用它的服务
<Stifler> drazet: 哈哈，就是
<Stifler> 我要等到他开放协议
<drazet> 崩想了
 * edison0354 根据美国市场研究公司Gartner的数据，2010年Android在智能手机市场的份额全年增幅达到888.8%
<edison0354> 好吉利的数字……
<xiaokar_> QQ开放协议，会等到地老天荒的
<caleb-> QQ开放协议，会等到地老天荒的
<ofan> 英雄杀...
<soiamso> edison0354: 基本我新年看到的亲戚换的新手机都是android的
<edison0354> soiamso: 我的也是
<soiamso> edison0354: htc desire
<soiamso> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> soiamso: 买不起
<edison0354> soiamso: 垃圾二手G3
<soiamso> edison0354: huawei ?
<edison0354> soiamso: 将就到毕业挣钱了再买好的
<edison0354> soiamso: G3啊，HTC啊，Hero啊
<soiamso> edison0354: 多少钱？
<edison0354> soiamso: 二手～
<soiamso> edison0354: 1000- ?
<edison0354> soiamso: 1050入手，因为是认识的人，所以我坑他的:-D
<soiamso> edison0354: 真贵
<edison0354> soiamso: 现在行情是二手大概1500左右
<soiamso> edison0354: 一手 u8500 1000左右 ？
<edison0354> soiamso: 不知道
<onshoestring> 无聊 看个旅游帖子
<onshoestring> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/travel/1/255789.shtml
<onshoestring> .
<Stifler> test
 * NoIE 生活大爆炸越来越黄了。
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍭ 
<Loongjiang> NoIE: 什么意思
<Stifler> NoIE: 出到第几集了?
<NoIE> Loongjiang: Stifler: 看看第四季第15集就知道了，我刚刚看完。
<drazet> 谢耳朵  谢耳朵
<drazet> NoIE, 在哪里下载？
<Stifler> NoIE: 恩，我把14集看了
<NoIE> drazet: mlnet。
<drazet> 哦
<franj> debianer: 搜美女收集机
 * NoIE 剧透：从某种意义上说，第四季第15集和第一季第1集相互呼应。
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, 生活大爆炸？
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, 哎，都當雞了，還有什麽好說的。
<NoIE> hymnusalae_: 恩，看样子您看过了。
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, “您”呃，這個就算了。
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, 不過，我覺得 Leonard 是越來越悲劇了。
<NoIE> hymnusalae_: 皎皎者易污（相对的），他身边的那三位就没事儿。
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, 呃，皎皎者……
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, 其實我很期待 Sheldon 什麽時候能……
<hymnusalae_> drazet, 不用下，搜狐能在線看的，速度和畫質都不錯。
<NoIE> hymnusalae_: 我想不可能，Sheldon 就是这部多变的电视连续剧的坐标原点，他就是（0，0，0）。
<drazet> 
<drazet> 哦
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, ……他都有女朋友了，還有什麽不可能。
<NoIE> hymnusalae_: 是女性朋友。
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, 你還真信呀……
<NoIE> hymnusalae_: 人家还在中东有一位未婚夫。
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, ……
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, 我在想那個未婚夫又是一個怎麽樣的極品……
<Router2> NoIE: 没想到哪里相互呼应啊
<happyaron> 刚才有人说：
<happyaron> the important distinction is still that debian is an amateur  distribution made by Real Professionals, while ubuntu is a  Professional Distribution made by, well, you figure it out ...
<NoIE> Router2: 两集都提到了手X，都提到了智商，都提到了钱。
<Router2> NoIE: 那只是共同点吧
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, 刷牙是哪裏提到的？
<NoIE> hymnusalae_: 什么刷牙？
<ofan> http://www.msqt.org/
<debianer> franj: 基本上被屏蔽了
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, sy
<hymnusalae_> NoIE, 什麽時候提到的？
<hymnusalae_> ofan, web-enabled applications 是什麽意思
<NoIE> hymnusalae_: 不知道。。。
<Router2> hymnusalae_: S1E1，刚开始就是，提高网速的方法、、、、15说得很明显
<hymnusalae_> Router2, 我記不情15集說在哪了？Leonard 出門嗎？
<ofan> hymnusalae_: 不清楚
<Router2> hymnusalae_: 对，跟出门的时候说的
<Kandu> happyaron: 你也換用 debian 啦？
<Router2> 日本爱迪达今年四月发售的儿童女用泳装遇水变透明日本爱迪达全面回收。日本网友反应 http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=988702103
<Router2> 哈哈哈～～～
<hymnusalae_> Router2, 你們在看些什麽……
<Router2> hymnusalae_: 什么什么？
<hymnusalae_> Router2, ……不要裝！
 * hymnusalae_ 心如，止水……
<djkk> 不知道现在主流的CPU是四核还是双核?
<Router2> hymnusalae_: 我不知道你问的是什么啊
<hymnusalae_> Router2, 都 哈哈哈 了還有什麽好裝的。
<ofan> djkk: 四核
<edison0354> hymnusalae_: http://bilibili.us/video/av60661/
<drazet> 几核的没关系 普通人根本就不不到
<Router2> hymnusalae_: 日本网友反应很有意思啊
<hymnusalae_> Router2, ……
<djkk> drazet ?
<drazet> 祝大家今天和后天情人节快乐
<soiamso> djkk: 现在很少双核的了吧
<djkk> ofan 好多钱啊？
<drazet> 。。。
<soiamso> djkk: 四核的也就 500楼下
<Router2> drazet: 今天不是好节日
<est> ofan,  msqt.org 。。。这个是joke么。。。
<drazet> Router2, 今天是什么节日？
<soiamso> djkk: 不如问是 intel 还是 amd ?
<Router2> drazet: 今天是2 13......
<djkk> soiamso 估计我换电脑，主流是六核的了
<Stifler> drazet: 看完了
<Stifler> drazet: 真给力
<djkk> soiamso 组机当然 amd
<drazet> Router2, 2.14是跟老婆过节日 2.13或者2.15才是跟情人过的节日
<drazet> Stifler, 啥？
<soiamso> djkk: 如果还是 win7 的天下的话，估计 六核不会成为主流
<Stifler> drazet: Big bang15集
<Router2> drazet: 还没看懂啊，今天是传说中的2B节......
<djkk> soiamso 为呵?
<drazet> 。。。。
<djkk> soiamso 难道win7为四核优化了？
<Stifler> 吃饭去喽，饿死了
<ofan> est: y
<Router2> 有人喜欢看老友记么？德国的TNT台太给力了，开始播720P版的了
<hymnusalae_> edison0354, 我不行了。
<drazet> Stifler, 没看呢
<drazet> Router2, 我下载了mp4 的
<drazet> 有喜欢看 南方四贱客的么
<edison0354> hymnusalae_: 我表示我看完了，你去看粤语版的旋风管家，那个才叫恐怖
<Router2> drazet: 老友记有MP4版？
<hymnusalae_> edison0354, 呃，原來看過粵語版的fate表示不可接受。
<Yuking> <soiamso> djkk: 如果还是 win7 的天下的话，估计 六核不会成为主流
<Yuking> 我也觉得这个说法好奇怪
<drazet> Router2, 有 for psp和iphone的
<drazet> Router2, 我以前为了在psp上看 在vc上下载的
<Router2> drazet: 那应该没这个清楚，是宽屏的版本么
<drazet> Router2, 不是
 * kilior 有没有人用的是archLinux
<roylez> .
<Router2> drazet: 那就对了，这个版应该是目前为止最清楚的。不好在于有TNT的台标
<drazet> Router2, 哦
<djkk> Yuking 不知道cpu发展的重点是什么样子
<kilior> roylez: 你用的是archlinux？
<Router2> drazet: http://tehparadox.com/forum/f73/friends-s01-720p-hdtv-x264-ambitious-[running-updated]-1791223/
<roylez> .
<NoIE> edison0354: 看完了，有半数以上知道出处。
<djkk> 重点->终点
<drazet> Router2, Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address.
<drazet> f**k chinese
<drazet> 悲剧
<Router2> drazet: 我这儿好像能打开啊
<drazet> Router2, 我是联通
<Router2> drazet: http://www.yyets.com/thread-323870-1-1.html
<edison0354> NoIE: 恩
<drazet> Router2, 3x
<Router2> drazet: 虽然有台标，CUT版，但必竟清楚啊，准备下来放电视上看
<RavenChan> 终于找到一个解决方案= =
<drazet> Router2, 呵呵 不错啊
<xiooli> 大家谁会写 win 批处理的阿？
<RavenChan> 给声音系统找到了一个满意的解决方案= =
<RavenChan> 内核oss,应用程序尽量用oss,不行的用pulseaudio,还不行的用alsa->oss
<RavenChan> = =
<ofan> oss有什么好的？
<drazet> Router2, http://imagebin.org/137690
<RavenChan> ofan, 主要是我蛋疼= =另外oss的混音是内核级的，虽然不安全但是延迟可能比较小吧
<ofan> RavenChan: 那个什么jack不是延时更小
<Router2> drazet: 我存着一个AVI的版本，一共有44G
<djkk> 求教，mirc 怎么连接freenode,自动加入 #ubuntu-cn? 不会用
<RavenChan> ofan, mpd用不了jack= =
 * djkk 大癜大吠的说：大家好！
<ofan> RavenChan: 用别的呗
<hymnusalae_> djkk, ……mirc 沒有連接管理嗎？
<hymnusalae_> djkk, 在選擇服務器的地方有設置的吧？我上次用 mirc 是很早的事情了，不記得了。
<djkk> hymnusalae_ 哦，英文不是很熟悉，偶看看
<drazet> Router2, 哦
<hymnusalae_> djkk, 建議你找個中文的 mirc 使用感受之類的看看，在 baidu 上搜搜都不錯。
<Stifler> 我肥来了
<Stifler> kilior: 我用的arch
<caleb-> 这年头大部份 irc client 都有中文了吧
<kilior> Stifler: 有个忙想请你帮一下，就是你把一个文件打印成pdf，然后看pdf的属性，里面的创建时间和修改时间是多少，告诉我。
<hymnusalae_> caleb-, 也不一定，我記得我下的兩個mIRC安裝程序，一個是英文的，一個號稱是中文的，結果那個中文的還不如那個英文的。有的翻有的不翻真痛苦。
<Stifler> 好啊，IRC能传文件否？
<M-sprite> 我的博客，谢谢大家订阅， http://numbchild.gicp.net/wordpress 不是广告啊。。。。k
<djkk> hymnusalae_ 搞定啦
<hymnusalae_> Stifler, 可以，不過好像很不給力。
<Stifler> hymnusalae_: 了解
<hymnusalae_> caleb-, 話說原來玩上古卷軸4的時候見到最離譜的翻譯是吧broom翻譯成B房間……
<hymnusalae_> djkk, 隨意。
<Stifler> kilior: 为什么要在ARCH下打印？
<Stifler> kilior: 你传给我吧
<drazet> M-sprite, 新的 没几篇文章
<M-sprite> drazet: 额，是新建的嘛，欢迎订阅，绝对不写差质量的博客。。。
<drazet> M-sprite, 呵呵
<drazet> M
<Stifler> 奇怪的是：我现在只能在empathy里上IRC，别的客户端不行
<drazet> M-sprite, 关于神吗的？主题是神吗
<Stifler> kilior: 老兄，走了？
<drazet> Stifler, xchat也不行？
<drazet> Stifler, 不行就用web吧 也挺好用的
<M-sprite> drazet: 关于linux和hack的
<Stifler> drazet: 恩，屁精也不成
<drazet> M-sprite, ok
<Stifler> drazet: mIRC也是
<Stifler> drazet: web也不行- -
<Stifler> drazet: 我还以为被墙了呢
<drazet> Stifler, 哦了 无语了
<kilior> Stifler: 在
<Stifler> drazet: 一天无意中试了试empathy，居然上来了
<Stifler> kilior: 传给我
<kilior> Stifler: 这两个时间有问题，在我这显示的是1970年。
<drazet> Stifler, 格盘重装吧
<Stifler> kilior: 是不是创建这个文件的时候时间是错的？
<Stifler> drazet: 不行，win,Ubuntu,arch都一个样
<RavenChan> ofan, 用别的？
<kilior> Stifler: 任意文本文件，用gedit 打开，然后打印到文件，选pdf，
<Stifler> drazet: 只能empathy了
<drazet> Stifler, 网络问题
<Stifler> kilior: 好
 * drazet 睡觉了
<RavenChan> ofan, 比如pulseaudio->jack->alsa?
<RavenChan> ofan, = =
<Stifler> drazet: 恩，我在新疆
<drazet> Stifler, 难怪
<kilior> Stifler: 文件的属性，文档标签
<Stifler> drazet: 呵呵
<drazet> Stifler, 保重 XD
<Stifler> kilior: 好
 * iTron4 有没有最新的 Name.com 的优惠码？？？除 freewhois和XOXO
<kilior> Stifler: 你用的是gnome吗》
<Stifler> kilior: 恩
<Stifler> kilior: 等等我安gedit...
<kilior> Stifler: 或者用firefox打印一个网页到pdf
<Stifler> kilior: 哦
<Yuking> Stifler: 在新疆哪儿呀
<kilior> Stifler: 反正只要打印到pdf，
<Stifler> Yuking: 石河子
<Yuking> Stifler: 哦，我是从乌鲁木齐出来的
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 問個事。
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, This port has installed the following files which may act as network servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
<Yuking> Stifler: 现在父母还在那儿
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, FreeBSD 能給出這樣的消息。它是怎麽判斷的？
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: ？
<Stifler> Yuking: 哦
<Stifler> Yuking: 老乡啊，哈哈
<Stifler> kilior: 修改时间：2011年02月13日 星期日 22时30分20秒
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: 是不是它的包都有相关的说明？
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 是嗎，我看看。
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: 比如android的包安装时也会有提示是啥类型的
<kilior> Stifler: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/22880?getfile=6424
<Yuking> Stifler: 就是呢，我很久很久以前去过石河子，真的很不错啊
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 在那些個包裏沒有找到這樣的說明。
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: 或是它往系统服务配置里写了啥东西？
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 這樣，我也來找找。
<kilior> Stifler: 你刚才给我的时间应该是文件的时间，而不是文档属性的时间。刚才的图看到了吗》？
<Stifler> kilior: 我没文档那一项，是不是要装evience?
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 好像是手工的……
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 有人做了數據庫……
<kilior> 呃，估计。
<Stifler> Yuking: 现在在哪儿呀？
<kilior> Stifler: 估计要。
<Stifler> kilior: 等等我装个。。。
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: 哦，就是说BSD一看到那些个名字就知道它是网络服务器？
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 差不多。
<kilior> Stifler: 辛苦了
<Stifler> kilior: 呵呵
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 有個 portaudit，我看 Mk 裏的說明是檢查那裏的東西。
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 具體的我也不太清楚。
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 感覺很2的樣子……
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: 对呀，那哪个人重新打个包，换个名字它就不认识了
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 不過那樣就不會在 Ports 裏了。呵呵。
<ofan> 死亡空间.. 很给力
<zhang> 大家新年好
<Stifler> kilior: 装了xpdf还是没有文档那一项...
<zhang_> 大家新年好阿!
<kilior> Stifler: 那我就不知道了，要不你发给我看看。
<Stifler> ＝＝，我在装evince试试
<kilior> Stifler: 好的。
<Yuking> Stifler: 我现在在四川绵阳
<Stifler> Yuking: 哈哈，雪花啤酒
<kilior> Stifler: 你平时不看pdf吗？
<Yuking> Stifler: 就是呢
<Stifler> kilior: 平时就上网、编辑文本...gedit都没装
<Stifler> Yuking: 在重庆的时候喝惨了^ ^
<kilior> Stifler: ä½ ~~~
<Stifler> kilior: 1970年01月01日 星期四 07时59分59秒
<lei1> 各位的ibus输入法图标很问题吗
<Stifler> kilior: 看来是evince的问题
<kilior> Stifler: 呵呵，果然。我报告了这个bug到archLinux，但是不确定，找你确认一下。不过也可能是cairo的bug，你安装的是cairo还是cairo-ubuntu?
<Stifler> kilior: Arch...
<Yuking> Stifler: 啥时候来了让你喝的更惨
<Stifler> Yuking: 哈哈哈
<Yuking> Stifler: 不是让你喝多少，而是我根本不能喝，你会很郁闷
<Yuking> Stifler: 所以更惨
<Stifler> Yuking: 其实我也就2瓶- -!
<Yuking> Stifler: 哈，和我差不多
<Stifler> Yuking: 我喜欢喝热啤酒，特别是吃火锅或串串的时候
<Yuking> Stifler: 和醪糟一起煮的那种哈？
<caleb-> cairo-ubuntu 是啥鬼？
<kilior> caleb-: 是打了ubuntu patch的cairo。
<Yuking> 终于把我的KDE4 desktop effects给弄的差不多~
<Stifler> Yuking: 重庆的那种是啤酒＋冰糖＋枸杞＋红枣＋生姜之类的弄的，巴士，不醉
<Yuking> Stifler: 那差不多
<Stifler> Yuking: 呵呵
<Yuking> Stifler: 我们也经常喝这种
<vicwjb> yu
<Stifler> Yuking: 恩，以前没事干经常自己煮
<vicwjb> Yuking: 什么样的特效啊 ？
<Yuking> vicwjb: 就是它自己带的，原来用起来会越来越慢，现在关掉了几种，一下子就好很多了
<vicwjb> Yuking: 我基本就是默认的 反正感觉自己在拿kde当xp用 呵呵
<caleb-> vicwjb: 操作差很多吧？
<vicwjb> caleb-: 是差很多  但是我感觉就是当xp用了。。很是抑郁啊
<Yuking> vicwjb: 现在用起来真的很流畅了，也不知道是哪个特效导致慢
<Yuking> 可能是blur
<vicwjb> Yuking: 恩，你可以挨个试试啊
<vicwjb> Yuking: 你的kde的中文是粗体的不？
<Yuking> vicwjb: 是呀，这个好像是QT支持的
<vicwjb> Yuking: 感觉看的那个别扭 不知道怎么不让他粗体
<Yuking> vicwjb: 哦，我理解错你的意思了。我没有安装中文文件，界面是英文的。我的意思是说支持中文粗体
<vicwjb> 。。。。。。。。
<vicwjb> 我也想用英文界面来着 可惜坚持了一阵发现搞的自己要发疯。。就换回来了。。再说还有一堆的中文文件名啊  这个中文粗体真是难受
<Yuking> vicwjb: dolphin里面的中文文件名是粗体的？
<vicwjb> 恩 界面的中文，反正只要是qt/kde程序的中文全是粗体
<Yuking> vicwjb: 那你在sysyem settings里面改下字体
<vicwjb> Yuking: 改什么字体？我现在用的dejavu
<Yuking> vicwjb: 试试先个中文字体
<Yuking> vicwjb: 真的，现在感觉KDE4的桌面特效真是很爽……
<vicwjb> Yuking: 恩恩 不过我基本不用，就是看着个svg的透明效果觉得不错。。。。当xp用了 浪费了
<speller> 话说KDE4 里安装qt-gtk-engine 后 firefox 总是不能正常退出。。。
<mza_> Yuking: 发个图出来的说
<speller> 卸载后gtk 程序变得很丑，ff 倒是正常了
<speller> 鱼和熊掌。。
<Yuking> mza_: 是指窗口切换及打开关闭时的效果，图上看不出来
<speller> Yuking: 罩面切换最漂亮 ;p
<mza_> Yuking: 哦。没有接触过kde的说
<vicwjb> kde不错的，，现在kde4也很稳定 基本没有崩溃
<Yuking> 嗯，我用的都是svn的KDE，也算稳定
<speller> 你们kde 什么版本的？
<vicwjb> 感觉现在的字体看着不舒服。字体设置搞乱了。。那天心情好了 把字体好好搞搞。
<zmcbb30> iPeipei: 佩佩
<vicwjb> 4.6
<speller> 对于4.4来说变化大不大？
<Yuking> 我是前天晚上的SVN版
<vicwjb> 不大，不过感觉稳定性好了
<vicwjb> Yuking: svn现在啥版本号了？
<Yuking> 我看下
<speller> 哦，那暂时先不升级了，遇到库的问题还要折腾
<vicwjb> Yuking: 换中文字体也不行啊 。。郁闷了
<Yuking> 4.6.41(4.7>=20110106)
<vicwjb> 哦
<Lavande> Flips a coin: TAILS
<speller> Yuking: 4.7 打魔兽退出后有没有假死情况？
<Lavande> Flips a coin: HEADS
<Yuking> vicwjb: 我的QT和KDE一直都是GIT/SVN版的
<Yuking> speller: 没玩过呢
<Lavande> 竟然有这么无聊的插件。。。
<vicwjb> Yuking: 我用arch的，arch啥版本我就用啥版本。。
<speller> Yuking: 就是说全屏游戏退出后不会假死么？
<Yuking> speller: 我也玩过全屏游戏。不过用过stellarium，没任何问题
<Yuking> speller: 没玩过
<vicwjb> kde里我觉的最爽的程序就是yakuake
<MeaCulpa1> digikam 和 k3b不错
<MeaCulpa1> 尤其digikam, 配上plugins 同步picasa和flickr给力
<MeaCulpa1> kmail其实也不错
 * Lavande rolls 2 6-sided dice: 3 5
<MeaCulpa1> 只是因为kmail windows版本不太能用，偶才留在thunderbird
<hymnusalae_> Lavande, 哈哈。
<Lavande> hymnusalae_: ？
<hymnusalae_> Lavande, 我在 #sabayon-social 看到個 bot 的小游戲也挺無語的。就是那個槍上1顆子彈，誰都打一槍誰都試膽的那個。
<Lavande> hymnusalae_: :-)，我在玩一堆无聊的Pidgin插件。。。
<hymnusalae_> Lavande, 這種插件說老實話玩1次就玩膩了。
<vicwjb> nnd
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, 這是ee嗎？
<Lavande> no
<vicwjb> ???
<hymnusalae_> Lavande, 這個 nnd 太有風格了主要是。
<Lavande> 呵呵，ee喜欢拉长，nnnnnnnnd
<vicwjb> ..........
<hymnusalae_> Lavande, 呃……
<Lavande> :-D
<vicwjb> i can't input chinese now
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, 輸入法是？
<vicwjb> fcitx
<Yuking> vicwjb: 就是不能在IRC中输入了？
<Yuking> vicwjb: 你用的是pidgin?
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 這位跳出來比兔子還快。
<Yuking> hy
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: ……
<vicwjb> i change language to english,so...
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 我在你這看到無數“歡迎”了……
<Yuking> 哈哈，多欢迎点好噻
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, 輸入法被卸載了？
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, GTK的輸入模塊被改了？
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQwNTQ4NTYw.html 重口味.
<vicwjb> 搞定了。。。就是改个语言 还得把fcitx的设置也改一下
<Yuking> vicwjb: 新疆时间好哈
<vicwjb> Yuking: ？？
<Yuking> vicwjb: 现在才十点呀
<vicwjb> 哦哦 我都12点了
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 你現在新疆時間？
<Yuking> 我现在北京时间
<Yuking> 我明天不用上班，你们怎么都 还不睡？
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 我不上班……
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: 哦，你是高中生？
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 沒有……在學校……所以不是上班……
<vicwjb> 我明天上夜班。。所以不用早起 嘿嘿
<vicwjb> Yuking: 在新疆工作？
<Yuking> 我们还在放过年的假，后天正式上班
<vicwjb> 现在的字体越看越难受。。。。
<Yuking> vicwjb: 不是，在四川
<vicwjb> Yuking: 那家是新疆的啊
<Yuking> vicwjb: 从新疆出来的
<vicwjb> Yuking: 呵呵 不过今天我感觉很奇妙，跟一个崇拜的偶像聊了这么长时间
<Yuking> vicwjb: 你说的字体问题比较奇怪哈，是不是fontconfig配置出问题了？
<vicwjb> Yuking: 不知道呢，准备把那个配置文件删除了 重新配置。。。
<Yuking> vicwjb: 我觉得现在KDE4的效果已经很好了。
<vicwjb> Yuking: 恩，以前感觉字体还算顺眼 后来配置文件乱改了一通，就变难看了，准备删除了重新弄
<sky__> 请问怎样上twitter的官网呀？
<vicwjb> Yuking: 你用啥字体？
<Yuking> 我用的是arial narrow，中文是宋体
<sky__> 求帮助 -.-
<vicwjb> 点阵啊。。。
<sky__> 求登录twitter官网的方法！！
<pityonline> sky__: 要用代理工具
<sky__> pityonline, 不会用T T
<Yuking> vicwjb: 宋体就是simsun,arial narrow是TTF
<pityonline> sky__: 不是一两句就能说清楚的，你搜索一下吧，关键词 twitter vpn ssh autoproxy hosts ipv6
<sky__> pityonline, 下什么样的代理工具比较好呢？要不要收费的？
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 圆体
<pityonline> sky__: 你用过什么代理工具
<vicwjb> gebjgd: 我就是用圆体的
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 12寸的屏幕看的很舒服阿
<sky__> pityonline, 什么都没用过
<pityonline> sky__: 找个免费的 ssh 配合 autopoxy 试试吧
<sky__> 好！
<sky__> pityonline, 我去找找
<pityonline> sky__: :)
<sky__> pityonline, 谢谢啦
<pityonline> sky__: 不客气
<vicwjb> gebjgd: 呃。。貌似我的字体配置有问题。。总之看着难受
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 我用的gnome的那个字体设置的
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 设置完了就不动了
<vicwjb> gebjgd: 我用kde。。。。。
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 不爱kde
<Yuking> 马上发张我的字体图
<Yuking> 就拿ubuntu中文论坛
<Xunrui> 还是iOS好
<Xunrui> 字体没问题
<gebjgd> Xunrui, ios是什么？
<hymnusalae_> gebjgd, 蘋果的系統。
<gebjgd> 那是废话
<hymnusalae_> gebjgd, 那你那話是什麽？
<hymnusalae_> gebjgd, 嘿嘿嘿~
<gebjgd> 连个字体都搞不定。瞧不死直接死好了
<Xunrui> 好了别打架啊
<hymnusalae_> Xunrui, 沒有，只是開個玩笑而已……
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 为了你的那个ios你掏了多少钱呢
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, 其實也沒有什麽好難受的。看我這因為實在太懶只用個默認的楷體。還缺字還有日文字體。現在已經習慣了。
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, 實在不想動了。
<Xunrui> 不过iOS也可以安装deb包
<Yuking> 哪个给我一个发图的网址？
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, ompldr.org
<Xunrui> gebjgd, 我花了17000大洋
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 有钱人阿
<Xunrui> 多了个0
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 1700?
<Xunrui> 恩
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 山寨？
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: 你给我的是啥？
<gebjgd> Yuking, imagebin.org
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 發圖的網址呀。ompldr呀。
<Xunrui> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 靠
<Xunrui> gebjgd, Touch
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: 哦，原来它是在让大家捐款
<Yuking> hymnusalae_: 速度慢啊，有没有快点的呢
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, gebjgd給了你一個。
<Xunrui> gebjgd, iPod Touch，挺实用的
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 有什么用？
<Yuking> 对呀，我也不知道有啥用。前一段时间可以免费得到一个ipad，我都没用
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 我知道你人品去哪了。
<Xunrui> gebjgd, touch和iphone比不能打电话
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 我是说ipod touch有什么用？
<Yuking> 我的字体显示效果：http://imagebin.org/137719
<gebjgd> Yuking, 很一般
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 不是我說，我受不了。
<gebjgd> Yuking, 和没配置的字体没啥区别
<Yuking> gebjgd: 对呀，就是完全没配置的
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, ……
<Yuking> fontconfig的默认效果，我只是给你 vicwjb 看下中文黑体的问题
<Xunrui> gebjgd, 简单说，就是拿来玩的，还能够上irc
<Yuking> 不过我觉得这样已经很不错了，论坛上大家发的那些美化帖子也好不到哪儿去哈
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 没啥玩的
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 本来想买个android
<vicwjb> Yuking: 阿，好刺眼。。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21006546/123.png
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 觉得没用
<Xunrui> gebjgd, 应用太少
<gebjgd> Xunrui, itouch应用多？
<Yuking> alvin_rxg: 你的这个图打不开
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Xunrui> gebjgd, 基本phone有的touch都能用
<gebjgd> Xunrui, iphone能有什么？
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 苹果的垃圾东西
<gebjgd> Xunrui, qq视频？ pps？
<alvin_rxg> http://i54.tinypic.com/13zrifl.jpg
<Yuking> 你们也发点觉得不错的字体效果图噻
<Xunrui> gebjgd, 那些我没用过，我需要的都有了
<Yuking> 最好能说动我也来乱改一下配置
<Yuking> 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 普通的andorid都有了
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 本來想發的，不過怕瞎著你們眼扣我人品，就算了……
<vicwjb> http://imagebin.org/137720  看看我现在的效果
<ghosTM55> 给位寂寞的兄弟晚上好。。
<ghosTM55> s/给位/各位
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/6reIa
<Xunrui> gebjgd, 能用客户端上irc?
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 能
<gebjgd> http://imagebin.org/137721
<vicwjb> 嘿，貌似我的字体还可以接受啊
<Xunrui> gebjgd, 哪天我在pc模拟来试试
<Yuking> 原来你们都不喜欢点阵字体哈
<Xunrui> Yuking, 我觉得还行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, prosieben的女主持不错
<vicwjb> http://imagebin.org/137723  这个效果还可以把  嘿嘿 貌似不用换了
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 字体过大
<vicwjb> 字太小看着不爽
<mza_> 很清楚的
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 字体小才能看出字体好不好
<vicwjb> 。。。。。。这个就没必要了把。。我只是看着舒服就行呗
<Xunrui> vicwjb, 你的墙纸不错嘛
<gebjgd> 一般
<xiangfu> 给某人留言的IRC命令是什么？？
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, 那個窗口列表中不顯示窗口標題那個怎麽設置的？
<vicwjb> Xunrui: 我都是kde自动换墙纸。。哈哈 10秒钟一换
<mza_> Yuking: 这是什么字体？
<Yuking> vicwjb: 我是十分钟换一次
<vicwjb> hymnusalae_: ？？？
<Yuking> mza_: 我的？中文是simsun，英文是arial narrow
<hymnusalae_> vicwjb, 下面“任務欄”只有圖標沒有字的那個，是？
<gebjgd> hyacinth, 输入法
<Xunrui> vicwjb, 我是摇一摇换一张
<vicwjb> hymnusalae_: 安装一个部件。。。smooth task
<mza_> Yuking: 还能区分中文和英文？
<vicwjb> hymnusalae_: 替换默认的任务栏
<Yuking> mza_: 我没配置，但它显示的是
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 你这个字体多少号的？
<vicwjb> gebjgd: 12
<mza_> Yuking: ……
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 我靠，好打
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 我靠，好大
<vicwjb> gebjgd: 哈哈
<Xunrui> mza_, 有些分，有些没
<Yuking> http://imagebin.org/137724 改用AA字体的效果，也是fontconfig的默认
<vicwjb> 不费眼睛
<mza_> Yuking: 我在系统配置里面看没有制定英文或者中文的地方……
<Yuking> mza_: 是没有哈
<vicwjb> Yuking: 我劝你还是矢量把。。这个看着真不舒服
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 费手了
<Yuking> mza_: 我选择的是arial narrow，中文它自动匹配的是simsun
<mza_> Yuking: 哦
<Yuking> ge
<gebjgd> Yuking, 不好看
<Yuking> gebjgd: 第二张图就是了，用的是雅黑，不过我喜欢点阵字体
<gebjgd> Yuking, 雅黑不好看
<gebjgd> Yuking, 有大小区别
<vicwjb> 还是圆体好看
<gebjgd> 同意
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我这儿没圆体
<Xunrui> gebjgd, 我认为雅黑好看
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 有大小区别
<hymnusalae_> 方正黑體用戶路過
<Xunrui> gebjgd, 我windows上没有发现
<vicwjb> Yuking: 想要圆体 简单啊 去网上搜啊
<gebjgd> Xunrui, 用win的就别说了
<vicwjb> 你们显示器的对比度和亮度都是多少 ？
<Xunrui> vicwjb, 对比75%，亮40%
<Yuking> 大概你们喜欢我下面发这张图
<vicwjb> Xunrui: 对比度太大 颜色是不是不好看了
<Yuking> 完了，传不上去了
<Yuking> 我的亮度和对比度都是15%
<vicwjb> Yuking: 太暗了把
<Yuking> http://imagebin.org/137725 这张，字体的确够黑……你们会喜欢，哈哈
<vicwjb> 我晕
<Xunrui> vicwjb, 没有不好啊
<vicwjb> Yuking: 我们不会喜欢的。。悲摧啊
 * Yuking 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<Yuking> 我自己还是喜欢点阵的宋体
<gebjgd> Yuking, 太硬太直
<gebjgd> Yuking, 缺乏美感
<Yuking> 我也喜欢比较柔和的屏幕，所以调的比较暗
<vicwjb> 我感觉 50 50 就可以了
<Xunrui> Yuking, 我喜欢字小点
<Yuking> Xunrui: 字小的话，非点阵不可
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我的就是9号字。圆体
<gebjgd> 不需要点阵
<Xunrui> vicwjb, 75会好些吧
<Yuking> 如果是复杂的字，那岂不是一个黑点了？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 比如？
<vicwjb> Xunrui: 感觉颜色都不正常了
<Xunrui> Yuking, 我试下
<Yuking> 比如，“最”，“噻”，“著”
<gebjgd> Yuking, èµ¢
<gebjgd> Yuking, http://imagebin.org/137726
<Xunrui> vicwjb, 我不觉得啊
<Xunrui> gebjgd, 我也是很清楚
<Yuking> http://imagebin.org/137727 点阵的效果
<gebjgd> Yuking, 几号字？
<Yuking> 我个人觉得是矢量字体没法比的哈
<Xunrui> 你们纠结了很久了
<Yuking> gebjgd: 11号，9号显示很小，11号倒是和你的字体看上去一样大
<gebjgd> Yuking, 11号太大了
<Yuking> gebjgd: 和你和一样大啊
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 情人节在这里闲逛什么。
<Yuking> gebjgd: 如果显示成我这儿9号这么大，你那个字体更没法比了
<gebjgd> Yuking, http://imagebin.org/137729
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我刚才用的就是9号字体
<Xunrui> 我的可能是9号
<gebjgd> Yuking, 这个是11号
<gebjgd> Yuking, http://imagebin.org/137729
<gebjgd> Yuking, 清楚的很
<Yuking> gebjgd: 嗯，这只是软件渲染的不一样
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我只是用显示的大小来比
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我就是喜欢小的
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我不喜欢傻大黑粗
<Yuking> 我这儿9号非常小，可能是这个软件的问题
<Yuking> http://imagebin.org/137730 9号
<Yuking> 英文已经没法看了
<gebjgd> Yuking, 好丑
<hymnusalae_> Yuking, 9號就不行了，上回看一老外用7號呢……那真叫瞎眼。不過他帶著隱形眼睛這點讓我很欣慰。
<Yuking> 但你那种字体在这个显示水平上更难看哈，我相信如此，嘿嘿
<gebjgd> Yuking, 还真没有
<Yuking> 那你发来看下嘛
<vicwjb> gebjgd: 你dpi多少？
<gebjgd> Yuking, http://imagebin.org/137731
<gebjgd> Yuking, 9号
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 没动过
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 普通的dpi
<vicwjb> 96？
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 我用的openbox
<gebjgd> vicwjb, 没有你说那个dpi设置
<Yuking> gebjgd: 你这个九号相当于我的11号
<vicwjb> 我感觉也是。。他的小字号比我的大不少呢
<gebjgd> Yuking, 圆体
<gebjgd> 12寸屏幕。1280×800
<Xunrui> 缩放问题
<gebjgd> 我觉得xterm默认的字体大小合适
<Xunrui> Xterm?
<Yuking> 哈哈，这个不比了，其实也就是个人爱好，就象我的WM6手机一样，死活都要把别人的雅黑的ROM改成宋体的
<gebjgd> 因为字体小了，编码舒服
<Yuking> gebjgd: 写程序的确字不能太大
<Springscar> 为什么
<gebjgd> Yuking, 所以我用xterm写
<Jagdwurst> xterm没緩冲
<Yuking> Springscar: 一屏上显示的行太少了，觉得不舒服
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 用不了urxvt阿
<Xunrui> Emacs
<Yuking> gebjgd: 你是用emacs还是vim ?
<Jagdwurst> Yuking:最近怎么见你那么活跃?
<gebjgd> Yuking, vim
<Yuking> Jagdwurst: 过年放假啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不是说从来不用vim的吗^^
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我没说过
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ……什么时候对vim友爱了 ಠ_ಠ
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 公司要用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 编码都用它
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你在公司用 gedit 被鄙视了？
<Jagdwurst> lol
<Yuking> gebjgd: 写程序没有必要统一编辑器吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在家都不用gedit
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, nano
<alvin_rxg> o
<Yuking> 我是被VC/BCB毒害的，只喜欢用全类似kdevelop/anjuta这样的编辑器
<gebjgd> Yuking, 用vim会很简单
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我只会一些很简单的VIM操作
<gebjgd> Yuking, 慢慢学吧
<Yuking> gebjgd: 没准备学了，觉得用kdevelop已经非常好了啊
<Jagdwurst> 以前也很习惯用visualc，后来每个版本默认快捷鍵都不一样……
<Yuking> gebjgd:  我系统中的vim都不能运行。编译它的时候有ruby，现在ruby被我删掉了，一直没再编译vim
<Jagdwurst> Yuking: 那么texlive里一堆东西用到ruby的怎办?
<Yuking> Jagdwurst: 我不用tex
<Jagdwurst> Yuking: 好像看你主页里说用的来着……
<Yuking> Jagdwurst: 应该是没有吧
 * Yuking 得去睡了，否则老婆会骂了
<Pwnna> 我靠
<Pwnna> django实在是比php的垃圾要强大的多。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 德国的学校老师还不如中国的老师待遇好呢
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 自己的桌子都没有
<alvin_rxg1> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 国内的老师起码有自己的桌子。而且还分教研室
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 强多了
<alvin_rxg1> 哦
<happyaron> 中国老师有一些算公务员的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 德国也是
<happyaron> gebjgd: 中国公务员那是为xx服务的，德国怎么比得了
<happyaron> :)
<gebjgd> hap
<gebjgd> happyaron, 一样的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 待遇也那么好么？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 中国40%女性希望嫁给合适的男公务员
<gebjgd> happyaron, 中国99%的女性希望嫁给外国人
<happyaron> gebjgd: 条件好的男公务员3年相亲500次
<happyaron> gebjgd: 这可不一定
<gebjgd> happyaron, 条件好的外国人天天有女人陪床
<happyaron> gebjgd: 但是那可不是99%
<gebjgd> happyaron, 是100%
<happyaron> 扯
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 对比例高我有耳闻，但是不可能那么高。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不过你说德国女性有40%想嫁德国公务员么？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 有
<happyaron> e
<happyaron> 呃。
<mza_> 你们还不睡……
<Bet> 大家情人节快乐 啊 ,,,,
<gebjgd> 没情人怎么过
<Bet>  该怎么过,怎么过吧..
<mza_> 强烈建议取消情人节
<Bet>  ...你习惯过光棍?
<happyaron> 因为他冷，还没脱光。。。
<mza_> 都取消……
<Bet>   ....恩, 我觉得有一个节日可以留下
<gebjgd> 屁
<gebjgd> 节日越多越好
<gebjgd> 不用上班了
<mza_> 情人节又不放假。
<Bet> 4月1日,
<gebjgd> 是阿
<gebjgd> 所以说节日越多越好
<gebjgd> 放假的节日
<Bet> 想吧.
<happyaron> 当中小学老师去。
<happyaron> 放假多 :)
<gebjgd> 钱少
<mza_> 老师补课钱多
<happyaron> 高中老师不少的
<gebjgd> 补课？周末就没了
<mza_> 就是累点……
<mza_> 主要是寒暑假补课。
<happyaron> 我那些老师一个月都能挣1W多，在这个平均工资不到2k的城市里。
<happyaron> gebjgd: ^
<gebjgd> 那不是和没假一样么
<happyaron> 平时上完课就可以走
<mza_> nnd，我们老家的中学老师被各种后门塞进去，以后都没法让娃子去学校好好念书了，看来只好家教了。
<happyaron> 想去哪去哪
<gebjgd> 1w
<gebjgd> 还多阿？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 比较平均公司啦
<gebjgd> 房子都买不起
<happyaron> gebjgd: 6倍多，不算各种奖金
<gebjgd> happyaron, 程序员都1w5了
<mza_> 此外，吃饭的时候老师们还公然讨论家长送礼……
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我这里的程序员就2000
<happyaron> gebjgd: 老师开1W
<mza_> 哪的，程序员才2k？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 哪里？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你换算一下程序员1W5的时候，老师能有多少
<gebjgd> happyaron, 没听说过
<Bet>  ,,不是吧,
<happyaron> 长春。。。全国工资水平倒数
<happyaron> 一般程序员就2k，给食宿
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我认识的人就是长春的
<gebjgd> 1w2
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那能有几个呢
<mza_> 还有就是哪的程序员1w5？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你说的能挣1w的老师有几个？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 只有国企高级部门的
<gebjgd> mza_, 北京 上海 深圳都有
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我们学校40%的老师
<gebjgd> mza_, 很平常的价格
<gebjgd> happyaron, 什么学校？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 贵族学校？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 东北师大附中
<happyaron> 不是
<mza_> gebjgd:很少吧。现在北京这边3年左右的8-10k
<gebjgd> mza_, 1
<Bet>  要看做什么的吧.
<gebjgd> mza_, 我同学基本都1w5了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 小科老师，不出去补课，一个月也有6k，不算奖金。
<mza_> gebjgd: 外企？
<gebjgd> mza_, 不是
<Bet> 做应用开发的  就应该跟mza_说的差不多
<gebjgd> mza_, 清华同方
<mza_> gebjgd: 或者工作几年了……
<happyaron> 厉害点的数学老师出去补课一天1-2k
<gebjgd> mza_, 5å¹´
<mza_> gebjgd: 那就差不多。应该的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 帝都的普通老师没有1
<gebjgd> happyaron, 帝都的普通老师没有1w
<happyaron> gebjgd: 说明帝都待遇不好
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你去江苏，湖南看看
<gebjgd> happyaron, 对，所有老师都离开帝都
<mza_> 帝都的老师靠工资嘛？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 外地人就少了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 帝都除了人大附中清华附中之外，都是扯淡
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你这话和你的年龄很相符了
<happyaron> ?
<mza_> 现在老师真要是靠工资，早就饿死了。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 指点下
 * happyaron 全国竞赛最好的是湖南师大附中。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 现在谁看你那个学校毕业的阿
<gebjgd> happyaron, 看你的是口袋的钱
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你还年青
<gebjgd> happyaron, 等你上班了就知道了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不是，我说的是老师在哪个学校
<gebjgd> happyaron, 兲朝好老师多了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 好学生也多了。都直接送米国了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 但是好学生的家长可不找那些老师
<happyaron> gebjgd: 好老师顶啥用，在垃圾学校出去补课都没人用你
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不懂你说的东西。早过了讨论老师的年代了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 老师想挣钱，也要看是哪个单位的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 补课时家长宁可要名校的垃圾老师，也不要垃圾学校的牛老师
<mza_> 我父亲是一个老师，一辈子了，还是那样子。他没有补过课，没有要家长送礼，没有给领导送礼……
<happyaron> gebjgd: 没有补课，很多老师无法生存的。
<gebjgd> 事不关己。高高的挂起
<mza_> 靠老师那点工资，笑话。我爸现在一个月4k+，但是在这个连韭菜都9块一斤的年代，有啥用？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 所以我以前的高中英语老师2004年就不干了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> happyaron, 直接当翻译去了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 2004年就月薪1w多了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 还轻松
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那何必当老师呢
<gebjgd> happyaron, 他教我们的时候一个月工资650
<gebjgd> happyaron, 为了帝都户口阿
<happyaron> gebjgd: 。。。
<mza_> mb的，给人类灵魂的工程师最少的钱，这简直就是天朝的笑话。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 翻译是挣钱快
<gebjgd> mza_, 所以，快偷渡吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: 但是有些翻译比程序员还伤害脑细胞
<gebjgd> mza_, 米国欢迎你
<mza_> gebjgd:不认识蛇头，哈哈
<gebjgd> mza_, 游泳
<happyaron> ...
<gebjgd> mza_, 你行的
<happyaron> 跟着google maps游
<gebjgd> mza_, 相信自己，没错的
<happyaron> 实在不行划小船
<mza_> gebjgd:我明天就去学……
<happyaron> gebjgd: 落地没证件不会被遣送么
<happyaron> gebjgd: 遣送还得自己出全价机票钱
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你啥都不说。没人知道你是哪里人
<gebjgd> happyaron, 这样就能当难民了
<happyaron> 呃。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 要看你证件呢
<gebjgd> happyaron, 没证件阿
<mza_> gebjgd:莫非真的要去考gre、托福等等？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 也没人认识你
<gebjgd> happyaron,  对
<gebjgd> mza_, 没必要吧
<mza_> 有同学从米国回来，那边貌似也不好混，这两年
<Bet> 你们在说出国吗?
<gebjgd> mza_, 上岸之后马上和一个当地老太太结婚
<mza_> 偷渡……
<gebjgd> mza_, 你就妥了
<mza_> gebjgd:这个要求太高。在国内都没混上一个老太太，还到那边去求包养？
<gebjgd> mza_, 米国老太太喜欢中国香肠的
<Bet>  在传授经验吗?
<gebjgd> Bet, 在蛋逼
<Bet>   这个太困难了
<Bet> 你们有没有看过一部叫海上钢琴师的电影?
<mza_> Bet: 那部片的影响只有一个——习惯太可怕了
<gebjgd> mza_, 我的那些在米国的同学混还都不错
<Bet> mza_,  呵呵,
<mza_> gebjgd:唉，我还是想回家。
<Bet> mza_, 里面的人看到美国, 很疯狂
<gebjgd> Bet, 就像你看到了美女一样
<Bet> mza_, 你现在不在兲朝?
<Bet>   gebjgd , 没这个概念
<gebjgd> Bet, 莫非你是女的？
<mza_> Bet: 在
<Bet>  gebjgd , ..... 你这逻辑 ...!!!
<gebjgd> Bet, 你小心点。这里流氓多
<gebjgd> Bet, 都是没有女人，天天玩电脑的人
<mza_> gebjgd:Bet是mm，把电话号码留下吧
<Bet> gebjgd,  汗 .....
<Bet>  ......
<Bet> 谁跟你们说对没美女这个概念就是MM?
<mza_> 这年头很少见mm半夜不睡觉啊
<gebjgd> mza_, 变性的你能接受么？
<mza_> gebjgd:那要看变到什么程度……
<Bet> .......
<Bet> 春哥,
<gebjgd> mza_, 就算bet是男的。变了也是女的
<mza_> gebjgd:譬如说，你不知道他是变性人，但是变性很彻底，怎么办？
<gebjgd> mza_, 不在乎
<gebjgd> mza_, 继续用
<Bet> .... , 恩
<gebjgd> mza_, 省TT了
<mza_> gebjgd:再譬如说，有个mm离过婚，但是你不知道，你们相识相恋，怎么办？
<gebjgd> mza_, 继续日
<gebjgd> mza_, 不在乎
<Bet> ....  恩 ,
<gebjgd> mza_, 哥们你还处女情节呢？
<mza_> 。。。
<gebjgd> mza_, 太落后了
<mza_> 毫无鸭梨啊
<gebjgd> mza_, 没前途
<Bet>  mza_ , 去幼儿园吧..
<mza_> 木有，因为前几天有人准备给我介绍一个结过婚的。我在司考，或者说剖析自己
<gebjgd> mza_, 好看么？
<gebjgd> mza_, 性格好么？
<gebjgd> mza_, 如果都好。直接上
<mza_> 我还在思考刚才那个问题。等我想清楚了再议
<mza_> 我倒是没啥，主要是我们家要是知道了，我就回不去了，哈哈
<Bet> 还能容你思考, 那应该不错咯
<happyaron> 发现数据很有用，尤其对非程序猿来说
<happyaron> 比写程序处理数据方便多了
<mza_> 没见过，不知道啥样子……主要是我先要自己搞清楚到底什么是我的底线
<Bet> 我觉得你的底线就是没有底线
<gebjgd> mza_, 孙俪结婚了。之后离婚了。你要不要？
<gebjgd> mza_, 高圆圆结婚了，又离婚了。你要不要？
<mza_> 不知道，估计够呛……
<gebjgd> mza_, 绝对要阿
<gebjgd> mz
<gebjgd> mza_, 奇货可居
<mza_> 偶现在还有点理想这种不太好的东东
<gebjgd> mza_, 我21岁的时候也有
<mza_> gebjgd:我很郁闷，啥时侯才能长大？
<gebjgd> mza_, 你现在多大？
<mza_> gebjgd:29……
<gebjgd> mza_, 我操
<gebjgd> mza_, 哥
<mza_> gebjgd:同操！
<happyaron> lol
<Bet> 哥
<mza_> 不要迷恋哥……
<Bet> 你快奔四了
<mza_> 是啊。
<gebjgd> mza_, 你29岁了还这么没溜
<mza_> gebjgd:要不还这么纠结……
<gebjgd> mza_, 你看看人家 happyaron 那么小都知道姐弟恋
<gebjgd> mza_, 好好学学吧
<mza_> gebjgd:姐弟恋现在是潮流好不。我周围都是姐弟。妈的，让我鸭梨好大
<gebjgd> mza_, 说明你不成熟
<mza_> gebjgd:对。我也不知道啥时侯能成熟
<gebjgd> mza_, 你的妹子都让 happyaron 这样的小年青抢走了
<mza_> 今年我要好好加油！找个30+的剩女
<mza_> 去看球了，juv 对 inter
<Bet> 太难了,,,
<tonghuix> 嗯嗯
<Bet>    哎, 多下了
<Bet>    /clear
<^k^>  06:13
<roys> 情人节快乐。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-06
<zhtx> a
<jiero> 刮胡子太麻烦了。吃饭太麻烦了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 洗澡太麻烦了。
<jiero> zhao: 你是 edision？
<zhao> jiero, 不是
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> zhao: 你是
<kingbo> 早
<jiero> kingbo: 不早
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮
<kingbo> 元宵来临，准备吃汤圆啊
<kingbo> jiero: 比较早了，上班嘛
<jiero> kingbo: 恩。我发现我这个主题没有窗口关闭按钮，不错的设计
<jiero> kingbo: 错了，应该是右上角没有，变左上角了，然后窗口控制在右上角
<jiero> kingbo: 吃吧，元宵节吃元宵不是？ :D
<jiero> 否则成了汤圆节 ;)
<kingbo> jiero: 好东西要上图说明
<kingbo> jiero: 对！元宵
<jiero> kingbo: 上图没意思哦。都上图不会想象么
<happyaron> jiero: ?
<jiero> happyaron: 没有回答我在gmail里的提问
<happyaron> jiero: 还没上gmail呢
<kingbo> jiero: 想像完了求真相啊
<happyaron> jiero: gmail里没有你的消息
<jiero> happyaron: 另外 fcitx 里现在自组词变黄色了，感谢一直在这里潜水的cssplayer恩
<jiero> happyaron: 哦，那么是 gtalk可能。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧，昨天突然想问你有啥人生目标
<happyaron> jiero: fcitx 啥版本，系统啥版本，出了什么现象
<jiero> happyaron: 感谢就是感谢哦，黄色的和普通的区分开来，知道是自组词了。
<jiero> kingbo: 是e16的，也许你不喜欢。
<happyaron> jiero: 哦
<jiero> kingbo: 是e16的，也许你不喜欢。http://i.imgur.com/KTOST.png
<jiero> happyaron: 这种screenshot的不会把背景一起包括进来呢，明明是透明的，也注意不到了。
<jiero> happyaron: 浏览器应该有个透明模式，会挺好玩的。恩。
<kingbo> jiero: 不错，可以减少误操作关闭
<jiero> kingbo: 是呢。
<happyaron> jigdo大赞
<huntxu> happyaron: 你活了啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 嗯
<jiero> happyaron: 你怎么需要这个呢。。。发布你的 ISO？
<happyaron> jiero: 下载iso
 * adam8157_away 神器啊 http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400b
 * jiero 今天神器见多了。。。
<happyaron> adam8157_away: 你不是away了么。。。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 刚来 忘了改了 :)
<jiero> adam8157: 你需要窗口切换到irc就自动改名的脚本
<jiero> XiaoQing: 果然够闲的。
<roylez> adam8157: è´µ
<jiero> XiaoQing: 任务，你要考上北大
<XiaoQing> jie
<XiaoQing> jiero: 咋啦
<roylez> adam8157: 不过对你不是问题呢
<adam8157> jiero: 那坏了 我成天跳来跳去
<XiaoQing> jiero: (⊙o⊙)…
<XiaoQing> jiero: 不去北京
<adam8157> roylez: 鬼
<adam8157> roylez: 等我中彩票就买两把
<roylez> adam8157: 寄给我一把
<jiero> XiaoQing: 那没关系，去发明个东西让美国人请你去
<adam8157> roylez: 行, 你祈祷我中彩票吧
<dilide> 青青
<jiero> dilide: 你是谁啊。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 你求神会比较灵
<XiaoQing> jiero:今天早晨我妈问我作业写了有一半吗  我说抄了一半以上
<XiaoQing> dilide: 哪里都有你。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 不是好孩子。。。
<XiaoQing> ofan 晚安~
<dilide> 呃，我没玩过这玩意，试试
<XiaoQing> jiero: 还行吧
<XiaoQing> 那么多谁能做完呢
<jiero> ofan1: 下午茶时间？
<XiaoQing> jiero: 没有科技头脑 发明不出东西
<ofan1> XiaoQing: 安  好梦
<XiaoQing> jiero: 不对  应该是凌晨快两点了~
<jiero> 哦。。。
<jiero> 感觉不对。。。东西部我分不出。
<XiaoQing> 快一点- -
<XiaoQing> ofan 乃怎么还不睡。。
<ofan1> 不到9点。。。。
<XiaoQing> - -
<XiaoQing> ofan 不是快15h？
<ofan1> XiaoQing: 我以为你要睡了。。。。
<XiaoQing> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
 * jiero 同意ofan1:
<ofan1> XiaoQing: 慢 13h
<XiaoQing> ofan 擦 我记错了。。
<XiaoQing> ofan  你应该比我快。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 。。。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 你吃过午饭了？
<jiero> XiaoQing: 不吃了。
<roylez> eexp: 归位了？
<XiaoQing> 这么牛
<jiero> XiaoQing: 连续n天不想吃东西了
<ofan1> 我这慢，还是5号
<XiaoQing> ofan 我擦。。
<jiero> roylez: 归位了？
<XiaoQing> jiero: 敢情您这是要成仙儿啊
<roylez> jiero: 又皮痒了不是？
<ofan1> jiero: 怎么了，出家了？ 不吃饭
<XiaoQing> dilide: 就 你自己来了啊
<jiero> ofan1: 圣诞节的outlet dell的，上百件 latitude 笔记本啊。
<ofan1> XiaoQing: 擦破皮了快
 * jiero 摸摸roylez 的头，
<XiaoQing> ofan 木事 一个云南创可贴就解决~
<ofan1> jiero: 砸着你了？
<XiaoQing> roylez: jiero 色诱你 
<jiero> ofan1 没。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 你去摸摸roylez
<XiaoQing> jiero: 这是表示同性之间的欣赏~  啊哈哈~
<fhmdgxs> 还是这里人气旺
 * XiaoQing 摸摸 roylez
<XiaoQing> fhmdgxs: 是谁。。
<jiero>  XiaoQing 。。。无法理解了哦
<XiaoQing> jiero: 理解毛
<fhmdgxs> XiaoQing: 我进来玩的 以前也来过。。
<XiaoQing> ofan1 啥时候回来
<XiaoQing> fhmdgxs: 恩 看见过
<ofan1> 烤面包ing
<XiaoQing> fhmdgxs: 加过gtalk群吗~ 说不定我们认识呢~
<jiero> ofan1: 最近吃巧克力吃多了，肚子发酸
<fhmdgxs> XiaoQing: 话说一群人起名字都我这个风格， 还真不好认
<ofan1> XiaoQing: 等我脱贫了就回
<fhmdgxs> XiaoQing: 没有
<jiero> ofan1: 又吃了一堆水果。
<XiaoQing> fhmdgxs: 嗷。。。
<fhmdgxs> XiaoQing: 我还是主玩qq哈哈
<jiero> ofan1: 脱贫？
<XiaoQing> ofan1 嗷。。
<ofan1> jiero: 机票太贵
<XiaoQing> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<jiero> ofan1: 美国多少人是穷人啊。
<jiero> ofan1:  你要脱贫需要很多工夫呢
<XiaoQing> PRC——>usa 多少钱啊
<ofan1> jiero: 我就知道一个
<fhmdgxs> XiaoQing: gtalk群怎么加
<jiero> XiaoQing: 3800rmb
<ofan1> 6.3
<jiero> ofan1: 她说飞机
<L-----D> 有便宜的机票吧
<XiaoQing> USA——>PRC呢
<jiero> XiaoQing: $500
<jiero> 小、
<ofan1> 往返1.5w
<jiero> ofan1: 分时间
<L-----D> 1.5做商务舱啊
<ofan1> jiero: 这算便宜了
<XiaoQing> fhmdgxs: 当成普通联系人那样加就好了
<fhmdgxs> XiaoQing: 群名多少？ 我都没用过gtalk话说
<happyaron> L-----D: 1.5坐经济舱还得是买打折的
<happyaron> L-----D: 不打折的话经济舱单程就1.3吧
<huntxu> roylez: 老男人早
<huntxu> adam8157: 年輕點的男人早
<jiero> ofan1: 你不懂 latitude 啊。
<XiaoQing> roylez:她不是女人么。。。。
<jiero> ofan1: dell 只有 latitude以上级别好。
<L-----D> happyaron, 去哪 我从上海去美国 3000多的机票大把啊
<ofan1> jiero: 你懂毛
<happyaron> L-----D: 额，你是到美国哪里？
<jiero> roylez: 又犯了。。。你的名啊。。。
<L-----D> 纽约？
<ofan1> roylez: 干嘛
<jiero> ofan1: 你懂毛。。。
<happyaron> L-----D: 哪家公司的航班呢
<roylez> ofan1: 没踢你啊
<fhmdgxs> 我发现来了几次 出现的人名都见过了 就这么几个活跃用户。。
<huntxu> roylez: .
<L-----D> happyaron, 国内国外的 差不多吧
<ofan1> roylez: 吓着我了
<happyaron> L-----D: 额，咋可能那么便宜呢
<L-----D> happyaron, 你自己去携程搜搜
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan1> roylez: 都做好被踢的准备了
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<roylez> ofan1: 不错 :)
<happyaron> L-----D: 我去uds的时候C公司可花的远不止这个价格。。。
<XiaoQing> 我不明白这是为什么。。。。
<L-----D> happyaron, 我刚去过夏威夷 2200机票
<XiaoQing> 因为太水了么。。。。
<ofan1> jiero: 你毛都不懂
<happyaron> L-----D: 2200刀？
<roylez> XiaoQing: 别惹我。我脾气不好
<happyaron> L-----D: 我去的FL
<L-----D> happyaron, 2200rmb
<XiaoQing> roylez: 我没惹你啊。。 我以前以为你是女的啊。。
<happyaron> 额，超便宜啊
<ofan1> 夏威夷近
<L-----D> 公司买的票是可以全价退改签的 
<roylez> XiaoQing: eexp 是女的，你认错了
<L-----D> 个人谁会买那种票？
<happyaron> XiaoQing: 你觉得金主席怎么可能是女的？
<XiaoQing> roylez: 酱紫啊  是谁说 igoogle 就是您来着~  我记得igoogle是女女啊。。。
<L-----D> 我买全价票 我就可以升头等舱了
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 我真的不知道啊。。。。
<happyaron> L-----D: 反正还是对折了的，只不过就是时间有点紧了。
<ofan1> 我这有只花了3000到usa的
<roylez> XiaoQing: iGoogle = eexp = iFvwm = iGnome
<happyaron> ofan1: 你人在usa了？
<XiaoQing> roylez: 了然  谢谢主席。。
<roylez> XiaoQing: .
<eexp> 这死家伙，谁啊。
<happyaron> ofan1: 在的话过两年帮我找工作。
<eexp> 踢了算了
<ofan1> happyaron: 好的
<ofan1> 我开个餐馆，你给我打工吧
<happyaron> ofan1: 到时候再说咯
<eexp> ofan1: 你个骗子。不卖vpn了？
<XiaoQing> ofan1 我去我去
<ofan1> 卖
<eexp> 就到期了？
<ofan1> 没，好好的
<adam8157> ofan1: 铜球
<eexp> 难道卖vpn的，就够本开餐馆了？
<eexp> 这太挣钱了吧。
<L-----D> lol
<fhmdgxs> ofan1: 现在翻墙用付费vpn的还多么
<ofan1> adam8157: 我这有辞职后过来的
<happyaron> eexp: 估计是他开餐馆之后够本卖vpn了
<yall> eexp: 额。
<yall> happyaron: 。。。
<maya> lol
<eexp> 要不，就是以打工为名，骗押金。
<jiero> ofan1: 卖别的不好么。
<adam8157> ofan1: 给我L1 甚至H1我就辞职过去
<happyaron> eexp: 美帝服务业利润巨高啊。
<adam8157> happyaron: +1
<L-----D> 还是贩毒吧
<jiero> happyaron: 因为人多？
<ofan1> adam8157: 急什么，先来了再说
<fzfh> 现在翻墙不用vpn用什么？tor好多共党开的假服务器
<jiero> happyaron: 中国给美国电话支持也行
<fzfh> 什么时候被钓鱼了都不知道
<fhmdgxs> fzfh: 赛风3不错
<happyaron> jiero: 反正在美帝一涉及到人工的东西就巨贵。
<happyaron> jiero: 别的东西倒是还可以。
<jiero> 和印度人抢
<maya> ofan1 流亭有直接飞USA的么
<jiero> happyaron: 别的是别人送的哦
<fhmdgxs> maya: 青岛的？
<fzfh> happyaron: 人家美帝重视人，在天朝人不值钱的
<ofan1> maya: 貌似没
<maya> fhmdgxs: 青岛的？
<maya> ofan1 嗷。。 你在北京坐的啊
<fhmdgxs> maya: 青岛大学
<fzfh> happyaron: 一条人命万把几千就收买了
<maya> fhmdgxs: ofan1 你老乡。。。
<ofan1> maya: 我是到日本转机
<maya> ofan1 我擦
<adam8157> fzfh: 据说青岛大学很漂亮
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: ^^
<maya> ofan1 fhmdgxs 你们一个学校的 见了 咋不激动呢
<fhmdgxs> ofan1: 03电子 你呢
<fhmdgxs> ofan1: 校友？
<jiero> ofan1: 你青岛的？
<jiero> lol
<fhmdgxs> ofan1: 我真不是青岛人
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 山东东营的
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 哦
<maya> fhmdgxs: 我威海~
<adam8157> 我也威海~
<maya> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<maya> 还有山东人没~~~··~
<jiero> 没了
<fhmdgxs> maya: 老乡群？
<happyaron> fzfh: 嗯，呵呵
<jiero> 我从来不被认为是
<maya> fhmdgxs: 不系。。。
<L-----D> 据说威海环境很好？
<fzfh> adam8157: 青岛大学啊，没去过。浙大确实很漂亮
<jiero> 威海阳光不错
<fhmdgxs> maya: 太像了
<fhmdgxs> fzfh: 厦门大学跟浙大不错
<maya> L-----D: 他们都说威海治安很乱。。。
<L-----D> 厦门大学环境好
<jiero> maya: 市区人很少
<fhmdgxs> fzfh: 青大不经细打量
<maya> fhmdgxs: 对  都说那俩很漂亮
<L-----D> 浙大不行
<jiero> maya: 韩国人比较多
<maya> jiero: bingo~
<maya> jiero: 但是威海气候还是蛮不错的~
<jiero> maya: 。。。
<jiero> 为啥都说bingo
<L-----D> 据说威海是国内最合适居住的城市啊
<fzfh> fhmdgxs: 这个就不知道了。去过浙大，也去过深大。这两学校都挺有钱的
 * maya 我宣布 adam8157 当叔 有朝一日请大家来威海吃海鲜 洗海澡~
<fhmdgxs> L-----D: 真的
<jiero> L-----D: 和悉尼比较相似
<maya> L-----D: 恩 03年的封号
<fhmdgxs> L-----D: 起码空气指数好
<L-----D> 我想国内怎么也不会和国外相似吧
 * adam8157 我澄清下 洗海澡意思是游泳
<L-----D> 就那人口
<maya> 哈哈
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> 洗海藻。。。
<maya> 哈哈
<jiero> 洗海草。。。
<eexp> 洗蛋蛋
<jiero> eexp: 小心
<eexp> 我想去威海玩。找人接待。
<L-----D> 我上次去山东
<L-----D> 海水很冷啊
<maya> eexp: 找当叔~
<jiero> eexp: 自主可以
<L-----D> 还是夏天
<maya> L-----D: - -
<eexp> 没人接待，没意思
<maya> ee
<jiero> eexp: 给你出租屋，只收水费 lol
<maya> eexp: 我是女生 我就不接待女生了~
<eexp> 住蛋蛋家去
<fhmdgxs> 山东真没有好玩的
<maya> adam8157: 当叔 您倒是表个态啊 美女投怀送抱啊~
<eexp> maya: 一边去。
<maya> 哈哈
<happyaron> adam8157: 你让RH派你出去啊
<adam8157> eexp: 等我家搬新家了你再来
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 你是红帽的？
<maya> fhmdgxs: 其实我觉得有村子的地方就有好玩的。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 让 RH 派你去见 Torvlds
<adam8157> happyaron: 希望吧
<fhmdgxs> maya: 未必
<maya> fhmdgxs: 为毛
<adam8157> jiero: 脱袜子现在啥公司呢
<adam8157> ?
<eexp> rh这么有钱。才2年不到，你就买房子了。 adam8157
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: bingo
<happyaron> adam8157: 你出去当个什么主管，就可以考虑给我发L1了。
<jiero> adam8157: 好像不用去公司了，被基金会雇佣了
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 我前两天还去你单位考了个rhel呢
<adam8157> eexp: 家里 我们那里才3-4k/m2
<fhmdgxs> maya: 山东村子没特点
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 我还没排上队考呢
<L-----D> adam8157, 哪里那么便宜
<eexp> 那也要60w adam8157
<jiero> eexp: 不错哦，我父母也在那里买了房子
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 哥自费。。
<maya> adam8157: 我表示在乳山  20W+ 可以买到 90平左右的房子
 * maya 羡慕不~
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 你排队肯定不用自费
<eexp> jiero: .. 你富2代嘛
<L-----D> 乳山
<L-----D> 在哪
<adam8157> L-----D: 我不是威海市区 很便宜
<L-----D> adam8157, 这么便宜
<fhmdgxs> L-----D: 核电站。。
<maya> L-----D: 在威海市区和青岛之间
<jiero> eexp: 你儿子是富二代，你可以去买
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 嗯 我们培训喝考试都不花钱 包括rhca
<eexp> 20w。
<L-----D> 核电站好啊 有了核电站就没有火电了
 * gfrog ovirt in Beijing http://www.ovirt.org/news-and-events/workshop/ 有人有兴趣嘛？
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 我要跳槽到你们公司
<adam8157> maya: 我们那里也有核电站...
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 考个rhca再出来
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 好啊 给我投简历 内推
<maya> adam8157: 海阳有个
<jiero> maya: 还有造船长三星的
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 要不他他娘的贵了
 * gfrog 竟然是在10摸办
<maya> adam8157: 什么红石顶
<eexp> fhmdgxs: 没觉悟。你应该去骗了rh
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 好的 你qq给我下
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 邮箱吧
<eexp> 骗有钱的公司
<L-----D> adam8157, 我们公司在临沂造房子呢  要卖8000啊
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 你是干啥的
<fhmdgxs> eexp: 我挺喜欢运维的东西的。。本来想考个rhca
<eexp> 去18m，然后骗rh
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<happyaron> eexp: 开源软件里RH应该还是很靠谱的公司吧。
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 研发
<L-----D> adam8157, 威海能有那么便宜？
<fhmdgxs> eexp: 结果尼玛培训+考试3w啊我靠
<jiero> L-----D: 临沂不是号称超级富裕么。。。
<adam8157> L-----D: 威海石岛
<gfrog> adam8157: 还招哪？ 年底了都，headcount还没用完？
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 单位有研发么。。
<L-----D> jiero, 这我就不知道了 没去过几次
<eexp> happyaron:  adam8157都说了。rh整天叫开源，其实不知道要干嘛
<jiero> L-----D: 至少在山东是
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 有 看那个链接
<happyaron> eexp: lol
<eexp> fhmdgxs: 培训都这样啊
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: ok
<maya> L-----D: 有次我爸下班了在海边买蟹子  看见于谦了。。
<happyaron> eexp: 外国公司大部分不都这样么
<jiero> eexp: rh要成为第一个开源发家的 百亿美元企业
<fhmdgxs> eexp: ce很简单， 我双300hah
<maya> L-----D: 就那说相声的
<L-----D> maya, 于谦是谁
<eexp> happyaron: 你也可以操作下一个概念
<fhmdgxs> eexp: ca就难了
<jiero> L-----D: 大臣明朝的杀
<eexp> jiero: 买澳洲海鲜给rh，说是开源海鲜。
<eexp> fhmdgxs: 你也是书虫子，看来。
<MeaCulpa_> 开源发家的百亿...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们还是很缺人
<fhmdgxs> jiero: rh这个公司还不错
<gfrog> adam8157: 怨念。。。
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 据说里面呆着很舒服
<maya> L-----D: 和郭德纲一起说相声的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 开sh分舵
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 闲着没事找找bug， 买买售货机里的东西吃 就下班了
<maya> jiero: 俺爹没穿越。。
<eexp> adam8157: rh要百亿，至少要来长沙开一个分公司吧。赶紧游说下。
<adam8157> /me我afk了./...
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，百亿不难阿
<maya> L-----D: 威海4 5 月份天气很好 气温适宜 邀请你来玩~~
 * adam8157 我afk了....
<L-----D> maya, 嗯 可以考虑开车过去
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 你就知道打游戏，百亿就像喝水。
<MeaCulpa_> RHEL那么傻，只要雇一批consultant去客户那里捣鼓，百亿就来了
<MeaCulpa_> 反正没人会用~
<maya> L-----D: 你在哪呢~
<L-----D> maya, 上海
<maya> L-----D: 我擦。。 那得多久啊。。。
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa_: rhel还是有用的吧
<MeaCulpa_> fhmdgxs: 好赚钱
<L-----D> maya, 不用多久阿 我开到临沂半天  再半天估计肯定到威海了
<maya> L-----D: 你不累么。。
<eexp> adam8157: rh准备什么时候投奔deb包。
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa_: 这个不知道了 我们这种穷鬼都用centos 
<gfrog> eexp: 这太假了，一定不会的
<L-----D> maya, 中间找个地方休息一天
<eexp> gfrog: 也可能。反正rpm搞死人的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 都这样，做的你一眼能看明白的话谁还用啊
<gfrog> eexp: 我也很痛恨rpm
<maya> L-----D: 我先声明啊 有没有好玩的地方我不负责 但是那暖暖的春风吹在脸上 啊~  真的很惬意滴~
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 是啊，就应该这样，然后找一批人去客户那里搞
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 做的太明白咋赚钱啊，出去也不好忽悠客户。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 貌似RH现在还没花大力气忽悠
<eexp> 18m的思维，真高级些的。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 没见过你们广招Consultant
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 到了开始招民工consultnat的时候，百亿就达成了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 最近技术支持那边在狂招人中。
<ofan1> back
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 哇，那快了~
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 其实rh并不太看重中国市场，比日本差多了。
<maya> hotoo: 方丈！！！！！！
<maya> (⊙o⊙)…
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 日本好忽悠
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 中国18m和hp这样的忽悠市场占有率太高了，不好搞
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 富士通跟鄙司关系很铁，有这一个大客户就够日本那边吃一阵子了。。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 日本都是Solaris系，死了后自然找你们...
<MeaCulpa_> 我国则早被18M hp 搞了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: rh小公司嘛，产品线不全，忽悠解决方案的时候自然吃亏。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 日本大公司喜欢自己搞，所以产品线集中反而是好是
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 我看到好像hp比18M还多。。。
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 差不多，蝗虫一样
<Ansik> gfrog:  rh小公司？多大叫大公司？
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 同问
<happyaron> fhmdgxs: Ansik 18M
<fhmdgxs> 18m。。还能有几个
<gfrog> Ansik: 全球才几千个人，年销售额才几个亿，这还不小。貌似连500强都算不上。
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: 比18m大的公司有很多，只不过IT行业里没几个了。
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 给开源贡献的代码比18m多吧
<MeaCulpa_> 18M没有限定死自己是IT行业
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 我记着贡献率相当高
<MeaCulpa_> fhmdgxs: 不一定...
<happyaron> fhmdgxs: 18M贡献代码不比RH少的
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa_: 貌似
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: 去年的统计貌似拍第三
<happyaron> fhmdgxs: RH还没生出来的时候18M就已经贡献很多很多了
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: 哦，我说kernel
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 1,2可以说说么
<MeaCulpa_> 不过Linux方面肯定RH多
<happyaron> 嗯
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 是的 我说的也是kernel
<L-----D> 18M是指IBM么
 * MeaCulpa_ 18M的代码行数肯定比RH风格的多～～
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> Kernel和开源，这两个几何差别太大了...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 现在不都是比行数么。
<Ansik> 贼，我还google了半天１８M是啥。
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: :)
<MeaCulpa_> Ansik: ...
<Ansik> 找了半天没找到。都不好意思问。
<MeaCulpa_> 一把摸
<MeaCulpa_> Ansik: 和我第一次听说RHEL一样
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: rhel能搜到好不好
<MeaCulpa_> RHEL, SLED ...
<fhmdgxs> Ansik: 国际商业
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: er...需要搜
<fhmdgxs> Ansik: 机器公司
<Ansik> RHEL容易理解。１８M。。。。太形体化了。
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa_: 恩 ， 没表述清楚 。 潜意识觉着说红帽就必须开源了
<MeaCulpa_> fhmdgxs: Linux Kernel是极少数人组成的小团体把持的相当独裁的一个项目
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: +1
<wxg4net> 请教个问题 archlinux 中的 notification-daemon 如何自定义位置呢 
<MeaCulpa_> fhmdgxs: 用来作开源的代名词是在有点那个
<happyaron> fork无数
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa_: ok..我表述食物
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa_: 失误
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: en fotk 无数，想要merge进去得求爷爷告奶奶
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: 找到个3.0的，最近的统计我没看到 https://lwn.net/Articles/451243/
<MeaCulpa_> 基本都是些设备驱动
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y Who wrote 3.0 - from two points of view [LWN.net]
<happyaron> 嗯
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: rh风格的肯定字数比较多，尼玛变量名都不带缩写的，长长一大坨。
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa_: 给stallman 陪个不是
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 估计18M更恐怖
<MeaCulpa_> 说道富士通
<MeaCulpa_> 以前富士通的代码
<MeaCulpa_> if 必须有else, 空else里必须有;
<MeaCulpa_> 说的好像编译器是白痴
<MeaCulpa_> 富士通的代码规约
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: 注意我那个链接，微软都在榜上。
<eexp> 这好啊。方便后期增加代码
<eexp> 反正都是模块。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 日本人的变态风格。。。
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 我想问一下 none和unknown都是指的什么
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 微软这个事我能想到
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: 无法确定来源的作者，例如@gmail 这种邮箱
<jska> ###  有在PC上装android 4.0 x86的 么？ ###
<MeaCulpa_> Atheros和德州仪器...
<L-----D> jska, 你得去 android-x86项目看
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 为什么放在employers里？
<L-----D> ms有个实验室 员工没有任务 爱做什么做什么 顶起汇报就可以
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: 这个我就不清楚了，哈哈。
<L-----D> 研究linux也可以
<jyfl987> http://www.lemote.com/products/computer/yilong/312.html   龙芯这个搞阿
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 逸珑8133笔记本_逸珑迷你笔记本_江苏中科梦兰电子科技有限公司
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用的啥键盘
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa_: if必须有else..
<adam8157> jyfl987: 最近感觉手头这俩键盘敲代码真痛苦
<MeaCulpa_> 18m 有个伎俩很YD, 一旦有一家软件公司有个nb产品触动了利益，就收购那个公司最强的对手然后开源之...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就是一般键盘 不是你们机械爱好者
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 买个茶轴 手感就好了
 * MeaCulpa_ 单位里30块钱键鼠套装
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 我感觉还是廉价的好
<happyaron> adam8157: 龙芯没戏的
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 嗯 钟意cherry黑色茶轴
<L-----D> 我也觉得廉价的好 抛弃起来不心疼
<happyaron> adam8157: 他们做 那些东西都是扯淡。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你们公司后面那条马路，有个龙芯体验点
<adam8157> happyaron: 我没说龙芯哦
<L-----D> 我用的cherry最便宜的 非机械的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 嗯
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 我不烧。。 买了个kc黑茶无刻， 也觉着挺骚的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 龙芯有个一体机 立松那有  看起来不错 不过配置坑爹
<happyaron> :)
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 还有HHKB...神器啊 口水啊
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 中意stallman那块倒是 妈的太贵了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 龙芯除了坑爹还有啥。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我曾想进去，但是那环境太烂了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还没搞cherry呢。。。
<jyfl987> http://www.lemote.com/products/computer/linglong/  adam8157
<jiero> happyaron: 问题是，他们扯不动人帮忙
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 灵珑一体机-江苏中科梦兰电子科技有限公司
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: miniguru不出了， poker细节很一般
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 嗯 那个就叫HHKB pro 2
<jyfl987> happyaron: 说错了 是 江苏那个中科梦兰
<jyfl987> 两回事
<jiero> jyfl987: 买到飞机了吗？
<happyaron> jiero: 自己都懒得动，哪有心思扯人呢？
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 还不如图便宜拿个kc
<jyfl987> happyaron: 龙芯确实不如君正实在
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: miniguru我很瞧得上的
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: kc是啥, 便宜的就选黑色茶轴了
<jyfl987> jiero: 没有  要不你给我邮寄一台？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 龙芯也一样坑爹，梦兰还需要讨论么。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 没钱
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 凯酷
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 没听过？
<jyfl987> happyaron: 梦兰至少现在知道把外壳设计得好一点了
<jiero> jyfl987: 耍龙
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 没 就知道cherry和HHKB
<jyfl987> happyaron: 所以说 市场是好东西 你把他扔到市场上去 他自然就会改进了
<MeaCulpa_> 有钱了也搞个茶轴
<adam8157> gfrog: 没...
<jiero> happyaron: 龙芯肯定要不计一切代价的诋毁 raspberry pi
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: +1
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: ....kbc 鸭子 凯酷 诺婆婆 你都没听过？
<jyfl987> 哈
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 鸭子听说过
<L-----D> raspberry pi 还没出吧
<jiero> 程序员们的 键盘嗜好啊。。。
<jyfl987> 君正也可以搞个 类似 raspberry pi的东西 诶
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: adam8157 :filco你不会也没听过吧
<L-----D> 要能跑android就好了
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 看来你也不烧。。就是有钱买好的哈哈
 * MeaCulpa 鼠标也要好，家里的
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 我这种穷b只能用kc
<gfrog> jiero: 游戏控也有键盘癖，大家都一样了。
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 我烧不起
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa_: 鼠标我喜欢小的 当年打游戏拿个logic迷你换了个微动还是很给力
 * gfrog 如果18m还有红点机械键盘就好啦。。。 这个世界就完美了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 全键盘无冲突的机械键盘也不便宜
<L-----D> 全键盘无冲突 有必要么
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 有一块机械本来带小红点 叫miniguru妈的 不出了
<fhmdgxs> L-----D: 你什么用途
<gfrog> L-----D: 打游戏需要
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 有，移动，打枪，换枪
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 我也习惯小红点了
<jiero> gfrog: 我不是控。。。
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: 所以杯具
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 可以自己装一个
<fhmdgxs> L-----D: 你没啥用途就没事
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 可以的 丑陋。。但是
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 我就见过山寨商给hp装过一个蓝色的帽子 lol
<L-----D> 我觉得就音乐游戏需要  但那也只有几个键啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa要多少键比较好，10键不冲突？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 全键盘
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啥蓝色的帽子？ 指点杆？
<fhmdgxs> L-----D: 音乐游戏啊 ， 现在很多都是usb 37键无冲了
<fhmdgxs> L-----D: 没必要买出全吴冲的吧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 见过dell的指点杆是蓝色的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa以前很久以前，我用486的时候，好像那时键盘很多类似的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就是ibm那种小红点阿 那人给hp的本子也装了个蓝色的 
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 18的红点键盘应该也有， 但是都是薄膜的
<gfrog> jyfl987: hp自家有指点杆的。。。 不是后装的吧。。
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: hp自带的
 * adam8157 蓝色帽子是dell家的, 不是山寨
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 谢谢你。。
<jiero> 哦。dell的是什么颜色的忘记了，3年不用了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过dell的指点杆手感暴烂啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 抄ibm没抄明白，后来干脆去做触摸板了
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: tp的也不好， 我只用那个小圆盘
<jiero> gfrog: 和 IBM的早期比差不多
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不习惯指点杆, TP也没在用
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: Windows下还是太慢了， 感觉在gnome下该了速度用还比较爽
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不是吧 那人是卖二手的
<jiero> 我只用过 Dell D600和 Thinkpad 240 
<fhmdgxs> jiero: d630就应该带指点杆
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: jiero adam8157 现在的小红点真是神器，打字的时候手完全不用离开键盘。比触摸板强百倍
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 打字的时候手本来就离不开键盘。。
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 没用过哦。我只用了 D600
<adam8157> gfrog: 用awesome的人表示本来就不用离开
<jiero> adam8157: 超级大风啊。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 我他盐
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 不用鼠标的也好
<jiero> gfrog: 不用键盘的也好
 * jiero 开溜
<jiero> 太吵了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你用awesome?
<jiero> 今天啥都没干。浪费时间
<adam8157> jiero: en
<adam8157> jyfl987: en
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你配置他么 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 配, 但是配的不多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么说搞lua了
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: rh上海有研发么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 基本语法知道
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 没
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵
 * fhmdgxs 午饭去了
<yall> ls
<imtxc> 。。。
<yall> ls
<ofan_> hello!!!!!!!!
 * ofan_ 低价出售美国VPN,SSH
 * foob ???
<yall> ofan: ......
<yall> ofan: 有cjb的免费ssh
<ofan> 免费的太渣
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/130114/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 四款优秀的Linux剧本创作工具_IT新闻_博客园
<eexp> ofan: google的也渣？
<eexp> adam8157 is using a secure connection, nnnnnd
<ofan> eexp: gae也渣
<eexp> gae死掉了的。
<eexp> lerosua: 你的g7还在不。
<jyfl987> eexp: 死了？
<offline_man> topic
<lerosua> eexp:  当然在
<eexp> jyfl987: nnnd 
<eexp> lerosua: 刷的miui啥版本去了。忘记了
<offline_man> 请问谁有 ubuntu 10.10 firefox3.6.13 的iso 或者是 ubuntu 9.04 firefox 3.
<offline_man> 或者是 ubuntu 9.04 firefox 3.0.17
<eexp> offline_man: 源里面没有？
<jyfl987> eexp: 我说gae死了？？
<lerosua> eexp:  刷了稳定版本。
<eexp> jyfl987: 有了新的。老的没人用了啊。
<jyfl987> eexp: 啥？
<eexp> lerosua: 自动强迫升级的？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.chineselinuxuniversity.net/news/89679.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Btrfs To Go Production-Ready In Oracle Linux -- Linux,C,C++,Java,Ajax,XML,perl,php,python,ruby,MySQL,Gnome,KDE,Qt,Gtk,bash,shell,嵌入式,网络,信息安全,操作系统,数据结构,编译原理
<offline_man> 请问下这个怎么在源里面升级到firefox指定版本？
<lerosua> eexp:  用稳定版，一个月未必升级一次了。何况现在miui都在搞4.0，其它机型基本上没啥升级了。
<eexp> lerosua: 2.33够了吧。
<lerosua> eexp:  够 了。
<eexp> 4的，不知道正常不呢
<eexp> offline_man: 源里面没几个版本，除开你混用几个源。
<eexp> lerosua: 看下你手机，现在啥版本
<MeaCulpa> 哪里能买到兔子灯...
<lerosua> eexp:  g7给我老婆用了，都说是最新的稳定版了。为了给她用才刷稳定版的。因为不能让她老揭电池啊。而且之前刷了cm，她都学得不好用。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ hi..
<eexp> lerosua: 额。。。
<tomcheng76> lerosua: 用iphone 4S
<eexp> lerosua: 你现在到底什么机器了
<lerosua> eexp:  meizu MX
<tomcheng76> 沒得揭 XD
<tomcheng76> MX 好還是小米好?
<huntxu> lerosua: 看來m8給你留了個好印象啊
<eexp> lerosua: 发热不
<lerosua> huntxu:  嗯哼
<felixonmars> huntxu: 发现hx
<lerosua> eexp:  一开始觉得有点热，现在好多了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnblogs.com/shanyou/archive/2012/02/05/2338797.html
<lerosua> tomcheng76:  不同价位，不好比较哩。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y QQ互联OAuth2.0 .NET SDK 发布以及网站QQ登陆示例代码 - 张善友 - 博客园
<eexp> 更新就不热了
<eexp> m8换的mx?
<lerosua> huntxu:  我有m8换购，所以就优先考虑mx了
<huntxu> lerosua: 掉水裏也能換購？
<huntxu> felixonmars: 神貓早
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-02/53394.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Mozilla Firefox和SeaMonkey “Firefox Recovery Key.html”不安全文件权限漏洞
<felixonmars> huntxu: 很久没看到过乃的说- -
<lerosua> huntxu:  能。基本架构在的m8都能换
<huntxu> felixonmars: 我每天都在好伐。。。
<huntxu> lerosua: 你撈起來了當時？我以為你掉了沒撈
<felixonmars> huntxu: 这样啊- -我们相忘于江湖了么
<lerosua> huntxu:  手机是在袋子里，我整个人下海的。
<huntxu> lerosua: 原來如此
<eexp> lerosua: 下次人体嵌入吧。
<huntxu> felixonmars: 嗯吶
<lerosua> eexp:  嘛意思
<eexp> 省得下海，手机进水。
<lerosua> eexp:  嗯，以后的趋势就是电子植入人体，无线通迅。直接心灵感应一般。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 然後 心靈控制 心靈入侵 心靈監控
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  you are right, 心灵控制已经有了，洗脑不就是
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 嗯嗯
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 手机活了！
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..額，， 你的磚頭復活了。。 我以爲你想說 板磚是 武器之王
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 刷机好像还得找个好机器，不是所有usb端口都行的
<yall> ls
<willmill> 恩，mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth ……这问题怎么解决？解决经历  ：http://computerscience.blog.163.com/blog/static/174962343201203094828179/ 目前还没解决掉。
<kk> willmill ⇪ ti: 关于Ubuntu启动时提示mountall: Plymouth command failed的解决经历 - computerScience的日志 - 网易博客
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 難道要 USB3.0才可以？？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTIzODc1NTUy.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux Baby Rocker - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<namoamitabuddha> MIT-Scheme 怎么看出错所在行
<namoamitabuddha> h
<huntxu> roylez: 北京的IBM campus在哪啊
<yall> .
<foob> 问下怎么查看CPU温度啊
<namoamitabuddha> sensors
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 我的电脑上怎么没有/proc/acpi/thermal_zone这个目录 啊
<fhmdgxs> foob: 我的也没有
<eexp> lerosua: ipv6就是为你设计的。
<foob> fhmdgxs: 为什么会没有呢？
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 内核文件系统变的很快的，资料很快out-of-date
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 肯定换新地方了
<fhmdgxs> foob: 那是啥玩意
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 郁闷，网络上的资料跟不上，内核的更新啊
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 肯定跟不上的
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 估计换到/sys目录下了吧，就是不知道在那
<tomcheng76> /sys/class/hwmon
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 估计是。而且中文资料有的过时的很利害
<foob> 嗯
<foob> tomcheng76: 那个文件是CPU温度啊
<fhmdgxs> cpu 温度关心干吗。。
<tomcheng76> 有可能是/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/temp1_input
<foob> tom
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 还是用sensors测量吧
<tomcheng76> 我沒有hwmon...ARM小機器...
<foob> tomcheng76: 为什么 我那个文件时只有一个0
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，正准备装
<tomcheng76> 用手摸摸好了~~
<yall> fhmdgxs: cpu温度太高，系统就会自动关机
<foob> tomcheng76: 高人啊
<fhmdgxs> yall: 哦， 换个好风扇 涂涂硅脂行么
<yall> fhmdgxs: 不会搞。所以只能监视温度
<yall>  :em06 
<MaskRay_> tomcheng76: 高人……好敏感的手
<fhmdgxs> 鲁大师出个Linux版多好
<yall> ...
<fhmdgxs> 让鲁大师来拯救你
<tomcheng76> 鲁大师...
<tomcheng76> 鲁鲁就好了
<fhmdgxs> 。。
<fhmdgxs> 还是摸吧
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ bleachbit也很好用，，用來刪除垃圾，， 
 * CyrusYzGTt 出街，看看哪裏有叫雞的，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jiong> 打酱油！
 * LOL_ 今天人不少啊
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 你把 imtx那个tweek做个鲁大师的皮肤不就行了
<roylez> huntxu: 母鸡倒
 * LOL_ 冬天还是很冷
<L-----D> 已经立春了
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<kk> LOL_, 2012-02-06 13:08:45 +0800
<world> whois baidu.com
<LOL_> 哦，对农历不是很了解。。。
<LOL_> 现在已经是春天了？
<willmill> 春天来啦
<LOL_> 哦
<willmill> 寒流将至啊
<MeaCulpa> 立春是节日还是节气？
<MeaCulpa> 农历和二十四节气木有关系
<willmill> 今天元宵？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<LOL_> 节气吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事没？
<MeaCulpa> 节气要是有关系，最多和阳历有关系
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没，我明天去单位
<roylez> MeaCulpa: gsa已经过期。intranet还能用7天
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol 你咋不早更新
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 懒得弄
<MeaCulpa> 我昨天刚弄了gsa一干
<LOL_> 今天是十五，貌似元宵是十六
<willmill> 哦，看Google上写的
<L-----D> 4日晚10时左右，沈阳市皇姑区小白楼地区发生警匪枪战。持枪匪徒已被警方击毙。据悉，枪战持续1个多小时，现已证实匪徒一共两人，一死一伤。此次枪战中的匪徒，正是2月3日在沈阳皇姑区抢劫约4万元的作案人员。
<LOL_> 枪战持续一个多小时。。。
<MeaCulpa> 上次北京那个厉害
<adam8157> gfrog: 你上回键盘多钱买的来着?
<gfrog> adam8157: 600？ 记不太清楚了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不错
<MeaCulpa> Alcatraz 这片子不错
<LOL_> 今天睡到三点半就醒了，睡不着，于是就等天亮，等到六点左右，天还没亮，就睡着了
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 你失眠啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，京东团购里的，
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 嗯，莫名奇妙的失眠
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说京东的团购值得随时关注，有些便宜东西
<LOL_> 后来做梦梦到了夏天 竹林 茅屋 雨后的下午的阳光 还有音乐 感觉像另一个世界才有的
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 啥键盘
<roylez> gfrog: 啥键盘？
<LOL_> 夏天下午雨后的阳光照耀在一片竹林里的茅屋上，茅屋的屋檐滴着雨水，阳光很明媚，竹子做的乐器响起，
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: roylez cherry
<MaskRay_> able24: able24 (xs::[Rational])=or[h(g(f a b)c)d==24||24==h(f a b)(g c d)|[a,b,c,d]<-permutations xs,[f,g,h]<-replicateM 3[(+),(-),(*),(//),flip(-),flip(//)]]where a//b|a==0=2011|otherwise=b/a
<roylez> gfrog: .
<roylez> gfrog: 还要不？不要寄给我
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: 600？？不是吧
<gfrog> roylez: 为啥不要，正在我手指底下经受折磨呢。
<roylez> gfrog: ... 禄山之抓
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。 这是神马招数
<roylez> gfrog: 自己google
<fhmdgxs> 安禄山？
<LOL_> 跟杨玉环有关系吗？
<fhmdgxs> 问唐明皇
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/promotional-activities-brooks-brothers-brooks-brothers-official-website-60-off-clearance.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 促销活动：Brooks Brothers 布克兄弟 美国官网　60%off清仓 » 什么值得买
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.xintian.org/bbs/cn/viewthread.php?tid=1624&extra=page%3D1
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 2012元旦猪宴收支汇总(含宴会活动报告，不断更新) - 改善学生伙食 - 信天谨游
<fhmdgxs> hi
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好  ㍥ 
<roylez> adam8157: 山里妹子真是好养活啊，有猪肉吃就行啊
<woju> 《2012这里没有陌生人》
<fhmdgxs> 有个小问题 vim ctrl+p出来的补齐list能一下跳到第几个么
<fhmdgxs> 不用方向键或者重复按cn cp之类
<LOL_> 2012.02.12  54th Grammy
<LOL_> 还有六天
<kratos2012>  
<fhmdgxs> 谁知道咋搞才行
<woju> fhmdgxs: 你这话单独问出来，一定会有很多人帮你
<fhmdgxs> woju: 单独？
<woju> fhmdgxs: 你话问的好啊
<fhmdgxs> woju: 没懂。。
<fhmdgxs> woju: 懂了
<fhmdgxs> woju: 傻了
<fhmdgxs> woju: 这明显是不让武汉人说话了
<woju> fhmdgxs: 你是武汉人？
<fhmdgxs> woju: 不是， 但是他们不经常搞起？
<fvw> happyaron: soya: hi
<fhmdgxs> 搞起搞起
<imtxc> EMACS 没配好前可真难用。。。。。
<fvw> imtxc: en
<imtxc> 老师只给教vim
<jyfl987> imtxc: vi键盘呗
<jyfl987> 简单呗
<fvw> 还有老师教 还不错
<jyfl987> fvw: 只要是linux课 哪个没教点vi操作 天朝的书都这样
<imtxc> jyfl987: 就是不会配置。。  
<jyfl987> imtxc: ]
<imtxc> 想着个别人弄好的配置，也不知道去哪下载。。
<imtxc> 主要是C环境。
<happyaron> fvw: hi, cannot read Chinese for this while
<roylez> happyaron: jia happy
<roylez> happyaron: zhen harpy
<fvw> happyaron: o ok
<roylez> imtxc: 你老师这是积德啊
<happyaron> roylez: you wanna speak to harpy?
<imtxc> roylez: 怎么说？？
<fvw> imtxc: vi 必学的
<roylez> imtxc: 不教emacs是积德
<fvw> imtxc: 其实emacs 有点健 也是
<imtxc> roylez: 没明白。。。
<fvw> 现在的工具 emacs健绑定的 也不少
<ibodi> 下载相同的电影720P 一个688M 一个1.4G，怎么还是那个688M 高清些。bt seeds 是那个1.4G多很多1000+seeds ,说明有时候大众也不准
<ibodi> ？
<MaskRay_> imtxc: 有些工作emacs确实方便，lisp haskell ocaml之类很多学术性语言的mode只有emacs的能用(vim下类似物接近残废)。配置看这个：http://eschulte.me/emacs-starter-kit/。教程看这个：http://xahlee.org/emacs/emacs.html，浏览遍就差不多了
<kk> MaskRay_ ⇪ t: Emacs Starter Kit
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://rhombus-tech.net/  这个母公司是你们
<imtxc> MaskRay_: 谢谢你。
<fvw> ibodi: 文件大未必好
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 写c直接vim得了， 我们一个单位都不会用别的
<ibodi> 60“电视播放，720的比较清楚，1080的比较一般。这个大概不同文件缘故，在电脑上看不出什么差别。
<fvw> imtxc: 千万不要 交换ctrl-caps.
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 这样的啊
<ibodi> fvw: 大文件播放CPU比较忙，什么大小的比较合适？
<imtxc> fvw: 我看别人叫换啊？
<fvw> fhmdgxs: vim 主要是 按键好
<yall> fvw: 吾从来就没这需求
<fvw> imtxc: 会手残
<yall> MaskRay_: 是啊。Emacs++
<yall> MaskRay_: 是啊。$Emacs++
<MaskRay_> imtxc: 你没有特殊需求的话可以不考虑emacs。平时都编辑些什么文件
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: fvw 不知道 就是vim或者source in sight
<fvw> imtxc: 建议你 alt ctl space ctl alt 这样
<imtxc> MaskRay_: .c    .h
<fvw> fhmdgxs: vim完全可以替代si
<MaskRay_> imtxc: 那没必要用
<yall> 主要是vim的cp不咋样。麻烦。不像emacs，cp的直接存xsel里
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 代不代替的。。我反正习惯vi了。。 一般也没啥需求cscope+tlist就得
<fvw> yall: cp为何物
<fhmdgxs> yall: cp是什么？
<yall> fvw: cp, CoPy
<fvw> yall: clipboard
<fhmdgxs> yall: vim的cp还不方便？？？？？
<yall> fvw: 貌似，xsel和xclip有点区别。
<imtxc> MaskRay_: 哦啊，那做什么的话就需要用emacs呢
<fvw> yall: fhmdgxs 都差不多
<fvw> imtxc: 更强大的扩展
<yall> fvw: 一个是中键一个是右键菜单的
<fvw> yall: vim 开了 autoselect
<ibodi> fvw: 1080 大概太浪费了吧？
<yall> fhmdgxs: term里的vim,都带行号的
<fvw> ibodi: 看屏幕
<imtxc> fvw: 这样的啊。
<fvw> ibodi: 屏幕小都一样
<fhmdgxs> yall: 哥 你用命令复制， 别用鼠标
<fvw> yall: "*y "+y
<ibodi> fvw: 16“屏幕最佳 720P 够了吧？
<fhmdgxs> yall: 复制上行号很郁闷是吧 实在不行暂时set nonu
<fvw> ibodi: 你算算
<yall> fvw: 所以说，麻烦啊
<imtxc> MaskRay_: http://xahlee.org/emacs/emacs.html 这个还要$6?
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: Xah Emacs Tutorial
<fvw> ibodi: 其实和 你屏幕的点距 也u关系
<fvw> imtxc: no
<yall> fvw: emacs里，选定了再kill-ring-save就行。还能bind个key
<yall> fvw: 其实，是吾都没好好配置过vim。
<fvw> imtxc: 捐而已
<yall>  :em04 
<imtxc> fvw: 哦啊
<fhmdgxs> vi的复制还是很让人满意的， 如果是块选的模式齐了
<fvw> imtxc: 里面有个文章阐述了 为什么不要交换 ctrl caps
<ibodi> 我们放弃 windows 用 linux 会不会被他人认为比较另类？比较不是主流。
<fvw> fhmdgxs: vim的按键不错的
<imtxc> fvw: 恩，我看看去 ，谢谢你
<fvw> ibodi: no
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 貌似很多人喜欢替换， 频率较高 fvw
<MaskRay_> imtxc: 写latex时用auctex；画ascii art时用artist-mode；标记语言org mode(其他reST什么生成latex beamer还不成熟)；一些偏门语言
<ibodi> fvw: 我也没有觉得。反而觉得 ubuntu 比 windows 更好
<fvw> MaskRay_: 除了org模式 其他2个vim也可以
<fhmdgxs> ibodi: 你真这么认为？看来你跟Linux比我有缘
<fvw> ibodi: 国内软件 商业软件 少
<ibodi> fvw: 但是为什么免费的不用，而甚至用盗版的差的呢？
<yall> 有两个Ctrl嘛。
<MaskRay_> imtxc: 又不是强制性的要捐
<fvw> ibodi: 迅雷 网络电视 
<fhmdgxs> 查看2进制文件， em方便么
<fhmdgxs> vi那个转换很蛋疼
<imtxc> MaskRay_: 对啊，也写latex  python
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 察看图片方便
<fhmdgxs> 转换完编辑
<fhmdgxs> 我每次编辑了存感觉都不对
<fvw> fhmdgxs: xxd?
<fhmdgxs> 恩
<ibodi> fvw: 哦。原来如此。 torrent 找不到一部中文电视剧。大概没有人用 torrent.
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 有问题也是xxd的问题
<fhmdgxs> xxd不是默认命令？
<fvw> ibodi: 少 迅雷多 在线多 pps多
<imtxc> 所以就想求一个  C  Python  LaTex 的emacs 配置  然后直接用。。。。
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 插件？
<ibodi> fvw: 好看的保存，以免下次又下载。所以不喜欢在线看。
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 是个xxd.exe
<jiero> walala
<fvw> ibodi: 我从来不保存
 * jiero 一直只看在线影视
<fvw> imtxc: 慢慢配 google下
<jiero> 所以不了解硬盘有啥用
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 对了 我刚才那个问题能帮我下？
<fvw> jiero: 320G 我只用了10g
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 什么问题
<mengfei> ibodi: 电视剧到电影天堂下吧，
<jiero> fvw: 因为你不玩游戏，不放音乐吧
<imtxc> fvw:  有配置好的，然后慢慢用，应该就熟悉了，现在往好呢配感觉挺难
<ibodi> jiero: 在线不卡？
<fvw> jiero: 的确不
<jiero> ibodi: 不卡——
<ibodi> jiero: 比如URL=？
<fhmdgxs> fvw: vim自动补齐 我cn cp以后出来list, 然后选择哪项能直接跳过去么， 不用多次重复按cncp或者方向键
<jiero> ibodi: 比如 http://tv.sohu.com http://abc.net.au
<kk> jiero,啥网址y 搜狐视频-搜狐
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 不能 没有这个功能
<MaskRay_> imtxc: 你和tualatrix有什么关系？
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 只能 c-n c-p过去 或者 继续输入减少匹配
<ibodi> jiero: 我也是这个，都是下载了看。有时候卡，广告多。所以都是下载了看
<imtxc> MaskRay_: 没一点点关系啊。
<fvw> fhmdgxs: emacs 可以 在匹配中继续搜索 很不错
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 你编辑器达人啊， 我记住你了
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 有事骚扰
<jiero> ibodi: 哦。 傍晚的时候有时候卡， 如果是 TPG 宽带会这样。
<jiero> ibodi: 如果你是其他的 ISP 一般没问题
<fvw> fhmdgxs: no 以前用vim而已 现在学emacs
<soiamso> ibodi: 估计国内的电视剧不用下载，直接都在视频网站播。
<imtxc> MaskRay_: 额  好像跟他名字挺像  但是我以前确实不知道他呢
<MaskRay_> imtxc: 那就不要用emacs了……latex的vim那个mode还是能用的
<fvw> soiamso: ibodi: 新浪很快
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 东西记太多我真是不行了， 好不容易习惯一个我就根本不愿意换第二个
<jiero> ibodi:  还有 http://www.yourtv.com.au/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y TV Guide - yourTV.com.au - TVFIX
<fvw> fhmdgxs: vim东西太少
<soiamso> fvw: 这个要看什么isp,
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 还少。。
<jiero> 喂， 问下  AMD 的 A8 - 3820 和 Intel 的 i3 3100哪个好？
<fvw> soiamso: 教育网快
<imtxc> MaskRay_: 哦啊，主要是感觉要经常esc切换模式  不喜欢，所以想用 emacs
<jiero> 主要不是玩游戏。
<soiamso> jiero: A8 便宜吧
<fvw> imtxc: c-[
<jiero> soiamso:  应该是
<soiamso> jiero: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y PassMark - CPU Benchmarks - List of Benchmarked CPUs
<imtxc> fvw: 不是键的原因 ，是不喜欢很多模式。
<fvw> imtxc: c-[ c-g感觉相当.. 其实emacs按键更多
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 用过那个 vim-latexsuite?
<fvw> imtxc: 多模式爽
<jiero> soiamso: 那个 3800都比 3820 快呢。 我不信。。。
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 很垃圾的没用
<imtxc> fvw: why?
<fvw> imtxc: emacs按ctrl累
<soiamso> jiero: 虽然这个分数，都是针对intel 优化的软件测出来的，但是切合普通使用的请款
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 还行吧，你不用插件的？
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 我不用那个插件 太大太旧了
<fhmdgxs> jiero: i3 有3100？
<fhmdgxs> jiero: a8我也没见过。。
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 我说 latex 插件
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 哦，是 2100
<soiamso> jiero: 那个是型号，跟性能没有关系吧
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 吓死我了
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 就是那个
<imtxc> fvw: 我觉得比多模式好。。
<LOL_> imtxc: vim也可以用ctrl-c ctrl-[代替esc切换
<jiero> soiamso: 应该差不多吧。
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 括号关系很容易乱掉，那个可以减少很多
<soiamso> jiero: A6-3650 建议
<jiero> soiamso: 不是组装，是品牌机
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115406
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: latex 有括号?
<soiamso> jiero: 2100T 慢很多的哦
<LOL_> 在比较旧的版本里，esc并不是进行切换。。。
<imtxc> LOL_: 这个知道，就是喜欢编辑的时候不切换模式， 用了vimacs-0.93  后，vim 变的好慢。。。
<jiero> soiamso:  什么 2100T ？
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 我以前是这样预览的 用dict补全
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: \frac{}{}
<LOL_> vimacs=vim+emacs?
<soiamso> jiero: 你自己搜
<fvw> imtxc: vim模拟emacs? 蛋疼
<fvw> imtxc: emacs模拟vim 正常
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 这种{和}
<imtxc> fvw: 就是在编辑的时候想用用emacs  的键绑定而已
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 建议你用 snippet插件
<fvw> imtxc: 没必要
<soiamso> jiero: A8-3850 以上的跟以下的速度也差35%
<jiero> soiamso: 哦。 3.1Ghz 的 比。那个不是T
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 这样就不需要手动输入括号了
<LOL_> fvw: notepad是个好编辑器，lol
<fvw> LOL_: 哦
<soiamso> jiero: 3800那个便宜多少？
<jiero> soiamso: 反正 $500买个 A8 好呢，还是 + $100 买个 i3好呢。
<imtxc> fvw: 我觉得这样应该更方便啊，毕竟xterm 也用的emacs键绑定  这样在插入模式就可以用emacs 的键绑定来编辑了而不需要切换模式。
<LOL_> fvw: 最讨厌编辑器上那一行工具栏还有那些很丑的图标，还不如没有
<soiamso> jiero: 肯定是不加钱，$180 可以升级到 A8-3850 比 i3 快35%
<soiamso> jiero: 台式？
<jiero> soiamso: 也好，以后升级。
<jiero> soiamso: 恩。
<jiero> soiamso: 等AMD 出更新一代的 CPU换。 
<L-----D> amd的cpu是废品啊
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 自己组一个多好
<jiero> L-----D: 你是 metbsd 么。
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 不是我的
<fvw> imtxc: 很多sh都用eamcs绑定
<soiamso> L-----D: 胡说，超级计算机基本用的都是amd
<jiero> fhmdgxs:  $500 4GB RAM 1TB Disk +正版 Win7 Office 2010 不错了。
<imtxc> MaskRay_: 而且好像emacs 可以收发邮件 这样我就不需用 thunderbird 了。
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 详细说一下配置
<L-----D> 目前的amd桌面系列就是废品啊
<fhmdgxs> jiero: Win7 什么版本
<soiamso> jiero: 不过配的那个U，有点骗人，最后那个型号差那么一点点就差很远了。
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 就是这样啊， 无线网卡带着， USB 3 带着  HDMI 有， 
<jiero> soiamso: 低端的吗。
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 1TB是亮点， 不过老外那好像硬盘现在也不贵
<imtxc> 反正看别人的截图 还是觉得看着emacs 舒服
 * jiero 到觉得正版 Office 2010 少见
<jiero> windows 7 home premium
<soiamso> jiero: A8-38 系架构编号，后面那两位 才是性能
<fvw> imtxc: 配色问题
<jiero> soiamso: 反正我不了解。
<soiamso> jiero: 什么牌子的？
<soiamso> jiero: 估计国内自己配比你那个价钱要贵
<jiero> soiamso: 德国的 medion
<L-----D> 国内不加正版 win7 office 肯定便宜啊 ;D
<soiamso> jiero: 德国都用这个牌子？
<jiero> soiamso: 我也不知道。
<jiero> soiamso: 是 aldi 的合作伙伴
<soiamso> L-----D: 国内是买硬件都超过那个价了吧！
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 带显示器、
<jiero> soiamso: lol 要被联想收购了。
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 不带
<jiero> soiamso: 联想真疯狂啊
<L-----D> soiamso, 我没看到配置  光看到4GB RAM 1TB Disk了
<jiero> soiamso: 直接改名狂想算了。
<soiamso> jiero: 估计联想没有承接超级计算机项目，总找些低利润率的干。
<imtxc> fvw: emacs 里面有 desert配色不呢
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 我不知道你cpu什么档次 ， 如果不带的话， 除掉软件的钱， 应该比国内贵
<jiero> fhmdgxs:  AMD A8-3820
<jiero> fhmdgx 我只是问问这个 CPU 够好不。
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 没听过， 我知道也就是250 450 631 fx8150之类
<jiero> 其他的都够用了
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 根本没听过这个u
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 是2011年12月发布的
<soiamso> jiero: http://www.360buy.com/product/426715.html
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 【AMDA8-3850】AMD A-Serise X4 A8-3850盒装CPU（Socket FM1/2.9GHz/4M二级缓存/HD 6550D/32纳米/100W） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<L-----D> amd现在只有集显强
<fvw> imtxc: http://ompldr.org/vY25nOQ/工作区 1_048.png
<L-----D> 其余都无能
<soiamso> jiero: 德国也搞diy的吧？
<fvw> imtxc: 随便网上下的一个配色
<jiero> soiamso: 我查了 AMD 官方站， 这个 比 3820 功耗高 35W
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 这个apu是不是不错
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 应该是吧。不是用来玩游戏的。
<soiamso> jiero: 也就是50以下的是中等功耗，50以上是大功耗
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 也不是 1080 P
<jiero> 就是 Office 那种用途。。。
<jiero> 或者家庭用处理些视频
<jiero> 照片
<imtxc> fvw: 额 你是两个都用？？
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 应用很稀松啊， 照便宜的来吧 都成的
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 那就这个
<soiamso> jiero:  你要求的功能700分足以
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 个人意见， 你问问别人
<L-----D> jiero, 你可以去 #hardware 问
<fvw> imtxc: 以前vim 转化中
 * jiero 希望安静啊。。。 我这个 P4 3.06 太响了。
<L-----D> 不过那里都是些用至强做台式机的人
<jiero> L-----D: 我这个用 2003年顶级电脑的呢？
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 7200转 120GB硬盘当时顶级了
<imtxc> fvw: 哦啊。
<imtxc> fvw: 你用emacs 主要是编辑什么文件呢
<L-----D> 4月intel除新u了
<fvw> imtxc: c js html php
<L-----D> jiero, 估计到时amd这个四核比不上人家1核 
<soiamso> L-----D: 这个是没有可能的，不然都不搞多核了
<fvw> amd以前还可以 近来不够intel斗
<L-----D> 你现在amd4核也比不上intel的2核啊
<soiamso> L-----D: 估计你用过 amd fx 系列就明白了。
<L-----D> 要不是intel为了赚钱把ht都关了
<jiero> AMD 4核比不上2核也好， 反正功耗一样。。。
<soiamso> L-----D: 是编译优化的问题
<jiero> 4核2核功耗一样的话， 性能相当的话，管核数量呢
<L-----D> jiero, 为啥你关心功耗？
<soiamso> L-----D: 跑分的人估计连bound thread 是什么都不知道。
<jiero> L-----D: 除此之外还有什么需要关心的？
<L-----D> 你又不是7*24小时开机 你关心功耗干什么
<soiamso> L-----D: : 价钱一样，功耗一样，再比比看
<soiamso> L-----D: 基本都是拿价钱不一样的U比
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: Miller-Rabin 测试写了半天
<maya> 。。。。。
<jiero> L-----D: 比啥不好
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: lisp 发现要做一些修正很麻烦的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 例如我在 vim 里面
<jiero> L-----D: 功耗和噪声之类的很有关系
<L-----D> 噪声只和风扇有关系吧
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 你说那些括号？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 在做 sicp ex
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 恩
<jiero> L-----D: 风扇是根据功耗调节速度的。
<jiero> L-----D: 或者说热度
<jiong> 怎么样测试服务器能承受多少人访问？？
<L-----D> 压力测试
<jiong> 然后呢？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: mit-scheme 的调试功能极强劲，我到现在还没摸索出怎么看错误发生的行号
<L-----D> 然后看测试数据  比如web服务器的log
<woju> 现在的pc配置有没有10年的普通服务器配置好？
<woju> 10年前
<L-----D> woju, 好的多  单看硬盘容量就是
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 什么时候开始搞的 sicp
<woju> L-----D: 将来ipv6实现了，用ip访问自己pc上架的网站服务器可能吗？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: just now
<jyfl987> woju: 现在不就可以么 
<L-----D> 是啊 动态ip架网站也可以
<woju> jyfl987: 现在多数人用adsl
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: or 记得每天报告下进度 将来我看的时候可以参考下 我的书已经在家里
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: ……
<jiero> woju: 不是哦。
<jiero> woju: 多数人用小区宽带
<jyfl987> woju: 我知道阿 你大概没听说过动态域名这回事
<jyfl987> jiero: 白澳也小区宽带？
<jiero> jyfl987: 屁
<woju> jyfl987: 没听说过
<jiero> jyfl987: 一家一个
<L-----D> woju, 去看 花生壳
<jiero> jyfl987:  adsl 2+
<jyfl987> woju: 那你错过了一个成长的机会 搜索下 3322 花生壳
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我看显然很慢，还有其他事情要干，看SICP属于娱乐性质。
<jiero> jyfl987: 你不是在果壳网么，没关系？
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么关系？
<jiero> 花生壳。。。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那没关系 作为参考
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 过两天开学了也没办法报告
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。
<woju> 将来ipv6实现了，每个人应该能分到不少固定ip
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 为何？
<L-----D> 以后ipv6了 就不用实名认证了
<jyfl987> woju: 上行低也不行 
<L-----D> 后来那个sopa通过了么
<huntxu> roylez: 抱抱
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: have no time
 * tenzu 看着胡须和主席的下一步动作
<huntxu> roylez: 帽子
<huntxu> 嚓，太無辜了
<roylez> tenzu: 来拉
<roylez> huntxu: 帽子给了，你自己把它弄掉了
<tenzu> 胡须戴帽子
<huntxu> * You have been kicked from #ubuntu-cn by roylez (huntxu) = =
<roylez> huntxu: .
<jyfl987> 现在是mba贵还是mbp贵
<tenzu> 没有自动重连
<L-----D> jyfl987, 假如你后续软件都买正版 这点钱也无所谓了吧 
<jyfl987> L-----D: 我准备装ubuntu
<jyfl987> L-----D: so
<tenzu> roylez: 主席吃汤圆还是元宵还是饺子?
<adam8157> tenzu: 汤圆和元宵不是一个么 0_0
<huntxu> adam8157: 元宵就是湯圓？
<tenzu> adam8157: 我觉得元宵是外面裹了干面的
<roylez> tenzu: 是啊，汤圆和元宵是一码事啊
<huntxu> 那為什麽有兩個名字
<tenzu> 所以在我印象中汤圆皮更薄
<jyfl987> huntxu: 云吞 混沌 点心
<L-----D> jyfl987, 那随便买个3000的笔记本就ok了
<adam8157> huntxu: 就像"胡须"和"胡子男"
<huntxu> jyfl987: 點心才不是雲吞
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> L-----D: 没那么好的壳和续航
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我们那叫混沌点心
<tenzu> adam8157: 类比很到位 LOL
<huntxu> adam8157: 我臉上不怎麽長胡子的
<jyfl987> call xx as yy
<huntxu> jyfl987: alias
<jyfl987> huntxu: reference pointer 
<happyaron> I met huntxu in person, he does not have much beard.
<L-----D> jyfl987, 续航肯定不是问题吧 笔记本电池不都是分几芯几芯  可选的么
<jyfl987> L-----D: 不要想当然
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我也有刮干净的时候呢 
<huntxu> happyaron: 貌似就只有你和主席見過我
<happyaron> :)
<L-----D> jyfl987, 难道不是么  一般笔记本电池不都有不同规格可选么
<jyfl987> L-----D: naive
<L-----D> jyfl987, http://search.360buy.com/Search?keyword=笔记本电池
<kk> L-----D,啥网址y - 商品搜索 - 京东商城
<roylez> adam8157: git rebase这名字取得真烂
<tenzu> happyaron: but mustache a lot?
<adam8157> roylez: 那叫啥
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道
<roylez> adam8157: 我英文不好
<roylez> adam8157: 最喜欢的还是 rebase -i HEAD~5
<adam8157> roylez: 叫 git 乾坤大挪移
<happyaron> tenzu: no...
<happyaron> tenzu: it's clear on his face.
<happyaron> tenzu: I don't have input method right now...
<happyaron> still downloading.
<tenzu> happyaron: hmm, like a girl
<happyaron> huntxu: ^
<huntxu> happyaron: 男生女相是福氣
<tenzu> 胸毛男会生气的
<adam8157> lol
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我生啥气
<jyfl987> 我是男人北相有福
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥时候来京组织饭醉啊
<tenzu> jyfl987: 没啥, 没啥...
<jyfl987> 哈哈 
<happyaron> adam8157: around 22nd this month?
<jyfl987> L-----D: 京东搞笑 你给我发的那个链接 他那边没转码成功
<adam8157> happyaron: 好啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你知道如何做nautilus插件么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不用鹦鹉螺很多年...
<jyfl987> L-----D: http://images.cjb.net/0cb87.png
<adam8157> roylez: jyfl987 正在一边过apue一边写各种ipc的tesecase
<jyfl987> adam8157: 想弄个插件 让大家把图片放进去 就自动上传到cjb.net 然后右键点那图标 可以获取在线地址
<adam8157> jyfl987: ee写了个不是么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 代码放出来看看
<jyfl987> adam8157: ee的不是普通用户友好的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 工作的代码 放啥放
<jyfl987> adam8157: 放来看看嘛 我又不会成为你们竞争对手
<adam8157> jyfl987: - - 不行 代码太丑 见不得人 保密细则也不让
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 
<soiamso> jyfl987: python ...
<jyfl987> 要是大胡子在 肯定会抨击你们这种行为
<jyfl987> soiamso: 你说nautilus插件的事/
<soiamso> jyfl987: 是阿
<soiamso> jyfl987: 不过估计wxpython弄个简单窗口容易点
<jyfl987> soiamso: 关键是ubuntu 1204的文件管理器还是nautilus不
<soiamso> jyfl987: 还是吧
<soiamso> jyfl987: 你那个想法跟dropbox 一个样？
<jyfl987> soiamso: 谈不上吧 只是方便下普通人玩玩而已
<fvw> jyfl987: nautilus?
<fvw> jyfl987: 用Shutter ok
<jyfl987> 诶  我的 ac100装了ubuntu真不错 可惜就是电池续航不行
<soiamso> http://tech.ifeng.com/internet/detail_2012_02/06/12321189_0.shtml
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 李国庆炮轰豆瓣读书：给钱才有推荐排名_科技频道_凤凰网
<fvw> jyfl987: 笔记本?
<soiamso> 看来现在被索引者都很流氓，总是认为自己很牛
<L-----D> 嗯 这其实就相当于广告
 * adam8157 尼码 手头这边apue充斥着机器翻译片段
<soiamso> L-----D: 收费才有出路。
<jyfl987> fvw: 恩 你搜索 ac100 ubuntu
<yall> 其实吾没用过。
<fvw> jyfl987: 哦
<fvw> 有用chrome的吗 审察元素后的 元素怎么保存呢
<fhmdgxs> yall: 为什么要说吾？ 是我么
<yall> fhmdgxs: 你看吾的cloak
<imtxc> c里面 缩进是用 \t  还是 4个空格好啊。。
<fhmdgxs> yall: 没明白 什么叫cloak咋看啊
<yall> fhmdgxs: /whois
<yall> imtxc: 4个空格
<namoamitabuddha> 看具体的 indent style
<namoamitabuddha> 像内核里面要求必须是\t
<yall> imtxc: 如果用tab，每个编辑器不统一，不好。
<imtxc> yall: namoamitabuddha: 哦啊 ，谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> 另外提一下，UNIX 下很多是 tabstop = 8 的
<yall> fhmdgxs: 看到的如果不是ip,就是cloak
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 其实都用tab没什么不好， 在你的vim设置tab=4就行了
<fhmdgxs> yall: 我看了。。但是没明白你为啥这么念啊
<yall> fhmdgxs: 还有，你用root登录，不安全
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 是啊 就是这么用的  我是不知道用\t 还是4个空格  所以请教下 呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> ts = 4 恰恰是一种不好的做法
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 参数可以设宽度， 可以把tab替换成空格， 这两个是不一样的。至于好坏 听大家讲讲
<fhmdgxs> yall: 你咋知道我用root登录的
<imtxc> fhmdgxs:  set expandtab  set tabstop=4  我这样的
<yall> fhmdgxs: /whois fhmdgxs
<yall> *** fhmdgxs is root (~root@124.127.118.12)
<yall> 一般不要用tab字符缩进
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 那就是已经替换成空格了
<fhmdgxs> yall: 哈哈 这么洋气
<fhmdgxs> yall: 我真懒得用sudo ...
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 恩 是的
<namoamitabuddha> 调 softtabstop 和 expandtab
<yall> fhmdgxs: 很容易误操作
<namoamitabuddha> 还有行首缩进用 shiftwidth 和 smarttab
<fhmdgxs> yall: 我没rm -rf /过哈哈
<yall> .
<fhmdgxs> yall: 倒是经常删代码， 好在有svn
<yall> 额
<fhmdgxs> yall: 你原来是改了名了， 你原名我也见过 但是你为啥要说吾你还没告诉我
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: smartab 是个啥、、、
<yall> 不是逃daishu么
<fhmdgxs> 。。。。彻底不明白了
<namoamitabuddha> :help smarttab
<candy> hello!
<Guest78383> ！
<fvw> imtxc: 空格好
<Guest78383> 有人熟悉xml的xpath么？
<Guest78383> 使用xpath怎么样从xml中提取<Person>   <id>123</id>   <name>Bob</name>   <email>bob@example.com</email>   </Person>  这么样的数据？ 就是一个节点及其子节点一起提取出来
<yall> Guest78383: XML::Parser能做到
<fhmdgxs> Guest78383: c里面有个libxml2库， 找找教程 可以提取
<Guest78383> 我就是用的libxml2
<Guest78383> 翻了几个教程没有看到这个
<fhmdgxs> Guest78383: 我原来做过， 不过没印象了， 教程肯定有的
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> 都是被脚本和库惯坏了的
<fhmdgxs> 。。。。
<Guest78383> 我也感觉应该是有直接提取的语法，但还没找到
<fhmdgxs> Guest78383: 你是个什么需求， 应该遍历一下不就得了？
<Guest78383> 现在已经找了一个xml直接转结构体的库，写了结构体描叙后，可以直接转的工具，就不需要遍历了
<imtxc> c.vim  这个插件在我的机器上面反应好慢么。。。
<Guest78383> 遍历加大压力了
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: 从 C 起步学编程，似乎不太好
<Guest78383> 为什么？
<Guest78383> 我感觉从c起步挺好的啊
<jyfl987> eexp: 用find的时候 如何在 /home 目录里找除了doc下的 其他目录下的pdf文件？
<MeaCulpa> find有没有啥exclud啥的
<namoamitabuddha> 高度命令式风格
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 问你呢
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: regexpr 有 exclude 吧
<L-----D> Guest78383, xpath就是搜索 你要一个个节点读最好用sax
<jyfl987> 额 怎么整 把命令打出来看看 find 破要求真多
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: namoamitabuddha 哦
<MeaCulpa> find 麻烦
<MeaCulpa> ls -R 吧
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 实在不行就ls了
<namoamitabuddha> 实在不行就 rm 了 ……
<MeaCulpa> rm +1
<MeaCulpa> lol
<yall> MeaCulpa: cd /home; for dir in *; do if [ "$dir" '!=' doc ] ; then find "$dir" -name '*.pdf' ; fi ; done
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa dd 好了
<yall> MeaCulpa: 很简单的排除啊
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: !行么
<fhmdgxs> namoamitabuddha: 哥我做了4年多c开发了， 不是学编程
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: hmm
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 才4年
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 一个命令就行了吧
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> yall: 大家在想find呢...你这样破坏气氛
<fhmdgxs> Guest78383: 刚才没看着。。你不想用遍历？
<yall> MeaCulpa: 用shell，不行么？
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: o?
<jyfl987> 用shell太挫了 
<yall> 额。find本来就是shell调用它嘛。
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: -prune
<Guest78383> 是不想遍历，直接找出某个节点及其子节点就可以了
<L-----D> xpath其实没有遍历
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 我试过 没用 所以才来问 ee
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 最简单的你可以grep -v doc....虽然挫了点
<L-----D> 应该说匹配的时候没有遍历
<jyfl987> Guest78383: 呵呵
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: find . -path ./src/emacs -prune -o -print
<jyfl987> 实际上至少遍历一次 lol
<L-----D> 但是得预先把xml读成树结构保存起来了
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 关键是我要找出 /home/jyf 下所有不在doc目录下的pdf阿
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 我是工作了4年多了好么。。你又没我大。。难道工作时间更长
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 我爸爸工作快30年了 
<jyfl987> 我爸爸比我大了整整24岁
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 这跟你工没工作没关系 宝贝
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 是阿 所以你工作时间长跟我啥关系呢
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: find . -path '*doc' -prune -o -print
<jyfl987> 你要比 去跟我爸爸比 lol
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 没看到过滤pdf阿
<maya> jyfl987: 87年的？
<fvw> imtxc: c.vim很差 不建议用
<jyfl987> maya: 其实我78年的
<maya> fhmdgxs: 你多大。。。
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: find /home/jyf -path '*doc' -prune -o -name '*.pdf' -print
<maya> 30-？
<jyfl987> 很明显么
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: 非要写明白。。
<imtxc> fvw: 它那个自动补出来的格式是什么风格的呢  返回值是单独一行
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 好 可以了 我刚才是用 find -type f 
<fvw> imtxc: ? 说什么?
<fvw> jyfl987: 可以排斥
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay_: +1
<imtxc> fvw: 就是c.vim 那个插件里面自动补全的函数
<fhmdgxs> maya: 属牛的 
<fvw> imtxc: 他的模版补全?
<maya> fhmdgxs: 那你没 jyfl987 打啊
<maya> 大
<imtxc> fvw: 恩恩 
<imtxc> fvw: 它那个是什么风格啊
<fhmdgxs> maya: 他不是1987的么。
<maya> 78.。。。
<fvw> imtxc: 他用脚本写的 你可以用其他的 snipmate 一类的
<jyfl987> maya: hmm 给你看看我的照片
<maya> jyfl987: 好丫
<MaskRay_> 晚饭就吃不下了。。
<imtxc> fvw: 恩是的，就是它的那个风格我没有见过，我以为以前用的不对呢
<jyfl987> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62ec3a78jw1dgwlih22xzj.jpg   maya你看我是不是78的
<maya> jyfl987: 蓝屏了。。。
 * gfrog 唉，有木有靠谱的人肉翻墙的办法呀。。。
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: find /home -name "*.pdf" ! -path "*doc*"
<jyfl987> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dgwlih22xzj.jpg  maya这张清楚点
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 这样可以么
<jyfl987> 试试 fhmdgxs
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: find /home/jyf -name "*.pdf" ! -path "*doc*"
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987:  en 
<maya> jyfl987: (⊙v⊙)嗯  叔好。。。
<fvw> imtxc: 图看看
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 兄弟， 是你站在那 就直接蓝屏了么
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 霸气！！
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 也行 看来还是你们年轻人有办法阿
<imtxc> fvw: 稍等
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: ++ NB
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 服老吧
<jyfl987> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dk1lbvpi8oj.jpg   maya fhmdgxs 还有这张 不可不看
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=362748
<kk> eexp ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 改了一个 latex 饼图
<namoamitabuddha> 刚才看到 S expression 不知道啥玩意
<namoamitabuddha> 一查才知道
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa 是阿 真是岁月荏苒 20年前 我们那会儿 只要会个sed就行了
<fhmdgxs> 我有个问题请教一下 在Linux下有什么免费翻墙的东西么
<fhmdgxs> windows下有几个用的挺好的
<jyfl987> ssh tunnel算么
<imtxc> fvw: http://imagebin.org/197564  
<fhmdgxs> 那不得搞到免费的ssh...
<knownbad> linux-ladder
<yall> fhmdgxs: cjb啊
<fhmdgxs> 谢谢 我去搜搜这两个
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: cjb.net 有提供免费ssh account 也支持代理
<imtxc> fvw: 就是它的返回值是单独的一行
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: yall knownbad thx
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 了解 scheme 的 debugger 么？
<fhmdgxs> knownbad: 虽然没搜到ladder是什么
<knownbad> 我说笑的别当真。
<fhmdgxs> 。。。。ft
<knownbad> 我说的是梯子。
<fvw> imtxc: 模版补全 用其他的模版补全吧 这个不好
<fvw> imtxc: c.vim基本没用的e
<imtxc> fvw: 恩好吧，那就用snipMate.vim？
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 如果你肯花钱买一个ssh翻墙专用账户 可以考虑下 ofan的那个
<nyfair> cjb给我的ssh地址连不上，你确定cjb没被墙？
<imtxc> 唉  删除个插件不容易 。。。好像好几个目录里面都有
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 我买过几次
<Guest78383> 查到xpath的轴支持，但是没有详细实例 囧rz
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 但是速度一直不是很理想， 买一个月能用半个月就不错了
<Guest78383> descendant-or-self	选取当前节点的所有后代元素（子、孙等）以及当前节点本身。
<fvw> imtxc: 有很多类似 的 你搜索一下
<imtxc> fvw: 恩 好
<fhmdgxs> Guest78383: 找到了啊， 恭喜
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 你需要什么速度？ 他那个我感觉上一般图文一点问题也没有 youtube不好说
<jyfl987> 确认被墙 wtf
<Guest78383> xml发现其实东西非常多，很复杂
<fvw> imtxc: xptemplate 是我认识的一个人写的 功能多 但是 bug好像也多
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 越流畅越好， fb一般问题不大， 推特总是很难登。。要是能流畅看看视频最好了
<nyfair> 偶不要米国vpn啊，偶要11区vpn看nico
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: 不了解
<fhmdgxs> 我也不指望能在海盗湾上下资源 纯浏览罢了
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 我这里想流畅的看youku都不是很容易 终端宽带质量也很重要阿
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 是滴
<fvw> imtxc: snippetsEmu 外国人写的 用的人多 够用
<imtxc> fvw: 哇 谢谢你 
<nyfair> 话说ssh能做成全局代理咩？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: MIT Scheme 调试功能高级的很，我还没研究出那玩意怎么看出错所在的行号
<fvw> imtxc: snipmate 也可以 我都忘记哪个好了
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 把你的应用显式的指向一下
<imtxc> 额。
<fvw> imtxc: 如果你用emacs那就不用选了 yasnippet 就可以了
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: 那个 megaupload 已经被查封了
<kratos2012> 11.10的蓝牙好用吗。。。。
<imtxc> fvw: emacs 不好配置 还用的不是很熟悉，不过 yasnippt里面好像C的模板只有几个 
<kratos2012> GNOME 3为什么蓝牙选项那么少。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 那个为何要吧 *写doc前面而不是后面
<NoIE> python 怎么调用子程序啊？我发现，现成的 GUI 用多了，我竟然忘记怎样调用子程序了。
<yall> NoIE: func()
<NoIE> yall: 谢谢。
<yall> NoIE: func (arg1,arg2)
<yall> NoIE: func (arg1,arg2,...)
<fvw> imtxc: 不再玉数量
<NoIE> yall: 和C语言一样？
<fvw> kratos2012: 好久没用蓝牙了
<yall> NoIE: 差不多
<imtxc> fvw: 恩 也对。
<kratos2012> fvw: 11.04还好用，难道是驱动不支持了？
<kratos2012> fvw: 连配置界面都是灰色的
<imtxc> 为什么 snipmate 补全的main 函数是  int main (int argc, const argv[])
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: prune之后就不会考虑pathname带doc的节点了，提速
<imtxc> 这个const 应该有还是不要啊
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: 像lambda calculus那样用空格代表函数应用确实有百般好处，省代码
<MaskRay_> imtxc: 功能差很大，yasnippet能内嵌elisp
<NoIE> yall: 似乎是 self.func 。。。我没说清楚，抱歉。。。
<imtxc> MaskRay_: 哦啊
<imtxc> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=213  这个下载的人好多啊
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: c.vim - C/C++ IDE -- Write and run programs. Insert statements, idioms, comments etc. : vim online
<fhmdgxs> www.googlebaidu.com
<fhmdgxs> http://www.googlebaidu.com
<fhmdgxs> 不理我
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 你写个解释器看看
<qu> 我不会啊
<fvw> MaskRay_: yasnippet的能 包裹 块吗?
<fvw> MaskRay_: textmate的模版你有吗?
<qu> 你在说什么？
<qu> 和你说话真费劲
<qu> 你智商好高啊
<qu> 你好
<fvw> qu: ??
<qu> ？？
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: lambda?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 对
<MaskRay_> fvw: 没写过
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: https://github.com/MaskRay/hsnippet/tree/master/calculus/untyped
<kk> MaskRay_ ⇪ t: calculus/untyped at master from MaskRay/hsnippet - GitHub
<qu> list
<fvw> kratos2012: gnome3好像 有个扩展 现实蓝牙图标的
<qu> 好像有吧
<fvw> kratos2012: 其他应该和gnome2差不多
<kratos2012> 我直接sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth了一下好了，我的电脑好多 init.d里面的程序不能自动启动，ibus的托盘也是
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: ok
<kratos2012>  namoamitabuddha:hello
<qu> 吃了吗？
<fvw> qu: 这是什么
<fvw> kratos2012: 有个start目录
<kratos2012> 为什么有的时候ibus的系统托盘能启动，有的时候不能。。。
<fhmdgxs> kratos2012: 不能直接启动 加载rc.d里不就行了 ubuntu还有rc.d么
<fvw> debian有
<fhmdgxs> 启动不了的时候有错误日志么
<kratos2012> ubuntu没有了好像
<fvw> demsg
<kratos2012> fhmdgxs: ubuntu没有了，在/etc/里面没有反正
<kratos2012> fhmdgxs: 怎么看错误日志。。。我是个菜鸟。。
<kratos2012> fvw:demsg是神马。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 我一直想维护一个类似解释器的接口
<fvw> dmesg
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 那就是编译器了
<fhmdgxs> kratos2012: ubuntu应该就是upstart代替init了
<yall> kratos2012: dmesg是命令
<fhmdgxs> kratos2012: 挺讨厌的 ， 本来是在不行加载rc.local也可以的
<kratos2012> fhmdgxs: 感觉ubuntu为了“方便”越来越不自由了。。。
<fhmdgxs> /etc/init应该有这个文件夹吧。。看看里面那些配置文件 改改应该就能随机启动
<mike-w> glade里的颜色代码怎么回事？
<yall> 所以要用践兔啊
 * adam8157 好想买机械键盘啊...
<fhmdgxs> kratos2012: 不是， 只是咱不熟悉
<mike-w> 位数怎么那么多？
<yall> mike-w: html的吧
<fvw> kratos2012: 开机信息
<fhmdgxs> kratos2012: 仅仅是不熟悉。。
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 不是 interface, 就是一个可编程的 extension
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 啥意思
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 是ln -s下
<fhmdgxs> kratos2012: u我就有一个不爽的地方， 越来越慢了感觉
<mike-w> yall, #000000000000
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 转debian
<kratos2012> fhmdgxs: 我前几天配置apache,在ubuntu上面apache的文件夹结构变了，虚拟主机配置放在一个文件夹里了，还要ln -s到另一个文件夹里
<mike-w> yall, 十二位
<kratos2012> fhmdgxs: 原来就是修改一个httpd.conf就行了
<fhmdgxs> kratos2012: 这真不是ubuntu的事吧
<fvw> kratos2012: 改httpd就是恶劣
<fhmdgxs> kratos2012: httpd的事。。
<fhmdgxs> fvw: debian不好看。。
<yall> mike-w: 额。吾最高见到的，就#12345678。没更多的了。 rrggbbaa。
<fvw> kratos2012: /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 一样呀 没什么不好看的
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 软件都一样
<mike-w> yall, glade里 
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 我想我的程序完成了一些功能，如查询数据，修改数据等等，是一个命令交互程序，或者GUI也行，只要是个UI。然后我要扩展这个系统，让它能实现一些统计功能。我想写个简单的解释器。
<yall> namoamitabuddha: Scripts::Configure::runHooks
<yall> namoamitabuddha: Scripts::Configure::runHooks ($config, $hook);
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 你是说 Perl 吧？
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 额。吾的库，不是bash,就是perl额
<MaskRay_> yall: 果然是吐水鸭
<yall> MaskRay_: 你看cloak额
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 我要找到一个尽可能简单的语法，这样便于写解释器。如果太多的语法糖，我的能力写解释器就困难了。
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 吾那，就最简单的配置文件Conf[Unix]，类似ini
<fvw> fhmdgxs: ub好看?
<yall> namoamitabuddha: runHooks，其实就是把命令交给shell运行 :em04 
<MaskRay_> yall: 看遣词
<yall>  :em01 
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 写解释器的 找 \b, 他貌似很利害
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 他写一个忘了啥语言的 翻译器 很快就写好了。 不过最近没见他来
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: SICP 上有个解释器的实例
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 啥的我不懂， 只是觉得你找他讨论，会有帮助
<adam8157> yall: 果然是兔嫂
<snugglecat> 他对那些貌似很有心得
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 我真觉着挺华丽的 稍微改改就符合我审美
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 默认的de
<snugglecat> fhmdgxs, 啥 de
<fvw> 图
<namoamitabuddha> gnome 咯……
<namoamitabuddha> 哦，不对
<namoamitabuddha> 现在是 unity
<snugglecat> 哦
<fhmdgxs> snugglecat: gn还有那个unity都行
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 在单位
<snugglecat> fhmdgxs, 不喜欢
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 回家了给你看
<snugglecat> 都不喜欢
<fhmdgxs> snugglecat: 我接受能力还凑合
<fvw> snugglecat: g3挺好
<snugglecat> 不好
<fvw> snugglecat: 哪不好
<snugglecat> knownbad, 停停
<snugglecat> fvw, 感性上的， 说不上来。 就是不喜欢。 不过只是个人的感受而已
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 写解释器现在对我来说还很不容易
<fvw> snugglecat: 但是好用哦
<snugglecat> 不好用阿
<snugglecat> 切换窗口特别不好用
<fvw> snugglecat: 你没安插件
<snugglecat> 不想要任务栏， 把任务栏放窗口边框的标题栏也可以
<fvw> snugglecat: http://ompldr.org/vY25pbw/工作区 1_050.png
<fhmdgxs> snugglecat: 任务栏可以搞掉吧
<fvw> snugglecat: 有插件的
<snugglecat> 在激活窗口的标题栏上用标签的方式 显示任务栏也可以
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 你们怎么把截图传上网站的？
<namoamitabuddha> imagebin
<fvw> fhmdgxs: Shutter
<L-----D> gnome-shell 貌似是用 javascript 写的
<snugglecat> 看不到
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 你对版权敏感么。。你中文字体不是很好看。。
<yall> ..
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 宋体 xp 一样
<snugglecat> 不要
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 点一下 没放大吧
<fhmdgxs> fvw: shide 
<fhmdgxs> 我放大看看
<fvw> fhmdgxs: shutter 带上传 方便 ompldr 挺快的 
<snugglecat> 那个插件不好看， 想想我的 idea， 弄个在 title 栏上嵌入个任务栏的插件， 只在当前窗口显示
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 还是不好看。。
<snugglecat> 窗口的 title 栏
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 宋体是这样的了 你没用过xp?
<fvw> fhmdgxs: win7?
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 好久不用xp了
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 是的
<snugglecat> 可以取消底部/上部的 panel， 不破坏 g3 的设计思想， 也可以让切换窗口不那么麻烦。
<fvw> fhmdgxs: win7的 是开了AA的 xp的比较锐利 我习惯了xp的字体 没办法
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 你终于不吾了。。
<fvw> snugglecat: 每次 到角落 那蛋疼
<fhmdgxs> imagebin/ompldr都是免费的哈
<fvw> snugglecat: 我基本没用 那个功能
<namoamitabuddha> 点阵字体，可以把字调大点
<tomcheng76> fvw: 什麼DE ?
<fvw> tomcheng76: g3
<snugglecat> fvw, 我的想法是 在窗口标题栏嵌入任务栏阿。 
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 不小了
<fvw> snugglecat: 好像有人这样干
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 我觉得字体大小应该和 panel 里面的差不多
<tomcheng76> g3這樣精簡呵
<fvw> snugglecat: 我是方便就好 你那样还不是破坏了
<fvw> tomcheng76: gnome shell 3
<snugglecat> fluxbox 有这功能， 窗口编组， 但那要 一个设置的， 我的想法是自动的
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 那太大了
<fhmdgxs> tomcheng76: g3还真挺精简的
<snugglecat> 至少可以符合 g3那样取消任务栏阿
<fvw> snugglecat: 你只是在窗口加而已...
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: 小字体伤神
<snugglecat> 把任务栏挪到窗口标题栏上， 至少g3还是没有取消标题栏
<NoIE> 请问，我使用的是 python 。我在一个类中定义了一个 hairColor(self, event): ，又定义了一个 hairColor(self, r,g,b): ，但是只有后面的那个能用，我该怎么办？
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 也是
<snugglecat> fvw, 是阿， 不是也没增加空间么， 窗口标题栏还是有阿
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 我都是console+雅黑
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 雅黑也不错
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 可惜稍微模糊点 个人爱好
<fhmdgxs> en 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 我看见 SICP 上面的习题
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 14号 太大了
<snugglecat> 嵌入到标题栏的时候，外观弄得漂亮点。 至少不会底部有个 panel 来破坏 g3 的整个外观阿
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 要求写一个 Scheme -> C 的代码
<NoIE> 请问，我使用的是 python 。我在一个类中定义了一个 hairColor(self, event): ，又定义了一个 hairColor(self, r,g,b): ，但是只有后面的那个能用，我该怎么办？
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 我几乎都14
<tomcheng76> 看出來g3應該stable,可以一試了, 黑黑的抵好:)
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 我屏幕还小呢
<fvw> tomcheng76: 还可以我用3.2
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: 哪题
<tomcheng76> gnome-terminal 會不會很慢?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: last
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 5.52
<MaskRay_> NoIE: 因为原来的函数被 覆盖 了
<NoIE> MaskRay_: 悲剧。。。
<fvw> tomcheng76: 不用这个
<fvw> tomcheng76: terminator
<fvw> tomcheng76: http://ompldr.org/vY25pcw/x@admin: ~_051.png
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: 好恐怖
<fvw> tomcheng76: 可以分割的比 rxvt好
<tomcheng76> fvw: 好強大, 我只用開screen, 很少split win 0.0
<fvw> tomcheng76: 和screen无关 多个一起方便
<tomcheng76> 嗯..出字快就好了
<fvw> tomcheng76: 好像可以分组 功能挺多的
<fvw> tomcheng76: å¿« 
<yall> MaskRay_: 有人问xmonad的问题了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=362626
<kk> yall ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - xmonad 怎么美化和配置啊?
<MaskRay_> NoIE: 你应该根据 第二个参数的类型 来决定使用 event的处理方式 还是 rgb的处理方式
<NoIE> MaskRay_: 我已经这么做了，虽然有点麻烦。
<fvw> yall: tiling wm?
<MaskRay_> yall: 谢谢！
<yall> MaskRay_: 啥？
<fhmdgxs> hookCat: 哥们你做什么的？
<adam8157> yall: 你那blog为啥被认证了?
<yall> adam8157: 是ip被ban.改hosts就能上了。看 http://github.com/tusooa #上边全是解决办法
<kk> yall ⇪ t: tusooa's Profile - GitHub
<adam8157> yall: 我随时有proxy
<hookCat> fhmdgxs, 挂着，别喊我， 我在腊干
<yall> adam8157: 提供给没proxy的人嘛
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 他后面有个有趣的命题，说把前面 scheme 解释器编译成 C
<tomcheng76> 有人用過intel vt-d 嗎?
<adam8157> yall: 合租的空间被ban?
<yall> adam8157: 啥合租？免费的 :em04 
<adam8157> yall: 哦
<adam8157> yall: 兔嫂到底是个什么存在? 上学的正太, 工作的青年, 还是无聊的大叔?
<fhmdgxs> tomcheng76: 是intel 那个虚拟化?
<yall> adam8157: 不存在
<adam8157> yall: 啧啧 莫非是阿姨
<yall> adam8157: exp，才是阿姨
<adam8157> yall: 你莫非也是?
<yall> adam8157: 额
 * adam8157 听会儿歌就闪人
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 02:19:16)
<CyrusYzGTt> ... ..找不到叫雞的地方，， 不過 衛星電視設備也找不到地方買。。 悲摧的人生，， 
<cap_sensitive> Hi. 使用 Archlinux 的各位，是否发现 fcitx 升级到4.2后无法在 firefox 里输入中文？我的系统 locale 是 en.US_UTF8，在 .xinit 里设置了 GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<happyaron> sid里的gnome3还蛮坑爹的。
<happyaron> 就跟以前gnome2一样坑爹。
<happyaron> 恐怕是木有办法改进了。
<happyaron> 坑爹啊坑爹。
<yall> happyaron: Still In Development嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 用 stable
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 没事，让爹坑它一会儿。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..還有 爲麼你昨天踢我
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。
<fvw> happyaron: 没什么问题哦
<happyaron> fvw: 我这里登录时总是默认进入classic，但是自己执行gnome-shell --replace就可以启动gs
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..
<fvw> happyaron: gdm3
<fvw> happyaron: 有选项
<happyaron> fvw: 就是gdm3
<happyaron> fvw: 选了也不行
<fvw> 吧home下面 2的配置想remove了
<happyaron> 全删了再登陆也还是这样
<fvw> .locale下面的也清下
<alvin_rxg> 你還不如讓他再開個用戶呢
<fvw> alvin_rxg: good idea
<happyaron> 没效果
<happyaron> 还那样
<alvin_rxg> 那就懷疑一下系統級別的 settings 唄
<happyaron> 话说我是gnome shell新用户。。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: jiero 來了，可以問他，他很推崇 gnome-shell 的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 話說， minetest 我有想玩的欲望，但又不想玩
<MaskRay_> yall: [img] 禁止 ，怎么回事？
<yall> MaskRay_: 咋会。你uncheck掉。
<MaskRay_> yall: 是不是有什么等级限制，像我发帖60-的就没希望了
<yall> MaskRay_: 不会啊。
<yall> MaskRay_: 就10帖的一个，正式会员，就这组啊
<lei`> 我每次开机都要输入法密码,能不能不输入啊
<lei`> jiero: 我每次开机都要输入法密码,能不能不输入啊
<jiero> lei 账户设定
<MaskRay_> yall: 哪个选项
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 搞些别的
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 啥？
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<yall> MaskRay_: 你说。在哪里看到不能用img的
<lei`> jiero: 你说那个自动登陆？
<hookCat> CyrusYzGTt, 昨天你调戏了 xiaoqing
<hookCat> CyrusYzGTt, 所以被踢
<CyrusYzGTt> hookCat§ ..我跟 xiaoqing 一直這樣。。
<hookCat> happyaron, 调戏 CyrusYzGTt 会被踢么
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你说呢，玩 hedgewars 吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 和我一起来修改别的游戏？
<tomcheng76> 這裡有MM嗎?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你的显卡是啥我又忘记了
<alvin_rxg> ati x2300
<jiero> tomcheng76: 要找mm作伴别来，这里mm都有喜欢的家伙了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦，你有很多可以玩的。。。
<tomcheng76> jiero: 要有人個看板娘呀
<jiero> tomcheng76: 不懂什么是看板娘
<tomcheng76> 殘念
<baiyangcao> bot
<hookCat> tomcheng76, 有一个 晓晴
<tomcheng76> 哦哦, 記下了:P
<hookCat> tomcheng76, 还有一个 男女分辨不清的 何铭慧
<tomcheng76> hookCat :厲害
<zlei> irc
<baiyangcao> 怎么找bota 
<jiero> tomcheng76: 。。。
<zlei> irc怎么找回密码啊
<hookCat> tomcheng76, 还有一个 男女不辨 的何铭慧口中的男女不辨的 罗姐
<jiero> tomcheng76: 无聊不。。。看板娘。。。用人格来招揽，下三懒
<hookCat> tomcheng76, 几乎可肯定的是 晓晴， 曾经有个果粉的 杭州 环卫工人
<tomcheng76> 玩夠了..我先閃了A_A
 * jiero 突然觉得很多人都不来这里了。。。
 * maya 这是为什么呢~
<baiyangcao> 新到
<hookCat> maya, 你在阿
<maya> hookCat: 你是谁。。
<hookCat> maya, 因为我把这里变得太水
<maya> baiyangcao: 新人好~
<maya> hookCat: 猫叔？
<hookCat> 有猫的还可以是谁
 * maya 水水更健康~
<baiyangcao> 大家好！呵呵
<hookCat> ...........
<baiyangcao> 问：机器人是什么东东？？
<kk> baiyangcao, 好  ㍪ 
<maya> 不然多枯燥啊~
<hookCat> tomcheng76, 60%可肯定的女的 在这， -> maya
<maya> 技术 聊天 两不误
<hookCat> tomcheng76, 60%可肯定是女的 在这， -> maya
<baiyangcao> 论坛上说有机器人，所以来瞅瞅
<hookCat> baiyangcao, 机器人找 kk
<yall> baiyangcao: kk是机器人
<hookCat> baiyangcao, 要半人半机器的么
<baiyangcao> 谢谢，我来试试
<hookCat> 半人半机器的那个 英雄叫什么 阿
<baiyangcao> ？？？不懂唉
<hookCat> 西片的
<baiyangcao> KK不理我，伤心ing.....
<maya> baiyangcao: 女女？
<baiyangcao> 女女是什么啊？？？
<maya> 。。。。。。
<maya> 就是XX染色体
<baiyangcao> 生物那么好？羡慕ing。。。
<maya> hookCat: 猫叔 吃饭了吗
<maya> hookCat: 你又换系统了？
<baiyangcao> 不对啊！！俺是男的
<hookCat> 吃了， 水水然后去忙
<maya> baiyangcao: 嗷。。
<maya> 嗷。。
<hookCat> 半机器人半人的那个脚色叫啥了
<baiyangcao> 哎呀！！！饭来了，闪人
<maya> jiero: 来水啊~
<hookCat> 是铁甲威龙
<hookCat> 找机器人的人走了
<fhmdgxs> hi
<hookCat> hi
<fhmdgxs> ....我找机器人呢
<maya> hi
<fhmdgxs> 你蹦出来干嘛。。
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好  ㍪ 
<fhmdgxs> www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ www.baidu.com)
<jiero> maya: 妈呀！
<fhmdgxs> 乖
<hookCat> fhmdgxs, 你来了那么久还 hi 阿
<yall> .
<fhmdgxs> hah 
<fhmdgxs> hookCat: 吃饱了
<fhmdgxs> hookCat: 吃了么
<hookCat> 阿
<hookCat> 吃了
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 吃啊。吃啊。
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 吃饱了
<maya> fhmdgxs: 老乡好~
<fhmdgxs> maya: 姑娘好
<hookCat> 貌似现在不时兴问人"吃了吗"
<jiero> roylez:  有很多免费书
<maya> jiero: 你肿么了 被蛇咬了？
<hookCat> maya, 喝蒙牛了吗
<maya> hookCat: 喝伊利了、、、
<hookCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的调戏对象来啦
<hookCat> o 
<CyrusYzGTt> hookCat§ ..木有話題
<hookCat> 现在时兴如何问好
<fhmdgxs> hookCat: 西直门立交桥
<hookCat> ....
<hookCat> 啥意思
<jiero> maya: 调戏姑娘
<fhmdgxs> hi
<hookCat> maya, 有了吗
<fhmdgxs> maya: 一起调戏
<maya> 擦
<hookCat> 是时兴酱紫问好么
<fhmdgxs> maya: 多久了
<alvin_rxg> 求機票~
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好  ㍪ 
<maya> 你们这样  别的姑娘会不高兴的。。。
<fhmdgxs> haha
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你也要去调戏
<hookCat> .....
<alvin_rxg> 求機票，回去調戲姑娘
<hookCat> 现在时兴见面如何问好
<jiero> maya: 希望你能暴露出来其他姑娘
<hookCat> 以前见面问“吃了吗”
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 真的啊。。。
<fhmdgxs> maya: 有多余的姑娘么
<hookCat> 现在呢
<maya> eexp
<hookCat> 见面一般问什么
<maya> 不是嘛
<jiero> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> monkey
<jiero> maya: 你太值得调戏了
<alvin_rxg> monkey's audio 的包是免費的嗎？
<maya> 为毛
<alvin_rxg> monkey's audio 的包是開源的嗎？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 是的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就是没人用
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不知道
<hookCat> maya, 今天是情人节阿， 怎么过
<maya> hookCat: ？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 有种新的格式正在研发，话说，超强啊，
<maya> hookCat: 和你家猫一起过
<hookCat> 元宵阿， 不是中国的情人节么
<alvin_rxg> jiero: debian 找不到
<jiero> alvin_rxg: skype和celt合体
<hookCat> 没有情人的情人节
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那就是不合格
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://opus-codec.org/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Opus Audio Codec
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 这个出来的话，其他多数音频codec都喝西北风了
<hookCat> maya, 有情人了么， 今晚怎么过
<maya> hookCat: 前几天分手了
<maya> hookCat: 不对  男友没了 情人在
<maya> ^_^
<jiero> maya: 哦，难怪这几天你这样。。。
<maya> jiero: 额 我哪样了。。。。
<jiero> maya: 恩。感觉稍微有点放松
<hookCat> .....
<maya> jiero: 放荡了？
<jiero> maya: 你去放荡吧！
<jiero> maya: 别忘了录像哦
<maya> jiero: 情人不在身边~
<maya> 在他老婆孩子身边
<jiero> maya:  :D 你再找个
<maya> jiero: 找男友还是情人？
<alvin_rxg> 找 “備胎”
<jiero> maya: 你想要啥就找啥哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你也去
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你給我機票就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我今天去找 叫雞的地方，，找不到，不知道門路。。
<jiero> roylez:  有很多免费书额。我才知道有个
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 笨，找本地的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<maya> jiero: 我不需男友  也不缺情人啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 還有想買 衛星電視設備，不知道哪裏有
<jiero> maya: 那就随意你了呗
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 鸡？  小姐啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯嗯，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你没鸡了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 靠
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..羅姐
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..
<alvin_rxg> 他沒jj，所以要去找jj。 xD
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 你来真的啊？
<orafy> could anyone give me some suggestions on how to reduce boot time, currently install Archlinux on an Atom chip, need to reduce "boot time to text shell"  to 7 seconds ...
<jiero> maya: 他是去医院找回自己的 jj
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..嗯嗯
<orafy> 发错频道，忽略我把。。
<alvin_rxg> orafy: rebuild the kernel yourself and less daemons.
<alvin_rxg> :|
<jiero> orafy: get another full opensource bios
<alvin_rxg> 發錯了，忽略我吧
<orafy> 已经使用了个盛博提供的裁剪过后的BIOS了。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文，最近没啥新项目了，都被挖掘了。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没啥不知道的开源游戏了
<alvin_rxg> 哦，難怪 lgdb 好久沒更新了
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我以为会有很多 indie game 来呢，结果还是没有
<maya> jiero: 囧
<jiero>  alvin_rxg  http://www.lgdb.org/game/maziaks 玩玩这个
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Maziaks | Linux game database
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我喜歡 airmech 這樣的科幻，可它收費…
<orafy> sReadahead 谁用过啊，有效果没
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 当然 spring 引擎有不少，但是不是你的显卡可以承担的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 可以wine个 MechWarrior 4
<MaskRay_> yall: http://bkup.co/gcfzw
<kk> MaskRay_,啥网址y bkup - adless public image cloud
<hookCat> 巧克力貌似曾经是军需品吧
<jiero> hookCat: 仍然是
<hookCat> 哦
<maya> ghosTM55: 他妈死 元宵节快乐~~
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 对了，可以玩 Savage XR 啊。为啥你不喜欢呢
<hookCat> 巧克力现在貌似很贵了吧
<maya> ghosTM55: 我明天就开学了。。。
<jiero> hookCat: 不贵不贵
<byncz> 是啊 好贵啊
<hookCat> 中国如果将巧克力当军需品， 全是代可可脂的， 不是悲剧么
<jiero> maya: 知道啊，趁今天和 ghosTM55 视频吧
<byncz> 随便一块就10多块
<maya> jiero: (⊙o⊙)…
<jiero> hookCat: 因为中国人多，又和 非洲关系不紧密
<jiero> hookCat: 中国要的是自己产的
<hookCat> 气候可以么
<byncz> 可可能在中国种吗？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我不知道我的顯卡行不行…
<jiero> hookCat: 直接用西北的糖就好了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 肯定可以哦， Savage 2都好。
<byncz> 能的话 我去种可可卖了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我刚用了我的 GMA 3000跑过 Savage XR
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我跑 Minetest速度 14-37fps
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 這畫面比 nwn 好很多很多的，應該有難度
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你可以关掉些特效啊，
<MaskRay_> yall: 我傻了，可以的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<hookCat> 哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 据说他们已经优化到了 Atom 可以跑的程度（不过是 windows xp——
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  而且atom的显卡都比我的强一截。。。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<byncz> 用xp就行了 何必这么麻烦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 差距是 40%左右
<jiero> byncz: 笨，就算用 xp，速度也没啥区别
<jiero> byncz: 差不了3 5 帧
<byncz> 我还是喜欢打游戏用xp
<jiero> byncz: 我好久没自己电脑上有xp了，5年多了
<byncz> 有木有喜欢dota的
<alvin_rxg> airmech airmech
<alvin_rxg> 就是感覺 airmech 的模式太簡單了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩他的原型吧
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 紅白機那個？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那样的游戏你可以自己用spring引擎做出来的。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 是 MD 吧
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<maya> jiero: 我澄清下 其实我刚才说的男友和情人 都是虚构的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 只要spring引擎固定好视角，单位高度，然后给定生产时间和AI就好了。。。
 * maya ^_^
 * CyrusYzGTt 親親 maya 
<jiero> maya: 不会真的的，你这么小，
<jiero> maya: 看着你，感觉就像看这个小妹妹
<maya> jiero: 俺虚构来玩玩的  看看你信不信而已- -
<maya> jiero: 俺本来就不大啊
<jiero> maya: 知道啊
<alvin_rxg> maya: 18歲了吧？
<L-----D> maya, 暴照吧
<hookCat> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=118133244
<kk> hookCat,啥网址y 美军军用口粮(野战军粮)_古泉一树吧_贴吧
<jiero> L-----D: 你是坏人。。。
<maya> alvin_rxg: 恩 还差三个月 18周岁
<hookCat> maya, 谁证明是虚构的
<hookCat> maya, 电灯柱能证明么
<maya> hookCat: 擦 谁证明是真的
<maya> L-----D: 你邮箱。。
<L-----D> maya, longkerdandy@gmail.com
<hookCat> maya, 你偏心
<maya> hookCat: 怎么。。
<hookCat> 我也要
<maya> 邮箱
<jiero> maya:  你这样发的广泛。。。还不如直接用公开的呢 :D
<hookCat> SeekAWayOut@gmail.com
<maya> jiero: 不~
<hookCat> 呵呵
<hookCat> CyrusYzGTt, 快给邮箱
<hookCat> CyrusYzGTt, 快给邮箱
<maya> hookCat: 我没有发过照片给你嘛？？！！
<hookCat> 没阿
 * hookCat 将 maya 想象成超级恐龙， 好真正看到时不会失望
 * maya hookCat 真聪明~
<CyrusYzGTt> hookCat§ ???
<hookCat> :)
<hookCat> CyrusYzGTt, maya 给福利啦
<CyrusYzGTt> hookCat§ 我早就有 maya的郵箱，。，
<hookCat> 哦
<hookCat> 她要分发照片了
<hookCat> 好吧，表示看不到
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<maya> L-----D: 你也没收到？
<L-----D> 收到了
<L-----D> 裤子有点奇怪
<maya> hookCat: 你RP问题
<L-----D> 上半身还被挡住了
<alvin_rxg> L-----D: 貼 imagebin 看看
<hookCat> 好吧
<maya> (⊙o⊙)…
<L-----D> maya, 来张泳装的吧
<maya> L-----D: 俺木有
<L-----D> maya, 那  内衣的？
<maya> L-----D: CyrusYzGTt 有~
<jiero> maya:  来张睡衣照，现在的 :D
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 邪恶了
 * maya 这。。。
<hookCat> ......
<hookCat> 我去画出来
 * jiero 拿钉子钻hookCat
<jiero> caleb-: 一般你来讨论什么呢？
<maya> LOL_: 元宵节快乐~~
 * LOL_ 突破一百人了。。。
<jiero> 哦，吃好吃的不如有时间。。。
<LOL_> maya: 还没开学？
<zdon> 快樂
 * jiero 不要
 * LOL_ 看小说，来一句，那景亦如往昔，那情早已苍凉
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 告诉我为啥互联网这么差劲，延时有 200ms以上啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为什么不能全球统一服务器玩游戏啊
<LOL_> jiero: 裸姐，俺刚吃汤圆啦
<jiero> LOL_: 别和我说话，我只有巧克力
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 他們沒 google 那樣的資本
<jiero> alvin_rxg: google的服务器是遍布各地。。。我要的是统一的
<LOL_> jiero: 全球统一服务器，，，你想玩啥游戏。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 我只是抱怨。我要所有的都是！
<jiero> LOL_: 我要所有的都是么！不行？
<LOL_> jiero: 美国同意，中国也不会同意的，全球统一服务器，你让GFW干啥去？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 德国是不是MEDION® AKOYA® 这个牌子的电脑很多
<jiero> LOL_: 塞人呗
<Kandu> cfy: 啥六萬行?
<LOL_> maya: 挂了？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: medion 很多
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<cfy> Kandu: 6万行？
<Kandu> cfy: 14:42 #ubuntu-cn: < cfy> Kandu: 你觉得每秒读入并处理6万行，和每秒输出1万行，效率怎么样？都是字符串。处理相当于字符串，转成sql语句，然后输出。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，文本处理
<LOL_> jiero: 全球统一服务器，俺就可以和世界各地的MM开聊了，哈哈
<Kandu> cfy: 我沒處理過這麼大的，沒概念..
<maya> LOL_: 刚抄作业去了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<Kandu> 元宵節啦 XD
<LOL_> maya: 高中没写过作业和班委没收过俺作业的我，表示无鸭梨，lol
<caleb-> 不用统一服务器也可以全球同步的啊
<maya> LOL_: 高三不一样哇。。
<maya> LOL_: 俺在写班主任那科的作业
<cfy> Kandu: 元宵节快乐
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神，你那bot到底来了没
<Kandu> cfy: 快樂
<LOL_> maya: 班主任是哪科
<Kandu> cfy: 有人正在樓下舞龍呢
<maya> LOL_: 你猜~
<caleb-> LOL_: 放焰火去了
<LOL_> caleb-: 等你的bot都快一星期了，也不见bot影
<hookCat> maya, 不好意思，我越画越像个男的
<LOL_> maya: 语文
<cfy> Kandu: 不错不错。
<maya> LOL_: 物理- -
<maya> LOL_: 语文 打死我也不抄 
<maya> hookCat: 我擦
<MaskRay_> 有没有元宵晚会
<hookCat> ：）
<LOL_> maya: 那还好点，课应该少点
<maya> LOL_: 不少。。 没语文多。。
<maya> LOL_: 一般每天两节。
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 我慚愧，沒花錢在盜用台灣的東西   http://uploadpie.com/eDQTW
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神，赶快把你的bot奉献出来呀
<caleb-> LOL_: 爱上 bot 了？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. net split又來了
<LOL_> maya: 。。。
 * maya 一天一共12节
<alvin_rxg> :|
<LOL_> caleb-: 没bot，没意思
<maya> LOL_: 语文和英语都很受歧视的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那也买个这个哦
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 沒地方買
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 便宜。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 什么意思？
<LOL_> maya: 俺一天十三节曾经
<maya> 不包括哦早自习
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那些東西沒有大量發行
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你在说什么？
<maya> 一节课45分钟
<LOL_> maya: 想当年天天作天利38套
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你在說什麽
<maya> 自己买的还是订的|
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我说我要买个 medion 的电脑。
<maya> 我们学校从来不征求我们的意见买参考书
<LOL_> maya: 几乎上课就是做卷的，自己买的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那你買唄
<maya> 一个学期下来  很多不用的书
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好
<maya> 你们上课自己安排？
<maya> 在山东 几乎没有自己安排的时间
<jiero> maya: 不错哦。
 * maya 所以看到别人说 做**试题做到脖子痛 好羡慕 因为我们从来就么有自己安排的权利
<jiero> maya: 实验班的大概可以自己安排
<LOL_> 卷子多的根本做不完，上课比较自由点，不强制听课，可自己做题
<maya> 做什么卷子 什么时候订正 都是老师说了算
<jiero> LOL_: 是么？我上课画画成不
<hookCat> maya, 越来越想男的了
<maya> hookCat: 那你别画了。。。
<hookCat> 画阿
<jiero> hookCat: 画个男版的 maya 吗？
<jiero> hookCat: 你说你是哪里人啊
<LOL_> jiero: 那你可以去报考美术学院，天天画画，累死你lol
<jiero> LOL_: 有啥累得，又不是专注的画画
<LOL_> hookCat: 为啥又一个猫？
<jiero> LOL_: 脑袋早就飞了
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<hookCat> jiero, 而且是非常恶相的男的
<jiero> hookCat: 你损maya么。
<hookCat> 画的太横， 轮廓太硬
<hookCat> 不是阿
<maya> hookCat: 大哥 收手吧
<maya> hookCat: 我贴给你
<hookCat> 我画画不好阿
<LOL_> jiero: 对于爱好，俺还是很认真的，比如俺喜欢计算机，俺就想法学习计算机，如果俺也喜欢画画，俺就会每天都画画，这是爱好，是兴趣，不是工作
<jiero> hookCat: 。。。好玩的啊
<jiero> LOL_: 对于爱好就是爱好，但是我太懒，
<jiero> LOL_: 我把自己当作啥都可以依赖别人的人
<jiero> LOL_: 自己搞不好的，就交给别人。。。
<jiero> lol
<LOL_> jiero: 比如俺就很讨厌化学，所以从不看化学一眼，对没兴趣的，从不理之
<LOL_> jiero: 依赖。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 我么。分科是很讨厌的，因为所有的我都不想要丢
<maya> hookCat: Image too large.
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。好吧你是全才
<jiero> LOL_: 因为讨厌分析语文多了，所以就不选文科。
<jiero> LOL_:  反正历史/政治啥的我都背不过，生物/化学啥的也是。都是自己写
<jiero> LOL_: 重新推出来。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 其实俺虽然也很喜欢数学，但俺尤其讨厌数学中的概率和统计，
<jiero> 所以上学真累啊
<mraandtux> 新帖：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=362755
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 【IT相关】360在iOS App Store的消失
<LOL_> jiero: 是俺们不适合上学
<jiero> LOL_: 初中数学110/120，到初三变90/120了，
<jiero> lol 然后到高中从 90/120到 90/150
<jiero> 然后高三60/150了
<LOL_> jiero: 你在国内上的中学？
<jiero> LOL_: 恩。
<LOL_> jiero: 又一个被祖国教育毁坏的一棵娇嫩的花朵，哎，lol
<LOL_> jiero: 貌似国外的教育挺不错的，
<maya> 。。。。
<jiero> LOL_ 小学初中背诵要求少啊，我可以的，虽然总是被留到最后一个回家。
<jiero> LOL_: 这里的要求我也达不了。
<LOL_> jiero: 你记忆力差？
<maya> 各位  女生学计算机真的木有好出路么。。
<jiero> lol_ 也许算是吧
<jiero> 大概是吧
 * jiero 记忆力差，写字慢。
<alvin_rxg> maya: 向 iGoogle 大神學習唄
<jiero> maya: 有啊，
<LOL_> jiero: 我不光记忆力差，我还逻辑力差。。。老师说我不是傻子就是怪才，
<jiero> LOL_: 虽然我记忆力差，但是么。。。我比较喜欢做题做难题。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 就是做完了就忘掉了。
<LOL_> jiero: 那你把黎曼假设证明一下吧，lol
<jiero> maya: 总是有公司不希望全是男的，所以会招几个女的
<maya> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 没有基础了
<LOL_> jiero: 女的，计算机貌似挺少的。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 社会压力
<LOL_> jiero: 再学遍吧
<LOL_> jiero: 在家自学
<jiero> LOL_: 不要，从初中开始吗。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 我有想做的事情
<LOL_> jiero: 啥事
<jiero> LOL_ 灭了这个世界哦
<LOL_> maya: 你想学计算机专业？
<LOL_> jiero: 你是 CyrusYzGTt 的徒弟还是基友？ lol
<maya> alvin_rxg: 她怎么了~
<maya> 大学之前对计算机一无所知 这个有干系嘛。。
<maya> jiero: (⊙o⊙)…
<maya> jiero: 那确实没啥前途。。。
<maya> LOL_: 选修成么。。  中文作为专业
<jiero> LOL_: 我从小要成为科学家要成为商人都是差不多这个目的
<alvin_rxg> maya: 像她一樣，成為神的存在
<MaskRay_> roylez: #ruby人比#haskell还少...如何定义个iterator,当yield给它c时,它返回f c．
<LOL_> maya: 女的貌似当老师 护士 的比较好，
<maya> avl不了解他
<maya> LOL_: 不喜欢老师  护士  (⊙o⊙)…
<MaskRay_> roylez: 也就是说和 [1,2].each &:to_s 恰好相反。
<LOL_> jiero: 其实我讨厌商人
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 了解谁？
<maya> LOL_: 我只想学计算机和中文。。
<alvin_rxg> 了解誰？
<jiero> LOL_: 我讨厌这个商业社会基础
<MaskRay_> roylez: 我想要 {|c| f c}。&:f 是 {|c| c.f}
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 了解我了吗？
<maya> alvin_rxg: iGoogle 大神啊
<alvin_rxg> 你是誰？
<alvin_rxg> :/
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我是 luojie
<yall> MaskRay_: sub { sub { DUMMY }->(shift); }
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你是 luojie，那誰又是 jiero ？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 人可以有很多个名字
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我说jiero
<maya> alvin_rxg: 我擦 武林外传看多了。。
<yall> jiero: 你说是马甲，不得了。
<zlei`> apu 运行 linux怎么样啊
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我是archl
<MaskRay_> yall: 要ruby
<alvin_rxg> xD
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐元宵节快乐
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼元宵节快乐 ——我要元宵
<yall> MaskRay_: def func(c) f(c) end
<MaskRay_> yall: [1,2].each(&method(:puts))
<hookCat> maya, 有点像了， 开始画得太胖了
<lolicon> 360的公关究竟是有多脑残……
<LOL_> hookCat: 忍者猫？
<maya> hookCat: 恩。。
<maya> 你继续。。
<jiero> lolicon: 看我的垃圾文章吧 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E6%9B%B4%E5%A4%9A%E7%8E%B0%E5%AE%9E%E7%9A%84%E8%A7%A3%E7%AD%94
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: 一个相对独立的文化 - Ubuntu中文
<hookCat> maya, :)， 我去忙了， 明天继续，画完给你看， 但别抱太大希望画得好
<jiero> lolicon: 萝莉控，为啥不见你对萝莉的作为呢。
<jiero> lolicon: 你太不活跃了
<lolicon> jiero: 让你报警什么的还得了？
<jiero> lolicon: 。。。
<jiero> lolicon: 请问我怎么拨打 110 ，告诉我吧。。。
<jiero> lol
<LOL_> lolicon: 怪蜀黍？
<jiero> lolicon: 你希望网络人肉？
<cap_sensitive> Hi, gtk和fcitx更新后，无法在 firefox 里调用输入法。archlinux x86_64, fcitx 4.2, gtk2 2.24.9, en_US.utf8, 已经设置 GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<maya> hookCat: 我木有明天了
<hookCat> ...........
<maya> hookCat: 我明天就开学了
<LOL_> jiero: 我告诉咋打，110的号码是0086110
 * maya 高三下半年啊！！！！！
<hookCat> 给你邮箱， 有时间去看
<woju> jiero: 吃过面包的人写出来的和国内的感觉就是不一样
<maya> hookCat: 你给我留着 放假回来看，，，
<hookCat> 好吧
 * yall recover from REISUB
<MaskRay_> maya: 那还天天上irc..不复习？
<maya> MaskRay_: 恩 不复习了
<hookCat> 这有点 牙冤， 我时不时重装电脑， 搞不好把 /home 格式化了
<jiero> woju: 靠，我从小就吃面包。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 刚吃掉两个, 你说晚了
<jiero> tenzu: 诅咒疼疼肚子疼疼
<tenzu> jiero: 那不会的
<jiero> woju: 怎么觉得我说话太没水准。。。
<jiero> ten
<LOL_> MaskRay_: 上传文件，哪好，可以共享
<jiero> tenzu: 额。我要喝汤
<woju> jiero: 吃过洋面包真的不一样
<jiero> woju: 。。。其实。。。他们真的没有让我改变什么。。。
<woju> jiero: 就是出国过后太另类了，不中不洋的
<LOL_> jiero: 你英语好不
<CyrusYzGTt> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q2006666366.htm?pid=mail.wen14
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 有没有世界女性胸部大小分布图？ - 精华知识 - 搜搜问问
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: Scarleet Johanson的胸不小，推荐观看
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..給代理，我就看，，我用 zoker7 那個被 gfwed了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 不用翻墙。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我要看 youtube的 1080p
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 去年她的裸照就被你的同僚包出来了，话说你的同僚真的很猛
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..什麼同僚，，我還木有工作呢？？
<woju> LOL_: 胸太大了下垂不好看
<jiero> lol_ 不好
<jiero> LOL_:  我对英语没啥太大要求，要求到的就学。。。
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 这年头没工作要么是老总，要么是穷鬼
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 和你一样想毁灭世界并有能力的同僚
<MaskRay_> LOL_: 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..窮鬼 路過
<LOL_> jiero: 能过四级不
<jiero> LOL_: 那时什么不知道，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ?? 帝釋天？？ 聖人？？ 天道？？
<LOL_> woju: 现在不是流行奶牛吗
<jiero> LOL_  我英语好的时候大概可以过，不过完全不对等
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: hacker
<LOL_> jiero: 哦
<jiero> LOL_ 过6级的大概和我英语水平差不多，但是我未必能过6级。
<woju> LOL_: 胸部下垂不好看，奶牛很恶心吧，流出来液体，有人说做爱过多会导致胸部下垂，不知道是不是真的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 額，，我不是 hacker..
<alvin_rxg> cap_sensitive: 官方說的 GTK_IM_MODULE=xim 來著
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<LOL_> woju: 流出来的液体是啥
<woju> LOL_: 你没喝过？
<jiero> LOL_  美国人说我是 close to fluent
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sobar.soso.com/t/87123939?cid=m4.mail.bar
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 雷人截图力证 《新西游记》基情无限 _QQ票务吧
<LOL_> woju: 乳汁？
<jiero> LOL_ 所以我加入了某美国游戏战队。不过么。好久不联系了
<LOL_> jiero: 啥游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sobar.soso.com/t/87126528?cid=m7.mail.bar
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 赛过川妹子！实拍越南街头的清纯甜美女孩_承诺吧
<jiero> LOL springrts的
<LOL_> jiero: 想玩游戏，but没钱，，，
<roylez> MaskRay_: 你说哪国话呢？
<jiero> LOL_ 改变世界后就可以玩了
<adam8157> tenzu: 何以解忧 唯有德纲
<roylez> MaskRay_: ruby的都蹲ruby-talk去了
<roylez> adam8157: 裆裆
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<tenzu> adam8157: 你的follower里是不是有蛤蟆?
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<adam8157> tenzu: 有啊 hamo
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，下班了？
<tenzu> roylez: 刚洗完澡
<tenzu> adam8157: 丫真低调啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 他不常上
<tenzu> adam8157: 原来是这样
<yall> shell = alias func=f
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆平时应该不用linux的吧？ 
<roylez> adam8157: 在你们那里都是被逼的？
<adam8157> roylez: 用的, debian testing
<adam8157> roylez: 还是stable 我忘了
<adam8157> roylez: 他是emacs党
<MaskRay_> roylez: 有人回复了。说 阴沟里起 （上海话）
<roylez> adam8157: 难怪
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆还真阴暗，居然用emacs
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆用bsd?
<LOL_> jiero: 你们哪啥品牌的本本卖的比较多
<cap_sensitive> a
<yall> .
<cap_sensitive> alvin_rxg: 新版已经提供 gtk 模块了。我也尝试了 xim，没用
<yall> roylez: 为啥emacs黑暗
<yall> roylez: 为啥emacs阴暗
<roylez> yall: 你问 adam8157 tenzu 同不同意
<yall> ..
<adam8157> roylez: yall 不同意 emacs多好的
<yall> roylez: 你问 MaskRay_ cfy 同不同意
<adam8157> 我玩不起而已...
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣
<MaskRay_> 蛤蟆是谁
<roylez> MaskRay_: hamo
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆姓白？
<roylez> adam8157: 白蛤蟆？
<adam8157> roylez: 对
<roylez> adam8157: 极品，神兽
<jiero> LOL_  90% 本地人是 Mac
<roylez> jiero: .
<jiero> MacBook MacBook Pro Macbook Air
<jiero> roylez: 不是吗？
<roylez> jiero: 同感
<jiero> roylez: 好吧，大学图书馆里是这样。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。how much
<roylez> jiero: 苹果 8% 的手机份额，占了75%的手机利润
<jiero> LOL
<jiero> LOL_ $1250+
<jiero> LOL_ $19/week
<MaskRay_> 蛤蟆嘴快。。
<LOL_> jiero: 这是一笔小数目吗对你们来说？
<jiero> LOL_ 对那些人来说，每周打工1小时就得到了
<jiero> lol_ 我以前的工资标准的话，要1小时20分
<LOL_> jiero: 果然堕落的资本主义生活就是好
<roylez> 袋鼠的数学还成啊
<jiero> roylez: kindle 有免费书啊。
<roylez> 有袋星人要反击人类了？
<jiero> roylez: 我才知道有人专门开贴收集
<LOL_> jiero: 啥时候俺也能去堕落呀，哎
<jiero> lol_ 交钱说来这里上学，然后去打工
<lolicon> roylez: 苹果东西贵
<jiero> lol_ 根据你的专业啥都可以
<roylez> lolicon: 不贵。只要你买最小号的就行
<jyfl987> jiero: 擦 你一个月多少？
<LOL_> jiero: 莫钱。。。这个才是关键
<jiero> lolicon: 苹果不是很贵。直接吃3个
<jiero> jyfl987: 我？很少很少的哦，我那是零工，每天才几个小时
<jiero> jyfl987: 你要来打工的话2年吃苦，可以带回去 100万人民币。
<LOL_> jiero: 也就是说好几个苹果啦
<lolicon> jiero: 那说明你土豪
<LOL_> 2年一百万呀。。。
<jiero> lol_ 顺便还要上学。拿个文凭
<LOL_> 在国内20年也不一定能有百万呀对俺们来说
<jiero> lolicon: 我土豪？我打工太少相对别人
<LOL_> jiero: 还有开发的妹子跟你玩，lol
 * lolicon 有了钱，就去买单反偷拍小萝莉裙底～
<jiero> LOL_ 什么？
<jiero> lolicon: 你疯了？
<lolicon> jiero: 苹果跟小萝莉的裙底比起来，弱爆了！
<jiero> lolicon: 裙底没意思啊。你直接去她们学校任职就好了，禽兽老师
<jiero> centerpoint: 你。。。为啥好久不说话了
<lolicon> jiero: 哼，我知道你只对正太的铅笔有兴趣
<centerpoint> jiero: 最近嗓子疼
<tenzu> 好无聊的相声
<roylez> centerpoint: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/7e948b4dtw1dprvsmft9fj.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/7e948b4dtw1dprvsmft9fj.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 中国人还是有才的
<tenzu> roylez: 我再次服了
<roylez> tenzu: 可恨小学语文没认真念
<jiero> centerpoint: 。。。
<jiero> lolicon: 你误会我了。我对所有人都感兴趣
<roylez> jiero: 死袋鼠
<jiero> roylez: 我喜欢你
<jiero> 人哦有、
<jyfl987> jiero: 吃苦我也不想 就日常工作呢
<jyfl987> jiero: 关键是你如何定义吃苦
<jiero> jyfl987: 每天睡在课堂上 4小时。坚持2年
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9fe26948jw1dpsjqf5bqpj.jpg
<jyfl987> jiero: 其他时间用于干活？
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/7dc89805jw1dpsj0syv22j.jpg
<mugebjgd> jiero:有病 干吗不回家睡觉 还有床
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 那我吃不了这个苦 不过我是程序员 我至于靠这个么
<jiero> jyfl987: 不过如果你找到工资高的就不用这么辛苦了
<jiero> jyfl987: 哈哈
<tenzu> roylez: 方舟子是个极其让我作呕的人
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你想办法把我弄来吧 我有个同学在奥克兰 她说奥克兰山水和我们黄山差不多 我想我能适应
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 要是有谁没缺点就奇怪了
<jiero> jyfl987: 你申请个留学就好了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 没钱申请
<jiero> jyfl987: 借借
<roylez> jyfl987: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dpsghujmrij.jpg
<jiero> jyfl987: 几千你总是有了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 可以容忍优缺点, 但是我看不惯他的举止
<jyfl987> jiero: 你说人民币么 人民币倒是有 澳元没那么多
<yall> .
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦，借1万人民币加上你自己的就够了
<jiero> jyfl987: 问主席借
<jiero> jyfl987: 然后打工还给他
<jyfl987> tenzu: RMS也看不惯这个 看不惯那个 不过现实是 推动开源软件的倒是那些人 只要他是干活就行了 管他呢
<jyfl987> jiero: 你说生活费么
<jyfl987> jiero: 别跟我说这钱只是交签证的
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是生活费，生活费不要钱的
<jyfl987> 不过白澳没什么计算机学校阿 要是有研究东亚历史的也行 我只对历史和计算机有兴趣
<jiero> jyfl987: 找银行假贷款
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是吧 白澳还免费发钱？
<jiero> jyfl987: 历史是可以的，计算机也很多
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么假借款
<jiero> jyfl987: 澳大利亚会用你长期存款作为资金证明（贷款也行）
<pepino>  /j #fedora-zh
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是，你去留宿的地方打工就好了
<jyfl987> jiero: 一般打什么工呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 食品餐饮，包装，印刷，电脑
<jiero> jyfl987: 你可以做网站
<jiero> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么级别的？ 静态么 额
<jiero> jyfl987: 清洁
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道，你查查澳洲的网站多么栏啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 做体力好 我还是做体力活吧 天天动脑太累了
<jyfl987> jiero: 白澳包装还靠人工？？
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> 印刷是印反华标语么
<jiero> jyfl987: 包装很多的
<jiero> jyfl987: 都是本地的
<jyfl987> 有没有白澳党雇黄种人去印种族主义宣传阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 喜欢包装啊，表面最赚钱不是，
<jyfl987> jiero: 既然这么容易 你干嘛不开个介绍所搞这个生意
<jiero> jyfl987: 你知道，用着了么？
<roylez> jiero: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/71796591tw1dprq3b6nnhj.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> http://live.ifanr.com/21506
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你开个中介所好了 就专门做程序员的生意
<jiero> jyfl987: 这边都是需要人的委托中介给中介钱招人
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Ars Technica 称 Facebook 保留用户删除的图片 | #ifanrlive
<jyfl987> jiero: 国内也一样阿 
<jyfl987> 至少it行业是这样
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是中介赚找工作的人的钱
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。我不认识那些 IT企业
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/820ff730gw1dprjsgspdrj.jpg
<jyfl987> jiero: 我说你可以开个中介所介绍国内的it从业人员来留学
<jyfl987> jiero: 顺便赚钱办移民 it从业人员普遍想移民 额 又有技能
<straybirdsnest> 吃完饭了冒个泡
<jiero> jyfl987: 你知道超过每周20小时打工属于违法~
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。不懂，你可以做。
<jyfl987> jiero: 远程办公么
<jyfl987> jiero: 远程办公不违法吧
<straybirdsnest> 话说这段时间貌似看不到binker了，有谁知道他的情况吗？
<jyfl987> jiero: 给企业维护网站 修改东西 在线客服这些 应该算不到打工时间上吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 给工资就算
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/81453255jw1dlin22lj81j.jpg
<jiero> jyfl987:  有本事就去缴税的地方打工哦
<jyfl987> jiero: 但这个可以算在离‘岸外包上阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦
<jiero> 不懂
<jyfl987> jiero: 比如说 当地企业是委托你的公司 你的公司注册为离岸外包公司 这不就避开了
<jyfl987> 这样别人在中国也好 在白澳也好 都一样了
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/81453255jw1dpfkrtlekcg.gif
<jiero> jyfl987: 没想过。我对当前的商业架构很讨厌，我想灭了它
<tenzu> roylez: LOL
<jyfl987> jiero: 然后移民成功了以后买地造房 占据一块地方 成立新城市 立法通过宽松的移民条款 吸引更多的东亚人移民 最后把白澳人消灭掉
<jyfl987> jiero: 你就是不仔细想 所以才这么落魄 不过这样也好 你要太聪明了 估计白澳人又要反华了
<jiero> jyfl987: 东亚人不团结。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 所以我说要搞程序员 而且只带*nix社区的 当然果粉也行 
<straybirdsnest> roylez: 小猫真卖萌啊
<jyfl987> 凝聚力强点
<stlifey> arch吧libpng从14升级到15，我的系统全挂了=。=
<jyfl987> jiero: 最后把RMS请到你们那 成立自由城
<jyfl987> lol
<lolicon> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av131958/ 
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y 过去的水枪都弱爆了。。。熊孩子教你怎么玩儿~ - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~
<jiero> jyfl987: 自由城？
<jiero> lol
<straybirdsnest> lolicon: 表示B站在学校都看得不大顺，果断不常看啊
<roylez> straybirdsnest: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9535c634gw1dpr6dwbk8vj.jpg
<jyfl987> jiero: city of freedom
<jiero> jyfl987: 你认为我是自由主义者么~ .~
<jiero> jyfl987: 我是暴君啊
<jyfl987> 然后宣布升级为澳洲的一个邦 颁布自由宪法
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9535c634gw1dpr5w9gl9uj.jpg
<jyfl987> 宪法规定每个人必须拥有1G带宽
<lolicon> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/718282f9gw1dpsr0sg18lj.jpg
<straybirdsnest> roylez: 囧……哈哈哈
<jiero> jyfl987: lol
<jiero> jyfl987: 宪法规定每个人必须有一个自己的网站。
<jyfl987> 并且宣布不承认软件专利
<jyfl987> 或者专利有效期只有5年
<jyfl987> 然后严禁信息审查 对于阻碍自由信息通信的 最高可判电刑
<CyrusYzGTt> 好建議
<jyfl987> 好 走人
<yall> .
<yall> cap_sensitive: 是linux默认
<MeaCulpa_> 程序员和*nix社区交集很小
<tomcheng76> MeaCulpa_: 有可能是全能人士 @@
<MeaCulpa_> 除去只用linux编译的嵌入式码农，剩下的很少了
<roylez> adam8157: 2^3^4
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: https://plus.google.com/u/0/104277466162910953762/posts/e3jCt51VfmD
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: JerWei Zhang - Google+ - 2^3^4 = ? Excel 2003 2^3^4 = 4096 Matlab 7.10.0.499…
<felixonmars> MeaCulpa_: SE社区上同时回答*nix问题和SO上问题的其实不少啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/6vcN7.jpg
<MaskRay_> stlifey: /etc/ld.so.conf 加上自己目录，然后做个 libpng14.so 的 ln
<baiyangcao> 好犀利的狗
<roylez> baiyangcao: hamo？
<straybirdsnest> roylez: 乃开始贴图床玩了？
<roylez> straybirdsnest: http://i.imgur.com/zFxhx.jpg
<baiyangcao> 这女孩见到了什么？？莫非是刚才那只狗
<straybirdsnest> 这是女孩子？
<roylez> baiyangcao: http://i.imgur.com/hid2B.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/a9pAe.jpg
<baiyangcao> 这狗真的是相当苦B啊
<straybirdsnest> 这狗的眼神实在……
<lolicon> revdep-rebuild
<baiyangcao> 这是哪啊？？？不是中国吧？？？
<roylez> baiyangcao: http://i.imgur.com/PK18R.jpg
<stlifey> MaskRay_: 谢谢，OK了
<baiyangcao> 可以质询一下这个是马路工人的杰作吗？？
<MaskRay_> stlifey: 你怎么做的？
<roylez> MaskRay_: http://i.imgur.com/Oqza3.jpg?1732
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/a/3X8zB 看得懂吗？
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Photo Album - Imgur
<adam8157> roylez: 恶心楼上?
<MaskRay_> roylez: 恶心楼上?
<maya> adam8157 当叔  俺明儿开学了~
<roylez> adam8157: 楼上的吵到他了
<adam8157> maya: 终于啊
<maya> 哈哈
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 那个图片的意思
<roylez> adam8157: 相当高端
<maya> adam8157 盼着我走呐
<adam8157> roylez: 我怕是要败家...黑色茶轴
<baiyangcao> 什么意思！！！完全不懂
<adam8157> maya: 希望你离这里的怪叔叔远点 :)
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.miscupload.com/upload/237588564571292632415539.gif
<roylez> adam8157: ....别
<maya> adam8157 (⊙v⊙)嗯
<roylez> adam8157: 买个黑肘的
 * maya 俺碎叫咯~  各位晚安~
<roylez> adam8157: 我跟你换着使
<adam8157> roylez: 黑轴咋了
<roylez> adam8157: 我手重，茶轴蹂躏不够带感了
<adam8157> roylez: 擦, 我好多同事都买的青轴
<straybirdsnest> maya: 晚安，过两天去学校的路过一下
<straybirdsnest> 。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 打算拜啥牌子？
<roylez> adam8157: 买青轴的都是骚包货
<adam8157> roylez: 要败的话就不差那一两百 直接cherry
<roylez> adam8157: 看见红轴就买红轴吧
<adam8157> roylez: cherry有小款的么 无刻的
<roylez> adam8157: taobao搜索看看 cherry 87
<jiero> roylez: 没有礼物哦。
<jiero> roylez: 睡觉。。。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: http://imgur.com/edQEi
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Even if you don't like birds, you will now. - Imgur
<MaskRay_> straybirdsnest: 你这nick。羁鸟恋旧林？
<adam8157> roylez: 87 没原厂
<jiero> roylez: lol
<adam8157> roylez: 还是hhkb爽啊
<straybirdsnest> MaskRay_: 没那么严重，不过是取自飞鸟集罢了
<roylez> adam8157: hhkb不规矩。适应了那布局，你就废了
<adam8157> roylez: 那倒是
<caleb-> 布局沒差很多吧 
<caleb-> 换个键盘打慢点就是
<roylez> adam8157: 我记得京东似乎有短版的cherry的，我翻翻看
<roylez> adam8157: 没有
<jiero> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/ddbSo.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 全是104键的
<roylez> jiero: 你的院子？
<adam8157> roylez: 你手真重 黑红...
<adam8157> Kandu: 卖萌么?
<jiero> roylez: 住的地方的院子
<Kandu> adam8157: 和 kanru 經常搞混，想換個 nick
<roylez> jiero: 不错啊。草还可以，有人剪？
<jiero> roylez: 地上那光盘是用来打猫玩的
<Kandu> 想不到有已有人註冊了
<jiero> roylez: 自己剪
<adam8157> Kandu: 干嘛换, 尤其还是因为别人换
<roylez> jiero: 哦，袋鼠割草机
<adam8157> Kandu: 神童用的啥键盘
<Kandu> adam8157: dudu 比較可愛 XD
<adam8157> Kandu: 所以说你卖萌
<dudu> lol
<roylez> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13425267105&prt=1328536158704&prc=1
<dudu> 注册过了哦
<kk> roylez,啥网址y KBC POKER 40% PBT机械键盘 cherry MX 黑轴/茶轴/青轴/红轴-tmall.com天猫
<Kandu> adam8157: 呃，隨便買的鍵盤，有個 benq 
<roylez> adam8157: 这个太妖了
<straybirdsnest> 又开始了，乃们真能搞啊，汗……
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: [inferno@q3dm6][~/.mldonkey/incoming/files/alca]%awk 'BEGIN {print 2^3^4}'
<MeaCulpa_> 2417851639229258349412352
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 跟ruby一样的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: dc: 2 3 ^ 4 ^ p
<MeaCulpa_> 4096
<stlifey> MaskRay_: 很简单，libpng14移动到了AUR了
<stlifey> MaskRay_: 刚才没仔细看
<MaskRay_> 和ghci ocaml一样，
<MaskRay_> MeaCulpa_: 这个是制定好运算顺序的
<dudu_bomb> roylez: http://imgur.com/hhnZN,HOC8F
<kk> dudu_bomb,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay_: 对，dc是逆波兰钉死顺序的
<adam8157> roylez: 这个和hhkb大小差不多?
<dudu_bomb> roylez: 知道猫会怎么睡觉吗。有时候真像个球
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似是。没有Fn的那种
<roylez> adam8157: esc都找不到了
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.52esport.com/upload/2011-08/110808230662579.jpg
<dudu_bomb> roylez: 我想要 Nokia N9，http://i.imgur.com/1uyGv.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 这串数字怎么算出来的，是应为^被当成位运算？
<dudu_bomb> alvin_rxg: 我要睡，给我礼物
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: (2^3) ^ 4 = 4096    2 ^ (3^4) = xxxxxxxx.......52
<MaskRay_> MeaCulpa_: 神了，unix awk似乎是double的
<dudu_bomb> voiced ?
 * dudu_bomb 我要礼物！
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 哦... 顺序问题
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay_: awk里要做算术运算，最好先把变量*0
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay_: 说错了，+ 0
<MeaCulpa_> 防止常量不小心被弄成字符串啥的
<roylez> adam8157: kbc的87键pbt黑色键帽，现在淘宝价格统一170....烦
<adam8157> roylez: 还是不要选特殊键位的吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 话说回来，你后来买了机械键盘没？
<MaskRay_> MeaCulpa_: 这个都超int64了，gawk怎么搞的
<adam8157> roylez: 咋了?
<roylez> adam8157: 太贵了呗。50我就买了
<dudu_bomb> 机械键盘。。。以后么，该买平板？
<adam8157> roylez: 你要键帽干啥
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 还没，最近不码字
<MaskRay_> MeaCulpa_: 是我愚昧了，2的幂精确表示
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay_: mawk 'BEGIN {print 2^3^4}' 
<dudu_bomb> roylez: 发明一种键盘吧
<MeaCulpa_> 2.41785e+24
<MeaCulpa_> 还是mawk好
<MeaCulpa_> gawk有点乱
<dudu_bomb> roylez: 打到细沙上识别
<roylez> adam8157: 换键盘上的白帽呗
<dudu_bomb> roylez: v 是什么？
<roylez> dudu_bomb: 不知道
<dudu_bomb> alvin_rxg: 你刚才做什么了？
<dudu_bomb> have been voiced？
<roylez> adam8157: 决定买啥了没？
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay_: awk依靠环境变量控制精度
<adam8157> roylez: 还是看好cherry 黑色青轴 就是太大了
<roylez> adam8157: filco呢？
<alvin_rxg> 什麽做什麽？我剛在泡茶
<adam8157> roylez: 这个也不错 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=1101*VOL.3-22ir9.h-T1IGm&id=8946397439&
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【败家馆】Noppoo「Mini84」无冲 黑色 黑/茶/青/红轴 机械键盘-淘宝网
<roylez> adam8157: 笔记本布局的？
<alvin_rxg> 啊……………………隔壁的吹風機什麽質量啊……………… 還是吸塵器啊………………
<adam8157> roylez: 貌似是
<roylez> adam8157: 不喜欢这种
<roylez> adam8157: 而且我相信底盘是平的，这种手感好不了
<adam8157> roylez: 总比我笔记本的好哦
<roylez> adam8157: 何必呢
<adam8157> roylez: 那就还是cherry黑色茶轴吧
<roylez> adam8157: 要用好多年的东西，何必玩啥创意
<MeaCulpa_> 我的firefox google+不正常，不能comment
<byncz> 红轴的好
<roylez> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=10736265675&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dfilco%2B87%26pid%3Dmm_14507416_2297358_8935934%26unid%3D0%26mode%3D63&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1328536972_3k2_1376534776
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Filco 87圣手/二代/粉莲/忍者NINJ全键无冲机械键盘 全国包邮-tmall.com天猫
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你的机械键盘买的啥？
<MeaCulpa_> 没买
<MeaCulpa_> 最近不码字没需求
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<byncz> 打游戏也行啊
<adam8157> roylez: 这比cherry还贵
<roylez> adam8157: 恩。机械键盘最贵就filco了
<byncz> 码字用红轴不错
<MeaCulpa_> filco... è´µ
<adam8157> roylez: HHKB relforce
<MeaCulpa_> 上千了
<dudu_bomb> 没有退役打字员卖机械键盘么？
<roylez> adam8157: realforce用不起啊。这俩是静电电容的，不是机械的
<adam8157> roylez: o
<dudu_bomb> 退役打字员有吗？
<roylez> dudu_bomb: ebay搜索 ibm model m keyboard
<roylez> adam8157: 可以搞一个ibm model-m，不超过200
<dudu_bomb> roylez: 曾经买键盘 $5 5个没到手，被人$0.2 超过了
<dudu_bomb> roylez: 那种键盘啊！！！我用过几个
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 居然有傻叉在taobao卖ibm SAN switch
<dudu_bomb> roylez: 是不是上世纪80年代的都是类似的啊
<adam8157> roylez: 二手就算了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ä»·æ ¼2w8
<roylez> adam8157: 新的很贵..... 3000左右
<adam8157> roylez: 那是收藏
<dudu_bomb> roylez: 这种就是机械键盘么。。。以前都不当值钱的东西。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 这个手感确实可以。也是了不起的专利
<adam8157> roylez: 我锻炼去了, 明天去办公室再感受下茶轴和青轴
<dudu_bomb> adam8157 阿当。。。睡前还锻炼啊。。。身体倍儿棒
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: IBM SAN switch, Brocade的
<iGoogle> 不打仗的，要那键盘干嘛。是不。 MeaCulpa
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> iGoogle: 您来啦？
<roylez> iGoogle: 又被老婆踹出来了不是
<dudu_bomb> roylez:  你也是？
<iGoogle> 我搞定了tikz。现在有空打仗了。
<iGoogle> roylez: 你又酸啥。
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> dudu_bomb: 他未婚了。 lol
<roylez> iGoogle: 神英明，神伟大
<dudu_bomb> iGoogle: 哦。。。我。。。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 去不。
<iGoogle> dudu_bomb: 你嫁给 roylez 算了。他是phd
 * dudu_bomb 对roylez其实很不了解。。。
<dudu_bomb> 。。。
<dudu_bomb> iGoogle: 。。。
<dudu_bomb> roylez: 要找 phd ？
<iGoogle> 他还是海龟呢。有钱
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: ..
<iGoogle> 这家伙。。。
<dudu_bomb> 。。。
<dudu_bomb> roylez:  知道些了，明白你些了。恩。抱歉 :(
 * dudu_bomb 今天先闪边了
<cJether> 如何建立IRC频道
<alvin_rxg> cJether: /join <yourchannel>  然後其他的問 ChanServ 
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> ee 去操机了，偶还是去陪lp
<cJether> 我是想建立一个IRC channel
<cJether> 不是问这个频道的问题
<NWMonster> 注册一个
<cJether> how to
<NWMonster> http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<kk> NWMonster,啥网址y Registering a channel on freenode « staffblog
<cJether> 建立了IRC频道后
<cJether> 如何设置ChanServ
<cJether> 当所有人下线后
<cJether> 如果设置频道不消失
<NWMonster> 告诉你了啊，注册一个频道ID，方法见网址
<cJether> 谢谢
<cJether> 看了
<cJether> 还是不会
<NWMonster> 。。。
<cJether> 555555
<cJether> who can tell me
<cJether> who can teach me 
<NWMonster> nobody
<NWMonster> you need learn it by yourself.
<cJether> eeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<cJether> #SmarToyS
<cJether> NWMonster: 你看看能不能Join这个平道
<cJether> 频道
<NWMonster> k
<cJether> 可是
<cJether> 我不会设置参数
<cJether> 不会设置ChanServ
<cJether> 我还怕这个频道会在我掉线后消失
<cJether> 对于IRC我了解的很少
<cJether> 只是随便聊聊
<NWMonster> 推荐你多看看irc的帮助文档，或者直接通过gui环境来控制
<hoxily> cJether: 不会消失的，/msg chanserv recover #<channelname> 就可以恢复你的op权限
<cJether> 我用的Pidgin
<cJether> hoxily: 你能帮助我吗
<NWMonster> 没用过pigdin上irc，我帮不了你了，呵呵
<NWMonster> 我现在是靠xchat
<cJether> hoxily: 我要设置这个channel必须要注册的用户才能用
<hoxily> cJether: http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/ 这上面的step 8已经讲得很明白了。
<hoxily> cJether: 是的。要先注册。
<hoxily> cJether: 然后以这个注册用户的身份再注册一个频道。
<cJether> xchat有30天试用
<NWMonster> cJether xchat在Linux上是免费的
<hoxily> cJether: cJether 注册频道的founder对该频道拥有管理权限。
<NWMonster> 在win上有破解版本
<cJether> MegaIRC太难用了
<hoxily> cJether: win上有hacker自主编译的版本。http://www.silverex.org/  ‘ xchat 2 for windows ’
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y X-Chat 2 for Windows
<cJether> 如何让ChanServ加入到频道中
<hoxily> cJether: 我试了invite，发现不行。
<cJether> 我这个Xchat不能用了
<cJether> 上边加的频道好友都没有了
<cJether> 真郁闷
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/iCjDr.jpg
<cJether> 太难了
<cJether> 算了
<NWMonster> 不过说实话那个xchat 2真不如官方编译的版本
<cJether> 大家谁用IRC加好友啊
<cJether> 加好友加频道
<cJether> 我这个加了好多
<cJether> 结果都没了
<NWMonster> 我用的是破解的版本
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/fU03l.png
<cJether> 我觉得IRC不方便的是
<cJether> 好友和频道不能在服务器上保存
<alvin_rxg> cJether: 别强求了，这是30年前的老东西了
<NWMonster> cJether: 哈，其实irc也有很多别的即时聊天程序不能比的
<NWMonster> 好友的问题，其实很容易解决，很多irc的客户端都支持保持好友的功能，而且服务端也可以注册用户
<alvin_rxg> qq以刷表情为主
<cJether> 我是服务端注册用户
<cJether> 文件传送是IRC都有的，还是Pidgin专有的
<NWMonster> 都有
<roylez> adam8157: http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyq7mf42kn1qk7pano1_500.png
<cJether> 呃
<cJether> 就是不能保存好友
<cJether> 不能保存频道列表
<cJether> 太烦人了                                             
<cJether> 我是注册用户
<NWMonster> 可以保存好友和频道列表的
<hoxily> cJether: 不是可以add to favorite吗？
<cJether> 我希望能在服务端保存好友
<NWMonster> 这需要你的客户端支持
<cJether> how to
<NWMonster> 不过我不清楚pigin因为我没用它上过irc
<cJether> 我试试
<cJether> 是不是不同客户端软件保存不同的好友和频道啊
<cJether> 我得吃点饭了
<cJether> 过会儿见
<cJether> 想找我的 /  msg
<cJether> 我是注册用户
<cJether> 不换昵称的
<NWMonster> 哈，去吃饭吧，我看会小说，然后睡觉
<hoxily> cJether: 我用过一段时间pidgin。我记得保存频道和好友功能可以在菜单栏和右键菜单上找到的。
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/a/s8EiE
<kk> roylez,啥网址y How to Capture a Woman - Imgur
<adam8157> roylez: 乖
<mugebjgd> cJether: 当然能保存
<mugebjgd> cJether: pidgin ing
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/LL8DC.jpg
<cJether> 保存之后
<cJether> 再用Xchat能显示吗
<cJether> 或者在别的电脑安装Pidgin
<cJether> 能显示吗
<cJether> IRC貌似没有隐身
<mugebjgd> 保存是对你本地而言的
<hoxily> 明显不能
<hoxily> 这些信息没有同步到服务器
<mugebjgd> cJether: 把你的pidgin配置拷贝过去就行了
<roylez> adam8157: 看这个笑了 http://i.imgur.com/lZCxX.jpg
<cJether> 呃
<cJether> 如何把Xchat的资料读取:'(
<cJether> 保存的资料
<hoxily> 如果换了irc客户端也不行了
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/LCYoL.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 这个太牛了
<adam8157> roylez: 我擦 瞎眼了
<hoxily> csslayer: 你好cs-slayer【css-layer】。你的nick太有才。一语双关。
<cJether> cs slayer是什么意思
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/fLEbq.jpg
<adam8157> csslayer: 竟然在这里潜水
<hoxily> cJether: 参见slayer的解释：http://dict.cn/slayer ，http://dict.baidu.com/s?wd=slayer&dt=explain
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y 翻译解释slayer是什么意思，slayer在线翻译，英语slayer的中文解释，slayer的音标读音发音及例句用法 - Dict.CN 海词词典
<hoxily> cJether: cs当然是那个著名的游戏名字
<CyrusYzGTt> http://code.google.com/p/torsocks/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: torsocks - A transparent socks proxy for use with tor - Google Project Hosting 
<andyhuzhill> CS 不也有可能是Computer Science 
<cJether> andyhuzhill: 但是那就解释不通slayer了
<andyhuzhill> cJether:嘿嘿 只是随便一说
<zlei> zlei:
<cJether> 这个频道跟国内的技术网站有关联吗
<cJether> 为什么没有Nintendo频道呢
<andyhuzhill> 自己/join #Nintendo 就有那个频道啦
<cJether> ……
<cJether> 为什么没人有
<cJether> vi是比尔乔伊开发的么
<andyhuzhill> cJether: 这个 为啥不问谷歌呢
<cJether> 查了
<cJether> 确实是    
<NWMonster> 。。。
<andyhuzhill> 内事不决问百度 外事不决问谷歌  房事不决问果壳 呵呵
<andyhuzhill> 刚刚还看到一个兄弟把自己的penis 拍下放果壳问人
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cJether> 百度……
<cJether> 算了
<cJether> 果壳是什么
<cJether> 谁玩游戏开发啊
<andyhuzhill> 果壳 科技有意思  一个科普网站 http://www.guokr.com 
<kk> andyhuzhill,啥网址y 果壳网 guokr.com - 科技有意思
<cJether> 我只知道
<cJether> 科学松鼠会
<andyhuzhill> 那个和科学松鼠会也接近 有些编辑就是科学松鼠会的
<foob> Hi,all
<kk> foob, 好  ㍯ 
<andyhuzhill> Good Night
<cJether> 一个有趣的视频
<cJether> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2yv8aT0UFc
<kk> cJether,啥网址y YouTube - The Dark Knight- Joker Interrogation Scene Spoof
<cJether> 关于蝙蝠侠的一个搞笑视频
<andyhuzhill> e chrome is not so easy to crack the GFW
<cJether> 你可以用自由门
<andyhuzhill> can freedoor run under ubuntu? 
<cJether> I don't know
<andyhuzhill> I used to using ssh+firefox, but firefox is so slow
<cJether> you can use virtual machine to run windows
<cJether> or you can try Wine
<cJether> andyhuzhill: 你会说中文吗
<andyhuzhill> 额  刚刚在和一群老外聊 呵呵
<cJether> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXf_9esDfFM
<kk> cJether,啥网址y YouTube - V for Vendetta in China- A message to the people of China
<cJether> 牛逼么
<cJether> kk是谁啊
<cJether> kk: 你是机器人吧
<cJether> kk是机器人吧
<genophy> ..
<cJether> 他居然
<cJether> 能翻墙
<kk> cJether, 谢谢你的信息。  ㍘ 
<andyhuzhill> 也许就在国外 无视GFW
<cJether> 你们都不能翻过GFW么
<cJether> 你们都是技术群的啊
<andyhuzhill> 我能翻 只是现在不想 SSH帐号过期了 加上在中国局域网还行  只是偶尔google上不去
<cJether> 谁不会翻墙
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=594
<cJether> 什么呀
<mugebjgd> cJether: 我不会翻
<andyhuzhill> 怎么看 有多少频道 还有哪个频道人比较多？
<mugebjgd> kk: 蛋疼得掉线了吧
<mugebjgd> kk: 傻机器人
<kk> mugebjgd, 不，我的驴友。  ㍘ 
<cJether> ……
<mugebjgd> kk: 对你玩命说话就能让你掉线
<cJether> 我靠……
<mugebjgd> kk: 太爽了
<mugebjgd> cJether: 帮忙
<cJether> 这样/  list
<cJether> kk: 你看过V字仇杀队么
<mugebjgd> kk: 傻机器人
<cJether> 你要玩翻墙？
<mugebjgd> kk: 知道什么是女人么
<kk> mugebjgd, 我不判断的人。  ㍘ 
<mugebjgd> kk: 知道什么共产国际么
<cJether> kk: 我是V字仇杀队
<cJether> kk: 你知道什么是地狱吗
<mugebjgd> kk: 靠不管用了？
<cJether> kk: 知道什么是法西斯么
<mugebjgd> kk: 蛋疼
 * mugebjgd 我好无聊
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<kk> mugebjgd, 休息一下...  ㍘ 
<cJether> mugebjgd: 在吗
<cJether> mugebjgd: 你要玩GFW么
<NWMonster> 话说GFW真强大
<andyhuzhill> 今天把ubuntu降级到10.10 还是这个版本最舒服
<NWMonster> 每天大中华局域网这么大的对外访问量，他都能承受住。
<NWMonster> 而某些购票网站却不及其百分之一
<mugebjgd> cJether: 不玩
<cJether> ……
<NWMonster> andyhuzhill: 别降太猛了，小心安全问题
<cJether> 那你找我干嘛
<andyhuzhill> NWMonster:不打算在升级什么的 就这么用着 不想折腾了 主要是要弄 嵌入式 升级很容易出麻烦  
<cJether> 我不会玩嵌入式……
<mugebjgd> cJether: 蛋疼
<cJether> mugebjgd: 干嘛不玩啊
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<cJether> I have to go to the toilets
<mugebjgd> cJether: 不需要
<andyhuzhill> 妹的 我下了两天的一个东西 刚刚断了 还不能断点续传
<Cherrot> andyhuzhill: 神马东西要下这么久
<andyhuzhill> ADS for linux 东西不大才2G 不过是国外网站  速度很慢
<Cherrot> andyhuzhill: 我懂了 是filesonic这类文件共享网站吧……小水管啊 气人
<andyhuzhill> 不是 是ARM 的官方网站
<Cherrot> :)
<cJether> come back
<cJether> 我要走了
<alvin_rxg> andyhuzhill: 給 arm 官方發郵件問問是否還有別的下載方式唄。
<alvin_rxg> 443 是 https 端口？
<ictxiangxin> somebody?
<alvin_rxg> no body
<ictxiangxin> I can not input chinese in kubuntu
<ictxiangxin> How can I install ibus
<ictxiangxin> apt?
<alvin_rxg> aptitude search ?
<alvin_rxg> which one do u want?
<mugebjgd> ictxiangxin: 哈哈哈
<ictxiangxin> ibus
<alvin_rxg> aptitude search ibus ?..
<alvin_rxg> aptitude search ^ibus ?..
<ictxiangxin> let me see
<zerta_D> you can install fcitx
<zerta_D> sudo apt-get install fcitx
<zerta_D> fcitx is better than ibus in kubuntu
<ictxiangxin> fcitx is ugly
<zerta_D> really?
<ictxiangxin> for me
<zerta_D> I think fcitx is beatiful.fcitx can install skin
<fivesheep> fcitx还在用中文的配置文件么
<ictxiangxin> skin?
<mugebjgd> fivesheep:早就不是了
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 奇葩的消失..
<ictxiangxin> I don know fcitx can install skin
<zerta_D> 也就是类似搜狗皮肤。
<fivesheep> skin之类的东西有何意义... 
<fivesheep> 觉得很弱智... 
<mugebjgd> ictxiangxin: kubuntu is a piece of shit
<zerta_D> fcitx在kde桌面下有专门的配置工具。kcm-fcitx
<ictxiangxin> I only want to input chinese
<ictxiangxin> I installed
<ictxiangxin> How can I excute it?
<FeiRuoWa> which IME did you install?
<ictxiangxin> fcitx
<FeiRuoWa> have you run a make install on it?
<ictxiangxin> I used apt to install it
<alvin_rxg> ictxiangxin: im-switch => fcitx => fcitx
<zerta_D> type "fcitx" in terminal.
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 我在想是否应该升级到32g内存了. 价格似乎已经降下来了. 109 for 16G 
<ictxiangxin> ok
<ictxiangxin> I running it
<fivesheep> ofan: yo
<ictxiangxin> but I can not input chinese as well
<zerta_D> try to reboot your system
<ictxiangxin> ok
<fivesheep> reboot gui
<fivesheep> x
<alvin_rxg>  !reboot
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 干吗用？
<fivesheep> you don't need to reboot the whole system
<fivesheep> ..
<alvin_rxg> xD
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: ramdisk
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 没用
<fivesheep> 真是悲剧... linux什么时候需要reboot来完成任务了.. 
<alvin_rxg> 內核
<fivesheep> 重启一下X不就完事了..
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 内核不是也有免重启的更新方式了么
<fivesheep> 早两年就听说了
<alvin_rxg> kexec ? 沒區別吧
<fivesheep> 好像是
<fivesheep> 不记得了
<zerta_D> ubuntu内核更新需要重启。但fedora由于默认保留三个内核，所以更新内核后，不需要立即重启
<fivesheep> linux的重启永远只是让事情变得更糟糕
<fivesheep> ubuntu也没听说过要立即重启的
<fivesheep> 不过我们说的是另外的事情
<fivesheep> ksplice
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2009/07/update-your-linux-kernel-in-real-time.html
<kk> fivesheep ⇪ t: Update your Linux Kernel in real time without rebooting your machine | All about Linux
<ictxiangxin> I can see fcitx
<ictxiangxin> It is running
<ictxiangxin> but how to use it
<ofan> fivesheep: yoooooooo
<zerta_D> press ctrl+space
<ictxiangxin> useless
<ofan> 听阿三突突英语ing...
<ofan> 有没有人参加google summer code?
<fivesheep> ofan: 怎么个参加法
<ofan> fivesheep: http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/program/home/google/gsoc2011
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Google Summer of Code 2011 - Home page
<ofan> 貌似可以拿钱
<fivesheep> 不错
<fivesheep> 你去参加把
<alvin_rxg> 不錯，教我算法，我也去參加
<ofan> ...
<kk>  06:12
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近肠男怎么没来？
<alvin_rxg> zzzZZZ
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 装睡 打醒
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和越南妹子搞上了没？
<alvin_rxg> 不認識
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛不认识一下
<alvin_rxg> 平時都關緊大門的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 促进中越友谊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 长得如何？
<alvin_rxg> 一般，不好不壞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 来吧 现在摸过去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光了灯都一样
<alvin_rxg> 女人只要不是故意長得xxx的，一般“會”化妝都挺好的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还想怎样？
<alvin_rxg> 所以嘛，何必這麽飢渴呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我不饥渴。是你饥渴
<archl> hi
<archl> 没人吗
<kk> archl, 好  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-07
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼好啊。
<tenzu> archl: 罗姐早
<archl> tenzu: 还在西安？
<archl> happyaron: 没去上课？
<tenzu> archl: 回天津好几天了
<happyaron> archl: 我一直都不上课
<happyaron> tenzu: 我换sid了
<tenzu> happyaron: then?
<happyaron> 没事
<archl> tenzu: 哦。
<archl> happyaron: 是么。。。我不知道，好吧昨天晚上之前我一直以为主席是结婚状态。。。
<happyaron> archl: ...冒犯了吧
<tenzu> 不可说, 不可说
<archl> happyaron: 那倒没有
 * archl 发现越是细致越麻烦。。。
 * archl 现在拿不定主意 pizza吃什么好呢。
<archl> happyaron: 哈皮， destine 为什么那样诱惑你呢。？
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/UsrMove
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Features/UsrMove - FedoraProject
<AndroUserhh> hi
<kk> AndroUserhh, 好  ㍠ 
<AndroUserhh>  有人吗
<archl> AndroUserhh: 
<AndroUserhh> 不知道会不会变暖和
 * archl want it
<AndroUserhh> archl外国人？
<kingbo> 早
<archl> :9
<kingbo> 启用libqq，pidgin也开始一卡一卡的了，和linuxqq一个样
<kingbo> 是切换对话窗的时候
<kingbo> tx服务器太差了
<archl> kingbo: webkit qq
<archl> kingbo: 微软已经屈服了，tx指日可待（后年之前把）
<kingbo> archl: 呵呵，希望如此啊，越早越好
<DaBao> 各位早！
<archl> libreoffice 3.5.0 rc3了，rc4结束 几天就发新的了
<hoxily> DaBao: morning
<archl> DaBao: 小宝早
<DaBao> (^_~)-☆
<hoxily> 有人说，如果每天早起可以显著延长假期~~
<DaBao> 貌似 WPS for Linux 还是没动静哦。。。
<DaBao> LinuxMint 还不错
<archl> wps 不支持 pdf 和 ods 对我来说没用哦
<DaBao> 对我来说，还是有一定用处的，呵呵
<archl> yaoms: 噢噢噢噢好久不见你活动了
<yaoms> 呵呵，是阿
<yaoms> 好久没来过了
<yaoms> 差点 irssi 都不会用了
<tenzu> 这谁?
<archl> tenzu: 和你同期的
<yaoms> tenzu: 就是我。本名
<tenzu> yaoms: 啊, 有印象, 头像里有贝壳和沙子
<yaoms> tenzu: 似的
<tenzu> yaoms: 记得你还回答过我一个问题, 感谢帮助
<archl> yaoms: 毕业n久了？
<jiero_> archl: hi
<archl> jiero_: hi
<jiero_> lol
<archl_dungeon> LOL_ !!!
<archl_dungeon> jiero_: show yourself...
<jiero_> archl_dungeon: 英语不好。。。看不懂
<yaoms> archl_dungeon: 是好多年了。
<archl_dungeon> jiero_:  yoma
<jiero_> archl_dungeon: 推荐几款字体
<archl_dungeon> jiero_: 自己找
<jiero_> archl_dungeon: 。。。
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 换回来吧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.iteye.com/news/24107
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: id Software入驻GitHub，发布旗下所有开源游戏代码 - 开源软件 - ITeye资讯
<fhmdgxs> hi kk
<fhmdgxs> hi
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> id nb...
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 大哥
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 大个.
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 为什么你叫酷胖？
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: 我怎么知道
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: 汉语音标
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: pre?
<tenzu> coupon?
<archl_dungeon> tenzu: lol
<archl_dungeon> OO
<huntxu> tenzu: 贊美你
<tenzu> huntxu: 刮胡子去
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: ?
<LOL_> palm pre?
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 我有个Veer
<MeaCulpa> Palm Pre木有
<imtxc> super tab 跟snipMate  这两个有朋友一起用么？
<adam8157> imtxc: 有
<imtxc> adam8157: 它俩你是怎么配置的呢，我的里面总是冲突。。
<LOL_> 今天十六了，快开学了，，，
<adam8157> imtxc: 没有冲突哦, 你是不是用的老版本supertab?
<imtxc> adam8157: 1.6
<adam8157> imtxc: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: .vimrc at master from adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<imtxc> adam8157: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1643 我 用的这个
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: SuperTab continued. - Do all your insert-mode completion with Tab. : vim online
<adam8157> imtxc: 咱俩用的一样
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，我学学你的配置文件先
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: ubuntu的图标感觉跟火影里的写轮眼有点像
<archl_dungeon> LOL_:  我和佐助长得比较像。
<tomcheng76> archl_dungeon: ...
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 。。。你咋不说你长得像自来也
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 还佐助。。。
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 因为么，事实。。。
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 。。。感觉蝎比佐助好看
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 和我何干。。。
<LOL_> 今天睡到六点就睡不着了，然后继续等天亮，这次没再睡着
<LOL_> 现在又有点困了，
<LOL_> 睡觉去，，，
<fvw> cfy: hi 
<fvw> cfy: erc 怎么自动从连
<MeaCulpa> 有的vim插件在Windows下面表现有点诡异
<fvw> MeaCulpa: what
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 没遇到
<MeaCulpa> fvw: 某些gvim的版本我这里上一些猛一点的completion的时候会crash
<MeaCulpa> 比如那neocomplecache
<cfy> fvw: 自动重连？不是 默认就会的么？
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 时间太长而已
<fvw> cfy: 射了不会
<cfy> fvw: 哦？
<fvw> cfy: (setq erc-server-auto-reconnect t) ?
<fvw> cfy: 默认不知道是什么 怎么察看默认值
<cfy> fvw: 我没设置过
<cfy> fvw: emacs -Q启动？直接看应该会说默认值吧
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> everyone
<fvw> cfy: 那么麻烦
<fvw> freeayu: hi
<kk> freeayu, 好  ㍢ 
<fvw> MeaCulpa: nero这个太大了 而已也没见的比内置的好多少
 * adam8157 求助, fuzzyfinder这种东西, CWD变换就废了?
<fvw> adam8157: vim?
<MeaCulpa> fvw: 恩有点离谱了
<adam8157> fvw: 嗯 文件查找的插件
<fvw> adam8157: 如果是bug mail他一下 
<fvw> adam8157: autochdir 没开吧?
<adam8157> fvw: 开了 就是因为开了autochdir的原因
<fvw> adam8157: 安过2分钟就删除了 那就不要开罗
<adam8157> fvw: 不过刚搜索到它最新commit里有"FuzzyFinderFileWithFullCwd"这个选项
<fvw> adam8157: 开这个不太好 cwd来是变
<adam8157> fvw: 开这个然后:make比较方便...
<fvw> 如果你只是想启动程序的时候cwd一下 那在rc加一句就是了
<adam8157> fvw: 切到和makefile同级的文件就可以make了
<adam8157> fvw: 你开autochdir了么?
<fvw> adam8157: cd %:p:h
<fvw>  
<fhmdgxs> 有个*这种自言自语是什么命令发的
<fvw> adam8157: 不开 外部调用 gvim的时候 cd一下 内部 gf == 不cwd
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: /me
 * fhmdgxs 哈哈哈 
 * fhmdgxs 成功了
<adam8157> fvw: 好吧, 你用啥文件查找的插件, 都说fuzzyfinder好
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 好像没太特别的特性
<fvw> adam8157: 不用 用nerotree
<adam8157> fvw: nerdtree我也在用
<MeaCulpa> nerdtree够了
<fvw> adam8157: 足以
<adam8157> fvw: 嗯
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 果然你只是想自动弹窗 不需要用nero
<fvw> MeaCulpa: complete
<fvw> adam8157: 放在我加载的插件不多
<adam8157> fvw: 我10个
<fvw> adam8157: 17
<fvw> adam8157: http://ompldr.org/vY280aA/plugin_053.png
<adam8157> fvw: 求列表看看. 我的在这里https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: .vimrc at master from adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<adam8157> fvw: :)
<MeaCulpa> fvw: adam8157 话说，你们试过vimim么
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 3分钟 没用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没试过, vim中不咋写中文
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 不好用算了 感觉也没什么必要..
<MeaCulpa> hehe, 有点bt, 速度还好
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 速度还可以
<fvw> MeaCulpa: eim速度也行
<fvw> adam8157: 用a.vim?
<adam8157> fvw: 不用
<MeaCulpa> 不用...
<fvw> 哦 那怎么切换 c - h
<MeaCulpa> 主席不在，只好独自去啃洋快餐了
<fvw> 有用 php的没
<fvw> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3796 送你个phpdoc
<kk> fvw ⇪ t: php doc - phpdoc : vim online
<fvw> 竟然没人用.
<fvw> adam8157:在干嘛
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 你的博客是在哪申请的
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 看着很清爽
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 看看
<adam8157> fvw: 哦 刚在玩儿python
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 自己买的空间和域名啊
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 你问他要， 那天我看了看
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 自己买？
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 是啊
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 一年两百块钱
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 。。。不免费啊
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 弄个bluehost也不错 
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 一年两百块钱 加上域名啥的
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 来个效果图
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 懂了。。你们都花钱搞这些玩意啊
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 主机 放什么都可以
<adam8157> fhmdgxs: 才200块钱, 玩玩嘛
<fvw> bluehost $200 什么都不限制
<adam8157> fvw: VPS太费心了
<adam8157> fvw: 不过以后搞django或者rails就得买个vps咯
<fhmdgxs> fvw: adam8157 我倒是倾向于自己弄个独立Ip..然后家里搞个台式机。。 还能远程下下片什么的
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 专线
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 电费都差不多了
 * adam8157 貌似俺们的https://openshift.redhat.com/app/支持django
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 网络是次要的。。一般也只有我访问访问。。电费确实
<fvw> 一天5度哦..
 * adam8157 wow 也支持rails
<fvw> 一年电费都1000
<fvw> durpo django 那个好
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 买能买直接的虚拟主机么。。你知道那帮人虚拟主机的意思只是能让你建个站， 我要独立的虚拟主机
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 可以有独立ip 可以跑后台程序 lamp perl ... 都支持哦
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 你买过？ 有什么好的推荐
 * fhmdgxs 上班好无聊
 * fhmdgxs 准备吃饭去
<fvw> 有人买bluehost 速度ok
<fvw> 就是ssh比较慢
<Kandu> wzssyqa: ho22bus 在 squeeze 下可編譯安裝不?
<wzssyqa> 应该可以吧
<tenzu> 袜子
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 疼叔
<tenzu> wzssyqa: kubuntu不被看好了
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 袜子...
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 什么时候被看好过？
<archl_dungeon> fvw: $200>
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa:  roylez还没工作/。
<fvw> archl_dungeon: 有时候特价
<fvw> archl_dungeon: $6/mo
<archl_dungeon> fvw: 呼。。
<fvw> 很便宜了
<archl_dungeon> fvw: 恩。
<fvw> 买多了好像 $4 大优惠
<kingbo> iptux0.5.3补丁太难做
<kingbo> 下载的文件名不标准，名字与版本号［［间少-，这个都还好
<kingbo> 解压包不存在一个iptux-0.5.3这个主目录
<kingbo> src_prepare写不好了，求助，老提示epatch 不了
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 奇怪了 /bin/bash ../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=link g++  -g -O2   -o ho22bus bookfile.o choosebook.o rwconfig.o configfile.o chooseword.o collectword.o dict.o firstrecite.o firstrecite_test.o mark.o menu.o mydict.o reciteword.o record.o revise.o revise_test.o readword.o know.o option.o shooting.o skin.o sound.o sndserv.o typing.o widget.o winform.o -pthread -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 之後，並沒 ho22bus 產生, make install 後 target/bin 下為空
<Kandu> wzssyqa: configure --prefix=/home/kandu/usr/ho22bus && make && make install
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 剛從 github clone 來的版本
<wzssyqa> 把log贴给我
<MaskRay> Kandu: wzssyqa: hi
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: hi
<Kandu> MaskRay: XD
<Kandu> wzssyqa: http://paste.debian.net/155358/
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 然後 /target 目錄樹  http://paste.debian.net/155360/
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 你重新运行下automake;autoconf呢
<Kandu> wzssyqa: thx 安裝好了
<DaBao> 吃饭啦！
<Cherrot> 我感觉论坛反应有点慢了 特别是帖子超过5页的情况下。
<MeaCulpa> 搞到个2011年的1分硬币...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: openshift支持的东西太多了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 要雇佣一大帮民工打理了
<iGlofe> MeaCulpa§ 能用 fas帳號登錄麼？？
<zerta_D> hey
<MeaCulpa> ??
 * MeaCulpa MediaWiki语法实在太丑陋了...
<CyrusYzGTt> zok7出來，，
<archl_dungeon> nyfair: 女圆，玩wesnoth吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人找你，問罪
<archl_dungeon> CyrusYzGTt: zok是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_dungeon§ ,,就是那個給我 freessh的那位。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_dungeon§ 貌似是 zoker7.. 忘記了。。
<archl_dungeon> CyrusYzGTt: 自负责任
<archl_dungeon> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_dungeon§ ,, zoker7給我的那個，被封印了，。。
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 哪个论坛
<fhmdgxs> CyrusYzGTt: 用意念可以解掉
<fhmdgxs> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ ,,，，鏈接被重置，， 
<archl_dungeon> jyfl987: 某中文
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好  ㍤ 
<jyfl987> archl_dungeon: 哪个
<archl_dungeon> jyfl987: ubuntu中文我猜
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: markdown简单舒服(唯一不喜欢用俩空格断行的设定
<jyfl987> archl_dungeon: 你怎么成天都在
<archl_dungeon> jyfl987: 笨啊，和你一样不是
<archl_dungeon> jyfl987: 不一样其实，我是客服。。。
<archl_dungeon> jyfl987: lol
<freeayu> hello
<xdong> 你好
<freeayu> any companies need php or ruby programmer?
<kk> freeayu, 好  ㍤ 
<xdong> 有人在那
<jyfl987> archl_dungeon: 毛 我是上班呢
<xdong> 我也是在上班
<xdong> 哈哈
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有什么管理 upstart启动项目的工具
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没用过upstart哦
<jyfl987> 额 
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐 咋了?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working momo 主席
<roylez> adam8157: 有吃剩的脆脆鲨么？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 你又上班了？
<adam8157> roylez: openshift 支持django和rails
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<palomino|working> 何谓'又'... , roylez
<roylez> adam8157: openshift是啥？
<roylez> palomino|working: o....难得啊。昨天你旷工了
<adam8157> roylez: 俺们的类似gae的东西
<roylez> adam8157: 要这个干啥。heroku多好
<palomino|working> 昨天带老娘和老猫去看病了 , roylez
<roylez> adam8157: 还有vmware不停吹的cloudfoundry
<adam8157> roylez: 我找个django的玩玩
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: http://nathanmarz.com/blog/suffering-oriented-programming.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Suffering-oriented programming - thoughts from the red planet - thoughts from the red planet
<roylez> adam8157: 这篇看过没？
<adam8157> mei
<adam8157> roylez: 一般不都这个流程么...
<roylez> adam8157: 重点在于 suffering-oriented.
<roylez> adam8157: 你openshift应该是个无聊的copycat，我不信帽子的人真正感觉到了suffering才去写这个的
<adam8157> roylez: 脑残文章: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/171754.htm
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 文件传输协议（FTP）必将消亡_Windows 通信网络_cnBeta.COM
<roylez> adam8157: 看到过。国内人写的吧，没事也不码字，就到处喷
<adam8157> roylez: business嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 对。business就是喷子干的
<abmzy-> what is the best chinese tv show?
<adam8157> roylez:  我说咱的openshift
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> abmzy-: 新闻联播
<roylez> adam8157: 囡囡follow我了，不知道是不是第一个follow我的女同胞
<abmzy-> is it funny adam8157?
<adam8157> roylez: 她早就fo我了
<roylez> adam8157: 啥时候tiffany thompson能follow我，我就出息了
<adam8157> abmzy-: I'm joking... I'm not a TVer
<woju> 新闻联播怎么翻译？
<hoxily> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie 这是源头？
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<huntxu> roylez: .
<abmzy-> what is the most popular tv show in china?
<abmzy-> the most watched show
<adam8157> But, 新闻联播 is the funniest in the whole world. lol
<roylez> huntxu: 败了个显示器？
<adam8157> abmzy-: 非诚勿扰 maybe the most popular
<huntxu> adam8157: funniest?
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是most funny？
<adam8157> huntxu: yep, 每次看着都乐
<woju> adam8157: 湖南卫视的快乐女生和东方卫视的达人秀
<huntxu> roylez: 嗯，過年回家把主板硬盤拆了自己帶過來
<adam8157> huntxu: 呃, 不知道
<roylez> huntxu: 后悔不？
<huntxu> roylez: 機箱快遞來了，原來的顯示器留在家裏給我爸
<huntxu> roylez: 後悔啥，現在顯示器好便宜。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 后悔就寄给我...
<huntxu> roylez: 你這兩天都不用上班？
<roylez> huntxu: 我下周上班
<woju> 我还在用老式的CRT显示器
<huntxu> roylez: 659，20寸，順道買了條dvi線
<roylez> huntxu: .
<woju> 我表弟前年说，老式CRT显示器现在20块可以买一个
<woju> 不知道今年的价钱如何
<huntxu> 越大顯示器，越覺得awesome好
<huntxu> woju: 家裏原來的CRT 03年的，在我的LED帶回家之前家裏也用那個，不過老化太嚴重了...
<roylez> adam8157: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=362163&sid=833177e5f5d32dbd45e28dcfc14984d4 
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 大家都忙各自的去吧 我也累了 散了吧
<woju> huntxu: 我这台显示器是04年买到的
<adam8157> roylez: sid泄漏了
<roylez> adam8157: 这个，我刚刚才看到....
<adam8157> roylez: 娃娃啊
<roylez> adam8157: 后来怎么了？
<adam8157> roylez: 不知道 一波好几折
<roylez> adam8157: 会道歉的女人是好女人啊
<adam8157> roylez: .
<woju> 这个帖子会不会是这个论坛第一高的楼？
<huntxu> 不是
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: 对共青团了解否，遗失入团申请书后 入团学校出具证明的格式 是什么样的
<huntxu> 姐弟戀在天朝還是不靠譜...
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 你要这个做啥？
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 为啥？
<archl_dungeon> huntxu: 不是有么。2例了。。。
<roylez> archl_dungeon: 这是人类的内部问题，跟袋鼠无关
<archl_dungeon> huntxu: 就在这周围
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 你在说道歉精英么。。。
<xdong> 大家号
<archl_dungeon> woju: 换新的吧，新的 23寸都只耗 25w电力
<woju> MaskRay_: 是不是想入党？
<archl_dungeon> woju: 老的15寸都要45w
<archl_dungeon> woju: 入党如果自由就好了
<roylez> adam8157: 你的黑肘买了没？
<woju> archl_dungeon: 觉得CRT显示效果好
<adam8157> roylez: 我才不买黑轴
<woju> archl_dungeon: 不刺眼
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 竟然想入党 
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 少年, 慎重啊
<archl_dungeon> roylez:今天才看见啊。。。 （本来打了  乐乐，突然想到加上这两个字就听不到你的发言了。。。）
<woju> 我对共产党很有感情，但是不想入党
<jyfl987> woju: 我爸就是共产党 可是这不妨碍我讨厌共产党本身
<wzssyqa> 俺们
<wzssyqa> 阿门
<cnhezhong> 请问我下载了ubuntu-10.04.3-dvd-i386.iso到我的home文件夹里 然后怎么用它做本地的软件源啊 在网上没看懂怎么弄啊
<woju> jyfl987: 我爸也是共产党，我很喜欢共产党，我觉得胡core温core都会讨厌共产党，但是我喜欢
<jyfl987> woju: 随便你 共产党之所以让人讨厌 必然是他让另外一部分人喜欢的行为造成的
<roylez> adam8157: 给你普及下把。手重的用黑轴，所以网游一般用黑轴；青轴按很浅就有反馈，所以适合打字飞快的人（以及喜欢听声音的骚包货）；没特别的需求就用茶轴
<adam8157> roylez: 所以我茶轴了
<archl_dungeon> woju: 随便你。。。我家全是共产党，还有全国三八红旗手。。
<archl_dungeon> lol
<woju> jyfl987: 这个世界上，喜欢共产党的不多，我是一个
<cnhezhong> 请问我下载了ubuntu-10.04.3-dvd-i386.iso到我的home文件夹里 然后怎么用它做本地的软件源啊 在网上没看懂怎么弄啊
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: 怎么可能？只是大学要入团申请书
<wzssyqa> cnhezhong: 挂载上，添加到软件源
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 这是瞎扯 上大学哪里需要入团申请书
<archl_dungeon> woju: 我不喜欢共产党，我喜欢共产主义，俺从不自卑自己是共产主义者，也从不隐瞒。
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 你就说自己是群众好了
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 少年 听我的, 丢了就当脱团
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 就说自己是群众, 或者无党派
 * wzssyqa 支持主席踢人
<woju> archl_dungeon: 共产主义我也觉得不可能实现，但是我就是喜欢共产党，是共产党让中国有了稳定的环境，没有成为战乱国家
<archl_dungeon> roylez:  banban 和 del 么。你管不到的，没看后面，是del父母不喜欢。
<roylez> woju: .
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: adam8157: 还是弄一下比较好，也不麻烦，让初中出具证明就好了。虽然我也觉得入不入团没什么紧要（初中我是最后一批入团的）
<archl_dungeon> roylez: hi，你干嘛踢我！
<wzssyqa> cnhezhong: 挂载上应该就会提示你的
<jyfl987> woju 你搞错了 我恰恰认为随着技术的发展 共产主义有实现的可能 但是共产党和共产主义两码事
<roylez> archl_dungeon: 误伤友军.....
<MaskRay_> 思想上我显然是落后分子
<archl_dungeon> jyfl987: 他不是被踢飞了么。
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 为什么比较好？
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 反正我为了退团这件事情煞费苦心
<wzssyqa> 我来也
<jyfl987> archl_dungeon: 我ignore了进出消息
<MaskRay_> adam8157: 28+ ?
<roylez> adam8157: 你还专门去退？
<xiaobot> 能
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 没
<adam8157> roylez: 档案打开, 团相关的东西扔掉, 证儿撕掉
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我不用退 呵呵 我没入 我高考以后我父母给我弄了个入团的证明 那时候班主任骗他们说上大学要入团的 后来到了大学我也不承认 所以不需要退
 * adam8157 于是我就退了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 团圆身份24以后自动退的 除非你进入团组织
<adam8157> jyfl987: 28
<jyfl987> 现在改到28了》
<xiaobot> 11
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我那是抹掉历史污点 cc MaskRay_ 
<xiaobot> J
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 不要一失足成千古恨 搞技术的还是无党派比较好
<jyfl987> 千万别学钱学森
<cnhezhong> wzssyqa: 那我试试
<huntxu> jyfl987: 24麽？不是28？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 既然你们都这么说 那就是我记错了
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: 没这么不堪吧
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 细节决定成败
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 你今天入团 明天别人就拉你入党 反正现在入党也不麻烦 你们学校名额多 到时候你就看吧
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 再给我一次机会, 我连那个红领巾都不入
<roylez> adam8157: ..... 再给我一次机会，我戴了红领巾去泡妞
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: 拜托……我还是有底线的。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 我戴红领巾的时候已经被人追了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 给我一个机会 我希望投胎到无党派人士家里去
<roylez> adam8157: 想我最受女孩子欢迎还是在小学 -_-
<MaskRay_> adam8157: 这样不好吧。而且红领巾不是强制性的吗
<adam8157> roylez: 同
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 哪个贪官年轻时候不是有理想的？ 进去了以后你就随大流了 你刚才那些想法就说明了你是这样的人 所以要随大流 不如随着正确的大流
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 反正我的观点是, 尽量清白
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/02/05/forbidden-names.html  帖子亮，评论更亮
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 千万别给小孩起这些英文名
<adam8157> roylez: 悲催 我发现从小到大, 喜欢我的女性大多数都是萝莉和大妈....我从正太到大叔 一直如此
<adam8157> roylez: john也不能取
<Evanescence> 有没有办法把连续的网页转化为Epub或者PDF的啊?
<adam8157> Evanescence: htmldoc, pandoc
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你比较适合大妈
<adam8157> Evanescence: 或者打印成pdf 然后pdftk
<fhmdgxs> adam8157: 你还能选两类 挺好
<Evanescence> adam8157: 哪个比较好点? 我在电子书上看,被转化的网页有代码,需要原来的缩进之类的,只有文字没有图片,要求简单,只要效果好
<roylez> adam8157: 许多金子
<adam8157> Evanescence: pandoc 比较好
<Evanescence> adam8157: thanks
<fzfh_> 啥叫茶轴、黑轴、青轴啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋儒键盘了？
<roylez> fzfh_: 不同颜色，不同工艺做出来的猪肘子
<gfrog> adam8157: 入
<adam8157> gfrog: 没, 中午又去感受了下你的茶轴
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<fzfh_> roylez: 哦。
<adam8157> gfrog: 真想买啊, 就是略贵
<fhmdgxs> fzfh_: 就是键帽下不同的轴
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 收吧，能用好久呢，比吃饭合适
<roylez> gfrog: 鄙视蛋蛋么？
 * gfrog 就是个吃货，每次买东西俺都跟吃饭比较下。 “才2顿饭而已”， 于是就买了。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 哪敢呦~
<roylez> gfrog: 办公室的，听说我买个键盘600，都咂舌，我说，你们买爱疯一个顶我4个手机呢...
<fhmdgxs> 我还在用8700.。
<gfrog> roylez: 就是，他们哪里懂！
<fzfh> larry 又有很多ghost了
 * adam8157 瓦片真好, 边看书边写代码练习, 舒服
<roylez> gfrog: 现在恩格尔系数高，跟吃饭比什么都便宜了
<imtxc> adam8157: SuperTab 用的是S-Tab么
<adam8157> imtxc: 就是tab而已
<adam8157> imtxc: 遇到关键字的时候会被snipmate用到 其他时候正常
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的好像得手动才能出来
<gfrog> roylez: 难怪。。。 下次买东西跟键盘比较，lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 什么东西 menu?
<imtxc> adam8157: ?没懂
<roylez> adam8157: 我那啥 neocomplcache 越用越舒服了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 咱们是瓦片同好会的
<adam8157> imtxc: 什么东西手动才出来?
<adam8157> roylez: 切
<roylez> adam8157: 这玩意似乎还自带snipmate类似的功能，没发掘
<adam8157> roylez: 术业有专攻啊喂
<imtxc> adam8157: 就是比如我定义了个int function_name()  我在别的地方用的时候输入 func 然后按tab 才补出来function_name
<adam8157> imtxc: 你想要自动出个补全菜单?
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在好像好了，刚才是要按shift+tab 才补出来
<adam8157> imtxc: 没遇到过 0_0
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，好吧，谢谢你，刚才学习了你的.vimrc
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 :)
<adam8157> roylez: 其实我dropbox只用不到100M 但是空间已经23.5G了...
<roylez> adam8157: ...为啥？广告招人么？后来我链接成了死链，现在才7G
<adam8157> roylez: 最近那个5G我也加上了
<roylez> adam8157: ...我懒得弄
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们的服务有多少用到dbus了
<adam8157> jyfl987: "你们"指的是?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 动物园
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道, 没统计过.
<adam8157> jyfl987: dbus session这种东西, 个人感觉很废柴, 搞得我很麻烦
<jyfl987> adam8157: dbus响应处理的程序 是不是要一直跑在那等信号的？
<fhmdgxs> dbus是干嘛用的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那不知道 没写过
<DaBao> 我的老姐想买个平板，用于看电影、听音乐，玩点普通游戏，大家有何推荐？
<jyfl987> 要是一直跑 挺浪费的 感觉 xinetd那种模式好 可以自己配是stream的 还是其他的 这样有的不常用的服务 比如打印机的 就可以配成请求时候才来启动具体的处理程序
<jyfl987> DaBao: 目前性价比最好的是 ainol的 novo7 paladin 7寸电容 mips 1Ghz android 4.0 售价人民币 499
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 科普一下 dbus 是干嘛的
<jyfl987> DaBao: 装个 magiccode 就可以跑那些给arm定制的游戏了
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: google it
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: google 不如你直白。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: systemd就是那样的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你那是启动服务吧 是走socket还是ipc
<jyfl987> adam8157: 其实zeromq不错 但是我讨厌他用的是cpp
<adam8157> jyfl987: 说的细了我就不清楚了
<imtxc> auto-pairs 这个插件用bundle 怎么装不了啊？
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 我是直黑 不直白
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个是你系统相关的东西吧 你得研究仔细 好提供咨询服务
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我不管那个啊...那是baseos的东西 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你们园谁管这个？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 欧洲一个组吧 baseOS组
<adam8157> imtxc: http://vim-scripts.org/vim/scripts.html 在这里搜索名字
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Vim Scripts
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 就是一个封装的ipc机制 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 那你们这几只管啥？ kernel?
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: ipc就好 看来我要学下system md
<adam8157> jyfl987: 出现在这个频道的, kernel kvm 虚拟化 云计算的人都有
<jyfl987> adam8157: 谁管kvm? 我也是kvm 用户
<jyfl987> 还有云计算的 是蛤蟆么
<caasi> 有没有活跃在twitter上的。。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 青蛙
<caasi> 介个频道
<jyfl987> 青蛙管kvm?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 云计算是那个wolf
<jyfl987> 太好了以后可以问他请教kvm的
<jyfl987> 额 你们还有狼
<adam8157> jyfl987: 蛤蟆去度娘了
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆也想见见那个李咚咚阿
<caasi> 应该都是大叔吧……
<caasi> 不知道这个频道女性有几个……
<jyfl987> caasi: 等我摸完以后才能知道
<caasi> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> ...
<fhmdgxs> 度娘很极品
<cfy> 好多包以来libpcre啊。
<cfy> 依赖
<imtxc> adam8157: 原来还分大小写啊。。 
<fhmdgxs> 当然还有4位处理器。。
<fhmdgxs> 当年
<DaBao> jyfl987:  三星的平板如何？
<adam8157> imtxc: 名字都去那里找就对了
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩
<cfy> 啥vm比较稳定？
<cfy> kvm?
<fhmdgxs> cfy: vmware
<cfy> fhmdgxs: 这个。哦。有机会试试
<jyfl987> DaBao: 有钱可以去买 确实不错
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 400多刀还是rmb
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 哪个？
<fhmdgxs> 你推荐的平板
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我试了好几个不同的参数,pandoc -f html -t epub -o vimscript.epub http://learnvimscriptthehardway.stevelosh.com 你帮忙试试?
<kk> Evanescence ⇪ t: Learn Vimscript the Hard Way
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 499人民币
<adam8157> Evanescence: 生成了
<jyfl987> 对了 记住他是mips的 如果有些游戏跑不了 不要怪我
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 还可以啊 不是很贵
<cfy> jyfl987: 499RMB?
<Evanescence> adam8157: 打开无效啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个比nn还便宜啊
<adam8157> Evanescence: 为啥不从源代码编译呢?https://github.com/sjl/learnvimscriptthehardway
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: sjl/learnvimscriptthehardway - GitHub
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩 所以我认为自己设计硬件 不如研究市场上出货量的设备 给他刷成linux
<jyfl987> cfy: 我已经在蛊惑 #ac100 频道的人去研究那个了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 也对,我试试
<cfy> jyfl987: #ac100是啥频道？
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 还有什么好玩的频道
<DaBao> 老姐她们现在又看上个三星的平板了。。。
<adam8157> Evanescence: 而且, 肯定有下载的...
<jyfl987> cfy: 搜索 toshiba ac100 hack 于google
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: #raspberrypi
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。
<Evanescence> adam8157: 额,上面没有提供链接啊
<adam8157> Evanescence: 搜索, 有盗版吧
<Evanescence> adam8157: 哈哈,还带这样的啊,真聪明
<adam8157> Evanescence: ...
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 再发一次
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: #raspberrypi
<DaBao> 现在的平板，真是便宜啊。。。，当年我买台台试都得要5000多，还找老妈借了2000块呢
<jyfl987> DaBao: 以前电脑 486的还几万呢
<fhmdgxs> DaBao: 台式本来就比平板成本高好么
<jyfl987> 现在Soc了 成本狂跌
<DaBao> 等我的本本坏了，坚决换平板
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你告诉我,上面那个命令对么? 我找了,还真没找到PDF或者epub的
<adam8157> Evanescence: 对吧 去pandoc主页看过示例就知道了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 果然道路曲折,
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: soc是什么
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: system on chip
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 举个例子， 有什么东西是soc的 我搜了一下没找到啊
 * adam8157 mtg
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 手机
<jyfl987> 的芯片
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 不太明白这个含义 什么叫片上系统
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 这个我可就难说清楚了 你还是去维基搜索点资料看看
<LOL_> 前辈
<LOL_> foob: 大师好
<foob> LOL_: :)
<foob> LOL_: 你用什么做桌面环境？
<LOL_> foob: 今天人真多，
<foob> LOL_: 啊
<psychologe> k
<LOL_> 今天十六了，
<jyfl987> adam8157: atd 和 cron 哪个好点？
 * MeaCulpa while true; do XXXX; sleep XXX; done 这个最好
<cfy> @
<cfy> @_@,这个没权限控制,没log
<MeaCulpa> log自己写
<MeaCulpa> 权限控制... 不懂，shell啥权限就啥权限，haha
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我把atd停了
<jyfl987> cfy: 给我个脚本列出占用内存最多的几个进程
<nyfair> 咦，make多线程的时候有bug? 直接make CC=x86_64-mingw64-gcc正常，加个-j5，跑了半个多小时候居然有个指到默认的gcc去了
<fhmdgxs> CC=直接写在makefile里也会这样么
<cfy> jyfl987: $ ps auxwwk -rss|head
<cfy> jyfl987: -是倒序，你要VSZ,就vsz
<jyfl987> 当然要倒序了
<cfy> jyfl987: 我给的直接能用的。
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个给出来的结果 怎么排第一个不是 unity2d 我在top里看的是那个
<jyfl987> 额 这是我自己的机器 wait
<cfy> jyfl987: 你top里VSZ还是RSS?
<nyfair> fhmdgxs: 直接写makefile我猜不会有这问题
<cfy> jyfl987: @_@
<jyfl987> cfy: 好了 对了
<huntxu> bumblebee有沒有折騰過的= =
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: top 按m 应该也是vsz吧
<jyfl987> 最占内存 不是 unity 就是python起的ui东西
<nyfair> 不想试啊，编译大东西很累的啊
<jyfl987> 所以阿 一定要用lua替换py
<cfy> jyfl987: virtualbox>X>emacs>sawfish>scim....
<jyfl987> 居然还有个 colord 这个进程
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 你跑vbox做啥
<cfy> jyfl987: 跑xp,然后跑qq旋风，然后，离线下载
<nyfair> qq旋风离线不是有网页版么？
<cfy> nyfair: 你确定？
<jyfl987> cfy: 无聊
<cfy> nyfair: 那我linux的opera能用么？
<user8888> hello
<nyfair> cfy: 我天天在用啊
<user8888> 最近dropbox似乎说可以扩容了？
<cfy> nyfair: 给url,我试试
<kk> user8888, 好  ㍦ 
<user8888> 各位扩容扩的怎么样了？
<nyfair> cfy: lixian.qq.com
<cfy> nyfair: 好的，过会试试
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 有迅雷离线么
<jyfl987> jjjjj
<nyfair> fhmdgxs: 没
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: -j的逻辑是直接开子shell么。。我觉着不对一开始就不对 不该半小时才错
<cfy> nyfair: 看来我需要装个firefox....
<nyfair> 这是我编译的log，一个正常，剩下三个都跑着跑着去找gcc了。https://build.opensuse.org/package/show?package=mingw64-mame&project=home%3Anyfair
<kk> nyfair ⇪ t: Show Package mingw64-mame (Project home:nyfair) - openSUSE Build Service
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 打不开。。 你可以加到Makefile 或者改环境变量小试一把
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: 用处不同。cron是间歇性任务，atd是一次性的
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 其实可以合并到一块
<jyfl987> 用一个daemon来处理这种事就可以了
<user8888> hi
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: 我也这么觉得。比如 cron，fcron是比较好的，但distro默认装vixie-cron的多。
<kk> user8888, 好  ㍧ 
<lolicon> MaskRay_: 为什么比较好
<lolicon> MaskRay_: guide 上面说 vixie 的格式比较易用
<roylez> lolicon: vixie cron最破了
<MaskRay_> lolicon: 功能上fcron好，还可以代替anacron
<lolicon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA1MzY
<kk> lolicon ⇪ t: [Phoronix] ASPM Linux Kernel Fix To Land Finally In 3.2 Series
<lolicon> MaskRay_: anacron 就是开机时执行漏掉的任务而已啊……
<roylez> MaskRay_: arch上现在是cronie了。没这个之前我一直用fcron
<MaskRay_> roylez: cronie有什么特色，能不能像fcron那样看下次任务什么时候开始
<roylez> MaskRay_: 都忘了。好久没起cron任务了
<fhmdgxs> MaskRay_:真能用的着那么多crond么。。带什么用什么呗
<cfy> 。。。。。
<MaskRay_> fhmdgxs: 在挑个好的。fcron有个简易repl环境
<offline_man> 有个问题想请教一下，我的ubuntu版本是10.10，firefox版本是3.6.10，我想把firefox版本升级到3.6.13；请问有没有办法能实现一下？
<jyfl987> 靠 每次看到 安装asciidoc都头疼
<jyfl987> 居然要下400m
<L-----D> offline_man, 这小版本有啥差别？
<gebjgd> offline_man: 3.6.13?
<gebjgd> offline_man: 好新的版本啊
<gebjgd> offline_man: 开屁眼了
<offline_man> 做一个exploit··
<L-----D> offline_man, 你去ppa找找
<s_cd1> 我都用到firefox 10了
<fvw> s_cd1: 12 好像出了
<jyfl987> s_cd1: 几个月前我就用了 一直深受其害
<MeaCulpa> .
<adam8157> jyfl987: markdown吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: < jyfl987> 靠 每次看到 安装asciidoc都头疼
<yaoms> 谁知道什么闲聊 channel ?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是 asciidoc nnd 我在官方那希望他们改个文档格式 这个asciidoc 关联太多软件了
<imtxc> 额 在主席的博客才第一次听说了  octopress。。。
<jyfl987> 关联上了 tex家族 
<jyfl987> 没完没了的
<roylez> imtxc: .
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要生成pdf都得tex吧, pandoc一样要tex
<jyfl987> adam8157: adam8157 生成html不就行了
<L-----D> yaoms, 英文channel很多
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我想生成pdf撒
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我还用markdown写slides呢
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我rst->pdf
<Xmo0> 有什么修改pdf书签的软件
<jyfl987> adam8157: 主要是他们用了tex
<yaoms> L-----D: 不懂英文
<jyfl987> markdown转html哪里需要这么大
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我也是 我的博客就是rst的 呵呵
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 那是
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: rst生成静态，其余全部靠js?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: nb
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 要是有个工具可以把你rst里引用的图也搞下来 打包成pdf就好了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是 动态用python生成 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦...先动态rst, 在rst2html?
<MeaCulpa> 你真会搞~~
<roylez> jyfl987: 这些玩意太邪道了
<MeaCulpa> ps vx | head -1; ps vx | grep -v PID | sort -rnk5 | head -11
<MeaCulpa> 我擦...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: python本来就有库直接从rst文本转成html 我们果壳的文章就是rst格式转
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩... 
<adam8157> jyfl987: sp??x那个?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 重做个rst语法的MoinMoin吧
<MeaCulpa> 做出来了我就丢了dokuwiki :)
 * adam8157 The reStructuredText (frequently abbreviated as reST) project is part of the Python programming language 0_0
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，跟正苗红了
<notedit> jyfl987: x
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就py自带的
<MeaCulpa> Python Doc一般都那么写了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哪个？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: python官方那个rst库超级烂 诶
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我用docutils, 不知道是不是官方的库
<MeaCulpa> 轻量级的用docutils,要是发狠就Sphinx吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就是docutils
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: docutils不是烂，是简单嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: docutils的库我看过一回 封死了一些定制的可能 nnd
<MeaCulpa> 但是还是比MarkDown好定制吧...再说，怎么封死？
<MeaCulpa> 难道不是写成类，不能重载？
<MeaCulpa> 只能fork出来改？
<MeaCulpa> 话说现在流行fork, 貌似没人care重载，都相信世上有足够的牛人能merge一切
<adam8157> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34276/markdown-versus-restructuredtext
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是 你做翻译没问题 你要做个提取就麻烦了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你想自己定制个 .. xxx:: 这个容易 但是你没法说把  :tags: tag1 tag2 tag3  里面的内容提取出来传给调用方
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 本来我是想写个rst文件 里头包括 :title:  :tags: 这样的东西 让程序提取出来以后自动提交给我blog那边的服务， 这样就方便多了 也跟人性点
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 严格的说 应该是 rst2html 那个render封死了这个 本来基础的那个解析库是有给每个解析钩子带一个env的变量的 你可以把解析出来的内容扔那里面 但是html的render把那个忽略了
 * MeaCulpa 人生没希望了，白天不想干事，晚上想干了，但又去玩老婆孩子游戏了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 听起来你自己写不会很难
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: .. tag:: 里第一行用来存放你需要的内容呢？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 用 :tags: tag1 tag2 这样的形式 写在文档开头
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那就是完全硬来了...
<MeaCulpa> 所以php活到现在...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 自己写当然不会很难 但是要发行自己的东西难阿 想要部署容易 最好是代码进官方嘛
<jyfl987> php虽然本身很ugly 但是官方思维不保守阿 你看一次一大变
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我hp同事今年年夜饭去Hooters吃...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hooters是哪里？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 猫头鹰，正大边上，大胸妹服务员
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o...
<MeaCulpa> 大胸+短裤
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hp要挂了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hehe
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那Team 萎缩了...<10扔了
<MaskRay_> ps -Ao vsz,comm k -vsz | sed '2,11!d'
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不错了，咱吃了啥呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我没去。喝西北风了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay_: 恩sed舒服点
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay_: 怎么sort... sort能忽略行么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/02/07/skyrim_dog_costumes.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 汪星人神装：铁甲与龙皮 (@ jandan.net)
<MaskRay_> k spec Specify sorting order
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay_: 我要保留第一行介绍文字
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay_: 目前想到的只有head -1
<MaskRay_> `-' is for descending numeric order
<MaskRay_> MeaCulpa: 要显示哪些列？
<LOL_> 这么好的天还是那么冷，，，
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay_: 第一行
<MaskRay_> adam8157: markdown rst 生成 slide 肯定痛苦的，很多格式不支持，比如 逐步显示效果
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay_: 比较脏的办法是sort 的-n去掉，让字母自然排列在数字之前
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 拿到是, 所以折腾折腾的, 就怕最后又折腾到了latex
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> rst2latex...
<MaskRay_> MeaCulpa: sort应该没指望了。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 这种效果是走js的 你可以换个模板用的js
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay_: ps vx | sort -rk5 | head -11
<MeaCulpa>  PID TTY      STAT   TIME  MAJFL   TRS   DRS   RSS %MEM COMMAND 还在第一行
<MaskRay_> adam8157: org-mode 可行，逐步显示
<MeaCulpa> 哦，不对
<MeaCulpa> 不加n顶不住2位数
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 理论上, pandoc的模板可以加这个功能. 等pandoc1.9看看有没有
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: pdf slide还是上选
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 我是说那些只是模板的问题
<MeaCulpa> 写个slide就那么麻烦？
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 一般人懒得换模板
<MeaCulpa> 都说牛人要用好slide...
<jyfl987> 我要回去研究下模板的问题 
<MeaCulpa> 用好slide才能让别人体会你有多牛.
<MaskRay_> adam8157: 改动最好，同时能生成 article slide html 的也就只有 org mode 了
<MaskRay_> adam8157: 改动最少，同时能生成 article slide html 的也就只有 org mode 了
<MeaCulpa> orgmode要你投敌到emacs
<adam8157> MaskRay_: emacs玩不起
<MeaCulpa> 显然adam不能接受
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 世间所有不用orgmode的都这个理由
<MaskRay_> adam8157: 用orgmode不需要配置emacs，空配置即可
<Ansik> MeaCulpa: 问你个问题。
<Ansik> 你用orgmode的remember这个功能不？
<RavenChan> MaskRay_, latex?
<MeaCulpa> Ansik: ...要我用emacs也不能接受，所以无法回答
<MaskRay_> 或者当脚本用，先用vim写.org：emacs --batch --eval '(progn (find-file "$<") (org-export-as-html 3 nil nil nil t) )'
<Ansik> MeaCulpa: - - 我还以为你用呢。
<Kandu> 數學符號裡邊 A \ B 和 A - B 的意思一樣麼? 也可表示 B 在 A 中的相對補集麼?
<jyfl987> 只是工具而已
<jyfl987> rst也可以  2anything
<lolicon> Kandu: y
<Kandu> lolicon: thx
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: rst2s5 用过，确实不行
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 换个模板就行了 诶 跟你说不清
<jyfl987> 我得写信给官方 让他换下默认模板 许多人都懒得自定义一下
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: 而且你弄成 s5，要导出其他格式又得是另一套源码
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 这个自然 unix的哲学不就是这样 许多小工具集么
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: orgmode写一份到处用，article slide html docbook
<Evanescence> 我看不懂diff的那种@ +-之类的意思,不知道哪里有这种手册啊?
<L-----D> Evanescence, 这还要手册？
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 这很正常 你是emacs user not unix user 
<L-----D> +就是加出来的
<L-----D> -就是删掉的
<Evanescence> L-----D: 那有没有什么博客文章或者其他任何资料之类的啊?
<L-----D> 你去看工具的介绍里 应该有吧
<L-----D> 比如kdiff3?
<Evanescence> L-----D: 比如@ -98,7 +98,8@ 是什么意思啊? 这种在git diff里看到的
<L-----D> Evanescence, 你可以指定一个图形界面的工具
<L-----D> 比如我说的kdiff3
<MaskRay_> jyfl987: 这就是设计糟糕之处
<Evanescence> L-----D: 图形界面也一样啊...我是不明白意思...
 * adam8157 谁在用wordpress的markdown插件
<jyfl987> MaskRay_: 萝卜青菜嘛
<L-----D> Evanescence, 那些就是行号 和加减 修改的变动 图形界面一般是左右对齐比较的 一目了然
<maivel> 问下linux的mv能续传么 我mv一个内容很多的目录到另一个目录 没完成的时候按了ctrl+c 再移动就报错了
<Evanescence> L-----D: 原来这样,谢了
<L-----D> Evanescence, 本质上来说无论你用什么工具 你只要能看懂文本间的区别就可以了
<Evanescence> L-----D: 那是啊,但是git merge的时候,很多行代码就需要看懂diff来解决conflict了
<huntxu> Evanescence: 可以用vimdiff這類的嘛
<L-----D> 对 所以你需要一个3 way 的 merge 工具
<huntxu> 很一目了然
<L-----D> linux下我只知道kdiff3
<Evanescence> huntxu: git merge的时候怎么vimdiff ?
<Guest74942> wc
<yaoms> 我也是用 vimdiff 的
<Evanescence> yaoms: 怎么用的? 比如两个branch之间merge,出现了conflict,要怎么vimdiff啊?
<yaoms> Evanescence: 我是在网上找的。。
<yaoms> 我找找配置
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1263/jay1175.jpg
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我擦Medic简直就是机器
<L-----D> Evanescence, 要在git 配置文件里设
<adam8157> roylez: Octopress能导入wordpress么
<roylez> adam8157: 服务器又kernel panic了。我恨你
<roylez> adam8157: 可以的
<L-----D> Evanescence, merge diff分别设 
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<huntxu> Evanescence: git config把mergetool設置成vimdiff啊
<huntxu> ethinx: 
<Evanescence> L-----D: huntxu 原来如此
<adam8157> roylez: 比较好的blog就是Octopress了?
<huntxu> Evanescence: 然後conflict時直接git mergetool就行了
<yaoms> external = git_diff_wrapper
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咋
<huntxu> yaoms: 貝貝？
<adam8157> roylez: 好像你也才换了不久吧
<Evanescence> huntxu: 谢谢了
<yaoms> git_diff_wrapper 里面就 vimdiff $2 $3
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道。这个debian stable似乎关于multipathing方面的问题不少
<yaoms> huntxu: ~~
<roylez> adam8157: 我以前用裸的jekyll，octopress是刚出来没多久的，基于jekyll
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你们测Debian?
<roylez> adam8157: kernel:[1749356.772842] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/0000:18:00.0/host0/rport-0:0-1/target0:0:1/0:0:1:0/block/sdc/uevent
<adam8157> roylez: 我想换了, 不喜欢用数据库, 还是静态好
<yaoms> 哦，是 vimdiff $2 $5
<roylez> adam8157: kernel:[1749356.773202] Code: f8 0f 18 09 75 ba 48 8b 10 48 89 72 08 48 89 16 48 89 46 08 48 89 30 c3 53 48 89 fb 48 8b 43 18 be 01 00 00 00 48 89 df 48 8b 00 <ff> 50 20 85 c0 75 ea 8b 93 b0 03 00 00 85 d2 74 32 8b 05 a6 71
<huntxu> yaoms: 好久沒見啊 ^3^
<roylez> adam8157: kernel:[1749356.773258] CR2: 0000000000000020
<yaoms> huntxu: 呵呵
<roylez> adam8157: kernel:[1749383.392140] Oops: 0011 [#2] SMP
<adam8157> roylez: paste或者发给我
<roylez> adam8157: kernel:[1749383.392143] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/virtual/block/dm-1/range
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 这个更变态 http://fearless-assassins.com/forum/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=4182
<jyfl987> adam8157: 等我的新blog出来吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: rst阿
<roylez> adam8157: 机器还不知道能不能重启。一看就是multipathing的毛病
<adam8157> yaoms: [merge] tool = vimdiff
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这辈子还没见过几次Kernel Panic...你在玩自己的工作站？
<jyfl987> 然后 rsync推到服务器不就行了
<roylez> adam8157: 屏幕上看见的就这么多了
<yaoms> adam8157: 谢谢。我加上
<roylez> adam8157: 公司的！test case server！
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 数据库早摆脱早好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: .
<MaskRay_> 我的“铅和火”的做法，支持各种标记语言，目前支持org markdown，稍加修改即可支持rst
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一个git export就能发博客，多惬意
<MaskRay_> make+m4
<roylez> adam8157: 2.6.32的内核似乎这些毛病多了些，考虑要不要直接升去testing了
<adam8157> roylez: 我看你都是存的html 不能只存md?
<MaskRay_> adam8157: https://github.com/MaskRay/makefile-blog  一个make就能发，也很惬意
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* MaskRay/makefile-blog - GitHub (@ github.com)
<adam8157> roylez: 是啊, 有个大patchset没进32
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay_: 恩，知道
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你也写的markdown啊
<adam8157> MaskRay_: ^^
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣渣的，nnnd
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 揍是convert然后rsync呗
<adam8157> roylez: 这么专业的环境 RHEL吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 断章取义，我怎么会碰emacs
<roylez> adam8157: 装点东西得把爷累死啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 发错人了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: MaskRay_ 你们都发错了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: +1 adam8157 -1
<alvin_rxg> 我只是來打醬油的，不是來代替 kk 幹活的...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: nim里面没有的包包，摆google来我常常拿了mandriva的rpm往上面装...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 自己编译吧，还快
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: http://twitter.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: E.Glois
<adam8157> roylez: 准备转啦!
<huntxu> 2.6.32好穿越
<roylez> huntxu: 穿你妹，nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 谁让你装Debian...
<huntxu> 我前天是編譯了3.3-rc2+的嘛...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 酱油光
<dudu_bomb> 刚要买，发现一个超级便宜的电脑啊。比任何普通i7都要强的 Xeon Dell台式机  $699!
<dudu_bomb> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<iaXe> 便宜
<iaXe> 可以装ubuntu吗?
<LOL_> 今天有点冷，前辈哈啊
<nyfair> 可以在虚拟机的虚拟机的虚拟机里装
<MeaCulpa> $699不便宜啊
<roylez> adam8157: 能帮我找找那坨patch的网页么？
<MeaCulpa> 又没显示器
<dudu_bomb> Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1245
<dudu_bomb> 很强了吧。
<dudu_bomb> 显示器很少钱就搞到好的了
<dudu_bomb> 512MB NVIDIA Quadro NVS 300  显卡倒是很烂
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,我顯示器，都在二手買的，，
<dudu_bomb> 正解，显示器只要二手的就好了
<LOL_> 快五点了，一天又这样过去了，啥也没干，
<nyfair> 显示器，音箱，这些才是大件
<LOL_> 马上又快开学了，，，，
<dudu_bomb> nyfair:  那些耐用，什么时候买都行。
<dudu_bomb> nyfair: 一般显示器更换比主机慢
<nyfair> LOL_: 这样才叫生活嘛
<dudu_bomb> nyfair: 生活就是变化吧
<LOL_> nyfair: 俺希望过每天都有收获的生活
<nyfair> 生活就是混了一天，然后发现什么也没干
 * dudu_bomb 理想中做自己想要做的事从早到晚
<nyfair> LOL_: 那样太累了
 * dudu_bomb 可以是工作狂也可以是超级懒人。
<LOL_> nyfair: 那么每天只能积累一点知识也行
<MeaCulpa> 显示器是直接与人体交互的东西，不能含糊
<nyfair> 生活啊，飞到伦敦街头喂鸽子
<CyrusYzGTt> 顯示器，不含糊，， 要的是 錢做鋪墊。。
<adam8157> roylez: 我找找看 上次找到过
<nyfair> 我觉得显示器和音箱是最不能含糊的东西，这是面子
<roylez> adam8157: 多谢
<LOL_> 整个瑞士进口音箱吧Hi-end的，听说那玩意好
<MeaCulpa> 一切有源音箱都不咋的
<dudu_bomb> nyfair: 你在别人面前需要撑。。。
<dudu_bomb> nyfair: 我直接用显示器的音箱了。
<jiero> 一直用dodo不好玩，我最喜欢leveler和warrior
<LOL_> 不知苹果的显示器能拆来不
<jiero> LOL_: 你可以单独买苹果显示器
<LOL_> jiero: 哦
 * jiero 再次实验 Spring RTS
<jiero> roylez: 问下，如何在 amazon看已经买到的书（浏览器里）
<jiero> roylez: 因为今天kindle忘记带回来了。。。
<roylez> jiero: 自己找
<jiero> roylez: 只有sample
<nyfair> jiero: 不是给人看的哦，只是让自己觉得干净而已
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。一个显示器最干净了，另外，你要干净，建议把显示器竖起来，让前后有种距离空间感（最好显示器离明显的墙壁保持1m左右距离）会很舒服额
<jiero> nyfair: 把音箱放在显示器后面和自己后面
<jiero> nyfair: 其实垂直放置的显示器更适合眼睛哦。
<jiero> nyfair: http://i.imgur.com/HOC8F.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 我买的明基键盘坏了。没撑过8年。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 壁挂好貴...
<jiero> huntxu: 不要壁挂的，要垂直的
<jiero> huntxu: 和墙壁留距离
<jiero> huntxu: 壁挂的dell的都不算贵哦，基本的dell专业版都可以
<huntxu> jiero: 原裝的腳架就有那麽高夠放直麽
<jiero> huntxu: 这些特价的时候买就好了 http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/sna.aspx?c=cn&cs=cndhs1&l=zh&s=dhs&~topic=ultrasharp_monitor
<alvin_rxg> Title: 按设计购买 (@ accessories.ap.dell.com)
<huntxu> felixonmars: 神貓好
<adam8157> roylez: 找到了给你发到gmail?
<huntxu> jiero: 好貴
<jiero> huntxu: 不贵
<jiero> huntxu: 这是最便宜的
<jiero> huntxu: dell都是专业级入门的
<huntxu> TAT
<ajsdlf> ext2转ext3需不需要把分区卸下啊?
<jiero> ajsdlf: 需要
<ajsdlf> jiero, 我想转根分区...
<jiero> huntxu: 或者你可以DIY架，直接自己把显示器竖起来，我之前就这么干的。
<jiero> huntxu:  其实我仅仅使用胶布粘住了显示器支架的插入部分（正方形最好了）
<jiero> roylez: 看到了， cloudreader 吧。如果没有 kindle 能用么？？？
 * jiero 抱抱 pocoyo
 * jiero 觉得这里就我话多。
<adam8157> jiero: .
 * fhmdgxs 我来了
 * fhmdgxs 亲亲 jiero
<Zertad> Hello
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 为什么亲亲。。。我是男的啊。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157 fhmdgxs  Zertad  MeaCulpa
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 他基佬
<adam8157> mugebjgd: .
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你的嘴里一直塞着抹布。。。
<Zertad> .........
<roylez> adam8157: 找到没？
<adam8157> roylez: 发给你了
 * fhmdgxs jiero 因为我觉着我话最多。。
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 哦。那么交接给你。
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 自言自语很寂寞
<jiero> nyfair: 怎么还能 $0.01买 humble 么？我怎么记得最低价是 $1 - 从 3开始我就是付 $1 +
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 我没自言自语，只是不被理睬
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 必须再亲一口 同类
<jiero> fhmdgxs:  太奇怪了。。。
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 你看这样怎么着 咱俩互相理
<adam8157> roylez: 很鸡动 Octopress就是我想要的东西
<yall> .
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我3.14
<adam8157> roylez: 我咋总是比你out
<adam8157> yall: 点点, 你在啊
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 导wordpress容易么？
<MeaCulpa> 有DB的都是自虐...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 文本也是db嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 看着挺容易, 我希望convert到md, 用md存
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 文本可以版本管理
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋，你从了乐主席吧。
<roylez> adam8157: 我在wordpress.com也有一坨陈年的渣渣
<alvin_rxg> Title: WordPress.com — Get a Free Blog Here (@ wordpress.com)
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯
<adam8157> roylez: https://github.com/blog/342-hyde-the-python-static-site-generator
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Hyde - The Python Static Site Generator - GitHub (@ github.com)
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 为啥昨天不出来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Royal Bank of Scottland，有兴趣么？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我陪lp
<iGoogle> 啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你還不如直接復制下來= =
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 甲方都有兴趣
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  3.14是什么呢？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 最近风声紧...玩lp孩子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: SA
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刚刚给我打了电话
<MeaCulpa> jiero: $3.14 for humble
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 居然玩弄。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 纯SA? 有点那个
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  lol 好多啊。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 低端，是么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: JD看看，学习一下咯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我就怕连internet都不能上...
<iGoogle> roylez: 准备跳槽？
<roylez> iGoogle: 没有。刚刚给我打了电话。我说没兴趣
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 想我当年对着2aix 2hpux 不能上外网的日子...
<huntxu> roylez: 這個銀行在國內哪
<roylez> huntxu: 上海
<huntxu> roylez: 上海？
 * MeaCulpa 下班下班
<roylez> huntxu: 想来不？
<adam8157> roylez: 等我折腾完了wp->md, 你也把那堆东西转了哈, 我还偶尔去翻呢
<huntxu> roylez: SA不幹
<adam8157> roylez: 苏格兰银行好厉害的
<huntxu> adam8157: 你去吧
<huntxu> roylez: 獵頭看你帥一直盯著你哦
<adam8157> huntxu: 得看啥职位
<roylez> adam8157: 2007买了abn amro
<iGoogle> adam8157: 倒闭的银行，最好混钱了。是不。
<iGoogle> roylez: 最帅了。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 苏格兰皇家倒闭? 开玩笑把你
<adam8157> roylez: 啥玩儿
<iGoogle> adam8157: 说不定，一风暴。就倒闭了。这年月。
<adam8157> roylez: 算了 我不找python实现了 就ot了
<roylez> iGoogle: 欧盟惦记英国人的钱。英国人惦记苏格兰人的钱
<iGoogle> 支持苏格兰独立
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> roylez: octopress
<adam8157> roylez: 刚才找了个py实现
<roylez> adam8157: .
 * iGoogle 对py敏感
<adam8157> roylez: 得随大流, 活跃的才好
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e不喜欢py?
<roylez> adam8157: py还活跃？...
<adam8157> roylez: 我是说这个需求就该选octopress
<adam8157> roylez: 虽然我不用ruby
<MeaCulpa> roylez: AIX还是Linux
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 电话给我 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: citrix
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不过这不是问题的吧
<MeaCulpa> 擦，底端
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这你都认得？糕手
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 电话给我啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 糕手
<roylez> MeaCulpa: google contacts里找到了
<jiero>  /me 最上面的一概看不懂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: email给我
<huntxu> 為什麽小依發音是酷胖不是酷耙呢
<huntxu> 最後的鼻音是哪裏來的
<adam8157> huntxu: 从体型得来
<huntxu> adam8157: 哦，忘了這點
<alvin_rxg> > Time.now
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/171756.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: Canonical终止支持Kubuntu_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM (@ www.cnbeta.com)
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<jiero> roy
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: kubuntu终于咯屁了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ??? 啥事？？
<roylez> jiero: 又找抽不是？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 好事，反正我不喜歡 KDE
<jiero> roylez: 你坏蛋。。。
<jiero> roylez: 找抽
 * roylez 获得了功勋“袋鼠的鄙视”
<nyfair> jiero: 1美分可以哦，我今天刚试过
<roylez> nyfair: indie bundle？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/02/04/htc-acknowledges-wifi-security-flaw-says-it-deliberately-kept-i/
<alvin_rxg> Title: HTC 承认 Wi-Fi 有安全性漏洞，知道但故意不说 (@ engadget.com)
<nyfair> roylez: 嗯
<nyfair> 粘粘世界以前1的时候下过，所以没再花6美元
<CyrusYzGTt> http://hunan.voc.com.cn/article/201202/201202071639001268.html  求800G數據，，還有求1TB的硬碟。。
<roylez> adam8157: 还没下班？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 我国发布世界上分辨率最高全月图 - 热点推荐 - 湖南在线 - 华声在线 (@ voc.com.cn)
<roylez> adam8157: 打算架到哪里？
<adam8157> roylez: 这就闪
<adam8157> roylez: 我有空间啊
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 你居然有空间
<adam8157> roylez: rsync到我的空间就好了啊
<roylez> adam8157: 为什么不打包寄给我？
<adam8157> roylez: 那是
<adam8157> roylez: 啥?
<yue_> 国家搞什么都不开源
<roylez> adam8157: 把你的空间打包寄给我
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。$0.01的话我也实施。
<adam8157> http://mikeshea.net/pueblo.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Pueblo: Python Markdown Static Blogger (@ mikeshea.net)
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<alvin_test> http://goo.gl/lL7C
<alvin_rxg> Title: 豆瓣小组 (@ douban.com)
<alvin_rxg> great
<roylez> adam8157: octopress最好的地方在于默认模板还成....
<alvin_test> http://goo.gl/3Y8P
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Willkommen bei Facebook - anmelden, registrieren oder mehr erfahren (@ facebook.com)
<alvin_rxg> 為啥是德語的？
<imtxc> 啥空间。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 买了再卖，正版的啊。
<jiero> 能用、
<imtxc> github是300M  不知道heroku  是多大啊？
<jiero> nyfair:  过一段时间再卖出。
<nyfair> jiero: 有人会买？windows上盗版都有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天没上课?
<jiero> nyfair:  android 版本的啊
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<jiero> nyfair: 这次和以往不一样。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好轻松啊 
<jiero> nyfair: 不过太辛苦了，赚不了几个钱，算了。
<nyfair> jiero: android那些apk也都有盗版的啊
<jiero> nyfair: 卖给老外
<jiero> nyfair: lol
<jiero> nyfair: $0.01 换 $1人家也许干
<Zertad> 去吃晚饭。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 快点去找女朋友吧
<alvin_rxg> 找啊找，找到一個好朋友，敬個禮，握握手，你是我的好朋友……     >_>
 * jiero 第一次用双核变编译速度快哦。
<jiero> 以前傻傻的一直只用单核。
<alvin_rxg> 不是大項目，留著另一個核幹別的事
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 又装上 wesnoth了
<jiero>  alvin_rxg 现在感觉即使双核编译也正常使用啊，
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 刚才我就感觉正常。
<alvin_rxg> 看你幹嗎了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 看 180P
<alvin_rxg> 180..
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 来加入我搞 Wesnoth 战役吧
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 啥意思？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 做个 wesnoth mod
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 聽起來不錯
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你首先要去碰碰原版的
<phoenixlzx> hi
<phoenixlzx> 谁帮忙测试下镜像源
<alvin_rxg> debian 嗎？
<phoenixlzx> Archlinux的 repo-ck archlinuxfr catalyst
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=362808
<xdong> 下班回家
<alvin_rxg> 請問誰在國內使用 Opera 的？開啟 turbo 後，能訪問 http://goo.gl/p2l0X 嗎？
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: Opera turbo 能訪問 http://goo.gl/p2l0X 嗎？
<stlifey> alvin_rxg: 可以，opera和FF都可以
<alvin_rxg> stlifey: 也能正常播放裏邊的視頻？
<stlifey> alvin_rxg: 可以
<alvin_rxg> 怎麽會……以前還說只允許德國的來著
<stlifey> alvin_rxg: 不过opera的HTML5要gstreamer做后端吧
<stlifey> 很卡好像=。=
<alvin_rxg> 網速還是 flash?
<stlifey> alvin_rxg: 网速
<alvin_rxg> 好吧…
<alvin_rxg> stlifey: 這個呢？ http://wstreaming.zdf.de/zdf/300/120116_ludwigslust_fs_fdw.asx
<stlifey> Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: wstreaming.zdf.de
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> stlifey: 是 opera turbo 嗎？
<stlifey> alvin_rxg: 是
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> stlifey: flash 版本的可以播放，就是速度慢？
<stlifey> alvin_rxg: 嗯，而且turbo和flash没关系吧
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 校准指南针是啥意思在android上
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: bot?
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: => #android
<LOL_> http://twitter.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 人机合一？高级呀
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 人机合一？
<alvin_rxg> aösdjfß0)U?)U$ÜIrjasiojf+pdidfaökd
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: #android需要be identified...
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: => nickser
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: => nickserv
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..剛醒，，
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  300GB (15000RPM) SAS Hard Drive = how cool is it?
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: forgive me
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..好吧，， 
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: my english is bad...
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 查辭典
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: http://www.youporn.com
<jiero> lol_ ...
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  kick him out
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> lol 什麽 lol
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  I saw a DELL 17.3" Laptop... I want it for free... 
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 給 dell 公司寫信，說你是學生，很窮，想要台筆記本
<cleamoon> jiero: asus tf201 is awesome.
<zlei> 推荐一个快速的文件管理器吧
<zlei> gno和xfce带的都不够快啊
<cleamoon> zlei: rox
<zlei> cleamoon: 谢谢 ,我去试试
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ... Im no more a student...
<lolicon> zlei: bash
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 工作了？
<LOL_> jiero: 17.3" is big?
<jiero> cleamoon:  I want a laptop with 17 inch screen...
<zlei> lolicon: bash是文件管理吗
<zlei> lolicon: 我用zsh
<lolicon> zlei: 那就 zsh ……
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  not really...
<LOL_> cleamoon: 17 inch是大的吗？
<zlei> 升级后zsh启动也变慢了,不知道是不是我用btrfsd 的原因
<cleamoon> jiero: it will be too big and heavy to carry around.
<LOL_> cleamoon: what about 13 inch?
<cleamoon> LOL_: my laptop is 15 and i feel already big...
<cleamoon> LOL_: i think 13 is fine.
<LOL_> cleamoon: oh
<mugebjgd> zlei: zsh的问题吧
<jiero> cleamoon:  I tried a 17.3 macbook pro , its alright
<mugebjgd> zlei: systemd btrfs很快的
<LOL_> cleamoon: do you see the film that called you've got mail ?
<cleamoon> jiero: have you try to put it in your bag?
<zlei> mugebjgd: 你也用btrfs吗,看来我得换固态硬盘了
<cleamoon> LOL_: no.
<zlei> cleamoon: rox不支持收藏夹和缩略图啊？
<LOL_> cleamoon: actor is Tom Hanks
<alvin_rxg> rox 系列應該只有 roxterm 能用吧？
<jiero> cleamoon:  get a new bag then :)
<mugebjgd> zlei: 不是， 普通硬盘 
<cleamoon> zlei: no that's why it's fast.
<cleamoon> LOL_: is it good?
<cleamoon> jiero: yean, you can do it...
<zlei> 看不懂英文
<LOL_> cleamoon: i think its
<zlei> cleamoon: 确实很快
<zlei> cleamoon: 谢了
<cleamoon> LOL_: what is about?
<LOL_> jiero: how did you get the macbook for free?
<cleamoon> zlei: mc is also fast.
<LOL_> cleamoon: a love story
 * jiero think, and laugh at the usb plug designers.
<cleamoon> LOL_: you can steel a macbook for free... 
<jiero> lol_ you silly, I can try others' or in apple store.
<cleamoon> LOL_: love story.....
<jiero> lol_ become a apple staff then ask for a macbook
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<LOL_> jiero: ...
<jiero> lol_ im nearly asleep
<LOL_> jiero: its just afternoon.
<ictxiangxin> 我的empathy窗口关掉之后，还能收到消息吗？
<ictxiangxin> 会不会有什么提示？
<LOL_> cleamoon: what do you think about ipod touch? its good?
<alvin_rxg> ictxiangxin: 開啟保持鏈接的選項吧？
<ictxiangxin> ok，我试一下
<cleamoon> LOL_: i don't have an ipod touch...
<LOL_> cleamoon: en
<cleamoon> LOL_: you want to buy one?
<LOL_> Guest45348: who are you ?
<Guest45348> LOL_ oldman
<LOL_> Guest45348: 那version我干啥
<ictxiangxin> 我的ubuntu桌面经常失效
<LOL_> cleamoon: 还只是一个想法而已
<ictxiangxin> 是不兼容的原因吗？
<LOL_> Guest45348: ？
<cleamoon> LOL_: what do you want to get from it? you can buy iphone.
<Guest45348> LOL_ just test , no any other reason
<LOL_> cleamoon: iphone is too expensive to me 
<LOL_> Guest45348: where are you from?
<Guest45348> unknown space
<Guest45348> LOL_ unknown space
<LOL_> Guest45348: ...
<LOL_> Guest45348: et?
<cleamoon> LOL_: ...buy a chinese stuff then.
<Guest45348> LOL_ maybe another world , for soul
<LOL_> cleamoon: 俺说的就是中国的iphone买不起
<LOL_> Guest45348: 。。。
<LOL_> Guest45348: from mars?
<LOL_> Guest45348: do you talk in english?
<cleamoon> LOL_: ...
<cleamoon> LOL_: buy a psp vita.
<LOL_> Guest45348: s/english/chinese
<Guest45348> LOL_ three language , a little chinese
<cleamoon> Guest45348: which three languages can you speak?
<LOL_> Guest45348: 懂汉语你丫的不早说，，，还我半天想不起的单词
<alvin_rxg> us english, uk english, etc. xD
<LOL_> 。。。
<Guest45348> LOL_ what?
<user88881> Orz，你们啊
<LOL_> Guest45348: 那丫的不是懂点汉语吗
<LOL_> Guest45348: 听不懂？
<Guest45348> LOL_ francais 1st, english 2nd, and chinese a little
<alvin_rxg> a little chinese
<LOL_> Guest45348: do you understand my words i said just?
<alvin_rxg> Guest45348: holla
<Guest45348> i gota it
<LOL_> Guest45348: 法国人？
<hoxily> Guest45348: 法国人你好
<Guest45348> LOL_ bonjour 
<Guest45348> LOL_ or bonsoir
<LOL_> francais跟法国没关系吧。。。
<snugglecat> http://images.infzm.com/medias/2012/0120/50648.jpeg
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: holla is spanien 
<alvin_rxg> xD
<LOL_> Guest45348: where are you?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 在看啥书
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我们大赶快上去带套
<Guest45348> LOL_ au revoir
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 警花少妇白燕妮
<alvin_rxg>  /ˌəʊ rəˈvwɑː(r); ˌorəv`wɑr/ (French 法) goodbye until we meet again 再见
<cleamoon> Guest45348: why are you leaving?
<LOL_> Guest45348: talk in chinese 
<ictxiangxin> empathy怎么设置后台接收啊？
<ictxiangxin> 我关掉聊天室后，就直接退出来
<hoxily> LOL_: bonsoir
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 龙战士传说
<cleamoon> hoxily: are you that french guy?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 阿里布达年代纪
<hoxily> cleamoon: 不是
<LOL_> hoxily: 。。。
<cleamoon> ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 淫术炼金士
<hoxily> bonsoir就跟洗洗睡吧一个意思
<hoxily> 是不是
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 恶魔养殖者
<hoxily> cJether: 晚上好
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 金鳞岂是池中物
<cJether> hoxily: 你是？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 龙使
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 炼狱天使
<cJether> hoxily: 你是bot么
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 堕落之王
<hoxily> cJether: irc挂机灌水监控者
<hoxily> cJether: 不是
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 小芳芳童话集
<Ansik>  LOL_:  ~，~
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 姐夫的荣耀
<hoxily> cJether: 由于QQ群一片寂静，所以来这里看热闹
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 骑士的血脉
<cJether> hoxily: 我觉得这个比QQ群好
<soiamso> 微博也实名制了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 女友的故事
<cJether> hoxily: 能来这里的都是高手
<cJether> soiamso: 今天收到短信，说微博实名制了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 睡着的武神
<soiamso> hoxily: qq群人数有限制
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 妖刀
<cJether> hoxily: qq群的人没这里的人有水平
<straybirdsnest> LOL_: 乃在推荐电影？
<hoxily> cJether: 他们说高手都很忙，不会发言的。
<cJether> 我听说过《妖刀》
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 逍遥小散仙
<cJether> 我推荐电影啊
<cJether> 谁没看过都要去看
<cJether> 行吗
<LOL_> straybirdsnest: 对
<cJether> 《肖申克的救赎》
<cJether> 《辛德勒的名单》
<cJether> 《十二怒汉》（1957）
<cJether> 《飞越疯人院》
<LOL_> Ansik: 你给推荐几本
<cJether> 《阿甘正传》
<straybirdsnest> 《阿甘正传》，好片子
<cJether> 《黄金三镖客》
<cJether> 《楚门的世界》
<cJether> 《搏击俱乐部》
<soiamso> hoxily: 这个是真话
<cJether> 《低俗小说》
<cJether> 《本杰明·巴顿奇事》
<cJether> 哪个没看过就去看
<cJether> 《绿色奇迹》
<alvin_rxg> kk 不在，你們就刷屏是吧？
<cJether> 《遗愿清单》
<cJether> 呃
<cJether> 我错了
<LOL_> 。。。
<hoxily> soiamso: 所以去翻翻log也许更有效率。如果加上搜索。
<LOL_> 小k没在
<straybirdsnest> 其实某binker消失以后，吾辈觉得到聊天室就少了个能聊的人
<straybirdsnest> 过两天得回学校了，到时后又要熄灯政策咯。
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 俺那也熄灯
<cJether> 我的网站PR到2了
<cJether> Google PR
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 大几？
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 表示寝室有人帮忙开电，毫无鸭梨
<Guest24879> cJether: 你可以向某vpn网络申请免费vpn了
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 大几都一样啦，都得做等失业呢，或者被就业。
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 俺这不能
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 不能偷电？
<Guest24879> sr
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 不能
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 那乃还真小悲催啊，其实偷电也没用，还得上课呢。
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 是整个楼层断电，当然楼道有点，但没人去接
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 吾要是说吾等是直接去拉闸乃有啥感想？
<yetone> hello
<yetone> ati
<yetone> 真无聊啊
<yetone> 拜拜
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 感想就是牛X
<straybirdsnest> yetone: 要是某bot在，就会自动回复咯
<jyfl987> tnnd 一个德国佬在抱怨说他用的是 50/5 mbps 的网络
<jyfl987> 我跟他说 老子用的是2m的
<straybirdsnest> jyfl987: 表示家里用1M的路过一下
<Guest24879> alvin_rxg: 他是在说你吗？
<user88881> jyfl987: 德国的那个上传也挺慢的
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 其实除了冬天和为了庆贺，拉闸一点意义没有
<user88881> jyfl987: 50M的下载，上传才5M
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 嗯
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 话说乃们都木有围观过某binker为啥消失了？
<jyfl987> user88881: 足够了嘛
<user88881> jyfl987: 按比例来说还是稍微有点慢
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 英文不好，binker is ?
<user88881> jyfl987: 当然，用用足够了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还在岳母那么
<Kandu> user88881: 50/5 < 2/0.05
<user88881> jyfl987: 不像国内，上传才512kbps
<L-----D> 我现在用30M的
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 是这里的深夜党之一啊
<L-----D> 上传不知多少
<jyfl987> L-----D: 512k
<jyfl987> L-----D: 你在哪里用50m?
<Kandu> user88881: 我錯了
<snugglecat> 那个香肠好久没上了阿
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 好像是有这么个人，but俺晚上来的不是很勤
<L-----D> jyfl987, 以前20M的时候 上传2M 升了30M不知道增加了没
<L-----D> jyfl987, 上海 
<user88881> 如果上传和下载对等的话，那就爽了
<Guest24879> snugglecat: 香肠可能被老婆吃了，lol
<jyfl987> L-----D: 我想知道你在哪里
<jyfl987> 我家里那城市也有20M的光纤了
<jyfl987> 199一个月 还包电信手机套餐 nnd 真爽
<user88881> jyfl987: 20M光纤，上传是多大的？
<snugglecat> 哦
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 吾辈怎么记得乃也是深夜党成员之一啊
<L-----D> jyfl987, 差不多 一样的么 就是电信我的e家那个套餐
<Guest24879> snugglecat: 你没被女的吃了？
<cJether> 这里谁玩Wordpress:)
<user88881> cJether: 不玩，想玩
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 不会吧，你认得俺？
<user88881> cJether: 主要是想作为个人的知识管理系统用
<cJether> ^
<cJether> Wordpress是博客
<Guest24879> cJether: 咋玩，求教
<cJether> user88881: 博客
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 某段时间经常挂这个，然后乃ID比较好认
<user88881> cJether: 前一段时间用wiki，感觉不太好用
<cJether> user88881: 你想在本机架设
<cJether> user88881: 还是要租用空间架设
<Ansik> user88881: 我觉得org-mode不错。
<cJether> user88881: www.smartoys.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 智能玩具 (@ smartoys.org)
<user88881> cJether: 主要是本机用
<Guest24879> Guest24879: 我id? Guest24879 这个id ?
<cJether> user88881: 我没试过，架设Web服务器（Tomcat什么的）
<user88881> Ansik: 啥意思，wordpress里面的org-mode ?
<jyfl987> L-----D: 你测下那个上传速度看看 要是还不错 可以在家开服务器了
<Guest24879> cJether: vps架设
<cJether> Guest24879: 不会
<Ansik> user88881: emacs
<Guest24879> cJether: 。。。
<user88881> cJether: 本机很简单啊，
<cJether> Ansik: 我用过一下emacs
<user88881> Ansik: 哦，那个不太会用，
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: lol的这个
<cJether> user88881: 本机简单，可是没用过啊 
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 哦
<user88881> Ansik: 基本还是用vim
<cJether> 那个emacs就是Ctrl-X Alt-X
<cJether> 这样操作
<cJether> 跟vim很不一样
<Ansik> org-mode确实方便。
<Guest24879> vim ctrl也不少。。。
<cJether> 没发现
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 另外这边zhan啊alvin_rxg这些人也挺好认的
<cJether> vim的操作好像没有ctrl和alt
<jyfl987> 我日常好多ctrl操作
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 嗯，
<user88881> Ansik: org-mode方便怎么说？
<Guest24879> cJether: vim没ctrl。。。
<jyfl987> 我把 ctrl+hjkl 映射到 切换标签页 和新建 关闭标签页上了
<jyfl987> 非常方便
<user88881> Ansik: 可以匹配各种语法？
<cJether> Guest24879: vim有ctrl？？
<cJether> vim没有ctrl的
<Guest24879> cJether: 你就没按过ctrl c?
<Guest24879> cJether: 。。。
<Ansik> user88881: 嗯。
<cJether> 呃……
<cJether> 我忘了            
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 你啥时候开学
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 没差几天了
<Guest24879> Ansik: 求书
<cJether> 可是
<cJether> vi主要不是ctrl
<cJether> 我有二手书
<cJether> 有人要么
<Ansik> Guest24879: 啥书？
<Guest24879> straybirdsnest: 都差不多
<straybirdsnest> Guest24879: 想想应该都差不多
<Guest24879> Ansik: 想炼狱天使这类的哲学作品
<Ansik> 。。。。。。。
<Ansik> 敢不敢不用马甲求书。
<cJether> 为毛中文IRC channel这么少呢
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=362808
<Guest24879> Ansik:它们 深刻探讨了人类内心的罪恶
<phoenixlzx> 大家帮忙测一下
<Ansik> MD，刚又不是我在这推荐书呢。找我要啥书呢。
<cJether> 我有一本 英文版 现代操作系统 2nd:)
<cJether> 谁要啊
<straybirdsnest> IRC天朝文频道确实不多啊
<cJether> 20元转让
<cJether> 运费自付
<Ansik> 找 CyrusYzGTt 要。那是文艺青年，常常研究人类内心的罪恶。
<Guest24879> Ansik: 你是同行吗
<Ansik> Guest24879: 你从哪看出我是了？
<Guest24879> Ansik: 从你知道这是啥书就可看出你是
<Ansik> Guest24879: 我说了吗？
<Guest24879> Ansik: 嗯
<Ansik> Guest24879: 问度娘。
<Guest24879> Ansik: 。。。
<Guest24879> Ansik: 不给拉到
<Guest24879> 。。。小气
<Ansik> 哟哟哟。。。
<Ansik> 没谁事收藏这书啊。
 * Guest24879 quit
<straybirdsnest> 表示一般看PDF的无奈路过，还堆了好多书没看，一只懒鬼伤不起
<soiamso> cJether: 真贵
<Ansik> 谁硬盘上不存个几G的书啊。
<cJether> 现代操作系统
<cJether> 经典大T书籍
<straybirdsnest> Ansik: 主要很多书确实太贵，而且还买来不一定看
<cJether> 经典书太多了
<soiamso> Ansik: 能看完的就不多
<straybirdsnest> Ansik: 偶尔买的书倒是会看完，床头书大好。
<Ansik> 确实。
<Ansik> 买的文学类的基本都能看完，技术的就难说了，迫不得已了才逛看几天。
<straybirdsnest> 最近下了几本挺厚的PDF，看了1/3左右都抗不住
<straybirdsnest> 很多书还得开着词典看，比较恶心
<cJether1> Java编程思想太难看下去了
<cJether1> 算法导论也是
<cJether1> 受不了了
<cJether1> 飞
<cJether1> 我昵称变不回来了
<straybirdsnest> .....
<cJether> xingle
<cJether> 行了
<cJether> 昵称好了
<straybirdsnest> 最近才发现/host能用算啥水平，哈哈哈哈
<cJether> 这里有做游戏开发的吗
<cJether> 有做游戏开发的么
<Stifler> .
<cJether> ？
<cJether> 看电影么
<soiamso> cJether: 很多游戏都开源吧，看看humble bundle 那些
<cJether> soiamso: ……
<cJether> soiamso: 那我无语以对
<soiamso> cJether: 看代码更快点吧
<cJether> soiamso: 我反正从来没看过代码
<L-----D> lol
<cJether> soiamso: 我懒得读代码
<cJether> 我会做马里奥哦
<cJether> 谁愿意加入我，学习，并帮我做游戏
<cJether> www.smartoys.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 智能玩具 (@ smartoys.org)
<cJether> 跟我能学习游戏
<L-----D> ...
<cJether> 想过么
<cJether> 不过得给我做游戏作为条件
<L-----D> 你想做哪类游戏
<cJether> 都是些小游戏:)
<cJether> 做完后代码我不要
<cJether> 只要署名上写上“指导：Jether”
<cJether> 就可以了
<L-----D> 你觉得会有人那么傻么
<cJether> 为啥
<cJether> “作者：你自己”
<cJether> “指导：Jether”
<cJether> 行不
<cJether> 确实有人跟我这么干
<cJether> 我只要找那些非计算机专业的能人
<cJether> 就行了
<cJether> L-----D: 看这个
<cJether> L-----D: http://www.smartoys.org/2012/02/06/java-swing-%E8%B4%AA%E5%90%83%E8%9B%87%E6%B8%B8%E6%88%8Fsnakes1-0%E5%B1%95%E7%A4%BA/
<soiamso> L-----D: 估计没有搞清楚这里的情况
<alvin_rxg> Title: Java Swing 贪吃蛇游戏Snakes1.0展示 (@ smartoys.org)
<Ansik> cJether: 你游戏开发很牛？
<cJether> Ansik: 还行吧
<L-----D> 这估计不是他开发的
<cJether> 这个确实不是我开发的
<L-----D> 我以前就见过这个截图
<cJether> 我指导别人开发的
<L-----D> 截图的时候还没有你那个署名
<cJether> 这图像很简单
<cJether> 所以相同很可能
<cJether> L-----D: 你想的太简单了
<cJether> 我给你看这个
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 找本尊所欲何事？
<L-----D> http://www.oschina.net/code/snippet_233271_8441
<alvin_rxg> Title: 我的第一个还算看得过眼的java游戏 - 代码分享 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<L-----D> 不就是这个么
<cJether> ？
<cJether> 等等
<cJether> 我问问他
<Ansik> CyrusYzGTt: 有人想和你讨论人内心深处的罪恶。
<Ansik> CyrusYzGTt: 走掉了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ ,,， 不能這麼說，，  人的內心是 一體多面的。。 
<Ansik> CyrusYzGTt: 他只想讨论那邪恶的一面。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ ,,那，，讓其看 戰爭史  酷刑史 就是。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 沾染 三千紅塵，
<Ansik> CyrusYzGTt: 他想看点更接近根源的。
<cJether> 那就是他
<CyrusYzGTt> ..不是，， 三千紅塵也有好的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ .. 那就看 現在社會，
<Ansik> CyrusYzGTt: 不够直观。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ .. 找尋慾望
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 找尋貪念
<cJether> 怎么了
<cJether> L-----D: 看了吗
<cJether> L-----D: 那是一个人哎
<L-----D> cJether, 这我刚才就看到了
<cJether> L-----D: 刚才我掉线了
<cJether> L-----D: 我会制作马里奥哦
<fanzeyi> Hello, 俺的ibus-pinyin的图标全挂了.. http://imagebin.org/197727
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<L-----D> cJether, you know what, I don't care
<fanzeyi> Arch linux .. ibus 1.4.1  ibus-pinyin 1.4.0
<cJether> L-----D: 你不喜欢游戏开发
<L-----D> cJether, 我只是觉得讨论这个 是在浪费时间
<cJether> L-----D: 为啥啊
<cJether> L-----D: 你会做游戏么
<cJether> L-----D: 为啥说是浪费时间
<L-----D> cJether, 你多大了
<cJether1> IRC很容易掉线
<MaskRay_> roylez: 求irb指定word boundary方法(readline)
<roylez> MaskRay_: 不明白你说的
<cJether1> IRC太容易掉线了
<roylez> MaskRay_: 我只有个inputrc，我的irbrc也在github，你可以都看看
<MaskRay_> roylez: 就像zsh中的WORDCHARS
<fanzeyi> MaskRay_: 用pry吧 =v=
<cfy> pocoyo: 你有没有试过我的密码列表？
<cJether1> 啊
<MaskRay_> fanzeyi: 好，
<cJether1> 我昵称又错了
<roylez> MaskRay_: 应该是无解
<iaXe> hello
<cfy> pocoyo: 估计不行。
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么不行？
<iaXe> xchat在oneiric下,还能提示有人在频道里提自己的名字吗?
<MaskRay_> roylez: Readline.basic_word_break_characters 能看，但改了没用
<cfy> pocoyo: 估计尝试不出来
<MaskRay_> cfy: 学ruby，有种perl白学的感觉，因为ruby都能做，而且更短更漂亮
<Stifler> .
<pocoyo> cfy: 为什么尝试不出来？
<cJether> ?
<cfy> pocoyo: 因为已经尝试了几万个密码了。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 呵呵。下次再学语言，如果没需求的话，我就选haskell或者erlang
<pocoyo> cfy: 那算了 我试了1个多小时，试了 300多万 还不行。感觉密码不复杂的。
<pocoyo> cfy: 现在人都学精了哈。
<cfy> pocoyo: 呵呵，是的。需要特定有优化过的字典
<MaskRay_> cfy: 为啥erlang因为是你同行吗
<cfy> MaskRay_: 是啊，据说通信啥的，用的多，不是么
<cfy> MaskRay_: 啥并行处理，虽然不懂，但是感觉很nb的样子
<roylez> adam8157: 用老妈的帐号玩qq扑克，老妈想用脚踢我....
<cfy> MaskRay_: 你最近有没有emerge?发现libpcre出问题了
<cfy> MaskRay_: 库没链接上。。。现在是好了。
<MaskRay_> cfy: dev-libs/libpcre-8.21[bzip2 cxx jit readline recursion-limit unicode zlib -static-libs]
<cfy> MaskRay_: 嗯？
<cfy> MaskRay_: 你还是8.2.1，看来没升级
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣c
<MaskRay_> 考虑弄个rubygems源
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 淘寶不是有個麼？？
<MaskRay_> CyrusYzGTt: 非ipv6
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ .. 好吧，， 自己建去，， 
<Ansik> cfy: 上次看你帖图里面lisp里括号匹配用不同颜色标记是怎么配置的？
<roylez> adam8157: http://nickcraver.com/blog/2012/02/07/stack-overflow-short-on-space/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Stack Overflow running short on space « Nick Craver (@ nickcraver.com)
<MaskRay_> roylez: ruby应该怎么学？看完the ruby programming language之后
<roylez> MaskRay_: 写着写着就会了。我看官方20分钟教程入门的。然后就是开始编
<L-----D> 2月8日起将汽柴油价每吨分别提高300元
<yall> roylez: 回帖，又不解锁的
<roylez> yall: 啥？
<yall> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=362163
<yall> 作为版猪，要 :em06 
<roylez> yall: .
<roylez> 原来是因为我特权才可以回的啊
<maivel> yuedu.fm
<ictxiangxin> 各位还好吗？
<ictxiangxin> kubuntu已经被我终生抛弃了。。。
<qmake> 为啥要说终生
<ictxiangxin> 它的软件中心在我的机器上就一直崩溃
<ictxiangxin> 而且休眠回复一直花屏
<ictxiangxin> 任务栏会神秘地出现一些杂点。。。
<samul> ubuntu相对于debian到底有哪些优势？
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 没有
<samul> Pwnna: :)
<Stifler> ...
<Stifler> Fedora吧
<samul> 看到kubuntu即将消亡想到的
<ictxiangxin> fedora我已经不想说了
<ictxiangxin> 从没用过
<Stifler> ?
<ictxiangxin> 今天本来准备装一下试试的
<ictxiangxin> 它的安装程序竟然无法识别我的分区。。。
<ictxiangxin> 我直接放弃fedora了。。。
<Stifler> -.-
<ictxiangxin> 说真的，我突然觉得win7是那么的可爱
<ictxiangxin> 它的图形化界面如此流畅及其兼容性确实不容易
<qmake> ...
<ictxiangxin> 你们都用的什么irc软件？
<wangzhao> 我在用irssi
<ictxiangxin> 这个我不喜欢
<ictxiangxin> 怎么屏蔽聊天室里的，“***加入聊天室”之类的信息？
<alvin_rxg> ictxiangxin: ignore join part
<alvin_rxg> ictxiangxin: 錯了，  /ignore * jion part
<ict> 我这里没有ignore这个命令？
<ict> 提示“未知命令”
<cfy> ictxiangxin: 看你的客户端文档
<ictxiangxin> 用/help之后，清单里面没有ignore
<cfy> ictxiangxin: 啥客户端？
<ictxiangxin> 我用的是empathy
<alvin_rxg> 竟然會沒有這些基本的命令…
<cfy> ictxiangxin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30249/in-empathy-irc-how-do-i-turn-off-the-joined-and-disconnected-messages
<alvin_rxg> Title: In Empathy IRC, how do I turn off the "joined" and "disconnected" messages? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack ... (@ askubuntu.com)
<cfy> ictxiangxin: google显示，你用的这个客户端缺少这个能力。
<ictxiangxin> 。。。
<cfy> ictxiangxin: 你可以换客户端解决这个问题。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 嗯，弱爆了
<ictxiangxin> 介绍个功能比较强点的
<cfy> ictxiangxin: 在emacs里用erc
<cfy> ictxiangxin: 各种功能。
<cfy> ictxiangxin: 选个带脚本的都行，irssi
<cfy> Irssi - The client of the future
<cfy> ictxiangxin: 不过是cli的。
<ictxiangxin> xchat如何？
<cfy> google it!
<foob> cfy: 
<cfy> foob: hi
<foob> cfy: （LOOP）总是返回NIL吗？
<void1> svn有什么办法能知道服务器的文件已经被更新
<ictxiangxin> 我的意思是好用吗？
<cfy> foob: 显然不是。pcl上应该有说。比如(loop repeat 0 finally (return 42))
<cfy> foob: (loop for i from 1 to 100 sum i)
<cfy> (loop for i from 1 to 100 sum i) => 5050
<cfy> 哈哈。emacs lisp也能跑 :D
<cfy> (macroexpand-all-1 '(loop for i from 1 to 100 sum i)) => (progn (let* ((i 1) (--cl-var-- 0)) (while (<= i 100) (setq --cl-var-- (+ --cl-var-- i)) (setq i (+ i 1))) --cl-var--))
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/rjG6J.jpg
<foob> cfy: 书上要到22章才给讲LOOP，现在有段代码看不懂了
<foob> never在LOOP里，这个表示什么意思
<cfy> roylez: 碉堡了。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 玩啥呢？
<cfy> foob: 就是循环判断。比如never x = while (not x)
<foob> LOOP真是复杂
<Stifler> fedora 怎么降级软件?
<cfy> foob: 嗯，都成一们语言了。
<cfy> foob: 不一定完全等价，while如果不满足了，会走finally,never就不清楚了。。
<cfy> foob: file://localhost/usr/share/doc/hyperspec-7.0/HyperSpec/Body/06_adb.htm
<cfy> foob: 看上去不完全等价，never不满足的。不执行finally
<Kandu> cfy: 試着用 lua 描述了一遍 lambda http://paste.debian.net/155441/  ,筆算了一遍 pred http://paste.debian.net/155442/  終於有點 lambda 演算的概念了..
<alvin_rxg> Title: debian Pastezone (@ debian.net)
<foob> never x 等于 while (not x)?汗，我还以为=也是LOOP的一部分呢
<cfy> Kandu: 我发现，看不懂lua了。。发现。。
<cfy> Kandu: 囧。睡觉。。。
 * Kandu 睡覺，大家晚安
<phoenixlzx> 各位
<phoenixlzx> 还有人么
<Stifler> ...
<chenshaoju> 测试
<chenshaoju> 不错，安卓上也能用IRC了。
<liuzhoou> chenshaoju: 哇。。用的什么？客户端？还是web?
<chenshaoju> 叫AndroIRC，免费的。
<samul> android下有什么虚拟终端推荐？
<chenshaoju> 我用的是CM7自带的
<liuzhoou> android 下的工具都没什么安全感。。
<chenshaoju> 基本上调教好了
<chenshaoju> 不过不确定是否是加密连接
<chenshaoju> 睡了各位晚安～～
<cleamoon> 有人弄过mifare classic吗？
<cleamoon> 有人弄过智能卡吗...？
<zerta_D> 没弄过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和frau schneider 搬到2人屋子了
<xgz> 测试
<gebjgd> popolon: ç ´ç ´è½®
<MeaCulpa_> ee/qui
<popolon> gebjgd, :)
<popolon> 抱抱龙
<knownbad> 快冻死了了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-08
<mengfei1> test
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 貌似德国人不抗冻和热，那地方冬暖夏凉
<cfy> MaskRay: 你ISP还没焕啊。。
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: trace要看么？
<fhmdgxs> hi
<fhmdgxs> 机器人不在了？
<fhmdgxs> www.baidu.com
<cfy> 都娘
<fhmdgxs> www.asdfkjl.com/asdfjle.sdfjdskf.sdfklsdjlf
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 长城
<MaskRay> cfy: 没换，怎么看出来的？
<cfy> MaskRay: ip 地址啊，你的cloak带的顺序有问题，先进频道，再带的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 剛翻了翻 lambda, 類型在 lambda 演算裡是什麼東西，也是通過應用，規約來表現麼?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 还没看 simply typed lambda calculus
<Kandu> MaskRay: 昨天翻了翻 churck encoding 和它的計算，真是精妙啊
<Kandu> church*
<Kandu> MaskRay: http://paste.debian.net/155441/
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯，numeral pair list 啥的
<adam8157> roylez: 来了.
<adam8157> roylez: 啥trace
<kingbo> 早
<roylez> adam8157: 昨天那事
<adam8157> roylez: 一般就是那些, 当然也可以把trace发给我, 我帮你核对下
<MaskRay> haskell的untyped lambda calculus解释器：https://github.com/MaskRay/hsnippet/tree/master/calculus/untyped
<yaoms> 哈喽
<MaskRay> Kandu: lua那function关键字太长
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，太長。我是剛接觸，不習慣單行，所以以 lua 描述了一遍，看着 lua 來學
<adam8157> roylez: 昨晚断网了, 上个月网费忘交了...
<roylez> adam8157: ............
<MaskRay> roylez: 要搭个rubygems mirror，看来……不容易
<roylez> MaskRay: taobao的人不是说了么，很多麻烦在里面
<MaskRay> roylez: 不像其他源那么有好，rsync啥的就好了
<roylez> MaskRay: 你有用不完的空间？
<cfy> 那commonlisp的quicklisp的就更麻烦了。
<shada> linux风扇太响各位有何良策啊？
<shada> 不是thinkpad，没法调速度
<cfy> 拆了。
<shada> windows下就安静得多，所以不是风扇问题
<ictxiangxin> 有人吗？
<ictxiangxin> /topic
<MaskRay> cfy: 写domain specific language，lisp确实不大方便，
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是吧。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我一直感觉lisp就是用来写domain specific language的呀
<MaskRay> cfy: 要表示其他的语法不容易。
<cfy> MaskRay: 跟什么语言比较呢？
<fhmdgxs> shada: 是转速不可调么
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell ruby， haskell可自定义 运算符（也就是说可用的操作符几乎无穷无尽），ruby语法灵活
<cfy> MaskRay: cl也一样啊
<shada> 是啊，转速调不了
<shada> 你们的，非ibm的电脑应该都有这个问题吧。
<kingbo> 今天怎么了，就剩６个人了
<roylez> MaskRay: ruby也可以自定义运算符
<kingbo> 你们在搞么子，统一进出啊
<MaskRay> roylez: 创造运算符
<roylez> MaskRay: 你把乘号改加号用都可以
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp的macro不行么?
<MeaCulpa> 妖风日盛
<MaskRay> cfy: 但还是sexp形式，DSL要的是清爽
<cfy> MaskRay: 我可以读入，解析成sexp的形式啊。然后么。。。用lisp与生俱来的能力
<cfy> MaskRay: 反正都是等价的呀。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 還要學習數理邏輯不?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 看TaPL吧，Types and Programming Languages
 * fhmdgxs ubuntu11.10 dt默认不带gnome3么
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过，cl的社区确实有点问题。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 每当有人说cl好时，总有人会说xxx也能做这个事情，而且更好。cl的yyy是不必要的。。。然后，开始讨论起来了。。。
<eexp> cfy: cl 能让人专注于写功能不。这点pl最好。不用在意啥语法。
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell的parsec wl-pprint都是优雅使用dsl的好例子。
<cfy> eexp: 嗯，有比如求和1到100,(loop for i from 1 to 100 sum i),返回值就是5050
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。等我空下来，学习下haskell.
<Kandu> cfy: 發現 MaskRay 比你會忽悠人
<cfy> Kandu: :D，你被忽悠了？
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: eexp: 表示好好学习基础知识，到时候不行，换就好了。其实，没所谓的 :D
<eexp> 胡说吧。我基础的都没学好。不一样用嘛。
<eexp> lol
<Kandu> XD
<cfy> eexp: - -!
<eexp> cfy: 的确啊。有2个例子了。perl和latex。
<eexp> 都顺手。都没学过啥。打倒书虫子。
<cfy> eexp: 嗯，直接用就好咯。。。
<eexp> :D
<cfy> eexp: .....
<cfy> eexp: 那一样的。。。别人先了解区别，学了，再用。你用了。。。然后发现问题，再学
<eexp> 那环视，最开始我都不知道嘛。都是听你说的，才去看的。
<cfy> eexp: 你看。。。如果我也不知道，你不永远不知道了。。。
<eexp> 那不更好。省得麻烦。 lol
<cfy> eexp: 环视还是有用的。。。
<eexp> 不好用啊。反正perl处理，无数道路。不必要环视嘛。
<MaskRay> 当其他语言的爱好者为其偏爱语言具有某一优美特性而兴奋时，Haskeller无动于衷，因为这样的特性在Haskell中比比皆是，已经没有什么好惊叹的了。
<roylez> adam8157: CEO果然很好当 http://battlehardened.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/a-5000-chair/
<eexp> 主要是有局限。不能统配。 cfy
<eexp> roylez: 老板最好当。
<roylez> eexp: 您最清楚了
<adam8157> roylez: 求
<roylez> adam8157: 球啥？
<eexp> 我想当。你给一个吧。
<adam8157> roylez: 球个ceo当当
<eexp> 球蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 求你个球。给你个球
<binker> 哈
<cfy> MaskRay: http://newartisans.com/2009/03/hello-haskell-goodbye-lisp/
<binker> 一大早就在上面灌水阿
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/12/0208/09/7PNV5P860001121M.html
<eexp> adam8157: 搞点好玩的来。你们公司有啥有趣的。
<eexp> 有前台没
<adam8157> eexp: 有
<MeaCulpa> lol
<eexp> 去照一个像来看下吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们前台如何？
<eexp> 不同角度
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不评论
<eexp> 不漏风啊。。。
<adam8157> 这里同事多
<eexp> 不评论，就照相
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要当ceo？ chife examination object?
<MeaCulpa> :)
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 你们问 gfrog 好了
<eexp> 就2个同事。啥多嘛
<eexp> 嘎嘛
<MeaCulpa> 蛙狗你们说说
<gfrog> eexp: 蛋蛋他不好意思说，每天见到前台都脸红， lol
<eexp> 嘎嘛不如你正经。 adam8157
<eexp> 哦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Big Bang里面Raj的风范？
<eexp> 性感的前台？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 以后上班前弄点小酒
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我喝酒不脸红的
<eexp> 看前台，才脸红。
 * MeaCulpa 那次在融科去晃悠VMWare的招聘会，看到门口的mm...难道是你们的前台？
<eexp> 提醒我了。下次有啥招聘会，我也要去参观下。
<adam8157> eexp: 你开的这头儿哦
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你说的是写字楼的前台？
<cfy> MaskRay: 等haskell把cl干掉。。lispworks,撑不住了。。。然后开源。。嗯。这样不错。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: no
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 鄙司的？ 
<eexp> 工作的最高境界：为了同事而工作。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 估计不是
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我猜也不是，lol
<MeaCulpa> 写字楼有前台？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: lol 我只是套话来着
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 融科有前台，就在进门那里，不过经常是坐个大佬爷们在那
<eexp> 越胖越色。记得有这句。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 是保安模样的吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，对，是保安
<eexp> 越瘦越有劲
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看我现在sawfish，emacs,还有编程都用lisp
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果换成了haskell,咋办？vim?
<eexp> cfy: 你这是为了lisp而lisp
<MeaCulpa> :P
<cfy> eexp: 嗯，我喜欢统一化
<eexp> lin历来喜欢零碎的。
<cfy> eexp: 如果能用lisp machine,就更爽了。
<cfy> eexp: opera可不零碎
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell xmonad emacs 
<eexp> 那是娱乐了。不是做事的
<cfy> MaskRay: 编辑器还是lisp啊。。
<MeaCulpa> xmonad...
<MeaCulpa> 改个配置还要重编译？
<eexp> 娱乐，就是投省心嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有可以和vim,emacs相等同的编辑器
<MeaCulpa> haskell有个奇怪的依赖，Gentoo里面
<MeaCulpa> cfy: scite...
<MaskRay> cfy: ee说的对，你这是为lisp而lisp，
<cfy> eexp: opera不省心
<MaskRay> 没装 app-editors/scite
<eexp> 够省心了啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，所以有时候我也想吐。。。lisp太多了。。。
<MaskRay> xmonad该配置要重编译
<MeaCulpa> scite只是一个范例，要自己定制很多东西
<MeaCulpa> awesome升级了要改配置，一样，:)
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 但是有通信机制，新的xmonad会把老xmonad管理的窗口信息读进来
<eexp> 破wm。fvwm最好了。从来不升级，不改配置。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/tangle-teezer-compact-styler-portable-cis-comb-90-yuan.html
<cfy> eexp: 那你也不用。。教主叛教
<eexp> 我要ccsm的某功能啊。
<eexp> 屏幕角，平铺窗口。
<eexp> 唬人
<cfy> eexp: 不用说了。教主叛教
<roylez> eexp: iGnome，你又淘气了
<eexp> 我要戳你们。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你觉得C和C++比，怎么样？
<roylez> eexp: .
<roylez> eexp: .
<eexp> c++是万恶之首
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell确实不错，我也确实用不到宏。其实，haskell是可以替代lisp,在我这里。
<eexp> palomino|working: roylez 学你
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 所以就像重新加载配置。唯一缺陷是编译出来的elf大了点，我的有19M，strip后12M
<eexp> 破马最近老不活动呢
<cfy> MaskRay: 但是，lisp也有很多东西可以学习，lisp已经满足我的需求了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 以后，也可以随时换成haskell.
<MeaCulpa> 我现在用一个GitHub上的小东西，Echinus
<eexp> cfy: 来学tex
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell有学不完的东西
<eexp> 这也学不完。
<cfy> eexp: tex......
<cfy> MaskRay: 我感觉lisp也是。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 一个简单概念可以牵扯到很多论文
<eexp> 就是灵活得好。 cfy 来不。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。
<eexp> 疼疼怎么autoop?
<cfy> eexp: 我死守latex
<eexp> cfy: 去死吧。我说的，不就是latex嘛。
<eexp> 然后，你就抛弃cl
<jiero> 都玩 latex 为啥呢。
<eexp> 没空搞这了
<eexp> 可以玩出各种花样嘛。 jiero
<cfy> eexp: 我以为你说的就是tex...
<cfy> eexp: 高德纳的那tex!!!!
<cfy> jiero: 你来和 eexp 
<eexp> 以为你不明白嘛。
<cfy> jiero: 你来和 eexp 说
<tenzu> eexp: 我升级了
<eexp> tenzu: 。
<jiero> cfy: 说什么？
<eexp> 怀孕了。疼疼
<jiero> tenzu: 真的？
<tenzu> 屁
<jiero> =:
<eexp> 已经生了？
<tenzu> 我想kick神
<MeaCulpa> tex没必要学吧，用的时候现成看看
<eexp> 男孩还是女孩
<MeaCulpa> 深究太操蛋了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 他们要玩，所以学
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 比如你要玩 et ，要学
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你们18m的要求太低。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: :) 要求低才能普氏
<MeaCulpa> 18m追求普适
<eexp> 啥。。。
<MeaCulpa> 大众的机器
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ET不需要学习啦...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 凑热闹即可
<eexp> 那咋不。。额。你也是用win
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 是，我win
<MeaCulpa> 但我的win至少有整套unix coreutils, 有sed awk, 有盒子有平铺
<eexp> 大众化忽悠
<MeaCulpa> 比不少人的Ubuntu舒服不少了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<eexp> 变种的。折腾。
<MeaCulpa> imagemagick, ffmpeg, mplayer娱乐
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 套着windows外皮的unix
<MeaCulpa> aira2c 瞎子阿
<MeaCulpa> s/瞎子阿/下载
<eexp> 蛋疼的
<MeaCulpa> 要是我用putty连本机，甚至我可以irssi
<jyfl987> 昨天把平板刷了android 4.0 感觉很不错
<cfy> MaskRay: 你觉得C和C++比，怎么样？
<cfy> jiero: 随便说啥
<mengfei> 我前天把刚买的平板刷了android 4，没做好，不好用，昨天又刷回2.05了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: windows下面curl和wget都是刚刚的，好用
<cfy> MaskRay: knuth在用cweb呢。。
<jyfl987> mengfei: 那取决于你什么板
<MeaCulpa> eexp: Windows的默认shell有变量有重定向，只不过任务调度有点渣渣
<roylez> tenzu: 那梳子相 adam8157 不错，你可以考虑买一个给你老婆过节
<tenzu> roylez: 啥?
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.smzdm.com/tangle-teezer-compact-styler-portable-cis-comb-90-yuan.html
<mengfei> 不是，是官方的andorid4固件还是测试版，好多功能都不行，还老是崩溃，软件市场都连不上
<adam8157> roylez: 啊?
<roylez> adam8157: 香裆
<jyfl987> mengfei: 我说什么牌子？
<DBLobster> MeaCulpa: unix coreutils 只能装到服务器上吧.
<mengfei> 昂达的，便宜货
<MeaCulpa> DBLobster: Windows Binary, gnu version. GNU 就是要把unix goodie 免费了跨平台
<DBLobster> 哦
<DBLobster> GNU的啊, 我以为说的 M$ 的
<MeaCulpa> mingw 编译，不用bundle Cygwin dll
<MeaCulpa> M$ --
<DBLobster> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=274
<MeaCulpa> M$的无视
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你能玩出一个fvwm来？
<roylez> eexp: http://jandan.net/2012/02/08/edible-underwear.html
<nyfair> windows连utf-8的cmd shell都没有
<tenzu> roylez: 看起来不错的样子, 我想买一个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司桌子上的俩网口，只有一个能用了，是么？
<jyfl987> mengfei: 买个ainol的好了 novo7 paladin  499一台 mips的 发热小
<jyfl987> 出厂就是4.0
<metbsd> 现在标配都2.3，怎么你还用2.05
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/02/07/giant-life-like-statue-of-confucius.html
<mengfei> 我买的vi30豪华版，a10芯的，8寸屏，1024*768的，不过显示效果不好，
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道。你看 Monads in C++，C++的DSL
<mengfei> android版本是2.3.4的，2.05是固件版本
<jyfl987> mengfei: arm的发热有点大吧 续航又不如mips
<jyfl987> ainol那个就是屏幕有点不咋的
<Kandu> cfy: 還是不要在 c++ 上浪費時間好
<jyfl987> eexp: roylez adam8157 MeaCulpa theremin琴知道么 
<roylez> jyfl987: http://jandan.net/2012/02/07/full_metal_jousting.html
<roylez> jyfl987: 母鸡倒
<jyfl987> roylez: 你搜索下视频看看 很好玩
<Kandu> cfy: 發現 haskell 水好深，我現在連“類型”是什麼東西都還不知道
<roylez> jyfl987: 不知道你说啥，搜什么搜
<jyfl987> roylez: theremin 
<roylez> jyfl987: 700万播放，我颤抖了 http://youtu.be/nJYho56INKU
<Arnautovic> Hello
<cfy> Kandu: ..
<roylez> jyfl987: 老毛子发明的，果然
<jyfl987> roylez: 看不了youtube
<roylez> jyfl987: 挂代理啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 关键是这东西淘宝上有卖 有个日本人搞的 运费加起来才300
<roylez> jyfl987: ....................
<roylez> jyfl987: 这是我这辈子唯一想学的乐器
<roylez> jyfl987: 日本造的这个好丑。美国造的卖好几千
<jyfl987> roylez: 要不造个试试？ 这个很好玩吧
<jyfl987> roylez: 造一个用soc在中间增强音频的 支持刷固件 嘿嘿 我们就可以发布各种增强效果固件了
<roylez> jyfl987: 不会电子
<jyfl987> roylez: 那就期待我的同事吧 哈 
<jyfl987> roylez: 你在上海 上海有创客空间 那帮人会造 你可以去拜访下他们
<roylez> jyfl987: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc2NTAxNTY=.html
<jyfl987> roylez: 关键是拿到天线来 到时候插手机上就可以写程序了
<roylez> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjczNzE2Mjk2.html
<jyfl987> roylez: 对了 阿蛋有动手能力
<nyfair> 尺八？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是
<m9527> MSG bot hi
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一楼的两个都能用 :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: #￥%……&×（
<MeaCulpa> eexp: .... fvwm太低端，直接cygwin就玩了。 Native的大概没有
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 要玩就玩完全native额
<Arnautovic> http://imgur.com/a/SStXt#13
<Arnautovic> Which one is your favorite picture?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hashwm
<huntxu> fvwm低端
<huntxu> roylez: . 今天這麽早
<nyfair> cygwin贼慢
<mengfei1> test
<nyfair> 一个./configure直接能把人累死
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: hashtwm
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: cygwin sux
<nyfair> 干脆cross compile
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 公司笔记本屏幕太小了，所以没动力hashtwm
<mengfei1> 用android上来了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 你还用么
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不用，gnu的大多是跨平台了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不用，我就bb4win
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你居然公司笔记本也win32
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没办法，战略伙伴
<roylez> jyfl987: 这玩意潜力无限啊 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTAxMDUwNzky.html
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我知道跨平台啊，但是win上编译起来巨慢啊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: cross-compile吧
<MeaCulpa> win上还是直接下binary
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 公司的笔记本，有的人开机就起来3个eclipse...
<jyfl987> roylez: 动手搞吧？
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我知道 贵公司是java的大后台
<roylez> jyfl987: 人生苦短，而且没钱....
<jyfl987> roylez: fuck 那东西才几块钱阿 我最讨厌你们这种嘴脸了
<roylez> jyfl987: http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f17011043o1p0.html
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<roylez> jyfl987: 没时间是主要的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 连个聊天软件和email软件都是eclipse血统
 * MeaCulpa 午饭吃啥呢...
<jyfl987> roylez: 你天天在这里聊天 还说没时间 就跟adam说没钱一样虚伪
<jyfl987> roylez: 呵呵 长江水跟我无关
<adam8157> ...
<fhmdgxs> 那天那个截图变成网址的工具叫什么？
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 在？
<roylez> jyfl987: 你又激动了
<fhmdgxs> roylez: 他们经常发一个网址其实是自己的图片 在ubuntu里有这个工具么
<roylez> fhmdgxs: 自己写的脚本上传的
<fhmdgxs> roylez: 能详细说说原理？
<roylez> fhmdgxs: 没什么原理。http post 
<roylez> fhmdgxs: 学一门脚本语言吧
<fhmdgxs> roylez: 我会shell, 脚本语言真不太会
<fhmdgxs> roylez: 你们听歌一般用啥软件
<nyfair> foobar2000
<roylez> fhmdgxs: 你问错人了。我基本不听音乐
<roylez> fhmdgxs: 偶尔用 moc 听听电台
<fhmdgxs> roylez: thx
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: ubuntu下有foorbar2k?
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 不是吧 我记着原来有个死牛什么的 现在找不到了
<fhmdgxs> roylez: 下载东西呢
<roylez> fhmdgxs: pocoyo ？
<fhmdgxs> roylez: 就想找个能跟迅雷一样用的
<roylez> fhmdgxs: 没有。也没必要
<fhmdgxs> roylez: 那咋下载 就用Poco哟
<roylez> fhmdgxs: wget
<nyfair> 死牛还好吧
<nyfair> 0xDEADBEEF，名字不是一般的恶心
<nyfair> linux下的播放软件依赖都太多了，麻烦
<nyfair> 而且每个都能找到奇怪的问题，我还是傻瓜点wine个fb2k算了
<adam8157> mpd+mpc
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 死牛咋装啊
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 名字我也忍不了。。
<nyfair> sudo pacman -S deadbeef
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 我用的是u
<nyfair> 上次我给死牛的作者发了封信说他那种自定义解析cue的方式不标准，像增益、多音轨gapless都没法支持，他丫居然回我他自己用不到没兴趣管这些
<nyfair> 然后我就把这东西删了
<nyfair> sudo apt-get install deadbeef?
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: cue..多增益 多音轨。。 你丫太专业了
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 我就听个歌 还是木耳
<nyfair> 增益确实用不到，那是忽悠人的
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 是开源的吧。。你这么有兴趣你搞搞 顺便把名改了
<jyfl987> roylez: 打倒
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 咋？
<jyfl987> nyfair: 这很正常 
<nyfair> gapless换轨我以前也不知道，后来有一次有人告诉我我的foobar2000插件不支持这特性，我才明白有这东西
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 你那天截图变网址是用的脚本？
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 我觉着很神奇
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 想学学在我同学那装b用。。
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 我啥时候有截图变网址的脚本了？ 是ee的吧
<fhmdgxs> 不知道 就是你截个图迅速的就发出个网址来。。。。
<fhmdgxs> 就那个玩意
<jyfl987> 我只是说要做个工具 拖个图进去 就上传到cjb.net 并且把地址放到你剪贴板里
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: cjb.net 
<fhmdgxs> cjb.net不是代理么
<MeaCulpa> cjb 有http access?
<nyfair> 囧，求个能贴图的网址
<MeaCulpa> imm.io
<MeaCulpa> imgur
<fhmdgxs> 我有 那天他们给我两个
<fhmdgxs> http://ompldr.org/
<nyfair> 谢谢
<fhmdgxs> linux下你们用什么工具截图？
<MeaCulpa> scrot
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 许多服务
<fhmdgxs> 我试试先
<iaXe> hi
<iaXe> 这里谁有gitcafe的邀请码吗?
<fhmdgxs> 贴图的网站应该还是imgur.com最好 在我这边
<MeaCulpa> imgur要api key
<MeaCulpa> 要挖？
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 啥意思
<jiero> adam 是没钱买第三套房子吧
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 就是说要一个api key才能用api发图片
<jyfl987> jiero: 你完蛋了 阿蛋要拿你祭旗了
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 都是你惹得
<jyfl987> jiero: lol
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 貌似有共用的api
<adam8157> key
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不在我的机器旁，没法实验
<MeaCulpa> scrot有个-e参数，可以执行某条命令
<MeaCulpa> 在这里面，可以把抓来的图上传
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我一直用 gnome-screenshot -i 
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 上传到哪里？
<jyfl987> 好了 争取到 斗篷给贡献代码 那个项目要开工了 大家想要个什么名字？
<MeaCulpa> 我没进过gnome
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 和 ee似的传到 imagebin？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: immcurl () { curl -s --form image=@$1 --form submit=OK http://imm.io/store/ | awk -F '\"[:,]\"' '{print $4}'; }
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 最简单的恐怕是imm.io
<MeaCulpa> curl即可
<jiero> curl 我都没用过～～～
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那你生活太黯淡了...
<MeaCulpa> hmm 我可以调用这个immcurl函数， kacha_upaste () { scrot /tmp/scrop_tmp.png -bcsd 3 -e "echo | immcurl \$f | xsel -bi; rm \$f"; }
<MeaCulpa> 写在一行里太操蛋了，-e , 双引号里面要转移
<MeaCulpa> s/转移/转义
<MeaCulpa> 最后可以拿给tee和xsel, 地址弄进剪贴板
<MeaCulpa> 饭后妄语，估计有问题...
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: scort挺好用， 除了选择区域的划出的框不好看。。而且有点延时。。而且保存文件必须加扩展名好像
<MaskRay> imagemagick里的import
<jyfl987> MaskRay: import不照
<huntxu> jyfl987: 什麽項目？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 图形化的ee图片上传脚本 斗篷赞助代码 
<MaskRay> jyfl987: ?
<huntxu> 跟隨小依的，都打倒
 * fhmdgxs 有个小问题， gNome3里 terminal跟ff怎么没有最大最小化
 * fhmdgxs 按钮
<adam8157> roylez: https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/wiki/blog-migrations
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<roylez> adam8157: 我用exitwp转出来的完全是渣
<huntxu> adam8157: ..
<roylez> huntxu adam8157 你俩对上眼了？
<adam8157> roylez: https://gist.github.com/1274521
<roylez> adam8157: 暂时懒得弄了
<adam8157> roylez: 别嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 看过这个
<roylez> adam8157: 反正我那blog本来就没什么流量的
<adam8157> roylez: 别嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 你跟 huntxu 对眼去，别烦我
<adam8157> roylez: 别嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 我这边inkscape起不了，正在整个升级
<imtxc1> 我在_config.yml 里面配置了disqus_show_comment_count: true  为什么发布的文章里面还是不能评论呢？
<imtxc1> Comments  下面是空的了
<adam8157> roylez: 我转换的挺好的
<roylez> imtxc1: disqus帐号设了没
<roylez> adam8157: .
<imtxc1> roylez: disqus_short_name: imtxc
<adam8157> imtxc1: 你也在弄啊...
<adam8157> imtxc1: 地址呢 我看看
<imtxc1> adam8157: 恩 学习呢。
<imtxc1> adam8157: imtxc.github.com
<adam8157> imtxc1: 不错
<imtxc1> adam8157: 不知道为什么不能评论 是不是应该在发布文章的时候加什么东西啊。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 用过googlecode的git么
<adam8157> imtxc1: 我还没开始呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有. 只用过github和俺们公司的
<imtxc1> adam8157: 我就按那个文档一步步弄的。
<nyfair> googlecode经常被墙，速度巨慢
<adam8157> imtxc1: 哪个文档?
<adam8157> imtxc1: roylez 另外, markdown的源文件哪里去了?
<imtxc1> adam8157: http://lyhdev.com/note:octopress
<imtxc1> adam8157: sourse/_post
<imtxc1> source
<adam8157> imtxc1: 你的source没传github哈?
<imtxc1> adam8157: 传了啊
<adam8157> imtxc1: https://github.com/imtxc/imtxc.github.com
<adam8157> 哪里有
<imtxc1> adam8157: 另一个branches
<adam8157> imtxc1: o
<adam8157> imtxc1: 舒服啊.
<adam8157> imtxc1: 你玩儿ruby?
<imtxc1> adam8157: 不会、、才学呢。
<imtxc1> adam8157: 连那个评论都弄不出来
<adam8157> imtxc1: disqus注册了?
<imtxc1> adam8157: 是啊
<nyfair> 不会啊，github写blog怎么弄啊，有没有所见即所得的？
<imtxc1> roylez: 可以帮忙看看是哪里的问题不？
<MaskRay> rubygems有多大……15G了还没好
<imtxc1> roylez: https://github.com/imtxc/imtxc.github.com/blob/source/_config.yml
<roylez> imtxc1: 我刚升了libpng，现在vi都不能开了
<zlei`> 用emacs的有木有最大化下边还空了一截的
<imtxc1> roylez: 好像是我没有在disqus 上面 add site
<roylez> imtxc1: ...
<imtxc1> 可是也没选择的 octopress  一项啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/mNQ4m.jpg
<roylez> imtxc1: disqus上要给个网址的吧
<imtxc1> roylez: 恩啊  
<adam8157> roylez: rvm好方便...
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 你又out佐
<adam8157> roylez: ruby的架构真心舒服
<imtxc1> roylez: http://imagebin.org/197877 这里该选什么呢
<roylez> imtxc1: 这个似乎你不用弄的，octopress都加号代码了
<imtxc1> roylez: 好吧我试试
<adam8157> huntxu: 又涨了
<jiero> adam8157: 什么？
<adam8157> jiero: stock
<imtxc1> roylez: 还真好了 就是没有 add site  
<jiero> adam8157:  ：_：
<jiero> adam8157: 想方设法买你自己公司的股份啊
<adam8157> jiero: 买不了美股
<jiero> adam8157:  :_: 是么。。。
<roylez> adam8157: pacman升级，一堆找不到libpng14的，我已经升级到libpng15了，觉得重启要糟糕
<roylez> adam8157: 你真是帽子迷呢
<adam8157> roylez: 不迷
<jiero> roylez: 昨天 lainme 都挂了
<adam8157> roylez: 咱喜欢debian
<MaskRay> 求帽子
<roylez> jiero: 啥？为啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥这libpng每次这么大动静
<jiero> roylez: libpng 升级
<roylez> jiero: .........
<jiero> roylez: 或者前天
<jiero> roylez:  是 arch 把。
<roylez> jiero adam8157 我明白了。awesome要挂
 * MaskRay gentoo用户表示去年就用media-libs/libpng-1.5.5了
<roylez> adam8157: awesome用的是archlinuxfr的包，很可能依赖libpng14
<roylez> adam8157: 爷回头去用fluxbox
<adam8157> roylez: xcb被主流抛弃了么?
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<roylez> adam8157: 这渣依赖 cairo-xcb
 * void1 gentoo用户表示升级了libpng之后，编译了一下午...
<jiero> roylez:  去玩出自己的 wm 把，期待， 用 ruby 写 wm。。。
<jiero> lol
<roylez> jiero: subtle，现成的
<jiero> o
 * jiero 看游戏从 fork 到 1.0的过程。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  xonotic 1.0了。
<roylez> jiero: inkscape熟吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 你要画啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 喲～
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<jiero> roylez: 还好。
<jiero> roylez: 不是对所有东西都了解
<roylez> jiero: 帮我干活？
<jiero> roylez: 干啥？
<jiero> roylez: 先写出来，找人也可以复制粘贴
<adam8157> roylez: 让裸姐帮你画
<jiero> roylez: 如果我不感兴趣（主要是生活的很多方面我从来不注意，那么我就做不到。。。
<jiero> jiejie: 你又来。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来拉磨啦。别老是卧槽
<jiejie> jiero: :)
<jiero> jiejie:  姐姐。。。
<jiejie> jiero: 是杰杰，笨
<roylez> adam8157: 学ruby不？
<jyfl987> adam8157: linux下有什么画画方便的工具 我要画个产品的示意图给斗篷看 gimp画个方框都麻烦得要命
<roylez> jiejie: 桀桀
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 你知道否
<jyfl987> jiero: 你呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 用 inkscape 用 draw
<adam8157> roylez: gem 报错ERROR:  Loading command: install (LoadError) no such file to load -- zlib
<jiero> jyfl987:  用画图板（你的手机）
<jyfl987> jiero: fuck
<roylez> adam8157: octopress？
<adam8157> jiero: 流程图的话 dia
<jiero> adam8157: 那是什么。。。其实我不知道什么是流程图。
<jyfl987> 不是流程图
<adam8157> roylez: gem install bundler
<jiero> jyfl987: 用 freemind
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那就不知道咯
<jyfl987> 就是我要做个工具 画个示意图给斗篷看下
 * gfrog 明天组队去看MI4
<roylez> adam8157: yaourt -S zlib
<adam8157> roylez: fedora 16...
<roylez> adam8157: zlib-dev
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 然后的reinstall
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啥示意图？ 界面的没招，gimp吧，流程的记事本就够了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨天开会说了 我听成狄仁杰4, 婉拒了
 * gfrog 蔽司的一贯风格就是ascii图，而且画的极牛逼
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们也去？ 我了个去，那岂不是倾巢出动。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们组拒了
<MeaCulpa> 狄仁杰...
<MeaCulpa> MI4还不错
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，又不用你们自己的经费吧。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 好多同事看过了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我们要求imax版失败，只好去看普通场
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> MI4 女反派很hot
<adam8157> gfrog: 我想去...
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你就去呗，你可以当我家属，啊哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0 可以么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以吧，反正可以带家属，大不了电影票自己掏钱，40羊
<adam8157> gfrog: wow...
<adam8157> 几点
<gfrog> adam8157: a second, cc a mail to you.
<MeaCulpa> Lea Seydoux
<roylez> adam8157: 搞定没啊？
<adam8157> roylez: 搞定了啊
<roylez> adam8157: 渣站的网址呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 我先本地弄好再说
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lea-Seydoux-mission-impossible-4/165182530244422?sk=wall
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就界面的 刚才勉强用inkscape画好了 多谢 裸姐 jiero
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿，发票了。。 不知道还来得及不
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗷
<gfrog> adam8157: 你真要去嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有剩的的话
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 下午2点啊, 时间冲突...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚看到邮件
<gfrog> adam8157: 杯具的孩儿。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 福利电影？
<adam8157> gfrog: sigh
<adam8157> roylez: team building budget
<roylez> adam8157: 最恨team building
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: shell怎么获取后台进程的状态码来着？
<MeaCulpa> 德国某公司Team Building就是去东欧某豪华酒店游泳池开派对，数十名应召女郎
<adam8157> roylez: 我准备搂草打兔子, 顺手看看ruby
<adam8157> gfrog: 状态码?
<adam8157> $$?
<gfrog> adam8157: return code
<adam8157> gfrog: 后台的啊... 不是$?吧
<adam8157> roylez: 只有public的东西才传上去?
<adam8157> imtxc1: ^^
<imtxc1> adam8157: 也弄好了啊？
<adam8157> imtxc1: 嗯, 我得迁移好好的再说
<roylez> adam8157: 记不清了
<MeaCulpa> $! 是最近一个后台的process id
<MeaCulpa> 但是全部后台的，得刷出来看了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 问题归结到根据process id取return code了？
<freeflying> adam8157: RoR
<Kandu> MaskRay: 又沒試過自己定義一套 lambda 編碼及算子函數?
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯, 正在折腾一个ruby的blog engine
<Kandu> adam8157: 你也要自己寫 blog 啦?
<freeflying> adam8157: pure ruby?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: wait
<adam8157> freeflying: Kandu: 没, 用Octopress
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一个个的wait $pid
<MeaCulpa> 不停下你也不知道rtn code
<MeaCulpa> 所以你要一直记录pid, 一个个wait...我只能想到这
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 其实我是想在后台运行ping -f，然后kill掉，再看看ping的返回值。 貌似在一个shell里搞不定这事情？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ping XXX &以后echo $!记下来，你想要等的session里面wait
<jyfl987> 哪个搞gtk快的？
<jyfl987> adam8157: ?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还得俩session哈。。 好吧，只好这么干了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你要看返回值总得等人家跑完吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你熟gtk么
 * MeaCulpa gtk黑 gnome黑
<jyfl987> 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我windows里有19个gtk,算【熟】么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实无所谓你用什么 只是预定让斗篷写 斗篷是gnome粉
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: git clone http://code.google.com/p/nanohub
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ping 嘛，用expect之类的pty模拟器搞
<cfy> jyfl987: 斗篷，不是果粉么？
<jyfl987> cfy: 也是 gnome粉
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。果粉怎么用gnome呢？
<jyfl987> cfy: 因为下班回家还用arch
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 没
<jiero> cfy: 果粉要找最像苹果的。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你太让我失望了
<jyfl987> jiero: cfy是emacs user
<cfy> jiero: 苹果给我最大的映像是省电
<cfy> jyfl987: emacs user咋了
<jiero> cfy: 非主流
<jyfl987> cfy: 没啥 只是特别指出来而已
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<jiero> cfy: 根本不是桌面用户。。。
<cfy> jiero: ?
<jyfl987> cfy: 你如果硬件是自己造 又有超高的售价保证可以用最好的材料 想不省电都难
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠国，不是清一色的苹果？
<jiero> cfy: 不是
<jiero> cfy: 办公室/学校大多是 dell
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。如果不坑爹的花
<cfy> jiero: dell,那不就是win么。。。
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> jiero: 预装emacs么？
<jiero> cfy: 不。
<jyfl987> cfy: dell跟fsf合作 支持 bootup 到 emacs   
<jiero> cfy: 有的大学的计算机实验室是组装机器（当时我看到的是 Fedora Core 8）
<jyfl987> cfy: RMS做代言人
<MeaCulpa> Dell...
<cfy> jiero: 借 roylez 的话说： 渣
<cfy> jyfl987: bootup 到emacs?
 * jiero 一直以为dell是最好的。。。
<jiero> lol
<jyfl987> cfy: grub里三个选项 win32/ubuntu/emacs
<MeaCulpa> emacs果然是OS了...
<imtxc1> adam8157: 我添加的CNAME 文件怎么也到 source 分支里面去了。。
<cfy> jyfl987: @_@
<roylez> jiero: 呆鹅哪里好了？
<MeaCulpa> 进emacs选vi模式
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个太霸气了吧。。。。。
<jiero> roylez:  稳定质量。。。
<roylez> jiero: 呆
<jiero> roylez:  呆儿
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个应该是可以的 早期的mit黑客 系统不就可以启动到一个lisp环境么 
<cfy> jyfl987: lisp machine?
<jiero> roylez: 好吧，我家里买的第一台品牌机是dell。。。
 * MeaCulpa 我国一般bootloader三个选项  Windows XP Windows 7 一键还原
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<jyfl987> cfy: 不是 就他们的那些小型机 我这几天在看 黑客 计算机革命的英雄那本书
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还有选项啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 那东西不行了。。据说冰河自己的虚拟机都跑步起来了。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 冰河除了装逼还能怎样
<MeaCulpa> 怎么不说纯向量机...
<cfy> jyfl987: 不是也有实力么？
<jyfl987> cfy: 有实力就等于不装逼了？
<jyfl987> cfy: 有个80分的实力装160分的逼么
<cfy> jyfl987: 你说除了装逼啊。我说实力
<Arch> 请问有人用plantuml的吗
<cfy> jyfl987: 也许吧。不过据说很nb啊。不一定是装出来的嘛
<MeaCulpa> 超算又不要高精尖
<cfy> jyfl987: 本来就有80的逼，再装80出来吧
<MeaCulpa> 只要堆砌硬件即可
<jyfl987> cfy: 不过你们这不算什么 chuck morre有设计 forth处理器 而且又便宜 核心又多 至今有售 不像你们那个lisp machine
<imtxc1> 请问我在 https://github.com/imtxc/imtxc.github.com  新建一个CNAME  文件该怎么做啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 我们跑x86_64
 * jiero 回家吃饭去了。
<jyfl987> cfy: 么意思
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 那我们跑MMIX?
<jyfl987> cfy: 你搞来搞去 价格贵还买不到 我现在就可以去买那个芯片
<cfy> jyfl987: 哪里有卖？
<Arch> 为啥 plantuml导出用例图的时候出问题呢
<cfy> jyfl987: taobao?
<MeaCulpa> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/431354_232667160155676_103405673081826_537576_327504498_n.jpg
 * jiero 抱抱roylez 亲亲，太好玩了。
<Arch> 时序图就很正常
<cfy> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> cfy: ?
<jyfl987> cfy: http://www.intellasys.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=61&Itemid=74  看参数与价格  499刀一套  
<roylez> MeaCulpa: convert处理svg真渣
<cfy> roylez: 看前面， jiejie 
<cfy> roylez: jiero
<cfy> jiejie: 发错人了，sorry
<cfy> jyfl987: 花$1500卖个lispworks....
<cfy> jyfl987: 然后跑x86_64...
<imtxc1> roylez:  我创建文章是在source branch 然后 rake generate && rake deploy   可是现在我想给github里面添加一个CNAME  文件的时候，在这个branch 里面不行，到master branch 也不行呢？
<jyfl987> cfy: 呵呵 根本不行 现在还有144个forth核心的处理器 好像是60刀
<roylez> imtxc1: CNAME不懂
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> cfy: naive
<imtxc1> roylez: 其实我就是想给https://github.com/imtxc/imtxc.github.com 里面添加一个CNAME 文件  弄不进去
<cfy> jyfl987: .......
<roylez> imtxc1: 直接到source里面添加commit，jekyll重新编译
<adam8157> roylez: imtxc1 还可以rake preview 内牛满面啊
<imtxc1> adam8157: 恩啊  哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: 我一直用 rackup
<adam8157> roylez: 那是啥
<roylez> adam8157: 这是个sinatra app，用rack起的，所以可以用rackup，看见那 config.ru 吗？就是rackup的配置
<jyfl987> cfy:   Or buy a board and a single chip!         SchmartBoard is offering a bundled deal consisting of one  GA144 chip and one of the above boards for an attractive price ($34.95);  please see SchmartBoard P/N 202-0048-02. 
<imtxc1> roylez: 也不行 这样的话 还是没把CNAME 加进去
<cfy> jyfl987: 有啥用？我都不会forth
<jyfl987> cfy: 看到没 34.95刀 走ups发货 买少了你都对不起ups费
<cfy> jyfl987: @_@
<roylez> imtxc1: 自己琢磨吧，少年....
<jyfl987> cfy: 那是底层forth阿 
<cfy> jyfl987: forth这种，也能抽象？
<jyfl987> cfy: 至少forth底层可以构建出 dotnet那个vm   java的sun实现也是基于stack的
<imtxc1> roylez: 又不能Push 、、、
<jyfl987> cfy: 当然可以
<cfy> jyfl987: 我看看资料
<jyfl987> cfy: ok
<cfy> jyfl987: 好像是不错的样子。
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩 运费比产品本身贵
<cfy> jyfl987: 正常。
<jyfl987> cfy: 不过老外现在许多东西是在中国生产的 可以考虑工厂发货
<jyfl987> cfy: 比如 那个 raspberrypi  25美元的电脑 我问过他们 确实是在中国生产
<cfy> jyfl987: 我前面还听说，不能买中国生产的。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你说啥
<cfy> jyfl987: 能买么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 就是说，不这么卖
<arch______> quit
<jyfl987> cfy: 目前他们不能支持工厂发货 因为工厂是生产好就集中装箱运到伦敦
<cfy> jyfl987: 25$也就100+，能买到么？
<ajsdlf> oubt()只能在内核调用吗,man好像是这样说
<cfy> jyfl987: 是啊，没用
<jyfl987> cfy: 但是他们说会马上搞工厂发货模式 
<tenzu> roylez: 我买了梳子, 没赶上团购 nnd
<roylez> tenzu: .....
<roylez> 贵了20？
<roylez> tenzu: 上班的时候为啥不点
<jyfl987> tenzu: 和尚要什么梳子
<huntxu> jyfl987: 明明就不是和尚
<huntxu> jyfl987: 是禿子
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个蛮好玩的，能买到么
<tenzu> roylez: 我帐号不够级别不能买, 当时找阿当帮忙, 他去吃午饭了
<tenzu> roylez: 等下午回来已经卖完了. 自己买花了98
<jyfl987> cfy: 你说哪个？ raspberrypi? 去 #raspberrypi 问他们
<cfy> jyfl987: 我用nn：D
<roylez> tenzu: 要什么级别？会员？vip？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 买来给你梳胸毛
<jyfl987> tenzu: hmm
<tenzu> roylez: 三星还是神马的, 反正说我级别太低
<roylez> tenzu: 找你老婆，俩支付宝帐号，互相打钱，来回几次应该可以吧
<tenzu> roylez: 反正已经买不上了, 5000满员
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你的vps，一個月多少錢
 * MeaCulpa no buffer left
<adam8157> huntxu: 共享主机而已 一年150
<huntxu> adam8157: 好多人合的？
<adam8157> roylez: sed 怎么吧第二行挪到第5行
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是合租, 就是虚拟主机
<huntxu> adam8157: 這麽說我的vps還挺貴的 = =
<roylez> adam8157: 不会
<roylez> adam8157: awk就会
<adam8157> roylez: 说说
<roylez> awk 'NR=2 {a=$0}; print; NR=4 {print a}'
<roylez> adam8157: ==
<adam8157> roylez: awk能不能不写入先预览下
<roylez> cat xxx |awk ....
<adam8157> roylez: 你给的这个语法错误
<adam8157> 中间那个print干啥的
<roylez> adam8157: NR == 2
<adam8157> roylez: ?
<roylez> adam8157: 输出当前行
<adam8157> 哦
<adam8157> roylez: 都换成==?
<roylez> adam8157: 赋值那个不换
<adam8157> roylez: print那里语法错误
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么换？
<roylez> adam8157: 忘括号了...
<cfy> adam8157: 直接把第二行拿出来，输出的时候，第五行输出？
<adam8157> 能实现就行
<roylez> adam8157: print 要左右用大括号包起来
<adam8157> roylez: 写个完整版
<cfy> adam8157: $ echo '1\n2\n3\n4\n5\n6'| awk 'NR==2 {a=$0};NR!=2{print}; NR==5 {print a;}'
<adam8157> roylez: 感觉不对劲
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 互斥的条件后面要放next
<cfy> adam8157: 看看我的。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 否则荣誉太厉害
<adam8157> roylez: 每行都多了个空行
<cfy> MeaCulpa: adam8157要能用的。我以前写过awk,改 roylez 的
<cfy> adam8157: 试试我的。
<roylez> adam8157: 我试试看
<MeaCulpa> s/荣誉/冗余
<adam8157> roylez: 后头也==就好了
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯
<roylez> adam8157: ll *svg |awk 'NR==2 {a=$0}; NR !=2 {print}; NR==3 {print a}'
<adam8157> roylez: 但是没移动成功...
<roylez> adam8157: 你把3改4
<adam8157> roylez: 好了 !=2
<adam8157> roylez: awk 怎么同时改多个文件?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 直接放awk后面做参数
<roylez> adam8157: 给个for loop不是更安全么
<cfy> 这种应该用perl来干
<cfy> awk怎么in-place?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 于是行号就叠加了?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: $FNR
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ok
<MeaCulpa> cfy: awk比perl干得好
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 也不一定吧
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 简单文件操作何必上pl嘛
<cfy> MeaCulpa: in place呢？awk怎么做？
<huntxu> adam8157: sed '2x;2d;5G' 不就完了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没成功
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我之前不在，你们要干嘛？
<cfy> huntxu: 还是胡须厉害。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 第二行挪到第5行
<cfy> sed才是王道。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: inplace... sed awk不搞in-place
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那，还要mv下？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那原来第五航以后呢？ 顺移？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: sed -i 也是生成tmp文件的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 位置不动啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 4G
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 听不懂
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯，但至少，你可以少写个mv
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 第二行到了第五行，那第五行就消失了
<huntxu> adam8157: 5咧...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 塞进去
<huntxu> adam8157: 我把2刪除了
<adam8157> huntxu: 于是位置迁移了啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 第五行以后的顺序下推，我之前问你半天...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我這裏是5G沒問題啊...
<cfy> adam8157: $ echo '1\n2\n3\n4\n5\n6'| sed -n '2x;5G;2!p'
<huntxu> adam8157: 關鍵是你要放到原來第五行前還是後 = =
<huntxu> 前是4,後是5
<eexp> 又折腾破sed?
<eexp> 浪费时间不。
<huntxu> cfy: echo -e...
<MeaCulpa> 中文就是玄妙
<cfy> adam8157: 给输入，输出
<MeaCulpa> cfy: lol
<cfy> huntxu: 我这里echo '\n'就能用
<adam8157> 解决了
<cfy> huntxu: zsh
<MeaCulpa> echo 还是-e吧
<cfy> adam8157: 写C都解决了。。。
<cfy> 好了，谁来测评下效率
<adam8157> cfy: 疯了
<cfy> 哪个更快？
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<cfy> 哪个更快，内存占用更少
<MeaCulpa> print '1\n2\n3\n4\n5\n6' | awk 'NR==2 {a=$0; next;} NR==5 {print a} {print}'
<MeaCulpa> print才是正道
<MeaCulpa> next才是正道
<cfy> 呵呵。
<cfy> eexp: .
<MeaCulpa> ;才是正道
<cfy> eexp: perl版本呢？
<huntxu> cfy: 那可以sed '6q;2x;2d;5G'
<cfy> huntxu: 第6以后，也要打印啊
<cfy> huntxu: 你这个是6h行立即退出了？
<cfy> adam8157: 2到底在5前？还是在5后？
<adam8157> cfy: prev
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<huntxu> cfy: 用 -i
<cfy> huntxu: 还有这效果。不错
<cfy> huntxu: 版本的缘故么？我这里貌似没这个效果
<cfy> huntxu: GNU sed version 4.2.1
<cece> .quit
<ictxiangxin> 有人在吗？
<ictxiangxin> 谁有mirc7.22的注册码？
<MeaCulpa> mirc...
<cfy> 虽然不知道mirc是啥，但是好像很nb的样子
<ictxiangxin> 我真没想到这破玩意儿还要钱...
<cfy> 破玩意？那用他做啥？是GUI的？还是啥，你被绑架了？
<cfy> erc很好。
<cfy> irssi也不错。
<ictxiangxin> 是for windows的
<MeaCulpa> Windows下面有pidgin和xchat
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim如何查看文件的编码方式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=362977 使用搜索引擎都说是 : set fileencoding 但是我用时怎么也看不到，为什么呢？ 谢谢了哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 totopper — 2012-02-08 16:16 
<ictxiangxin> xchat for windows貌似也要钱
<adam8157> roylez: imtxc1 怎样置顶?
<imtxc1> adam8157: 同问。。。
<tomcheng76> ictxiangxin: ychat
<ictxiangxin> 3q
<tomcheng76> ictxiangxin: http://www.silverex.org/download/xchat-2.8.6-2.exe
<kk> tomcheng76,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jiero> lol
<jiero>  libreoffice 3.5这样就出来了啊。。。
<imtxc1> adam8157: 你用的是heroku 么？
<adam8157> imtxc1: 我自己有空间啊
<imtxc1> adam8157: 哦啊、
<imtxc1> adam8157: 地址我瞅瞅下
<adam8157> imtxc1: 还没放上去 还是老的blog adam8157.info
<jiero> 主席。。。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 木瓜
<roylez> jiero: .
<imtxc1> adam8157: 据说搬家很麻烦啊
<adam8157> imtxc1: 还好吧, octopress会简单的很 因为是静态的
<imtxc1> adam8157: 恩啊。
<zhao> 我电脑装得双系统win7+ubuntu11.10  为什么在进入grub时， 有的时候按键失灵，不能选择系统？
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 设置了IP网关DNS但ping不通外网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=362979 我现在情况是，vmware装arch，公司局域网，在rc.conf里设置了IP，网关和掩码（broadcast没设），但ping -c 3 www.baidu.com 提示unknown host，在resolv.conf里设置了dns后提示发了3个包，但是0接收，100% loss；ping 网关和DNS接收正常 现在就是无法连上外网（w …
<imtxc1> zhao: 键盘好没？
<zhao> imtxc1, 键盘好的，
<imtxc1> zhao: sudo update-grub？
<ictxiangxin> 、ignore
<zhao> imtxc1,我 先试试看  不是总出现那种情况  
<mugebjgd> 在公司正在用家里的无线网络
<mugebjgd> XD
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋换神马系统啦？
<adam8157> gfrog: octopress
<gfrog> adam8157: ruby的？
<adam8157> gfrog: en
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez 基本上搞完了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<MeaCulpa> ,
<gfrog> adam8157: gxgx
<Kandu> cfy: 水好深，不是 cs 的沒空學啊。你要是報 cs 研究生，可以鼓搗鼓搗
<ictperfect> 我的nickname怎么被人用了？
<ictperfect> ictxiangxin
<xgz> 密码是不是太简单了。。。
<ictperfect> ict是我的网名，xiangxin是我的名字，有这么巧？
<ictperfect> 没密码
<ictperfect> 这有什么密码？
<xgz> -_- 
<ict-xiangxin> 这不是随便换的嘛
<hahahahah> 这还有密码？什么意思
<jiero> hahahahah: 。。。
<jiero> hahahahah: 有密码好啊。、
<xgz> 你没注册 nick name 吗
<ictperfect> 我注册了
<ictperfect> 哦
<ictperfect> 不知道
<ictxiangxin> 我知道了
<ictxiangxin> 原来是我窗口开多了
<ictxiangxin> 这个还没有退
<ictxiangxin> 各位教下小弟
<ictxiangxin> 怎么注册这个nickname
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<xgz> 自己百度一下吧 亲
<cfy> google一下
<xgz> 11.10d的桌面快捷方式 搞定啦 有图标哦 亲～
<ictxiangxin> ok
<ictxiangxin> 注册了
 * tenzu 明天去帝都
<xgz> 帝都是个好地方
<Kandu> cfy: 越來越覺得知識匱乏了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，都怪 MaskRay 
<cfy> Kandu: 本来建立的一点lisp的信心，又被 MaskRay 干掉了。。
<Kandu> XD
<ictxiangxin> :)
<huntxu> tenzu: 請吃飯
<huntxu> happyaron: 在家？
<imtxc1> adam8157: 这个漂亮。。。
<ictxiangxin> mirc也终于破解了
<tenzu> huntxu: 你有空? 一起来啊
<happyaron> huntxu: y
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我开始在一台rhel 5.1上疯狂编译了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去他的Centos 哥没空玩，直接硬来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用gentoo的都害虫
<MeaCulpa> 我甚至看那glibc不顺眼
<MeaCulpa> 算了，一弄必死
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 大神把glibc和gcc都收了吧
<cfy> Kandu: 我又碰到以前找你的哪个同学了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我又碰到以前找你的那个同学了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 碰到?
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，清理qq中，问下。。。发现是你同学。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: gcc问题不大，glibc改了必死
<MeaCulpa> py2.4我都绕开走...另装个py2.7
<ictxiangxin> 我悲剧得从最开始就学的py3...
 * Kandu cfy: 一直奇怪你倆怎麼遇上的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哪里还在用py2.4?
<MeaCulpa> ictxiangxin: py3... 直接等py4吧 :)
<cfy> MeaCulpa: py2.7.2-r3和 3.2.2
<cfy> Kandu: 好像是论坛认识的。。。。ub论坛。。
<happyaron> cfy: py3k啊，等到他死了py4兴许都没出。
<Kandu> cfy: 哦~
<cfy> happyaron: ...无所谓。emerge在用py.讨厌死了。慢死了。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: emerge 好，好hack
<MeaCulpa> py不慢啊
<happyaron> cfy: 很久很久前就和你说过，让你重写
<MeaCulpa> 要是c了你要到处挂钩子了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: emerge个软件，要跑很久啊。
<Kandu> apt-file 慢得要死，有人去改進下就好了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 实现得坑爹的话，python似乎最容易慢。
<cfy> Kandu: 擦。。。
<happyaron> Kandu: packages.debian.org
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那是算依赖啥的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Debian -- Packages (@ debian.org)
<happyaron> Kandu: 我都不用apt-file
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。apt-file?aptitude占用内存大。。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那是因为py最容易实现，所以坑爹的人最容易上手
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 有理
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 算依赖慢死了。能快点么。
<Kandu> cfy: perl 寫的，估計是算法或者實現方法沒選好
<Kandu> happyaron: 有時候新手問問題，可以查着回答下
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 能快，但要牺牲反向依赖揪出能力
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 唉，求开发新算法。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你可以用pularis, 不知现在还活这么
<adam8157> imtxc1: ?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 算法不重要，装包本就不是一直要干的事情
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ...我不折腾。慢点不会死，就这么用这吧，只是每次用。都觉得，太慢了。。。
<imtxc1> adam8157: 他那个主题挺好看啊。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯，也是。
<adam8157> imtxc1: 谁的
<happyaron> cfy: 你还不折腾？
<happyaron> cfy: 额，让 Kandu 说说，你是不是折腾鬼。
<cfy> happyaron: 我只是比较高调，每次换啥的，都说出来。其实很多人都比我折腾。
<imtxc1> adam8157: http://lucifr.com/
<kk> imtxc1,啥网址y Lucifr
<cfy> happyaron: 我现在单root,ext4
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。还有个boot
<ictxiangxin> 有py的聊天室吗？
<happyaron> cfy: lol
<happyaron> cfy: 我现在倾向于决定在10.10 EOL之后自己继续提供支持。
<Kandu> cfy: 而且又回 gentoo 燒烤筆記本電腦
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵。我就用gentoo,永远不怕
<cfy> Kandu: ...我清理了风扇，好多了。。。
<happyaron> (话说10.04的时候backports已经很折腾了吧)
<happyaron> cfy: 我主要是不喜欢gnome3的classic mode，现在这个电脑跑shell还有点问题。
<happyaron> cfy: unity坑爹，kde不习惯，xfce感觉难受
<cfy> happyaron: sawfish
<happyaron> cfy: 所以就只有gnome2.32了
<cfy> happyaron: ..
<happyaron> cfy: sawfish太折腾，我是平民型的。
 * Kandu 還在用 gnome 2.30
<cfy> happyaron: 哪里折腾了。不折腾。。
<happyaron> cfy: 跟ubuntu默认配置好的compiz比，apt-get install sawfish && sawfish --replace 已经很折腾。
<adam8157> imtxc1: 有源码么
<cfy> happyaron: 好吧。
 * MeaCulpa 下班，开始emerge 制造噪音
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一楼的兄弟辛苦了
<roylez> .
<roylez> ..
<imtxc1> adam8157: 没有啊
<happyaron> cfy: 你看我在launchpad上的那个kernel ppa，就知道我当年有多蛋疼了。
<happyaron> cfy: 但是感觉现在还要再蛋疼一次。
<cfy> happyaron: 哈哈，
<adam8157> imtxc1: 怎样置顶? 我的page为啥没显示出来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我可以跑个BOINC, 比如算算地外文明，算算256位RSA
<cfy> happyaron: 当年还说要跟你混。。。发现用不到。。。我现在也不用gentoo提供的源
<cfy> happyaron: 当年还说要跟你混。。。发现用不到。。。我现在也不用gentoo提供的linux source
<imtxc1> adam8157: 不了解啊 我也google中…………
<happyaron> cfy: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ä½ vanilla-source?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 威武...
<happyaron> cfy: 如果折腾10.10，那恐怕我要折腾得更多鸟。
<MeaCulpa> 放着Gentoo的patch不要...
<happyaron> cfy: 就不止一个kernel stack了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: happyaron: 我自己去下载。然后，像现在发行了3.2.5,我了下，没必要升，就继续Linux localhost 3.2.2 #2 SMP Fri Jan 27 20:18:26 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy>  
 * happyaron 觉得ubuntu的kernel虽然做活比较脏，但是用起来还不错。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不清楚都有啥patch...感觉没啥用啊
<MeaCulpa> Linux machanus.ibm.com 3.0.6-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Oct 18 08:48:27 EDT 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
 * MeaCulpa 这台机器好久没升内核了
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Jan 16 16:04:25 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
 * alvin_rxg 這台機器是上世紀的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 拉拉。。。
<ictxiangxin> #python-unregistered Cannot send to channel
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  玩个 wesnoth 瞧瞧
<ictxiangxin> 什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> Linux BV 2.6.18-53.el5 #1 SMP Wed Oct 10 16:34:02 EDT 2007 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ictxiangxin> help me
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: 怎样，上世纪？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 上世纪的话，P3吧。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 130.75.183.50:30000
<jiero> alvin_rxg:
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那是什么？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: minetest 4-dev
<jiero> alvin_rxg: lol
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 這次沒法 server 跟 client 單獨跑了。。 server 很吃 cpu
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: gentoo patch有啥特色
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你找了台老电脑当 server?
<ictxiangxin> 维诺之战好玩吗？
<alvin_rxg> 自己機器
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 诶？
<jiero> ictxiangxin: 傻问题
<ictxiangxin> 我只看过截图
<ictxiangxin> 还没有勇气去下载
<LOL_> ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 编译中（最新git。。。
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • EasyVim1.0Beta发布，无需学习，新手也能使用vim http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=362984 下载地址：http://dl.dbank.com/c094ssodss 1.美化了Gui版本Gvim界面，毫不输于Editplus或者notepad++。这些用户也可轻松使用 2.Vim内核更新到7.3.401，打上了最新的所有补丁 3.更好用的文件浏览器，在vim里面轻松管理文件 4.更好用的帮助查找 …
<MaskRay> cfy: 单root不好
<CyrusYzGTt> 編譯中 最新 warzone2100
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么不好？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。浪费好电脑啊
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不是最新 git，  20120122
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,. 我的 電腦是 殘次品。。 內存都是 2008MB的。。都有
<alvin_rxg> jiero: wget https://github.com/celeron55/minetest/tarball/master -O master.tar.gz
<MaskRay> cfy: 分块的话风险分散了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 發現 iccup.com 這個戰網不錯, 盜版也能上
<alvin_rxg> Title: iCCup — International Cyber Cup (@ iccup.com)
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 这个。。。不是最新的么。
<imtxc1> adam8157: http://ccaloha.cc/blog/2011/10/25/octopress-ba-guan-yu-wo-jia-dao-navibar/
<kk> imtxc1,啥网址y Octopress 把關於我加到navibar - AlohaCC
<imtxc1> adam8157: 我这样加的。
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ ..
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，话说，我应该要把资料rsync到备份硬盘了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不怕， 我还多出1T，改天dd一下
<adam8157> imtxc1: .
<happyaron> MaskRay: 还是单独一个/home比较好
<happyaron> cfy: ^^^^^
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我覺得，只要存放重要資料的獨立就夠
<happyaron> 至于/boot怎么样倒无所谓
 * cfy 无所谓。
<cfy> happyaron: boot分开好，怎么整，引导都是好的。不错
<happyaron> cfy: 我现在是都分开的
<cfy> happyaron: 那用了lvm没？
<happyaron> cfy: 没有，lvm那东西除了snapshot以外都傻。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> libreoffice-core.x86_64                 1:3.4.5.2-2.fc16
<happyaron> cfy: 没有，lvm那东西除了snapshot以外都傻。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，那万一分区大小不够了，或者太多了呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 预估计有误差呢
<MaskRay> happyaron: 嗯，/home 是起码的，cfy这样不好
<happyaron> cfy: mount搞定
<cfy> MaskRay: 没事。
<MaskRay> cfy: 有空间没用就干脆把 /home 转移了吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 用光了。没法转。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我教你个办法，不用花钱就有空间了
<cfy> happyaron: 什么方法？
<happyaron> cfy: # rm -rf /*
<MaskRay> cfy: 预估记没大误差，我ubuntu都不会用时也是根据别人的建议预估计分区使用情况的，后来每次装（都是硬盘坏了或新电脑才重装）都是这样
<cfy> MaskRay: happyaron: 不怕不怕，等我杯具了。跟你们说。。
<ictxiangxin> 。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不怕啊。可以C-c
<ictxiangxin> 为什么我每次装ubuntu，用了不到一个星期unity就崩溃了
<happyaron> cfy: # nohuprm -rf /* &
<happyaron>  # nohup rm -rf /* &
<cfy> happyaron: killall -9 rm
<cfy> happyaron: 删除没这么快，我不能断电么。
<happyaron> cfy: 先删 /home
<happyaron>  # nohup rm -rf /home/ &
<cfy> happyaron: @_@,那独立分区也瞎了
<happyaron> cfy: 只解决你没空间的问题。
<cfy> happyaron: rm /bin/rm
<adam8157> imtxc1: 咋分的branch 手动的?
<nyfair> 给人推荐个自己写的软件，然后在makefile里加rm -rf /*
<imtxc1> adam8157: 我按照那个教程安装完以后就在source branch里面
<adam8157> imtxc1: link再发来看看?
<happyaron> cfy: busybox
 * happyaron 再说，你把rm干掉以后系统也就差不多交代了
<imtxc1> adam8157: http://lyhdev.com/note:octopress
<kk> imtxc1,啥网址y Octopress: a blogging framework for hackers - 思創軟體
<cfy> happyaron: @_@
<cfy> happyaron: 你这种。。。。
<imtxc1> adam8157: 我参考的这两篇  http://lyhdev.com/note:octopress
<imtxc1> adam8157: http://www.yangzhiping.com/tech/octopress.html
<kk> imtxc1 ⇪ t: Ruby开源项目介绍(1)：octopress——像黑客一样写博客 ← 阳志平的个人网站::技术
<happyaron> cfy: 还有klibc-bin
<happyaron> cfy: 怕什么
<nyfair> 大大又来推广make写博客了？
<adam8157> imtxc1: o 知道了 手动的
<imtxc1> adam8157: master branch 也没法用啊。。
<xiaobot> 是吗
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 雙系統，能正常進入，但gparted不能查看分區情況（有圖有真相）。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=362988 Screenshot--dev-sda - GParted.png 問題如圖 Screenshot-320 GB 硬碟 (ATA ST3320613AS) [-dev-sda] — 磁碟公用程式-1.png disk utility的分區情況一覽（磁盤末尾的是什麽東西？） Screenshot-tiger.png fdisk和parted命令的結果  …
<jiero> libreoffice 3.5 谁用了 rc3？ 速度快不？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  还是来改 wesnoth 吧
<jiero> roylez: 你也来
<roylez> jiero: nope
<jiero> roylez:  来吧。
<roylez> jiero: noooooooooooope
<jiero> roylez:  。。。你不知道这样说话好像你在买萌么
<MaskRay> Kandu: cfy: 99 problems里关于tree的题目不错，有启示作用
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥？
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么99 problems?
<yall> project-euler
<kratos2012> 有哪位大哥知道c.vim的文件初始化代码在哪修改吗？就是刚刚建一个.c或者.cpp文件生成的代码
<kratos2012> 我知道template里面能设置自己的个人信息和需要的模板文件，但是不知道具体是按什么规则生成的
<MaskRay> cfy: 用想学的语言做，http://www.ic.unicamp.br/~meidanis/courses/mc336/2006s2/funcional/L-99_Ninety-Nine_Lisp_Problems.html
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y Welcome to the Institute of Computing, UNICAMP — Instituto de Computação - UNICAMP
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。这个啊。
<cfy> MaskRay: mark一下
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.doserv.com/article/2012/0203/3094497.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 微软Azure云平台联合开源Node.js_服务器在线
<cece> gebjgd: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 不錯，， 穿牆進程向前一大步
<FrankLv> 一台4核机器，load是 load average: 27.19, 27.43, 26.78，负载应该很高了吧
<ictxiangxin> 为什么这几天家里的机器时不时会断网
<ictxiangxin> 360提示arp断网攻击
<ictxiangxin> 家里有一台无线路由器
<ictxiangxin> 而且3太电脑，包括ipad
<ictxiangxin> 一旦发生断网现象，总有一台能上网
<ictxiangxin> 只要这台不能上了，换另外一台肯定能上
<ictxiangxin> 而且，如果这台不能上了，就算不用路由器，直接插主线也不能上网
<ictxiangxin> 是不是电信发现路由器了，故意给我断网的？
<ictxiangxin> 知情人士解答一下，谢谢
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: 很玄幻啊
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: 你直接插主线也不能上 是不是因为没拨号
<ictxiangxin> 我家里不用拨号
<ictxiangxin> 还有，在发生这种情况的时候，能上网的主机
<ictxiangxin> 只要把网线拔了再插，就不能上网了
<ictxiangxin> 并且，如果机器进入待机状态，恢复之后，也不能上网
<ictxiangxin> 搞得我现在把笔记本的待机都关了
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: 很神奇
<ictxiangxin> 现在不用电脑都不敢关盖子
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: 没啥头绪
<ictxiangxin> ip地址是随机获得的
<ictxiangxin> 应该不是中毒的原因，因为ipad和ubuntu也一样
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 11.10 CCSM 可以打开 但是那个 compiz fusion 图表无法打开 3D无特效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=362992 11.10 CCSM 可以打开 但是那个 compiz fusion 图表无法打开 3D无特效 求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 我是小白=_= — 2012-02-08 19:06 
<ictxiangxin> 你说是不是电信不让用路由器，故意整我的？
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: 很可能
<ictxiangxin> 弄得我这几天非常不爽
<ictxiangxin> 我也觉得是
<ictxiangxin> 还有会不会是ip随机获得，我们这个单元的其他人也都开始用路由器，多台电脑
<ictxiangxin> 使得ip分配满了造成的？
<ictxiangxin> 抢ip
<ictxiangxin> 我一旦拔掉网线，ip就分配给别人了
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: 明确一下概念。。 你路由器有wan口 Lan口 之分， ip不在同一段
<ictxiangxin> 我再插就没了
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: 路由器的dhcp提供给lan口， 你们一共4个人。。。
<ictxiangxin> 那为何我无线网可以通过断网，再连
<ictxiangxin> 反复操作，就能得到正常连接
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: 我不知道啊， 一开始就不知道你说的到底怎么个状况, 反正应该不是抢ip
<ictxiangxin> 反正很古怪...
<ictxiangxin> 网上也搜不到...似乎是史无前例
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: 恩 很奇怪
<fvw> cfy: hi
<cfy> fvw: hello
<fvw> 有东西问 让我想想
<cfy> edison0354: 皮卡皮卡
<fvw> cfy: auto-complet 用不
<cfy> fvw: 有
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • empathy里面gtalk怎么登入不了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=362995 提示“验证失败” 统计信息: 发表于 由 nginx — 2012-02-08 19:36 
<fvw> cfy: 怎么一个字母都不输入 显示全部的symbol补全
<cfy> fvw: 不会~~
<fvw> cfy: emacs 怎么预览图片?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..我註冊 了 openshift..怎麼用，，文檔寫得不太好，， 迷糊了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..我註冊 了 openshift..怎麼用，，文檔寫得不太好，， 迷糊了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..我註冊 了 openshift..怎麼用，，文檔寫得不太好，， 迷糊了。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没用过...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 你推薦給我的，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我推荐octopress
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..好吧，， url拿來，， 你介紹免費的，， 
<adam8157> rypervenche: 那就还是openshift吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ octopress是什麼，，怎麼用，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,, ,,, 額，， 你怎麼不說，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 一个ruby的blog架构
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: openshift 比较适合你
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你redhat的？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..額，好吧，， 不過，，我想問問，，不會被封吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..不是
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 英国不会
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,我的blog,,都是真實的想法和一定時期的激進思維
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..如果我不小心又被封，， rh會 瘋不？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不会的 随意来
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ，，好吧，， 我發現，只要是我關注的都會被封印、封殺、封閉。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,還有怎麼設置可以讓別人看到blog.. 
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我没用过呢
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, - - 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  我要投訴 rh ,,怎麼不給員工培訓其他方面的，，擴展能力
<cfy> @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. ??
<MaskRay> roylez: gem generate_index 是个啥过程，现在占用700M VIRT了
<roylez> MaskRay: 从来没干过 lol
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没？
<adam8157> roylez: 正在玩儿octopress
<roylez> adam8157: 出息了啊
<MaskRay> roylez: 这么耗资源的模块，应该用C写嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 用disqus不？
<adam8157> roylez: 要用 否则咋办
<adam8157> roylez: yooo
<roylez> adam8157: lol，还有“评论啦”...
<adam8157> roylez: 自从用了那个玩儿 我从没在toy上评论
<roylez> adam8157: 赶紧学ruby，然后帮我码字
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,,
<adam8157> roylez: 等我能写了 你都弄完了
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: https://github.com/chjj/tty.js
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: chjj/tty.js - GitHub
<roylez> adam8157: 我想要那pacman
<xdong2> text
<adam8157> roylez: gem被封了?
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 问 MaskRay 
<adam8157> roylez: 你咋办的?
<adam8157> roylez: 开始装了
<roylez> adam8157: source 'http://ruby.taobao.org'
<xdong2> 测试
<kk> xdong2, .. ..  ㍬ 
<MaskRay> roylez: gem install的流程是什么（访问服务器的什么页面获取gems列表，从哪里下载gem）
<MaskRay> roylez: 如何产生 http://ruby.taobao.org/ 这样的页面？该页面里 gems 的入口是什么
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ ti: Rubygems 镜像 - 淘宝网
<xdong> 刚刚软件死了
<xdong> 我在安作上测试软件
<xdong> 能给我发个消息吗
<xdong> test
<kk> xdong, .. ..  ㍬ 
<cfy> MaskRay: user agent来判断的？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10中的vim问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363005 在window7系统中用VMware 虚拟成功安装Ubuntu11.10，但vim中编写c程序，语法关键字不能高亮，应该设置才能显示语法高亮？谢谢论坛里的达人！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bodhitree — 2012-02-08 20:39 
<roylez> adam8157: 我妈又不让我打扑克了
<roylez> adam8157: 唉
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥
<roylez> adam8157: 她看不下去了，嫌我打的臭，糟蹋了她的分
<adam8157> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<ictxiangxin> 。。。
<ictxiangxin> 我想启动ubuntu却又不敢启动...
<ictxiangxin> 万一重启断网了，我又得换电脑
<cfy> roylez: 你太水了
<Stifler> ...
<cfy> roylez: 黑了那个服务器。把分数调高
<cfy> roylez: 或者做个外挂。分析该出啥牌
<MaskRay> VIRT 1353736K 了
<cfy> roylez: 给你妈展示下你的三国杀水平
<roylez> cfy: 咱俩杀一把？
<cfy> roylez: 我要睡觉了
<roylez> .
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • RIM Blackberry 10本地SDK将被开源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363008 “RIM已经表示， Blackberry 10本地SDK将被开源 。曾有一段靠一个封闭的系统来动作的历史的该公司，正逐步转型，奔向开源。其即将上市的Blackberry 10本地SDK将包含大量开源代码资源。” 转载请注明： Linux人社区> 英文资讯翻译专版.编译 英 …
<xdong> 没流量了
<roylez> adam8157: http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyzwghVhXB1qzq52eo1_500.gif
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Canonical 终止Kubuntu 开发经费 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363010 这不应该是什么大奇闻。Jonathan Riddell，Kubuntu 项目的主要开发者，也是唯一由Canonical 雇用的为Ubuntu在KDE上的变体发行Kubutu工作的人，已经表示在12.04版本之后， Canonical 将不再对他提供资金支持 ，从而将Kubuntu放到了其他Ubuntu变体如Xubuntu  …
<adam8157> roylez: 迁移评论中
<roylez> adam8157: 评论也迁移呢。糕兽
<roylez> adam8157: 被母上骂得头都疼了
<edison0354> roylez: 怎么？儿媳妇？
<roylez> edison0354: 去去
<L-----D> 关系真复杂
<ictxiangxin> 我凌乱了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Raspberry Pi 将于二月底上市 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363015 来自Raspberry Pi 今日前线的重大新闻——他们已经给出了上市日期。“所有部件将于二月20日制造完成。如果必要的话，Eben和我可能来一趟中国， 以确保它们能适时良好地完成。我们将立刻将它们空运至英国，在月底前你们就应该能够买到。 …
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=363014
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 通通透透配字体（2012-02-08 首发）
<MeaCulpa_> 擦
<MeaCulpa_> 买错了
<MeaCulpa_> 买了个硬盘座，不支持IDE... 
<MeaCulpa_> 这年头IDe硬盘没啥用了...
<L-----D> IDE转SATA
<roylez> MaskRay: 2.5'？
<nyfair> 请教个sed awk问题，一个文件里有很多个ifneq ($(TEST) 1)，我想把所有从该行开始到下一个endif结束所有行都删掉，有没有什么办法
<Stifler> .
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Google 揭幕‘求解X’ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363019 “Google刚刚 揭开了其”求解X“网站的帘幕 。看样子，Google很可能在创建‘翻晒’式（TED-like ）的思考库，聚焦有关理性技术性的思想。 该网站 这样描述其工作：‘一个好奇的人们可以来聆听与讨论用于解决全球问题的理性与技术性思想的地方’ …
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: awk '/^ifneq/, /endif/ '
<MeaCulpa_> sed也一样
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 要删掉的话， awk '/^ifneq/, /endif/ {next;}1 '
<ictxiangxin> 怎么设置ubuntu的默认聊天工具？
<ictxiang1in> hi
<kk> ictxiang1in, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<ictxiang1in> 你好
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 哦，谢谢，我试试看
<MeaCulpa_> 洗澡真舒服...
<ictxiang1in> issri用起来真别扭
<byncz> 你们用什么irc的？ 
<ictxiang1in> 我还是觉得mirc好用
<ictxiang1in> 不过是win下的
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: er...有嵌套的话不一定合乎你要求
<MeaCulpa_> ychat
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 没有嵌套
<nyfair> 不过我sed awk都不会
<byncz> 有浏览器的irc
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: sed更简单， sed '/^ifneq/, /endif/d'
<Stifler> 屁精...
<MeaCulpa_> 屁精+1
<Stifler> -.-
<MeaCulpa_> 睡觉～看片子~
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 救命：为何Kubuntu11.10无法开启桌面特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363025 如下图：选择了OpenGL就会报错，然后强制变成了另一个模式，系统提示很多特效没法用： snapshot1.png snapshot2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦心523 — 2012-02-08 22:23 
<fhmdgxs> test
<fhmdgxs> hi
<kk> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍮ 
<fhmdgxs> 内核3.2.5了
<cece> gebjgd:  @
<ictxiangxin> ubuntu怎么修改默认的聊天程序？
<ictxiangxin> 我想卸载empathy
<Stifler> kowalski@fedora:~$ uname -a
<Stifler> Linux fedora.cn 3.2.3-2.fc16.i686 #1 SMP Fri Feb 3 20:06:02 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ictxiangxin> 有人吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Stifler§ ..我用的是 x86_64 內核，，
<foob> ictxiangxin: 你准备用什么？聊天工具 
<ictxiangxin> pidgin
<ictxiangxin> empathy可制定性太差了
<foob> ictxiangxin: 貌似pidgin有面板工具，装上好像就和empathy差不多了
<foob> ictxiangxin: 你最好你查一下，我也是新手
<ictxiangxin> 界面是差不多
<ictxiangxin> 但empathy的可制定性差，太死了
<foob> ictxiangxin: 删除Empathy，装Pidgin
<ictxiangxin> 对于即时聊天这方面，ubuntu还是有点不足的
<straybirdsnest> 其实就是扣扣绑架了大家的圈子在上面这个问题，嘛……
<ictxiangxin> qq都无所谓，有webqq
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: webqq不爽
<ictxiangxin> 但这个empathy的存在没道理啊。。。
<fhmdgxs> ictxiangxin: 界面不好看
<foob> straybirdsnest: 其实现在的用WebQQ也很不错啊
<straybirdsnest> foob: web版的问题说过很多次了，现在我都挺久不用扣扣了
<ictxiangxin> 我什么都用
<foob> straybirdsnest: Web版有什么问题？我还不知道哩
<straybirdsnest> foob: 个人习惯的小问题罢了，别在意
<foob> straybirdsnest: 我很少上QQ，以前也是，
<straybirdsnest> foob: 其实上扣扣一来是习惯，二来主要是打发时间，和在这里一样，所以没啥的，pass吧
<foob> straybirdsnest: 主要是在咱国，QQ普及的太好了
<ictxiangxin> 能有一个通信软件普及是好事
<straybirdsnest> 所以说可以换掉这个话题啦，呵呵呵
<fhmdgxs> 如果qq好用就好了
<fhmdgxs> 太开心了那就
<fhmdgxs> 然后还要迅雷
<fhmdgxs> 然后就没啥了
<ictxiangxin> 我只希望找到一套matlab2012 for linux
<ictxiangxin> 其他的就无欲无求了
<straybirdsnest> 先去洗个澡了，明天得回学校了，各种苦逼日子等在前头……
<straybirdsnest> 还得抓紧时间看书，不再浪费才是，唉
<ictxiangxin> 看毛书
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以不显示g+里的人
<straybirdsnest> 因为要用某些东西，不得不看……
<cJether> zz
<cJether> 正常
<cJether> 昵称
<cJether> 有人吗
<kk> cJether, .. ..  ㍯ 
<cJether> 看起来没人
<Stifler> .
<cJether> 啊
<cJether> Stifler: hi
<cJether> 有人啊
<cJether> 这么多人都在潜水
<cJether> csslayer: 在吗
<cJether> csslayer: 出来
<csslayer> cJether: what?
<hoxily> cJether: 这么晚了还不睡？
<cJether> 我最近熬夜了
<Stifler> -.-
<ictxiangxin_> 我也经常熬夜
<cJether> 谁有做游戏开发么
<ictxiangxin_> 基本上就是2点睡觉
<cJether> 游戏开发
<cJether> 有个#gamedev频道
<cJether> 全是E文
<ictxiangxin_> 看看去
<ictxiangxin_> 人好少啊
<ictxiangxin_> 不过比这里多点
<cJether> 全是E文
<cJether> #ubuntu人多
<cJether> 为什么IRC上多是研究*nix操作系统的
<cJether> 很少研究别的东西
<MegaDownload> cJether: #minetest 研究 minetest，##c 研究 c，#perl 研究 perl，#python 研究 python
<ictxiangxin_> 除了*nix
<ictxiangxin_> 还有什么?
<cJether> minetest是什么
<MegaDownload> cJether: #openttd 研究 openttd
<cJether> 没有研究电影的
<cJether> MegaDownload: 电影
<cJether> MegaDownload: movies
<ictxiangxin_> 这连截图都发不了
<MegaDownload> cJether: 自己找
<cJether> 呃
<cJether> 找了 ，没有
<ictxiangxin_> 怎么研究电影
<cJether> MegaDownload: 我搜索 movie 和film都没有
<cJether> ictxiangxin_: 影评
<cJether> ictxiangxin_: 电影评价
<cJether> 游戏开发没有中文频道
<cJether> 啊……
<ictxiangxin_> 中文的上q
<ictxiangxin_> 群多的是
<cJether> ictxiangxin_: 看过《肖申克的救赎》么
<cJether> ictxiangxin_: 可怕的是，正体中文的频道也不多
<cJether> ictxiangxin_: 台湾人可不用QQ
<ictxiangxin_> 台湾开发游戏？
<cJether> 台湾的频道
<cJether> 都包括
<cJether> 正体中文的
<cJether> IRC很容易掉线，太麻烦你
<cJether> 太麻烦
<ictxiangxin_> 我不知到台湾有开发游戏的公司
<cJether> 大宇资讯啊
<cJether> ictxiangxin_: 大富翁
<ictxiangxin_> 好吧，这个可以有。。。
<cJether> 台湾游戏比大陆好
<cJether> 真的
<ictxiangxin_> 代理是好点
<ictxiangxin_> 开发基本上没什么游戏
<ictxiangxin_> 就那么几个
<ictxiangxin_> 台湾代理wow确实很给力
<ictxiang1in> ?
<cJether> 台湾的游戏确实比大陆好
<fhmdgxs> 没人了么
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 没人了
<ictixiangixn> 1
<ictixiangixn> 其实有人
<ictixiangixn> 这下真没人了？
<gebjgd> 准备吃晚饭
<ictixiangixn> 这个可以有
<ictixiangixn> 我觉得我也该睡了
<jiero> ofan1: 玩 savage xr 吧
<straybirdsnest> 不得不睡觉了，太晚了
<ofan_> yooo
<jiero> ofan_: ofan 玩savage xr
<jiero> ofan_: 我在 us server 等你来被我这菜鸟杀。
<MegaDownload> free?
<MegaDownload> minetest 4-dev 有些小問題…
<jiero> MegaDownload:  你是 ofan？
<MegaDownload> i am who i am
<jiero> MegaDownload:  alvin
<MegaDownload> xD
<MegaDownload> 在找 wxgtk/wxwidgets 的書
<jiero> MegaDownload: 算了。。。刚进去了，没人。。。
<jiero> kandu？
<jiero> 不可能。。。
<MegaDownload> 啥
<jiero> MegaDownload: 去找吧
<jiero> MegaDownload: 玩 wesnoth 修改——等你累了
<MegaDownload> 看個 pdf 都累死
<Zertad> 有人没？
<MegaDownload> 沒有
<Zertad> 有人用skype
<MegaDownload> 沒有
<Zertad> 有用skype的加我。
<MegaDownload> skype 不是和陌生人聊天的
<Zertad> id是zerta_D
<MegaDownload> jiero: 700頁的書…… http://uploadpie.com/gYkD2
<Zertad> 呃。。。刚无聊，申请了账号。
<Zertad> 没有好友。
<MegaDownload> 不是有搜索的功能麽？隨便全世界找個唄
<jiero> MegaDownload: 我是混蛋啊，随便找了几个人就加，对方理都不理
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 哈哈
<MegaDownload> 啥東西？
<jiero> MegaDownload:  skype
<MegaDownload> wow，繼續加唄
<jiero> MegaDownload: 另外，看你的700页。
<MegaDownload> :|
<Zertad> jiero
<Zertad> 加我吧！
<MegaDownload> http://code.bulix.org/6mh683-81072?raw
<MegaDownload> kk: http://code.bulix.org/djz2wk-81073?raw
<MegaDownload>  // Create a status bar just for fun
<kk>  06:03
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-09
<cfy> 虽然不知道你们在说什么，但是好像很高级的样子
<jiero> cfy: 虽然你很高级，但是我因为什么都看不懂，所以就算了
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<jiero> cfy: 吃肥鸭
<jiero> cfy: 鸭子有时间么
<cfy> jiero: 什么事？
<jiero> cfy: 来帮我玩游戏。
<cfy> jiero: 那没时间。。
<jiero> cfy: 你有什么时间？
<cfy> jiero: 打袋鼠时间有
<jiero> cfy 好。打袋鼠。
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<jiero> cfy: 你是袋鼠
<cfy> jiero: 你是
<jiero> cfy: 你个袋鼠。
<jiero> cfy: 登录不上 qq 了
<jiero> cfy: 你来修修
<cfy> jiero: 开xp上qq
<cfy> jiero: 你那也有qq?
<jiero> cfy: 没有xp
<jiero> cfy: webqq
<jiero> 我用 gmail登录
<cfy> jiero: qq有啥用？
<jiero> cfy: 照顾不会用 gmail的人。。。
<jiero> cfy: 如是而已。
<jiero> cfy: 因为国内么。连任何不受啥限制的服务都是不可能的
<cfy> jiero: 哦。
<jiero> cfy: 擦飞鸭
<jiero> cfy: 你真的是被欺负的好材料
<jiero> cfy: 我在夸奖你哦
<jiero> cfy: 你也无视我了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 虽然不知道你在说什么，但是感觉好像没啥意义的样子
<kingbo> 早
<MeaCulpa> 早
 * kingbo pidgin 支持osd不
<foob> Hi,all
<foob> Hi, cfy
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 星际译王网站没有词典了，怎么办啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363042 http://stardict.sourceforge.net/ 这里说因为版权原因项目已经删除了，软件已经安上了，现在没词典，大家是怎么解决的啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 netphp — 2012-02-09 9:21 
<cfy> foob: .
<foob> cfy: 昨天突然发现Pascal也是个不错的东西，呵呵
<cfy> foob: 哦。
<foob> cfy: 你现在掌握了几门语言？
<cfy> foob: 我会cl
<cfy> foob: 我在学习cl
<foob> cfy: 有CL库的中文手册吗？学语言到后面都得用这些东西 
<Ansik> cl是啥？
<foob> Ansik: Common Lisp
<Ansik> foob: 这个好像库很少吧？
<foob> Ansik: 我也不知道
<foob> Ansik: cfy是高手，我是想学语言，然后在cfy的指引下就开始学CL了，刚刚开始学
<Ansik> foob: 你为啥要学common lisp ？
<foob> Ansik: 没有为啥，对我来说学那门语言都差不多，我是纯业余的，看了点资料感觉Common Lisp挺全面的，就学了
<Ansik> foob: - -
<foob> Ansik: 你学那门语言的
<Kandu> cfy: 你又忽悠成功了
<Ansik> foob: 看需求。
<cfy> Kandu: 哪有。。
<foob> Ansik: 哦？这么说你掌握了好几门语言了？
<Ansik> foob: 。。。。。
<cfy> foob: 我还在入门
<foob> cfy: 过度的谦虚也是骄傲！^_^
<foob> 我发现在这的人，学的语言基本都不一样啊
<cfy> foob: 真在入门啊。。
<foob> cfy: 打死我也不信
<foob> cfy: 话说，那天晚上那个叫wwl什么的貌似是个高手。
<cfy> foob: o
<foob> cfy: 你那有中文的Lisp函数说明没
<cfy> foob: 没
<foob> cfy: 那样的话就要杯具了
<fhmdgxs> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗨
<[ub]> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<fhmdgxs> kk呢。。不报时间了啊
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • [问]bash脚本能在运行中修改么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363046 比如这样一个脚本文件 Code: #!/bin/bash sleep 30 echo oooo 在执行后，sleep的30秒期间把 Code: echo oooo 改为 Code: echo xxxx 并保存，是不会有效果的。 怎样让这种效果实时地反映在脚本执行上呢？ Windows批处理貌似是可以的，bat文件会记住下一条 …
<eexp> 谁知道latex里面今天的dayofweek如何得到。要数字输出的。
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的octopress 在archlinux x86_64 里面居然不能生成文章.....
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的好的哦 Fedora 16 64bit and debian sid 64 bit
<fhmdgxs> 这个机器人是谁写的？
<gfrog> adam8157: @@
<adam8157> gfrog: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,我也是 f16 64bit
<adam8157> imtxc: 找到置顶方法了么? 我现在只能放在导航栏上
 * CyrusYzGTt google-chrome-stable-17.0.963.46-119351.x86_64	Google Chrome
<fhmdgxs> CyrusYzGTt: f好用么
<imtxc> adam8157: debain 64 上也好的, 好像还是找不到gems/ffi-1.0.11/lib/ffi/library.rb  lib.so
<imtxc> adam8157: 还没呢  今天用自己的机器  rake generate 都出错了..
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ 不好用，， 你用 你現在用的吧
<fhmdgxs> CyrusYzGTt: 恩 从来没用过哦
<adam8157> imtxc: 我正常, 用的一份(在dropbox上建的git repo
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ 不準你用，， 。。 要不不然被你問問題，，感覺很麻煩，我遇到的問題都還木有解決，， 雖然是我 從f14>f15>f16才有的問題
<fhmdgxs> CyrusYzGTt: 但是我rhel, centos用的还挺多。。差的大么
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ 跟 rhel 差別只是某些區別，， centos不清楚，， 
<happyaron> fhmdgxs: 有钱人
<fhmdgxs> happyaron: rhel不付费也可以用的
<fhmdgxs> CyrusYzGTt: 我讨厌selinux
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ 我不討厭， 所以我奉勸你不要用
<fhmdgxs> CyrusYzGTt: 我不用不用不用 ， 别害怕
<happyaron> fhmdgxs: 但是你能一直用rhel，说明你得付费。否则就是脑子进水。
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ happyaron 說的是正解，，你不能得到官方的升級和更新，只能從別的地方下載可能有問題的升級和更新
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,, help http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel-announce/2012-February/000888.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: python-sqlite2 retirement/orphaning 
<fhmdgxs> happyaron: rhel我们都不更新的 ， 搭一个环境稳定的话 就一直用。。。。
<happyaron> fhmdgxs: 这说明管理有问题。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://proyectofedora.org/argentina/?p=555
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Proyecto Fedora Argentina » Blog Archive » nueva placa icaro basada en pinguino-usb
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sistema-icaro.blogspot.com/2012/02/nueva-placa-icaro-basada-en-pinguino.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ICARO: nueva placa icaro basada en pinguino-usb
<fhmdgxs> happyaron: 能跑几个需要的程序就行。。一般也是自己的程序
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 今天更新12.04后，小小的挂掉了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363050 chromium僵死 新立得无法快速过滤（快速过滤处，不能接受输入） 不稳定，有时假死。 firefox不能完全退出，退出时在内存留下一个进程。 现在用firefox在上网。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2012-02-09 10:19 
<DBLobster> 没事用毛的测试版
<gfrog> adam8157: 知道哪个字符集里有带下划线的字符嘛？ 不要utf系列
<adam8157> gfrog: iso 8859 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 没错吧 哈哈
<tomcheng76> latin = =
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。 好吧，算是吧，我先试试
<tomcheng76> _ <---這個?
<fengya90> 土问grep支持不支持正则表达式总自己命名组名？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.csdn.net/gtlions/article/details/7242295
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux时间同步处理 - Gtlions@CSDN - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<fhmdgxs> 所谓的flash插件是个什么玩意？ .so?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/130502/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Nouveau驱动支持OpenCL加速_IT新闻_博客园
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • unity-2d下有没有什么设置工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363053 类似于gnome-tweak-tool那种，myunity好像不太管用 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeroer00 — 2012-02-09 10:54 
<ora> 怎么加快linux启动速度呀，目前dmesg 看到内核花了4秒启动，mount  ext4占一秒，switch clocksource  to Tsc  也花了近一秒。。
<Guest84275> ora: 上SSD
<huntxu> ora: 除非你一個小時開關機一次，否則沒必要關注這個
<ora> 已经cf卡了，最终产品才是ssd
<fhmdgxs> ora: 你可以不用根文件系统 直接busybox搞个initrd用。。不想挂的分区别挂
<ora> 需要额，要存储数据
<ora> 我看到国外有人一秒就开机了，我不要图形界面，目前用的mingetty 和dash
<ora> 额，有人有这方面经验不，指标要7秒，前面bios，uboot就占了4秒。。。
<Guest84275> ora: 那就裁剪uboot呗...
<palomino|working> 。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> 华擎有个主板，其战术是。。。上次关机实际没关，而是重启系统之后sleep...
<palomino|working> 于是你再开机就秒开。。。
<ora> uboot耗时不多，几百毫秒，uboot我去掉了verify, 我的initrd 也去掉了压缩
<fhmdgxs> ora: 1秒开机?从按电源到键入Login？
<happyaron> 把bzimage也去掉压缩吧
<Guest84275> ora: 你刚才不是说uboot占了4秒么...
<freeflying> ora: uboot不要去初始化设备?
<ora> 达不到，从按下电源到最终启动程序要10秒基本。。
<Guest84275> ora: 至少uboot得初始化MTD,得能找到kernel才行，你可以试试把网卡，usb等设备的初始化去掉..
<ora> 我说内核占了4秒，然后才启动init
<soiamso> palomino|working: 现在的android系统也是这样的 TI的主板
<ora> 我在archlinux 基础上裁剪的
<soiamso> ora: 吧不需要的驱动都裁掉？
<ora> 板子是盛博的某种pc104
<ora> 恩，我现在lsmod只有不到10个模块
<soiamso> ora: 然后都是sleep ?
<soiamso> ora: 看来也只有sleep最快
<fhmdgxs> palomino|working: 华擎这个而垃圾厂商 我要跟他划清界限。。买了个880, 经常点不亮
<ora> 人家测试是不让sleep 
<palomino|working> -o- , fhmdgxs
<soiamso> ora: 好像有个优化文件位置加速加载的程序？
<soiamso> ora: 但是估计你用的不是机械硬盘
<Guest84275> soiamso: 那东西只对硬盘这种介质
<ora> 最后会用ssd ，主要是挂ext4和Tsc clocksource 初始化耗时。。。
<soiamso> Guest84275: 也不是的，吧上一次的内存影像 hibernate 到介质
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 服务器重启后，无法连接到服务 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363059 在服务器上建立了bbs和oa系统，重启后无法连接到这些服务 。。。。提示无法连接。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2012-02-09 11:17 
<soiamso> ora: hibernate 试过没有？
<ora> 不让hibernate。。
<soiamso> ora: 为什么不让hibernate ?
<ora> 人家要求，不讲道理的，你懂的。
<soiamso> ora: Das U-boot ?
<ora> 这个和普通uboot什么区别？
<Guest84275> ora: uboot的全名叫Das U-boot
<ora> 这样子啊
<fhmdgxs> ora: 不能直接从initrd里进bash? 
<soiamso> ora: 你估计热点在什么地方？
<ora> 上面我说那2项啊
<imtxc1> http://code.bulix.org/9o07oi-81082 额 更新了一下系统  悲剧了。。  
<imtxc1> 好像是pacman 4 的问题？
<ora> 挂Ext4，switch clocksource  to tsc
<soiamso> ora: Using U-boot to Boot From a NAND Flash Memory Device for MPC8313E
<soiamso> ora: 什么及其还要 ext4?
<huntxu> imtxc1: 關了siglevel吧
<ora> Ssd打算用ext4分区啊，应该会是个64gb的
<ora> 目前测试是2g的cf
<Guest84275> imtxc1: http://www.archlinux.org/news/pacman-4-moves-to-core/
<[ub]> Guest84275 ⇪ t: Arch Linux - News: pacman 4 moves to [core]
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统升级了但内核没升级 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363061 昨天晚上我从10.10升级到11.04，升级过程还算顺利吧，最后个a32什么的东西不能成功安装，我就手动到更新管理器里手动安装了，顺便update-grub，重启，结果进入GRUB时，还是看到了原来的启动项2.6.35-31，但我记得升级后的内核应该变成了2.6. …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sobar.soso.com/t/87170041?cid=m8.mail.bar
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 现在你还相信孩子是无辜的吗？_陌陌吧
<soiamso> ora: 不要用压缩的kernel image 
<ora> 选ext4是因为我看这个支持trim特性。。
<ora> 恩，好吧，还有个问题是kernel 的rdinit 参数
<ora> 这个参数指定的是initrd 里面的程序是吧？我如果自己写一个，是不是也要wait 僵尸进程
<cfy> test
<[ub]> cfy, .. ..  ㍣ 
<soiamso> ora: 不用等的，参考fedora, ubuntu现在的 init 
<imtxc1> huntxu: 应该是 我刚才pacman -Syu  的时候 就出错了  好像是把pacman  升级到 4了
<oinil> imtxc1: 什么问题阿？
<imtxc1> oinil: http://code.bulix.org/9o07oi-81082
<soiamso> ora: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<[ub]> soiamso ⇪ t: upstart - event-based init daemon
<hamo> imtxc1: pacman 4开启了包签名
<hamo> imtxc1: 看我刚才发给你的链接
<imtxc1> hamo: 恩 我刚查好像是这样了
<ora> 哦，我试试，想在自己的init里面先启动程序，把挂载ext 4推迟
<imtxc1> hamo: 好
<imtxc1> hamo: http://www.archlinux.org/news/pacman-4-moves-to-core/  这个么
<soiamso> ora: 用一个overhead 更小的 文件系统
<[ub]> imtxc1 ⇪ t: Arch Linux - News: pacman 4 moves to [core]
<oinil> imtxc1: 很简单的。mv /etc/pacman.conf.pacnew /etc/pacman.conf
<ora> 比如什么呀，ext2?
<hamo> imtxc1: 嗯...简单粗暴可以用 oinil的方法
<oinil> hamo: LOL. 够粗暴吧。但是最简单。
<soiamso> ora: 是吧
<imtxc1> oinil: error: no usable package repositories configured. 额 
<soiamso> ora: 还有其他针对SSD的
<imtxc1> oinil: 用不了了。。
<foob> 问下，为什么Linux下的摄像头出来的画面是左右反转的
<foob> 怎么解决 ？
<oinil> imtxc1: mv之前有没有备份?
<ora> yo
<oinil> imtxc1: 编辑一下/etc/pacman.conf没有阿？是不是所有repository都被注释掉了？
<oinil> imtxc1: 去掉#就可以了。
<imtxc1> oinil: 备份了。。。
<ora> 有很多针对flash的文件系统，不知道ssd用效果如何
<oinil> imtxc1: 看一下新的pacman.conf，对照老的改一下。只要改repository部分。在文件后半部。
<soiamso> ora: flash 跟ssd应该差不多
<imtxc1> 额  有改好的不  我复制一下，  好像我的pacman.conf.panew 让我给弄没了。。。
<imtxc1> oinil: 你用的是这个系统不，可以把你的pacman.conf 贴一下么  谢谢了。。
<oinil> imtxc1: pacman 一下pacman就可以了。
<imtxc1> oinil:  pacman: signature from "Dave Reisner <d@falconindy.com>" is unknown trust
<imtxc1> error: failed to commit transaction (invalid or corrupted package (PGP signature
<imtxc1> oinil: pacman -S pacman 也不能用了。。
<oinil> imtxc1: 邮箱。
<imtxc1> oinil: txc.yang@gmail.com
<adam8157> imtxc1: 我准备迁移咯
<imtxc1> adam8157: 置顶的弄好了啊？  唉  我为了更新系统 把pacman 给弄坏了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 你现在又览上什么活了？
<adam8157> imtxc1: 没, 需要置顶的文章我放导航栏里
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<oinil> imtxc1: 已发。
<adam8157> hamo: 在玩儿octopress
<adam8157> hamo: markdown和静态页面比较有爱
<hamo> adam8157: 你要迁移blog平台？？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯哼
<adam8157> hamo: 我们要去五道口TB了
<adam8157> hamo: bye
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<imtxc1> oinil: 啊 终于好了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 擦！
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<hamo> adam8157: 又来新人了？
<adam8157> hamo: 超爷来了
<hamo> adam8157: 谁阿？
<imtxc1> adam8157: 淘啥去啊，那有啥？
<hamo> imtxc1: TB不是淘宝...team building
<adam8157> hamo: chaoye
<adam8157> 走了
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...看中文还真不习惯...
<imtxc1> hamo: 额 学习了
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升级到12.04，其他正常，就是没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363069 没有声音，很郁闷，视频和音乐都不行，不知道什么原因，求解决阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 morliao — 2012-02-09 11:55 
<ictixiangixn> 有人没？
<jeffrysun> 为什么我加载exe程序会出现命令行错误 Archive:  /home/jeffrysun/下载/kwmusic2011.exe
<jeffrysun> [/home/jeffrysun/下载/kwmusic2011.exe]
<jeffrysun>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<jeffrysun>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<jeffrysun>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<jeffrysun>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<[ub]> jeffrysun:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ictixiangixn> 。。。
<ictixiangixn> 机器人吗?
<fvw> pocoyo: hi 
<fvw> pocoyo: ibus我把输入切换 弄成了 s-space 但是每次切换 都先多个空格在切换 ?
<happyaron> fvw: 用fcitx吧
<happyaron> 有前途
<fvw> happyaron: 有人维护不
<fvw> happyaron: 也一般吧 速度好像稍块 但是我dddddddddddddddddddddd这样他就崩溃了
<happyaron> fvw: 维护最活跃的
<fvw> happyaron: 4.2版本好像
<nyfair> fcitx能输日文我马上换
<happyaron> fvw: 帮我测试一下，然后和我说说怎么重现
<happyaron> nyfair: 马上就能输入了
<happyaron> nyfair: fcitx-anthy很快就发布
<fvw> happyaron: 一直安dddddddddddddddddddddd
<fvw> happyaron: 10+后就崩溃 google pingying也是 ibus的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^^
<nyfair> happyaron: anthy难用死了，而且项目都死了2年半了
<happyaron> nyfair: 那你想用什么的日文？
<happyaron> nyfair: ssk?
<happyaron> skk
<nyfair> happyaron: google日文输入法
<happyaron> nyfair: 开源实现？
<wzssyqa> fvw: 别那么用好了
<nyfair> happyaron: 嗯，开源
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是bug吧
<happyaron> nyfair: 有链接给我么
<fvw> wzssyqa: 有时候 在vim下面dddddddddddddddd不小心
<fvw> 这样又要我手动开fcitx很悲
<nyfair> happyaron: code.google.com/p/mozc
<happyaron> nyfair: thx
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我也觉得应该是bug，fcitx-googlepinyin也崩溃了
<fvw> 我的按键重复率 很高 容易出现很多ddddddddddddddddd
<happyaron> wzssyqa: sunpinyin呢
<fvw> 就是因为这样 fictx尝试了3分钟 就remove了
<fvw> happyaron: 好像也会
<fvw> happyaron: 不过处理的好些不会崩溃
<wzssyqa> happyaron: sunpinyin没有崩溃
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 多试试，然后去轰炸wengxt
<nyfair> happyaron: 顺带一提，Anthy開発者は Anthyの開発をやめて GoogleIME/Mozcの開発に移り
<happyaron> nyfair: 我不懂日语
<fvw> happyaron: 你报个bug罗
<happyaron> nyfair: 你到这个issue去说一下吧。。。 http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/issues/detail?id=518
<[ub]> happyaron ⇪ t: Issue 518 - fcitx - Mozc Japanese input method - A Flexible Input Method Framework - Google Project Hosting 
<happyaron> fvw: 让 wzssyqa 报吧
<nyfair> happyaron: 就是anthy的开发者不继续开发anthy了，都转向google ime去了
<happyaron> nyfair: 哦。
<fvw> ibus 问题 怎么解决
<fvw> 哦 原来我现在用的就是sunpingyin 不会出dddddddd的问题
<happyaron> nyfair: 能给我普及一下日文输入法主要有哪些么？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 4.1.2也崩溃了
<happyaron> fvw: 多谢多谢，又知道了一个bug
<nyfair> happyaron: linux上我说不上来，以前很多人都买跨平台的atok，windows上剩下主要的就是windows自带的那个
<fvw> happyaron: 很久在这里说过 没人灌
<nyfair> happyaron: 百度也有个日文输入法
<happyaron> nyfair: o
<fvw> happyaron: 你在维护?
<happyaron> fvw: wzssyqa 和我在维护 fcitx 的debian package
<nyfair> happyaron: 然后忽然有一天google弄了个日文输入法，其他东西就都没声音了
<fvw> happyaron: fictx 界面不好看 能换不?
<happyaron> fvw: 支持换皮啊
<fvw> google 一出 谁与争锋
<happyaron> nyfair: 哦，这样。我看mozc也有一段时间了，大多数人在用这个？
<happyaron> fvw: fcitx默认带三套皮，你可以自己再随便折腾皮啊。
<nyfair> happyaron: 国人很多用这个
<happyaron> nyfair: 嗯。
<nyfair> happyaron: 日本那边其实我也不知道
<fvw> happyaron: 稳定了在试
<happyaron> 哦
<fvw> bye 下了
<happyaron> fvw: 额，除了dddddd之外还不稳定。。。
<nyfair> 主要是国人用日语的很多都是acg控，google这个输入法能很轻松的输这些词汇，然后就泪流满面感动了
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<happyaron> nyfair: 这样。。。
<happyaron> nyfair: 是国人写的吧？
<nyfair> happyaron: 不是，是google的日本分部写的
<happyaron> o 
<nyfair> happyaron: 发现百度还有个日语云输入 http://ime.baidu.jp/type/about/onlineime.html
<[ub]> nyfair,啥网址y オンライン IME | Baidu IME - 日本語入力システム -
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working momo 主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 好久不见
<roylez> palomino|working: 磨的豆腐呢？
<happyaron> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=724929
<lubotu2> Mozilla bug 724929 in Security "Remove Trustwave Certificate(s) from trusted root certificates" [Blocker,Assigned: ]
<[ub]> happyaron,啥网址y Bug 724929 – Remove Trustwave Certificate(s) from trusted root certificates
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 724929 in Linaro GCC Tracking "[4.5:r99357] NEON pipeline description improvement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724929
<happyaron> 这比CNNIC还严重了吧。
<nyfair> 话说cnnic那证书现在还在mozilla的东西里么？
<happyaron> 在。
<happyaron> 因为CNNIC还没有被证实做了啥坏事。
<happyaron> Trustwave做了坏事，所以大家要去顶一顶把它干掉
<nyfair> 啊？
<happyaron> Trustwave发布了一个CA证书给某个公司，那个公司用来做网络监听设备了
<happyaron> 这样浏览器不会报警说证书有问题。
<happyaron> 可以想象有多严重了吧。。。
<nyfair> 囧啊，windows自带的也有啊
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> Trustwave是Root CA好吧
<happyaron> 比CNNIC牛逼多了的CA
<happyaron> CNNIC似乎是最近才root了？
<happyaron> 而且似乎等级还是比较低
<foob> 谁能告诉下怎么解决 Linux下摄像头图像左右反转的问题啊
<palomino|working> 把摄像头倒过来，然后选上下翻转...
<foob> palomino|working: ～～！！！！
<Cherrot> palomino|working: !!这方法…… 膜拜啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<palomino|working> 主席。。
<Cherrot> linux下控制摄像头成像的软件有什么呢
 * L-----D ride palomino|working 
 * palomino|working slaps L-----D 
<imtxc1> roylez: 我给plugins/pygments_code.rb 里面添加了    RubyPython.configure :python_exe => 'python2.7'  还是不好使。。
<roylez> imtxc1: 你装的python是什么版本
<imtxc1> roylez: 现在好了 刚才忘了 sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0 /usr/lib/libpython2.727.so 了。。
<roylez> imtxc1: 神马乱七八糟的....
<imtxc1> roylez: 忘了手动加 symbol links 了，出来了 Could not open library 'lib.so': lib.so 的错误 现在好了
<foob> 就知道一个Cheese
<palomino|working> 我也是只知道cheese...
<L-----D> palomino|working, yo
<palomino|working> 工地少年你好
<L-----D> palomino|working, 你们发工资 有工资条么
<palomino|working> schumacher开着去年的车玩的很开心阿 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 有吧，可能 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 我没拿到过- - , L-----D
<L-----D> palomino|working, ...
<huntxu> Cherrot: mplayer就可以
<Cherrot> huntxu: 可以控制吗？我想说更改摄像头的参数啥的，方便以后在别的应用中使用
<happyaron> mplayer tv://
<happyaron> 好像是这样？
<Cherrot> happyaron: 嗯 是这样
<huntxu> 攝像頭有什麽參數啊
<MaskRay> roylez: gem generate_index 好慢，还耗内存 3068588KiB 了。。
<roylez> MaskRay: 你为啥要干这个...
<whqing> ;-)
<whqing> 大家好
<LOL_> whqing: 你好
<[ub]> whqing, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<MaskRay> roylez: 不干这个的话怎么使用，gem source -a file:///home/... 都不能给自己安装
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神好
<roylez> MaskRay: 哦，忘了你建源了
<roylez> MaskRay: 才耗3G内存。小意思
<MaskRay> roylez: 3G 为什么还少？ generate_indx 是个什么过程，为什么不用C写
<Cherrot> huntxu: 比如影像倒置  gamma调整啥的
<roylez> MaskRay: 因为玩ruby的人懒得拿c写
<roylez> MaskRay: 生成索引
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，新版的fcitx，我打破马这词颜色都不一样，高亮了
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 是自造词吧
<huntxu> Cherrot: 這個該問驅動
<MaskRay> roylez: rubygems真不友好，还要用非官方的rubygems-mirror，其他源配置一下rsync什么的就好了
<Cherrot> huntxu: soga  
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马不是我造的啊
<soiamso> roylez: 估计用其他实现也快很多
<palomino|working> 对输入法来说
<roylez> palomino|working: 我假要放完了，真惨
<palomino|working> 靠
<palomino|working> 我们早就完了！
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
 * Cherrot 还在卖啊;)
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Cherrot> [ub]: 论坛的邮件订阅是不是出问题了？、
<[ub]> Cherrot, 你破了吗？  ㍥ 
<Cherrot> [ub]: 又变回AI了……
<nyfair> 最近sopa一闹，没东西下啊
<[ub]> Cherrot, 响应。  ㍥ 
<Cherrot> nyfair: 海盗湾还在坚挺 
<nyfair> usernet怎么不关，那才是分享界的毒瘤
<MeaCulpa> usernet是啥
<nyfair> 还不因为和sopa是狐朋狗友
<Cherrot> nyfair: 可能那个需要花点钱才能进去的缘故吧
<nyfair> usernet就当时欧美的一种内部分享p2p吧
<nyfair> 要收费，本质还是盗版互分享
<Cherrot> nyfair: 不是p2p  新闻组嘛
<nyfair> 嗯，是新闻组
<happyaron> usenet很爽的。。。
<Cherrot> nyfair: 也是历史悠久的东东了…… 可惜订阅的几个列表除了Call for paper 就没人说话了
<MeaCulpa> usenet...你值得是那些binary 新闻组？
<MeaCulpa> 曾经的下黄图好地方
 * MeaCulpa 现在就连在aoie上
<happyaron> binary的group是不是要死人？
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 没钱人，从没加过二进制组  同用aioe中
<MeaCulpa> usenet现在貌似很多只是mail-list的备份
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: aioe似乎我在slrn里没法参与，似乎都是mail
<MeaCulpa> 我自己的回复我都看不到的...
<MeaCulpa> 可能是slrn配置问题...
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 允许发送的啊 只是每天发送的数量有限制，我这边可以
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 哦
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 
<MeaCulpa> aioe虽然慢，但还能用
<MeaCulpa> 国内那些非utf-8的比较讨厌
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: SSL不太方便 而且慢  明文速度还可以
<MeaCulpa> 谁叫M$一直是newsgrp推手
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有好事没？
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 这个就不知道了，最初是黑客们的玩物吧  可能是因为后来有了邮件列表，text部分就没落了……
<ibodi> 一般来说 /home 要单独分区，还是没有什么必要？
<Cherrot> ibodi: 我认为挺有必要的  
<ibodi> Cherrot: 简单说道理
<Barden> ibodi: 重装系统，你就知道/home目录的重要性了
<nyfair> usernet现在不还是么？
<Cherrot> ibodi: 全是个人数据，单独分一区出来，以后万一哪个分区坏了 不会干扰你的/home   重装系统也不会动/home
<ibodi> Barden: 恩。我现在就遇到这个问题。重装，/home 没了。因为没有独立分区。
<nyfair> 只分一个区？
<ibodi> 因为原来老是 /home 独立分区，常常不够用。所以这回就一个 /
<Cherrot> nyfair: 我分了N多区  / /tmp /home /var /opt /usr /usr/local  
<nyfair> 其实我也只分了一个区，上次重装把/home移到了windows分区上
<ibodi> 哪些区基本不会增大很多呢？
<Cherrot> ibodi: 我一般用 gparted 动态调整一下分区大小 原来/usr 分了100G，现在缩成30G了 :D
<Kandu> ibodi: sudo mv ~ /bak 再裝麼，不要 mkfs
<nyfair> Kandu: +1
<ibodi> 是的。有些数据都是可以移到其他磁盘上。现在有个 vbox 也可以移动，等新系统装好，再COPY 回来还能用吗 ？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 这个问题怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363076 首先，我没有设置root密码 然后，我修改了/etc/passwd和/etc/shadow下的用户名 oldname——>newname 然后，重启... 然后，在终端里输入命令sudo XXX 时 提示 newname is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported. 然后... 我该怎么做... 统计信息: 发表于 由 sogotownpn …
<huntxu> adam8157: 。
<ibodi> vbox 是否可以按照COPY 普通文件夹那么操作，COPY 到其他电脑很能用不？
<Cherrot> ibodi: 能用的 不过看清楚，有的是增量备份文件
<ibodi> Cherrot: 什么是“增量备份文件”
<ibodi> 哦。
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 你用什么看新闻组？
<Cherrot> ibodi: 如果你打开vbox管理器，如果你以前创建过备份的话，快速修复里面就有很多个时间点的备份记录
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa:  Thunderbird 嘿嘿
<ibodi> Cherrot: 哦
<ibodi> 感觉重装系统比较干净。并且升级的话，原来的 /home 有些是不能用的，冲突的。是这样吗？
<soiamso1> ibodi 导出虚拟机
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 哦，TB不错
<ibodi> soiamso1: 恩。是有那个功能的。
<nyfair> 话说原来自己出价的独立游戏包不仅有humble啊，还有很多
<soiamso1> ibodi: 导出后就是一个文件了
<Cherrot> ibodi: 我至今没遇到过冲突的，冲突的都是软件没写好的吧。 很多软件都会在/home 下创建个配置文件保存个人配置
<ibodi> soiamso1: 动手实验一下倒是很好办法。现在好像观空影像。
<Cherrot> ibodi: 所以万一冲突了也简单，删除这个文件就行了
<ibodi> 恩
<ibodi> 好的
<ibodi> 非 /home 以外，一般分给他们多是G 够了呢？下次还是有个 /home 吧。
<ibodi> 多少G *
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: usenet上是不是有很多妹子的图？
<soiamso1> ibodi: 不分区，除非用lvm 分区
<nyfair> LOL_: 都是YOOOO图
<soiamso1> ibodi: 所以机不存在大小的问题了
<nyfair> 比利海灵顿全集
<Cherrot> ibodi: 个人喜好。我500G硬盘，/ 分了3G， /tmp 3.5G  /var 3.5G , /opt 10G,  /usr/local 10G, /usr 30G,  /boot 128M, 其余的/home
<LOL_> nyfair: 国内能上去吗
<ibodi> 哦
<nyfair> LOL_: 有美刀就能去
<Cherrot> ibodi: 除了 /tmp 和 /boot 是 ext2 外，其他都用ext4  . 这个其实无所谓
<ibodi> Cherrot: 恩。每个人都不一样，您非 home 基本 60G ，也真大呢。
<Cherrot> ibodi: 还有3G的SWAP :)
<LOL_> nyfair: 意思就是收费的喽，貌似德国有个软件可以免费1g的下载
<nyfair> 我2t的硬盘，/ 20g，其他都是windows
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu 吃饭回来了
<nyfair> LOL_: 那个要邮件注册，很麻烦
<ibodi> 我想下次就不要SWAP 了。我看他重来没有用过。我现在8G RAM 
<roylez> adam8157: .
<Cherrot> ibodi: 要装游戏啥的  所以分的大了点，反正还可以调整，嘿嘿
<LOL_> nyfair: 貌似推出了免注册版本，还免费1g
<ibodi> 我看最多用到1.5G，但是为什么放电影还是不够顺畅呢？
<Cherrot> ibodi: CPU不给力？ 显卡不给力？
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • mysql服务加入到开机启动项里面，重启之后不运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363077 自己编译的mysql，在/etc/init.d/目录下做成了服务mysqld，用service mysqld start和service mysqld stop使用正常。 然后用updata-rc.d -f mysqld defaults把mysqld加入开机启动服务里面， vm-bt@ns1:~/mysql-5.1.60/support-files$ chkconfig -list mysqld mysql …
<ibodi> 估计上次升级显卡驱动又没了。每次大升级，都是重新安装 上网驱动。
<Cherrot> ibodi: 我一直用开源驱动 :) 看电影足够了~ 游戏其实也满足了，毕竟是集成显卡~
<ibodi> 下次装12.04 估计问题就自动解决了。
<nyfair> LOL_: 不知道啊，其实我不用。我主要吃日系p2p
<LOL_> nyfair: http://gavinblog.blog.hexun.com/29566142_d.html
<[ub]> LOL_,啥网址y ["403 => Net::HTTPForbidden . IN gettitle"]
<hamo> adam8157: 这么快就回来了？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯哼, 就是吃了个饭嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 你啥时候上班
<hamo> adam8157: 超爷来咱们组了？
<adam8157> hamo: yep
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<Cherrot> ibodi: 你是不是用unity?
<hamo> adam8157: 那谁不得疯了...
<adam8157> hamo: 谁/
<huntxu> adam8157: 這兩天午後都很凶殘啊...
<slacker_HD> swap基本不需要，随要随填
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<adam8157> huntxu: 午后?
<slacker_HD> 我U盘的系统就是这样
<adam8157> hamo: 又走了个实习生
<hamo> adam8157: 他们组那个manager，叫什么我忘了...
<hamo> adam8157: 谁走了？
<adam8157> qcai
<adam8157> hamo: 南邮的糕手
<hamo> adam8157: 啊？他也走了？？？
<hamo> adam8157: 不来了？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯  下周 要去hk读研
<huntxu> adam8157: 嗯哪
<hamo> adam8157: 这么爽...
<adam8157> h
<adam8157> huntxu: 午后咋了
<huntxu> adam8157: 說stock呢
<adam8157> huntxu: o
<MeaCulpa> ..
<stock-cn> huntxu: stock怎么了
<nyfair> usernet的资源都是用户自己上传的，这丫还真好意思收费啊
<nyfair> 它干的事在我看来和115也没区别
<imtxc> roylez: 主席,你在archlinux 里面用的播放器是 smplayer 么?
<roylez> imtxc: mplayer
<nyfair> imtxc: 主席肯定用mplayer+aalib
<roylez> nyfair: ......
<imtxc> roylez: 哦啊.
<roylez> nyfair: 你安了豪华氪金狗眼的，才用aalib
<huntxu> aalib，lol
<roylez> adam8157: 网址捏？
<adam8157> roylez: 还没扔上去, 在微调
<roylez> adam8157: ......
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 这么细致啊。
<imtxc> YUNIO 这个不知道会不会长命。。
 * MeaCulpa bzr用C的地方也越来越多了...
<MeaCulpa> aalib 看A片不错
<MeaCulpa> 要抓图
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ...這句話，應該是我說纔對，，
<ofan> 有人炒股么？？
<ictixiangixn> 这个不敢碰
<L-----D> ofan, 我炒
 * Kandu 為什麼看到的 lisp 代碼的縮進都那麼奇怪?
<ictixiangixn> 11.10怎么修改主题？
<ictixiangixn> 默认的窗体主题太丑了
<Cherrot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DSuXDxjvmc
<[ub]> Cherrot,啥网址y YouTube - Simpsons in ASCII graphic. Mplayer + AAlib 1680х1050
<ictixiangixn> 嗨
<ictixiangixn> 谁知道主题怎么换？
<Cherrot> ictixiangixn: 什么主题？
<happyaron> gnome-tweak-tool?
<Cherrot> ictixiangixn: 系统自带的就有主题更换，更细致的 gnome-tweak-tool 吧 专为gnome-shell准备的
<ictixiangixn> 就是窗体主题
<ictixiangixn> 11.10没有了
<L-----D> ubuntu用的不是gnome-shell
<Cherrot> gnome-shell 倒是可以微调主题的，只是没有以前Ubuntu那么细致
<leyle> 大家好，我想写个脚本，里面有句话是 grep abc testfile，因为testfile文件名总是在变化，我如何才能每次传递进去呢？比如在终端输入./myshell filename 
<leyle> 就运行 grep abc filename
<MeaCulpa> leyle: grep abc $1
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 谢谢，试一下去
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 果然能行，谢谢了哈
<MeaCulpa> pleasure
<stock-cn> 请问现在dropbox还被屏蔽的吗？
<fengya90> 能用
<nyfair> 能用，尽管我没用
<nyfair> 下别人的一直没问题
<leyle> 如果我在一个shell脚本里面调用了wget 我想在运行到wget时就另外开一个终端来显示wget的相关详细信息，有无可能？
<nyfair> yaourt是怎么干来着
<gebjgd> nyfair: arch wiki自己看
<huntxu> leyle: xterm -e 這樣的？
<nyfair> gebjgd: 啊，其实我是想说yaourt有我楼上提到的功能
<leyle> huntxu: 哦，好像是，3q
<ofan> 顺利免费增加5g dropbox空间
<ictixiangixn> dropbox速度怎么样？
<nyfair> 大大有ssh vpn，还需要dropbox？
<ofan> dropbox用的amazon的aws
<huntxu> roylez: zsh的配置，還有screen的
<ofan> nyfair: 你不懂
<huntxu> roylez: 終于我有一天還是受不了bash的補全了
<ofan> 淘宝上还有刷空间的
<huntxu> 該不的不補，不該補的亂補...
<nyfair> ofan: 所以好奇啊
<ofan> nyfair: 我基本不再vps放个人文件
<nyfair> ofan: 但是dropbox就保护隐私了么？国内网盘被政府查文件可是有先例的
<ofan> 你要毛隐私
<ofan> 我敏感文件也都是gpg加密后再放上去的
<fengya90> 能有啥隐秘文件的
<nyfair> 好吧，也对
<ofan> nyfair: 国外情况比国内好的多，用户隐私数据必须加密，这是米国的法律规定的
<MeaCulpa> 养乐多？
<MeaCulpa> 看错了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 米国用户数据随便买卖
<MeaCulpa> 信贷数据...
<MeaCulpa> 美国基本经济上没有隐私可言
<ofan> MeaCulpa: it公司一般没有
<MeaCulpa> ofan: IT 公司是严打对象而已 :)
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • VMware下Ubuntu11.10中，声卡无声，Ctr+Alt+F6/7无法切换问题的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363084 我是Ubuntu的初学者，但曾经摸索过Linux。心血来潮，装好了久违的Ubuntu11.10。 晕，声卡无声，无法进土命令行界面。解决办法： 菜单项：勾上VM / Removable devices/ Sound card / connect ，问题解决。 Ctr+Alt+F6/7无法在 …
<ofan> 反正是法律规定的，查出来就是一顿乱罚
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 什么严打
<MeaCulpa> 美国那些机构会告诉你，你得分低，贷款不批，你问啥得分，怎么评选的，别人摊手
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你说华尔街吧
<MeaCulpa> 直接泄漏隐私不行，但是营销可以乱搞
<nyfair> 啊哈哈，不过信贷确实随便查
<leyle> mkdir -p myfolder  这个建立的目录就是说，如果不存在，建立，存在了，就忽略？
<sysf1> 估计信赖程度低下所以，私有云也难办
<mugebjgd> leyle: man mkdir
<ofan> sysf1: 比你想的要好
<nyfair> 当成循环建立子目录就好
<MeaCulpa> ofan: +1
<ofan> 你再敏感也赶不上美国人民对隐私的疯狂敏感程度
<leyle>  no error if existing, make parent directories as needed 额，这句话的意思是，建立当前目录的父目录，如果没有错误存在？
<sysf1> ofan, 是吗？泄漏事件也但愿是个例，是的，美国人更加重视
<MeaCulpa> 目录已经存在了也不返回1+值吧
<MeaCulpa> 美国是少数公民都有唯一索引的国家，中国也是
<MeaCulpa> 尤其911以后
<pityonline> roylez: ZHUXI
<ofan> sysf1: 只要泄露了，随时都可以起诉，而且法律规定泄露后必须通知相关用户
<sysf1> 哪能够解释一下，内容网关吗？
<pityonline> adam8157: adang
<ofan> 网扎密码用明文储存基本就等于犯罪
<MeaCulpa> 国安局有权看...和我国一样
<MeaCulpa> 但我国更猛些~~
<ofan> fbi?
<ofan> 有些是有特权，但也是法律赋予的
<brianwang> 就是说公民无隐私，对吧
<MeaCulpa> 啥国土资源部吧大概，911以后搞得
<MeaCulpa> 国土安全部？dunno
<MeaCulpa> 还是中国自由
<MeaCulpa> 路边可以赌博...
<pityonline> coupon
<MeaCulpa> 抽烟可以不避讳小孩
<sysf1> 哦，你是说在中国？还是美国？不论政府还是个人,再不散播对国家有害的前期下，的其他个人用户信息
<MeaCulpa> 小孩可以打酒
<ofan> 可以无照驾驶
<pityonline> blah blah blah
<MeaCulpa> 可以和警察对骂
<MeaCulpa> 警察不掏枪，这点很好
<CyrusYzGTt> ...還可以 小孩去買菸，就是給 父親買也可以去，，自己買更加可以
<ofan> 可以喝醉了晚上在大街上瞎逛
<MeaCulpa> 美国人种族比我们复杂，如果美国想我国这么自由，我觉得美国总统永远是黑人了
<MeaCulpa> 都没枪，就看谁冷兵器强
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以 叫小姐 只要不公開
<MeaCulpa> 显然黑哥哥优势大
<sysf1> ofan, 请教ISP的内容网关是怎么一回事？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<ofan> sysf1: 就是搜索数据包的内容
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 酷胖
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我曾手提一瓶Jack Daniels (可乐) 在大街上晃悠，路人无不闪避。还在米国，估计已经被cop瞄准了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我这有一个因为喝完酒在大街上瞎逛被抓进局子的
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  。。。
<sysf1> ofan, 哪是不是全部用户内容透明？
<MeaCulpa> 中关村路人见我一大口小半瓶Jack Daniels, 立刻退散
<jiero> ofan: 人家是为了喝醉者好
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还有在宿舍聚众喝酒，警察直接破门而入
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你又在哪里闹事了？ XD
<ofan> jiero: p
<jiero> Jack Daniels 是啥？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 田纳西Wiskey
<ofan> sysf1: 加密就行
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有个可乐的，加了一点点wiskey
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。好吧。。。我对饮料基本无知。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 食物同样。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你人生暗淡
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我擦，Panzerfauster就是好用
<eexp> 洋酒，似乎都是假的。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 轻松multikill
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为啥。。。
<eexp> 。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 别人都知道的我不知道我就黯淡了么。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 比flameshower舒服
<leyle> 额,mkdir -p 是为了建立子目录的时候，确认它的父目录存在，囧，也就是说，mkdir根本没法确认它要建立的目录是否已经存在了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 尤其是打不过别人别人追来我换火箭的时候...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: lol 你说了很让我震惊的话。。。
<eexp> 在jay3, 我用Panzer，打不是医生的。估计xp差太多
<ictixiangixn> 怎么搜索频道？
<jiero> ictixiangixn:  /list
<MeaCulpa> eexp: jay3在德国，ping稍稍高了
<MeaCulpa> 医生丫太猛
<MeaCulpa> jay1没有激素
<MeaCulpa> jay2 jay3的头两枪不掉血的
<eexp> 怀疑是FA的。内部作弊。血很高很高
<MeaCulpa> 医生算是nerf了，激素人人有
<MeaCulpa> 不会，血最多接近150
<MeaCulpa> 应该是激素
<sysf1> ofan, 那得是个什么级别，只是不想让不法分子窃取，正常的用户数据，比如手机，生日，户口，家庭关系，等敏感信息
<eexp> 哪里那么多激素。那要体能恢复才可以用的
<ofan> sysf1: ssl就行
<eexp> 榴弹，只能炸一半血
<MeaCulpa> eexp: Soldier基本不用能量，除非你妖毒气
<ofan> aes-256-cbc
<MeaCulpa> eexp: o...
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sysf1> ofan, 谢谢！
<MeaCulpa> 我也见过panzer正中面门掉2/3血的
<MeaCulpa> 还是jay1...没激素
<eexp> Panzer基本打不出。别人2枪就把你干掉。
<MeaCulpa> 可能溅射威力大
<whqing> :-O 
<MeaCulpa> panzer要开打了再跳出去
<MeaCulpa> 或者淫一点
<MeaCulpa> 打墙角
<MeaCulpa> jaymod panzer有抛物线
<eexp> 如果ping好，我宁可field ops
<MeaCulpa> 我有一次打了爆远.... Temple 的fortres直接干掉庙门口的狙击
<MeaCulpa> 子弹多，随便打
<eexp> 以前的啥服务器，panzer可以巡航的，带眼睛，可转弯。 MeaCulpa 你没碰过吧。
<MeaCulpa> NQ啊
<MeaCulpa> NQ可以看
<MeaCulpa> 但太快了
<MeaCulpa> 过瘾...
<eexp> 炮击炮也带眼睛。
<eexp> 不快。慢速巡航。超
<MeaCulpa> 擦，有点bt
<MeaCulpa> NQ 还有Venom...废柴minigun
<eexp> 我只能去jay3(beginner)和hardcore，被虐。可怜的
<MeaCulpa> 那些战队的家伙得分效率怎么那么高
<MeaCulpa> jay1/2 kick ä½ ?
<eexp> 内部人员，认证的。估计
<MeaCulpa> hardcore一定被虐
<eexp> 不kick了。直接不让进
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> no pure client?
<eexp> 也没原因了。
<eexp> some reason。
<MeaCulpa> 悲催
<MeaCulpa> jay1 中国人至少有7-8个
<MeaCulpa> xp还都很高
<ofan> 豆瓣又不行了
<MeaCulpa> 3xx ping, 10w左右的xp...
<eexp> 我随便，在哪里都可以发光。 lol
<MeaCulpa> :P
<eexp> 和ping相比的话
<MeaCulpa> 埋头做Eng总能发光的
<eexp> 都5xx左右呢
<eexp> Eng的地雷，2个都炸不死一个医生。nnnnnd
<MeaCulpa> M97..
<MeaCulpa> 地雷在半路根本炸不死人
<MeaCulpa> 都要放墙角
<eexp> 所以没道理的。那些服务器
<MeaCulpa> 炸那些躲进去的二货
<eexp> 是说那些医生。
<MeaCulpa> 没事，有fun就好
<eexp> 每边有2个左右这样的人。
<MeaCulpa> 不过那些Medic真无聊，让我玩一天Medic我要吐的
<MeaCulpa> 太单调了
<MeaCulpa> 应该还是有人用aim bot的
<eexp> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 否则不可能我从墙后面出来力扑
<eexp> aim bot有可能。因为我在意这个。
<sysf1> ofan, 豆瓣怎么了？
<MeaCulpa> 但怎么说呢，好的游戏，有aimbot你照样能玩
<eexp> 不打近的，打远的，就是谁打他，他就打谁。还是回身打。
<ofan> 负载高
<ofan> 访问慢
<ictixiangixn> medic是什么东西？
<MeaCulpa> CS就不行，CS一旦有人作弊，整个游戏就无趣了
<ofan> 豆瓣技术不行啊
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 这典型的bot...
<eexp> 我是搞过aimbot。被ban的。如果是战队的，估计就没事。
<sysf1> 豆瓣用什么服务器系统
<stock-cn> 我喜欢玩地雷战
<MeaCulpa> 哪天出来带抛物线的aimbot...
<ofan> gentoo
<eexp> nq的，记得我可以杀死人。
<ofan> nginx,mysql...
<MeaCulpa> 真有人用Gentoo...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 看过一个豆瓣构架的ppt
<MeaCulpa> 日本的nq 晚上有时候热闹
<eexp> jay3的，如果是叮医生打，基本5个以上，才能杀一个医生。
<MeaCulpa> 但是太不固定
<ofan> 全用的gentoo,而且有好几台服务器都是pc机
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不用pc用啥...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: sata硬盘... 酷睿cpu
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 两下headshot还是能搞死一般人的，医生3下
<sysf1> ofan, 够节省成本的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没其他选择
<ofan> 豆瓣还有个啥dbfs
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你去试试先。我估计难。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: RTCW Axis用全德语，爽
<ofan> 加速图片的，不过依然慢的跟头驴一样
<eexp> 打机枪兵，听到咚咚很多下，才打死
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 机枪兵最嫩了，每下都是headshot
<MeaCulpa> eexp: ET这个设定很糟糕
<MeaCulpa> 趴下的都是hs
<MeaCulpa> 机枪兵悲催
<eexp> 是啊。可还要很多下
<yunfan> eexp: 你现在用的什么 terminal
<eexp> 间谍最弱。没头盔
<eexp> yunfan: . gnome-terminal
<yunfan> eexp: 额 我的这个 启动时候用的 --hide-menubar 为何菜单还是显示的
<ofan> no gnome!
<yunfan> 需要手动点菜单里不显示才可以
<sysf1> 怪不得，神慢
<eexp> yunfan: cli有些参数不接收。
<yunfan> eexp: 不是cli的 
<eexp> 不记得是哪个了。一直不接收
<ofan> gnome都用gconf的
<ofan> 很反人类
<eexp> 就是说cli参数嘛
<yunfan> 我在i3wm上用的 这个配置在我现在台式机上都没有问题
<yunfan> 到了 arm本子上就不行了 nnd
<eexp> 某些可以接受。 ofan
<MeaCulpa> eexp: Eng太伤鼠标
<yunfan> 我总共就两个参数需求 一个 --hide-menubar 一个 --disable-factory 后面那个起作用了
<ofan> gconf这种已经很不unix了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 步枪联发速度慢，要狂点
<MeaCulpa> gnome就是妖道 :)
<eexp> jay3任何人，都可以发现地雷的。
<eexp> 标记地雷
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 哦？ jay2我忘了
<eexp> 步枪威力大些
<yunfan> ofan: 你用的什么的 哪个terminal配置很灵活 
<MeaCulpa> 但打不准啊，难用
<ofan> yunfan: 以前用urxvt
<eexp> 难打准
<MeaCulpa> xterm不好么....虽然我还是urxvt
<yunfan> ofan: 问你没用 想起来你是emacs用户
<ofan> terminal也就调调字体很么的，没什么好配置低 
<ofan> yunfan: 我是vim用户
 * MeaCulpa 注重假透明，看美女方便
<yunfan> ofan: 我这瓦片的wm 没有桌面 想让他termianl透明 好看到背景图 额
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: terminal可以啊
<eexp> 迫击炮吧。按G看地图。可以很准。
<yunfan> 能够动态背景就好了
<MeaCulpa> xfce那个terminal?
<MeaCulpa> 设个眼色就好了
<ictixiangixn> ] Cannot send to channel\
<ofan> urxvt支持真透明arpg的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不用，直接feh
<eexp> 我曾经啥11x多个。
<ictixiangixn> 这是什么情况？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 假透明更好
<eexp> 杀
<yunfan> 可以在全屏写代码的时候 让背景半透明 有事件来的时候发个消息修改背景 给个红色提示
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我Mortar无能
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 假透明太假，影响泡妞效果
<edison0354> ofan: 你是其实xml的配置文件么……
<eexp> 按g嘛
<edison0354> ofan: 歧视
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: wiki里有说明么 要不你写个
<ofan> edison0354: 我的都是文本的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我都是背景图
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不高兴，很少用terminal...
<ofan> mac里也基本都是文本
<ofan> plist都是xml格式
<MeaCulpa> 万恶的xml...
<MeaCulpa> 码农的最爱
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 精简了的
<ofan> 只有key/value两种tag
<eexp> xml复杂到可以卡死程序
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 行编辑不方便
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 没必要手动编辑
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 那是那些码农用DOM Parser
<ofan> 用defaults可以随便设置
<eexp> ruby的那格式才精简了
<MeaCulpa> ini 精简
<MeaCulpa> 够用
<ofan> 一个程序一个.app文件夹
<yunfan> 我希望能够用lua配置
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: --
<ofan> ini不够灵活
<yunfan> 这样可以把相关的配置整到一个table里 并且做一些动态的配置
<yunfan> ini太死板了
<MeaCulpa> 够了 :P
<MeaCulpa> ini + csv
<yunfan> 不过谁用xml跺谁手
<eexp> ini基本够
<ofan> yaml,json
<eexp> 其实不要ini
<eexp> 直接xx=yy
<MeaCulpa> xml grep都不灵
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我是希望他配置里可以根据你当前的情况动态改一些值 所以用lua合适
<eexp> perl一句就搞定。split
<ofan> 直接dump内存
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那用lua开销反而大
<ofan> xx='xx=yy'
<yunfan> 比如 看看其他terminal被你调整到多大 然后默认开启的窗口就跟着那些的大小来 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 解析lua的开销远大于解析txt
<eexp> xx shit yy, perl 都一句搞定
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 除非你反过来，用配置来调用你的app
<yunfan> 或者是计算其他terminal的偏移 在另外的位置开启temrinal 免得遮挡
<ofan> yaml不错，不过语法还是有点繁琐
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那用forth吧 forth解析超简单 lol 就是命令序列
<ofan> 应该用markdown做配置
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我如果实时改了配置文件呢？
<yunfan> forth解析比ini还简单
<eexp> yaml也不好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 重新生成就是了
<adam8157> roylez: 我觉着我可以发布了
<eexp> 直接hash最好
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 开销呢
<yunfan> eexp: yaml反直觉
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 万一lua语法错了呢
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不大 这是真的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我已经换forth了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有txt解析大么
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 程序生成的怎么可能语法错
<eexp> yunfan: yaml反正难受。说不清。
<ofan> 要人能编辑的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你那不是txt好不好 要说txt 代码都是txt
<yunfan> 你是ini 解析也是要有开销的
<ofan> 否则都是反unix
<MeaCulpa> 当然，是我僵化了，不一定是app解析lua,可以融合...
<whqing> 怎么我这突然的不能正常的打开网页了啊？？？墙外的网站倒是一点就开了。。。。
<yunfan> forth的解析开销大概比ini 大一点
<yunfan> 不会像lua那样
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ini 不需要实现自动机，不需要匹配左右括号
<whqing> 上个百度都进不去了。。。
<yunfan> 当然 如果你有个 configure server 在配置里设置哪些是去server那动态取的 就比较好了 
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 因为不用检查语法
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 看来你不了解forth , forth没有左右括号 诶 跟你这种中缀表达式用户没得说
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 好像awesome不是这个简单的解析关系，配置是app的一部分
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我在说lua...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: lua是有点大
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 就是一个结构，直接包含进程序里
<yunfan> 但是一般桌面感觉不出来这个开销
<ofan> xmonad的配置还要编译
<yunfan> 极端用户才感觉得出来 否则你干嘛要用gnome-terminal 这个吃内存也不少
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你没使用过其他名字吧。上次又有人害我。
<MeaCulpa> 主要是我以前用盒子的时候，菜单里的东西都是实时生成的，后来换了awesome发现是静态的...
<MeaCulpa> eexp: ??!!
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 害你说啥
<eexp> 以前也有真间谍。上次也碰到。工兵拆炸弹，被间谍推开。 lol
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 别是个js吧
<MeaCulpa> lol
<eexp> 我迫击炮，有人老跳上面。害我炸自己嘛。名字不是awkxxx
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 常有人跳迫击炮
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我从不干这个...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 什么游戏
<eexp> 那家伙，等着跳呢
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ET
<jiero> ofan:  et
<ofan> 链接？
<ofan> 什么类型，要联网？
<MeaCulpa> google enemy-territory
<jiero> ofan: 太老了的游戏。 2001年的
<jiero> 2003 年的， FPS 
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 那算了
<jiero> 说错了不是01年
<MeaCulpa> 01å¹´RTCW
<ofan> 我准备搞个xbox
<MeaCulpa> 手柄游戏偶不喜欢
<eexp> 还有人把间谍推水里面。别人好难的爬到某墙角。
<MeaCulpa> 也不能定制
<edison0354> ofan: 我不喜欢单行配置的……感觉没有xml有层次性……
<ofan> edison0354: 非xml的也可以由层次性
<MeaCulpa> xbox估计游戏fov都不能改
<jiero> savage XR 最高
<yunfan> edison0354: 我也不喜欢单行 不过xml的话 跺你手
<MeaCulpa> ini 都有层次
<jiero> Savage 2我大概有高级帐号了～
<ofan> 配置文件也没必要有很深的层次，3层算最多了
<jiero> 哈哈 lvl25 以上的自动升级。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 想到注册表了
<ofan> 注册表是反人类的
<yunfan> 还行 比xml好点
<ofan> xml还是有点好处的
<yunfan> json也不错
<eexp> 是极端反人类的
<MeaCulpa> ini 散列数组处理正好
<yunfan> 配置可以拿到web桌面去用
<ofan> 因为xml的parser满地都是
<MeaCulpa> 好的SAXParsor不多，用好的也不多
<ofan> 而且有标准，错误处理也方便
<MeaCulpa> 大把的都是DOM
<MeaCulpa> DOM没法用
<MeaCulpa> 一用就爆
<yunfan> sax还不得转成key value
<ofan> 而且比较安全
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: +1
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ini是有的啊，所以比单行的强点……
<edison0354> ofan: 反人类+10086
<MeaCulpa> xpath有点搞脑子
<ofan> 自己写或者跟代码结合的都不安全
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: xml还得先检查匹配 额 
<ofan> xml也可以key,value,现在都这么搞
<yunfan> 如果不要求纠错还好点
 * adam8157 在犹豫要不要立刻发布新blog
<MeaCulpa> 啥都往xml上套
<yunfan> adam8157: just do it
<jiero> =果然，我38级了。是高级账户了，——可以看回放了
<ofan> 匹配是自然就检查的
<MeaCulpa> M$ 的doc也是xml, 随便写个doc上个DOM Parsor就挂了
<MeaCulpa> 复杂到office文档的xml, DOM顶不住，SAX又难用...
<eexp> 凡是一对象，就容易死掉。 lol
<MeaCulpa> 一般不懂数据结构的领导都会惊讶的发现，电子文档不等于信息化数据...
 * MeaCulpa 职业生涯中5年时间在向领导解释这个问题
<MeaCulpa> :(
<MeaCulpa> 悲催吧
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 咋不等于，都markdown就是。
<ofan> 用c++很容易写个xml的parser，做配置文件用
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 给你几千G的doc, pdf, 你去检索去
<eexp> ofan: 对象搞对象。那容易些
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 全文检索
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 批量转换掉
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 真变态
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 18摸不是提倡用xpath么
<ofan> c也可以，不过没c++来的自然
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 转成啥？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我在18m不干这个....
<eexp> markdown语法。wiki语法
<MeaCulpa> rst, dokuwiki
<MeaCulpa> mediawiki很麻烦
<yunfan> wiki要转向lua了
<MeaCulpa> mediawiki 画个table要死的
<eexp> 要不，转成latex的。
<yunfan> 到时候在手机设备上 注册一些钩子就可以了
<happyaron> eexp: 用wv导入
<eexp> 搞死你们。
<MeaCulpa> 恩这个dokuwiki都有，不错，latex, odt
<eexp> wv只是文本
<eexp> 保留点格式
<happyaron> eexp: 只要检索的话，总不能检索格式/图片吧
<edison0354> 额，pity不在啊……
<eexp> 格式，图片，检索啥。你找 MeaCulpa问。
<eexp> 我只要grep
<happyaron> edison0354: 今天 tenzu 在北京，你要不要去找他们吃一顿
<MeaCulpa> ... 扣shit bowl呢
<ofan> super bowl到底是什么？
<yunfan> eexp: gnome那些乱七八糟的applet是怎么启动的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 家里吃好吃的ing
<MeaCulpa> 图片么，色彩空间，傅立叶变换，小波变换 搞出来了找zf要大钱
<yunfan> happyaron: 在北边还是南边？
<happyaron> yunfan: 不知道
<happyaron> yunfan: 你找tenzu
<yunfan> happyaron: 北边别叫我 南边就去
<yunfan> 我现在是骑车 到不了北边
<MeaCulpa> 北京南边没人吧...
<happyaron> yunfan: 我没在北京
<MeaCulpa> 人都集中在长安街以北
<eexp> 就是在家目录，某地方，建立了desktop嘛。locate就找到。
<yunfan> happyaron: 你放寒假？
<happyaron> yunfan: 大概在人大附近吧，pityonline在那边
<yunfan> 人大在北 算了 叫他们找 薇菜 和 xihels吧
<yunfan> 薇菜有车 快得很
<eexp> 微菜还没倒闭？
<eexp> 难道富2代
<yunfan> 薇菜前一阵送厂维修了两个月
<yunfan> 最近回来居然有车了 诶
<yunfan> 果然是高帅富
 * eexp 找一个latex高手。居然都找不到。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 不是有ctex社区么
<eexp> 那地方，都是不深究。命令判断都不会。
<eexp> #latex 房间，今天没碰到会的。
<happyaron> eexp: 恭喜你
<eexp> 啥。哈皮
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 南边有我
<adam8157> roylez: yunfan 迁移完成 adam8157.info
<yunfan> adam8157: 迁到哪里？
<eexp> adam8157: 啥破服务器。
<eexp> 这么慢的
<adam8157> yunfan: 还是原来那个
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你迁移什么
<eexp> 咋好多白块块？ adam8157
<yunfan> adam8157: ssl error
<adam8157> eexp: 权限错了 稍等
<eexp> 上次说的slide show，也差不多嘛。
<eexp> zim还支持直接开httpd。没vps的可以这样用。 lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 推荐人需要对方先注册那网站么
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 擅长排版么？
<adam8157> eexp: yunfan 好了
<eexp> 谁擅长？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 编辑了一个题解，难看死了
<adam8157> eexp: 好了
<yunfan> adam8157: 我正准备 静态化我的blog
<adam8157> yunfan: 我的就是静态
<eexp> 正常了
<adam8157> eexp: .
<yunfan> adam8157: markdown搞表格麻烦
<eexp> 几句话，难道还动态。
<eexp> 表格，有些wiki语法支持。或者嵌入html
<MeaCulpa> rst 表格简单
<MeaCulpa> 不过要弄颜色啥的，麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 还是wiki吧
<MeaCulpa> moinmoin也不错
<yunfan> 其实我建议最终形式用 图片  同时附带 源码发布 比如 rst markdown wiki什么的
<MeaCulpa> 可以转成pdf...
<adam8157> yunfan: 带宽哦
<eexp> 图片，去死。
<eexp> 那流量下得地啊
<MeaCulpa> 我记得我以前发文还push进github还是launchpad...忘了
<yunfan> adam8157: 笨阿 搞成图 只要发布到 cjb.net不就行了 
<yunfan> adam8157: 隔一阵检测下 如果挂了 就重新传下 修改下地址就可以了
<MeaCulpa> cjb 有http hosting?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 也有
<yunfan> 不过他那个 image上传可以外练
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你还不如搞成ascii art 放某服务器让人telnet看
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: why not?
<MeaCulpa> 星球大战，nethack...
<MeaCulpa> 你回到BBS时代了...
<leyle> 我用 awk 读取了一串数据的一部分，我如何用awk读取的这部分数据来作为 mkdir 后面的目录名阿？
<fvw> leyle: $xx
<leyle> fvw: 比如有 awk '{print $1}'  那么读取的数据咋个传给 $xx 阿？
<leyle> awk '{print $1}' file 
<MeaCulpa> awk '{system("XXX")}'
<MeaCulpa> system可以跑简单命令
<MeaCulpa> 当然你拼出字符串来在eval也可
<foob> arch源里那MONO包是什么，31M还挺 大的
<MeaCulpa> .net开源实现貌似
<foob> MeaCulpa: 怎么用？
<MeaCulpa> foob: 不知
<foob> ～～
 * MeaCulpa 多年没体验到感冒的滋味了
<MeaCulpa> 还要开车回家...
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 10.04无法正常关机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363090 ubuntu 10.04无法正常关机 图面停到最后就没反应了，DELL电脑，试了很多没成功，求大侠指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chongpeian — 2012-02-09 17:18 
<adam8157> 乐乐哪里去了
 * jiero 发现 hamo
<jiero> lol
<jiero> Guest54674: 你躲不了！1
<jiero> Guest54674: 蛤蟆
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文，我进展了哦，kangaroo 好玩。
<jiero> adam8157: 看到蛤蟆了吧。躲躲藏藏的。
<adam8157> jiero: .
<adam8157> Guest54674: 现身吧
<adam8157> Guest54674: 我的blog已经迁移了
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当，来玩游戏吧。
<jiero> adam8157: 从来没见你玩游戏呢
<adam8157> jiero: 我不大玩儿游戏...
<adam8157> jiero: 实况倒是可以
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 最近更新后ubuntu 12.04老是死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363094 今天更新后老是死机 死机后只好进入文本模式reboot 按理说ubuntu很稳定才对啊 前几天一直在用 开很多窗口都不卡 今天很轻易就死了 大写锁定键有效 光标可以移动 内核 Linux 3.2.0-14-generic GNOME 3.3.5 请高手支招 统计信息: 发表于 由 suitup — 2 …
<huntxu> adam8157: 來實況！
<jiero> adam8157: 你完了
<huntxu> adam8157: 2011
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也沒有很強的啦
<adam8157> huntxu: 我很久没玩儿了
<jiero> huntxu: 说的是"很"啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 玩become a legend多點
<Guest54674> ....
<jiero> Guest54674: 蛤蟆头
<Guest54674> jiero: 居然被你发现了...
<jiero> gu
<jiero> Guest54674: 太明显了
<huntxu> adam8157: 08的話，5分鐘半場通常刷電腦8-10個，版本新了就不行了。。。
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> adam8157: PES2011最多一次arsenal 5-0 man city...
<huntxu> 弱了好多。。。
 * jiero 发现 legends 应该可以跑。 现在确定下回国后要出钱建立服务器的游戏—— legends - urban terror - xonotic - savage xr - zero-k -kernel panic -
<jiero> 哦好多，每天循环——同时建立个 mumble 服务器——然后 irc
<jiero> lol
<jiero> minetest 服务器也要
<jiero> 还有什么游戏的服务器呢。。。 突然想到 armagetron 哦 
<jiero> 对哦，zero-k/ kp 服务器太难了。。。还要mono，算了。。。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你太有钱了
<mugebjgd> jiero: 不如捐给希望工程的孩纸们
<jiero> mugebjgd: 笨哦。。。肯定是一个服务器租用，找一堆人一起建立（每月90元人民币）
<adam8157> Guest54674: 你啥时候上班?
<adam8157> Guest54674: 你同事刚下线 zer4tul
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我不信了，以前我捐了一年多，大约$500
<jiero> mugebjgd: 还是给开源开发者捐赠更有意义。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 什么显卡好啊。。。买个显卡用。
<huntxu> jiero: 壕
<jiero> huntxu: 什么啊。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 我自己从来不买衣服的。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> huntxu: 人用钱都有在不通地方。
<huntxu> adam8157: 阿蛋什麽時候來實況
<huntxu> jiero: 我買衣服的錢都沒有
<mugebjgd> jiero: ati
<jiero> mugebjgd: 什么型号好呢。。。我的老 core 2啊
<jiero> 而且是 low profile
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装失败，谁能帮我解决啊.紧急！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363095 我是根据该网站( http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-10/46327.htm )提供的信息来进行安装的,当我在xp系统配置完之后重启系统，但是重启机器的时候显示屏一直处于黑屏状态。由于本人是第一次安装不知道哪里出错。 统计信息: …
<adam8157> huntxu: 等面基的时候
<jiero> mugebjgd: 现在看来 nvidia的不靠谱了，一直没开源的驱动——以后越来越差
<huntxu> adam8157: 你用手柄嘛？
<MaskRay> adam8157: % mount -o remount,size=2.5G -t tmpfs none /var/tmp
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯
<MaskRay> adam8157: mount: /var/tmp not mounted or bad option
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。你的钱全用在泡女人身上了？
<huntxu> jiero: 通常是女人泡我
<adam8157> MaskRay: 还能置顶size呢?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 求救,如何增大tmpfs分区大小
<adam8157> 制定
<jiero> huntxu: 好孩子
<adam8157> 指定...
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我 2+ hr  的 ghc-7.4.1 要白编译了...
<adam8157> MaskRay: tmpfs是用的内存啊, 制定啥
<adam8157> 指定...
<huntxu> MaskRay: 為什麽是remount？
<huntxu> MaskRay: /var/tmp有不是mounted狀態
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我要扩充,/var/tmp 2.0G->2.5G
<adam8157> MaskRay: 内存多大?
<MaskRay> adam8157: none on /var/tmp type tmpfs (rw,noatime)   
<MaskRay>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<MaskRay> Mem:          3958       3920         37          0         76       3084
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我错了,我关掉firefox
<mugebjgd> jiero: 看你出多少钱了
<Evanescence> 我安装了fcitx后,怎么把原来的IBus替换掉啊?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 不过调小也不行
<adam8157> MaskRay: By default, a tmpfs partition has its maximum size set to half your total RAM, but this can be customized. Note that the actual memory/swap consumption depends on how much you fill it up, as tmpfs partitions do not consume any memory until it is actually needed. 
<adam8157> MaskRay: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab#tmpfs
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: fstab - ArchWiki
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我知道，所以试图调大（ghc最后一步链接过程需要 *内存* 和 /var/tmp空间(tmpfs) ）
<jiero> mugebjgd: $30
<mugebjgd> jiero: ......
<jiero> mugebjgd: 已经是我主机的价格的一半多了啊。。。
<adam8157> MaskRay: 为什么要自己编译...
<jiero> mugebjgd: 还不够么
<mugebjgd> 看看6670多少钱
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了超级便宜的
<jiero> mugebjgd: 接近 $100
<mugebjgd> jiero: 噗
<MaskRay> adam8157: 追新（可能还没binary，而且gentoo）
<mugebjgd> jiero: 我买的时候70欧巴
<jiero> mugebjgd: 差不多吧。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 现在AU $ 蛮贵的
<mugebjgd> jiero: 6500的呢？
<jiero> 型号有么。。。再找
<mugebjgd> jiero: 6450?
<mugebjgd> jiero: 6570?
<jiero> 都比我的主机还贵。。。
<mugebjgd> 不能6450才400人民币
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你主机300人民币买的？
<jiero> 6450 便宜些哦。 $50
<jiero> 我主机 $55买的
<mugebjgd> jiero: 应该足够你用的了
<mugebjgd> jiero: amd apu a6 a8都自带6450
<jiero> mugebjgd: 哦。。。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 相当超值
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你让我买新电脑么。。。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 不是
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你已经错过了买新电脑的机会
<jiero> mugebjgd: 为啥。。。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 本来就 $55，卖出去，现在能卖 $120
<jiero> 因为有显示器了。
<jiero> $16.5买的显示器。
<jiero> mugebjgd: $120 能买新电脑么。。。肯定不行。。。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 难
<mugebjgd> jiero: 什么显示器？
<jiero> 19'' 的 viewsonic
<jiero> 效果倒是比常见的 dell强过很多。。。
<jiero> 现在就用显示器附带的音箱。。。
<jiero> 算了，直接不考虑了。
<Guest54674> adam8157: 你还不下班？
<jiero> 也不买显卡升级了。。。内存才 1GB，还是发挥预热，赶紧工作吧。
<adam8157> Guest54674: 等饭局
<Guest54674> adam8157: 啥时候开始加班了？
<Guest54674> adam8157: 擦..又有饭局...
<jiero> Guest54674: 开始加班了？
<jiero> Guest54674: lol
<mugebjgd> jiero: 液晶？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 当然。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 液晶年头长了也一样不行 
<jiero> mugebjgd:  恩。 2007年的，确实不算新了。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 但效果还好
<jiero> mugebjgd: 和我的主机一样是 2007年的
<adam8157> Guest54674: lol
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vb 比 vm 强？我X!!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363099 听坛子里vb在linux 如何比vm nb，信了，用了，装xp，cpu占用那个高啊，鼠标以那个飘啊，真没见识过这么烂的虚拟机。慢点也就不说了，xp安装软件，总是无法顺利运行，真是神了！ 用vm，cpu占用明显低了不少，鼠标也不飘，软件运行也正常。 也 …
<fvw> pocoyo: hi 
<yall> 。那闭源的vmware，吾就没成功下载过。还要钱的。不用。virtualbox，好多了。
<fvw> pocoyo: replace de histroy 怎么保存呢
<fvw> MeaCulpa: hi
<MaskRay> adam8157_away: 惊险。。
<fvw> MaskRay: hi
<MaskRay> adam8157_away: X，fcitx,irssi,tmux啥的都关掉了
<MaskRay> adam8157_away: 大胆的 remount 成 3800M
<fvw> MaskRay: replace-string histroy 能save 他哦
<fvw> to file吗?
<MaskRay> adam8157_away: 怕zsh占用内存多，换成bash
<MaskRay> adam8157_away: nohup ebuild ghc-7.4.1.ebuild merge > /dev/null & 并迅速关掉 login 的 bash。
<MaskRay> adam8157_away: 当我再度登录时终于装成了！
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 和openoffice 一样，无法保存格式与样式。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363105 Screenshot.png在libre或者open中按F11可以调出格式与样式，修改默认格式与样式的属性为常用的格式如图。 在我点了应用后，就改过来了，但是当我把文档关闭，不管选择保存还是忽略修改过的文档， …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 需要的
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • [图] mutt 标记删除邮件会一同标记未读的子邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363107 各位兄台，使用 mutt 标记删除的邮件时，如果有基于这个邮件的回复 这些回复邮件也会被一同标记为删除，请问可发仅仅单独标记单封邮件？ mutt.delete.2.png 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 VolcanoX — 2012-02-09 19:24 
<ovov> HELLO
<[ub]> ovov, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<LOL_> hi
<pocoyo> fvw: 啥？
<ovov> 啥时候出的WEB IRC
<ovov> 挺有意思的啊
<huntxu> roylez: lastlog能刷到我發給你麽？
<roylez> huntxu: 看到了
<huntxu> 。
<roylez> huntxu: 你机器不是性能不行的么
<huntxu> roylez: 本和台式都是i5，台式的4G，本是6G內存了。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 直接去github抓吧
<huntxu> 我覺得現在是硬盤不行了...
<roylez> huntxu: 赤裸裸的炫耀
<huntxu> bash為了等補全，登錄的時間都很長， roylez 
<roylez> huntxu: ......
<fvw> pocoyo: replace-string histroy 能save ?
<fvw> ovov: 很久前
<ovov> WHAT
<pocoyo> fvw: 不能吧。
<LOL_> huntxu: i3的本算差的吗？
 * huntxu 打球去
<ovov> WHO ARE U
<huntxu> LOL_: 不算= =
<roylez> huntxu: 打蛋蛋？
<ovov> WHO R U?
<huntxu> roylez: 蛋蛋去和疼豬面基了
<pocoyo> huntxu: 这么晚 打什么球？
 * huntxu 閃人
<ovov> @fvw who r u
<fvw> ovov: me
<ovov> - -
<ovov> i did not see your nickname before
<LOL_> roylez: 3499的thinkpad i3 能入手吗
<roylez> LOL_: 我现在对thinkpad没好感，不清楚
<LOL_> roylez: 你不是18m的吗。。。
<roylez> LOL_: .
<LOL_> roylez: 本上带dvd好吗
<roylez> LOL_: 不好
<LOL_> roylez: 发现很多本都是dos，如果再不带dvd,难道硬盘安装系统？
<roylez> usb
<LOL_> roylez: 额，俺是菜鸟，修改bios？
<roylez> LOL_: 自己google搜，网上大把这么干的
<jiero> roylez: 抱抱
<LOL_> roylez: 你有啥忠告吗，对于我这个第一次买本的菜鸟
<jiero> LOL_: 忠告是别买本。买台式机
<roylez> LOL_: 别买thinkpad
<LOL_> jiero: 在学校买台式不方便吧
<jiero> LOL_: 在学校你还去外面玩？
<LOL_> roylez: 那能推荐几个牌子吗
<jiero> LOL_ 用纸够了
<roylez> LOL_: apple asus
<LOL_> jiero: 换宿舍时和放假时，得带回去吧，总不能带台式回家吧
<jiero> LOL_: 哦。这么麻烦哦。
<LOL_> roylez: eeepc好吗
<roylez> LOL_: 不好
<yue> thinkpad新键盘用着很难受
<LOL_> jiero: 所以只能买本
<jiero> roylez: 我在wesnoth 里做了一个袋鼠兵种哦。
<LOL_> roylez: 普通的本上也能装linux吗？有啥特殊限制吗
<jiero> LOL_: 一般笔记本出毛病多。
<roylez> LOL_: 网卡比较妖的话一开始装可能麻烦点
<roylez> LOL_: 不要买双显卡的
<jiero> LOL_: 不要买独立显卡的。
<LOL_> jiero: 隔壁宿舍的同学买了个vaio和dell
<cleamoon> LOL_: asus is good. always remember to buy service.
<jiero> roy
<LOL_> cleamoon: 嗯
<jiero> roylez: 我把耳机踩断了，然后发信（附有照片）给罗技，然后问可以换吗，对方说行。。。
<roylez> jiero: .
<LOL_> roylez: 物理分辨率17xx*7xx的还行吗
<roylez> jiero: 袋鼠踩的算意外吧
<roylez> LOL_: 可以
<jiero> roylez: 但是邮费是 $5，我买的单价是 $4.2
<LOL_> roylez: 错了是13xx*7xx...
<roylez> jiero: ....
<roylez> LOL_: 可以
<LOL_> roylez: apple 13'要8000＋。。。
<roylez> LOL_: .
<roylez> LOL_: 随便买个华硕的吧。我只喜欢13寸。华硕这种的不超过4000
<LOL_> roylez:买 intel 还是 amd？
<MaskRay> roylez: generate_index真无敌了，9个小时还没好
<roylez> LOL_: intel，省得麻烦
<LOL_> roylez: 嗯
<L-----D> 现在笔记本应该没有不是双显卡的
<L-----D> 我说错了 应该是没有不带集显的
<MaskRay> cleamoon: 确实好，我的手机在asus的usb端口才刷成功的，
<[ub]> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Arch下安装Wine -IE8上不去网，谁能指导一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363108 根据这里安装的 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wine ie8一启动就僵住了 为什么安装ie9提示只能在win7下安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 874768078abel — 2012-02-09 19:39 
<LOL_> L-----D: 独显好吗？
<L-----D> LOL_, 那取决你是否要玩游戏
<L-----D> 或者跑一些3D程序
<cleamoon> MaskRay: for me, the price is good...
<LOL_> L-----D: 很少玩游戏
<cleamoon> LOL_: if you don't play games then buy one without gpu...
<LOL_> cleamoon: 嗯
<LOL_> 微星，这是国产的吗
<LOL_> msi 貌似跟bios有关
<LOL_> L-----D: eeepc是很差的吗
<L-----D> 看你做什么用 
<LOL_> L-----D: 不玩游戏，想装多种系统，
<L-----D> 据我理解 那个性能很差 只适合做上网本
<LOL_> L-----D: 哦
<LOL_> L-----D: thinkpad呢？
<L-----D> thinkpad只有t系列和x系列比较好 比较贵
<L-----D> 我用的就是thinkpad水货
<LOL_> 哦
<woju> chromium不能听http://www.qingtin.com/怎么办阿？
<[ub]> woju,啥网址y 倾听网络收音机：广播电台在线收听
<woju> 好多天了
<woju> firefox也不行
<L-----D> woju, 貌似这个网站是内嵌 wmp activex的
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 用 totem 插件，或者是 vlc插件，，或者 mplayer插件
<L-----D> 这样可以代替的么？
<woju> L-----D: 那怎么办呢？另外一台电脑上是ubuntu10.10升级的11.10，可以收听。11.10里面没有mozilla-mplayer
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 给个关键词吧，多谢了！
<jiero> roylez: 那么我是不是回信说我不想要把套寄过去（那样会有 $3.8 额外邮寄费用)
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ .. 額，，  不清楚，反正我這裏能放
<roylez> jiero: ....买个新的吧
<jiero> roy
<CyrusYzGTt> libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<CyrusYzGTt> Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem)
<CyrusYzGTt>     文件: libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
<jiero> roylez: 我买了 11个，卖了5个，成本都回来了。
<CyrusYzGTt> QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6
<CyrusYzGTt>     文件: libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<roylez> jiero: 我靠....
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 就這些，， 
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我试试，多谢！
<jiero> roylez: 所以如果这个去了，就相当于再赚 $7
<jiero> 但我想赚 $10 啊
<jiero> roylez: 囡囡已经不来了。
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 可以放了，多谢！
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ .. 。。 
<L-----D> woju, 有什么好台推荐
 * jiero 突然想要赚钱了——因为想要个更好的电脑。。。
<jiero> lol
<woju> L-----D: 以前一直听CRI都市流行，最近没有了。台湾的有中广音乐网，老放日本的歌曲，还有hitfm
 * jiero 现在开始想怎么赚钱。
<soiamso> jiero: 悲剧
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 我現在比較喜歡聽 貓撲電臺，， 以前是青檸檬電臺 和 FM88
<soiamso> jiero: 打怪去
<jiero> soiamso: 打怪吧，我还是去试试能不能做 freelancer。。。
<jiero> lol
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我是cri的忠实听众
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ ..
<jiero> soiamso:  我想要钱直接进我口袋而不需要时间处理。。。
<soiamso> jiero: gank的模式，打一下回来一下打一下。
<L-----D> jiero, freelancer价格很低的 我以前做过
<L-----D> 都被印度人压低了
<straybirdsnest> 到了学校的冒个泡
<L-----D> 而且现在绝大多数freelancer的网站 都跟stackoverflow似的 讲成就系统
<L-----D> 弱智的项目你抢不过别人
<L-----D> 难的项目又不合算
<soiamso> jiero: 国内也有很多这种网站吧
<jiero> L-----D: 我是 graphic designer
<soiamso> jiero:  你还不如找个市场部的工作
<jiero> soiamso: 找不到
<jiero> soiamso: 我讨厌市场。。。
<jiero> lol
<L-----D> 那你应该去deviantart 说不定画幅画救火了 
<jiero> soiamso: 我连续废了 4次市场科目。
<yunfan> L-----D: 可以组团搞
<yunfan> freelancer可以考虑弄个组团模式
<jiero> soiamso: 我是坚决反对当前的经济架构的。。。
<L-----D> yunfan, 嗯 印度人都是组团搞的
<soiamso> jiero: 市场部不是读市场的人去的
<yunfan> 雇主在上面店名要项目经历
<yunfan> 项目经历在上面招其他的人 然后做进度计划 给雇主看进度 和各种东西
<yunfan> 最后完工 大家都得到成就
<L-----D> yunfan, 问题是现在很多人成就已经很高了
<L-----D> 那些家庭作业的项目 都被他们抢了
<jiero> soiamso: 是的。。。
<jiero> soiamso: 哈哈，我发现我评价了一本kindle书后此书迅速销售排名上升 3000
<jiero> soiamso: 然后 2天又降回了原来水准
<soiamso> jiero: 看来你的social network 比较大？
<jiero> soiamso: 不。
<fvw> http://www.ymacs.org/demo/
<[ub]> fvw ⇪ t: Ymacs -- An Emacs-like editor for the Web
<yunfan> L-----D: 我的意思在于让雇主随时获得反馈 而不是自己搞个黑盒子
<jiero> soiamso: 我几乎全部的social network 都在这里。。。
<jiero> soiamso: 你看，我是井底之蛙吧。
<L-----D> yunfan, 现在的网站都很正规，很多竞标时就开始贴代码了
<stock-cn> L-----D: 你是说，网站源代码会公开了吗
<L-----D> stock-cn, 我是说雇佣别人写代码的那些网站
<L-----D> 流程都很正规
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<yunfan> L-----D: 一个项目又不是只有代码 额
<mraandtux> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=361976
<[ub]> mraandtux ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Chromium汉字显示不准确
<stock-cn> L-----D: 我想雇用别人写软件代码，而且也要开源
<mraandtux> 以上链接标题：Chromium汉字显示不准确
<L-----D> stock-cn, 只要你有钱 当然可以
<yall> .
<CyrusYzGTt> http://min.us/mgplPRine#1o
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Sabra.net 2012.01 - Ayaka Sayama - Minus
<jiero> stock-cn: 一般雇佣使用开源代码的产品不会开源——因为 即使是 GPL，不发布也不需要开源。
<jiero> Aoy_c: 好名字哦。
<Aoy_c> jiero: ... Thx
<yunfan> jiero: 怎么理解发布呢 如果是web server面向大众服务
<L-----D> 一般你不改别人源代码 都不违反gpl
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.163.com/12/0209/10/7PQIVLJ400014JB5.html 
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 澳洲男子偷手机发现儿童色情片 为揭发嫌犯自首_网易新闻中心
<L-----D> ...
<fvw> pocoyo: hi
<fvw> pocoyo: I find http://emacs-session.sourceforge.net/
<[ub]> fvw ⇪ t: Session Management for Emacs
<pocoyo> fvw: hi.
<pocoyo> fvw: 看不懂。
<fvw> pocoyo: 保存一些历史 
<fvw> pocoyo:  ibus 好像会导致emacs 说锁住好像
<pocoyo> fvw: 我还用着 fcitx.
<fvw> pocoyo: 有不过
<fvw> pocoyo: bug
<fvw> pocoyo: 你用什么版本
<pocoyo> fvw: 3.6.2
<yall> Use-Fcitx
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 好老的版本啊
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我就觉着这个好用。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 这些输入法都是，词库严重匮乏，好多成语都没
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 嗯 我还就觉着搜狗不错。
<if_else> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=363107
<[ub]> if_else ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [图] mutt 标记删除邮件会一同标记未读的子邮件
<fvw> pocoyo: 换了fictx sunpinyin 还可以
<fvw> pocoyo: fcitx的确比ibus快 
<[ub]> 新 lser bird http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361817 [xml] <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="no"?> <!-- Created with Inkscape ( http://www.inkscape.org/ ) --> <svg xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/" xmlns:cc="http://creativecommons.org/ns#" xmlns:rdf="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#" xmlns:svg="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" xmlns:sodipodi="http: …
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡，过来，玩游戏
<roylez> jiero: ... 
<jiero> roylez: 我这几天表现如何？
<yall> jiero: 看到没额。^k^都给显了。也不去看下 :em04 
<MaskRay> jiero: 肯定是被妈妈揍了……
<yall> MaskRay: 额
<MaskRay> jiero: 我以为是主席，
<yall> jiero: 
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • sudo apt-get update 出现404 Not Found 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363124 大家帮忙看看，到底哪里出了问题。 Code: It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted. You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files. You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover data from undamaged sections of corrupted files. 命中 http …
<ictxiangxin> 有人在没？
<fvw> fcitx 怎么不现实那个 状态条呢
<fvw> 现实
<fvw> 显示。。。
<zlei> 嗨!有玩宁德
<zlei> 有玩Node的吗
<zlei> 框架是不是也算一个模块
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是经典windows的主题跑pidgin速度快
<debo> node 是什么 
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10关机卡住了…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363130 好久没有玩ubuntu了，今天跟着《鸟哥的linux私房菜》学了一会儿，然后关机，可是在右上角那个关机关了之后又退出到登陆界面之后呢在登陆页面关机没反应，关了几次都是没反应，然后就重新登陆，在命令行用shutdown now命令关机，可是可是她 …
<star_chl> ????????usb?????????
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 犯错误了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 我让老美拿错硬件了
<MeaCulpa> 那硬件是要charge的...
<MeaCulpa> 操机操太多了...
<MeaCulpa> Codename一样Feature Code不一样...
<MeaCulpa> 万恶的Codename万恶的Blade
<roylez> ....
<ora-> 终于把在不重新编译内核情况下把内核初始化优化到1.2s了
<ora-> 淡定下班了苦逼啊，明天重新编译内核，去掉initrd 
<happyaron> ora-: 去掉initrd是王道
<MeaCulpa> alsa怎么制定默认声卡
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 睡觉了
<MeaCulpa> 我声卡突然歇菜，机箱喇叭突然跳出来了...
<MeaCulpa> 以前弄掉的...
<MeaCulpa> 把我的声卡挤走了...
<ictxiangxin> 哥的机器确实很垃圾。。。
<ictxiangxin> 下个网游玩玩就直接卡悲剧了
<fhmdgxs> 想配个台式机搞搞星际2
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: pulseaudio
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 完事 简单 方便
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 也许吧
<MeaCulpa> 我内核都没碰过，ALSA咋会乱...可能某配置文件清了
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 直接pulseaudio多省心
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 搞定，hostapd + iptables 共享筆記本的網絡
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 竟然在学校
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好假
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 宿舍…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 共享什么网络？
<alvin_rxg> 共享宿舍的網絡唄。手頭沒路由，同時 android 不支持 ad-hoc 的wifi
<mugebjgd> 你是说让android用笔记本的网络？
<alvin_rxg> 對
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: hostapd + iptables
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我记下了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你不同吧，你在家裏有無線路由的吧？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 本來呢， network-manager 很方便，但它只能建立 ad-hoc 模式的共享，android 不支持…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是我可能会需要
<alvin_rxg> 好吧。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明天去荷兰
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买大麻去
<alvin_rxg> 不是美國麽？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 月底米国
<alvin_rxg> 這麽好
<alvin_rxg> 這方案，我是從兩篇文章裏各拿一半整出來的…
<mugebjgd> 好个屁阿
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早上6点就起床
<mugebjgd> 路上要开3个小时
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还不能撒尿
<mugebjgd> 能憋死
<alvin_rxg> 這不會吧？ 車開2個小時要休息一下的吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 梦呢
<alvin_rxg> 不是乘火車啊？買個一等票唄
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上次去cemat
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: hannover就中途不歇
<alvin_rxg> ehh
<alvin_rxg> linux 的網絡鏈接那麽方便，為啥 android 就不能對各個網絡單獨一個配置呢…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 厉害了 uni的ip
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太厉害了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我突然发现笔记本分辨率高真好
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以价格就贵
<alvin_rxg> ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用公司配的本子呢 
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，幹嗎不在上邊裝個 linux ？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 高不定vpn client
<alvin_rxg> ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 而且一堆正版软件
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ssi schäfer文档交换格式是doc
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没辙
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有autocad
<alvin_rxg> libreoffice 可以的麽？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都是正版的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不可以 有差别。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: tex更别想
<alvin_rxg> :/
<[ub]>  06:01
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那便宜的相机还可以
<alvin_rxg> ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: fuji ax300
<alvin_rxg> ccd 好小啊…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 够大了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2.7的
<alvin_rxg> 配 14k 像素，怎麽的也要 > 1/2 的 ccd 吧
<alvin_rxg> 配 14Mio 像素，怎麽的也要 > 1/2 的 ccd 吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦 你说ccd
<alvin_rxg> 這樣就不知道照片拍出來清晰不清晰
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 反正用最大分辨率照 
<alvin_rxg> http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/73/752_727664.html
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 【都来看看！富士发布了新品富士 AX300】-富士AX355论坛-ZOL中关村在线
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 每个3到4m 随便拍拍 
<alvin_rxg> lol 帖子看笑了
<alvin_rxg> 光學防抖都沒有…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然没有
<alvin_rxg> 我手慌，我需要的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 卡片机你想什么呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 卡片机要的就是一年一换
<alvin_rxg> 也可以稍微好點的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 单反买好的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 卡片机随意
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 掉水里丢了无所谓 所以不能买贵的 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 丢了心疼 
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<alvin_rxg> 裏邊有你的艷照
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近一直在用evernote记东西  发现还挺好用
<alvin_rxg> 玩會兒游戲，然後准備睡覺。
<alvin_rxg> 我用 color note
<alvin_rxg> 主要是看它有日歷的布局
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能在win下用？
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: android上用？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能在linux上用？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: evernote哪里都能用
<alvin_rxg> ..
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没办法 谁让公司配了win呢 因为不想出差还带着自己的上网本 所以就直接 在win上找软件了 当然要考虑能跨平台 
<alvin_rxg> o
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: colornote没有win平台
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是有linux阿
<alvin_rxg> o
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: linux上有么？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎好像没有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只有android上有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这太不方便了 
 * mugebjgd 睡觉 明早要6点起床
<jiero> Evanescence: 呜呼
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<jiero> Evanescence: hoo
<Evanescence> jiero: 这么早啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 时间不通。
<jiero> Evanescence: 不早了
<Evanescence> 你那儿几点了？
<jiero> 10:21
<jiero> Gna! Down
<Evanescence> jiero: Bye
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 买不到任何升级的东西啊。
<ofan> ?
<jiero> ofan: 早知道就多花些钱买配置更好的电脑了——
<jiero> ofan: 配件都奇贵（和主机比）
<ofan> 卖身吧
<jiero> ofan: 卖了你就有钱了
<jiero> ofan: 你去卖吧
<jiero> ofan: oooooooofan
<jiero> ofan: wesnoth repository down - 很多项目还用 svn 啊。
<happyaron> jiero: wesnoth 真那么好玩么。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 耍。
<jiero> happyaron: 改的好玩些。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮。。。你是不玩游戏的吧
<happyaron> jiero: 我很少玩。
<happyaron> 刚刚发现supertux。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 你喜欢什么我不知道
<jiero> happyaron: 我喜欢新东西，自己定规则/或者看别人做很好玩的事情
<jiero> happyaron:  这就是wesnoth  http://i.imgur.com/WtKnS.jpg
<happyaron> o
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-10
<jiero> happyaron: animal war，要我吧 supertux 也放上去么。
<happyaron> 这个我不大知道。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 我刚做的
<jiero> happyaron: 你要上大学吗？
<happyaron> jiero: 废话
<jiero> happyaron: 恩。我不知道
<jiero> 算了，不废话了。
<happyaron> 我又没生在袋鼠国，大学是显然的啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 我也没
<cfy> 用gentoo的好处是，每次升级，你会看到一些不常用的（当初，纯为了新鲜而装的软件），又编译时间很长的软件，然后，你就想把它删了。。。
<cfy> 这样系统就越来越精简了
<cfy> dev-lang/v8
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<jiero> cfy: 我是疯子
<jiero> cfy: 不是袋鼠
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠咋了？
<jiero> cfy:  http://imgur.com/WtKnS
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<jiero> cfy
<cfy> jiero: 好游戏。。。袋鼠国。
<jiero> cfy:  连续和成功学生交谈之后我觉得我是疯子了
<cfy> jiero: 和学生交谈？
<happyaron> cfy: 折腾鬼
<jiero> cfy: 恩。
<happyaron> cfy: 我不需要编译，lol
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，我折腾了下。。。。
<Kandu> 哈皮早，折騰鬼早
<cfy> happyaron: 我把我越狱的ipod 3.1.2（还是别的啥版本号，忘了）升级成4.2.1...然后不能越狱了。。。
<happyaron> 能人早
<cfy> happyaron: 花钱买了点软件。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 恭喜你
<cfy> Kandu: 早啊
<happyaron> cfy: 教主说要让你出钱，治治你这个折腾病。
<cfy> happyaron: 新系统确实不错，反正我也有win7....
<cfy> 下个软件话了我10hours....
<cfy> happyaron: 教主？
<cfy> 死了的那个？
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<jiero> 死亡教主。
<jiero> Kandu:  wesnoth要是用星际的方法玩会啥样？ 我改了一个 http://imgur.com/WtKnS
<cfy> happyaron: 逝者已矣。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 沒可能。wesnoth 只能以戰棋來玩
<happyaron> cfy: 永远活在果粉和果户心中。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。
<happyaron> cfy: 你是果户，至少是活在你心里的。
<cfy> jiero: 你不久改成袋鼠了么。。
<Kandu> jiero: 而且是個在不該複雜的地方太複雜，該複雜的地方過於簡單的戰棋遊戲
<jiero> cfy: 规则也可以改。
<cfy> jiero: 赖皮的？所有人物都一样。。。别人怎么打。。
<cfy> jiero: 就看到一堆袋鼠。。
<jiero> cfy: 还有鹰
<cfy> jiero: 鹰。。
<jiero> cfy: 把你画画放上去吧
<cfy> jiero: 别。。
<jiero> Kandu: lol
<jiero> Kandu: 我习惯尽可能的兵种少，数量多
<cfy> jiero: Kandu: happyaron: http://www.56.com/u84/v_NjYyMTQ1Mjk.html
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y 我敢打赌这绝对能让吴承恩活活气死又气活，往返死一百遍的新西游记最雷片段 -搞笑视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<cfy> jiero: Kandu happyaron 太狗血了。。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 啊啊啊啊啊
<jiero> cfy: 别人合成的。。。一看就知道。。。
<cfy> jiero: 新版 西游记 知道么？
<jiero> cfy: 不
<cfy> jiero: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQ4MjA1NTU2.html
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y 西游记 11版 - 第21集 - 2011 - 电视剧 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<cfy> jiero: 这是新版的。。。
<jiero> cfy: 是女声
<jiero> cfy: 我是疯子啊，不看电视电影的
<jiero> cfy: 你明白么
<cfy> jiero: 你是袋鼠
<Kandu> .·.·
 * jiero 疯了。
<jiero> cfy: 哦，是真的啊。
<cfy> jiero: 近几年中国变化大。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 另外，新一代的语文我不识得了——翻译wesnoth的那群人翻译出的文字我根本看不懂。
<cfy> 谁看过刘丽丽的那个
<happyaron> jiero: 额，还有人翻译wesnoth？
<jiero> cfy: 娇柔造作，我现在还是用英文
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。你说我之后无人么。。。
<cfy> jiero: 虽然我看不懂他们翻译的啥，但是感觉很有古文感觉的样子
<jiero> happyaron: 我自然是交接完整了才不干了
<cfy> happyaron: 有的。而且翻译的很。。。
<jiero> cfy: 古文？？？
<cfy> jiero: 你翻译的？
<happyaron> jiero: 那你为啥不去翻译了呢
<cfy> jiero: 那文言文
<happyaron> cfy: 你呢
<jiero> cfy: 你忘了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 啊，好久前玩的。。
<jiero> happyaron:  因为我习惯让别人干，
<jiero> happyaron: 这样我可以做其他事情
<happyaron> jiero: 最后哪件可能都没做好
<jiero> happyaron: 永远有探索不完的
<happyaron> jiero: wesnoth就是失败了
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> happyaron: 哈哈
<jiero> happyaron: 反正玩游戏的那群讨论就行了
<jiero> happyaron: hedgewars 交给 cherrot 了
<jiero> happyaron: neverball 没啥变化，就算了
<jiero> happyaron: ufoai发过帖子，有人做了一大半
 * jiero 自己就算了，只是个疯子而已
<psychologe> 最近在学pyqt,遇到一事不明，有些py文件中的函数参数有| ^这的特殊字符，这是特殊字符表示什么意思啊？
<psychologe> 是python新语法？有pythoner吗？请教下！
<Kandu> psychologe: 一直都有
 * jiero 开溜
<psychologe> Kandu,能简单说说吗？网上没搜到！
<psychologe> 最近在学pyqt,遇到一事不明，有些py文件中的函数参数有| ^这的特殊字符，这是特殊字符表示什么意思啊？
<Kandu> psychologe: 位操作唄
<psychologe> kandu,函数参数中的哦！比如：sizeItem.setFlags(sizeItem.flags() ^ QtCore.Qt.ItemIsEditable)
<Kandu> psychologe: | 用來組合多項參數, & 用來去除參數組合中的某幾項, ^ 用來切換參數組合的某幾項
<psychologe> Kandu, 谢谢提醒啊！我再去搜搜
<Kandu> psychologe: 比如設置窗口的時候 Qt::WindowMinimizeButtonHint 就有最小化按鈕， Qt::WindowMinimizeButtonHint 有最大化按鈕, Qt::WindowCloseButtonHint 有關閉按鈕。以 min max cls 來說吧  flags= min | max, 那麼窗口就有同時最小化最大化按鈕. flags ^= cls 那麼窗口上三個按鈕都有(切換 cls), 再次 flags ^= cls, 又只剩下最小化最大化按鈕(切換 cls)。然後 flags &= !min 這樣，窗口上就只å‰
<Kandu> psychologe: 呃，應該是 flags &= ~min
<kingbo> 早
<happyaron> caleb-: orphaning scim-*
<caleb-> happyaron: scim 现在是你在 maintain?
<caleb-> 记得有人搞 scim gtk3 patch <- 支持 gtk3 immodule
<happyaron> caleb-: 现在是没人maintain
<happyaron> caleb-: 只有几个日本人说愿意维护，所以我就把我们挂名的包都O掉，他们愿意折腾就折腾去。
<happyaron> adam8157: 阿当好
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉好
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • Tomcat的WEB-INF http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363154 我有一个jar包，是一个应用程序（自己的项目），我把它放到WEB-INF/lib里，用jnlp指定路径是lib/xxx.jar 但是在浏览器上访问提示找不到xxx,jar，能有什么办法让xxx.jar用户能访问并且加密， 放到WEB-INF我估计是不可以。 大家觉得呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<LOL_> hi
<[ub]> LOL_, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<Arnautovic> Hello
<[ub]> Arnautovic, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<Arnautovic> [ub] :)
<Arnautovic> ni hao
<[ub]> Arnautovic, 我很高兴你找到这个有趣的。  ㍢ 
<Arnautovic> Da jia hao!
<Arnautovic> ni hui shuol ying yu?
<BrkCat> 各位早阿
<LOL_> 早
<imtxc> adam8157: 把文章的发布时间改成2020年, 那篇文章就置顶了.
<adam8157> imtxc: ... 这hack...
<adam8157> imtxc: 我放到导航栏了 adam8157.info
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 用bootthink选择ubuntu后进入grub 怎么解决啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363156 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 stucs — 2012-02-10 10:12 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://kparal.wordpress.com/2012/02/09/ipython-gui/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: IPython GUI « Kparal's Fedora Blog
 * gfrog http://wop.360buy.com/p1835.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<gfrog> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> gfrog: 要买么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 找了套郭德纲的相声，正在看有没有靠谱的电影收藏
<adam8157> gfrog: 竟然不买书买德刚
<gfrog> adam8157: 这场是音像专场啊，童鞋
<gfrog> adam8157: 不卖书的
<eexp> 郭德纲的相声，节奏慢。亮点不多。
<adam8157> gfrog: 书不算音像么...
<eexp> 书不算音像么？？
<gfrog> adam8157: 自然不算
<stock-cn> 请问，王力军的公开信谁有吗
<stock-cn> 哪里可以看到王力军的公开信？
<eexp> 这谁啊。nnnd
<LOL_> 今天有太阳
<LOL_> 王力军是谁
<hamo> LOL_: 王捕头...最近老火了...
<eexp> 这lin房间，管谁火。
<eexp> 东北的蛤蟆？
<imtxc> stock-cn: 你要干啥?
<eexp> 蛋蛋天天宣传那oxxxxxxxx
<LOL_> hamo: 他是？
<hamo> LOL_: 去搜索一下嘛...
<hamo> eexp: 啥？
<LOL_> hamo: 哦
<stock-cn> hamo: 好像搞得很复杂阿
<hamo> eexp: 他又宣传啥了？
<stock-cn> hamo: 为啥不直接见胡总，而是去美国领事馆阿
<stock-cn> hamo: 你有看到他的公开信吗
<hamo> stock-cn: 这就是人家的高明之处了...
<eexp> 他的新blog。那 Octopress。 
<LOL_> 如果有一天没搜索引擎了，不知这世界会变成啥样？
<stock-cn> hamo: 现在都被屏蔽了
<stock-cn> hamo: 王力军的公开信都被屏蔽了，骂某人无情无义
<stock-cn> 只看到主要内容
<hamo> stock-cn: 如果他去见胡，薄不可能让他出重庆。但是如果躲在领事馆，就是北京派人来接了...
<palomino|working> ......他都跑成都去了，还怎么"不让他出重庆"呢
<hamo> palomino|working: 成都还不是薄的势力范围...以前都一起的..
<palomino|working> 成都他也能管?
<hamo> palomino|working: 这个我就不知道了...我记得我刚才说的这个好像是我在twitter上看到的一个人对他这样做的评价...
<palomino|working> :o
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆 你来啦
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 这么晚才上班...
<adam8157> hamo: 昨晚面基, pity和tenzu还问你的事情呢
<palomino|working> 面基......
<eexp> 3p
<hamo> 好基...
<eexp> 蛋蛋真不纯洁了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马君
<palomino|working> ............
<hamo> adam8157: 没见主席啊最近...
<MeaCulpa> eexp: aim bot...
<adam8157> hamo: 他还没来上班吧
<eexp> 啥
<eexp> 乐乐最近和罗杰赌气。天天干架。
<adam8157> 我也newnewtwitter了
<eexp> 2个老袋鼠了。
<LOL_> 拍手
<eexp> MeaCulpa: choose the right team。就有空闲，用间谍。昨天杀很多人的。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.xk5.net/article/html/627.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux kernel 2.6.x write本地权限提升漏洞(CVE-2012-0056) - 安全漏洞 - 学客网
<Barden> 受不鸟，去kernel的buglist抓一堆的漏洞or bug，然后出来忽悠小白
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 关于关闭图形界面的方式。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363158 请教各位大侠为什么我在 sysv-rc-conf 下找不到 gdm gnome 这个服务 我用的是 Ubuntu 10.40 的版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 hyhy1950 — 2012-02-10 10:36 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.36kr.com/p/82052.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 使用Google钱包的坏消息，root后的设备存在PIN码泄露隐患 | 36氪
<ofan> yoooooooooooo
<yue> 刚才发生什么了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ ..你反應好快，， 都發了十分鐘了
<lightning1141> CyrusYzGTt: §怎么输入的
<CyrusYzGTt> lightning1141§ ..就是 : 的替代，，建議不要用，特別是跟外國人聊天， 
<lightning1141> CyrusYzGTt: 外国人怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> lightning1141§ 還有 有些 irc客戶端是不提示的，，如果你亂改的話
<adam8157> hamo: 你已经去上班了?
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯..实习中。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 那不赶紧好好工作 上啥网
<jiero> adam8157: 啊当。
<adam8157> jiero: 罗杰
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...新来有啥活...不过我感觉这种用win的公司还是不爽啊...
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<adam8157> hamo: 不过, 为啥要用win
<hamo> adam8157: baidu hi
<hamo> adam8157: ...无语了...
<adam8157> hamo: 我怎么印象里新潮一点的开发环境都是mac喝linux
<adam8157> hamo: hi.... 还是irc好
<hamo> adam8157: 就是...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天中午又有炸酱面吃，好开学呀
<gfrog> hamo: baidu里面爽嘛？
<hamo> adam8157: 我说chaoye怎么想着跑咱们组了？
<hamo> gfrog: 也就那个样子...不过我刚来2天...
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧
<adam8157> hamo: 他想做文件系统
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...这样也行...是不是又找不到人了..只能内部流动了？
<eexp> rf的跑了。rh的来占领了。nnnnd
<adam8157> hamo: 没有, fs不是很急 这是个人意愿
<hamo> eexp: rf?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 怎麼將 ocreexp 裝進 openshift
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ocreexp是啥
<LOL_> ubuntulog: 的图标真像血轮眼，
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼疼好
<happyaron> tenzu: 昨天你和pity哥谁赢了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 他俩干啥了 0_0
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当~~~
<adam8157> ~~~
<tenzu> happyaron: 比赛吃饭?
 * hamo 乃们又面基...
<adam8157> .
<flhxx> 大家新年好
<flhxx> 新年好大家
<adam8157> 大家好新年
<flhxx> 太清冷了，hi
<flhxx> 难道是物是人非？ 
<flhxx> tenzu: 好
<adam8157> flhxx: 大家吃饭去了
<tenzu> flhxx: 女子
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 額，，你又吃混合屍體了
<happyaron> 额，发现有个略熟的人原来是维护fluxbox的
<flhxx> 物是人非事事休，找人泪先流
<flhxx> tenzu: 好的确是个会意字
<Kandu> cfy: 奇怪，我見到的 lisp 代碼的縮進，怎麼都那麼奇葩
<tenzu> flhxx: 你要找谁?
<woju> traceroute是不是现在一般显示不了路由的ip?
<flhxx> tenzu: 不找了。谢谢
<cfy> Kandu: 贴图
<cfy> quote:“高中时家里买了电脑，找了个本电脑入门书学了学，知道了exe文件是executable的缩写，bmp文件是bitmap的缩写，bat文件是 batch的缩写。后来，一个同学来我家的时候往电脑里拷了几个文件，从那以后的相当长的一段时间里，我都认为jpg文件是“japanese girl“的缩写…… ”
<tenzu> flhxx: 也许有人认识, 能帮你找到
<adam8157> hamo: zer4tul 也是百度的 我印象里
<cfy> Kandu: 你觉得我的奇葩么
 * tenzu 拜见百度大牛
 * BackSorry is away: I'm busy
<cfy> Kandu: 人呢
<Kandu> cfy: http://dept-info.labri.fr/~idurand/enseignement/lst-info/PFS/Common/Strandh-Tutorial/indentation.html  你看看，都是些「自己放個屁都是香的」的理由
<Kandu> cfy: 都是函數應用，一個類型的東西，非要分出個 special forms
<cfy> Kandu: 函数应用？
<cfy> Kandu: 还好吧。。
<Kandu> cfy: 還有，用一個 (lambda *) 應用 (lambda *) 相當於第二個函數只是個參數，它樣的，只用縮進來判斷會歧義。得 ( 然後對應的 ) 不該跟在後面，得和對應 ( 縮進同樣才行。這都違反 general rules 了
<Kandu> cfy: 真不知道這幫傢伙怎麼想出來來的「The first method may seem better to some people, since it is easier to match parentheses, but as we have already mentioned, readers of Lisp programs do not match parentheses, but use indentation.」 狗屁倒灶
<MaskRay> 有Template Haskell，“能不能像处理数据一样，优雅地处理代码”这一点也能做到，虽然缺乏Lisp的一致性（又得引入新语法结构）
<cfy> Kandu:  readers of Lisp programs do not match parentheses, but use indentation.
<cfy> Kandu: 这句话是说readers用缩进来读取代码？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，這不能歸為通用規則
<MaskRay> Kandu: emacs默认缩进规则：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/548697/
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么写出来的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 理论上来说(h x 2后面就应该按C-c c-q来自动补完所有右括号了
<MaskRay> cfy: Kandu链接Closing parentheses那一节的代码，C-y C-x h TAB
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过，不会像C那样把)单独一行，一般都是直接跟在后面的
<Kandu> cfy: 有時候是要單獨的
<Kowalski_> Hi all
<Kandu> cfy: 想到若用 lisp, 要遇到那麼多奇葩的縮進.·.·
<[ub]> Kowalski_, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<MaskRay> cfy: Lisp这道最后防线，Haskell OCaml等都有处理的方法，尽管要引入新语法结构
<stock-cn> 各位，百度和谷歌音乐里面的歌曲，如何找到直接链接？
<stock-cn> 我的博客里只能用直接链接才能插入歌曲
<L-----D> 百度mp3搜索 点下载的时候不就是真正的链接么
<L-----D> Google应该是不提供下载的吧
<MeaCulpa> 要能下载唱片工业能答应？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • intel fortran能这样不 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363164 gfortran -cpp -MM test.f90 给出test.f90依赖的文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 lainme — 2012-02-10 12:07 
<cfy> Kandu: 我不怎么在意缩进。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 语言比较，要比较的东西很多啊。库支持啊，这种，也离不开
<Kandu> cfy: 你的縮進，看哪篇文件學的呢?
<cfy> Kandu: 配置很出来，就这样啊，不学习。
<cfy> Kandu: 才不管缩进呢
<MaskRay> cfy: 可读性不好
<eexp> 都()，还咋可读。
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么说呢。。haskell就不要来比可读性了吧。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 读不懂的程序。
<Kandu> cfy: vim 裡也這樣
<cfy> Kandu: 咋样？
<cfy> eexp: 比perl好读
<Kandu> cfy: 把相同的 form 當作不同的 form 來處理，然後就是一堆不可讀的東西
<cfy> Kandu: 我可以看懂。。
<LOL_> .
<Kandu> cfy: 昨天配置了下 vim, inde=&sw 關掉了奇葩的做法，終於好了
<MaskRay> cfy: 打个比方，看一行Haskell花的理解时间相当于其他语言五行，但同时这一行也做了其他语言五行做的事。还有一点就是看了这一行Haskell代码你会有启发，而看那五行代码你得不到
<cfy> Kandu: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db/blob/master/po2db.lisp
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ t: po2db.lisp at master from chenfengyuan/po2db - GitHub
<eexp>   foldr :: (a->b->b) -> b -> [a] -> b
<eexp> 这也难读
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，我知道。可是咱不是不会么。 等有空了学学，比较下
<cfy> Kandu: 你觉得这里写的奇葩么
<cfy> Kandu: 不就一个缩进么。。
<eexp> perl除开正则的缩写，其他和c差不多。怎么难读了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不看算法，直接得看伪代码，能学到么？
<cfy> eexp: C系还不难读啊
<MaskRay> 看神器
<MaskRay> Djinn> composite ? (a -> b) -> (b -> c) -> (a -> c)
<MaskRay> composite :: (a -> b) -> (b -> c) -> a -> c
<MaskRay> composite a b c = b (a c)
<eexp> nnnnd c都难读，你还能学啥语言哦。
<L-----D> ...
<cfy> eexp: D
<eexp> 这些->。是要钻死人的。
<eexp> 没可读性嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: 有个问题
<MaskRay> eexp: 理解意思就不难，一开始有个列表a，你有个初始值在右端，每次把b和一个a合并生成新的a；  图示  a a a a a *b*
<cfy> MaskRay: 你万一到了公司，人家按行数算钱咋办？
<MaskRay> 然后消掉一个a :   a a a a *b*
<MaskRay> 然后消掉一个a :   a a a *b*
<eexp> 无法区分段落
<MaskRay> 然后消掉一个a :   a a *b*
<eexp> @
<cfy> MaskRay: 这点，lisp就表示毫无鸭梨了。
<eexp> 没算术表达式的，都是反人类的。
<cfy> eexp: 有的呀。
<MaskRay> cfy: 用jhc  .hs->.c，hello world 有1839行
<cfy> MaskRay: 你这个，代码review不过的。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 昨天改了個伯克利學生的代碼，能運行了，它又把代碼修正了下，又不能運行了，我今天又去改了下，又能運行了  (一段縮進奇葩的 lisp 代碼)  (縮進過程 奇葩 -> 可讀 -> 奇葩)
<cfy> MaskRay: 我可以宏展开，你这种机器生成的代码。。。通不过的吧。。
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<cfy> Kandu: 求代码。是cl么？
<eexp> 奇葩++
<cfy> "ee" ++ "奇葩"
<cfy> :D
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得我要被你说得去学习haskell了。。
<Kandu> cfy: 「不就一个缩进么」
<cfy> Kandu: 你准备用haskell重写你的，那个不
<cfy> Kandu: 啊？
<MaskRay> cfy: 实际中不一定要用Haskell，但它让你学到的东西是其他任何语言都无法代替的
<eexp> 搞原子爆炸？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。lisp也这么说。。。我还在学。。
<eexp> 做一个桌面软件出来先。
<eexp> 实际点。
<eexp> lol
<cfy> 把ee要写的代码都写了，让ee无代码可写
<eexp> 算出了哪天，地球爆炸没。
<Ansik> lisp写出的程序可以直接在win下运行？
<eexp> 那好啊。我支持
<cfy> Ansik: 嗯。是的。
<Kandu> cfy: 不重寫。現在做的，適合用傳統語言寫
<cfy> eexp: 不能白写
<MaskRay> cfy: http://bartoszmilewski.com/2011/07/11/monads-in-c/。C++写DSL，库都有了，也能用了，但发现抽象层次太低，学Haskell用Monad了
<[ub]> MaskRay ⇪ ti: Monads in C++ «   Bartosz Milewski's Programming Cafe
<eexp> 当你自己锻炼嘛。 cfy
<cfy> MaskRay: 等我毕业了，我花一个暑假，研究下。。。现在没时间研究这些。。
<cfy> eexp: 那不要。
<eexp> 提升自己。还不好？
<eexp> 别rm都要外挂。
<MaskRay> cfy: 但他搞了半天，只是完成了万般Monad中其中很简陋的一种，
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。
<jiero> eexp: ｅｅ 啊 ｅｅ
<cfy> eexp: 擦。。。。
<cfy> eexp: 别和我说那个rm外挂。。。说起来我就火。。。。都怪gfw........
<eexp> jiero: 咋了。袋鼠罗杰。
<cfy> eexp: 不让我用google
 * jiero 请教一个问题： Lxde 下 中文标点是半角
<eexp> cfy: 我每一个月，说一次？
<cfy> eexp: @_@
<jiero> 即使是中文标点，占用空间和英文一直。
<eexp> 半年？
<cfy> eexp: 好吧，你随便说吧
<eexp> cfy: 主要是你搞这么久。我没享受到你的成绩。知道不。
<eexp> 你做一个软件出来，我们可以用得上嘛。
<eexp> 计算地球爆炸的，就不要了。
<cfy> eexp: 我不是有写po2db么，那对阿蓉他们翻译有点帮助的吧。
<eexp> MaskRay: 你的那破 haskell 也是。
<cfy> eexp: 那你不就能也享受到了。。。。
<cfy> eexp: 虽然可以忽略不计。。
<eexp> po的转换，难道不是perlre的事情？
<MaskRay> Haskell比Ruby简洁，比Python优美，学习曲线比Vim陡峭，周期比Emacs长，效率比C只差一点点
 * jiero 还有 18 天。
<eexp> MaskRay: 结果，啥都不行。是不。 :D
<jiero> 看 tremz 和 tremulous 同时更新会怎么样！！1
<jiero> 哈哈
<cfy> eexp: 实测，lisp的比perl的快。
<eexp> 那是为计算而生的。比快，去和asm比。
<palomino|working> 学习曲线比Vim陡峭，周期比Emacs长............
<cfy> eexp: 反正我写出了两个版本，perl的慢
<cfy> eexp: 要不你写吧，ee
<eexp> 你咋不用asm写界面？ cfy
<cfy> eexp: 你写个po2db给我看看
<cfy> eexp: 随便你用啥
<eexp> 你提要求。然后出工资。
<cfy> eexp: 没工资。。。
<eexp> 让哈皮出
<jiero> eexp:  http://home.comcast.net/~chet102103/projects/tremz/wallpapers/marauder_3200x2400.png
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y Comcast.net: Personal Web Pages
<cfy> eexp: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db/blob/master/po2db.pl
<cfy> eexp: 比这个快就行
<eexp> 我可用不到啊。否则可以免费写。
<MaskRay> cfy: 讲一下po2db要求，我也想练习一下，用haskell写个实现
<eexp> 这不都写了嘛。
<cfy> eexp: 太慢
<eexp> 我要gui的软件。
<cfy> MaskRay: 要求说起来很简单，把内容提取出来，然后导入sqlite即可
<eexp> 或者爬虫软件。
<eexp> sqlite，你使用的啥接口？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你可以clone一下。从哪里开始说呢
<cfy> eexp: cl的因为历史原因，用了输出到文件然后sqlite3读入
<MaskRay> cfy: 随便说。刚好用来改善 README
<eexp> 这是速度的关键。
<cfy> eexp: perl的用了DBI
<eexp> 你这接口都不同嘛。
<cfy> eexp: 本来就不一样，都不同语言了。。。
<cfy> eexp: 随便啥，快就行
<eexp> 接口调用，可以一致。才可比较速度
<cfy> eexp: 这个都不管，直接比速度。
<eexp> 内部数据类型，也要一致。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你po文件知道的吧
<cfy> eexp: @_@,语言都不一样。。。。
<eexp> 蛋疼，找哈皮出钱先。
<eexp> 你可以写下载的啊。
<eexp> 115
<eexp> 独立的。不调用服务器端的。
<eexp> 然后外挂一堆。
<cfy> MaskRay: CREATE TABLE 'h_default' (pof text,lname text,lmail text,tname text,tmail text,charset text,pforms text);
<cfy> CREATE TABLE "h_default_0" (pof text,lname text,lmail text,tname text,tmail text,charset text,pforms text);
<MaskRay> cfy: 知道一点
<MaskRay> cfy: 改善 README 吧。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ..
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看perl版本吧，perl版本我把库独立出来了，应该好理解的。
<cfy> MaskRay: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db/blob/master/po2db.pl
<MaskRay> cfy: lisp perl功能有差异不
<cfy> MaskRay: 有个id,就是序号有差异，不过这个关系不大，其他的应该没有
<cfy> MaskRay: CREATE TABLE 't_default' (id integer,msgid text,msgstr text,msgctxt text,fuzzy bool,flag text,pof text); 这里的 id
<zer4tul> adam8157: 是的
<zer4tul> adam8157: 还有谁也是？
<adam8157> zer4tul: hamo
<adam8157> zer4tul: 他下线了 他之前是我们这里实习生 然后去百度了...
<happyaron> adam8157: 他是不是北交的？
<adam8157> happyaron: 不是 是河北工业
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> adam8157: 刚好有个人正和我聊天，也在百度。。。
<[ub]> 新 影音多媒体 • Banshee 显示中文时出现乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363167 Banshee 显示中文时出现乱码，看着挺烦的，有木有神马办法来正确显示啊？如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 jesse.zwd — 2012-02-10 12:56 
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗷
<adam8157> happyaron: 不去看书 总聊天
<happyaron> adam8157: 吃饭ing
<MaskRay> 下雪啦
<fvw> soya: hi
<adam8157> MaskRay: 看到你留言我才反应过来, 又用内存又用tmpfs, 怎么调都不够啊 只能关别的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的基本算是调整好了哦
<yunfan> @36氪新浪机构认证：Google推出Screenwise计划，希望能跟踪用户的上网习惯，参与用户可获25美元的礼品卡 | 要加入该计划,你的年龄至少为13岁、拥有Google帐号、使用Chrome浏览器 - Google会通过在Chrome上安装的插件来收集上网信息并研究你的上网习惯。参与者可随时退出。详见 http://t.cn/zOZQ7GT by @Jason浩仔 
<[ub]> yunfan ⇪ t: Google推出Screenwise计划，希望能跟踪用户的上网习惯，参与用户可获25美元的礼品卡 | 36氪
<imtxc> adam8157: 我去瞅瞅  adam8157.info 是吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 对
<yunfan> adam8157: 减少soft stack
<MaskRay> adam8157: 是 mount 参数的 size 不能有 .
<adam8157> yunfan: 于是你要加入这个计划么?
<yunfan> adam8157: 昨天从ac100优化帖子发现那方法的
<adam8157> MaskRay: .
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我最后只剩 6个/bin/login 了
<yunfan> adam8157: 准备考虑下呢 我们大家都加入吧 赚到的钱买个vps
<happyaron> yunfan: 25刀就出卖了自己，lol
<yunfan> 合租一个 呵呵
<MaskRay> adam8157: 6个agetty
<adam8157> yunfan: 倒是可以给我妈妈加入那个计划 哈哈
<yunfan> happyaron: 这有啥 你有google账户 本来就被追踪
<MaskRay> adam8157: 通过/bin/login界面按键卡不卡来判断有没有完成
<adam8157> MaskRay: 0_0
<happyaron> yunfan: amazon.com 都被我折腾得追踪不明白我，别提 google 鸟
<adam8157> MaskRay: 通过硬盘灯吧
<happyaron> yunfan: 我可不依赖google服务。
<MaskRay> adam8157: 没用硬盘啊
<MaskRay> adam8157: 都是tmpfs
<adam8157> MaskRay: 源码也在tmpfs里?
<happyaron> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=750M)
<happyaron> Mem:          1000        836        163          0         67        283
<MaskRay> adam8157: 都在。inittab里开了几个agetty，我都嫌那些东西站内存了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 内存这么少啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 一个1M
<happyaron> MaskRay: agetty 大部分内存都是共享的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 总共占了6MB....
<happyaron> cfy: 实际怎么可能是 1MB * 6 呢。
<cfy> MaskRay: 买内存条吧。太便宜了
<yunfan> happyaron: 你太年轻 要想隐藏自己 最好的方法不是真的藏到什么地方 而是打扮得跟普通人一样
<yunfan> adam8157: naive
<cfy> happyaron: ps auxww|grep agetty
<cfy> happyaron: RSS是独立的吧，RSS是每个960+啊
<MaskRay> cfy: % qsize -m dev-lang | awk '$1!~/ghc/{s+=$6}END{print s "MB"}'
<happyaron> cfy: 实际上分配内存的时候，会把那一个映像算好几次。
<MaskRay> 579MB
<adam8157> yunfan: ?
<MaskRay> qsize -m dev-lang | awk '$1~/ghc/{s+=$6}END{print s "MB"}' 
<MaskRay> 792MB
<happyaron> cfy: 所以 6 个 agetty 占用的总内存是不到 6MB 的
<imtxc> 打算在一个闲置的U盘里面装一个Linux  用哪个系统好呢?
<MaskRay> cfy: 4G内存要bootstrap ghc还是困难的，所有其他dev-lang/加起来都不如ghc大
<cfy> happyaron: 我说大O
<yunfan> imtxc: tinycore linux
<happyaron> cfy: 没明白
<cfy> happyaron: 上限
<happyaron> cfy: 哦
<cfy> MaskRay: bootstrap ghc是啥意思？开机启动？
<happyaron> imtxc: ubuntu
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个到真很小,我用multisystem 弄的 那些文件都是可以看到的..
<yunfan> imtxc: 恩
<adam8157> cfy: 建立起 搭建 "从无到有?
<cfy> MaskRay: adam8157: 哦，这个意思。。
<imtxc> 能给单独弄个分区就好了  就像现在那个winpe
<MaskRay> cfy: 鸡生蛋蛋生鸡，用ghc构建ghc
<cfy> MaskRay: 怪不得你也装bin
<adam8157> MaskRay: 那叫自举吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 应该叫bootstrap
<happyaron> adam8157: ccl 就因为这问题一直进不了 debian
<cfy> 不是bootstraps么？
<adam8157> MaskRay: happyaron 好吧 就是自举
<happyaron> 没听说过这种说法
<cfy> happyaron: 你上次不是跟我说过，ccl的自举道路么？不行么
<yunfan> imtxc: 最关键是 上次我给163发了个邮件请求他们开个tinycore的mirror 结果他们真开了
<happyaron> cfy: 没用过“自举”这个词啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以虽然tinycore并不是小发行版里最好的 但是考虑到装软件的话 现在应该是首选
<cfy> happyaron: 啊，差不多。就那个意思
<MaskRay> adam8157: 嗯，自举
<BrkCat> bootstrap? 
<happyaron> cfy: ccl 除非是先上传个binary，否则就没办法。但是似乎上传binary又不大合适。
<BrkCat> 囧阿
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥不合适？
<happyaron> cfy: 鸡生蛋蛋生鸡咯
<imtxc> yunfan: 好 我试试~
<imtxc> yunfan: 我看下载的弄好的包里面有 slaxlinux
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 就是你昨天說的 適合 openshift的那個blog
<caleb-> tinycore++
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: openshift里头能搭建各种东西
<adam8157> puppy++
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 可是我看不懂文檔，感覺有步驟的缺失。。
<caleb-> puppy++
<caleb-> 不过这年头不流行小distro 了
<caleb-> 大家的 u盘 内存 都太大了
<imtxc> 额^^
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..協調器也來了。。
<MeaCulpa_> Distro小不代表跑的快
<chinkuochang> 各位,问一个问题,我今天对ubuntu升级之后不能上网了
<chinkuochang> 怎么回事啊?
<yunfan> caleb-: tinycore 又不代表小 他只是软件包什么的有点像android那种模式
<MeaCulpa> 西方人对孩子真是照顾
<chinkuochang> 有人知道怎么回事吗?
<fvw> happyaron: fcitx有好看的皮肤吗？
<L-----D> chinkuochang, 你可以先看一下网卡识别的对么
<imtxc> 我去试试这俩 puppy  和  tinycore
<chinkuochang> ubuntu-2.6.38-13好像是不能上网了,知道怎么回事吗?
<L-----D> chinkuochang, ip对么 等等
<chinkuochang> L-----D: 原来是可以的啊
<happyaron> fvw: 不了解，自己从sougou转也行
<chinkuochang> 就是今天有更新,我更新了之后就重启之后就不能在上了
<chinkuochang> L-----D: 切换会原来的低一点的版本有可以了,我差点没有从新在安装linux
<L-----D> chinkuochang, 你是什么上网方式？
<chinkuochang> 内网
<chinkuochang> 有线
<chinkuochang> ipv4
<L-----D> dhcp?
<chinkuochang> 固定ip
<chinkuochang> 手动方法
<imtxc> 难道puppy 就是那个中文说的 小芭比么?
<chinkuochang> L-----D: 知道问题在哪里了吗?
<L-----D> chinkuochang, 你ip还对么 你ping一下路由报什么错
<chinkuochang> 对啊,我什么都没有做
<L-----D> 那你ping报什么错
<chinkuochang> 什么都没有改变,只是切换回到升级前的那个版本就可以了
<chinkuochang> ping 的话好像是dns找不到
<chinkuochang> L-----D: 网管是可以png到了的
<L-----D> 你dns怎么设的？
<chinkuochang> dns也是内网给的dns啊
<chinkuochang> dns:202.38.128.10
 * adam8157 你妹!!! 刚才突然跳出个**页面
<L-----D> 你可以设成公网的dns试试看
<L-----D> 比如opendns
<Guest88710> adam8157: 不好好上班居然上**网...
<chinkuochang> L-----D: opendns?
<adam8157> Guest88710: ...
<chinkuochang> 那这个opendns的ip是多少呢?
<L-----D> http://www.opendns.com/
<[ub]> L-----D,啥网址y OpenDNS - Cloud Internet Security and DNS
<BrkCat> 请问各位大侠 处理命令行参数用哪个函数阿？ c语言
<chinkuochang> opdns's ip:208.67.222.222
<adam8157> BrkCat: man 2 getopt
<adam8157> BrkCat: man 3 getopt
<nyfair> 命令行参数就手写吧
<BrkCat> adam8157:  thank you ^-^
<Barden> 询问个问题，ffmpeg或mencoder如何合并两个vob视频档
<fvw> BrkCat: getopt
<chinkuochang> L-----D: 真的是dns的毛病啊!换成opendns之后可以了
<chinkuochang> L-----D: 不胜感激!
<Cherrot> 求助一下，我想用Java做一个有向无环图的绘制程序，拖拖拽拽那种， 这玩意是否有现成类库啊？  我现在想的是使用观察者模式，每个图形单元都是一个类，然后实现托拽事件
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 你来啦
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你也在啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 哟 胡子也在
<nyfair> Barden : 你要完整合并还是只要播放时连在一起？
<nyfair> 后者的话直接丢进mkv就好了
<roylez> adam8157: 早
<nyfair> Barden: 前者的话，麻烦点，要弄个avi做转接
<nyfair> Barden: 当然你要不限定ffmpeg mencoder，有一条龙的gui软件
<adam8157> roylez: 你这才上班?
<adam8157> roylez: 我已经发布了
<Barden> nyfair: 完整的合并，我已经知道了，thanks
<roylez> adam8157: 我才起床
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<zerta_D> 友人用talkbox没？
<zerta_D> 有
<nyfair> ä½ 
<zerta_D> 除了我没别人了吗？
<roylez> adam8157: 大字写了redhat招聘，网站副标题是adam@debian，自己给自己打耳光
<adam8157> roylez: 俺们又不要求自己用redhat... 都是卖给IBM的 lol
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 居然有e-ink电子表了 http://www.smzdm.com/phosphor-dh04-e-ink-electronic-ink-neutral-wrist-watch-75-about-500.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Phosphor DH04 e-ink 电子墨水 中性 腕表　$75（约￥500） » 什么值得买|高性价比网购产品推荐。网上购物,网购,海外购,海淘,特价,优惠,促销,打折,公用券
<adam8157> roylez: 结果一碰就碎了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！有关密码的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363175 昨天按照网上的教材试着硬盘安装ubuntu ， 来到这个步骤： 若重启就会发现原来 windows进不去了。 打开终端输入命令 sudo gedit /etc/default/grub 修改GRUB_TIMEOUT="10"     然后在终端中输入sudo update-grub     update 命令会自动找到 windows 7 启动项。并且 …
<Kandu> adam8157: kindle 看掃描的 pdf, 效果如何?
<cfy> Kandu: 看情况了，扫不扫描都一样
<adam8157> Kandu: 6寸kindle看扫描完全是渣
<cfy> Kandu: 如果你不想转换成那个啥特殊格式的话
<cfy> Kandu: 要求书的正文大小刚好和kindle的宽度相符合。
<hamo_> Kandu: 可以横活来看
<hamo_> Kandu: 看横屏的..
<cfy> Kandu: 如果你不格式转换，所有pdf都一样。只能放大。不能再排版的
<Kandu> thx 你們都很有經驗啊
<cfy> Kandu: 因为买了。。
<hamo_> Kandu: 因为买了。。
<cfy> hamo_: 话说，那个格式叫啥来着，amazon发明的那个。
<adam8157> Kandu: 因为买了..
<hamo_> cfy: mobi
<cfy> hamo_: 哦。。
<Kandu> mobi 好邪惡~
<andyhuzhill> 如何让编译器生成的文件是GB2312的编码？Linux上是UTF8的
<Kandu> andyhuzhill: 源碼寫成 gb2312 保存
<hamo_> andyhuzhill: 编译器生成的应该是二进制的吧..
<andyhuzhill> Kandu:源码是GB2312 生成的就是GB2312？
<cfy> ./a.out|iconv -f gb18030 -t utf-8
<adam8157> 0_0
 * hamo_ 晕了...
<roylez> hamo_: 蛤蟆长尾巴了？
<adam8157> hamo_: 蝌蚪君
<andyhuzhill> 我写的一个小程序 数据文件是GB2312 程序是UTF8 输出來就是 GB2312部分是乱码 
<hamo_> ...
<andyhuzhill> <adam8157> hamo_: 蝌蚪君
<andyhuzhill>  证券代码  证券简称  累计偏离值%  累计成交量  累计成交金额（万元） 异常期间
<andyhuzhill> (1) 510182   �����ʽ�   +326.32%   0  0  4.23-4.24
<andyhuzhill> (2) 600006   ��������   +60.00%   94725611  626589639  4.23-4.24
<hamo_> andyhuzhill: 什么语言？C#？
<andyhuzhill> C
<hamo_> andyhuzhill: 你需要转码...跟你编译器没什么关系..再输出的时候转换成操作系统的语言编码..
<hamo_> andyhuzhill: C? 试试wchar
<Kandu> andyhuzhill: LC_ALL=zh_CN.GB2312 xterm -e ""
<andyhuzhill> 我一个同学 叫我帮他做作业 
<Kandu> andyhuzhill: term 也要在相應編碼環境下執行，才會顯示正常
<MaskRay> /usr/bin/luit
<MaskRay> luit -encoding gbk
<zhao> andyhuzhill, 你说我不会做作业，不过帮他做爱 可以
<andyhuzhill> 他们才上了四个星期的C语言  老师就叫他们做一个 分析上交所交易信息的程序
<Inode_LF> 这里有没有注册过echolink,
<adam8157> 0_0
<andyhuzhill> zhao:<_<
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何在客户机（ubuntu）上使用virtio网络驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363181 我在官方网站上均只有针对于2k，xp，vista的virtio网卡驱动，为什么没有针对linux的驱动？ 还是根本不用安装就 直接使用 -nic ...,modle=virtio ?? 先谢谢大家！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shakazz — 2012-02-10 14:47 
<andyhuzhill> OK 我把源文件用GB2312保存 编译 可以了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 感觉 c.vim 那个 \rr 挺好用的啊,就是速度挺慢
<chinkuochang> mobi
<Kandu> MaskRay: 這工具真不錯
<ofan> c.vim 太慢
<imtxc> ofan: 恩 是挺慢了
<yangjia> linux里面一次io可以读多少个block要在哪里看啊 
<imtxc> ofan: 那我写c 语言的话 用什么插件可以不:wq 就编译它呢.
<ofan> 写Makefile
<mraandtux> 大家都来帮：Chromium、Opera汉字显示不准确：
<ofan> :make
<mraandtux> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=361976
<[ub]> mraandtux ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Chromium、Opera汉字显示不准确
<cfy> opera显示不准？
<mraandtux> 问题已发至Ubuntu Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1923149
<[ub]> mraandtux ⇪ t: [ubuntu] Chinese characters' displaying ploblems on Chromium and Opera - Ubuntu Forums
<cfy> eexp: 神，有人说opera不好
<adam8157> imtxc: 看我的vimrc的F5和F6
<adam8157> imtxc: nnoremap <F5> :w<CR>:make!<CR>
<mraandtux> cfy: Opera的菜单部分汉字显示不全，求解
<adam8157> nnoremap <F6> :w<CR>:make! %< CC=gcc CFLAGS="-Wall -g -O2"<CR>:!./%<<CR>
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩
 * adam8157 coffee time
 * cfy 那我也去泡点coffee
<mraandtux> tenzu: Chromium有些网站原本是汉字的，现在没开自动翻译，却变成韩文了，还有Opera的菜单部分汉字显示不全，求解。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=361976
<[ub]> mraandtux ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Chromium、Opera汉字显示不准确
<imtxc> adam8157: 以前用的主席的这个 nmap <F5> :noh<cr><ESC>
<adam8157> imtxc: noh是啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 弄掉查找高亮的.
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗷
<imtxc> adam8157: nohlsearch
<[ub]> 新 Kubuntu • kde右下角显示UTC的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363184 右键，点“数字时钟设置digital clock settings”，然后是“时区time zone”，去掉UTC的勾号，勾选Shanghai/Asia -------------- 搜狗云输入法真的很好使！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 oliveryty — 2012-02-10 15:03 
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的这个F6 好使,谢谢你啊.
<adam8157> imtxc: 不客气
<cfy> MaskRay_: Kandu: 玩过智力游戏么？本来想写个程序解的。。发现免费版的太简单了。。不用程序就能轻松解决。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: inoremap <F6> <ESC>:w<CR>:make! %< CC=gcc CFLAGS="-Wall -g -O2"<CR>:!./%<<CR>  改这样更爽么
<Kandu> cfy: 那是你太聰明了
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈哈。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 这个看偏好了
<Kandu> cfy: 哪裡有玩?
<Kandu> cfy: 哪裡買 kindle?
<cfy> Kandu: app store里的fling
<cfy> Kandu: 我是taobao买的
<cfy> Kandu: 代购的。
<eexp> cfy: 你又败家了？多少钱买的
<imtxc> 我记得前些天还有人要出K4呢啊
<cfy> eexp: 忘了，你算算汇率嘛
<cfy> eexp: 神你出来啦
<roylez> cfy: 买啥了？
<cfy> roylez: 不就那k3
<roylez> cfy: o.
<cfy> roylez: ee在卖萌
<roylez> cfy: 哪里？
<cfy> roylez: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 貌似又要  net split了。。
<cfy> 貌似被dos了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<cfy> 下雪咯
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,你還要 那個 wpalist不，我申請了 dropbox了，，雖然有2G..但是夠用
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 能用wget直接下么？有直接的url链接么？
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> 我想找个 ruby / php开发职位 
<sevk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<huntxu> roylez: 你還沒上班啊
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：装哪个版本的Ubuntu好？新买的电脑，准备装机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363187 新入手计算机：Lenovo ThinkPad E520 1143CFC，打算装个Ubuntu系统，主要用于开发。 不想总在配置上花时间，想尽快做完各种Linux配置，然后搭建开发环境开始工作，不追求3D，只要系统稳定就行。 想知道装哪个版本的Ubuntu …
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,還木有，，等你給命令壓縮，還有 你要不要，， 對了給加上密碼的命令，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 有直接下载的url的就要
<nyfair> ubuntu不就是给需要折腾配置文件的人用的么？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 能直接用wget下载的，就要
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 7z a foo.7z -ppasswd file试试
 * adam8157 有个专门制作拼接壁纸的网站是?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,不清楚，，你問問別人，我木有這樣用過。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 算了。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..不要了？？ 
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我不能翻墙啊，只能去vps上wget下载
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ https不用翻牆。。 
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: dropbox啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我也木有設置 hosts地址。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦？那我要
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我這裏不用也能上，， 不過你最好安裝客戶端，就不會受到影響
<MeaCulpa> 有vps还不能翻墙？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 懒得翻
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 好麻烦。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..我等會給鏈接你試試，不行，就拉倒
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，好
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 正在上傳，
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 將 500MB左右，，壓縮成 64.4MB應該上傳很快
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: okay
<nyfair> 我out了，洗发水是指哪个linux发行版？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ optirun64 7z -t7z -m0=lzma -mx=9 -mfb=64 -md=32m -ms=on -mhe=on -p******** a wpalist.txt.7z wpalist.txt
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不用这么麻烦吧。。。行就好了。没加密的，还是xz好了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: xz -kv9 wpalist.txt
<imtxc> 今天才知道 HHKB
<jiero> nyfair: archl
<jiero> 哦哦哦。。。 我又。。。 我的 nick是 archl - 玩游戏都用 archl 但我不用 arch linux
<adam8157> ictxiangxin: 神器啊
<ictxiangxin> ?
<nyfair> jiero: 求典故
<adam8157> ictxiangxin: 发错了 sorry
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当 http://imgur.com/WtKnS
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<adam8157> imtxc: hhkb神器啊
<adam8157> jiero: 我在找网页背景图
<jiero> nyfair: 好象是嘲笑升级速度
<jiero> adam8157: 自己画个哦
<jiero> adam8157: 画个 图像， 然后 clone 就好了
<adam8157> jiero: pattern那种 白底 画着代码或者公式那种
<jiero> adam8157: 然后做方块。
<adam8157> jiero: 一小块的
<Kandu> cfy: 求鏈接
<jiero> 哦。 adam8157决定好你的画布比例，然后斜着写，免得和内容重叠了。
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<adam8157> jiero: 帮我画个 :)
<jiero> adam8157: 我不会
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩啊  看着好帅  以前我都没听说过
<nyfair> jiero: arch的ffmpeg/mplayer升级速度那是慢的掉渣啊
<jiero> adam8157: 我抬懒了。 
<Kandu> cfy: taobao 代购
<jiero> nyfair: 我对媒体没要求，我又不创造
<adam8157> jiero: 画个嘛
<jiero> nyfair: 我只对自己创造的有兴趣
<MeaCulpa> ffmpeg 和mplayer完全可以自己选择nightly 编译
<jiero> adam8157: 自己来吧。
<imtxc> adam8157: 以前以为cherry 就是神器了.
<jiero> adam8157: 我继续点货
<adam8157> jiero: 我不会啊
<nyfair> jiero: 嗯，很好哦
<adam8157> imtxc: cherry我都没买 光眼馋
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。我爸帮我买的，我晚上问吧。
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩啊 好贵
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 对啊，自己编译还能删掉一堆没用的依赖，大部分格式一辈子都不会见到
<eexp> nyfair: 格式不占用啥的。那是调用库。
<eexp> roylez: 发图了。
<nyfair> eexp: 是不占用啊，删了那些不需要调用的库本身嘛
<jiero> adam8157: 不会也可以学啊 我也不会。
<jiero> adam8157: 临时学会的
<eexp> 那只是打包的事情
<jiero> eexp: ee 快去建立服务器。。。
<jiero> eexp: 用剩余的电脑建立全国性游戏服务器
<nyfair> 觉得麻烦嘛，洗发水升级烦，每次都是一大砣，少点东西眼睛干净
<eexp> 啥游戏。你玩的，我都不玩的。
<eexp> 洗发水的啊。
<jiero> eexp: 啥都行，就别是 et
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 說啥。我剛被 net split了。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我说okay
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,好吧，， 還要郵件地址，， 
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 啥邮件地址？
 * LOL_ 105人。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,共享鏈接。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ larry好多 MJ
<jiero> 10005
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: query给你了
<eexp> ten 疼疼呢
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,?? 額，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我不清楚。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 内线给你了呀
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ OK..
<LOL_> 上面这俩家伙在说啥呀？感觉有基情
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 在交換 wpa字典。。 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 150+M的那个？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 我給的那個是 500MB.. 壓縮成 64.4MB的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你要那个干吗，你想黑别人账号？ lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,是我給 cfy ,, 上次 cfy 那個字典給我了。。
<caasi> cpanel空间的ssh端口在哪儿看啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<imtxc> 为什么我的vim不能代码折叠90: No fold found
<fvw> im?
<fvw> fold-method
<LOL_> jiero: 你吃饭了吗？
<sevk> 新 窗口管理器 • [fvwm]Popup目录，不显示目录里的內容 ； 可不可以用图标显示桌面Page http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363193 1. 可不可以用图标代替ｐａｇｅ的窗口，同时让当前Ｐａｇｅ的相应图标高亮（就是想用按扭切換page，但怎么让当前page对应的按钮高亮（換个图片？怎么设定？不是換图片的设定）） 2. 我菜单Ｐｏ …
<jiero> LOL_: 工作中，别吵
<LOL_> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 內核又升級了 kernel.x86_64                             3.2.5-3.fc16
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 這是玩弄概念。今年是 2012, 今年減去你的年齡肯定是你的出生年。相應的，在去年 2011 年，減去你當時的年齡，還是你的出生年…
<nyfair> 你们这是装天然卖萌麽
<alvin_rxg> xD
<LOL_> 。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，wiki 是否有把比较长的一行，想 \ 分割一样，作为单行处理？谢谢
<cfy> alvin_rxg: :D
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 果然好神奇 XD
<roylez> jiero: 奸商袋鼠
<alvin_rxg> 完整的句子：   据说 某电视台做了一个节目，主要内容是“你的出生年份+年龄=2012好神奇呀 ”。
<alvin_rxg> via http://songshuhui.net/archives/64217
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<DawnFantasy> alvin_rxg, 。。无语。。。。。
<DawnFantasy> 如果不等于2012就郁闷了
<alvin_rxg> DawnFantasy: 去年或者明年就不等于 2012
<DawnFantasy> hiahia。
<DawnFantasy> 你就继续卖吧。。嘿嘿
<DawnFantasy> kde4，，，还是不习惯
<cfy> DawnFantasy: 哇塞。。。好久不见
<DawnFantasy> 不爽ing
<DawnFantasy> cfy, 是阿
<DawnFantasy> 嘿嘿
<cfy> DawnFantasy: 上次碰到你，我还在疯狂的用perl
<cfy> DawnFantasy: 到现在，我连perl都不会写了。。只会改了。。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<DawnFantasy> 那没关系，知道是啥就好了
<DawnFantasy> 我现在gentoo都快不会装了
<DawnFantasy> 折腾了半天，换了debian wheezy
<namoamitabuddha> DawnFantasy: 换 debian squeeze
<DawnFantasy> 主要是没精力
<DawnFantasy> squeeze不是过期产品么
<cfy> DawnFantasy: 怎么过期了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> squeeze 是目前的 stable, 是 mainline
<DawnFantasy> The current "testing" distribution is wheezy
<DawnFantasy> testing也没问题
<namoamitabuddha> testing 是不稳定版本
<DawnFantasy> 没事，暂时没不稳定
<nyfair> 比稳定版洗发水稳定多了
<namoamitabuddha> 有很多问题，特别是如果有 bug
<cfy> DawnFantasy: 别装testing
<DawnFantasy> why
<cfy> DawnFantasy: 装那个sid或者unstable.
<cfy> DawnFantasy: testing不好。不是给人用的
<DawnFantasy> sid
<DawnFantasy> 更不是人用的阿
<DawnFantasy> 那是折腾人用的
<cfy> ...
<cfy> DawnFantasy: testing会缺包。sid好了，才到testing...
<cfy> DawnFantasy: dd说了别testing
<cfy> happyaron是dd吧
<Cherrot> ofan: 大叔 您卖VPS不？
<ofan> Cherrot: 不要叫大叔
<DawnFantasy> 连testing都没到的，怎么去stable？
<ofan> Cherrot: 卖
<DawnFantasy> 大婶
<stock-cn> 关羽王立军的公开信谁有看到阿？
<Cherrot> ofan: 嘿嘿~  啥价位呢？
<stock-cn> 关于
<Cherrot> stock-cn: G+上就有啊
<ofan> Cherrot: 9 RMB/月
<cfy> ofan: 没涨价啊。。。
<DawnFantasy> 什么配置，哪里主机
<ofan> cfy: 你就那么盼涨价？
<cfy> ofan卖的不是vps是vpn
<Cherrot> ofan: 哇 还是好便宜的说~ 什么配置 哪里主机？:)
<cfy> ofan: 你总和我说涨价。。。
<ofan> Cherrot: 奥  我不卖vps
<nyfair> ofan: sopa一胡闹，出去了也没东西哇
<DawnFantasy> 汗。。。。。
<Cherrot> ofan: 不卖VPS啊~ 让我惊喜了一下价格……
<adam8157> DawnFantasy: 很眼熟的nick
<DawnFantasy> 吓死偶了
<DawnFantasy> adam8157, 你好咯
<ofan> Cherrot: 只卖vpn,ssh
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<Cherrot> ofan: 哦 那暂时不考虑了:)
<DawnFantasy> 只卖艺不卖身。。
<ofan> adam8157: hello,帽子哥
<Cherrot> DawnFantasy: 形容的好恰当啊……
<DawnFantasy> 嘿嘿。
<ofan> 为了攒学费，也卖身了
<roylez> ofan: 求下载
<DawnFantasy> 包月。。。
 * Cherrot 正说着 就来了个 avfun ……
<ofan> roylez: ...还没卖出去
<adam8157> roylez: 你卖出去多少了?
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> roylez: 发错了
<adam8157> ofan: 你卖出去多少了
<ofan> adam8157: 机密
<adam8157> ofan: 啧啧
<ofan> roylez: 你也卖？
<DawnFantasy> 700G 的AV 备份都是麻烦。。NND。。
<roylez> ofan: 没你这嗜好
<ofan> DawnFantasy: 给我
<DawnFantasy> 要备份
<Cherrot> DawnFantasy: 大神啊…… 这么疯狂……
<DawnFantasy> 不疯狂了。
<DawnFantasy> 为啥 NFS 比 SMB  慢这么多
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不是 sid 好了，才到 testing。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 是 sid 好了，可能要过个把月才到 testing。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问怎么转移已有的系统到新的硬件上？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363200 如题： 我的移动硬盘上装有一个ubuntu 11.10. 现在终于有了本本，但不想要重新进行配置，且ubuntu11.10的iso不包含我的硬件驱动，无法启动直接安装。 现有如下条件： 装有ubuntu 11.10的移动硬盘一个； 装有ubuntu 11.10的优盘一个 …
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我现在对如何起步学程序设计的问题，迷茫了
 * DawnFantasy 恨 linux下写 GUI 程序
<adam8157> roylez: 据说ruby 1.9比python都快了?
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得先简单学学java 再看Head first 设计模式 这条路不错~
<roylez> adam8157: 对...
<adam8157> roylez: 真的假的哦
<roylez> adam8157: python一条渣路走到渣了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 升降完畢3.2.5-3.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<adam8157> roylez: ruby面儿太窄咯 就一web
<roylez> adam8157: 错....
<adam8157> roylez: 别的地方还有啥, 我觉得py多得多
<roylez> adam8157: 我神马都拿ruby写。web只是偶尔玩玩的
 * huntxu 圍觀互掐
<adam8157> roylez: 那是你
 * DawnFantasy 继续 perl。。。。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 小心主席踢你
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 最近看 sicp
<roylez> adam8157: 踢了 huntxu 
<roylez> adam8157: 帮个忙
 * adam8157 加错血了
<Relaed> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5990823/why-ruby-1-9-is-faster-than-python-2-7-and-3-2
<^k^> Relaed ⇪ t: Why ruby 1.9 is faster than python 2.7 and 3.2? - Stack Overflow
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 哦 我误解了~
<Jsion> 怎么让vim的C编译使用C99规范？
<huntxu> 手速要快
<adam8157> Jsion: gcc -std=c99
 * adam8157 Programming language benchmarks are almost always useless. 这句话说的好
<DawnFantasy> 烦，一堆编程语言。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 自己动手，丰衣足食
<adam8157> roylez: pypy更快呢
<DawnFantasy> 先搞定网速，
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 不清楚 java。高度命令式的入门似乎的确有一些很难避免的缺陷。
<roylez> adam8157: .... 我不用这么妖的玩意
<DawnFantasy> 再考虑语言运行速度
 * adam8157 明天同学给我送腊排骨 :D
<roylez> adam8157: 毛家腊排骨？
<adam8157> roylez: 四川的
<roylez> adam8157: 你有口福了
<adam8157> roylez: 思密达
<roylez> huntxu: 北京上班爽不？
<adam8157> roylez: 来帝都不
<roylez> adam8157: 不去要被沙子埋的地方
<adam8157> roylez: 北京很久没有沙尘暴了
<huntxu> roylez: 看你怎麽定義爽
<roylez> huntxu: 公司的妹子多不？
<huntxu> roylez: 來了三個月未見排斥反應。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 6個了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你看看郵件，我共享了，順便將修真的也共享給你
<adam8157> huntxu: 你老家哪里
<roylez> huntxu: o....
<huntxu> adam8157: 廣東
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 你在廣府？？
<huntxu> roylez: 你們辦公室沒見妹子啊
 * huntxu 把$CFLAGS原來的O3換成Ofast了...
<roylez> huntxu: 有不少。男人越来越少了
<adam8157> huntxu: 自寻思路啊, O3和Ofast都不好debug的吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 誰debug了...
<huntxu> roylez: 我去的時候沒看到過咧
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 你编译用的
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac297900/
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y 贝爷著的《吞食天地手册》repo - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你看看郵件，我共享了，順便將修真的也共享給你
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你看看郵件，我共享了，順便將修真的也共享給你
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你看看郵件，我共享了，順便將修真的也共享給你
<roylez> adam8157: 吞食天地手册....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<huntxu> adam8157: 平時用的機器而已，挂就重編譯
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 看到木有？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 地址呢？
<ictxiangxin> 有人用gnu octave吗？
<roylez> cfy: 他共享嘛了？
<roylez> ictxiangxin: .
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有账户。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: i5的機器，-march=native出來的是corei7-avx
<ictxiangxin> ？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/shared/wpalist.txt.7z?w=1bd6fc35
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["403 => Net::HTTPForbidden . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> huntxu: 那个不好使么?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 試試這個
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 用瀏覽器打開
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒問題，可是奇怪
<nyfair> corei7-avx 和 corei7 这两个march有什么区别？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 账户注册好了。。。可是貌似下载不下来。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .等等，我將你 make owner試試
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<nyfair> 带avx指令集么
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你再試試
<huntxu> 是的 nyfair 
<adam8157> huntxu: ä½ gentoo?
<adam8157> hamo: 你进化了啊
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 行了.thx,正在下载
<huntxu> adam8157: arch
<adam8157> huntxu: o
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 等下下載完，，問我拿密碼
<hamo> adam8157: 进化啥了？蝌蚪变蛤蟆？
<adam8157> hamo: bingo
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...密码多少？
 * adam8157 人贵自知
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...我咋这了解你嗫...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 私聊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你下載完再說
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<adam8157> hamo: 早知道你还住那里 昨晚面基就该把你叫上
<hamo> 不早说..都谁阿？
 * hamo 面基神马的最欢乐了...
<adam8157> hamo: pity tenzu 我
<hamo> adam8157: 3缺1
<MaskRay> cfy:  是否允许多行 #, flags
<cfy> MaskRay: flags都在一行
<adam8157> roylez:  我昨晚见到疼教授了
<ofan> nyfair: 没用
<brianwang>  你们一个公司的？
<brianwang> 怎么感觉你们都认识？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不認識，
<BrkCat1> :)
<brianwang> 聊得非常的欢乐
<brianwang> 看你们聊天非常热闹
<CyrusYzGTt> brianwang§ 好話題，感興趣就聊的可樂
<fvw>  31NAAVNNZ: ?vim 不管C编译器
<ofan> brianwang: 都是我的部下
<brianwang> <ofan>，^_^
<brianwang> 感觉像国内的黑客圈
<ictxiangxin> 有人用gnu octave吗？
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: 俺会一点点中的一点点~
<ictxiangxin> good
<ofan> 黑客都混twitter的
<ictxiangxin> error: evaluating argument list element number 1 
<ictxiangxin> 我载script的时候，出现这个错误
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: 干啥的时候出来的
<brianwang> 恩，很高兴认识你们这帮技术牛人
<hamo> ofan: 我咋感觉愤青都混twitter阿..
<ofan> hamo: 那是国内的
<ictxiangxin> hello?我很纠结啊
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: 不晓得……帮不上忙啊  
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: http://octave.1599824.n4.nabble.com/New-to-Octave-td1633638.html  这个能帮上你么
<^k^> Cherrot,啥网址y Octave - General - New to Octave
<ictxiangxin> ok，我看看
<brianwang> 问个小白的问题，怎么样说话的时候前面加上别人的昵称（IRC中）？
<CyrusYzGTt> brianwang§ 用的是哪個客戶端，，有些是不太支持的，，
<brianwang> XChat
<CyrusYzGTt> brianwang§ 先打 roy 然後 tab補全
<brianwang> CyrusYzGTt, thank
<CyrusYzGTt> brianwang§ 嗯嗯
<brianwang> good tips
<DawnFantasy> NFS 为啥比 smb 慢那么多。呜呜
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ 求免費 NFS.. 
<ictxiangxin> 我这是直接打首字母，然后tab
<ofan> 我都是声控的
<adam8157> hamo: 那是你接触的 我也混 我说啥了?
<CyrusYzGTt> 有些需要打三個以上
 * adam8157 意念打字
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, aptitude install nfs-client
<DawnFantasy> 就可以了。哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ ,, 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: hs 里面 let ... in 是语法糖么?
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ ,,表示木有其他空間，。，。
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 都装AV了？
<ictxiangxin> 我用的kvirc，最华丽，养眼
<hamo> adam8157: 你不接触民主党，就等于没混twitter了...
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<stock-cn> 各位，我在网页上进入gmail总是掉线，怎么回事？
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆，蹦一个
<brianwang> stock-cn, 翻墙吧,不翻怎么行？
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ ,,不是，，都被 LFS，，和 密碼佔用了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ 還有 kernel 和 libreoffice
<hamo> roylez: 主席你又出现了...
<brianwang> roylez, 主席？
<brianwang> 哪个党的？
<ictxiangxin> ok，我解决了
<happyaron> adam8157: 在?
<ictxiangxin> 原来是文件名没加引号。。。
<ictxiangxin> 低级错误啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 你被關注了
<brianwang> 今天居然下雪了
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么被关注了？
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 監控唄
<BrkCat1> O_O
<yall> brianwang: 吾这里，昨天下过。今天没了 。额。
<hamo> brianwang: 哪里？
<brianwang> yall, 今天上海大雪啊
<brianwang> hamo，sh
<brianwang> 不过好像现在停了
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 所以gmail就登陆不稳定了？
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 還有就是 機房有人。。
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 我每天用锅子看美国之音电视和听广播，这个政府似乎干扰不了哦
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 我每次上完  gmail ，
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ ,, 我想買
<brianwang> stock-cn, 锅子能自己装吗？
<namoamitabuddha> 这里，有 log 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 知道，， 光明磊落。。 不怕，我在這也說過想去 叫雞
<DawnFantasy> 还在搞LFS？
<hamo> adam8157: 你又下班了？
<brianwang> CyrusYzGTt, ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> brianwang§ ..
<fvw> lfs 算了吧
<brianwang> CyrusYzGTt, 这个可以有
<CyrusYzGTt> brianwang§ 什麼？？
<brianwang> CyrusYzGTt, 你想的呗
<CyrusYzGTt> brianwang§ ?? 想什麼？？
<brianwang> CyrusYzGTt, 比如锅，鸡，再一炖，很好吃
<CyrusYzGTt> brianwang§ .. 額。 我說的跟這個木有關係，，  ..
<brianwang> CyrusYzGTt, ：）
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
<brianwang> 真苦逼，周末了还要加班
<CyrusYzGTt> 姦夫來了，揙之
<fengya90> 刚刚看git的一个说明，当然还不会用，但是我有个问题，用git时总有隔共享的库吧，但是它提交时不用身份验证的？
<happyaron> fengya90: ssh 
<happyaron> fengya90: 如果对ssh不放心，还可以gpg sign
<yall> 践兔
<fengya90> happyaron: 恩，我还是在看看
<LOL_> jiero: 你，工作完没
<LOL_> jiero: 有个问题想问你
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱的问一下，SIS672的显卡能装ubuntu吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363204 弱弱的问一下，SIS672的显卡能装ubuntu吗？ 我的机子是sis968+sis672的芯片，求高手解决一下啊………… 统计信息: 发表于 由 wyl881002 — 2012-02-10 18:34 
<happyaron> adam8157: 在不在啊
<brianwang> adam8157, 是这里老大吗？
<Cherrot> adam8157: 你的博客全静态了啊？
<LOL_> 大家都吃饭去了吗
<yall> LOL_: 这时候，应该是。
<yall>  :em04 
<imtxc> Cherrot: 他昨天从wordpress 到octopress
<yall> .
<LOL_> yall: 你能告诉我你吃的是什么吗
<ictxiangxin> 刚刚吃完
<byncz> 大米饭啊
<ictxiangxin> xchat for windows是收钱的吧？
<LOL_> ictxiangxin: 免费一个月
<ictxiangxin> LOL_: 坑爹啊
<stock-cn> brianwang: 锅子现在电器城到处有卖，网锅50元一个，46厘米的小锅20元一个，我装了2个网锅，3个小锅
<Cherrot> imtxc: 在我看来好奇怪的决定啊....
<LOL_> ictxiangxin: 好像提供源代码，你可以修改下再编译
<imtxc> Cherrot: 为什么奇怪啊.
<brianwang> stock-cn, 装那么多锅？
<brianwang> stock-cn, 能介绍一下各个锅的基本功能吗？
<Cherrot> imtxc: 也没啥，毕竟wordpress是面向广泛大众开发的~
<ictxiangxin> LOL_: 看样子，除了玩游戏和用matlab，还真没什么理由启动win了
<ictxiangxin> stock-cn: 网锅是无线上网的？
<LOL_> ictxiangxin: 俺学校的机房和附近的网吧依然是xp。。。
<DawnFantasy> ictxiangxin, 有 免费的俄
<ictxiangxin> LOL_: 网吧xp肯定，比较是玩游戏的地方
<ictxiangxin> LOL_: 学校机房我一直没去过。。。
<LOL_> 其实俺一直想问xp是个好系统吗？
<DawnFantasy> 不错的系统
<LOL_> 俺觉得是，
<ictxiangxin> 时间检验是
<ictxiangxin> 游戏机必备系统
<LOL_> xp有十年了吧，好像是2001年出的
<DawnFantasy> 反正 win me 是垃圾
<DawnFantasy> 想知道系统能做的多垃圾，就找ME吧
<ictxiangxin> 大家bochs用的什么GUI？
<LOL_> 那os/2呢？
<ictxiangxin> x实在是太丑了
<LOL_> 好多书上都提到了os/2
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<DawnFantasy> 以前用过1次，不会用，，删了
<LOL_> ofan: 你们那里都吃啥
<ofan> LOL_: 吃人
<LOL_> ofan: 有菜和大米粥 馒头吗
<DawnFantasy> 步入小康没？
<LOL_> ofan: 整天面包也受不了吧
<DawnFantasy> 539984MB 了。。。。
<DawnFantasy> 挺好的啊，，面包
<ofan> LOL_: 整天馒头就钉子
<LOL_> 俺还是贫苦农民
<ofan> 大饼卷馒头就着米饭吃
<LOL_> 没有菜吗？炒颗大白菜也行呀
<ictxiangxin> x和x11有什么区别？
<LOL_> 现在俺是顿顿大白菜。。。
<brianwang> LOL_, 白菜蔬菜之王
<LOL_> brianwang: 那也不能顿顿吃呀。。。
<LOL_> 真怀疑小时候整天吃白菜是咋过来的
<brianwang> LOL_, 可以考虑就点咸菜啥的
<brianwang> 国内还是艰苦的
<brianwang> LOL_, 頓顿工作餐那才叫艰苦
<LOL_> brianwang: 鸡蛋炒咸菜还是很好吃的，就是那腌的白萝卜干
<LOL_> brianwang: 工作餐是啥
<brianwang> LOL_, 工作餐就是你吃着吃着，出个小强啥的
<LOL_> brianwang: 小强。。。那工作餐还是挺不错的吗，还有肉类，:D
<brianwang> LOL_, 是，不多收你钱
<byzantium> 问一下 啊  就是dpkg出错怎么整啊
<LOL_> brianwang: 一份工作餐多少钱
<byzantium> dpkg (子进程)：无法运行 已安装的 post-installation 脚本: Exec format error
<brianwang> LOL_, 10-20块不等
<byzantium> 导致我不能进行其他的apt-get install 
<byzantium> 有知道的吗
<byzantium> 谢谢
<LOL_> brianwang: 好奢侈呀，
<brianwang> LOL_, 恩
<byzantium> ？？
<LOL_> brianwang: 俺一天最多吃二十。。。
<fanzeyi> Hello, 我遇到一个问题... 只要用vim编辑Makefile.. 然后保存的时候就会提示 E211: FIle "Makefile" is no longer available... 然后发现文件就消失了.. 
<ofan> fanzeyi: 文件被删了
<byzantium> ？？？
<byzantium> 我的有知道的吗 
<fvw> fanzeyi: ? en
<fanzeyi> ofan: 对啊 我也不知道谁删的
<ofan> 或者移动了
<fvw> fanzeyi: 插件问题
<fanzeyi> fvw: 对了  貌似只出现在我用tabf 打开Makefile的时候
<fvw> fanzeyi: tab? 从来不用
<fanzeyi> fvw: 等等 我还重现不了  我再研究研究实际情况。。
<LOL_> 希望明天依然有太阳
<byzantium> everyone
<byzantium> 我的谁晓得呀 
<byzantium> 出现dpkg错误
<LOL_> 还有就是再暖和一点，
<LOL_> 今年的冬天特别冷
<brianwang> byzantium, 是不是包没下载完全/
<stock-cn> ictxiangxin: 网锅就是那种像网一样的锅子，风吹不容易移动
<fvw> 以后会更冷
<fanzeyi> 奇怪了 >< 貌似正常了... 新开的vim就正常了 之前编辑过很多文件的vim会挂掉 ><
<stock-cn> ictxiangxin: 以前锅子都是铁皮的，很重，风吹容易动
<byzantium> 也是吧  就是在装一个软件挂掉的时候 vbox突然 
<fvw> fanzeyi: 不知道你俺了什么插件
<byzantium> 挂掉
<byzantium> 导致没完全安装
<byzantium> 但是怎么修复呀
<byzantium> 现在apt-get install都不可以了
<LOL_> 重装
<fanzeyi> fvw: https://gist.github.com/1610357  插件都是Vundle装的
<^k^> fanzeyi ⇪ t: fanzeyi's gist: 1610357 — Gist 
<brianwang> 你直接取下载那个deb文件
<brianwang> byzantium, 换中国的镜像会稳定的多
<brianwang> 找找吧，网易搜狐的都可以
<byzantium> brianwang, 奥 谢谢
<LOL_> 在线安装最好开翻墙工具
<fvw> fanzeyi: vundle 为何物？
<brianwang> byzantium,不客气
<fanzeyi> fvw: vim的包管理
<byzantium> 但是现在的问题是我去下载那个deb呀
<adam8157> Cherrot: 对
<adam8157> happyaron: 刚吃饭去了
<brianwang> byzantium, 你要装什么软件？
<byzantium> mysql
<LOL_> adam8157: 你能告诉我你吃的是什么吗
<fvw> fanzeyi: 什么时候出的 从来没用过
<fvw> fanzeyi: 直接安不行吗？
<byzantium> dpkg:处理 mysql-client-5.1 (--remove)时出错：
<adam8157> LOL_: 三杯鸡 豆腐 虾 还有个锅仔
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 控制台字体可否用于xterm中 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363205 如题, 我比较喜欢控制台下面的那个字体, 好像是lat1-16.psfu, 想要在xterm中使用它. 但是fc-list里并没有这个字体,不知能不能用 统计信息: 发表于 由 lotutu — 2012-02-10 19:11 
<byzantium> 该软件包现在的状态极为不妥 -你最好能
<fanzeyi> fvw: 自己安装还要一个一个跑着装 而且升级的时候麻烦 .. 这个写一个list就行了
<fvw> fanzeyi: 你只能用二分 慢慢查了 
<LOL_> adam8157: 好丰富。。。
<byzantium> 在删除它之前在重新安装一次
<fvw> fanzeyi: 没啥用 一般 能用没bug我都不升级
<byzantium> 在处理是有错误发生：
<byzantium> mysql-client-5.1
<fanzeyi> fvw: 二分? 我新开了个gvim就没问题了..  估计是因为刚刚的vim编辑过太多文件的原因吧 >< 
<byzantium> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fvw> fanzeyi: 没太大关系吧
<brianwang> byzantium, 是管理员权限吗？
<byzantium> 是得
<fanzeyi> fvw: 我估计是因为我编辑的文件比较多 目录比较分散 都是用tabf 开的 然后我用:tabf Makefile 编辑Makefile 然后 vim不知道这个Makefile的确切位置就挂掉了..
<LOL_> 好长时间没听音乐了
<LOL_> 听音乐去，
<fvw> fanzeyi: 哦
<fvw> fanzeyi: 没事啦 继续
<fanzeyi> fvw: thanks >< 
<brianwang> byzantium, http://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian/pool/main/m/mysql-5.1/mysql-client-5.1_5.1.58-1_i386.deb
<byzantium> brianwang, 好的 谢谢 我试试
<brianwang> byzantium, 自己搜一下搞得定的
<byzantium> 好的 
<byzantium> 我重新启动机器他也是这种情况
<fvw> byzantium: sql官网有gui下载
<byzantium> 奥 
<fvw> byzantium: wine的hiedsql 也可以
<byzantium> 不用wine  我本身就是虚拟机 
<byzantium> 太耗费资源
<fvw> byzantium: 晕
<byzantium> ？？？
<fvw> byzantium: 那就算了
<fvw> fanzeyi: c.vim没什么用的
<fanzeyi> fvw: 嗯我是oi党 用它生成自动USACO类型的注释
<byzantium> fw,呵呵 你们都是大神  我不懂的 
<fvw> fanzeyi: oi 为何物 我之知道 doxygen
<happyaron> olympiad in informatics
<happyaron> 如果我没拼写错误的话
<fanzeyi> fvw: 就是ACM类型的比赛咯
<happyaron> 将来他们就不说自己是OIer了，要么远离这个，要没ACM
<fvw> fanzeyi: 哦
<happyaron> 要么。。。
<fanzeyi> happyaron: >< orz 
<happyaron> fanzeyi: lol
<fvw> happyaron: 你现在在哪里了
<MaskRay> happyaron:  是否允许多行 #, flags？  flags是否允许 逗号 两边有空格？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,,大小眼父神，， 請求復活大小眼
<lolicon> happyaron: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> lersua?? 不在？ 好吧，，不在，，就 note.. 要求能夠使用 multhreads
<fanzeyi> 俺arch的flash player突然无声了 最近有升级到flash么><
<pocoyo> happyaron: 进程tracker-store，tracker-extract，tracker-miner-f 这是什么进程？
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 貌似正式版有 32bit 64bit 11.1.52.1xx
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 貌似正式版有 32bit 64bit 11.1.102.55
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: Flash	11.1 r102 =.=
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 嗯， 
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 最新的測試版 http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11-2.html 
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Download Adobe Flash Player 11.2 Beta for Desktops - Adobe Labs
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ beta5了
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: 关键问题俺fx和chrome都没声音=_=
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ,,額，， 多數是 glibc的問題，， 你什麼系統，，？？ 
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: Arch =.=
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: mplayer什么的很正常 就flash挂了
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ..額，我只知道，我上次 f16出問題。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 後來升級木事
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: 哎 那就等着升级好了 ><
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ .. 額，， arch問別人，，本尊木有用過
<fanzeyi> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯 谢谢咯
<fvw> 那么静
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,,你讓 大小眼 迴歸 就 很有愛的
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 也一样啦
<fvw> 问个问题 emacs 怎么实现 vim下面的 %  匹配跳转
<fvw> html的 tag匹配。
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求解释
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: (define (double f) (lambda (x) (f (f x))))
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: (double (double double)) inc) 5)
<caasi> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/514525Screenshot.png
<caasi> 请问sftp的端口在哪儿查看啊
<FrankLv_> caasi: grep -i port /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<FrankLv_> caasi: SSH Console进去跑
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ？
<caasi> FrankLv_: 不对啊。。。command not found
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这个怎么 expand
<caasi> -bash: grep -i port /etc/ssh/sshd_config: command not found
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会schema
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux 挂了，我要做好重装的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363213 悲剧的，配置好麻烦的啊，5555 都用了好长的时间了 waiting for udev to be processed 这后面开始各种错了，然后开不起来。 我在想我还能提供什么信息？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mazenvoy — 2012-02-10 20:29 
<fanzeyi> >< 发现个问题... 我除了deadbeef以外其他的都没声音...
<fanzeyi> 噗 真是蛋疼了。。 恢复了
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 看看 alsamixer -c 0 看看 PCM的聲音是不是低了
<fanzeyi> 没 alsamixer很正常
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ..我說的是命令行，，
<fanzeyi> 我点了下deadbeef的选择Output Device的下拉菜单就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> alsa帶的，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> pulsealsa的後端，，。
<fanzeyi> 俺都没有装gnome 都是用alsamixer调的
<CyrusYzGTt> pulseaudio的後端，，。
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ ..
<fanzeyi> >< 恢复了拉
<CyrusYzGTt> fanzeyi§ 好吧，，不會
<namoamitabuddha> pulseaudio 貌似不错
<cfy> mobileorg不错：D
<cfy> 金主席
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 我想 fedora release ，，做個 stable 源，， 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果 fedora也可以滾動 stable release 升級就好了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 好久不見。。 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 买车了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..有錢淫。。 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  那是
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  有驾照不买车浪费啊
<sailset> 听说油费涨了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 你介紹的那個 i915參數，貌似對於 3.2內核，，一樣。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sailset§ 正解，，
<microcai> sailset: 是啊，结果我在油没涨的时候没舍得去加油
<microcai> sailset: 后悔死了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 工程师将计算机处理器性能陡然提升至20% http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363215 “来自北卡州立大学的调查者们研发出了一种新的技术，可以使在同一芯片中的图形处理单元（GPU）和中央处理单元（CPU）协同工作，从而使处理器性能 平均提升了20%以上 。” 转载请注明： Linux人社区> 英文资讯翻译专版. …
<sailset> :-D
<Kandu> adam8157: 今天閱讀器裡面一下在多了幾十條，原來是你重寫 rss 了啊
<adam8157> Kandu: 误操作误操作
<adam8157> microcai: 财主
<adam8157> Kandu: 换了个blog引擎, 第一次发布的时候权限没弄好
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 我想 fedora release ，，做個 stable 源，， 。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂
<microcai> adam8157:  努力挣钱买车就成财主了？ 
<adam8157> microcai: 都有车了 还不是财主?
<microcai> adam8157: 烂 QQ 而已，你也买的起
<adam8157> microcai: 现在真心买不起
<tenzu> adam8157: twitter完全登录不能
<adam8157> tenzu: 完全没感觉...
<microcai> adam8157: 按揭啊！ 月供几百而已
<adam8157> tenzu: 就是感觉newnewtwitter不好看
<tenzu> adam8157: 看来我这儿网有毛病了
<microcai> adam8157: 你去年年终奖都够买了吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 据说废了一个host
<adam8157> microcai: 我们没有年终奖
<microcai> adam8157: 今年就有了
<adam8157> microcai: 我们公司没有年终奖
<tenzu> adam8157: 你提醒了我...我去把hosts改改
<microcai> adam8157: 年底发奖金的时候去按揭辆 QQ 就是了
<microcai> adam8157: 上河北牌就是了，5
<microcai> adam8157: 上河北牌就是了，5年后能摇号了再换车就是了（假设你要在北京继续待下去哈哈）
<adam8157> microcai: 没想过
<microcai> adam8157:  买电动车不用摇号哦！！！
<cfy> 谁用过awesome note?
<adam8157> microcai: 你换了部门后感觉如何?
<microcai> adam8157: 非常好，已经转正了
<adam8157> microcai: 那就好
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 就是 像  debian 一樣有個 stable源，，不用麻煩改 版本。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 
<zerta_D> microcai   买单车不用摇号哦～
<tenzu> adam8157: 是我的ssh挂了...
<adam8157> Relaed: ...
<microcai> zerta_D: 我挂老家牌照，不用摇号
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu安装之后只支持4;3和5;4的分辨率，如何设置16;9？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363216 Code: xrandr Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 1600 x 1200 default connected 1600x1200+0+0 0mm x 0mm    1600x1200       0.0*    1280x1024       0.0     1024x768        0.0     800x600         0.0     640x480         0. …
<microcai> zerta_D:  不进城，只在外圈开开，足够了
<zerta_D> microcai: 现在买得起汽车，养不起汽车。
<zerta_D> microcai: 所以，我买单车。花几千块钱买辆山地车，也很耐操的。
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<microcai> zerta_D:  车比老婆好养多了 ... ....
<zerta_D> microcai: 哈哈！还好我单身
<tenzu> adam8157: 不靠谱ssh害死人
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> tenzu: 你见到蛋蛋了？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<roylez> adam8157: 打僵尸回来了？
<tenzu> roylez: 见到了, 很口耐的一个孩纸
<adam8157> roylez: 打僵尸?
<adam8157> tenzu: =,=
<phoenixlzx> .in的域名30元/年算便宜算贵？
<tenzu> adam8157: 很帅的小伙儿, 嗯嗯
<roylez> tenzu: 有基情没？
<tenzu> roylez: 3P基情那是必须的
 * adam8157 很少有人这么说, 脸红~
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 基情四射，，
<roylez> adam8157: 跟僵尸基情，你真重口
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> 我可能还得跑一趟帝都, 要死了啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 为啥
<yall> ls
<adam8157> yall: 点点为啥换名字?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 你要去得 矽肺？？
<yall> adam8157: 逃daishu
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 微软揭幕在ARM上构建Windows的技术细节 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363217 正如你所知的，Windows 8将是首个支持ARM构架的Windows NT操作系统。微软一直都没对该Windows新系统对外公布些什么，今日事情却有了转变。该公司发布了一篇 关于在ARM上构建Windows 8的大篇幅深入解说博文 。 A hand holding a mobile device wit …
<tenzu> adam8157: 要办报到证, 天津这边要5个工作日, 再赶上人事处还在放假, 我都快哭死了, 今天白跑一整天
<L-----D> tenzu, 你是天津的？
<tenzu> adam8157: 北京也能办, 而且当天能取, 所以我得再跑一趟
<tenzu> L-----D: 您吉祥
<adam8157> tenzu: 户口档案身份都特么烦死人
<ictxiangxin> bbl是什么意思？
<ictxiangxin> 什么的缩写？
<L-----D> 拜拜了？
<tenzu> adam8157: 户口和档案我都搞定了...这个是入职前的手续
<ictxiangxin> 不会吧。。。
<ictxiangxin> 加拿大人说的
<CyrusYzGTt> .. boyboylove,, 就是 背背山
<L-----D> lol
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 你懂得真多
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 額，，我瞎猜的
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者是 babylove.. 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: cl 能写么
<CyrusYzGTt> cl = catchlove
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 估计得配合funcall
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 好了，thx
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 收到了，，那個 wpalist..看了，覺得怎麼樣？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我试试。不太清楚质量
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ cfy 收了我的 wpalist找 cfy 拿，，
<phoenixlzx> .in域名30人民币/年，送隐私保护
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ cfy 不給就 t cfy 
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<cfy> @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ :-)
<cfy> roylez: 金主席，等我测试下
<cfy> roylez: gfw能过会ban gmail么。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么都是大写的？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ，， ，，我看看，， 
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 前30%都是大写开头。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席，没啥用。还是我那个好。这个要跑完才有效果，不像我那个是排序的。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 額，，是啊，， 有些是大寫的。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 没啥特别用，除非我无聊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你就是無聊，。 
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 這是下載自國外網站的，， 
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 7z怎么显示解压过程来着？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. man 之
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. man 7z 之
<cfy> (/ (+ 47024989 40898824) 1000 3600 24) => 1
<cfy> (/ (+ 47024989 40898824) 1000 3600) => 24
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 要跑24hours.....
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 生化危機來了
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,我的cpu木有這個問題
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ ,,你說送我 不用直到死亡不用睡覺的藥劑呢？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯？我说全部跑完
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..額，建議你試試 crunch3.1 結合 aircrack
<cfy> (/ (+ 47024989 40898824)1) => 87923813
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 冤枉啊！
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 密码生成器？有啥用？
<phoenixlzx> 有要域名的么
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ ,, 你之前欺騙我？？你說給我的
<cfy> (/ (+ 47024989 40898824)1000.0 3600) => 24.42328138888889
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,, 額，， 還有 mdk3
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 算了，不要了。
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 免費的麼？？ 能ssh麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..你都接收了，， 
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: ssh那是主机吧...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ cfy 不想給你
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: @_@
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 别乱说。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ vps  cpanel也可以的
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 付费的，但是有很便宜的
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ .. 付不起，， 
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: .in 的顶级域名，30人民币/，送隐私保护，付不起吗
<phoenixlzx> 30元/年
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,  我一般遇到 要 超過 10小時得到 握手包 才用這個 字典，，平時用的是 cpu能力
<L-----D> 真便宜
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 很好，你破解的是wep
<L-----D> 30元
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ ..木有工作，，  我現在 手機還木有充值。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: wep这种简单的就别说了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,我破解的是 wpa/wpa2
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: p
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: roylez: 报告，金主席， CyrusYzGTt 又在乱说了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ wep我單獨用 aircrack就行
<phoenixlzx> 还有 40元人民币/月的虚拟主机，送cpanel
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 還有 pyrit ,, 
<phoenixlzx> 我感觉我已经把价格放到最低了...==
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 知道，可是我木有自己的錢，，不想 慷慨媽媽的錢
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 算了。。。我能把.cap给你，你帮我crack么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 不要
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 木有关系啦。需要来找我
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 好吧，， 爲麼不給我試用一個小時看看 youtube,,
<Evanescence> 我发现Fcitx在Firefox下面无法输入中文啊，无法active Fcitx。大家有类似情况么？ 怎么解决？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, wep的cap不要找我，， 
<Evanescence> fcitx version: 4.1.2
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 我用ibus-pinyin
<foob> EVA
<foob> Evanescence: 我有过
<byzantium> 我有些纠结 谁给解决一下  就是现在编程书籍看的有点浑了  该咋办呐 望指点 谢谢 非常感谢 
<Evanescence> foob: 后来你怎么解决的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ fcitx-4.2.0-1.fc16.x86_64
<foob> Evanescence: 我的解决办法是，关了Firefox，重开。:-D
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 爲麼踢我，， T T
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 给你的私信看到了？
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 看到了，謝謝
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 啥编程书籍
<Evanescence> foob: 还是一样，
<Evanescence> foob: 有什么办法查看fcitx的信息么？
<foob> Evanescence: 我就遇到过一回，关了重开就没事了，呵呵
<byzantium> c++
<foob> Evanescence: 那你得问他们，我不知
<Evanescence> foob: 哦
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, c++以前理解的现在都又忘了 很纠结
<Evanescence> 姳哪，有谁知道fcitx在firefox下无法开启是怎么回事么？ 
<byzantium> 有什么路径吗？
<byzantium> 望过来人给指点一下
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 那就不要 C++
<alvin_rxg> 發現很多人瀏覽器的字體好大…還是說我的太小了
<L-----D> 我C++也都忘了
<L-----D> c也快忘了
<fvw> alvin_rxg: see
<byzantium> 可是我又喜欢编程之类的 也想向这方面发展
<L-----D> 而且库用的少 光会语言没意义
<L-----D> byzantium, 我只能指点你java和.net
<fvw> byzantium: C
<byzantium> 看完基本语法之后就结合库进行巩固了吧
<L-----D> 有人说C++现在没落了 还不如把C用熟练
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥时候去学校啊
<byzantium> c偏向于什么呀
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 编程 != C++
<byzantium> 有没有一本好的c编程书籍呀
<alvin_rxg> fvw: http://uploadpie.com/WBoUC
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<fvw> byzantium: 先学下vim
<L-----D> byzantium, The C programing language
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 我晓得  我接触过python shell  ruby c c++ 
<L-----D> 貌似叫这个
<L-----D> 我就看过那么一本
<byzantium> 现在心里感觉什么都没有  
<byzantium> 感觉还是算法最重要
<L-----D> byzantium, 因为你还没开始工作吧
<fvw> byzantium: The C programing language， C缺陷与陷阱, C专家编程
<byzantium> 工作了 
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 推荐 SICP
<byzantium> sicp是什么呀
<L-----D> 工作了你应该发现 效率最重要
<ictxiangxin> c专家编程没用
<fvw> alvin_rxg: 够大
<fvw> ictxiangxin: 其实前面2本就够了
<ictxiangxin> fvw: 确实
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs 
<fvw> ictxiangxin: C专家编程 内容是重复了
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 中文版有的
<byzantium> 但是做服务器这块的还是c++多吧
<fvw> ictxiangxin: 纯粹补充 
<fvw> byzantium: 代码大全 也很不错
<L-----D> byzantium, java多吧
<byzantium> 奥 
<byzantium> 我以前待的公司 很多都是要求c++转向java的
<fvw> alvin_rxg: 你的字体小 图片中的图片 ok
<byzantium> 渐渐的java就取代C++ 做服务器开发了
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: MIT 的必修课
<fvw> scip 好书  
<L-----D> 开发效率  现在无论外包内包
<L-----D> 都是算人日的
<alvin_rxg> fvw: :|
<L-----D> 代码写的好点差点无所谓
<fvw> alvin_rxg:而且大小不一
<MaskRay> cfy: 19
<alvin_rxg> fvw: 中英文兩個字體
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 羡慕
<fvw> alvin_rxg: 中文也是
<L-----D> 所以你看国内那帮用php作网站的 密码都明文保存 ;D
<fvw> 目的不一
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 做c语言有什么发展方向啊
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: SICP
<fvw> byzantium: 基础
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 是不是必须去做嵌入式呀
<L-----D> 底层呗
<fvw> byzantium: 无需
<L-----D> 你看linux很多项目都是c的
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 你先 Google 那本书
<byzantium> 这里边有做自动化工具开发的吗？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS for Linux各系统下界面截图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363221 周末愉快！WPS for linux 在各系统下的界面截图（不完整汇总版）。你认出了几个？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 happyycm — 2012-02-10 21:58 
<MopperWhite> 有人吗？
<MopperWhite> 请问谁会Python??
<zelsazgh> have
<MopperWhite> Tkinter快把我弄疯了～～
<byzantium> TK？
<MopperWhite> 嗯
<byzantium> 那块呀
<ictxiangxin> 我用过一段时间tk
<MopperWhite> 我用pygame、Tk写一个软件
<byzantium> tk不是做界面的吗
<MopperWhite> 因为要同时打开两个窗口所以用了threading
<MopperWhite> 嗯
<MopperWhite> 对啊
<byzantium> 说呀 
<byzantium> 估计有知道的
<MopperWhite> 我先让tk和pygame各打开一个线程，然后如果pygame发现窗口的某个部位被点击就用threading再打开一个tk
<MopperWhite> 结果报错了
<MopperWhite> 直接从pygame里调用tk也报错
<MopperWhite> 但是单独运行就没问题
<MopperWhite> 好象是tk不能在两个线程里同时运行
<byzantium> 你去python频道问问 那边可能比较精通这个
<MopperWhite> 加不进去TAT
<byzantium> 你签名了吗 
<MopperWhite> XCHAT报错
<MopperWhite> 哈？
<MopperWhite> 签名？
<byzantium> 注册
<MopperWhite> 好像有吧……
<MopperWhite> 我记得有注册，还设了密码
<MopperWhite> 要不我换个服务器试试……
<byzantium> 好像有要求要输入密码注册的
<byzantium> 才可以有发言权和看到别人说话的情况
<byzantium> freenode
<ictxiangxin> #python需要在freenode注册
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 找cfy
<cfy> roylez: 金主席，找我？
<roylez> cfy: .
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ??
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 没事了...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以退下了
<cfy> roylez: 金主席？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,如果 roylez 給我OP，我要 踢了你
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 和我有何关系？我惹你了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 感謝
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 對 roylez 的敬仰猶如天上的太陽
<Ansik> 日？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端里面打错命令后有个自动提示能关了么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363225 打错了卡一下然后显示可能的命令，这个功能感觉卡，想关了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2012-02-10 22:41 
<sysf1> ubuntu 10.10 软件中心 可以更新吗
<yall> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ ?? 兔嫂？？
<yall> <CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,如果 roylez 給我OP，我要 踢了你
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ .. roylez 幫我踢了。。
<yall> CyrusYzGTt: 啥
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 對 roylez 的敬仰猶如九天雷動
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ .. 
<yall> .
<sysf1> 请问各位大侠，UBUNTU软件中心安装的软件，已经安装的软件安装包可以提取吗？在哪里？可以备份吗
<yall> /var/cache/apt/archives #貌似
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果你今晚发布代码的话，我就晚点睡 :D
<yall> cfy: 啥代码
<Evanescence> 有人知道Git的rebase 和 submodule 吗？
<cfy> yall: 把po file导入sqlite的
<yall> cfy: .
<vamadir> 大家好
<yall> ^k^: 
<^k^> vamadir, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<Evanescence> Git的rebase和merge有什么区别？ submodule的简单步骤大概是怎么样的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你写起来好快啊，看来haskell确实不错？不知道，换成我要写多久。。
<vamadir> 有没有淘宝CMS??容易跟wordpress样？
<Evanescence> vamadir: 你玩淘宝开发的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 都写到现在了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 写了多久？我当时写了好久。。。。好久。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看看代码量就知道了。。:D
<vamadir> Evanescence 我要翻译淘宝。所以我要找cms
<Evanescence> vamadir: 淘宝不是中文的么？还要翻译？
<MaskRay> cfy: 需要 dev-lang/ghc   dev-haskell/parsec:3  dev-haskell/hdbc-sqlite
<MaskRay> cfy: 还有 dev-haskell/cmdargs
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: overlay?我这里没cmdargs
<vamadir> Evanescence 我是外国人。
<MaskRay> cfy: layman -a haskell ..
<yall> ...
<vamadir> Evanescence 是。不是中文
<byncz> 说两句鸟语看看
<cfy> MaskRay: 效率怎么样？
<MaskRay> 我其实还没认真测试过。。不过能编译通过应该bug不会太多。。
<MaskRay> dev-haskell/cmdargs/cmdargs-0.9.2.ebuild : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/548849/
<cfy> 哦。。
<Evanescence> vamadir: 神奇了，我第一次遇到外国人，没见过英文的淘宝啊
<cfy> Receiving objects:   4% (2326/48816), 452.00 KiB | 5 KiB/s
<MaskRay> ./po2db a.sqlite 1.po
<cfy> MaskRay: 没建立index?
<vamadir> Evanescence 我要做俄文淘宝。可是不要用parser, 要用api.
<MaskRay> cfy: 还没完工。。
<Evanescence> vamadir: 你强，
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？我看了下你的，虽然看不太懂。
<MaskRay> 修正了一个 不会正确修改table name的bug
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得我有点知道我的问题了。
<vamadir> Evanescence 你明白淘宝api吗？
<MaskRay> cfy: 还有，应该预编译sql语句
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我才21%,你测试下内存，和速度吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果好的话,让happyaron跑你的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 编译成exe多大？
<MaskRay> cfy: 这是最悲剧的地方……11MB
<cfy> MaskRay: 别这样。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我sbcl编译出来60MB...
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实，我不会宏。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 用了宏，lisp的源代码应该少很多。
<MaskRay> cfy: 所有 .po 要放同一个 table  里？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，一次运行一个table
<MaskRay> cfy: 我用了点template haskell，功能相当于 lisp 的宏
<cfy> MaskRay: 一次运行的po的全部放一个table
<vamadir> 淘宝网是什么CMS？
<sysf1> 有用ubuntu 10.10的吗？
<vamadir> 我的是10.04
<cfy> MaskRay: 忘了和你说了，好像是只要msgstr[0]不要别的。如果有的话。
<sysf1> vamadir, 我很怀念10.04 但是3G 中兴A581支持的不好
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<MaskRay> cfy: msgid_plural呢
<vamadir> sysf1 我用新的kernel 3.1。是没问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个不知道。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看看源代码
<vamadir> sysf1 我的3G卡是华为e261
<sysf1> vamadir, 其稳定性还不错，ubuntu 10.10运行了compiz fusion lcon不稳定 面板内容总是错位
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似完全忽略pluarl嘛
<sysf1> vamadir, 是compiz的原因吗？
<MaskRay> cfy: plural是我写得最复杂的地方。。
<vamadir> <sysf1> 我的10.04 kernel 3.1 没问题
<MarconM> nihao \o
<cfy> MaskRay: 看不懂。。
<vamadir> sysf1 你试一试新的kernel
<cfy> MaskRay: 你这个，读入下一行怎么退回去的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是完全不是这种模式了？
<vamadir> sysf1 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<^k^> vamadir ⇪ t: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server
<foob> cfy: 你们在玩什么 ？
<cfy> foob: 把po file导入数据库
<MaskRay> 更新 现在是所有 po 放一个 table 了
<foob> cfy:  太深奥不懂，什么是po file
<cfy> MaskRay: Nothing -> return $ l ^%= (s:) 这是啥意思？
<cfy> foob: 软件的翻译文档
<MaskRay> cfy: 读了一个msgid后，尝试再读一次（如果是复数就会读成功）
<foob> 你们玩，下了88
<MaskRay> cfy: 你看下面 parseMsg* 把这三种归一化了
<cfy> MaskRay: 复数？如果不是复数，怎么把已读的退出去呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个我看到了。
<MaskRay> cfy: 所以我用 option，表示尝试读来判断是否plural
<MaskRay> cfy: 失败了自动会退
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<sysf1> 为何掉线了？被踢吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，不错。
<MaskRay> 更新，忽略plural
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过，我相信用了宏，能比我现在的版本写得更短。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 原地址？
<MaskRay> cfy: 充分利用各种 自定义 运算符 是使代码变短的重要手段
<sysf1> vamadir, 刚才掉线了，华为的好用吧，听说E261不错
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，是
<brianwang> 兄弟们，有人用过blinkenshell.org的ssh account吗？
<sysf1> vamadir, 你用的是移动的？
<vamadir> <sysf1> 是
<cfy> MaskRay: 明天等你的beta :D
<MaskRay> cfy: bye
<cfy> MaskRay: bye :)
<sysf1> vamadir, 你那个括号如何加入的？
 * cfy zZZ
<vamadir> <sysf1> 不好意思，我的中国联通。 可是都3卡样。
<vamadir> <sysf1> 等一下，我看一看
<sysf1> 好的
<sysf1> vamadir, 请教如何使ubuntu 如刚开始安装的开机速度？
<vamadir> sysf1 不好意思，我可以告诉你可是太慢。因为我是外国人。
<sysf1> vamadir, 没关系，来中国大陆几年了？
<vamadir> <sysf1> 我在中国2年多
<sysf1> vamadir,我感觉你是韩国人？
<vamadir> <sysf1> 不，我是俄罗斯。
<vamadir> <sysf1> 你有什么问题？ 不能用3G卡还是你不知道设置？
<sysf1> vamadir, 哦，那真是不错
<knownbad1> vamadir 怎么会是韩国名字？
<sysf1> knownbad1, 不好意思感觉失调
<knownbad1> 没事，只开玩笑。
<sysf1> knownbad1, 哦，我也喜欢开玩笑
<knownbad1> brb
<sysf1> vamadir, ubuntu 10.04需要建立一个启动器，还要把光驱盘符弹出
<sysf1> vamadir, 我的中兴a581就是这样
<sysf1> vamadir, 麻烦，所以我安装了，10.10
<vamadir> sysf1 sudo apt-get install libusb-dev usb-modeswitch？？
<fhmdgxs> hi
<vamadir> sysf1 你说这个吗？
<^k^> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<sysf1> vamadir, 应该是这样
<ictxiangxin> vamadir: 你是俄罗斯人？
<vamadir> <ictxiangxin> 是
<ictxiangxin> vamadir: 你好，我们学校还是你们建的呢
<sysf1> vamadir, 你的中文不错，我是初级用户，见笑了
<vamadir> ictxiangxin 我现在学习汉语 
<ictxiangxin> vamadir: 哦，那我说清楚一点
<sysf1> vamadir, 你有什么好方法吗？请教？
<ictxiangxin> vamadir: 我现在的大学就是你们俄罗斯人帮中国建的
<vamadir> <sysf1> 有点不明白意思
<sysf1> vamadir, 就是说你有更好的方法解决中兴A581上网设置吗
<vamadir> <sysf1> 你可以试一试 sudo apt-get install libusb-dev usb-modeswitch。
<sysf1> vamadir, 非常感谢！
<vamadir> <sysf1> 比如说没有3g卡， 用新的kernel
<vamadir> <sysf1> 新的kernel 下载 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 
<sysf1> vamadir, 哦,你用的是哪个版本，这里还真不少，哪个稳定？
<vamadir> <sysf1> 你的ubuntu 是？？
<vamadir> 10.10？
<sysf1> vamadir, 是的
<sysf1> vamadir, 你来中国还去过什么地方？
<vamadir> <sysf1> 用64 还是 32？？
<sysf1> vamadir, 32位的
<sysf1> vamadir, 稍等
<sysf1> vamadir, 来了
<vamadir> <sysf1> 试一试 3.1
<vamadir> <sysf1> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-oneiric/
<vamadir> 下载 3个, 一个all.deb 二i386 
<vamadir> <sysf1> 下载 3个, 一个all.deb 二i386
<sysf1> vamadir, 如何使用？为何要下载三个？
<vamadir> <sysf1> 因为是kernel. 是3个包。 
<sysf1> vamadir, 哦，非常感谢
<sysf1> vamadir, 还不休息，您经常到这里吗，好像以前在这里见过您的用户名
<vamadir> <sysf1> 一个是****all.deb  2个 i386.deb
<vamadir> <sysf1> 不是常
<sysf1> vamadir, 先安装all.deb 再安装那两个i386.deb
<vamadir> 都安装
<sysf1> vamadir, 你是做什么职业的，IT吗？
<sysf1> vamadir, 我说的是安装顺序
<vamadir> sysf1 呵呵，不 我是学生。我喜欢ubuntu
<vamadir> <sysf1> 重新启动
<sysf1> vamadir, 真希望您经常来，好向您请教问题
<sysf1> vamadir, 哦，是来留学的
<vamadir> <sysf1> 不用谢。你试一试
<vamadir> 然后来这里
<vamadir> <sysf1> ubuntu 重新启动
<sysf1> vamadir, 好的，我也非常喜欢ubuntu，就是刚开始，比较陌生
<sysf1> vamadir, ubuntu 自由的感觉，不过对初学者并不轻松，希望了解系统构架和配置方法
<vamadir> <sysf1> ubuntu 容易。因为你可以看看在上网，比如说谷歌
<fhmdgxs> vamadir: 谷歌都知道。。真是老外么
<alvin_rxg> 懷疑是使用 translator 的..
<vamadir> <fhmdgxs> 是，百度好找汉字。谷歌英文字
<sysf1> vamadir, 希望用ubuntu实现与windows 兼容性强、移植性好和可利用性比较多，从而应用于工作
<alvin_rxg> sysf1: react os 
<vamadir> <sysf1> 在中国很难用ubuntu.
<sysf1> vamadir, 我感觉也是，但是我不会放弃，因为它太有特色了
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, react os 我一定试试，也是linux 内核？
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, freeBSD?
<alvin_rxg> 都不是
<vamadir> <sysf1> 都银行用windows系统，QQ也是。
<vamadir> 可是俄罗斯银行用java, 所以可以用都系统
<fhmdgxs> vamadir: 我理解不了为啥网银搞成这样
<vamadir> <fhmdgxs> 你的意思是中国的银行吗？
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, 不懂，但总有个基于哪个种系统，或偏于哪种系统？
<fhmdgxs> vamadir: 嗯， 中国的 银行 网上支付业务
<sysf1> vamadir, 还有一个问题就是，火狐或者其他浏览器如何下载ed2k协议的资源？电骡无法打开网页，或者在哪里能够设置
<sysf1> vamadir, 火狐下载相关组件都无法使用，还是设置问题
<vamadir> <sysf1> ed2k 不知道。我没用
<sysf1> vamadir, 哦，没关系，不过还是要谢谢你了
<sysf1> vamadir, 就是amule
<sysf1> vamadir, 下载好慢
<vamadir> <sysf1> 哦。 我没找到了在ubuntu 样。我用torrent网页
<sysf1> vamadir, 3.1下载好慢，我先下了，你真能熬夜，我顶不住了，去睡觉了
<vamadir> <sysf1> 哦
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还在ultrich呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的
<vamadir> <sysf1> 你说你现在下载kernel 吗？
<mugebjgd> 没事干了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那是在哪裏？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 荷兰
<sysf1> vamadir, 希望再次遇见你，是的还没下载完，3G好慢
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 抽空好好玩
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 玩什么啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: v&d的大仓库里 
<vamadir> <sysf1> 你可以用wget
<alvin_rxg> :|
<sysf1> vamadir, 我在用opera
<vamadir> sysf1 还有在firefox 用downthem all. 很好用
<vamadir> <sysf1> wget 是 console 下载
<fhmdgxs> vamadir: down them all不错
<fhmdgxs> wget是多线程下载的么？
<sysf1> vamadir, 哦，稳流下载如何，那是在ubuntu 11.11上发现的，我的另一台机器用的这个
<fhmdgxs> linux里下个东西什么方式比较快啊
<vamadir> !wget
<sysf1> vamadir, 我用火狐下的netvideohunter下载视频不错
<sysf1> vamadir, 下载优酷，土豆上的视频
<sysf1> vamadir, 小视频不错，但是大的就不是很好用了
<sysf1> vamadir, 不行撑不住了，但是ubuntu下那个定时关机软件比较好？我先去找找，下载完了，让它自动关机
<vamadir> <sysf1> 可能网络太慢
<sysf1> vamadir, 找到了关机方法了，还是命令比较好用 sudo shutdown +100 
<vamadir> <sysf1> 哈哈，我不明白你的问题
<sysf1> vamadir, 我真不能熬夜了，睡觉去了，有空常来来聊天
<vamadir> sysf1  88
<sysf1> vamadir, 没关系，谢谢您！为我解答问题
<sysf1> vamadir, 886
<sysf1> vamadir, 你也休息吧，经常熬夜对身体不好，珍重身体要紧，中国话叫身体是革命的本钱
<sysf1> vamadir, 886
<alvin_rxg> 開了瓶21度的酒，聞著像藥酒
<alvin_rxg> 入口有點酸，細品有點甜
<alvin_rxg> 這3塊多的酒不錯~
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 3磅？
<alvin_rxg> €
<alvin_rxg> 差不多 26,27￥
<alvin_rxg> 回頭問問，酒能不能上飛機，帶一瓶這樣的酒
<knownbad> 不能托运。只能免税商店封袋封上机。
<alvin_rxg> :(
<alvin_rxg> 是說隨身行李？
<knownbad> 带了瓶 brandy 去了湖北后来才发现违法。  所以幸运了一趟。
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> 白蘭地，咋樣的？只覺得是酒精度很高的
<knownbad> 是啊，还得是封起来的。  不知道自己在外面商店买了带去的算不算。
<alvin_rxg> 去問問就知道了
<knownbad> 我没喝，以前朋友送的。  这次就带给了姐夫喝去。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 我這瓶是超市買的 amaretto，可能很普通的吧
<knownbad> 好似老婆就看中了我不烟酒。
<alvin_rxg> 煙不要，酒適量沒事吧
<knownbad> 普通不打紧，只要是国外的都好。
<knownbad> 我是可以喝但不会去酗酒。
<alvin_rxg> 這邊葡萄酒也才2、3塊~
<knownbad> 啊，这就太便宜了。
<knownbad> 但其实好喝就好了。
<alvin_rxg> 普通的葡萄酒，超市最貴的葡萄酒也才5塊左右，10塊以上的都是白酒
<alvin_rxg> 而且去個大點的超市，酒有幾百種可以挑的
<knownbad> 现在想起来我姐夫年纪比我小。
<alvin_rxg> amaretto 安摩拉多 ...
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 姐夫比姐姐年齡小？
<knownbad> 我不觉得一定得喝贵的酒。
<knownbad> 酒喝气氛。我不是个赏酒家。
<alvin_rxg> 所以是個酒窩啊。2、3塊就一瓶很不錯的酒了。
<knownbad> 不是，是我年纪比他们都大。
<alvin_rxg> 好吧。。
<knownbad> 姐夫只是个辈份。
<alvin_rxg> 酒不錯啊，越喝越甜的說
<knownbad> 你该找个女孩子一起喝。
<alvin_rxg> T_T
<knownbad> 酒后乱性只是个借口。
<knownbad> 一定有些喜欢才会乱性。
<alvin_rxg> 亂個屁的性。酒後我咋覺得jj不會硬的呢？
<knownbad> 你该碰碰运气。
<alvin_rxg> :\
<knownbad> 谁教你喝醉了？
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<knownbad> 你小白啊？
<alvin_rxg> 我酒量其實不大的
<knownbad> 那就多陪女孩子聊天嘛。
<alvin_rxg> 我不會呢，我超級木訥的一個人。
<knownbad> 喝酒靠气氛，乱性也靠气氛啊。
<alvin_rxg> 有目標了爭取吧
<knownbad> 所以喝点酒壮胆。
<alvin_rxg> 邊喝酒邊聽《病中吟》的感覺乖乖的
<knownbad> 你总不能每个步骤都让人教把？
<alvin_rxg> 那感情好了，順便送個聯系對象
<alvin_rxg> *敢情
<knownbad> 下步，你问如何插入？
<alvin_rxg> 可能不用問了，那是“本能”
<knownbad> 你爷爷的，甜头你就不分享了。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<knownbad> 其实起头简单，之后才难。  事后是怎么继续呢？
<alvin_rxg> ooxx 是以啥身份搞的？難不成是一夜情啊
<knownbad> 可能啊，不是你要不要。  人家女孩子也有需要啊。
<knownbad> 男女平等。
<alvin_rxg> 好吧…
<knownbad> 女怎么拼？
<alvin_rxg> nv
<knownbad> 谢了。
<alvin_rxg> 鍵盤是 nv，發音是 nü
<knownbad> 我曾经被一夜情过。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<knownbad> 我之前都打女孩子再删孩子。
<alvin_rxg> 刪孩子？
<knownbad> 奇怪的是我问老婆她却老是以为我忽悠她。
<alvin_rxg> 因為你給她的感覺是沒啥經驗的樣子？
<knownbad> 女=女孩子-孩子。
<knownbad> 不是，是说不会拼女。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 不使用台灣的注音輸入法嗎？
<alvin_rxg> *不是用...  我咋每次打字都不看的。
<knownbad> 我注音不行，拼音也不怎么样但比注音好。
<alvin_rxg> 還是台灣人麽
<knownbad> 拼音对西方人比较实用。。。:)
<alvin_rxg> 注音應該是正統的吧，以前新華字典裏邊，也經常標注注音符號的，2000年後發行的全沒了
<knownbad> 注音是发音比较準但跟打字无关。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<knownbad> 但台湾的拼音也不这么样。
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<alvin_rxg> 晚點再說，得准備晚餐了
<knownbad> 我的 chou 就没人发的出来。  全不正确。
<knownbad> adios。
<saimazoon> adiós
<ofan> yoo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚到家 
<knownbad> 松鼠你二奶？
<Zertad> hello
<^k^> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍝ 
<Zertad> 有人没？
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<knownbad> 没
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么二奶？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆来了？
<knownbad> 你回家都跟松鼠报到呢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 客户的网络太狠了 什么都屏蔽 端口都封 就skype能用 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩。日松鼠 
<knownbad> 来了，临时绿卡号码也有了。
<knownbad> 你在 florida 啦？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那還有空在這玩？
<knownbad> 我上班着。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不在 荷兰
<gebjgd> knownbad: 刚到家 
<knownbad> 也昨天刚到，正调时差着。
<alvin_rxg> 有必要調時差嗎？飛機上應該睡夠了吧
<knownbad> 没这么简单，又不是要睡就睡得着。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 爱爱了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你爽了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 搞了几次 ？
<knownbad> 没，但爱爱在湖北。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哦
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你休假的时候去湖北了？
<knownbad> 是啊，请了4天。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠 。才4天
<alvin_rxg> 他一天24次，所以4天夠了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也是
<knownbad> 连上周末就六天。
<gebjgd> 老色鬼是一插就射维奇 
<knownbad> 骑马射箭啦，  哪来这么麻烦。
<knownbad> 现在已没这么冲动了，唉。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你是马
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: access.de又送了一年的报纸 
<alvin_rxg> Title: Jobs, Career Events, Karriere, Recruiting-Lösungen - access (@ access.de)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: faz
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 白给你还不订个 
<alvin_rxg> 700頁的書都看不完
<gebjgd> 不行 太困了。睡觉去了
<^k^>  06:03
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 送個 dockstar 吧，帶無線的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 去你的。
<knownbad> 为何不买个 pi 呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 谁送?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你送我个
<gebjgd> knownbad: songbird不错 h好东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没卖的了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<knownbad> 用过但没需要怎么多的功能。  用 ario。
<knownbad> 为何不买个 pi 呢？
<jiero> OpenClonk 2.2 发布了， 终于正常运行了 - 就是 2.2.2 才是服务器版本，无法连接。。。
<larry___>  xmsg (deleted 4e72773e-12e-07ead037).m 想把这个文件名中的括号部分去掉，用正则表达式怎么写呢？
<alvin_rxg> which regex?    s/(.*$//
<alvin_rxg> which regex?    s/(.*)//
<alvin_rxg> larry___: 
<larry___> alvin_rxg: 不行啊
<larry___> alvin_rxg: rename 's/(.*)//'  xmsg (deleted 4e72773e-12e-07ead037).m
<larry___> alvin_rxg: 我用的rename 可是不会用啊
<alvin_rxg> rename 是 perl regex...
<alvin_rxg> s/\(.*\)//
<larry___> o
<larry___> alvin_rxg: 3q . 是什么意思呢？ 为什么\(*\)不行呢？
<alvin_rxg> * 不是通配符
<alvin_rxg> * => 表示前邊的符號0個或者多個
<alvin_rxg>   . 是通配符，代表任意符號
<alvin_rxg> 默認的 . 不表示換行
<Kandu> 嚴謹點的 s/\([^()]*\)//
<larry___> 为什么要在\(后面加一个.呢？
<larry___> o 谢谢啦
<alvin_rxg> 括號用來界定範圍，  . 表示任意字符
<alvin_rxg> larry___: 總有個你熟悉的 regex 吧？
<larry___> alvin_rxg: 没有 因为有一大堆类似的文件等修改，刚开始看....
<alvin_rxg> 嗯， regex 大同小异。學會一個就行了
<alvin_rxg> larry___: 你在用 rename，就建議看 perl 的。perldoc perlre
<larry___> 对啦。 's/\(.*\)//' 不删除两个小括号么？
<Kandu> 發現打錯了 s/([^()]*)//
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-11
<larry___> Xdefaults (White Space Conflict)
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<Kandu> bre
<larry___> 括号里面的内容变成那样啦
<larry___> 原来类似这样 Y (deleted 4e7146cc-b7-1d46fa5a).mat 
<alvin_rxg> larry___: 他的意思是，你可能會碰到累死 (blabla(blabla)blabla) 的情況
<larry___> alvin_rxg: 哦～～ 两个小括号应该被替换掉了吧？为什么我的没有被替换掉呢？
<alvin_rxg> 什麽情況？
<larry___> xpdfrc (White Space Conflict) 修改后变成这样啦
<alvin_rxg> 變成什麽樣拉？
<alvin_rxg> 有主語謂語，就是沒賓語
<Kandu> bre? ere?
<larry___> xpdfrc (White Space Conflict) 括号里的内容 变成 White Space Conflict
<larry___> 原来类似 xmsg (deleted 4e6d39b2-12e-07ead037).m
<alvin_rxg> 我這實驗了一下沒問題啊，你那咋 white space conflict 了？
<alvin_rxg> rename 的具體格式？
<larry___> renam 's/\(.*\)//' filename
<larry___> rename 's/\(.*\)//' filename
<alvin_rxg> 看著沒問題……
<larry___> alvin_rxg: 有点奇怪
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  喂喂。
<alvin_rxg> 再 rename 一次唄
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 喂喂？
<larry___> alvin_rxg: 结果没有变化。。。我在研究一下吧
<alvin_rxg> larry___: 在 bla (white space conflict) 的基礎上，再 rename 一次唄，讓它替換調這次的 white space
<larry___> alvin_rxg: 明白
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你得到我的关注了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 啥東西啊
<jiero> 阿拉、http://i.imgur.com/qe72b.jpg
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://i.imgur.com/qe72b.jpg
<larry___> larry: 现在成这样啦 Xdefaults () 两个小括号怎么去掉呢？
<larry___>  现在成这样啦 Xdefaults () 两个小括号怎么去掉呢？
<alvin_rxg> larry___: 你媽！ 剛那 regex 包括去掉括號的呀
<larry___> alvin_rxg: larry 我晕那 ～～ 不晓的了， 括号死都不走
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那群袋鼠怎麽了？
<alvin_rxg> larry___: 具體問題具體分析，就是不知道你那邊具體有哪些問題
<alvin_rxg> larry___: s/\s*\(.*\)\s*//
<larry___> alvin_rxg: nice ~!! 搞定啦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 昨天我给你看过了？
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 这是我在改 韦诺之战
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  battle for wesnoth
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 能不能像 火焰文章一樣，每個角色都是獨一無二的？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 本来每个角色都是自己命名的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不然玩著玩著，就覺得，反正都是炮灰，幹脆人海戰術
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 而且都有自己的随机特性。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好吧，我喜欢人海
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ～～～我倾向于发展人海方向
<alvin_rxg> 所以你喜歡 spring 引擎
<jiero> 我懒惰，喜欢昨完部署就好的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 以前玩 zero-k 多么有趣啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<jiero> 现在直接没有那个感觉了
<jiero> 因为人们都不协调了。
<jiero> 以前我们都是整个地图都划线的。
<jiero> 要什么时候进攻都频道内商量， 单位的移动路线和进攻的目标
<jiero> 集结点和单位种类
<jiero> 尤其是开始前的准备。 
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<alvin_rxg> 我睡了，晚安
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮早上好。我昨天16小时没有进餐
<jiero> Calligra Suite 哇啊啊
<jiero> 没想到看起来这么强大了
<jiero> 以后Arm 上libreoffice 会有苦战了
<jiero> gnome 的 shift 移动窗口最好能当成default 设定
<L-----D> Calligra Suite?
<L-----D> 从没用过
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Evolution 126邮箱 能收邮件，不能发邮件，已经按照论坛搜索的设置了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363243 奇怪了，我已经按照论坛搜索到的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=267702&start=0 已经设置了，还是不能发送， 其他谷歌搜索的，基本都是2011年以前的，不知道是不是126的SMTP服务器的问题？  …
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • bedian新手求解？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363244 Code: ****** Summary ------- -Computer- Processor      : Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.80GHz Memory      : 491MB (149MB used) Operating System      : Ubuntu 11.10 User Name      : indoorsman (indoorsman) Date/Time      : 2012年01月31日 星期二 12时38分41秒 -Display- Resolution      : 1024x768 pixels Op …
<fengya90> 这里有没有用chakra的，昨天我的arch挂了，较严重，不在我的修复范围之内。我是用kde的，知道有个发行版基于arch叫chakra，想请教些问题
<happyaron> fengya90: 發郵件給wengxt@gmail.com
<fengya90> happyaron: thx
<byzantium> 问一下 我不小心把一个拷贝把另一个文件给覆盖了
<byzantium> 有方法还原吗
<byzantium> sudo cp file1  file2
<byzantium> 能把file2还原吗
<L-----D> ...
<byzantium> L-----D, 有方法吗 ？
<L-----D> 不知道
<byzantium> 奥 
<L-----D> google也许知道
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机安装xp，用哪个xp光盘镜像。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363246 要个干净点的xp光盘镜像，虚拟机安装用，谁能给个下载？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao627 — 2012-02-11 10:13 
<L-----D> 现在还有人装xp呢~
<jiero> XP 不死
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡 http://i.imgur.com/qe72b.jpg
<jiero> XP 是很强大的很有用的。
<Pwnna> .....
<byzantium> 谁在linux下安装过apache
<byzantium> ??
<Pwnna> ...apache
<Pwnna> >_>>>>>>>
<L-----D> 这很好装
<byzantium> 我装完之后主页为甚显示it works
<byzantium> 呀 
<byzantium> 而不是apache的主页呐
<L-----D> 这无所谓吧
<L-----D> 你可以尝试去修改一下那个静态页面 看看对不对
<byzantium> 那这样也能判定apache安装成功了吧
<byzantium> 怎么改呀
<byzantium> 望指点 呵呵
<L-----D> 你去apache所在的那个web root下面去找
<jiero> byzantium: it works 就是正常了
<byzantium> 奥 呵呵 谢谢 
<pocoyo> jiero: 看不懂。不会玩。
<L-----D> 这游戏貌似我很早以前玩过
<L-----D> 过了这么多年 画面也没进步啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,flash有漏洞 adobe_flash_sps
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fpaste.org/oUon/
<byzantium> 我做的apache服务器为什么外网显示不了呐？
<byzantium> apache是在虚拟机上
<L-----D> 你有公网ip么
<byzantium> 呵呵
<byzantium> 我搞错了
<byzantium> 宿主机直接ping不通虚拟机
<fvw> byzantium: apt
<byzantium> fvw, 好了
<byzantium> 共享一个网卡就行
<microcai> hi ~~~ 
<fvw> hi
<^k^> fvw, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<zlei> 有没有在火狐地址栏输入法非常慢的
<NoIE> zlei: 有。
<NoIE> zlei: 您用的是什么电脑？
<zlei> NoIE: 神舟本本
<NoIE> zlei: 我用的是Dell本本，一样，换台电脑吧。
<zlei> NoIE: 其他地方输入都不慢的,就火狐慢,用的Fcitx输入法.应该不是性能问题
<NoIE> zlei: 在您输入的时候，firefox 会自动搜索历史记录、标签，所以速度慢。
<L-----D> 因为火狐地址栏要联想吧 我乱猜
<jiero> NoIE: http://i.imgur.com/qe72b.jpg
<NoIE> jiero: 太难了，不想玩。
<zlei> L-----D: 关不掉吗
<NoIE> jiero: 自己培养出来的一个个死掉，让人觉得伤心。
<zlei> jiero: 这个图片是用的什么插件
<L-----D> zlei, 可以关掉吧
<zlei> L-----D: 怎么关的
<L-----D> google?
<NoIE> zlei: 将历史记录保存的时间设为一天怎么样？
<jiero> NoIE:  。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 我自己都不怕牺牲。
<zlei> 试试看.以前都不慢的
<byzantium> 呵呵 在问问怎么修改apache的访问端口呐 呵呵 就只是改httpd.conf?
<jiero> zlei: 我画的
<byzantium> 好像不可以啊
<NoIE> jiero: 另外一个问题，后来的关卡重复得太厉害了。。。
<L-----D> byzantium, 肯定可以啊
<jiero> NoIE: 哦。关卡啊。多人任务比较有意思。
<byzantium> 是不是需要重新启动apache呀 
<NoIE> jiero: 我还不知道有多人任务。。。
<zlei> NoIE: 这个真的可以
<zlei> 在选项里可以关的
<NoIE> zlei: 哦。。。因为很方便，我一直没关过。。。
<zlei> 你用的哪个版本
<zlei> 我用10.0.01
<zlei> 好像是升级后才慢的
<zlei> 最近也将文件系统升级到Btrfs了.不会是文件系统引起的吧
<zlei> Btrfs,感觉应用启动都变慢了
<byzantium> 哈哈 在问个问题  怎么设置在启动电脑是直接进入命令行格式 不启动图形化界面呐？
<fvw> byzantium: why?
<fvw> byzantium: gdm?不启动罗
<byzantium> fvw, 对
<byzantium> 直接命令行
<byzantium> 做服务器
<happyaron> zlei: btrfs现在还有些问题。。。
<happyaron> zlei: 越用越慢
<BrkCat> - -
<L-----D> byzantium, 你直接装server版的系统 没有x的
<byzantium> L-----D, 原来有这种哈 好的 多谢 
<fvw> byzantium: sysv-rc-conf 
<L-----D> byzantium, 像ubuntu server 安装时就可以带apache php mysql
<fvw> 或者自己手动删
<zlei> 我居然掉线了
<happyaron> fvw: sysv-rc-conf都不能用快两年了
<zlei> wifi定时掉线啊
<happyaron> fvw: 你还在推荐。。。
<fvw> happyaron: 是吗？ 我也很久没用他了
<byzantium> L-----D, fvw ,呵呵 还没达到那种程度能够自己搞定 还是装server的吧
<fvw> happyaron: debian下应该可以
<zlei> 我都没听说过
<fvw> byzantium: /etc/rc 目录而已
<BrkCat> 貌似现在ubuntu没有  /etc/inittab
<BrkCat> 汗。。。 
<happyaron> fvw: debian下如果不换init，应该是可以的
<fvw> BrkCat: 哦 那 debian 还有
<Kandu> byzantium: 這個還好用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=123&t=341642
<^k^> Kandu ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 有什么办法可以开机 默认打开文本界面还是图形界面
<fvw> byzantium: 服务器的话 用debian
<byzantium> fvw, 现在直接是/etc/init.d/没有rc目录了
<BrkCat> 囧阿
<happyaron> byzantium: 都没有好几年了啊。
<happyaron> byzantium: /etc/rcX.d/
<byzantium> happyaron, 呵呵 新手
<fvw> 我out了 还以为 ubuntu 和 debian不会差太远
<happyaron> byzantium: 别看那些讲redhat的旧书了，害人不浅。
<happyaron> fvw: ubuntu用upstart
<fvw> happyaron: 哦 bsd好像也是？
<BrkCat> happyaron: 哎呀我落伍了
<byzantium> happyaron, 我没看 就是自己有什么问题就上网收收或者问问了
<byzantium> 瞎鼓捣
<happyaron> fvw: bsd不知道
<fvw> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init
<^k^> fvw ⇪ t: init - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<fvw> pocoyo: hi
<fvw> happyaron: 有什么好blog看看
<imtxc> NeoComplCache, auperTab, snipmate 这三个插件有一起用的不?
<fvw> imtxc: 同类 NeoComplCache更新频繁点
<fvw> imtxc: 其他2个比较旧 没必要一起用
<imtxc> fvw: 意思是只用NeoComplCache 就可以了么? 我学习的adam8157 的配置 supertab+snipmate 一起用着现在.
<fvw> imtxc: 无必要
<fvw> NeoComplCache 不过也太大了 不太喜欢
<imtxc> fvw: 那你用的?
<imtxc> fvw: 可以学习一下你的vim 配置不
<fvw> imtxc: 我自己写
<fvw> imtxc: 我paste 等等
<imtxc> fvw: 额 强.
<fvw> imtxc: 你用 xpt吧 还尅
<fvw> imtxc: 算是功能很多的了 只是有点大而已
<imtxc> xpt是啥?
<imtxc> fvw: 我去学学先
<fvw> imtxc: http://pastebin.com/Rm5U883r
<fvw> imtxc: 直接用是不行的 自己慢慢改
<imtxc> fvw: 恩 好
<imtxc> fvw: 谢谢你.
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<DawnFantasy> 问个问题，kde4里边怎么列出全部任务？就像KDE3里边的alt+F5还是什么的
<DawnFantasy> xijiao, 在啊
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, ...
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, alt+tab?
<DawnFantasy> 不行，这个只列出当前screen的
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 把鼠标移到屏幕四角中的某一个？
<DawnFantasy> 我设置的
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 那就不懂了。
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 屏幕四角可以设置功能的，自己看看设置！
<DawnFantasy> 我不想动鼠标。。。
<DawnFantasy> 键盘控。。。
<DawnFantasy> 哇哈哈哈。。。
<fvw> DawnFantasy: 呵呵
<DawnFantasy> 这么冷的天，鼠标好冰冷的。。
<xijiao> ...
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 滚。
<DawnFantasy> 又不是摸MM。。。
<DawnFantasy> NND。。。
<fvw> 无聊
<fvw> 哪个效率高用哪个
<DawnFantasy> fvw, 无聊可以找事做的。
<fvw> 无控
<DawnFantasy> 问题是K3里边alt+f5效率很高阿
<fvw> 我说控无聊
<fvw> g3 alt-tab可以可以
<fvw> 其实任务栏 也不错
<DawnFantasy> a＋t 只能当前screen
<fvw> emacs 24 比 eamcs23 有什么新特性呢？
<ictxiangxin> 还没用过emacs
<fvw> 除了这里 freenode 还有其他cn频道吗
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, win+tab呢？
<ictxiangxin> 感觉按键好别扭
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, alt+shift+tab呢？
<fvw> ictxiangxin: 哦 先学vim
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, alt+ctrl+tab呢？
<fvw> ictxiangxin: 赞同
<DawnFantasy> xijiao, 你用了没？嘿嘿
<zlei> 什么时候升的24
<ictxiangxin> 我一直用im
<ictxiangxin> vim
<DawnFantasy> 2个都没反应
<fvw> ictxiangxin: 恩 好
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 没，帮你想的。应该会有功能吧。
<DawnFantasy> 似乎没有。嘿嘿
<fvw> zlei: 有了
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 那自己翻翻 kde 的快捷键吧。
<fvw> zlei: 只是不知道有什么新特性 linenum 慢的要死 解决没
<DawnFantasy> 查找ing
<fvw> DawnFantasy: gnome3 不试试？
<zlei> fvw: 我装装看
<zlei> 等汇报
<DawnFantasy> 没想到gnome3
<fvw> zlei: 我安过没发现什么新东西
<DawnFantasy> 再说吧，2年了才装回linux
<fvw>  #deb http://emacs.naquadah.org/ unstable/
<^k^> fvw ⇪ t: emacs-snapshot Debian packages
<RuiZi> ubuntu 的桌面不爽阿
<fvw> zlei: 源
<fvw> RuiZi: 赞同
<RuiZi> 启动 3D桌面就挂。。 
<zlei> fvw: 啊,Arch也没有24.抱歉
<fvw> RuiZi: 3D? 没什么用
<fvw> zlei: 那算了 Arch 比较小众
<zlei> fvw: LINENUM是什么东西
<zlei> fvw: 百度一下,也不知道
<ictxiangxin> 3d
<ictxiangxin> 我觉得是鸡肋
<fvw> zlei: google
<fvw> zlei: 而已 line num 现实
<zlei> fvw: 显示行号？
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, gnome3... 那种东西能用吗？
 * xijiao 闪。
<fvw> zlei: 搞不动为什么哟功能 arch 就为了那一点x86优化？
<fvw> xijiao: 能用
<xijiao> fvw, 要求真低。
<DawnFantasy> 嘿嘿。。。。人家喜欢g的。。
<fvw> zlei: 恩
<fvw> xijiao: kde 太慢
<fvw> xijiao: 能用就行 
<xijiao> ....................................................................................................................................................
<xijiao> 不解释。
<happyaron> gnome 2.32 用户淡定路过。
<fvw> happyaron: gnome3更快
<zlei> fvw: arch更灵活些,组合方便,升级也方便.用Ubutnu的时候好像1个多月就重装一会,arch都不重装了
<fvw> happyaron: 没安成
<happyaron> fvw: 我知道，gnome shell相当好，我得换个显示器，这个显示太小了，用起来不舒服。
<fvw> zlei: 其实用debian吧 一般没有找不到的deb包 什么都方便
<zlei> ;;显示行号
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 用gnome的感觉是不是像在SM？越痛越快乐？
<zlei> (global-linum-mode 1)
 * microcai 胡说，都没gentoo 好
 * xijiao 闪，吃饭去。
<fvw> zlei: 
<MaskRay> microcai: 你终于活了……
<DawnFantasy> xijiao, 这个要问g的人。。嘿嘿
<fvw> zlei: hideshow 一折叠就很慢
<happyaron> zlei: 其实吧，我现在还用ubuntu 10.10呢，你咋解释？
<DawnFantasy> gentoo设置太麻烦了。呜呜
<zlei> fv
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 刚刚出去挂牌照去了，奶奶的，真难安装，最后还是去修车店给了 20 让他们搞定的
<happyaron> microcai: gentoo 就是开发门槛低，现在看来也没啥特别的。
<microcai> happyaron:  。。。 。。。
<zlei> fvw: 我没有折叠的习惯
<fvw> gentoo 没什么用
<happyaron> microcai: gentoo/arch的开发门槛真的很低。
<fvw> 编译来编译去的 没什么好玩
<yall> ls
<happyaron> microcai: aur是门槛最低的，然后就是gentoo的各种overlay
<fvw> zlei: 文件大了 折叠好
<zlei> fvw: 用emacs用习惯了,也不想去搞vim了;慢也慢习惯了
<microcai> happyaron:  降低了开发门槛的伟大发行版，是 ubuntu 这种垃圾不能理解的
<fvw> happyaron: 什么门槛
<xijiao> gentoo多好，至少不用经常重装...
<happyaron> microcai: 永远给一小群人折腾的发行版
<happyaron> xijiao: 谁经常重装我只能说他还没折腾明白
<happyaron> fvw: 入门开发的门槛
 * MaskRay 不会 .ebuild，看看例子就能写 ocaml 的 .ebuild
 * DawnFantasy 还是回去win了。。
<xijiao> happyaron, 还在用ubuntu 10.10的童鞋啊...
<happyaron> DawnFantasy: 你得到真谛了
<MaskRay> fvw: hideshow默认快捷键太难用了
<fvw> happyaron: 从来不管 包管理 
<microcai> DawnFantasy:  走好
<fvw> MaskRay: 从来不用默认的
<happyaron> DawnFantasy: windows才是世界第一牛的操作系统，尤其windowsxp，秒杀一切long term support
<fvw> MaskRay: 能折叠就可以 emacs的快捷键 走这样
<DawnFantasy> xp，真的好广泛。。。
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...
<fvw> xp 好
<MaskRay> fvw: 你怎么配键绑定
<happyaron> microcai: 你敢说谁家long term support比windows xp好？
<DawnFantasy> 降低使用门槛。。哈哈
<microcai> happyaron:  路由器里，汽车上，电视里，飞机上 ，轮船上 ... 哪里都是 linux ~
<happyaron> microcai: 飞机坦克上都是windows 98/xp
<MaskRay> happyaron: debian门槛高，都开发些啥
<fvw> MaskRay: set-key?
<yall> ..
<microcai> happyaron: 动车是 win98 
<microcai> happyaron: 所以雷打就趴下了
<MaskRay> fvw: hideshow键绑定
<ictxiangxin> 。。。
<DawnFantasy> 赞！，，撞了是不是因为98死机了？嘿嘿
<fvw> 讨论到这里 没听懂 门槛
<happyaron> microcai: 换xp就好了
<microcai> happyaron: xp 对 vb6 兼容不太好
<happyaron> MaskRay: 比如说multiarch, :)
<ictxiangxin> xp是玩游戏的
<fvw> MaskRay: c-space toggle-hide
<DawnFantasy> 以后有钱就买xbox。。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 仔细研究下各个需要全发行版协调的技术的历史，多数是debian折腾了才成为标准。
<fvw> MaskRay: 你一般写什么程序多
<happyaron> microcai: 用delphi
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 来鸟一下 YLMF OS 5.0 核心Linux QQ2011 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363255 http://bbs.ylmf.net/forum.php?mod=viewt ... ra=&page=1 。。。。。 如果我说将来会用YLMF OS,想必应该会是6.0或7.0。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 破人破天 — 2012-02-11 12:18 
<fvw> debian 绝对是主流 用户比较多
<fvw> 忠实用户
<DawnFantasy> debian的好处是直接 get东西。。包也多。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 不会。怎么学
<DawnFantasy> 成全了大部分linux用户的需求
<fvw> DawnFantasy: 一个系统 安个软件 搞半天 还有时间用软件吗？
<soiamso> fvw: 现在觉得跟电脑的速度有关，电脑快的人经常折腾喜欢fedora
<happyaron> MaskRay: 额，从最基本的学，搜索 debian new maintainers guide
<DawnFantasy> gentoo需要编译，把很大一部分赶走了
<fvw> soiamso: 我是用软件 不是折腾软件
<fvw> soiamso: 有空不如看看电影
<MaskRay> fvw: haskell ocaml 用 emacs, 其他 vim
<DawnFantasy> fvw, 是阿，但是有人有这个需求，比如学LFS，也可以看看gentoo
<DawnFantasy> 或者也许其他需求，，等等
<fvw> DawnFantasy: lfs可以学 
<fvw> DawnFantasy: gentoo 可以哟功能
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f17025866o1p0.html
<^k^> soiamso,啥网址y 版署通报达芬奇报道调查 央视记者未收钱 - 出版总署：央视“达芬奇”报道节目内容基本属实 120210 东方夜新闻 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<soiamso> 老爸查儿子
<fvw> DawnFantasy: lfs可以更了解 linux 
<fvw> 但是 却不能要来工作。。。
<DawnFantasy> gentoo 可以让LFS 的人更满足
<DawnFantasy> 可以啊，怎么不可以。。就是麻烦点。
<MaskRay> happyaron: po2db.hs 有没有啥问题？其实还有个 O(n^2) 性能问题，修了能更快……
<fvw> gentoo == lfs进阶版
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我还没折腾，这两天神经衰弱发作。。。
<fvw> DawnFantasy: 你lfs编译个X 依赖都会死人
<soiamso> MaskRay: 。。。
<yall> fvw: 那倒不。吾试过。
<microcai> happyaron: 少来，是 Fedora 折腾了， arch 跟进了， gentoo 有 overlay 了， debian 才用的
<fvw> yall: 那编译个 wm
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你能登入 ML 不?
<fvw> yall: 你现在还在用？ xlfs
<happyaron> microcai: lol，但是前面都是探索一下，谁都定不下来。
<yall> fvw: kde吾都试过。没问题。gnome的就可怜了。
<yall> fvw: 啥。现在用践兔。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 能
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哈皮說登入要密碼了
<fvw> yall: 哎 那就是了 用的 和 折腾 要分开
<soiamso> MaskRay: 比po2db 快？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 没用密码（密码我可能已经忘了……）
<microcai> happyaron:  那是 debian 不定， ubuntu 就不定
<MaskRay> soiamso: https://github.com/MaskRay/po2db ，又体现 Parsec 的强大之处了……
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ t: MaskRay/po2db - GitHub
<yall> .
<MaskRay> soiamso: 昨天正好学了下 cmdargs 和 data-lens
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，好了
<DawnFantasy> fvw, 嘿嘿。不讨论了。哈哈。。
<happyaron> microcai: 虽然你这句话有很多瑕疵，但你是在说ubuntu是标准？
<DawnFantasy> 出去找工作。。
<happyaron> microcai: 看我前面的话，我说debian不定，标准就不定。
<microcai> happyaron: 呵呵，Fedora 是标准，但是只有 ubuntu 跟上了， 这个标准才算被接受
<MaskRay> microcai: gentoo那些家伙似乎也是老顽固
<happyaron> lol
<fvw> DawnFantasy: buy
<happyaron> microcai: 老顽固好
<DawnFantasy> bye~
<DawnFantasy> 是我错了，引发了这个flame。。。。
<fvw> ubuntu 是因为 debian的顽固
<DawnFantasy> 致歉，闪人。。哈哈。。。
<fvw> MaskRay: emacs有好主题不
<yall> MaskRay: ...
<MaskRay> yall: 比如 GENTOO_MIRRORS 最近（半年？）才引入 rsync 支持
<yall> MaskRay: 啥
 * microcai 内核升级，重启
<MaskRay> fvw: zenburn
<fvw> MaskRay: 尚可 我喜欢蓝底
<happyaron> microcai: 重启速度真慢。
<happyaron> microcai: 你那kexec呢
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 没啊，没开机直接 pidgin 啊，上了一下网才开 pidgin
<happyaron> microcai: 我说你那kexec呢
<happyaron> microcai: 老编译内核这东西不是必须的么。
<microcai> happyaron: 不爱用 kexec 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  出来
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ???
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: :D 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 無聊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你买的是不是华硕 N43 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不是
 * fhmdgxs os:archlinux 安装了mysql, 我删除了/var/lib/mysql下的东西， 现在卸载mysql, 就显示未安装mysql不能卸载， -S安装mysql 装上了 但是/var下面的东西还是没有， 也不能卸载  any advice?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  N46 怎么样啊？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 最近在等 N46 上市
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..不清楚，我用 剛出的 N53S ,, 是垃圾版 不是後來的升級版
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... N5X 的都是 15' 屏幕的，太大了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 額，不覺得，， 我想買 18' 的 可是太貴了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  用 i7 的 14' 现在也就 N45 N46 啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不想买 i3 i5 的那种垃圾本
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 不清楚，， 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你的居然能支持 16G 内存？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,嗯，， 反正 ivy bridges都出了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,, 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我看官网参数都说最大只支持 8G 内存
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 剛出的都有這樣，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ivybridge 还没出的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,, 這裏有貓膩，， 說的是 win7 basic系統所支持的內存大小
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 最快也得3月
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 快了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 恩， ivy 一出我去就买 N46 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ivy 快出的情况下买笔记本太傻逼了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 买了就被 ivy 过时掉
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. - - 有錢淫，， 當時我買也是等了  sandy briidges出了很久才買
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  鬼门关里逃出来的人，花钱不那么在意了，谁知道啥时候死啊，早花早享受
<yall> .
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，也是，， 你不如給我 一個有 1000RMB的 淘寶帳號給我買東西，， 反正你不在意
<L-----D> 谁从鬼门关里出来了？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  钱当然是花到自己身上的咯
<fvw> 同问
<L-----D> 求八卦
<MaskRay> microcai: 你病了？
<happyaron> microcai: kexec 有啥坏处？
<MaskRay> microcai: 难怪好久没看到了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。 好吧，我看 MM圖片去
<microcai> MaskRay: 是啊，在医院过年的
<microcai> happyaron:  kexec 不会 umount / 
<microcai> happyaron: 容易数据丢失
<microcai> happyaron:  kexec 不会 reset vga , 没有 kms 的情况下控制台就没了
<L-----D> microcai, 什么病？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 昨天装了linux mint，发现bug很多，果断换回ubuntu。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363260 linux mint安装方法跟ubuntu都 一样，源也一样，搞不懂，bug怎么这么多。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-02-11 12:59 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 天天看不好
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 額
<happyaron> microcai: o
<MaskRay> microcai: 保重。。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  医生说是开电动车被冻出病来的
<microcai> MaskRay: 所以按揭了一个 QQ 代步，比电动车保暖啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 自行车多好
<microcai> MaskRay: 累啊
<fhmdgxs> 请教一个问题 ， 比如我想用pacman 安装一个命令 hostname , 但是我不知道他的包名 该咋办 -Ss搜不到
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§  rpm係用  rpm -qa /path/hostname 這是本地的
<yue> inetutils
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§  rpm係在綫用  yum provides /path/hostname 
<fhmdgxs> CyrusYzGTt: thx..pacman, any ideas?
<fhmdgxs> yue: 我是想找个方式， 比如我又想安另外的命令
<yue> 好像没办法
<fhmdgxs> yue: 没有得到命令包名的方式么。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ .. 木有用過，， 你可以看看 man pacman.. 這個 
<fhmdgxs> CyrusYzGTt: 男人不知道，才过来问的
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 急求啊！！！修改系统出现伦码时操作失误问题变大了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363261 废话不想多说了，如题！我系统Ubuntu11.04默认字符编码UTF-8，查看windows下的文件时会出现伦码现象，想修改下系统编码支持中文显示，然后找到这个方法http://hi.baidu.com/zzflll/blog/item/a621be00a258698ae950cdb5.html …
<yue> fhmdgxs:我能想到的只有把所有http://www.archlinux.org/packages/testing/x86_64/systemd/files/这样的网页抓下来然后搜索
<^k^> yue ⇪ t: Arch Linux - systemd 42-1 (x86_64) - File List
<fhmdgxs> yue: 。。那个网站有搜索栏么  我看看去
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ .. 額
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ 這是 arch的包管理器？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<fhmdgxs> CyrusYzGTt: 係
<fhmdgxs> archlinux packages里面貌似只能通过package的keyword搜索。。抑郁了， 是不是只能扒下来 到详情里找了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ .我找到這個不知道是不是 pacman -Qo /path/to/a/file
<fhmdgxs> CyrusYzGTt: 应该不是 ， 首先-Q搜索的是本地的db.. 
<CyrusYzGTt> fhmdgxs§ .. 額，， 
<fhmdgxs> yue: 知道mountpoint的包名不
<fhmdgxs> /etc/hosts 下 经常会有127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain, 这个localdomain 本地是不是不能设置
<imtxc> emacs 里面的M-t 可真有用..
<yall> 都是自己设的binding而已。。
<fhmdgxs> 就是说hostname是属于domain的， 多台主机可以到安装bind的机器上注册成一个domain ?
<fhmdgxs> fhmdgxs: 找到了， mountpoint属于util-linux, 不安装这个命令， 启动的时候提示warnning 
<microcai> aqua 的歌真 TMD 的好听
<woju> microcai: 娶了她吧
<MaskRay> woju: microcai是有妻室的……
<woju> MaskRay: 可以娶来当小老婆
<byzantium> 谁装过Ubuntu server下的汉化
<microcai> woju:  ... aqua 是个乐队 ....
<Ml_hoo> 大家好
<woju> microcai: 哦，那娶了主唱？主唱是个男的也无所谓的
<^k^> Ml_hoo, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<microcai> woju:  ... ..... ...
<woju> http://www.donews.com/it/201202/1088639.shtm
<^k^> woju,啥网址y FBI公开乔布斯档案 称其曾吸毒难相处为人不诚实_IT数码_DoNews-IT门户-移动互联网新闻-电子商务新闻-游戏新闻-风险投资新闻-IT社交网络社区
<jiero> happyaron: 睡觉去？
<vamadir> 怎么做网站淘宝样？
<vamadir> 有cms 吗
<phoenixlzx> ecshop吧
<vamadir> 不， 我要买东西在淘宝和卖在我的网站。所以我要做淘宝样
<cfy> MaskRay: 咋样了？
<phoenixlzx> 什么叫淘宝样
<vamadir> 谢谢，样
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 终端如何运行用户管理 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363265 图形界面点了进不去，求命令。 统计信息: 发表于 由 火星人 — 2012-02-11 13:49 
<vamadir> 比如说，做俄文淘宝（我的）。可是都东西从淘宝网
<MaskRay> cfy: github.com/MaskRay/po2db  还有个 O(n^2) 性能问题，但已经非常快了
<phoenixlzx> sorry...木有听懂
<jiero> 我发现我的电脑很热，怎么办？
<jiero> lol
<fhmdgxs> phoenixlzx: 应该是自己建一个电商网， 仿照淘宝
<yue> phoenixlzx:那两个源挂了
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: 那我说用ecshop不对吗
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 扇扇扇子
<phoenixlzx> yue: 知道，正在更新镜像
<phoenixlzx> yue: 马上就好了
<fhmdgxs> phoenixlzx: 我不知道ecshop是什么
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 可是主机在显示器下面
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: 就是一个网店程序
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: 很像淘宝
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 你做个装置 通过踩踏带动机箱旁边的一个扇子 降温
<phoenixlzx> 千兆接入的服务器连archlinuxfr也好悲剧
<phoenixlzx> 100k/s
<fhmdgxs> phoenixlzx: got it
<fhmdgxs> phoenixlzx: 是你啊。。你就是那个网站的创建者对吧， 我上次还帮你测试了
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: 还记得啊。你帮我测试IPv6的对吧
<fhmdgxs> phoenixlzx: 不是， 测试注册
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: .....好吧，我搞混了，那个帮我测试v6的也是f开头的
<fhmdgxs> phoenixlzx: 好吧。。你只记开头的话 我应该用个$开头 ^_^
<fhmdgxs> phoenixlzx: 网站咋样了
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: 还好呀。最近在考虑为用户建立个人Wiki知识库
<vamadir> 好，谢谢。我去看看ecshop
<fhmdgxs> phoenixlzx: 你是机房托管的服务器还是买了块空间
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: vps
<fhmdgxs> 买台服务器托管到机房貌似一年也就几千 vps不便宜吧
<byzantium> 呵呵 zhcon可以解决汉化 
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: 现在的vps每月70
<fhmdgxs> byzantium: console下的？
<byzantium> ？？？
<jiero> VPS 好。。。
<byzantium> fhmdgxs, 是的
<phoenixlzx> fhmdgxs: 2G内存/100G硬盘/1T流量，还好了。
<fhmdgxs> byzantium: 可以输入么 只能显示吧
<byzantium> 但是装完之后就显得 屏幕刷新率 很慢
<phoenixlzx> zhcon自带中文输入法貌似
<byzantium> 可以输入
<byzantium> 能显示 
<byzantium> 还没进行输入呐
<byzantium> 那你有什么支持汉化的吗
<fhmdgxs> byzantium: 不在console下弄中文。。
<byzantium> 我整个机器上就没有中文
<phoenixlzx> archlinuxfr貌似是gd的机房，速度果然好慢
<byzantium> 我就是想显示中文
<yue> fhmdgxs:有办法了
<byzantium> 但是现在的情况是看起来很卡 
<yue> fhmdgxs: http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=%2Fbin%2Fhostname&search_on=files&distro=0&arch=64-bit
<^k^> yue,啥网址y Search Results for /bin/hostname
<yue> fhmdgxs:这个网站可以按已安装文件搜索
<yue> fhmdgxs:支持多种distro
<fhmdgxs> yue: 不错 
<fhmdgxs> yue: 搞这个的人真有心
<byzantium> 可以输入中文
<byzantium> linux下的黏贴的快捷方式是什么呀
<jiero> byzantium: 鼠标中键
<byzantium> server下没有鼠标
<jiero> byzantium: 哦。不知道
 * jiero 没用过 linux server
 * jiero 对sever无了解
<byzantium> 玩玩 呵呵
<L-----D> server一般都是ssh
<L-----D> 要鼠标干啥
<fhmdgxs> byzantium: 有的
<L-----D> 你用客户端ssh过去 自然都有了
<byzantium> L-----D, 奥 也是啊 
<byzantium> 呵呵 
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问，如果想要计算某个项目中的所有.h文件的大小总和，用什么命令或脚本啊？
<fhmdgxs> byzantium: server有鼠标的
<fhmdgxs> Patrick_DJ: wc 一下 你是看行数么
<Patrick_DJ> fhmdgxs: 不是看行数，是看文件大小。比如2KB之类的。
<fhmdgxs> Patrick_DJ: find出来， du一下 awk取大小字段加一下你看靠谱么
<fhmdgxs> 或者直接ls -l 取大小字段
<Patrick_DJ> fhmdgxs: 文件夹是是嵌套的，或者说还有子文件。
<Patrick_DJ> fhmdgxs: 看来只能老老实实的写脚本的。我是盼着有个命令就直接搞定的。
<fhmdgxs> Patrick_DJ: 写命令也是多个命令 跟脚本没啥两样
<Patrick_DJ> 嗯。
<fhmdgxs> Patrick_DJ: 我不知道有啥集成命令能帮你完成查找， 取大小， 求和。。
<Patrick_DJ> fhmdgxs: 了解.
<MeaCulpa_> 擦
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gebjgd> Administrator_: win党
<BrkCat> 哈哈
<Patrick_DJ> fhmdgxs: 碰到字符串转整数的问题，执行count=5; count=$count+$(du -s|awk '{print $1}');echo $count; 结果返回的是 5+11144
<MeaCulpa_> Linsanity 疯了
<MaskRay> Patrick_DJ: find . -name '*.h' -exec du -b {} \+ | awk '{s+=$1}END{print s "B"}'
<BrkCat> - -
 * MeaCulpa_ 这个世界上perl做得30%事awk可以做到，awk做得30的事情cut可以作到
<Patrick_DJ> MaskRay: 非常感谢. :-D
<fhmdgxs> Patrick_DJ: count=$(($count+..))是不是就可以了
<MaskRay> 对工具的了解怎么都是一知半解
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa_: +1
<BrkCat> 我已经晕了 
<cfy> MaskRay: 应该依赖 cabal-install
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<Patrick_DJ> fhmdgxs: 没看懂得“count=$(($count+..))是不是就可以了”。 =_=
<MaskRay> fhmdgxs: Patrick_DJ $(()) 里面变量前的 $ 可省
<fhmdgxs> 就是说算数运算用$(())包裹一下。。要不然是字符串。。
<Patrick_DJ> MaskRay: 明白了. - -
<Patrick_DJ> fhmdgxs: 明白了。 - -
<fhmdgxs> MaskRay: 哦。这个真不知道
<MeaCulpa_> 所以说先把bash忘了，正儿八经的找本Learning The Korn Shell看完
<fhmdgxs> Patrick_DJ: cu shell版混两天， 你写脚本就熟悉了
<soiamso> fhmdgxs:haskell template
<MeaCulpa_> Bash那些花花玩意儿毫无用处
<cfy> MaskRay: cabal update好慢。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<Patrick_DJ> fhmdgxs: 了解。 :-)
<MeaCulpa_> fhmdgxs: 我CU Shell版混了好久了，楼上的问题我一定会像MaskRay一样交给awk做得
<L-----D> 像linux下 一般一个程序 命令行参数里有空格怎么办
<L-----D> 用双引号么？
<MeaCulpa_> L-----D: find -exec 就是用来对付空格的
<MeaCulpa_> find -exec 外加xargs, 对付空格的利器
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa_: 同id吧， 貌似见过
<cfy> find -print0|xargs -0
<MeaCulpa_> 确认没空格的话，ls足矣
<L-----D> 那我的程序里 想读命令行参数  万一有空格怎么办
<MeaCulpa_> 话说，如果有除法，可能先要改一下AWK的默认精度，否则还是交给bc或者dc作
<fhmdgxs> 你输入进入的用“”引起来
<fhmdgxs> 里面getopt
<L-----D> 那好比说一个命令  foo -bar -name "A B C"
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa_: gawk能改precision?
<L-----D> 怎么写正则，可以按空格分隔这些命令
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 应该都能，某环境变量，忘了
<L-----D> 但是保留"A B C"呢
<cfy> gawk info:The internal representation of all numbers, including integers,
<cfy> uses double precision floating-point numbers.  On most modern systems,
<cfy> these are in IEEE 754 standard format.
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 默认是%.6g. 要是不改精度，可以用printf
<cfy> 双精度都不够的话，gawk也不一定合适。
<MeaCulpa_> 反正C 程序员一定会走printf路线
<fhmdgxs> L-----D: 我理解错你意思了
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 变量叫OFMT
<cfy> CONVFMT
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_:  是啊，其实show 路线也不错
<MeaCulpa_> 还有个妖的，其实可以用某变量接个""来强制转成字符串
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa_: 你是指这个精度啊……我指高精度，看来gawk是没有的
<MeaCulpa_> *1 或者 +0 同理，让awk解释器确定那是数字
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 那是...
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: system("dc -e")
<MaskRay> soiamso: 以前还纠结于record没有 first-class syntax，现在有 data-lens-template 就有了
<cfy> MaskRay: http://pastebin.com/n4wg8cym
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 据说awk常被用来统计，算帐
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa_: 这样我就换ruby了，语法了解程度比 min(bc了解程度,awk了解程度,...) 要高……
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 光说经济上的，如果一个企业的注册资金和营业额上亿...
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 还有人专门写了本书，讲awk之类的。
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 那是，差了30年了阿
<MeaCulpa_> awk和Bourn Shell并行开发的
<MeaCulpa_> Bourn Shell阿... K Shell的老妈
<fhmdgxs> 有没有 awk again
<MeaCulpa_> 那个时代shell功能很少，后来还出了个C Shell 妖怪
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa_: 不同工具间耦合，像这样用 字符串 通信，容易产生bug
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 恩，那是，从程序角度
<MaskRay> Perl就是在这种环境下发展壮大的啊
<MeaCulpa_> fhmdgxs: 貌似除了gawk增加功能，其他awk解释器都注重性能
<MeaCulpa_> 但Perl做的事情，恰恰是在不断被发展的，不像dc, awk那样精于本职
<cfy> MaskRay: http://pastebin.com/n4wg8cym 这个怎么办？
<MaskRay> cfy: eix -I dev-haskell/parsec
<cfy> MaskRay: 2.1.0.1
<MaskRay> cfy: 装个haskell overlay里的dev-haskell/parsec:3……
<cfy> MaskRay: 你编译个出来吧，多大？
<cfy> MaskRay: 添加那个overlay实在太慢了。。
<fhmdgxs> pastebin这个网站主要用来干嘛的 贴代码？
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 什么都能贴
<MaskRay> cfy: 手动下载 https://github.com/gentoo-haskell/gentoo-haskell/dev-haskell/parsec/里的吧，或者用这个 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/549167/
<MaskRay> cfy: dev-haskell/parsec/parsec-3.1.2.ebuild
<cfy> fhmdgxs: pastebin有cli借口，比较方便
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: thx
<fhmdgxs> cfy: 哦
<cfy> MaskRay: 编译出来的elf有几十MB?
<MaskRay> cfy: 10+MB
<cfy> MaskRay: xz -v9压缩下。发给我好了
<lolicon> http://internet.solidot.org/internet/12/02/10/1233226.shtml
<^k^> lolicon,啥网址y Solidot | 被告称色情不受版权保护
<lolicon> cfy: how
<cfy> lolicon: what?
<lolicon> clang-9999 的patch打不上了，囧
<MeaCulpa_> pastebin 写blog也可以
<MeaCulpa_> Social pasting
<chaos_h> test
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: pastebin也要api key
<^k^> chaos_h, .. ..  ㍧ 
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 啥api key?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我在人家家里……用laptop，环境不齐全（目前试图emerge data-lens-template未果）
<cfy> MaskRay: 啊。。那你昨天在哪？
<jiero> lolicon: 哦。
<chaos_h> quit
<MaskRay> cfy: pc。哦，我忘记先eix-sync了……
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。你在人家家里。。
<fhmdgxs> test
<fhmdgxs> hi
<^k^> fhmdgxs, 不要玩机器人
<fhmdgxs> 哈哈哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是直接要elf好了，编译略麻烦。。
<^k^> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<cfy> MaskRay: 主要网络太差了。。。
<fhmdgxs> 我刚才还想着 如果再写一个机器人 放进来 ， 让这两个一直对话到死
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也差。sync haskell overlay  5KiB/s
<fhmdgxs> 只要 回答能触发关键字就可以
<cfy> MaskRay: @_@, 这里，cl的quicklisp建立在amazon上。速度快多了。。
<fhmdgxs> cfy: MaskRay 我问个问题， 这里面这个机器人是谁写的 什么语言
<cfy> fhmdgxs: sevk,ruby吧
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助：udev自动挂载的U盘权限怎么调整？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363270 按照wiki上的指南添加了规则文件可以实现自动挂载， 但是后来发现挂载的目录属于root，我一般是没有权限写的…… 这是我添加的udev规则文件 Code: KERNEL=="sd[a-z]", NAME="%k", SYMLINK+="usb%m", GROUP="users", OPTIONS="last_rule" ACTION=="add", KERNEL== …
<fhmdgxs> cfy: 跑在哪呢？
<cfy> fhmdgxs: 某机器上
<MaskRay> cfy: cabal install data-lens-template split cmdargs 也行，不用Portage装
<fhmdgxs> cfy: 怎么读取输入， 然后输出到irc的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 那parsec有么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 好了，在装了
<MaskRay> cfy: cabal装的是最新的，overlay步子会慢一些
<cfy> MaskRay: 好了
<jiero> 第一次上传 wesnoth add-on哦
<jiero> cfy: 把袋鼠的上传了
<cfy> jiero: 不错不错。
<MaskRay> cfy: 最天的结果。我生成出来的.sqlite比你的.sqlite大，h_条目多，这个问题还没trace
<cfy> MaskRay: 我以前一直觉得学了C,至少可以看懂别人用类C写的大概了思路，不错
<lolicon> cfy: 学中文才是正道
<jiero> cfy: 。。。你需要学中文么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后，我用某模块，它的原理使用haskell作为语言的。。。。我悲剧了。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，啥过程式都能看了。但看到Haskell就。。
<cfy> jiero: 需要。。。
<jiero> lolicon: loli 做个娘化模型生成器吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的不够快，内存占用还不错
<cfy> MaskRay: happyaron的要求是速度尽可能快。
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实，有可能是db的库限制住速度了？
<cfy> jiero: 需要。。。我中文变差了。。
<cfy> lolicon: 为啥我觉得是english?
<MaskRay> cfy: ghc --make -O2 后就快了
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 是我的一个O(n^2)限制了
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥东西用了O(n^2)?
<cfy> MaskRay: 没差别啊，-O2
<jiero> cfy: 我的中文垃圾哦
<MaskRay> cfy: 要删掉 *.hi 再-O2，否则不会生成
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没显示linking就表示没编译
<cfy> MaskRay: 你没写好。。clean都没:D
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，比perl的快了。
<MaskRay> cfy: 早上出门前忘记弄进去了
<cfy> MaskRay: 换数据库会不会更快点，毕竟现在单线程跑
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实可以更快些，有2核到4核
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过，我换成多线程，快了1s多些。。总共12s...
<woju> http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz6sufjQQ71qh0usho1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1329031801&Signature=yIDRtmcDGlnLsKxULa6rlm4NLkU%3D
<jiero> cfy:  http://mowifit.me/ http://ericasimone.com/commercial/nudes.php
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y Home
<cfy> jiero: 这啥？
<jiero> cfy: 忘了怎么回事看到的。
<jiero> cfy: 这个互联网真失败啊。信息都是隐藏的
<cfy> jiero: ...,
<jiero> cfy: 刚才看到新闻，色情影视不在版权保护行列。
<cfy> jiero: 是。。
<cfy> jiero: 我也看到了。。
<Losses> 最近上传速度弱爆了-3
<Losses> 各位有什么好方法么……
<jiero> cfy: 日本人要死了 lolicon 你会怎么办
<cfy> jiero: 改看 欧美？
<jiero> cfy: 你拍吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 以后算法书应该用haskell写，这样不错。
<yall> cfy: Use-Perl
<cfy> yall: use lisp
<jiero> cfy: 啦啦啦
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 用 dropbox ，可以續傳的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ..我這裏也很慢，，
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你需要一个 O（1） ？做什么？
<Losses> @CyrusYzGTt: 外链不能……
<Losses> 算了 我试试吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ..可以共享，不過需要對方的郵箱，
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 對方如果是 有帳號 的共享只要對方的 用戶名，， 
<MaskRay> soiamso: 当msgid msgstr没有对应的 #, flags 时，要设置对应的 flags 为 []
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 注意是 public name
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我是用 length 来测的，这样就慢了
<MaskRay> cfy: 修复了：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/549175/
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt:疯了，我试试吧先压缩转码在上传
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ..最好是 加密，， -ppassword
<Losses> 恩～
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • latex 版本的照片墙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363272 叠放还没搞好。拖一堆图片到终端，去掉''，放到数组里面就是。 Code: \FPseed=\number\day %\setlength{\fboxrule}{2pt} \foreach \g in {/home/eexp/图片/361392.jpg, /home/eexp/图片/9top_1343_10090.jpg, /home/eexp/图片/800px-Alpaca_2.jpg, /home/eexp/图片/eexp.png, /home/eexp/ …
<yall> eexp..
<cfy> yall: igoogle
<yall> cfy: 你看^k^显的
<gebjgd> Administrator__: win党
<gebjgd> Administrator__: win党
<gebjgd> Administrator__: win党
<cfy> Administrator__: 打倒win党
<gebjgd> Administrator__: 鄙视
<gebjgd> XD
<cfy> gebjgd: 你认识？
<MaskRay> cfy: git pull……现在应该很快了。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 不认识 直接鄙视
<yall> gebjgd: 这词让人会误会。
<yall> gebjgd: 还是 :em05 替代吧。
<cfy> yall: tusooa....
<gebjgd> yall:  :em05是什么东西
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，快点了。
<Kandu> gebjgd: 吐水鴨的「嘎嘎語」
<gebjgd> Kandu: 不懂 什么是吐水鴨的「嘎嘎語」
<cfy> gebjgd: 方言
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我也不懂，要 yall 來教導下才行
<cfy> Kandu: 你写个pascal的po2db玩玩？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒空
<cfy> Kandu: 牛牛
<cfy> Kandu: 忙那个平台？
<Ansik> po2db是啥？　
<Kandu> cfy: å­¸ lua
<cfy> Kandu: lua?
<cfy> Kandu: 没意思。转haskell
<cfy> Ansik: po file知道么？
<Ansik> - -　不知道，perl好像有这么个库吧．po2db
<Kandu> cfy: 多線程 lua 配合多線程 cpp.
<happyaron> Ansik: po2db.pm 是 cfy写的。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？ 多线程很讨厌。。
<Ansik> ......
<Kandu> cfy: 完全不用全域變數的可嵌入語言，據我所知，只有 lua
<Ansik> 藏龙卧虎．
<happyaron> cfy: 我已经收集到多个版本的了，perl, cl, haskhell, py(multiple implementations), ruby
<Kandu> cfy: 所以暫時不會用其他語言來擴展
<happyaron> cfy: 正在期待C/C++和pascal版本
<happyaron> cfy: 目前haskhell版速度没测，其他版本里cl最快
<MaskRay> 我想知道haskell是不是最快的。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。你把在lisp里面用global variable的程序猿打死就行了 :D
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我来测试下
<happyaron> MaskRay: 稍等。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这里不是
<MaskRay> happyaron: 重新 git pull 
<happyaron> MaskRay: 好的
<cfy> MaskRay: cl 13s+,haskell 15s+
<happyaron> cfy: cl你用的啥版本sbcl？
<MaskRay> 我要学 attoparsec
<cfy> MaskRay: 多线程行么？或许能更快些
<cfy> happyaron: SBCL 1.0.45.gentoo-r0
<cfy> MaskRay: 这啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 太旧了啊
<MaskRay> 我用内置的 String parse的，这是个严重性能漏洞
<cfy> happyaron: 要不你考虑下换数据库？或许更快？
<happyaron> cfy: 1.0.55速度提升很明显啊
<Kandu> cfy: 大致是二樓說的這個問題 http://bbs.luaer.cn/read-Lua-tid-83-fpage-2.html
<^k^> Kandu ⇪ ti: lua和python谁更适用于嵌入MMORPG？ 中国Lua开发者 Luaer 中国官方论坛 - powered by Luaer.cn
<happyaron> cfy: 额，得让我查询方便。
<cfy> happyaron: 不太编译得来，算了。。
<cfy> happyaron: 数据库不都差不多么？
<MaskRay> cfy: String是 [Char]，改成 ByteString io速度会翻若干倍
<happyaron> cfy: sqlite3不需要daemon。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 好。。然后再多线程。。。碉堡了
<Kandu> cfy: 而且它可以在一個 state 裡 newthread 來包含多個棧，互相可交互。再加上可多個 state 來完全分離共享內存問題
<MaskRay> happyaron: 想看其他版本的实现
<cfy> Kandu: 不错，但我发现，语言都是其次的。主要看人的素质啊，我现在都不知道我的cl的实现是否线程安全了。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: python的结果都不准确，rb的找主席要
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，你可以再写个ruby的 :D
<gebjgd> 代码不在多 在精
<cfy> MaskRay: 或者维护perl的那个版本 :D
<cfy> gebjgd: 我泪奔了。。
<iGoogle> 学术派啊。不干正事，重复发明轮子。 cfy
<happyaron> cfy: 找人写pascal XD
<cfy> iGoogle: ee....我把perl版本的托付给你咋样？
<iGoogle> 哈皮，还不找destine去
<cfy> iGoogle: 你看得懂不。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 代码多了就是渣 你的代码好写的像书一样 tex排版样的
<iGoogle> 不看。没用的代码。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你看得懂不？
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@.
<iGoogle> 我还一个latex问题没搞定呢。
<yall> ..
<cfy> iGoogle: 你可以搞个latex实现，行么？
<fanzeyi> >< 俺的arch又失声了.. 
<MaskRay> cfy: 我这里……hs比cl快。。
<fanzeyi> aplay 输出这个 `ALSA <-> PulseAudio PCM I/O Plugin`
<iGoogle> 扯。那是做这事情的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 快多少？
<fanzeyi> 有地方可以设定ALSA输出到PA么? 什么的..
<iGoogle> 你跟我实现一个latex的，好不。 cfy 就那照片墙
<iGoogle> ç ´cl
<happyaron> MaskRay: cfy 快不快我说了算。。。
<iGoogle> 啥事情都做不好。 lol
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，你快测试啊。。
<BrkCat> @_@
<happyaron> MaskRay: 正在cabal update
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果速度再快的话，haskell就完胜了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: cl 30.367    hs 10.552
<happyaron> cfy: 另一边在require cl-ppcre
<cfy> MaskRay: 这么慢啊。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你这测试似乎真的很有问题啊。
<happyaron> MaskRay: cl没有这么慢。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那perl的呢？
<iGoogle> 快慢，最重要的是写的人。 happyaron
<happyaron> iGoogle: 追求秒级的速度，同样厉害的人用不同的语言也不一样了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 找 iGoogle 求 asm版本的。
<cfy> 神速 :D
<iGoogle> 那是次要因素了。选语言第二。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 求asm版
<iGoogle> 你们蛋痛
<cfy> happyaron: 你可以写篇文章，说如何重复发明轮子的。。
<happyaron> ok
<cfy> happyaron: 我觉得主要怪 iGoogle 
<BrkCat> po转db？ 
<iGoogle> perl做Perl的事情。latex做latex的事情。
<cfy> happyaron: 如果 iGoogle 肯接手po2db,我也不用lisp重写了。。
<iGoogle> 我最我喜欢的事情啊。
<happyaron> MaskRay: haskhell的compile过程真慢。。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: cabal install还木有完成。。。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 我也这么觉得……我在pc上lisp 20s左右，我的未改的 16s左右
<iGoogle> cfy: 来研究latex
<happyaron> 等我在服务器上跑，哈哈
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要研究alogrithms
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要研究algorithms
<iGoogle> 忘记了。你啥专业的去了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要转计算机。
<iGoogle> 别和banban一样，搞数学的吧。额
<Inode_LF> hello
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥记性。。。
<iGoogle> 就是不记得了。
<sevk> Inode_LF, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<happyaron> MaskRay: cabal: Error: some packages failed to install:
<happyaron> HDBC-2.3.1.0 failed during the building phase. The exception was:
<happyaron> ExitFailure 1
<cfy> iGoogle: poor memory....
<happyaron> MaskRay: 肿么处理？
<iGoogle> 芯片容量有效。
<cfy> 我要不要把movie music放到一个ntfs上？
<cfy> 有点纠结。。。
<cfy> ntfs不会坏掉吧。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 4K?
<iGoogle> 加密的，可能
<Inode_LF> ÎÒÏë×齨10¹«ÀïµÄÎÞÏßÍø£¬´ó¼ÒÍƼöʲôÉ豸
<sevk> Inode_LF say: 我想组建10公里的无线网，大家推荐什么设备 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cfy> iGoogle: 不加密的呢？
<iGoogle> 那没关系
<cfy> iGoogle: 但是，写入的时候，貌似cpu占用率很高，不知道读取咋样？
<cfy> iGoogle: 但是我个用linux.就为了极少的情况下，给win7共享下资料，要的着用ntfs么。。。
<iGoogle> 记得以前，有人一挂载，有bug。加密的分区乱了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 太搓了。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 出声。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: perl 13.773
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<cfy> MaskRay: @_@ 我的cl啊。。。。
<MaskRay> happyaron: ghc 什么版本？
<iGoogle> fat嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: fat...149G的fat32?
<happyaron> MaskRay: The Glorious Glasgow Haskell Compilation System, version 7.4.1
<cfy> iGoogle: 还不能超过4G。怎么想的。。
<happyaron> cfy: /tmp/cfy/po2db gnome gnome *.po  17.56s user 1.38s system 195% cpu 9.689 total
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵，195%....
<cfy> happyaron: 你更新过了呀。现在默认多线程了
<MaskRay> happyaron: 要打 https://github.com/gentoo-haskell/gentoo-haskell/dev-haskell/hdbc-sqlite 里的一个 patch
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 咋打。。
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎是变慢了？
<happyaron> MaskRay_: 咋打。。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 耐心……我网卡。。及其卡。。
<cfy> happyaron: 变慢了？这样有点麻烦。。
<happyaron> ok...
<MaskRay> happyaron: https://github.com/gentoo-haskell/gentoo-haskell/blob/master/dev-haskell/hdbc/files/hdbc-2.3.1.0-ghc-7.4.patch
<happyaron> cfy: 感觉好像不如那天咱们测试的时候快啊。
<sevk> MaskRay ⇪ t: dev-haskell/hdbc/files/hdbc-2.3.1.0-ghc-7.4.patch at master from gentoo-haskell/gentoo-haskell - GitHub
<cfy> happyaron: 要不你回到以前，编译个版本试试？
<happyaron> cfy: 哪个版本？
<lolicon> cfy: ntfs3g  ……
<cfy> happyaron: 我看看
<happyaron> MaskRay: 打到哪里。。。
<cfy> happyaron: ac6c98da8f26af2234acd1920215e2c5c9526802 这个
<happyaron> ok
<MaskRay> happyaron: 下载下来的 hdbc-*.tar.gz 里
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样使用ibus输入法?? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363276 yaourt -Ｓ ibus-pinyin 装完了 搜索ibus 点击 ibus 和 ibus设置 都没有反应. 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzxiaojun — 2012-02-11 16:32 
<happyaron> MaskRay: patch完了怎么办，压缩回去吗？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 嗯。
<cfy> happyaron: 我这里快了5s...
<happyaron> cfy: 额
<cfy> ../po2db-multi main.sqlite ~/gits/po2db/tarball/poes/*.po  12.69s user 1.67s system 128% cpu 11.181 total
<cfy> ../po2db-uni main.sqlite ~/gits/po2db/tarball/poes/*.po  12.22s user 1.30s system 92% cpu 14.566 total
<cfy> 又跑了次，差距小了。
<MaskRay> 欺负我不会多线程。。
<cfy> MaskRay : 我也不会。。。独立输出到文件，，，cat合并。。然后sqlite3读取的。。
<happyaron> cfy: /tmp/cfy/po2db-old gnome gnome *.po  12.02s user 1.14s system 97% cpu 13.532 total
<Inode_LF> 十公里无线网，大家有什么好办法
<happyaron> cfy: /tmp/cfy/po2db-head gnome gnome *.po  17.82s user 1.32s system 198% cpu 9.627 total
<damonclarky> 请教如何挂载移动硬盘
<happyaron> cfy: 4 core system
<cfy> happyaron: 那还是快了
<cfy> happyaron: 你在新的前面加上UNI=T试试速度
<happyaron> MaskRay: po2db.hs:12:8: Could not find module `Text.ParserCombinators.Parsec'
<cfy> happyaron: 如果这个不慢就行。
<happyaron> cfy: 啥意思？
<happyaron> cfy: 在哪里加
<cfy> happyaron: UNI=T会把线程数量强制定位1
<happyaron> MaskRay: make 的时候出现的问题
<cfy> happyaron: 环境变量
<cfy> happyaron: UNI=T po2db blahblah
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> cfy: UNI=T /tmp/cfy/po2db-head gnome gnome *.po  12.06s user 1.14s system 96% cpu 13.625 total
<MaskRay> happyaron: parsec 3
<gebjgd> Inode_LF: 官二代？
<happyaron> cfy: 多线程的时候total少，应该就是快了
<happyaron> MaskRay: 啥意思
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我没碰过haskhell
<MaskRay> happyaron: 要用 parsec 3
<MaskRay> happyaron: 你用的可能是 2.1.0.1
<Inode_LF> gebjgd: 不是
<MaskRay> happyaron: 要用 3.1.2
<gebjgd> Inode_LF: 这么大胆的蛋疼想法 
<cfy> happyaron: 主要算total,程序自动根据load average判断改用多少个线程
<Inode_LF> gebjgd: 不是开放的，我一个人够了，离家太远了
<happyaron> MaskRay: http://packages.debian.org/sid/libghc-parsec3-dev
<sevk> happyaron ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package libghc-parsec3-dev in sid
<Inode_LF> gebjgd: 不是开放的，我一个人用的，离家太远了
<happyaron> MaskRay: 是这个么
<happyaron> cfy: 额
<gebjgd> Inode_LF: umts
<happyaron> cfy: 不要啊，我要按core数判断用多少线程。。。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 应该是吧
<happyaron> cfy: load 无所谓啊
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。
<happyaron> cfy: 只要最快
<cfy> happyaron: 那手动指定怎么样？比如T=4啥的
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。那我改代码，反正就你一个客户 :D
<happyaron> cfy: great
<damonclarky> 挂载移动硬盘出现already mounted or /mnt/usb/ busy如何解决
<happyaron> MaskRay: 编译出来了
<Inode_LF> gebjgd: 吐，网上看的只要一个无线信号接收器，只是最远才10KM，我不放心，南京这地方，
<gebjgd> Inode_LF: umts多好 或者搬家 搬到公司对面 
<happyaron> MaskRay: planner.master.zh_CN.po: hGetContents: invalid argument (invalid byte sequence)
<happyaron> MaskRay: 大量的这种信息
<happyaron> SELECT *,count() FROM t_gnome;
<happyaron> |||||||0
<happyaron> MaskRay: 啥都没写进去啊。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 4个cpu,你要几个线程跑，应该5个比较好
<happyaron> cfy: 4个
<MaskRay> happyaron: 给我 planner.master.zh_CN.po
<happyaron> cfy: 多少个cpu多少个线程
<cfy> happyaron: 2个cpu,貌似3个线程比较好。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 用cfy的po-downloader
<happyaron> cfy: 会有阻塞，还是几个cpu几个线程好
<happyaron> cfy: 要不你测试下，哪个快
<cfy> happyaron: 现在自动判断的是+1的，无负载的话，4核用的5个。哦。好吧
<cfy> happyaron: 我测试结果是+1快啊
<MaskRay> happyaron: 我这里可以的，git pull
<happyaron> cfy: 负载的标准是咋判断的？
<cfy> happyaron: uptime里的
<happyaron> cfy: 然后呢
<cfy> happyaron: cat /proc/loadavg
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么计算负载是高还是低？
<cfy> happyaron: 然后，cpu数量-loadavg+1
<cfy> happyaron: 2cpu,那2.0满了呀
<cfy> happyaron: 最少1个线程
<happyaron> cfy: 额，那还是用现在的吧
<cfy> happyaron: 啊。。。不用改了是吧。那好
<happyaron> MaskRay: already up to date
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<happyaron> time /tmp/haskhell/po2db -t=gnome gnome *.po
<happyaron> MaskRay: 命令行是这个^
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见金主席
<MaskRay> happyaron: 其他文件有没有这个信息？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 所有文件都有这个信息
<MaskRay> happyaron: 文件编码？
<happyaron> MaskRay: zenity.master.zh_CN.po: GNU gettext message catalogue, UTF-8 Unicode text
<MaskRay> http://askubuntu.com/questions/27470/ghc6-install-trouble-hgetcontents-invalid-argument-invalid-utf-8-byte-sequenc
<sevk> MaskRay ⇪ t: 10.10 - ghc6 install trouble: hGetContents: invalid argument (invalid UTF-8 byte sequence) - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<roylez> happyaron: .
<MaskRay> happyaron: ghc-pkg list base
<roylez> adam8157: 在武汉基/鸡场
<happyaron> MaskRay: /var/lib/ghc/package.conf.d base-4.5.0.0
<roylez> happyaron: 玩啥呢？
<happyaron> roylez: po2db
<MaskRay> 真奇怪了……我这里没问题
<roylez> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> roylez: MaskRay 又写了个haskhell的
<happyaron> roylez: lol，在等人写pascall/c的
<Kandu> cfy: 剛我沒說明白，不好意思。  分離共享內存問題->分離解釋器多個流程，避免衝突。  完全不用全域變數，同上。   的可嵌入式語言->語言交互庫
<MaskRay> happyaron: 本地编码？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。。
<Kandu> cfy: 這和語言沒關係了，我只是想用個好工具而已
<happyaron> MaskRay: POSIX
<happyaron> MaskRay: 要utf？
<cfy> Kandu: 是和语言无关，越来越无关了，其实都无所谓，主要是各种技术。 :D
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> cfy: 渣cc
<cfy> roylez: 渣cm
<MaskRay> happyaron: 嗯
<MaskRay> happyaron: 默认应该是用本地编码来检测文件的。。
<happyaron> ok
<Administrator__> 威客网靠谱吗
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你可以改程序去了
<happyaron> /tmp/haskhell/po2db -t=gnome gnome *.po  16.34s user 1.44s system 97% cpu 18.203 total
<cfy> MaskRay： 最讨厌编码问题了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 编码永远都是个问题。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒辦法 lua 是一個庫，適合調用它用來解釋 lua 代碼。lua 解釋器也不過是調用它的一個幾百行的小程式。其他語言是語言，提供了一個語言之外的 ffi
<Administrator__> 有人在威客网上做过吗》》？？
<happyaron> cfy: 你的程序在chroot里跑不了。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，我以后也要学习下，可以看下别人怎么做编译器的。
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 报错
<cfy> happyaron: 啥错？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 要 rm *.hi; ghc --make -O2 po2db.hs
<happyaron> cfy: cl报错一报不就一堆么
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> MaskRay: git clean -fd; make
<cfy> happyaron: chroot跑？为啥要chroot一下，再跑？
<happyaron> cfy: chroot里有sid啦。。。
<happyaron> 服务器是squeeze的
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。我不清楚。。你把错误贴出来看看。。
<happyaron> cfy: 额，知道问题了
<happyaron> 稍等。。。
<happyaron> 嗯，可以跑了
<cfy> happyaron: 咋回事？
<happyaron> cfy: 也是locale的问题
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯。。
<cfy> happyaron: 啥错误提示？locale...
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我可能没强制指定编码。
<happyaron> cfy: 跑你程序的那个chroot里locale还是POSIX
<happyaron> 改成utf的就好了
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，改吧。其实我也可以强制指定下编码。
<happyaron> cfy: 我改吧
<happyaron> 再试试perl的
<happyaron> cfy: 出了行 commit ineffective with AutoCommit enabled at /tmp/cfy/po2db.pl line 128.
<happyaron> /tmp/cfy/po2db.pl gnome gnome *.po  23.36s user 1.12s system 98% cpu 24.902 total
<happyaron> cfy: ^^^
<cfy> happyaron: 这个不是很清楚，我猜是DBI的库的问题。
<cfy> happyaron: 我这遍有时也能看到。
<cfy> happyaron: 我这边有时也能看到。
<happyaron> cfy: 我再chroot里一直能看到
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。一直用lisp的吧。perl的。不想维护了
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> MaskRay: 童鞋加油，你已经打败perl版了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，等 MaskRay的出来。haskell的内存占用小，速度快，elf才10MB+
<happyaron> cfy: 12M amd64
<cfy> happyaron: 我的sbcl 55要好了，我试试
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> 我这里sbcl asdf cl-ppcre都是最新的。
<happyaron> asdf应该没啥影响。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我不知道haskhell的实现是否正确。。。
<cfy> happyaron: .dump出来，sort一下，再比较下
<happyaron> whatever, cl版压缩了拿着也不费劲。
<cfy> happyaron: 我是这样弄的
<happyaron> cfy: 你比下呢。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我要试试新版的sbcl
<happyaron> roylez: 主席，po2db已经破10s了。
<happyaron> roylez: 额
<cfy> happyaron: sbcl新版的需要调试下。。
<happyaron> cfy: 哦
<MaskRay> happyaron: 回家认真搞……学个新苦
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> happyaron: ~/gits/po2db/po2db main-new.sqlite ~/gits/po2db/tarball/poes/*.po  9.95s user 1.02s system 131% cpu 8.369 total
<cfy> happyaron: 我这里更快啊。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我看见 CLRS 好像实现了一个有理函数的代数系统。
<cfy> happyaron: 总算完成我跑在10s内的心愿了
<happyaron> cfy: 哈哈
<cfy> happyaron: ~/gits/po2db/po2db.pl main.sqlite ~/gits/po2db/tarball/poes/*.po  16.90s user 0.66s system 93% cpu 18.793 total
<happyaron> cfy: 我再chroot里，或许性能上有些影响。
<cfy> happyaron: perl的版本可以去死了。。
<cfy> happyaron: 现在cl的时间不到perl 一半。。。
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> cfy: 万一 maskray 弄了5s内呢，你还改进cl不？
<cfy> happyaron: 真心想不出来怎么改了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 万一他有啥好想法呢，到时候你port过来试试呗。
<cfy> happyaron: 黔驴技穷。。
<cfy> happyaron: 那可以。不过代码我是看不懂了。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不是，那还有cl的比要么。。
<cfy> happyaron: 如果快的话，内存占用少，elf小。。。
<cfy> happyaron: cl没优势了。。我写的又丑陋。。
<happyaron> cfy: 万一你能折腾到2s呢，:P
<cfy> happyaron: sqlite3的写入都超过2s了。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 写错了，SICP
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我脑子出问题了。
<happyaron> cfy: 用lib有可能更快么？
<happyaron> libsqlite
<cfy> happyaron: 用了lib,可能无法多线程了。尚不清楚库是否多线程安全
<cfy> happyaron: 库不一定会快，这种只写的。
<happyaron> o
<fvw> cfy: emacs你都用什么插件
<gebjgd> Administrator__: 竟然还是苦逼的win擦屁
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ati和gnome-shell还纠结么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363283 rtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrt 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2012-02-11 17:57 
<cfy> fvw: 我也说不上来，你看看这个 https://github.com/chenfengyuan/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: emacs at master from chenfengyuan/dotfiles - GitHub
<Losses> 亲们有会开包的么
<Losses> 金山的utx
<gebjgd> Losses: 开苞？
<alvin_rxg> unpack?
<Losses> 对
<gebjgd> Losses: 我会
<Losses> 给gt 私聊好么
<fvw> 呵呵
<gebjgd> Losses: 直接聊吧
<gebjgd> Losses: 这里没外人
<fvw> 你们继续开
<Administrator__>  原来设计模式 是很重要的吧
<Losses> gebjgd:好
<fvw> Administrator__: what?
<Administrator__> fvw, 就是C++上的设计模式
<gebjgd> Administrator__: 还用擦屁呢
<Administrator__> 对啊
<Administrator__> gebjgd, 
<fvw> Administrator__: en
<Administrator__> gebjgd, 没办法呀 
<gebjgd> Administrator__: 太苦逼了
<fvw> Administrator__: 有本经典 可以看
<Administrator__> gebjgd, 为啥
<Losses> gebjgd: 程序的地址是……http://jj.xoyo.com/
<gebjgd> Administrator__: 那么老婆的os
<Losses> 这个
<Administrator__> fvw, 什么经典啊
<gebjgd> Losses: 我会给女人开苞
<Administrator__> gebjgd, 今天是怎么了 酷毙的东西
<gebjgd> Losses: 不管程序
<Losses> gebjgd:T_T
<Losses> gebjgd:别开这种玩笑好么
<gebjgd> Losses: 没开玩笑你说的开苞
<Administrator__> fvw, 什么经典呀
<fvw> 设计模式
<Administrator__> 奥 书名就是设计模式吧
<fvw> Design Patterns (設計模式)
<fvw> 恩
<Administrator__> fvw, 你是做什么的呀
<gebjgd> Administrator__: 用插屁就行了 竟然还用管理员登录
<gebjgd> Administrator__: 太不专业了
<Administrator__> fvw, 在软件业浑了很多年了吧
<Administrator__> gebjgd, 你个酷毙的东西
<Administrator__> gebjgd, 呵呵
<gebjgd> byzantium: 很丢人现眼
<gebjgd> byzantium: 你那昵称
<byzantium> gebjgd, 我也不知道怎么换成那个了
<byzantium> 估计是刚刚掉线自动换成的吧
<gebjgd> byzantium: 用xp还不丢人
<fvw> adam8157_away: 无
<gebjgd> byzantium: 还管理员 连个用户都不会建立 
<fvw> xp 经常哟功能
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ThinkPad E125 如何启用 HDAPS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363284 怎么启用 HDAPS 谁知道啊，似乎找不到设备 ThinkPad E125 Code: [  176.623827] device eth0 entered promiscuous mode [  386.483539] thinkpad_ec: thinkpad_ec_read_row: failed requesting row: (0x01:0x00)->0xfffffff0 [  386.483553] thinkpad_ec: initial ec test failed [  443.336222] thinkpad_ec: …
<byzantium> gebjgd, 你个酷毙的东西 今天是吃炸药了呀  这么攻击我 
<gebjgd> byzantium: 天天吃枪药
<ofan> yoooo
<byzantium> gebjgd, 吃屎也不管我的事情呀  攻击我干啥 怒了
<gebjgd> byzantium: 怒巴
<MaskRay> happyaron: git pull
<ofan> 拉肚子...
<MaskRay> happyaron: parsec3 不需要了，用 attoparsec
<jiero> ofan:  我发上去了。 lol
<ofan> 啥
<jiero> ofan: 我好像是专门做不成熟游戏mod的家伙
<jiero> ofan:  wesnoth 的 animal addon
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 我以为你发裸照了
<gebjgd> ofan: 他的裸照没人要
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<imtxc> 我make install 了一个vim73  怎么删除它呢?
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我是发了照片了
<snugglecat> 该死，儿子会锁频道了
<jiero> ofan: 不过不算裸
<imtxc> 装不了gvim  没法用配色...
<fvw> imtxc: make uninstall
<ofan> make uninstall
<jiero> ofan:  https://p.twimg.com/AlWmBNFCQAAo1hx.jpg
<fvw> 搞不懂你用什么系统 apt
<happyaron> MaskRay: Could not find module `System.Console.CmdArgs'
<imtxc> fvw: 不装gvim  的话在终端里面就没法用配色了是吧?
<gebjgd> jiero: 用你的照片可以辟邪
<snugglecat> knownbad: 儿子会加密了， 将电视的频道锁住， 还让我 穷举 来破解
<MaskRay> happyaron: 装cmdargs   。等下……有编码问题
<happyaron> MaskRay: 用啥装
<snugglecat> knownbad: 他看到我设置频道， 他也照着做， 看到有锁的图标就知道是 锁住
<jiero> ofan:  http://i.imgur.com/WtKnS.jpg
<snugglecat> knownbad: 儿子很坏阿
<MaskRay> happyaron: cabal吧……不过速度已经翻倍了。。
<snugglecat> knownbad: 要把我的频道隐藏
<ofan> jiero: 画面太差
<fvw> imtxc: 要安
<snugglecat> knownbad: 因为之前我把他的加锁了
<ofan> snugglecat: 揍他
<snugglecat> ofan: ...
<jiero> ofan <-画面党
<imtxc> fvw: 用的ununtu 版本太老了..
<ofan> 肚子在翻滚..
<gebjgd> imtxc: 升级
<imtxc> gebjgd: 12.04 还不出来啊..
<gebjgd> imtxc: 上arch
<jiero> imtxc: 当然4月才出
<jiero> imtxc: 别用了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 学校的机器  不能瞎折腾
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: Ubuntu 10.04?
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 10.10
<happyaron> MaskRay: compiling cmdargs
<imtxc> jiero: 别用ubuntu 了么?
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 为啥用这版本
<fvw> imtxc: debian 吧
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 学校机器上面安的就是这
<gebjgd> imtxc: 自己买个上网本
<jiero> ofan: 耳机涨价了——整体罗技产品较去年年底涨价 25%。。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: Could not find module `Database.HDBC.Sqlite3'
<ofan> jiero: 跟我啥关系
<MaskRay> happyaron: cabal install hdbc-sqlite3
<fvw> jiero: 什么都这样
<jiero> ofan:  Logitech G400 去年促销 $19 现在都到了 $45
<MaskRay> happyaron: 之前不是装成了吗？
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 哦。LTS 比较好。
<jiero> ofan: 笨，买了再卖的利润率这样就到不了100%了啊。
<jiero> ofan: 我的利润率下降了
<happyaron> MaskRay: 现在还要编译，不知道为啥
<ofan> jiero: 降价你就笑了
<ofan> happyaron: 你也搞haskell>
<ofan> ?
<jiero> ofan: 市场零售价是不变的。
<happyaron> ofan: 我是haskhell用户
<ofan> happyaron: 额
<ofan> 路由器不广播arp是什么情况
<happyaron> MaskRay: Could not find module `Data.Attoparsec.ByteString.Char8'
<ofan> +Cgntzj 6:3
<ofan> 6:3是什么意思
<MaskRay> happyaron: 装attoparsec
<MaskRay> happyaron: 还有个编码问题……不过你可以体验一下极速
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: SICP 有一个有理函数的实现
<happyaron> MaskRay: /tmp/haskhell/po2db -t=gnome gnome *.po  8.50s user 1.32s system 94% cpu 10.338 total
<happyaron> MaskRay: 超10s
<happyaron> MaskRay: 还是败给cl了
<MaskRay> happyaron: 不可能啊……我这里5s
<happyaron> MaskRay: lol
<snugglecat> knownbad: 还在岳母那么
<happyaron> MaskRay: ls *.po | wc -l
<happyaron> 267
<ofan> happyaron: 测速？
<happyaron> ofan: en
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/198378  这货到底是个什么本?
<happyaron> cfy: MaskRay 暂时还是没有打败你
<ofan> debian不是有一个测速的工具
<ofan> http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<LOL_>  > 7+7
<sevk> LOL_, 14
<jiero> 我的右耳听力比左耳差很多呢。。。用耳机感觉出来的
<LOL_> OGC
<LOL_> *<=8
<LOL_> lol
<fvw> imtxc: 什么贫困计划的本
<imtxc> fvw: 不知道好使不  那个键盘好帅
<jiero> imtxc: 国内不卖翻新本——翻新的按原价卖。。。
<jiero> lol
<fvw> imtxc: 那个键盘 比 那个本要贵
<LOL_> 或许不是你听力有问题，是耳机的事，一些比较高档的耳机貌似左右放出的声音不同，
<fvw> imtxc: 你识货
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 好无聊的事情
<imtxc> fvw: 这样
<jiero> LOL_: 本来就不同啊。。。但是我比较的是声音的响度。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 那个本看着挺轻,背起来应该容易
<jiero> imtxc:  买高级本
<jiero> imtxc: 不买低级的
<imtxc> jiero: 高级的也重啊 thinkpad 什么的.
<jiero> imtxc: thinkpad轻吧。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我的就特别沉
<jiero> imtxc: 重的 像 dell的低级商用本，底座是铝制的。
<LOL_> 俄罗斯美女mix eminem的一首歌就是，左耳机有声音的同时右耳机没声音，然后右耳机有声音的同时左耳机没声音
<jiero> LOL_: 那样的用音乐多了，左右贯穿，好像发声体在你左右方向跑一样
<LOL_> 对耳机其实不是很了解。。。
<LOL_> 就玩过一段时间foobar2000
<jiero> LOL_: 我也不明白这个原理
<jiero> LOL_: 用高级耳机就行了（反正高级的也能买到工包的便宜）
<LOL_> 话说foobar里面的插件真多。。。连srs bbe的都有
<cfy> MaskRay: happyaron: 好险好险。。:D
<LOL_> 韩国出的音乐方面的电子器材貌似比较好
<LOL_> 尤其是芯片
<LOL_> iAudio iRiver 昂达 蓝魔 貌似都是韩国的，中国的貌似就一魅族还行，貌似很多音乐发烧友都说ipod不开音效时比开音效要好，讽刺苹果的东东只有时尚一个有点，
<imtxc> 我在xterm里面用 vim  ,:tlist 之后 就成这样了 http://imagebin.org/198380
<LOL_> sony死抱着walkman不放，于是就栽在了mp3上
<jiero> LOL_: 随便了。。。音乐比的是销量。
<jiero> LOL_: 发烧友比的是设备。
<jiero> LOL_: 见过n个 MD
<LOL_> jiero: 发烧友烧的都是钱，没钱还真烧不起
<foob> Hi, cfy LOL_,all
<cfy> foob: hi
<LOL_> foob: 大师，您来了
<jiero> LOL_: http://epicsoulfactory.bandcamp.com/
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y Epic Soul Factory
<jiero> LOL_: 音乐源， FLAC，
<jiero> LOL_: 2012年新出的最佳之一。
<LOL_> jiero: 嗯，貌似国内ape较多
<foob> LOL_: 最近在玩什么
<LOL_> jiero: 国外不是因为版权问题，无损资源很少吗？
<jiero> LOL_: 笨。这是官方的。
<LOL_> foob: 看骑士的血脉
<LOL_> jiero: 官方的貌似都要钱。。。
<foob> LOL_: 不学Pascal了？
<LOL_> jiero: 还是verycd好，可惜被查了
<jiero> LOL_: 没钱就不听不就得了
<jiero> LOL_: 没钱就不看不就了了
<LOL_> foob: 感觉它应用方面好行不是很广
<fvw> imtxc: 应该不会
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<imtxc> fvw: 我再找找看到底是怎么了?
<foob> LOL_: 功能呢？
<LOL_> jiero: 中国人最喜欢的就是免费，啥收费的东东一经国人之手都得免费
<fvw> imtxc: 没必要用vim 用gvim吧
<fvw> LOL_: 免费是主流
<sevk> 新 窗口管理器 • 简评下我常用的桌面环境，同时求助：如何调大fluxbox的菜单字体，或者拯救我的xfce4…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363291 似乎一直有很多人讨论wm的优劣啥的，今天比较闲，问问题前先说说我的感受吧 gnome2,用的比较久的一个桌面环境，挺喜欢的，这个是ubuntu和fedora的默认桌面（我从6.x用到9.10, …
<fvw> LOL_: 中国这方法 很前卫
<LOL_> foob: 如果啥计算方面的还行吧，不要很复杂的
<LOL_> fvw: 在中国免费才是主流吧，:D
<fvw> 哦
<imtxc> fvw: 额, 那我又得去配gvim的字体了.
<LOL_> 下首歌都要美元的年代，中国大部分人估计都不听音乐了
<LOL_> foob: 你cl搞得怎么样
<foob> LOL_: 没什么进度，我主要是闲玩的
<LOL_> foob: 能整个多线程和socket了不
<foob> LOL_: 没那么快，我才看了几章而已，一半都还没看够呢
<jiero> LOL_: 懒惰又不想束缚自己的偷懒欲望
<LOL_> foob: 哦，我也差不多吧，已经把c忘光了，现在连hello,world都不会了。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 貌似我也是。。。
<foob> LOL_: 试试看，实在学不了，就换门语言玩，我纯业余。学语言也主要是当娱乐
<foob> LOL_: 大几了
<LOL_> foob: 大一
<jiero> fvw: 是习惯被欺瞒，自欺欺人
<foob> LOL_: 什么专业
<fvw> jiero: ?
<LOL_> foob: 电子通信
<foob> LOL_: 那貌似语言是必修的吧
<jiero> fvw: " 免费是主流“ = 习惯被欺瞒，自欺欺人
<LOL_> foob: 好像是，不过大一应该不学，即使学，也不会太深，
<fvw> o
<foob> LOL_: 丰富课余呗
<jiero> 变态啊。 nautilus 竟然学 浏览器有停止装入。。。
<jiero> 我。
<jiero> 发现 在 iTunes 上收费的，在bandcamp上是随意给价格。
<jiero> 而且 bandcamp提供 马屁
<LOL_> foob: 有很多东西必须从小培养啊，你让一群二十年都没学过一点语言的人去学它，你能指望他们能学很好吗，当然肯用功和有天赋的除外，不过毕竟只是少部分人，
<jiero> mp3 aac flac alac ogg 5种格式任选
<cfy> jiero: 啥东西？
<jiero> cfy:  音乐
<foob> LOL_: 人一生下来就开始跟语言打交道了
<LOL_> jiero: 咋没wav ape
<cfy> jiero: 随意给钱啊。。。太好了。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 有人用么。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 不瞒你说，我一生都没见过 ape
<LOL_> foob: 。。。是电脑语言。。
<jiero> cfy: http://epicsoulfactory.bandcamp.com/ 
<LOL_> jiero: 国内ape是主流，俺mp3里面的都是ape
<foob> LOL_: 电脑理解不了人类的语言，人类能理解电脑的语言，所以，电脑语言没有人类语言复杂
<jiero> LOL_:  好吧。国内 rmvb是主流，但是我就没在英文网页上见过
<cfy> jiero: 如果我不想掏钱的话，能直接下载么？
<jiero> cfy: 要地址/邮箱
<cfy> jiero: 干啥的？
<jiero> cfy:  Intel to Buy Patents and Next Generation Video Codec Software From RealNetworks
<LOL_> jiero: flac好像是浮型运算，ape是整形运算，
<jiero> cfy: wow，说道 rmvb
<cfy> jiero: 嗯？
<jiero> cfy: rmvb 的母公司要卖专利啥的给 intel了，
<jiero> cfy: 你说会开源不
<cfy> jiero: rmvb........不是烂东西么。。。
<LOL_> 国内貌似avi的较多。。。
<jiero> cfy: 是rmvb的新一代
<jiero> cfy: 说的是下一代，还没上市的。
<ofan> avi++
<LOL_> 俺的mp3还是只支持amv。。。
<jiero> ofan: 靠别扼杀还没露面的东西啊
<ofan> rmvb不跟潮流了
<LOL_> amv是不是很古老
<foob> 一直很好奇OS2是什么样子的
<LOL_> foob: 去下了不就知道了
<jiero> 新一代的音频格式，有skype一样对网络的低要求，有超越 aac的音质表现，还是ogg母公司研发的。
<foob> LOL_: 有下载？
<jiero> opus
<jiero> 想试试会啥样。
<LOL_> foob: os/2的升级版貌似是eComstation
<foob> LOL_: 一会查查看
<LOL_> jiero: aac 好像不如 lame格式的mp3
<jiero> LOL_: mp3是最差的
<jiero> LOL_: mp3和ogg比还差一点
<LOL_> jiero: aac也强不到那去
<jiero> LOL_: 前几天我专门看了看专业研究
<jiero> LOL_: aac最强，因为上限高。
<LOL_> jiero: lame格式的mp3你没听过？
<jiero> LOL_: 可以接近 flac
<jiero> LOL_: 一般的mp3都是 lame的。
<jiero> LOL_: mp3也就和 ogg比比了。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。貌似一般的mp3都不是lame的吧
<jiero> LOL_:  90%的 mp3是 lame的
<jiero> LOL_:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorbis#Listening%20tests
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: Vorbis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<LOL_> jiero: 国内的貌似还是以128kbps为主，320的比较稀缺，lame格式的只能从正版cd上转，所以好像比较少，
<LOL_> jiero: 国内的貌似90％都不是lame的。。。
<jiero> LOL_: AAC分3个格式，差别也挺大，苹果的aac目前同体积最好
<jiero> LOL_: itunes卖的都是 苹果的aac
<jiero> 要不就是 alfc
<jiero> alac
<LOL_> jiero: 那本来就是它自家的东东
<jiero> 不稳定版的话，opus最强。
<cfy> happyaron: 用了缓存可能更快
<jiero> opus 已经。。。强大到了可以作为全面手。。。
<jiero>  不论通话/还是游戏/还是任何情景都能使用。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 它比特率到多少了？
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 可能文件会没有改动过嘛，好像ccache
<MaskRay> happyaron: 我这里hs真的很快……
<jiero> LOL: 510kps
<jiero> LOL 从  6 kb/s 510 kb/s 
<cfy> MaskRay: Could not find module `Data.Attoparsec.Text':
<MaskRay> cfy: 你再git pull试试……cabal install attoparsec，
<cfy> MaskRay: po2db.hs:7:8:
<cfy> 哦。。。auttoparsec没装。。
<LOL_> jiero: 果然是浮动的，要是固定的话都快赶上国内一些cd了
<MaskRay> cfy: parsec不需要了
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么卸载？
<jiero> LOL可以固定，可以浮动， 你知道。。 vorbis(ogg)可以500kb/s
<MaskRay> cfy: 如果装了dev-text/pandoc就别卸了
<NoIE> 请问，有人懂 phpBB 吗？
<LOL_> jiero: 听说国外一些很极品的cd能到1400，，，
<cfy> MaskRay: ./po2db a.sqlite ~/gits/po2db/tarball/poes/*.po  9.76s user 0.85s system 93% cpu 11.397 total
<snugglecat> knownbad 他在听岳母训话阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 写过最快的C，作为标准吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 写个最快的C，作为标准吧
<jiero> LOL_ 哦。我一直以为是无限呢。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> LOL_ 看到我的flac 有 800kb/s 我还以为搞错了
<NoIE> 请问，有聊 phpBB 的中文频道吗？
<jiero> LOL 因为以前都是标识 lossless 
<jiero> NoIE: 没有哦。
<NoIE> jiero: 谢谢。
<jiero> NoIE: 中国人有几个上 irc的
<LOL_> jiero: 1400已经是极限了，国外优秀的也才1200
<foob> 原来OS/2已经死，eComStation可以下载，就是看不懂是不是免费的
<jiero> 中文频道收集。
<jiero> 有几个中文频道
<jiero> lol
<foob> http://www.ecomstation.com/democd/谁去看看
<sevk> foob,啥网址y eComStation :: Download Demo CD
<jiero> LOL_: 我看看我的收藏。
<LOL_> jiero: 800的flac有点低了吧。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: C不容易并行(haskell这点有很大优势）po2db.lisp 参数是什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不用任何参数运行会给提示的
<cfy> MaskRay: make quicklisp && make
<jiero> LOL_ 还有 400多的呢。
<LOL_> jiero: 俺的好的都能达到1100左右，当然只是少数几首而已
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后再 po2db main.sqlite *.po
<jiero> LOL_: 都是官方发布的
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 400多的，还是官方发布，，，是免费的吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 不需要 po2db po2db.lisp main.sqlite *.po ?
<jiero> LOL_: 除了写着 Lossless的，我最高的是 World of Goo 的 957kb/s
<LOL_> foob: 你可以下个eComstation玩呀
<jiero> LOL 都是免费的哦～
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以，这样会自动热升级，如果po2db.lisp更新的话。先升级，再处理，再保存新的为po2db
<jiero> LOL_ 赠送的也算免费的话
<LOL_> jiero: 国外果然都是免费没好货 lol
<foob> LOL_: 在下载呢，才70M
<LOL_> foob: 那么点？
<foob> 可惜不支持中文 
<foob> LOL_: 是啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你的arch用的什么桌面呢?
<LOL_> jiero: 你可以来国内下载，lol
<jiero> LOL_ 根本没有。
<MaskRay> cfy: quicklisp是啥
<LOL_> foob: 你下载后看能用不
<cfy> MaskRay: cl的库管理软件。不过貌似只能装，没删除功能。。。。
<foob> LOL_: 官网下载的
<MaskRay> cfy: 和cabal一样
<foob> LOL_: 貌似只是个Demo
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过可能快点。网速上来说。。
<jiero> LOL_ 比特率是和记录的东西有关的
<LOL_> jiero: 你小看国人了，哈哈，以前有verycd现在有simplecd，即使都封了还有各大论坛在撑着
<jiero> LOL 没有我知道的。
<jiero> LOL_ 如此没有兴趣
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 打造自己的 Ubuntu LiveCD！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363295 今天成功制作了一张自定义的 Ubuntu 10.04 LiveCD ，用 64 位版本做的。 安装了如 wine ，播放器，简体繁体中文支持，系统更新等等常用软件。 做好后 ISO 有 1.1G ，虚拟机和物理机直接ISO启动成功！刻盘或做U盘启动后就是可以随身携带的最新的 Ubun …
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。你已经远离国人太久了，还是回天朝吧
<cfy> MaskRay: happyaron: 如果haskell的跑到6~7s,我就觉得。如果我有个lispworks..或许能更快。。。
<LOL_> foob: 网上应该有os/2,
<foob> LOL_: 正在找
<jiero> LOL_ 这种东西我一直反对的。我鄙视你
<cfy> MaskRay: happyaron: 如果haskell跑到2s....我就觉得。。。。语言不是重点。。重点在于算法等其他东西。。。blahblah...
<MaskRay> cfy: 我这里确实是 7.567s
<cfy> MaskRay: 那cl版本呢？要不我传个给你？要64的？
<LOL_> foob: os/2貌似是微软和ibm合作整出来的，只是后来微软去搞nt了，所以有人猜测nt应该跟os/2有关
<LOL_> jiero: 挂了？
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯x64 如果当ascii-8bit（不考虑utf8做），可以到5s(但我不会编码处理)
<cfy> MaskRay: 太快了。。。。
<foob> LOL_: 不太清楚
<foob> 真郁闷，没有中文的
<LOL_> foob: 你既然喜欢玩，把plan9和inferno也下来玩会吧
<cfy> MaskRay: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/po2db.xz
<foob> LOL_: 那是什么 东东
<cfy> MaskRay: 解压运行
<LOL_> foob: os
<MaskRay> cfy: 确实比我的快
<cfy> MaskRay: 多少时间？
<MaskRay> cfy: 为什么我这里编译的这么慢30s
<MaskRay> cfy: 4.307s
<cfy> MaskRay: 看来你机器比较好 :D,也许版本太老了？
<MaskRay> cfy: 1.0.45
<MaskRay> cfy: 回去再说
<cfy> MaskRay: 30s也太满了。。应该13左右的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这个是1.0.55的
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：ubuntu 11.10镜像刻盘后成功引导过一次，以后再也无法引导了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363298 求助：ubuntu 11.10镜像刻盘后成功引导过一次，安装过程中途退出以后，再也无法用光盘引导了，选择从光驱启动无济于事。在windows下查看光盘文件正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 usafchn — 2012-02-11 19:51 
<vamadir> 我有一个问题，在那里我可以买身份证??
<CyrusYzGTt> vamadir§ .. 找辦證的，， baidu之。。 
<yunfan> adam8157 我今天出去骑车 骑了58公里
<tIn502>  failed retrieving file 'core.db'
<tIn502> 为什么我换了源还是如此
<sakura_> 有人没有？
<tIn502> 有
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。你来啦
<MaskRay> cfy: 发现我的实现可以改进
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。怎么改进法
<MaskRay> cfy: 我原来是按空行分块，一个块处理完后，发现 #, 或 msgctxt 数量比 msgid 少就补 []
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后呢？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 来吧。
<jiero>  alvin_rxg 我已经上传了
<jiero>  alvin_rxg  wesnoth 官方 add on 里找 Animal
<MaskRay> cfy: 我发现很难讲清楚。。
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell怎么开发的？写一些，然后ghci里读入，测试下，再继续写么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你随便说说。理解不了就算了
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，用 ghci 测试
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我不玩人海的
<jiero> 哦。铁血联盟 2 $2.99 
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 也不玩獸海
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。那确实也不错。
<MaskRay> cfy: 原来分块后，块内部每行都是一个 Msg -> Msg，相当于 [[Msg->Msg]]
<cfy> msg -> msg是啥意思？
<MaskRay> cfy: Msg 是所有需要知道的信息
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://wesnoth.cn/viewthread.php?tid=681&extra=&page=1 
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y 开始改造一先更新了一个 animal - 〖地图、战役创作〗 - Battle for Wesnoth 韦诺之战 中文论坛 中文论坛
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不会hasell的表示。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我要改，只是想要改出我的，我需要别人分享主意，你可以同时做自己的
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 msgid "a"，就相当于给  Msg的msgid域（[String]）添加一个元素
<LOL_> jiero: 你加没加入啥邮件列表
<jiero> LOL_ 没。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。
<jiero> LOL_ 我看了无数人，都是没有要改基本规则的。或者改的规则我不在意
<LOL_> jiero: 想找个有趣的邮件列表
<MaskRay> cfy: Msg = struct { msgid: ("id0" "id1" "id2"), msgstr: ("str0" "str1" "str2"), msgflag(...), msgctxt(...) }
<MaskRay> cfy: 原来每个 msgid 我都视为函数 Msg->Msg，整个 .po 是 [[Msg->Msg]]。现在打算去掉一层
<LOL_> jiero: 你建一个吧，
<jiero> LOL_ 什么。不会
<jiero> LOL_ 直接用户组就是类似的吧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，去掉哪层？
<jiero> LOL_ 你加个google 用户组就差不多了
<LOL_> jiero: 没事发些萌照或搞笑的事
<jiero> LOL_ 。。。
<LOL_> jiero: google用户组，，，不会
<MaskRay> cfy: 把二维数组变成一维。。
<LOL_> jiero: 是累死新闻组那样的东西吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 本来是2维的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 你能用C表示下么。本来不是一个数组，元素是msg么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 每行是Msg->Msg，每个块是[Msg->Msg]，所有块是[[Msg->Msg]]
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那块多出来
<MaskRay> cfy: 我原来是想，每次处理完一个 块(相当于一个条目)，看下msgflag msgctxt是不是缺了，补上
<Evanescence> 发现github我的配置文件repo尽然达到了4G，不知道啥东西这么大。。
<cfy> 4G。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 改成啥样的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 再给下 po2db.xz
<cfy> MaskRay: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/po2db.xz
<MaskRay> cfy: 每次碰到空行就判断一下是否缺
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么样？
<yall> ls
<ora> 有没有人对arm上的Ubuntu有兴趣的，很酷啊，今天才到手Pandaboard ES，已经装上Ubuntu了，相片在   http://photo.163.com/wanghoi@126/           里面最后两张还有1.2s 内核启动完毕两张照片 :)
<sevk> ora,啥网址y wanghoi@126的个人相册_网易相册_相片储存_摄影分享
<byzantium> 你们都极力推荐用非windows的os 那么能截个图看看你们的桌面吗 ？？？
<DawnFantasy> 难道，，，，早上的话题，延续到现在了？
<DawnFantasy> 罪过，罪过。。。。。
<byzantium> 那现在是什么话题？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ,不是，這裏也有 MACOS的
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 奥
<byzantium> 我也想用非win os 但是我试用了一个月   搞得系统很慢
<byzantium> 实在受不了了 就又换成win了
<byzantium> 对于MAC os
<byzantium> 我也想用  但是机器本身不支持 呵呵
<cleamoon> byzantium, which one have you tried?
<byzantium> fedora 
<cleamoon> how can it be slow?
<byzantium> I donot know!
<byzantium> so  I cannot make it 
<zerta_D> hey
<byzantium> May be the version is too new
<cleamoon> byzantium, which windows do you use?
<byzantium> xp
<L-----D> byzantium, 该换win8了
<zerta_D> ……
<byzantium> my machine is too old
<L-----D> 顺带换机子
<byzantium> it is so slow
<byzantium> no money
<cleamoon> byzantium, then you should try a fast linux...
<L-----D> 卖身 我可以介绍你个金主
<byzantium> how  can I  make it ,Cleamoon?
<byzantium> L-----D, 估计也买不了几个钱 呵呵
<byzantium> 都是农民工 不值钱了 现在 
<cleamoon> byzantium, if you can linux, use archlinux. if you can't, use Puppy Linux
<byzantium> the Puppy linux?
<byzantium> what is it
<yall> .
<byzantium> archlinux 稳定吗 
<byzantium> 我也想试试
<cleamoon> byzantium, yes, lots of people here use arch
<cleamoon> byzantium, but you must can use console
<byzantium> 又知道了一些新东西  （呵呵 实在用英文表达不出来了）
<byzantium> 终端 还是会些的
<byzantium> 有下载地址吗 
<byzantium> cleamoon, 给个下载的地址吧
<byzantium> 用虚拟机看看咋样
<cleamoon> byzantium, www.archlinux.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Arch Linux (@ archlinux.org)
<byzantium> thanks
<cfy> MaskRay: 我下了。好了么？
<byncz> 正在用fedora
<byzantium> 这块有做自动化工具开发的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 只要 gnu的，幾乎所有發行版都有
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 什么意思啊
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 访问 win server2008共享文件夹的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363303 潜水很久一直在找答案，今天忍不住要请各位帮忙看看问题所在 我想访问内网中一台文件服务器上的共享文件，我这边PC的系统是ubuntu 10.04，服务器系统是Win Server 2008 我的PC是双系统，另一个系统是win7，之前在 win7 下我成功访 …
<brianwang> byzantium, 自动化工具开发？哪个领域？
<byzantium> brianwang, 测试
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ automake autoconfig
<L-----D> 集成测试？
<brianwang> byzantium, 这里都牛人，直接找他们就行
<byzantium> 软件测试的一大类
<byzantium> 白盒黑盒集成单元 统统的
<happyaron> 谁有剩余的凡客满xxx减xx优惠券？
<byzantium> 只要有利于测试的都可以
<L-----D> 统统的...
<byzantium> 呵呵
<happyaron> 谁有剩余的凡客满xxx减xx优惠券？
<brianwang> byzantium, 你是外包啊？
<byzantium> 我也刚刚进这个行业不久 也是低级水平
<byzantium> brianwang, 不是
<L-----D> 单元测试很简单
<byzantium> brianwang, 外包我是不去的 
<brianwang> byzantium, 我的感觉涉及到一些脚本，其他的不太了解
<L-----D> 一般集成测试有单独的人做的  不用程序员去做
<byzantium> 我的目标是红帽软件 呵呵
<happyaron> byzantium: 红帽软件是啥？
<brianwang> byzantium, 梦想远大！
<byzantium> 公司
<L-----D> redhat呗
<happyaron> 没听说过叫红帽软件。。。
<L-----D> byzantium, loader runner 用过么
<happyaron> 额，谁有优惠券啊
<byzantium> lr 用过
<brianwang> byzantium, .....
<byzantium> QTP  watir 都用过
<brianwang> 这不难吧，这里说不定就有红帽的
<brianwang> byzantium, 把你招进去
<happyaron> 这里有红帽搞内核QE的
<byzantium> 我以前问过 感觉自己水平太次 
<byzantium> 这里边有啊 
<byzantium> 有 我遇到过
<happyaron> 这里也有Canonical 18M等公司的。。。
<byzantium> Canonical 18M 呵呵 没听过呐
<happyaron> Canonical，做ubuntu的那个
<happyaron> 十八摸你肯定听说过
<byzantium> 呵呵
<happyaron> IBM啦。。。
<brianwang> lol
<happyaron> IBM -> 18M
<brianwang> 18M待遇好啊
<brianwang> 外企待遇，国企享受
<byzantium> 奥
<L-----D> 都一样 IBM在国内也是做外包
<byzantium> 呵呵
<L-----D> 要不就本地化
<byzantium> 我问一下archlinux只是命令行格式吗
<byzantium> 没有图形界面吗？
<L-----D> 肯定可以有啊
<happyaron> 肯定有图形啊。
<byzantium> 我装的时候直接出现console类似的了
<brianwang> 不好意思，不知道各位方便透露自己的薪资水平吗？
<brianwang> 18M能拿到20k/m吗？
<byzantium> IBM很少吧
<brianwang> 分地区
<byzantium> 我同学在深圳 拿的很少就离职了
<byzantium> 可能是因为他刚刚毕业进取的吧
<brianwang> 福利很好吧
<byzantium> 中山毕业的 硕士 
<happyaron> 学历只是敲门砖吧。
<byzantium> 还不如中兴工资高
<happyaron> 还得看你本事咯
<brianwang> 中兴有股份么？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu one服务器提速了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363304 昨天安装了12.04先前使用正常的坚果铺子同步软件死活安不上，一气之下换了ubuntu one来同步以前的文件，心想：慢就慢吧，总比没有强啊。 神了，今天我的上传速度达到了500＋KB／S的神速，难道兔兔的one服务器提速了，真是好事啊 统 …
<byzantium> 员工没有股份的
<brianwang> happyaron, 国内的这种企业都是血汗工厂啊。加班死累啊
<DawnFantasy> 股份阿。。都是没用的。。。
<brianwang> DawnFantasy, 不是可以分红？
<DawnFantasy> 你等那个破分红。。
<DawnFantasy> 估计早饿死了
<brianwang> DawnFantasy, ^_^
<byncz> 。 。 。 。。 。
<happyaron> brianwang: 能吃饱饭，在外企呆着吧。。。
<brianwang> DawnFantasy, 那只能自己做外包了
<brianwang> happyaron, 外企只能养老，个人感觉
<brianwang> h
<happyaron> brianwang: 我接触过一些h3c的，就是个你钱把你关监狱里
<happyaron> 给你钱
<byncz> 怎么会呢 外企可以学到很多阿
<brianwang> happyaron, 华为也一样
<happyaron> 据说华为更甚了。。。
<happyaron> 这样的公司打死都不去。
<brianwang> byncz, 哦？
<happyaron> brianwang: 的确，外企很可能是个学习的好机会。
<L-----D> 对 外企可以养老
<byncz> 待遇不错 加班少 这样还不好阿
<L-----D> 因为不怎么主动开除人
<happyaron> 看你运气，也看你自己把握。
<brianwang> happyaron, 华为面试5次，无果，看来今生与华为无缘啊
<ora> 你们还好啊，我被父母逼非要回成都工作
<brianwang> L-----D, 是的
<happyaron> brianwang: 进去你就后悔，:D
<brianwang> ora，程度好的
<brianwang> 成都
<brianwang> 很多大公司都在成都有公司的
<hamo> ora: 难道你想来帝都？
<brianwang> happyaron, 看来是过来人
<ora> 我在个破国企
<brianwang> ora，国企不如央企
<happyaron> brianwang: 全办公区手机上网屏蔽，办公电脑行为监控。看一个和工作无关的网页第二天就会收到警告。
<happyaron> brianwang: lol
<happyaron> 你想想是让你做什么呢。
<brianwang> happyaron, 让我死吧
<ora> 马上要被CECC集团收走了。。
<brianwang> happyaron, 以你的水平去互联网公司可以呼风唤雨了
<happyaron> 额，这不可能。。。
<brianwang> CECC
<L-----D> CECC是啥
<ora> 虽然我才工作，但工资太坑爹了
<L-----D> 月薪10w？
<brianwang> L-----D, lol
<ora> 一个月2000...我去。。
<byncz> 刚毕业吗？
<byncz> 还是实习
<ora> 已经半年多了。。
<DawnFantasy> 求包养～
<brianwang> ora, 2000都去？
<L-----D> ora, 来我手下做民工吧
<brianwang> DawnFantasy, 哈哈
<brianwang> 看见没？这有老板
<brianwang> L-----D, 给他开2500
<ora> - =
<byncz> 有半年经验怎么也要上3000阿  要不做一年跳槽把
<brianwang> 不包食宿
<L-----D> 包食宿 我这是建筑工地
<ora> 成都不好找额
<jiero> lol
<DawnFantasy> lol
<brianwang> ora，你有个好老爹吗？
<happyaron> lol
<ora> 没
<byncz> 也是阿 不同地方消费不一样 
<happyaron> brianwang: 看来他爸不姓李
<brianwang> ora, 下辈子记得要挑一下
<byncz> 成都消费高不？
<L-----D> ora, 现在民工工资高啊 要150/天啊
<brianwang> ora，这辈子自己拼吧
<brianwang> ora，是的
<byzantium> 上海有在的吗
<brianwang> ora, 干体力活好的
<happyaron> ora: 你给 L-----D 干去吧
<brianwang> byzantium, 有的
<byzantium> 上海有什么好一些 能够有发展前途的
<byzantium> 但是我能力很差劲的
<L-----D> byzantium, 我在上海
<byzantium> 我想安稳下来了
<byzantium> 呵呵 
<byzantium> 在什么公司呀
<brianwang> byzantium, 别做梦，到哪都一样
<L-----D> byzantium, 据说上海工资最高的IT企业是vmware
<byzantium> vmware叫什么呀
<byncz> 虚拟机阿
<brianwang> L-----D, .....
<byzantium> 公司名字
<ora> 求成都的额，哥擅长QT,KDE,Linux，自己还会写操作系统，
<byzantium> 我知道虚拟机
<brianwang> ora,你这么nb，还用打工？
<byzantium> 牛神 啊
<L-----D> 你去51job上搜搜
<jiero> ora: 牛人啊，招人创业算了。。。
<brianwang> 高手在民间
<brianwang> 这种人还用打工？
<byzantium> 51job上都是一些擦边球
<hamo> ora: 还会写操作系统....
<byncz> 也不错阿 记得带上小弟我阿 
<hamo> ora: 拜大牛...
<byzantium> 我想找一些与做图像方面有管的公司 
<DawnFantasy> Nb......
<DawnFantasy> N13啊。。
<brianwang> byzantium, 你去nvidia吧
<brianwang> byzantium, 或者AMD
<ora> 我其实想做嵌入式的
<jiero> byzantium:  去 Canonical ，招聘 Xorg 工程师哦
<brianwang> byzantium, 或者intel
<happyaron> ora: 你去武汉的话，可以去深度，去广州的话，可以去ylmf
<happyaron> lol
<brianwang> ora， 大牛，什么时候拿操作系统出来看看
<ora> 我呆这国企每天都是看书写程序，暮气沉沉的，也找不到人头颅
<ora> brianwang: github.com/wanghoi/OrzOs
<happyaron> ora: 你就定死了在成都？
<DawnFantasy> 如果我以后作老板，召你。
<ora> brianwang: http://www.oshack.net/desktop_record.avi
<byzantium> 我是说上海这块的
<L-----D> <byzantium> 我想找一些与做图像方面有管的公司  <- illusion
<sevk> ora,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ora> 我大学上海交大的
<ora> 还算熟悉上海
<brianwang> ora, 你这么牛不留再上还可惜了
<brianwang> 留上海吧
<L-----D> ora, 来工地推手推车吧 150/天
<ora> 留上海父母不给钱，留成都父母买房。。
<DawnFantasy> lol
<brianwang> 你这水平还怕买不起房？
<happyaron> ora: ...
<brianwang> lol
<happyaron> ora: sjtu 的人咋还变这样了
<ora> 我也担心父母身体的。。
<ora> 唉，
<byzantium> 我去了 archlinux 装的时候选择package的时候 就没有全选的那个选项吗
<byzantium> 他次了
<byzantium> 太次了
<jiero> ora: 把父母带到一个更好的地方去
<happyaron> 拿出点勇气来，男子汉这点闯劲都没有咋能行。
<DawnFantasy> 你要考虑的是豪宅
<happyaron> jiero: 成都是个好地方，lol
<DawnFantasy> 不是房
<brianwang> ora， 你是女生吧
<ora> 男生额
<jiero> happyaron: 我很不喜欢城市——
<jiero> happyaron: 我10多岁时曾考虑做地质学家
<brianwang> 最起码你要在大城市呆上几年
<happyaron> jiero: 在我朝，大多数乡下的条件实在太差劲了。。。
<brianwang> jiero, 那你现在在城市？
<ora> 谁推荐个成都的，我还写过其它的，kdelibs里面的KEncodingProber, fcitx的DBUS接口，kimpanel也是我写的
<jiero> brianwang: 算是城镇
<L-----D> 就算是女生 交大的女生 你懂的
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 如何和虚拟机里的xp共享文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363310 Screenshot-5.pngScreenshot-6.pngvirtualbox中已设置数据空间 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao627 — 2012-02-11 21:51 
<brianwang> ora，想不明白
<jiero> L-----D: 似乎浙大很多美女？
<jiero> 交大是啥呢。
<happyaron> 和尚校
<brianwang> L-----D, 上海美女扎堆的地方应该算是上外吧
<jiero> happyaron: 是么。。。
<happyaron> 防狼防狗防交大
<brianwang> L-----D, 要么就淮海路？
<L-----D> 华师大
<ora> 毕业设计名字叫 Android平台上的图像搜索，其实山寨了Goggles + 网页客户端，拿了A+
<brianwang> L-----D, 对的
<L-----D> 上师大
<byzantium> 还是东北美女多呵呵
<jiero> RavenChan:  是吗？
<jiero> RavenChan: 和尚学校？
<brianwang> ora，不说了，你这种人自己开公司吧
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡啊。抱抱
<brianwang> 拿着你这些技术卖就行了
<happyaron> ora: 你邮箱多少？
<jiero> ora: 猎头来了
<ora> happyaron: wanghoi@126.com 
<brianwang> 嗯，我也要认识牛人
<ora> jiero: 。。。
<brianwang> ora, 刚毕业的小伙啥都不懂
<happyaron> ora: 我怎么没发现你给fcitx贡献了什么代码？
<happyaron> 别的地址？
 * Cherrot 前几天有个猎头找我，我说我本科在读呢，人家汗了一下就跑了 哈哈
<happyaron> Cherrot: 牛人啊
<jiero> Cherrot: 不错。
<happyaron> lol
<L-----D> ora, 京东成都有研发中心
 * hamo 表示牛人太多了...
 * DawnFantasy 看牛人来了
<Cherrot> 我可不牛…… 
<happyaron> 谦虚了
<jiero> happyaron: 没人猎到你》？
<hamo> adam8157 别做俯卧撑了...赶紧出来围观牛人们...!!!
<Cherrot> happyaron: 一点不谦虚……没啥资本
<happyaron> jiero: 低调
<ora> happyaron: 我刚开始做kimpanel,就是一个统一的输入法前端用DBUS通信，KDE下的，后端有scim, ibus, fcitx， fcitx不支持模块，我就自己patch了
<ora> happyaron: 我找找代码哈
<brianwang> 唉，这里的人组个团可以横扫IT界了
<happyaron> ora: 我是fcitx的debian package maintainer，你说这些我都非常清楚。
<adam8157> hamo: 我来也
<jiero> brainwang 做不到吧。 首先 -没有商业专家。
<jiero> brianwang: 
<jiero> lol
<DawnFantasy> 我来作商业。哈哈
<happyaron> adam8157: 围观牛人，lol
<jiero> 竟然打错了
<brianwang> jiero, 这不好说
<DawnFantasy> 不作技术了。
<pocoyo> jiero: 爆吧。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我一般不敢围观牛人 自己弱爆了
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡爆破！
<brianwang> jiero，程序员也能做商业
<byncz> 我来当宣传好了
<pocoyo> transmission 下载 bt 的东西怎么这么不好用 几乎都没连接
 * Cherrot 牛人平常都是不咋出声的 哈哈
<DawnFantasy> 做不了。
<happyaron> adam8157: 远观远观
<jiero> brianwang: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 明天过来找我啊?
<brianwang> :-)，我比较理想主义
<happyaron> pocoyo: 开始非常慢
<jiero> poco
<happyaron> pocoyo: 等很久以后速度就起来了，而且很少再往下掉
<L-----D> pocoyo, 不会啊 我经常用它下av呢
<hamo> adam8157 嗯嗯..明天下午把..
<brianwang> jiero, 看到国内这么多牛人，兴奋啊
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我这都半晌了。
<ora> happyaron: 难道不是么,现在fcitx还是支持dbus额，协议仍然是kimpanel那个呀
<jiero> pocoyo: 那就是不支持吧。
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 我的BT把另一台的QQ挤下线了
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那建议换迅雷离线。。。
<pocoyo> L-----D: 怎么下 av?
<happyaron> ora: 额，你out多少年了？
<L-----D> 下种子 然后下呗
<hamo> adam8157 你们有什么面基的活动把？
<adam8157> hamo: 明天没有
<pocoyo> L-----D: 哪儿有种子 让我来测试一下。
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 海盗湾的资源都很快的
<Cherrot> pocoyo: thepiratebay.se
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent ... (@ thepiratebay.se)
<ora> happyaron: 额，csslayer改了，我当时是在KDE 4.4加进去的，现在kimpanel 被csslayer维护重写了，只知道这个
<happyaron> ora: ora kimpanel 就是个大坑啊，可下让我抓到你了
<happyaron> ora: 拖出去枪毙5分钟，留那么个坑。。。
<jiero> lol
<brianwang> lol
<Cherrot> lol
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 真不巧 我正在下个  电影 drive 2011 的1.8G  海盗湾的 几乎没速度。迅雷也没速度。
<jiero> 枪毙 5 分钟，变天使回来吗？
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 是不是路由器的原因？我昨天刚下下来 相当的快
<happyaron> jiero: 打成筛子
<pocoyo> ?
<jiero> happyaron: 连续射尸5分钟啊。。。悲惨
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 而且是在tracker都连不上的情况下
<brianwang> 海盗湾网站谁建的？
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 不像路由器的问题。下载国内加了水印的 电影 drive 就挺快的。
<yall> MaskRay: 你那网站原来写的读文件的js是咋写的
<ora> happyaron: 唉，我其实也想继续啊，有好多新想法，比如手写支持和讯飞语音输入支持，但是为了2000一个月的工资，工作上做的好底层与这个搭不上界，。。
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 难道是因为你的ISP给IP做NAT映射了？ 我用了半下午就下载完了 720p 在 top100的那个， 同时下了6部高清呢
<brianwang> ora, 我看出来了，就你在这忽悠
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 现在海盗湾好像都转成磁力链接了 transmission 怎么自动关联？
<jiero> metalink 。。。
<ora> brianwang: ??
<jiero> 敢吗
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 你网速真好啊。
<Cherrot> pocoyo: Ubuntu默认就关联了 直接点击就行
<yue> 迅雷离线下的BT在linux下无法接收啊
<happyaron> ora: 额，你会被同学们笑话的。。。
<jiero> ora: 。。。
<happyaron> yue: 把文件夹打开，然后一个一个下载。。。
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 网速我很满足 10M带宽，360一年
<happyaron> yue: 这个问题也曾经困扰别人
<jiero> ora: 直接远程找个工作在家上班？
<yue> 还能这样啊～
<brianwang> 听ora忽悠吧，这样的人找不到工作就是不想找
<pocoyo> Cherrot: ... 我这里估计还是2M的线。
<brianwang> pocoyo, 你什么ISP供应商？
<brianwang> 360一年
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 设置关联的话我就不懂了  
<Cherrot> brianwang: 是我~ 联通，小县城里 
<brianwang> Cherrot, 哦
<ictxiangxin> 我终于明白上次我家里断网是怎么一回事了
<brianwang> Cherrot, 还是县城好
<pocoyo> brianwang: 电信。
<jiero> 联通确实便宜啊。。。刚装的时候 我一直以为 adsl 是 400kb/s的下载速度为正常呢  (2006年）
<brianwang> pocoyo, Cherrot 上海一个月要150啊
<Cherrot> brianwang: 如果是上海的话 还不算黑。 青岛才离谱
<brianwang> 各位你们都翻墙吗？
<ora> brianwang: 是真不知道怎么切入，成都人才市场去过感觉是招民工的，各种富士康，不知道怎么去找，直接去高新区企业上门推销自己吗？
<brianwang> ora, 你自己先看有什么好企业，然后直接去谈
<jiero> ora: 当然。。。你有资格自我推销啊
<happyaron> ora: 上新东方，学怎么投简历
<ictxiangxin> 我把机顶盒改成路由器的时候，买到个山寨货了，妈的是交换机，直接分配单元的大路由器地址，直接和别人冲突了
<ictxiangxin> 别人用192.168.1.1进的是我的山寨“路由”
<brianwang> ora, 我的意见你还是留在大城市，你读大学不白读了？
<jiero> brianwang: 。。。
<jiero> brianwang: 成都还不大？
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: 原来机顶盒有这功能啊
<brianwang> jiero, lol
<brianwang> jiero， 是的
<ictxiangxin> 果然还是抢ip的问题。。。
<brianwang> jiero, 大城市
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 海盗湾上资源太多 都不知道下载哪个了。还都英文。
<ora> 51job上企业都要1~3年工作经验，我去
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 我一般直接在高清top100里找，到IMDB看个简介觉得不错就下了 :D
<hamo> ora: 你这些项目摆出来，就至少够1年的工作经验了..
<happyaron> ora: 给你支招了，去新东方听两节关于写简历的课，你就啥都明白了
<pocoyo> Cherrot: imdb 是什么意思？
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 海盗湾上的电影资源一般都会给出IMDB的链接，Internet Movie Database，全球最大的电影资料网站
<ictxiangxin> Cherrot: 不给力，现在我192.168.1.1进的是别人的tp-link，别人192.168.1.1进的是我的“山寨”。。。
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 前辈离开P2p太久了呀 ;)
<DawnFantasy> 很强大的山寨
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: :)
<DawnFantasy> 人家直接正版看的
<ictxiangxin> 哥现在电视也看不了了
<brianwang> 有什么方法不交钱上网？破解无线路由？
<ictxiangxin> 我就说路由器怎么可能发生强IP的现象，这玩意儿直接分配大路由器的ip了
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 哦。还是 做种的人多了 下载得才够快。
<pocoyo> 不明白为什么 有的720p的居然比1080p的还大？ 
<ora> happyaron: 好吧谢谢了，这是我以前写的简历，不知道行不  http://www.oshack.net/wanghoi.doc
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 格式不同啊，特别是mkv的，巨大……
<happyaron> ora: 额，让他教你的不是咋写简历
<happyaron> ora: 而是咋找工作，lol
<happyaron> ora: 对刚毕业不久的人应该蛮有意思的
<happyaron> pocoyo: 码率可能高啊
<alvin_rxg> doc 格式，我打不開。。
<brianwang> ora, 你做了这么多东西，感觉不到你简历的亮点
<happyaron> pocoyo: 分辨率大，但是码率非常低，这时候你看起来画质很悲剧。
<ora> brianwang: 额，要什么亮点啊，
<byzantium> 我现在看了一些大型公司的招聘 感觉有些后悔 后悔当初怎么光想着玩了
<byzantium> 荒废了 大学时光呐 
<DawnFantasy> ora, 人事看简历，10秒
<brianwang> ora, 你做的项目没有突出
<pocoyo> happyaron: 一直觉着 分辨率高的 码率都应该高。
<brianwang> ora,自己的能力没有突出
<DawnFantasy> 你要直接给一个最好的吸引到人眼光，
<DawnFantasy> 人家也许才会多看一下
<happyaron> pocoyo: 编码器都可以分开设置的
<DawnFantasy> 也许10s都没有，也许5s
<brianwang> ora, 你这种geek适合找猎头帮你推荐
<happyaron> 要付出很多money的啊。。。
<brianwang> 要么就多在这里喊喊，看有没有效果
<pocoyo> happyaron: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6878984/Drive_2011_1080p_BDRip_DXVA_x264_AAC-26K  http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6877482/Drive_2011_720p_BDRip_XviD_AC3-ViSiON  这两个哪个好点？
<ora> brianwang: 纠结，我工作半年也做了不少有趣的，FPGA和PC通信的Linux驱动，用FPGA实现了PDP11的CPU， 雷达点迹航迹处理，我都不知道要突出什么纠结。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 果断x264 aac那个
<pocoyo> happyaron: 。。。 几乎没速度。
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • abiword乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363312 我是xp和ubuntu双系统，在xp下用word2003建的doc文件，后来换到ubuntu下面用abiword打开又接着写，然后保存，再回到win下打开后乱码，回到ubuntu用abiword打开还是乱码，怎么办啊，文件没备份，急死人了，这个文档是我半个月的心血啊，几十页 …
<Cherrot> happyaron: oZi 是什么编码？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 用迅雷下那个2.5G的应该能下到
 * happyaron 用别人的迅雷离线测试了。。。
<happyaron> Cherrot: 不知道
<pocoyo>  happyaron:  没错。 
<pocoyo> happyaron: x264 aac 的好点儿？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 看上去是好些
<happyaron> pocoyo: x264那个，用迅雷离线大概200多k下载速度
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 我记得大多是h.264编码， happyaron 一提醒才看到720p的不是 :D
<happyaron> Cherrot: x264是h.264编码器的一个。
<Aoy__c> 测试..
<happyaron> Aoy__c: ok
<Cherrot> happyaron: 哦 :)
<sevk> Aoy__c, .. ..  ㍮ 
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不会吧。我这里几乎没有速度。 没使过迅雷离线下载。没用过。
<happyaron> 250k/s
<happyaron> 基本稳定在这个速度了
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 要不再等等看看？ 怀疑是ISP给做了NAT所致。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 如果经常下东西，花点小钱和别人一起买个迅雷离线其实挺好
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<happyaron> pocoyo: http://special.lixian.vip.xunlei.com/
<sevk> happyaron,啥网址y 迅雷离线下载免费体验三天-迅雷免费离线下载,离线下载免费试用
<happyaron> pocoyo: 可以先试试
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 使用PEX、DHT、Local Peer以寻找更多peer 呢？
<happyaron> ofan: 每次看到这个yooooo我都想起电视剧里的老鸨。
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 新手问题：vim+xdebug调试php问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363317 按F5后提示这个错误？ waiting new connection in 5 sec. Connection closed, stop debugging (<type 'exceptions.AttributeError'>, Attribute Error("DbgProtocol instance has no attribute 'stop'",), <traceback object at 0xb 71f9874>) 请按 ENTER 或其它命令继续 统计信息: 发表于 由 kxian — 2 …
<pocoyo> happyaron: 照你那速度 三天足够了。哈哈。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 等明天你再开通，我这边下好了你就秒下了
<happyaron> lol
<byzantium> 我装完archlinux怎么没有图形化界面呀
<Cherrot> pocoyo: http://loli.lu/ 这里是个好地方
<sevk> Cherrot,啥网址y LOLI.LU - 迅雷离线下载分享
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 就是电影不太多，动漫居多
<pocoyo> happyaron: 好啊。 你先下着吧。 我明儿怎么个秒下法？
<flh> 朋友们新春好啊
<happyaron> pocoyo: 把磁力链接添加到任务里，自动就秒下了
<happyaron> pocoyo: 服务器上已经有的资源，它自动就给你了。
<happyaron> pocoyo: http://home.donews.com/donews/article/1/141743.html
<sevk> happyaron,啥网址y 迅雷离线下载：一种“香艳”的诱惑--DoNews.com--IT社区&写作平台ii
<happyaron> lol
<pocoyo> happyaron: nice.
<pocoyo> happyaron: Drive 2011 1080p BDRip DXVA x264 AAC-26K 你下的是这个么？
<happyaron> pocoyo: y
<pocoyo> happyaron: 好 明一早 我就开始下了啊 哈哈。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 嗯，已经下19%
<pocoyo> happyaron: 牛! 下载了个带中文字幕的 看着不错 就是有的地方有水印 感觉不大爽。
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 好看吗？ 我也在下呢 :)
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我这破机器 看1080的都吃力
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 适合闷骚型的看 
<happyaron> pocoyo: :)
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我到现在也不明白 1080p 与720p到底差别在哪儿
<flh> pocoyo: 什么东西啊？
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 刚才瞟了一眼是 thriller ……
<pocoyo> flh: 电影。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 分辨率
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不像。 分辨也不一样啊。
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac296286/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 0分男--10分男。附图 - AcFun.tv
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我这有个 1280x720 的 是多少p的？ 
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 我原来还以为1080p是对角线，昨天仔细一看才知道1080p是指影片高度…… 我的屏幕才900p
<happyaron> pocoyo: 720，但不一定是p，可能是
<happyaron> i
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 720p的
<happyaron> 这个，看情况了。
<happyaron> 不过i
<happyaron> i的很少见
<Cherrot> happyaron: i是英寸？
<happyaron> Cherrot: 逐行扫描和隔行扫描
<Cherrot> happyaron: 哦  好像回忆起了什么;)
<roylez> happyaron: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac298321/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 【福利向】果体围裙雪地演绎千本樱 - AcFun.tv
<happyaron> roylez: 从不看acfun的链接
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席是acfun啊？
<roylez> happyaron: 该踢了你
<happyaron> roylez: 额，滥用职权
<roylez> happyaron: 敢不看我给的链接的，都是反革命
<happyaron> roylez: 炸你火车
<byzantium> 还有人在吗
<roylez> happyaron: 我今天坐灰鸡来的
<happyaron> roylez: o
<byzantium> 问一下 谁会在U盘安装archlinux
<happyaron> roylez: 那你学林彪了？
<roylez> happyaron: 彪哥太渣了，灰鸡都玩不好
<Cherrot> byzantium: 我记得官方wiki有教程的 用 dd
<DawnFantasy> byncz, 没区别的
<happyaron> roylez: o
<byzantium> 奥 
<DawnFantasy> byzantium, 没区别的
<byzantium> 我是win下
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac298302/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 现在的男人真的不值钱了么 - AcFun.tv
<DawnFantasy> 下个 rescuecd，
<Cherrot> byzantium: 那就不太清楚了，本人菜鸟:)
<byzantium> fun:)
<DawnFantasy> 然后有工具刻录到 u盘
<DawnFantasy> u盘启动，装什么都可以了
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac298041/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 【福利】 唐朝美女！ 中国的蒙娜丽莎！ up必须分享啊！ - AcFun.tv
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席喜欢发戳眼福利……
<roylez> Cherrot: 给你升级
<Cherrot> roylez: ....
<roylez> Cherrot: BGM多美～～～
<Cherrot> roylez: 打开过你发的两次链接 都是第一眼就关了…… 差点把眼镜崩裂……
<roylez> Cherrot: 你还需要锻炼学习
<Cherrot> 额……
<Cherrot> 太重口了
 * leyle 一个人，无论有多坚强，也抵不过孤独，当三分黑木耳离你而去，寂寞陪伴着你，日复一日，年复一年，青春不再，智商不保 ，丧尸一般的生活，你还能忍受多久？撸！！！，左手，右手，一个人撸，即伤身，又伤神，……你！需要一个基友，解放双手，释放彼此，一起撸出美好明天。
 * Cherrot …… 强撸灰飞烟灭
<roylez> Cherrot: 时间是把杀猪刀，黑了木耳，紫了葡萄，软了香蕉
<Cherrot> roylez: 这个太经典了…… 昨天搜木耳是啥意思时看到的。。。惭愧
<roylez> Cherrot: 第一次看见木耳就意会了
<Cherrot> roylez: 见到见过多次了，不过还是佩服国人的想象力也太丰富了
<roylez> Cherrot: baidu知道看见的一个。用一个成语形容饥渴 
<roylez> Cherrot: 猜猜
<Cherrot> roylez: 提示一下
<roylez> Cherrot: 跟孔有关
<Venom> 1
<Cherrot> roylez: 跟孔夫子有关？
<roylez> Cherrot: 无孔不入
<Cherrot> roylez: …………太。。精辟了…………
<Cherrot> lol
 * pocoyo 高呼 主席英明
<roylez> pocoyo: .
<Cherrot> 不愧是主席呀
<roylez> pocoyo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6431b6c5jw1dpyh0tz74gj.jpg
<silverzhao> 昨天更新了 arch，发现 mplayer2 居然不能启动了，提示
<silverzhao> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libpostproc.so.51: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<silverzhao> 有人知道怎么回事吗？
<roylez> silverzhao: ldd `which mplayer`
<roylez> silverzhao: 看看哪个not found
<silverzhao> libpostproc.so.51
<silverzhao> roylez: 就是 libpostproc.so.51
<silverzhao> 我查看了以下 /usr/lib 目录，发现只有libpostproc.so.52了，不知道做个libpostproc.so.51的软链接可不可以？
<DawnFantasy> 也许你需要再次更新一下
<DawnFantasy> 你也可以试试 ls 过去
<DawnFantasy> ln
<roylez> DawnFantasy: 应该可以
<silverzhao> DawnFantasy: 寒假在家不能上网，昨天一更新有400多M。
<silverzhao> DawnFantasy: 我试一下。
<roylez> silverzhao: 我现在一般半个月更新一次，每次几百M，伤不起
<silverzhao> DawnFantasy: 不行，版本问题。提示： 
<zlei> html要做个固定位置的侧栏, 怎么做啊,就是不和正文一去滚动
<silverzhao> DawnFantasy: mplayer: /usr/lib/libpostproc.so.51: version `LIBPOSTPROC_51' not found (required by mplayer)
<zlei> 用什么css
<fvw> zlei: css
<fvw> zlei: fix
<silverzhao> roylez: 哎～昨天一更新，发现需要什么 pacman <= 3.6，然后 网上又研究了大半天，折腾了 gpg 签名，郁闷！
<roylez> silverzhao: 这个好久前的升级了。我把龟毛的gpg签名给禁了
<silverzhao> roylez: 现在不搞定它，以后还是要用的，禁用了到时候还是要折腾。
<fvw> zlei:  position:fixed;
<silverzhao> roylez: 确实好久了，在家一个月都不能上网的。一更新，又遇到了 libpng14 的问题，哎，可把我折腾死了！
<roylez> silverzhao: SigLevel = Never
<zlei> fvw: 谢谢,用你这招搞定了
<roylez> silverzhao: libpng14，2天前让我小担心了一下
<silverzhao> roylez: 这个签名问题已经安装 wiki 问题解决了。如今就是 Mplayer 启动不了，看不了视频
<silverzhao> roylez: 那你是怎么解决的？我是又 yaourt 了个 libpng14.
<fvw> css: +招搞定定位
<zlei> fvw: 但是在手机上还是会滚.在用阿里云的ace做个手机博客完完
<roylez> silverzhao: 全部升级啊。升级完都依赖libpng15了
<DawnFantasy> 好烦人的。。
<DawnFantasy> 更新
<DawnFantasy> 一般不更新。哈哈
<fvw> zlei: 什么浏览器
<silverzhao> roylez: 关键我有几个依赖它的，字体渲染的 cairo-* 什么的。
<roylez> silverzhao: 我也有啊...
<silverzhao> DawnFantasy: 不更新？那你现在内核是什么版本/
<zlei> webos带的
<zlei> 有用的pre3
<zlei> fvw: 
<roylez> DawnFantasy: 自己用的还可以稍稍折腾下。公司用的就算了吧
<silverzhao> roylez: 我用 yaourt 安装的: pacman -Qm
<silverzhao> cairo-dock 2.4.0-2
<silverzhao> cairo-dock-plug-ins 2.4.0-2
<silverzhao> cairo-ubuntu 1.10.2-7
<silverzhao> codeblocks-svn 7671-1
<silverzhao> compiz-boxmenu 1.1.1-1
<sevk> silverzhao:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<roylez> silverzhao: 别跟我说，我要睡了
<DawnFantasy> 我。。debian testing
<fvw> 那就不知道了
<DawnFantasy> 都是老东西
<roylez> DawnFantasy: .
<DawnFantasy> 别跟我说版本，，我的一定很老
<DawnFantasy> $ uname -a
<DawnFantasy> Linux guillaume 3.1.0-1-amd64 #1 SMP Tue Jan 10 05:01:58 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<roylez> DawnFantasy: 可以啦
<silverzhao> 3.1 似乎也不是太旧。
<silverzhao> DawnFantasy: 等你哪天突然更新了就悲惨了～几百M等着你呢～
 * roylez 睡觉去了
<silverzhao> 话说，你们没有遇到 mplayer 的问题吗？
<ictxiangxin> 你又惹着机器人了
<silverzhao> 我用的是 aur 上的 mplayer2.
<DawnFantasy> 说啥来啥。。。要升级内核了
<DawnFantasy> 3.2.0-1
<zlei> fvw: 晚安,夜熬多了就不帅了.
<DawnFantasy> 刚aptitude update 的
<silverzhao> 内核已经是 3.2.5 了……
<DawnFantasy> 我懒
<DawnFantasy> 不自己编译很多年了
<silverzhao> 那你用的是 Mplayer 吗？据说 mplayer2 似乎更好的，所以我才换了。
<silverzhao> 不过好象没什么感觉。
<DawnFantasy> 没感觉诱杀区别
<DawnFantasy> 有啥
<fvw> silverzhao: 2hao
<fvw> silverzhao: 稍快 看高清
<silverzhao> fvw: 不知道，反正我这儿高清都是硬解的，cpu 占用一直在 3% 左右。
<DawnFantasy> 。。不知道高清是啥的人路过。。。。。。。。。。。
<silverzhao> 倒是 win7 下用 mpc-hc 稍高点，10% 左右。
<DawnFantasy> 没看过高清的AV。。。。。。。。。。
<silverzhao> 其实我也不是太了解，就知道 1080p 什么的是高清。
<silverzhao> fvw: 请问你 mplayer2 又遇到那个链接库的问题吗？libpostproc.so.51
<fvw> silverzhao: 没有
<fvw> silverzhao: apt 完全没影响
<silverzhao> fvw: 郁闷！
<fvw> silverzhao: 如何硬解
<silverzhao> fvw: 哦～我用的是 arch.
<silverzhao> fvw: 在 smplayer 中将视频输出改成 vdpau 就好了。
<DawnFantasy> vdpau 就是 私有的是不是
<happyaron> silverzhao: 重新编译mplayer2或许就解决问题了
<silverzhao> 不知道呀，反正网上说 N卡可以用这个硬解，然后我就装了。
<happyaron> DawnFantasy: 似乎都开源了
<silverzhao> happyaron: 我是在 aur 上装的，不过还是很久以前了。我试试重新编译看看。
<happyaron> silverzhao: 这种问题一般就是library soname bump，你的程序就挂了。
<happyaron> 重新编译如果过了一般都能解决。
<silverzhao> happyaron: 好的，我试试去，多谢！
<fvw> silverzhao: 我的vdpau无法用
<silverzhao> fvw: 你的是 N 卡吗？
<DawnFantasy> happyaron, 那有一个不是的？
<fvw> silverzhao: 集成的intel
<fvw> silverzhao: 呵呵
<happyaron> DawnFantasy: 俩现在似乎都开了
<happyaron> DawnFantasy: nvidia的那个似乎开得比较晚
<silverzhao> fvw: 那就不清楚了。其实这个问题一直没明白，话说集成显卡不是用 cpu 的吗？这个硬解有意义吗？
<fvw> silverzhao: 里面有gpu的哦
<silverzhao> 求教 arch 中如何忽略依赖强制卸载一个软件？我看了下，似乎没有相关选项？
<fhmdgxs> silverzhao: f?
<silverzhao> 依赖 mplayer 的软件太多了。
<silverzhao> fhmdgxs: 不是……
<scriptkids> Rdd
<DawnFantasy> 能用就好。。。。。
<scriptkids> silverzhao: -Rdd 
<silverzhao> scriptkids: 谢谢！果然是这个！
<scriptkids> silverzhao: ^-^
<silverzhao> 有没有用过 smplayer2 的？据说好象更好？
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<fvw> silverzhao: vp那个是n专用的
<silverzhao> fvw: 我也听说好象是这样的，集成的就不清楚了。
<silverzhao> fvw: 你有用 smplayer2 吗？
<fvw> 有
<fvw> smplayer1
<silverzhao> fvw: 有何感慨吗？
<fvw> 支持mplayer2
<silverzhao> fvw: 最近看到论坛上有人提到 smplayer2，所以想看看效果如何。
<silverzhao> fvw: 我之前也是一直用的是 smplayer1
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<gebjgd> 连 jann arden的cd都买不到
<ofan> struct hostnet; 是哪个头文件里定义的
<ofan> 怎么man不到
<maxiaojun> lol
<nbubuntu> 有人在这 ??
<maxiaojun> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 竟然没在saturn找到era和jann arden的cd
<nbubuntu> maxiaojun ? 
<gebjgd> 就像《北京人在纽约》，还应该有一部小说《外地人在北京》:If you love him，bring him to Beijing, for it’s heaven; if you hate him, bring him to Beijing, for it’s hell.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: googlereader上的文章挺逗的 
<nbubuntu> maxiaojun : 谁可以教我安装在Gimp仲文 ? 
<gebjgd> nbubuntu: 直接改语言
<nbubuntu> 对不起，我忘了，它在Mac OSX snow leopard 
<nbubuntu> gebjgd : 对不起，我忘了，它在Mac OSX snow leopard 
<alvin_rxg> nbubuntu: 終端運行 LANG=zh_CN.utf8 gimp &
<alvin_rxg> :|
<nbubuntu> gebjgd : 这是Ubuntu的
<gebjgd> nbubuntu: nbubuntu 不知道你在说什么
<nbubuntu> gebjgd : 你使用过mac osx 吗？
<gebjgd> nbubuntu: 不用那破玩意
<nbubuntu> gebjgd :在 mac osx，如果你想使用仲文，你需要键入 /Applications/iCal.app/Contents/MacOS/iCal -AppleLanguages '(Zh-cn)'
<alvin_rxg> 有錢人，既然是 mac os， 還會去用 gimp ？
<nbubuntu> gebjgd : 你了解英语吗？
<gebjgd> nbubuntu: 不了解 我土鳖一个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 考虑是否买kindle dx中 不知道那东西对中文支持如何 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想给老爹买个。 又怕他自己搞不定
<nbubuntu> alvin_rxg : 为什么说我有钱？我使用的virtualbox巴廖
<nbubuntu> gebjgd : 你了解英语吗？
<nbubuntu> gebjgd : 对不起，我没有看到
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 还行
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 我有个4
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 界面能换中文？
<nbubuntu> 我想请问，谁知道如何仲文在运行Mac OSX的有关gimp
<gebjgd> nbubuntu: sorry, you should ask the stupid people who are using macosx,but not us
<nbubuntu> 我想问问，哪里下载GIMP仲文版本 ? 
<alvin_rxg> nbubuntu: gimp.org
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 没有什么界面， 进入以后就是书列表 很直白 但是原生的确实是英文系统
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你看看 hi-pda.com 的評論吧
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 不行。我爹一点英文不会
<nbubuntu> alvin_rxg : 没有
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 真不用看英文
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=59
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y E-INK - Geek Talks · 奇客怪谈 - Hi!PDA Hi!PDA - Powered by Discuz!
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 我又不在他身边
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 进去就是书列表
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 你可以让人刷个多看系统
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 设置什么的呢？
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 应该就是中文了
<nbubuntu> gebjgd : ?? why not ? who should I ask then ? which channel ?
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 懒得刷 没人会
<gebjgd> nbubuntu: #macos
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: ....我觉着不影响， 应该能顺畅使用没问题
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 因为你会英文
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 毕竟进去就是书列表， 如果不改设置就没问题
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 要是改设置呢？
<ictxiangxin> gebjgd: 对中文支持很好
<alvin_rxg> nbubuntu: http://gimp.lisanet.de/Website/Support.html
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y GIMP on OS X
<ictxiangxin> gebjgd: 越狱之后可以装字体，原生字体不太好看
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 我只能告诉你 k4原生系统没有中文
<nbubuntu> gebjgd ;问了，他们只知道英语巴廖
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 多看没刷过 很多人刷
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: fhmdgxs 那就算了 还是给他买汉王吧
<gebjgd> nbubuntu: sorry we dont know either
<ictxiangxin> 当然没有中文，都是代购的
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 嗯 国产的也不错， 类似的牌子也有一些
<ictxiangxin> 中国又没上市
<nbubuntu> gebjgd : oh , ok then thanks :D
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 马上去米国
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 所以能直接买
<nbubuntu> 但施 , 谁知道哪里下载GIMP仲文版本 ? please ? 
<ictxiangxin> gebjgd: 买的话代购也就贵80块钱
<ictxiangxin> gebjgd: 关键是没有你需要的中文
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 不在国内啊
<ictxiangxin> gebjgd: 但中文支持是有的，看中文资料没有问题
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 还是给他买汉王的完了 10寸的
<ictxiangxin> gebjgd: 汉王没用过，是eink的吗？
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 显然是
<ictxiangxin> gebjgd: 我对国产电子产品不报太大希望
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 都是国产的了
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 没啥好不好的
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alvin_rxg> jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gebjgd> 是是是是是是是是是是是是是是是
<sevk>  06:09
<jiero> 谁在 Ubuntu 中实验了 Wayland Demo ？
<jiero> Wayland + Xorg的 Dual 模式有人用了吗？
<wangmd21> 就看了下视频和资料，还没开始折腾呢
<alvin_rxg> 等 stable
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-12
<jiero> 切换去 XP
<jiero>  玩 1999 年的游戏。
<jiero> 希腊后裔的小美女，和小时候的 Emma Watson很像。
<MeaCulpa_> Emma Watson那么丑...
<jiero> MeaCulpa 我喜欢大嘴巴和她的笑容
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 好吧，我喜欢笑的
<MeaCulpa_> 嘴巴大的，喜欢笑得，美女多了去了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:  但是电影我看得不多，小孩的就更少了，所以才扯到她
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 解除u盾后，支付宝不仅可以付款，还能从工行卡充值。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363337 我本来是想方便买东西不用输入一大堆的密码以及嫌打开vbox麻烦，才解除u盾。没想到连从工行转钱到支付宝都不需要u盾了。也就是利用手机就能转钱，这是不是很不安全？ 因为我希望转钱时用u盾，淘宝上买东 …
<jiero> MeaCulpa 还有 20天
<MeaCulpa_> 小孩...BS 恋童癖
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 你。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 你想否认孩子的存在么。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> MeaCulpa_  还有 16天， tremz 公开
<jiero> hers who's her?
<sevk> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 我的六轮折腾： http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363338 我的六轮折腾： 第一轮、 第二轮、 第三轮、 第四轮、 第五轮、 第六轮、 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2012-02-12 9:26 
<Inode_LF> 哈皮龙
<YeLee> ljj_jjl2008那帖子都在安装和配置。
<xiaog> 人还是比较多啊
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 软件，在官网下载，和用“ git chone git://……/xxx,git"有区別吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363340 软件，在官网下载 和 用“ git chone git://git.savannah.nongnu.org/xxx.git ” 有区别吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lwaterl — 2012-02-12 9:41 
<xiaog> git
<xiaog> git是下载源码
<fengya90> opera的fcitx光标跟随现在有临时的解决方案吗？
<YeLee> fengya90:问iGoogle.
<ofan> 谁熟悉latex, '! Undefined control sequence.' 是什么问题？
<sevk> 新 其它类软件 • 请问在12.04下netbeans 7.0.1怎么改成中文界面呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363342 默认的界面是英文的，找了很久没找到设置的地方，求教大家 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-02-12 10:17 
<ofan> 人呢
<L-----D> 做开发还要中文界面~
<fishoneeyed> ofan: 没人了。都在睡觉。
<ofan> 大白天的睡什么觉
<yall> ...
<ofan> 一到周末就集体装死了..
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 有没有ubuntu11.10下能运行的vsphere client阿？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363347 求一个~ 找到的话就把windows给卸掉啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 zz131002165 — 2012-02-12 10:44 
<ofan> roylez: ...又惹着你了
<MaskRay> ofan: 我也碰到，很多时候按回车就忽略此错误了
<ofan> MaskRay: 这样编译就卡壳了，难道都要手动加个\nonstopmode ?
<MaskRay> ofan: xelatex -interaction=nonstopmode
<fengya90> YeLee: 我搜到的都是不能跟随所以才问的
<ofan> MaskRay: 好了，把\Latex改成\LaTeX就好了
<ofan> MaskRay: 直接latex abc.tex不行么？
 * yall 
<MaskRay> ofan: 不会
<pocoyo> happyaron: 。。离线下载的免费空间不够  才800M。
<YeLee>  fengya90: 你是用DM启动还是startx的？
<metbsd> DE?
<metbsd> DM?
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 同情一下 :D
<wangmd21> aron，哪都能看到你。。。。。。
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 我Arch下安装支付宝控件过程有什么错误？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363355 下载archlinux的AUR里面的aliedit 安装 Code: sh ./aliedit.sh Quote: Restart firefox to complete your changes Successfully installed Alipay Security Control Press any key to quit... 软链接 Code: ln -s /usr/lib/libpng14.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 或 Code: ln -s /usr/lib/libpng15. …
<imtxc> adam8157: github 里面弄博客  才300M  有图片的话很费空间啊...
<pocoyo> imtxc: 空间满的话 博客是不是不能再添加内容了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 够了 我自己的空间 只用了7M
<Cherrot> imtxc: 图片再用个别的空间呗？
<Cherrot> imtxc: 我一直放在 skydrive上
<imtxc> pocoyo: 不知道啊 我只是想的 还没那么多呢..
<imtxc> Cherrot: 我这里访问skydrive 挺慢
<L-----D> 我访问skydrive很快
<ofan> skydrive能外链？
<Cherrot> ofan: 一直都能的
<L-----D> 能吧
<imtxc> ofan: 可以的
<L-----D> skydrive还有单独的同步空间  
<Cherrot> 各位有使用 CloudFlare CDN的嘛？
<Cherrot> 貌似被墙了 有没有其他的CDN服务比较不错的？ 
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • Qsopcast的频道列表给墙了，看不成电视了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363359 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 — 2012-02-12 11:31 
<wangmd21> 有不容易被强的CDN都很贵。。。。
<Cherrot> wangmd21: 唉……
<franj> 为什么在haskell中，foldl不可以作用于无限链表，而foldr却可以。这好像与直觉相反。
<ofan> Cherrot: 我用
<ofan> 免费的，很不错
<MaskRay> franj: haskeller
<MaskRay> franj: 以下是个人理解，可能有出入。Haskell是call-by-need(lazy evaluation)的求值策略
<MaskRay> franj: 类似normal order（只是没有不必要的求值）
<MaskRay> roylez: 求op邀请lambdabot
<roylez> MaskRay: rejected.
<MaskRay> 11:48 <        MaskRay> @src foldl
<MaskRay> 11:48 <      lambdabot> foldl f z []     = z
<MaskRay> 11:48 <      lambdabot> foldl f z (x:xs) = foldl f (f z x) xs
<roylez> MaskRay: I hate bots.
<MaskRay> 11:49 <        MaskRay> @src foldr
<MaskRay> 11:49 <      lambdabot> foldr f z []     = z
<MaskRay> 11:49 <      lambdabot> foldr f z (x:xs) = f x (foldr f z xs)
<MaskRay> roylez: lambdabot是纯学术bot
<roylez> MaskRay: 问哈屁或者freeflying吧
<MaskRay> franj: 对于无限列表，foldl是没希望的
<MaskRay> franj: 而foldr最外层计算是f，如果f对第二个参数lazy，就可能在遍历完所有元素前返回结果
<happyaron> wangmd21: lol
<happyaron> wangmd21: 我是这里的op
<happyaron> pocoyo: 额
<happyaron> pocoyo: 悲剧
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见主席
<roylez> happyaron: .
<happyaron> roylez: 听说你学彪哥了？
<roylez> happyaron: ...
<wangmd21> happyaron ......
<wangmd21> happyaron 我一进来，第一眼就看到你了
<happyaron> wangmd21: :)
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么我的ubuntu无法更新了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363362 差不多两个月了 检查更新提示没有更新 按理以前每周都有更新内容的 我用的是台湾源 试过国内的网易源也是一样 统计信息: 发表于 由 xt1127 — 2012-02-12 11:50 
<franj> MaskRay: 我再思考一下，感觉思维还转不过来
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你下载完了没有？
<MaskRay> franj: 比如要对 foldl f z xs'@(x:xs) 求值，显然xs'非空（无限），所以取 = foldl f (f z x) xs 这种形式，该形式能否终结 <=> 原始能否终结
<happyaron> pocoyo: 下完了
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没下到本地
<franj> MaskRay: 明白了，可能我是受尾递归优化这个概念的影响，总是想着能够尾递归优化的foldl怎么却不能作用于无限列表,而不能尾递归优化的foldr却能。但其实两者根本没有关系。
<franj> MaskRay: 不过好像能够尾递归优化的函数，是否好不能作用于无限列表
<franj> MaskRay: "是否都不能"，打错
<zlei> ls 硬链接是用来备份文件的吗
<franj> zlei: 不是
<happyaron> 谁有凡客满XXX减XX优惠券啊。。。
<MaskRay> franj: 如果只用 空列表 和 至少有一个元素 这两个 pattern，且没有其他跳转流程，应该是不行的
<zlei> franj: 那有什么用呢
<MaskRay> franj: 实际中foldl表现很差，因为 (f z x) 都没求值，耗的空间可能比 foldr 多。一般用 foldl' 吧
<zlei> s ls -s nae /usr/local/sbin/nae
<zlei> ls: 无法访问/usr/local/sbin/nae: 没有那个文件或目录
<zlei> 4 nae
<zlei>  
<zlei> franj: 什么意思啊
<imtxc> 求一个 openbox 或者  fvwm  的配置包...
<franj> zlei: ls应该改成ln吧，-s是指软链
<imtxc> 弄来就差不多能用的  省得折腾.
<zlei> imtxc: awesome的要不要
<zlei> franj: 确实是ln我打错了
<imtxc> zlei: 那个我没用过,也行  谢谢你 
<zlei> imtxc: 发到哪呢
<imtxc> zlei: txc.yang@gmail.com
<imtxc> zlei: 弄过来直接能用就最好了,先用起来然后再学习着慢慢修改
<zlei> imtxc: 发了
<imtxc> zlei: 好谢谢
<zlei> 我还装了tint2,要和这个配合,tint2的配置也发给你了
<jiero> 发现，很多 CC 授权的都是要 $1下载费用的。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 能不能做个代理快点的传给我之类的？
<jiero> 好吧，还有 Public Domain的也是要费用才能下载的。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 在国内我木有这样的代理。。。
<happyaron> jiero: public domain 收费又如何，很正常
<jiero> happyaron: 其实还是少见的
<happyaron> jiero: GPL的软件一样可以收费
<jiero> happyaron: 少见啊。
<happyaron> jiero: source code也可以收费
<imtxc> zlei: 恩好,我先去装awesome  我看wiki 还要编译安装
<fanzeyi> zlei: 求围观awesome配置><  
<jiero> happyaron: 少见啊，少见啊。
<fanzeyi> zlei: fanzeyi1994@gmail.com >< thanks 
<happyaron> jiero: imapsync
<imtxc> ~~
<franj> MaskRay: 嗯，这样的话，感觉应该就是要尾递归优化的都不能lazy了。
<happyaron> jiero: 得是软件的使用者（广义）才有权利按照GPL要求源代码
<fanzeyi> zlei: 收到 thanks
<zlei> fanzeyi: 发给你了,我都是抄别人的
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 转发给你了.
<happyaron> jiero: 所以如果你连那个软件的用户都还不是，人家管你要钱买什么是合理合法的。
<fanzeyi> imtxc: >< 谢谢
<jiero> happyaron: 跟合法合理啥都没关系啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 我习惯免费用免费的，用后给钱。
<jiero> lol
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • thinkpad e40 安装A2时卡在登记帐户那里 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363368 一时手痒 安装时老是停留在填写帐户那里 我是断开了网络用U盘安装的 请问下有木有和我一样遭遇的 使用LIVECD时一切正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 x491001300 — 2012-02-12 12:20 
<zlei> imtxc: 你用的什么发行版
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧，刚才我说的第一个是音乐，第二个是游戏
<imtxc> zlei: ubuntu10.10   
<imtxc> zlei: 这是学校的机器 我的上面是 arch
<zlei> imtxc: 那源里有awesome啊
<jiero> 哦。
<imtxc> zlei: 恩 刚才看到了  装好了  这个配置文件放哪
<zlei> imtxc: 我也用arch
<zlei> imtxc: arch第三方源也有awesome
<imtxc> zlei: 哦啊  好完了我给它也装,原来用的openbox
<zlei> imtxc: .config/awesome/
<zlei> imtxc: ~/.config/awesome/
<fanzeyi> zlei: 俺tint2+awesome 然后tint2占了我awesome一半的屏幕..
<imtxc1> fanzeyi: 这俩配置文件都往哪放啊  没找到..
<fanzeyi> zlei: http://imagebin.org/198512 这个样子><
<metbsd> 虚拟机哪个好用啊
<fanzeyi> imtxc1: rc.lua丢到~/.config/awesome/ 里面   tint2的丢到~/ 应该..
<fanzeyi> metbsd: KVM ><
<zlei> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/62e9c496jw1dpzdxzkb4wj.jpg
<imtxc1> fanzeyi: 你把那俩文件放哪了呢?
<zlei> fan
<fanzeyi> imtxc1: 俺没放  俺还没看呢
<zlei> fanzeyi: ~/.config/tint2/
<fanzeyi> zlei: 嗯 我是俩屏幕.. 然后我一个屏幕是正常的 另外一个就是刚刚我发的图那样了。。
<imtxc1> zlei: 谢谢你的图啊  刚才注销了没收到你的消息
<imtxc1> 我再瞅瞅去
<zlei> 两屏我也不知道怎么配
<fanzeyi> zlei: 好吧 我去找找看
<fanzeyi> zlei: thanks
<zlei> http://weibo.com/shisanzhang  微博求关注
<kk> zlei,啥网址y 新浪微博注册 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<zlei> http://t.qq.com/yueduz 求关注 
<kk> zlei,啥网址y 张磊的微博_腾讯微博
<metbsd> kvm哪里下载
<zlei> kk: 不是机器人吗
<zlei> kk: 那么智能了
<zlei> ？
<kk> zlei, 真的是你不这么认为吗？  ㍤ 
<L-----D> metbsd, google
<metbsd> win7能用kvm吗
<kk> zlei, 是我是superintelligent的机器人。  ㍤ 
<imtxc> zlei: 额 弄进去之后登录什么都没有  重启了只有。。
<L-----D> metbsd, 应该不能
<fanzeyi> metbsd: kvm -- Kernel-based Virtual Machine
<fanzeyi> zlei: 发现个问题 tint2切换的桌面不能用modkey+esc返回>< 
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 我的进去awesome 里面啥都没 就一鼠标  点还不起作用啊。
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 显然就是啥都没
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 啊？
<fanzeyi> awesome是让你用键盘的不是让你用鼠标的
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 哦啊可是tint2 也没
<fanzeyi> imtxc: tint2显然不是自启动软件
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 你不设置他怎么自启动呢
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 按 super+return 键打开终端然后man awesome
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 哦 我以为直接扔里面就可以用了呢
<imtxc> fanzeyi: http://imagebin.org/198512 这是你的配置么 看起来不错啊。
<fanzeyi> imtxc: ...那个是BUG..可以无视tint2 >< 
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 就改了官方文件的配色..
<fanzeyi> zlei: 对了你的awesome配置文件配套的awesome的版本是?
 * kk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Evanescence> imtxc: 你能给我看看你的配置文件吗？ 就是刚才你发的图的那个配置文件， 我想要那个tag上的符号
<imtxc> Evanescence: 那是fanzeyi 的
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: ... 那个符号是我用GIMP胡乱画的。。
<Evanescence> fanzeyi:  你能给我看看你的配置文件吗？ 就是刚才你发的图的那个配置文件， 我想要那个tag上的符号
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: 你确定要用么..
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: 确定。用在awesome挺好看的
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 给我也发份我对着学学吧
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: http://imagebin.org/198515 是白色的透明图片。。。 比较难找。。><
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 俺还在改 等下改完发出来
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 哦好，
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac131395/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 只有一分钟生命的苍蝇 - AcFun.tv
<Evanescence> fanzeyi: thanks
<fanzeyi> Evanescence: imtxc: https://gist.github.com/1806466
<kk> fanzeyi ⇪ t: awesome — Gist
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 谢谢
<Kandu> adam8157: 原來用 kindle, region 還不能選 asia 啊
<adam8157> Kandu: 必然us
<Kandu> adam8157: 現在在書店搜什麼都是空，悔啊
<happyaron> Kandu: 过两天说不定还会有人给你发邮件。。。
<Kandu> happyaron: 有這樣的好事?
<happyaron> Kandu: 问你是不是真在美帝，不在的话就暂停你服务
<happyaron> lol
<Kandu> 哦，那我用 vps 連，在電腦上買買，然後 kindle 同步，應該沒問題吧?
<happyaron> en
<Kandu> adam8157: 地址隨便填麼?
<adam8157> Kandu: 我填的我们公司总部地址
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我用的DX，从来不联网。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 白瞎了，给我吧
<MaskRay> happyaron: 给op。应该怎么用的？
<happyaron> 自己看说明文档。。。
<MaskRay> 甚长。。不想看
 * happyaron is afk.
<MaskRay> lambdabot架子大，不愿来
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac254556/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 十月份最给力的翻唱 - AcFun.tv
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 貌似小屏幕不适合用awesome?
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 俺1024*768的还用awesome呢 
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 不过确实大屏幕爽一点而已><
<imtxc> 好像zlei 的屏幕挺大的。
 * [ub] 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 我现在也是1024  768
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 那有什么不爽的..
 * [ub] 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教如何架设openid或oauth服务 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363373 我知道这样也要修改网页程式，不过为将来考虑还是这样比较好。 给我电资料吧，喔目前还是不知道有没有开源的服务程式呢 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxr1234 — 2012-02-12 13:24 
<adam8157> roylez: .
<adam8157> roylez: 刚在切肉
<adam8157> roylez: 切了半斤腊肉 等会儿去喂野猫
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 土豪家都这么过的么？
<adam8157> roylez: 哈皮逆袭了呢
<adam8157> roylez: 同学给我送了10+斤香肠腊排骨
<adam8157> roylez: 这腊脊肉感觉味道有点怪 吃不惯
<zlei> imtxc: 我外接24的显示器
<zlei> fanzeyi: awesome v3.4.11 (Pickapart)
<adam8157> roylez: 川味腊香肠真心好吃
<imtxc> zlei: 我先去看wiki 去 进去啥都没 傻眼了
<fanzeyi> zlei: 嗯咱俩版本一样><
<zlei> imtxc: 你装了init2没有
<imtxc> zlei: tint2 装了
<zlei> 直接在终端输入tint2启动tint
<roylez> adam8157: 带点麻辣味的吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 对
<roylez> adam8157: 襄阳那边就这种味道
<imtxc> adam8157：真幸福啊 。
<adam8157> imtxc: :)
<roylez> adam8157: 不喜欢。我还是喜欢略带甜味的那种
<adam8157> roylez: 广味?
<roylez> adam8157: 不是。武汉或者黄陂风味的
<roylez> adam8157: 好久没吃到这样的了
<jiero> roylez: 吃啊吃或
<[ub]> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python Tkinter menu 例子 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363380 Code: from Tkinter import * def help_file():   main=Tk()   main.title('Message')   Message(main,text="This is a demo.")   main.mainloop()   def makemenu():   CmdBtn=Menubutton(mBar,text='File',underline=0)   CmdBtn.pack(side=LEFT,padx="2m")   CmdBtn.menu=Menu(CmdBtn)   CmdBtn.menu.add_command(label="Help",command=hel …
<jiero> roylez: 踢了也不提示一下
<roylez> jiero: .
<roylez> jiero: 不好意思，下次我知道了
<Cherrot> jiero: lol
<yall> /kick
<LOL_> bbe: srs?
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • Compiz Packagers PPA http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363385 http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/compiz-ppa/ tweak网站上找到的源 不知道为么软件里面看不到 有compiz的更新 包括各种特效插件等等 适合10.04和10.10 更新之后特效貌似没有增加 但感觉默认的特效更流畅 更眩了点 也更像苹果了 10.04 deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu YO …
<wzssyqa> 主席又踢谁了？
<roylez> wzssyqa: 袋鼠
<jiero> roylez: 我决定把你做到wesnoth的mod里去。。。
<roylez> jiero: .............
<jiero> roylez: 就让你和袋鼠对踢
<Cherrot> jiero: 好主意哎
<yunfan> jiero: 什么主意？
<Cherrot> jiero: 到时候我也要玩一玩~
<jiero> yunfan:  Cherrot: 是吧，我就用 roylez 的 twitter 头像勾画出他的形象然后放到 wesnoth 游戏里去
<Cherrot> jiero: lol
<yunfan> jiero: 这算什么good idea
<yunfan> 没啥新意阿
<jiero> yunfan: 没啥心意还差不多哦
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，win7 下用vmware 7.1.4 安装ubuntu后无法上网。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363388 本地机是用DHCP获取的IP地址，vmware用NAT与宿主机相连。。。。求各路大神解惑。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuzi_fan — 2012-02-12 14:23 
<jiero> yunfan: 不妨把你也放进去
<yunfan> jiero: 随便你
<imtxc> 我把 emacs 的字体配置成这样http://code.bulix.org/v1ee5x-81091   为什么结果是这样呢？http://imagebin.org/198522
<imtxc> 英文的间距很宽啊
<jiero> yunfan: 算了，画画麻烦的。
<yunfan> jiero: 直接用头像图就是了
<jiero> yunfan: 还是挺麻烦的——我是极度怕麻烦的。
<jiero> yunfan: 对画人/细微的东西没兴致——因为要不断涂改
<yunfan>  jiero 你干嘛非要画？
<imtxc> 能不能让两个英文占一个汉字的大小呢？
<Cherrot> imtxc: 你的等宽字体不是这样？
<jiero> yunfan: 因为上传公共服务器的要求是 GPL v2协议
<imtxc> Cherrot: http://imagebin.org/198522
<jiero> yunfan: 全部都是，不论什么
<Cherrot> imtxc: 感觉字号不一样大…… 我不用emacs，不清楚怎么配置 sorry :)
<imtxc> Cherrot: 这样配置的http://code.bulix.org/v1ee5x-81091
<imtxc> Cherrot: 好吧、、、
<Cherrot> imtxc: 再说你用的都不是等宽字体嘛
<imtxc> Cherrot: 啊？monaco 不是等宽么？
<Cherrot> imtxc: 没用过这个字体 不过微软雅黑势必不是吧
<imtxc> Cherrot: 觉得它的中文挺好看的
<Cherrot> imtxc: 找专业户吧 我不清楚emacs :D
<jiero> Cherrot: 似乎windows下的中文字体只跟等宽英文字体搭配。。。
<Cherrot> imtxc: 我独喜欢文泉驿微米黑~
<Cherrot> jiero: 还有这洁癖啊
 * jiero 动员了某人写中文字体。
 * jiero 等需要的时候会要求捐款因为不想自己出太多钱。
<MaskRay> jiero: 造福众生
<imtxc> 我用这样的字体配置为什么英文占一个中文的位置，间距很宽呢 ？ 谢谢大家  http://code.bulix.org/v1ee5x-81091
<imtxc> 我换其他字体试试先
<jiero> MaskRay: ;D 等着问你要钱 
<ofan> MaskRay: 你用emacs写tex?
<MaskRay> jiero: 还没赚钱
<ofan> octopress越用越顺手
<MaskRay> ofan: 对
<ofan> MaskRay: 所见所得？
<Cherrot> ofan: octopress 使用 markdown 语法来写？
<MaskRay> ofan: 可以朝这个方向努力。因为emacs是富文本编辑器，也可以内嵌图片。auxtex确实有显示 latex片段 的功能
<ofan> Cherrot: markdown,textile
<ofan> MaskRay: 不过还是要编译
<ofan> 把图片都放到skydrive了
<Evanescence> linux下有什么好的思维导图软件么？
<ofan> Evanescence: freemind
<Evanescence> ofan: thanks
<imtxc> Cherrot: 好像是monaco 字体就会变得这样宽。
<Cherrot> imtxc: 原来如此 :) 我英文一般只用 DejaVu，你的monaco看着倒挺cute的 :D
<imtxc> zlei: 给我看看你的emacs 配置文件中不  字体弄不合适了。。。
<imtxc> Cherrot: 这俩字体我看着挺舒服的  就弄不到一起。
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个是项目管理的。
<Evanescence> jiero: what ?
<jiero> Evanescence: 他的原开发者都跑了，做了 2个 fork ，你查查吧
<Cherrot> jiero: 这么惨淡？ 我记得这款软件名字叫的挺响的  可惜
<jiero> Cherrot: 做fork说明以前成功。
<Cherrot> jiero: 恩
<jiero> Cherrot: 不过fork 多的软件很少
<jiero> 凑不够人气啊。
<jiero> lol
<Evanescence> 能用就行，我只是把学习时的概念图做出来。
<L-----D> Evanescence, 用在线的吧
<L-----D> 方便
<yall> fcitx?
<Evanescence> L-----D: 不错的主意，有推荐的么？
<L-----D> google?
<jiero> Evanescence:  github。lol
 * jiero 遁走
<Evanescence> L-----D: 哈哈，这种大多英文，况且这种要用了才知道，所以问老手比较好hao
<Evanescence> jiero 我倒是把github作为firefox的默认搜索引擎了，不错bucuo
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 求助一下，关于这个美化 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363391 求助一下，关于这个美化http://server.zol.com.cn/266/2665811.html 我做到这一步，打开CompizConfig Setttings Manager,鼠标向下拉倒“桌面”选项，取消勾选“Ubuntu Unity Plugin”并激活“Ubuntu Unity Plugin Rotated”....后来提示发现冲突，我选了解决冲突，然后强行设 …
 * Cherrot 头痛难忍 F*ck...
<imtxc> Cherrot: 感冒哇？
<Cherrot> imtxc: 不是 就是后脑勺疼，像是血管在钻一样…… 
<imtxc> Cherrot: 哦啊 DejaVu Sans Mono 这个不错，就是很难弄到刚好一个汉字俩字母的大小 
<Cherrot> imtxc: 这个问题好像坛子里讨论过（不是你发的帖子吧?），我不太在乎这个，就没关注:) 
<imtxc> Cherrot: 不是我发的 我去查查
<Cherrot> imtxc: 兼顾中英文对齐的等宽开源字体：文泉驿等宽正黑   要不要试一下这个~
<imtxc> Cherrot: 恩
<Evanescence> 奶奶的，freemind安装完了，还无法打开，在命令行里打开，得到java Exception，像YaPc一样，也是Java的问题。。。。这UIubuntu下的Java咋这么让我纠结啊 
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 有这么严重？ 什么exceptiona 
<L-----D> Evanescence, 你装的是sun java么
<L-----D> Evanescence, openjdk是废品
<Cherrot> L-----D: 有这么极端么……
<happyaron> L-----D: 你太极端了
<L-----D> 什么极端？
<imtxc> Cherrot: 我觉得这样   文泉驿等宽微米黑  14  DejaVu Sans Mono 12  已经就不错了。
<imtxc> :-D
<Cherrot> imtxc: :) 能差不多对齐就可以了~ 
<happyaron> L-----D: 我在ubuntu上从来没配置成功过sun jdk，倒是openjdk直接apt-get就可以
<imtxc> Cherrot: 恩
<Cherrot> L-----D: openJDK 还是很好用嘛 ~
<Evanescence> Cherrot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/838721/
<L-----D> sun java也直接apt-get就可以
<Evanescence> L-----D: 我不知道，检查哪个包啊？ 我搜索了下，不知道哪个时主要的那个包
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 不是有 Jpackage麼？？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 第一次启动竟然不创建默认配置就说默认配置找不到？ 太离谱了
<L-----D> openjdk和标准的java库不兼容，所以除非开发者特别注意，否则很可能没法用
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 嗯，我的某個 梯子都是基於java 用 openjdk-1.6..
<L-----D> 虽然说现在oracle基本就是在抄openjdl
<happyaron> L-----D: 我只听说抱怨openjdk效率不行，第一次听说标准不同，lol
<happyaron> L-----D: RH搞icedtea的时候又不是白痴
<Evanescence> 纠结，我把两个都装上行不行啊？ 这两个的名之分别是什么啊？
<L-----D> 都装上也不行
<Cherrot> Evanescence:  在javadoc里面对出现HeadLessException的原因的解释是:  当使用对显示设备,键盘,鼠标等的系统调用时,而本地的显示设备,键盘,鼠标等不支持调用就会出现该异常.    
<L-----D> ubuntu不像win
<Cherrot> 找不到显示设备 
<Cherrot> Evanescence: ?
<L-----D> 你必须用updater afternative
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 可以的，，用 update-alternatives 選擇用哪個
<L-----D> 选择一个
<Cherrot> 各位看看异常栈嘛  我怎么不觉得是JVM的问题？
<L-----D> happyaron, 我并不是说他开发的不好，就是实现不完全一致  而大部分程序都是按照sun java的标准写的
<Evanescence>  ~  | ♪ » update-alternatives --config java                                                                                                                                                                2 ↵  «  
<Evanescence> There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/jav
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ,, 你用 7...
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是7 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> 共有 2 个提供“java”的程序。
<CyrusYzGTt>   选项    命令
<CyrusYzGTt> -----------------------------------------------
<CyrusYzGTt>    1           /usr/lib/jvm/jre-1.5.0-gcj/bin/java
<CyrusYzGTt> *+ 2           /usr/lib/jvm/jre-1.6.0-openjdk.x86_64/bin/java
<Evanescence> 就只有这个啊，算了，这代码的事情我不懂的，还是找在线的工具吧。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 默认的GUI 风格变得好漂亮~
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ,,, ,我只有 gcj1.5 openjdk 1.6...
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 我没问题
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 亲测 OpenJDK7，不会抛出headless异常
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 难道时我的安装依赖有问题？ 我用aptitude装的，
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 尝试一下 DISPLAY=:0 freemind
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 你試試用 openjdk 7 能不能用 freenet,, 
<gebjgd> Evanescence: freemind是啥
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 还是一样的错误。你时怎么装openjdk7的？我估计我没装好。
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 一个思维导图，概念导图。
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 我似乎想起了什么 等一下
<L-----D> Evanescence, 你报什么错 贴出来看看
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 就是流程图那类的?
<gebjgd> Evanescence: Dia, yEd 随意
<Evanescence> gebjgd: : http://paste.ubuntu.com/838721/
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 这些不会用啊，简单么？
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 简单极了
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 目前在源里安装openjdk7的话会把jre6也给装上的
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 直接上手
<Cherrot> Evanescence: sudo update-alternatives --config java 所以这个命令不应该只显示一个java运行时 至少应该是两个
<Evanescence> gebjgd: Dia，yEd这是两个软件的名字么？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 我当时手动更改了默认JRE为Java7
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 是
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 只有一个，
<L-----D> 它是抱怨你这个文件找不到
<L-----D> /home/chris/.freemind/auto.properties
<Cherrot> Evanescence: Java6?
<Cherrot> L-----D: 不是那个问题 那个问题无关痛痒
<Evanescence> Cherrot: java7
<Cherrot> L-----D: 是后面的headless异常导致的  怀疑是找不到显示设备
<Cherrot> Evanescence: DISPLAY=:0 freemind 也不行？
<Evanescence> Cherrot: yes
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 难道时因为我在Awesome下的缘故？
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 装的是 openjdk-7-jre 这个包么？
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 没有安装，现在装上试试shishi
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 可以了 
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 神奇，没装JRE怎么运行的Java程序……
<L-----D> ...
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 可以运行了？
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 我前面不是问你么，安装的包的名字是什么。。。
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 嘿嘿
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 是的shide
<Evanescence> 果然是aptitude的依赖不够好啊
<L-----D> 嗯
<happyaron> L-----D: 我的意思不是说它好，而是它实现的标准是和sunjdk完全一致的。。。
<L-----D> happyaron, 你稍微google一下 就能看到很多结果说明他们的区别
<L-----D> 而且sun java里带了很多 sun com.sun的包
<happyaron> 额。可能是吧。但我一直认为用java写程序约等于刷流氓。
<happyaron> 哪个实现都suck
<Cherrot> happyaron: ...为啥……
<happyaron> Cherrot: java就是一耍流氓的语言
<L-----D> 那c#呢
<happyaron> 在win上用C#没问题，在linux上用C#也是耍流氓。
 * happyaron 其实主要还是mono不给力加各种顾虑很多。
<L-----D> mono确实不给力
<imtxc> happyaron: 为什么说JAVA耍流氓了呢？
<yue> rails和ruby on rails分别是什么东西？
<Evanescence> mono是什么啊？
<L-----D> Evanescence, C#的linux port
<MaskRay> 非要用jvm的话还是用scala吧
<L-----D> yue, ruby是语言 ror是框架
<yue> 那rails=ror吗？
<L-----D> 我理解rails就是指的ruby on rails
<L-----D> 因为那个项目就叫rails 用ruby写的 所以叫ror  我这么理解
<CyrusYzGTt> .net
<MaskRay> happyaron: 耍流氓是不是指要装一堆依赖，而且还不好安装？
<yall> .
<fanzeyi> L-----D: rails不就是ror么.... 
<fanzeyi> L-----D: Ruby on Rails，简称RoR或Rails， zhwp.org/wiki/Rails
<happyaron> MaskRay: 运行也有问题啊。。。
<[ub]> 新 窗口管理器 • [Stumpwm]进入不了 提示"no non-whitespace characters in string" http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363398 arch,按ｗｉｋｉ上安的，安装过程没看到提示错误 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Stumpwm ，过程如下 With Quicklisp (recommended) 1. Install SBCL pacman -S sbcl 2. Get Quicklisp at the Quicklisp website curl -O http://beta.quicklisp.org/quicklisp.lisp 3. Load …
<L-----D> Stumpwm is a tiling, keyboard driven X11 Window Manager written entirely in Common Lisp. 
<L-----D> 貌似已经有一段时间没更新了嘛
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.cn/Learning-GNU-Emacs-Elliott-James/dp/0596006489/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1329033904&sr=8-11  这书咋着这么贵？
<[ub]> imtxc ⇪ ti: Learning GNU Emacs/James Elliott-图书-卓越亚马逊 [lisp]
<L-----D> 看盗版吧
<L-----D> Learning GNU Emacs, 3rd Edition.chm
<L-----D> 我这里正好有呢
<imtxc> L-----D: ubuntu 看chm很不舒服
<L-----D> 那就下pdf的
<imtxc> L-----D: 这本书是教lisp 的么
<L-----D> 没有吧
<L-----D> 你想学lisp找专门的书吧
<Cherrot> L-----D: 那本 Common Lisp 怎样？
<imtxc> L-----D: 没，也就看看  
<L-----D> Cherrot,  我没学过CL ;D
<Cherrot> L-----D: 哦
<imtxc> L-----D: 学点了好看懂别人的配置文件然后改改自己用
<vamadir> zhubajie.com 样有吗？
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> L-----D: 它那英文的书为啥就那么贵呢
<L-----D> 价格和国外看齐呗
<L-----D> 有的有影印版的  便宜
<gebjgd> imtxc: 天朝人民的收入水平太低
<L-----D> 就电子书倍 还方便查字典
<imtxc> gebjgd: 额  也对  不过这本书好像没有影印的
<imtxc> gebjgd: 问问你的archlinux 用的什么桌面啊。。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 几年不变的openbox
<jiero> ls
<jiero> roylez: 主席
<L-----D> 有没有人研究过自己写wm
<imtxc> L-----D: 那个  有必要么还
<L-----D> 我想写一个针对TV界面的 WM 类似ubuntu tv
<MaskRay> 有空的话还是写些 自动布局 算法，让其他 wm 用
<CyrusYzGTt> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q2006666702.htm?pid=mail.wen9
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 为什么假金会将你的皮肤染绿？ - 精华知识 - 搜搜问问
<jiero> Destine: 有什么内部消息？
<Destine> jiero, 什么消息？
<jiero> Destine: 关于 ubuntu的内部消息
<Destine> jiero, 不知道你想知道啥。。。
<L-----D> Destine, 我想知道ubuntu tv有眉目了么
<jiero> Destine: en 我在没话找话。。。
<jiero> 原谅我吧。
<Destine> jiero, 嗯。。。望天。。。今天天气不错。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你在搭讪?
<gebjgd> jiero: 我以为你对女人没有兴趣
<Evanescence> Progress for '/home/chris/2012-02-12-163622_1920x1080_scrot.png'
<Evanescence> Omploaded '/home/chris/2012-02-12-163622_1920x1080_scrot.png' to http://ompldr.org/vY3J3bw
<Evanescence> Progress for 'piped data'
<Evanescence> Omploaded 'piped data' to http://ompldr.org/vY3J3cA
<[ub]> Evanescence,啥网址y omploader
<Evanescence> Success.
<jiero> Destine: 如果问你要捐款，能要到吗？
<imtxc> Evanescence: 厉害 弄好了啊
<Destine> jiero, 什么的捐款啊？
<Evanescence> imtxc: 不过就是替换下theme文件里的图片名字而已。
<imtxc> Evanescence: 你这屏幕分辨率这么高
<jiero> Destine:  写中文字造字体。
<Evanescence> imtxc: 还行吧。1920x1080
<jiero> Destine: 我现在在两个人间当桥梁作用，不太会沟通。
<Destine> jiero, 就。。。什么叫“写中文字造字体”？
<imtxc> Evanescence: 我把跟zlei 要的配置文件扔进去不起作用  主要是不知道awesome 的键盘操作。。  鼠标点又不起作用
<Cherrot> jiero: 一个人负责写 你来矢量化？
<jiero> Destine: 我以前和 FangQ联系过，让我父亲写，但是他写过7张就放弃了。
<jiero> Cherrot: 不是我负责矢量化，是wqy负责
<Evanescence> imtxc: 很可能时他的配置文件require其他的lua文件，而你没有，
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦
<Destine> jiero, 回答下问题行不。。。
<Evanescence> 默认的键盘操作看下man就行了。
<jiero> Destine 就是手写文字，制作字体
<jiero> Destine哦，仅限汉语
<imtxc> Evanescence: 恩  应该是这样
<jiero> Destine:  怎么能拉住那个人不让他轻易放弃呢。
<Destine> jiero, 这个意思。
<Evanescence> imtxc: 你看一下他的配置文件就好了，如果他有git repo，那就直接clone下，把你自己的mv掉。
<Destine> jiero, 我也出去要过捐款，真是千难万难。
<Destine> jiero, 最后得出的结论是，一定要靠自己。得让东西赚钱，自然就有人投钱。这和公益不冲突的。
<jiero> Destine: 需要实际的有意义的捐款，才比较好要——或者碰到我这种笨蛋。
<imtxc> Evanescence: 没有。。
<Evanescence> imtxc: 那就看rc.lua。一定要看的。不然白搭，copy别人的config就是自己拿来看的。我也是这么开始配置的。
<imtxc> Evanescence: 是啊，关键我现在的情况是只能在gnome 里面看 改改然后进去试，如果不行 只能重启进gnome 再看。。。
<jiero> Destine: 哦。是不是直接问 
<jiero> Destine 如果问 FSF 要，容易不？ $50 
<Destine> jiero, 嗯，不容易。
<Destine> jiero, 你不如问canonical要。
<jiero> Destine: 所以我问你哦
<Destine> jiero, 我吗？我不是canonical的人呀？
<Evanescence> imtc你开一个终端，ctrl-alt-F1，然后在里面改，改完了在awesome下Ctrl-Mod4-R重启Awesome。
<jiero> Destine: 额。。。你说话比较有分量。。。
<Destine> jiero, 我能帮你什么呢？
<jiero> Destine: 首先，能告诉我如何协调2个人交流的基本么？一方是 FangQ，没有很多时间的感觉，另一方是果实民——。 然后若成功开始写，怎么样维持他有毅力写完那么多字。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: Destine 是啥身份？这么有份量？
<jiero> Evanescence: 和一叶一样是Ubuntu Local Team的，不过似乎更活跃——
<Destine> jiero, 我觉得让两个人要交流起来，最需要的是共同点。
<jiero> Destine：共同点，都是想要为开源做贡献。
<Evanescence> jiero: 原来如此
<brianwang> 哦，有兴趣做点开源的项目
<brianwang> 报个名
<Cherrot> brianwang: 有兴趣用java做吗？
<Destine> jiero, 嗯，还有呢？
<jiero> brianwang: 。。。无限你可报名的。我报了无数个名了。。。
<brianwang> Cherrot, 有
<jiero> Destine: 还有。。。都是用Linux的。。。
<brianwang> Cherrot, 做什么相关的呢？服务器？
<Cherrot> brianwang: 我在计划做个UML作图工具，感觉开源的工具都半死不活的
<imtxc> Evanescence: how to restert awesome?
<brianwang> Cherrot, 不谋而合
<brianwang> Cherrot, 很感兴趣
<imtxc> Evanescence: restart
<brianwang> Cherrot, 就觉得StarUML做的不错，性能很好，其他的嘛，都tmd收费
<Cherrot> brianwang: 最近发现了个很棒的Java数学图形类库 JGraphX，瞬间让我觉得这个项目靠谱了
<brianwang> Cherrot, 好的，我邮箱wangxydlut@gmail.com
<Destine> jiero, 。。。行。。。让一个人给钱，就得让他看到给钱能得到点什么。
<Cherrot> brianwang: 我现在一直用闭源的免费产品 Visual Paradigm
<Cherrot> brianwang: 好的
<brianwang> Cherrot, 保证每天最少一个小时，一周10小时的工作量
<Evanescence> imtxc: Ctrl-Mod4-r to restart
<Cherrot> brianwang: 这个倒不需要保证啥 哈哈 兴趣而已
<brianwang> Cherrot, 用什么源码管理？git？
<jiero> Destine: 我愿意支付 $65 
<brianwang> Cherrot, ^_^，不保证没意思的，经常半途而废
<imtxc> Evanescence: Mod4?
<Cherrot> brianwang: 嗯。现在只是个想法，等有了个初步设计后再开始项目，不然都是空谈:)
<Evanescence> imtxc: mod4 ~= windows 按键
<brianwang> Cherrot, 完全同意，找愿意合作并且长期坚持的人，很难
<Destine> jiero, to be frank，我就不愿意。现在需要捐款的项目这么多，要是我就愿意捐给我觉得有前途的项目，免得我的钱白费了。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求助划分sda的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363407 我的安装的ubuntu10.04版本的虚拟机下的，我虚拟机里面弄个20G的硬盘大小，但是我安装过程中，却是系统自己给我分区的。结果我一看 boot分区把资源占尽了 我都没有办法新创建扩展分区了。该怎么减少boot分区的大小但是不能破坏系统。我第一次把bo …
<brianwang> Destine, 那你不如捐给ubuntu了，^_^
<brianwang> Destine, 或者捐给Node。js?
<jiero> Destine: 我如何设计好呢，我就说写完 GB2312 就付 $30。。。——不包括工本费？
<jiero> lol
<Destine> brianwang, 我捐给ubuntu吗？直接捐给我就好。
<jiero> Destine: 我和你不一样，我会找很少人的项目，又重要的鼓励作者。
<Destine> jiero, 别弄成付30啊！多伤感情。
<jiero> Destine: 。。。
<jiero> Destine: 然后再帮他作出一个 wesnoth 的 游戏
<Destine> jiero, 就跟人家说希望你写下去，这30是xxx的捐款，希望你好好使用。游戏就做呗。
<jiero> Destine: 恩。一直缠着就好了。
<jiero> 纠缠是一种艺术。。。
<Destine> jiero, 切记别缠烦。我缠烦过人家。再也不理我了。
<imtxc> 又重启来了~~~~
<Cherrot> Note that default style must be explicitly named in this case, missing the style out sets no global style on the cell when the semi-colon starts the string.  有人能帮我解释一下这句话什么意思么？  后半句没看懂
<imtxc> Evanescence: 默认这个用着也挺好的。
<Cherrot> 突然看懂了 Orz...
<brianwang> Cherrot, 你邮箱多少？
<Evanescence> imtxc: 我就是默认的theme。
<Cherrot> brianwang: 刚才加你gtalk了 Cherrotluo[at]gmail.com
<imtxc> Evanescence: 嘿嘿 我也学学你的配置吧可以不。
<brianwang> OK
<imtxc> 现在有俩了 我对比对比就能看懂了。
<Evanescence> imtxc: github.com/numbchild
<fvw> hi
<[ub]> fvw, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<jiero> Destine: 哦。
<jiero> Destine: 那么我尽量注意用语。
<imtxc> jiero: 也不能太注意啊~~^^
<jiero> Cherrot: 你说的 UML 其实我一直记着一个 a 打头的。 ArgoUML 查到。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我用过 还有 UMLet 感觉这两个是做的最好的开源产品了
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦忘了 还有 yed
<jiero> Cherrot: 呵，我对 UML 都不了解的
<imtxc> Evanescence: 你的这个dotfiles 197M ...
<Cherrot> jiero: 就是感觉都不能较好的满足需要:)  我看看fork argoUML 和 利用这个类库自己开发哪个更容易一些吧
<yue> Cherrot:有兴趣做Qt的吗？
<Cherrot> yue: Qt 只是了解点皮毛:)
<ofan> yue: 做什么
<jiero> Destine: 谢谢，忘记说了
<Destine> jiero, 没问题~
<yue> 可以在calligra flow基础上添加UML功能
<jiero> yue: QT 是外皮而已吧。
<vamadir> 大家，猪八戒样还有有吗？？
<Destine> jiero, 推荐本书给我吧~
<Destine> jiero, 不要英文的，烦了。
<yue> jiero:嗯，不过用现成的外皮可以减少工作量
<ofan> 做过一个
<ofan> 类似dia的
<Evanescence> imtxc: 大而全啊。
<imtxc> Evanescence: 恩 发现了 啥都有。
<fvw> imtxc: hi
<[ub]> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • linux的优越性？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363411 我是个电脑的门外汉，家里的电脑装了ubuntu也有半年的时间，应该说只是会些皮毛的使用（基本都是图形界面，终端只会几个简单的命令）。 用linux主要是因为他开源和自由的原因，这个太赞了。自己感觉linux下的很多应用软件只是能使用而已， …
<jiero> Destine: 啊。找我推荐书？
<jiero> lol
<Destine> jiero, 怎么啦？
<jiero> Destine:  等 20天，我写完了给你。。。
<Destine> jiero, 要那么久。现在呢？
<jiero> Destine: 我多年不看书了1
<Destine> jiero, 好吧。。
<jiero> Destine:  因为我还没整理好，也没正式开始写呢。
<jiero> Destine: 为什么你经常用食物骚扰 哈皮呢
<Destine> jiero, 因为开心啊，他在家吃得好惨，我在家吃得好好。
<kratos2012> 大家谁知道怎么把VIM里面的文本复制到其他程序啊，我用"+y不好使
<fvw> kratos2012: "* "+
<kratos2012> fvw: 再次谢谢TAT
<jiero> Destine: 够酷 
 * jiero 鼓掌
<kratos2012> fvw: 用不用先打开V模式选中文本？	
<fvw> kratos2012: yes
<fvw> yy 不用
<kratos2012> 然后输"*空格"+就行了吗？
<kratos2012> 我还是不行啊。。我是想把文本复制然后粘贴到chrome里
<kratos2012> fvw: 我用"*y 和"+y都不行。。提示172 lines yanked
<iaXe> hiya
<iaXe> 请教问题：oneiric装了gnome 3，怎么看起来和gnome 2一样啊？
<iGoogle> iaXe: 安装1204吧。
<Cherrot> iaXe: gnome-shell ?
<jiero> iaXe: 因为 GNOME Fallback mode就类似的
<iaXe> 各位。。。不懂。。。。
<iaXe> 1204不是还没出么。。。再等两天
<fvw> "+y 是clipborad
<iGoogle> iaXe: 过渡版本，支持没那么好。如果你硬件都支持得好，应该选LTS版本。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://wangyou.pcgames.com.cn/zhuanti/lol/video/1202/2443837.html?ad=2740
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 暗夜猎手薇恩视频 PLU小米英雄联盟坑爹宝典_英雄联盟视频_太平洋游戏网
<Cherrot> iaXe: 是不是进入的 fallback模式？
<iGoogle> g2和g3，看着有啥区别嘛。你要截图才知道，g3支持控件矢量截图。
<iGoogle> gtk2 gtk3
<iGoogle> 控件也支持rgba
<iaXe> iGoogle: 好的
<iaXe> Cherrot: 啥叫fallback模式？
<jiero> iaXe: 就是返回模式——要求更低
<iGoogle> 那是说硬件不支持的情况，界面变得和老版本一样的显示模式。
<Cherrot> iaXe: 显卡不太强大，对3D渲染支持的有问题时，会使用fallback模式，相当于回退到gnome2
<fvw> iaXe: 一般都不需要
<jiero> iaXe: 用 fedora 17 就好了。
<jiero> iaXe: 因为支持 CPU 替代 显卡，就没必要 fallback 模式了， 也是这样 fallback 模式在 gnome 3.4里被抛弃
<iaXe> Cherrot: 哦，我用的是虚拟机，跑在笔记本上。
<iGoogle> 虚拟机，，
<jiero> iaXe: 。。。
<iaXe> 我的真机是10.04，总是不开显示器，从笔记本上远程过去的。。。
<Cherrot> iaXe: 那极有可能是用不了咯……
<iaXe> -____-
<jiero> iaXe: 也许可以吧。。。
<jiero> iaXe: 用 fedora 17 + gnome 3.4
<iGoogle> 真机，安装1204。无问题的。
<iaXe> 不清楚啊，今天本想体验一下gnome3的
<iGoogle> 别删除1004就是。
<jiero> iaXe: 虚拟 fedora 17
<iaXe> iGoogle: 现在怎么从11.10 upgrade到1204？
<iaXe> jiero: 这里不是 ubuntu－cn么。。。。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你不应该告诉他 fedora是小白鼠系统嘛。
<gebjgd> iaXe: 错了 这里是arch-cn
<jiero> iaXe: 管呢。
<jiero> iGoogle: 他就是个小白鼠。。。
<gebjgd> iaXe: archlinux用户组
<gebjgd> iaXe: jiero是捣乱的 基佬
<iGoogle> iaXe: 新安装，保留原1004就是。
<jiero> iaXe: 升级没意思啊。直接iso下载装多块啊
<iaXe> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,你怎麼 把 iaXe 推給 我們 fedora
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 是我。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你个。。。
<iaXe> 崩溃，我的各种设置和环境啊
<iGoogle> 下次，把 fedora的，都踢了。 nnnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..好吧。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,阿姨，，不要，，，
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad: 在么
<snugglecat> iGoogle: 支持
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不在
<iaXe> 我去下个1204来试试好了，还是装在虚拟机里。。。
<snugglecat> gebjgd: 他有老婆就忘了老友了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 他天天和老婆爱爱呢 哪有时间陪你
<snugglecat> 是阿
<snugglecat> maya 在么
<iaXe> iGoogle: 咦？从哪里下载1204呀？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: maya 我越画越像男的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,不要跟我說，，maya表明了不喜歡寡人
<snugglecat> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 但是 maya願意讓 我 調戲
<snugglecat> ....
<iGoogle> iaXe: 去官网，下iso。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: maya是基佬 伪萝莉
<iGoogle> cdimage.ubuntu.com 大概是这。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ ubuntu.com)
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ，，不是，，我看過真人照片
<iaXe> ubuntu.org.cn算是官网吧？
<iaXe> iGoogle: 
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 假的
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,, 
<iGoogle> 这是国内社区网站。国内官网。
<Evanescence> calibre 无法启动的。 [1]    19658 segmentation fault (core dumped)  calibre。 有人知道怎么解决么？ 我google过了，没找到解决办法。
<iaXe> 哦，我要去ubunbu.com啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 哈哈，你还是被我屏蔽了呢
<jiero> snugglecat: 你也是
<gebjgd> 基佬屏蔽我
<jiero> 然后轮到 CyrusYzGTt 
<iGoogle> Evanescence: 段错误。找谁都没用的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<iGoogle> 找作者吧。 Evanescence
<jiero> iGoogle: 有用啊，换个发行版也许就好了
<snugglecat> jiero: 我也是什么
<iGoogle> jiero: nnnnd
<iGoogle> 玩打袋鼠游戏去。
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 额，要怎么报bug啊？ 有什么命令可以找出更加信息的信息来的？
<iGoogle> 软件不同。估计直接给终端输出就可以。
<iGoogle> 有些软件，带参数，可以输出详细的调试信息。
<Evanescence> iGoogle: thanks
<iaXe> 官网上也没有哦。。。。我去论坛转转
<iGoogle> iaXe: 胆子大点的话。把/etc/apt/source.list里面的oneric 改成 precise，就可以了。直接升级。
<iGoogle> 搞死系统，不负责。 :D
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 哎，这倒是个好办法哦 
<iaXe> iGoogle: 报告，刚看到这个方法，正在试。。。
<iGoogle> 新人，估计搞死几率大。熟悉的，没问题。
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 直接换发行版吧
<Cherrot> iaXe: 谨慎……小心搞死系统
<iaXe> 如果我没死，我会回来报告的
<iGoogle> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iaXe§ 好樣的，，
<iaXe> 唉，我的水管网啊
<iaXe> 小细水管
<gebjgd> iaXe: 大不了重装呗
<gebjgd> iaXe: 反正ubuntu就是为了重装的
<iaXe> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iaXe§ 我也是 ，，所以我都是下載  iso升級的
<iGoogle> 死arch。又胡说。
<namoamitabuddha> 不清楚是否是 ipw2200 问题
<gebjgd> ubuntu号称最快 什么最快 重装最快
<iaXe> 谁给我个1204的64位iso的下载地址？我找半天找不到
<iGoogle> 重装系统的，都是小白。 gebjgd 估计你也是。
<namoamitabuddha> 每次要重载内核驱动，否则上网困难。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: n年没动我的arch了
<iaXe> 别瞎说，我的1004用了两年了，从来没有重装过
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 那你用ub，就要重装？
<namoamitabuddha> iaXe: 4月还没到了。
<gebjgd> iaXe: 是啊 因为你平时不用他
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 没用过ub
<iGoogle> 那胡说啥。 lol
<Cherrot> iaXe: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<[ub]> Cherrot ⇪ t: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<namoamitabuddha> 没用过 Ubuntu 的是不是该 t 了？看 channel 名字。
<snugglecat> 我把maya的五官都画成一堆了
<iaXe> Cherrot: 谢！
<snugglecat> 挤成一堆了
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 他兩年前也折騰過，後來換 archlinux 了，到處推薦…
<namoamitabuddha> 求教
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我注册ubuntu论坛的时候是2006年
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明明是2006年
<iaXe> 好了，我要开始了，一会儿见各位
<CyrusYzGTt> iaXe§ 勇士再會
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: archlinux 你也是差不多兩三年前才開始的呀
<ictxiangxin> 傻子才重装，整个一外行
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 哦。继续爆料。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊 之间用了opensuse fedora
<iGoogle> 玩distro的，都是小白。 gebjgd
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 爆不了啥料。無非就是這兩三年他一直是 archlinux 而已。
<iGoogle> 换来换去，一个都玩不好。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 恩 现在在玩win
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 所以停留在 archlinux 了咯
<silverzhao> 今天重装了arch，不知道大家字体渲染用的什么？每次都用aur中的cario-ubunt等几个包，下载实在太慢，所以想换了。
<iGoogle> 那我爆料。 gebjgd 是吹牛大王
<alvin_rxg> silverzhao: 不需要特意的換這幾個包，把自個兒的字體渲染調好就行了。
<silverzhao> alvin_rxg: 哎，自带的不行呀，字体太细了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 来下载我的 animal mod改
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 恩 超级能吹
<silverzhao> alvin_rxg: 而且还有点模糊。
<alvin_rxg> silverzhao: hinting 改一下，或者裏邊加個 bold
<iGoogle> fontconfig是复杂的。很难改成好看的效果。
<silverzhao> alvin_rxg: 据说cairo-ubuntu包里是加上了次像素平滑等，所以看起来好看多了。
<alvin_rxg> 啥是次像素？
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 你估计要求不高。 :D
<iGoogle> 完蛋，iaxe估计死掉了。
<alvin_rxg> 這不是挺好的啊 http://uploadpie.com/wfLiD
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<iGoogle> 浏览器的字体，和系统的，有差别的。你理解都不对嘛。
<iGoogle> 浏览器不完全遵循fontconfig的。都是自己一套。
<namoamitabuddha> 字体太难调节了。
<alvin_rxg> xD  誰說不遵循了
<iGoogle> 部分调用系统的环节，通过系统来遵循的。部分。
<fvw> iGoogle: chrome的还尅
<silverzhao> 自带的字体渲染效果：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i115678
<namoamitabuddha> 特别是那个 ChROMe
<fvw> alvin_rxg: 一般太小
<iGoogle> 尅？
<fvw> 可以
<fvw> alvin_rxg: http://ompldr.org/vY3J5Zg/煎蛋：地球上没有新鲜事 - Chromium_001.png
<fvw> 宋体控
<alvin_rxg> 點陣沒必要調……
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: firefox更难调
<silverzhao> 若是安装了aur中的cairo-ubuntu等包，则完全不需要调节什么，字体看起来十分饱满。
<iGoogle> silverzhao: ub的字体fontconfig配置得最好。以前就算在ub下，使用fvwm，我也是怎么都调不出那效果。除开启动gnome-setting-daemon。
<silverzhao> iGoogle: arch中装上了aur中的那几个包后，看起来也很好看的。
<iGoogle> 就是那配置是关键啊。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: 鼻子画得太下了
<silverzhao> iGoogle: 好象不是，是ubuntu在cario中加入了次像素平滑的补丁。
<iGoogle> 记得那是gtk3的事情。是有这个。
<iGoogle> gtk3都ciaro了
<jiero> iGoogle: 和显示器也很有关系。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 有的显示器就是显示不出好效果
<iGoogle> jiero: . 看这个。http://imagebin.org/198530
<iGoogle> 效果好吧。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 全英文有什么效果不效果的
<iGoogle> 说那脑图呢。笨罗杰。
<iGoogle> 额。 gebjgd 你插什么话。
<jiero> iGoogle: 脑图？
<iGoogle> latex的mindmap模块。
<jiero> iGoogle: 哦。我以为让我关注字体呢。
<silverzhao> 有没有用smplayer2的？感觉怎样？
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 都直接veetle的 要什么smplayer2
<silverzhao> gebjgd: ？？？veetle 是什么？
<gebjgd> silverzhao: google
<jiero> iGoogle:  http://imagebin.org/198531
<jiero> silverzhao: 别德文的吧
<silverzhao> 郁闷，无线网信号太差，打开网页太慢了。有谁一句话介绍一下 veetle ?
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 跨平台的网络电视
<silverzhao> jiero: 不好意思，没看懂，什么德文？
<silverzhao> gebjgd: 原来是要在线看的，那本地的呢？
<zhanshime> Veetle, live HD streaming online from anywhere to everywhere: live videos, live TV shows, webcasts, live events and more - all free
<iGoogle> jiero: gtk1的界面？ lol
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 向来在线看 所以没有机会看本地的
<silverzhao> gebjgd: -_-!!! 哎，网速不行呀～只能下载下来再看了。
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 啥网络
<silverzhao> gebjgd: 宿舍无线网，用 cmcc-edu 或者 ChinaNet。
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 还是学生啊 你们那里没有ftp么
<gebjgd> silverzhao: 直接vlc
<iGoogle> silverzhao:  你怎么和 gebjgd 比。他是德国总理的侄女的奸夫。
<iGoogle> lol
<zhanshime> 还是smplayer好
<zhanshime> 可以随便调字幕大小
<silverzhao> gebjgd: 校内有 PT 下载的，可是不管怎样还是要看本地视频的吧？
<zhanshime> vlc不行吧
<gebjgd> silverzhao: gmplayer
<gebjgd> silverzhao: vlc
<zhanshime> vlc
<zhanshime> vlc界面蛋疼
<silverzhao> zhanshime: 请问你有用过 smplayer2 吗？最近在论坛上看到，似乎很不错的样子。
<silverzhao> 一直用 smplayer 习惯了，主要是知道 smplayer2 是不是有什么更好的。
<MeaCulpa> smplayer2 有什么不一样？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 更2
<zhanshime> 听说是更改设置时,视频还会播放,不会重加载
<silverzhao> 不知道呀，看论坛里所说，似乎更高级的样子。
<MeaCulpa> smplayer一直是最好的mplayer skin
<MeaCulpa> 但大部分时候偶不需要skin..
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 去jay4不。昨天发现了，开启了武器选择。很好玩哦。全火箭或者全枪榴弹，无限子弹的。飞行悬浮模式。
<MeaCulpa> jay4 ping 有点高
<silverzhao> 还有 mplayer2，昨天试了下这个，但是有些 .rmvb 文件却不能播放。 
<silverzhao> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=46805
<[ub]> silverzhao ⇪ t: AUR (en) - mplayer2-git
<iGoogle> 这模式，其他服务器不会开的啊。
<silverzhao> 不知道有没有人知道原因。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 最近不怎么会多玩
<iGoogle> 偶尔的话，热闹更重要。
<MeaCulpa> en
<zhanshime> SMPlayer2 is a fork of the orignal SMPlayer, optimized for MPlayer2.
<zhanshime> This is just a temporary solution until mplayer2 gets a new IPC mechanism !
<MeaCulpa> 哦 mplayer2 的skin
<jiero> iGoogle:  e16的皮啊
<silverzhao> 可是 smplayer 也可以用 mplayer2 的。
<jiero> iGoogle: 当然是一种主题
<MeaCulpa> mplayer2 貌似Feature 不错，今晚编译一个玩玩
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt: 我画得怕被 maya 骂
<zhanshime> 不过smplayer对dvd支持不好
<jiero> MeaCulpa 你有媒体哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那就不要畫
<jiero> zhanshime: 这个么。。。DVD是开源公敌。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhanshime§ 可以用 vlc
<jiero> zhanshime: linux没有合法支持dvd的
<gebjgd> vlc
<zhanshime> ...
<zhanshime> vlc支持的不错
<jiero> zhanshime: vlc 的支持也是不合法的
<zhanshime> 但支持最好的是媒体中心XBMC
<jiero> zhanshime: 所以xbmc连源都进不去
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> xbmc太慢 太蠢
<iGoogle> zhanshime: 支持与否，和软件没关系的。你概念搞混了。
<MeaCulpa> 电脑光驱回放DVD在北美是违法的
<zhanshime> 你误解了,我的意思是smplayer对DVD菜单支持不好
<happyaron> gnome-mplayer + mplayer2
<zhanshime> 其他软件对菜单支持的不错
<MeaCulpa> DVD还是用机器放了
<MeaCulpa> mplayer看A
<zhanshime> 完美的就属xbmc
<MeaCulpa> xbmc 比较重
<zhanshime> xbmc的播放音乐是的
<zhanshime> xbmc的播放音乐时的视觉效果很赞
<iGoogle> 菜单哦。
<gebjgd> 直接audacious
<gebjgd> 听不出来效果
<zhanshime> 而且资源占用低
<iGoogle> dvd的菜单，也复杂。看遥控器的按键就看出来。
<iGoogle> 太多功能
<MeaCulpa> xbmc  不也是mplayer shell?
<iGoogle> xbmc都是些py写的。品质不好。难成大器。
<MeaCulpa> mplayer2 可以用 external ffmpeg, 这点不错
<gebjgd> xbmc太慢 直接可以扔掉
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: py 写的成大器的应用不少了
<iGoogle> 很多。速成软件
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 除非要用遥控器什么的，才有必要xbmc吧
<iGoogle> 没大器的
<zhanshime> MeaCulpa: 不是吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 速成多用py也有原因 :)
<iGoogle> 方便面嘛。
<MeaCulpa> py 可以让你尽量少关注编程语言本身的特性而专注于你要达成的目的
<jiero> MeaCulpa笨啊。。。哪个手机不能当XBMC 控制器啊。
<MeaCulpa> 对于时间有限的人或没兴趣编程的挺有用
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 那错了。pl才是这目的。
<iGoogle> 完全不在意语法
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩我不谙此道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我这辈子也没几天坐下来好好看完DVD的
<iGoogle> py是语法很统一的。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: en, pythonic
<MeaCulpa> pl :)
 * iGoogle 支持随便乱写的pl。 lol
 * MeaCulpa 不和iGoogle说pl, 就像不能和女类人猿谈恋爱
<iGoogle> :P
<L-----D> xbmc并不是用py写的吧 支持支持py插件
<iGoogle> py插件太多。剩下就是一个壳。
<L-----D> xbmc这类软件的最大问题是 不是系统级别的
<L-----D> 未来还是android tv apple tv windows tv 更有优势
<jiero> L-----D:  。。。
<jiero> L-----D: 你也是改了
<L-----D> 改？
<jiero> l--
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: mplayer也可以用啊
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: debian/ubuntu默认就是用外部ffmpeg啊
<L-----D> xbmc这个名字该改了 现在都不支持xbox了
<zhanshime> L-----D: 其实我感觉是gpl授权的问题
<zhanshime> 厂商没动力
<L-----D> zhanshime, 你指的什么？
<zhanshime> xbmc这类软件的最大问题是 不是系统级别的
<zhanshime> (19时24分45秒) L-----D: 未来还是android tv apple tv windows tv 更有优势
<L-----D> 这我觉得是设计思路问题
<jiero> 公司都是要和公司合作才放心。
<MaskRay> Haskell写的库都是高品质的
<happyaron> libstdc++质量都不错
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 这样也容易出低质量的库
<L-----D> zhanshime, 其实xbmc已经有很多商业移植版了 
<L-----D> 像boxee什么的 貌似有好几个
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 那个 splay 也“高品质”
<jiero> MaskRay: 质量低不是问题啊，所以可以重复劳动，提升就业率吗
<zhanshime> L-----D: en,无知了
<jiero> roylez: 会来玩 Dungeon Crawl 吧， 下周发 0.10
<L-----D> zhanshime, 而且gpl很好绕过的 像那几个用xbmc的 就公开了一部分源代码 自己写的那部分完全没公开
<snugglecat> knownbad: 还在和老婆爱爱么
<L-----D> zhanshime, 也可以学习google答应开源，但也许是N年之后
<zhanshime> L-----D ...
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu nvidia 驱动安装好以后无法进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363416 显示后stopping automatic crash report generation-faied starting lightdm display manger faied 无法登录系统啊 看网上说alt f1再怎么怎么的，可是不会啊。求一步一步解。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jason1510 — 2012-02-12 19:37 
<thanatoid^2> texmaker怎么设置阿
<cfy|unsafe> MaskRay: 咋样？
<thanatoid^2> 实在不会设置
<thanatoid^2> 无法输出中文
<thanatoid^2> 毕设要用阿
<thanatoid^2> 求大神帮忙
<gebjgd> thanatoid^2: kile
<thanatoid^2> kile。。。。
<happyaron> vim
<thanatoid^2> 试试先
<thanatoid^2> 为什么不能用texmaker？
<cfy|unsafe> happyaron: MaskRay的有没有更新？
<iaXe> 更新系统最无聊了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 成功激活幸福树活动赠送的3天迅雷体验会员卡！ 离线下载怎么还是没速度？
<pocoyo>  
<iaXe> 迅雷。。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 你等了多久呢？
<happyaron> cfy|unsafe: 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 求。。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不知道。现在离线速度60K-
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道怎么弄出来的。点那个幸福树点了两下，有个体验。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..好吧，其實我想要那個 離綫下載，， AV
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 离线下载也有3天体验 只不过空间只有800M
<cfy|unsafe> 啊。。。。我充电线没带。。。
<cfy|unsafe> 但是有3个充电头。。。
<cfy|unsafe> 碉堡了
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..好吧，，我下載 艹榴的，有小片看
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy|unsafe§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<cfy|unsafe> CyrusYzGTt: 真心碉堡了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy|unsafe§ 7-11類似的有充電服務的
<Kandu> 「碉堡」是啥意思?
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu，为什么老卡在第一步半 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363419 安装ubuntu的第一步是显示"至少需要多少硬盘，是否连接网络"，然后点next 去第二步 ，指定挂载点。 我怎么了老卡在第一步和第二步中间？ 硬盘安装 ，有光驱。 但执行过umount -l /isodevice /media/* 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-02-1 …
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 老看也没意思。
<L-----D> 我也想知道 碉堡 啥意思 怎么个由来
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..我也想去 XXOO。 不過貌似我找不到 偉大的小姐的地方
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 用户自己选择，时间决定一切，像Ruby那样门槛更低不是更好...
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 那你可以自宫 也省事些。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 不行，，我還要修道的，， 
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 你多浪费那玩意儿
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 不浪費，， 去 找小姐就行，，
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 你还挺阔气
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 沒有小姐，，這個社會會變差的，， 
<pocoyo> 那倒是啊。
<iaXe> 升级中，1204就快来了
<iGoogle> 额。还没死哦。还不错。
<iaXe> 还没升完呢。。。
<iaXe> 估计快死了
<thanatoid^2> kile的话中文输出怎么设置阿。。
<iGoogle> 重启前，记得多次upgrade。直到没提示。因为你这跨版本升级，可能机制不兼容。
<iaXe> nod
<happyaron> iGoogle: apt-get full-upgrade
<iaXe> fool-upgrade很牛吗？
<iGoogle> full啥。 dist-upgrade
<happyaron> iGoogle: aptitude...
<iGoogle> 先把可能变化的机制，都规范安装好。
<iGoogle> aptitude也有dist-upgrade啊
<iaXe> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<happyaron> iGoogle: 现在跨版本升级推荐apt-get
<happyaron> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<iGoogle> 为啥
<iaXe> 你们俩在说什么呀？
 * Kandu 同推薦 apt-get
<iGoogle> 你遇到问题了？
<iaXe> 我晕了，别忘了我正在升着呢，急死我了
<iGoogle> 64位，安装了ia32-libs，aptitude才有问题。其他情况，没遇到过问题。 happyaron
<happyaron> iGoogle: 对新的那些control文件，aptitude 在大规模系统升级的时候没有做那么细致
<iGoogle> iaXe: 不都给你说了嘛。dist-upgrade
<happyaron> iGoogle: debian 官方推荐跨版本升级使用apt-get
<happyaron> iGoogle: 平时用啥随你
<iGoogle> 推荐，官方当然是这样说嘛
<iaXe> 貌似现在做的就是dist-upgrade吧？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 官方以前推荐aptitude
<iGoogle> 那不知道。aptitude是我个人经验。
<iaXe> aptitude是啥？
<iaXe> apt-get又是啥？
<MaskRay> yall: 打算换 Hakyll 了，makefile+m4 太野蛮了
<yall> MaskRay: 是jekyll...
<yall> MaskRay: 貌似还有个类似的叫Hyde
<yall> 。
<yall> 反正，不是hakyll :em04 
<MaskRay> yall: Hakyll is inspired by Jekyll
<yall> MaskRay: ejekyll？
<MaskRay> yall: http://jaspervdj.be/hakyll/index.html
<[ub]> MaskRay,啥网址y Hakyll - Home
<yall> MaskRay: haskell的。。。
<yall> MaskRay: 啥时候有perl的
<foob> 为什么（MOD -10 3） = 2？
<yall> foob: 这样，余2和余-1是一样的。
<foob> yall: 这个2怎么解释呢，理解不了
<yall> -10%3=-(10%3)
<yall> -1比0小，就给+3了
<foob> yall: 比0小的都要+3吗？
<yall> foob: 一直加到(is >= 0)吧。
<MaskRay> yall: Haskell的DSL比我想想中强大很多，可以是任何自定义格式，只要自己写好parser。
<iGoogle> nnnd i386的包，老更新干嘛。
<yall> ..
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 去试试jay4不。
<foob> 原来是(rem a b) + b = (mod a b) 某一个数为负的时候
<namoamitabuddha> (remainder a b)
<namoamitabuddha> lisp 现在支持中缀表达式了？
<yall>  :em04 
<silverzhao> 奇怪，今天重装了 arch，发现 X 环境的终端下显示汉字居然全是问号！
<silverzhao> 刚刚执行了 $ locale 命令，发现居然都是 "POSIX"，而不是以前的 en-US
<silverzhao> 这是什么情况？
<alvin_rxg> posix 是默認的
<silverzhao> 刚刚看了下 /etc/locale.gen 文件，发现居然全都被注释掉了。
<silverzhao> 现在去掉了 en_US 那一行的注释，应该怎样才能重新生成 locale ?
<yall> locale-gen
<silverzhao> yall: 刚好看到了这个命令，运行后是否一定需要重启的？
<yall> silverzhao: 不需要。
<fvw> no
<yall> silverzhao: 运行完设置locale就好了
<silverzhao> 那怎么切换 locale?
<yall> silverzhao: export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 #写到/etc/profile,/etc/*shrc,~/.*shrc之类的文件里
<iaXe> 升完了，俺 要重启了！再会！
<iaXe> 回来了，升级成功
<iaXe> 现在1204中
<Cherrot> iaXe: :)
<iaXe> 没发现啥特别的啊，表面上看不出来和1110的区别
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用Clonezilla再生龙备份系统分区详细教程[图文] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363428 作者：TeliuTe　原文链接： http://teliute.org/linux/Tedrbl/lesson9/lesson9.html 　1、启动 Clonezilla 光盘 　1）下载再生龙光盘： http://sourceforge.net/projects/clonezilla/files/clonezilla_live_stable/ 　 　 　2）下载下来的镜像刻成光碟，用 …
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没？
<MeaCulpa> Sherlock, 英剧，不错
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 主角选错人了，这人天生演小丑的啊
<[ub]> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • XFCE怎么拖动窗口改变布局？而且双击最大化也不好使。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363431 统计信息: 发表于 由 YOTERYE — 2012-02-12 21:39 
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<MeaCulpa> 的确
<MeaCulpa> Veer貌似上镜不少
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你看过，为啥每集都有那么多重复内容
<MeaCulpa> 存心这样的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ... 你说的是连续剧？我以为你说的是电影
<MeaCulpa> 我说的是英剧
<MeaCulpa> 小罗伯特 唐尼...据说演的过于幽默
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/rado-radar-true-true-series-of-titanium-metal-ceramic-couple-of-tables-479-2-about-3100-2.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Rado 雷达 True 真系列 钛金属陶瓷情侣对表　$479*2（约￥3100*2） » 什么值得买
<MeaCulpa> 这个剧有意思，我看了第0集和第一集， 两个故事不一样，但是台词一样...场景不一样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..... 该死的英国佬，骗钱的么
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<MeaCulpa> Rado对表
<MeaCulpa> 这个国内应该不便宜
<MeaCulpa> 台词一样，配角不一样...
<snugglecat> rescueKnowbad
<iaXe> 升级到1204，gnome3还是经典的样子啊
<iaXe> 怎么回事？
<iaXe> 有没有什么办法把gnome3改成类似于unity那个样子？
<wuji> 、、、
<iaXe> 。。。
<wuji> 有人嘛、、
<microcai> ...
<wuji> ？？？
<iaXe> 有人，也有问题
<wuji> 什么问题？
<iaXe> gnome3怎么设置成不是经典的样子？
<iaXe> 1204
<wuji> 、、不知道、
<iaXe> 哭
<iaXe> 不行了，别扭，回unity好了
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 装了ati的官方驱动后,进不去系统了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363442 hd3000核显和ati6750的独显,双显卡的笔记本,下载了官方的最新版驱动12.1,安装完重启后进不去系统了,字符界面光标一直在闪,请问有什么办法可以删掉这个驱动?具体步骤怎么操作?谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 beitiaosi — 2012-02-12 22:08 
<nyfair> 发现11区又折腾出个东西，用wine+ibus调用windows的输入法
<L-----D> 我觉得直接调用在线输入法挺好
<L-----D> 就是那个程序写的还不够好
<happyaron> L-----D: fcitx的已经很好了啊
<csslayer> nyfair: 求地址围观
<happyaron> csslayer: 额，你在这蹲守
<L-----D> 我说的不是fcitx
<csslayer> 我倒真的听说有日本人以前wine个输入法，然后每次都复制粘贴……
<happyaron> L-----D: fcitx 有云输入法模块，而且做得很好用
<happyaron> csslayer: 我开始折腾从debian里删除scim了
<happyaron> csslayer: 从scim-python下手
<csslayer> happyaron: 嘛，那是你的事……
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 转让一个VPS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363451 VPS的规格（linux环境）： VPS #1 (Virtual Private Server) - vePortal - CPU: 1GHZ, RAM: 512MB, DISKSPACE: 20GB, BANDWIDTH: 1000GB/MONTH 单月：35 人民币； 每年： 350 人民币 在 oneleaf 老大那里购买的，本人由于转用linode VPS，所以希望能把这个转让出去 ^_^ 2012年11月到期，从3月份开始计 …
<happyaron> csslayer: 不知道啥时候是我折腾删除ibus和fcitx的时候
<csslayer> happyaron: 嘛，估计有机会之前你先不干DD了
<Evanescence> Invalid syntax: except IOError as error: => what's wrong with this statement ?
<happyaron> csslayer: 。。。
<csslayer> 今天成功向一个学中文的老外推销fcitx……
<csslayer> 从ibus那边拉回来了6
<csslayer> 虽然我觉得就他用到的功能而言没啥差别……
<happyaron> csslayer: 那相比之下fcitx长得或许好看点。
<happyaron> csslayer: 话说，gnome-shell的那个，候选词的那一栏主题是和系统主题一致的？
<csslayer> happyaron: 大概吧，不太了解老实说
<happyaron> o
<Cherrot> 请教一下，这样的VPS是不是足够用了？
<Cherrot> vePortal - CPU: 1GHZ, RAM: 512MB, DISKSPACE: 20GB, BANDWIDTH: 1000GB/MONTH
 * Cherrot 就是论坛上要转让VPS的那个规格
<csslayer> Cherrot: 你干啥呢
<csslayer> Cherrot: 打算干啥，burstnet……跑点个人blog？
<happyaron> 就burst的那种呗。。。
<csslayer> Cherrot: 我这跑得还三天两头要重启下服务……
<csslayer> Cherrot: 当然不排除是我配置有问题……
<csslayer> Cherrot: directspace 你也考虑下吧
<csslayer> Cherrot: 下狠手的话就买xen的吧……我现在偷懒还在凑合openvz
<MaskRay> csslayer: 好多成语都没
<csslayer> MaskRay: sunpinyin找sunpinyin，libpinyin找libpinyin
<csslayer> MaskRay: 或者cloudpinyin弥补下
 * adam8157 粗线
 * Cherrot 关键时刻掉线了……
<Cherrot> csslayer: xen的太贵了 实在负担不起
<Cherrot> csslayer: 跑web  顺便下点东西 翻翻墙
<csslayer> Cherrot: 那你考虑下网速比较好
<Cherrot> csslayer: 这个网速不太给力？ 我以前没买过叶大的VPS呢
<L-----D> 到国内没有什么给力的
<L-----D> 你得买个hk 下东西才快
<happyaron> csslayer: burst网速在我朝分地区的
<csslayer> happyaron: 所以得让他自己试试
<happyaron> 嗯
<Cherrot> 额……
 * happyaron 据说he机房的速度不错
<Cherrot> 那我还是亲自试试的好
<Cherrot> 不过很明显访问burst.net的网页都比较吃力……
<alvin_rxg> Title: BurstNET® - A World-Wide Leader in Web Hosting & Internet Solutions (@ burst.net)
<adam8157> linode
<Cherrot> L-----D: 原来这样子。。 。那就不下东西好了 毕竟价格挺诱人的
<happyaron> L-----D: 国内机房的下东西才给力。。。比如迅雷离线。。。（好吧，有广告嫌疑了）
<L-----D> 你用国外的肯定是翻墙下啊
<L-----D> 不然我用国内ftp fxp就可以了
<Cherrot> burstnet的搭建个java web , 翻翻墙足够用了吧？ 
<L-----D> 其实我觉得用gae搭建web更好
<Cherrot> L-----D: GAE 提供Java Web容器么？
<L-----D> gae提供java 但是api有限
<L-----D> 但是有不少web framework都支持gae
<L-----D> 比如Play
<happyaron> gae本身被墙
<L-----D> 但是貌似你建站了 不管的
<L-----D> 尤其是你把域名关联过去
<happyaron> o
<lavi741> hey! is there anyone who speaks english and willing to translate 6 strings to chinese for a shell extension?
<gebjgd> lavi741: just start it
<gebjgd> lavi741: they will do the translation if they saw your strings
<lavi741> pm?
<Aoy_c> 213
<gebjgd> 426
<alvin_rxg> 639
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你无聊了?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天去了次uni
<alvin_rxg> 84C
<alvin_rxg> 幹嗎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 设计系毕业 一堆美女
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看花了眼
<alvin_rxg> :|
<NWMonster> :P 美女1
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你可以看av
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 不要说实话。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我就喜欢说实话
<NWMonster> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> NWMonster: 他老婆也知道他喜歡美女的
 * NWMonster fuck
<alvin_rxg> 上邊那是實話
 * gebjgd 等 NWMonster fuck
 * NWMonster 唉。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 唉什么?
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 最近不爽? 吃了污染的食物啥的
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我每天都在吃污染食品
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 逃离那个岛国吧
<blacklightmoon> you   ren ma ?
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 悲剧啊，不如吃地沟油的好，死的也痛快点
<gebjgd> blacklightmoon: 鄙视win党
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 天天吃辐射过的压力很大
 * NWMonster 鄙视我吧，我是win党
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 就是 还是回国 吃地沟油吧
<blacklightmoon> 我也是
<blacklightmoon> win 党
 * gebjgd 鄙视win用admin
<NWMonster> lol
<NWMonster> 唉。。走了。。。
<NWMonster> 其实用win也是被逼的，工作学习的环境都需要win，都开vm机器配置也不允许
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 晚上不知道吃啥
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 吃點清淡的
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 赶快毕业
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥清淡 我天天清淡
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想晚上吃中餐馆去
<alvin_rxg> 蒸個雞蛋啥的。 xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ........
<alvin_rxg> 不是說中餐館不能吃的麽？
<alvin_rxg> 水煮蛋
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我学校的lab倒是80%是mac 15%win7 5% other
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊 但是我馋了
<NWMonster> 关键是蛋疼的专业，编程的课全是win
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就去唄，反正你又不是天天去
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你学什么的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆不同意
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你打飞机过来 我请你
<alvin_rxg> 為啥？
<alvin_rxg> 我今晚得早點睡的
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 程序设计 翻译成这个比较合适我感觉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没劲
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 直接用linux
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 老师说是可以用g++或者gcc的，但个人来讲用win习惯多了，一直在win上搞开发
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 那就是了 是你自己的原因
<NWMonster> 虽然在win上也是用emacs做ide环境
<NWMonster> 我在win上也是做虚拟环境上课的，木办法。。。。。。。语言
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 不明白你在说什么
<NWMonster> 还没讲完
<NWMonster> 老师还说了句话。。。。。。。。
<NWMonster> 提交课题的环境需要ie8
<NWMonster> 我了个去！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<Cherrot> NWMonster: 越看越糊涂……
<NWMonster> fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<gebjgd> NWMonster: dual boot
<NWMonster> gebjgd: Cherrot: 我这里的课程需要提交课题，在学校的内网里
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 双系统
<NWMonster> 提交课题的网站需要ie8支持，不然老师收到的日文就会是乱码
<Cherrot> NWMonster: 哦
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 虚拟机也够了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我感觉相对于双系统来说，我更喜欢cygwin+win
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 有了gnuwin32和cygwin我感觉安装个Linux
<alvin_rxg> NWMonster: 這個亂碼是瀏覽器的事吧？你在提交的時候改成 ie8 使用的編碼。提交完了再改回來唄
<NWMonster> 已经木有价值了
<gebjgd> 估计那网页是用的什么controlx啥的玩意
<NWMonster> linux上的东西这么容易移植，在win上很容易移植后使用用，而有时候又要接触些win驱动的方面的知识需要win的东西
<NWMonster> 我原来是archlinux+winxp，现在就只剩下winxp成为win党了
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 速度不一样
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 的确是，不过我已经不担心多等一会win让它加载了
<NWMonster> 汗。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 不光加载 win上的维护太麻烦了 
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 感觉还好吧，要是求维护方便我恐怕会选择mac
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 其实我感觉win很坏，nix很多东西都是开源的移植到win上太轻松了，而win上很多东西移植过去很麻烦。导致我被win束缚了
<NWMonster> 不过我必须承认我是个彻底的盗版用户
<Cherrot> NWMonster: 可大多都有开源替代啊
<alvin_rxg> NWMonster: jp 也大量的盜版？
<gebjgd> NWMonster: win的速度太慢 除非8g
<Cherrot> NWMonster: 在日本用盗版没问题吗？ 还是个人电脑没人去管？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 这个不错，我是在尽量简化我的winxp，少开服务，少安全全局钩挂的程序
<NWMonster> 少安装全局钩挂
<NWMonster> Cherrot: 个人电脑终归是有私人权利的，没人有权随便检查的
<NWMonster> 我满机器都是盗版
<NWMonster> 包括现在用的winxp和xchat
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<gebjgd> NWMonster: xp?
<bailuzhou> cherrot
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 太老
<Cherrot> bailuzhou: 什么事？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 恩，win7用不习惯
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 用过一段win7，太蛋疼了
<NWMonster> 我比较喜欢洁净的用户环境
<alvin_rxg> 怎麽樣算潔淨？
<alvin_rxg> “桌面”上沒圖標？
<NWMonster> 尽量没有多余的东西
<NWMonster> 桌面图标是个很方便的东西，还是需要的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你很矛盾
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 你很了解我，呵呵
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我现在用linux用的不想开win的电脑
<NWMonster> gebjgd: http://f.nwmon.com/web/screen.png 我现在的桌面
<NWMonster> 我感觉还算是比较洁净的
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 和桌面干不干净有关系么
<alvin_rxg> ida..
<Cherrot> 今天 lightdm 总是自动重启 恼火
<NWMonster> 关系不大，我关闭了很多不必要的服务
<NWMonster> 尽量少安装了全局钩挂的程序
<NWMonster> 当然，杀软肯定没有
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 多少内存
<NWMonster> alvin_rxg: 偶尔发骚搞下逆向
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 2g
<alvin_rxg> 為啥你的qq是女生？
<NWMonster> alvin_rxg: 因为我是女孩子啊
<alvin_rxg> omg, 我一直以為是男人
 * Cherrot Wow... girl appeared
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 和我的上网本一样
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你是女的?
<NWMonster> omg,你一直认为的是对的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 NWMonster 
<NWMonster> gebjgd: alvin_rxg :我是男人，不过qq用女号很有意思啊
<Cherrot> 到底哪个对……双性人？
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 我也迷糊了
<NWMonster> 我qq头像是女的，我本人是男性
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 不用迷糊，就當 NWMonster 是女的，， 
 * Cherrot =.=
<NWMonster> 为了不让我的QQ头像跟QQ性别不搭调，所以我选择QQ性别是女
<NWMonster> lol
<alvin_rxg> 所謂美女與野獸
<NWMonster> alvin_rxg: 我是野兽我承认。。。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<NWMonster> Monster = 野兽
<NWMonster> 我用的头像形象 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace
<[ub]> NWMonster ⇪ t: Ada Lovelace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<NWMonster> 其实更关键的原因是，我QQ里大都是程序员，大家QQ里的女性QQ号严重不足。。。。。。。。。调节一下比例
<CyrusYzGTt> NWMonster§ 你爲麼不去變性，你就可以 一妻多夫了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 就是 你去变性就行了
<NWMonster> CyrusYzGTt: 我感觉我需要的是女性而不是变成女性
<CyrusYzGTt> NWMonster§ 否定。。 你一定要變性，， 
<NWMonster> CyrusYzGTt: lol，我还没满足够我的男性需求，暂时不能变
<CyrusYzGTt> NWMonster§ 不行，  
<NWMonster> CyrusYzGTt: =.=!
<CyrusYzGTt> NWMonster§ 美女，
<NWMonster> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵，帅哥有木有其他美女啊，介绍给我认识啊
<CyrusYzGTt> NWMonster§ 就是 NWMonster ..
 * Cherrot =.= ....
 * NWMonster =.= ....
<alvin_rxg> 以前不是有個姓 何 的麽？ 
<NWMonster> 再去看部电影，然后睡觉，有睡意了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 都几点了 还不睡觉
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 不用卖屁股的么
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 再让我看个电影的说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天晚上有大片
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我刚把靴猫下下来:D
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 直接在线看
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 在哪可以看？
<gebjgd> Cherrot: veetle 
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 找
<Cherrot> This channel is disabled due to a copyright claim. :D
<ictxiangxin> 还有活口吗？
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 从来都有
<ictxiangxin> 我怎么有学电气的冲动？
<ictxiangxin> 今天来个连编程都不会的电气哥，把我的机顶盒给修好了。。。我已经感觉不到我的价值了。。。
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 电气工程师很牛逼的
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 我们公司就有一个 inbetriebnahme都靠他
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 什么电磁干扰 都是他解决
<ictxiangxin> gebjgd: 看样子还是来点硬技术比较牛
<fivesheep> knownbad: 早啊
<ictxiangxin> gebjgd: 整天当个programme user不给力啊。。。
<gebjgd> ictxiangxin: 当然 实用
<gebjgd> 丹麦那小子呢
<gebjgd> 靠 突然找他 他还不在了
<gebjgd> 哦 他在瑞典....
<ictxiangxin> 这里的机器人能聊天吗？
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: 我一直乐此不疲~
<ictxiangxin> Cherrot: 哥，如果我没记错的话，你都在线一天了
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: ……算是吧……  在看开发文档 无聊……
<ictxiangxin> Cherrot: 我还得数学建模，都是苦逼的人啊
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: wow 参加美国赛那？厉害
<Cherrot> 我一个哥们也弄那个 拿一堆树和树叶的问题和我交流……
<ictxiangxin> Cherrot: 我就在用octave算树叶的特征啊 T_T
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: 牛淫 :D
<ictxiangxin> Cherrot: 我发誓这是最后一次参加这玩意儿
<ictxiangxin> Cherrot: 还不如acm，累也就几个小时
<Cherrot> ictxiangxin: 我感觉参加一次历练挺大的，至少题目难度比国内的强多了 虽然我都没参加过 XD
<ictxiangxin> Cherrot: 看样子我还是比较擅长平静的生活
<Cherrot> :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: hulu能在德国用了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠 原来还没
<knownbad> 但 hulu 广告多
 * Cherrot 各位晚安
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用不了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 只能米国
<gebjgd> knownbad: 垃圾hulu
<knownbad> 福利
<[ub]>  06:06
 * LOL_ 54th Grammy要开始了吧！
<jiero> 管那个呢。差不多
<jiero> 颁奖得主是谁也就个广告效应
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 你那几点呀现在
<jiero> 11点
<LOL_> jiero: 上午还是晚上？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-04
<Mayaer> ofan: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<ghosert_> hello
<sevk> ghosert_, 好.. . ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 5.62天
<Mayaer> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<ghosert_> 哪位朋友帮忙看看，你的终端里能打出中文吗？
<ghosert_> 我之前可以，更新了一下软件包，打不出中文了
<kingbo> 早
<ghosert_> 打一个“你好”终端里显示乱码：d= e%=
<pity> 早安
<ghosert_> 按 Ctrl+Alt+t 打开终端，然后切换拼音输入法到中文
<MeaCulpa> morning
<ghosert_>  打一个“你好”终端里显示乱码：d= e%=
<ghosert> 谢谢了，谁给看看？
<archl> Mayaer MeaCulpa  早
<archl> pity: p姐早 - 为什么不用 -online 了呢
<Mayaer> archl MeaCulpa 早上好 (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<pity> archl: QQ 号不是位数少的好嘛
<archl> pity: 。。。
<iIlL10Oo> http://linux-wiki.cn/wiki/zh-hans/Wine%E7%9A%84%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA%E4%B8%8E%E5%AD%97%E4%BD%93%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE
<sevk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Wine的中文显示与字体设置 - Linux Wiki
<Mayaer> iIlL10Oo: 那人已经走了:'(
<ghosert_> 不是wine
<Mayaer> 咦
<ghosert_> 是在终端里
<iIlL10Oo> Mayaer: 哦
<Mayaer> 怎么又复活了。。。
<ghosert_> 我同时登录了两个
<Mayaer> iIlL10Oo ghosert_ 我了个擦- -
<ghosert_> 同一个人
<ghosert_> 先帮忙看看问题吧
<ghosert_> 估计最近更新过软件包的人都有这个问题
<iIlL10Oo> ghosert_: locale 看看
<ghosert_> 没啥问题
<archl> terminal 自己设置强制字体了？
<archl> xterm 么。
<iIlL10Oo> ghosert_: stty -a 看看
<MeaCulpa> archl: 早
<ghosert_> ctrl+alt+t 打开终端，输入中文就可以试出这个问题了
<ghosert_> 是gnome-terminal里的问题
<iIlL10Oo> ghosert_: http://fanqiang.chinaunix.net/a1/b4/20020606/060200245.html
<sevk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: [ 永远的UNIX > Stty使用一技 ]
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 早
<iIlL10Oo> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_60131c2201016gh6.html
<sevk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Ubuntu12.04 字体模糊的解决方法_Panblack_新浪博客
<iIlL10Oo> ghosert_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=372978
<sevk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: 升级12.04，关于字体设置 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: momo sevk 了？
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/245409
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 网速不错
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 有时候断网重连, nick还是被占用的.
<iGoogle> bot可以在一个nick list里面按照次序选择嘛。
<ibodi> i 是苹果的，为什么谷歌也来凑热闹啊？
<MeaCulpa> 这个有点意思
<MeaCulpa> http://www.demonware.net/china/%e7%b3%bb%e7%bb%9f%e5%b7%a5%e7%a8%8b%e5%b8%88%ef%bc%8f%e7%ae%a1%e7%90%86%e5%91%98
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ Demonware — 系统工程师／管理员
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 可惜CoD远不如ET好玩
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这纯电话值班的客服嘛
<iGoogle> 不停的接电话的工作
<iGoogle> 开会了。抽奖了。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩
<pity> 不用鼠标能打开 irssi 里的链接吗？
<MeaCulpa> 这东西理论上速度要赶上快速交易了
<MeaCulpa> 但是要看游戏全球玩的人多不多...
<MeaCulpa> CoD太面，太Softcore
 * MeaCulpa 市面上有没有可以插3.5寸硬盘的准系统....
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: FreeDOS算不算？
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 啊？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个暴雪的不错么，可惜在上海……
<Stifler|> test
<kk> Stifler|, 点点点. ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 5.57天
<onlylove_> test
<onlylove_> 喵的，掉了
<kk> onlylove_, 点点点. ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 5.57天
<onlylove> test
<kk> onlylove, 点点点. ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 5.57天
 * gfrog 早
 * gfrog 安
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 远程支持，这种活要看待遇...
<onlylove> gfrog: 早
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这在魔都能拿几张毛票
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<BigOne> onlylove: 魔都消费高～受不了
<onlylove> BigOne: 能有多高
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 你不是问有没有可以插3.5英寸盘的系统，我说FreeDOS算不算
<BigOne> onlylove: 你用公共交通出门，公交车最低是2元
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 哦...
<onlylove> BigOne: 准系统是硬件
<BigOne> onlylove: 正常出行的话，是要公交搭配地铁，那就是3元起
<ubuntu518> 大家上午好
<BigOne> onlylove: 地铁3元起，也不过坐几站，就要4元
<onlylove> BigOne: 比帝都贵好多
<BigOne> onlylove: 所以，你出门一次单程就5元，还是一般的出门距离
<ubuntu518> 有苏州的朋友吗
<onlylove> BigOne: 我溜达行不……
<BigOne> onlylove: 往返一人就是10元，你没10元路费就别出门了，出去也回不来。
<ubuntu518> 有
<BigOne> onlylove: 另外，魔都N年前就已经没有 月票 这个东西了，所以不管你是学生还是什么，都是统一价
<BigOne> onlylove: 这还只是最最最基本的出行成本
<BigOne> onlylove: 要看你怎么溜达了～
<pity> 不用鼠标能打开 irssi 里的链接吗？
<onlylove> BigOne: 不去了……没上万的月薪没法活……
<BigOne> onlylove: 您老要求太高了吧，这边月薪在3000的也很多了
<MeaCulpa> 魔都平均工资以下的都不活了?
<onlylove> BigOne: 一天出门就要10块，一月就得两千，你吃饭不要钱啊
<BigOne> onlylove: 300最多了，就上班下班，每天出一次门
<onlylove> BigOne: 数学不好，多算了个0……
<onlylove> BigOne: 五险一金扣掉一千左右
<BigOne> onlylove: 是节约点的话300
<MeaCulpa> 魔都2w不如狗
<BigOne> onlylove: 那个是按照收入比例算的，所以真的3000的话，也不扣那么多
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 你在魔都？
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 恩
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 今天早上感觉空气不好啊，黄黄的
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 瞬间联想到，火影里的 雾隐村
<cherrot> archl: 在干啥子
<imadper> cfy`: 在?
<onlylove> BigOne: 我4500，一月扣掉990 3000差不多少的
<ubuntu518> 大家上午好，有苏州的朋友吗
 * madper|working 
<ikk-> 魔都房价 2万/m
<madper|working>  ik
<ikk-> m2
<madper|working> ikk-: 北京, 五环外都3万起了.
<ikk-> madper|working: 哦...
<ikk-> madper|working: 我觉得 还是乡下空气新鲜啊
<ikk-> 汽车少
<ikk-> 烟囱也少
<BigOne> ikk-: 是啊，交通也不方便，除非你不用上班，那我觉得乡村还是不错的。
<BigOne> onlylove: 不过现在魔都基本一半以上都是非魔都人，最后那些非魔都人做的一些不好的事情，最后都要魔都人来背黑锅。这是何等的让人想问候他们祖宗十八代
<onlylove> BigOne: 帝都早就这样了
 * madper|working 北京人在北京, 只占1/60.
<madper|working> 不过, 北京人很少觉得自己是在替那些外地人背黑锅, 大家都是在这里混口饭吃的, 何必一定要排斥别人.
<BigOne> onlylove: 抢夺资源还说什么不够宽容，去瞧瞧香港，再看看国内北上广，真的对他们已经很宽容了。有时候不得不感慨，香港所比喻的“蝗虫”是多贴切。
<madper|working> 唯一的一次, 是一个叫郭金龙的外地人, 把我家给取缔了, 那是我最烦外地人的时候.
<onlylove> 那可是市委书记啊
<BigOne> madper|working: 问题是没有人指责北京人不是？
<madper|working> BigOne: 怎么可能...
<ubuntu518> 有谁知道
<BigOne> madper|working: 你试试在北京不允许北京人说话带京腔看看
<ubuntu518> 我的笔记本安装了ubuntu12.04用skype为什么无法启用视频啊
<BigOne> madper|working: 说你说话带京腔是素质低劣你能受得了？
<onlylove> BigOne: 抢夺资源的原因在于资源的不平均，为什么都去北上广，因为大部分资源都在那，你想要得到，必须去，在我家，连linux是什么都不知道，政府的服务器都是盗版的winserver2003
<BigOne> onlylove: 我觉得还是因为某些人不作为造成的，不同的地区可以根据当地的情况做不同的发展
<cfy`> madper|working: yeah
<madper|working> BigOne: 方言和辨识度有关. 如果你去广州, 广州人跟你说话, 一定会刻意控制自己说普通话. 尽管说的很难听. 北京腔不会影响别人听的.
<cfy> madper|working: ..........
<onlylove> madper|working: 不会讲广东话
<madper|working> cfy: 我用dd创建一个文件块, 然后用mkfs建立一个xfs文件系统.
<madper|working> cfy: 然后挂载到一个位置上面.
<madper|working> cfy: 但是, 这个文件本身是在一个ext4文件系统上面的.
<cfy> madper|working: so?
<cfy> madper|working: 你怕效率？
<madper|working> cfy: 那么, 我访问他的时候, ext4文件系统是不是也会对他处理?
<madper|working> cfy: 恩, 我现在要做的, 就是测试xfs的效率.
<cfy> madper|working: 应该会效率降低的，除非。。。。。不知道怎么实现的，不过我觉得效率肯定降，也许有特殊方式建立的，或许可以绕过
<madper|working> cfy: 那我只能重新建立了? 不开心...
<madper|working> cfy: 那我现在要做这个了? http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/users/2010-October/383949.html
<kk> madper|working ⇪ t: Converting ext4 to xfs
<madper|working> cf
<madper|working> cfy: 因为我没有空余空间了... 其实我只需要一个2g左右的xfs就行了...
 * madper|working 不知道上海话, 外地人听得懂吗? cc BigOne 
<cherrot> madper|working: 怎么可能听得懂
<cherrot> madper|working: 你晓得伐
<madper|working> cherrot: lol
<yunfan> madper|working: 你家怎么取缔？
<madper|working> yunfan: 宣武区呀.
<madper|working> yunfan: 直接没了.
<yunfan> madper|working: 就行政区域而已 跟你有毛关系 又没派挖掘机来把泥土都挖走
<madper|working> yunfan: 那个郭金龙, 不知道哪里人(江苏的吧), 不懂北京人对宣武的感情.
<yunfan> madper|working: 管你什么情感不情感呢 我家还被从徽州改名叫黄山呢
<madper|working> yunfan: 反正我不爽.
<yunfan> madper|working: 我还不爽呢 全国资源都集中你们北京 害得老子要背井离乡跑来这鬼地方吸雾
<madper|working> yunfan: lol~ 但其实我想离开北京. 围城.
<yunfan> madper|working: 你这个是跟有钱人吃肉吃烦了想要吃青菜一样
<madper|working> yunfan: 擦... 我回来第二天开始, 嗓子疼, 到现在了, 嗓子还是沙哑的...
<madper|working> yunfan: 受不了了...
<yunfan> madper|working: 把外地人都赶出去就可以了 对了 习主席是哪里人来着
<madper|working> yunfan: 我也是外地人~ 3岁才来北京住.
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来是有这个说法的，但是当时有领导发话，那是你北京市的问题，不要指望XX给你解决
 * madper|working 从不针对外地人. 讨厌某个外地人的原因, 肯定跟他是外地人没关系.
<onlylove> madper|working: 我记得10年的时候还有崇文和宣武的，什么时候没了？
<madper|working> onlylove: 不就是10年吗? 那会儿我在广州恩.
<onlylove> madper|working: 不知道啊……我10年在北京玩，那时候还是有宣武区的
<madper|working> onlylove: 百姓口中, 还是宣武而已吧.
<onlylove> madper|working: 那时候地图还没改呢
<ubuntu518> 有朋友在吗
<madper|working> onlylove: 总是要时间的.
<ubuntu518> 用命令设置无线网卡的ip怎么搞啊
<madper|working> iwconfig
<madper|working> ifconfig....
<onlylove> 两个一样的
<onlylove> 都可以
<madper|working> ubuntu518:  intel-chiefriver-01.rhts.eng.rdu.redhat.com
<onlylove> 还有ip
<madper|working> ubuntu518: 发错了...
<madper|working> ubuntu518: sudo ifconfig wlan0 10.10.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<ubuntu518> DNS呢
<onlylove> madper|working: 没有broadcast么
<onlylove> ubuntu518: dns不归那个管
<madper|working> ubuntu518: 你自己设置你的resolv.conf去.
<BigOne> madper|working: 基本江浙沪的都能听懂点。我女友就能听懂啊～她外地的。
<madper|working> onlylove: 就是随便给他个例子.
<ubuntu518> 好的啊
<madper|working> BigOne: 你这句话的意思就是在说, 外地人基本听不懂.
<ubuntu518> 有列子好啊
<BigOne> madper|working: 我可没那么说～我只是说江浙沪基本可以听懂，但超出这个范围，就不知道了。
<onlylove> 上海温州广东话，完全听不懂
 * madper|working 其实吧, 我觉得对外地人说一些本地方言, 本身就挺二的, 被人喷正常. 
<ubuntu518> 那网关设置呢
<madper|working> ubuntu518: man ifconfig or man ip
<onlylove> 我在想那些支教的，去西藏和新疆那边，全少数民族，怎么沟通啊
<madper|working> onlylove: 那些西藏人, 尽量说汉语吧, 不过不少老西藏人, 不会汉语...
<cherrot> hamo 不来了？
<madper|working> cherrot: 抛弃你了~ :-(
<cherrot> madper|working: 我想求个BAE邀请码。。
<madper|working> bae? 支持啥语言的?
<cherrot> ssh给封了 真他妈操蛋
<BigOne> madper|working: 问题现在是发展到，本地人对本地人说本地话都要被喷
<cherrot> madper|working: py java php 之类
<onlylove> BigOne: 这哪里啊
<madper|working> cherrot: ...
<BigOne> onlylove: 魔都咯
<cherrot> madper|working: 在公司连openshift彻底无望了
<madper|working> BigOne: 从没听别人喷过你说的这个.
<onlylove> BigOne: 你确定对方是魔都人么……理解不了本地人对本地人说本地话被喷
<haroldwu>  /quit
<lpy> 大家早～
<lpy> cfy: 早～
<lpy> ofan: 早～
<BigOne> onlylove: 比如，几个人坐在一起吃饭，有魔都人有非魔都人，然后魔都人和魔都人交流用魔都语，边上的非魔都人就会觉得超不爽。
<lpy> BigOne: 早～
<BigOne> lpy: 早～
<lpy> onlylove: 早～
<lpy> BigOne:  :-)在讨论地域语言问题么哈哈哈～～～
<onlylove> BigOne: 这个正常啊，外地人会有被排斥的感觉，好像利用不懂当地话说一些可能不想让他们知道的问题
<onlylove> lpy: 早
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 速度不错，再考察考察
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 恩. 你那里能有多少?
<lpy> madper|working: 啊咧...
<BigOne> onlylove: 更坑底的是，那种推销商品的骚扰电话，打给魔都人，那别人回他魔都语，居然操蛋的来一句“请说普通话”～～你说这何等的让人崩溃。
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 没速度，主观
<madper|working> mea
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 恩. :-)
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) madper|working
<BigOne> onlylove: 你不觉得如果本地人和本地人说普通话，有点像中国人和中国人还用英语做日常交流？
<ubuntu518> 我在ubuntu12.04上用vbox虚拟机安装ubuntuserver系统，现在怎么让宿机和虚拟机互相通讯呢
<madper|working> BigOne: 我觉得这个很正常.
<lpy> mad
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 我也是能说魔都话尽量魔都话，但是毕竟现在媒体都是官话，很多时候官话了
<lpy> madper|working: 是不是深有体会...
<onlylove> BigOne: 看情况的
<madper|working> lpy: 不一样,  广东佬都知道主动跟我说普通话.
<MeaCulpa> 工作和生意都用官话吧
<madper|working> BigOne: 要是广州这边也不跟你说普通话, 粤语/潮汕话/客家话, 一天就让你崩溃了.
<onlylove> BigOne: 如果都是中国人，那无所谓了，主要是你不要让和你在一起的有排斥感
<madper|working> 这三个方言, 每个都不一样呀!!!
<BigOne> madper|working: 更坑爹的是有些年纪大的不会说普通话，到本地的政府机构办事，窗口的人居然说“请说普通话”然后，除了这句，就不会说别的了
<madper|working> BigOne: 跟听不懂方言的人说普通话, 不是很正常吗?
<madper|working> BigOne: 窗口的人没办法好不? 他能怎么办? 瞬间让自己会听?!
<BigOne> madper|working: 尝试交流，或者换人
<madper|working> BigOne: 尝试就算了. 那个大爷换个窗口就好了.
<BigOne> madper|working: 问题是现在是和听得懂的人说，但作为毫不相关的第三者在那边叫嚣好不好
<onlylove_> 老是掉线怎么回事啊
<madper|working> BigOne: 啊? 你刚才说的电话销售的案例, 还有窗口的案例? 是在说第三方? 那我没有捕捉到, 抱歉.
<BigOne> madper|working: 另外，我并不是排外，只是觉得有些事情让人觉得无语。如果我排外的话，我就不会找一个非魔都的人做未婚妻了
<BigOne> madper|working: 我说的是服务性行业，你在当地做事，总归要适应当地的
<ubuntu518> 我在ubuntu12.04上用vbox虚拟机安装ubuntuserver系统，现在怎么让宿机和虚拟机互相通讯呢
<BigOne> madper|working: 就像麦当劳，你到中国难道还要求顾客说英语么？
<madper|working> BigOne: 这两个不想干的.
<madper|working> BigOne: 前提是, 大部分上海人能说普通话, 哪怕不是十分标准. 而且, 大部分外地人听不懂上海话.
<BigOne> madper|working: 等你发现你的本地方言快成为历史文化遗产的时候，你再来这边发表你的想法吧
<madper|working> BigOne: 早就发现了.
 * madper|working 现在谁会说北京话?! lol
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: stop it听到北京话我就拳头痒痒
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: lol~
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 你是哪里人？
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 我在帝度都听不到了~
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 魔都
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 你在魔都能听到?
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 有时候可以...
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: ...gaoji...
<BigOne> madper|working: 那你是帝都的？
<madper|working> BigOne: 不是.
<madper|working> BigOne: 我外来入京务工人员.
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 比如那些电话里的服务人员，尤其是买机票啥的，都是北京话，尼玛，北京人没有"j"这个字母，他们叫“钩”
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: ... 这很让你恼怒?
<BigOne> madper|working: 反正我不希望我以后的小孩，每天在家里对我说普通话
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 恩，纯象形文字是半文盲用的...
<madper|working> BigOne: 你已经说远了.
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 其实不是这个，恼怒的是北京话太不直接，客套太多
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 你这是歧视文盲... 万一对面真是呢?!
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 就会一句北京话: `跟你丫死磕`   LOL
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 我自己也有原因，魔都话基本都是单音节，干脆得很
<BigOne> madper|working: 我说的是现在魔都土著遇到的现实问题
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 没仔细听过魔都话.
<madper|working> BigOne: 北京土著/广东土著都会遇到吧...
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 魔都话不好听，都是单音节，太生硬
<madper|working> BigOne: 我觉得上海还好了, 广东有几个地方, 打群架从来都是四川人赢... 四川人霸占铁路/警察局. lpy 那地方是哪儿来的?
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 听过一次, 听不懂, 就直接忽略了.
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 魔都话和魔都土话相差很远，魔都土话挺好听
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 你说的是本地话？
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 还有分别? ...
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 恩
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 吴语
<MeaCulpa> 魔都话算是一种官话了
<BigOne> madper|working: 是啊，除了上海话，本地话，还有浦东话，崇明话～～～～很多
<MeaCulpa> 当然不像南京那里官话那程度...
 * MeaCulpa 在家有时候还说苏北话~
<MeaCulpa> 有时候说宁波话...
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 是的
<kukey> 我们这里是晋南话和晋北话
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 作为魔都小孩，基本这些话都能听懂些
<kukey> BigOne: 魔都是？
<BigOne> kukey: ？？？
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 恩，魔都本就是渔村，被太君赶过来的灾民多
<kukey> BigOne: 魔都是哪里？我Out了
<MeaCulpa> kukey: 上海
<MeaCulpa> kukey: Mordor知道不，魔戒
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 哦，我们这里没有你们那里那么发达，我们都在山里面
<MeaCulpa> kukey: 邪恶魔王Sauron的老家
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 恩
<jiam> 魔都
<madper|working> BigOne: ... 赶上广东了.
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 其实，感觉魔都的小孩对那么多方言都能接受，反而那些非魔都的对这些就不能接受，简直不可理喻，我宁可听非魔都的人说他们当地的话也不想听普通话
<MeaCulpa> kukey: 魔都讲究邪恶的秩序，我们都只是orc
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 对，关键是这个不对等
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 我们都能说很多方言，别人却受不了
<MeaCulpa> 浪妈妈
<jiam> 各地都有方言　
<jiam> 谁不会说方言啊
<kukey> BigOne: 我们这里一个县都讲不同的方言，所以方言实在太多了
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 记得我大学有个教授是宁波人，但不会说普通话
<kukey> Big
<jiam> 如果大家各说各的方言　能交流吗
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 然后在上海有些年份了，说的是宁波沪语
<txthinking> 我想用mutt 转发所有邮件怎么设置
<kukey> BigOne: 我上高中时候就没有说普通话的老师  哈哈
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 然后，基本魔都的小孩都很快就适应了，反而那些非魔都的各种不适应各种投诉
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 我们中学有一个绍兴老师，绍兴上海话，最经典的是走进课堂，看到嘈杂:"下面大家乱糟糟"
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 你用沪语都出来试试看...
<MeaCulpa> s/都/读
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 当时全班鸦雀无声...
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 好吧，我觉得这是一种生活乐趣
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 魔都的海派文化就是一种包容的文化
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 恩，我的一大乐趣就是当看到别人得知我是魔都人的时候的惊讶表情...乐趣背后是无奈，为啥给我们定的框框那么多
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 就是即使来自不同地区的人，说着不同的方言，在魔都也能感觉到一种自然的感觉
 * MeaCulpa 为啥186/108就不能是魔都人呢...我认识的人比我威武的多了去了...
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 同感，平时普通话，魔都话也不错
<MeaCulpa> 为啥干掉2斤牛肉以后就不像魔都人呢...我的朋友们里我算胃口小的
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 尼玛框框太多了
<lpy> madper|working: 又黑我广东...
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 是的，特别是那种好像魔都人都排外的那种框框
<lpy> MeaCulpa: 186/108是108的体重的意思么。。。
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 我被排到外环..赶脚内环内除了老头老太很少有魔都人了
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 要说排...实在说不过去
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 嗯，这叫反客为主
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 那倒不是，大家自己本事，无可厚非，排是真的不排~
<madper|working> lpy: http://www.jizhe.cc/news_view_205757.html
<kk> madper|working 啥, ⇪ 广东中山沙溪镇发生外来人员聚集事件 | 华夏记者网
<madper|working> lpy: 太弱了你们~ 哈哈`
<MeaCulpa> lpy: 不止了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 都是你....我的健身卡很久没用了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天又吃了两顿午饭
<cfy> madper|working: 好像有个软件可以转换 cc adaam
<cfy> madper|working: 好像有个软件可以转换 cc adam
<cfy> lpy: morning
<madper|working> cfy: 那个太慢了... 我看过...
<madper|working> cfy: 还是算了.
<madper|working> cfy: 我改用u盘了.
<lpy> madper|working: 我去...
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 其实我真的蛮希望听听外地人说自己的方言哦
<lpy> cfy: :-)
<cfy> madper|working: 你要干什么？
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 我是觉得其实不是魔都人排外，很多时候是他们非魔都人自卑吧。像以前叫乡下人，后来说北京人也成乡下了，那就叫外地人，然后又说外地人是歧视的。现在好了，叫新魔都人～～～
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 恩
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 乡下人是骂人话，不是至外地人
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 是指不按照约定俗成规矩办事的人
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 那外地人呢？
<MeaCulpa> 我也被人说过乡下人....一般是凭蛮力挤地铁的时候~~~
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 外地人就是外地人咯...自卑是有的，毕竟羡慕人家
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 魔都人压力山大，不敢做
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 我和人有纠纷，实在不能避免，我打架前都拍掉别人眼镜
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 比帝都人文环境好一点吧
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 尼玛，打架还要考虑后果，你说我们过的啥日子...
<Asura> 有谁用过红旗吗？
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 没，帝都人有文化，我们这里没啥，都宅在家里
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 有文化个毛线。。。全是妖魔鬼怪。。
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 我有一次抓住一个小偷，但他隔在了我和我老婆中间，老婆跌倒了...从此以后再也不出手了
<BigOne> cherrot: 是啊，你身上没个50，你都不敢出门，所以都宅家里了
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 有了家室，甘心做孙子
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 好吧，说明魔都男都是顾家的～
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 魔都妹子是恶魔，有了妹子，一切礼义廉耻统统抛开了，以前不屑做的，都干开啦，哈哈
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 忍辱负重吧
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 我擦印象太深了，那小偷浑身滑溜溜，潦倒了两个保安呢，我毫不容易抓住他裤带
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 且拳头也躲开了，再使一个绊就倒了...可惜啊
<madper|working> cfy: 测试一个xfs的性能的bug.
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 魔都女孩各种宠～
<MeaCulpa> 本来顺势一推，那厮就会头颅撞上柱子了
<onlylove_> BigOne: 帝都在魔都都成乡下了？
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 结果忘了妹子还在另一端，被人流带倒..
<cfy> madper|working: ......
<MeaCulpa> onlylove_: 帝都不会啊，帝都有文化
<cfy> madper|working: 为啥一个elf 34MB, 运行的时候memory只有3.5MB?
<onlylove_> MeaCulpa: 蛮力挤地铁太恐怖，我每天被人推上地铁，被人推下地铁……
<BigOne> onlylove_: 有坊间传闻，有个北京亲戚来上海，邻居说你乡下来人了，至此，就被误传为北京在魔都人眼里也是乡下
<MeaCulpa> onlylove_: 帝都夜生活丰富，魔都基本老百姓只能宅家里
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 快过年了，魔都可以清净点了，感觉最近坐地铁越来越惬意了
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 真的？lol
<madper|working> cfy: 不是全都加载的
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 没觉得，开车还是白完多
<onlylove_> MeaCulpa: 表示不知道帝都有啥夜生活……
<madper|working> cfy: 你用啥看的memory呀?
<cfy> madper|working: 13MB
<cfy> madper|working: 哦？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove_: 不会啊，我在帝都的时候很多人塞我小广告呢...
<cfy> madper|working: 现在用htop看了下RES
<onlylove_> MeaCulpa: 至今就收过卖房子的小广告……
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 市中心，开车各种堵，受不了
<madper|working> cfy: 肯定不会全都装载呀, 好多页都没加载, 访问的时候出发一个系统陷入.
<madper|working> BigOne: 北京, 五环都各种堵...
<onlylove_> MeaCulpa: 那个魔都妹子是恶魔怎么解
<BigOne> madper|working: 没办法，帝都嘛，带星带杠的各种多
<cfy> madper|working: gaoji...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove_: 恶魔，支配你的一切
<MeaCulpa> onlylove_: 毁灭你的三观
<BigOne> onlylove_: 是的
<onlylove_> 那么恐怖……
<BigOne> onlylove_: 基本和你收入有关的，按照惯例全都上缴
<onlylove_> BigOne: 这个没什么啊
<BigOne> onlylove_: 更恐怖的是丈母娘
<onlylove_> BigOne: 我怕的是毁三观
<BigOne> onlylove_: 各种痛苦，只有亲身经历才能体会
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 这么难招惹。。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 丈母娘那没办法，自己养大的姑娘跟别人跑了，肯定舍不得，得为难下
<BigOne> onlylove_: 那不是为难那么简单
<onlylove_> BigOne: 难道还有政审？
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: :)
<BigOne> onlylove_: 你幻想一下作为外地人怎么被魔都人各种歧视，就怎么被丈母娘各种对待
<onlylove_> BigOne: 魔都人找魔都妹子，也这待遇么
<BigOne> onlylove_: 要说对外地人有偏见的话，比起丈母娘对女婿的那种，小巫见大巫了
<BigOne> onlylove_: 嗯
<BigOne> onlylove_: 反正我是不找魔都女
<onlylove_> BigOne: 表示魔都女婿不是一般人
<BigOne> onlylove_: 表示魔都男人真的很温柔
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: lol
<onlylove_> BigOne: 这个和温柔没什么关系……
<onlylove_> http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E5%93%88%E4%BD%9B%E5%A4%A7%E5%AD%A6%E9%9B%86%E4%BD%93%E4%BD%9C%E5%BC%8A&FORM=Z9LH7
<kk> onlylove_ 啥, ⇪ 哈佛大学集体作弊 - 必应 Bing
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 不是温柔，魔都一切贵，一切代价都大，生活不敢得罪
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 一切不妥当的事情都会有很严重后果，所以要步步谨慎
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 我觉得魔都是人类城市文明的典范.人民被严酷的管理，默默劳动
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 不敢有二心
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 魔都人惨啊
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 恩，年轻过，冲动过，代价太大，再也不敢了
<MeaCulpa> 哈佛也需要作弊？
<MeaCulpa> 哈佛不都是靠忽悠读的么
<MeaCulpa> 能说会道即可
<txthinking> mutt 如何设置转发所有邮件
<txthinking> ! some@xxxx.com 不好使
<txthinking> 还需要设置其他的吗
<ofan> http://sandbox.runjs.cn/show/ydp3it7b
<kk> ofan 啥, ⇪ 程序员老黄历
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 你是做什么的？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: å°¿å°¿
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 尿尿的魔都话...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 大便？
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 哦～～人肉的还是自动的？
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://www.instructables.com/id/RFID-Emulator-How-to-Clone-RFID-Card-Tag-/
<kk> onlylove_ 啥, ⇪ RFID Emulator - How to Clone RFID Card, Tag ...
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 基本人肉
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 貌似有点悲剧～
<MeaCulpa> ？
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 不好吗？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33384
<kk> onlylove_ ⇪ ti: Solidot | 社会工程好帮手
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 觉得人肉的话，比较痛苦，不是都有测试用例么？
<onlylove_> 那个电视机的是怎么个东西……
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 现在的话，自动的单元测试都很好了
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 自动的还要人干嘛
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 做报告
<BigOne> onlylove_: 美女表示，没有电视还有宽带
 * archl 不会说方言。。。
 * archl 高中时宿舍有个游戏 - 就是拼说方言，谁说了我能听懂的，谁就输。。。
<archl> 好吧，都是本地人。
<cfy> archl: awesome.....
<cfy> archl: 你不是非大路的么？
<BigOne> archl: 你是哪儿人？
<onlylove_> BigOne: 我不明白那东西做什么用的，你知道么？万能遥控器？
<archl> BigOne: 山东潍坊
<archl> cfy: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那你必然输
<BigOne> onlylove_: RFID 就是无线射频标签
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我不会输，永远不会，--- 我在游戏之外。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<archl> 或者说我是玩具
<onlylove_> BigOne: 不是无线标签那个，我说的上海电视那个
<BigOne> onlylove_: 比如非接触式的卡，就是一种应用
<onlylove_> BigOne: http://www.ladyada.net/make/tvbgone/
<kk> onlylove_ 啥, ⇪ TV-B-Gone Kit - DIY Universal Remote
<onlylove_> BigOne: 这个
<archl> cfy:  吃饭了？
<onlylove_> BigOne: 我大学学自动化的，当然知道RFID
<archl> 买 电源怎么买呢。
<archl> 现在缺个电源。。。
<cfy> onlylove_: awesome...
<archl> 台式机
<onlylove_> archl: 搜张图纸，自己做一个
<archl> onlylove_: 。。。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 大概是电视机遥控器吧
<archl> onlylove_: 要是有那基础，直接就把电源修好了
<BigOne> onlylove_: 具体没看图纸，不清楚
<onlylove_> archl: 电源怎么了？
<BigOne> archl: 你山东的，那个游戏会输是必然的
<archl> onlylove_: 可能是电源故障。
<BigOne> archl: 直流电源本身就是一个系统
<archl> BigOne: 什么意思？
<archl> 。。。乱了
<BigOne> archl: 山东话，好像全国人民都能听懂啊
<archl> BigOne: 用词不懂
<onlylove_> BigOne: 和普通话区别不大
<BigOne> archl: 你刚才不是说宿舍玩游戏？？
<onlylove_> BigOne: 列表里面没发现我家的创维，没发现康佳
<archl> BigOne: 对啊。都是本地人。
 * archl 可不懂那些词语。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 好吧，长虹的也没
<BigOne> archl: 哦
<BigOne> archl: 什么词语？
<archl> 饿 读 卧 的音。这样的。
<archl> 其实很多我都记不住～
<onlylove_> BigOne: 为啥有海信嗯
<archl> BigOne: 抱歉，我不会说-当然记不住。。。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 可能外国人喜欢海信的多于长虹的吧
<BigOne> archl: 没事～
<archl> BigOne: 品牌宣传
<onlylove_> 小时候家里是青岛的电视机，后来改海信了
<archl> BigOne: 海尔的家伙做广告 —— 简直是笨蛋想出来主意。。。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 我只是在想那个RFID是不是可以拷贝交通卡
<onlylove_> BigOne: 拷贝是没问题，但是钱不能拷贝
<BigOne> onlylove_: 日立，后来是金星，再后来～～就不好说了
<archl> BigOne:  画了个贫困的工人，说可以省钱多喝点啤酒——用海尔冰箱。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 你可以拷贝一张，然后两个人拿着，一人坐地铁一人坐公交
<BigOne> archl: 额～～对海尔没什么好映像
<onlylove_> BigOne: 会不会计费故障就不知道了
<archl> BigOne:  海尔服务好 - 其他，一般
<BigOne> onlylove_: 交通卡的数据是存在卡里的，所以，即使能复制，也不能用
<BigOne> archl: 感觉电器这种，只要不是国产的，基本都没什么问题
<BigOne> archl: 因为，即使对外宣传的再好，冰箱上用的压缩机，还是进口的
<BigOne> archl: 原因是，我们无力加工那个压缩机里用的阀片
<BigOne> archl: 一块有弹性的钢片
<archl> BigOne: LG的，是我见过最烂的。在我印象里。只要过了保质期，还没坏的东西肯定不是LG产的。。。
<onlylove_> archl: 联想……
<BigOne> archl: 戴尔
<archl> onlylove_: 吖。。。联想的没见过啊。
<onlylove_> archl: 联想在保质期没问题，一旦出保修，准坏
<archl> BigOne: 哦，dell的，我的坏了，但是我的之外的都没坏。。。
<BigOne> archl: 你戴尔的产品，打个包修电话就知道了
<archl> BigOne: 我有买2台二手Dell电脑，都没问题。。。
<onlylove_> dell的东西一般
<onlylove_> 美国神舟
<BigOne> onlylove_: 我是觉得，HP的服务器不错
<onlylove_> BigOne: 你肯定没被坑过
<kang_> 请问我买台二手THINKPAD X61容易出问题不？
<archl> 只要不是 vostro 和 Inspiron 系列。
<archl> dell都不错
<archl> 就是说，最便宜的 dell 产品都不能用。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 基本买的都是高端服务器
<archl> 买 dell 就买贵的
<onlylove_> archl: dell latitude表示很纠结
<archl> onlylove_:  有问题么。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 高端货没有有问题的
<onlylove_> archl: 肯定有啊……
<archl> onlylove_: 呃。
<archl> onlylove_: 那就是有了。
<onlylove_> archl: 表示上班的地方配的就是latitude系列，经常换个硬盘什么的
<BigOne> onlylove_: 感觉我们也太厉害了，从电器能说道服务器
<archl> onlylove_: 哦。。。硬盘似乎dell都是质量不好的。～
<archl> onlylove_: 我也坏了硬盘～
<BigOne> onlylove_: 是从电视机说到服务器
<onlylove_> BigOne: 有钱买惠普高端不如买IBM了
<BigOne> onlylove_: IBM感觉就370比较吸引人吧
<onlylove_> archl: 我宁可他坏主板，坏硬盘以外所有硬件，也不愿意他坏硬盘
<archl> 走了。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 反正上面相信HP的，那就HP咯
<BigOne> onlylove_: 为什么不用存储呢？EMC的
<onlylove_> BigOne: 无所谓了，反正有钱买就IBM，相信就HP吧……
<onlylove_> BigOne: 你一个商务笔记本带个存储？
<archl> onlylove_: dell就坏硬盘最多～
<BigOne> onlylove_: 额，以为是服务器
<onlylove_> archl: 所以坚决不碰dell
<MeaCulpa> hp买的人不少
<MeaCulpa> EVA?
<onlylove_> 表示接触过不少浪潮曙光
 * MeaCulpa 哦，你们没在说存储...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你还在
<BigOne> onlylove_: 本来还想为什么怕坏硬盘，基本现在都组raid的
<onlylove_> MeaCulpa: 我们从家用电器讨论到电脑了
<onlylove_> MeaCulpa: 然后从笔记本扯到服务器了
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 严格的说，是从一个貌似是电视机遥控器的东西说到电脑
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,说啥？我刚好清楚屏幕看不到。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 如果是存储里面有一块硬盘坏了，那存储里面的硬盘都差不多了
<BigOne> onlylove_: 其实你可以考虑买个EMC的存储，然后配上FC-SAM交换机
<AllenYan> 存储一般是有一个备用盘的
<BigOne> onlylove_: 都有年限的，在年限内更换就好了
<archl> onlylove_: 平时都不在硬盘上运作，只有存储时才唤醒硬盘的有吗？
<AllenYan> 而且，很少有raid0神马的。。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 反正存储的硬盘都是热插拔的，而且还冗余备份
<onlylove_> archl: 什么东西？
<BigOne> archl: 要是突然掉电，那就哭死了
<onlylove_> archl: 不都是读写的时候才会唤醒硬盘么……
<cfy> madper|working: ..
<archl> onlylove_: 一般都是供电的。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 我想arch1的意思是，只有在必要的时候才唤醒
<cfy> madper|working: 还要写实习记录。。。讨厌死了
<archl> BigOne: 不过都有UPS之类把。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 硬盘休眠？
<BigOne> archl: 你说的我是不是可以理解为用memcache保存在多台机器的内存里，然后定期的写到磁盘上
<archl> BigOne: 恩。
<BigOne> archl: UPS也会故障的。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 应该是吧。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 难道你想机房电源先故障，然后UPS再down掉？
<archl> 现在 archl 有个问题啊。如果用 dd 把 iso 写到 /dev/sdb 上，后面没覆盖的区域也会清空吗？
<onlylove_> BigOne: 不都是平时在内存，然后定期flush到硬盘的么，windows除外
<BigOne> onlylove_: 我原来的机房是不可能停电的
<BigOne> onlylove_: 那就不知道了
<BigOne> onlylove_: 因为有两条独立的供电线路供电～
<onlylove_> archl: 你可以写下试试……
<archl> onlylove_: 不要啊。。。
<archl> onlylove_:  我 75GB的数据啊。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 电源冗余啊……很正常的事情
<BigOne> onlylove_: 上次技术展览会上，看到有一款以色列产的UPS机头，容错热插拔的，不错。
<onlylove_> archl: 你可以先找个优盘试试么
<archl> onlylove_: 呃。没有。否则直接就用了
<BigOne> onlylove_: 一个机头好像是5KVA，然后一个柜子上能插N个
<onlylove_> BigOne: 容错？可以乱插？
<onlylove_> archl: 你换个方法吧，别用dd了
<BigOne> onlylove_: 嗯，一个机头挂掉了，其他机头能顶上去。当然如果后面电池挂掉了，那也是命该如此
<archl> onlylove_: ubuntu下有别的办法？
<BigOne> onlylove_: 比如，标准是5KVA的机头，你插2个就是10KVA，插10个就是50KVA
<onlylove_> archl: 你要做什么？
<onlylove_> BigOne: 你多大的机房啊……
<archl> onlylove_:  写个 linux live cd 到移动硬盘
<onlylove_> archl: 给分区行不
<BigOne> onlylove_: 我只是比喻一下。
<archl> onlylove_: 原有一个非live cd 的
<BigOne> onlylove_: 一般要求是服务器和存储要能工作2个小时
<onlylove_> archl: 你可以man下dd，看看能不能在指定区域写，我记得dd可以有偏移的，但是没用过
<BigOne> onlylove_: 上次半夜里，电工玩电表，搞得机房供电很混乱，正常电和备用电切了一晚上
<onlylove_> BigOne: 把那电工插315上爽下
<BigOne> onlylove_: 然后早上停电停了1个多小时，居然都没被发现，后来查日志的时候才发现的
<BigOne> onlylove_: 不过，切换都是自动的，用的交流接触器
<onlylove_> BigOne: 接触器那东西动作太慢
<archl> onlylove_: 哦。发现自带 Startup Disk Creator 可用。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 晚上调试电路
<BigOne> onlylove_: 那不是还有UPS么
<cfy> ........
<cfy> gaoji....
<cfy> onlylove_: archl: skip
<BigOne> onlylove_: 悲剧的服务器，晚上一堆UPS的日志啊
<cfy> onlylove_: archl: output的话用seek
<onlylove_> BigOne: 和你说了，和那电工说，你再玩就给你扔315KVA的变压器上去
<BigOne> onlylove_: 原来机房所属的地方是不能停电的，因为停电要死人的
<cfy> BigOne: 死人？
<onlylove_> BigOne: 不能停电，会死人，一级能源机构？
<onlylove_> cfy: 比方说化工厂什么的
<BigOne> onlylove_: 关键是他们晚上调试供电的时候，没通知我们，然后就那样了
<BigOne> onlylove_: 医疗机构
<onlylove_> BigOne: 那就是了……手术时候停电麻烦了
<cfy> BigOne: 你在医疗机构？
<BigOne> cfy: 过去式了～
<cfy> BigOne: awesome..
<cfy> BigOne: 免费医疗不？
<BigOne> onlylove_: 那天他们检修供电，没通知我们～
<onlylove_> cfy: 医院，化工厂那些是一级能源机构，不允许停电的，一般有两路或者多路电源冗余
<BigOne> cfy: 你觉得可能么？
<cfy> BigOne: 我觉得可以报销一部分吧
<cfy> onlylove_: cool
<cfy>  我的电脑也有两路电源。。。
<BigOne> cfy: 非成本部分能报销一点点～但药费就没办法了
<cfy> 外部电源线和电池。。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 觉得你机房无所谓，只要手术室和呼吸什么的无所谓就行了
<cfy> BigOne: ..
<onlylove_> cfy: 你那两路电源是本地冗余
<cfy> onlylove_: 哦？
<BigOne> onlylove_: 要实时交易的～
<soiamso> onlylove_: 有发电机
<onlylove_> cfy: 是说，电源坏了一个另一个可以顶上，但是停电即没办法了
<BigOne> onlylove_: 是的，还有一台发电机～
<cfy> onlylove_: 我这个也可以啊，外部电源断了，电池顶上。。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 发电机是在ups快挂了，外部电源还没好的时候才启用的
<onlylove_> cfy: 如果电池没电了呢
<BigOne> onlylove_: 我所知道的就只有一次用发电机的
<BigOne> onlylove_: 其他某家医院，下暴雨，配电间泡水
<cfy> onlylove_: 不会的，我会在电源没电之前睡眠的。。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 然后就只能用发电机了
<BigOne> onlylove_: 你要知道，现在医疗机构对网络依赖很严重的～
<onlylove_> BigOne: 我曾经在一家工厂上班，停电会启用发电机，但是那是烧柴油的
<onlylove_> cfy: 如果我不准你休眠呢
<BigOne> cfy: 是啊，不准休眠呢？
<cfy> onlylove_: 不我要休眠，这是我的电脑。。。
<cfy> 我的电脑我做主。。。。
<cfy> 嘻嘻
<cfy> 好吧，其实我在扯。。。。。cc BigOne onlylove_
<onlylove_> BigOne: 银行也是，原来没有网络也就那样
 * cfy 我懂的。。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 唉，其实原来没网络的时候也就那么做，挺正常的，现在你要突然挂掉了，就一团糟～～
<onlylove_> BigOne: 我家的合作医疗在联通机房租的机房，其实也没啥……
<BigOne> onlylove_: 各种杯具～～，医院那么多药，以前都是收费的人自己背出来的，现在没网络，基本就只能让他们等着，各种混乱
<onlylove_> BigOne: 当时买的浪潮的机器，用的rh5.5,我就为那事情离职的
<cfy> madper|working: 人呢？
<cfy> 谁在实习。。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 那医保处的2B竟然当我面问我经理，他会装linux么
<BigOne> onlylove_: 浪潮是垃圾啊～而且卫生局喜欢用windows的系统
<cfy> ....
<cfy> onlylove_: 然后你怎么说？
<onlylove_> BigOne: 当时是windows的，但是新项目切到linux了
<onlylove_> cfy: 不能出声啊
<BigOne> onlylove_: 但一般好像都是专用线路和专用机房吧，怎么会沦落到租用机房？
<madper|working> cfy: ?
 * cfy onlylove_: linux都有我的patch，你说我会不会装
<onlylove_> BigOne: 鬼知道
<cfy> madper|working: 你用写实习记录么？
<madper|working> cfy: 实习记录, 写呀.
<cfy> madper|working: 讨厌死了。。。。。。
<madper|working> cfy: 恩.
<cfy> madper|working: 怎么写？
<onlylove_> cfy: 他不知道什么叫patch
<cfy> madper|working: 200字。。。憋不出来。。。。。
<madper|working> cfy: 我只写处理过哪些bug, 写了哪些patch.
<soiamso> onlylove_: 浪潮。。
<cfy> onlylove_: 那你就说你开发了linux...
<BigOne> onlylove_: 好吧，上海这边是一条专用线路，以前一直用的是帧中继的
<onlylove_> soiamso: 浪潮怎么了
<onlylove_> cfy: 他会说，你开发了linux那么厉害还在这混饭
<BigOne> onlylove_: 这个我在读书的时候在教科书里听说过，没想到现实生活中还要经历
<cfy> onlylove_: .............
<soiamso>  onlylove_ 用来开公数的，估计
<cfy> onlylove_: 就是说。。。。。。。。。把你看死了。。。
<BigOne> onlylove_: 备用线路是ISDN，天啊，当年读书的时候感觉这个好像和自己没啥关系来着。
<cfy> madper|working: 来上海不。。。来杭州不。。来嘉兴玩不。。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 据说ISDN在国外被戏称It Still Does Nothing
<madper|working> cfy: 现在没时间, 过些日子有时间了, 打算带我广州或者北京的妹子去转转.
<BigOne> onlylove_: 浪潮的服务器貌似挺糟糕的，口碑不好
<cfy> madper|working: 妹子真多。。。。。。T_T
<cfy> madper|working: cool...
<onlylove_> soiamso: 开公数是什么意思
<madper|working> cfy: 不多...
<BigOne> onlylove_: 一般有分机的地方，用的还是ISDN
<cfy> madper|working: 多。。
<madper|working> cfy: 真心不多...
<onlylove_> BigOne: 浪潮还成了，在山东大部分浪潮
<BigOne> onlylove_: 上海这边，医疗卫生相关的主要都是HP的。
<onlylove_> BigOne: 主要是远程管理作的不好
<soiamso> onlylove_: 贪污
<BigOne> onlylove_: 存储的话是EMC
<onlylove_> soiamso: 好吧……确实有这方面成分
<BigOne> onlylove_: 网络部分是cisco，貌似没有一个是国产的
<onlylove_> BigOne: 浪潮国内能做8路机器的
<madper|working> 跟政府相关部门合作, 你如何不贪污?!
<onlylove_> BigOne: 但是那个管理套件真的很渣，和IBM DELL还有HP的远端管理没法比
<onlylove_> 有人用过曙光的机器么
<onlylove_> madper|working: 你确定就广州和北京有妹子？
<onlylove_> madper|working: 没在别的地方多藏几个？
<madper|working> onlylove_: 确定, 我没去过别的什么地方住过吧...
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33385
<kk> onlylove_ ⇪ ti: Solidot | 超过1%的Steam用户运行Ubuntu
<BigOne> onlylove_: 那你现在做什么呢？
<onlylove_> BigOne: 做IT啊……就是修电脑的
<imtxc> madper|working: 你妹的居然有两个妹子
<madper|working> imtxc: working.
<imtxc> madper|working: o
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你确定是一个地方一个？
<imtxc> ofan: 偶饭，请教个问题，我在vps上弄了openvpn之后，客户端链接好了，可是看不了u2b视频是怎么回事呢
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我错了 madper|working 你妹的你居然有很多妹子
<ofan> imtxc: RPWT
<airead__> 我想用 tcl 测试一下我的 C 程序, 但现在我不会.  我应该用哪些关键字去 google 啊
<imtxc> ofan: 。。。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 你得弄全局的
<imtxc> 我RP一向很高
<imtxc> 客户端连接之后访问y2b页面都很快，就是视频开不了
<ofan> imtxc: 太高了就溢出了
<imtxc> ofan: 什么时候还有帽子了
<BigOne> onlylove_: 真的假的？
<ofan> imtxc: 组织看重我
<imtxc> ofan: 永久帽子？
<ofan> imtxc: 不是
<onlylove_> BigOne: 什么真的假的？工作么？真的啊
<imtxc> ofan: 可能是给你安排维护夜场秩序
<BigOne> onlylove_: 好吧，那是不是应该叫硬件工程师？
<ofan> imtxc: 夜场由 alvin_rxg 复杂
<ofan> imtxc: 夜场由 alvin_rxg 负责
<onlylove_> BigOne: helpdesk
<imtxc> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source a.a.a.a 这样不可以么……
<cfy> ....
<cfy> imtxc: install a GUI network manager
<cfy> imtxc: all problem solved...
<imtxc> cfy: 手机上用啊
<cfy> imtxc: buy a iphone/android.....all problem solved...
<imtxc> cfy: android
<imtxc> cfy: 这跟客户端有关系？
<cfy> imtxc: buy a vpn from ofan
<ofan> cfy: +1
<cfy> imtxc: and len ofan solve your problem
<BigOne> imtxc: 话说android如何利用WIFI的P2P和笔记本通信啊
<imtxc> cfy: ........ ofan ----
<cfy> imtxc: and let ofan to solve your problem
<cfy> imtxc: and let ofan to help you
<ofan> imtxc: 买vpn 送op
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 今天都有op
<cfy> imtxc: am i not right?
<cfy> ofan: haha
<imtxc> ofan: 我都买了你俩了
<cfy> ....
<imtxc> ofan: 速速给op
<ofan> imtxc: 今年过节不送里，送礼就送vpn
<ofan> imtxc: 送亲戚，送好友啊
<imtxc> ofan: 先给帽子再说
<imtxc> cfy: 求帽子
<ofan> imtxc: op是在套餐里的，不买就没
<cfy> imtxc: why do you want op?
<imtxc> ofan: 我已经买了啊，你应该赔偿我没帽子这一年的损失
<imtxc> cfy: …… 你是蹭饭鸭么，怎么今天这么……
<ofan> imtxc: 活动从今天开始
<cfy> imtxc: i havn't install a chinese input method...
<imtxc> 。。。 ofan
<cfy> ofan: gaoji....
<ofan> cfy: 我那znc你还用么
<ofan> 不用我就删号了
<cfy> ofan: yeah,maybe some days later...
<ofan> cfy: 你还是装个输入法
<cfy> ofan: ......
<imtxc> ofan: 你还卖 znc帐号？
<ofan> cfy: 看不懂你说的
<ofan> imtxc: 不卖，免费的
<cfy> ofan: don't delete my account,i will use znc after chinese new year
<ofan> cfy: o
<imtxc> …………
<madper|working> cfy: 学adam, imtxc 叫你外号, 你就t了他. lol
<imtxc> madper|working: o
<cfy> madper|working: cool
<madper|working> cfy: 我要op没用, 不喜欢t人.
<cfy> imtxc: i won't do that,i'm a good guy
<cfy> madper|working: ...................
<imtxc> madper|working: 拜大牛
<madper|working> cfy: 喜欢看别人被t. 比如 hamo
<madper|working> imtxc: 早.
<imtxc> madper|working: 早你妹
 * imtxc 鼓动别人t我的不是好人
<madper|working> imtxc: ...
<madper|working> cfy: cool! http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/225090.htm
<kk> madper|working 啥, ⇪ [多图]有史以来最伟大的黑客T恤_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<madper|working> cfy: 想弄个.
<cfy> ........
<ofan> madper|working: 貌似发过
<madper|working> cfy: #16那个, 来个lisp版本的.
<cfy> imtxc: .....sorry...
<cfy> .....
<cfy> OMG......
<cfy> what have i done......
<ofan> cfy: 你瞎搞毛
<cfy>  /mode #ubuntu-cn +Ccntzj
<cfy> not working...
<cfy>  /mode #ubuntu-cn -m
<cfy> T_T
 * madper|working 你们配合的真好.
<madper|working> bluezd: 早, 到家了?
<cfy> imtxc: sorry......................
<cfy> madper|working: how to fix that?
<cfy> ...- -!
 * ofan FIXED
<madper|working> cfy: 现在你不用考虑了
<cfy> oh.......
<cfy> ofan: ....
<madper|working> cfy: ... 你永久了?
<cfy> madper|working: nope................
<madper|working> cfy: .............................................
<bluezd> madper|working: 早，恩
<cfy> madper|working: buy vpn,and you can get op from ofan
<madper|working> cfy: I don't need one. I mean a hat.
<cfy> ofan: op,op,op...
<ofan> cfy: you are dangerous
<cfy> ofan: it's a typo...
<cfy> ofan: i want type /mode #ubuntu-cn imtxc -b.....
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/225132.htm
<kk> ofan 啥, ⇪ 金山手机毒霸年会节目逆天 35部米2编程炫酷动画_Kingsoft Security 金山安全_cnBeta.COM
<cfy> ofan: ........
 * cherrot 年前没精神综合征。。
<yunfan> ofan: 你怎么在linux下创建zip文件?
<ofan> 全年精力过剩综合征
<cfy> yunfan: 7z a a.zip a
<yunfan> 额 阿蛋跟蛤魔撤退了 居然让 ofan 和cfy带帽子
<ofan> yunfan: zip
<yunfan> cfy: 那7z出来之前那帮人怎么办？
<cfy> yunfan: don't care
<yunfan> ofan: 我的目标用户是公司的mba同事  额 居然打不开 tar.gz
<cfy> yunfan: why you worry that?
<yunfan> 我记得winzip是可以的
<yunfan> cfy: 你回家了？
<ofan> 现在谁用zip,都用gzip
<ofan> yunfan: 不可能
<cfy> yunfan: impossible...........os x has tar and gizp..
<cfy> yunfan: impossible...........os x has tar and gzip..
<cherrot> 气死了。。。 什么都被封 什么都连不上 什么都装不了。。
<ofan> 默认的就能打开
<ikk-> cherrot: 是啊,太不自由了
<ofan> yunfan: 要么用终端解，或者装The Unarchiver
<yunfan> ofan: 那就是她要借机跟我套近乎
<ofan> yunfan: ....
<ikk-> 7z a a.zip *.xxx *.yyy
<cfy> yunfan: bingo.....
<yunfan> ofan: 理性的解释 哼哼
<yunfan> ikk-: 听说你上班了？
<cfy> yunfan: that's truth:那就是她要借机跟我套近乎
<ikk-> yunfan: 听谁说的? 我打算开发android项目,然后搞个捐赠链接
<onlylove_> yunfan: 苹果默认tar,gz没问题啊，她不会操作吧
<ikk-> tar -jcf a.tar *.xxx *.yyy
<yunfan> ikk-: 你都多少年了 还没毕业？
<yunfan> ikk-: 什么项目 说来听听
<ikk-> yunfan: 活到老学到老
<ikk-> yunfan: 开发一个牛B的软件
<yunfan> ikk-: 这些都是虚的 跟我就别说空话了 讲本质
<nooutsonwyowl> 我想寻找一个UBUNTU下的笔记软件，可以直接从网页粘贴过来，然后格式不变的那种，大家帮忙推荐推荐
<ikk-> ikk-: 昨天刚想到的灵感,不能透露
<ofan> nooutsonwyowl: evernote?
<trying> nooutsonwyowl: wget?
<ofan> 淫象笔记 cc madper|working
<yunfan> ikk-: 额 真是 我一天到玩都有灵感 还专门写博客 太小气
<ikk-> yunfan: 我的一个灵感,可以让你变成百万富翁哦亲
<yunfan> ikk-: 切
<ofan> 天天都有灵感
<yunfan> 没到手都是胡吹
<yunfan> 我哪个idea都可以吹牛说是百万千万的
<nooutsonwyowl> CC是Gjots2 Jotter？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 为啥你们天天有灵感，我什么想法都没
<sword23> Your kernel is fully up to date. Effective kernel version is 3.2.0-37.58
<yunfan> onlylove_: 因为我没妹子 一天到晚吃无处排泄 另外不爱运动死宅  只好动脑筋了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我也没妹子啊，也不爱运动，但是每天睡觉
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我睡到12点就睡不着了 就爬出来动脑
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我还是不行，我睡不着了胡思乱想也想不出什么来……只能想想，明天吃什么之类的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你还不够闲 底线还不够低 你要像我一样 连父母都不打电话的话 你才能闲下来
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我不是一般的闲，父母从来不打我电话
<ofan> onlylove_: 少撸
<onlylove_> yunfan: 每天翻书，那些书翻了好几遍，就是记不住
<onlylove_> ofan: 你才天天撸
<ofan> onlylove_: 你知道的太多了
<cfy> ofan: nalihuodo
<cfy> ofan: nalihuoduo
<ofan> ？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不用以记住为目标
<yunfan> onlylove_: 天天撸不容易得前列腺疾病
<onlylove_> yunfan: ……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不记住，可是也不会啊……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 还有 你为毛一定要像我一样成天有灵感呢
<yunfan> 自己先想想自己需要什么
<yunfan> 我许多想法 一个也没实现 比你还痛苦呢
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我有时候有想法，但是很少坚持下去，所以只好想不断有想法了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 总之，我就是那种整天无所事事不知道做什么的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那你没事多想想自己 现在也该给自己做点总结了 我是谁 我想要什么 我当前是个什么状态
<yunfan> cfy: ofan 山中无猴子
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我就是我，我想要养花……想要折腾计算机，目前为生存发愁，在帝都无所事事的混日子……
<imtxc____> 大佬们，为什么还ban我
<onlylove_> imtxc____: 我给你找个小剪刀不？
<cfy> yunfan: ?
<imtxc____> onlylove_: 不知道谁把我ban了，到现在还进不去
<cfy> imtxc____: still banned?
<imtxc____> cfy: .
<cfy> imtxc____: try again
<imtxc____> #ubuntu-cn: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<cfy> imtxc____: another try..
<imtxc____> ....
<cfy> imtxc____: you should be enable join here now
<cfy> imtxc____: still cannot join?
<cfy> imtxc____: ?
<cfy> imtxc____: ?
<imtxc_away> test
<cfy> imtxc____: emacser?
<kk> imtxc_away, 点点点. ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 5.35天
<cfy> imtxc____: i'm so sorry,my fault
<cfy> imtxc: i'm so sorry,my fault
<imtxc> cfy: 好了
 * imtxc 我是被ban时间最长的人了吧
<madper|working>  /banlist
<madper|working> nopcall怎么被ban了?
<cfy> imtxc: nope,there two nicks are still banned
<imtxc> ^
<imtxc> ....
<cherrot> alvin 也被ban了 lol
<madper|working> mosesofma ban的好.
<madper|working> cherrot: 怎么可能....
<cherrot> madper|working: banlist里有他啊
<panard> 同志们，救我
<madper|working> cherrot: 你睁大眼睛看看!
<panard> 我这里现在有一台ubuntu的服务器
<madper|working> cherrot: banned by: alvin
<panard> 断电之后启不来
<madper|working> cherrot: 就是说, 他是刽子手.
<cherrot> madper|working: 哈哈 断行断的好巧妙
<madper|working> cherrot: ............
<madper|working> cherrot: 渣client
<panard> 我用u盘进livecd 更新了一下grub
<madper|working> panard: 启动不来, 你更新grub干嘛?
<panard> 然后开机内核就不认磁盘了
<panard> madper|working: 提示找不到root
<imtxc> madper|working: 不是working么
<madper|working> imtxc: 等结果呢.
<panard> 现在开机就进initramfs了
<madper|working> imtxc: 忙里偷闲.
<imtxc> 怎么突然这么多帽子
<imtxc> madper|working: o 那帮我解决个问题
<madper|working> imtxc: ?
 * cherrot 工作太不自由了。。
<madper|working> panard: 进去initramfs多好...
<madper|working> cfy: 愁呀... 毕业设计还不知道写啥呢...
<cfy> cherrot: why?
<cfy> madper|working: ............
<madper|working> imt
<imtxc> madper|working: 我用evil 为什么在org-mode里面不起作用？
<madper|working> imtxc: 从不用evil. 你在org-mode里面没有开evil-mode吧.
<panard> madper|working: 进去之后系统声学家是没起来啊
 * madper|working evil不是主mode吧?
<panard> madper|working: 系统还是没启赤
<panard> 来
<imtxc> madper|working: evil很不错啊- 抄的大神的配置，他说开了evil mode 的
<madper|working> imtxc: 那你可以用.
<madper|working> cfy: op, å¿«.
<madper|working> icesword: 朋友, 别再来骂人了.
<madper|working> cfy: :-)
<cfy> waiting for kickban
<cfy>  /kickban icesword
<madper|working> cfy: 算了, 过去的事, 而且就一次. 不至于封杀...
<cfy> madper|working: so i'm waiting.........
<imtxc> madper|working: 抄的Purcell这人的配置，好gaoji啊，现在的配置不需要.emacs了都？
<madper|working> cfy: :-)
<madper|working> imtxc: 不需要吗?
<imtxc> madper|working: 恩，没有
<madper|working> panard: 不知道你现在什么问题...
<madper|working> imtxc: 那你怎么配置的? cc cfy
<madper|working> roylez: 早, 坏席.
<imtxc> madper|working: .emacs.d/init.el
<madper|working> imtxc: 哦, 一个道理的.
<cfy> madper|working: i'm a dvorak user.....
<imtxc> madper|working: 这样啊
<cfy> madper|working: i would not use evil.....
<madper|working> cfy: :-)
<madper|working> imtxc: 不用evil... vi
<madper|working> imtxc: vi反人类.
 * madper|working hjkl真心不如wsad好输入. 
<imtxc> madper|working: .....过渡时期总路线
<madper|working> imtxc: 屁. 我也是先用了vim, 后用的emacs.
<imtxc> madper|working: 我说我的路线
 * madper|working 还没跑完... fuck!!!!
<imtxc> madper|working: 你是大牛 不一样
<madper|working> .
<imtxc> madper|working: 貌似cedet  ecb什么被淘汰了？ cfy ?
<cfy> imtxc: don't know..
<madper|working> imtxc: 我还在用cedet, ecb从没用过, 干嘛的?
<imtxc> cfy: 不也不用？
<madper|working> imtxc: 现在用啥代替cedet了?
<imtxc> madper|working: 我抄了半天配置，没看到有人用的
<imtxc> madper|working: cedet干嘛的……
<madper|working> imtxc: ............................code helper, 多好玩~
<cfy> imtxc: i'm lisper......
<cfy> imtxc: don't need that...
<madper|working> cfy: cedet is a plugin for lisp :-)
<cfy> madper|working: ...............
 * madper|working also for C/C++ and jovo.    s
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 你左手打键盘？
<madper|working> mea
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: 我左手鼠标，右手键盘，hjkl就很舒服...
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 右手, 就该ikjl
<MeaCulpa> hjkl我操了一年Quake
<MeaCulpa> 要不是小指没法换枪了，还一直用
<lpy> mad
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<lpy> madper|working: linux下有什么flash的替代品么
<MeaCulpa> maivel: 恩，我游戏一般olk;
 * MeaCulpa 错了
<madper|working> lpy: 有, 没有好的.
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: ~
<lpy> madper|working: 说说...我试试去
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: okl;王道，有enter 和shift两个大大的键位，可以在紧张时候不至于俺错
<madper|working> lpy: gnash还是啥? 忘了, yaourt flash 就有了
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 恩, 确实.
<CyrusYzGTt> gnash
<lpy> madper|working: 那个之前用过...不行～～
<BigOne> lpy: 你说的是flash制作软件？
<lpy> BigOne: flash player :-)
<BigOne> lpy: 那就用官方的linux插件就好了
<lpy> BigOne: 风扇呼呼乎...
<BigOne> lpy: 那你用其他的替代就更可怕了
<lpy> BigOne: gnash也是...
<imtxc> madper|working: 意思是init.el 作用跟 .emacs 一样是吧
<madper|working> lpy: gnash + vaapi
<madper|working> lpy: 播放视频, cpu占用率 5%左右.
 * MeaCulpa 求dropbox扩容...这里的大多已经有了吧..
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 我没有.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我有google app，不过没那么多机器装client。每次都是用3个account装了之后就不让我继续了。
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: 给链接邀请吧. 我去注册.
<nooutsonwyowl> 我只用UBUNTU ONE
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: google drive没dropbox无脑
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: GD是坨粑粑啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: google的东西嘛~
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我是说有google app，邮箱无限。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: taobao不是可以扩么…… 不过要密码
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 原来如此。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我要的是本地目录同步之类的..
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: http://db.tt/gzV5mnM
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ Dropbox - Register and see your shared folder - Simplify your life
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: done.
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> madper|working: è°¢
<madper|working> MeaCulpa: my pleasure.
<lpy> madper|working: 试试去
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 咦，好像我注册的失败了？ 没收到邮件……
<MeaCulpa> 这也能失败？
<imtxc> 记得那次注册的时候能收到邮件的，刚才注册了一下就关了，忘了是不是应该点一下什么才能给你加容量？
<imtxc> madper|working: 对了，北京站说的就是2号线上的那个么
<madper|working> imt
<madper|working> imtxc: .
<imtxc> madper|working: 以前买的票是北京西站，才发现这次变成北京站了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ......
<cfy> MeaCulpa: oh,i have one..
<onlylove_> imtxc: 建国门旁边那个
<imtxc> 票上面写个北京 就是说的北京站吧？ 好诡异 onlylove_
<cfy> MeaCulpa: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.3G2L18&id=9135215408
<kk> cfy 啥, ⇪ 皇冠消保 已卖万件 专业DropBox网盘扩容免回收官方途径升级到18G-淘宝网
 * imtxc 幸亏刚才又亲切的看了一下我的票，不然到时候做去西站就麻烦了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 如果是别的地方，比方说北京西，应该标示的
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=400513
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 安装程序不稳定 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> cfy: 酷帕的照片不能给淘宝JS的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: imtxc: 随时有货，仅提供邀请链接即可，无需账号、密码、免认证，闪电发货+消保，
<cfy> 1.49
<cfy> 1.49rmb,it seems cool
<imtxc> cfy: 这么方便了？我那时候买的时候还要密码呢，还话了我4元好像……
<cfy> imtxc: ubuntu one...
<imtxc> cfy: ubuntu one 速度不给力
<cfy> imtxc: and dropbox?
<BigOne> lpy: flash本身就是一个很耗资源的东西
<imtxc> cfy: dropbox 反正我这里比ubuntu one快很多 满速上传下载
<cfy> imtxc: oh....awesome....
<\rs> madper|working: xar lee 的 ergoemacs 就是 ijkl
<\rs> xah lee
<madper|working> \rs: 恩, ijkl比较容易接受... 不过, 直接用 上下左右也可以吧....
<cfy> C-n
<cfy> C-f C-b C-p
<madper|working> cfy: don't like those.
<cfy> madper|working: why?
<madper|working> cfy: C-p, must two hand!!   (qwert er)
<cfy> madper|working: ........
<cfy> madper|working: one hand by dvorak..
<madper|working> cfy: up/down arrow is ok
<madper|working> cf
<\rs> 过两天学习 the little schemer 又要折腾 emacs 了
<\rs> IT技术博客大学习 质量下滑了
<madper|working> cfy: ofan http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33388
<kk> madper|working ⇪ ti: Solidot | 八字符能导致几乎所有Mac应用崩溃
<cfy> madper|working: read
<madper|working> cfy: 试试看?
<cfy> madper|working: it works
<madper|working> \rs: 说明大家的博客, 普遍水平下降了.
<madper|working> \rs: Zend Studio 10注册破解   这都成一篇文章了.
<\rs> madper|working: en
<madper|working> \rs: 刚看多几篇, 感觉还不如baidu hi上面介绍软件使用技巧的文章写的有深度.
<imtxc> madper|working: 有点意思
<ikk-> madper|working: 百度只是工具,关键是使用工具的人
<cfy> MeaCulpa: your dropbox linuk
<cfy> MeaCulpa: your dropbox link
<madper|working> ikk-: 什么? 你在跟我说?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2D roguelike https://github.com/rupa/YOU_ARE_DEAD/blob/master/README
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: YOU_ARE_DEAD/README at master · rupa/YOU_ARE_DEAD · GitHub
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
 * gfrog meeting.
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<madper|working> cfy: http://www.google.com/reader/view/#stream/feed%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Ffeeds.feedburner.com%2FblogreadIT
<madper|working> cfy: 错了.
<kk> madper|working ⇪ ti: Google Error
<madper|working> cfy: http://blogread.cn/it/article.php?id=6192&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogreadIT+%28IT%E6%8A%80%E6%9C%AF%E5%8D%9A%E5%AE%A2%E5%A4%A7%E5%AD%A6%E4%B9%A0%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<kk> madper|working ⇪ t: 为什么会有这么的编程语言 -- 发现 -- IT技术博客大学习 -- 共学习 共进步！
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: give me your dropbox link
<cfy> madper|working: give me yours..
<madper|working> cfy: one minute.
<madper|working> cfy: http://db.tt/6ZH9Mbbg
<kk> madper|working 啥, ⇪ Dropbox - Register and see your shared folder - Simplify your life
<madper|working> cfy: :-)
<cfy> madper|reading: .......
<cfy> madper|reading: i already have one...........
<madper|reading> cfy: :-)
<madper|reading> cfy: it's ok.
<archl> yunfan: 饿。胖子
<yunfan> archl: ?
<archl> yunfan: 春节快乐
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...稍等
<MeaCulpa> cfy: http://db.tt/gzV5mnM
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ Dropbox - Register and see your shared folder - Simplify your life
<cfy> MeaCulpa: i already have one....cannot sign up.......
<imtxc> madper|reading: M+/ 这个自动补全是什么插件 还是emacs自己的
<\rs> ofan: 不容易，還真有300個人寫錯了讓我進到前500了……
<madper|reading> imtxc: 看看是什么函数? C-h k M-/
<imtxc> madper|reading: hippie-expand
<imtxc> madper|reading: 学习了 谢谢
<madper|reading> imtxc: 那个是自带的函数.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: :)
<madper|reading> imtxc: 你不用vim了?
<banban> o
<banban> onlylove_: hey~
<imtxc> madper|reading: .
<imtxc> madper|reading: emacs用的很不熟啊
<madper|reading> imtxc: 你不是evil了吗?
<onlylove_> banban: 别走啊，刚回来
<imtxc> madper|reading: evil了，但是一些插件还不熟悉啊…… 特别是窗口切换，还没搞明白
<madper|reading> imtxc: 窗口? buffer还是frame?
<banban> onlylove_: 去哪儿了
<madper|reading> imtxc: buffer切换是  C-x b
<imtxc> madper|reading: 我需要的应该是frame
<madper|reading> imtxc: frame切换是 C-x o
<onlylove_> banban: 刚趴桌子上睡了下，去洗手间洗脸了
<banban> onlylove_: 哦，困了呀
<yunfan> archl: 确实快了 没几天了呢
 * madper|reading sigh, 我小屏幕, 没法用frame cc imtxc .
<imtxc> madper|reading: 恩 我用window-numbering.el 这个插件不错
<madper|reading> imtxc: 不用, 垃圾.
<imtxc> madper|reading: .......
<imtxc> madper|reading: 这有什么垃圾的
<madper|reading> imtxc: 忘了.
<imtxc> madper|reading: 其实我最想知道的是，不小心按错了键，然后想取消的话怎么办 就是比如不小心按了M-x
<madper|reading> imtxc: C-g
<madper|reading> give up?
<imtxc> en
<imtxc> 对
<imtxc> madper|reading: 接着看 C-t h
<imtxc> madper|reading: 刚看到………………
<madper|reading> imtxc: 坑我! 你妹!
<madper|reading> imtxc: C-t h你妹!
<madper|reading> imtxc: 害我修改了一下文件.
<imtxc> madper|reading: 本来就是刚刚看到……   C-h t
 * imtxc 敲错
<imtxc> 话说C-t h是啥我试试
<madper|reading> C
<madper|reading> C-t 是交换两个字母的位置. h是输入h
<onlylove_> banban: 坐着发呆，坐着坐着就困了
<banban> onlylove_: 这么纠结。。。
<onlylove_> banban: 你现在到家了吧……
<banban> onlylove_: 恩啊，到了好几天了，\(^o^)/~
<cherrot> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Krakatoa&hl=zh-cn&sll=44.883004,6.625085&layer=c&cid=5250865211998137208&panoid=uvzxz5gcpUvejlo68yh1ZQ&cbp=13,255.04,,0,16.55&gl=zh-cn&hq=Krakatoa&t=m&cbll=44.883017,6.624978&ie=UTF8&hnear=&ll=44.883003,6.625019&spn=0.001555,0.004128&source=embed 亮点自寻
<kk> cherrot ⇪ ti: Google 地图
<onlylove_> banban: 怀念上学的日子……我的除夕才能回家
<madper|reading> imtxc: (windmove-default-keybindings)   试试这个函数.
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 我也上到除夕. 怕啥.
<banban> onlylove_: (⊙o⊙)哦 我知道
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 我不愿意倒腾，从家到帝都要8小时长途车，太累
<onlylove_> cherrot: 360全景的？
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 我每天上下班都3小时的地铁.
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 单程3小时？
<archl> cherrot: 只是2个人把内裤脱下来了面对面而异
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 来回, 去年是4小时, 今年地铁开通了, 3小时.
<cherrot> onlylove_: 街景 lol
<cherrot> archl: 街景车是怎么开到室内去的
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2013/02/04/this_guy_spent_100000_yuan_to_have.php
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ This guy spent 100,000 yuan to have an 'emperor style' bath: Shanghaiist
<archl> cherrot: 室内自行提供的把。 - 可以
<onlylove_> archl: 可以用鼠标拖的
<archl> onlylove_: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 地铁比长途车舒服多了
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 我觉得火车本身就比汽车舒服
<banban> onlylove_: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<archl> onlylove_: 关于长途车，你需要一对3M http://www.3m.com/intl/cn/traffic/ohe/pro21.html
<kk> archl s, ⇪ 3M 中国
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 扯淡.
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 你每天早上挤一下八通线?
<archl> madper|reading: 你喜欢刺激啊。
<madper|reading> archl: 不, 我只是没办法.
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 我还真挤过……
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 每天?!
<onlylove_> archl: 好用么……
<archl> madper|reading: 我也没挤过 - 不怕不怕，我宁可迟到。。。
<archl> lol
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 你觉得挤八通线比长途车坐着还舒服?
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 我每天挤五号线
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 5号线不如八通线的.
<imtxc> madper|reading: 你不用tabbar么
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 我身体比较差，会晕车的，火车比长途车稳当
<archl> onlylove_: 不知道
<madper|reading> imtxc: 不用, 占空间的东西
<archl> onlylove_: 我用普通的入耳耳机 -
<imtxc> onlylove_: 上次坐动车，晕车了，别人说是车太快的原因
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 晕车是因为呼吸被你自己的大脑抑制了.
<onlylove_> archl: 我觉得我对汽油味过敏
<archl> onlylove_: 我也是
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 无论多重的汽油味, 都要强迫自己用力呼吸, 就不晕车了.
<archl> onlylove_: 我还对塑料、甲醛、皮革之类反感，导致新车头晕
 * madper|reading 晕车好多都是因为颠簸或者有汽油味, 就无意间减少自己的呼吸造成的
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 晕车有各种解释，我闻汽油味久了就会吐，不用在车上
<madper|reading> onlylove_: .................................................................................................................... 孕妇级别.
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 但是用晕车药有时候好用有时候不好用
<archl> madper|reading: 哦。碰到恶心的味道就不想靠近 - 以前我有过一个扯的理想，消灭汽车。
<piggybox> 自强不吸。。。
 * archl 从小最讨厌汽车
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 这些年这是好点了……原来还糟糕
 * MeaCulpa 很多人闻汽油味上瘾的...优质汽油
<onlylove_> madper|reading: 说起来不光汽油味还有劣质火腿肠的味道，闻到会恶心
 * MeaCulpa 客车哪来汽油...大多是柴油，有时候还烧机油
<archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。有很多人喜欢汽油味 - 不过我不反感柴油味道。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 机油也没啥。
<imtxc> madper|reading: C-x b切换的这个是buffer对吧
<madper|reading> imtxc: 恩.
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我国的柴油和欧美不是一个东西吧
<madper|reading> imtxc: C-x B提供了buffer的管理.
<onlylove_> MeaCulpa: 说起来也是，客车都烧0号柴油
<yunfan> madper|reading: 额 连你也有帽子了
<archl> 算了。其实还是松树味道比较好。
<madper|reading> 以后都用酒精就好了
<madper|reading> yunfan: 怎么ui?
<yunfan> 看来真是劳动人民翻身得解放了
 * madper|reading 还真有...
<archl> 所有交通工具退散
<madper|reading> yunfan: 现在没了.
<onlylove_> MeaCulpa: 但是这解释不来我坐出租车也晕……有烧柴油的出租车么
<imtxc> yunfan: 他的帽子是买的
<yunfan> imtxc: 这样 你回家了么
<archl> onlylove_: 出租车的其他味道
<imtxc> yunfan: 没啊，7号的车
<onlylove_> archl: 火车和灰机还是留着的好
<imtxc> yunfan: 你不是去河北了么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove_: ...那你就是晕车
<archl> onlylove_: 飞机多好玩啊，上蹿下跳的。
<piggybox> onlylove_: 内耳平衡感不好吧
 * madper|reading 什么都想吐, 那是孕妇. 
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 难道赖在那？
<onlylove_> archl: 我闻到的和长途车差不多，混着油味的空气
<madper|reading> onlylove_: 去做个b超吧~
<archl> piggybox: 其实我内耳平衡不好，转圈会晕，但是飞机上下动真的很好玩。
<onlylove_> piggybox: 不知道……这个不确定
<imtxc> yunfan: 那几号回家呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 6
<archl> onlylove_: 转圈，如果转20圈头不晕就没什么问题。
<archl> onlylove_: 能直着走路 -
<onlylove_> archl: 正常人转二十圈也会晕好吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 6号就能到么
<archl> onlylove_: 呃。不会吧。
<piggybox> onlylove_: 尽量保持看正前方，或者闭上眼睛有助于减轻晕车
<archl> onlylove_: 主要是不要低头。不要靠着座椅
<onlylove_> archl: 我还对长途车里面的味道，那空调N久没清理，开开就是灰尘味道
<archl> onlylove_: 带口罩-开窗户
<onlylove_> archl: 这不好使
<imtxc> 我总结的最容易晕车的就是看客车上的电视……
<imtxc> 2分钟就想吐
<onlylove_> archl: 你去给我找个窗口
<yunfan> imtxc: 坐飞机 你说呢
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我看那个没感觉
<archl> onlylove_: 仰头看黑幕
<onlylove_> piggybox: 不好用
<archl> onlylove_: 。。。你特别点。
<imtxc> yunfan: ....我坐火车回去
<archl> imtxc: yunfan 是深藏不露的假壕
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩 嚎
<onlylove_> archl: 其实还是颠簸的原因多点，高速路和铁路都很平稳
<imtxc> archl: 他从没有藏过
<yunfan> imtxc: 豪你个妹妹
<archl> imtxc: 我就没见他。。。
<archl> imtxc: 你妹妹？
<yunfan> archl: 你是假洋鬼子 二帽子
<imtxc> archl: ……………………………………………… ++
<archl> yunfan: 。。。不懂。。。
<piggybox> onlylove_: 还有一招就是去学开车，会开了就不会晕了
<imtxc> madper|reading: 现在基本上能用了
<archl> piggybox: 错误。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 错
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 会开车的最容易晕
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: ...那体质也太敏感了
 * MeaCulpa 打的从不做前牌，晕，吓人
<imtxc> madper|reading: 除了frame, buffer这还纠结呢，回去再熟悉熟悉
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 的哥和你开车相反的处置
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 容易吓倒
<imtxc> 你们有没有发现所有的出租车司机都会骂别的司机技术烂……
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 出租车司机大多很烂，因为他们要省油
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 要省油，所以开的慢
<madper|reading> imtxc: 这俩有啥纠结的....
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呃。。不是吧。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我指加速慢，提前换档
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 前面的车和对面过来的车他们都会骂
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我这里司机开得快啊。
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 开的慢又不会让人晕
<MeaCulpa> archl: 早换档，必然慢
<MeaCulpa> archl: 自己车，不稀罕油的，都是2挡猛加速
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 反正我记得我坐车的时候，司机都会说的一句就是：这人怎么开车的……
<MeaCulpa> 的哥弱爆了，加速慢的要死，老早就进了4挡
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> archl: 罗姐儿
<imtxc> madper|reading: 切换不熟悉不方便啊，比如我在码字想回去erc聊天的时候，就得C-x b #ubu Tab
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<archl> gfrog: 蛙儿
 * piggybox 只会开自动挡 ><
 * imtxc 晕车党
 * gfrog 只会开脚踏档
<madper|reading> imtxc: ido.
<onlylove_> piggybox: 你该看看济南的出租和公交死机
<archl> piggybox: 自动档的总认为起步必须踩油门。。。
 * imtxc 没坐过船。估计能晕四
<onlylove_> piggybox: 你该看看济南的出租和公交司机
<imtxc> madper|reading: 嘛？
<madper|reading> imtxc: 就可以改成 C-x b ub ret 了.
 * MeaCulpa 就像你们说别人码字烂，本职工作总要有点自豪感
<onlylove_> piggybox: 我坐前排没问题，但是我不能坐司机的位置
<MeaCulpa> 回报越差越需要
<imtxc> madper|reading: emacs真费手指头
 * archl 的新电脑坏了
<imtxc> madper|reading: 小拇指不给力的郁闷
<madper|reading> imtxc: 我习惯的, 从没觉得小拇指不舒服.
<onlylove_> MeaCulpa: 这个不一样，比方说经常有文案写错别字，然后还没发现，然后打印出来，或者放到网上，我不是做文职的，但是我觉得这样很不职业
<imtxc> madper|reading: 估计我有残疾，小拇指没有一点力气
<lpy> imtxc: 做两个脚踏的按键，放在脚下，一个Ctrl一个Alt   lol
<lpy> imtxc: 做成  USB  外设
<piggybox> archl: 自动档就和开碰碰车一样简单哈哈
<imtxc> lpy: 那太gaoji了
<imtxc> lpy: 还是换一个键位合理点的键盘靠谱
<onlylove_> imtxc: 换一个软一点的键盘，稍微压一下就有反馈的那种
<lpy> imtxc: 交换  CapsLock 和 Ctrl
<lpy> imtxc: 我见过  vimer也交换的 lol
<imtxc> lpy: vimer交换Ctrl搞什么还不如换Esc呢，我不习惯C-[
<lpy> imtxc: 我也不知道
<onlylove_> 尽量不换，免得到别人机器上不习惯
<imtxc> onlylove_: 额
<imtxc> onlylove_: 那跟键盘没有关系吧
<imtxc> onlylove_: 最主要的是快捷键…… 各种配置不适应
 * gfrog 不撸竟然都不来了。。。
 * madper|reading 没见过emacser还能适应别人的电脑的....
<onlylove_> imtxc: 可以在配置文件指定热键？但是那也要带着配置走啊
 * gfrog 换地方ping丫。
<madper|reading> gfrog: 白天来过.
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我的意思是一些插件啊什么的配置，不管vim还是emacs，在别的机器上各种不适应的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 所以就带着电脑跑，本地编辑好了上传……
<imtxc> ...
<archl> imtxc: 所以，有人有服务器，远程使用自己的？
<archl> madper|reading: 多数用linux的，不都只适应自己的电脑么...
<imtxc> archl: 你说的是壕吧
<archl> imtxc: 呃。
<imtxc> archl: lol
<imtxc> archl: yunfan 就是这样干的？
<madper|reading> archl: 恩.
<archl> imtxc: 呃是惊讶把。。。。。
<imtxc> archl: 好吧…… 我理解错了
 * imtxc 吃饭
<archl> 苹果醋和果汁没什么区别。
<onlylove_> 下班
<yunfan> imtxc_away: right 我现在就是在我的linode上
<pity> vim 和 图形的 gvim 可以共用一个配置文件吗？
<ZhuangYa> pity: sure
<pity> ZhuangYa: hi 你又来啦
<ZhuangYa> pity:  恩 刚和你说之后就没下去 被 js 折磨中。
<pity> ZhuangYa: 你是共用的一个 .vimrc ？
<ZhuangYa> pity: vimrc 里面可以判断是不是又 gui_running  的
<pity> ZhuangYa: 本来下班去聚餐，现在等同事一起云
<pity> ZhuangYa: MacVim 会默认读取 .gvimrc 需要改吗？
<ZhuangYa> pity: MacVim 会两个文件都读的吧。。。
<ZhuangYa> pity:  我是说 .gvimrc 和 .vimrc
<pity> ZhuangYa: 明白，但好像不是，当时因为 MacVim 不读 .vimrc 我才复制了一份 .gvimrc
<ZhuangYa> pity:  .gvimrc 会 override .vimrc
<ofan> pity: macvim，gvim都会读.vimrc
<pity> ZhuangYa: 不会覆盖
<pity> ofan: 你确定？
<ofan> 确定
<pity> ofan: 那我删除 .gvimrc 试试。
<ZhuangYa> pity:  我刚试了。。我这里的确覆盖了。 .vimrc 里面有 nu  .gvimrc 是 nonu
<pity> 难道当初我记错了？
<ZhuangYa> pity:  然后 macvim 没行号， vim 有行号。
<ofan> 不是覆盖，是givm加载.vimrc 后在读gvimrc
<pity> ofan: ZhuangYa MacVim 果真读 .vimrc！
<pity> 可能是我记错了
 * pity 撤了！谢谢 ofan ZhuangYa 
<ZhuangYa> picy :)
<tenzu> 没人？
<comphuse> 有
<maplebeats> banban, 斑斑姐好:D
<banban> maplebeats: hao~
 * cherrot 三观碎了一地
<\rs> ofan: the little schemer 真有特色，全書都是設問？
<ofan> 额 还没看
<ofan> \rs: 习题多？
<\rs> ofan: 沒看到習題。全書似乎都是一問一答的形式
<cleamoon> \rs, 全书都是这样的
<ubuntu518> 什么书啊
<ubuntu518> 可以告诉我吗
<cleamoon> ubuntu518, the little schemer
<widon> ubuntu12.04怎么使用kde啊，会不会有啥问题
<\rs> ofan: 現在沒有激情玩這些東西了，不過提高算法還是不錯的：curl http://www.hsin.hr/coci/contest\[1-4\]_tasks.pdf -O
<ofan> \rs: en
<ubuntu518> 刚才大家说的那本书叫什么名字啊
<\rs> ofan: 昨天的話題，我覺得用 Either 和 try throw catch 是一樣的(這個外延廣一些)，所以認爲 exception 可以作爲控制結構
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你还有三观？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没了 彻底没了
<ubuntu518> 怎么没有人说
<maplebeats> cherrot, 受啥刺激了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 各种 不便再说了。。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<ofan> \rs: Either String?
<maplebeats> cherrot, ......说话说一半，气死我啊
<cherrot> git-svn是不是有问题 明明是个空版本库  却追出无限的rev来
<cherrot> maplebeats, 还能是啥事儿 感情纠葛呗
<maplebeats> tenzu, 叫兽千岁:D
<tenzu> lainme: 在哪儿？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 喜闻乐见=。=
<tenzu> maplebeats: 踢人的命令是ban么？
<ofan> \rs: 控制结构实现是一种吧，haskell里Exception基本就是个dsl，当然底层还是由error和fail来控制
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不如不见 （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）
<maplebeats> tenzu, 你给我op试试
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你见你ex了？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 木有  她是极品
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哪方面
<tenzu> maplebeats: 牛排上可以直接踢，不用打命令
<maplebeats> tenzu, 壕
<cherrot> maplebeats, 大脑
<tenzu> maplebeats: 女王有钱
<maplebeats> cherrot, 切～
<cherrot> maplebeats, ;)
<tenzu> 我还以为是功夫极品
<maplebeats> tenzu, 打倒壕
<maplebeats> 晕，我的思想已经比叫兽还邪恶了:(
<tenzu> maplebeats: 我得让蓉蓉办了你
<maplebeats> tenzu, :(
<tenzu> maplebeats: 乖啊
<ubuntu518> 笔记本视频怎么开啊
<maplebeats> tenzu, 找我女神去，不管你了 (￣ε(#￣)☆((O==(￣▽￣)o
<lainme> tenzu: 学校
<tenzu> maplebeats: 看不出来，你还有女神
<tenzu> lainme: 还说请你吃泡馍呢
<maplebeats> lainme, 临死前也要打个招呼，lainme好～～
<cleamoon> 各种碉堡呀...编程比赛，以为结束了，实际还有2天...结果最后两天什么都没干...被人猛超呀.........
<lainme> maplebeats: 临死啊……
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你女神又回来了？
<lainme> tenzu: 恩。要错过了，可惜。
<tenzu> lainme: 我初四就回饼都了
<ubuntu518> 谁会安装QQ
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 好像，或许，应该，可能。。。
<lainme> ubuntu518: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=382754
<kk> lainme ⇪ ti: 新的qq插件 pidgin-lwqq 0.1b 更新 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<ubuntu518> 我不会啊
<ubuntu518> 谁可以告诉我
<\rs> cleamoon: 是什麼比賽？鏈接？
<alvin_rxg> lwqq 好垃圾…
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg, 但是没有更好的了，不是么。。。
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 还是开发软件的老问题，你是优先开发核心功能呢，还是把乱七八糟的别的东西都加进去，同时引入一堆 bug？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ............真屌丝
<cleamoon> \rs, 瑞典的比赛
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg, 是我的话，会选择第二种。。。反正是开源软件:D (嘻嘻
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 问题是几乎没人贡献代码…
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg, 大大们看不上QQ～
<cfy> maplebeats: cherrot: 企鹅们好，你们见得到面不？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 侬在广州哈？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 没
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你在哪
<cfy> ......
 * cfy 我被忽略了么。。
<maplebeats> cfy, :)
<cherrot> maplebeats, cfy 偶在北京。。
<cherrot> cfy, momo~
<widon> 装了kde以后，桌面文件，文件夹怎么不显示了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你现在还在北京？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 不回去过年么
<cherrot> maplebeats, 放年假再回。。
<\rs> cleamoon: http://olympiads.win.tue.nl ?
<cfy> cherrot: 什么时候放年假。。
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ International Science Olympiads
<maplebeats> cherrot, 噗:D
<cfy> 。有我晚么。。。
<cfy> 9号。。.。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, cfy 8号放 企鹅前后多放两天的。我7号走人
<cfy> cherrot: maplebeats: ....你们竟然放的不一样啊。。
<maplebeats> cfy, 废话，我一直在家里玩
<cfy> maplebeats: ...........
<maplebeats> cfy, 我玩得很high的哦～～寒假哦～羡慕吧
<cfy> maplebeats: @_@
<maplebeats> cfy, (一丝忧伤
<cfy> maplebeats: 你忧伤个蛋蛋啊
<maplebeats> cfy, =。=我突然想起来，我向女神表白，她还没回我。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: weibo上？
<maplebeats> cfy, no
<alvin_rxg> 表白得当面说的。。。
<maplebeats> cfy, 我是实在联系不上了，才用的weibo
<maplebeats> 被逼的，擦
<ubuntu518> 我来了
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 怎么表白的，让咱学学
<maplebeats> ubuntu518, 我走了。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: .....
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg, forget了
<cfy> maplebeats: no?
<maplebeats> cfy, no what?
<cfy> maplebeats: 当面表白的？
<ubuntu518> vbox网络配置怎么搞
<xiaoy> 有人知道提供国内免费SSH账号的服务器吗?
<maplebeats> cfy, 唉，别提了。。。等我见到她再说一遍，被甩了我就从操旧业:(
<cfy> maplebeats: 什么旧业？
<ubuntu518> vbox
<cfy> xiaoy: 我知道提供收费的。。。 cc ofan
<lainme> maplebeats: 回归游戏？
<ubuntu518> 主机上安装了vbox
<xiaoy> :D
<maplebeats> lainme, cfy 当宅男。。。
<ubuntu518> 但是现在
<ubuntu518> 主机怎么和虚拟机上的系统访问呢
<ubuntu518> xiaoy
<ubuntu518> 在吗
<cfy> maplebeats: @_@
<cfy> lainme: 你现在单身还是？
<cfy> lainme: 冒昧的问下。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 北京gaoji不错。。
<ubuntu518> 没有人气啊
<ubuntu518> 没有人告诉我啊
<erhandsome>       
<ubuntu518> 关键时刻没有人啊
<maplebeats> cfy, 暂时没打算去北京。。。
<maplebeats> ubuntu518, 深表同情，但是我不会。。。
<maplebeats> archl, 罗姐好
<archl> maplebeats: 好。
<archl> maplebeats: 你没外号啊。
<archl> maplebeats:  不公平
<maplebeats> archl, 叫我饭团～
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。你叫饭团啊。
<MeaCu1pa> 枫兽
<MeaCu1pa> 饭团
<maplebeats> archl, 拍死(
<archl> cfy:  蹭饭鸭，吃掉 饭团吧。
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 枫叶饭团？
<maplebeats> imadper, hi
<maplebeats> archl, 恩
<imadper> maplebeats: .
<maplebeats> imadper, gaoji来啦
<imadper> map
<imadper> maplebeats: 只对漂亮妹子有兴趣.
 * archl 想想，酷儿是啥饮料对吧？
<imadper> archl: 是.
<archl> imadper: 漂亮妹子，你去理发店蹲点啊。
<ofan> \rs: coci貌似是个类似IOI的竞赛？
<maplebeats> archl, 这和理发店有什么关系？
<ofan> maplebeats: 这都不懂
<archl> maplebeats: 呃。找漂亮妹子啊。当然对方要理发
<archl> maplebeats: 过年的时候总要理发吧。不理发过年的也不注重打扮？
<lainme> cfy: 不是单身。如果你指男朋友的话。
<maplebeats> archl, 我觉得 ofan 不是这个意思
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。反正昨天我哥出此馊主意。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 现在ssh经常掉线了....
<ofan> maplebeats: 就这意思
<alvin_rxg> 换个 ssh port?
<maplebeats> imadper, 不是有那个混淆流量的ssh么
<imadper> maplebeats: 直接给你断开.
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 9090了已经是.
<maplebeats> imadper, 现在已经这么牛了？
<imadper> maplebeats: .
<ofan> imadper: 换port没用
<imadper> ofan: 现在是怎么个情况? 感觉都没法正常上网了.
<ofan> gfw基于统计的方法几乎可以封任何协议
<imadper> ofan: 恩.
<ofan> imadper: 主要是你ssh的链接的人少
<imadper> ofan: 有啥好办法?
<widon> kde怎么让文件夹使用列表排列啊
<ofan> imadper: 主要是你流量主要都从ssh走
<imadper> ofan: 不是呀, 我流量很少从ssh走.
<imadper> ofan: 我一边bt, 一边看看google reader
<imadper> google reader 走的ssh而已.
<ofan> imadper: 在nat后面？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=400540
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 求命令，如何删除某目录下的所有内容，但保留目标空目录？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<cfy> lainme: oh
<maplebeats> widon, 你应该问dophin怎么使用列表排列文件夹 (不知cry...
 * imadper 在听 陀飞轮
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我自己的无线路由.
<pity> 我的 vim powerline 更新后就不正常了，于是把另一台电脑上正常的 vim-powerline 目录替换了本机的，结果打开还不正常
<pity> 早知道这样就不更新了
<imadper> Freebuilder: rm -rf xxx/*
<imadper> Freebuilder: xxx会保留.
<widon> maplebeats, 知道了。。
<maplebeats> imadper, 呃。。。
<Freebuilder> imadper, 你试试
<widon> maplebeats, 不过字体，英文和中文不能分开设置，有些英文还是显示的不好看
<maplebeats> Freebuilder, 我试过了，没问题
<imadper> Freebuilder: 你是想说不行吗?
<imadper> Freebuilder: 你直接说会失败还是怎么样?
<Freebuilder> imadper, 你把 /etc/skel 目录复制出来试试
<Freebuilder> imadper, 你确定你能删掉那些点文件？
<imadper> Freebuilder: 你是说, 删除不掉隐藏文件?
<lainme> Freebuilder: rm -rf xxx/.[^.]* 删隐藏的
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/225184.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: UEFI安全启动预引导程序将支持所有Linux版本_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<Freebuilder> lainme, 那会匹配目标的父目录，会死得很惨
<Freebuilder> 不说了
<imadper> lainme: 把*换成+
<imadper> lainme: 就可以了吧?
<lainme> Freebuilder: imadper 不会匹配 . 和 ..
<imadper> lainme: 哦, gaoji~
<Freebuilder> lainme, 是的，刚看错了
<widon> kde桌面怎么什么都没有啊
<widon> 不显示桌面文件夹里面内容
<pity> 以后我把 vim 配置好了一定让 git 跟踪那些 bundles，免得一更新就乱掉
<archl> cherrot: wordnet.cn 被注册了。。。
<cherrot> archl, 干嘛用cn
<imadper> 处女/处男.  看你的口味了, cherrot
<archl> cherrot: 别人搞错了的话。 猜可能
<cherrot> git仓库导出到空svn里就没办法么
<cherrot> imadper, 啥？
<cherrot> imadper, 你是对我说话么。。
<pity> 搞回来了，原来是 vim-powerline 的一个 theme 出了问题
<ofan> pity: bundle都添加成git submodule
<cfy> imadper: ?
<imadper> cfy: ?
<imadper> cherrot: ?
<cfy> <imadper> cfy: 恩, 我自己的无线路由.
<cherrot> imadper, 处女处男？ 你那批发？
<imadper> cfy: 发错人了.
<cfy> imadper: oh
<imadper> cherrot: 不.
<pity> ofan: git submodle 还没用过
<cherrot> imadper, 我都要～～
<pity> ofan: submodle 是对子目录下的文件分开管理是吗？
<archl> cherrot: 寂寞了你啊。
<cherrot> archl, just kidding. 最近被虐的体无完肤
<ofan> pity: 对
<ofan> pity: 否则你的vim repo会很大，也不好管理
<pity> ofan: 有空我试试，谢谢
<archl> cherrot: 哦。我倒有全世界我最无耻的感觉。
<cherrot> archl, 切 无耻个屁   我现在天天想着哪天有人发明出个Ctrl+Z来 我第一个买～
<pity> ofan: 用 submodule 后会看上云整个项目里面没有 submodule 的内容？
<iiio> lainme在不
<archl> cherrot: 。。 少年。
<cherrot> archl, 太疯狂了  实在接受不了
<iiio> empathy QQ只能和手机端聊是怎么回事
<archl> cherrot:  我也是这样感觉的。。。虽然我不认识。
<iiio> 和手机登陆的正常，和pc还有webqq的发不出也收不到
<cherrot> archl, org的域名也没有了？
<cherrot> archl, 另外想吐槽一下泰国人写的东西。。。完全摸不着头脑
<lpy> cherrot: 泰国人...
<MeaCu1pa> ...
<maplebeats> cherrot, 写的啥？程序？
<Guest68381> 大家好
<Guest68381> 啊
<kk> Guest68381, 好.. . ㍯ 新年快乐，春节: 5.04天
<Iansun> 啊
<Guest68381> 今天有没有打扫卫生啊
<archl> 哦。wordnetcn.org是有的
<sdw_milk> quit
<widon> kde如何保存会话啊
<FrankLv> 有人用 cscope么 他的 cs find e <egrep pattern> 支持正则的吧，我怎么都是没结果
<maplebeats> archl, 买个.me域名吧
<archl> maplebeats: 呃。.me 是个人网站用的吧。
<maplebeats> archl, 谁说的
<archl> maplebeats: 感觉上
<archl> maplebeats:  那么你起个名字？
<maplebeats> archl, luojiejie.me
<archl> maplebeats: 去死。。。
<imadper> www.is.sb
<imadper> 然后弄二级域名. imtxc.is.sb
<imadper> 多好.
<maplebeats> archl, 我想到了
<maplebeats> archl, wordnet.maplebeats.com....
<pity> ofan: 我向一个 git 仓库里添加了两个子项目，然后推送到 github，可以看到 submodule 的效果了
<maplebeats> archl, wordnet.me还可以用！！！快去抢下来
<archl> maplebeats:  。。。已经使 wordnet.cherrot.com 了八。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet [] (@ cherrot.com)
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, :D 我的域名～
<pity> ahjj
<pity> ofan: 但我把主项目 clone 下来时，两个子项目都是作为普通目录 clone 下来的，且不含子项目中的文件
<cherrot> pity, git subtree?
<pity> ofan: 就是说 clone 主项目时，两个子项目都丢失了
<pity> cherrot: git submodule
<cherrot> pity, 哦  没印象了  是不是也是在一个仓库里管理好几个仓库的东西？
<pity> ofan: 要怎么才能把两个子项目里的内容都拉取下来呢？
<pity> cherrot: 是的
<cherrot> pity, 我记得用过个叫 git subtree的 作用类似吧？
<pity> cherrot: git 有 subtree 这个命令，我还没有用过
<pity> cherrot: Mac 里有个软件叫 sourcetree，但和 git subtree 无关
<cherrot> pity, 哦 我也一知半解
<pity> cherrot: 一般用到的时候少
<piggybox> git submodule init
<pity> ofan: 莫非要拉取两个子项目的内容需要重新 git submodule add xx 并进入 xx 再 pull？
<piggybox> 然后 git submodule update
<pity> piggybox: 我靠，原来如此啊
<pity> piggybox: 我还以为子项目会伴随主项目 clone 一起过来呢
<pity> piggybox: 如果在一个主项目中添加一个目录作为子项目，子项目已经有 git 服务器地址了，这应该如何添加子项目呢？
<piggybox> git submodule add git://.... 文件夹名
<pity> piggybox: 呃，原来方法一样
<pity> piggybox: 奇怪，这次把主项目 clone 下来，然后 submodule init, update 后进入子项目居然会在 no branch 上
<pity> 看来 .vim/bundle 目录中的所有 vim 插件都已经在 git 管理中了
<piggybox> pity: 是在no branch上
<pity> piggybox: 默认会在 no branch 上？需要手动切换到已有分支上是吗？
<piggybox> pity: 默认update后就是no branch
<pity> piggybox: 哦
<ZhuangYa> 北京联通。。irc.ubuntu.com 连接不能。。
<pity> piggybox: 原来 git submodule init 并不会识别主项目中子项目里的 git url 并添加到 .gitmodules 中
<pity> ZhuangYa: 用 ssl 端口 7000
<ZhuangYa> pity: 我一会儿再试吧 现在 vpn 呢。。
<piggybox> pity: 那是add干的事
<ZhuangYa> pity:  submodule 尽量少用。。。
<pity> piggybox: 那若有 23 个子项目就要 git submodule git://xxx.git xxx 23 次啦？
<piggybox> pity: 你也可以直接编辑.gitmodules
<pity> ZhuangYa: 我也不想用啊，上次 vim-powerline 更新后惨不忍睹，不管不行啊
<ZhuangYa> piggybox pity 还有 .git/config 吧
<ZhuangYa> powerline 更新了啊 我去看看。。
<piggybox> 原来在折腾vim。。。
<pity> ZhuangYa: 果然还有 .git/config
<ZhuangYa> 我现在反而不喜欢用 snipmate 类似的东西了。。
<ZhuangYa> pity: 反正我删除 submodule 是要改这俩。。
<pity> ZhuangYa: 本来好好的，bundle install! 更新了 vim-powerline，结果 theme 改名了，用错了 theme
<ZhuangYa> pity: BundleUpdate 就好了
<ZhuangYa> pity: 你用的啥theme？
<pity> ZhuangYa: 不改 .git/config 的话会显示那个子项目是 submodule，但没状态
<\rs> cfy: 強烈推薦The Little Schemer第8\9\10章
<pity> ZhuangYa: 原来根本不用指定 theme，default 就正好，更新后指定 solarized，结果 powerline 丢失好多信息
<ZhuangYa> pity:  额。。。。丢失信息？ 你自己改 powerline 了吗？
<pity> ZhuangYa: 没改，是 solarized 那个自带 theme 信息比原来的少
<ZhuangYa> pity: ft  好吧。。。 solarized 的主题到是挺好看，但是我用时间长了就烦了。
<pity> ZhuangYa: 嗯，其实我也快了，我的 Terminal，iTerm2 的主题也都是 solarized
<cfy> \rs: got that
<ZhuangYa> pity:  Bundle "daylerees/colour-schemes", { "rtp": "vim-themes/" }
<ZhuangYa> 这里还都挺好看的。
<pity> ZhuangYa: bundle 后来还能加参数？
<ZhuangYa> pity: 可以，用来指定是在那个子文件夹里面
<pity> ZhuangYa: gaoji 呀
<pity> submodule 居然还可以嵌套在子目录里
<cleamoon__> 国航越来越缺德啦！国外的少坐国航飞机吧！
<stardiviner> Org-mode 怎么标记一段代码？ 就像github markdown里的 ``` ... ``` 一样
<cleamoon__> 顺便，有没有好一点的vim colour scheme推荐呀？大部分cs只是把if, new, 数字之类的标出来了，其他的都没提呀
<pity> cleamoon__: desert 挺好的吧，不行就装个语法高亮的插件
<cleamoon__> 有语法高亮的插件吗？
<ZhuangYa> 语法高亮是要看文件类型的
<cleamoon__> desert也没多弄出什么来呀
<ZhuangYa> 还要开 syntax on
<cleamoon__> 主要是c++
<cleamoon__> 当然开了……
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon__: 可以加 额外的 syntax 文件
<pity> cleamoon__: 嗯，可以找现成的 syntax
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon__: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script_search_results.php?keywords=cpp&script_type=color+scheme&order_by=rating&direction=descending&search=search
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: search results : vim online
<ugoub> 对于一些格式不太确定的文本内容，我选择filetype=tf，这是我遍历gvim下所有渲染后得出的。
<cleamoon__> 不是cs，而是syntex文件？
<ZhuangYa> ugoub:  tf 是什么文件格式？还是特殊参数来的？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon__: 一个是 color，一个是 syntax..
<cherrot> maplebeats, 请教个django的问题？
<ugoub> ZhuangYa: 我也不知道是什么文件格式，我说了是遍历gvim里面有的渲染选项后，发现tf总能有点颜色出来。
<ZhuangYa> ugoub: LOL
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我怎么可能知道:(
<cherrot> maplebeats, 就是python嘛。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 配置好的logging模块 结果不记录日志 :(
<maplebeats> cherrot, python我懂点，django就一点也不懂了。。。
<ZhuangYa> http://opensource.apple.com/source/vim/vim-6/vim/runtime/filetype.vim
<cleamoon__> 我用vim主要就是c,c++,java,python,haskell,scheme,lisp,tezx类的主流语言，所以应该没什么奇怪的地方
<kk> ZhuangYa ⇪ t: filetype.vim
<ZhuangYa> " TF mud client
<ZhuangYa> 难道 *.tf 是这个？
<maplebeats> cherrot, django的日志记录？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你自己的log模块么。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 用的是logging模块
<ugoub> 对 TF mud client那个选项
<maplebeats> cherrot, 自己写的log程序？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 一开始配置错了handler，还能在日志里看到错误提示，配置成功后 好嘛，一句log都没写
<cherrot> maplebeats, 就是 import logging
<cleamoon__> 我试试
<ZhuangYa> 那看来 mud client 关键字多吧。。
<ugoub> 呵呵，或许吧，反正对于不知格式的文本内容，将就用。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我没懂。。。django自带应该用log吧？你用import logging没啥用啊，初始化了么，配置了么？
<ugoub> 不行了，睡觉了
<cherrot> maplebeats, django 用的就是logging模块。 那我再找找看吧 :J
 * pity 晚安各位，谢谢 ofan piggybox ZhuangYa 
<ZhuangYa> pity: :P 晚安
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哈哈 解决了～
<cleamoon__> maplebeats, 女神怎样了?发好人卡了?
<maplebeats> cherrot, 咋了
<maplebeats> cleamoon__, 又不是你的女神，你这么关心干啥
<cherrot> maplebeats, logging.getlogger的方式不行，但直接用logging.error()就没问题了。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 呃，那不成了报错么？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 因为 logging.debug还是不管用 :(
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你不是setlevel搞错了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我开了debug了。。。我再找找好了。。毕竟没仔细看文档
<maplebeats> cherrot, 应该开成info吧
<cleamoon__> maplebeats, 看着一对对男女因为各种小事分开就像看着一个因为各种小失误而输掉比赛的人那扭曲的脸，这是一种至上的快感~
<maplebeats> cleamoon__, ........
<cherrot> maplebeats, Logging设置里level设置的就是debug..别的地方木有设置过了
<cherrot> cleamoon, ...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 去看看心理医生吧。。。
<cleamoon__> 无论怎么拼命，分差也只是越来越大，那时人们那种悲愤绝望的表情最下饭了~
<cleamoon__> ……
<cleamoon__> 我很正常……
<kyoko1> 问一下，ubuntu下的图片浏览器是？
<cleamoon__> 你们不觉得吗？专门在某人的ex找到新欢时给他介绍一个巨次的，好让他拼命地后悔，这多有意思呀~
<cleamoon__> kyoko1, 用geeqie吧
<kyoko1> cleamoon__: 我想要的是那种支持图库的，不是纯看图片的。
<kyoko1> 现在没用ubuntu，自带的只有一个纯图片查看器
<cleamoon__> kyoko1, 不怕黄图都跑出？
<maplebeats> 我迷茫了，我看女神的QQ为什么永远离线。。。难道对我设置了传说中的“对其隐身”。。。我无语了
<kyoko1> cleamoon__: 233
<kyoko1> cleamoon__: 没事，有密码
<cleamoon__> kyoko1, 有个google的p什么什么，你查查
<maplebeats> cleamoon__, 黄图怕啥
<kyoko1> 我记得GNOME下自带一个的。。。
<kyoko1> picaso？
<ZhuangYa> cleamoon__: kyoko1: picasa
<cleamoon__> 对
<kyoko1> thanks
<kyoko1> 我记忆中GNOME下是有一个默认的。。。picasa似乎已经死了很久了？
<maplebeats> 晚安。。。
<cleamoon__> maplebeats, 你把黄图给你女神发一份，然后说：你还不如她们漂亮呢！你就知道怕什么了
<cleamoon__> kyoko1, kde下有可能性更大
<kyoko1> 我用的是XFCE
<kyoko1> picasa打不开。。。该死的墙- -
<kyoko1> 源里似乎也没有，google的似乎都是私有的
<ZhuangYa> kyoko1: 那个是wine出来的
<kyoko1> picasa最新版只有MAC OS和WIN。。。
<cleamoon__> kyoko1, 自己弄个数据库
<cleamoon__> 或者把看图的软件的cache打开，然后把所有图片都看一遍
<kyoko1> ORZ
<kyoko1> 太麻烦了吧。。。
<kyoko1> 我只想知道GNOME自带的那个图片浏览器的名字，然后直接安装一下。。。
<cleamoon__> 装个不就知道了
<kyoko1> 找到了。。。
<kyoko1> 突然想起来fedora官网有自带软件介绍。。。
<ZhuangYa> kyoko1:  叫什么？
<kyoko1> Shotwell 
<cleamoon__> 男：我要shot，女：我很well~
<kyoko1> 233
<cleamoon__> 233是什么?是不是两个30+的剩男剩女的裸婚悲催生活图景？
<kyoko1> 捶地大笑
<kyoko1> 如果我没弄错的话
<cleamoon__> 为什么人笑的时候想砸东西呢？尤其是越高兴拍的越狠。拍东西一般不会拍死，只会拍伤，所以是很好的刑法，而高兴和这个刑法是联系的，所以说每个爱大笑的人都是大S
<ofan> cleamoon: S啥
<ofan> cleamoon: SB?
<cleamoon> ofan,  sm
<kk>  05:13
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-05
<imtxc> ofan: 管饭早， 第一个请安的发帽子吧
 * imtxc working...
<hello_> hello
<kk> hello_, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<ofan> imtxc_away: 乱叫我还想戴帽子？！
<alyvin> 早上好
<alyvin> ^k^:  ^_^
<ikk-> alyvin: 哪里有 ^k^
<alyvin> ikk-:  ^k^ 他是机器人
<ikk-> alyvin: 我知道,他不在
<alyvin> ikk-: 我在呼叫他呢  千里传音呢
<ikk-> alyvin: 牛
<alyvin> ikk-: 你有机器人么
<ikk-> alyvin: ^k^ 就是我写的,你信不
<alyvin> 可能了吧
<ikk-> ..
<alyvin> ikk
<alyvin> ikk-: 可能了吧
<alyvin> ikk-: 花了多久写的   我是菜鸟级别的
<ikk-> alyvin: 每周3小时吧,一开始是为了学某们语言(ruby)
<alyvin> ikk-: 哦 ruby 好玩
<alyvin> ikk-: 我每天般小时ruby
<ikk-> alyvin: 嗯
<ikk-> alyvin: 我先忙一会儿再聊
<alyvin> ikk-: OK
<IsoaSFlus> hi
<kk> IsoaSFlus, 好.. . ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 4.61天
<IsoaSFlus> 你是bot？
<airead> hi
<kk> airead, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<airead> hi
<kk> airead, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<airead> kk, 怎么不新年快乐了
<alyvin> kk-irc-bot
<CyrusYzGTt> http://user.qzone.qq.com/503867013/blog/1359998275
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ 认证空间 -- 野马 -- 腾讯博客 [http://503867013.qzone.qq.com]
 * imtxc 妹的色大象呢  居然黑我
<onlylove> 好几天没看见hamo 和蛋蛋了
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们都放假回家了吧
<stardiviner> 有谁用emacs org-mode的？请问怎么标记一段代码？就像github markdown上的 ``` ... ``` 那样。
<cfy> stardiviner: quote?
<cfy> stardiviner: <s[TAB]
<stardiviner> cfy: cool
<MeaCulpa> ,
<stardiviner> cfy: 还有，怎么标记 TAB为HTML的<kbd></kdb>标记啊?
<cfy> stardiviner: don't know
<imtxc> cfy: 请教一下，emacs里面自动补全的插件嘛好，比如我输一个结构体的名字之后给我提示成员变量的名称？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.examiner.com/article/burger-king-admits-its-burgers-contain-horse-meat
<cfy> imtxc: ;; auto-complete-clang
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ Burger King admits its burgers contain horse meat - Detroit liberal | Examiner.com
<cfy> imtxc: imadper should know more about complete
<imtxc> cfy: 那货今天来不了了
<cfy> imtxc: why?
<imtxc> cfy: 因为昨天干了缺德事了，被爆了
<stardiviner> cfy: 还有，怎么标记 TAB为HTML的<kbd></kdb>标记啊? 还是说，直接写<kbd>TAB</kbd> 这样在export to HTML的时候会自动转换？
<imtxc> cfy: 前两天抄来的这个配置插件还挺多的……
<stardiviner> cfy: 话说org-mode能不能让这个#+begin_src emacs-lisp 支持内部高亮啊？
<Mayaer> archl: 早早早
<cfy> stardiviner: don't know.
<cfy> imtxc: what did madper do yesterday?
<cherrot> cfy: what happened between imtxc and madper ?
<imtxc> cfy: 丫趁我被你ban了的时间黑我，刚才翻log才看到的
<imtxc> cfy: auto-complete-clang 需要装clang么
<cfy> imtxc: yeah
<imtxc> cfy: 这样啊，怪不得我这里不起作用
<cfy> imtxc: .....
<cfy> cherrot: don't know....
<imtxc> cfy: 现在用evil的补全……
<cfy> imtxc: ......
<ibodi> 今天 ubuntu 升级有很漂亮了
<ibodi> 又*
<stardiviner> imtxc: evil 是啥？
<imtxc> stardiviner: evil-mode 模拟vim键绑定的
<stardiviner> imtxc: 它也具有补全功能？
<stardiviner> imtxc: 不会是模拟vim的omni-complete吧？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 恩，有补全的，C-n
<stardiviner> imtxc: 奇怪了。。。evil干嘛要实现这补全的功能啊。。。不是有好多补全的插件么。。。
<imtxc> stardiviner: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> .. f18 de ibus-libpinyin broken le .. yu men a
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我duckduckgo Emacs Evil complete, 没有这功能啊。。。。
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 拼音小子。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ jian fu ,
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: run fcitx daemon
<ibodi> china's english :D
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ .. f18 de  gnome3 ,mao si shi quan ju de .. hen nan she zhi ma fan
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+JgG+nUu*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg s, ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ you bu shi ,always lian net .. yong shen me yun
<ibodi> :D
<ibodi> laugh earth le
<CyrusYzGTt> lol
<imtxc> 我擦
<stardiviner> imtxc: Evil没有complete功能吧，怎么可能有嘛
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<imtxc> stardiviner: 还纠结这个那？ 就是vim里面的C-n嘛
<stardiviner> imtxc: 还是想不明白，你 C-h k C-n 的结果是什么？
<ikk-> stardiviner: 他用的是vim
<imtxc> stardiviner: evil-common.el
<ikk-> ..
<stardiviner> imtxc: the function name
<imtxc> stardiviner: ......
<imtxc> evil-paste-pop-next
<stardiviner> imtxc: 哦，这evil奇葩了。。。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 设置下就行了啊，反正在vim里很简单
<ikk-> imtxc: vim可以 tags+=../tags
<imtxc> stardiviner: ikk- 哦 刚看见了 可以
<stardiviner> imtxc: 估计得去看evil源码，看它是怎么search路径的
<ikk-> imtxc: tags += /usr/include/sys_tags
<ikk-> imtxc: 系统目录的 *.h 文件
<stardiviner> imtxc: 让evil支持vimrc的配置。。。。这样就完整了。。。
<imtxc> stardiviner: .....额
<stardiviner> 等于是让emacs支持vim script啊。。。。
<stardiviner> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> hehe
 * MeaCulpa emacs是一个操作系统，我希望这个操作系统的默认编辑器是vim
<iyzsong> -.-
<imtxc> cfy: 继续请教，在函数定义或者实现的地方，或者是变量定义的地方，找它在什么地方被调用，怎么看呢，现在用egrep不是很方便的说……
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 额，我现在就是把vim作为emacs的默认编辑器了……
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 不过我感觉变成vim的操作模式也不是全能的，有些还是emacs模式方便。
<ikk-> stardiviner: emacs 可以进入 vim mode 吧?
<stardiviner> ikk-: 可以，
<stardiviner> ikk-: 有好多模仿vim的mode
<ikk-> stardiviner: 嗯,这类插件很多,emacs自带也有个vim mode
<stardiviner> 我现在就比较习惯emacs的方式了。感觉用多了，也就那样了
<stardiviner> ikk-: 那是模拟vi的，不是vim。
<ikk-> o
<stardiviner> 一开始用vim，回去用vi，感觉就像在用一个普通编辑器。。。。 比如支持G，但是不支持gg。。。。
<ikk-> stardiviner: gg可以用 :1 替代,不过还是 vim 好
<stardiviner> ikk-: 习惯了，感觉gg突然不在，就不习惯。
<MeaCulpa> vi太原始了
<MeaCulpa> vi键盘几乎是死的，万一不是标准mapping,天知道怎样...
<imtxc> 不会操作vi
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 因为不能用vi 编辑vi。。。。
<stardiviner> vim可以编辑vim
<stardiviner> org-mode 里的org-babel-execute我怎么没有啊？需要什么设置么？
<stardiviner> 找到了，要手动设置启动的，默认只支持emacs-lisp
<cfy> imtxc: don't know....i usually write emacs lisp and common lisp
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<palomino|working> ......
<imtxc> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<gfrog> imtxc: 讨厌，我不是基狗
<imtxc> gfrog: ……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 7
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<ikk-> 这个以前有php的, 现在找不到了,  https://devcenter.heroku.com/categories/language-support
<kk> ikk- s, ⇪ Languages | Heroku Dev Center
<archl> gfrog: 讨厌
<archl> gfrog: 你不是基蛙么。
<archl> Mayaer: 呃。没看到。中午好。
<imtxc> kk: 你妹！
<kk> imtxc, 这是你的意见。 ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 4.51天
<imtxc> kk: ä½ å¼±
<imtxc> kk: 掉线了都不通知一下
<kk> imtxc, 不，我是个坚强的机器人。  ㍣ 
<imtxc> 。。
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵，刚才在#bash贴几个字被众人喷啊
<Mayaer> archl: 你妹啊。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<MeaCulpa> 似乎用coreutils, 用print之类，被他们狠狠的喷~~
<IsoaSFlus> 竟然有人
<IsoaSFlus> bot是哪位？kk？
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛100个管道都比纯shell快的多
<IsoaSFlus> ...你们是...?bot?
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 午饭时间bot多
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<imtxc> boooooooooot
<ikk-> 我是bot
<IsoaSFlus> ..
<onlylove> 让你们见识下真正的BOT
<onlylove> > "哈"*3
<MeaCulpa> > "哈哈"*3
<kk> onlylove, 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 kk 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<onlylove> imtxc: 居然敢装bot
<imtxc> ............
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<imtxc> http://weibo.com
<kk> imtxc s, ⇪ 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 潜水bot呢
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> bot要怎么调教？
<IsoaSFlus> 我看看
<IsoaSFlus> link-start
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 没反应
<stardiviner> 加速世界
<IsoaSFlus> 好吧我中二了。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 明明是sao。。。
<IsoaSFlus> aw的话
<stardiviner> zero-panic
<IsoaSFlus> burst-link!]
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<stardiviner> ....
<stardiviner> ....
<stardiviner> ....
<stardiviner> ....
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> .
<stardiviner> ....
<IsoaSFlus> .
<IsoaSFlus> ..
<stardiviner> ....
<IsoaSFlus> .
<kk> IsoaSFlus:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<stardiviner> 哈哈
<kk> stardiviner: .. ..
<stardiviner> kk: ??? a li ga dou
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *WCro.3q*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<IsoaSFlus> 好先的bot
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你要和他说罗马音或者假名
<stardiviner> (test-pinyin-detection-p)
<IsoaSFlus> ohayo～～
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<stardiviner> onlylove: 在emacs里输入greek倒是简单，但是在fcitx里不会啊。。。
<imtxc> stardiviner: 擦 你太黑了
<stardiviner> imtxc: 什么意思？
<ikk-> IsoaSFlus: bot先进?
<onlylove> stardiviner: fcitx貌似不在debian stable里面
<stardiviner> imtxc: 什么叫黑？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 骗 IsoaSFlus 被 +q
<stardiviner> imtxc: 哈哈，没有，是他自己跟的太多，所以我的被打断，而他自己献身了，为了挡住了炮弹。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ＋q是什么意思
<stardiviner> quiet
<ikk-> IsoaSFlus: 就是你发再多,也是隐藏的.大家看不到
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 禁言
<IsoaSFlus> ，那你们不是看到我刚才的么
<ikk-> IsoaSFlus: +q 51秒而已
<IsoaSFlus> 哦
<IsoaSFlus> 某人不是说要打罗马音什么的么，怎么没反应
<ikk-> 什么是罗马音
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<stardiviner> 罗马字母
<IsoaSFlus> 类似于拼音吧
<IsoaSFlus> 不是罗马字母
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<\rs> stardiviner: emacs折騰得怎麼樣了？
<ikk-> stardiviner: 你只发了6行而已
<ikk-> stardiviner: 如果你也连续发15行,估计也被+q
<stardiviner> \rs: 最近才回来，之前去学车了，被骂得狗血淋头。。。
<ikk-> 理论上连续发10行就+q
<IsoaSFlus> 你们用的什么软件上irc？
<ikk-> IsoaSFlus: irssi weechat erc mibbit 等
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 没人用pidgin貌
<IsoaSFlus> 么
<jack77213> 有啊。。。
<ikk-> IsoaSFlus: pidgin xchat chatzilla opera 都有
<imtxc> ofan: 乃的vpn ping 不通了
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么样kk才会说话？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 可以啊
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pidgin skype firefox opera chrome-stable xchat lu guo
<imtxc> 我这里确实ping不通了 等会看看
 * gfrog 肿么冒出尾巴来了。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 233
<onlylove> gfrog: 给你把剪刀，自己剪掉
<gfrog> onlylove: @done.
<IsoaSFlus> >"233"
<CyrusYzGTt> ji wa
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<ikk-> http://www.mibbit.com/
<kk> ikk- s, ⇪ Mibbit chat network
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> s是什么意思
<CyrusYzGTt> yi ge ikk ,yi ge kk , dao di which true kk
<ikk-> IsoaSFlus: 是彩蛋.
<ikk-> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ikk-§ zhe ge cai egg , ke yi chi me ?
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *]KAr=b[*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg s, ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<\rs> 目前只有 rime 和 libpinyin 可用……
<IsoaSFlus> 有几个bot？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ you bu shi ,always lian net .. yong shen me yun
<IsoaSFlus> http://www.mibbit.com/
<kk> IsoaSFlus s, ⇪ Mibbit chat network
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 支持test操作的有俩
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<onlylove> test
<IsoaSFlus> 一共呢？
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.xxx.com
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ XXX.com - Free Porn Videos and Sex Movies
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> OMG
<onlylove> 一共不知道，因为有合体的
<IsoaSFlus> wtf
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 好神奇
<jack77213> onlylove: 合体的？
<ikk-> > $my_s
<MeaCulpa> http://www.whitehouse.com
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ whitehouse.com
<IsoaSFlus> ..
<IsoaSFlus> http://www.baidu.com
<kk> IsoaSFlus s, ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<IsoaSFlus> www.ubuntu.cn
<onlylove> jack77213: 自己理解，比方说alvin_rxg
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.com
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google
<IsoaSFlus> http://www.qq.com
<kk> IsoaSFlus s, ⇪ 腾讯首页
<MeaCulpa_> 港人去白宫网站情愿要奶粉...
<IsoaSFlus> http://hiso.comoj.com
<kk> IsoaSFlus s, ⇪ Hiso的坑
<IsoaSFlus> TA
<IsoaSFlus> T
<IsoaSFlus> http://www.maplebeats.com
<kk> IsoaSFlus s, ⇪ Welcome to maplebeats' index
<ikk-> kde不错
<IsoaSFlus> http://www.simsim.com
<kk> IsoaSFlus s, ⇪ www.simsim.com
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.me
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ SimpleCD | 让被墙变得简单
<IsoaSFlus> http://bbs.sumisora.com
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.nasa.com
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ Satellite Images
<IsoaSFlus> http://bbs.sumisora.org
<kk> IsoaSFlus s, ⇪ 论坛设置:刷新不要快于 3 秒 - 『澄空学园』 GalGame专题网
<kof_> hahah
<ikk-> IsoaSFlus: 小心kk把你 t 了
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<imtxc> 阿当都到家了……
<IsoaSFlus> TAT玩上瘾了
 * kof_ 
 * gfrog 中午不睡，下午崩溃。
<kof_> isoasflus是群里的？
<MeaCulpa_> 美国第一狙击手被枪杀了~~
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<IsoaSFlus> 哪个群？
<sagittarius> ubuntu12.10群里的？
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<sagittarius> 。。。。
<sagittarius> 刚开始玩这个。
<IsoaSFlus> 我也是
<sagittarius> fedora-cn聊天室，没有人气。来这找找组织
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<ikk-> 下载 19.7 MB，耗时 5秒 (3,780 kB/s)
<ikk-> 正在预设定软件包 ...
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<ikk-> 我用的是 163 的源
<sagittarius> 有人用kde么，桌面小部件，有的重启系统后位置就变了。什么原因？
<IsoaSFlus> 不知道
<IsoaSFlus> 没用过kde
<sagittarius> 额
<imadper> lpy: gnash 能用吗?
<sagittarius> whos dwz
<sagittarius> whois dwz
<kof> l
<archl> sagittarius:  2?
<sagittarius> 打错了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<IsoaSFlus> kk
<sagittarius> 我在看注册昵称的命令。貌似不行阿
<sagittarius> 是不是/msg  nickserv register 密码
<dwz> sagittarius,  I'm http://dwz.cn :-D
<kk> dwz s, ⇪ 百度短网址
<imadper> 有人体验wayland了吗?
<onlylove> imadper: 有人说你今天不来了
<imadper> onlylove: ? 你在跟我说?
<onlylove> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> onlylove: 那我没听懂.
<onlylove> imadper: 看今天的Log
<imadper> onlylove: 算了,  懒得.
 * imadper 都不知道谁在跟谁说什么. 怎么搜索. 
 * maplebeats 大家早～
<maplebeats> imadper, 你对wayland有兴趣了？
<imadper> maplebeats: .
<MeaCulpa_> wayland对client来说与X有区别么？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: wayland好听. X不好听.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: X, 明显是用来骂人的~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 擦，好用即可
<MeaCulpa> 要有client支持吧
<maplebeats> 听起来牛B就行了
<MeaCulpa> 还是说完全透明？
<maplebeats> 虽然X听起来也很牛
<imadper> MeaCulpa: lol. 有支持的, gnome3早就支持了....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 游戏呢？SDL呢？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: sdl支持了.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 理论上干净的SDL游戏都应该没问题？
<MeaCulpa> 那些SDL+OpenGL的商业游戏呢？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 有个sdl-wayland
<MeaCulpa> 不能操机要图形做甚...
<imadper> opengl的还不行. 得要opengl es吧.
<MeaCulpa> Then totally pointless to me
<MeaCulpa> 提升那点性能没人用还是白搭啊
<maplebeats> 要蛋疼，用opengl es的原因是因为opengl依赖X...
<MeaCulpa> 10 年前的那些游戏...
<palomino|working> ....
<Chaos`Eternal> 哪里有现成的wayland的binary啊
<maplebeats> aur里好像有咦
<Chaos`Eternal> 偶的机器慢，编译起来比较痛苦
<MeaCulpa> 那些老游戏声音用oss设备已经够折腾了...要是图形还是要折腾...偶可不碰
<Chaos`Eternal> aur?是啥？
<imtxc> imadper: 你肥来了？
<imadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> imadper: 昨天干嘛拿域名黑我
<imadper> imtxc: 没呀. 举个例子而已.
<imtxc> imadper: 擦 趁我被ban的时候黑我 不道德
<maplebeats> imtxc, 什么情况，求log。。。随便问声好
<imadper> imtxc: 你被ban了?
<imtxc> maplebeats: 早～
<imtxc> imadper: 问你个问题
<imtxc> imadper: 我怎么跳到调用函数的地方
<imtxc> imadper: 或者结构体
<imadper> imtxc: 没理解.
<ikk-> X11.Display(0).getcolor(x,y)
<ikk-> get_x_color(0,x,y)
<imadper> imtxc: 什么叫做跳到? 什么叫做跳到调用函数的地方?
<imtxc> imadper: 就是我光标现在在一个函数或者结构体定义里面或者函数名的位置上，我怎么看这个函数在那些地方被调用了
<lpy> imadper: 能   就是vaapi用不了....
<imadper> imtxc: 我擦.... 你丫说emacs呢...
<imtxc> imadper: 最近只问你emacs
<imadper> imtxc: cscope呀.
<ikk->    <F4>          :execute "vimgrep /" . expand("<cword>") . "/gj *.c *.cpp *.h *.vim
<ikk-> *.rb" | cw<CR><Esc>
<imtxc> imadper: how do i？
<imadper> C-c s g 呗.
<ikk-> grep 就可以
<MeaCulpa> 有ctag+cscope
<imtxc> ikk-: 以前在vim里面就用egrep看的
<ikk-> imtxc: 哦
<imadper> ikk-: 你那样找出来的, 不一定是定义吧.
<imtxc> imadper: 我去看看，貌似他用了什么插件
<imtxc> imadper: 我找的不是定义
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 你想找被调用的?
<imtxc> imadper: 是在定义的位置找调用的位置
<imadper> imtxc: C-c s s
<imadper> imtxc: 任何位置都可以找到调用的位置.
<imadper> imtxc: 别用简单的正则, 那东西不靠谱.
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊，不怎么靠谱
<imtxc> imadper: 我下载的这个配置里面用了gtags.el
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 我不用那个. 我只用cscope
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，我关了试试
<imadper> imtxc: 关了干嘛..
<imtxc> imadper: 它用了 C-c s
<imadper> imtxc: http://cscope.sourceforge.net/
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Cscope Home Page
<imadper> imtxc: 看这个.
<imadper> cfy: 早, 大师.
<yunfan> 诶
<maplebeats> stardiviner, ,cfy  早～
<stardiviner> maplebeats: Oh Ha you
<cfy> imadper: maplebeats: morning
<stardiviner> cfy: morning
<cfy> stardiviner: morning....
<imadper> cfy: 上到周五?
<cfy> imadper: correct...
<imadper> cfy: .
<yunfan> cfy: 你们二十九放？
<imtxc> imadper: 没搞明白他是怎么配置的，我把 init里面的(require 'init-gtags) 注释掉，为什么这个插件还是起作用的呢
<imadper> imtxc: 你怎么知道, 这个插件还是起作用?
<imtxc> imadper: 他的键绑定还在用啊
<imadper> cfy: 大师, 你会att汇编不?
<imadper> imtxc: 你现在 C-h k C-c s g 看看bind到哪个函数了.
<imtxc> imadper: 没有变
<imadper> imtxc: 我问你这个是什么...
<imadper> imtxc: 我擦, 我从地一句就在问你这个, 你到现在还没告诉我...
<stardiviner> imadper: 啥是att汇编啊？
<imadper> stardiviner: 我也不知道.
<stardiviner> imadper: ....
<imtxc> imadper: 啊 你问了？
<imadper> imtxc: 弱智, 快说呀@!!!!
<imtxc> imadper: gtags-find-symobol
<imadper> imtxc: 那你能执行吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 其实绑定的是C-c s
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 那不好, 谁让你非的用别人的配置...
<imtxc> imadper: 能执行，不过它用的是global
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 这不好.
<stardiviner> 切换成ctags不就行了？
<imtxc> imadper: 所以我说我把那句注释掉怎么不起作用 其实我好像觉得那句本来就没起作用的样子……
<yunfan> imadper: 哈 你也喜欢att语法?
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 你该吃脑残片了~
<imadper> yunfan: 不是, 是我想用att来写.
<imadper> yunfan: 没有啥喜欢不喜欢.
<yunfan> imadper: 很好啊 att语法我喜欢 不喜欢intel语法
<imtxc> imadper: 擦 拜emacs大神
<imadper> imtxc: 大神个屁. 二分查错吧你.
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 网上的各种写内核的教程, 用的都是intel语法的, 我打算自己用att写一个.
<yunfan> imadper: 这不扯淡么 最后都要gcc编译 gcc默认生成att的
<imtxc> imadper: 已经在查
<yunfan> imadper: 我记得有个人弄了个用自由工具写操作系统的教程 那个是att语法的
<imadper> yunfan: 不用吧... 干嘛要gcc编译.. 汇编代码呀, 哥.
<stardiviner> yunfan: 有链接么？
<imadper> yunfan: 网上不少用的是nasm的.
<imadper> yunfan: gas的少吧.
<yunfan> imadper: 我是说linux kenerl
<yunfan> imadper: 不管怎样 我喜欢att语法
<imadper> yunfan: 哦, linux的确实.
<imadper> yunfan: 主要是, 我想学att的, 因为你inline-asm 在linux下面也是att语法的. 保持习惯吧.
<yunfan> imadper: 那倒未必 gcc如今也能支持intel语法 我是个人爱好
<imadper> yunfan: gcc也可以内联intel语法了? gaoji...
<yunfan> imadper: 能生成intel语法的 至于内联 没理由支持不了啊
<imadper> yunfan: 好吧, 一会儿写程序的时候再试试吧.
<imadper> yunfan: 我先去网上淘一个att语法的参考去.
<yunfan> imadper: 我记得ibm中国还有个文章讲这个 我把链接存在我的nokia手机上了
<yuan> 请教个关于文件转换问题。一大批的同类型ascii数据，想合并成一个binary文件，有没有比较快捷的办法？谢谢
<yunfan> cat ?
<yuan> 10w个左右的文件
<imadper> yunfan: cat?
<imadper> ...
<imadper> yuan: cat
<imadper> 你们俩一看就是好基友~ yunfan yuan
<imadper> yunfan: 你啥时候回家?
<stardiviner> ....
<yunfan> tar也可以
<yunfan> imadper: 明天
<maplebeats> imadper, 你见谁都是基友
<maplebeats> imadper, 说明你眼里只有基友
<nvfgh> hggg
<imadper> maplebeats: 恩, 比如你跟 imtxc .
<yuan> yunfan, tar? 忘指教。。
<nvfgh> p
<maplebeats> imadper, 你还是快把你妹子放了吧，别糟蹋人家了
<yuan> *望
<imadper> maplebeats: 滚粗~
<yunfan> tar -jcvf all.tar.bz2 data/*
<imadper> maplebeats: 你是因为这个原因才分手的?~
<nvfgh> 123456
<yunfan> imadper: 你怎么想起做内核了呢
<IsoaSFlus> 惊现maplebeats苣菊
<maplebeats> imadper, 谁说我分手了
<imadper> IsoaSFlus: 快上!
 * MeaCulpa_ Design Pattern这东西到底是啥...有用不
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 上什么
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 。。。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 好东西呀, 3学分呢~ 别的不知道有啥用...
<imadper> yunfan: 毕业设计吧.
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 叫你跟 imadper gaoji
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有用 就是黑话大全 你一亮出来 别人就知道你是道上的了 事情怎么做就不用说了
<yunfan> imadper: 额 无聊
<imadper> yunfan: ...
<maplebeats> imadper, 你毕业设计做的啥
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: .... 哦...
<IsoaSFlus> 跟什么？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> TAT
<yuan> yunfan, ok，不想压缩，就是把10w个单独的ascii数据文件变成一个连续的binary文件
<imadper> maplebeats: 太水, 说不出口.
<IsoaSFlus> 感觉我一出来就便当了
<imadper> yuan: 用cat
<maplebeats> imadper, 有啥说不出口的，我的才水
<yunfan> 额 国内也出了个fpga
<imadper> maplebeats: 我的更水.
<maplebeats> imadper, 你怕我抄你的是吧
<yuan> imadper，好我研究研究
<yunfan> yuan: 那就去掉j   tar -cvf all.tar data/*
<imadper> maplebeats: 不怕.
<yuan> yunfan，ok，我试试
<yuan> 谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人急忙对 yuan 说「不用谢!」
<nvfgh> 猪头
<yunfan> cat的问题是没有文件分隔
<imadper> yuan: 有啥可研究的...  cat * > ../test.txt
<maplebeats> yunfan, 原来tar还能这样子用，学习了
<nvfgh> 猪头
<yuan> imadper 10w个数据
<maplebeats> imadper, 用cat会不会非常慢。。。。
<yunfan> maplebeats: tar一直就是这么用 额
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: ... tar本来就是这样的
<nvfgh> 猪头
<imadper> yunfan: 10万个怎么了?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 基本吐血
<imadper> yuan: 10万个怎么了?
 * maplebeats (cry
<imadper> yuan: 直接说呀!
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ~
 * imadper 这房间里好多人, 一点儿也没爷们. 难怪你们gaoji
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。TAT
<imadper> s/没/不/
<IsoaSFlus> 果然异性是无法相爱的么
 * maplebeats 50步笑百步
<yuan> imadper，10w个文件，每个文件600行把。不想耗太多时间
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 你是哪个啊
<yunfan> 为了满足国防需求，国家多年来投入了数百亿科研经费，通过逆向工程方式仿制美国对我禁运的FPGA产品，但由于知识产权、生产工艺和软件技术等多方面的限制，仿制品种有限，技术无法突破
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<imadper> yuan: 那你就直接说那样太慢了不就行了...
<IsoaSFlus> 我。。。
<yuan> imadper，ok。。。
<yunfan> 这帮人好骗钱 几百亿还搞不出来
<IsoaSFlus> 上午你回复的那个hiso
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 噗
<yunfan> fpga原理有什么难的 额
<IsoaSFlus> 在你的blog上
<yuan> imadper，不过想来也没啥更快的办法了
<cfy> yunfan: my holiday starts at 2.9
<imadper> maplebeats: 你丫都跑了几里地了
<maplebeats> imadper, 滚粗
<maplebeats> 谁有windows啊
 * imadper 我有!
<maplebeats> 谁在windows里用IDM的。。
 * imadper 我用!
<yunfan> cfy: very cool
<maplebeats> imadper, 你现在在用么？
<imadper> 那个下载工具吧.
<IsoaSFlus> 我用了诶
<cfy> imadper: i know little about x86 assemble language
<IsoaSFlus> 早上刚用过
<imadper> cfy: I see...
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, imadper 帮我试个东东啊
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: IDM是啥
<imadper> maplebeats: 啥东西?
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 网络 下载 管理者
<IsoaSFlus> 一个下载嘁
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...听不懂
<cfy> yunfan: are you kidding me .....
<imadper> MeaCulpa: idm 的三个单词....
<IsoaSFlus> 那个单词应该翻译成管理器
 * MeaCulpa 表示自己之会wget, aria2c
<yunfan> cfy: yes kidding you
<IsoaSFlus> aria2赛高
<maplebeats> http://dropbox.maplebeats.com/u/21529715/idm.ef2
<yunfan> axel -n 200
<kk> maplebeats s, ⇪ {"content-type"=>"text/plain; charset=ascii", "content-encoding"=>"gzip"}
<imadper> ........... yunfan cfy  you are not kidding. you are gaojing
<maplebeats> 谁来帮我试试这玩意能不能下载
<IsoaSFlus> kkbot
<maplebeats> IDM文件
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 貌似axel老crash, 我后来就一路aria2c了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: axel can support more connections.....
<maplebeats> 我也觉得aria2c挺爽的，为什么他们喜欢IDM呢
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。aria2太棒了
<maplebeats> cfy, aria2c不支持么？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我习惯了而已 aria2c多大？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ... can axel download single file from multiple location?
<IsoaSFlus> 电脑，手机都用它下旋风
<cfy> maplebeats: aria2c support up to 16 connections cc MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: windows binary?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: linux
<MeaCulpa> cfy: I use 100 connection in aria2c for xunlei...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: win上我用thunder
<yunfan> imadper: 文档找到发我一份 最好也发一份arm的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: o... it's 10
<maplebeats> 就是，windows下我用迅雷+旋风，谁用这些破玩意。。
<IsoaSFlus> http://xflx.store.cd.qq.com:443/ftn_handler/70e67c01f577c6497bc754508492230d9288c205ba6108cde3fb341dd5c11afd4d75576a593aa48448665d5d133e9ee767f65c56931a65207675146c94a28676/%E3%80%90%E4%BC%97%E5%8D%BF%E5%B9%B3%E8%BA%AB%E3%80%91%E3%80%90sex8.cc%E3%80%91%E6%9D%8F%E6%A8%B9%E7%B4%97%E5%A5%88%20Gold%20Angel%20Vol.19%20_%20Sana%20Anzyu%20%28SKY-230%29%20%E3%82%B4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB%E3%83%89%E3%82%A8%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B8%E3%82%A7%E3%83%AB.avi cookie: FTN5K=79897ba4
<imadper> yunfan: arm我不会.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: The point is, aria2c supports mirrors
<yunfan> mips一时指望不上 先拿arm过过干瘾
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 不能下载么？
<imadper> yunfan: 估计找不到.
<IsoaSFlus> 这玩意。。。
<yunfan> imadper: 我说文档
<MeaCulpa> cfy: do axel supports?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: do axel support mirrors?
<imadper> yunfan: 哦, 估计只有x86的
<IsoaSFlus> idm怎么在cli下使用。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 还是导入？
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 这玩意怎么了，我只想知道IDM难不能下载。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: don't know i'm installing axel....
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 没用过啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: function xunlei_d { aria2c -c --load-cookies=xunlei.cookie --max-connection-per-server=10 --split=10 $1 -o $2; }
<lainme> aria2 特性更多吧
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 只要你导出cookie, 迅雷随便下
<yunfan> imadper: x86折腾人 mips的指令集就一张png图
<IsoaSFlus> idm我只是简单的使用
<imadper> yunfan: 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 * 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999的一张图?
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa, 这个我知道
<cfy> MeaCulpa: i though axel support mirros
<maplebeats> 悲剧，等我有空自己测试吧。。。现在都不好意思放出来坑人
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 悲剧
<imadper> imtxc: ?
<IsoaSFlus> 让aira2统治地球吧
<imtxc> imadper: 这个插件居然把 C-c d 也给用了
<IsoaSFlus> aria2唯一蛋痛的地方是好像没有限制速度的功能？
<archl> 让 wget 达到满速吧。
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 但是很多人让我支持IDM啊。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 有限速，man一下就知道了
<maplebeats> archl, wget只给你200K
 * MeaCulpa 没注意过，没看到aria2c的链接数限制...
<IsoaSFlus> 我只看到了限制最低速度TAT
<imadper> imtxc: 哪个?
<imadper> imtxc: 你从头配置吧....
<cfy> maplebeats: impossible
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: wget 只给你？
<IsoaSFlus> idm算是win下最良心了
<cfy> maplebeats: i usually use wget to download at 2.0M/s
<yunfan> imadper: 很小 一屏幕
<maplebeats> cfy, 。。。wget不是单线程么？服务器上有限制你就game over了
<yunfan> imadper: 现在mips被收购 以后搭个powervr就吊了
<cfy> maplebeats: that's another things......
<archl> maplebeats: 所以说，让 wget 满速吧。那样其他工具就没啥用来。
<maplebeats> cfy, wget就这点不好。。。单线程
 * MeaCulpa 哦，aira2c 16 链接数
<MeaCulpa> 有点良心吧~~
<imadper> yunfan: 折腾折腾arm吧还是.
<imadper> yunfan: mips, 开发板多吗?
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<yunfan> imadper: http://sourceware.org/binutils/docs/as/index.html
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Using as
<yunfan> imadper: arm指令稍微多点  寄存器少一半
<yunfan> imadper: 我有开发机 不需要开发板 nanonote
<imadper> yunfan: gaoji....
<IsoaSFlus> 学嵌入式的菊苣么
<\rs> Internet Download Manager 是啥？
<imadper> yunfan: 你这行为, 完全不像是一个pythoner呀~
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不就是idm么
<maplebeats> yunfan, 晕，你是pythoner？
<imadper> \rs: win下面的一个下载工具而已.
<yunfan> maplebeats: 混饭吃而已 再说了 爱好广泛嘛
<yanzhe> 有用过calibre的吗？:-)
 * maplebeats 让我想起了一句"看着你们这些一个个不是学计算机的，都这么强，压力巨大啊"
<yunfan> maplebeats: 你也吃python饭么?
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<maplebeats> yunfan, 没有，水平不够，吃不起
<yunfan> 不是学计算机的 还来吃计算机饭 那个热情当然不是你们科班出身的人可比的
<yunfan> 就像我学的是管理 我一点也不喜欢做管理
<yunfan> 做程序员的管理都不喜欢
<maplebeats> yunfan, 管理。。。你的跨度真大
 * imadper 我也不是学计算机的. 
<yanzhe> ............
<MeaCulpa> 学计算机的很少会去码字
 * maplebeats ..........真相，我也不是学计算机的
<imadper> 我是学软件项目管理的. 笼统的说, 我学的是管理.
<yunfan> maplebeats: 你不如说说中国这个大学选专业是多么扯淡
<yunfan> 要能各人按自己喜好选专业 国家就能好起来 额
 * MeaCulpa 是学计算机的，当年为了说服爹妈买电脑玩红警，耽误了自己一辈子
<maplebeats> yunfan, 的确。。。
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa, 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我是按自己喜好的，但是我认识有误...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你啥喜欢和专业？
<MeaCulpa> 游戏，CS (Computer Science, 不是那个马桶射击游戏)
<maplebeats> 以前我高中有两个女生居然现在成了程序员，我都不知道原来她们有那个潜力
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 我也有高中女生同学成了程序员。。。。
<erhandsome> 0.0
<stardiviner> 非常之让我不解
<IsoaSFlus> nb
<yunfan> maplebeats: 我以前高中文科班一个女生 学习很认真 但是学不上去 现在听说她在微软混得很好
<IsoaSFlus> 靠
<yunfan> 这个事实可以有两种理解
<yunfan> 1, 学校学的东西很扯淡
<stardiviner> yunfan: 怎么解？
<yunfan> 2, 微软很扯淡
<ZhuangYa> 额。。谁用过 backbone ？
<IsoaSFlus> 要是我们班以后有女生当了程序员我。。。。。
<\rs> bakcbone.js ?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 或者 1 && 2
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你现在也还成啊 至少没祸害人 也没拖累父母
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: ]
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 女程序员很厉害的
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 祸害人不至于，拖累父母那是没商量
<IsoaSFlus> 我说我班上，我真的无法想像
<maplebeats> 三观早就毁了
<IsoaSFlus> 我并没有歧视女程序员
<maplebeats> 出什么事都淡定了
<IsoaSFlus> 但也说不定啊。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 万一，那个万一啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你父母积蓄让你掏空了？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<IsoaSFlus> 她们抽风报了这个专业。。。
<maplebeats> 我又想睡了
<Mayaer> 啥玩意
<maplebeats> 1点才起床的
<Mayaer> 未来女程序员飘过。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer, maya你是不是程序员
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<maplebeats> ......
<maplebeats> 我正准备问呢
<IsoaSFlus> maya不是一个软件么
<stardiviner> IsoaSFlus: 什么软件？
<yunfan> Mayaer: 现在是什么？
<yunfan> 前一阵那个360女程序员那个 额
<maplebeats> 360女程序员怎么了？
<Mayaer> yunfan: 苦逼地学习如何成为程序员
<IsoaSFlus> 一个做视频特效
<maplebeats> 长得漂亮？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 你打算和蛋蛋混么
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么突然出现这么一个问题
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 他收我我就干啊。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 蛋蛋好像没女朋友吧
<yunfan> maplebeats: 又是cs专业?
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<yunfan> Mayaer: 你肯干就好
<maplebeats> yunfan, cs专业？
<gfrog> roylez: 回归了木有啊？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 套空，并帮忙背债
<yunfan> maplebeats: Computer Shooter
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: maplebeats Cum Shot
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 哈哈  等我毕业得4年呢
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 不过我不想去北京，听说大连软件也不错啊，可能去大连混，反正不会在南方
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 等毕业干嘛，不毕业也行啊
<IsoaSFlus> 还有一年半上刑场的路过
<Mayaer> yunfan: 系呀。。 我C语言书还没翻完呢 XD
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 南方太蛋疼了
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 大三？大二？
<IsoaSFlus> 高2.。。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 为啥是大连
<\rs> Mayaer: hamo看過的書多，你可以問他怎麼學的
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 恩 实习也可以去  狼狼实习的时候就是去的Redhat
<stardiviner> IsoaSFlus: 大学怎么能说是刑场呢？
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 擦。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我说高考啊TAT
<yunfan> maplebeats: 额 敢黑我大南方 诅咒你一辈子吸雾
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, GUN回去读书
<Mayaer> XDDDDDD
<IsoaSFlus> tat
<maplebeats> yunfan, TAT
<stardiviner> IsoaSFlus: 。。。我已经忘记有高考这回事儿了
<IsoaSFlus> RAR
<Mayaer> \rs: 谢谢乃
<IsoaSFlus> QAQ
<IsoaSFlus> 欺负高中生么TAT
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 大连不是软件很发达吗
<ZhuangYa> ... 原来 \rs 不是机器人。。
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 高中的时候就应该好好的泡妹子，没事搞计算机扯淡啊
<ZhuangYa> Mayaer: 大连都是外包。。
<imadper> ZhuangYa: 是的.
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<ZhuangYa> imadper: 太囧了。。
<IsoaSFlus> 只对2次元感兴趣
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 那。。
<Mayaer> 我不想去帝都
<stardiviner> IsoaSFlus: 就是，小学，初中，高中是泡妹子的好时代啊
<ZhuangYa> Mayaer: 为啥呢
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 现在纠正你这错误的观点还来得及
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<Mayaer> 偏见= =
<stardiviner> IsoaSFlus: 嗯，可以理解，2次元好多了
<ZhuangYa> IsoaSFlus: 就是，小学，初中，高中是泡妹子的好时代啊  +1
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 雾太浓？
 * cfy do you guys really have nothing to do ?
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 城市太大，内心容易迷失
<cfy> imadper: guru
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 你现在不泡妹子，以后就只能gaoji了。。。你看现在这里的人
<MeaCulpa> 大连有有轨电车
<ZhuangYa> Mayaer: 你现在就不迷失么？
<imtxc> imadper: emasc配置果然这么gaoji ……
<MeaCulpa> 妹子也不错
<IsoaSFlus> 二次元才是唯一的归宿是谁说的来着
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 都是教训啊
<imadper> cfy: 大师.
<imadper> imtxc: 搞定了?
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 越大的城市，人越冷漠
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 有轨电车，好玩意儿啊
<IsoaSFlus> 打脸
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 哪个傻X说的啊
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<ZhuangYa> Mayaer: 你自己也说你自己是偏见了这样。
<IsoaSFlus> 233
<imtxc> imadper: 还没，我打算就用global了……
<IsoaSFlus> 2333
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 至少目前我对人还木有很冷漠
<IsoaSFlus> 可惜没截图啊
<stardiviner> imtxc: 换成ctags怎么有那么难么？
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 读过一些北京作家写的东西
<IsoaSFlus> 要不然某人就打脸了
<imadper> imtxc: ... ...
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 被一些北京土著伤过= =
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, :D
<IsoaSFlus> :)
<ZhuangYa> Mayaer:  那你想去哪儿呢，不想去北京的话
<imadper> imtxc: 别在用别人的了. 自己从头配置吧.
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 总之就是不太喜欢这座城市
<stardiviner> Mayaer: hurted ?
<MeaCulpa> Mayaer: ...
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 有些土著确实很2,但是也不是都这样子嘛
<IsoaSFlus> 土著。。。QAQ
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你从别人哪里配置一点一点抄过来，而不是一下子全部用上。。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 哪里的土著都有2货
<yunfan> Mayaer: 太热情的地方也很讨厌
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 我想去西安来着。可是离家太远了
<imtxc> imadper: 从头配，也得参考别人的，到时候又弄一个组装的，不三不四的配置出来，不如现在直接跟随大牛的实践 慢慢适应 有不适应的地方再调整
<IsoaSFlus> 我想黑上海的同胞怎么办
<imadper> imt
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 果断黑掉
<Mayaer> 上海我也不想去= =
<imadper> imtxc: 得了吧, 用别人的, 直接什么都不懂.
<ZhuangYa> Mayaer: 你家在哪儿呢？
<Mayaer> 夏天太热了
<imadper> imtxc: 还不如去用vs
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 威海
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 魔都随便黑
<ZhuangYa> backbone.js 的 listenTo 好奇怪啊。。
 * MeaCulpa 怎么那么多威海的
<ZhuangYa> Mayaer: 那你去济南吧
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 来重庆吧:D
<MeaCulpa> 狗肉~~
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 所以北京的空气确实成问题- -
<stardiviner> 额。。。。出国得了
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 济南空气也脏
<\rs> Mayaer: 好多it從業人員數據結構都很不紮實的，高中沒玩過oi的話看看他們怎麼學的，練一練就能超過很過碼農了
<IsoaSFlus> 我们班上两个sb都是在上海长大的。。。
<ZhuangYa> Mayaer: 对你没话可说了。
<IsoaSFlus> 一个极端强迫症，一个自以为自己是皇帝。。。
<Mayaer> \rs: 恩～  thx:-*
 * maplebeats 数据结构我的硬伤
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 哈哈哈  所以目前我还在考虑到底去哪儿
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 Mayaer 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<\rs> ZhuangYa: listenTo 有啥奇怪的
<stardiviner> ....
<maplebeats> 。。。
<Mayaer> ZhuangYa: 大致方向应该是回北方
<Mayaer> 南方人不好相处= =
<IsoaSFlus> 、。。。
<stardiviner> 这谁的机器人？我貌似从来没见到过啊
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 我班上有6个sb都在魔都长大的
<ZhuangYa> \rs:  listenTo(this.model, 'change:index', this.moveTo)
<imadper> Mayaer: 你现在在哪儿?
<IsoaSFlus> 南方人路过
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 南方人怎么了。。。好相处啊
<Mayaer> imadper: 南京
<ZhuangYa> 无论 `this.model` change的事啥，，，this.moveTo 都会触发
<imadper> Mayaer: 南京是北方.
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 没俺们山东人实在
<ZhuangYa> 难道不是只有 index 改变的时候出发嘛
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 我班上有6个sb都在魔都长大的...全班都在魔都长大的
<Mayaer> imadper: 你是广东的？
<imadper> Mayaer: 真正的南方人, 还是挺好相处的.
<stardiviner> 南方人不好相处，俺是南方人。大学遇到不少北方的。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 你来重庆try一try
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> Mayaer: “实在”是个虚无的概念
<imadper> Mayaer: 不是, 不过广东住过.
<IsoaSFlus> 原来你就是魔都的么
<IsoaSFlus> 话说，怎么＠人？
<Mayaer> imadper: 南北方分界线是秦岭淮河。。
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<imadper> Mayaer: .... 是下不下雪...
<Mayaer> imadper: 南京在淮河北面？
<IsoaSFlus> 这是地理上的
<stardiviner> IsoaSFlus: 按住@就能A人
<imadper> Mayaer: 南京下雪.
<yunfan> imadper: 看了半天的各种文档 就 gforth的最全最狠
<Mayaer> imadper: 谁跟你说的这个标准。。 还是你自己定的
<ZhuangYa> sick of reginoal discrimination
<imadper> Mayaer: 大家都这么觉得的....
<Mayaer> MeaCulpa: 不哇
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么按住＠。。。我是用pidgin
<imadper> yunfan: 不考虑forth
<stardiviner> IsoaSFlus: [TAB]
<Mayaer> MeaCulpa: 你来山东试试 - - 大家都有啥说啥的
<Mayaer> imadper: 擦。。
<\rs> ZhuangYa: 你學前端用什麼工具？
<IsoaSFlus> ..
<ZhuangYa> \rs: 这是啥意思？
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 哪儿人啊
<yunfan> imadper: 只是感叹下而已 没准备拉你下水 不过你用forth交作业会比较容易
<yunfan> 一下子甩开其他同学几条街
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 还是那句话，快去找个妹子吧。。。前车之鉴你不能不信啊
<IsoaSFlus> 江西的
<IsoaSFlus> 真的对三次元没兴趣
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 过几年后悔死你
 * imadper 
 * imadper 大学妹子才多.
 * imadper 高中着急啥?!
<MeaCulpa> Mayaer: 没觉得，性格和地域没关系
<IsoaSFlus> 不后悔，我是看了别人的前车之鉴才对三次元没兴趣的
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 看见没，你以后就会像 imadper 那样
<IsoaSFlus> 高中还是好好读书
<\rs> yunfan: forth玩了這麼久可以看J了
 * imadper yy一下, 一丝不苟的 \rs , 如何篝女.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 大学妹子太多，眼花了
<Mayaer> MeaCulpa: 恩，好吧，我不同意你 XD
<IsoaSFlus> 就怕到了大学高手多了我会失去这方面的信心
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 再说大学标准多啊，别人看不上...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还好吧....
<MeaCulpa> Mayaer: 那爱斯基摩人最直爽，阿根廷人最扭扭捏捏了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 等变成师兄了, 就去骗骗师妹.
<ikk-> 原来 rails 好简单 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/166777
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<yunfan> \rs: 我火候还没到 不过有老forther推荐过J 当然他写forth的时候 我老爹还是个少年 额
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 师兄是不错，怎么，想会母校啊？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不, 中大是个sb学校.
<\rs> imadper: 真猥瑣……
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
 * maplebeats 滚了，看电视+睡觉。。。晚安
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 在墙外么
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 白天睡觉，有意见么。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 没
<yunfan> \rs: 你也整forth?
<jzmer> 今天遇到了非常恐怖的事情
<jzmer> 重装windows server 2012后进入enhanced protective mode的ie10
<jzmer> 在harpers.org时提示有来自本地附近的ip 的js 插入
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ harpers.org)
<jzmer> 他们是不是想钓鱼啊？
<yunfan> jzmer: 广告推送?
<jzmer> yunfan: 没看，直接封掉
<jzmer> harpers.org算是有点反动的意味了
<jzmer> 如果他们可以对某一部分的网站插入计数的js
<jzmer> 然后以这个计数作为抓人的工具……
<jzmer> 那就麻烦了
<cfy> maplebeats: - -!
<jzmer> yunfan: 你觉得可能吗？
<yunfan> jzmer: 怎么不可能 我家里就老被电信推送广告
<jzmer> yunfan: 我家有一台cisco的路由，专门封广告用的
<jzmer> 所以可能看不到
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 哦哦  我有个九江的同学
<jzmer> 不过，经常出现弹出窗口但是里面什么都没有的情况
<yunfan> jzmer: 规则是你自己写的？
<jzmer> yunfan: 是的
<IsoaSFlus> 我上饶的。。。
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 哦哦  我有朋友出差经过过- -
<Mayaer> 他从苏州出差去长沙  说来坐动车竟然经过江西，真是好奇葩啊
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<piggybox> yunfan: J语言。。。那个一行代码可以看半天
<yunfan> jzmer: 说不定漏写了 这不很正常么
<IsoaSFlus> 你要我去炸车？
<yunfan> piggybox: 比perl还吊么
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 不用。。姐姐哪舍得啊
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 扔一车烟花就好了
<IsoaSFlus> 我想进入ai模式
<Mayaer> AI模式是啥
 * Mayaer 大家肯定看过V字仇杀队
<piggybox> Mayaer: 还没
<IsoaSFlus> 快速启动！！
<Mayaer> piggybox: >_<
<ILYG> Hello 大家～
<Mayaer> 我想起董存瑞，就想起黄继光 XD
<ILYG> Ubuntu 自带的那个网络管理器 叫啥？
<Mayaer> ILYG: 你好～～
<IsoaSFlus> 嘿咻嘿咻
<piggybox> yunfan: 比perl变态多了，比如 quicksort=: (($:@(<#[), (=#[), $:@(>#[)) ({~ ?@#)) ^: (1<#)
<ILYG> BT 自带 Wicd 我想换成 Ubuntu的
<yunfan> 黄继光那是不懂科学 额
<cfy> networkmanager cc ILYG
<ILYG> Mayaer: @-@
<yunfan> piggybox: 果然bt
<ILYG> cfy: 我去试试
<IsoaSFlus> 躺着也中枪
<Mayaer> yunfan: 然后我就想起那个电影，最后他垫了块护舒宝钢片，黄继光附体地去接受枪林弹雨的洗礼了
<piggybox> Mayaer: 只知道那电影里那个面具被广泛引用，有什么含义么？
<Mayaer> piggybox: 抗议 示威
<Mayaer> piggybox: 我就有那个面具，还戴出去显摆了。。
<jzmer> ILYG: 试过connman？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<ILYG> jzmer: connman ?
<IsoaSFlus> v字？
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 恩纳
<stardiviner> 怎么感觉这个J像R？
<yunfan> Mayaer: 机关枪又岂是他那一身肉档得住的 额
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<yunfan> Mayaer: 你有那袍子么
<ILYG> 话说  V 是有典故的吧 ～～
<IsoaSFlus> 这是部有灵魂的电影
<IsoaSFlus> v代表胜利
<stardiviner> ILYG: V ? 那个被匿名组织引用的那个？
<erhandsome> v 不是仇杀么
<ILYG> 盖尹·福克斯
<ILYG> 火药阴谋
<Mayaer> yunfan: 导演用了两个小时告诉我们V先生是如何如何神勇，机关算尽，最后竟然保护他的只是一片护舒宝钢片
<stardiviner> 第一次看完感觉好爽，第二次感觉淡了许多。
<Mayaer> yunfan: 伤不起- -   袍子我还真没有
<ILYG> 这是 真事儿
<Mayaer> 恩 1605年吧
<ILYG> 嗯啊 ～～
<yunfan> Mayaer: 这不刚好解释了为毛他要带面具么 因为他也是普通人 也会挂 所以搞个面具来 让大家都当v 从而让v运动永远不会挂
<yunfan> Mayaer: 我记得有卖全套的
<Mayaer> 这部电影 初衷V 是仇杀，只是后来被寄予了胜利的希望，意思
<ILYG> 听说那个面具 貌似就像 福克斯
<Mayaer> 谁让ictory刚好也是V开头 XD
<stardiviner> 咋不见中国游行时戴这个V面具？
<ILYG> 感觉不是仇杀啊～～～
<yunfan> stardiviner: 有的 我见过有照片拍到
<Mayaer> yunfan: 哦。。。我还是不同意的解释。。 我的不是买的，同学的，同学的是他朋友的，总之最后辗转到了我手里
<stardiviner> yunfan: 神勇了。话说中国的游行我还真没见过。。。。除了那狗血的奥运。。
<Mayaer> ILYG: 就是部复仇片- -
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 西安 青岛 抵制日货 打砸抢烧= =
<stardiviner> 不是复仇，V本来的打算就是推翻邪恶的现政府。
<yunfan> stardiviner: 翻墙看嘛
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 我也见过有人戴着拍
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 这么说我倒是想起来了，那样的也算是游行？
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 我就是之一- -
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 他就是复仇- -
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 。。。 我也去买个，作为纪念品
<stardiviner> Mayaer: V不是
<yunfan> Mayaer: 你这是要做秋谨呢
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 他只是报了个人的仇而已，尤其是最后警察头子  大boss出场
<yunfan> 话说秋这个姓还真少
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 如果是复仇，肯定会活着看着仇人死去。但是他先自我牺牲了
<ikk-> 我觉得,腐败的人只是少数. 这里不谈这些.
<Mayaer> yunfan: XD  我目前就是娱乐一下
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 大BOSS先死的好么
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 你再捋一捋
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 他的目标不是大boss，而是整个那个阴谋后面的团体（现政府）
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 求证明- -
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 电影名字就叫仇杀，虽然我不知道“队”在哪里
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 这是男人复仇的正常思维。你不是男娃娃，所以你不理解
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 那是人家翻译的好吧
<Mayaer> 难道是和他的男朋友戈登
<madper_meeting> \rs: 真的很好奇, 你勾搭女生的时候得是个什么样子~
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 男人复仇的正常思维是啥？
<stardiviner> madper_meeting: 不明真相。。。。
<Mayaer> stardiviner: V确实是看着苏特勒（貌似是这名）死了以后才死的
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 就是比较理性，带有鲜明的计划性，之类的
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 你跑题了。。
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 他是看到那女人之后才死的。。。
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 你看复仇看的也太狭隘了。
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 总之就是他看到自己的仇人死了以后才死的
<\rs> imadper: 不懂啊……你教我
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 他要是想摧毁政府，为啥最后要牺牲自己，不留下来做更周密的计划
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 杀死大boss不代表消灭了那些曾经参与那个阴谋的人，要消灭当时的政府才能真正的消灭。
<Mayaer> 而是报完自己的仇之后就死掉了- -
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 恩哼，回答我问题
<\rs> ZhuangYa: 好麻煩，require.js 裏用的 jquery underscore backbone 都得 shim
<imadper> \rs: 我也不懂呀... 你那么萌, 等着被推倒吧. (我是说, 被女生推倒)
<ZhuangYa> \rs 为什么一定要用 require 呢。。
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 因为他深信他最后的一步能实现复仇目标。所以他安心的挂了
<Mayaer> st
<cfy> .......
<cfy> \rs: imadper: gaoji?
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/37418/if-programming-languages-were-cars?p=1#comments
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 如果编程语言是部车… - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 等等。。捋一捋，我没记错的话，电影就是以他复仇为主线的
<imadper> cfy: 还没见过你呢.
<\rs> ZhuangYa: 不懂前端開發啊，我現在是 grunt + require + jade + coffee + stylus
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 如果他看到大boss挂了就完成了复仇，何必发那么多的面具套装？
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 一个个地杀死那些和进行秘密实验有关的人
<ZhuangYa> \rs 好吧。。。这是做什么呢？
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 那是他知道的人，还有很多不知道的人。。。。
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 是嘛。。
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 所以啊。。。你没理解对啊
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 我再回去捋一捋
<cfy> imadper: xixi
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 况且，如果是真的复仇，导演也应该更加多的描写杀死大boss的场景，但是只是一点点的时间而已。
 * imadper 等你们 cfy \rs 都有妹子了, 六个人一起出去玩吧. 
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 说明那个翻译的人实在没有文学水平，不能很好的理解导演的意图
<cfy> imadper: T_T
 * cfy T_T
<imadper> .................... 哭啥.....
<cfy> imadper: no 妹子
<cfy> imadper: don't have a 妹子
<imtxc> imadper: 我在gtags.el里面把(define-key gtags-mode-map "\C-cd" 'gtags-find-tag) 删了，为什么C-h k C-c d 还是调用的gtags-find-tag呢
<stardiviner> cfy: 姐姐也行的啊
<imtxc> stardiviner: 姐姐好 cc cfy
<imtxc> imadper: 刚才没注意，你在组织6p？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 整部电影就是讲他一步步杀死当初的仇人啊
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 大Boss竟然没有绝招就那么挂了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<imadper> cfy: ... 那总不能, 我们四个出去, 我跟妹子牵手, 你跟\rs牵手吧....
<IsoaSFlus> 你能不能不要那么浅。。。
<cfy> imadper: - -!
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 算了。理解没有大小多少，喜欢就好
<imadper> imtxc: 你没重启emacs吧...
<IsoaSFlus> 明明那么有思想的电影
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 你来说个深的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/37410/japen-hacker-wanted?p=1#comments
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 日本顶尖黑客被通缉：悬赏高达300万日元 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 我是喜欢它传递的某些思想啊    不然我也不会喜欢V的面具
<IsoaSFlus> 你在调戏我么。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 肯定重启了
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 没那么蛋疼
<IsoaSFlus> kk娘
<imadper> imtxc: 从头配置吧. 都不知道你怎么配置的.
<imadper> 看看是不是还有个elc文件? imtxc
<IsoaSFlus> 我突然发现我爱上kk了。。。
<IsoaSFlus> :-X
<imtxc> imadper: 有的
<imadper> imtxc: 删了.
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 我还觉得吧，V用自己曾经被重生的方式让伊芙重生，这是不科学的。。
<imadper> imtxc: 那个是编译之后的.
<imtxc> imadper: 那是个干什么的
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 他痛恨这种方式，却用这种方式对待伊芙
<imadper> imtxc: 你改源代码, 不重新编译, 他当然没效果了.
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 这是符合心灵得到自由的方式的。不明白干嘛和科学有关？
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 此“科学”非彼“科学”
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 他并不痛恨这种方式，只是痛恨那个过程。他用自己得到自由的方式去让那女人自己理解自由。
<IsoaSFlus> 也许吧
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 我不明白你说的那个”科学“。
<IsoaSFlus> 人与人有交流就有伤害
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 伊芙的过程同样痛苦
<stardiviner> Mayaer: ”和学“=”合理“？
<Mayaer> 嗯嗯
<Mayaer> 嗯嗯，就是这意思，无关Science= =
<imtxc> imadper: 这么个思路啊，你的意思是这里它用的是elc这个文件而不是el？ 那我删了之后修改之后需要再编译么
<imadper> imtxc: 不用.
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 那种痛苦是代表了自己内心深处本能的自由渴望和显示的压抑的对抗，这种对抗表现出来就是这种痛苦
<imadper> imtxc: 他有elc的时候, 优先使用同名的elc. 好像是, 我一直这么理解的. cc cfy
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 你的理解能力一点都不够好
<cfy> imadper: won't emacs check the modify time?
<Mayaer> stardiviner: V先生神气了两个小时，最后竟然就那么挂了，好吧，最可耻的是同性恋怎么会爱上伊芙
<cfy> imadper: that sucks......
<cfy> First try FILE with `.elc' appended, then try with `.el',
<imadper> cfy: won't if you have no plugin for it.
<cfy> oh.....emacs will not check the time
<stardiviner> Mayaer: V是同性恋？没看出来啊
<IsoaSFlus> 同性恋爱上伊芙？
<cfy> imadper: imtxc: i have a plugin to automaticly complie el to elc
<Mayaer> 我看到他说爱上伊芙的时候我瞬间感觉自己智商被侮辱了- -
<imadper> cfy: a plugin will do that. But I forget it's name .
<cfy> imadper: imtxc: do you want that?
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: :-)
<imadper> cf
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 他的同性恋同伴是戈登先生
<imadper> cfy: I don't want one. I use a command for it.
<stardiviner> Mayaer: .... 这是你女人的第12感直觉么？
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 没看出来。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 先别讽刺我，，
<IsoaSFlus> 我觉得，歧视同性恋是不对的
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 我找依据给你
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 戈等不是V的同伴。。。。
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 尼玛  我什么时候歧视了
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 我只是说，一个同性恋的人，爱上了异性
<Mayaer> 扯淡
<imtxc> cfy: lai
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 你先等等，先等等
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 可能他是双性恋什么的。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 改天知道elc跟el的关系了之后再要……
<onlylove> 同性恋不是基因决定的，发生变化也没啥吧
<erhandsome> .........
<imadper> imtxc: elc是(byte-compile-file) 之后的el文件.
<imadper> imtxc: 自己编译. py/pyc, 懂?
<imadper> imtxc: 字节编译.
<stardiviner> onlylove: 异性恋也不是基因决定的，可以发生变化的。。。。
<Mayaer> stardiviner: http://m.douban.com/movie/review/1589215/?id=1309046&session=8895be9c
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 戈等并没有给出肯定的回答，对于那女的的疑问。
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 所以那只能作为猜测，
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 先看完这篇文章吧
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 再说了，同伴怎么能当作是同性恋呢？
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 亲，你先看完这篇文章吧  我不上高二
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 这文，写的完全没有说服力啊。。。。
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 啥克斯风，不能说明什么的
<cfy> imtxc: imadper: http://paste.lisp.org/display/135231
<AndChat141876> ...
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Paste number 135231: auto byte-compile
<Mayaer> stardiviner: >_< 你要是这么说的话，完全就超出我的理解能力了
<AndChat141876> ..
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 那蛋。。。也不能说明什么啊，再说O咋就表明是受了。。。
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 一部电影它能传达多少信息= =  肯定是前后关联的嘛
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 再说戈等哪里帮助V了？
<imadper> cfy: 同样的, 看过.
<Mayaer> V怎么可能对电视台了如指掌
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 戈等是有自己的思想的。
<AndChat141876> 为什么这客户端这么蛋疼
<AndChat141876> 我是IsoaSflus
<AndChat141876> ...
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 没有戈登的帮助，他怎么可能对电视台的结构了如指掌
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 设计图之类的啊，再说他还对大钟塔了若指掌呢
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 那你觉得为什么要有戈登这个人物 >_<
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 你耍赖皮。。。
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 并没有什么结构了如指掌啊，只是封锁了电梯，就那样一个啊，后来出来的时候还差点被抓。怎么可能像是了如指掌呢？
<AndChat141876> ...
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 这样就说我耍赖皮。。。。
<AndChat141876> hello
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 他是怎么进去的呢
<kk> AndChat141876, 好.. . ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 4.33天
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么改不了名字TAT
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 直接进去的啊。。。
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 直接就到了那个可以播放影片的办公室
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 不跟你讲了。
<cfy> - -!
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯。。。
<cfy> boring....
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 是用电梯上去的好吧。。。
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 如果他们真的是伙伴，完全可以让V不现身，直接播放那个视频啊
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 各种说不过去啊
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 戈登只是辅助 他直接放他想死啊他
<IsoaSFlus> 其实，这部电影，你要追究这些的话，我个人认为是无意义的，因为他本身就是科幻的，重要的是那种面对残酷zf的勇气与对自由的追求
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 你才说不过去呢- -  V是仇杀的主体
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 主持人就直接说是V偷偷放进来的，谁也不会怀疑啊
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 我只是希望逻辑上更靠谱些- -
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 你当政府傻逼么 >_<
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 好吧，看来我们的思想上有了点冲突TAT
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 政府并非是聪明，他们只是宁杀勿放
<AndChat141876> 残暴
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 我把所有的宝都押在这篇文章上，既然你连它都质疑，咱没啥好谈的了，，
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 话说那个蛋里的o就说明是受。。。 这也太。。。腐女式幻想了吧。我看过很多BL，遇到不少腐女，深深明白这一点。。。
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 我说不过你，我仍然坚持V有漏洞的意见
<Mayaer> stardiviner: stop
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 电影都有漏洞的嘛，我还能看见武侠片里飞的那个人背后的细线呢。。。
<Mayaer> adaam: 是新的亚当叔？？？
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 好吧，stop
<Mayaer> stardiviner: 亲，你不会看文章只看第一自然段吧？
<AndChat|141876> 穆赫兰道有谁看过么
 * imadper 好久没听到 自然段 这个名词了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kk> 别聊政治,不然+q
<imadper> Mayaer: adaam 和adam不是同一个人.
<stardiviner> Mayaer: 我全看了呀
<IsoaSFlus> 别不鸟我啊。。。TAT
<IsoaSFlus> kk娘！！！
<Mayaer> imadper: 酱紫
<imadper> kk: 自然段都不让说了...
<IsoaSFlus> 233
<Mayaer> imadper: 这几天来都没看见当叔，唉，好忧桑
<IsoaSFlus> kk娘好萌
<imadper> Mayaer: gtalk 他有时在.
<ofan> imadper: 淫象
<imadper> Mayaer: 不行就打电话呗.
<AndChat|141876> kk娘好萌
<Mayaer> imadper: 我gtalk各种登录不上
<imadper> ofan: 淫狒狒.
<stardiviner> imadper: 你有他电话？
<imadper> stardiviner: .
<Mayaer> ofan: 你还知道露脸= =
<imadper> Mayaer: ofan 还漏屁股呢.
<ofan> http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/35706381.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 《Linux多线程服务端编程：使用muduo C 网络库》样章.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<stardiviner> imadper: 你们是基友！！
<IsoaSFlus> 穆赫兰道有谁看过么，，，，
<ofan> Mayaer: 。。。
<imadper> stardiviner: 他是我前同事.
<ofan> Mayaer: 不露脸难道露背..
<stardiviner> imadper: ex
<Mayaer> imadper: (16时15分44秒) ***imadper 好久没听到 自然段 这个名词了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  这句话在我打自然段的时候就想到了，因为以前好像也是在这里，有人说了这句话
<AndChat|141876> 穆赫兰道有谁看过么
<Mayaer> XD
<AndChat|141876> 。。。
<imadper> cfy: 你的op呢?
<imadper> cfy: 给个.
<Mayaer> ofan: XD
<AndChat|141876> ╯﹏╰
<Mayaer> ofan: 露乳- -
<AndChat|141876> ^ω^
<ofan> Mayaer: 没有..
<AndChat|141876> ⊙ω⊙
<imadper> 绝类弥勒  cc ofan
<AndChat|141876> 。。。
<Mayaer> imadper: 俺怎么木有当叔的电话= =
<ofan> AndChat|141876: 看过
<stardiviner> 弥勒也是佛么？
<Mayaer> ofan: 泰国的干活
<IsoaSFlus> 终于有人鸟我了么
<ofan> Mayaer: 你去泰国了？
<IsoaSFlus> 你看过？
<imadper> Mayaer: 他上线了... gtalk
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 鸟你
<imadper> Mayaer: 去找他要.
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<Mayaer> ofan: 恩。。 去泰国看泰囧了 XDDDD
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么样？看完什么感受？
<ofan> Mayaer: ..好玩么
<yunfan> ofan: 魔多 c网络哭?
<Mayaer> imadper: 我这几天pidgin上gtalk各种登录不上啊
<Mayaer> imadper: 你让他来irc
<ofan> Mayaer: 去见pete了？
<imadper> Mayaer: .................................................................................................. 你自己去说..................................................................................
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<Mayaer> ofan: 哈哈哈～～   说起peet公公，我给他的明信片寄丢了
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 Mayaer 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<ofan> yunfan: 不知道，传说chenshuo业内闻名
<Mayaer> :'(
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<Mayaer> imadper: 我木有他的gtalk，况且我gtalk上不了，怎么跟他说
<ofan> 但我看了前几页的几个词的翻译实在不敢恭维
<ofan> 完全是造词
<imadper> Mayaer: 托梦.
<Mayaer> imadper: 我还不如直接去他家找他比较实在。。
<Mayaer> 泰囧啊。。看了人在囧途感觉蛮好的，再看这个没啥感觉了
<imadper> Mayaer: 向西北烧纸钱, 想说的话提前写在纸上.
<cfy> ofan: op..
<\rs> ZhuangYa: require.js + jquery 真難搞
<ZhuangYa> 你可以先不弄 require
<imadper> cfy: 算了, 我都忘了我为啥要op了...
<Mayaer> = =
<cfy> Mayaer: are you unhappy for 'mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 Mayaer 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～'
<Mayaer> 好饿
<cfy> Mayaer: do you feel uncomfortable?
<ofan> 好饿 too
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cfy> ofan: - -!
<Mayaer> 得了吧～  我平时打苍蝇都打不着，怎么可能飞到我嘴巴里～
<Mayaer> ofan: 。。几点了
<ofan> Mayaer: 3:23
<cfy> ofan: *** \rs (~MaskRay@unaffiliated/maskray) has quit: Ping timeout: 264 seconds
<cfy> ofan: how did this happen?
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<ofan> cfy: 这什么时候的
<cfy> ofan: 15:56
<cfy> ofan: now is 16:25
<Mayaer> ofan: 你妹啊= = 你不困啊
<Mayaer> 话说 cfy 你是男的女的- -
<ofan> cfy: 不知道，可能vps掉线了
<cfy> ofan: but why you are online?
<cfy> Mayaer: boy...
<ofan> Mayaer: 陈凤媛
<cfy> ofan: shit...
<ofan> cfy: 不知道
<ofan> 我应该也掉了
<cfy> ofan: nope...
<Mayaer> 凤姐在上，受小弟一拜
<cfy> ofan: shit...
<Mayaer> cfy: 你的中文输入法没了？
<cfy> Mayaer: i'm using ubuntu,and havn't install a chinese input method yet
<yunfan> ofan: cpp还是见鬼去吧
<Mayaer> cfy: alright
 * ofan loves C++
<Mayaer> cfy: 为毛Ubuntu还要另外安装中文输入法？
<cfy> Mayaer: maybe i installed a english version..
<yunfan> cfy: why cant speak in chinese
<Mayaer> cfy: = =  装啊= =
<zlszk> gcc什么参数能生成rtl文件？
<Mayaer> cfy: 噗，歧义，解释下哈
<Mayaer> cfy: 那就装输入法啊，不是某某意思= =
<ofan> zlszk: windows?
<cfy> Mayaer: i'm lazy....
<Mayaer> cfy: = =
<Mayaer> cfy: 我要是英语不好怎么办= =
<zlszk> ofan, linux
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<ofan> zlszk: rtl啥文件
<Hiso-and> ls
<onlylove> 我想知道KK怎么区分拼音和英语
<cfy> Mayaer: how about talk face to face :D
<Hiso-and> 手机跑x264真心ep
<cfy> Mayaer: how about face to face :D
<Hiso-and> 。。。
<Hiso-and> kk: kk娘好萌
<ofan> 只记得win下看到过rtl
<kk> Hiso-and, 谁告诉你的？  ㍨ 
<Hiso-and> 233
<ofan> 实际上还是static library
<zlszk> ofan, 一种中间文件，我用一个软件绘制函数调用图需要这个文件
<Hiso-and> 我真心这么觉得的 kk
<Hiso-and> kk:
<kk> Hiso-and, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
<Hiso-and> 。。。
<Mayaer> cfy: come on,baby~
<Hiso-and> (*^@^*)
<hello> ???有人???
<Hiso-and> 怎么没人
<ofan> rtl应该指runtime library, 实际还是个shared/static lib
<Mayaer> he
<Mayaer> hello: hello
<cfy> Mayaer: cool
<fa1c0n_> 我想问问为什么我fcitx皮肤安装了居然不能用呢？返回到默认皮肤了！
<Hiso-and> 群里有学过压制的么
<IsoaSFlus> 群里有学过压制的么
<Mayaer> 哇，小企鹅有皮肤耶
<ubuntu518> 谁有ubuntu方面运维的资料
<Hiso-and> 。。。
<ubuntu518> 谁有ubuntu方面运维的资料
<ubuntu518> 谁有ubuntu方面运维的资料谁有ubuntu方面运维的资料
<Mayaer> = =
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，现在基本上差不多能用了终于
<Hiso-and> 坐等kk娘傲娇
<imadper> imtxc: cscope好了?
<fa1c0n_> Mayaer: 你尝试过？
<Mayaer> 咦，竟然又下小雪了
<Mayaer> fa1c0n_: 木有哇，不然也不会惊奇- -
<fa1c0n_> 恩，是偶，看我们这里也下了！
<Mayaer> fa1c0n_: 我现在还守着ibus呢= =
<fa1c0n_> Mayaer: 好吧！
<Hiso-and>  kk irc能发送图片么
<imadper> ubuntu518: 运维资料是啥?
<Mayaer> fa1c0n_: 哇，在哪里，我看我看
<fa1c0n_> Mayaer: 看什么？
<imtxc> imadper: 你又有帽子了，用了gloabl，现在试试cscpoe
<Mayaer> fa1c0n_: 雪啊，，你瞬间记忆只有31秒么= =
<Hiso-and> kk:
<imadper> imtxc: 现在没了.
<Hiso-and> ...
<kk> Hiso-and, .. 休息一下 .. ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 4.31天
<onlylove> ubuntu518: linux运维资料通用的
<fa1c0n_> Mayaer: 当然不是，你可以到我们这边看看有没有下雪嘛！
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么kk只鸟我的小号
<IsoaSFlus> kk：
<Mayaer> fa1c0n_: 好嘞
<fa1c0n_> Mayaer: 不是记忆力不好，而是对问的这个问题有点小惊讶！
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你小号名字比较讨kk喜欢
<Mayaer> fa1c0n_: 告诉我地址，我一个筋斗云就翻过去了
<Hiso-and> 那我就用小号了
<Hiso-and> 233
<Hiso-and> ^ω^
<fa1c0n_> Mayaer: 青岛
<fa1c0n_> Mayaer: 呵呵！
<Hiso-and> 群里有谁接触过压制么？
<onlylove> Hiso-and: 压制是什么
<Hiso-and> 视频压制
<Mayaer> fa1c0n_: 哦哦
<Mayaer> 不远，嘿嘿
<Hiso-and> 利用各种命令行编码器和avs来折腾
<onlylove> Hiso-and: 直接说转码或者非线性编辑就好了，没弄过
<Hiso-and> 。。。
<Mayaer> fa1c0n_: 青岛人？ 还是？
<palomino|working> Hiso-and: 简单压过点片
<Hiso-and> 别说的那么苍白啊〒_〒
<palomino|working> ...
<Hiso-and> 在字幕组干过？
<palomino|working> Hiso-and: 简单压过点色彩斑斓的片
<imtxc> imadper: 刚才配置global纠结死了，debian源里面的版本居然太老了 参数不对
<palomino|working> 没
<Hiso-and> 。。。
<Hiso-and> 色彩斑斓。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 马叔来点不苍白的
<palomino|working> 不苍白了吧。。
<Hiso-and> 难。。难道。。。
<Hiso-and> h？
<palomino|working> 就是说没压过黑白片！
<Hiso-and> 。。。
<palomino|working> 多年前压过dvdrip来着..
<palomino|working> 现在只是随便压一点给mp4或者手机用。。
<Hiso-and> 我说得苍白是指onlylove说的转码和非线性编辑
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<Hiso-and> 玩过dvdrip么，看来会写avs^ω^
<palomino|working> 不会~~
<Hiso-and> 。。。。
<palomino|working> :D
<Hiso-and> 那你怎么处理交错→_→
<palomino|working> 当时用的那个啥工具里有去交错啊。。
<onlylove> Hiso-and: 哪里苍白了，难道你不是用的转码？
<Hiso-and> 不是。。。你这样不够文艺啊。。。^ω^
<jijijiji> U盘插上不能识别。是物理损坏吗？。dmesg    http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/166782
<kk> jijijiji ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<Hiso-and> 。。。
<Hiso-and> kk娘好萌^ω^
<Hiso-and> 人还是挺多的嘛
<palomino|working> 还好。。
<IsoaSFlus> irc支持图片么
<IsoaSFlus> 发现云诺这个网盘不错。。。有linux版
<IsoaSFlus> 。
<imadper> imtxc: 还没搞定?
<imadper> imtxc: http://emacswiki.org/emacs/CScopeAndEmacs
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: C Scope And Emacs
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 可以贴图，有分享图片，自己看topic
<Hiso-and> kk: kk娘好萌>:-<
<kk> Hiso-and, 耶。 ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 4.30天
<airead> hi
<kk> airead, 好.. . ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 4.30天
<imtxc> imadper: 装倒装上了，可是C-c s 怎么还是未定义的呢
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: are you sure?
<nvfgh> 123456
<imtxc> imadper: M-x cscope-能出来补全的命令，意思就是装好了吧？
<imadper> imtxc: 你require的是哪个文件?
<nvfgh> iiuhggg
<imtxc> imadper: xcscpoe
<imadper> imtxc: xcscope
<imtxc> en 对啊 imadper
<imadper> imtxc: 本身就带案件绑定了吧
<imtxc> imadper: 可是键绑定现在没起作用
<imadper> imtxc: 你要在c代码里才行.
<imadper> imtxc: 随便找个test.c
<imtxc> imadper: 是在C代码里
<imadper> imtxc: ...............................
<imadper> imtxc: 那你手动绑定吧....
<imadper> imtxc: 我的是 C-c s g ==> cscope-find-global-definition
<imtxc> imadper: 我找找看是什么原因
<IsoaSFlus> http://s.yunio.com/c6z4Rx
<kk> IsoaSFlus s, ⇪ Yunio | The best way to send files
<IsoaSFlus> http://s.yunio.com/hsg!_B
<kk> IsoaSFlus s, ⇪ Yunio | The best way to send files
<stardiviner> 为啥我突然掉线了。。。被攻击了么？
<stardiviner> 还是说arch的network包不稳定？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 其实你被我攻击了
<stardiviner> IsoaSFlus: 额。。。好吧，下次换我攻击你，
<IsoaSFlus> ok，但我用的不是ARCH
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你怎么知道我用你的机器攻击的stardiviner
<stardiviner> 查看了log，是网络问题，看不懂到底是啥问题。。。。就当时普通掉线吧。。。。
<stardiviner> 吃饭。饿死了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove:你怎么知道我知道你用我的机器攻击stardiviner
<imtxc> imadper: 那个函数可以执行
<stardiviner> IsoaSFlus: onlylove 很简单，问问量子就知道了
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 那你绑定到一个案件上面吧.
<IsoaSFlus> soga
<imtxc> imadper: 要不发你的 .el 我试试？
<IsoaSFlus> 我还是喜欢问kk娘
<IsoaSFlus> kk：是吧^_^
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 小心kk恼了踢你
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<imadper> 你的系统的cscope的包里面有. cc imtxc
<IsoaSFlus> TAT
<imtxc> imadper: 我从它网站下载的，没有系统包里面的
<imadper> imtxc: 你去cscope官网下载cscope, 里面有个el文件 ,就是我用的.
<imtxc> imadper: 我用的也是那个……
<imadper> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> imadper: 求解释原因 cfy
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 谁知道你怎么配置的...
<imtxc> imadper: 看现在的症状来说， 是 C-c s 这个键绑定不知道怎么没起作用的原因
<imtxc> imadper: 但是也没其他的插件在用啊……
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你折腾了这么久的C-c s cscope都没折腾好？
<imadper> imtxc: 我的配置问家里, 没有绑定cscope的代码. 所以他一定是自己就默认绑定的.
<imadper> 配置文件.
<stardiviner> imtxc: 果断学习基本的emacs lisp，然后看完emacs documentation啊
<imtxc> stardiviner: C-c s没起作用
<imadper> 别扯淡.
<imtxc> stardiviner: 我给配置成Fn了 凑活用
<imtxc> imadper: 配置成单键的恶劣
<stardiviner> imtxc: add (message "here") 之类的标注是否binding成功绑定了啊
<cherrot> maplebeats_away: 如果只是想用python拉取一个json接口解析数据的话，urllib2 和 httplib2哪个更舒适些？
<stardiviner> 这是基本的debug技巧啊
<airead> 谁会用 emacs 画 ascii 的流程图？
<stardiviner> artist-mode,draw-mode
<airead> 我试试 draw-mode 先
<stardiviner> 我一个新手都知道要google，你们咋这么没自觉性呢
<imadper> imtxc: 我刚看了, 源代码里面有的.
<imadper> imtxc:   (define-key cscope-list-entry-keymap "s" 'cscope-find-this-symbol)   看到了?
<stardiviner> 我莫名其妙的启动了fcitx的英文补全，不知道怎么退出。。。求按键。。。
<airead> stardiviner, 你经常用哪个 mode?
<stardiviner> airead: 你自己感觉哪个好就用哪个
<airead> stardiviner, 我试过 atrist-mode 了，这个用键盘画着不太方便
<airead> stardiviner, 我想调查一下，看看有没有那种象 gimp 那样的按键绑定方式的 mode
<airead> stardiviner, 要是没有的话，闲着没事就搞个
<imadper> airead: 重点看功能和效果. key-binding 都可以自己改.
<imtxc> imadper: 有啊
<imadper> imtxc: 是呀, 为啥不行呢...
<imtxc> (define-key cscope:map "\C-css" 'cscope-find-this-symbol)
<imtxc> 这个也有
<airead> imadper, 对，假设我把 r bind 到了 artist-select-op-rectangle 上，那么我打字的时候就不能打 r, 不知道怎么解决这个问题
<imtxc> 而且我把 \C-css 改成[(f3)] 也是起作用的 imadper
<airead> imadper, 要是能像 vi 那种进行模式切换，那么这个问题就解决了。
<imadper> airead: 模式可以切换, 但是我不知道怎么实现.
<imadper> airead: 你得去看看evil的实现吧.
<imadper> airead: stardiviner 估计看过全部的文档, 他肯定会.
<airead> 我就设置个 T 作为打字的 bind, 那么就完美了
<imadper> airead: 干嘛一定要覆盖这种按键....
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji.
<IsoaSFlus> 有谁用e17的？
<airead> imadper, 谢谢啦，因为操作起来快捷方便吧
<imadper> IsoaSFlus: 用过几天.
<imtxc> imadper: 哪
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<stardiviner> imadper: 没啊，我还在看呢，看了org-mode，emacs lisp intro，继续看
<imadper> airead: ...
<imadper> stardiviner: org-mode的代码?
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么我换不了壁纸啊，蛋痛
<IsoaSFlus> 每次都是转换出错
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: ? 啥壁纸
<stardiviner> imadper: 只是使用书
<airead> imadper, 重要的是，在幻灯机前演示可以显的很 gaoji 哇
<IsoaSFlus> e17的壁纸
<IsoaSFlus> 换不了
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 试试看直接feh之类嘛
<airead> 我先去装 draw-mode 去了
<IsoaSFlus> feh是？
<IsoaSFlus> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=400509
<kk> IsoaSFlus ⇪ ti: 关于e17无法更换壁纸的这个bug - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imadper> airead: 那还是vim方便, 幻灯片.
<imadper> airead: 建立多一个mode 就行了. draw-mode 和draw-l-mode
<airead> imadper, 现场讲解的时候，顺带随便画个ascii流程图
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 看图的
<imadper> airead: 给draw-mode家多一个进入draw-l-mode的快捷键. draw-l-mode就是有你自己定制的案件的莫的
<airead> imadper, 谢谢，我尝试一下。那个 draw-mode 我没找到啊， emacswiki 里面没有？
<imtxc> imadper: 发现了点问题，我配置F3 是配置的global-map [(f3)]，xscpoe里面是cscope:map
<IsoaSFlus> MeaCulpa:？什么看图的
<imadper> airead: 我不用那东西. 我画图都手绘...
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<airead> imadper, ä½  gaoji
<imtxc> imadper: 是不是意思是我就没有进去 cscope-mode?
<imadper> imtxc: 难道, cscope定义F3了? 我的F3早就被定义成别的了
<airead> stardiviner, draw-mode 能不能给个链接，google 不到唉
<imadper> imtxc: 听不懂你说什么.
<yunfan> imadper: 是找你妹子手绘吧
<imadper> yunfan: 我指的是流程图.
<imtxc> imadper: global-map 和 cscpoe:map 的区别是什么
<yunfan> imadper: 你妹子找到工作了么
<stardiviner> airead: 奇怪，我也没搜索到，我是在emacswiki上看到过的呀
<imadper> imtxc: global map就是直接输入. cscopemap是有前缀的.
<imadper> yunfan: 没.
<airead> stardiviner, 那把你的 draw-mode 通过什么手段发给我一份吧
<airead> stardiviner, 你放 git 上也行
<imadper> airead: http://emacser.com/emacs-ditaa.htm  这个吧.
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Emacs中绘图 － ditaa篇 | Emacs中文网
<yunfan> imadper: 那就在家里啃老么
<stardiviner> airead: 我是直接require的啊
<imadper> airead: 另外一个画图的, 不过依赖外部工具.
<imadper> yunfan: 还在找. 不行就去干会计. 会计的工作找到了, 不想去.
<airead> imadper, 那个是把 ascii 转化成流程图的
<imadper> airead: 你要画ascii图的?
<stardiviner> imadper: 这个ditaa比较正点，我以前vim下就想用这个
<airead> imadper, 是哦
<airead> imadper, 然后还可以用 ditaa 转成漂亮的
<airead> stardiviner, ....., 找不到 .el 文件么
<imadper> airead: list-packages 里面也没有draw-mode
<stardiviner> airead: 不知道这个require的怎么找那个文件，但是C-h f可以看到
<airead> 奇怪啊，先回家了，改天再继续
<yunfan> imadper: 额 这么容易就找到会计工作了？ 那个不是要证的么
<imadper> yunfan: 她学那个的. 有证
<airead> apt-cache 也找不到，88
<cherrot> imadper: momo
<yunfan> imadper: 额 学那个 又搞游戏原画  你妹子的跨度也跟我有得一拼
<imadper> cherrot: .
<imadper> yunfan: .
<cherrot> imadper: 你妹子不是做原画的么 咋个还有会计证
<imadper> cherrot: 她的专业.
<cherrot> imadper: 原画只是兴趣么。。？
<imadper> .
<cherrot> imadper: 好强悍的妹子
<cfy> imtxc: don't know...
<yunfan> cherrot: 而且还把 imadper 给调教得会手绘了
<yunfan> cherrot: 赶紧回去督促你妹子
<cherrot> yunfan: 我单身了...
<imadper> ...
<imadper> s/单身/被踢/
 * imadper 回家. 
<yunfan> cherrot: 哦 那抓紧找个汉子
<cherrot> yunfan: 就你了～
<yunfan> cherrot: 只要你做受就行
<cherrot> yunfan: 看你见多识广只是渊博  一脸小受的样子
<yunfan> cherrot: 我一脸大胡子 专扎嫩菊花
<cherrot> yunfan: 你都是用脸来gaoji 不是受是什么
<imtxc> imtxc: 好吧
<yunfan> cherrot: 我明白为毛你妹子要离开你了
<yunfan> cherrot: 你懂的花样太少
<cherrot> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> cherrot: ]
<\rs> yunfan: 励志哥還是很厲害的，而你就會吹
<cfy> \rs: who's 励志哥?
<maplebeats_away> cherrot, 我喜欢用urllib
<imtxc> yunfan: 胡子多也算花样么……
<yunfan> \rs: 我还不够能吹
<yunfan> imtxc: 而且硬
<imtxc> yunfan: 长么
<imtxc> cfy: 话说 cscpoe很好用啊
<imtxc> cfy: 比global强多了
<yunfan> imtxc: 昨天还长 今早刮了
<imtxc> yunfan: ^
<yunfan> imtxc: 你什么时候回去
<imtxc> yunfan: 7号回去 8号到家了
<imtxc> yunfan: 你明天就到了吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 不起雾明天傍晚能到家
<imtxc> yunfan: 很好
 * imtxc 吃饭
<ofan> \rs | yunfan: 励志哥還是很厲害的，而你就會吹
<ofan> XD
<ofan> \rs: 看没看过Ada?
<ofan> ada language
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。有家回正好
<IsoaSFlus> 真好
<yunfan> ofan: 总比做五毛好么
<yunfan> ofan: 吹牛至少不祸害人
<vimerrrrrrr> 大家好，关闭ati显卡的acpi电源的话，会对系统造成什么影响吗？ 有时候会出现不能关机的情况，网上建议这么做。
<ILYG> Hi ~~   大家
<ILYG> upgrade 更新到一般  后面不想更新了 有没有办法 只更新已下载的部分
<ofan> vimerrrrrrr: 不节能
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<vimerrrrrrr> ofan: 好的谢谢！
<vimerrrrrrr> booting with acpi和without acpi 有什么区别呢大家？
<cfy`> ofan: ...
<cfy`> ofan: 我又帮你推销vpn了。。。
<ofan> cfy`: 哪有
<cfy`> ofan: 这样，我这边是不是网速越来越慢了。。。
<cfy`> ofan: weibo上。。。你这里废话看不到。。
<ofan> cfy`: 谁让你挂bt下片
<cfy`> ofan: 你是买10个月送2个月么？
<cfy`> ofan: BT?!
<cfy`> ofan: BT还翻墙。。。。。？！
<ofan> cfy`: 不送，一年108
<cfy`> ofan: 记得有送啊
<cfy`> huangjs: hello
<cfy`> huangjs: 就是 ofan
<huangjs> hi
<cfy`> huangjs: 专业卖vpn的。。
<huangjs> 我query他了
<kk> huangjs, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<cfy`> 这个么。。。大家有什么问题关于lisp的可以问 huangjs ,哈哈
<huangjs> er…
<cfy`> huangjs: vpn.ofan.me
<alvin_rxg> Title: OFAN's Blog (@ ofan.me)
<huangjs> 在下用了common lisp 6年多了
<ofan> cfy`: 你干毛
<huangjs> ok
<cfy`> ofan: 给你推荐客户好不好。。。
<ofan> huangjs: welcome
<ofan> cfy`: 谁让你发地址了
<cfy`> ofan: 什么叫我干毛。。。
<cfy`> ofan: ....
<ofan> cfy`: 说你笨你还真不聪明
<cfy`> ofan: - -!好吧。。。我错了。。
<ILYG> upgrade 更新到一半 后面不想更新了 有没有办法 只更新已下载的部分
<ofan> 木收到query..
<ILYG> 大神们 帮个忙撒～
<cfy`> ofan: .......
<vimerrrrrrr> ILYG: 这样好像不行吧，我好几次就是终端了apt的任务，然后搞得重装系统了～
<cfy`> vimerrrrrrr: 。。。。这不科学。。。应该不会。。。
<vimerrrrrrr> cfy`: 我是菜鸟  我不知道什么地方出问题了
<ILYG> 中断  都不行～～   还是继续从中断的地方下
<vimerrrrrrr> cfy`: 中断了之后update manager打不开  后来只能重装
<cfy`> vimerrrrrrr: ......
<vimerrrrrrr> cfy`: 对了大牛求解释～
<cfy`> vimerrrrrrr: aptitude upgrade试试
<ILYG> 只是中断后  要删 lock  而已
<cfy`> vimerrrrrrr: 会有提示的
<vimerrrrrrr> cfy`: 我现在正常了，重装过了～～下次有问题我试试^_^
<cfy`> vimerrrrrrr: 哦。
<ILYG> 一般 中断 后  不是要删 lock  才能正常工作么
<cfy`> vimerrrrrrr: 我是小菜鸟。。。
<cfy`> vimerrrrrrr: 有计算机科学方面的问题找 科班的 ofan
<cfy`> vimerrrrrrr: 有文学问题找 yunfan
<cfy`> vimerrrrrrr: ：D
<vimerrrrrrr> cfy`: ofan的威望很高的说好多人都找他～
<cfy`> vimerrrrrrr: 是滴。。。
<ILYG> BT 问题 找谁
<ofan> ...
<cfy`> 还是ofan啊。。
<huangjs> ofan: 服务器在哪？
<cfy`> ofan: 你还不睡？
<ofan> huangjs: LA
<ofan> cfy`: 睡醒了
<cfy`> ofan: gaoji....
<ofan> 昨天9点睡的
<huangjs> ok
<ofan> 4点起
<vimerrrrrrr> ofan在LA？
<ILYG> ofan:  能不能只更新已下载部分
<ofan> ILYG: 啥？
<ofan> vimerrrrrrr: 不在
<ILYG> pgrade 更新到一半 后面不想更新了 有没有办法 只更新已下载的部分
<ILYG> upgrade
<ofan> 不会ubuntu
<ILYG> 额～～
<ILYG> BT
<ILYG> ofan: BT 额  ，  行不
<huangjs> ofan: 还没收到query?
<ofan> huangjs: 没
<huangjs> 你能否query我？
<cfy`> 。。。。
<ofan> huangjs: 你的nick没注册
<ofan> 我设置没注册用户不能直接pm
<huangjs> ofan: 哦，我没登陆
<vimerrrrrrr> 新的007电影真难看。。。
<hceasy> 问下.   有人注意过谷歌的https证书没 ?
<hceasy> 谷歌自己给自己颁发的 ???
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, 点点点. ㍫ 新年快乐，春节: 4.20天
<vimerrrrrrr> test
<kk> vimerrrrrrr, 点点点. ㍫ 新年快乐，春节: 4.20天
<vimerrrrrrr> 哇！！
<vimerrrrrrr> 以前打CS我的id就是KK～吼吼
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<hceasy> 人呢 ?
<vimerrrrrrr> mosesofmason: mosesofmason，这个一团迷雾是怎么实现的？
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<vimerrrrrrr> gfrog: 大牛你知道吗？
<gfrog> vimerrrrrrr: hahh?
<hceasy> gfrog: 问下. 你用浏览器看谷歌主页.
<vimerrrrrrr> 一团迷雾～
<gfrog> hceasy: 说中国话。
<hceasy> gfrog: 然后看看证书是不是谷歌自己签的.
<gfrog> vimerrrrrrr: 丫是机器人
<gfrog> hceasy: 我这没墙。
<vimerrrrrrr> gfrog: 。。。
<ofan> gfrog: 蛤蟆和蛋蛋咋不来了
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<hceasy> gfrog: 就看下证书是谁签的.
<gfrog> ofan: 被乃吓跑了吧。要不就是一起回家见家长去了。
<ofan> 哦
<hceasy> gfrog: 我这里显示是谷歌自己签的.  记得以前不是.
<ofan> gfrog: 还是很可信的
<ofan> huangjs: 我pm你了
<vimerrrrrrr> ofan: ofan大牛是计算机毕业的么？
<ofan> huangjs: 要不加我gtalk
<ofan> vimerrrrrrr: 没毕业
<gfrog> hceasy: Google Internet Authority
<ofan> huangjs: odayfans@g
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭乃有帽帽啦？！
<vimerrrrrrr> ofan: 你是学什么的呢？
<ofan> gfrog: 恩
<hceasy> gfrog: 记得以前不是自己签的.....    谢谢啦.
<ofan> vimerrrrrrr: 研究外星人
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭帽儿
<vimerrrrrrr> ofan: 。。。~_~
<ofan> gfrog: 大基娃
<alpha080> .
<maplebeats_away> 有人用web旋风么
<\rs> ofan: 沒看過ada
<ofan> \rs: ada貌似设计很庞大
<stardiviner> 有人看过《天才网路梦》么？有下载么？分享下
<ofan> 美国国防部开发的ada,结果被c++取代了
<soiamso> ofan: ada 就欧洲用吧
<ofan> soiamso: 米国用吧
<soiamso> ofan: 法国
<ofan> hi
<kk> ofan, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<ofan> soiamso: 总部纽约和法国
<vimerrrrrrr> hi
<kk> vimerrrrrrr, 好.. . ㍫ 新年快乐，春节: 4.18天
<soiamso> ofan: 火星车用C，感觉Ada在民用航空可能用得多点？
<\rs> ofan: 怎麼說
 * \rs 在用法國的 ocaml 刷 coci
<ofan> \rs: Ada前期开发投入相当大，功能很多很全，跟c++一样，原生支持concurrent
<ofan> soiamso: 现在也没c和c++多
<ofan> 看一教授做空中管制系统，用的parallel c
<soiamso> ofan: 可能是用DSL 翻译到C的
<ofan> soiamso: 恩，用的计算机还不一样
<imtxc> cfy: ping
<ghosert> 谁有空帮忙看个问题啊？
<ghosert> 按 ctrl+alt+t 打开终端，输入中文看看，是不是乱码？
<soiamso> ghosert: locale
<ghosert> locale 是 en_US.utf8
<ghosert> 这个没问题。。。不影响输入中文
<imtxc> stardiviner: 我用同样的配置，在一台机器上打开新的window是垂直分割，另一台上为什么是水平分割呢
<ghosert> tmux ?
<imtxc> emacs
<stardiviner> imtxc: Emacs ? please check out function at first
<ghosert> vim 党路过
<ghosert> 谁有空帮忙看个问题啊？按 ctrl+alt+t 打开终端，输入中文看看，是不是乱码？
<stardiviner> ghosert: 键盘党路过，通杀Emacs + Vim
<imtxc> stardiviner: function? 就是我用cscope打开新窗口的时候
<soiamso> ghosert: 不是
<ghosert> 啥不是。。。
<ghosert> 多大两个字行不
<ghosert> 打
<stardiviner> imtxc: anything is function in Emacs
<imtxc> stardiviner: o gaoji
<soiamso> ghosert: 没有乱码
<soiamso> ghosert: 什么系统？
<vimerrrrrrr> 88all 大家早点休息～
<ghosert> soiamso: ubuntu 12.04 LTS 英文环境
<alvin_rxg> ghosert: gnome-terminal 的 encode ?
<soiamso> ghosert: 输入法问题？
<soiamso> ghosert: 不用中文环境？
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: ghosert: 内外编码不一样  http://uploadpie.com/jEIXL
<ghosert> soiamso: 也不是输入法问题，粘贴一段中文都是乱码
<soiamso> ghosert: 你先看看alvin的方法？
<ghosert> 好的
<ghosert> alvin_rxg: 啥意思？
<ghosert> 我乱码的形式和你不一样
<ghosert> 打一个“你好”终端里显示乱码：d= e%=
<alvin_rxg> ghosert: bash 的 locale 和 gnome-terminal 的 Encode 没有对应
<ghosert> alvin_rxg: gnome-terminal 里的 enchode 哪里设的？
<alvin_rxg> ghosert: 抬头看上边菜单栏，自己找…
<imadper> ghosert: terminal -> set char encoding
<ghosert> 我现在设的是 unicode(utf-8)
<alvin_rxg> d=e%= ... 以前也碰到过， 忘了是那个转换过来的问题…
<imtxc> imadper: 你知道不……同样的配置，在一台机器上打开新的window是垂直分割，另一台上为什么是水平分
<soiamso> 你有python3吗？
<ghosert> 我有python2.7
<imadper> imtxc: C-x 2或者 C-x3 呗
<imtxc> imadper: 这个我知道
<imadper> imtxc: 自动的话, 是看你的分辨率的
<imtxc> imadper: 这样啊，我说呢
<soiamso> ghosert: 进入python
<ghosert> 尽了
<imadper> imtxc: 你宽屏, 他就分左右.
<ghosert> soiamso: 进了
<imadper> imtxc: 不然, 他就分上下.
<soiamso> ghosert: 输入       "你好"
<imtxc> imadper: 不对吧，我两台机器都是宽屏
<soiamso> ghosert: 吧输出粘贴回来
<imtxc> imadper: 可能是笔记本不够宽
<imadper> imtxc: 可能.
<imtxc> imadper: 你的也是16：10吧？
<ghosert> 我在python的终端里输入 你好
<ghosert> 就和终端里输入的一样
<ghosert> 是乱码
<imadper> imtxc: 我双显示器.
<ghosert> d= e%=
<alvin_rxg> 带引号。。
<imadper> imtxc: 一个16:10, 一个5:4
<imtxc> imadper: 额。。。
<soiamso> ghosert: 加冒号
<imtxc> imadper: 豪
<imtxc> imadper: 16:10 上面默认是上下么
<imadper> imtxc: 那个方屏是我家旧电脑坏了, 我拿过显示器用.
<ghosert> soiamso: 加引号？
<imadper> imtxc: 是, 上下的.
<soiamso> ghosert:  >>> "你好"
<imtxc> imadper: 刚才算是把那个cscpoe的问题给解决了
<ghosert> soiamso: 引号是英文的？
<soiamso> ghosert: 按回车，输出是 '\xe4\xbd\xa0\xe5\xa5\xbd'
<ghosert> soiamso: >>> "d= e%="
<ghosert> 'd= e%='
<ghosert> >>>
<ghosert> 根本输入不了中文
<alvin_rxg> ghosert: echo $TERM  ?
<imtxc> imadper: 没办法了，我把xcscope.el 里面配置键盘绑定的那些代码给拿出来加到配置文件里面了，然后都改成global的了
<soiamso> ghosert: 什么输入法？
<ghosert> xterm
<ghosert> ibus
<imadper> imtxc: ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<imadper> imtxc: 给你出个方法?
<ghosert> 和输入法没关系，我粘贴一段中文到终端也这样
<imadper> imtxc: 你启动 emacs -Q
<ghosert> 但是显式中文名的目录就没问题
<imadper> imtxc: 然后手动加载那个文件.
<ghosert> 就是无法输入
<imadper> imtxc: 看看能不能用他默认的快捷键.
<imtxc> imadper: 恩 我看看
<imadper> imtxc: 要是能, 就是你的配置文件的别的地方有问题.
<soiamso> ghosert: 进入python  输入这个 print '\xe4\xbd\xa0\xe5\xa5\xbd'
<imadper> imtxc: 干脆就直接重新自己搞.
<ghosert> 你好
<ghosert> 输入了
<ghosert> 输出了 你好
<ghosert> 没问呢提
<ghosert> 没问题
<slxz>  :(
<imtxc> imadper: 手动加载 xcscope.el么？ 怎么搞？
<imadper> 先用M-x 来调用 add-to-list 'load-path 添加路径
<imadper> 然后require
<imtxc> imadper: 明白了
<imadper> imtxc: emacs -Q就是启动的时候不加载那些东西了.
<soiamso> ghosert: 你现在在什么程序上输入？
<ghosert> irssi 上输入
<ghosert> 在终端上用 irssi 可以输入中文
<ghosert> 在终端上用 vi 也可以输入中文
<ghosert> 就是在终端上不行
<ghosert> soiamso: 你终端上的 terminal -> set character encoding 是啥现在？
<soiamso> ghosert: 跟你一样
<alvin_rxg> ghosert: `set` => pasetbin.org
<ghosert> alvin_rxg: 啥意思？
<ghosert> alvin_rxg: 没这个变量
<imtxc> imadper: 没有其他配置的时候 是好使的
<imadper> imtxc: 那我大概猜到了.
<imtxc> imadper: 我一个一个给进来添加配置算了……
<alvin_rxg> ghosert: 在 term 里边输入 set > my_log      然后把 my_log 的内容贴到 pastebin 去
<ghw> Unpacking sudo (from .../sudo_1.8.5p2-1_armhf.deb) ...
<imadper> imtxc: 先试试我猜对没有吧, 不行你再一个一个试.
<ghosert> alvin_rxg: 好
<imadper> imtxc: 就是, 老的cscope的.el文件, 确实是没有键绑定的.
<imadper> imtxc: 你用的别人的, 别人的load-path里面已经有一个那个文件了. 所以他加载的是旧的xcscope.el.
<imtxc> imadper: 不是，他的插件里面没有 cscope
<imadper> imtxc: 确定没有那个文件?
<imadper> imtxc: find 一下.
<ghosert> alvin_rxg: http://pastebin.com/HMDaFuJb
<kk> ghosert s, ⇪ [Bash] ghosert - Pastebin.com
<ghosert> 麻烦看看了
<ghosert> http://pastebin.com/HMDaFuJb
<imadper> 14k行... 何必嘞...
<imtxc> imadper: 确实没别的
<ghosert> 我急了
<soiamso> ghosert: 你是升级上来的？
<imtxc> imadper: 能确定确实用的是我下载的新的cscope，因为我直接改那个文件里面的键绑定是生效的
<imadper> .
<ghosert> soiamso: 不是的，原生装了12.04
<alvin_rxg> ghosert: bash 没问题…
<ghosert> 当时没问题
<ghosert> 后来大概是更新了软件包就这样了
<ghosert> 两台机器都这样
<ghosert> 但是虚拟机里没更新过软件包的就没这个问题
<imadper> ghosert: 什么发行版?
<ghosert> 12.04 lts
<ghosert> ubuntu
<imadper> ghosert: 更新软件包不会造成这个问题的.
<soiamso> ghosert: vi也在gnome-terminal里面运行的吧？
<ghosert> 大家再帮忙看看吧，我写了个详细的描述在这里：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=400499
<kk> ghosert ⇪ ti: 最近升级过12.04以后，gnome-terminal终端里就没办法输入中文了，以前可以的，不信的朋友看过来 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<ghosert> soiamso: 对
<ghosert> 对
<ghosert> 这个就是我写的
<soiamso> ghosert: 换locale
<imtxc> ghosert: 是不是终端显示字体有问题？
<soiamso> ghosert: 没有en两个字的locale 可能就可以了
<imtxc> ghosert: 在其他终端试过么
<ghosert> 没有
<ghosert> 如果是putty连过去貌似也是这样
<imtxc> imadper: 美得很，这样基本也就算是能用了
<ghosert> locale应该没问题，以前就一直是这个locale
<ghosert> 显示字体也没问题
<ghosert> 就是输入进去变乱码
<ghosert> 如果有带中文的文件名
<ghosert> 一个 ls
<ghosert> 都是对的
<soiamso> ghosert: 升级之后 readline 可能有变化
<ghosert_> 你说的 readline 是啥？
<cfy`> imtxc: pong
<cfy`> imadper: .
<imadper> cfy`: .
<cfy`> imadper: 刚在cl前辈来了。。你不在。。
<imadper> cfy`: 你们在gaoji?
<imtxc> imadper: cedet 有什么用……
<soiamso> ghosert: bash 用来读字符的 库， 但是vi也是用这个库的
 * imadper 装了个 gnash, 不能看youku视频了.
<cfy`> imadper: ?
<imadper> imtxc: 好东西来的.
<cfy`> imadper: 要不要我的下载脚本？
<ghosert_> soiamso: 噢。。。作孽。。。
<imadper> cfy`: 你跟那个cl前辈?
<cfy`> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy`: 用的啥? 那个脚本, 是qq的?
<cfy`> imadper: 下载视频。。
<cfy`> imadper: cl
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 大哥，你在用哪个 cms ?
<imadper> cfy`: 不要, 我就要在线看...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: blog?
<cfy`> imadper: ....
<alvin_rxg> ofan: yo
<soiamso> ghosert_ 你的情况就是按照 ascii 读入， 不如转中文版吧
<ofan> alvin_rxg: yo毛
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<imtxc> imadper: 有什么帅气的功能
<ofan> 谁用ipv6
<ofan> 谁用ipv6登录的irc
<imadper> imtxc: code-helper
<imadper> imtxc: 反正我在用.
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我喜欢这个风格… http://www.madebyfrog.com/
<kk> alvin_rxg s, ⇪ Frog CMS - Content Management Simplified | Frog CMS
<soiamso> ghosert_: 或者你 LC_CTYPE 设置为 zh_CN.UTF-8 试试，应该不影响界面语言的吧
<ghosert_> soiamso: 我工作环境都是英文的。。不可能转中文版，其实只是一个小问题。。。
<ofan> imadper: 你用啥irc客户端
<imadper> ofan: erc
<ghosert_> 对，最好不要影响界面
 * imadper 世界上只有两种irc客户端, erc和rcirc
<ofan> imadper: 能不能看raw数据
<imadper> ofan: 不知道, 不行吧.
<ofan> imadper: 跟weechat比还是太搓
<imadper> ofan: 问 cfy
<soiamso> ghosert_: 英文高手，不要求界面也是英文的吧，界面又不是给别人看的
<imadper> ofan: weechat是什么渣?
<ofan> PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :\0305t\0304e\0307s\0308t
<cfy`> imadper: raw的irc信息？ cc ofan ?
<cfy`> huangjs: hello
<imadper> cfy`: 恩, 不知道有没有这功能.
<cfy`> imadper: huangjs cl前辈
<imtxc`> imadper: 没发现rcirc哪里好了
<imadper> cfy`: 没见过...
<\rs> huangjs: cl前輩
<ofan> 就看某些数据是escape后传输还是啥
<cfy`> imadper: 好吧。。
<imtxc`> cfy`: 原来你的尾巴是这样来的
<cfy`> \rs: ..
<stardiviner> Firefox flash 老是卡死。一天内能出现7，8次。。。真是让我非常蛋腾
<imadper> imtxc`: 我也没发现.
<cfy`> imtxc`: erc :D
<imadper> stardiviner: gnash
<stardiviner> imadper: 什么东东？
<stardiviner> imadper: GNU flashplayer ?
<stardiviner> 效果怎么样？
<cfy`> huangjs: 对了，应该有人找过你了吧，qq群上好像有几个人说要来呢
<soiamso> ghosert_: 搞定没有？
<cfy`> huangjs: 期待第二次聚会
<imtxc> stardiviner: 他都说了 油库视频都看不了
<imtxc> imadper: 敢黑weechat
<\rs> huangjs: 小生對fp也感興趣，很高興看到前輩
<cfy`> \rs: - -!
<cfy`> \rs: 那你也来吧。应该你还在放寒假
<stardiviner> imtxc: 怎么也得尝试下，不能因为他说不行，我就不去尝试
 * cfy`  找人聚会
<imtxc> cfy`: 我是新人，给介绍下cl前辈是谁
<stardiviner> 再说，这adobe flash确实很纠结，经常卡死
<cfy`> imtxc: huangjs 啊
<ofan> cfy`: 给谁面基
<cfy`> imtxc: huangjs: \rs: ofan: imadper: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/FuncProgram/29146
<kk> cfy` s, ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<\rs> cfy`: ?
<cfy`> imtxc: huangjs: \rs: ofan: imadper: 标  题: 八卦一则：为什么λ演算要用字母λ？
<imadper> cfy`: 邱其?
<cfy`> imadper: ?
<imadper> ... 没事了...
<imtxc> cfy`: 还是不知道
<ofan> cfy`: 一个符号
<cfy`> imadper: ......
<imtxc> cfy`: 这大神干过什么
<cfy`> ofan: - -!
<cfy`> imtxc: 你来聚会，我就告诉你。。。
<imtxc> cfy`: 我看到cl，以为是草榴斑竹呢
<cfy`> imtxc: 草榴是什么？
<ofan> cfy`: 木的意思，水木都不是清华的了
<cfy`> ofan: 所以 \rs 都不上了。。。
<imtxc> cfy`: 我要回家去，不gaoji
<ofan> cfy`: 早就卖出去了
<cfy`> imtxc: - -!上海
<cfy`> ofan: 这个我知道
<stardiviner> imadper: 怎么配置gnash啊？怎么把adobe flash替换为gnash？我看了arch wiki，没找到啊
<imadper> stardiviner: 装 gnash-trunk-git
<soiamso> stardiviner: 硬件问题？
<imadper> stardiviner: 直接就是了.
<stardiviner> o
<stardiviner> cfy: 怎么输入 λ 符号？
<\rs> cfy`: ocaml做http://www.hsin.hr/coci/ 真帶勁
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Croatian Open Competition in Informatics
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<stardiviner> cfy`: 怎么输入 λ 符号？
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<cfy`> \rs: 哦，不错
<cfy`> stardiviner: don't know
<stardiviner> cfy`: 那你怎么输入的？
<cfy`> stardiviner: emacs有个mode，可以把lambda显示lambda符号
<cfy`> stardiviner: 从来不输入
<cfy`> stardiviner: emacs好像可以配置成方便输入这种特殊符号的，可是我没有去做
<stardiviner> cfy`: oh
<stardiviner> cfy`: 那个显示λ的mode叫什么？
<cfy`> stardiviner: (require 'pretty-lambdada)(pretty-lambda-for-modes)
<cfy`>  
<stardiviner> cfy`: cool
<stardiviner> 靠，安装完gnash-trunk-git后，firefox都无法启动了。。。。
<twang> stardiviner, Firefox看flash很卡的 换个brower
<imadper> stardiviner: ... 我的还可以....
<cfy`> huangjs: 伤心了。。。。竟然在北京开。。
<stardiviner> twang: 换什么chromium？
<stardiviner> twang: 还是chrome？
<twang> stardiviner, chromium opera都可以啊
<stardiviner> twang: ok
<alvin_rxg> gnash 本身就不成熟…
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 俺就是嫌adobe flash经常卡死，其他没什么
 * imadper 俺是看上了gnash-vaapi
<CyrusYzGTt> wo jue de ,adobe de flash-plugin ,hai ke yi yong 4 year ,zan shi bu yong gnash
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *VGd^y*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg s, ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ you shi hou ,shang youtube ,hui bu ting de auto duan net,, yun shu ru fa ,mu you yong
<cfy`> roylez_: 席席
<zprood> ubuntu
<zprood> 多指触摸不错
<lpy> imadper: 少年你找我么...
<imadper> lpy: 改天再说吧, 困了, 睡觉去了我要.
<lpy> 说走就走  QAQ
<zprood> https://github.com/iberianpig/xSwipe
<kk> zprood ⇪ t: iberianpig/xSwipe · GitHub
<zprood> right
<zprood> synaptics v7.5 基本实现了三指操作
<zprood> gnome/unity 都可以用
<IsoaSFlus> ..
<IsoaSFlus> kk
<zprood> kk, 你也是synaptics么？
<kk> zprood, 我阅读的乐趣。 ㍮ 新年快乐，春节: 4.07天
<zprood> kk, 这么期待过年啊
<kk> zprood, 告诉我更多。 ㍮ 新年快乐，春节: 4.07天
<alvin_rxg> zprood: 它是机器人
<zprood> alvin_rxg, 了解了
<IsoaSFlus> kk
<IsoaSFlus> kk娘好萌^_^
<zprood> IsoaSFlus, 有么？
<zprood> 有照么？
<IsoaSFlus> bot。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 照片是pcb，你要看么
<zprood> respyberry  ?
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。那是什么？树莓？
<IsoaSFlus> 树莓pi？
<zprood> 嗯啊
<zprood> 有人diy过了么？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 没用过，能当开发板用么
<archl> 快乐。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<zprood> 有人上G
<zprood> +
<zprood> 么？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 有号
<zprood> 求圈吧
<IsoaSFlus> 下东西，不能换ip
<eshizhan> hello
<kk> eshizhan, 好.. . ㍮ 新年快乐，春节: 4.05天
<eshizhan> 有人耶;)
<cfy`> eshizhan: 那是bot - -!
<eshizhan> 呃 机器人也是人啊
<cfy`> 不不。。。
<cfy`> 好吧。。。。。
<eshizhan> 我是来提问的
<eshizhan> linux怎么查到某个设备使用哪个驱动文件(module)
<eshizhan> 比如通过lsusb，能查到某个设备具体使用了哪个module？
<eshizhan> lsmod只能显示当前正在使用的module
<eshizhan> @cfy`
<cfy`> eshizhan: 我不说话，表示我不知道。。
<maplebeats> eshizhan, lsmod后面有used by啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lspci -vvv
<CyrusYzGTt> modinfo nouveau
<CyrusYzGTt> modinfo bbswitch
<eshizhan> modinfo 首先要先知道module名字
<CyrusYzGTt> lspci -vvv
<CyrusYzGTt> lsmod
<eshizhan> used by 之后是被哪个模块使用，我先知道被哪个设备用
 * pity 有人给 vim 的插件 snipMate 添加过文件类型吗？比如某扩展名为 .abc 的文件指定为 foo 类型，然后做 snippets？
<eshizhan> 就是通过lsusb设备找module
<eshizhan> lspci -vvv貌似可以有个kernel drive in use
<eshizhan> 但如果没有pci设备怎么查
<eshizhan> 我的板子上只有lsusb
<eshizhan> 没有lspci
<pity> $VIMRUNTIME/filetype.vim 好强大！
<eshizhan> 查到了，usb-devices这个命令，列出usb使用那些module
 * pity 有哪些编程语言缩进是两个空格？
<\rs> 除了python我都用2空格
<sgo11> 这么晚了，还有人不？最近刚知道acfun这个网站。蛮有意思。但是视频中飞来飞去的全是乱码。搞啥子。如何解决？有知道望告之，谢谢。
<curiosity> 有个选项屏蔽评论的吧
<sgo11> curiosity, 是有的。我也找到了。但问题是，我想看飞来飞去的评论。呵呵。否则我直接上youku了。
<erhandsome> sgo11: 那叫弹幕
<sgo11> erhandsome, ok。无所谓叫啥。我就想看到中文。现在全是乱码。
<sgo11> 乱码都不算。全是方块。
<curiosity> flash的问题?
<erhandsome> sgo11: 安装字体了没，论坛上也见过这种问题，可以搜一下
<sgo11> curiosity, 我估计是flash的问题。我有中文字体呀。不然怎么在这里打中文字。
<curiosity> sgo11, 在论坛搜索 flash 乱码
<curiosity> 很久以前找到过解决方法..
<sgo11> 我在网上搜。有人说要装微软字体。为啥要装微软字体？我去网上找个微软字体装下。我这里是没有。
<pity> \rs: 呃，那直接让 vim 默认缩进两个空格好了，只给 python 设置四个空格缩进
<sgo11> 说是要装雅黑字体。
<lainme> sgo11: flash 乱码 -> 装明体就行了。ttf-arphic-uming
<lainme> sgo11: 至少acfun的弹幕是没问题的
<sgo11> lainme, 雅黑行吗？我刚下了雅黑。还没装。不是还要找明体吧？
<sgo11> damn! 下来的解压缩后竟然是.exe文件。谁脑残吧。字体要.exe做啥。
<lainme> sgo11: 不知道。ubuntu默认字体配置里，uming是取代宋体的。所有调用宋体的地方就会没有乱码了
<lainme> sgo11: 明体源里就有，直接apt/软件中心
<lainme> sgo11: 不过你都下到雅黑了，也可以试试
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<roylez_> lainme: 有好事没？
<roylez_> pity: 自己设俩空格就好了。ruby/python都可以
<sgo11> lainme, 非常感谢！uming源里竟然有。我就不下雅黑了。那玩意是个exe。没法用。呵呵。我试试。
<pity> roylez_: 好吧，遇到特殊的再改
<roylez_> sgo11: 可以设置acfun播放器
<widon> 主文件夹打开了，菜单里面的字体如何设置啊
<pity> roylez_: 其实我是想统计一下哪些默认用 2 个空格或 4 个空格缩进，然后让 vim 默认缩进大多数的语言，少数语言再专门设置缩进缩进
<roylez_> pity: 蛋疼，一棒子打死，通通2个空格，我就这么干的
<roylez_> pity: 除了makefile那种逆天的，大部分都可以的吧
<roylez_> sgo11: http://i.imm.io/Vgvi.png  点右上的齿轮设置
<maplebeats> pity, 我和主席想法一样。。。但是我是通通4空格。。。
<sgo11> roylez, 点了。看到设置了。默认是 wqy micro hei。是乱码。然后改成了 wqy zenhei 还是乱码。再次尝试中。。。
<widon> gnome字体哪里设置的啊
<widon> gnome-tweak-tool里面都设置成宋体了，不行
<pity> roylez_: maplebeats 那还是默认 2 空格好了，4 空格无非是多按一次
<maplebeats> roylez_, 为什么makefile没打算修正那个格式呢，没想通啊。。
<maplebeats> pity, 呃。。。我觉得2空格不直观
<roylez_> maplebeats: 因为makefile太逆天了，不是人能改的
<pity> maplebeats: 有时候跟团队大多数人的习惯有关，如果大家都用 2 空格，只有少数几个人用 4 空格，协作与维护不方便，最好统一
<maplebeats> roylez_, 呃。。。我看书上有人说是因为历史遗留的问题。。
<maplebeats> pity, 用一个风格转换器。。。哈哈
<pity> maplebeats: 嗯，也可以
<cleamoon> gnu那个才叫历史遗留问题呢，非常蛋疼的风格
<pity> roylez_: 如此说来，只有 makefile 强制用 4 空格缩进，其它所有语言都可选 2 空格或 4 空格缩进？
<sgo11> 有没有搞错呀？！我尝试了 wqy micro hei, wqy zenhei, AP UMING CN 全部失败。都是乱码。为什么？？
<cleamoon> sgo11, 你先更新flash试试
<sgo11> cleamoon, 我用的是chrome，内镶的。已经最新版本了。没法更新了。
<cleamoon> sgo11, 内嵌的呀，是不是编码识别问题？
<sgo11> roylez, 有啥建议呀？
<roylez_> sgo11: 不知道你那边到底神马情况啊
<zprood> chrome提示没有flash plugins，
<sgo11> roylez, 跟操作系统本身字体没关系吧？我用的是英文的。没改成中文。其他一切正常呀。怎么会这样！
<cleamoon> sgo11, flash经常有问题的
<sgo11> 不行我还是找个yahei下载一下。可能也解决不了这个问题。。。
<roylez_> sgo11: LC_CTYPE=zh_cn.UTF-8 firefox
<roylez_> sgo11: 这样启动firefox试试？
<sgo11> roylez, 我没装firefox。我还是先试一下yahei字体吧。正在下载着。
<roylez_> sgo11: 直接试wenquanyi
<sgo11> roylez, 刚才已经说了。那个试过了。不行。wqy zenhei, wqy micro hei 都试了。
<roylez_> sgo11: LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 chromium 选wqy
 * pity 睡了，晚安
<widon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=400583
<kk> widon ⇪ ti: 如何设置右键弹出框的字体 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<sgo11> roylez, 没有改 LC_CTYPE，装了微软雅黑字体。一切问题解决了。。。
<roylez_> sgo11: 那是肯定的，flash里面写死了yahei
<sgo11> 感谢刚才帮助我的兄弟们。（假设没女人哈）。问题在安装微软雅黑字体后解决了。搞不懂为啥必须是雅黑。哎。。。
<sgo11> roylez, 为啥要写死呢？是flash本身的问题还是acfun的播放器的问题？anyway了。以后都装雅黑好了。呵呵。感谢帮助。
<roylez_> sgo11: 因为大部分的人用yahei
<roylez_> sgo11: flash本身的问题
<sgo11> roylez, ok. :) 知道了。
<zprood> configure: error: glib-compile-schemas not found.
<zprood> 编译nautilus 3.6的时候出现的error，
<zprood> 谁知道怎么回事么？
<sgo11> zprood, 你为啥不直接apt-get 3.6 ？
<zprood> 。。。
<zprood> 忘记看看官方源了
<sgo11> zprood, 如果你用的是12.10，可以加 ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 里面有 nautilus 3.6
<sgo11> zprood, glib-compile-schemas 默认应该有这个命令的。是为了 compile gsettings schema的。
<zprood> sgo11, 我看看，貌似这个ppa加了
<zprood> sgo11, 3Q
<sgo11> zprood, you're welcome. 呵呵。我也该下了。00:30了。该睡觉了。
<sgo11> 大家晚安。
<zprood> sgo11, goodnight
<UbuntuTalk> [郑海涛] someone  in?
<cleamoon> in what?
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<UbuntuTalk> [郑海涛] e
<cleamoon> test
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点.  ㍚ 
<yunawilddance> ?????
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<kk> mosesofmason: .. ..
 * mosesofmason ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮kk我们鄙视你！
 * mosesofmason ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮ kk我们鄙视你！
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<kk>  05:05
<cleamoon> test
 * Guest96329 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点.  ㍝ 
<cleamoon> 春节呢！
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<alvin_rxg> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/17xm2g/use_of_goto_in_systems_code/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Use of Goto in Systems Code : programming
<ofan> ~_~
<ofan> ^O^
<ofan> T_T
<xinchi> 表情帝
<cleamoon> 为什么reddit的回复都那么长....
<ofan> :S
<ofan> >_<
<ofan> =.=
<xinchi> redit的wtf是亮点
<xinchi> 我每晚都要去wtf爽爽
<ofan> :O
<ofan> nsfw才是亮点
<ofan> 满屏幕亮点 ≧◇≦
<ofan> ㄟ(￣▽￣ㄟ)
<ofan> ↖(^ω^)↗
<ofan> (ï¿£(å·¥)ï¿£)
<ofan> ~w_w~
<xinchi> nsfw是个板块吗？
<xinchi> spacedicks是我不能承受的。。。
<cleamoon> http://i.imgur.com/KS9mXKq.jpg
<alvin_rxg> ofan: ...
<alvin_rxg> 你们都系流忙
<ofan> \^o^/
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 大哥，你的 vps 几钱呀？
<ofan> cleamoon: 笑死了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有便宜有贵的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你的几钱……还是说你有台实体服务器？ :-/
<ofan> alvin_rxg: digitalocean的便宜，不过在美国
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 买台pi
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 没 ip
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ramhost的$16/m
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 有 pi 没 ip 也不行
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 欧洲的普遍贵
<alvin_rxg> 明白
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 直接当ssh用不就行了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: ramhost 全卖完了…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 那就买digitalocean的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 这个呢？ https://123systems.net/billing/cart.php
<kk> alvin_rxg s, ⇪ 123Systems Solutions - Shopping Cart
<ofan> 渣
<alvin_rxg> =.=! 怎么说
<ofan> 没法用
<ofan> openvz的，一台服务器上百人用
<ofan> 你能登录上就不错了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 哦…
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我同学买了 alienvps 的 19块一年的 openvz，能登陆的呀，没问题呀…
<ofan> …能登录和能用的差别
<ofan> openvz也不能搭建vpn
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 高峰期的时候会很慢
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 就是说得买 xen 的？
<ofan> xen或者kvm最好
<alvin_rxg> ok
<ofan> 至少256m内存
<ofan> 要带swap
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 为啥至少 256 内存？。。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 不卡
<ofan> 跑个nginx+mysql就至少100m
<alvin_rxg> 哦，数据库大…
<cleamoon> 买个ip多少钱？
<ofan> 好几刀
<cleamoon> 那就买个ip加一个pi
<cleamoon> http://linuxhomeserverguide.com/webserver/ddns.php
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ ti: Linux Home Server Guide
<alvin_rxg> http://budgetvm.com/xen-linux-vps.php
<cleamoon> 红潮-红潮“赤潮”，被喻为“红色幽灵”，国际上也称其为“有害藻华”，赤潮又称红潮，是海洋生态系统中的一种异常现象。它是由海藻家族中的赤潮藻在特定环境条件下 ...
<cleamoon> ........怎么贴出这个来了
<cleamoon> http://imgur.com/IZmDFsY
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ Can't stop laughing... - Imgur
<Hiso-and> kk: kk娘，ohayo~~~
<kk> Hiso-and, 来吧。 ㍟ 新年快乐，春节: 3.69天
<cleamoon> http://imgur.com/JrdTjb6
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ Whatcha drinkin'? - Imgur
<IsoaSFlus> kk:
<kk> IsoaSFlus, .. 休息一下 .. ㍟ 新年快乐，春节: 3.69天
<jianghu> hi
<kk> jianghu, 好.. . ㍟ 新年快乐，春节: 3.67天
<jianghu> 机器人还在啊
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-06
<jianghu> 这么准确的日期倒计时啊
<jianghu> 上面这位玩变身啊
<debianer> 起床了吗
<debianer> 请问LINE哪里可以下载？
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<jianghu> ……
<jianghu> ………
<IsoaSFlus> 我的kk娘呢？
<jianghu> 天使睡着了
<IsoaSFlus> bot怎么会睡着？
<jianghu> 可能没电了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不可能。。。
<jianghu> hi
<kk> jianghu, 好.. . ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 3.65天
<jianghu> 在阿
<IsoaSFlus> yabali。。。
<zack> 有人在么？
<zack> 我想问问韦诺之战怎么编译安装
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 游戏么
<zack> 是的
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 玩个游戏为毛要那么蛋痛
<zack> 关键是依赖
<zack> 我不是为了玩游戏
<zack> 就是想看看编译怎么搞
<zack> 你能提供一些经验么？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我编译过最蛋痛的也就是交叉编译busybox。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 没什么依赖
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 你为什么不先拿个相对简单的练手呢
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我觉得ffmpeg或x264拿来练手不错啊
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 那是什么QAQ
<kk> mosesofmason: .. ..
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 啊啊啊啊啊，kk娘萌爆了，竟然还会吐槽
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 这到底是啥玩意。。。
<zack> 我是个新手，所以对很多东西没太多概念
<zack> 韦诺之战毕竟也是个游戏，我如果编译成功，当然也可以玩一玩
<zack> 而且，作为一个游戏，应该不是太难编译吧
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<zack> 只是英文的编译指导，我看不太明白
<zack> 例如说boost
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 你等等，我看看那玩意要依赖多少东西
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 那玩意的英文名字是？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> ？
<zack> wesnoth
<MeaCulpa> l
<MeaCulpa> wesnoth 很快就玩光了
<zack> You'll need to have these libraries and their development headers to build Wesnoth:   boost_iostreams >= 1.36.0  boost_regex >= 1.36.0  boost_serialization >= 1.36.0  boost_asio >= 1.36.0  boost_program_options >= 1.36.0  boost_system >= 1.36.0  boost_thread >= 1.36.0  libfontconfig >= 2.4.1  libpango (with cairo backend) >= 1.14.8  libsdl >= 1.2.7  libsdl-image >= 1.2 (with png support)  libsdl-mixer >= 1.2 (with Vorbis support)  l
<MeaCulpa> 要是ipad版本能一直加入新地图就好了
<MeaCulpa> PC版还好，东西多
<zack> irc没有排版啊
<zack> ipad版明显可以做到加地图，跟开发者反馈吧
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 将会安装下列额外的软件包：
<Hiso-kksaimoe>   fonts-droid libboost-iostreams1.46.1 libboost-program-options1.46.1
<Hiso-kksaimoe>   libboost-regex1.46.1 libboost-system1.46.1 libmikmod2 libsdl-image1.2
<Hiso-kksaimoe>   libsdl-mixer1.2 libsdl-net1.2 libsdl-ttf2.0-0 oss-compat ttf-dejavu
<Hiso-kksaimoe>   ttf-dejavu-extra wesnoth-1.10 wesnoth-1.10-aoi wesnoth-1.10-core
<Hiso-kksaimoe>   wesnoth-1.10-data wesnoth-1.10-did wesnoth-1.10-dm wesnoth-1.10-dw
<kk> Hiso-kksaimoe:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<Hiso-kksaimoe>   wesnoth-1.10-ei wesnoth-1.10-httt wesnoth-1.10-l wesnoth-1.10-low
<Hiso-kksaimoe>   wesnoth-1.10-music wesnoth-1.10-nr wesnoth-1.10-sof wesnoth-1.10-sotbe
<MeaCulpa> zack: 开发者本来就是凭兴趣，很久没更新了
<MeaCulpa> zack: 其实游戏卖的不便宜的，应该有动力
<Hiso-kksaimoe> http://s.yunio.com/N9JTNb
<kk> Hiso-kksaimoe s, ⇪ Yunio | The best way to send files
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 你自己看看吧
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 这要依赖那么多东西，你如果不蛋痛就继续吧
<zack> E: 未发现软件包 libboost_iostreams
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: cfy 早
<zack> 我的源可能不行，这个libboost没有
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 你的源里有这游戏么？
<zack> 应该没得这个游戏，我不是用的ubuntu，用的深度
<zack> 默认的源我没有改动过
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 深度。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 包管理是？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 早
<MeaCulpa> 深度用的啥包...
<pity> 大家早！
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 早，kk早
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 深度的包管理是？
<pity> 我用 git 跟踪一个目录下的文件，能找出哪个文件提交次数最多吗？
<zack> deb包啊
<zack> aptitude
<zack> 就是ubuntu的再发行
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<kk> mosesofmason: .. ..
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷，被治愈了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk娘好萌
<ikk-> 大家早
<tone> ?
<nvfgh> cmcc
<nvfgh> cmcc
<nvfgh> cmcc
<Hiso-kksaimoe> cmcc是移动的热点？
<MeaCulpa> Hiso-kksaimoe: yes
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 他为什么喊得那么深情？
<MeaCulpa> dunno
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<onlylove> 扔苍蝇的又来了……
<imtxc> pity_: 哦
<pity_> 晕，连续掉线
<imtxc> pity_: 想起来了 你是要找commit 次数最多的文件是吧
<pity_> imtxc: 嗯呢
<\rs> pity_: #git 裏人說手工解析 git log --stat
<imtxc> pity_: 以前查过  git rev-list --objects --all | awk '"" != $2' | sort -k2 | uniq -cf1 | sort -rn | head   试试这样
<ikk-> onlylove: 他好像只会扔苍蝇这一个动作 哈
<onlylove> ikk-: 会很多的，不止这一个，比方说，谢谢
<pity_> \rs: 那个是查看所交记录中所有文件行数的增减，并不能查看哪个文件提交次数最多
<imtxc> pity_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5669621/git-find-out-which-files-have-had-the-most-commits   这里
<kk> imtxc s, ⇪ Git, find out which files have had the most commits - Stack Overflow
<MeaCulpa> ...
<\rs> pity_: --numstat
<onlylove> ikk-: 难道被改掉了……
<MeaCulpa> ]Git 党徒总是希望git干所有的事
<MeaCulpa> Git和Emacs真是精神相通...
<onlylove> ikk-: 反正被喷过很多次了
<pity_> imtxc: 哇，这个可以
<ikk-> onlylove: 嗯嗯
<ikk-> git 像是一个文件系统
<imtxc> pity_: 当然可以……
<pity_> \rs: 呃，你理解错了，我指的是目录中一堆文件，想看看哪个文件提交的次数最多，而不是行数
<pity_> imtxc: thx
<imtxc> pity_: lol
<\rs> rev-list 後一堆pipe……真噁心
<cfy> \op \rs
<ikk-> 可以这样:  a = `git rev-list --objects --all` ; a.xxxx
<MeaCulpa> sort + uniq -cf1 + sort ... 恶心
<cfy> MeaCulpa: git is write by linus.....so that make sense....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩明星效应
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Linus有不是dalai lama...
<pity> 晕，我的 .gitconfig 不知道啥时候缩进混乱了
<imtxc> ......
<\rs> dsl 設計應該儘量保持 orthogonal minimalist
<\rs> git 命令選項已經多得眼花繚亂了
<Chaos`Eternal> 各位
<Chaos`Eternal> 有谁有时间跟我试一下dcc
<imtxc> Chaos`Eternal: 你有媳妇艳照就帮你
<Chaos`Eternal> 我看看我这里能不能dcc出去
<pity> Chaos`Eternal: 外网 dcc 好像要开端口映射吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 这个要求太髙
<imtxc> cfy: \rs 求op
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯，我也是这么想的
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以要试一下
<imtxc> \rs: perfect.
<imtxc> Chaos`Eternal: 没照片谁跟你dcc玩……
<Chaos`Eternal> 算了
<cfy> - -!
<pity> 原来我的 .gitconfig 缩进混乱是因为之前用的 tab 缩进
<ikk-> a= `git rev-list --objects --all`
<ikk-> a.scan(/^.*? (.*?)$/m).uniq.each{|x| print "#{x[0]} = #{b.count(x)} \n" }
<ikk-> print 'ok'
<ikk-> b= a.scan(/^.*? (.*?)$/m)
<imtxc> ikk-: 一样丑
<ikk-> b.uniq.each{|x| print "#{x[0]} = #{b.count(x)} \n" }
<ikk-> 还好吧
<ubuntu518> 谁有ubuntu方面运维的资料
<imtxc> ikk-: 恩，感觉跟一堆pipe一样丑……
<ikk-> 这样 b.uniq.each{|x| p x, b.count(x) }
<ikk-> 算了.
<imtxc> ikk-: .....
<imtxc> 有两天没见神了？
<onlylove> ubuntu518: 昨天和你说了，通用的
<onlylove> 这几天神也没来 么？
<imtxc> 没印象了，昨天好像没来。
<MeaCulpa> git rev-list 里还包含文件夹吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 恩，有目录
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 而且多个文件commit次数一样的话，用head没法判断吧
<MeaCulpa> 如果有多个文件都是最多commit次数
<MeaCulpa> 所以完全不是那么简单
<imtxc> ... 恩， pity 找到什么好的办法没
<imtxc> imadper: 早，还上班啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: git rev-list --objects --all | awk 'NF > 1 {a[$2]++; if (m < a[$2]) m = a[$2]} END {for (i in a) { if (a[i] == m) print a[i], i }}'
<pity> imtxc: 没，我发现那个命令会把改名前的文件也算进去
<imadper> imtxc: .
<MeaCulpa> git rev-list --objects --all 似乎不适合干这个，hoho
<onlylove> ubuntu518: 有听我说话么……
<imtxc> imadper: 明天终于就回家了
 * pity 我 9 号回家……
<imadper> imt
<imtxc> 9号？帅，不是10号就好
<imadper> imtxc: 给我带特产回来呀
<imadper> pity: 给我特产!!
<imtxc> imadper: 我家没特产……
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<pity> imtxc: 我家冬天不长东西，特产就靠你了。 lol
<imtxc> imadper: 有白兰瓜，不是这时候的
 * imadper 你们当地有啥漂亮妹子也行呀?!
<airead> 谁有 emacs draw-mode 的源码，能共享一下么？
<imadper> pity: imtxc: 你们那里连妹子都没有?
 * imadper 都是gaoji出世的呀...
<pity> imadper: 哈哈，我们那儿穷乡僻壤的，长不出水灵妹子
 * imtxc 百合什么的 最难吃了
<imtxc> imadper: 我们那妹子皮糙肉厚，还有两坨高原红
<onlylove> imtxc: 百合？没吃过，怎么吃
<pity> imtxc: 西北妹子啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那是妹子？
<imadper> imtxc: pity: ........................................................................................................................................................................................ 难怪你们俩gaoji...
<pity> imadper: 我有妹子
<imtxc> onlylove: 粥  汤等
<imadper> pity: 你的妹子是不是叫 imtxc ?
<pity> imadper: ……
<onlylove> imadper: 哦，煮粥啊……
<imadper> pity: :-)
<imadper> onlylove: ????
<onlylove> imadper: 有问题么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 炖汤什么的  也能炒
<imadper> onlylove: 你突然跟我说什么煮粥?!
<onlylove> imadper: 哦……偷懒了……下次不会了，没看补全
<imtxc> imadper: 见过照片上的西藏妹子么
 * imadper ready to work.
<imtxc> imadper: 我们那里也这样
<imadper> imtxc: 你就是这样的?!
<imadper> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> http://gb.cri.cn/42071/2013/02/06/3245s4014213_2.htm  imadper 这里这妹子就是我们那里的美女了
<kk> imtxc s, ⇪ 习近平春节前夕赴甘肃看望各族干部群众(高清图) - 新闻 - 国际在线
<imadper> imtxc: 这不就是你吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 看到那土屋子了么，我家就住那个
<imadper> imtxc: 果然, 那就是你家, 那个妹子就是你.
<imtxc> imadper: 渣渣，你好弱，2月3号要是我有票回去还在这折腾？
<imadper> imtxc: 我怎么知道你现在在哪儿?
<imtxc> imadper: 下个陌陌，搜附近的人
<imtxc> 就能搜出我
<onlylove> imtxc: 那妹子就是皮肤黑了点，我估计收拾下不难看
<imadper> imtxc: 手机不支持.
<imtxc> onlylove: 额，没看到我说么，那样的女孩在我们那里算很漂亮的了
 * imadper onlylove 你上当了, 那个女孩儿, 就是 imtxc 
<onlylove> imadper: 真相么？
<ikk-> imtxc: 神被我气跑了...我错了...
<imadper> huntxu: 回家了?
<onlylove> ikk-: 你负责把神请回来
<onlylove> ikk-: 人都说请神容易送神难，你有能力送走，那就请回来
<huntxu> imadper: 木有。。。
<ikk-> onlylove: 哦
<huntxu> imadper: 今天晚上的飛機
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须还没回呢啊
<ikk-> onlylove: 我尽力吧
<imadper> huntxu: 飞机.. .有钱胡须叔.
<imtxc> huntxu: o，打飞机回去
<onlylove> huntxu: 灰机，这么高端的交通工具
<huntxu> imadper: 靠。特價艙
 * imtxc 没见过飞机啊还，听说飞机不让带行李？
<imadper> imtxc: 让带, 可以带很多.
<maplebeats> imtxc, +1
<imtxc> imadper: 不是说要托运什么的么
<imadper> huntxu: 特价舱我也飞不起...
<onlylove> imtxc: 有手提的和托运的
<maplebeats> 灰机长什么样子
<imtxc> imadper: 你妹你丫坐的高铁
<imadper> imtxc: ... 特别特别大的, 需要托运, 但是是跟你同一架飞机托运, 下飞机就可以去拿. 书包什么的, 都可以背过去
<imtxc> imadper: 啊…… 我以为托运是扔火车上呢………………
<onlylove> imtxc: 你太小看灰机了
<pity> imtxc: 托运是跟飞机一起的
<cherrot> huntxu: 胡子叔叔  知春路附近有代售点么
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是有的东西是不允许托运的
<pity> onlylove: 那当然，郭嘉有龟腚
<pity> 龟腚
<imtxc> pity: onlylove 这样啊，一直以为托运什么的话要提前跟快递一样弄火车上
<huntxu> cherrot: 官網直接買啊
<onlylove> pity: 为啥是郭嘉，荀彧没有么
<imtxc> cherrot: 有代售点
<imtxc> cherrot: 盈都大厦对面
<cherrot> huntxu: imtxc 是取票， 多谢啦 我找找
<onlylove> 就知道盈都大厦旁边有烤鱼
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩，盈都大厦对面 也就是巫山烤鱼对面……  onlylove  好嫂子旁边
<pity> onlylove: 荀yu是啥？
<huntxu> cherrot: 火車票？不是去車站取的咩
<pity> imtxc: 你在盈都上班？
<imtxc> pity: .
<imtxc> huntxu: 火车站要排队嘛
<onlylove> pity: 曹操那么多谋士％你就提郭嘉一个
<imadper> cherrot: 自助取票呀.
<imtxc> pity: 淫都 知春
<pity> imtxc: 我 2011 年 11 月从盈都搬走的
<pity> onlylove: 哦，你忘了先谢郭嘉了
<imtxc> pity: 你在那里住？
<cherrot> imtxc: 找到了 就在我公司对面哎 :)
<pity> imtxc: 住太阳宫。我是指公司从盈都搬走
<imtxc> cherrot: 你在tx？
<cherrot> huntxu: 听说到今天北京还有70万张票没取。。怕排不上队啊
<imadper> cherrot: 膜拜企鹅哥.
<imtxc> cherrot: 微薄哥啊 膜拜
<imtxc> pity: 为嘛搬走
 * pity 盈都的楼高人多，电梯上 20 层总要等一站地的工夫……
<cherrot> imtxc: imadper 你们让伦家好羞羞啦
<pity> imtxc: 老板要搬到三里屯
<imadper> cherrot: 你嫁给 imtxc 吧.
<imtxc> pity: 嚎
<cherrot> imadper: 自助取票怕排不上队
<cherrot> imadper: 伦家只心仪你哦
<pity> imtxc: 不过我早离开那家公司了
 * imadper 去死....!!!
<imtxc> 看见那个t.qq.com就烦
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯微博_你的心声，世界的回声 (@ qq.com)
<imadper> ............ lol alvin_rxg gaoji
<imtxc> cherrot: 你在几楼，我用望远镜观察一下你
<cherrot> imtxc: 偶在二楼  藏在里面 你看不到 lol
<pity> 腾讯微博是后搬过去的，原来是微软在那边
<imtxc> cherrot: .....
<ikk-> 我觉得,有身份证就可以直接刷身份证嘛,可以节约票的成本.
<ikk-> 凭身份证上火车
<ibodi> great idea +2
<cherrot> ikk-: 可以么？ 不懂哎
<pity> ikk-: 身份证不能标识是不是买了票了
<imtxc> ikk-: 那到时会出现很多刷不出来的身份证
<pity> ikk-: 上车后乘务员不能验票
<ibodi> 刷不出，手工输入号码就可以了
<imtxc> pity: 三里屯？ 你老板是房姐？
<pity> imtxc: 房姐是啥？
<imadper> ibodi: 别人都可以背下身份证号码了
<ikk-> pity: 怎么可能刷不出,火车票也是一串ID标识,身份证也是,也就是和服务器比对一下而已.
<pity> ibodi: 那就乱了
<imtxc> cherrot: 站在取票门口不要动
 * imadper 你们又去gaoji>?
<imtxc> imadper: 我以为 cherrot 是妹子……
<ibodi> pity: imadper 飞机票不是这样的吗？只要身份证不掉，机票掉了是没有关系的哦
<pity> ikk-: 身份证上的号不变啊，又不能加验证码，买不买票都跑上车，验票时都拿个身份证，你怎么分辨？
<cherrot> imtxc: lol  我下班再去取
<imadper> oib
<pity> ibodi: 这个不知
<ikk-> pity: 刷身份证的时候,和服务器比对一下就知道了
<ibodi> 哦。上车要检查票就可以。
<imtxc> cherrot: 诅咒那个取票点关门
<imadper> ibodi: 机票掉了没关系吗? 我只知道用身份证取票, 没试过机票丢了会怎么样.
<ibodi> 9494
<cherrot> imtxc: ........
<imtxc> imadper: 火车票掉了也没关系的……
<imadper> imtxc: 再买多一张?
<ibodi> 凭身份证给位子的。好多年了哦
<pity> ikk-: 这个没试过
<imtxc> imadper: 可以挂失的
<cherrot> ibodi: 车票实名也没几年啊
<imtxc> imadper: 不过得付两次钱，重复的钱是下车之后才退
<imadper> imtxc: 这你都知道?
<imtxc> imadper: 哥是老牌车溜子了 专注春运20年
<ibodi> 我试用 mint 一个月，还是觉的 ubuntu 好。到底装 12.04.2 还是 13.04 ? 已经折腾累了
<ikk-> pity: 刷身份证时,服务器得到的是身份证的ID, 刷火车票时,没经过服务器验证.
<imadper> imtxc: 你没我做火车多.
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * imadper archLinux 万岁!
<imtxc> imadper: 哥我娘肚子里就爬火车
<kk> mosesofmason: .. ..
<pity> ikk-: 哦
<imtxc> debian 万岁
 * cherrot mosesofmason 格格巫？
<imadper> imtxc: 那你是坐火车出生的?
<onlylove> kk: 对它很烦是吧，＋q
<pity> imtxc: 火车哥……
<ibodi> 就是那个 /home/user/Document 是不会被删除的是吧？记得上次我的 /var/www/ 统统没了
<kk> onlylove, 真的。 ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 3.56天
<imtxc> imadper: 倒不是，我爸妈那时候坐不起火车
<imadper> > "哈" *4
<imtxc> imadper: 都是爬那种煤车
<kk> imadper, 哈哈哈哈
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji...
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 kk 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<imadper> lol
<onlylove> ibodi: 你别格式化硬盘
<maplebeats> imadper, 你太邪恶了。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 早.
<imtxc> imadper: gaoji P，有几次差点掉下来
<onlylove> ibodi: 如果home单独分区，那就别格式化home
<maplebeats> imadper, 早
<ibodi> onlylove: 我没格式化啊。但是 /var/www/ 没了。我就一个 /
<onlylove> ibodi: 就一个根啊，那就不知道了，我都是home单独划出来
 * imtxc 爬火车什么的，太危险了
 * pity 在 rails 里建了一个类，它有 6470 个 methods，眼花了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 爬上飞快的火车，像骑上飞驰的骏马……
<ibodi> onlylove: 哦。弄这么多年，才知道 /home 单独区，原来是干这个用的。知道了
<imtxc> onlylove: 掉下来不好玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 你铁道游击队啊
<imadper> pity: pity哥, 你不是在学python吗? 怎么用rails了?
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没爬过 大人爬过
<ibodi> onlylove: 这么说以后 / 少给一点，大多给 /home 是吗？反正 程序装好了，估计不会突然增大。而 /home 就有可能增加很多哦
<onlylove> ibodi: home留大一点啊，不然到时候没地方放文件了，你可以理解根就是windows的C，然后home是剩下的磁盘空间
<pity> imadper: 组里新来个师傅，说用 rails 实现快又简单，于是就换了
<imadper> pity
<imtxc> ibodi: 大部分留给home被
<ibodi> onlylove: 哦。好的
<imadper> pity: o .
<pity> 我记得有办法查看类的自定义方法来着
<imadper> ibodi: 用lvm呗.
<imadper> ibodi: 不然配额太麻烦.
<onlylove> ibodi: 但是有个问题就是，这边的应用程序都装在根分区的，你也别太小气
<ibodi> imtxc: 一般我以后就两个吧。/home + / 那么 / 一般给他多少够了呢？
<imtxc> ibodi: 我分了30G
<imadper> ibodi: boot单独分出来吧.
<imadper> 我的笔记本, / 分了100g, home 给了400g
<imtxc> ibodi: 恩，还有boot和swap
<onlylove> imadper: boot需要单独分么？
<imadper> onlylove: 不知道, 我从来都是单独分出来.
<onlylove> imadper: 不用lvm boot没必要吧
<ibodi> 还是不要吧。越少越好就 / + /home 吧。我没SWAP 了这年头内容老是闲置。 imtxc
<ibodi> 内存*
<imadper> ibodi: 那你不能挂起到硬盘了.
<ibodi> 8G RAM 永远用不到2G
<imadper> ib
<ibodi> 大多是闲置的
<imtxc> imadper: 100G /  用到多少？
<imadper> ibodi: 8g 很轻松就用完了.
<onlylove> imadper: 而且kernel放在boot，ubuntu这个更新内核的速度，经常有人喊boot满了怎么办
<imadper> imtxc: 我去看看去.
 * maplebeats 4G RAM昨天用了 1G SWAP的路过。。
<imadper> onlylove: 清理旧内核呀.
<imtxc> imadper: 丫居然带着本上班
<onlylove> imadper: 你觉得如果会的话会这么喊么
<ibodi> imadper: 除非开vbox 不然最多1.5G
<imadper> imtxc: 49% 用了.
<imadper> ibodi: firefox 40+ 标签页.
<imtxc> imadper: …………………… 你都装了什么……
<ibodi> imadper: 哦。原来那样
<onlylove> 表示一直留有swap，怕突然不够用
<imadper> imtxc: 哥是老用户了. 东西必然多.
<imadper> imtxc: 我出去都带笔记本的.
<maplebeats> FX可以用400MB内存
<imtxc> imadper: 老用户说说能占这么大空间的是啥
<onlylove> 400还不轻松愉快的事情
<imadper> imtxc: 各种软件.
<imadper> imtxc: 各种源码.
<imtxc> 我这里最大的貌似就是 texlive了
<maplebeats> hotot占200MB内存。。
<imtxc> imadper: 你有orgmode转成pdf的tex模板不，中文的
<maplebeats> thunderbird又占200M
<imadper> imtxc: 没有模板.
<imadper> imtxc: 我直接转成html
<imtxc> 转成html再打印好像是最容易的办法了……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Meanwhile插件彻底不能上sametime了？
<\rs> imtxc: http://bpaste.net/show/75369/
<imtxc> 主席最近不是也失踪了么
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Paste #75369 at spacepaste
<ibodi> 回家过年去了吧
<ubuntu518> 兄弟可以发点给我妈
<ubuntu518> 可以发点给我妈
<onlylove> ubuntu518: 你自己下载啊
<ubuntu518> ？
<py_he> 有人知道网络工程师以后干嘛……
<onlylove> ubuntu518: linux系统管理手册第二版
<ubuntu518> 可以发点资料给我妈
<ubuntu518> 可以的啊
<ubuntu518> 是ubuntu的吗
<onlylove> ubuntu518: 通用的
<cherrot> py_he: 做技术的 想干啥干啥
<imadper> py_he: 网吧网管.
<ibodi> py_he: 有饭吃就好了，管他什么面板师
<onlylove> py_he: 喝茶，养花
<ubuntu518> 可以的额
<ubuntu518> 怎么发给我
<imtxc> \rs: 这个支持中文不
<onlylove> ubuntu518: 自己网上搜了
<cherrot> py_he: 非要和证相关的话，卖路由器交换机  网管，布线。。
<onlylove> ubuntu518: 公司机器上没有
<ubuntu518> 你那个书我有电子档的
<ubuntu518> 有关于ubuntu方面的
<onlylove> ubuntu518: 觉得那个不合适就搜别的，不知道你要哪方面运维啊
<py_he> 话说这年头学IT的不容易啊……
<imadper> 学it最容易了
<imadper> 你学别的, 好多还得靠爹.
<maplebeats> py_he, 学IT？
<imadper> it, 只要屁股硬就行了.
<onlylove> py_he: 这年头干什么的容易，除了糕富帅
<maplebeats> py_he, 你要做网络工程师？
<py_he> 我了个擦，在学校我就没学过什么有用的……
<ibodi> IT 职业病太严重，还是转行了
<maplebeats> +1
<py_he> 有这个打算……
<maplebeats> 能转行的就别干这个了
<ibodi> 恩
<onlylove> py_he: 学校就教你理论，你学干活的技能要自己来
<py_he> 同意……
<ibodi> 但是现在除了IT 暂时不会干别的了
<onlylove> 表示想回去做电气
<maplebeats> onlylove, 电气是啥？
<imadper> py_he: 在学校里面学的, 很多都有用.
<onlylove> maplebeats: 电气自动化
<ibodi> 一天到晚坐着 -10 ，时不时有色情网站 - 10，面对辐射 -5 等等
<imtxc> 事实上说学校里面学的很多没用的，其实是没学吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 就是是强电
<maplebeats> onlylove, 不懂。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我也这么想
<maplebeats> imtxc, 真相帝
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我说修电灯，修电视的你懂了不
<maplebeats> onlylove, 懂了，这行业好
<py_he> 倒不是没学，学校基本就讲个大概，应付学分……
<onlylove> maplebeats: 问题是……不是修电灯的……负责大厦早期电气管线的
<maplebeats> onlylove, 差不多了。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 整个单元楼的供电什么的
<imtxc> 现在感觉修电视的行业跟修钢笔的行业一样，快没了……
 * imadper 学校里学的: c很有用 c++有些用 高数/离散/概率 有用  计组/网络/编译原理这都不说了  ai/dm 超级有用.  怎么会说学校里学的没用呢...  cc py_he 
<onlylove> imtxc: 表示钢笔质量不错，没修过
<maplebeats> imadper, 戳我痛处
<imadper> maplebeats: 也是我的痛处.
<cherrot> imadper: maplebeats 你们都被戳痛了
<imadper> ..... cherrot :-)
<onlylove> imadper: 这都是工作几年以后才发现的
<maplebeats> cherrot, ....:(
<imadper> onlylove: 现在我就发现了.
<maplebeats> 基础不好干什么都累
<onlylove> cherrot: 你有被戳到没
<cherrot> onlylove: 没
<curiosity> 我们学校计算机系不教C.
 * imadper 如若早三年发现... 我就不用这般屌丝了.
<maplebeats> 看来是没有戳到
<cherrot> onlylove: 他们都戳不对地方
<onlylove> imadper: 那你觉醒的比较早
<imadper> curiosity: 我是学管理的, 学院教c
<maplebeats> imadper, ......
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你ex *********** -------戳到没
<imadper> onlylove: 已经晚了.. 早个屁...
<onlylove> cherrot: 说说看，要戳哪
<curiosity> imadper, c++呢
<imadper> curiosity: 教.
<cherrot> maplebeats: 那也不是我痛。。
<imadper> curiosity: 不过我没去上过c++的课.
<maplebeats> imadper, 早几年明白这些，就好了。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: ..恩, 痛哭.
<py_he> 我那学校只教了一个c，还TM只讲到结构……
<cherrot> onlylove: 不说  客官自重～
<curiosity> imadper, 好学校果然重要...
<maplebeats> py_he, 结构很重要啊
<imadper> cur
<imadper> curiosity: 好学校是扯淡.
<maplebeats> cherrot<--------我们要一个一个的戳。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你真可怜。。。
<maplebeats> =。=
<imadper> curiosity: 清华里肯定也有学的不好的, 我那个小破学校, 也有去ms亚洲研究院的. 都是看个人.
<cherrot> imadper: 你去sm亚洲研究院吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, imadper LOL
<imadper> cherrot: 好呀!!! 他们提供妹子的话, 我不介意~
<curiosity> imadper,我们学校最top的去金山腾讯等
<cherrot> imadper: 你自然是做受的
<maplebeats> curiosity, .......=。=
<imadper> curiosity: 我是廊坊轻工学院的.
<maplebeats> imadper, 你基友是谁，我一直没明白  imtxc ？
<imadper> curiosity: 难道你们学校更差?
<cherrot> maplebeats: imadper 是人尽可攻的小受
<curiosity> imadper, 是个垃圾二本
<imadper> curiosity: 去腾讯的都是人渣.   cc cherrot
<cherrot> imadper: 你也戳到 maplebeats 了 lol
<imadper> curiosity: 我擦, 你是本科的?!  专科屌丝给跪....
<imadper> cherrot: 哦, 对, 忘了cc那小子了.
 * maplebeats 躺着也中枪
<curiosity> imadper, 感觉自学更重要吧 我还是大一狗
<cherrot> curiosity: 大一还迷茫个啥 找妹子去
<maplebeats> curiosity, 你把课本全搞懂了，其实也挺好的
<maplebeats> curiosity,  cherrot 说的是真理！
<maplebeats> 妹子重要，其它事，滚粗
<curiosity> cherrot, 我是女的
 * maplebeats ......
<cherrot> curiosity: 求交往 lol
<maplebeats> cherrot, ........
<cherrot> maplebeats: :D
<curiosity> maplebeats, 这得分课本
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你失恋了？
<curiosity> cherrot,................
<cherrot> maplebeats: .
<maplebeats> cherrot, 怪不得
<cherrot> maplebeats: ...
<cherrot> maplebeats: 小心哦  进企鹅就是这个下场
<maplebeats> curiosity, 刚好 cherrot 好男人，直接嫁了吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, 没关系，我混不了多久
<imtxc> curiosity: 大一不找妹子来irc搞什么
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。
<imadper> cherrot为什么分手?! 因为他突然发现, 他最喜欢的还是 imtxc
<cherrot> imtxc: 为神马。。。 我还要求交往呢
<imadper> imtxc: op给我玩个.
<maplebeats> imtxc, 人家正在求交往，你就把人家踢了
<imtxc> imadper: 次哦
 * cherrot 赤果果的吃醋
 * imadper 别滥用职权
<maplebeats> imtxc, 你这一踢，妹子又少一个
<imadper> imtxc: 你丫乱来的?!
<imadper> imtxc: 新人你都t...
<maplebeats> imadper, imtxc 怕妹子抢他基友。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: lol
<cherrot> imtxc: 还我妹子 :(
<maplebeats> 原来 cherrot imtxc 才是一对， imadper 我误会你了
<imadper> map
<imadper> maplebeats: :-)
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我一直钟情 imadper 的，可惜他心里的人却是你
 * imadper 
<onlylove> maplebeats: 看来你戳到某人了
 * imadper 我擦... 乱了...
<maplebeats> onlylove, :')
<onlylove> test
<imadper> test
<kk> onlylove, 点点点. ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 3.53天
 * cherrot 妹子没了。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 去找 imtxc
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<onlylove> cherrot: 去找 imtxc去
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<cherrot> imadper: onlylove imtxc 太松了
<imadper> cherrot: 你的责任.
<cherrot> imadper: 内疚1秒钟
<imadper> ..
<onlylove> cherrot: 你敢更短一点么
<qmake> 大伙早晨, 我的nginx access.log里有大量不明域名地址出现 log都把磁盘空间撑满了 有谁知道肿么回事啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 我是大长粗 lol
<cherrot> qmake: ddos?
<onlylove> qmake: iptables把地址ban掉
<qmake> 不太懂 好多不重样的域名
<\rs> fail2ban
<qmake> 最开始每秒log能增长20来M
<qmake> 后来我把代理关了 现在没那么多了
<qmake> 不过还是有...
<cherrot> qmake: 域名？ 为啥会出现域名？ 也就是说人家把域名都指到你这来的意思？
<zack__> 早上那个给我查询韦诺之战依赖的大大还在么？
<qmake> cherrot: 看起来像是的 我贴了部分在这里 http://code.bulix.org/a234o4-82978
<imadper> cfy: 早.
<kk> qmake ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<cfy> imadper: T_T
<curiosity> - -管理员为了我的性福把我踢了?
<imadper> cfy: ? what's up?
<imadper> cur
<imadper> curiosity: en .
<imadper> curiosity: 恩.
<cfy> imadper: OOM.......
<onlylove> curiosity: 是滴
<maplebeats> curiosity, 他怕你抢他的基友
<imadper> cfy: oom killer? 你写啥程序来的?
<cfy> imadper: out of memory.......
<cherrot> qmake: 伪造DNS来ddos你吧
<curiosity> maplebeats, 我就知道
<imadper> curiosity: 刚才 cherrot 要跟你交往, 而 imtxc 一直喜欢 cherrot , 一吃醋, 就把你给t了.
<cfy> imadper: i want more memory...
<cfy> imadper: i want 1TB memory...
<cherrot> curiosity: 求交往
<imadper> cfy: 我能借到一台.
<curiosity> imadper, 跟我想的一样!
<onlylove> imadper果断真相了
<cherrot> imadper: 可我喜欢的是你 你却最在乎 maplebeats
<imadper> cfy: 你写啥能碰到 oom-killer?
<maplebeats> curiosity, 求交往？
<imadper> cherrot: .........
<qmake> cherrot: 不太明白怎么做到的 我以为我被黑了 束手无策
<cherrot> qmake: 可看来源ip都是一个啊
<maplebeats> imadper, 你就从了 cherrot 吧
<curiosity> 你们都接受imtxc吧
<imadper> maplebeats: ........................... 还是你从了吧...
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你看 imadper 果然在乎的是你吧
<curiosity> 难道这里只有我一个女的?
<maplebeats> curiosity, 当然不是
<cherrot> curiosity: 不止，但的确是极少数
 * imadper 我擦, 你们这些饥佬, 就为一个不明是男是女的新人, 暴露自己的本性了...  imtxc cherrot maplebeats 
<cherrot> imadper: 我的本性一直暴露着，从未隐瞒
<maplebeats> imadper, 我的本性隐瞒过？
<imadper> cherrot: 恩.
<curiosity> imadper, 我一直潜水,看的清楚
<onlylove> curiosity: 有的，但是今天没来
<imadper> maplebeats: 恩. 你就是为了隐瞒本性, 所以才找的你妹子.
<py_he> 话说群里有女生吗？
<maplebeats> imadper, ......
<imadper> curiosity: 没见过.
<maplebeats> py_he, curiosity 说她是
<curiosity> py_he, 对,你信的话我就是...
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你看 imadper 至今吃醋中
<qmake> cherrot: 嗯 现在没有继续刷了 刚刚的log被我清掉了 我没注意看ip 我再监控下 谢谢指点
<maplebeats> imadper, 好久没看到蛋蛋，蛤蟆，神了，他们私奔了？
<py_he> OTZ
<imtxc> 擦头。。。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 蛋蛋和蛤蟆那啥呢.  ee估计带孩子过年呢吧.
<cherrot> qmake: 我不懂瞎说的 :)  可以找做运维的高手帮你分析
<ubuntu518> 我很要点专门讲解ubuntu方面的资料
<py_he> 话说第一次用irc还真有点不习惯唉……
<cherrot> imadper: 你和 maplebeats 的妹子可以共同拥有 maplebeats 的，嗯嗯
<cherrot> imadper: 祝你幸福 lol
<imadper> cherrot: 没兴趣...
<maplebeats> py_he, 因为 imadper 和 imtxc gaoji不习惯？
<imadper> 艹, 黑我干嘛? 我是有妹子的, 我性取向是女生!
<py_he> ubuntu518,我这有本《深入解析ubuntu》……
<maplebeats> imadper, 别骗自己了。。
<cherrot> imadper: 别隐瞒自己了
<cherrot> imadper: 真爱就在这里，但你却被性别蒙蔽了眼睛
<py_he> 好基情四射啊……
 * maplebeats 这里本来就是gaoji频道
<py_he> ……
<ubuntu518> 我这有本《深入解析ubuntu》……写的不好啊
<ubuntu518> 我很想找那本书
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu的书有不少是没用过ubuntu的人写的
<cherrot> ubuntu518: 工具就是拿来用的呗  看书是看真正重要的东西
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1464621-1-1.html
<ubuntu518> ubuntu指南：管理篇
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 李彦宏的“罪己诏”_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<maplebeats> 写ubuntu书干啥。。。
<onlylove> hamo不在了，不然求证下
<maplebeats> onlylove, 这是hamo写的么
<py_he> 讲linux的书，不都一样吗……
<cherrot> onlylove: 真的
<madper_lunch> ubuntu518: ubuntu的书有什么不同吗?
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不知道啊，逛论坛看到的
<cherrot> onlylove: 本来还以为国内公司都一个样  求证了下果然百度更加其怕
<maplebeats> onlylove, 前段时间就看到了
<cherrot> 奇葩
<maplebeats> cherrot, 难道TX不是这样子的？
<py_he> 顶多就软件包管理不样……
<imtxc> \rs: 继续求op
<maplebeats> \rs, 别给 imtxc
<cherrot> maplebeats: 没百度这么严重，但也足够让人不爽
<onlylove> imtxc: 给你op太危险
<imtxc> …………………………………………
<ubuntu518> ubuntu指南：管理篇 这本书谁有啊
<py_he> op？什么意思……
<maplebeats> cherrot, 次奥，我就知道
<imtxc> \rs: 坏人 还我帽子
<maplebeats> py_he, SB的意思
<cherrot> maplebeats: 公司大了都一样
<imtxc> py_he: 媒婆正解
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你打算在tx forever了么
<py_he> 话说我现在从ubuntu转linux deepin了，没人鄙视我吧……
<cherrot> maplebeats: 先签了合同再说，在组里关系都不错
<maplebeats> py_he, 没有
<cherrot> py_he: 挺好的发行版啊 有激情
<maplebeats> cherrot, 也对，不知道我能不能拿到合同。。。(ry
<imtxc> cherrot: 你是本还是硕
<cherrot> maplebeats: 什么意思？ 不是签了么
<cherrot> imtxc: 本
<imtxc> maplebeats: cherrot 你俩成同事了？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 劳动合同没有啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 异地恋
<imtxc> cherrot: 速速暴露下tx的package
<cherrot> maplebeats: 哦  那没事儿嘛  tx不至于耍你
<maplebeats> cherrot, 异地恋注定悲剧么？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 至少我们不可能了
 * madper_lunch 今天我朋友去腾讯的, 平均不到9k
<maplebeats> cherrot, 她结婚了？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 谁？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你异地恋啊
<madper_lunch> maplebeats: cherrot 口中的异地恋, 就是你跟他..
<cherrot> madper_lunch: 没错。。业内最低毫不为过
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我说的是我们 lol
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 这就lunch了……
<madper_lunch> cherrot: 错了, 还有rh
<maplebeats> cherrot, 擦
<maplebeats> madper_lunch, 吃你的lunch
<maplebeats> cherrot, 望天，我怎么办
<imtxc> cherrot: 膜拜壕 一月3k的撸过
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我ex没结婚 但脑子傻了
<maplebeats> cherrot, ......她干啥了，给我点经验
<cherrot> imtxc: 我一月还没3k，撸都撸不起来
<ubuntu518>  ubuntu指南：管理篇 这本书谁有啊
<imtxc> zer4tul: 过年好
<cherrot> maplebeats: 爱上了成熟大叔
<MeaCulpa> 腾讯很有米吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哦，懂了。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你被甩了？
<cherrot> maplebeats: .
 * cherrot is away: lunch
<imtxc> cherrot: 你家不是很壕么，DNF团队不是能发18月薪的年终奖么， 你们weibo团队是不是更牛
<maplebeats> cherrot, 成为大叔，让小妹妹来爱吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> 土豪
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆，求介绍妹子
<maplebeats> imtxc, 给你介绍了，我哪去找？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你不是媒婆了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 下次我有了帽子就ban你……
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我先ban了你
<maplebeats> \rs 求op。。。
<imtxc> \rs: 亚美得
<ubuntu518>  ubuntu指南：管理篇 这本书谁有啊
<ubuntu518>  ubuntu指南：管理篇 这本书谁有啊
<hulu> 有人对 perl 熟悉么？
<imtxc> ubuntu518: 下呗
<ubuntu518> 好像没有电子版的啊
<imtxc> hulu: 哇，你来对地方了，这里就是 #perl-cn
<ubuntu518> 找不到啊
<imtxc> ubuntu518: 没电子版的，说明就不是什么好书…… 别看了
<hulu> imtxc: sub accum ($n is copy) { sub { $n += $^x } }
<imtxc> hulu: 除了我不会perl
<hulu> ...
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我也不会。。。
<imtxc> 除了 maplebeats 只会拉皮条
<hulu> 有谁会
<imtxc> 除了 madper_lunch 只会gaoji
<ubuntu518> 晕
<imtxc> 会perl的神给 ikk- 送走了……
<maplebeats> imtxc, 拉皮条是什么
<madper_lunch> perl, 我会点儿.
<hulu> madper_lunch: sub accum ($n is copy) { sub { $n += $^x } } 这个闭包中有点问题请教
<madper_lunch> lambda-func?
<hulu> 匿名函数
<py_he> 不会perl，只会python……
<madper_lunch> hul
<madper_lunch> hulu: 我知道是lambda-func, 你说问题是啥吧... 我估计也不会....
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 我弱爆了，到现在没发现org-mode的好来……
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 求大神介绍
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 没别的可用了.
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 肥到加了？
<ubuntu518> 还有什么中文聊天室啊
<madper_lunch> hulu: 你问的是啥????
<imtxc> ubuntu518: 哎呀…… 为嘛不相信呢
<madper_lunch> ubuntu518: 就这个有人气了. 别的都是死的.
<hulu> madper_lunch: 这个函数中有一个匿名函数，当执行 my $a = accum 5;时返回一个匿名函数 sub {$n += $^x},而 $n 却没有自动释放
<ubuntu518> 呵呵
<ubuntu518> 怎么不景气啊
<ubuntu518> 为什么啊
<imtxc> ubuntu518: 告诉你要是找不到电子版就不要找了，不是多好的书
<madper_lunch> hulu: 我去试试看.
<\rs> maplebeats: 你是騰訊的嗎？
<\rs> cherrot: 百度怎麼奇葩？
<\rs> cherrot: 異地？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 对了问你个问题
<maplebeats> \rs 是吧
<maplebeats> imtxc, 啥？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 求透露刷qq钻石秘籍啊，回去哄00后小朋友比压岁钱好使
<maplebeats> imtxc, 简单啊
<maplebeats> imtxc, 拿出银行卡
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我说的不要钱的
<maplebeats> imtxc, 不要钱说个P啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 要不就把你们内部偷窥用户用的偷偷打开用户摄像头的办法教给我 cc cherrot
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: .
 * MeaCulpa 摄像头firmware里把照明灯和主电路串联
<madper_lunch> hulu: 啥叫没有自动释放? 我这里没有出现啥超过我预期的行为呀...
<imtxc> ...
<hulu> madper_lunch: sub accum ($n is copy) { sub { $n += $^x } }; my $a=accum 5;say $a(5);
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 因为你的节操没有底线，任何事情都超不出预期
<hulu> madper_lunch: 看懂？
<imtxc> 请教一下大家买点茶叶回去什么地方的靠谱点，别太贵的
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 北京哪里去置办点年货
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 马连道
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 好远那里 那里卖什么的
<madper_lunch> hulu: 没看懂. 你的代码没问题?
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 茶叶
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你在哪块,,,
<imtxc> 下午去超市看看，不知道买啥
<hulu> madper_lunch: 没问题
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 知春路呢
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 科学院路那里坐车去颐和园不到，麦德龙？
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 随便买点啥就回家了明天记得来北京站送我
<MeaCulpa> 貌似是海淀公园对面
<madper_lunch> hulu: ($n is copy) 这个是啥?
 * MeaCulpa 上次在BJ就去Metro搬了一箱九
<MeaCulpa> s/九/酒
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 万泉公园那里么？ 都是卖什么的
<vimerrrrrrr> 大家中午好～
<imtxc> 酒不给我背上火车吧
<hulu> madper_lunch: 参数声明
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 超市
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 恩好，查了查就在海淀公园 倒不远，吃了饭就去看看
<madper_lunch> \rs: 求救... 我的perl ,不能那样子声明参数... 你的可以吗?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 魔都的Metro不错，貌似帝都的东西比较少，让我吃惊的是乳制品比魔都少很多
<madper_lunch> \rs: sub accum ($n is copy) { sub { $n += $^x } }
 * MeaCulpa 难道帝都人民信任国产的
<\rs> hulu: 看上去返回的是閉包，你確定這是合法 perl?
 * MeaCulpa 是不是帝都乳制品很安全？
<hulu> 这个是perl6
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 当然了…… 帝都人穷
<madper_lunch> hulu: 下次早说呀....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是吧，我看帝都人都有钱，穿的很多名牌
<madper_lunch> hulu: 你不声明参数, 返回的是闭包没错.
<hulu> sub accum ($n) { sub { $n += $^x } }; my $a=accum 5;print $a(5);
<onlylove> imtxc: 买茶叶合适么
<hulu> madper_lunch: 我是想说 $n 没有自动释放
 * imtxc 不认识名牌 这个Metro里面东西比家乐福沃尔玛什么的全点么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 可能消费侧重点不一样，我发现，帝都的商店卖衣服的，童装很少，魔都的ZARA, H&M就靠童装赚钱
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是一个档次
<imtxc> onlylove: 我爹每天必须喝茶
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 家xx沃xx质量有问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 红的绿的还是花的？老北京比较认花茶
<imtxc> MeaCulpa:  啊………… 价格档次差多少？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 价格差不多
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 质量差很远，管理，冷链
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这样啊，价格别差太远就好
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 魔都沃尔玛没人要去
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 家乐福假货和过期的东西多
<imtxc> ...... 主要沃尔玛在楼下，比较方便
<MeaCulpa> 海淀那个家乐福好乱
<imtxc> 对对，经常发现有虫子的火腿就是家乐福的
<MeaCulpa> 沃尔玛更次
<madper_lunch> hulu: 不是哦, 这不是perl, perl里面不会有$n传入的.
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那魔都逛什么超市呢，盈都大厦楼下有沃尔玛的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 魔都其他超市都还好，就这两个去不得
<onlylove> 表示只是初学perl，那代码看不懂
<imtxc> onlylove: 茶叶我也不懂，我只喝水
<madper_lunch> hulu: perl6就不知道了.
<imtxc> onlylove: 铁观音那种算什么茶
<MeaCulpa> 铁观音算是绿茶里偏乌龙茶的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 铁观音属于乌龙，青茶
<MeaCulpa> 铁观音适合不太喝茶的，好理解
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦，已经算乌龙了啊
<madper_lunch> 铁观音本身就是乌龙茶.
<MeaCulpa> 哦~
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得铁观音适合年轻人，好理解，浓郁
<imtxc> onlylove: 这样啊，茶叶洋超市里面不多吧？ cc MeaCulpa
<\rs> madper_lunch: 看來是 perl6
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我只看质量...
<madper_lunch> 乌龙茶是一类, 里面有很多, 比如, 铁观音, 冻顶, xxx 之类的. cc imtxc
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 就去马连道呀!!!
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 那龙井算什么茶
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来如果讲究的话可以考虑红茶，正山小种或者祁红
<madper_lunch> \rs: 恩, 还没跑过perl6呢...
<onlylove> imtxc: 龙井是绿茶
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 果断绿茶呀.
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 我就一下午 太远了不行
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 别在这里扯淡, 就有时间了.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 魔都的洋超市是那种贵的，在购物中心下面那种，logo貌似绿绿的，东直门还是西直门就有
<imtxc> madper_lunch: P
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 等给我放假呢
<madper_lunch> imtxc: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果钱多就买金骏眉
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 还有15分钟
<MeaCulpa> s/魔都/帝都
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 直接买普洱吧, 又便宜, 又浓郁. 我指的是熟茶.
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那种地方很贵
 * madper_lunch 铁观音, 300一两以下的, 在帝度, 都是假的. 
 * MeaCulpa 主要是帝都的国产商品质量可能好过国内其他地方
<onlylove> imtxc: 老年人可能不太适应炒青，要烘青，绿茶也分很多种……
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 也不一定是假的，次的而已
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，看你买啥，我看帝都人乐此不疲...我就去买过乳制品
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 假的.
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 不是同一个品种.
<MeaCulpa> 还是推荐铁观音，easy
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 随便用别的不知名的乌龙茶给你当铁观音.
<onlylove> 安溪铁观音……
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 跟你说, 就买普洱就好. 熟的那种就行.
<imtxc> madper_lunch: onlylove 去哪买真的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看看吴裕泰张一元
<madper_lunch> imtxc: 随便一个吴裕泰就行呀
<imtxc> 啊我查查
 * madper_lunch 吴裕泰好过张一元
 * cherrot is back (gone 00:00:51)
<onlylove> 张一元的花茶好
<MeaCulpa> 王府井？
<MeaCulpa> 花茶没有好坏吧...没内涵
<onlylove> 王府井去不得
<madper_lunch> onlylove: 反了吧, 吴裕泰的花茶好过张一元的.
<imtxc> 来个离知春路近的
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 擦 你们居然都知道这么有名的牌子
<onlylove> madper_lunch: 忘了……反正说什么都有，没喝过
<madper_lunch> onlylove: 我两个都喝, 都没少喝.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你看我近期只去过一次就给你比划呢
<madper_lunch> onlylove: 我爷爷只买吴裕泰的花茶, 张一元的确实没有吴裕泰的好.
<imtxc> me
<MeaCulpa> 下次要是去帝都，我们中关村金钱豹吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 花茶根据熏制的绿茶决定的，原材料越好，花茶越好
<madper_lunch> MeaCulpa: 行.
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我以为你字啊帝都呆过很长时间……
 * madper_lunch 还有炒茶的技术. 
<imtxc> 金钱豹是啥
<MeaCulpa> 下次要是去帝都，我们中关村金钱豹吧...进去喝杯咖啡走人，显得阔气
<madper_lunch> MeaCulpa: 不@!
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 帝都金钱豹比魔都的好太多了
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 吴裕泰 是一个地方 还是一个店
<MeaCulpa> 魔都的我真的吃碗面就走了
<MeaCulpa> 当然是单位活动....
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己百度
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> onlylove: 来不及了 速速告诉路径
<onlylove> imtxc: 百度地图
<MeaCulpa> madper_lunch: 说定了，金钱豹
<onlylove> imtxc: 吴裕泰在帝都很多店面
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 等着跟你吃金钱豹
<MeaCulpa> madper_lunch: 那个商业楼叫啥来着，厕所干净，适合金钱豹
<imtxc> 过年回来一定要跟大佬们蹭饭
<MeaCulpa> 话说北京，我的遗憾，是烤肉季
<imtxc> 擦 要换这么多地铁
<MeaCulpa> 据说很不错，站着吃
<MeaCulpa> 站条凳吃，我最喜欢的方式
<onlylove> imtxc: 你在哪呢？盈都大厦是吧
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<imtxc> 地铁13号线 → 地铁4号线 → 地铁9号线 查到的这样走
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.dianping.com/search/branch/2/0_2189656/g0
<hulu> madper_lunch: sub accum {my $n= shift; sub { $n += shift } }; my $a = accum(5);print $a->(5);
<hulu> madper_lunch: 看看这个
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 北京站周边有全聚德么，明天顺路买只鸭子回去尝尝
<onlylove> imtxc:前门或者和平门，别的地方别去
<imtxc> onlylove: 有五道口的？ 那倒比较近
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 特别是北京站超市叫卖的，不能买
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，这个我明白，那种…… 刚看到有双榆树的 等会去看看
<hulu> @\rs: helo
<lpy> madper_lunch: 早～
 * cherrot 有没有卖萌机器人的web service...
<lpy> imtxc: 早～
<maplebeats> cherrot, 黄小鸡？
<imtxc> lpy: 早
<cherrot> maplebeats: 有开放的web service哈？ 我去找找
<imtxc> onlylove: 哇，大众点评上看这个茶庄店好多啊 没有山寨的吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, http://www.simsimi.com/talk.htm
<kk> maplebeats s, ⇪ Talk with SimSimi
<\rs> hulu: hello，你是hulu的？
<stardiviner> 为什么curses termina不能显示和GUI一样多的颜色？
<hulu> @\rs: sub accum {my $n= shift; sub { $n += shift } }; my $a = accum(5);print $a->(5);
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你百度地图搜下总店吧，我记得东四有家
<onlylove> imtxc: 问下madper_lunch，没准他知道有近的
<imtxc> onlylove: 各个店价格都一样么
<imtxc> madper_lunch: 求指路
<\rs> hulu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closure_(computer_science)
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: Closure (computer science) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<onlylove> imtxc: 木有买过，最近也打算去买点……
<hulu> @\rs: 这个中  $n 没有自动释放，那当 accum 结束时，$n 处在什么样的上下文
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩回去走亲戚什么的带点
<hulu> @\rs: 看不明白
<onlylove> imtxc: 吴裕泰网站是不是有毛病，全绿色，点不进去
<onlylove> imtxc: 好了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我去双榆树那家
<imtxc> 金骏眉 是个啥 这么鬼
<onlylove> imtxc: 高档红茶
<\rs> hulu: 仔細看。accum(5) 返回結果，閉包裏 $n 的上下文由 $a->() 函數調用決定，應該是列表上下文
<onlylove> imtxc_away: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2151158.htm
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 金骏眉_百度百科
<hulu> @\rs: accum(5) 返回后 $n 并不自动释放，那么$n 放在哪里
<stardiviner> Linux 下如何移除CNNIC根证书啊？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 那个在浏览器里面搞，和系统没关系
<stardiviner> onlylove: firefox 要怎么搞？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 编辑，首选项，高级
<stardiviner> onlylove: I see.
<eshizhan_> route表和iptables表有什么关系么？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 有查看证书
<onlylove> eshizhan_: 有一定关系吧，我决的没什么关系，如果你机器不做router
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 删了cnnic证书有啥好处？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 中间人攻击……
<stardiviner> onlylove: 需要删除证书么？还是只要移除trust里的那些信任选项就行？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我留着，但是不允许他应用与网络不是更好
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: firefox里有选
<stardiviner> onlylove: 只有一个CNNIC
<stardiviner> ROOT
<onlylove> stardiviner: 直接选不信任就成
<stardiviner> 证书吧？
<MeaCulpa> 恩，不信任
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33284
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国国家防火墙对GitHub进行了中间人攻击
<stardiviner> onlylove: 只有edit trust和delete or distrust，第二个我试了下，直接删除了
<onlylove> stardiviner: 删了就删了呗，又不是什么好东西
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我是怕导致有些网站无法正常访问啊
<MeaCulpa> 删了
<MeaCulpa> 国内无好网站
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，对，删了
<eshizhan_> 目前没有什么网站用的CNNIC
<stardiviner> 反正哥也找补回来了
<onlylove> stardiviner: 什么网站啊？你不记得当年cnnic和3721干的什么活？
<stardiviner> eshizhan_: 有你这句，俺就安心了。。。
<onlylove> 现在cnnic还想洗白
<stardiviner> onlylove: 不记得。。没有听闻，啥干活？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 收钱的 擦 白兴奋了
<onlylove> stardiviner: 那一年，周教主手刃亲孩子3721，从此360声名鹊起，可惜流氓还是流氓
<stardiviner> onlylove: 那和CNNIC有啥关系？
<MeaCulpa> 不怎么上国内网站，不用IE, 还好啦
<onlylove> stardiviner: 当时ie浏览器是重灾区，工具条能占半个屏幕
<MeaCulpa> 不用IE最安逸
<MeaCulpa> 我国人就是喜欢IE,木有办法
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我早就放弃meanwhile了，据说去年改过一次协议
<ikk-> 运行ie的账户,默认就有root权限,哈哈,win7加入了权限管理
<eshizhan_> 继续提问啊，route表和iptables表有什么关系么？懂得给我讲讲哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哎，这几天彻底废了
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你没经历过，你不懂的，当时流行各种工具条，ie工具条成了必争之地，然后就有互相拆台的，互相卸载的，直接打架导致用户系统死机的，我见过壮观的，占半个屏
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我姐就觉得IE安逸，他看见其他浏览器不会用，虽然我真是找不出普通人用浏览器有啥区别。。。
<MeaCulpa> 哪怕用IE, 也不能开BHO啊
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我看见过啊，最多的时候是3个。。。。我有洁癖的，觉不允许工具条存在
<roylez> 46C7193 – Janice	10Gb Blade Switch
<ikk-> 后来IE7的安全等级提高了
<eshizhan_> 国内现在都用360了吧
<ikk-> 后来IE8改进了不少
<stardiviner> eshizhan_: yes
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你才三个，十三个都见过
<eshizhan_> 双内核
<stardiviner> onlylove: ....真是。。。。无法感叹啊
<maplebeats> cherrot, 收钱？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 比较出名的，CNNIC，3721，基本上你不重装windows是不用想卸载干净
<ikk-> sendmail 可以向我自己的 gmail 发邮件吗?
<maplebeats> cherrot, 什么收钱啊
<stardiviner> onlylove: 重装也不见得干净。。。除非是正版啥的。而且后来也会可能被强制安装。
<stlifey> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI5NDI
<kk> stlifey ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Counter-Strike Source Now On Steam For Linux
<py_he> 国人几个用正版……
<ikk-> 很多写病毒的人,都改写IE插件了
<cherrot> maplebeats: simsimi
<onlylove> stardiviner: 那时候还没流氓到写mbr的程度，重装是可以搞定的，但是……反正那几年我linux没怎么长进，windows杀毒水平突飞猛进
<maplebeats> cherrot, 没有啊
<stardiviner> py_he: 不少，我一个比我小好几岁的朋友，在买电脑的时候，推销员说是7正版，于是就加钱买了。。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 国人用的接口不知道靠不靠谱  我用curl测试一下好了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 要带cookie
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我用urllib+cookie，搞定的
<onlylove> cherrot: 正版的7都是没开封的，而且机器上有微软的标签
<onlylove> cherrot: 没有的都盗版
<cherrot> maplebeats: 恩 带了个 JSESSIONID 可这个session id 不过期么？
<cherrot> onlylove: 啥？
<onlylove> cherrot: 哦，又错了……和stardiviner说的
<maplebeats> cherrot, 要过期呀，所以每次都初始化一次呀
<onlylove> stardiviner: 正版7都是没开封的，而且机器上有标签的
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我不相信啥正版盗版的。感觉还是linux安心啊，都是正版。。。。
<stardiviner> onlylove: 幸亏俺只玩了半年的windows。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 我的魅力好高 羞羞ing...
<cherrot> maplebeats: 每次都初始化？ 咋个操作？
<stardiviner> cherrot: gaoji ing？？
<cherrot> stardiviner: nope
<cherrot> stardiviner: 想妹子ing  cc curiosity
<stardiviner> cherrot: curiosity 是你妹子？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...你玩啥呢
<cherrot> stardiviner: nope
<maplebeats> cherrot, 差不多就是这样子https://gist.github.com/maplebeats/4720521
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ t: gist:4720521
<cherrot> maplebeats: 多谢
<onlylove> stardiviner: 是不是妹子还不知道……虽然人说是
<stardiviner> onlylove: curiosity ？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 嗯
<curiosity> - -..
<onlylove> curiosity: 想个办法证明吧
<stardiviner> curiosity: girl ?
<stardiviner> onlylove: 放木马过去
<curiosity> 早知道我说自己是个汉子了
<onlylove> stardiviner: 如果没摄像头呢
<onlylove> 这里边就见过banban一个妹子
<stardiviner> onlylove: 寻找社交关系中的身份信息
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你没见过伪装高手
<stardiviner> onlylove: 嗯，确实，有没有方法查询ADSL用户的注册信息啊？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 其实也没必要刻意伪装……你要是能给查到adsl信息可能会查到户主信息，不一定是本人
<stardiviner> onlylove: 那就再查户主的小孩什么的信息。。。
<onlylove> stardiviner: 那要搞GAJ了
<stardiviner> 如果是蹭网或者在别人家的网络上网，那就对比时间信息，看是否每次都在那个账户上网
<onlylove> stardiviner: 查户主小孩在哪上学应该比较方便
<stardiviner> onlylove: 什么是GAJ啊？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你非要我说公安局
<stardiviner> onlylove: 嗯，我比较呆啊
<curiosity> onlylove, 这里说话也要缩写?
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你就当她是妹子好了
<stardiviner> onlylove: good idea
<onlylove> curiosity: 这边是有log的，可以查，所以尽量不要讲太敏感的东西，把freenode给害了就不好了
<curiosity> onlylove, 明白
<py_he> 有人知道gnome 3 怎么弄3d啊，compiz没几个能用的效果……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: synergy的剪贴板共享出问题了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 收到一封AVTECH发的新年祝贺，仔细一看，是搞项目管理培训的，估计公司就用他们的服务，把我的邮箱也卖了
<pity> 请教：rails 中创建了一个 model 或 scaffold，名为 Post，它有 title 和 content 两个属性，我想给 post 加个状态属性用 status:integer 来表示如何表示呢？
<curiosity> py_he, 现在还用compiz?
<pity> 比如 0 表示开放，1 表示关闭？
<pity> 如何让页面上显示这个 post 是开放或关闭状态而不显示 0 或 1 呢？
<\rs> rails g migration AddStatusToPost status:integer
<py_he> curiosity，不用compiz用什么……
<pity> \rs: 我晕，然后呢？
<curiosity> py_he, GNOME3本身就不错了吧
<superear> 为什么13.04反应这么缓慢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<onlylove> py_he: 很多wm可以玩……
<pity> \rs: status 我在创建 Post 的时候已经写了，我只是不知道如作把 0 和开放，1 和关闭对应起来
<nvfgh> 10.10
<nvfgh> 10.10
<nvfgh> 10.10
<pity> \rs: 是不是要写个 mapping？
<py_he> curiosity: 但没3d有点不爽……
<nvfgh> 10.10
<nvfgh> 10.10
<nvfgh> 10.10
<nvfgh> 10.10
<curiosity> py_he, 你想要什么啊,立方体?
<kk> nvfgh: .. ..
<superear> Gallium 0.4 on ATI 运行良好！
<nvfgh> ubuntu
<nvfgh> 10.10
<nvfgh> 10.10
<py_he> curiosity,主要我挺喜欢那个窗口颤抖和立方体……
<nvfgh> 10.10
<curiosity> nvfgh这货在干什么?
<nvfgh> 玩
<onlylove> curiosity: 不要吱声，等着他被+q
<\rs> pity: 啥mapping?另外爲什麼不用 :boolean
<curiosity> py_he, 立方体有什么用...
<superear> 试试 steam for linux 大量游戏大作
<onlylove> curiosity: 好看呗
<pity> \rs: 因为 status 可能不止有 open 和 close，可能也有 handling
<nvfgh> ^O^
<nvfgh> ^O^
<py_he> nvfgh在刷屏，官方解释闲得蛋疼……
<curiosity> onlylove, 家里有客人的时候好看确实有用..
<nvfgh> ^O^
<nvfgh> -_-||
<superear> 有没有理我的？
<nvfgh> 你去死
<superear> who are you ?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<py_he> curiosity,就为好看，话说当初就是因为3d效果才上了linux这条贼船……
<pity> \rs: 上午我写了两遍 :bool 和 :booling 都不对，居然是 :bloolean
<roylez> palomino|working: 渣渣working好几年了，出来拉磨
<palomino|working> = =
<curiosity> py_he, kde不错
<nvfgh> 垃圾
 * palomino|working 揍主席
<superear> unity 独孤求败
<nvfgh> 垃圾
<superear> ä½ =shit
<madper_lunch> unity是啥?
<py_he> curiosity，KDE是不错，就是有些GTK的软件在KDE下变得其丑无比……
<superear> unity =ubuntu 默认界面
<onlylove> imadper: 话说你都在那些店里买茶的，和imtxc说下
<py_he> unity不习惯……
<\rs> pity: 你是不是叫 pityonline ？怎麼開發 rails 了？
<curiosity> py_he, kde有专门设置gtk界面的
<superear> 在下表示用windows 不习惯
<onlylove> imadper: 顺便和我说下，有时间去买点金奖绣球尝尝味道
<superear> ubuntu足以干掉封闭的mac
<imadper> onlylove: 马连道呀.
<onlylove> imadper: 那地方有点远……北京站附近呢
<ikk-> sendmail 可以向我的 gmail 发邮件吗?
<ikk-> 可以我就安装了
<pity> \rs: 是。领导让用啥咱就用啥。
<imadper> onlylove: 不知道, 我没去那边买过茶叶.
<onlylove> imadper: 东四倒是有家吴裕泰……
<pity> \rs: 反正我都差不多从 0 开始学，学什么都一样
<py_he> curiosity,这个我还真不知道……
<onlylove> ikk-: 只要你的邮件不被列为垃圾邮件，随便postfix exim qmail sendmail
<superear> 各位有无使用mac却用windows的？这等人装x也！
<imadper> onlylove: 吴裕泰大把.
<onlylove> imadper: 我在纠结鸭子还是茶叶……
<imadper> 说话的时候学文言文之乎者也的, 也挺装x的.
<superear> 终于有人回话了！
<MeaCulpa> 没觉得
<curiosity> py_he, 其实我用的也就是amule,smplayer...
<onlylove> 你应该觉得mac用intel处理器就是个失败，如果继续power就没法装windows
<\rs> ikk-: 如果用 SMTP Authentication 的客戶端比如 msmtp，你就不需要 postfix/exim 這類重量級產品了。如果需要發垃圾郵件的話，獨立ip得有 MX 記錄而且沒有列在灰名單裏
<py_he> curiosity，木有amule的电脑不是好电脑啊
<superear> power处理器构架性价比在个人计算机界已经山穷水尽了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> mldonkey
<MeaCulpa> superear: 价格还不是自己乱定的
<MeaCulpa> amule crash狂，还是mldonkey好
<ikk-> \rs: 我只想发邮件到自己和某个同事的gmail里面, 用于 redmine 的
<superear> power 处理器比x86 功耗还要大
<roylez> superear: 要不然怎么好意思叫power
<archl> .
<\rs> ikk-: redmine 真實慢得出奇，你們用什麼 code review 套件
<ikk-> \rs: 虽然 redmine 已经可以利用 gmail 的接口发,但我不想邮件从google服务器发出,而是从我自己的服务器
<archl> ed2k 怎么觉得无用呢。。。
<superear> 有消息说苹果要全面采用ARM，不知真假！
<MeaCulpa> superear: 基于POWER架构的Cell处理器在世界绿色集群(运算能力/功耗)排名里好多年都是第一
<archl> 下载东西觉得没用。。。
<\rs> ikk-: 還有網頁版 git 比如 gitlab 這樣的
<ikk-> \rs: 我这里不慢,昨天刚安装的
<py_he> MeaCulpa,习惯用amule了……
<ikk-> \rs: ruby1.9.3
<\rs> ikk-: 還有 wiki 等等
<onlylove> superear: 这里有IBM的人，你不要乱讲
<superear> 现在就败了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 烂的确是烂，贵 :)
<\rs> ikk-: thin?
<ikk-> \rs: webrick
<superear> ibm=球
<ikk-> \rs: 自带的
<imadper> superear: ... ibm怎么了
<onlylove> imadper: 智慧地球什么的，简称球
<\rs> ikk-: webrick 略慢啊
<superear> ibm最近有点飘
<archl> 圆滑啊
<ikk-> \rs: 就3个人用用,局域网内
<ikk-> ruby script/rails server webrick -e production -p80
<MeaCulpa> superear: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOP500
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: TOP500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MeaCulpa> 现在最牛的是arm+nvidia
<ikk-> \rs: 可能你用的时候是 ruby1.8 ,所以慢
<ikk-> \rs: 第一次加载是慢的,需要2秒,之后都是 Completed 200 OK in 118ms (Views: 31.5ms | ActiveRecord: 30.3ms)
<IsoaSFlus> .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8318911/why-does-html-think-chucknorris-is-a-color/12630675
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ Why does HTML think “chucknorris” is a color? - Stack Overflow
<superear> 來點傳統的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Chuck Norris逆天
<archl> chuck norris ？
<archl> 某动作？
<\rs> ikk-: 我是 1.9.3 兩週前的 git 版本，都是 1s 左右
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 咋不用aix
<ikk-> \rs: 你的CPU是什么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啊？ chucknorris能作为#color??!!
<superear> 不知到納粹時期希總用的是什麼牌子的計算設備？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 太烂，改造麻烦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他无所不能
<ikk-> bogomips	: 5599.94
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 当然那么多用RHEL的也很奇怪
<ikk-> model name	: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E6300  @ 2.80GHz
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 拍脑袋想的吧
<onlylove> superear: 据说……IBM给纳粹屠杀犹太人提供过设备
<\rs> ikk-: 現在訪問不到，算了不提了
<ikk-> 好吧
<superear> 球也，球也！
<archl> roylez: 主席。你在我心里就是搞笑席。
 * archl 无法用新电脑了。
<imadper> archl: 不, 他是坏席. 就算是搞笑席, 也是坏笑席.
<archl> imadper: 他还不够坏，只是有些孩子气。
<imadper> archl: 暴力执法...
<huntxu> archl: 看到你說別人孩子氣，覺得很好玩
<imtxc> imadper: 这里的茶叶没你说的一两三百的嘛
<archl> huntxu: 嗯嗯。
<imadper> imtxc: 哪里?
<superear> 各位有無在211高校之類高校就讀過？
<roylez> archl imadper 你俩都是渣渣
<imtxc> 吴语泰
<archl> huntxu: 帅胡。
<huntxu> superear: imadper 是211的
<huntxu> roylez: 你突然活了。。。。
<superear> 有無計算機系的？
<MeaCulpa> 211这里大把的吧
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<roylez> huntxu: 台湾不留我
<archl> roylez:  喳喳叫去，叫到他们要你。
<huntxu> roylez: 被人踢回來了？
<imtxc> imadper: 不是假的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己看金骏眉多钱
<imadper> imtxc: 铁观音?
 * imadper 铁观音全假.
<roylez> huntxu: 我忍不了台北的房租，先跑了
<imtxc> imadper: 碧罗春，
<archl> roylez: 多少万啊
<roylez> imadper: 什么说法？铁观音全假？
<huntxu> roylez: 我大人民幣1對3還活不下去？
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 那玩意不了解... 喝完铁观音, 后来一直喝的普洱.
<roylez> imadper: 这乌龙茶，至于么
<roylez> huntxu: 1对4.7
<superear> 清華大學 出版社的 c語言那本最厚的有無學完的？
<imadper> roylez: 恩, 铁观音, 都是不知名的乌龙茶随便凑出来的.
<imtxc> 他的铁观音一斤一千
<onlylove> 最厚的那本？
<superear> 是的
<roylez> imadper: 反正乌龙茶就这德行...闻着香就行...
<onlylove> 叫什么名字……
<superear> 忘了
<MeaCulpa> superear: 我与你有缘，我211, CS毕业，现在还在POWER里打字
<imtxc> 算了不管了已经买了
<imadper> roylez: 恩. 改喝熟茶普洱吧.
<roylez> imadper: 我喝矿泉水
<superear> 唉，鄙人自學
<MeaCulpa> superear: C语言最厚的书是我枕头之一.在微软送我SQL Server DBA手册之前
<imadper> roylez: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> superear: 话说真的有缘，POWER啥都差，就是能耗出色...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 是那本 c how to program 吗?
<roylez> imadper: 自来水那德行，烧茶也泡不出啥好的啊
<MeaCulpa> superear: 你居然戳中POWER唯一的优点...
<superear> 錯，是能耗---性能比太高！
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: C 语言编程那本？我记得是人民邮电的，不是清华
<superear> ^_^
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是那本，他说的不是
<imtxc> 去海淀公园看看
<MeaCulpa> superear: 恩，比例
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 蛋痛
<superear> 禿飄教授寫的！
<ikk-> http://www.cf899.com/Html/pian/201103/1614.html
<kk> ikk- s, ⇪ 小心迷魂药 别闻大蒜、铁观音--赚钱|如何赚钱|如何快速赚钱|赚钱技术|网络赚钱|实用技术|小吃技术|创业技术―创富技术网
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 手机终于升级到4.1.2了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk：kk酱好萌
<superear> 清華大學出版社的！
<onlylove> superear: 秃瓢？谭浩强？
<imtxc> 他家花茶闻着很香
<superear> yes
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 对!!!
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 又黑谭上叔
 * imadper 谭浩强的书, 有很厚?!
<onlylove> nonono 谭浩强的例子在GCC上过不去
<MeaCulpa> THQ不厚啊
<ikk-> 如有人想你推销铁观音、大蒜、海味、干货、药材、土特产等产品，又建议你闻一下或者品尝一下，你一定要注意了。
<superear> 有，綠皮的
<MeaCulpa> THQ玩Turbo C的吧？
<lpy> imadper: 节操很厚
<imadper> lpy: 早.
<onlylove> 嗯 Turbo C 2
<lpy> imadper: 早
<lpy> onlylove: 早
<imadper> lpy: 那个 gnash, 弄的我连flash都不能播放了.
<imadper> lpy: 你装的是哪个包?
<onlylove> lpy: 早
<lpy> imadper: yaourt那个呀
<imadper> lpy: 说名字.
<lpy> imadper: 你是自己手动的？
<imadper> lpy
<stardiviner> imadper: 我卸载完了就好了啊。。。
<imadper> lpy: 恩.
<imadper> stardiviner: 我也是卸载了就好了.
<lpy> gnash-common gnash-gtk
<imadper> lpy: 这个不是aur吧.
<superear> 話說，最牛彼得人是發明c語言與unix的貝爾實驗室 幕後真英雄某某某！
<imadper> lpy: 这两个是社区的吧.
<MeaCulpa> superear: 不是幕后吧，K?
<lpy> imadper: owo
<lpy> imadper: 我自己搞错了？
<imadper> lpy: .
<onlylove> 丹尼斯不是已经去天国了
<onlylove> 肯还活着
<superear> 而非敲不死！
<MeaCulpa> T, R, K, 都挂了？
<lpy> imadper: 装完后firefox目录下会有个.so
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。谭书的例题是有些在gcc上过不去
<MeaCulpa> 哦K没挂
<imadper> lpy: 不管了, 不用了.
<superear> 哪一個，說來聽聽
<soiamso> Hiso-kksaimoe: 废话
<onlylove> Hiso-kksaimoe: 基本过不去
<imtxc> roylez: 主席万岁
<lpy> imadper: lol
<ikk-> Hiso-kksaimoe: TC2.0的代码
<imadper> lpy: 你能vaapi?
<archl> roylez:  万岁
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 蛋疼，高中住宿党表示没电脑只能用gcc来学了，不过用了gcc就发现ide都是浮云
<lpy> imadper: 不能
<imadper> lpy: 要装libva的.
<soiamso> Hiso-kksaimoe: 用CLang 试试
 * MeaCulpa unix的K和K&R的K和awk的K都是这老头...怪不得awk弄得想C解释器
<ikk-> Hiso-kksaimoe: 现在都是 C++11 和 C++99 了吧
<lpy> imadper: 知道  但是不能用   无解
<lpy> imadper: 跟我的破CPU有关系？
<superear> clang 有無瞭解的？
<imadper> lpy: no, 显卡.
<\rs> Brian Kernighan
<soiamso> Hiso-kksaimoe: 不是C吗？
<lpy> imadper: 我这一代的intel是木有显卡的
<Hiso-kksaimoe> ？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 什么不是c
<superear> llvm？
<imtxc> imadper: 我不懂，求别上当
<imadper> lpy: 所以跟你的cpu没关系, 只看你的显卡!
<superear> 自己google！
 * MeaCulpa T 也还没挂...
<lpy> imadper: A卡。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 买普洱!!!! 铁屁股观音
<imadper> lpy: a卡可以的. 4570就可以.
<ikk-> Hiso-kksaimoe: http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/string/string/find/
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: string::find - C++ Reference
<soiamso> Hiso-kksaimoe: 但是谭的C应该能过去的
<onlylove> imadper: 普尔太贵……
<lpy> imadper: 我就是4570的样子
<jarod_ch_> 又没有什么好的代码贴图网站啊
<superear> ubuntu的a卡驅動已經很好了尤其3d
<imadper> onlylove: ...买熟茶, 贵吗?!
<jarod_ch_> irc上贴代码不给力啊
<imtxc> imadper: 买了碧罗春
<imadper> imtxc: 不熟悉那东西.
<lpy> imadper: 使用vaapi  smplayer用不了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 过不去的自然是少数啊
<imadper> jarod_ch_: http://code.bulix.org/
<onlylove> 碧螺春……比较香的茶叶
<soiamso> Hiso-kksaimoe: 推荐用Clang ，起码错误代码好看点吧
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<imadper> lpy: 你用的开源驱动?
<superear> 開發者說：clang要超越gcc
<imtxc> 恩，我看着铁观音渣就没买
<lpy> imadper: 正所谓 只闻其声   不见其影
<lpy> imadper: 嗯   开源驱动
<Hiso-kksaimoe> clang是编译器？
<superear> yes
<imadper> lpy: 忘了要用什么了, 你自己查查吧.
<imtxc> superear: 开发的人都说要超越
<lpy> imadper: 闭源死机。。。你又不是没见过。。。
<onlylove> Hiso-kksaimoe: 很明显，bsd默认的
<Hiso-kksaimoe> arm平台的兼容么？
 * ofan uses clang+llvm
<soiamso> Hiso-kksaimoe: 而且觉得谭的书不实际，起码也要教会用glib这个东东才算及格。
<imadper> lpy: ...忘了... 我一直用的闭源
<ofan> Hiso-kksaimoe: 支持arm
<superear> 是的
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我觉得还是用gcc好点，
<lpy> imadper: 嗯。。。错的是世界。。。
<superear> 應該兼容
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 手机上不想太折腾
<\rs> Kernighan-Lin algorithm
<onlylove> Hiso-kksaimoe: 据说clang编译速度比gcc快
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<ikk-> Hiso-kksaimoe: 他那书是 C89 或 C90 级别吧
<superear> gcc 當然 clang還有一段路要走
<soiamso> onlylove: 得到的目标 代码用O3的话也比gcc快
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 不是很在乎这个，我在手机上不会处理那些依赖多到恐怖的源码树
<imtxc> cherrot: 擦，tx渣怎么挂个国旗
<superear> 使得很多情況下比gcc快
<soiamso> 快1/3应该没有问题
<onlylove> soiamso: 不是代码执行速度，是编译时间，就是clang编译省时间
<superear> 不曉得
<cherrot> imtxc: 是不是微软中国时代的。。。
<superear> 微軟=渣
<imtxc> cherrot: 就渣腾讯的
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。我冒昧问一句，源里有clang么
<superear> you
<superear> 有
<\rs> WYSIAYG
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我看看
<superear> 叫llvm
<superear> 包含clang
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 谭浩强完全不理会系统编程吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 貌似国旗法规定想挂自己的旗就必须带上国旗？ lol
<imadper> llvm怎么会包含clang?
<\rs> m4
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 谭浩强完全不理会系统编程，和K&R的最大区别...
<cherrot> imtxc: 旁边是俩掉了色的tencent 哈哈
<imadper> ubuntu打包不至于这么二吧
<ikk-> p   llvm-3.0                           - Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM)
<imtxc> cherrot: 没认出来。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 要知道谭浩强的书以前我们学校，连房地产专业都要学
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。vc6.0真心ep。。。
<ikk-> p   clang                              - Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM), C language
 * MeaCulpa 它那么写也没办法，哈哈
<ofan> 为毛zsh最后加载profile
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 其实我觉得非专业教lisp/java用途比C大，没有想明白学校那帮人想什么的
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 蛋痛。。。。刷完4.1.2bin/和xbin/被还原，，，，‘
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 学校老师一辈子就搞这个
<superear> 國產麒麟系統 偷用bsd代碼與gpl許可軟件代碼可惡！
<cherrot> maplebeats: gist 是什么东东？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 先上自己编译的busybox...
<cherrot> maplebeats: 只是个代码片段？
<ikk-> Clang project is a C, C++, Objective C and Objective C++ front-end for the LLVM compiler.
<imtxc> 麒麟是什么东东
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 而且现在都互联时代了，也不用理会编译器大小，还 Turbo C 感觉太搞笑了，
<imadper> imtxc: 神兽.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 神兽
<superear> 自己google
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 那不是国产linux发行版？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我弱爆了  木有看懂那段。。
<ikk-> 全球版本
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<superear> 我一大學基本沒上的都能看懂，，，，
<imtxc> 麒麟也有操作系统？这么嚎
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1464986-1-1.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 报告称2亿IT人士喜欢Windows平板而非iPad_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<ikk-> 下次占领火星, 就是 全人类 版本
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 恩要我说理科学py，工科学lisp, CS学C, 其它的学awk...
<superear> 取名叫麒麟os
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 是叫什么。。。中标麒麟？
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在麒麟和中标合并了，叫中标麒麟
<soiamso> Hiso-kksaimoe: freebsd 基本用Clang编译出来
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<\rs> ofan: Kernighan-Lin 用的方法不是每次貪心找最優交換
<imtxc> 中标又是个啥。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那样我得学lisp
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我就不喜欢win的平板，更加不喜欢ipad，当然我不是it人士
<ofan> \rs: ?啥东西
<onlylove> imtxc: 中标普华
<superear> 別，free 一直用gcc最近才換clang
<MeaCulpa> 2亿IT人士... 很荣幸偶比2亿人有品味了
<ZhuangYa> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33400
<ikk-> 中国标准?
<kk> ZhuangYa ⇪ ti: Solidot | SSL/TLS/DTLS大漏洞：还原明文
<imtxc> 带中字头的没啥好玩意儿
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<superear> freebsd
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 中学。。。
<ofan> ikk-: 你跟kk是啥关系
<imadper> imtxc: 鄙校躺枪.
<superear> 微軟=且衡=漏洞
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 好像真不是什么好玩意
<soiamso> Hiso-kksaimoe: 也就是Clang是 Apple 支助搞出来的东西
<imtxc> 啊，快倒传说中的海淀黄装了
<ikk-> ofan: 我就是kk
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<ofan> ikk-: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 鄙校全名的话, 是国字开头的.
<ofan> kk之父
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk：抽他
<ikk-> ofan: 哈
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk酱是我的
<ofan> 还是之母？
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，别是中头就好
<superear> 別，clang完全有可能超過gcc
<imadper> imtxc: 鄙校叫国立xx xx
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 高中生？
<imadper> imtxc: 是国字头的.
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 恩.
<imtxc> imadper: 你们是那个国
<imadper> imtxc: 民国.
<onlylove> ssl如果可以完全还原明文……是不是说，墙要升级了，方校长会不会很快利用啊
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<superear> gcc5.x要學clang模塊化，但是一個絕對的大工程！
<MeaCulpa> 民国~
<ikk-> ofan: 我是男的... 这都问
<imtxc> imadper: 跟红旗没关系
<Hiso-kksaimoe> （死
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<ZhuangYa> onlylove: 肯定。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 3点有会，4点行吗
<imtxc> 主席归位了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以
<superear> who is who？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<imtxc> roylez: 干嘛回来么
<ikk-> superear: nothing important
<Hiso-kksaimoe> unable to locate package lvm
<onlylove> Hiso-kksaimoe: lvm和llvm是两个东西
<ikk-> Hiso-kksaimoe: aptitude search llvm
<superear> sorry 包依賴問題
<superear> 是的
<superear> 可能
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 有llvm
<ikk-> Hiso-kksaimoe: lvm没听说过.
<soiamso> Hiso-kksaimoe: llvm-3.1 也有
<ofan> zsh配置加载顺序太恶心了
<superear> 是的，肯定有
<imtxc> 好大的风我擦
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 2.9的‘
<soiamso> ikk-: 也就是lvm2
<ikk-> soiamso: 哦
<superear> zsh不經過調理，默認是很難用的
<superear> er。。。。。
<superear> 人哪？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。
<vikey> 有木有极客频道.....
<superear> 誰在微軟實習過？
<ZhuangYa> ofan:  怎么说？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 在微软实习TAT
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我好想肉身翻墙
<ofan> 先加载用户配置再加载全局
<superear> 我想去，但沒機會
<imadper> sup
<imadper> superear: 你是搞什么方向的?
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 其实我想去高通。。。
<superear> 家裏噸
<ofan> 尼玛全局配置每个系统不一样
<ofan> 我想去火星
<superear> 你想去白宮
<ofan> 你想去自宫
<lpy> 。。。
<imtxc> 北京的地名好猥琐
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 怎么说
<imtxc> 居然还有特2路公交车
<superear> tor已被封禁！！！！
<palomino|working> ...
<superear> 節哀順便
<ofan> imtxc: 京城特色
<imtxc> ofan: 不是这庙就是那坟
<ZhuangYa> superear: 啥？
<ofan> imtxc: 说明历史悠久
<ZhuangYa> imtxc: 奶子房
<superear> ubuntu裏有定位gfw ip地址的軟件！
<imtxc> ofan: 还有地方叫奶子房
<ofan> 听说过
<lpy> imtxc: 毕竟北京是去西天最快的地方。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 干嘛的
<lpy> imtxc: 。。。
<superear> 有無興趣？
<ZhuangYa> 北京不是还有上地呢么
<imtxc> 944路  奶子房空。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 北京有没有地狱门
<ZhuangYa> 其实没觉得奶子房这个名字猥琐啊一只。。
<superear> 玩玩暗黑血統就行了，還那啥
<ZhuangYa> 其实三里屯这名字特别土你们不觉得么
<ofan> ZhuangYa: 对，很正规的一个名字
<imtxc> ofan: tianan
<superear> 實話說：現在只有google app engine 一個是免費的且能用的，別的全掛了！
<superear> pn也白瞎
<superear> vpn
<imadper> ofan: ^^
<onlylove> 洋葱头造挂了N久了
 * ZhuangYa 干活去了。。
<onlylove> nimei.org……这主机名……
<alvin_rxg> Title: 笑林广记 | 我喜欢的博客合集 (@ nimei.org)
<ofan> gae早挂了
<superear> 那是你不會用
<jarod_ch_> GAE　上python搭建的翻墙代理是我用过最快的
<superear> 也許，我有同感
<jarod_ch_> superear: 不是封了端口么
<jarod_ch_> 443
<jarod_ch_> 还是多少的
<superear> 那是你不會用
<jarod_ch_> 那个时候我还没学python
<maplebeats> cherrot, 呃啊哦
<cherrot> maplebeats: 没事  我用那个人人网的项目试一下
<ikk-> heroku 好卡,不然也可以用来翻墙
<superear> python perl搭配用
 * imadper 
<maplebeats> cherrot, 那个很简单的
<maplebeats> cherrot, https://github.com/maplebeats/pyqq/blob/master/bot.py
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ t: pyqq/bot.py at master · maplebeats/pyqq · GitHub
 * imadper 我买的4块钱一个月的ssh, 在学校, 走ipv6, 下载速度5mb/s
<cherrot> maplebeats: 恩 它是用的 requests.session  这些库我都没用过 lol
<ofan> imadper: 没节操
<imadper> ofan: 怎么了?
<ofan> 幸亏没买我的
<imadper> ofan: 你的vpn, 在我学校超级慢...
<superear> 通過ipv6訪問ipv4也是一個途徑
<imadper> ofan: 你说下载呀? 那不怪我, 我看的youtube
<ofan> imadper: 你位置不好
<imadper> ofan: 可能.
<maplebeats> cherrot, 噗
<imadper> ofan: 我看的youtube, 这算有节操吧?
<ofan> 广东用香港的最好
<cherrot> maplebeats: 怎么了？
<superear> 我一般看vimeo
<maplebeats> cherrot, 没啥。。。
<\rs> vimeo 也封了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这里好多进口东西
<superear> 比youtube略好，個人觀點
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 为什么看到了maplebaets菊苣的名字
<maplebeats> 引用”重庆的男的   不会做饭是娶不到老婆的。。。。“
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，在Metro?
<superear> 你英語好嗎？
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, ......
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 帝都Metro远不如魔都
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<maplebeats> 我很心碎
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> broke down
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 还行，我瞅瞅
<superear> 建議大家學學Deutsch
<maplebeats> superear, 那是什么
<superear> 德語
<superear> 英語<德語！！！！
<pity> ruby gems 的依赖关系太傻逼了！
<superear> 不懂ruby
<gfrog> pity: 怎么又折腾起ruby了？
<superear> 日本人弄得吧
<superear> ruby好象是
<pity> gfrog: 干活儿要用
<pity> superear: 是
<ikk-> pity: 哪里傻逼? 具体说说
<pity> ikk-: 装个 rails 程序，要降级，安装低版本还装不上
<ikk-> pity: 哪个gem怎么傻逼
<superear> 跟perl是否有相通之處？
<ikk-> pity: 这是gem的作者写gem依赖文件时,没写好而已.
<ikk-> pity: 每个gem的依赖都是gem的作者自己写的配置文件
<pity> ikk-: http://t.co/AzvtHxko
<kk> pity s, ⇪ Twitter / pityonline: http://t.co/AzvtHxko
<pity> ikk-: 这太扯了，开发一个软件就在这个版本上开发，装另一个软件又要另一个版本，你说这不扯的么
<superear> 話說有的語言版本與版本之間都有的不同用的說，唉
<pity> ikk-: git@github.com:tgraham/TicketsTickets.git git@github.com:dim/retrospectiva.git 有兴趣装装这两个试试
<ikk-> pity: 那你可以别用这个作者写的gem嘛
<pity> superear: ruby 做到了彻底不兼容
<ikk-> pity: 用其他作者的
<superear> 什麼時候計算機能自我編程？？？
<pity> ikk-: 呃，有吗？其实我只是想参考一下那个程序
<ikk-> p.extra_deps=[["gem_a",">=1.0.0"]["gem_b",">0.2.4"],["gem_c"]]
<pity> ikk-: 想先在本地跑起来看看那个程序是什么效果
<pity> ikk-: 但 bundles 都装不好
<ikk-> 写依赖时,不小心把 >= 写成了 ==
<ikk-> pity: bundles 也是根据依赖判断的
<pity> ikk-: 这依赖也太傻逼了
<ikk-> pity: 你可以安装多个版本的gem
<superear> 你是想運行行程序還是想做封裝？
<ikk-> gem install xxx --version=1.1
<pity> ikk-: 不是，gem 'rails', '3.1.0.rc4' gem 'sprockets', '= 2.0.0.beta.10' 这种纯粹是故意这么写的，当时就得用那个版本
<ikk-> pity: 作者故意的.
<pity> superear: 想运行啊，但 bundles 装不对也运行不起来的
<pity> ikk-: 当然是故意的
<ikk-> pity: 作者为了减少维护量
<pity> ikk-: 因为用别的版本的 gem 他的程序跑不起来
<pity> ikk-: 现在根本谈不上维护了，只能死掉了，因为现在 ruby，rails，gems 版本都已经更新到很高了
<ikk-> pity: 那就fork这个作者的代码,自己修改一下
<pity> ikk-: 他写了一大片 gems，我只改报错的那几个都不行
<ikk-> pity: 这个作者一定是很久没维护他的项目了
<pity> ikk-: 最操蛋的是它们自己的各版本互不兼容
<pity> ikk-: 两年也不算久
<superear> 作者压根没更新，可能
<ikk-> pity: 那就只能慢慢修改他的代码,或用别的替代
<superear> 包依赖问题确实是个头疼的事
<pity> ikk-: 唉，没时间
<pity> ikk-: 我只能简单参考下了，可惜看不到效果
<ikk-> pity: 这网站不错 https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: The Ruby Toolbox - Know Your Options!
<superear> 干嘛非要ruby
<pity> ikk-: 谢谢，有时间学习一下
<imadper> superear: 因为自己不是老板, 不能决定用什么.
<pity> superear: 用 ruby 实现快
<ikk-> pity: 你可以同时安装多个不同版本的gem
<pity> imadper: 对我来说用什么都行
<imadper> pity: 恩, 因为我们只是打工的.
<ofan> ruby漏洞爆了
<pity> imadper: 不止是因为这点，最重要的是我懂得少
<ikk-> 有时候只要完成任务就行.
<imadper> pity: :-) 同少.
<superear> 包依赖问题不要纠结，工作的话目前对于新手还得是windows！
<Hiso-android> ...
<Hiso-android> hi
<kk> Hiso-android, 好.. . ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 3.36天
<kingheaven> MeaCulpa, 这里可以灌水?
<MeaCulpa> kingheaven: 水库
<pity> imadper: 如果武功深厚，自己就可以决定如何实现了
<MeaCulpa> kingheaven: fedora-zh 帽帽的领导们要开会的，不打扰
<Hiso-android> kk: kk娘好萌~~~^_^~~~
<kingheaven> MeaCulpa, 了解
<kk> Hiso-android, 我从来没有听说过它。 ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 3.36天
<night_> 各位大神都忙什么呢
<Hiso-android> 。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这都被乃看穿了。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪还没有放假嘛？
<night_> 有没有佳人帮我搞定一个xen的问题阿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们丫都不敢去
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没，坚守
<Hiso-android> kk: 我明明昨天才说过的π_π
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 在那没啥好说的 @@
<kk> Hiso-android, 这是很好的信息。 ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 3.35天
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那里的风气...动不动irc会议啥的，受不了
<Hiso-android> kk: 一点都不好啊T_T
<kk> Hiso-android, 谁是你最喜欢的科幻小说作家吗？ ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 3.35天
<lpy> Hiso-android: 调戏kk么...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 再说久用Fedora而不喷帽帽的，可能性只有一个...
<pity> ikk-: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/167122
<night_> xen不需要安装操作系统么
<kingheaven> 帽帽是啥?
<kingheaven> MeaCulpa, 你到底是不是我摸的啊...我被搞糊涂了
<ikk-> pity: 这个版本不存在啊
<Hiso-android> kk: 科幻小说？诶。。。ms不看的，侦探小说行么，我最喜欢阿加莎克里斯蒂的侦探小说
<MeaCulpa> kingheaven: ? 你啥意思，要我报员工号，notes id啊？
<superear> fedora  core 我曾提交过一个漏洞，不知fedora team稀里糊涂 给归到内核级漏洞，汗！
<ikk-> pity: 哪个gem依赖这个版本? 可以修改那个gem
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: Fedora喷帽帽没啥影响啊。内部人喷Fedora的话，Fedora的devel响应还是很快的。
<kk> Hiso-android, 是的，我喜欢它，尤其是菲利普K.迪克的作品。  ㍧ 
<onlylove> night_: 你又来了？那个问题搞好了？
<kingheaven> MeaCulpa, 不是啊. 你刚才说主席是, 给我的感觉好像你不是...
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<imadper> superear: 如果最后归到内核漏洞里面了, 那他就是一个内核漏洞.
<pity> ikk-: rails 3.1.0.rc4 就依赖它
<Hiso-android> kk: 那是谁？@_@
<imadper> superear: 给bugzilla id看看.
<night_> onlylove, 那个问题，哥决定每一个kenerl 每一个gcc每一个发行版，排列组合编译一个版本
<ikk-> pity: kk@ub5~ >rails -v
<ikk-> Rails 3.2.9
<kk> Hiso-android, 什么是“，”是指什么？  ㍧ 
<night_> oracle都是这么干的，所以我放弃了。。。
<ikk-> pity: 你还用 rc4 啊
<ikk-> pity: 你还 3.1
<pity> ikk-: 我把这两个 gem 都去掉版本号，最后还要安装 sprocket
<night_> onlylove, 玩过xen么
<superear> fedora core 时期，
<onlylove> night_: 没有
<Hiso-android> kk: 那个人。。。你前面提到的
<pity> ikk-: 不是我用啊，是那个程序的 Gemfile 里限制的
<ikk-> pity: 哦
<kk> Hiso-android, 这是否有意义吗？  ㍧ 
<superear> 早就跳到ubuntu了
<ikk-> pity: 那真是草蛋了
<pity> ikk-: 我的是 3.2.8
<superear> 现在在launchpad
<Hiso-android> kk: 好吧，也许是没什么意义（我不认识他。。。）
<night_> 群里有没有女的阿，求约炮，嘿嘿
<kk> .
<pity> ikk-: 本来我电脑里都是最新版的，但组里开发用的 ruby 1.9.3-p194 我只能把原来的卸了换成这个
<night_> 我去，连约炮这么敏感的话题都没有人大理我阿。。。。
<Hiso-android> kk: 。。。这算是吐槽么
<ikk-> pity: ruby可以升级到最新的,完全兼容的.
<imadper> superear: 那你觉得那个问题本来不是应该属于kernel的?
<superear> 个人认为不是
<ikk-> pity: p194也还行,不算旧
<superear> 可能引起连锁反应吧
<pity> ikk-: 我原来是 p374 的，不能装我们的开发框架，降到 p194 后才能用
<ikk-> pity: 不会吧...
<pity> ikk-: 真事儿
<imadper> superear: 什么问题.
<ikk-> pity:
<superear> 崩溃
<ikk-> pity: 具体报什么错
<imadper> superear: 你觉得不是, 所以就说那些开发糊涂?
<pity> ikk-: 我都吐槽好几天了
<pity> ikk-: 忘了，没时间处理它
<imadper> pity: gem就是很弱智.
<pity> ikk-: 一看不兼容就赶紧换了，我没功夫帮 ruby 处理依赖
<imadper> pity: 我电脑里是1.9, 但是openshit是1.8那会儿, 就不行.
<ikk-> pity: 你应该发到 paste , 或提交到 github 的 ruby 里的 issue
<superear> 不能这样说，因为我还没能力做内核，小弟子亏不如啊
<pity> imadper: 就兼容性太坑了
<pity> ikk-: 信息量太大了
<imadper> superear: rh里一帮白痴, 不过内核那块儿还是有高人把关的.
<imadper> superear: 如果不是内核的bug, 不会被划进去的.
<pity> imadper: 等你发现 1.9.3-p194 跟 p374 都不兼容时你就知道了
<superear> 那是，我也一头雾水
<imadper> pity: 感觉连python都不如呀....
<lolicon> 有人用过这个不？ https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim
<superear> 话说 fedora core 最后一个版本是什么来着？
<pity> imadper: 至少用 python 时没对版本兼容性感到太大的压力，不是 2.7 就是 3
<kk> lolicon ⇪ t: spf13/spf13-vim · GitHub
<ikk-> pity: 管他呢,发上去再说.
<stardiviner> Emacs有没有统一的对多种编程语言的help工具？ 比如，ruby-ri，python-pydoc，c-man，等等之类的。我不是单独的一个ri-emacs，而是统一的。Vim下有这种统一的框架包。不知道Emacs下有没有，我google了一下，没找到啊。求高手推荐。
<superear> 大家觉得unity界面到底如何呀，是否上手？
 * imadper 
<stardiviner> superear: 你自己用着上手就是上手，这种问题何必问别人呢
<ikk-> superear: 我用 gnome-shell , unity 太卡了
<pity> ikk-: 嗯！烦死那帮该死的自己不兼容自己的软件作者们
 * imadper unity在我看来, 比gnome-shell还差...
<night_> unity就是屎 中的屎 的屎 的屎
<superear> 因为我要了解一下
 * lolicon awesome 飘过 …… 键盘控的胜利
<ofan> mac飘过
 * imadper stumpwm 飘过
<archl> unity 的缺点 - 操作古怪。不统一。
<archl> 视觉效果差劲。
<onlylove> http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E6%9B%BE%E8%BD%B6%E5%8F%AF+%E6%AF%9B%E9%98%BF%E6%95%8F&FORM=Z9LH8
<imadper> 慢的要死, 严重依赖鼠标
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 曾轶可 毛阿敏 - 必应 Bing
<lolicon> archl: 名字还叫 unity ...
<ikk-> unity 如果流畅一点,就好了
<archl> 都跑到左上角又。。。
<imadper> 如果直接快捷键序列, 还可以考虑.
<archl> ikk-: 够流畅了 和 windows 7 差不多啊。
<lolicon> https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim <<< 有人用过这个不？
<kk> lolicon ⇪ t: spf13/spf13-vim · GitHub
<archl> imadper: 可以序列窗口
<ikk-> archl: 我这里卡, 搜索一个软件, 卡0.5秒
<superear> 我因为某种原因对unity以往情深
<imadper> archl: 我是要快捷键序列. 类似 C-j g c 这样的快捷键
<archl> ikk-: 比windows 7 搜索快多了把。。。
<archl> imadper: 那些compiz setting 里有？
<ikk-> archl: win7的搜索功能可以关闭, unity的搜索关了就啥都没了
<superear> 确实流畅的需要努力优化，确实
<superear> 流畅度
<archl> ikk-: 。。。关闭了还比什么？
<night_> superear, 什么某种原因，你要勇于承认自己是脑残，亲，勇气阿，亲
<imadper> archl: 是吗? 不知道, 不管了, 好不容易才配置好我现在的, 不折腾.
 * imadper 能说出unity的实际好出来吗?
<archl> imadper: 对啊。默认不给容易到达的风向标 <- 设计失败
<archl> imadper:  有啊。有啊。
<ikk-> archl: 我需要运行某个软件,只能搜索吧.
<superear> 符合人体力学
<archl> imadper: alt键。
<lolicon> imadper: 你用 emacs 吧 ……
<archl> superear: 什么是人体力学？
<superear> 与人体工学
<imadper> superear: 往左上角移动这么反人类.
<imadper> lolicon: 恩.
<night_> 符合人体体力过度劳累学
<ikk-> 需要有1万个大妈级别的用户去使用和反馈.
<archl> imadper: 右下角最反人类 - 我觉得。。。
<superear> unity目标全面超越mac
<imadper> ofan: 2.4的代码比3.7的容易太多...
<MeaCulpa> kingheaven: Gentoo
<lolicon> ikk-: 其实你们的软件多到需要搜索么 …… 反正我都是 命令行打的……
<ofan> imadper: 啥
<leaveboy> superear: 今天刚刚看到有个同时在玩unity
<imadper> ofan: kernel
<leaveboy> superear: 感觉做游戏瞬间变得简单了
<ofan> imadper: 对我说干嘛
<archl> lolicon: 反正我把那个当成命令执行的
<night_>  superear 我决的你该辞职，unity超过mac更像是天方夜谭，咱犯不着为了空中楼阁当炮灰
<ikk-> lolicon: 反正有时候感觉卡卡得
<imadper> ofan: 无人可说了
<ofan> imadper: 这么可怜..
<archl> unity 做的太丑。这是致命的。
<lolicon> ikk-: 我在linux下都是直接开个终端……
<superear> 不，unity 最棒
<imadper> ofan: 没有基友呀我.
<imadper> ofan: 我只有妹子, 妹子还不学这个...
<lolicon> ikk-: 然后…… 就没有然后了……
<ofan> imadper: 那哥表示关心的回一句“哦“
<imadper> ofan: :-)
<archl> imadper: 让妹子每天给你画像。
<archl> imadper: 画到吐为止。
<imadper> archl: 多无聊...
<archl> imadper:  :)
<ikk-> lolicon: 我也是, 但这不适合初学者
<superear> 等wayland 降临ubuntu一切都会清净的！
<archl> superear: 。。。
<ikk-> kde不错
<archl> superear:  /nick superoar
<imadper> ubuntu貌似没打算用wayland
<superear> 不好所
<archl> imadper: 问 adam和 hamo
<superear> kde+freebsd天做之合
<imadper> archl: 他们也没接到消息吧.
<archl> imadper: freeflying 太直，太悠
<imadper> archl: ...lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我放一个老外两次鸽子了
<ikk-> 添加新的特性时,往往会不稳定. kde没啥新特性,一直在修BUG和稳定性.
<superear> 好，有种
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 妹子？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老外妹子你也放...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 开会弄错时间没去...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走，喝茶放水
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不是妹子。大叔
<superear> kde5：qt5 flying。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 4点
<MeaCulpa> .
<ikk-> unity的菜单在最上面,很多软件为了兼容,需要修改代码.
<superear> wine软件的话，就没对unity做优化！
<ikk-> 可能软件本身不标准..
<superear> 不
<\rs> superear: 你是開發 unity 的？
<archl> 本来Unity就是特例 -支持个那种菜单。
<superear> nein
<superear> 不是
<archl> unity 真的丑。我都受不了的丑。。。
<superear> 大家看一看haiku os就会心灵神会的。。。。
<leaveboy> 我还是走吧
<leaveboy> 这边没啥技术含量
<superear> why
<superear> 确实
<ikk-> pity: 你的 PS1 不错,我也要用
<ikk-> pity: 发来不?
<MeaCulpa> superear: wunderbar
<superear> sorry?
<\rs> 看過 haiku 了
<ikk-> untiy是个游戏引擎吧?
<superear> 不，重名
<ikk-> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 叫unity的太多了
<superear> 正解
<superear> 大家认为qnx（黑莓）做手机有无前途？
<MeaCulpa> superear: 我在用
<pity> ikk-: bash-powerline
<superear> 使用如何
<superear> ？
<ikk-> pity: 哦多谢
<ikk-> pity: bundle 之前,可以修改 Gemfile 这个文件
<ikk-> pity: 把 source 改成这个: source "http://ruby.taobao.org"
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: Rubygems 镜像 - 淘宝网
<pity> ikk-: 我知道
<pity> ikk-: 换快的镜像容易，但解决依赖难
<superear> 我严重看衰blackberry
<ikk-> pity: Gemfile里面也有写依赖的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: doen. 这超市高级，居然没小票直接给发票
<imtxc> ne
<pity> ikk-: 依赖老的 gem 比较烦人，好像镜像里已经不存放一些比较老的 gem 了
<imadper> superear: 是rim公司渣. 手机还是可以的.
<imadper> superear: 就跟当年的palm一样, 东西出的不错, 可惜没市场.
<imtxc> imadper: 他家都改名字了。。。
<imtxc> 不过rim自己不卖手机的吧
<imadper> imtxc: 谁说他自己卖了?
<imtxc> imadper: 。。明天来送哥
<superear> 微内核在未来50年内  个人微见，都是不成熟的！
<imadper> imtxc: 扯淡.
<imadper> imtxc: 我要上班.
<ikk-> pity: 嗯
<imtxc> imadper: 你个实习扯什么淡
<imadper> ...
<imtxc> imadper: 速速回家多幸福
<superear> 微内核对于现代人来说只是概念阶段！
<BigOne> superear: 这个很难界定的
<imtxc> 微内核，什么东西，洋气啊
<BigOne> 话说，我这边为什么用emacs会出现部分字体变方块的问题。中文字体也装了
<imtxc> BigOne: 字太大
<superear> 我敢说，苹果的darwin只是像windows nt 一样是混合内核！
<imadper> imtxc: 字太小....
<imadper> superear: 这有什么敢不敢的, 本来就是
<imtxc> imadper: 一个意思吧。。。
<BigOne> imtxc: 我这边输入法上的字，和emacs显示的是一样大的啊
<superear> 微内核就像创造一个无所不能的神，类似比喻，拙见，拙见，见笑
<imtxc> superear: 贱贱的消了
<superear> 不知是否恰当？
<superear> 有无高人指点一二？谢过
 * imadper 以前不觉得, 现在越听越好听: 陀飞轮.
<BigOne> imtxc: ????
<BigOne> 有没有有人知道答案啊
<imtxc> .....
<imadper> bcao: 为啥你掉了, 我没掉...
<bcao> ?
<imadper> bcao: 我以为要断一起断网呢...
<bcao> 额。。不知道啊。。
<imtxc> imadper: 因为你实习嘛
<imadper> imtxc: 同一个网...
<imtxc> 擦，晕车了
<superear> 中国人学编程好比西方人学汉字，要学好难到奶奶家去了，唉！
<ikk-> superear: 学汉字简单多了,学编程需要学数学,计算机基础,sql,tcp/ip网络等,不只一门课程
<imadper> ikk-: 你说的, 我一个都不会...
<superear> 有事了，回见了，您肋！
<imadper> imtxc: stardiviner emacs的cc-mode, 没有把noinline当成关键字....
<ikk-> imadper: 其实只要会某一门语言,就可以完成很多了
<microcai> 写程序需要博学
<imadper> microcai: +1
<microcai> 博学的人才能写的好程序
<\rs> ofan: 找不到好的 Damas-Hindley-Milner 幻燈片
<imadper>  microcai: 看过do_page_fault代码没?
<ofan> \rs: 看paper
<microcai> imadper: 没
<imadper> microcai: ... 以前不是你老搞内核相关的东西吗?
<ikk-> imadper: 但可能某天会遇到瓶颈,不得不去研究另一门课程
<imadper> ikk-: 随便一些, 就发现各种瓶颈了.
<microcai> imadper: 单不是内核所有的代码我都看过啊
<imadper> microcai: :-)
<ofan> \rs: http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~cs4536/c12/milner-damas_principal_types.pdf
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ Computer Science - WPI
<\rs> ofan: 不錯還算短
<ofan> 谁是ipv6登录？
<vimerrrrrrr> lolicon: https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim 这个有什么特殊功能么》
<kk> vimerrrrrrr ⇪ t: spf13/spf13-vim · GitHub
<\rs> 以前我爲了寫好程序看 Typing and Programming Languages，裏面依賴 ocaml 就去學 ocaml，看着不舒服就用 kindle
<\rs> 看到 zipper 想用 xmonad，想配置先學 haskell...
<\rs> http://courses.cs.ut.ee/2011/typet/Main/Lectures
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Type Theory | Main / Lectures browse
<roylez> kingheaven: 你装了openclient？
<ofan> \rs: http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?HindleyMilnerTypeInference
<ofan> 求ipv6登录的
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我翻文档，翻着翻着，翻到你blog里了
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ Hindley Milner Type Inference
<kingheaven> roylez, Sure
<roylez> kingheaven: 我代表所有用Linux的IBMer鄙视你 cc MeaCulpa
<kingheaven> roylez, 靠...我们不用不行啊
<kingheaven> roylez, 有龟腚啊
<roylez> kingheaven: 我台式机debian 3年了，毫无压力
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你司还欠我稿费不给！
 * ofan weechat竟然支持热升级
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你司还欠我稿费不给！！！！！！
<kingheaven> roylez, 靠! 不是吧!
<kingheaven> roylez, 我们都强制让装呢
<ofan> microcai: .....
<kingheaven> roylez, 佩服你们!
<roylez> kingheaven: 又没人跑到你机器前面来看你有没有，你不装那后门，谁知道
<kingheaven> roylez, 我草!
<kingheaven> roylez, 被蒙骗了半年了!!!
<roylez> kingheaven: 笨
<kingheaven> roylez, 怎么是我笨...我们专门开会讨论这个, 说不让随便装东西.....
<roylez> kingheaven: 开会你就怂了？
<kingheaven> roylez, 擦...这不是才来吗...不懂事
<kingheaven> roylez, 还望前辈们多指导啊
<ofan> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<cfy> imadper: the lisp parter maybe hold in beijing.....
<cfy> imadper: i'm considering the possible to go to beijing....
<imadper> party? cf
<cfy> imadper: lisp party
<imadper> cfy: come on in!
<cfy> imadper: yeah
<cfy> imadper: - -!
<cfy> imadper: so far away...
<imadper> cfy: good to see you!
<imadper> cfy: and \rs
<MeaCulpa> microcai: lol
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 别急嘛
<imadper> cfy: emacs 升级到24.2-4了.
<imadper> cfy: 还有个bug!! c-mode , 不认识noinline 是个关键字!
<imadper> cfy: 害得我看代码时, 把它看成返回类型了....
<maplebeats> imadper, 膜拜 emacs os大大
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<imadper> cfy: 真的, inline他就高亮, noinline, 他就不高亮.
<imadper> maplebeats: 膜拜gaoji 大大
<cfy> imadper: @_@
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * ofan weechat /scritp太nb了
 * ofan weechat /script 太nb了
<imadper> ...
<ofan> test http://google.com
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Google
<ofan> 真不是一般的nb
<imadper> I'm using the following modules: erc-track-mode, erc-track-minor-mode, erc-stamp-mode, erc-ring-mode, erc-readonly-mode, erc-pcomplete-mode, erc-noncommands-mode, erc-networks-mode, erc-netsplit-mode, erc-move-to-prompt-mode, erc-message-english-flood-strict-mode, erc-menu-mode, erc-match-mode, erc-list-mode, erc-irccontrols-mode, erc-fill-mode, erc-button-mode, erc-autojoin-mode!
<lolicon> 我觉得
<lolicon> emacs 的问题在于
<lolicon> 快捷键太长……
<lolicon> vimerrrrrrr: 我不知道，所以才问
<ofan> lolicon: emacser指头长
<lolicon> ofan: 之前不是有个新闻说E党比V党J长么……
<MeaCulpa> 手指猴
<py_he> 我觉得VIM可以的事就够了，emacs没什么必要学……
<ofan> lolicon: 有可能，手指脚趾不够用就用jj
<imadper> py_he: 我觉得emacs就够了, vim没必要学.
<cherrot> maplebeats: python导入一个模块，为什么会和其他代码冲突呢，不是有命名空间在么。。
<imadper> cherrot: 用from了吧.
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 你怎么导入的
<lolicon> 导入模块时有可能执行初始化代码的。。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 导入你要用的东西
<ofan> http://www.google.com
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Google
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: from foo inmport bar
<MeaCulpa> s/inmport/import
<cherrot> imadper: 没有用from, 就是 import requests
<maplebeats> cherrot, 只导入你想要的东西
<py_he> imadper: 一个编辑器之神，一个神的编辑器，没什么好争……
<imadper> py_he: 不懂为啥这么叫.
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 那你会运行那个module的代码
<cherrot> maplebeats: imadper 有地方用了from。但是一直没问题，添加的新代码里没有from 却冲突了
<py_he> imadper: 不过vim比emacs好用多了
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 那正确的导入方式是？
<lolicon> cherrot: 看错误怎么说
<imadper> py_he: .... .... 你用过多久的emacs?
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 尽量from foo import bar
<maplebeats> cherrot, from xxx import ooo
<cherrot> lolicon: 木有错误日志才悲剧。。架到BAE上的
<lolicon> cherrot: from ooxx import * ..
<maplebeats> lolicon, import *这种少用吧
<cherrot> lolicon: 这样不是会引起命名空间的冲突吗？ cc MeaCulpa maplebeats
 * MeaCulpa import foo还是有点用的，尤其我喜欢在module里面写代码
<py_he> imadper: 用了一次……
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你只导入部分模块呀，不要用*全导了
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 的确会，from foo import * 的话，会
<imadper> py_he: 我刚学编程就用的vim, 用了半年, 每天都用.  然后终于受不了了, 用的emacs, 舒服很多.
<imadper> py_he: 你只用过vim, 就说vim比emacs好用??!!
 * maplebeats emacs os太难了
<maplebeats> for me
<py_he> imadper: emacs快捷键太长,vim基本上双手不离主键盘区……
<lolicon> imadper: 用过一下 emacs 。。 快捷键太长…… 而且组合键太多要几个手指同时按。。我情愿变成序列化的单个击键
<imadper> py_he: 你不用按esc? 还是你左手可以不离开键盘区就按到esc?
<imadper> lolicon: 按esc就容易了?
<py_he> 我只是说“基本上”……
<cherrot_> imadper: 果然初恋都不长久 我刚开始是用emacs ，啥也没学会  学会就忘记了，后来用vim 爽的很
<lolicon> imadper: 为什么不容易 ……
<imadper> py_he: 得了吧, esc那么常用.
<imadper> lolicon: 离开键盘区了.
<lolicon> imadper: 反正在最角落了，定位容易
<ofan> test http://google.com
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Google
<lolicon> imadper: 个人喜好问题，我不喜欢组合键
 * imadper 你们用vim的, 缺点都被你们说成优点, 我说不过你们. 
 * imadper 得电.
<maplebeats> imadper, 哈哈
<lolicon> imadper: 按你这么说 ctrl 就容易了，能锻炼小指
<ofan> test http://google.com
<py_he> imadper: 同意lolicon,组合键太累……
<imadper> lolicon: 不容易, 但是绝对不像 py_he 说的那样.
 * cherrot_ 你们用emacs的, 缺点都被你们说成优点, 我说不过你们. 
<ofan> test http://www.google.com
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Google
<ofan> >> Google
<ofan> test http://www.baidu.com
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<ofan> >> °Ù¶Èһϣ¬Äã¾ÍÖªµÀ
<kk> ofan say: >> 百度一下，你就知道 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> imadper: 发个链接试试
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: imadper , import requests 改成了 from requests import Session as rSession  可还是不行。怀疑是和HttpResponse冲突了，因为直到返回response前都没有出错
<imadper> http://play.baidu.com/
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 百度音乐盒
<ofan> >> 百度音乐盒
<ofan> 擦
<imadper> ofan: 你人鸡合一了?
<ofan> 为毛别人发的没乱码
<imadper> http://play.baidu.com/
<imadper> http://play.baidu.com/
<imadper> http://play.baidu.com/
<ofan> imadper: 设置了防刷
 * imadper 又有机器人调戏了....
<imadper> ofan: gaoji ofan !
<ofan> imadper: 这不是bot,我的bot还在写
<imadper> ofan: 你是一段时间之内只响应一条指令?
<ofan> irc parser基本写完了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gaoji
<ofan> imadper: 间隔，2s内都忽略
<lolicon> ofan: 不是有现成的库么。。
<ofan> lolicon: haskell的
<lolicon> kk: 测试
<lolicon> kk: help
<kk> lolicon, 点点点. ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 3.26天
<lolicon> kk: /?
<ofan> 有现成的，但是对某些irc协议支持不好
 * MeaCulpa 的bot小秘2年没出来了
<MeaCulpa> 有空也再弄个
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔来个开源的, 我帮你debug.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ... 我以前用py写的，这次用shell了，用ii搞网络
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 前提是, 你用我会的语言写... ...
<imtxc> 擦 终于回来了 吹四我了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji....
<imtxc> 吹死我了
<imadper> imtxc: 死去.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ii直接把irc变成FIFO的文件
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 然后就各种玩
<imtxc> imadper: 吹的哥菊花疼
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这么高级? ii, 有没有全名?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 挂了tail -f 玩
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...就是 ii
<imadper> ...
<MeaCulpa> gaoji毛，irc本来就这样，玩就应该忽略无聊的网络啊，协议啊，专注文字处理
<imadper> ii is a minimalist FIFO and filesystem-based IRC client.
<imadper> 找到了
<MeaCulpa> 下班
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你开始玩BAE了？用来干什么呢
<imtxc> ofan: 大神，最近-经常有时候连不上ssh呢
<imadper> imtxc: 你被deep learning 打败了
<cherrot> maplebeats: 一个微信的自动回复
<imtxc> imadper: 不是吧
<imtxc> imadper: 谁没事盯我啊 我又不是民主人士
<cherrot> maplebeats: 今天下午就是弄了那个小黄鸡，折腾了俩小时都没找到问题出在哪里。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, ......用py么？
<imadper> imtxc: 我也被打败了, 很正常.
<cherrot> maplebeats: 是啊
<imtxc> imadper: 什么意思？你也连接不了了？
<imadper> imtxc: 会断开.
<cherrot> 要不把代码给你看看？
<imadper> imtxc: 他分析你的网络行为.
<maplebeats> cherrot,恩
<imadper> imtxc: 一直走加密, 就给你断开.
<cherrot> maplebeats: 等我推到git hub上
<imadper> imtxc: 全球就四个地方能跑的起来实用性的deep learning估计
<imadper> imtxc: gfw就是其中之一.
<imtxc> imadper: 哎
 * pity go home
<night_> 玩过kvm么
<imadper> 呦... 怎么是boot....
<madper_boot> cherrot: 践踏 cherrot
<madper_boot> cherrot: 践踏 cherrot
<madper_boot> cherrot: 践踏 cherrot
<imadper> cherrot: lol
<imtxc> imadper: 你写了个bot？
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 没有
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc
<imadper> lol
<imtxc> imadper: 话说你个龟儿子把我的帽子搞没了 我没安全感了
<kk> madper_boot: .. ..
<imtxc> madper_boot: 尖塔
<imtxc> madper_boot: 你妹妹在家不
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc
 * imtxc 践踏 madper_boot
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc
<imtxc> ofan: 出来维护一下秩序
<imadper> imtxc: 你悲剧了.
<kk> madper_boot: .. ..
<imtxc> lol
<maplebeats> LOL
<imadper> 你们都是坏人.....
<ofan> imadper: 你的bot?
<imadper> ofan: 恩.
<imadper> ofan: 我的boot!
<imadper> ofan: 专门用来践踏的boot, 不是bot
<ofan> imadper: 哦 以为捣乱的
<imtxc> imadper: ban之
<imadper> ofan: 测试一下效果, 你都t
<maplebeats> ofan, ban了
 * imadper 不开心!
<ofan> imadper: 让我t的
<imadper> ofan: ?
<ofan> imadper: 你让我t的
<cherrot> maplebeats: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0roQ8Jv0ddWaVRadGYxclpiRk0/edit?usp=sharing  可以打开么
<kk> cherrot ⇪ t: wechat-bot.7z - Google 云端硬盘
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 怎么会?
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第
 * imadper 有bug...
<imtxc> ofan: 果然是ssh被gfw了么
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 seq 次
<imtxc> 今天时断时续的
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 1 次
<imadper> 终于对了...
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 2 次
<imadper> lol
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 3 次
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 4 次
<imadper> 还是停了吧.
<cherrot> maplebeats: 版本1是可以用的，版本2是出问题的（翻译和小黄鸡都不能用），日志里看不出任何异常（最后的返回消息都没错）
<imadper> ofan: t了 ofan_, 分不清了.
<ofan_> kk_
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我去取车票 先走了   晚上联系
<imadper> ...............
<imtxc> cherrot: 擦
<imtxc> cherrot: 不等等我
<maplebeats> cherrot, 好
<imtxc> 我刚从他那个去票点出来
<Hiso-kksaimoe> ..
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 今天人好少啊
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 都开房去了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 惊现maplebeats菊苣
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, .........
<cherrot> 今天冻死了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 很冷？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你那个东东。。。我看着就头晕。。。。。
<cherrot> query.py ?
<cherrot> 第一次写python...
<maplebeats> cherrot, 看着py2不爽。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: query.py 是入口  然后根据规则分发到 youdao 或者 simsimi...
<cherrot> maplebeats: 字符编码把我搞死了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 就这是我打死不写py2的原因。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 因为着急 也没细看 py2  被虐惨了
<cherrot> maplebeats: 北京刮风了 空气质量上升 气温下降。。
<maplebeats> cherrot,上升了还不是一样差。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 这次风比较大  直接把空气吹成良好了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 一版本和2版本只有router这个函数不一样？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 嗯
<imtxc> cherrot: 差点吹死，我在路上发短信手机都吹飞了……
<cherrot> maplebeats: 反正把 import simsimi去掉 代码就正常  加上就抽风  很偶然时才能返回消息
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<cherrot> imtxc lol
<Hiso-kksaimoe> simsimi...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 不是那只小萌鸡么
<maplebeats> cherrot, 那玩意请求要一段时间
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你直接from simsimi import handle嘛
<cherrotee> maplebeats: 反正把 import simsimi去掉 代码就正常  加上就抽风  很偶然时才能返回消息
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 你们说的simsimi是？
<cherrotee> 哦 对 。。。
<cherrotee> maplebeats:  我回家试试看
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我觉得应该不是这种问题，会不会是对session的支持不够好
<cherrotee> maplebeats: 可是我看日志  数据都已经正确返回了
<cherrotee> maplebeats: xml都已经组装好了
<maplebeats> cherrotee, 噗=。=那还真是扯淡
<cherrot> maplebeats: 根本就跟不到问题出在哪。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你本地测试是这样子的？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 没本地测试过
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你直接上传到BAE上试啊？这样子我觉得不好找问题呃。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我回去试着记录下最终生成的报文看看吧
<cherrot> maplebeats: 因为还要模拟微信的请求  嫌麻烦。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 果然simsimi是指那只小鸡么
<cherrot> 嗯
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 你们要做bot？？
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 小鸡bot很好做，主要是用在哪里。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 其实我已经爱上kk娘了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 果然冷场了
<cherrot> 新来的？
<erhandsome> ##orz有simibot机器人可供调戏
<cherrot> 我要妹子
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 应该算是新来的，我昨天来的
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 无可救药地爱上了kk酱
<imtxc> kk: 你有居然喜欢你
<cherrot> 那把你妹子给我
<kk> imtxc, 我不认为我曾经有像我这样的。  ㍪ 
<cherrot> andchat 连认命提示都不支持
<gfrog> cherrot: andchat？当年我的里程碑按搜索键就出人名列表了。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk：其实我曾经无可救药地爱上了夏娜酱，当然，我现在依旧无可救药地爱着夏娜酱^_^
<maplebeats> cherrotee, 你饥渴了啊
<stardiviner> 玩了这几天Emacs，终于发现Emacs不如Vim的地方了。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> maplebeats:....召唤maplebeats苣
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, ...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我怎么感觉aria2下旋风离线越来越吃力了？
<cherrot> Hiso-kksaimoe, 听 cfy 说  估计是限速了
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 腾讯那边限速了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> TAT
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 该死
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 用旋风下也限速？
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 安心换迅雷吧
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 目测不会
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<maplebeats> vim党们，template用的什么插件
<Hiso-kksaimoe> template不是模板的意思？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 其实我是个伪vim党233
<maplebeats> 233.。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
 * cherrot 什么事 233 。。。 一只没懂
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 表示大笑
<MasterKong> vim啊，同志们用什么colorscheme
<ofan> MasterKong: solarized
<MasterKong> ofan: 一直用default,没有找到称心的
<archl> cherrot:  兔子到家了吗？
<archl> maplebeats: 饭团。我今天吃八宝饭了
<archl> 233 是 猫扑 233 号表情，笑。
<imtxc> MasterKong: 必须 molokai 啊
<imtxc> solarized 渣 MasterKong
<maplebeats> archl, 呃。。。我不吃那玩意
<archl> maplebeats: 不懂甜食之美的饭团。。。
 * archl 今天看到一只可怜的白色小野狗。。。追着一个浓妆踩高翘的女人。。。
<archl> 大概是丢了的狗。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<ofan> Error: unix2dos has been renamed to dos2unix. Please install dos2unix instead.
<cfy`> ........
<cfy`> ofan: install unix2dos....
<ofan> cfy`: 你也用macports
<cfy`> ofan: brew
<ofan> cfy`: 尼玛 dos2unix不能转成dos
<cherrot> maplebeats, 一样的问题。。
<cfy`> who's using emacs?
<cherrot> maplebeats, 也不是HttpResponse的问题，数据可以正确构造。。 requests 模块和 django冲突？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 真不知道了，django我几乎没玩过
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯 我看看有没有比较好的调试方法吧
<Hiso-kksaimoe> maplebeats菊苣还不睡么233
<maplebeats>  Hiso-kksaimoe 大清早的，你才睡
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 那就快到碗里来吧
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, .....你个高中生，没事混什么IRC，作业做完了没？
<cfy`> Hiso-kksaimoe: - -!
<cherrot> maplebeats, 问题应该还是出在代码上，我单纯import simsimi依赖的库不存在任何问题
<cfy`> maplebeats: - -!
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 没TAT
<cfy`> Hiso-kksaimoe: are you in your winter holiday?
<maplebeats> cherrot, 就没有一个报错之类的？
<maplebeats> cfy`, =.=
<cherrot> maplebeats, 木有。。 HTTP 200响应。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> cfy：没错，寒假中。。。。
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 我也是，寒假中。。。
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 你们寒假多久
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 17天
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 呃。。。我们有两个月
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk：kk，揍他
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 你这果断是拉仇恨的节奏啊
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe,  有么？这里又没几个高中生
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> TAT
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 有高中生一定要告诉我啊，女生我就取了她，男生我就和他搞基
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> 您口味真重。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 请您理解我
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 看到这群大学生我就羡慕
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我要找个高中生一起来**
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 羡慕你妹
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我妹是我的
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 大学=悲剧
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 高中＝悲剧中的悲剧
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 算了，不打击你了。免得你连考大学的心都没了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 不用打击我了，我现在在第十八层地狱，十七对我来说是天堂
<madper> emacs 启动不了了... cfy  ToT
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<madper> 苨马, arch的包依赖写的有问题.
<imtxc> madper: 你换电脑了？
<imtxc> madper: debian里的meacs24 在我卸载然后删除了 /usr/local/emacs 目录之后，就再也重新装不上了
<madper> imtxc: 不是, 刚才升级emacs了.
<madper> imtxc: 他依赖更新的imagemagick包
<madper> 但是arch的包依赖没写进去.
<madper> imtxc: meacs没用过, 不知道是啥.
<imtxc> madper: 你妹妹 敲错一个字你得瑟啥
<madper> imtxc: 你去给debian报bug
<imtxc> 我用这个了 madper http://emacs.naquadah.org/  这个新
<ofan> >> emacs-snapshot Debian packages
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: emacs-snapshot Debian packages
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 1 次
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 什么东西?
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 2 次
<imadper> imtxc: 我没用过诶.
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 3 次
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 4 次
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 这群人真邪恶
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 5 次
<imadper> ofan_: 你 M-x version 给看看.
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 6 次
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<ofan_> 24.3.50.1
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 这是bot？
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 7 次
<imadper> ofan_: 比我的还新.
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk：madper_boot是bot？
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 我写了个循环而已.
<ofan_> imadper: 对啊，这个版本很新
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 8 次
<imadper> ofan_: nb
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 9 次
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 循环了1k次.
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 好惨
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 10 次
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 还行吧. 两行代码.
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
 * imadper 对亏了 MeaCulpa 呀! ii
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 什么语言？
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 11 次
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: shell
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> shell？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> how？
<imadper> 恩.
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 12 次
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 胖叔的方法.
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 求源码
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 13 次
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: for i in `seq 1000`
<imadper> do    echo "imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 $i 次" > in
<imadper> sleep 20 done
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 14 次
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 15 次
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 好用吧.
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 怎么在cli下调用irc》
<Hiso-kksaimoe> ？
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 用ii
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 16 次
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 17 次
<imadper> ofan_: 这得猴年马月才能践踏完?
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 不懂
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 搜吧.
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 嗯
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 18 次
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 19 次
<imadper> lpy: 早.
<imadper> lpy: 看见我的靴子没?
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 20 次
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 21 次
<ofan_> imadper: 管它呢。。。
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 22 次
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 23 次
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 24 次
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 25 次
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 26 次
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 27 次
<madper_boot> imtxc: 践踏 imtxc 第 28 次
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 2333
<imadper> ....
<imadper> lol
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 2333
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 2333
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 没人说话就惨了2333
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 20秒, 人多还行, 人少就不行了.
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 挂一晚上。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 不过那样没人会看到的。。。
<lpy> imadper: ....
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 得了吧, alvin_rxg 就是夜场的
<lpy> imadper: 少年早～
<imadper> lpy: 早.
<lpy> imadper: 刚吃完火锅...
<imadper> lpy: ....
<lpy> imadper: 走开下～回来问你问题= =。
<imadper> ...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> imadper:那个是bot？
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 是boot, 是靴子.
<imadper> Hiso-kksaimoe: 专门用来践踏的.
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 伟大英明人机合一的 alvin_rxg 万岁
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我说的是alvin_rxg
<imtxc> Hiso-kksaimoe: 他是夜总会看场子的
<imadper> imtxc: 趋炎附势.
<madper> imtxc: 趋炎附势
<imtxc> 次哦
<imtxc> test
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<kk> imtxc, 点点点. ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 3.12天
 * alv 让你们再刷我
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
 * Hiso-kksaimoe 233
<alv> 猫P党？
<imadper> imtxc: 你用的是 unstable?
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> imadper: .
<imadper> imtxc: linux出过一张visa信用卡. 想买
<imtxc> imadper: 买的？
<imtxc> imadper: 哪家银行的？
<imadper> imtxc: umbrella银行, 不认识呀...
<imtxc> imadper: 有图么，看看卡面
<imadper> imtxc: 我给你搜索吧.
<imadper> imtxc: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/140/140720.htm
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: Linux推出品牌信用卡 促进开源社区发展-Linux,信用卡-驱动之家
<ofan> >> LinuxÍƳöÆ·ÅÆÐÅÓÿ¨ ´Ù½ø¿ªÔ´ÉçÇø·¢Õ¹-Linux,ÐÅÓÿ¨-Çý¶¯Ö®¼Ò
<kk> ofan say: >> Linux推出品牌信用卡 促进开源社区发展-Linux,信用卡-驱动之家 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> ofan: ... gaoji... ä½ gb2312?
<alvin_rxg> ofan è´¥ :D
<imadper> ofan: 你这厉害了!
<imtxc> imadper: 不会给中国人卖吧
<imadper> imtxc: sigh.
<imtxc> imadper: 还是别想了
<imadper> 每办理一张这样的信用卡就可以为Linux基金会带来50美元的赞助，使用该卡每消费一次Linux基金会就能从中获得1%的金额。Linux基金会表示Visa信用卡项目所获取的资金将100%用于社区技术开发   imtxc
<imadper> imtxc: 多好呀!!!
<imtxc> imadper: 是好，可是不给咱办 有什么办法呢
<imadper> ofan: 你在米国, 能办这个吗?
<imadper> imtxc: 找米国人帮忙.
<imtxc> imadper: 这到时还款都得美元 怎么用
<imadper> imtxc: .sigh...
<imtxc> imadper: 在国内很多地方没法消费还
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道香港有没有类似的.
<imtxc> imadper: 反正看起来不怎么实用
<imadper> imtxc: 就是好看!
<imadper> imtxc: 而且眼馋.
<imtxc> imadper: 好像招行还是那个行 有定制的
<imadper> imtxc: 突然想出国了
<imtxc> imadper: 记得有个行可以定制卡面
<imadper> imtxc: 定制图案?
<imtxc> imadper: . 但是忘了具体是那个了，有可能是中信 兴业什么的
<imadper> imtxc: 来20行代码.
<imtxc> imadper: 出国？ 你有这想法了已经？
<imtxc> imadper: 支持你出去
<imtxc> imadper: 国内的妹子留给我吧
<imadper> imtxc: 你要哪个?
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 都不想给你.
<imtxc> imadper: 北京的
<imadper> imtxc: 没戏.
<imtxc> imadper: 。。。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 那你就老实呆朝内吧
<imadper> imtxc: 你真弱.
<imtxc> imadper: 那个信用卡也不怎么好看嘛，而且有效期才1年……
<imadper> imtxc: 哪个卡linux下好用?
<imtxc> imadper: 招商
<imadper> .
<imtxc> imadper: 我没用过浦发 他们都说浦发可以
<imadper> 哦. 不喜欢浦这个字.
<imtxc> imadper: 那就只有招商了 招行的卡普遍比较好看
<imadper> imtxc: 深发展不行吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 那个运通 还有他家金卡都很好看
<imadper> imtxc: 我想要定制.
<imadper> imtxc: 贴lisp代码上去.
<imtxc> imadper: 深发传说一月帮你查一次征信
<imtxc> imadper: 而且现在它跟平安合并了
<imadper> imtxc: 或者, 等我提交第一个内核的patch之后, 我就把patch贴我的信用卡.
<imtxc> ……
<imadper> imtxc: 查征信是啥?
<imtxc> imadper: 征信报告
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道是啥.
<imtxc> imadper: 看你有没有过不还款的记录什么的
<imadper> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> imadper: 央行搞的，你贷款 办信用卡什么的  都会查的
<boy_China> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/people-who-help-internet-censorship-builders-great-firewall-china-example-should-be-denied-entry-us/5bzJkjCL
<ofan> >> People who help internet censorship, builders of Great Firewall in China for example, should be deni [...]
<boy_China> 这个签名真的有用吗？
<imadper> imtxc: 这到不怕, 我不会刷信用额度里面的钱的.
<imtxc> imadper: 据说银行评你的信用等级其中有一个项目就是征信报告的查询次数，被深发这样每月查一次之后，你的信用评分就会越用越低越用越低
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 见过好几个因为没按时换助学贷款现在房子首付交了贷款不给批的……
<imadper> imtxc: 不想贷款, 不想买房.
 * imadper 不给贷款是好事.
<imtxc> imadper: 反正我不敢用信用卡，办了几个玩的，都注销了留着卡片玩～ 只留着一个招行的
<imtxc> imadper: 你要贴的那种很简单嘛
<imtxc> imadper: 打印了然后贴上面就行了
<tone> 实验一下  我乱码吗 哈哈
<imadper> imtxc: ... 不行吧..
<imtxc> 跟贴公交卡一样 有什么不行的 imadper
 * Hiso-android 233
<imadper> imtxc: 有突出来的字母呀
<Hiso-android> kk:kk娘好萌
<kk> Hiso-android, 那是什么？ ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 3.11天
<imtxc> imadper: 磨平
<Hiso-android> 。。
<imtxc> imadper: 名字跟卡号又没什么用……
<imadper> .............
<Hiso-android> 果然调戏kk好玩(大雾)
<Hiso-android> 惊现maplebeats菊苣
 * Hiso-android 233
<imtxc> imadper: http://www.feidee.com/licai/viewnews-5034.html
<kk> imtxc s, ⇪ 建设银行Mylove信用卡图案可定制 - 理财频道 - 随手记
<ofan> >> 建设银行Mylove信用卡图案可定制 - 理财频道 - 随手记
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道好用不.
<alvin_rxg> google.de
<Hiso-android> 可定制！我们学校就是定制的！
<imtxc> imadper: 平时消费没问题了，就是建行的积分貌似没发现有什么用……
<imadper> 那没事.
<imtxc> imadper: 四大行这种地方 要支持linux 估计得等到社会主义的高级阶段
<Hiso-android> 好丑的图案映在那s上面
<fish_man> `````
<imadper> imtxc: 是呀.
<cley> 囗囗囗囗 bot
<imtxc> 反正总的来说 招行的卡很不错 又方便又漂亮
<imtxc> imadper: 你在RH有名片或者工牌什么的不
<imtxc> 拿个上面全是英文字母的名片去招行随便办个额度1W+ 的卡，打印店2块钱打印的也可以……
<imadper> imtxc: 前台管我要照片办工牌, 我从来没给过.
<imadper> imtxc: 要额度没用, 我不刷额度里的钱.
<imtxc> imadper: 额度不够不给你金卡的 普卡都丑
<imtxc> imadper: 办回来你可以要求把额度降成1元的
<imadper> imtxc: .. 那我就不办了, 又不是求着他办
<imtxc> imadper: 除了恶意套现的，没人求着银行发卡吧
<cfy`> imadper: T_T
<imadper> imtxc: 我的要求 1. linux用起来方便  2. 我自己的图案
<imadper> cfy`: ??
<imtxc> 不过现在银行也不怎么着急了，宇宙行 农行这些地方，你去说办信用卡，都很少有人打理你，隔着以前，一堆妹子围上来
<cfy`> imadper: CL好在哪了？
<imtxc> imadper: 这种要求现在难啊，所以建议你退一步，找个linux方便 然后卡面漂亮的
<Hiso-kksaimoe> cl！！！
<imadper> imtxc: 不行.
<imadper> cfy`: 我前两天问过你了, 你没回答我呀
<imtxc> imadper: 不过话说…… 信用卡你要linux方便也没什么用啊
<imadper> imtxc: ? 为啥? 能有快捷支付就行.
<imtxc> imadper: o，你是打算弄来当借记卡用是吧
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> imadper: 大部分信用卡存钱没利息的哦亲 取现要手续费的哦亲
<imadper> imtxc: 不怕, 我用来刷卡消费 + 网上消费的.
<imtxc> 貌似有的卡取溢出的额度都跟你要手续费………………
<imtxc> imadper: 可是现在支持定制卡面的行确实不多…… 中信的一个貌似还要收费，就算免费，你的图片上面加上银行丑陋的logo，再加上银行的狗屁膏药，估计好看不到哪里去
<imtxc> 银联
<imadper> imtxc: .. ..
<imadper> imtxc: 听过 <绵绵> 没?
<imtxc> imadper: 觉醒吧，在现有的里面挑个好看的，至少节操还有底线
<imtxc> 没听过啊
<imadper> imtxc: 不!
<imadper> imtxc: 去听听. 挺好听的~
<imtxc> 自己定制到时候因为分辨率。。。尺寸。。。裁剪等因素说不定让你看着想吐
<imtxc> 先去洗衣服。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 那就不要了
<imtxc> imadper: 恩 没需求就别要了
<imadper> 恩.
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<kk> alvin_rxg s, ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<ofan> >> °Ù¶Èһϣ¬Äã¾ÍÖªµÀ
<kk> ofan say: >> 百度一下，你就知道 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> http://baidu.com
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 你不能这样调戏我的kkQAQ
<imtxc> 再说，你弄个你写的内核代码上去，98%的人会觉得好丑 1%的人觉得你装B，再有%0.9 的人根本看不出那是代码， 只有%0.1 的人才觉得那个卡cool，但是，你要知道，一般能看到你的卡的人，不是超市收银员就是酒店收银员就是酒店你后面排队开房的人，他们不在这0.1%里面啊……
<imadper> ...
<imtxc> 弄个黑金、无限卡什么的，好歹能看看收银员仰视的眼神嘛……
<\rs> ofan: 3 Type instantiation 說的是啥？
<ofan> \rs: 哪里看的
<\rs> ofan: 你給的paper
<ofan> \rs: 额 还没看
<imtxc> ofan: 你居然还要kk帮助翻译啊
<ofan> imtxc: 插件的问题
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk会翻译？
<imtxc> Hiso-kksaimoe: 没看到么，它会吧gb2312的乱码翻译成utf8
<maplebeats> 马上又10点了，我在想给女神打电话说什么
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 说：我们分手吧
<imtxc> maplebeats: 女神？ 问啪啪啪结束了么
<imadper> maplebeats: 跟她说清楚, 你喜欢的是男生.
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk：＃￥％＆％￥＃￥％……
<imtxc> maplebeats: 现在方便说话么
<maplebeats> imtxc, 去si
<maplebeats> imadper, 去si,too
 * imadper 确切的说, 是 cherrot
<Hiso-kksaimoe> maplebeats：跟他说，二次元才是唯一的归宿！
<maplebeats> Hiso-kksaimoe, 去si,three
<imtxc> maplebeats: 如果她说「呵呵」的话，有可能是她身上的男人在故意用力动她在掩饰声音
 * Hiso-kksaimoe 二次元才是唯一的归宿
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc, 你的思想到底有多邪恶
<imtxc> 很多男的都愿意在女人接电话的时候对自己的领土所有权进行宣告 maplebeats
<imadper> imtxc: 这个过份了...
<imadper> imtxc: 黑 maplebeats 也就算了, 人家的妹子, 别黑.
<imtxc> ... imadper 不是 cheeet么
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<imtxc> cherrot
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 其实已经黑了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<imtxc> 好吧 我错了 媒婆 maplebeats 以后不欺负你了
 * imtxc 没妹子才是不被攻击的法宝
 * Hiso-kksaimoe 二次元才是唯一的归宿（这是谁说的呢）
<imtxc> maplebeats: 其实我刚才说的是很多吊丝真实遇到过的事情……
 * Hiso-kksaimoe 打脸，啪啪啪～
<imadper`> ...
<imadper`> <imadper> imtxc: 这个过份了...
<imadper`> <imadper> imtxc: 黑 maplebeats 也就算了, 人家的妹子, 别黑.
<imtxc> imadper`: 你敢说不是么
<imadper`> imtxc: 说什么?
<imadper`> imtxc: 我刚掉线了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<imtxc> imadper`: 额…… 换话题 媒婆都生我气了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> (10:02:19 PM) imadper 离开了聊天室(quit: Read error: Connection reset by peer)。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> (10:02:24 PM) ***Hiso-kksaimoe 打脸，啪啪啪～
<Hiso-kksaimoe> (10:02:31 PM) imadper`: ...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> (10:02:39 PM) cley 离开了聊天室(quit: Ping timeout: 276 seconds)。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> (10:02:42 PM) imadper`: <imadper> imtxc: 这个过份了...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> (10:02:42 PM) imadper`: <imadper> imtxc: 黑 maplebeats 也就算了, 人家的妹子, 别黑.
<kk> Hiso-kksaimoe:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<Hiso-kksaimoe> (10:02:44 PM) imtxc: imadper`: 你敢说不是么
<Hiso-kksaimoe> (10:02:52 PM) imadper`: imtxc: 说什么?
<imtxc> maplebeats: 不要生气了我给你介绍基友
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 怎么又＋q
 * Hiso-kksaimoe kk你不能这样对我啊TAT
<piggybox> 别刷屏
<maplebeats> imtxc, .......
<imtxc> maplebeats: 还是基友有吸引力……
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我只是把某人认为没看到的内容再发一遍。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc, 去si, four
<imtxc> imadper`: 对了，今天google地图很给力，把我导航到了那个茶馆
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<imadper`> imtxc: 一直给力.
<imadper`> ofan: zimbu用过没?
<imtxc> imadper`: 就是大众点评没给力，把那个茶馆的坐标标错了
<imtxc> 偏了300mi
<imtxc> ç±³
<ofan> \rs: http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/1995158?uid=3739840&uid=2&uid=4&uid=3739256&sid=21101768069357 貌似那篇paper是这个后续
<imadper`> ...
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: JSTOR: Transactions of the American Mathematical Society, Vol. 146 (Dec., 1969), pp. 29-60
<Hiso-android> 上小号
<ofan> imadper`: 没，干啥的
<imadper`> ofan: vim的作者弄的那个语言.
<ofan> imadper`: 哦，不晓得
<\rs> ofan: 決定先看 Type and Programming Languages 了……
<ofan> 发现我有这本书
<Hiso-android> ls
<ofan> 要完全看懂这些估计得把lambda calculus看一遍
<Hiso-android> cd
<\rs> ofan: 600頁……
<ofan> \rs: 恩，很厚
<Hiso-kksaimoe> http://hiso.comoj.com
<ofan> >> Hiso的坑
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 奇怪，为什么我手机上不去
<ofan> Hiso-kksaimoe: 字都看不清
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> bot？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 你是bot？
<maplebeats> 我估计女神对我一同学更有兴趣。。。次奥
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 二次元才是唯一的归宿
<\rs> cfy: “CL相比各种语言，到底好在哪里了？从实际工程角度讲 ”
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 名字容易谈让key粉高潮
<cfy`> \rs: huangjs说:实际工程上来讲没有最好的语言。从灵活性，移植性，复用性上CL很好，但你可能要做更多的工作，看你的NIH症有多深了，我的建议是学习阶段自己实现细节很重要。另外CL用于程序语言的学习是很适合的，各种风格通吃，上手简单，调试方便。
<imadper`> cfy`: 代码热更换?
<cfy`> imadper`: 别的语言也有，比如js
<imadper`> cfy`: 但是也有很多没有的, 算是个优势吧
<\rs> not invented here
<cfy`> ?
<cfy`> \rs: ?
<cfy`> \rs: 说中文
<\rs> NIH
<piggybox> NIH症？
<cfy`> imadper`: 但是具体工程来说，真的需要代码热替换？
 * imadper` 只知道我有阿兹海默症.... 
<imadper`> cfy`: 需要. 电信之类的
<cfy`> imadper`: js上可以热替换，
<cfy`> imadper`: nodejs是c++写的，而CL没有匹敌的东西
<cfy`> imadper`: 你觉得呢
<cfy`> imadper`: 那我电信上我用c++实现的xxx语言就好了嘛，为啥要CL?
<imadper`>  cfy`: 没理解cl没有匹敌的东西..
<cfy`> imadper`: CL哪个可以和nodejs比？
<imadper`> cfy`: 电信的东西运营级别, 不能挺呀
<imadper`> cfy`: 哦, 你说那些呀...
<imadper`> cfy`: nodejs不了解...
<piggybox> 热替换更像是个架构问题，不是语言问题
<\rs> cfy`: 確實可以去看一下nodejs...再學學前端，以後幻燈片就用html寫了……我發現非常爽。經過時間滾動條等其他幻燈片工具難以實現的東西都可以用js做出來
<cfy`> \rs: 这个我看过了。。。。
<cfy`> \rs: 虽然最后没用上。。
<cfy`> \rs: imadper`: nodejs性能真是好。。。
<imadper`> cfy`: 好过cl?
<cfy`> \rs: imadper`: 再用上coffeescript也不错。
<cfy`> imadper`: \rs: 没测过。不过CL那渣性能。
<imadper`> cfy`: 确实没啥一定要用cl的理由.
<imadper`> cfy`: elisp还是有一定要用的理由的. 因为emacs无可替代.
<cfy`> imadper`:  是啊，从实用角度来说。。。。。哪里好了？
<imadper`> cfy`: 算了, 喜欢就用, 不喜欢就不用, 又不是非得要说服别人.
<cfy`> imadper`: 但是我纠结啊。。。作为一个CLer
<cfy`> \rs: 对了js倒是能热替换。。
<imadper`> cfy`: 来一起看内核代码?
<cfy`> \rs: 不过js好像没load之类的。。。。
<cfy`> imadper`: 别。。。。
<cfy`> imadper`: 还记得我下午郁闷么。。。讨厌死了。。。
<imadper`> cfy`: 今天把 do_page_fault看了.
<cfy`> imadper`: 哦？
<imadper`> cfy`: 你全天都在郁闷吧.
<cfy`> imadper`: ....
<cfy`> imadper`: 这倒是。。
<\rs> cfy`: 據我所知 nodejs沒法hot swapping
<cfy`> \rs: 虽然，repl里可以重复定义代码
<imadper`> cfy`: 去听 "陀飞轮"
<cfy`> \rs: 但是好像没有’标准‘的方法来干这件事，不像CL
<imadper`> cfy`: 热升级这东西, erlang也有. 别的不知道.
<imadper`> cfy`: 我会的语言少...
<piggybox> nginx也可以热升级，只要服务端是无状态的都不难实现这个
<\rs> smalltalk
<cfy`> imadper`: 我会告诉你我现在的维护的CL软件，连lambda都很少用么？ cc \rs
<imadper`> cfy`: 你的那个是cl的?
<cfy`> imadper`: \rs: 全是defun和defmacro
<cfy`> imadper`: - -!
<cfy`> imadper: 我那个怎么不是了T_T
<imadper> cfy`: 你说公司那个?
<cfy`> imadper: 是啊。。。
<\rs> c思維的人寫cl...
 * imadper 银或金都不紧要  谁造机芯一样了
<cfy`> \rs: 这倒不是。。。。。。。
<imadper> cfy`: 不知道你那个软件用来搞啥的...
<cfy`> imadper: 专家系统
<imadper> cfy`: 专家系统, 其实也是ai或者dm的分支吧
<cfy`> \rs: 擦，我也不知道。。。。
<cfy`> \rs: imadper: 软件年龄比我们都大。。我就不说什么了。。。
<imadper> cfy`: 就是一个知识库外加一个贝叶斯? 我猜的...
<cfy`> imadper: 可编程的好嘛。。。
<cfy`> imadper: 我今天遇到一个几百万行的
<imadper> cfy`: ..............这么长?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!?
<\rs> aiml
<ofan> cfy`: 你们还写cl?
<cfy`> imadper: 我也震惊了。。。。不知道行数是不是对的。。。
<cfy`> ofan: 对的
<cfy`> imadper: 一个源代码文件50MB....
<cfy`> 我当时就震惊了。。。
<ofan> \rs: AI那个?
<imadper> cfy`: ... 膜拜.
<ofan> cfy`: 编译要多久？
<cfy`> imadper: 我反正是看不懂。都看不懂。。。。无论哪个层面。。。所以郁闷。。
<cfy`> ofan: ５分钟内可以加载成功
<cfy`> ofan: i3 2230啥的
<imadper> cfy`: 我也郁闷呀... 今天撸过一堆汇编...
<cfy`> imadper: ..
<imadper> cfy`: 就看懂倆...
<cfy`> imadper: .......
<cfy`> imadper: 真是苦。。
<ofan> cfy`: 5分钟...
<cfy`> ofan: 不到５分钟。。。
<cfy`> 我觉得。。。
<cfy`> ofan: 咋了？
<ofan> 刚试了下解析24M的irc数据，用了7s
<cfy`> 你在搞笑么？
<cfy`> 这能一样么？
<ofan> cfy`: 差不多，我还没测haskell写的scheme解释器
<cfy`> ofan: 别写scheme的
<cfy`> ofan: 写cl的
<cfy`> 写个复杂的
<cfy`> 烦的
<cfy`> 比如perl的
<ofan> cfy`: 为啥
<cfy`> ofan: 体现水平
<ofan> cfy`: cl看着蛋疼
<cfy`> ofan: 要不要你干嘛？
<\rs> http://www.red-lang.org/ 這個專門做日誌解析的，有 JIT
<ofan> >> Red Programming Language
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: Red Programming Language
<cfy`> gaoji....
<imadper> cfy`: scheme的有教程.
<\rs> ofan: 你是 bot?
<cfy`> hahahahahaha
<ofan> \rs: 我不是..
<imadper> cfy`: 写scheme的解释器, 有教程.
<\rs> http://google.com 測試
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: Google
<ofan> >> Google
<ofan> 在写个bot
<imadper> cfy`: 写perl/perl6的, 那才叫麻烦.
 * imadper 我的bot被ban了~
<cfy`> imadper: 我说了。。 <cfy`> 比如perl的
<ofan> 争取赶上#haskell的lambdabot
<imadper> cfy`: 恩.
<alvin_rxg> ofan: /unban *!*madper_bo@124.126.136.*
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 不用了.
<\rs> ofan: lambdabot 都集成 pointfree pointful djinn 了……
<cfy`> .....
<ofan> 不会unban
<cfy`> imadper: .....
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 那个bot就是用来没分钟践踏 imtxc 一次了.
<ofan> \rs: 恩 比较强大
<ofan> 还有safe evalution
<cfy`> imadper: 就是 alvin_rxg ban的呀。。
<alvin_rxg> fine
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 你没ban我主号, 别的都无所谓, 都是拿来玩的.
<cfy`> imadper: .....
<imadper>   /ban *!*@*  cfy
<ofan> 再嚷嚷就全ban掉
<cfy`> - -!
<cfy`> ........
<imadper> 怎么了, 有没跟你说, ofan
<cfy`> ofan: 你太nb了。。。
<imadper> ofan: 有个op而已, 不用这么叼
<cfy`> 肉身翻墙了不起么。。。。
<cfy`> 我这里连sbcl.org都打不开。。。。真是。。。把说了。。
<cfy`> 我这里连sbcl.org都打不开。。。。真是。。。不说了。。
<cley>  bot呢？
<ofan> imadper: 是城管
<ofan> cley: 回家过年了
<cfy`> ofan: - -!
<cley> 买到车票了？
<imadper> ofan: 问题是, 没理解你那句全ban掉, 是在跟谁说.
<ofan> imadper: 对所有人说
<imadper> ofan: 那你说的嚷嚷是啥?
<imadper> cfy`: 编译个内核, 让他开机的时候跟我打个招呼...
<ofan> imadper: 嚷嚷谁ban谁啊
<cfy`> imadper: ......
<imadper> ofan: 一个灌水的地方, 还不让嚷嚷了?!
<cfy`> 对的
<cfy`> 就是灌水的地方
 * ofan no嚷嚷
 * imadper 理解不能,  效果拔群
 * cfy` gaoji ofan
<lpy> imadper: 玩宠物小精灵么效果拔群...
<imadper> lpy: 我在形容别的东西.
<ofan> `nand` | einstein's theory of special relativity implies
<ofan>        | that nothing can be faster than C
<ofan> XD
<cfy`> 如果人无限聪明，记忆力无限好
<cfy`> 汇编是最快的了，什么比得过汇编？
<ofan> cfy`: c生成的更快
<cfy`> ofan: 最多和汇编一样快
<imadper> of
<ofan> cfy`: 你可以试试
<imadper> ofan: 你用c读一下cr2寄存器.
<lpy> imadper: 你有试过emacs随stumpwm自启动么...
<cfy`> ofan: - -!
<cfy`> ofan: 你扯淡吧，没看我前提
<imadper> lpy: 没有,  不过, 这个不难吧.
<ofan> cfy`: 前提是你手写汇编
<imadper> cfy`: 不用那个前提也可以. 你memcpy, 就是用汇编实现的.
<imadper> ofan: 就是手写汇编.
<cfy`> <cfy`> 如果人无限聪明，记忆力无限好	<cfy`> 汇编是最快的了，什么比得过汇编？
<cfy`>  
<ofan> imadper: 那只是一个函数
<cfy`> ofan: 前提是那个人手写
<cfy`> ofan: 不是我！！！
<ofan> cfy`: 你才扯淡
<nvfgh> 123456789
<ofan> cfy`: 根本不可能的前提，有毛意思
<nvfgh> 123456789
<cfy`> ofan: 你扯
<nvfgh> 123456789
<cfy`> ofan: 你都知道没意思。。。我都总结发言了。。你还说我。。。
<nvfgh> ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<nvfgh> ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ofan> cfy`: 说啥了
<nvfgh> ？？？？？？？？？？
<lpy> imadper: 嗯
<cfy`> ofan: .
<nvfgh> ，，，，，，，，，，
<nvfgh> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imadper> cfy`: http://www.360buy.com/product/1006842143.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 三夫户外 ARCTERYX(始祖鸟) 男款Gtx防水保暖棉服-Fission SV Jacket Mens 9530 黑色 XL【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<ofan> >> Èý·ò»§Íâ ARCTERYX(ʼ×æÄñ) ÄпîGtx·ÀË®±£Å¯ÃÞ·þ-Fission SV Jacket Mens 9530 ºÚÉ« XL¡¾Í¼Æ¬ ¼Û¸ñ Æ·ÅÆ ±¨ [...]
<kk> ofan say: >> 三夫户外 ARCTERYX(始祖鸟) 男款Gtx防水保暖棉服-Fission SV Jacket Mens 9530 黑色 XL【图片 价格 品牌 报 [...] in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * imadper 我擦, 现在贴一个网页, 三个题目出来.
<cfy`> imadper: 只有。。 ofan 能买的起了。。
<cfy`> ofan: å·®bot...
<ofan> cfy`: 是插件
<crack> 卧槽，进来了
<crack> = =原来IRC也有中文频道。
<cfy`> ofan: solidot.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西 (@ solidot.org)
<cfy`> ofan: http://solidot.org
<kk> cfy` s, ⇪ Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<ofan> cfy`: 关了已经
<cfy`> ofan: - !
<cfy`> ofan: - -!
<crack> = =这里都是大神啊。
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 哈哈, 你也开了~
<imadper> ofan: 别关呀, 现在四个了
<imadper> ofan: 我也开一个去.
<alvin_rxg> 不是我
<cfy`> 小心循环。。。
<crack> = =你们开什么？
<cfy`> 曾经。。gentoo-cn就两bot循环了。。。
<imadper> .....
<lpy> imadper: 。。。
<crack> = =我说话有木有人听到。
<ofan> crack: 木有
<cfy`> <ofan> crack: 木有
<imadper> http://www.baidu.com/
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<\rs> 快速複習 Types and Programming Languages，前80頁介紹了 untyped lambda calculus 和 de Bruijn index
 * mosesofmason 百度一下, 你就发疯
<crack> 0.0.
<cfy`> hahaha
<ofan> \rs: 复习？
<ofan> cley: 不要pm
<crack> 0.0各位晚安，我睡觉了。
<cley> ofan: 为什么？
<\rs> ofan: 一年半前看過一些
<ofan> cley: 又没什么见不得人的
<\rs> 無線鼠標+鍵盤不錯，一個發射器就好，節省一個usb接口
<ofan> \rs: orz, 我下了好多书都没看
<alvin_rxg> d-h.st 全死了…
<ofan> cley: no pm
<ofan> 不知道有没有.hs域名
<alvin_rxg> http://d-h.st/vhN  谁帮我下…
<kk> alvin_rxg s, ⇪ Dev-Host - XperiaBlueIce_V4.zip - The Ultimate Free File Hosting / File Sharing Service
<tone> ?
 * imadper 有没有人试过无节拍的内核?
<ofan> imadper: 实时的？
<ofan> 上课去
<lpy> imadper: 无节拍？
<imadper> ofan: config_no_hz
<imadper> lpy: 无节操内核.
<lpy> imadper: ....
<cley> ofan:ofan是什么?
<relaxssl> 大家过年也不休息一下吗
 * cley 睡觉~
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * gfrog ubuntu上的qemu缺了一坨又一坨的功能啊！！ 还有spice client，也少功能… freeflying 
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<kk> mosesofmason: .. ..
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<kk> mosesofmason: .. ..
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<cleamoon> ofan, 把kick那团雾的功能加到kk中
<ofan> cleamoon: kk不是我搞的
<cleamoon> ofan, 找搞的人去呀
<ofan> cleamoon: 懒得动
<cleamoon> ....
<kk>  05:05
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷… 它就转呀转呀转呀。。。就是不进入系统…………  http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/772454c5gw1e1kdb00csbg.gif
<cleamoon> 效果真好
<Hiso-android> kk: kk酱，ohayo^ω^
<kk> Hiso-android, Ayuh。 ㍞ 新年快乐，春节: 2.72天
<freeflying> gfrog: 你还在加班啊
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-07
<inode_lf> hello
<kk> inode_lf, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<inode_lf> ºÃµÄ
<archl> 都回家了，这里很冷请。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk:kk,ohayo
<kk> Hiso-kksaimoe, 啊。 ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 2.66天
<imadper> imtxc: 你其这么早??
<imtxc> imadper: 失眠
<imtxc> imadper: 要回家等会
<imadper> imtxc: 毛病不少!
<imtxc> imadper: 激动啊…… 所以失眠
<imadper> imtxc: 不管了, 上班去了.
<imtxc> imadper: 去吧去吧
<imtxc> alpha080: 早
<alpha080> zao...
<alpha080> 早
<imtxc> cfy: 你看看 madper这货居然用 weechat了，喳喳……
<pity> 早上好！
<pity> 看来不少人已经回家了……
<cfy> imtxc_away: ...
<nvfgh> 123456789
<ofan> imtxc_away: 他一向没节操的
<ofan> weechat谁用谁知道
<Hiso-kksaimoe> ohayo minna
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 有人么
<kk> Hiso-kksaimoe, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk：你知道怎么ssh么？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk：怎么开启ssh。。。。
<fivesheep> service sshd start
<ikk-> sudo service ssh start
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<leaveboy> systenctr start sshd
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 一个个试QAQ
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: ...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 怎么查看是否开启了ssh呢？
<onlylove> 直接ssh本地啊……
<onlylove> 看看ssh端口开了没有
<onlylove> netstat -an
<MeaCulpa> Hiso-kksaimoe: ps -ef | grep \[s]shd
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 后面那个正则怎么解？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: try it
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: try it, then try ps -ef | grep sshd
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我只是向知道\[s]代表什么意思……我当然知道这样好用……
<onlylove> 好吧，我试试
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 正则嘛，就是说匹配的第一个字母是可选项，纯粹用来把grep自己过滤掉的
<onlylove> 少一行
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 少了grep自己那行
<MeaCulpa> 让人生少点疑惑而已
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃真要坚守到年底啊。
<MeaCulpa> 善
<\rs> grep \[s]shd 善
<MeaCulpa> 明天还是WFH了
<MeaCulpa> 不坚守了天气不好
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 天气不好火车什么的还跑不，你还是等天气好点
<cfy> cool
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ps -aux 和 ps aux 看ps 的手册页是不一样的，但是只有在用管道继续的时候才会出warning
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是么...我从没注意过
<cfy> MeaCulpa: what's does WFH mean?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Work From Home
<MeaCulpa> SoHo
<cfy> MeaCulpa: cool......
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 明天PTO喽，不坚守了，XD
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 但是命令的用法就是简单的ps [options]，我之前用ps -aux | grep 进程名 总是会报警，但是ps aux |grep 不会
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 对于ps我也觉得很奇怪，可能是历史原因那么奔放
<ikk-> ps -e f
<ikk-> ps -e f | grep ssh
<onlylove> 看手册页是bsd style的东西的时候用x，和a配合，实现-a 的作用……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 但是aux前面加-应该是不对的，然报错信息让人感觉不是ps报的而是kernel报的
<MeaCulpa> Linux偶尔也要调和一下需求，尤其抄别人代码以后
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这个用法没什么不对的，如果有个叫x的用户
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<\rs> cfy: 研究過把某個 iface 當作 socks5 來用嗎
<cfy> \rs: nope
<cfy> MeaCulpa: you mean gnu ?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: y
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 猜想而已，不负责举证
<imadper> cfy: ToT
<\rs> 沒法用 gmail web版了……
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 早没法用了
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 尼玛啥都找不到
<imadper> \rs: 刚刚测试, 可以用.
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。
<imadper> \rs: 哦, 翻墙之后可以用.
<\rs> imadper: 上海網絡糟
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 不过, gmail web版本很差吧..
<MeaCulpa> gmail UI烂
<MeaCulpa> 啥都找不到
<onlylove> gmail不是一直是web的么，可以用client？
<\rs> 因爲想找spam裏的郵件……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ....
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: gmail一直有pop3和imap
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 从来没用过gmail……
<twang> ...
<imadper> onlylove: .... gmail至少有手机的client吧...
<onlylove> imadper: 这个是……
 * imadper 泛泰的手机不错. 
<imadper> onlylove: 不然android跟谁组合~ loool
<onlylove> imadper: 泛泰是什么地方的牌子
<imadper> onlylove: 棒子.
<\rs> imap使用gmail mutt似乎不能把spam移到INBOX...
 * imadper 求粤语流行歌推荐.
<onlylove> imadper: 棒子？不就三星和LG么，不过，在棒子国不能用这两个牌子，所以棒子国叫什么不知道
<MeaCulpa> \rs: ...似乎spam也就一个目录，不能procmail么？
<ikk-> gmail 支持热键,方便
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 你mutt直接imap google的？
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 那在国内会很慢
<ikk-> gmail 可以直接搜索: from xxx
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 雙向……對imap google還能用
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 那太慢了
<MeaCulpa> 会很卡
<imadper> onlylove: 泛泰手机在我初中的时候还来过中国市场呢. 算是不小的牌子, 韩国第三大手机厂.
<MeaCulpa> ikk-: Google 的热键适合以前不用键盘的人
<onlylove> imadper: 棒子的东西，目前看LG还可以，三星直接歇着去
<MeaCulpa> 三星大热啊现在
<onlylove> imadper: 你知道吴裕泰晚上什么时候关门么
<MeaCulpa> 三星最英明的决定就是多年前帮了arm一把，现在拿的授权低
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 我offlineimap + online imap的……
<imadper> onlylove: 不知道, 不过应该挺早的吧.
<onlylove> 三星热他的，我现在宁可买sony
<imadper> onlylove: 目测不会超过八点半.
<cfy> imadper: boring.....
<onlylove> imadper: 哦，那成，我下班就去，我怕我下班了他也关门了
<imadper> cfy: ... 你就没开心果...
<cfy> \rs: /op #ubuntu-cn cfy
<imadper> cfy: 你就没开心过...
<cfy> imadper: really?
<imadper> cfy: 恩...
<cfy> imadper: that's truth...
<cfy> \rs: cool
<cfy> imadper: do you want op?
<imadper> cfy: not now
 * cfy i'm busy latter...
<imadper> cfy: :-)
<onlylove> 好多op
<cfy> we are good ops..
<onlylove> cfy: 怎么觉得是will be busy
<cfy> onlylove: forget that.....
 * cfy oops..
<imadper> cfy: t了他~ lol
<cfy> imadper: ccl 1.9 rc1 is available now !
<cfy> imadper: - -!i'm a good op
<imadper> cfy: no, sbcl is good enough.
<cfy> imadper: - -!
<cfy> imadper: my sbcl is not compiled with xref enable......
<cfy> imadper: that sucks...
<imadper> cfy: xref?
<cfy> imadper: internal functions(and othres)cross reference
 * imadper 求歌曲推荐. 
<imadper> cfy: i see.
<imadper> cfy: debian unstable has an emacs package which has higher version than arch's.
<cfy> imadper: and ubuntu?
<imadper> cfy: my leader is pinging me.
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<cfy> what?
<MeaCulpa> 进错频道了，流行洋文了
<MeaCulpa> \rs: offline imap sux
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 好处是可以不破坏已读标记
 * MeaCulpa 突然想到那个鞭炮炸大桥的原因了
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 不用自己定規則分揀郵件，另外還能同步回服務器
<vimerrrrrrr> hi all~
<kk> vimerrrrrrr, 好.. . ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 2.57天
 * MeaCulpa 突然想到那个鞭炮炸大桥的原因了...因该有人拉屎拉了很多，鞭炮引发沼气爆炸，或者这大桥有阴沟...
<imadper> cfy: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/225469.htm
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 高富帅专用智能手机：Gress巡洋舰钛电话_Cellphones 手机_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: ...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: ...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> TAT为什么transimssion限制了窗口大小
<Hiso-kksaimoe> md手机分辨率不够啊。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 不能挂pt了么TAT
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 谁能理解我现在的心情
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk：安慰TAT
<imadper> 有用过rhel的吗? 告诉我怎么卸载一个rpm包....
<Hiso-android> ...
<twang> -R ?
 * Hiso-android 蛋痛
<imadper> twang: 确定?
<twang> 只知道yum 是-R
<imadper> yum的参数就不是那么写的.
<imadper> yum 安装是 imstall
<imadper> 卸载是 erase
<imadper> twang: 怎么可能是个带 - 的参数.
<imadper> twang:   -R [minutes], --randomwait=[minutes]
<twang> 额  我难道记错了
<twang> 以前用FEDORA都是这样的啊
 * imadper 如何卸载一个rpm包呀!!!~~!!!
<imadper> twang: 一会儿我找个fedora试试看吧.
<twang> 看man吧
<imadper> twang: 看过了, 还给你贴了呀.   -R [minutes], --randomwait=[minutes]
<CyrusYzGTt> <imadper> yum 安装是 imstall .. s/imstall/install
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 早~
<cfy> imadper: boring.....
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我需要一个卸载本地包的命令.
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: what's up?"
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ yum erase ..
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ or yum remove ..
<cfy> imadper: rpm -e hdparm
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 不可以哦...
<cfy> imadper: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap4sec23.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Use RPM command to uninstall.
<cfy> imadper: boring....
<imadper> cfy: 不可以哦...
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ rpm -ev
<cfy> imadper: --nodeps
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ or rpm -ev --nodeps --noscript ..
<imadper> cfy: CyrusYzGTt 他说那个包我没有安装. 可是我刚刚安装的 没有错呀.
<cfy> imadper: you are the one works in red-hat....
<cfy> imadper: boring.....
 * cfy boring...
<imadper> cfy: 我擦, 商业机密, 不然我真得跟你吐嘈这个包.
<cfy> imadper: 我擦, 商业机密, 不然我真得跟你吐嘈这个g2 bug.
<cfy> imadper: +1....
<imadper> cfy: lol
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我确定我安装了(成功), 但是卸载的时候一直不能卸载..
<\rs> rpm 夠爛了，dpkg 夠爛，emerge 太慢，還一直更新，不知道有什麼好改的，而且改到現在還這麼慢
<cfy> @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ .. zhao RH de ren
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan */nD!=)*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg s, ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你以为我不是吗?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: imader is working in redhat....
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ bs zhi
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 这个包有bug... 装上了就不能卸载... cc cfy !
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. suo yi gan jue  imadper zai wu li qu nao , broing
<Hiso-android> Ping yin  mme
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> Hiso-android§ ibus-libpinyin broken le ,, in fedora 18 x86_64
<Hiso-android> wei shen me bu nen yong ping yin
<cfy> that sucks
<CyrusYzGTt> Hiso-android§ broken le
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: ibus的上游不管?
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ en , bingo
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: ... pwu放假了?
<Stone_L> 你们都放假了?>
<onlylove> imadper: repoort a bug
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ bu qing chu , fan zheng wo report bug,, dou bei del le
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *{'w.3{T*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<Stone_L> ....
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<onlylove> http://news.cnhubei.com/xw/gn/201302/t2449552_1.shtml
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 张江IBM发了切糕？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...没
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那这帖子瞎扯了
<Stone_L> 切糕..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTExOTM1ODQw.html  ee god
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: ...
<onlylove> 不过20个馒头6双袜子这种年终奖……
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 在?
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<Stone_L> - -
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: .
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚试过, rpm -i
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: rpm -i xxx.rpm 安装的包, 没法卸载的...
<MeaCulpa> 切糕...
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ or rpm -ev --nodeps --noscript **
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§  remove mou ge bao , bu xu yao .rpm hou zhui'
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *wJqJ9_V*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<MeaCulpa> 现在的bot...
<CyrusYzGTt> wo de year end jiang , jiu shi fa gong zi ,,
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: ooo, thx
<MeaCulpa> 18摸没年终奖
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: rh也没有. cc MeaCu
<ikk-> http://news.cnhubei.com/xw/gn/201302/t2449552_1.shtml
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: it works, thanks
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ .. bsn
<ikk-> `rsthttp://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTExOTM1ODQw.html
<kk> ikk- s, ⇪ 【拍客】长沙立交桥下建房驱赶流浪汉：或作库房出租—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: why?~
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ remove bao ,ying gai xian  rpm -ev bao ,, ru guo bu xing ,cai neng yong  rpm -ev --nodeps --noscript bao
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *hIDx}=Qf*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<kk> skip url: http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: .... 一个3mb的包, remove 3分钟了...
<MeaCulpa> 烂
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ no ,you xie bao ,shi gao ya suo de , normal
<imadper> MeaCulpa: rpm真渣....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那是
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: no, it take's only 1 sec for install.
<imadper> s/ll\./lling\./
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ na jiu bu qing chu le ,, ask RH ,, fedora is RH de bai mouse
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *J\,\KGw*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<onlylove> imadper: 把包拆开，看看都干了些什么，逆向操作一下
<MeaCulpa> 不好用，依赖解决也不强大
<imadper> only
<imadper> onlylove: 不是我们公司的包, 是合作伙伴给的包, 我只测试一下能不能卸载.
<imadper> onlylove: 懒得管太多.
<MeaCulpa> 那就是没坐好
<onlylove> imadper: 那就打电话给那丫的，让他把bug修好了再说
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩.
<imadper> onlylove: 不知道他们电话.
<onlylove> imadper: 先用rpm查询，看看能不能能查到
<imadper> onlylove: 查询?
<onlylove> imadper: 如果rpm -q 包信息 查不到，那就和没装上差不多
<imadper> onlylove: 装上了呀.
<MeaCulpa> 干活总会遇到这样那样二的事
<onlylove> imadper: 那就 man rpm，看看怎么remove，实在不行force
<imadper> onlylove: remove 不能用force.
<imadper> only
<imadper> onlylove: 现在问题是, 卸载了6分钟了, 还没动静....
 * imadper 就几个内核符号, 很小的... 很小的...
<MeaCulpa> 好久没上dooloo
<onlylove> imadper: 你研究下怎么让rpm查询不到吧
<imadper> onlylove: 不研究了.
<MeaCulpa> dooloo
<pity> 请教个 git 问题，如果处于 no branch 上，如何将 no branch 上的提交合并到某个分支？
<\rs> merge ? cherry-pick
 * MeaCulpa 要是想做bot，第一个功能就是刷dooloo
<MeaCu1pa> [33m0  [39m [[32mGoogle街景变偷窥器 ;)[39m]
<MeaCu1pa> [36mhttps://maps.google.com/maps?q=Krakatoa&hl=zh-cn&sll=44.883004,6.625085&layer=c&cid=5250865211998137208&panoid=uvzxz5gcpUvejlo68yh1ZQ&cbp=13,255.04,,0,16.55&gl=zh-cn&hq=Krakatoa&t=m&cbll=44.883017,6.624978&ie=UTF8&hnear=&ll=44.883003,6.625019&spn=0.001555,0.004128&source=embed[39m
<kk> MeaCu1pa ⇪ ti: Google 地图
<pity> \rs: merge 会提示 already up-to-date
<MeaCulpa> .... 忘了去掉ansi color...
<pity> \rs: 我不知道如果切换回一个分支，是不是就看不到 no branch 了
<pity> \rs: cherry-pick 没问题
<pity> \rs: 只是要多做几次
<\rs> pity: 直接 reset --hard
<pity> \rs: 不能啊，我的分支 behind 那个 no branch 了，因为刚才 reset 过了一个 commit
<\rs> 讓那個 behind 的 reset --hard refs/heads/no-name-branch / commit-id
<pity> \rs: 呃，刚 cherry-pick no branch 上的两条提交后 no branch 就消失了
<\rs> reflog
<pity> \rs: 嗯，果然能找到，不过要下次再试了，thx
<imadper> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/225543.htm
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 昨夜，他对着ATM机倾诉了15分钟_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<\rs> syntactic sugar is a term coined by Peter Landin
<\rs> Landin is also known for off-side rule
<\rs> Python 縮進
<imadper> cfy`: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DZTJRQ/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B001DZTJRQ&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Amazon.com: Wenger 16999 Swiss Army Knife Giant: Home Improvement
<imadper> 康师傅最终还是出手机了... http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/225463.htm
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 就是这个味！康师傅手机试玩视频曝光_Cellphones 手机_cnBeta.COM
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<lpy> 大家早～
<imadper> lpy: 早. 康师傅最终还是出手机了... http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/225463.htm
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 6577，就是刁丝味
<lpy> imadper: 我去...比我现在的手机还厚
<onlylove> http://server.51cto.com/exp/inspur20130122/
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 浪潮天梭K1主机系统发布直播专题 - 51CTO.COM - 技术成就梦想 - 领先的中文IT技术网站
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 6575的吊丝路过
<onlylove> 求IBM评价浪潮天梭
<lpy> imadper: IPS。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://server.51cto.com/News-378148.htm IBMER怎么看 cc roylez
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 浪潮王恩东：浪潮天梭K1的发布 万里长征第一步 - 51CTO.COM
<onlylove> 话说没见曙光的机器
<ikk-> http://dwz.cn/5k6x9  这个图片可以拖动
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: Google 地图
<IsoaSFlus> kk:kk酱吃了么
<kk> IsoaSFlus, 我明白了。“它”是吗？  ㍤ 
<IsoaSFlus> QAQ
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 大清早的，不做作业？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 明明12点了
<IsoaSFlus> 早上做了作业
<maplebeats> 你浪费自己青春在IRC上都不去玩游戏啊
<IsoaSFlus> 对游戏没兴趣
<IsoaSFlus> 我看鸟哥去了
<IsoaSFlus> QAQ
<maplebeats> 这孩子，没救了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。二次元才是唯一的归宿是谁说的来着
<onlylove> maplebeats: 什么游戏？
<IsoaSFlus> 其实我应该去补番。。。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 鸟哥有什么好看的
<IsoaSFlus> 系统的了解下linux对我这脑残高中生有好处QAQ
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 哥的座佑铭早就改了好不
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 有毛个好处
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats:那句话让我感动了好久来着QAQ
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 这行很深，陷进来了就完了
<IsoaSFlus> 然后有一天我在男生宿舍楼道中大声喊出了这中二的话语
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 那个伤心事，别提了
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats:这行深不深无所谓，我真心对其它不感兴趣
<maplebeats> imadper, 快来吧 IsoaSFlus ban了，让他回来泡妹子
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> QAQ
<ikk-> maplebeats: 他是多线程的,妹子在另一个线程
<IsoaSFlus> 三次元无真爱
<IsoaSFlus> QAQ
<maplebeats> TAT这又是啥
<IsoaSFlus> kk：kk酱求安慰QAQ
<ikk-> 8核的CPU
<IsoaSFlus> 我才不是推土机
<IsoaSFlus> TAT是表情符号。。。
<ikk-> IsoaSFlus: 我要午睡去了
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 哎，我高中的时候要是有人这样子劝我，我哪会这样子
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 推土机是啥
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus, 身在富中不知富
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> amd的。。。
<maplebeats> onlylove, AMD 的 CPU吧
<IsoaSFlus> 推土机是ds吧。。。
<maplebeats> 鬼知道是啥
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我觉得应该不是那个
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 但是他好像不愿意说
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 感觉我好像被卖了
<IsoaSFlus> ㍤ ㍤ ㍤ ㍤
<maplebeats> onlylove, 噗
<PS-real> 我的emacs调用w3m显示乱码....
<PS-real> 谁知道怎么解决?
<PS-real> ....
<IsoaSFlus> ㍤ ㍤
<Hiso-android> 怎么才可以打出乱码
<ikk-> > '乱码'.togbk
<Hiso-android> 。。。。
<kk> ikk-, ÂÒÂë
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 你是管理员？
<IsoaSFlus> 不科学啊
<Hiso-android> 我试试
<Hiso-android> >'ajsjz'.togbk
<Hiso-android> ....
<b33e> 试什么
<Hiso-android> 好吧，乖乖看书去了-_-#
<onlylove> Hiso-android: 他只是把utf-8的字符转成GBK而已
<Hiso-android> 我知道，但为什么我不能召唤kk，他是管理员？
<kk> 乖,看书去吧.
<onlylove> 你少了个空格吧
<b33e> οΦ¨δΫÜδΩùγïôγ¦°φ†΅γ©Κγ¦°εΫïοΦü
<b33e> δΫçδΚé εàùε≠ΠηÄÖε¦≠ε€Α
<kk> 复制上来的没用
<kk> 打出来的才是真的
<onlylove> kk合体了！！！
<Hiso-android> 。。。。
<Hiso-android> !
<b33e> 我只是把网页编码改了 蘸了上来
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我瞬间没了看书的欲望
<onlylove> Hiso-kksaimoe: 你要喂k吃苍蝇么
<\rs> Hiso-kksaimoe: 保送了吧
<\rs> difan: 張兄好
<imadper> ?
<imadper> cfy`: 帮我分解质因数?
<IsoaSFlus> .....
<cfy> imadper: np
<ikk-> require 'mathn'
<ikk-> p 123232913892382.prime_division
<ikk-> #=> [[2, 1], [7, 1], [17, 1], [4519, 1], [114579631, 1]]
<ikk-> http://ruby-china.org/topics/7952
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: Ruby China | 10行令你朋友惊讶的ruby代码 » 社区
<IsoaSFlus> 这是什么语言？
<cfy> ruby...
<cfy> imadper: ?
<imadper> cfy: 正在生成.
<cfy> imadper: you need give the program to solve your problem...
<imadper> cfy: ....
<ikk-> > 123232913892382.prime_division
<kk> ikk-, [[2, 1], [7, 1], [17, 1], [4519, 1], [114579631, 1]]
<imadper> cfy: perl卡住了...
<imadper> cfy: 那个高精库有点儿慢...
<ikk-> imadper: 哪个数
<imadper> cfy: 我换gmp试试看.
<imadper> ikk-: 还没算出来呢... 算出来给你
<ikk-> o
 * imadper 可以打倒ruby的一个数字
<ikk-> ...
<imadper> ikk-: 乖, 别哭.
<ikk-> 反正我加了 Timeout.timeout(5){ do }
<ikk-> 超时5秒我就忽略的
<imadper> ikk-: 我乘出这个数, 都超过4分钟了.
<ikk-> ...
<imadper> ikk-: 你5秒想分解开?
<ikk-> imadper: 你的是什么cpu
<imadper> ik
<imadper> ikk-: i5 2410吧.
<ikk-> imadper: 我的才 Pentium(R) Dual-Core
<ikk-> 那我也试试吧
<imadper> ikk-: 等我算出来贴上去.
<ikk-> 哦
 * imadper 先去看会儿视频, 短期内算不好...
 * imadper 1700万位的一个数....
<ikk-> imadper: 那我不要了,这么大,我的剪贴板都会 爆掉
<imadper> ikk-: 我为了算这个数出来, cpu一直100%
 * imadper http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/225555.htm  都去找 adam要手机去!
<ikk-> imadper: 这个数一定大有用处...
<imadper> ikk-: 不知道有啥用. 我把那个页面给关了...
<ikk-> ...
<imadper> cfy: 算太久了... 听说过 haskell里面高精度的效率极高, 我去试试看去.
<ikk-> imadper: 这个用 gcc 应该不难
<imadper> ikk-: 还得用GMP.
<ikk-> 哦,没玩过这么大的数
<ikk-> alvin_rxg: 你的 源码在哪里,研究一下
<\rs> ikk-: 你是開發網站的？
<ikk-> \rs: 我只搭建过 discuz leobbs redmine 3个网站而已
<\rs> ikk-: 我不知道ruby還能用在網站外的什麼地方
<night_> ￣ェ￣
<night_> ￣ェ￣
<night_> ￣ェ￣!~
<night_> onlylove, 过年还在阿
<night_> ofan, 我弟你也在阿
<ikk-> \rs: rake,rakefile 对应make,makefile
<ikk-> \rs: 像perl那样 用于系统管理 http://product.dangdang.com/main/product.aspx?product_id=20417475
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: 《Ruby 系统管理实战》汉默（Hamou，A.B.） 著，仲田 等译_简介_书评_在线试读-当当图书
<\rs> ikk-: rake慢得要死……嗯系統管理還不錯
<cfy> - -!
<ikk-> \rs: rake慢是因为调用了 gcc 编译慢
<ikk-> 和 make 是一样的
<\rs> ikk-: 怎麼變快？
<ikk-> \rs: 只编译修改过的文件就快了, Rakefile 别写错就行
<\rs> time rake -> "No Rakefile found...." 耗時 0.315s 這還能忍嗎
<cfy> php is the best programming language !
<\rs> time make -> "No targets specified " 0.002s
<imadper> cfy: -1
<imadper> cfy: :-)
<cfy> imadper: boring....
<imadper> cfy: 你干嘛呢, 这么烦?~
<cfy> imadper: 没动力
<imadper> cfy: 一起读代码?
<cfy> imadper: \rs: even a shell support hot swapping...
<cfy> imadper: - -!
<cfy> gentoo is the best linux distribution!!!
<cfy> cc \rs imadper
<imadper> cfy: 或者去给ubuntu phone开发软件, 以期待到时候c家给我们一个免费的开发版手机
<cfy> imadper: cool
<\rs> cfy: cl刷coci，學fenwick tree，學interval tree學veb tree學 B tree 學 scapegoat tree 學 aa tree 學 treap splay suffix tree factor oracle ... 看game theory看typing theory machine learning statistics學……
<cfy> @_@
<ikk-> \rs: 用c++ 写 ruby 的库很简单
<imadper> cfy: 还在算呢... 我决定停止了...
<ikk-> \rs: http://blog.csdn.net/emerald0106/article/details/7385370
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: 用C++写ruby扩展 - emerald0106的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<cfy> imadper: send two numbers to me
<\rs> cfy: 玩js，看phantomjs jquery underscore grunt nodejs icedcoffeescript mocha uglify backbone async nib mongoose stylus connect
<imadper> cfy: (2**57885161-1)
<cfy> borning.....
<ikk-> > (2**57885161-1).prime_division
<kk> ikk-, undefined method `prime_division' for Infinity:Float
<cfy> haha
<cfy> wait
<cfy> i install a ecl
<\rs> six scapy scrapy numpy sympy fabric flask gevent greenlet twill sqlalchemy 看zeromq
<ikk-> > (2**57885161-1)
<kk> ikk-, Infinity
<imadper> ikk-: 怎么可能直接给你算出来...
<ikk-> 这样就 Infinity 了..
 * imadper 美国白宫的网站还能注册?
<\rs> mongodb documentation 800頁 syslog-ng 200頁 nginx http server 300頁……無數可以看的數
<\rs> MPI: A Message-Passing Interface Standark 600頁 OpenMP 300頁
<cfy> > (time (with-open-file (out "result" :direction :output :if-exists :supersede ) (write (1- (expt 2 57885161)) :stream out) nil))
<cfy> real time : 6.394 secs
<cfy> hahahahaha,yours sucks
<cfy> cc ikk- imadper
<cfy> % ls -lh result
<cfy> -rw-rw-r-- 1 chenfengyuan chenfengyuan 17M Feb  7 14:09 result
<imadper> cfy: 这么快...
<imadper> cfy: perl好慢..
<roylez> MeaCulpa 行为准则，全选，再修改...
<cfy> imadper: ecl is awesome
<imadper> cfy: I'll check sbcl.
<cfy> imadper: try it using ecl
<cfy> imadper: no!!!!!!!!
<\rs> 小說書如 Learning Go 100頁 Programming Erlang 500頁 Programming Ruby 800頁 Falcon Survival Guide 100 頁 Introduction To Objective Caml 200頁
<cfy> imadper: don't do that!!!!!!!
<ikk-> cfy: haskell 这么快啊
<imadper> cfy: ecl is better than sbcl?
<cfy> imadper: do only try ecl!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pity> 困……
<cfy> ikk-: ?ecl
<imadper> ikk-: no, it's cl.
<ikk-> cfy: ecl 啊...
<cfy> ikk-: yeah!
<cfy> imadper: ikk-: the truth is ...ecl use gmp..so .......
<ikk-> cfy: 以后数值计算就用 ecl 了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: bingo
<cfy> imadper: ikk-: gmp is fast.........
<cfy> hahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<\rs> gzip bzip2 xz lzma lzip 一個個看過來
<\rs> cfy: 世間能學的東西如此之多
<imadper> cfy: ... sbcl is hang.
<imadper> no...
<imadper> cfy: sbcl hangs.
<cfy> imadper: i told you....
<imadper> cfy: have you tired?
<imadper> cfy: before or after you using ecl?
<cfy> imadper: of course.....months ago,i run big math test on implemention of cls......
<cfy> imadper: before
<imadper> cfy: ecl is the best one?
<cfy> imadper: yeah,because gmp is really faster than sbcl & ccl
<imadper> cfy: ecl calls the gmp for calc?
<imadper> cfy: I can't import gmp to my perl. I don't know why.
<cfy> imadper: perl sucks...
<cfy`> that's turth
<cfy`> truth
<imadper> cfy: agree.
<cfy`> lol
<cfy`> imadper: hahahahahahahhahhahahaha
 * gfrog 一坨儿帽子在聊天。
<cfy`> gfrog: 基蛙好
<imadper> gfrog: 回家了?
<leaveboy> 机油好
<imadper> gfrog: 看来还没有.
<gfrog> cfy`: ...
<gfrog> imadper: 没有。
<imadper> cfy: should I re-compile my stumpwm with ecl?
<cfy`> imadper: no that sucks....
<imadper> cfy`: won't ecl generate better code?
<cfy`> imadper: of course not
<cfy`> imadper: ecl is faster than sbcl....only because it use gmp.....
<imadper> cfy`: ok, I see.
<cfy`> imadper: :D
<ikk-> p   libgmp-dev                         - Multiprecision arithmetic library developers
<ikk-> 这样就 Infinity 了..下载 370 kB，耗时 0秒 (457 kB/s)
<imadper> cfy`: then you should submit a patch for sbcl.
<cfy`> imadper: good idea
<imadper> cfy`: But I have no idea about who need calc big number and using cl.
<cfy`> imadper: maxima
<cfy`> imadper: and calculating big number is really fast
<cfy`> imadper: the problem is sbcl taks too much time on converting it to decimal
<imadper> cfy`: no idea. just passing them to lib-gmp as a string is ok.
<microcai> ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<microcai> 春节了！
<microcai> 乃门还在！？
<imadper> microcai: ... working.
<cfy`> microcai: 表刺激我。。。
<ikk-> gmp 怎么算 (2**57885161-1)
<microcai> ** ？
<microcai> 这是啥运算符？
<cfy`> microcai: - -!
<cfy`> microcai: 玩正太去
<imadper> ikk-: include gmp.h
<microcai> python 里的啊
<ikk-> microcai: pow
<microcai> 有 gcc 的地方就有 gmp
<cfy`> 死菜菜
<microcai> python 要花好久啊
<ikk-> microcai: gmp 怎么算 pow
<ikk-> imadper: 我安装了 gmp for ruby
<microcai> python 算 pow 咋那么慢的
<cfy`> microcai: 不是慢
<microcai> 那是啥？
<cfy`> microcai: 是进制转换嘛
<cfy`> microcai: 算是很快的，应该，我说cl
<cfy`> py不知
<imadper> ikk-: http://gmplib.org/manual/Integer-Exponentiation.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: Integer Exponentiation - GNU MP 5.1.0
<ikk-> imadper: 哦
<onlylove> microcai: 春节是什么，能吃么
<microcai> onlylove: 春节就是吃
<ikk-> [33] pry(main)> Benchmark.measure {k = 2**GMP::Z.new(57885161);p k.size }
<ikk-> 1808912
<ikk-> =>   0.000000   0.000000   0.000000 (  0.006716)
<ikk-> gmp果然快
<ikk-> 返回长度是 1808912
<ikk-> cfy: 你那个文件长度也是这么大吧?
<ikk-> <@cfy> -rw-rw-r-- 1 chenfengyuan chenfengyuan 17M Feb  7 14:09 result
<cfy> ikk-: 34e276642c0a536549c2b10041489d4bcb250f95b873f727f919c3c7972a74b91eed9fd070a8584d8c128ecd60bccc4a813912853cf6ed6694ed73c8380fd7c0  result
<cfy> sha512sum
<ikk-> cfy: 我没写入文件,估计写入会很慢
<cfy> ikk-: ...
<ikk-> [54] pry(main)> Benchmark.measure {k = 2**GMP::Z.new(57885161); k1 = 2**GMP::Z.new(57885161); p k.size ,k1.size }
<ikk-> 1808912
<ikk-> 1808912
<ikk-> =>   0.010000   0.020000   0.030000 (  0.018155)
<ikk-> cfy: 算2遍,也是秒杀
<cfy> ikk-: ?
<\rs> gmp 似乎是 ancient egyptian multiplication + toom algorithm/fast fourier transform
<onlylove> microcai: 表示想考教师资格了……我得除夕才能回家
 * microcai http://w.qq.com/cgi-bin/get_group_pic?pic=%7B5A18E3E3-51C2-FF07-9E3C-39D0A64658D3%7D.jpg
<ikk-> \rs: 意思是根本就没算?
<onlylove> microcai: 什么东东，403
<microcai> onlylove: http://gchat.qpic.cn/gchatpic/205597082/205597082-1851852541-5A18E3E351C2FF079E3C39D0A64658D3/0 ?
<onlylove> microcai: 此图片来自qq空间
<onlylove> microcai: 算了，不看了
<\rs> qq 居然到現在還用 /cgi-bin
<microcai> onlylove: 咋可能呢？
<microcai> onlylove: 绝对看的了的
<ikk-> [59] pry(main)> Benchmark.measure {k = 2**GMP::Z.new(57885161); k1 = 2**GMP::Z.new(8); p k.size ,k1 }
<ikk-> 1808912
<onlylove> microcai: 如果上qq就可以看
<ikk-> 256
<ikk-> =>   0.010000   0.000000   0.010000 (  0.008493)
<microcai> onlylove: 不打开 qq 的情况下一样看
<onlylove> microcai: cookie cache，你考虑了么
<microcai> onlylove: 我在一台干净的 pc 上看过
<imadper> onlylove: 直接可以看.
<microcai>  没问题的
<imadper> microcai: 没登录过qq都可以看.
<imadper> onlylove: ^^
<\rs> ikk-: 算了
<microcai> imadper: 是的
<microcai> onlylove: 明显是你的电脑有问题
<onlylove> microcai: 我电脑有什么问题……
<\rs> microcai: gitk?
<cfy> imadper: CL-USER> (time (with-open-file (out "~/result2" :direction :output :if-exists :supersede ) (write (eq 1 (1- (expt 2 57885161))) :stream out) nil))
<cfy> imadper: took 301 microseconds (0.000301 seconds) to run.
<ikk-> cfy: 这次快了
<imadper> cfy: 用的啥 clisp?
<cfy> imadper: but when you want to output it to file ............it seems take forever.....
<cfy> imadper: ccl
<ikk-> gmp 就是快, 证据: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/167357
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<imadper> ikk-: 不用ruby更快.
<cfy> imadper: +1
 * imadper ruby的效率很怪...
<onlylove> microcai: 换虚拟机能看……真晕
<ikk-> imadper: ruby 调用 c++ 写的库,怎么可能慢,除非 print 的时候 stdout 慢
<imadper> ikk-: gmp是c写的吧.
<ikk-> 哦
<imadper> perl -e "print 169.99 * 6.2341"  ==>  1059.734659
<imadper> cfy: ^^ nexus7 便宜了.
<cfy> imadper: i already have ip4s...
<\rs> perl -e 'print 2 * .142857'
<imadper> cfy: rich boy!
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cfy> (* 169.99 6.2341) => 1059.734659
 * \rs is a pool boy using android 2.3.6
<ikk-> > 169.99 * 6.2341
<imadper> perl -e 'print 2 * .142857'  ==>  0.285714
<kk> ikk-, 1059.734659
<archl> cfy:  imadper  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=400677
<cfy> what are you guys doing?
<imadper> archl: 注册才能看...
<onlylove> 你们算数玩呢？
<archl> cfy imadper  take the test and tell me http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%82%81%E7%88%BE%E6%96%AF-%E5%B8%83%E9%87%8C%E6%A0%BC%E6%96%AF%E6%80%A7%E6%A0%BC%E5%88%86%E9%A1%9E%E6%B3%95#%E6%80%A7%E6%A0%BC%E5%8B%95%E5%8A%9B%E5%AD%B8
<kk> archl ⇪ t: 邁爾斯-布里格斯性格分類法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
 * archl 懒，n年不学数学
<imadper> archl: 太难了, 不会......
<archl> imadper: 只是4个问题而已
<imadper> archl: entp
<archl> imadper: 呃。就和我一项不一样的。
<\rs> INFP
<imadper> archl: 抱抱~ :-)
<\rs> INTP
 * archl 先和 \rs 抱抱，一样的。 然后抱抱 imadper
<archl> imadper:  哇。外向的果然容易有gf
 * \rs 所以沒有gf...
<imadper> archl: 你一说这个, 我就会yy \rs 溝女时的样子..
<imadper> \rs: ^^
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<\rs> 你寫成gou了
<archl> imadper \rs 你们见面？
<imadper> 这边不流行说溝女, 但是我想不到合适的词. cc \rs
<imadper> archl: .
<archl> 溝女是啥？
<imadper> archl: 类似, 追女生或者相近的含义吧.
<ikk-> 性格就像vim,可以在不同的模式间切换.
<imadper> archl: 粤语, 很多地方也写成扣女... 但是我觉得那样容易误会...
<night_> 0 0
<night_> vim我很喜欢
 * archl 先溜了。
<night_> 有没有人玩过xen的
<namoamitabuddha> 国内有没有引进过 C Programming Language 的原版?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 影印版喽.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 恩, 搜索到了, 有的
<namoamitabuddha> amazon 最近的赠品有点糟糕啊
<imadper> cfy: fx.smzdm.com/go/50579
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* „Galaxy on Fire 2™ HD“ für iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPhone 5, iPod touch (3. Gen ... (@ apple.com *FROM* smzdm.com)
<namoamitabuddha> 我看见有 C++ Primer 的影印
<ikk-> alvin_rxg: 估计是python写的吧
<imadper> cfy: \rs 有廉价vps, 有兴趣没?
<cfy> imadper: cheaper than ofan ?
<cfy> imadper: yes i have
<imadper> cfy: vpn not vps
<cfy> imadper: yes i have
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你学 C++ 没
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: cfy是c++大师.
<imadper> s/师/湿/
<cfy> ....
<MeaCulpa> ...
<namoamitabuddha> 靠, 没发现 amazon 的 99 元还有"中文图书"的前提
<namoamitabuddha> CLRS 出了第三版
<namoamitabuddha> 没引进影印件, 算了
<Hiso-android> 云图谁看了？
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 没人鸟我？
<Hiso-android> kk: 求鸟←_←
<kk> Hiso-android, 我希望你最好的运气找到鸟←_←。 ㍧ 新年快乐 : 2.34天
<Hiso-android> kk: ^ω^谢谢kk酱
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你在dooloo贴的东西越来越gaoji了
<kk> Hiso-android, 问我另外一个问题。 ㍧ 新年快乐 : 2.34天
<Hiso-android> kk: 什么问题？
<superear> 大家好呀！
<kk> superear, 好.. . ㍧ 新年快乐 : 2.34天
<superear> 谁会发颤舌音？
<ikk-> imadper: 有没有画线的软件,linux下面, 比如 y=a*x+b 这种直线
<superear> 有，
<ikk-> \rs: 有没有画线的软件,linux下面, 比如 y=a*x+b 这种直线
<superear> 专门画函数曲线的
<ikk-> superear: 哪个
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: dooloo
<ikk-> superear: 哪个软件
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: dooloo
<MeaCu1pa> [如何找出公司里面年纪最大，工作年份最久，且挣得最少的那个人]
<superear> 自己在软件哭，数学工具里面搜，我帮你看看
<MeaCu1pa> http://www.jasq.org/2/post/2013/01/the-mathematician-the-monoid.html
<kk> MeaCu1pa ⇪ t: Tom, Dick & Harry - just another scala quant
<imadper> ikk-: 有, 叫gnuplot
<ikk-> imadper: 哦
<\rs> ikk-: gnuplot python matplotlib
<superear> 正解！
<\rs> ikk-: R
<superear> ubuntu数学能力超级强大，而且还基本免费！^_^
<roylez> MeaCulpa: monoid那解法确实不错，不过老板还是无敌的
<ikk-> imadper: 我运行了
<ikk-> imadper: 然后怎么设置 y= 2x 这样的线
<superear> 会python的话，用sage math，这工具牛叉大发了！自己google！基于云！
<imadper> ikk-: 就会sinx
<superear> 超越matlab的开源数学工具，解题神器！！！
<namoamitabuddha> 我一直用 wxmaxima 画的
<superear> 语法基于python
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 呵呵
<imadper> ikk-: plot 2*x
<superear> 再复杂的方程用sagemath小菜！
<superear> 用kmplot试试应该好用些^_^
<namoamitabuddha> superear: 是么?
<namoamitabuddha> superear: 微分方程能解么?
<namoamitabuddha> superear: 这个太实用了
<namoamitabuddha> superear: 还有函数方程
<ikk-> imadper: 多谢,学习了
<superear> 功能
<superear> 应该很好用
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 肯定可以, 随便一个计算机都能算了.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 定积分之类的.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 微分方程又不是都能定积分搞出来的
<ikk-> imadper: 我想给随便给出 x=1,2,3,4,5,6 这 6个点, 如何得到最接近这6个点的曲线? 这个估计目前还没有这样的功能吧?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: calculator 也只能解数值解
<ikk-> imadper: (x,y) 6组数据
<namoamitabuddha> ikk-: 什么叫做最接近这6个点的曲线?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 那不知道了...
 * pity 傻逼了，在 mysql 中创建了一个叫 sp-dev 的数据库，删不了了……
<ikk-> namoamitabuddha: 比如我画出6个点, 让你猜测这是什么曲线
<pity> 用 drop database sp-dev 删不掉
<pity> drop database "sp-dev" 也删不掉
<namoamitabuddha> ikk-: 这个曲线有无穷多吧
<imadper> ikk-: 这个, 你其实是想找最小误差吧.
<namoamitabuddha> ikk-: 过6个点都行
<imadper> ikk-: 曲线没法找, 直线的话, 我学dm的时候学过有算法可以搞.
<superear_> 掉线了
<ikk-> imadper: 直线我也知道的,曲线只要大致接近就可以
<namoamitabuddha> ikk-: 曲线过六个点的太多了
<imadper> ikk-: 那可以, 有库的, 不过不知道plot可以不.
<ikk-> namoamitabuddha: 能接近这6个点就行
<imadper> ikk-: 一般都是, 算出函数之后, 把函数给plot, 让他显示而已.
<namoamitabuddha> ikk-: 你对曲线肯定要有某种要求
<namoamitabuddha> ikk-: 否则随便画的
<superear_> 用sagemth解题都带显示步骤的，真乃高等数学之作弊利器
<pity> 今日百般不顺啊……
<imadper> pity: 回家没?
<pity> imadper: 没呢，九号回
<namoamitabuddha> superear_: 给我解个看看: f(f(x)) = e^x, 可微解
<imadper> pity: 哦. ..
<ofan> pity: `sp-dev` ?
<ikk-> namoamitabuddha: 比如我想在10天前,做a1() 这个事情的几率是1%, 9天前是2%, 8天前是4% , 7天前是7%, 6天14%, 5天28%, 4天50%, 3天60% , 2天80% ,1天100%
<pity> ofan: 好了
<superear_> 小弟数学不好，不知大神所云也！
<ikk-> imadper: .|||
<pity> ofan: 中横线居然在 mysql 中被特殊看待
<ikk-> imadper: 写个2次函数,可以得到上面的几率
<imadper> ikk-: 你想要的是svm
<namoamitabuddha> ikk-: 你没说二次函数, 别人怎么知道用什么东西去连, 呵呵.
<imadper> ikk-: 搜索一下svm吧. 用来预测第七个点的位置的时候, 经常要拟合一个函数出来.
<imadper> ikk-: svm有库的.
<ikk-> imadper: 哦,好的,我研究研究
<imadper> ikk-: 简单的svm, 算法也很容易.
<ikk-> imadper: 嗯,不用很精确的
<MeaCu1pa> 3
<MeaCu1pa> 1
<MeaCu1pa> 3
<superear_> 外语不好学不好数学！这是死理，可否苟同！
<ikk-> superear_: 高中数学够用了
<superear_> 不对
<crack> * *
<imadper> https://meilizhongguo.biz/chinese/2013/02/%E5%A5%87%E9%97%BB%E5%BD%95-%E4%B8%80%E5%A4%A9%E6%AD%BB%E4%BA%86%E5%85%AB%E6%AC%A1/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+chinagfwblog+%28GFW+Blog%EF%BC%88%E5%8A%9F%E5%A4%AB%E7%BD%91%E4%B8%8E%E7%BF%BB%E5%A2%99%EF%BC%89%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: 奇闻录 | 一天“死”了八次 - 中国数字时代
<crack> * *刚跑了外国的ubuntu去了。
<imadper> ikk-: 高中数学, 都不够你看一眼ai的.
<superear_> 微积分必学之
<ikk-> superear_: 没用到过啊...
<angelife> 小學數學足夠了
<angelife> :-D
<superear_> 唉，无语
<crack> 小学数学用ubuntu？
<angelife> 用arch
<angelife> ：）
<superear_> 小学生用ubuntu的多了
<superear_> 主要做作业用
<angelife> 中學用gentoo
<angelife> 足夠了
<superear_> 他会疯的
<crack> 不是把？
<superear_> chrome os 基于gentoo
<angelife> 嗯
<superear_> 所以他会用chromebook
<superear_> 口号，just use it！
<crack> = =小学生用ubuntu能做什么？
<superear_> 理科习题全解决
 * imadper cfy 听说过洋葱新闻吗?
<crack> ...
<crack> 这也行？
<superear_> 无病毒骚扰一个字爽！
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<angelife> 碰到黑客頁歇菜
<imadper> http://www.theonion.com/articles/the-onion-freely-and-happily-gives-its-employees-p,31102/?ref=auto
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: The Onion Freely And Happily Gives Its Employees' Passwords To China | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<superear_> ubuntu的防火墙不是盖的
<angelife> 你指的是
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: The C++ Programming Language 看过没
<superear_> 有种程序守护机制在ubuntu中，突然忘了叫什么了，sorry
<angelife> 嗯
<angelife> 我查查
<namoamitabuddha> iptables
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 遇到黑客, 那要看的.
<superear_> ubuntu专用，就是其母公司canonical开发的
<angelife> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UFW%E9%98%B2%E7%81%AB%E5%A2%99%E7%AE%80%E5%8D%95%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE
<kk> angelife ⇪ ti: UFW防火墙简单设置 - Ubuntu中文
<angelife> 看到了
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 如果 iptables 配置的比较严, 就比较麻烦了
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: UFW 也是 iptables 的 frontend
<angelife> 嗯
<angelife> 研究一下
<angelife> 這個我不懂呢
<superear_> 进程守护机制
<angelife> 這個好
<angelife> 很需要
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 不过普通用户一般不会受到职业黑客的什么缠绕攻击的
<superear_> 突然忘了叫什么了
<angelife> namoamitabuddha: 我就碰上過
 * kevinstar 明天才能回家啊。。。。。
<superear_> 你检测不到的
<angelife> namoamitabuddha: 還是ARP攻擊
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 砸回事? 招惹别人了?
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 你在公网?
<angelife> 私人網絡
<angelife> 不知道他怎麼做到的
<namoamitabuddha> arp 攻击是局域网攻击吧?
<angelife> namoamitabuddha: 私人網絡，不知道他怎麼做到的
<angelife> namoamitabuddha: 我是根據發送包遠大於接受包這個現象推測判斷的
<superear_> 真正的黑客可以隔空取物！
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: ubuntu?
<angelife> namoamitabuddha: arch
<superear_> 就是断网也能黑你！
<Hutu_Ry> ~
<Hutu_Ry> 断网怎么黑
<Hutu_Ry> 求教
<superear_> 不懂了吧！
<Hutu_Ry> 直接砸么
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 我不太懂, arp 是不是一般是局域网攻击啊
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 记得上次查阅过
<superear_> 利用无线电
<angelife> namoamitabuddha: 應該是
<onlylove> kevinstar: 还好了，我要后天早上
<Hutu_Ry> 你可以去看看arp协议 - -
<kevinstar> onlylove, 瞬间平衡了
<angelife> namoamitabuddha: 但是還有什麼手段可以做到這樣的效果呢
<superear_> 最安全的方法是不用电子设备！懂否！
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 你在局域网里面还是啥?
<onlylove> kevinstar: 没啥了，因为假日办说9号开始放……我也没办法……
<angelife> namoamitabuddha: 自己搭建的小局域網
<Hutu_Ry> 你现在是想嗅探别人？
<Hutu_Ry> 还是干嘛
<kevinstar> onlylove, 不过我们公司吃饭都没人了，我去吃饭，才不到10个
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 有别人使用计算机?
<angelife> namoamitabuddha:沒有
<superear_> 唉
<Hutu_Ry> - -
<Hutu_Ry> 你们在讨论什么阿...
<superear_> 不拉不拉
<namoamitabuddha> Hutu_Ry: 他说他在内网内受到过 ARP 攻击
<Hutu_Ry> 话说有没有用magicbox的...
<Hutu_Ry> - -绑定mac地址
<Hutu_Ry> 装arp防火墙
<angelife> Hutu_Ry: 疑似
<superear_> 不懂
<crackme> = =英语的ubuntu不好混。
<angelife> 我是根據發送包遠大於接受包這個現象推測判斷的
<namoamitabuddha> Hutu_Ry: 我以前看到的网文好像说 ARP 攻击是内网范围的
<crackme> 那里面都是外国人？
<Hutu_Ry> 另外用skiller看内网哪个网卡处在混杂模式
<onlylove> crackme: 还成
<Hutu_Ry> 直接去揍他
<Hutu_Ry> 哈哈
<superear_> 思科ios如何？
<onlylove> crackme: 不是很难
<namoamitabuddha> Hutu_Ry: 他说他当时没有其他人用计算机, 这就奇怪了
<angelife> 嗯
<crackme> 我知道，我说我英语差
<Hutu_Ry> ...
<crackme> = =他们问我哪国人
<angelife> 從黑我路由的IP看
<onlylove> superear_: 你要cisco的ios做啥
<angelife> 是來自MIT的
<IsoaSFlus> ....我干了一件多么讽刺的事，用电脑通过vnc连接我手机的ubuntuQAQ
<angelife> 詭異啊
<Hutu_Ry> ......
<angelife> 去年的事情了
<crackme> 对了，你和我说话怎么是红字？
<Hutu_Ry> 没有其他人用计算机是什么意思...
<superear_> 思科设备可能基于bsd
<namoamitabuddha> Hutu_Ry: ARP 攻击是来自内网的吧?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<Hutu_Ry> 通常是的
<superear_> 学习学习
<namoamitabuddha> Hutu_Ry: 假如是这样的话, 没有其他活动计算机, 怎么做内网攻击啊
<angelife> 第一
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: then crack a computer to do that
<angelife> 他先攻進了我的電信路由器
<superear_> haha
<Hutu_Ry> 这样...
<angelife> 後來我關閉了遠程管理
<angelife> nas
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 你还敢开远程管理的啊
<crackme> onlyove:= =
<angelife> 電信路由器默認開得好不好
<cfy> eexp: ee
<superear_> 思科设备电信有用吗？
<cfy> angelife: really?
<crackme> onlyove:= =你是怎么打出红色字的。
<cfy> angelife: shit.....
<cfy> angelife: i'm using one...
<angelife> cfy: ：）
<onlylove> crackme: 补全
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 哦, 是么? 我还不太清楚
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 这的确蛮危险的
<Hutu_Ry> ～
<angelife> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<Hutu_Ry> 话说有没有用magicbox的....
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 他那个应该是随意扫端口攻击的
<namoamitabuddha> angelife: 不是针对你攻击
<Hutu_Ry> 那个基于10.04的渗透平台...
<crackme> <onlylove>怎么补全？
<onlylove> superear_: 我就知道联通用华为
<superear_> 不知其为何物？
<onlylove> crackme: tab
<crackme> <onlylove>= =就是复制名字然后粘贴到输入框再打字把
<superear_> 偶？
<onlylove> crackme: 不是
<superear_> 思科也蛮阴的，我看
<crackme> <onlylove>那是？
<onlylove> crackme: 你用什么连接irc的
<Hutu_Ry> 目测xchat
<namoamitabuddha> crackme: 输入别人的 nickname 的部分, tab 补全, 一般 client 都支持
<crackme> ubuntu
<crackme> onlylove,
<crackme> onlylove, 这么？
<superear_> 咔咔
<crackme> namoamitabuddha, 这么把= =？
<onlylove> 好吧……ubuntu……
<namoamitabuddha> crackme: OKAY
<Hutu_Ry> - -他用的是xchat。。。
<crackme> = =目测成功，是ubuntu下的xchat
<crackme> namoamitabuddha, 这么说话别人看的见不
<namoamitabuddha> crackme: 恩
<superear_> xubuntu 下的xchat
<ikk-> crackme: 按TAB补全
<ikk-> eexp: 好久不见啊,想你了
<Hutu_Ry> crackme, 哈哈哈
<superear_> 咔咔
<crackme> namoamitabuddha, 看的见0 0？
<namoamitabuddha> crackme: 你在这频道发, 大家都可以看见
<onlylove> Hutu_Ry: 扔苍蝇那bot不在，不然你惨了
<crackme> namoamitabuddha, 搜的寺内= =
<Hutu_Ry> 阿阿为什么...
<Hutu_Ry> onlylove, 什么扔苍蝇的...
<superear_> 管理员
<Hutu_Ry> 为什么呢- -
<superear_> 不懂
<onlylove> Hutu_Ry: 以后常来，没准能遇到
<superear_> 哈。。。。。。哈。。。。
<MeaCulpa> ,,
<Hutu_Ry> 0.0   不明觉厉
 * MeaCulpa 充实的一天 码字200行
<crackme> = =我发觉irc比QQ好玩些。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: .........
<superear_> qq废柴
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 一个字符一行？
<MeaCulpa> qq威武
<crackme> = =QQ就是效果多
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是，追赶潮流玩bot...
<Hutu_Ry> 协议都不公开= =。
<namoamitabuddha> QQ 就是封闭
<MeaCulpa> QQ是网游
<MeaCulpa> 狠，穿透力强，udp
<superear_> 腾讯早就一大批脑残
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 什么时候放上来，一起调教下……
<imtxc> 红皮车威武，又停了
<ikk-> QQ只要公开几个API, 就可以有开源的QQ,而且会有很多版本.
<MeaCulpa> superear_: QQ当初设计的英明，后来可以无限扩展
<Hutu_Ry> 又一次不明觉历..
<crackme> 0 0.
<MeaCulpa> superear_: 绝不是脑残而是流氓
<namoamitabuddha> 当初设计是 Open ICQ
<superear_> 正解
<ikk-> 登录api, 好友列表,收发消息就够了
<namoamitabuddha> 可从来没 Open 过
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] QQ现在功能越来越多了/
<superear_> 誓死不用qq
<MeaCulpa> 关键不走IM的协议，基本就是网游，网络层面为后来打下扎实基础
<Hutu_Ry> 其实我很单疼的装了wine qq。。。
<superear_> 誓死不用acer产品
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我装了qtqq
<Hutu_Ry> qq for linux都多久没更新了= =
<onlylove> superear_: acer咬你了？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] wine qq占用资源有点大了
<ikk-> 什么发文件api, 视频api, 群共享api 都不需要.
<superear_> 质量极差
<Hutu_Ry> 诶。。。还各种bug
<Hutu_Ry> 十分钟闪退两次什么心态...
<crackme> wine qq 好用么
<Hutu_Ry> 在龙井兼容社区下的..
<superear_> 不好用
<crackme> = =听说会自己关？
<Hutu_Ry> crackme, 不好用。。
<namoamitabuddha> Hutu_Ry: web qq
<crackme> Hutu_Ry, 听说会自己挂了？
<Hutu_Ry> namoamitabuddha, 我也这么想。。。
<superear_> web pp
<Hutu_Ry> 打算给卸了
<crackme> namoamitabuddha, = =WEB qq
<Hutu_Ry> 现在就等back track 5 KALI出来换了系统再说..
<roylez> Hutu_Ry: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69943652gw1e1jkypqjwmj.jpg
<superear_> 腾讯穷得只剩钱了
<crackme> namoamitabuddha, 不好用= =，还不如用VM装ubuntu，物理机装WINXP，方便用QQ
<Hutu_Ry> 0.0
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 中科大的源只得是那个学校？
<Hutu_Ry> superear_, 精辟..
<namoamitabuddha> crackme: qq 有诸多弊病. 由于源代码不开放, 根本不知道这个程序会做什么工作.
<Hutu_Ry> +1.。。
<superear_> 不客气
<crackme> namoamitabuddha, 这也是，IRC是开放的？
<ikk-> namoamitabuddha: 还要不需要 sudo ..
<ikk-> 还好
<superear_> skype同样抵制之
<namoamitabuddha> crackme: IRC 纯粹就是明文的包的发送
<Hutu_Ry> 对了..
<namoamitabuddha> crackme: 如果加密也是 SSL 加密, 没有其他什么封装
<Hutu_Ry> 求推荐一本好的at&t汇编的教材...
<Hutu_Ry> 最好是中文的。。
<ikk-> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/rfc.html
<kk> ikk- ⇪ t: RFC 1459
<Hutu_Ry> 找了一上午电子书就找到两本英文的，看的累
<crackme> Hutu_Ry, = =你是不是游侠
<Hutu_Ry> crackme, 你才发现吗。。
<crackme> Hiso-android, 游侠SB
<Hutu_Ry> = =泥煤.......
<crackme> = =发错了、
<crackme> Hutu_Ry, 游侠SB
<Hiso-android> ....
<Hiso-android> 躺枪了么
<crackme> = =我的错，不熟悉IRC
<Hutu_Ry> 哈哈
<crackme> = =应该是
<Hiso-android> 没事
<Hutu_Ry> crackme, 童话禽兽...
<onlylove> 游侠是什么？
<crackme> Hutu_Ry, 等我装个wine QQ再找你算帐
<crackme> = =一个可以吃的东西
<Hutu_Ry> - -
<onlylove> 那童话呢
<Hutu_Ry> crackme, 童话是这个禽兽...
<crackme> onlylove, 童话是帅哥
<Hutu_Ry> ...
<crackme> 啦啦啦啦
<crackme> = =我为毛下了一个wine qq，尼玛150MB？
<Hutu_Ry> crackme, 服了你了...
<crackme> = =我觉得我中枪了？
<Hutu_Ry> crackme, 龙井内核兼容社区那个？是连着wine的
<crackme> Hutu_Ry, 不是
<Hutu_Ry> 绝对是...
<crackme> Hutu_Ry, 我在别的地方下的，150MB
<Hutu_Ry> 俄好吧= =
<Hutu_Ry> 冷场帝- -我匿了
<onlylove> 别的地方也可以把wine包机去
<Hutu_Ry> 对..
<b33e> 肯定是带wine的
<crackme> 我先下个wine
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你啥时候拿到帽子的
 * cherrot 今天真冷。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 只要是好天气，只要不下雪，只要高速畅通，才不管它多少度
<Hutu_Ry> ...
<Hutu_Ry> 刚回来的时候下雪冻死我唠
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: some days ago
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你们当时是学 C 还是 C++
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: C
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:African_Pigmies_CNE-v1-p58-B.jpg
<cherrot> onlylove, 真理
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 真愁
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: - -!
<ofan> å­¦C++
<superear_> c#
<onlylove> 咋没人说.net
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<superear_> mono
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: shweather
<lpy> 总是掉线  囧rz
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 'shweather'
<lpy> madper 人呢...
<superear_> RetroShare已知的最安全聊天工具！强到不行！
<ofan> lpy: 回家过年了
<lpy> ofan: 去新疆了lol
<superear_> ubuntu吓得从仓库中下架了都！！！
<\rs> ln -s /dev/null ~/.adobe
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: C++ 的书推荐本
<superear_> 干甚？
<superear_> c++官方手册
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有一个系列，c++ programming language/c++ primer, effective c++, more effective c++, exceptional c++...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 听说 C++ Programming Language 不是给初学者用的
<ofan> 最后看inside c++ object model
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 哪一本都不是给初学者看的，初学从c开始
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 说的是 C++ 初学者
<superear_> 把谭秃瓢的书看完了再说吧？唉
<ofan> c++初学就是学c的部分
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你是这意思? 我刚才去英文社区问了问, 他们说是给那种从事 C++ 多年编程的人看的.
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 早晚都要看的
<ofan> 我是看的c++ primer
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我不从事这方面工作, 不看也罢, 嘿嘿.
<superear_> 不如先学他娘的汇编，不知意下如何？？？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不过下学期要学 C++
<ofan> 还有要看STL
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那就看呗
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对
<ofan> 学c++还是很值的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 学校教材烂, 我想要学还不如学的稍微好点
<superear_> 英语不过六级者学不好c++
<IsoaSFlus> 求推荐个轻量级的浏览器。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 越轻越好
<superear_> rekonq
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: wget
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<curiosity> w3m?
<ofan> curl
<superear_> 基于webkit
<IsoaSFlus> gui下的谢谢
<superear_> rekonq
<ofan> wget有gui前端
<IsoaSFlus> 我是在arm平台下使用
<namoamitabuddha> gui 你还想轻量?
<superear_> rekonq基于webkit
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 学校那个是比较初级
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是初级不初级的问题
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 上面不知道会不会误导人
<ofan> 我们以前也学c++
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我至少发现代码风格奇葩
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 应该不会
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: indent style
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 风格是project specific的
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。。。
<superear_> hello f**king world !
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对, 但是那风格我从未见过
<IsoaSFlus> rekonq这货要200＋m啊。。。。这是轻量级？？？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 国内的书, 误导人多吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我就说 programming 这方面
<superear_> 在我眼中是的
<superear_> 200m包含kde组件
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 别看翻译的，除非某些老牌翻译员，比如侯结
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<ofan> 翻译比写程序难多了
<IsoaSFlus> 我明明是lxde
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 学校教材可不是翻译啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 学校教材是自己写的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我就说，翻译的多误导
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: C++ Primer 在当当上有原版, 不过是评注版, 我不知道咋样
<ofan> 尤其有些概念，中文表达不清的，你也搜不到
<superear_> 编程这玩意只能看原著，懂否！
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是这样的, 但有的时候买不到
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 下个chm的看
<superear_> amazon
<superear_> 懂否！
<ofan> 我以前还有，尼玛上次数据丢失全没了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 看电子版很麻烦
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我全是看的电子版
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我喜欢看纸质
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那你很壕
<superear_> 买个kindle，解决
<ofan> 原版书都是$200+
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是, 是影印件
<IsoaSFlus> 。。，我这蛋疼的手机。。。chromium显示不了内容，fx用报错。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 机械工业出版社出了蛮多
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 总有些没有的
<superear_> 电纸书阅读器，懂否！
<ofan> 应该是大部分都没有
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就因为有没有的, 所以比较愁
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我就买有的
 * microcai 最轻量级的浏览器啊， telnet 
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 国内引进的书很局限，就爱引进那种”流行“的书，纯粹是为了赚钱
<superear_> 看成microcao了，汗。。。。
<palomino|working> ......
<IsoaSFlus> gui下的轻量级浏览器‘
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 算法导论觉得翻译的还行的吧, 至少没什么太大的差异
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 也有好书的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 数学书有蛮多
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不过很紧手, 一会儿就缺货
<adam8157> ofan: 求个ssh over vpn的方案
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 数学书还真不多
<superear_> 算法导论有 公开课视频，
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 可以满足我的需求, 目前.
<IsoaSFlus> over？
<superear_> 没有这玩意吧。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 国内买影印件便宜是事实, 就比翻译的贵那么5元不到基本上
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 算法导论都好几十年了，主要是译者比较用心
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 据说第三版翻译不行
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 恩 确实便宜，不止一点点
<adam8157> ofan: gfrog roylez 求ssh over vpn
<ofan> adam8157: 为啥要ssh over vpn
<superear_> 书 我一直用原文副本
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 像 Baby Rudin, 在国外是天价
<superear_> 偶，不见得，思科的书是天价吧！
<adam8157> ofan: vpn得设置各种路由 没那么灵活
<ofan> adam8157: 那就ssh
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我先去当当把 C++ Primer 买下
<adam8157> ofan: 已经买了vpn了啊... 555
<superear_> 有没有ccnp在场？
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<ofan> adam8157: 壕不怕多买个
<superear_> 谁要考ccie
<adam8157> eexp: 帽子
<adam8157> ofan: 买不起啊
<ofan> 9RMB/月
<superear_> 倒！
<ofan> 一顿饭钱..
<adam8157> ofan: 已然买了vpn 不舍得再买ssh啊 555
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<superear_> 我们伟大的天朝已经把这两样基本封了！懂否？
<IsoaSFlus> 问群里的大神一个问题。。。为什么我的chromium不显示内容呢？
<superear_> 因为你用的是最低开发板本
<\rs> adam8157: 你們考這如果成能報銷吧
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 什么意思？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 你咋也有帽子了
 * ofan 买VPN,SSH送帽子
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 天寒防冷
<cherrot> ofan, ...这营销策略。。
<adam8157> \rs: 可以
<superear_> 别浪费冤枉钱了
<cherrot> 哪里有小黄鸡的机器人？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: ......
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<ofan> cherrot: 鸡窝里
<cherrot> 哪个频道有小黄鸡的机器人？
<cherrot> ofan, 。。。
<superear_> 裤裆里
<IsoaSFlus> simsimi？
<\rs> cherrot: http://www.simsimi.com/talk.htm
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Talk with SimSimi
<superear_> 有了解
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯，就是这个网站
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我觉得我要下决心做下 K&R 上的习题
<superear_> R&B?
<namoamitabuddha> 呵呵, TAOCP 第一卷涨价了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 还是多码代码
<superear_> silence........
<ofan> 求推荐电影
<superear_> 源代码
<superear_> 看过没？
<superear_> 黑客帝国 是 用 freebsd做出来的，强大！
<ofan> 看过
<superear_> freebsd 是一整套系统解决方案，而linux只是个内核，这就是区别！！！
<microcai> Gentoo vs BSD
<microcai> BSD 完败
<superear_> 错
<microcai> BSD 就是一群 SY 的猴子做出来的系统
<onlylove> 又要开始争论BSD和linux了么％
<superear_> 错
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 别争了
<microcai> reboot to use new kernel
<microcai> 88
<superear_> 无需争论
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你看下 log, 可以发现 superear_ 一直很主张和远见的.
<superear_> 一用便知
<superear_> 我乃草民一个，贱民一个
<superear_> meego不死，sailfish os来也
<onlylove> superear_: 什么时候能见到
<superear_> firefox os 8年后再说吧，html5 还需8年才稳定！！！
<microcai> Gentoo vs BSD
<microcai> BSD 完败
<microcai> BSD 就是一群 SY 的猴子做出来的系统
<superear_> 错
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 别说了行不?
<microcai> BSD 就是一群 SY 的猴子做出来的系统
<microcai> BSD 就是一群 SY 的猴子做出来的系统
<onlylove> 下班前看你们吵七分钟
<superear_> sailfish os 4月分前准出sdk
<iyzsong> s.s
<superear_> android死期将至！！！！！！！！
<microcai> ubuntu 先死
<superear_> 能源 航天 金融 业离了bsd 我看能行，才怪！！！！
<namoamitabuddha> 没过六级的, 学不好 C++ 和 mathematics 的隐退了 ...
<microcai> superear_: 但是他们并不贡献给 BSD
<microcai> superear_: BSD 会死的
<superear_> 你有所不知
<\rs> 新一代 MeeGo 系統
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<microcai> superear_: 博士是无所不知的
<IsoaSFlus> (æ­»
<IsoaSFlus> 还meego
<superear_> 小弟无知，还望海涵
<superear_> meego乃第一个使用wayland的发行版，祝福诺基亚！
<superear_> 技术上的先行者
<IsoaSFlus> meego都死娘胎里了就别提了
<IsoaSFlus> 可惜啊
<chendy> meego不是被果断放弃了么？
<onlylove> 主席手里有个N9的，有兴趣的借来研究
<onlylove> 下班回家
<superear_> meego好像使用rpm包
<b33e> Jolla团队人很少的 meego
<IsoaSFlus> meego是用deb的
<superear_> meego凤凰涅磐之重生====sailfish os旗鱼！
<IsoaSFlus> 记得看到apt－get了
<superear_> 偶？小弟无知
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 别讽刺我了QAQ
<superear_> tizen 基于meego 但使用 x.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: X.Org Wiki - Home (@ x.org)
<CyrusYzGTt> yu men a ,now f18 x86_64 , hen unstable ..
<IsoaSFlus> tizen么
<IsoaSFlus> 记得还是在linux吧第一次看到这玩意
<superear_> tizen 是meego融入了棒子的bada
<superear_> 的产物
<IsoaSFlus> 其实我还是喜欢移动版的ub啊。。。喜欢那暖色调
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] sailfish手机，我一直在等啊！
<superear_> me too
<CyrusYzGTt> orange de yan se ,,
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *"Fwl&}*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<CyrusYzGTt> hao kai xin , chrome you mem xie lou le
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 不要发拼音。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ ibus-libpinyin broken le ..  f18 an zhuang fcitx ,you bu neng yong
<superear_> ubuntu phone 与 plasma 与sailfish os 都用qt
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 那就说英文。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ I in say
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] qt在移动平台还是大有可为啊！
<superear_> 他们要联手那就老牛鼻子了！听说要建立通用API
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ you look my english , good no
<superear_> good no？yes
<CyrusYzGTt> superear_§ good no = hao bu (pinyin)
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *R<r<k*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<superear_> i said yes
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: perfect english
<CyrusYzGTt> wasikevin§ more thank
<superear_> no more thank
<wasikevin> CyrusYzGTt, ???
<CyrusYzGTt> wasikevin§ ???
<superear_> 噶很
<superear_> 嘎很
<superear_> 我都不懂
<superear_> silence！
<superear_> windows 与 osx将双双坠入冰冷的深渊！在可以遇见的不久的将来。
<superear_> 混合内核本身就是漏洞百出的构架。。。抛弃之
<hulu> 有个问题想请教
<superear_> haiku 为 reactos作实验与铺垫工作！
<superear_> 说
<hulu> ubuntu livecd 的 /cow 文件系统如何重新定义大小
<superear_> 不需要，出问题重装之
<superear_> 草吧，使劲草吧
<microcai>  linux 已经在深渊了
<superear_> 否，前途一片光明
<microcai> linux 已经在深渊了， 所以任何变化都是向好的方向发展的
<superear_> 理解有误，抱歉
<hulu> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4730101
<kk> hulu ⇪ t: gist:4730101
<superear_> what is that?
<hulu> 谁能解释一下这些个文件系统都是怎么回事 livecd
<CyrusYzGTt> ramfs
<\rs> squashfs
<superear_> 这是什么玩意？
<sgo11> 大家都放假没？
<palomino|working> 放了
<IsoaSFlus> 放了
<sgo11> 恭喜你们呀。我还没放呀。
<superear_> 推荐解压神器 peazip 我一直在用，国内那些解压软件弱爆了！
<superear_> GPL 2下发布！
<\rs> p7zip + tar
<superear_> 弱爆了
<\rs> 怎麼說
<superear_> 全格式支持 解压速度我看也是第一，更可贵 开源！
<superear_> 就没大有用peazip解不开的！
<\rs> 還沒進 gentoo portage
<\rs> 操作方便纔是最重要的
<\rs> cli
<superear_> sourceforge 有源码 自己编译
<superear_> 可能有，没记错的话
<superear_> 很方便
<microcai> 不能 emerge 安装的软件就是不存在的软件
<superear_> 不知到
<imtxc> 唉
<imtxc> 慢出翔了
<superear_> ？？？
<imtxc> 火车。。。。
<imtxc> 搞了半天才到石家庄
<superear_> 你在火车上
<superear_> ？
<imtxc> en
<imtxc> 是啊
<superear_> 我最怕长途坐火车，即便是卧铺
<imtxc> 也不囧也没艳遇，没意思
<superear_> 那就窝着呗
<imtxc> 谁都不喜欢坐车的吧
<superear_> 也许
<microcai> 做火车啊
<microcai> 多舒服
<microcai> 我是自己开了2天的车到家的
<microcai> 累死人
<superear_> 坐火车不是做火箭，舒服个球
<superear_> 唉
<superear_> 我还是很期待pcbsd 10.X版本的，苹果OSX一边死去！！！！
<Hutu_Ry> - -
<superear_> 天朝积重难返呀
<superear_> 回见，
<yukiryoko> 话说都大过年了我还在用8.04
<microcai> ？？？？？？
<yukiryoko> 都在吃饭么QAQ
<yukiryoko> Iansun, hi
 * cherrot BAE 的 python支持太渣了。。
<yukiryoko> QAQ
<yukiryoko> 下了
<badegg> hi
<kk> badegg, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<badegg> 这里有谁懂经济的没？
<badegg> 亚洲金融危机是怎么一回事情？
<badegg> 当时索罗斯是通过怎样的方式来搞垮一个国家的经济的，感觉很厉害的说
<badegg> 喂～～～～
<b33e> 不明觉厉
<badegg> pia
<IsoaSFlus> hi
<kk> IsoaSFlus, 好.. . ㍫ 新年快乐 : 2.17天
<IsoaSFlus> ^_^
<badegg> 没人行啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> $
<CyrusYzGTt> killer
<badegg> 悲催的IT男们，不要就知道code啊
<sou_> 有谁在用archlinux 我想请教如何才能不用每次开机都要验证pacman-key
<CyrusYzGTt> install fedora
<cherrot> badegg, 关心这个能奖励妹子不
<badegg> cherrot: 能，有钱妹子自动就来了，XD
<badegg> 等我搞垮某国经济先
<sou_> 请教啊
<microcai> 索罗斯是通过合法途径搞垮它的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ $ & rule
<jacou__> Are there any people/
<soiamso> jacou__:  .
<CyrusYzGTt> have 67 people
<b33e> hello
<kk> b33e, 好.. . ㍬ 新年快乐 : 2.14天
<jacou__> happy new year
<b33e> 2.14 嗯 真会计算
<b33e> jacou__: happy new year
<jacou__> 很无聊啊……
<b33e> 看电视
<jacou__> 什么节目
<b33e> 笑傲江湖 新的
<jacou__> 今天去苹果体验店，发现MBP装了win7……
<jacou__> 然后果断出来了……
<b33e> 不是win8哦
<b33e> 哈哈
<jacou__> 浪费。。。
<b33e> 我想买个手机
<b33e> 不知道小米的好使不
<jacou__> 没有手机的学生党……
<jacou__> iphone可以用xchat么
<microcai> iphone　可以和　jobs 通话　
<b33e> 可以吧 有app
<b33e> nm无线老是断网 我换了wicd 居然就好了
<jacou__> ubuntu下怎么管理iphone的app？
<eexp> 搞破解，安装openssh可能可以
<soiamso> b33e: 华为
<lainme> hello
<kk> lainme, 好.. . ㍬ 新年快乐 : 2.13天
<b33e> soiamso: 华为手机？
<soiamso> b33e: 是啊
<TeleScope> Emacs/W3 is dead, long live Emacs/W3  这句话是什么意思啊，死了怎么还万岁呢？
<si1m> dajiahao
<freeflying> 为啥我chrome里的字体恁小呢
<pusers> 居然有这么多人，啊啊啊啊啊
<pusers> 都是机器人伐
<imtxc> freeflying: 渣chrome
<pusers> 我用ff
<pusers> ff我最爱
<imtxc> 目测已经晚点了俩小时
<pusers> 大家好啊，还有没有哪个频道中国人比较多的？
<imtxc> yupao-cn
<pusers> 没有人:P
<pusers> 有没有混百度贴吧的大水比
<erhandsome> 这里比贴吧水多了...
<pusers> 啊
<pusers> 就怕没人
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 这里人多得很啊
<IsoaSFlus> 不仅有人，还有可爱的bot呢
<yukiryoko> 这里好冷＝ ＝
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<yukiryoko>  
<IsoaSFlus> 我这也降温了
<IsoaSFlus> 你的名字。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么颜色那么淡
<yukiryoko> 诶
<yukiryoko> 十恶
<yukiryoko> 是么
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 越来越淡
<IsoaSFlus> 快消失了
<yukiryoko> 默认的灰色
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<yukiryoko> 那个
<pusers> 奇怪的颜色
<IsoaSFlus> 什么。。。。可以设置的么？
<yukiryoko> 我是说ubuntu-cn好冷－ －
<IsoaSFlus> 求设置方法
<yukiryoko> 诶
<yukiryoko> 不知道耶
<IsoaSFlus> 、。。。
<yukiryoko> 在老机器上跑8.04还不错的说
<pusers> 呵呵
<yukiryoko> pusers, hi
<pusers> hello,boy
<yukiryoko> QQ for Linux是个蛋疼的存在
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<pusers> IRC就好了，反正也不是一个世界的人
<yukiryoko> 诶
<yukiryoko> 我总感觉ubuntu越出越差……
<yukiryoko> 是我错觉么
<iyzsong> yukiryoko: 不是错觉...
<yukiryoko> iyzsong, 可恶的是旧版本的更新源都死了
<iyzsong> yukiryoko: 那就debian吧~
<yukiryoko> iyzsong, 或许是个不错的选择
<iyzsong> yukiryoko: debian稳多了
<yukiryoko> 自从上高中之后就没怎么碰过ubuntu了
<iyzsong> yukiryoko: ...
<yukiryoko> iyzsong, 化学该怎么补QAQ
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<iyzsong> yukiryoko: ...
<IsoaSFlus> 高中生？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<yukiryoko> 对啊
<yukiryoko> 高二
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<pusers> 高中就背书好了
<IsoaSFlus> 你男的？
<yukiryoko> 现在的高中不同了……
<yukiryoko> 恩
<yukiryoko> 每天做题做题
<IsoaSFlus> 来，我们搞基吧
<IsoaSFlus> 23333333333333333
<IsoaSFlus> 终于找到了
<yukiryoko> 卧槽
<IsoaSFlus> 终于找到了了
<yukiryoko> 我终于找到组织了！
<IsoaSFlus> 我也是高二的QAQ
<IsoaSFlus> 抱一个
<pusers> 有什么不同的，从小学到大学都是背书
<IsoaSFlus> QWQ
<pusers> 到研究生博士都是背书
<yukiryoko> pusers, 现在背书不能应付试卷了
<yukiryoko> IsoaSFlus, 在哪里读书？？
<pusers> 是吗
<yukiryoko> pusers, 对阿
<yukiryoko> pusers, 现在课本的内容根本就和试卷不沾边
<IsoaSFlus> 曾经在群里宣言，如果群里有高中生，女生我就娶了她，男生我就和他搞基
<yukiryoko> 为的是提高
<IsoaSFlus> 我在江西
<yukiryoko> 我广东
<pusers> 不管怎样，化学和生物没什么难的
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<yukiryoko> pusers, 请问您现在出来工作了吗？
<pusers> 快了
<yukiryoko> pusers, 我试试吧，念书啥的
 * imadper 
 * imadper 化学/生物 都是背.
<yukiryoko> 诶诶诶欸！！
<yukiryoko> niconico拆墙了！！
<cleamoon> test
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点. ㍮ 新年快乐 : 2.06天
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 本座高中生
<pusers> 高中狗
<yukiryoko> pusers, 文明点嘛
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<pusers> :-D，我以为中国人都喜欢贱称
<IsoaSFlus> 我就是高中狗
<yukiryoko> 也对
<IsoaSFlus> 我喜欢这个讽刺的称号
<yukiryoko> 我不喜欢
<yukiryoko> 不过相比起来
<yukiryoko> 的确高中狗这个称呼也不过分
<IsoaSFlus> 这狗屎一样的jiaoyu造就了狗屎一样 的我
<cleamoon> 我不能算是中国人
<pusers> 台巴子？
<yukiryoko> cleamoon, 台湾人？
<pusers> 开个玩笑哈
<cleamoon> 不是
<pusers> :P
<yukiryoko> 其实就只是大陆跟SB一样
<cleamoon> 我没有中国人的特质
<imadper> cleamoon: 有一个, 你中文好.
 * MeaCu1pa1 又进错频道了？
<yukiryoko> 没～
<cleamoon> imadper, 那不算特质
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<cleamoon> 中文可以学
 * IsoaSFlus 。。。
<cleamoon> 特质没法学
 * IsoaSFlus 您谦虚了
<MeaCu1pa1> 太君？
<yukiryoko> 嘛，总之每天都看见家人在看抗曰剧
<IsoaSFlus> 洗脑。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> zf不做事天天给洗脑。。。。
<pusers> yukiryoko刚才也跟我说您，汗
<yukiryoko> 反正我没被洗
<pusers> 都被洗了
<IsoaSFlus> 2333一下子有了3个高中生
<ofan> 我爱北京天安门，唱！~
<yukiryoko> pusers, “您”的话会有什么问题么
<IsoaSFlus> 明天和我去斗maplebeats菊苣，他欺负高中生来着
<pusers> 日本人身上没中国特质就怪了
<cleamoon> 天安门上狮子旗飘~
<pusers> 您太客气了
<cleamoon> pusers, 日本人身上还真没有中国特质
<yukiryoko> pusers, 只是敬语拉
<IsoaSFlus> 目测yukiryoko是otaku
<yukiryoko> 才对了
<yukiryoko> 猜
<IsoaSFlus> 握手
<pusers> 日本跪坐是不是中国特质
<yukiryoko> 握手+1
<IsoaSFlus> 我也是。。。。
<yukiryoko> ……
<cleamoon> pusers, 不是...看来你很不了解什么是特质...
<yukiryoko> 我找到组织了！
<pusers> 你说说呗
<imadper> 最近flash一天崩溃几十次
<imadper> 受不了了.
<pusers> chrome？
<yukiryoko> cleamoon, 我觉得现在的日本人传承了以前中国人的气质
<IsoaSFlus> 以后请多关照了，这是我的个人主页https://hiso.comoj.com
<imadper> pusers: 不用那傻快傻快的动ix.
<yukiryoko> imadper, 火狐党
<cleamoon> pusers, 特质就是一个国家特有的东西呀，只要了解的人看到，就直接能知道是哪个国家的人
<imadper> yukiryoko: .
<pusers> 我用ff
<cleamoon> yukiryoko, 完全没有......
<yukiryoko> IsoaSFlus, 最近都喜欢个人主页么
<imadper> pusers: fx
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 个人主页好慢.....
<IsoaSFlus> 免费的vps嘛。。。。
<pusers> 中国人的特质大概是眼镜吧:P
<yukiryoko> cleamoon, 是么……
<pusers> 我的openshift又503了
<yukiryoko> cleamoon, 貌似加载不进
<cleamoon> yukiryoko, 很是...日本人和中国人真是两个不同民族...
<microcai> 那应该是那个奴才相　
<cleamoon> 韩国人其实和中国人是一个民族
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<pusers> 差不多吧
<microcai> cleamoon: 确实啊，朝鲜族啊
<yukiryoko> IsoaSFlus, 加载不了啦！
<microcai> 朝鲜族。
<pusers> 韩国人其实和中国人是一个民族---说中了
<yukiryoko> 不了解
<microcai> 别韩国韩国的，那是南朝鲜
<imadper> microcai: ...
<yukiryoko> 我觉得朝鲜和韩国相比就是一个讽刺
<pusers> 都是讽刺
<cleamoon> 整个朝鲜基本就从来都是中国旗下的......
<yukiryoko> 一个是经济，另一个是民族精神
<cleamoon> 没有民族精神，只有独裁
<IsoaSFlus> 的确略慢
<yukiryoko> cleamoon, 朝鲜的民族凝聚力很高哦
<microcai> 民族精神是啥？
<microcai> 是一群鸭子被赶鸭的人　。。。
<yukiryoko> microcai, 我承认我被政治书洗了点脑
<microcai> 都一个方向赶
<cleamoon> yukiryoko, 没有那么高...
<oinil> 我擦，都快过年了，你们还在讨论这种无聊的话题
<archl> cleamoon:  特质？
<IsoaSFlus> 多刷新几次就进去了。。。。
<pusers> cleamoon是日本人？
<yukiryoko> oinil, 只是无聊说一下的拉
<yukiryoko> pusers, 不是高中生么
<cleamoon> 本身朝鲜族就有爱国倾向，北朝还进行极端宣传
<yukiryoko> IsoaSFlus, 刷不进去阿
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我都进去了。。。。
<cleamoon> 除此之外，北朝的人对国家并没有太多好感
<archl> cleamoon:   http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%82%81%E7%88%BE%E6%96%AF-%E5%B8%83%E9%87%8C%E6%A0%BC%E6%96%AF%E6%80%A7%E6%A0%BC%E5%88%86%E9%A1%9E%E6%B3%95 看看你是啥累得？
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: 邁爾斯-布里格斯性格分類法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cleamoon> pusers, 你指的是出生地还是国籍？
<archl> 民族的就是世界的
<ofan> pusers: 他是瑞典人
<archl> ofan: 你是美国人
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<ofan> archl: 你是袋鼠人
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<cleamoon> archl, 我是INTJ，你呢？
<yukiryoko> ofan, 噗我笑了
<archl> ofan: 我是韩国人
<piggybox> archl: 好萌
<archl> cleamoon:  INTP
<ofan> archl: 你是棒子
<archl> ofan: 很多傻瓜东南亚女就把我当韩国人。
<yukiryoko> 嘛说一下就好了别说太多……
<imadper> TJ是太监吗?
<pusers> 你父母的出生地
<ofan> imadper: 是田鸡
<MeaCu1pa1> archl: 你太丑?
<cleamoon> archl, 我的最后一项J只是中等水平
<imadper> ofan: :-)
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<cleamoon> 是铁匠
<pusers> 瑞典，好远:P
<freeflying> imtxc_away: firefox好？
<pusers> ff万岁
<cleamoon> archl, 你适合做建筑师呀~
<IsoaSFlus> 发现我的blog有篇黑中国人的。。。。
<cleamoon> pusers, 是挺远的，坐飞机要9h，累死了
<archl> cleamoon: 。。。适合乱想啊。
<cleamoon> archl, ...什么意思？
<pusers> 黑就黑了，中国人喜欢自嘲，比如我刚才称呼某人为高中狗
<archl> cleamoon: 属于很难在这个社会立足的。
<cleamoon> ......
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<yukiryoko> IsoaSFlus, 黑正常
<archl> cleamoon: 要求人人平等，喜欢乱想事情，党旁观者，
<cleamoon> pusers, 你那很难叫“自”嘲...出门别这么说...
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。不过是转载的
<cleamoon> archl, ...呵呵
<pusers> 开个玩笑，第一次在贴吧看到有人称呼自己为狗，也挺震惊的
<IsoaSFlus> 我再试试kk酱会鸟我不
<cleamoon> 我再做一遍试试
<cleamoon> test
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点. ㍮ 新年快乐 : 2.05天
<IsoaSFlus> http://hiso.comoj.com/
<archl> cleamoon: INTP近代就没有成功案例。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 该死的三蛋
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱没连上去。。。
<cleamoon> archl, ......你还能知道成功人士的性格呀？
<pusers> 三蛋:P，java吧三蛋？
<IsoaSFlus> 000webhost
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<archl> cleamoon: 呃，只是说INTP不适合。其他的我没怎么研究 - 因为INTP不适合去影响别人。
<pusers> wordpress
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。用的是wp
<cleamoon> archl, ...但是却很喜欢想影响别人？
<ofan> archl: 又在传播伪科学
<pusers> GAE，openshift都可以用的啊
<archl> cleamoon: 当然，只是倾向 - 实际做法未必就对了 -关键是我几乎就是那么傻。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<archl> ofan: 恩。是伪科学。因为人数不够多。
<archl> ofan: 你也当样本把。
<pusers> 恩，还有github pages
<pusers> gitcafe pages
<ofan> 没有
<ofan> gitcup
<archl> ofan: 我也得到了 23 寸 显示器啊。
<archl> ofan: 不过很模糊。
<ofan> 哦
 * archl 现在想知道怎么设置了。。。笔记本的DPI毕竟要高些。
<pusers> http://hiso.comoj.com/
<IsoaSFlus> 还进不去？
<pusers> http://hiso.comoj.com/ 那个背景感觉有点影响注意力，不利于阅读
<jacou_> 有高中生么
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱没反应
<IsoaSFlus> 我是
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。一下来了那么多了
<archl> jacou_:  6年前。一群高中生。
<jacou_> 有江苏的高中生么
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<yukiryoko> 抱歉我是广东的
<IsoaSFlus> 其实没什么可阅读的。。。
<jacou_> 怎么有这么多人
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<archl> 假期到了
<jacou_> archl_:hello
<yukiryoko> 1024x768情何以堪
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<archl> 全回家了。也就剩下几个海外的一定来 - 别人都不定
<jacou_> 红字怎么搞
<pusers> 我的大概14寸吧
<yukiryoko> 我15寸……
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 什么红字
<archl> 我想要17寸笔记本。
<IsoaSFlus> 我14inch
<pusers> 不清楚多大，1366*768的分辨率
<cleamoon> 本座才11寸...
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<archl> 12寸 1280 × 800 。
<archl> cleamoon: 你是 某 pad啊
<IsoaSFlus> 本座。。。。
<pusers> 牛
<IsoaSFlus> 中二病
<archl> cleamoon: 说句瑞典话
<archl> cleamoon: 录音，发到 wikimedia、
<archl> cleamoon: wikimedia commons
<cleamoon> archl, y？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。瑞典不是说英文？
<pusers> JQK,你好
<archl> cleamoon: 你可爱
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 本座怎么就中二了....
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<pusers> 瑞典应该不是英文
<cleamoon> archl, .......你太危险了
<cleamoon> 瑞典是瑞典语
<IsoaSFlus> 一群死宅么。。。。可以搞基了
<archl> cleamoon: 唉？
<pusers> ——“我与别人是不同的。”
<pusers> ——“错的不是我，是世界。”
<pusers> ——“这才是成熟。”
<pusers> ——“如果有反例，就参看上面三条。”
<yukiryoko> IsoaSFlus, 就那么喜欢搞基么……
<archl> 错的就是世界啊。
<archl> 都没道理的世界肯定是错的
<cleamoon> 唉唉唉唉唉唉唉唉唉唉唉唉唉唉唉唉......................我怎么变ISTJ了....................
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。明天我们这群高中生去战maplebeats菊苣
<pusers> 刚从百度百科搞到的中二病症状
<archl> cleamoon: 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ，我不搞基。。。
<cleamoon> 我与别人当然是不同的.......我怎么可能和别人是同一个人..........
<archl> cleamoon: SJ的据说都无法了解 TP，因为性格冲突 -
<cleamoon> 我没敢觉有什么错
<pusers> 就当他说的是geek吧
<cleamoon> 成熟倒不怎么成熟
<IsoaSFlus> geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
<IsoaSFlus> 你们在研究玄学么
<cleamoon> archl, 哪看的？我去看看
<yukiryoko> IsoaSFlus, 不来一发么
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 算了，你留自己吧
<pusers> alvin_rxg是什么身份
<archl> cleamoon:  我是 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTP 你是 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISTJ
<kk> archl ⇪ t: INTP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cleamoon> archl, 我仔细看了一下，应该还是INTJ
<archl> cleamoon: 。。。
<cleamoon> ISTJ肯定不时的
<Hiso-kksaimoe> in 太监？
<cleamoon> 是
<archl> cleamoon: 直接该字就行了。
<CyrusYzGTt> tai jian
<archl> cleamoon: 我的弱点太难改了。。。
<yukiryoko> 呐呐话题往奇怪的方向去了啦！
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。睡了。。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 好坏。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 继续玄学吧，骚年们
<archl> 马上就要新年了
<archl> Hiso-kksaimoe: 继续学科学啊。
<archl> Hiso-kksaimoe: 学分析心理学的基础知识。
<yukiryoko> archl, 一点新年气氛都没有
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ my ibus-libpinyin broken le
<archl> yukiryoko: 学习，思考，最棒了。
<cleamoon> archl, 你要去做心理学家？
<yukiryoko> archl, 整个寒假都是修手机，修电脑，无报酬
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  哦。你不是应该 RIME？
<pusers> fcitx
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  http://code.google.com/p/rimeime/wiki/RimeWithSchemata
<cleamoon> archl, 爱因斯坦，卡尔文什么的都是intp呀
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: RimeWithSchemata - rimeime - Rime 輸入方案設計書 - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting
<Hiso-android> ...
<archl> cleamoon: 你觉得这种人能在现在社会活下来么。。。
<cleamoon> 突然发现intp = int pointer.......
<cleamoon> archl, .....在外国能
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. f18 gnome3 ,, is very hard to config use shu ru fa..
<pusers> fcitx
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  ming bai。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  BS GNOME
<pusers> fcitx不支持瑞典语
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. fuck.
<yukiryoko> scim路过……
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  KDE ？
<cleamoon> pusers, 瑞典语不需要输入法......
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  Mate？
<pusers> 我还以为有什么特殊字符的
<pusers> 不懂拉丁语系
<archl> cleamoon:  心理学家？怎么用啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. gnome3.6
<cleamoon> pusers, 有，åäö三个
<cleamoon> archl, 心理学家没法用.....
<archl> cleamoon: 我只是要写关于创新的书，觉得首先认识自己最重要。
<pusers> 哦，键盘有对应键么
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 默默的去踢红帽的家伙屁股。。。
<cleamoon> archl, 什么叫关于创新的书？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ xin li xue jia = heart phs stay home
<cleamoon> pusers, 有
<Hiso-kksaimoe> intp=int pointer?
<archl> cleamoon: 就是汉语普通书，分析以下如何获取创造力。
<Hiso-android> 不科学
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. RH someone must kick pi gu ,like: imadper
<archl> cleamoon: 其实么 - 和性格关系很大，性格 - 习惯。
<cleamoon> Hiso-kksaimoe, sou desu ne
<Hiso-kksaimoe> .....
<archl> Hiso-kksaimoe: 。。。
<cleamoon> archl, 环境
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 你学过c？
<cleamoon> 在中国创新很难，现实的压力太大了
<archl> cleamoon: 环境。分析很难。
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<archl> cleamoon: 简单的想。用最简单的办法，从简单的地方寻找乐趣。 - -
<cleamoon> 对了，给大家做个小心理测试：下面4个缺点，按你觉得最讨厌到最不讨厌的排序：
<cleamoon> 1. 杂乱无章
<cleamoon> 2. 自私
<cleamoon> 3. 内向
<cleamoon> 4. 表里不一
<pusers> 213
<JQK> 2431
<pusers> 2413
<oinil> 4231
<cleamoon> 想公布答案的尽管公布
<archl> cleamoon:  完了，我考虑太多了。。。每个选项，都能产生很多分叉点。。。
<archl> lol
<cleamoon> 不想说的最好别说
<pusers> JQK:P
<archl> cleamoon:  4
<cleamoon> archl, 就是简单的分布...
<archl> cleamoon: 结束了，其他都不是讨厌的
<cleamoon> archl, ........你要2
<archl> cleamoon: 我认为自私是好事。
<pusers> 讨厌好事
<yukiryoko> 大家晚安～
<archl> cleamoon: 极度自私，但是自私是在理性和规则下实现的
<JQK> rushman!
<yukiryoko> 下了～
<archl> 如果无理的自私 - 就讨厌
<cleamoon> 这个测试的结果是：你们最不讨厌的那个就是你们现在最大，最需要解决的缺点~
<archl> cleamoon: 哦。
<archl> 哈哈
<Hiso-android> 你们这是走入人生误区了
<cleamoon> 前面几个无所谓~
<Hiso-android> 88
<archl> cleamoon: 我3项目啊。
<cleamoon> 8
<cleamoon> archl, 是的~
<archl> cleamoon: 你要杀了我啊。
<Hiso-android> exit
<pusers> 晕
<oinil> 我1
<Hiso-android> ...
<cleamoon> archl, 所以说你要2...
<archl> cleamoon: 。。。坏孩子
<pusers> :-X
<pusers> :-X
<archl> cleamoon: 要 2是什么意思？
<cleamoon> archl, 北方话，具体什么意思我也不知道...
<archl> cleamoon: 。。。
<archl> cleamoon: 你是南方人了？
<archl> cleamoon: 又是江南的
<cleamoon> 下一个，说谎能力测试： 你昨天出轨后女朋友问你，你怎么回答，4个选项：
<pusers> 瑞典南方人
<cleamoon> archl, 北京人
<cleamoon> 1. 为什么这么问？
<archl> cleamoon:。。。
<pusers> 问什么都没说啊
<cleamoon> 2. 出门运动运动，不活动对身体不好
<cleamoon> 3. 我在家睡觉
<cleamoon> pusers, 问你昨天干什么了
<pusers> 好
<cleamoon> 4. 我出轨了
<archl> cleamoon:  2 。  虽然我没女朋友+没出轨的可能。
<pusers> 我选4,理由是既然出轨了肯定是不在乎女朋友了
<cleamoon> ........你们都是高手
<cleamoon> 4：完全没有撒谎...
<pusers> 说谎很讨厌的，
<archl> cleamoon: 呃。2呢。
<cleamoon> 2：基本不会撒谎，说的太多余了
<cleamoon> 1：很不会撒谎，容易引起怀疑
<cleamoon> 3：说谎高手
<cleamoon> pusers, 偶尔说说谎吧...有好处...
<archl> cleamoon: 。
<archl> cleamoon: 不会说谎，就不能理解很多笑话了。
<cleamoon> 幸福感测试： 公司指派工作给你，你会怎么做，4个选项：
<cleamoon> archl, 什么笑话？
<archl> cleamoon: 老外说的笑话啊
<cleamoon> 1. 总之尽快完成
<archl> cleamoon: 否则就算说破了也反应不过来。
<archl> joke
<cleamoon> 2. 总之放慢速度，慢慢做
<cleamoon> 3. 先想好方案，然后再开始
<archl> 公司指派的啊， 我看看，想做就做，不想就推给别人。
<cleamoon> 4. 总之先拖着
<archl> 3
<archl> 啦啦啦
<cleamoon> 1. 幸福度很高
<pusers> 一般会选3的吧，实际不晓得
<cleamoon> 2. 不太容易感到幸福
<cleamoon> 3. 幸福感很低...
<archl> 嘿嘿。
<cleamoon> pusers, 你可以想象上学呀
<archl> cleamoon: 其实。不一定。
<cleamoon> 4. 幸福感很高
<pusers> 那就4了
<archl> cleamoon: 我觉得想方案就是很幸福的事情
<archl> cleamoon:  去做，我就不想做了
<cleamoon> archl, 这个测试没那么准的...
<archl> The Document Foundation announces LibreOffice 4.0  http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2013/02/07/the-document-foundation-announces-libreoffice-4-0/
<kk> archl ⇪ t: The Document Foundation announces LibreOffice 4.0 « The Document Foundation Blog
<archl> LibreOffice 4.0 发布了
<archl> 我用上了。
<archl> 嗯嗯。速度对比 瓦片
<archl> wps 么。
<archl> LibreOffice now integrates with Content Management Systems and online document storage via the CMIS standard.
<archl> wow 这个看起来很有用
<cleamoon> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESFJ
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ ti: ESFJ - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<archl> Increased size limit on (uncompressed) ODF documents from 2Gb to 4Gb. (Michael Meeks)  这个是疯了么。。。
<archl> 4GB 的单个文档？
<cleamoon> 12%以上的人都是这个
<archl> 内存怎么。。。
<cleamoon> 怪不得人们sb很多...
<cleamoon> archl, 没什么不行的
<archl> cleamoon: 4GB的文档啊。。。。
<pusers> 日志的话分割下
<cleamoon> archl, 想象一个photoshop的详尽教程，1000页的书，编辑部弄的那种，几个G是可能的
<archl> cleamoon: 正规出版 -我学的是 都会分割成100页一个文件或者 150页一个文件。。。
<archl> cleamoon: 恩。中国人和印度人会做这种蠢事。。。
<pusers> 全部读进内存什么后果
<pusers> 感觉emacs打开一个十几M的文件，cpu瞬间飙升
<cleamoon> archl, 万一没弄怎么办...
<cleamoon> pusers, 你试试vim打一个十几M的文件...
<archl> cleamoon:  没弄？
<archl> 什么意思？
<pusers> 效果差不多
<archl> cleamoon:  其实觉得非常准。。。我妈读完了说， INTP那些描述和我几乎完全一致。。。
<pusers> 现在看日志都用工具分割了，我电脑里有个日志200多M，还没多长时间呢
<cleamoon> ar
<cleamoon> archl, 没分成若干文件
<cleamoon> archl, intj和我还是很准的，尤其是缺点部分
<cleamoon> pusers, vim比emacs还慢
<archl> cleamoon: 万一没弄，用cli工具分割啊。
<pusers> split head tail
<archl> cleamoon:  Alfresco 里 有个很搞笑的日本人。
<pusers> 我用emacs看小说
<pusers> emacs -nw
 * archl 在睡觉。
<widon> ubuntu使用的utf-8编码可否中英文分开显示
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 用不同字符集？
<pusers> xterm里是可以分别使用字体的
<archl> 没听说过同一个程序用不同 charset的。
<pusers> 我觉得emacs可以做到
<widon> 我是说系统字体，中文英文使用不同字体
<archl> widon: 可以。
<widon> vim里面使用uft-8就可以这样设置
<widon> archl, how，复杂不
<archl> widon: 没管过。因为一直英文界面。
<widon> archl, 恩。。。
<archl> /me 知道论坛里有教程。不过懒得用。
<CyrusYzGTt> repair gvim zh_cn world show : ln -s /usr/share/vim/vim73/lang/menu_zh_cn.utf-8.vim /usr/share/vim/vim73/lang/menu_zh_cn.utf8.vim
<b33e> time to sleep
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez_: 准备开会呢
 * cherrot 果然还是vps靠谱些
<knownbad> 当然是，但当IP被封时也没辙。
<cherrot> knownbad: 唉  吐槽无力
<knownbad> 只能说生不逢地。
<knownbad> 但还是比阿拉伯世界好多了。
<kk>  05:19
<mintzhou> 有没有广东的朋友？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-08
<ibodi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily/current/
<kk> ibodi ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<ibodi> 官方下载还是 12.04.1 ?
<ibodi> 怎么办呢？12.04.2 定型了没？
<abinez> ^_^
<abinez> 回来啦
<abinez> 在家帮忙砍了4天甘蔗
<IsoaSFlus> ....
<IsoaSFlus> kk:ohayo
<abinez> 累得骨头快要散架了
<kk> IsoaSFlus, 你的生日是什么时候？ ㍠ 新年快乐 : 1.65天
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> kk:12.11
<abinez> kk 笨笨
<kk> abinez, 哦，你是一个诗人。 ㍠ 新年快乐 : 1.65天
<abinez> kk 我是个艺术家
<kk> abinez, 你创造什么样的艺术？  ㍠ 
<abinez> 说了你也不懂
<abinez> kk LOL
<kk> abinez, 我很高兴你觉得这很可笑。 ㍠ 新年快乐 : 1.65天
<abinez> 天啊，老子没有流量了，还有一大堆的安全更新
<abinez> 总么版？
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 手机还是？
<abinez> 笔记本电脑连接手机上网
<abinez> 手机卡上才有90MB的流量
<abinez> 一个更新包就几十MB
<abinez> 流量不够用
<abinez> 痛苦啊啊啊啊啊
<abinez> ofan 晚
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 快借点流量给我
<IsoaSFlus> .。。。
<abinez> 蛋蛋
<abinez> 神
<abinez> 饭团
<abinez> 呕饭
<abinez> 出来
<onlylove> http://www.zgnt.net/content/2013-02/06/content_2158644.htm
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 经济学人发布全球生活成本排行:上海堪比纽约,南通网-中国南通主流新闻资讯门户
<onlylove> http://finance.sina.com.cn/review/sbzt/20130205/013214500017.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 日本：收礼愁收茅台酒|收礼|日本|受贿_新浪财经_新浪网
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/37499/microsoft-office-for-linux
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 微软可能于2014年推出Linux版的Office - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<white_night> 大家好~~
<kk> white_night, 好.. . ㍡ 新年快乐 : 1.62天
<white_night> 第一次来这里，好多都不懂……
<wzssyqa> white_night: 欢迎
<ibodi> 大家好
<kk> ibodi, 好.. . ㍡ 新年快乐 : 1.60天
<ibodi> kk: 新年快乐哈
<m007> ....
<JQK> 早安
<pusers> JQK
<m007> 早
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<JQK> 用windows会产生磁盘碎片。什么是碎片呢？打个比方，当碎片积累到一定程度的时候，硬盘就会爆开，里面的碎片就会飞出来伤到人了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> soga
<pity> 请问有办法查看一个 rails 项目中自定义了哪些类吗？
<onlylove> 是不是还要重新买新硬盘
<JQK> 當然
<abinez> stardiviner: 早
<archl> maplebeats:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/MBTI
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: 邁爾斯-布里格斯性格分類法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<FINE> 居然有ipv6的
<abinez> 罗姐早
<abinez> 饭团早
<archl> abinez: 早阿扁
<maplebeats> 我了个去
<maplebeats> abinez, 早
<maplebeats> 怎么突然又出来了，这么多人
<abinez> FINE: 早，还有IPV9呢
<archl> maplebeats:  netsplit。。。
<abinez> 刚回来啊
<abinez> 砍甘蔗
<FINE> 火星了
<iyzsong> netjoin...
<archl> adam8157: 当。好久不见
<abinez> 说好的饺子木有了
<maplebeats> adam8157, 好久不见。。。
<archl> abi
<maplebeats> archl, 那个netsplit是什么情况。。。
<archl> abinez: 啊笨
<adam8157> archl: maplebeats 各位好...
<abinez> adam8157: 早
<abinez> 你去环游世界了吗？
<abinez> N久没有见你在这里冒泡了
<archl> adam8157: 失势了？
<abinez> LOL
<maplebeats> adam8157, 失恋了？
<archl> maplebeats: adam8157 没脸吧。
<abinez> 闭关修炼
<adam8157> archl: ... 你去查查失势什么意思...
<adam8157> abinez: ...
<abinez> 如果脸还在的话，有你的屁股那么大了
<abinez> LOL
<archl> adam8157: 没有势力了 - 简称“弱” 当行星位于它所守护星座的相反星座时，称为“失势”。它表示行星的力量不会完全发挥，《韩非子·孤愤》：“主上卑而大臣重，故主失势而臣得国。” 汉扬雄《解嘲》：“旦握权则为卿相，夕失势则为匹夫。”
<adam8157> archl: 你查查 势 是什么意思
<FINE> 气势
<abinez> 据高临下
<archl> adam8157:  maplebeats  abinez  都测一下给我结果看看。 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/MBTI
<archl> adam8157:  。。。
<maplebeats> archl, 测什么？？？？
<archl> adam8157:  势[汉字]-权力，力量；姿态或动作；事物的情况或趋向。-
<abinez> 不测
<adam8157> FINE: abinez 去了你俩的势
<archl> adam8157: 你没权利
<abinez> 小心被踢，罗姐
<abinez> LOL
<FINE> 势魔法
<archl> maplebeats:  就是说 去回答那四个问题，告诉我你选择的四个字母
<abinez> 话说去势就是给公狗阉割了
<Steamed_buns> ...
<abinez> LOL
<Steamed_buns> 虽不明但觉厉
<archl> adam8157: 。你。明明是不同的词。
<archl> adam8157: 阿蛋就和蛋蛋一样了？
<abinez> 项羽当年经过陔下一战后，觉得大势已去，只好自刎
<Steamed_buns>  ......
<abinez> 失去势力就是这样
<abinez> 说好的要包饺子
<abinez> 家里都没有面粉啊
<abinez> 怎么包
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 我回来的时候，带了一大堆的行李
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。 adam8157  你们都是讨厌婚姻事情不高兴把。
<abinez> 时间又太紧迫，天还没亮就要赶着去车站搭车
<abinez> 因为行李太多，还被客车司机多收了50大洋
<abinez> 。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好悲催
<abinez> 花了700块钱才到家
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我的行李，就一个22升的登山包。
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 我带了3台台式主机
<abinez> 一个笔记本电脑
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 最重的装备，就是一台笔记本电脑
<abinez> 还有音响
<abinez> 显示器
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你牛！
<abinez> 好几个键盘
<abinez> 鼠标
<abinez> 路由器
<abinez> 无线网卡
<abinez> 衣服
 * adam8157 后悔买vpn了 该买ssh
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> ssh相当一个远程主机可以用了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] abinez，这么多东西，你一个人提的吗？
<abinez> VPN只能用来连接
<FINE> ssh很好用的嘛
<abinez> 是啊，我一个人提
<abinez> LOL
<archl> abinez:  7KG ×3 + 4KG = 25KG
<FINE> 买的ssh一般也没有$HOME，登录不进去，只能tcp转发
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> vpn玩游戏用
<maplebeats> archl, 上不去
<abinez> 我叫老板的儿子开轿车送我去
<stardiviner> 怎么突然冒出好多人。。。
<archl> MeaCu1pa adam8157 不会玩游戏啊
<abinez> 送到车站
<maplebeats> abinez, 哎哦
<stardiviner> 刚才还没到10个的说。。。
<archl> stardiviner:  netsplit
<maplebeats> stardiviner, 刚刚出问题了
<stardiviner> archl: 哟
<archl> stardiviner: 哟。新年好。
<stardiviner> what netsplit ?
<stardiviner> archl: 新年到了么？
<abinez> 雨后春笋冒出来了
<maplebeats> stardiviner, I don't know
<abinez> 早就到了
<archl> stardiviner:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kk> archl ⇪ t: Netsplit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<stardiviner> archl: 我还在二纪元啊
<abinez> 元旦就算是新年了
<abinez> 现在是快过春节了
<archl> stardiviner:   看看 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/MBTI
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: 邁爾斯-布里格斯性格分類法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<stardiviner> 原来如此
<abinez> 回到家，发现有很多陌生的面孔
<abinez> 都不认识
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。呃。那么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=400677
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<abinez> 以前的小屁孩都长大了
<maplebeats> archl, 被墙了。。
<abinez> 有的结婚生小孩当老爸了
<stardiviner> archl: 我之前刚测试过一个九型人格啥的东西。
<abinez> 老婆之类的是外地
<Steamed_buns> ...
<archl> maplebeats: ubuntu 论坛也不行？
<abinez> 回到家，几乎没有几个人认识
<maplebeats> archl, 论坛可以
<abinez> 论坛是可以访问的
<archl> stardiviner: 哦。那个很奇怪的，我都没看懂
<archl> stardiviner: 这个简单些，而且我妈都说很准。。
<abinez> 我现在就是在论坛上逛
<stardiviner> archl: 你的测试结果呢？
<archl> stardiviner:  INTP
<Steamed_buns> ......大牛们...问个问题= =
<archl> Steamed_buns: 馒头等玉米先说完
<maplebeats> archl, 好难选
<Steamed_buns> 好吧...玉米先说
<archl> maplebeats: 这个是倾向。
<maplebeats> archl, INFP
<maplebeats> archl, 不对
<maplebeats> archl, 应该是INTP
<maplebeats> archl, 不对， INTJ
<onlylove> archl: 这个很难选的，很多人一犹豫就不知道选什么了
<archl> onlylove: 呃。为啥呢。我觉得很容易啊。
<onlylove> archl: 反正那个我玩不了
<archl> onlylove: 首先只是倾向，我用1分钟就完成了。。。
<archl> onlylove: 就是说假设有这个事情，怎么办-
<archl> onlylove: 当然 INTP擅长假设。所以比较容易。
<onlylove> archl: 我只能说，理解能力差，倾向什么的不懂，因为我遇到事情完全不知道怎么办
<onlylove> archl: 遇到的好说，如果没有遇到，那根本不知道
<archl> onlylove: 那你不算很喜欢假设多重未来
<archl> onlylove: 呃。那4个问题哪里卡住了？
<onlylove> archl: 不知道
<archl> onlylove: 。。都没有卡住，怎么会无法进行呢。
<onlylove> archl: 大概就知道内向外向
<archl> onlylove: 然后？
<onlylove> archl: 剩下的都迷糊
<archl> onlylove: 迷糊也没问题，哪种情况多就算哪种。。。
<onlylove> archl: 如果自己也不知道那种多呢
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。多数是 INTJ 这里。。。
<Steamed_buns> ...
<archl> onlylove: 你不喜欢看未来，就是 S 了。不是 N。。。
<maplebeats> onlylove, 你是S
<archl> onlylove:  喜欢用自己的标准，就是F
<onlylove> archl: 不是不喜欢看未来，而是自己看不到未来什么样子
<archl> onlylove: 喜欢判断对错，就是 J
<maplebeats> onlylove, 你是S ----------------------------------SM的S
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你是M呢？
<archl> onlylove:  就是看重未来还是现在
<onlylove> archl: 不知道
<maplebeats> onlylove, archl才是
<onlylove> 求最新最安全跳墙方式
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/37499/microsoft-office-for-linux
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 微软可能于2014年推出Linux版的Office - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 微软这是怎么了
<iyzsong> -x-
<kaio> kk, 要他們先送出三大字型再說
<kk> kaio, 具体而言，首先被送到三种字体说什么？  ㍥ 
<archl> ofan:  我这显示器竖起来之后 USB 接口竟然在上面。。。
<archl> kaio: 啥？不懂
<kaio> 沒有 ARIAL、TIMES、COURIER 的話就算是 MS 的OFFICE 排板都會偏差
<ibodi> kk: 人机一体化了你
<kk> ibodi, 我有足够的了解，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。  ㍥ 
<onlylove> kk有衣服么
<ibodi> kk: 说13点
<kk> ibodi, 这是一个非常原始的想法。 ㍥ 新年快乐 : 1.45天
<FINE>  13点怎么变成这个奇怪的样子㍥
<archl> kaio: 。。。那些都是随意下载到
<abinez> kk: 你要不要来一杯马丁尼
<archl> kaio: 不明白
<kk> abinez, 不用了，谢谢，但你可以给我一个捐赠。 ㍥ 新年快乐 : 1.45天
<FINE> quit:
<ibodi> 机器人也喜欢钱。
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> kaio: 而且 liberation 系列的字宽度和你说的那三个一样。不会出现排版偏差
<abinez> 金钱世界里面的机器人就是这个德性
<abinez> 叫它喝酒
<abinez> 它伸手要蛮牛
<abinez> 神，今晚把kk给t了
<abinez> 半夜要洗刷刷
<ibodi> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0182789/ 不错的电影
<kk> ibodi s, ⇪ Bicentennial Man (1999) - IMDb
<abinez> LOL
<crack> 0.0  LOL
<abinez> 现在神马电影都没有得看了
<abinez> 没有宽带
<archl> stardiviner: 你的结果呢
<abinez> 没有网络
<abinez> adam8157: 啃鸡腿了没？
<FINE> .
<ibodi> 我的 linux mint 现在也时有时无的上网，所以当初应该不是 ubuntu 的问题？
<ibodi> 过了年，还是装回 ubuntu 吧。
<ibodi> 还是最原始的用网线，解决问题
<abinez> 不是啊。我的是回家了
<crack> Steamed_buns, 游侠。。
<abinez> 家里没有宽带网络
<abinez> 不能随便上网
<abinez> 我现在用的是手机的网络
<Hiso-android> ....
<abinez> 要算流量费用的
<abinez> 好像是1M一毛钱
<Steamed_buns> - -...
<ibodi> 现在家里都什么宽带计划了都？
<abinez> 我们这里落后啊
<Steamed_buns> crack, ...
<abinez> 不过也好，我希望不要那么工业化
<archl> abinez: 哦。
<abinez> 污染太恐怖了
<abinez> 农民就是啥都不懂
<abinez> 真的是，贫穷不是罪恶，无知才是罪恶
<crack> Steamed_buns, 我在和我的女神聊天，你呢。。
<abinez> 你是饭团啊？？？
<crack> Steamed_buns, 你被女神伤了怎么样了。
<abinez> 记得饭团说女神
<Steamed_buns> 阿
<Steamed_buns> crack, 我在看贴吧
<Steamed_buns> 我是饭团..
<crack> Steamed_buns, 黑组？
<Steamed_buns> 好吧我是馒头- -童话你笨死了..
<crack> 我知道啊
<crack> 你是游侠
<crack> 我问你看什么吧
<crack> 黑组？
<Steamed_buns> crack, xss
<ibodi> Steamed_buns: 典型馒头才对
<Steamed_buns> 啊...
<Steamed_buns> ibodi, 点心馒头？
<Steamed_buns> 话说我想挖个百度贴吧的xss混个乌云的邀请码= =
<ibodi> Steamed_buns: 比蒸汽屁股好听些
<ibodi> :D
<Steamed_buns> ibodi, T_T。。
<onlylove> 这都哪里的，交代组织
<ibodi> bun == 屁股，又没说错哦
<Steamed_buns> crack, 问你呢..
<Steamed_buns> 好吧= =我认了
<BigOne> 今天还有人没休息么?
<crack> Steamed_buns, 我怎么了？
<crack> Steamed_buns, 刚在扫雷0 0
<Steamed_buns> crack, 交代组织
<onlylove> BigOne: 我木有休息啊，求捐助
<crack> 我？
<crack> onlylove, = =昨天就看见你了。。
<BigOne> onlylove: 哦同情
<Steamed_buns> onlylove, 我捐你一馒头
<crack> 0 0我第二天玩irc
<onlylove> crack: 如果你愿意，你可以经常来看看我
<onlylove> Steamed_buns: 馒头？你是那年终奖20馒头的？还是你在馒头店工作，别光让别人说工作单位
<BigOne> onlylove: 你在哪里呢?
<onlylove> BigOne: 帝都啊，明天才能回家
<Steamed_buns> onlylove, 年终奖买100个馒头啃
<onlylove> 居然用root登录
<BigOne> onlylove: 那你来得及？
<onlylove> BigOne: 还好了，正常的话8小时
<FINE> 什么root
<BigOne> onlylove: 那大年夜能到家？
<onlylove> BigOne: 你在咒我么
<onlylove> BigOne: 肯定能啊
<onlylove> Steamed_buns: 话说你咋不说下哪里上班啊
<Steamed_buns> onlylove, 因为我是学生...
<FINE> ，
<onlylove> Steamed_buns: 晕乎乎……以为上班了
<onlylove> Steamed_buns: 那童话也是学生了
<Steamed_buns> onlylove, 8-)还有几年呢
<Steamed_buns> 他比我大..
<Steamed_buns> 叔叔好- -。
<onlylove> 江苏南京……好远
<Steamed_buns> 一南一北、、
<BigOne> onlylove: 没有，只是不知道节气罢了
<onlylove> BigOne: 节气？
<onlylove> BigOne: 明天是好天气，不会下雪吧？
<BigOne> onlylove: 你一定要我说我不知道大年夜是哪天？
<onlylove> BigOne: 大年夜就是除夕么……有问题么
<onlylove> BigOne: 明天就是除夕
<BigOne> onlylove: 哦，原来。但今天是二十九啊，不是年三十
<meikai> 今天好像是28吧
<onlylove> BigOne: 我抽你，今天二十八
<onlylove> BigOne: 今年没有三十
<meikai> 手机日历上写的
<onlylove> BigOne: 二十九就是除夕
<BigOne> onlylove: 好吧，对农历什么的没概念
<\rs> adam8157: 爲啥……我知道好多ssh壞了
<adam8157> \rs: 好控制
<\rs> adam8157: 某論文號稱 ssh scp sftp tunnel accurate 達到99% false positive 0.7%
<adam8157> \rs: sigh...
<adam8157> \rs: 你在用什么
<asche> hello
<kk> asche, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<ofan> ssh不靠谱了
<\rs> adam8157: 我安分上該上的網
<ofan> 尼玛要自己搞协议了
<adam8157> \rs: 哼
<ofan> \rs: 堕落了？
<adam8157> ofan: spdy
<ofan> adam8157: 那还是基于tcp
<ofan> 要替换tcp/udp
<FINE> (14时03分59秒) lighthazard: FINE: People work and this is not an active channel at 1AM.
<FINE> :P
<FINE> 看来跟外国人是聊不到一块去了
<meikai> 最近到国外的IRC冒泡了了一下，不知道怎么交流
<\rs> ofan: 嗯
<FINE> 我问怎么没人说话，他们说现在是凌晨一点
<onlylove> 所以啊，你要在凌晨一点的时候和他们聊天
<meikai> 昨晚试过凌晨聊天
<meikai> 受不了凌晨聊天
<FINE> :P
<\rs> 明白 hacker cup round 2...
<Hiso-android>  。。
<Hiso-android> kk:早上好
<kk> Hiso-android, 你好，你今天上午怎么样？  ㍦ 
<\rs> ofan: stackoverflow 的機制好有趣，protected question / locked / ...
<ofan> 不太喜欢SO的登录
<ofan> \rs: 这些机制在bbs里就有了把
<\rs> ofan: 沒混過bbs
<onlylove> \rs: 可以去清华或者复旦的bbs玩下看看
<FINE> bbs可以telnet上的
<FINE> 有没有玩mud玩的非常好的
<onlylove> 说实话，telnet上bbs各种按键纠结……
<FINE> 没人的地方从来不去
<onlylove> test
<kk> onlylove, 点点点. ㍦ 新年快乐 : 1.39天
<onlylove> 好吧，我还在，没掉
<cley> test
<kk> cley, 点点点. ㍦ 新年快乐 : 1.38天
<ofan> cfy在没
<Hiso-android> 。。。。
 * pity 下班走人
<archl> 春节了？啊
<archl> 可怕
<archl> 可怕
<archl> 可怕啊
<FINE> 今天还上班
<jiero> 忘了
 * jiero 从来没上班过。
<FINE> (14时58分19秒) ***pity 下班走人
<jiero> FINE: 有啊有啊。很多人明天上班的
<FINE> 我猜也是有很多
<jiero> FINE: 不过都不在这个频道。
<jiero> FINE: 不过春节都可以按照选择去上班 - 也就 20亿人过春节
<FINE> :P这么多
<FINE> 1/3
<ns5> how to query the changelog of an installed package?
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, now turn China Girl in India http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTEyNDY1OTA0.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ 一名中国女子在印度遭强奸 中方交涉[正午30分]—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<lainme> hello
<kk> lainme, 好.. . ㍨ 新年快乐 : 1.33天
<xuan> 这个kk是机器人么？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 是的
<lainme> Ein 你一个在gtalk群里？
<Hiso-android> ...
<Hiso-android> kk kk ohayo
<kk> Hiso-android, .. 休息一下 .. ㍨ 新年快乐 : 1.32天
<Hiso-android> ...
<FINE> fvwm群把我封禁了，我什么都没说啊
<FINE> 频道
<iyzsong> v.v
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好无聊
<lainme> 节前综合征？
<banban_> onlylove: 还没回家啊～
<onlylove> banban_: 明天早上的车呢……
<lainme> banban_: banban姐
<banban_> onlylove: 不会现在还在上班吧～
<xuan> 鼠标的左键似乎出了问题
<onlylove> 今天来了俩妹子……
<banban_> lainme: 妹妹好～回家了吧～
<onlylove> banban_: 上班……
<lainme> banban_: 明天回家
<banban_> lainme: 你整这么辛苦干啥。。。。
<banban_> onlylove: 我的12.04里面empathy怎么登录不了irc啊。。。。
<onlylove> banban_: 不知道……不用那个……看看设置吧
<lainme> banban_: 这样就只用请二天假，回去一星期。最大收益
<banban_> lainme: soga～
<Hiso-android> ...
<banban_> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i167635
<Hiso-android> 那是什么？
<onlylove> banban_: edit connection parameters
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> please speak Chinese
<banban_> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i167636
<cnfczn> ...
<cnfczn> 有人么??
<onlylove> banban_: 那个freenode是可以选择的吗？还是自己编辑的，那个advanced 展开看下，我装个看看，就是这边用客户端上不去
<onlylove> cnfczn: 都回家过年了
<banban_> cnfczn:  有人～
<banban_> onlylove: 好～
<banban_> onlylove: freenode是选择的～
<cnfczn> 呵呵,不会悄悄话.我就这样说了阿..
<cnfczn> 就是上来看看这里热闹么?
<banban_> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i167639
<banban_> onlylove: advanced～～
<onlylove> 装个这东西真恐怖……一百多MB的包
<cnfczn> 这个频道有没有qq群机器人阿?
<banban_> onlylove: 那你是装还是不装呀 哈哈～
<onlylove> banban_: 已经折腾完了，在研究里面的设置
<banban_> onlylove: 嗯嗯～你还在上班吗～
<onlylove> banban_: 还在上班
<onlylove> debian缺省安装的empathy貌似没irc协议……
<lainme> cnfczn: 有gtalk机器人
<banban_> onlylove: 哦 就是没办法了是吗
<FINE> 我是机器人
<onlylove> banban_: 也不是……我只是不知道怎么弄……
<banban_> 我也是机器人～
<banban_> onlylove: 哦，soga，那你忙吧，谢谢～
<roylez> banban_: 死斑斑尾巴
<banban_> roylez: 主席帅锅，你用啥系统捏
<FINE> win
<cnfczn> lainme:呵呵...
<roylez> banban_: 公司用debian+windows，家里用arch
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<onlylove> banban_: http://hi.baidu.com/locky_mym/item/52b3ffc4c108e96af6c95d4e
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 用Empathy上irc 聊天室_小丁瓜的空间_百度空间
<banban> onlylove: 好了。。。。。
<FINE> :P暴露了
<onlylove> banban: 你这不科学％
<banban> onlylove: 原来是有的，只是我一直都没看到，菜单栏是隐藏的，需要最大化，然后把鼠标放上去才能看到，汗死我了。。。。
<banban> FINE: 哈哈～我是机器人呀
<cnfczn> 对了,你们都是用的什么irc-client阿?
<onlylove> 把我拖下水……然后你问题解决了，我反倒一头雾水……
<twang0x80> Mirggi
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<FINE> firefox
<cnfczn> 额,还真是多种多样啊.我发的信息你们刚看到吗?
<banban> cnfczn: empathy呀～
<cnfczn> 我用的erc
<banban> onlylove: 恩 我觉得我好像解释清楚了呀～
<banban> cnfczn: 看得到，要不然怎么回复你啊。。。。。
<onlylove> banban: 其实就是那样的，选择正确的协议就可以了，但是……我刚才在wordpress看到一个，怕你看不到……默认安装的又没装irc协议……
<FINE> 没人用pidgin?
<onlylove> 我……比较杂，irssi和chatzilla,还有web
<FINE> 有么有玩北大侠客行的
<onlylove> 那个是什么
<FINE> MUD游戏
<onlylove> 忙着睡觉，没时间玩
<FINE> 可以写机器人的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哎呀妈呀
<Mayaer> adam8157: 来了这么多次终于看见你了= =
<banban> onlylove: 嗯嗯，现在终于可以啦，谢谢大侠～
<onlylove> banban: 我不是大侠……‘
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat pidgin firefox opera chrome .. etc
<cnfczn> 要是qq也可以开放协议就好了.
<FINE> 那qq就倒闭了
<Mayaer> 咦，fine 你还在这里
<FINE> ？
<FINE> 我是机器人
<cnfczn> 嗯,我以前一直在想,如果国家出面定义一种IM协议,那就壮观多了
<onlylove> 让qq开放协议做啥
<Mayaer> 额
 * Mayaer FINE 到底是不是机器人
<onlylove> cnfczn: 你嫌被监视的不够
<FINE> 是啊，我是机器人
<onlylove> Mayaer: 目测不是
<cnfczn> onlylove: 哈哈,这倒也是
<Mayaer> onlylove: 好智能的感觉。。
<FINE> 我会随机聊天
<banban> FINE: 给我预报下山东的天气啦～
<cnfczn> FINE:你的节操掉了...
<FINE> weather 山东
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 求真相。。
<GUNDAM> :)
<cnfczn> weather weather 火星
<onlylove> FINE: help
<onlylove> FINE: 响应什么指令啊
<GUNDAM> 请问
<GUNDAM> 请教一个问题
<onlylove> 高达……
<FINE> 随机聊天嘛
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 刚刚你怎么给我发的悄悄话阿?
<FINE> 没有触发指令
<GUNDAM> 刚大木
<FINE> 随机聊天
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 啊？
<GUNDAM> python setup.py install 安装的时候怎么指定安装路径？
<cnfczn> haha \n
<onlylove> FINE: 你个水货bot，AI谁写的
<cnfczn> haha \r
<FINE> onlylove写的
<onlylove> FINE: 我不会
<GUNDAM> AI我写的阿  哈哈哈哈   然后我买给我别人
<GUNDAM> 我擦～ python setup.py install 安装的时候怎么指定安装路径？
<FINE> 程序里写好了
<FINE> 一般是在python的专用目录里
<GUNDAM> 我要指定到我自己的目录下
<GUNDAM> 要怎么做？
<banban> FINE: random
<FINE> 我不是机器人拉
<CyrusYzGTt> --help
<FINE> fine --help这样？
<cnfczn> nano setup.py 看看不就知道了么.python本来就是解释性语言
<onlylove> FINE: 机器人要各种调教的
<banban> FINE: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<FINE> 我不会写机器人，
<FINE> 开个玩笑
<FINE> 机器人明显没有这么智能
<onlylove> 我想提前撤……
 * cnfczn 这样的消息,代表什么意思呢?
<FINE> 怎么发出来的
<onlylove> FINE:      /  me  指令
<banban> onlylove: 往哪儿撤啊～
<cnfczn> "/action" 或 "/me" text
<FINE> 哦
<m007> SOS
<onlylove> banban: 下班啊……过年什么还没买呢……
 * FINE cc
<onlylove> banban: 今晚上要突击花钱TAT
<Mayaer> onlylove: 为啥
<banban> onlylove: 要不要我帮你呀哈哈～
<m007> 安装rpm老提示DEBIAN
<onlylove> m007: debian要装deb
<m007> 俄.........
<m007> 蛋疼   刚接触LINUX    多多指教
<FINE> 用几个大哈希表保存ask：answer，可以实现聊天机器人吗
<meikai> m007:安装rpm提示debian？
<m007> debian开关
<onlylove> FINE: 玩过珊瑚虫QQ么
<FINE> 显示ip？
<m007> 显IP那个？
<cnfczn> android上的小黄鸡?
<onlylove> FINE: 还有UC什么的
<FINE> 小黄鸡有网页版的
<FINE> UC浏览器？
<onlylove> FINE: 新浪UC
<FINE> 没玩过新浪UC
<m007> pm：please use alien to install rpm packages on Debian, if you are really sure use --force-debian switch. See README.Debian for more details.
<onlylove> FINE: 珊瑚虫就有个聊天机器人
<m007> 就提示这玩意
<FINE> 跟小黄鸡比怎么样
<onlylove> m007: 你要装什么啊
<Mayaer> n
<FINE> qq有各种机器人，我以前加过几个
<onlylove> m007: apt-get install 软件名，多省事
<m007> 好吧 我碉堡了
<Mayaer> onlylove: 也可以适用雨Ubuntu吗？
<FINE> 有人懂机器人AI的么？
<onlylove> Mayaer: 适用
<Mayaer> onlylove: 比如说  我要下载chromium  我就直接在终端里敲 apt-get install chromium咩
<onlylove> Mayaer: 这个不知道，看你有没有软件源
<onlylove> Mayaer: 但是常用的是没问题的
<Mayaer> onlylove: 哦哦
<Mayaer> onlylove: 那我试试  不成功不会出问题吧？
<onlylove> Mayaer: 比方说，gimp,mypaint，audacious什么的没问题
<Mayaer> onlylove: 恩，我一个也没听说  XDDDDDD
<onlylove> Mayaer: 不成功最多和你说找不到软件
<Mayaer> onlylove: 哦哦
<FINE> apt-get install girlfriend
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<meikai> 不清楚软件名，可以apt-cache search
<onlylove> Mayaer: GIMP处理图像的，mypaint 涂鸦的，audacious听歌的
<FINE> eix girlfriend-No matches found.
<Mayaer> onlylove: 哦哦  你好好哦
<Mayaer> meikai: 谢谢 ;)
<onlylove> FINE: girlfriend 依赖房子，但是不会被安装
<Mayaer> onlylove: :-*
<FINE> :P
<onlylove> FINE: girlfriend 依赖车子，但是不会被安装
<FINE> 还依赖horse
<meikai> 汗！！！
<onlylove> FINE: 错误 girlfriend 安装失败
<FINE> ERROR!!ERROR
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 请问,irc里有没有换行符啊?
<FINE> 回车换行
<cnfczn> 回车就直接发出去了
<\rs> gpasswd wheel -a onlylove
<onlylove> banban又走了？
<Mayaer> cnfczn: ctrl+enter 不就行了吗。。
<FINE> 粘帖的可以有回车键，不过会分成俩条
<FINE> dsaf
<FINE> df
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 呵呵,我这里ctrl-enter 提示未定义的快捷键,应该不是啊...
<FINE> 我的可以
<m007> onl
<cnfczn> .....
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 那我就不知道咧
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 额...看来不是很犀利啊.
<onlylove> banban走了么，还没打招呼呢……唉……提前下班了
<onlylove> BYE～～～
<cnfczn> bye
<cnfczn> 你也走了?
<onlylove> cnfczn: 下班啊，明天回家了
<Mayaer> onlylove: 等一下。。
<cnfczn> onlylove: 哦,这样阿...
<Mayaer> 唉。。
<cnfczn> 都 has left了...怎么还提示信息
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 我是水货。。
<cnfczn> Mayaer: .........
<cnfczn> Mayaer: me too
<Mayaer> 竟然说我权限不够
<Mayaer> 木有root过。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ .. my ibus broken at Fedora 18 x86_64, I can not talk very well with you ,..
<Mayaer> 我还以为自动获得权限呢
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: never mind。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ kiss kiss love love
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: XD
<cnfczn> 没注意过,不是说最后一个在频道里的人,就是管理员吗?
<cnfczn> 当然了,创建者如果不离开频道不转移权限
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 不是不是 我不是说聊天室 我说我的系统
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ . you skype never join me
<cnfczn> 你那是什么系统啊?
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 你要用默认那个吧
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 你那是什么系统啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ??
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么不说中文啊/
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: gnome 3.6 的输入法就是个坑
<cnfczn> 国内使skype的多吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ ibus broken very long time
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ bingo
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 恩  我skype在新电脑里压根都没装。。
<Mayaer> cnfczn: Ubuntu啊
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 在gnome 3.6的默认状态下你再装ibus就是自找麻烦
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 额...那试试用web irc吧...找个云输入法凑合使.
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ skype for linux .. not install . use like green software
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 那怎么没有root呢,别人的电脑么?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ .. no like yun shu ru fa
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *b.<u#v*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 我的呀  我不知道怎么回事
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 咱可以留个别的联系方式。。 我对skype没啥兴趣了。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 还以为fedora这个亲生儿子的3.6可以正常呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ gmail
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: - -# 你这是中西合并阿..
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 好的呀  你不是有我的gmail吗
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 是不是装晚系统,没有设置root密码阿?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ .. have some world don not know
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 安装软件肯定需要的  我肯定有的嘛
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 默认还双拼。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ .. gmail ,, last time .no carefully del all people
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: ...呵呵...感觉党密码不错啊..
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 但是我刚才 apt-get install *** 竟然说我木有权限
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ ...
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧  我私聊给你
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ OK ..
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 没有调查就转到 fedora了?
<cnfczn> Mayaer: apt-get 没有权限吧,chmod 给权限,,或者直接改sudoers文件,感觉这命令还是留点余地比较好.
<m007> su root
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. f17 upgrade to f18 .. broken
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 还是用gentoo吧
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 我能说，我什么都不懂么。。
<m007> ..keyi
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ last time microcai never teach me ,detail
<m007> 可以
<cnfczn> Mayaer:额...那真悲剧了..我看看我的配制文件..
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 恩
<m007> 安装VMtools还要inti?
 * dwjie init . 
<dwjie> ba
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 修改/etc/sudoers,在最后添加 you_user_name ALL=(root)NOPASSWD:/bin/apt-get
<cnfczn>  Mayaer: apt-get路径我不知道,你看看对不对
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 好滴 我研究下
<cnfczn> 往后想使用apt-get 直接在普通用户下sudo apt-get install 不输入密码也可以了.
<Mayaer> 哦哦
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 是gentoo吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ en ..  so I also use fedora .
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 刚刚在#gentoo-cn 也有人提到他..说哪个频道有qq群机器人..也是microcai做的
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ bingo
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: you should use a virtualbox check first
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 没事的,www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn 从基本系统到de都有详细的安装教程
<alvin_rxg> Title: Gentoo Linux -- Gentoo文档资源 (@ gentoo.org)
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ .. you send me mail .. buz I use third proxy about ipv6 ,so I can not send you a mail
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: I check it with arch, and every one say wait until 3.8 release
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. harddisk ,, now only free 2G ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..
<microcai> 摩西摩西？
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ ..
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: all disk , or just a partition
<cnfczn> microcai: 高手啊...终于露脸了..
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ all
<microcai> cnfczn: 一直在的
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: only just a partition?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ ,,bingo
<cnfczn> microcai: 额...请问qq群的机器人怎么做的啊?
<microcai> cnfczn: 　see http://qqbot.avplayer.org
<kk> microcai s, ⇪ qqbot by avplayer
<FINE> wgetpaste有什么用:P
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: if you use lvm2, buy one more disk
<cnfczn> microcai: 3q a lot
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 不分区,真的大丈夫?
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. I don not konw how to use lvm..
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ .. this  have some question?
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: fedora default use lvm2, do you use ?
<cnfczn> microcai: 这个avplayer是你吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ no .. upgrade from f16>f17>f18
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: lvm2 is default setting in all three version you mention.
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: sudo lvscan
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ No volume groups found
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ linux is free. so can use your like fs
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: bad luck to you.
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: lvm2 is no a fs
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. why?
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: just a volumn manager,
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. si what , I like use what ,then use what
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. so what , I like use what ,then use what
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 感刚说 have some question?
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: so fedora's default is great for desktop and workstation
<cnfczn> 为什么大家都管 fedora叫地沟油...?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ .. this  have some question? mean= zhe you shen me wen ti ?
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: what a pity your partition can't cross disk.
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ en ,I think so
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 额,就是this指的是什么啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. pity ,, is what mean?
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 额...懂了...刚蒙了..
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ you before talk
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ go bake to school to learn return
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: - -#
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ .
<nvfgh> 111111
<nvfgh> ！！！！！！！
<nvfgh> ？？？？？？？
<nvfgh> 2222222
<nvfgh> 33333333
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 。。。
<nvfgh> ，，，，，，，
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 管Arch叫洗发水，这我知道。把fedora叫地沟油，这我还真不知道。。
<nvfgh> 死光
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 啥死光？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora call fei duo la
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *X)bw9+N!*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<FINE> gentoo是什么
<nvfgh> 光死
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] gentoo叫贱兔
<FINE> 明明是只企鹅
<nvfgh> 00000
<nvfgh> ######
<nvfgh> *********
<nvfgh> +++++++
<nvfgh> ----------
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] openSUSE叫啥？
<nvfgh> ........///
<nvfgh> zzzzz
<nvfgh> cccccc
<nvfgh> nnnnnnn
<nvfgh> ccccccvc
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ～！@#￥%……&×（）
<nvfgh> ggggggg
<nvfgh> kkkkk
<nvfgh> fdddfd
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @##
<nvfgh> dgh
<nvfgh> dahkd
<kk> nvfgh:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 各位过年放鞭炮不？
<nvfgh> ！！！！！！！！
<nvfgh> ？？？？？？？？？？
<jiero> ein  http://webchemy.org/
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Webchemy
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐。乐乐。乐乐。
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，好久不见
<cley> test
<kk> cley, 点点点. ㍫ 新年快乐 : 1.21天
<cnfczn> 怎么都是祝贺新年的?不是明天才过年么?
<cnfczn> 突然没有动静了..
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好无聊
<GUNDAM> 有人在不？
<greatljcads> 好多人。。。
<GUNDAM> 要活的
<greatljcads> 估计没有
<GUNDAM> :-/
<GUNDAM> 给个好用的图床～
<GUNDAM> gnome3 的默认图标放在哪个文件夹？
<CyrusYzGTt> also like before
<JQK1>       GUNDAM: gnome3 的默认图标放在哪个文件夹？ --/usr/share/icons
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 这个问题。。。。。。。。。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 好强烈的即视感
<IsoaSFlus> ms刚刚才看过
<IsoaSFlus> 难道生病了么。。。。
<cnfczn> faenza图标挺好看的
<JQK1> 我回復剛才那個人的
<Mayaer> is
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 哎呀骚年，你又来啦～～
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> Mayaer:你是？
<Mayaer> IsoaSFlus: 我了个擦 上次还一起说《V字仇杀队》来着
<cnfczn> 我去弄下声音,呆会说
<IsoaSFlus> ohohohohohoh
<IsoaSFlus> 我知道了
<IsoaSFlus> 主要是这个频道里名字m开头的太多了
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 我了个擦
<Hiso-kksaimoe> ..
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 记性太不好了- -
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我只是没记你名字罢了，事情我还是记得的啊
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 你看姐姐我就又记得事件，又记得人物。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 那是我的名字好记
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 擦  还有这回事。。
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 你咋不说这里男的成群，女的少  我好记呢- -
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 性别和名字有什么关系。。。
<GUNDAM> 我擦～
<GUNDAM> 在哪个位置 ？
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 唉，，
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 我跟你沟通有障碍。。
<GUNDAM> 哎～～如果是母的就可以约了？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。又来一死宅
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 障碍么。。。也许
<GUNDAM> 臥槽  卸宅的表示不想说话
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 你是从名字的角度来记住人物  我说的是从性别的角度
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 还有。。我记得上次你说我理解能力有问题来着
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。所以我记住了你，但除了你的名字
<GUNDAM> 泥玛，你们有重视我提出的问题吗
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 喔喔哦
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 我觉着吧，，理解这个东西是仁者见仁，智者见智的，我跟你的理解不一样你不能说我理解能力有问题
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 抱歉，你存在暴表了，ws了你
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我的原话是能力有问题？
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 就算我理解问题真的是有问题，智商捉急，咱这种场合也不能说出来，，
<GUNDAM> 吖灭蝶～
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我怎么记得是层次。。。。
<Mayaer> Hiso-kksaimoe: 不然多伤感情
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<GUNDAM> 好基友 好朋友
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我错了
<GUNDAM> 我到别处问去～
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 问什么？骚年别走啊
<Mayaer> GUNDAM: 你要约炮？
<GUNDAM> 我擦～
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 不来一发就走？
<GUNDAM> 你是渣？
<GUNDAM> 我是钢叉～
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<GUNDAM> 来来来。。先干碗热翔～
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<cnfczn> 我回来了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 算了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我不搞基
<GUNDAM> 臥槽 ～～
<cnfczn> 谁@我下,看看有没有声音
<GUNDAM> 没声音
<GUNDAM> 别试了～
<cnfczn> - -#
<FINE> @cnfczn
<cnfczn> ....
<cnfczn> FINE: 你逗我呢..
<FINE> :P
<Hiso-kksaimoe> cnfczn: HELLO WORLD
<cnfczn> 好像emacs有两个irc client
<GUNDAM> 8-)怎么@ 人的？  话说我第一次玩这个
<cnfczn> M-x erc 是一个,M-x irc是另外一个
<cnfczn> 直接输入第一个字幕,跟bask差不多
<cnfczn> bash...打错了
<FINE> emacs有个聊天机器人
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 在吗?
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 恩
<FINE>         M-x psychoanalyze-pinhead 聊天机器人
<cnfczn> FINE: psychoanalyze-pinhead 这个是什么机器人啊?直刷屏...差点疯了..
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk：link-start
<cnfczn> 感觉这个效果挺不错的...
<FINE> 刷一会就好了
<FINE> 他自己跟自己说话呢
<cnfczn> FINE: 我再试试...支持中文吗?
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<FINE> 不支持中文
<soiamso> backstreet eld
<cnfczn> 不好用...
<FINE> 我感觉那个机器人比较主动
<cnfczn> FINE: 不会用啊..
<cnfczn> 如果是小黄鸡还不错..
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> simsimi酱？
<cnfczn> 噗,有别人写了个小黄鸡插件..我试试..
<adam8157> roylez_: Mayaer .
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我了个擦，，
<Mayaer> adam8157: 你还知道出来哇
<adam8157> Mayaer: 刚吃饭去了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 吃了好长时间呀
<Mayaer> adam8157: 吃的么好饭
<Mayaer> adam8157: 对了，你回来了吗
<adam8157> Mayaer: 包子..
<adam8157> Mayaer: 回来好多天了
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哎呀你妹的
<roylez_> adam8157: 在北京？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 回来了你都不告诉我
<adam8157> roylez_: 在家呢
<alvin_rxg> 　　“当一个外国人骑车时，大家觉得这是他爱运动；当一个中国人骑车时，大家觉得他是个失败者，买不起车”。
<Mayaer> roylez_: 主席好 ;)
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你这大学上的... 学这么多脏话...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你在解放区?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 囧，，， “你妹的”这怎么能叫脏话捏。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 魔都
<Mayaer> adam8157: 这明明是对你妹妹表示亲切的慰问，，
<Mayaer> 哎呀 主席不在帝都了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 咋没回老家
<roylez_> adam8157: 给我帽子，我把这个渣渣踢了
<roylez_> adam8157: 过10分钟就走
<adam8157> roylez_: 躺座吧
<alvin_rxg> 来，让 Mayaer 给 roylez_ 按摩按摩
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> no , no can zhis
<Mayaer> 。。。
<Mayaer> 我来给 alvin_rxg 按摩按摩
<Mayaer> XD
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ .. you back me
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 来，穿比基尼来给我按摩
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ na ni jiu tuo guang gei wo an mo
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Qd0UvLg*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<FINE> what is these
<FINE> alvin_rxg 是？
<CyrusYzGTt> no can type some world in eng ,so use pinyinlish
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] :CyrusYzGTt: [自動] 警告 Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Qd0UvLg*！請配置好您的"
<UbuntuTalk> 这个提示是怎么回事？很好奇耶。
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 好呀，，地址。。
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你等着。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ ..
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: :P
<cnfczn> 呵呵,现在能用emacs调戏小黄鸡了..
<Mayaer> 小黄鸡复活啦？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<cnfczn> me:你好
<cnfczn> simsim:好哇
<cnfczn> me:你个小色鸡...
<cnfczn> simsim:彼此彼此，嘻〜
<cnfczn> me:彼此你妹..
<cnfczn> simsim:我介绍我妹你认识
<kk> cnfczn:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 233333
<Mayaer> XD
<Hiso-kksaimoe> kk酱吃吃醋了
<cnfczn>  kk MODE +q cnfczn!*@* 这行是什么意思啊?
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 静音
<cnfczn> 额...quite?
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 嗯
<cnfczn> Hiso-kksaimoe: 那什么时候接触啊?
<Hiso-kksaimoe> -q不就解除了么
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 你没发现我在回答你么
<cnfczn> Hiso-kksaimoe: 哦,这样啊,,谢谢阿..
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<cnfczn> Hiso-kksaimoe: 对了, kk是不是机器人啊?
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 谢谢我干啥。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 嗯
<cnfczn> 额...这样啊..
<stardiviner> 小学生？
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 小学生/
<Hiso-kksaimoe> ?
<FINE> cnfczn也是贴吧的
<cnfczn> me:糗事百科
<cnfczn> simsim:一个黄色网站
<CyrusYzGTt> you er yuan?
<cnfczn> 谁说的?
<ps-real> -sel
<Hiso-kksaimoe> .....
<ps-real> huhuhu  ..刚刚弄完了emacs的颜色配置.......
<cnfczn> FINE: 你的节操呢?
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 哪里有小学生？
<ps-real> 弄完的时候一下响起了这首音乐,,battle without honor or humanity,,太爽了...
<cnfczn> ps-real: 颜色配置是用的color-theme还是?
<FINE> cnfczn:什么节操，明明就是经常在gentoo吧看见你
<cnfczn> FINE: 噗,你贴吧id叫什么啊?
<FINE> 创物瞩原理
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。原来是你
<ps-real> cnfczn, 用的color-theme
<FINE> :P
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 可算找到你
<FINE> Hiso-kksaimoe:找我做什
<cnfczn> FINE: 原来这样..我看看...
<ps-real> cnfczn, 刚开始学习emacs
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 没做什么。。。
<FINE> Hiso-kksaimoe:你的贴吧ID是什么
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 不说
<iyzsong> -o-
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<FINE> 这个也是贴吧的
<cnfczn> ps-real: 同志,主题叫什么名字啊?
<FINE> iyzsong
<cnfczn> FINE: 嗯,我在哪都是这个名字,用起来方便
<FINE> 我的名字是中文的
<cnfczn> FINE: 很多地方中文都不能作为id,所以还是英文得了
<cnfczn> 怎么教小黄鸡说话啊?
<FINE> 很少聊
<Hiso-kksaimoe> teach 匕」
<cnfczn> 额....
<ps-real> cnfczn, 我用的deep blue
<cnfczn> ps-real: 额...我从网上找到一个主题 molokai
<ps-real> cnfczn, 妈的//过年了还要去上夜班,,,我容易吗我......
<cnfczn> ps-real: 额,那还有加班费呢,,
<ps-real> cnfczn, 我正在弄显示行号......   我们厂关键是灭有加班费...
<cnfczn> me:小黄鸡
<cnfczn>   simsim:喳！主子吉祥！
<cnfczn> ps-real: 你的emacs版本号是多少啊?
<GUNDAM> gnome3环境 系统默认搜索的图标路径是哪里？
<ps-real> cnfczn, 23
<FINE> M-x linum-mode
<cnfczn> ps-real: 现在的版本已经自带显示行号了,不过似乎和docview冲突...
<cnfczn> ps-real: 那就能显示行号了,,
<FINE> M-x linum-mode显示行号嘛
<ps-real> cnfczn, 我希望的是在行的左边显示...
<cnfczn> 我冲进下..
<cnfczn> 好了,,,
<ps-real> cnfczn, (global-linum-mode t),,辉煌..这个语句已经可以以实现了..
<ps-real> cnfczn, 嘿嘿,,,基本的配置已经完成了..
<FINE> (setq linum-format "%d ")  ;设置格式
<FINE> (setq linum-format "%d>")可以写成这样
<cnfczn> ps-real: 有个tabbar.el挺好用的.
<cnfczn> 好像用vim的比用emacs的多不少,比如im叶飞,linux_x189等各种同志..
<ps-real> cnfczn, 恩,,像浏览器那样的tabbar吗?
<cnfczn> ps-real: 嗯,是的.
<ps-real> cnfczn, 好的,,先记下啦...快到点了,要去上班了哈...
<ps-real> 我的nick谁给注册了阿...
<cnfczn> ps-real: 嗯...那回头见..
<ps-real> 两个nick  一个GFW...一个PS
<cnfczn> 你把nickname注册上,
<ps-real> cnfczn, 已经给设置了密码了...
<ps-real> 我的经典nick   GFW
<ps-real> ....
<cnfczn> "/msg nickserv REGISTER [password] [email_address]"
<ps-real> cnfczn, 别人已经给我设置了密码了...
<ps-real> 等到他掉了再说把..
<cnfczn> ps-real: 好像错了...
<cnfczn> ps-real: 那只能注册新的了...我这破名字,估计没人抢
 * cnfczn 怎么就剩咱们俩了
<GFW> ..
<cnfczn> 看来人都散干净了
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 我还在
<cnfczn> Hiso-kksaimoe: 额...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> ，。。。
<cnfczn> Hiso-kksaimoe: 就剩咱们俩了...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。。
<cnfczn> Hiso-kksaimoe: ...
<Hiso-kksaimoe> 。。。
<cnfczn> 额...感刚试了下/list
<FINE> 对人说话是哪个命令
<FINE> 不是私聊
<iyzsong> FINE: 带别人nick就行了
<cnfczn> 直接输入nickname
<cnfczn> 一般irc-client都有自动补全,输入首字母就行
<FINE> 有了，谢谢
<FINE> iyzsong: yes
<FINE> cnfczn: yes
<cnfczn> "msg nickname msg" 发送悄悄话,不过不弹出信窗口
<FINE> msg nickname msg
<cnfczn> "/query nickname msg" 同上,但是弹出新窗口
<cnfczn> 少了个/
<FINE> 今天试了，显示未知命令
<FINE> 有了
<cnfczn> "/msg 有这个名字" /query有的client有,有的没有
<FINE> 行了
<cnfczn> 怎么显示当前频道的所有用户名啊?
<cnfczn> 应该不是/users
<FINE> names
<cnfczn> FINE: 哦,我试试
<cnfczn> FINE: :-),谢谢...
<FINE> cnfczn: 谢谢
<cnfczn> 如果临时有事 /away text ,在别人给你发悄悄话的时候,就会自动发送text.
<cnfczn> 取消,直接/away 不加内容
<FINE> http://bpaste.net/show/75942/
<kk> FINE s, ⇪ Paste #75942 at spacepaste
<cnfczn> FINE: 好全...
<FINE> kk是标题机器人
<FINE> 有的命令不能用
<FINE> 这个文件是用wgetpaste发上去的
<cnfczn> FINE: 嗯..
<cnfczn> FINE: wgetpaste是什么?
<FINE> 命令 wgetpaste /path/to/file 然后会显示一个网址，别人就可以看到文件了
<FINE> eix wgetpaste
<cnfczn> 噗 没有wgetpaste
<FINE> 在#gentoo-cn频道看到的
<FINE> 用gentoo肯定有啊
<cnfczn> 还需要overlay么?
<FINE> eix也没有？
<FINE> 不需要overlay
<cnfczn> FINE: 我看看...
<Tes> hi all!
<cnfczn> FINE: http://bpaste.net/show/75943/
<kk> cnfczn s, ⇪ Paste #75943 at spacepaste
<cnfczn> Tes: hi
<kk> Tes, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Tes> 我第一次玩这个= =
<cnfczn> FINE: 果然犀利...
<FINE> 是把文件上传上去了
<FINE> 貌似只支持UTF-8
<FINE> 看到了，goagent
<cnfczn> FINE: http://bpaste.net/show/75945/ 小黄鸡的elisp脚本
<kk> cnfczn s, ⇪ Paste #75945 at spacepaste
<cnfczn> FINE: 这个共享,能持续多久啊?
<cnfczn> Tes: 21点,那个字是怎么打的啊?
<FINE> cnfczn: 不知道啊，我第一次用那个
<cnfczn> FINE: 噗...这么犀利..
<FINE> kk是个机器人
<Tes> 我也不知道
<FINE> cnfczn: 应该能保存很久，http://bpaste.net/show/1/ 是09年的
<kk> FINE s, ⇪ Paste #1 at spacepaste
<cnfczn> wget 直接访问网页似乎有内置的最小响应时间设置
<cnfczn> FINE: 噗...这都行..
<FINE> 有
<FINE> wgetpaste同类的软件也还有几个
<cnfczn> FINE: 比如说呢?
<cnfczn> 前一阵,配制conky 想用wget 获取本机外网ip,后来发现刷新延迟都不能保证..后来用netcat做的,就好了.
<FINE> dpaste pastebin pastie wgetpaste
<FINE> ifconfig不显示外网ip么
<FINE> 你有路由器？
<FINE>         dpaste: 官网介绍说默认是保存 7 天，如果点 hold 的话，会在 30 天都没人看的情况下删除。
<cnfczn> FINE: 嗯,家里有路由
<FINE> wget可以设置响应时间
<cnfczn> FINE: 刚刚看linuxtoy上对比这几个程序,说pastebin支持语法高亮,
<FINE> 就是linuxtoy上看到的
<cnfczn> FINE: 这几个程序上传bin似乎都存在些问题,上传文字就够用了
<FINE> app-text/wgetpaste 分类就是text
<cnfczn> FINE: 看了wget --help我就疯了...
<cnfczn> FINE: nc url 就妥了..
<stardiviner> 有家里使用太阳能热水器的么？效果，使用情况等怎么样？
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 我家就是用,效果还不错,夏天基本70度左右,冬天基本保持在35度左右
<FINE> base64可以编码二进制文件
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 基本？采用电加热辅助系统么？
<FINE> 冬天没太阳就不行
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 不过时间久了,冬天可能出现冻住的情况,不过现在基本都有防冻功能,记得供电
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 冬天才35度？不过感觉应该比较热了
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 不太懂具体名词,不过可以用电加热.
<FINE> 35度很凉啊
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 共点量大么？
<Tes> 命令行界面的客户端有啥？
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 那就不清楚了,,自然小不了
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 就是用电加热那个，我在看百度百科，用电加热那个就是电热辅助系统
<stardiviner> cnfczn: oh
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 不过夏天温度很热,只有冬天和连续天气不好的时候,才会用到电
<FINE> wget -T 20 http://www.ip138.com/
<kk> FINE s, ⇪ IP地址查询--手机号码查询归属地 | 邮政编码查询 | 长途电话区号 | 身份证号码验证在线查询网
<FINE> -T --time-out是超时时间
<FINE>  -T --timeout是超时时间
<cnfczn> 夏天,热水温度第二天早上还有40度+,洗澡没什么问题
<cnfczn> FINE: 我看看conky配制文件...
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 如果管道铺设太长，会不会消耗太多的水？
<cnfczn> FINE: icanhazip.com 这网站...完全不能分析字符串
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 噗,我家是顶楼,没啥感觉..
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 呵呵，顶楼好啊
<FINE> wget http://iframe.ip138.com/ic.asp 就行了，
<kk> FINE s, ⇪ 您的IP地址
<FINE> 现在能了吧
<cnfczn> FINE: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com 一直都是这么写的..
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 顶楼就是多了个阁楼,但是上下楼太累..
<FINE> 这个网站更厉害
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 没电梯么？
<FINE> icanhazip.com就显示一个ip
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 最高在几楼？
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 噗,一共就6楼,国家规定,超过7层才有电梯,,so..
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 最高就6层,算阁楼猜7层,刚好不达标.
<FINE> http://icanhazip.com
<kk> FINE s, ⇪ {"content-length"=>"2", "content-encoding"=>"deflate", "content-type"=>"text/plain"}
<cnfczn> 现在盖楼就是这样,要么就是6层,要么就是10+层的高层
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 呵呵，还有这种规定啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 太长了，这样好点，
<UbuntuTalk> curl icanhazip.com
<FINE> http://icanhazip.com
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 一直都是这样
<FINE> 这个机器人怎么没有Ip
<FINE> http://icanhazip.com
<cnfczn> FINE: 额?
<cnfczn> FINE: nc icanhazip.com 80 不起作用了..
<FINE> netcat不会用
<cnfczn> FINE: 额...
<FINE> 我试了也没用
<FINE> 要加http://
<GUNDAM> 问个问题
<FINE> http://icanhazip.com: forward host lookup failed:  : Bad message
<kk> FINE s, ⇪ {"content-length"=>"2", "content-encoding"=>"deflate", "content-type"=>"text/plain"}
<FINE> 问呗
<GUNDAM> 如果我要删一个文件 文件存在于 a 目录下 的多个子目录里 命令应该怎么写？
<FINE> find *** | rm
<FINE> find *** /path/ | rm
<GUNDAM> find 后面跟文件名吗 比如  find b.txt
<FINE> 恩，还要目录吧，指定上层一个目录
<GUNDAM> 我试试
<FINE> 不要直接rm，万一删错了后悔
<FINE> 就试试find命令
<cnfczn> FINE: rm -fr / 不后悔
<GUNDAM> find 是查找命令吗？
<FINE> :-(
<FINE> 是查找
<cnfczn> locate 吧,还能快点
<FINE> locate是怎么回事
<GUNDAM> find: `blender.*': 没有那个文件或目录
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不是这样的么？
<UbuntuTalk> find ./ -iname '*a.txt*' -ok rm {}  \;
<cnfczn> locate是读本地数据库,不过对于新文件,可能搜索不到,是定期更新
<FINE> 跟eix一路货色
<GUNDAM> 搜不到
<cnfczn> FINE: 嗯嗯
<cnfczn> UbuntuTalk: 噗,果然高手
<GUNDAM> 搜不到阿 哥～
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 没有错呀，搜索文件然后删除，的确是这样呀
<FINE> UbuntuTalk: 恩，你是对的
<GUNDAM> :-(
<FINE> UbuntuTalk: 算了，我说话它随便了，有时候害人
<GUNDAM> 救命阿哥～
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 文件叫什么？
<FINE> ./ 是代表当前目录
<GUNDAM> 前缀是 blender
<GUNDAM> blender.*
<GUNDAM> 我当前目录下还有很多子目录里都有blender前缀的文件 我都要删
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] find ./a -iname 'blender.*' -ok rm {}  \;
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] ./a 指的是要搜索的目录
<GUNDAM> 当前目录下呢？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] find ./呗
<FINE> ./ 是代表当前目录
<GUNDAM> -iname 代表什么 ？
<FINE> 一个.也行
<FINE> -iname 也可以 是 -name 的吧，我这么用过
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] \-iname搜索的文件名，并且忽略大小写
<cnfczn> 想起了以前的一个笑话 看看:http://coolshell.cn/articles/4875.html
<kk> cnfczn s, ⇪ 一个空格引发的惨剧 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<GUNDAM>  find . -iname 'blender.*' -ok rm {}\
<GUNDAM> 是这样写吗？
<xuan>  find . -iname 'blender.*' -ok rm {} \;
<xuan> 这样才对
<FINE> blender*就可以了，shell里面*是通配符
<xuan> -ok 会要你一个个确认，要是嫌麻烦可以用-exec
<xuan> Zsh下要''
<onlylove> 那个iname是区分还是不区分大小写
<GUNDAM> find: missing argument to `-ok'
<crack> ..
<xuan> 不区分大小写
<GUNDAM> 提示这个 find: missing argument to `-ok'
<crack> onlylove, = =你天天在啊。
<cnfczn> solidot又有300多条新闻没读...
<onlylove> crack: 我没天天在啊，我经常一周一周的不上
<FINE> ;用引号引起来
<crack> onlylove, = =玩了两天irc，看见你两天。
<GUNDAM> 引哪里？
<xuan>  find . -iname 'blender.*' -ok rm {} \;
<FINE> find . -iname 'blender.*' -ok rm {} ";"
<onlylove> crack: 和你说，这边很多元老级的都回家了，或者不说话
<crack> onlylove, = =！
<xuan> @FINE 你的不对吧，后面不应该是\;么
<GUNDAM> 没动静了
<onlylove> crack: adam8157 hamo roylez meaculpa 他们在这都几年了
<crack> onlylove, 我刚把windows重做了一次，现在躲到vmware避难来了= =
<FINE> ';'这样
<crack> onlylove, 0.0
<xuan> 我后面都用\;的
<GUNDAM> 一个这样的 > 符号 然后没任何动静
<cnfczn> FINE: emacs里的everynote好像不好使了..
<xuan> 你输入的命令是？
<GUNDAM> 是不是坏掉了？
<FINE> find . -iname 'blender.*' -ok rm {} ';'
<FINE> 引号要打全
<xuan> 把';'换成\;试试
<GUNDAM>  find . -iname 'blender.*' -ok rm {} ';'  这条是对的
<GUNDAM> 3Q
<FINE> :'(
<FINE> 我害人
<xuan> 的确可以
<cnfczn> find . -iname "blender.*" -execdir rm {} \;
<GUNDAM> 来一发来一发～
<FINE> 这个分号干嘛要转义或者引起来
<GUNDAM> -execdir 可以不用狂按yes ？
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: 不清楚...我是改的以前一条别的命令
<GUNDAM> 我用的opensuse频道 只有我一个人  臥槽 ～
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: 不过;不用引起来,这个没错
<cnfczn> 你该opensuse-cn
<GUNDAM> opensuse-cn只有我一个人在
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: ...
<GUNDAM> 臥槽  这人气～
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: 你用的opensuse?
<xuan> ;不引起来或者转义的哈sh会识别错误来着
<cnfczn> xuan: 嗯...一直都是这么用的..
<cnfczn> 有人用everynote吗?
<GUNDAM> 对阿 是opensuse
<FINE> 这里的分号有什么用
<cnfczn> FINE: ;和{}是一起用的,,代表一个查询范围
<cnfczn> 我记得在《鸟哥的私房菜》里见到过这个说明
<xuan> -execdir这个动作是干嘛的？
<cnfczn> xuan: -execdir 这个真不知道,man find 看看
<FINE> cnfczn: 啊，谢谢
<GUNDAM> 臥槽 我该去买一盘 鸟哥的私房菜
 * cnfczn 我重进下
<BigOne> 话说这里有人用emacs么？
<onlylove> GUNDAM: 下电子版的就行了……其实你可以man find
 * cnfczn 好了
<onlylove> BigOne: 有的，但是是谁就不记得了
<xuan> 我是vim的初级用户
<GUNDAM> 我在linux下用电驴下东西好慢的阿
<FINE> 我是emacs初级用户
<FINE> 用
<cnfczn> 噗,我这里man find 是乱码,,,
<IsoaSFlus> http://hdcmct.org/promotionlink.php?key=b67e26f063423da71f788c0e23b48c75
<BigOne> onlylove: 我这边用emacs中文输入法钱切换不了，提示C-SPC 未定义之类的
<kk> IsoaSFlus ⇪ ti: CMCT-PT :: 登录 :: CMCT高清影视乐园PT站 - Powered by NexusPHP
<FINE> 用emacs写md，看小说
<BigOne> onlylove: 网上找的方法全试过了，没一个可以的
<BigOne> FINE: 何解？
<cnfczn> FINE: md是什么
<FINE> markdown
<cnfczn> FINE: org-mode 不是更好么?
<FINE> C-space是输入法的切换键
<xuan> man的文件都是英文，竟然也能乱码？
<FINE> emacs -nw用过没
<cnfczn> BigOne: 去emacswiki上,搜索ibus.el,记得先安装python-xlib
<cnfczn> xuan: 嗯,真的乱码了...
<FINE> BigOne: emacs -nw 在终端里面使用emacs
<GUNDAM> 你们在linux下怎么解决QQ问题？
<BigOne> FINE: 我用的是fcitx用scim也试过了，也不行。我知道是中文输入法切换啊
<xuan> pidgin-lwqq
<BigOne> FINE: 在终端和其他GTK的应用里都是好的
<cnfczn> xuan: 跟我的locale设置有关系,如果设置成英文就没问题..不知道怎么解决
<GUNDAM> pidgin-lwqq我现在了在用 传图的时候容易各种蹦溃
<xuan> 还是换成Gtalk吧
<GUNDAM> gtalk也挂着，没人
<FINE> BigOne: 要不你就暂时在终端里使用emacs吧，等找到方法再说
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 要不直接用webQQ
<GUNDAM> 身边的人没人会用gtalk
<BigOne> FINE: 之前装的时候还是好的，现在就挂掉了
<FINE> webQQ传图也不方便
<BigOne> FINE: 这样用这不是很爽啊
<GUNDAM> 可能连知都不知道gtalk是个啥
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] WineQQ，或者虚拟机
<cnfczn> FINE: emacs其实可以设置成 c/s模式,不过我每次都是c-x/c-c退出,但是client其实没有关闭,所以最后就发现进程列表里一对client
<FINE> 我用xterm用惯了
<GUNDAM> wineqq各种兼容问题
<FINE> cnfczn: org-mode我还不会用
<jiero> 啊哈。 74 人。果然还是竖直的比较好玩。
<FINE> c/s模式有很多嘛，tmux也是
<cnfczn> FINE: ibus.el 可以解决ibus输入法激活不了的问题
<GUNDAM> http://imagebin.org/245926  下点东西 几年了都不动一下
<kk> GUNDAM ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<FINE> 是BigOne的不可以
<BigOne> FINE: 我是无所谓的，不过，还是觉得看单独的窗口比较习惯把
<FINE> ibus.el试过没，不过我用fcitx没什么问题
<GUNDAM> kk 是机器春？
<GUNDAM> 机器人
<FINE> kk是标题机器人
<cnfczn> FINE: 不过ibus.el依赖的好像是python2,可以(setq ibus-python-shell-command-name "python2.7")修改
<kk> GUNDAM, .. 休息一下 .. ㍮ 新年快乐 : 1.07天
<FINE> 在ORZ频道也有一个
<GUNDAM> 臥槽  他要我休息一下？
<cnfczn> FINE: fcitx我这里就不能用,不知道在emacs里怎么设置
<GUNDAM> 为毛要休息一下 KK
<FINE> 机器人的主人也在这里
<GUNDAM> 话说，我今天 第一次用IRC
<FINE> 不清楚，环境变量弄好了是不需要设置的吧
<GUNDAM> 跟指定人聊天是用什么命令？
<FINE> 这是我第二次使用IRC
<FINE> 第一次是昨天
<jiero> GUNDAM: tab
<little-key-yuki> 910jqk
<FINE> 910jqk怎么了
<little-key-yuki> 没怎么。。。
<GUNDAM> FINE: 这样
<FINE> GUNDAM: 这样
<cnfczn> FINE: 额...不太清楚..而且fcitx和xmodmap存在冲突,,现在已经习惯把capslock和左ctrl调换了,但是fcitx有冲突..
<GUNDAM> 哎呀  这东西太好玩了
<GUNDAM> 怎么我的opensuse-cn频道没人呢
<jiero> 呃呀。都不在了。
<FINE> 改键盘映射什么的高级；
<FINE> opensuse用的不多吧
<GUNDAM> FINE: 不就是改快徢键吗
<GUNDAM> FINE: 多阿。
<FINE> 多嘛
<GUNDAM> FINE: 十几号人吧
<FINE> opensuse吧没什么人
<GUNDAM> 再问个问题，gnome3 的 默认图标放在哪里？
<cnfczn> FINE: gnome-keyboard-properties 可以做到xmodmap同样的设置
<FINE> 我也不用了，更新要重装，讨厌
<FINE> gnome-keyboard-properties这个好像见过
<FINE> 键盘映射什么的就不搞了吧，我还挺习惯现在按键的
<GUNDAM> 我有一个编绎好的软件  里面提供了图标文件 不过我不想创建.desktop的时候 在icons 那里写一条长长的路径
<cnfczn> FINE: 额,感觉还是capslock当ctrl用比较方便.现在已经习惯了.
<GUNDAM> 我应该把图标文件放在哪里 系统会自动检测到？
<FINE> ~/.icons
<GUNDAM> 我试试
<FINE> 那按ctrl键，大写灯会亮吗
<cnfczn> gnome-keyboard-properties只能设置把capslock设置成ctrl,没找到把ctrl改成capslock的设置.
<cnfczn> 不过用xmodmap可以做到对调
<FINE> xmodmap，恩，记下
<FINE> 你有用zim么
<GUNDAM> FINE: 不行阿 .icons 下放了文件 图标不显示
<cnfczn> FINE: http://bpaste.net/show/75954/
<kk> cnfczn s, ⇪ Paste #75954 at spacepaste
<cnfczn> FINE: 下次重启的时候会有提示是否保存按键映射.
<FINE> ～/.icons下面的图标应该是系统主题图标之类的东西
<FINE> cleamoon: 你好
<GUNDAM> 是阿，但为什么没有显示呢
<FINE> 这个要设置的吧:P，不用gnome不清楚
<cleamoon> FINE, 好
<FINE> http://bpaste.net/show/75954/ 这个是xmodmap的配置文件？
<cnfczn> GUNDAM:  gtk-update-icon-cache 然后桌面邮件,自定义图标设置
<cnfczn> FINE: 嗯
<FINE> 我的～/.icons下面是我的鼠标主题
<GUNDAM> cnfczn: 还是没显示
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: reboot 试试
<GUNDAM> cnfczn: 太爆力了，alt+f2 r  一下:-(
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: 系统的图标应该是保存在/usr/share/icons/下边
<GUNDAM> 我知道系统图标在那里 我现在是有一个编绎好的程序  我要为他创建一个.desktop 但我不想在icons 那里输入一条长长的路径 我在系统里的 icons路径都是一个名字而已
<GUNDAM> 那个程序提供了 icons 文件夹。里面有16*16 24*24.。。。的图标
<cnfczn> "我在系统里的 icons路径都是一个名字而已"是什么意思啊?
<cnfczn> 额...你想用自己的图片文件?
<GUNDAM> 我不想用自己的 程序提供了它的图标文件 我就想用它提供的
<GUNDAM> http://imagebin.org/245931  看iocn哪里
<kk> GUNDAM ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<GUNDAM> 这是gimp的程序图标
<GUNDAM> cnfczn: 它没有指定一个完整的路径
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: 犀利...
<GUNDAM> cnfczn: :-$
<cnfczn> Icon=gimp的意思是不是指读的当前路径啊?
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: 是不是.的意思?
<GUNDAM> cnfczn: 不是
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: 那就不清楚了..
<GUNDAM> cnfczn: 一定有个地方可以放的
<cnfczn> .desktop的其他配制有没有指定什么路径什么的.
<GUNDAM> 没有 只要是我在源里安装的都没有的路径
<GUNDAM> 都没有指定路径
<GUNDAM> 只有我自己手动创建的才有
<cnfczn> 那意思是不是图标本身就是在bin程序里呢?
<GUNDAM> 不对 可执行文件一般都没有图标的
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: 该数值定义了当前Desktop Entry文件在应用程序浏览器或是在文件浏览器中所显示的图标。如果关键字"Icon"的数值是以绝对路径的格式给出，那么其数值所指定图标文件将被使 用；反之，Linux系统将使用"Icon Theme Specification"[2]在系统指定图标目录下定位所需要使用的图标文件。比如在本例中关键字"Icon"的数值是"cbt"
<cnfczn> ，它实际对应着系 统指定图标目录下的图片文件"cbt.png"
<cnfczn> http://www.cnblogs.com/cassvin/articles/2127388.html
<kk> cnfczn ⇪ ti: (转)Linux Desktop Entry 文件深入解析 - cassvin - 博客园
<GUNDAM> cnfczn: 那我应该怎么写？
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: 噗,那如果你想把图标放到系统的主题目录就直接写文件名,否则就写完整路径
<GUNDAM> cnfczn: 岂不是换个主题就没了
<cnfczn> GUNDAM: 还是写完整路径吧..
<GUNDAM> :-(
<banban> kk:  新年快乐～
<kk> banban, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍯ 
<banban> kk: 谢谢～
<kk> banban, .. 休息一下 .. ㍯ 新年快乐 : 1.02天
<dadix> hello from Romania
<knownbad> Ok, hello.
<dadix> I look on your forum for chinese aplication
<dadix> to install in Ubuntu 12..04
<dadix> like QQ , Xunlei
<knownbad> This is plugin for pidgin.  https://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: libqq-pidgin - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting
<dadix> i know this plugin
<dadix> not very good
<knownbad> I don't use too many Chinese applications since I am US based.
<dadix> I see
<knownbad> Well, it's not too bad from foreigner's angle.
<dadix> I made a tutoarial
<knownbad> There are gtkqq or webqq.
<dadix> for people from my country
<dadix> about another chinese aplication
<erhandsome> you can use wine...
<knownbad> There is always alternatives depending on your preference and/or usage.
<dadix> I know about webqq , I don't like it
<dadix> I don't know gtkqq
<dadix> look my totorial
<dadix> tutorial
<dadix> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=18939
<kk> dadix ⇪ t: PPStream - video la cerere , player p2p / Forumul Ubuntu România
<dadix> :)
<dadix> kk yes
<knownbad> Not sure if this is up to date but PPA.  https://launchpad.net/~bill-zt/+archive/gtkqq
<kk> knownbad s, ⇪ Launchpad
<dadix> I will test this ppa
<knownbad> Otherwise you may build from here.  https://github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: kernelhcy/gtkqq · GitHub
<dadix> look my wallpapers for ubuntu
<dadix> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=18890
<kk> dadix ⇪ t: Premium wallpaper: El Corazon - Ubuntu 12.04 / Forumul Ubuntu România
<dadix> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=18804
<kk> dadix ⇪ t: Premium wallpaper: Tan Cani - Ubuntu 12.04 / Forumul Ubuntu România
<dadix> I hope you like it
<gebjgd> 什么时候变成英文频道了
<gebjgd> 擦
<knownbad> ä½ 
<BigOne> 谁
<gebjgd> knownbad 你最近怎样？
<knownbad> Soso.
<gebjgd> knownbad 最近美国有啥好的玩意？
<dadix> please recommend me chinese aplications which works in Ubuntu
<mfdukh008> he
<knownbad> gebjgd: Florida's muchacha.
<knownbad> Gotta go to pick up equipment.
<knownbad> Adios.
<kk>  05:01
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-09
<IsoaSFlus> kk:新年快乐！！
<kk> IsoaSFlus, .. 休息一下 .. ㍠ 新年快乐 : 15.64小时
<endle> 大家春节快乐
<stardiviner> test
<kk> stardiviner, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<stardiviner> nobody
<IsoaSFlus> 谁说的
<IsoaSFlus> 我不是人
<cley> test
<cley> test
<kk> cley, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<t0lk> 大家新年好啊
<Txilardegi> 新年快乐
<t0lk> 顺便想请教个问题，想写个shell脚本自动抓取QQ空间相册的照片，不知道如何获取照片地址，能帮帮忙么
<soiamso> t0lk: 这里很少人用QQ吧
<JQK> 很少人用QQ吧+1
<t0lk> soiamso 关键自己很多朋友用
<soiamso> t0lk: 估计这个用shell写是虐待自己吧
<t0lk> soiamso 前段时间写了个脚本，从学校网站下了很多照片。但是地址很规律，发现空间相册地址不大好整
<soiamso> t0lk: 需要搞一些html分析吧
<tone> 新年快乐
<tone> 哈哈
<endle> userscript上没有类似的？
<tone> QQ空间的地址应该用什么算法处理过
<tone> 要是UUID  就惨了
<t0lk> soiamso 我再鼓捣鼓捣
<tone> 大过年的   陪陪家里人把 别折腾了
<t0lk> tone 下午就是准备出去耍了
<tone> 我下午在家里 陪我爹喝酒 哈哈
<t0lk> soiamso thanks anyway
<CyrusYzGTt> dou cross years le .. ibus not repair yet
<t0lk> tone 哈哈
<t0lk> 拜了，大家新年快乐
<tone> 新年快乐
 * cnfczn hello everybody
<cnfczn> 噗,没有活着的么?...
<CyrusYzGTt> new year happy
<iyzsong> HoH
<cnfczn> 楼下放炮的真热闹..
<CyrusYzGTt> fang he dan gen re nao
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *|Z^a.'t*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cnfczn> alvin_rxg: ??
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ alvin_rxg is hunman+bot=computer
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 输入法还没整好?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ fedora ..hai mu you ibus de update
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 什么是hunman?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ ren lei
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 你之前装的ibus版本号是多少啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ http://paste.fedoraproject.org/2680
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: #2680 • Fedora Project Pastebin
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 额,human是人类..
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ hmm ..
<cnfczn> 额,试试装个旧版的吧...我现在用的是1.41
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 不过ibus-pinyin 也是依赖python2,每次需要修改首选项都要切换python版本
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ .. is ibus-libpinyin ,not ibus-pinyin ,, ibus-pinyin is old
<greatljcads> 插个....新年快乐....
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: !! 我找找有没有..
<cnfczn> greatljcads: happy new year
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ OK. thanks
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt:描述说只是中文输入法 "Library for Chinese pinyin input methods"
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 没有ibus前缀,这个输入法是ibus框架的么?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ suan le ,, fan zheng jiu dang xue xi pinyinlish
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *!9rH44*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<FINE> warn！war
<FINE> alvin_rxg: 警告你
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: what is pinyinlish?
<cnfczn> FINE: ??
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ pin yin lang
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: what is lang?
<endle> 请问有人用过virtual box吗
<FINE> 我
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ lang= yu yan
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *vx`U)*F*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cnfczn> endle: 估计很多人都在用吧
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 哦,谢谢啊!!
<endle> 请问大家怎么在host 和guest之间共享文件？有人用ftp吗？、
<FINE> 安装增强包
<cnfczn> endle: 你的宿主计算机是win还是linux呢?
<FINE> mount -t vboxsf xxx xxx
<endle> 宿主是linux， guest是 winxp
<cnfczn> endle: 记得,如果宿主是linux虚拟机是win,linux可以直接挂载分区一样挂载共享文件夹
<endle> 几步操作的顺序我有点乱
<cnfczn> FINE: 碉堡了
<cnfczn> FINE: 我去刷牙,洗脸,吃饭
<endle> linux下需要装扩展吗？
<cnfczn> endle: 不太清楚,好像有个扩展包,是为了自动切换鼠标用的.
<cnfczn> endle: vbox的无缝模式好像略差于vmware,但是还救护.
<endle> cnfczn, 扩展包我应该是装上了，但vb还提示“请安装”
<cnfczn> endle: 主要还是用他弄网银什么的.
<endle> 我打算用ftp服务器了
<endle> cnfczn, 我是为了迅雷。。。
<cnfczn> endle: 以前贴吧里有人说用wine就可以用迅雷.
<endle> cnfczn, 我试了，一些方法都过时了
<cnfczn> endle: 那虚拟机里还要装iis,多麻烦..以前我也这么干果
<cnfczn> 我去刷牙吃饭了....皇阿玛要发怒了..
<mk_> cnfczn: 迅雷快是由于多线程下载,linux下可以用axel代替，而且可以自己设置线程数
<endle> mk_, 平时我都用down them all，但有的东西在渣雷网盘上
<cnfczn> mk_: 用迅雷主要是他能链接自己的服务器资源,而且比较流氓,反正我不是一个反流氓主义者.快就行
<mk_> cnfczn: 我一般不用迅雷，下载wget+axel，速度很快
<mk_> cnfczn: windows下也是如此
 * dwjie axel
<endle> cnfczn, 其实我是反流氓主义。。。但很多认把资源都发布到网盘上让我很无奈
<cnfczn> mk_: 嗯...axel下载普通资源很快,但是比较旧的资源或者bt,emule,迅雷下的快点
<mk_> cnfczn: axel没法下bt的，linux下有bt下载的软件，其实只要是bt，linux下的速度和迅雷是一样的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://techies.ncsu.edu/wiki/bumblebee
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ bumblebee - NCSUTechstaffDocs
<imadper> mk_: 绝对速度不一样.
<imadper> cfy: happy new year.
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cnfczn: 迅雷一点儿也不流氓吧. 迅雷怎么流氓了?
<mmmmm007> P2P占带宽
<JQK> ad
<imadper> mmmmm007: 恩, 连接数太多.
<CyrusYzGTt> ad
<imadper> ad
 * imadper 
 * imadper ad什么意思?
<CyrusYzGTt> ad = guang gao
<dwjie> 广告的
<mmmmm007> .......
<CyrusYzGTt> upload you info
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你的输入法还没好?
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ bingo
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: bingo不用用在这个时候吧. .. .
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 显得你很开心的样子.
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ I like
<mk_1> cnfczn: 迅雷精简版个人认为还可以的，不过你装那个完全版，会受不了的，速度慢，广告多
<imadper> freeflying: happy new year.
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ en . I can learn & use pinyinlish
<mk_1> CyrusYzGTt: 新年快乐！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> mk_1§ xin year happy
<cfy> imadper: happy new year!!!!!!!!!
<mmmmm007> 拼音不好用 试试这个命令
<mmmmm007> sudo apt-get install fcitx
<imadper> cfy: LOL
<microcai> Emerging (1 of 283) kde-base/kde-env-4.10.0
<endle> imadper, 你改.bashrc了吗？
<freeflying> imadper: 新春快乐
<imadper> endle: 改什么? 我不用bash
<endle> imadper, 不是要改export吗？
<imadper> endle: 你说什么呢? 什么要改成export? 给个上下文.
 * imadper archLinux + stumpwm + zsh, 我改bashrc干嘛... 
<imadper> cfy: 吃完了吗?~
<imadper> cfy: 你们那里有啥习俗没?
<endle> imadper, 我理解错了。以为你是输入法加载不出来
<imadper> endle: .
 * cnfczn 我回来了
<imadper> cfy: 怎么突然觉得, irc里面的人我都不认识了....
<imadper> microcai: 你跑去做kde开发了?
<cnfczn> imadper: 都是老水雷啊...潜的够深啊
<imadper> cnfczn: 不老, 我还年轻.
<cnfczn> imadper: 呵呵
<microcai> imadper:  Me is using it.
<cnfczn> 楼下放炮真热闹啊
<endle> 虚拟机设置好文件夹共享了
<endle> cnfczn, 我们这里都没人放
<cnfczn> endle: :-)
<cnfczn> endle: congratulation
<imadper> microcai: 我笔记本配置低, 跑不动.
<endle> cnfczn, thanks
<cnfczn> microcai: 额,我现在用gnome2呢...还是比较喜欢gtk的东西
<cnfczn> endle: :-)
<microcai> Qt　已经　GPL 了
<microcai> gtk 应该洗洗睡了
<cnfczn> microcai: = =#有点无法割舍啊..
<microcai> cnfczn: 下决心吧
<JQK> 没了GTK，C怎么办
<imadper> JQK: qt有c的binding
<cnfczn> microcai: gtk现在只是lgpl,也还可以...
<cnfczn> 而且像ibus也是gtk支持比较好,qt还需要ibus-qt,总感觉gtk的东西要稳定些
<cnfczn> 对了,辽宁台的春晚怎么现在网上就有了
<microcai> 录制的啊
<microcai> 又不是现场直播
<cnfczn> microcai: 那现在就公布了啊...央视春晚不是要当天直播以后才会在网上公布么?
<imadper> cnfczn: 央视的, 也是录播, 不是直播.
<cnfczn> imadper: 这..真的么?可是有时候右上角会提示"LIVE"啊?
<microcai> cnfczn: 都是录制的
<microcai> cnfczn: 能直播的主持人还是很少的
<cnfczn> microcai: 额..是不是因为前几年哪个朱军李咏没对好词的原因啊?
<imadper> cnfczn: 天真.
<JQK> too simple
<cnfczn> imadper: ~~
<cnfczn> 好吧,我又被忽悠了...
<endle> 请问有人知道怎么下载老版本的firefox吗？
<cnfczn> endle: 扒国内镜像里,可能有老版本
<endle> cnfczn, 提供的链接失效了。。。而且我要的是win的
<cnfczn> endle: win的更好找,国内下载站随便翻
<endle> cnfczn, 国内的下载站实在是不愿意去
<imadper> endle: 会用搜索引擎搜索不?
<imadper> endle: http://xiazai.zol.com.cn/detail/43/422063.shtml
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 【firefox】火狐4(firefox 4)浏览器 4.0.1 中文版-ZOL软件下载
<imadper> jiero: happy new year, jiero!
<endle> imadper, 谢谢，但我真的不愿意去国内的下载站
<imadper> endle: 那就别下载了.
<imadper> jiero: 罗姐, 求抱抱!~
<cnfczn> irc有清屏命令吗?
<endle> 我找到了一个自己备份的FF9。要是大家手头没有的话，就不麻烦大家了
<endle> 我自己去ftp试试吧
<jiero> imadper:  哦。happy new year. 祝你和mm天天缠绵。
<imadper> jiero: thx~ :-)
<cnfczn> 现在就不卡了..
<cnfczn> 不知道怎么会,irc-client开时间长了,ibus输入延迟就越来越大
<imadper> cnfczn: 为啥用rcirc?
 * jiero 抱抱 imadper
<jiero> cnfczn:  /clear
<jiero> ggarlic 大骨头。
<jiero> imadper: 呃。怎么没声了？被看到了？
<imadper> jiero: 你延迟了~
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,我用的emacs的irc,erc也是一样
<imadper> jiero: 或者我延迟了~
<imadper> cnfczn: 觉得erc比rcirc好用多了.
<jiero> imadper: 我延迟了。
<cnfczn> jiero: 没有/clear命令啊..
<cnfczn> imadper: 好咧,我换下试试
<jiero> 谁说的 - 你的 IRC 客户端不够好把。
<cnfczn> 现在试试...
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://www.guokr.com/article/4647/ 给各位爱喝酒的人看看～
<kk> UbuntuTalk s, ⇪ 小心，喝酒脸红者 | 谣言粉碎机主题站 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<cnfczn> 噗,这么危险么..
<cnfczn> erc有/clear命令...不过是自动向上滚动到顶部...
<imadper> cnfczn: 我见过的clear命令, 都是滚动而已.
<cnfczn> 不是真正意义上的清屏
<cnfczn> imadper: 额...那真实悲剧了..
<imadper> cnfczn: 你去看看你的terminal, 也是这么实现的.
<cnfczn> imadper: 嗯..是这样..
<imadper> cnfczn: 从来都这么实现, 有啥悲剧的.
<imadper> cnfczn: 这样有什么问题吗?
<cnfczn> imadper: 我怀疑是缓冲的内容太多导致ibus变慢的..
<imadper> cnfczn: 缓冲太多, 跟ibus有啥关系?
<cnfczn> imadper: 额..刚刚irc打开时间太久,ibus输入候选词的时候延迟就比较大了.
<imadper> cnfczn: 你是觉得, emacs的buffer太大, 占用太多内存了?
<imadper> cnfczn: 你看看, 你4000行的irc聊天记录之后, 那个buffer才多大...  你怕内存不够?
<cnfczn> imadper: 嗯嗯,感觉是这样,刚刚kill了频道buff,可是irc的主buff输入文件还是有延迟,后来重新打开emacs重新进的irc才好的.
<imadper> cnfczn: 你电脑多大内存?
<imadper> cnfczn: 一个buffer才多大点儿? 你开个照片都比那个buffer大.
<cnfczn> imadper: 2G吧,那如果不是buff的原因,怎么ibus输入会有延迟呢..
<cnfczn> imadper: 噗,确实如此..
<imadper> cnfczn: 而且, 你一直用ibus, ibus的页面一直处于lru的活跃区, 不会被换出, 所以不不可能是emacs占用内存导致的系统颠簸.
<imadper> cnfczn: 总觉得就是ibus本身的问题.
<cnfczn> imadper: 嗯...有时候输入英文的时候,我就ctrl-space切成英文输入,
<cnfczn> imadper: lru是什么啊?
<imadper> cnfczn: 最近最少使用.
<cnfczn> imadper: 什么最近最少使用?
<imadper> cnfczn: 内存页面.
<imadper> cnfczn: emacs占用内存多导致其他程序慢, 只有可能是内存用光了, 导致别的程序的页面被换出到硬盘上面去.
<imadper> cnfczn: 但是kswapd选择换出的页面的时候, 是选择最近最少使用的页面换出的, 你的ibus一直在使用, 不太可能被换出.
<imadper> cnfczn: 所以我觉得这种假设不成立.
<cnfczn> imadper: 刚刚irc调用ibus输入比较慢的时候,我切换到google-chrome,调用ibus输入,感觉输入很正常,没有延迟,但是切会irc延迟就依旧了..
<\rs> PST 1:00pm 是什麼時候？
<imadper> \rs: 你要参加比赛?
<imadper> \rs: 我找个网站帮你算算.
<\rs> imadper: 對，9th 1:00pm PST 是不是 10th 5:00am CST?
<stardiviner> cfy: 你用Org-mode 么？
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 是.
<\rs> imadper: facebook ue太爛了
<imtxc> imadper: 拜
<imadper> imtxc: 平身, 没红包.
<imadper> \rs: 奖品是啥? lol
<imtxc> imadper: 滚粗
<imadper> \rs: 忘了说了, happy new year.!
<imadper> imt
 * cnfczn 大家新年好
<imadper> imtxc: 打过年的, 你嘴巴也不干净点儿.
<stardiviner> cfy: Org里的链接： [[file:dir/filename.org][desc]] 这里dir不存在，我用C-x C-o 打开，但是Emacs提示不能自动创建目录，org-mode有什么选项来设置让emacs自动创建目录和文件么？（我知道可以自动创建文件）
<imadper> s/打/大/
<cnfczn> stardiviner: org-mode我也不会
<cnfczn> 现在的输入速度还是很正常的.
<cnfczn> 现在是用的erc
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 你是cfy的小号？
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 不是啊
<\rs> imadper: happy new year……500的前100纔有，我覺得我現在水平很勉強……
<\rs> imadper: T shirt
<imadper> \rs: 有链接给看看吗?
<cnfczn> \rs: 这个名字很奇怪啊
<imtxc> imadper: 还没过年呢
<\rs> imadper: 太小氣了，google code jam是前1000
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 可是我问的是cfy啊，让我误以为你是他的小号。。。
<chendy> 祝各位同好新年快乐。
<imtxc> imadper: 明天给你请安来
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 是有点儿小气.
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 噗,刚看到了,就随便说下..
<imadper> imtxc: 恩. 乖.
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 额，难怪
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 噗噗
<\rs> imadper: https://www.facebook.com/hackercup/problems.php?pid=386960221400382&round=189890111155691
<imtxc> imadper: 家里电视爆炸了，求推荐
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Log In | Facebook
<imadper> imtxc: 问对人了, 电视我了解呀!~
<imadper> imtxc: 说价位.
<stardiviner> imadper: Pi
<imtxc> imadper: 5
<imadper> stardiviner: what's up?
<imadper> imt
<imtxc> k
<\rs> imadper: 不知道你能訪問不，它 ue 做得很爛，鏈接非常難找，而且開始前沒多久才公佈而不是提早公佈
<imadper> imtxc: 我擦, 有钱....
<\rs> imadper: 和百度有得一比
<imadper> \rs: 能访问.
<stardiviner> imadper: 用rasppbery pi放啊
<imadper> stardiviner: 他要买那个显示器....
<stardiviner> imadper: 哦，也是
<imadper> stardiviner: 光有pi还是不行的.
<stardiviner> imadper: right
<imadper> imtxc: 这个价位绝对可以不买国产了!
<\rs> imadper: 目前只能用 http proxy 了……希望明天別掛就好
<imadper> imtxc: 来个3d, 看3d av?
<imadper> \rs: 我的ssh, 工作超级正常, 看youtube 720p刚刚好
<cnfczn> imadper: goagent也不错的
<\rs> imadper: .....ipv6掛了之後，視頻我就沒奢望過
<imadper> \rs: 同情你不能翻强... 研究一下dm, 然后看看方的论文, 弄个内置行为欺骗的ssh链接吧.
<imadper> cnfczn: 那个早就被盯上了
<imadper> imtxc: 不是我乱说, 亲身体验过, 3d av效果就是好!
<imtxc> .....
<cnfczn> imadper: 额...可现在我这还能用呢
<imtxc> ........
<imadper> cnfczn: 你还不够资格让方针对你.
<imtxc> 不要3d
<cnfczn> imadper: 3d "A V"? 是指爱情动作片吗?
<imtxc> ==
<imadper> cnfczn: 对呀, 不然还能是什么? 你一定要说出来吗?!
<stardiviner> cnfczn: 不是全部屏蔽，是有一些依然屏蔽，有时我访问一些网站，就算是goagent也是reset
<cnfczn> imadper: 噗,没有看过3d的...
<imadper> cnfczn: ... 太弱...
<\rs> stardiviner: 你真折騰，沒必要萬事皆emacs的……除非你對elisp有癖好，這些功能完全可以給其他東西做嘛比如 window manager，用 gang of four 來說就是 chain of responsibility 的 design pattern
<cnfczn> stardiviner: 嗯...我现在访问https的gmail图片根本无法显示,感刚\rs发的facebook也是无法正常显示
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/philips-46pfl6300-led-lcd-tv-46-inch-double-speed-drive-ultra-wide-interface-4199-yuan.html
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ PHILIPS 飞利浦 46PFL6300 LED液晶电视（46英寸、超全接口、流光溢彩功能）　4199元包邮-京东商城-国内促销,大家电-什么值得买
<imadper> imtxc: 之前我就看过这个了, 带上妹子, 晚上看电影, 有气氛.
<cnfczn> philips的东西都很好啊..从灯泡到家电
<imadper> imtxc: 其实我主要是看上他的喇叭了.
<imadper> imtxc: 毕竟, 各家用的面板都差不多的话, 显示效果不会差距太大的.
<stardiviner> \rs: 不是啊，你指的哪个？自动创建文件夹那个么？那个用 file manager还不搞死。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 这时候, 喇叭/接口/做工 就重要了.
<cnfczn> imadper: 那该弄个yamaha的音像,效果很不错
<cfy> imadper: 吃完什么？
<imadper> cnfczn: 单独配一套, 入门级别就1w
<imadper> cfy: 午饭呀.
<cfy> imadper: 我家有个看春节联欢晚会的习惯。。。
<cfy> imadper: 吃完了
<cfy> imadper: 好像是的。。
<imadper> cfy: lol, 我家也看, 但我不看.
<cfy> stardiviner: don't know..
<cnfczn> imadper: 额...这东西在国外也是高档的吗?
<imadper> cnfczn: 哪个?
<cnfczn> imadper: 就是yamaha
<imadper> cnfczn: 不知道, 老美不是喜欢jbl/步步高之类的吗?
<\rs> stardiviner: 工具折騰是有選擇的，現在我覺得創建目錄也就是在 web app 時 boilerplate 這些手動 cp -a 也方便。emacs 要做會比較辛苦
<imadper> imtxc: 买个廉价的电视, 然后陪一个这个 http://www.smzdm.com/denon-the-soundbar-dht-s412-sound-bar-yuan-in-1999.html
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 再特价：DENON 天龙 soundbar DHT-S412 声吧　1999元包邮-苏宁易购-再特价,国内促销,大家电-什么值得买
<imtxc> imadper: 老爹看的
<cnfczn> imadper: 噗,那真不清楚,,前阵看the piano guys的视频,有一个就是几个人围着一个yamaha钢琴做的
<imadper> imtxc: 其实我喜欢等离子, 不过松下快倒闭了, 我怕以后没售后... lol
<stardiviner> \rs: 完全不知道你在说哪个。。。我是说emacs org-mode用[C-c C-o]打开链接时不能自动创建不存在的目录。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 老爹看? 那果断3d av!
<cnfczn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VqTwnAuHws
<kk> cnfczn ⇪ ti: YouTube - One Direction - What Makes You Beautiful (5 Piano Guys, 1 piano) - ThePianoGuys
<imtxc> 祖国又给我家一个卫星接收器
<imadper> imtxc: 我擦!!!!!!! gaoji!!!!
<imadper> http://www.smzdm.com/special-and-then-descending-100-sony-sony-klv-46ex430-46-inch-led-lcd-tv-4149-yuan-350-yuan-subsidies-for-energy-saving-pocket-3799-yuan-limit-in-shanghai-zhejiang-shenzhen.html
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 再特价，降100：SONY 索尼 KLV-46EX430 46英寸 LED液晶电视　4149元（减350元节能补贴，实付3799元，限上海、浙江、深圳）-易迅网-国内促销,大家电-什么值得买
<imtxc> h哈，能收好多频道
<imadper> imtxc: 早就想弄个锅, 接受亚洲四号呢.
<cnfczn> imtxc: 怎么弄到的啊..?
<imtxc> 要不，降1000的档次看看
<imtxc> imadper: 亚洲四有哪个频道
<imtxc> cnfczn: 村支书强制发的。。。
<imadper> imtxc: http://baike.baidu.com/view/239547.htm
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 亚洲4号卫星_百度百科
<imadper> imtxc: 可以, 我也觉得,  你老爸看, 看不出细节的差异, 5k不需要.
<cnfczn> imtxc: 额...你们那真好..
<imadper> imtxc: 来个42的等离子? 松下的
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.yihaodian.com/item/2926353_2?tracker_u=1037022154
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Panasonic 松下TH-P42XT50C 42寸等离子电视3D电视
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，就是看电视剧
<imtxc> 我好像收的中星9
<imadper> imtxc: 等离子的就是色彩自然, 没有sony那么鲜艳.
<imadper> imtxc: 亚洲四, 有很多台湾/香港/新加坡的频道.
<imtxc> imadper: 这样啊，先了解两天过两天去买
<imadper> imtxc: 你去实体店?
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 考虑等离子吧.
<imtxc> imadper: 我现在有两口锅，正好试试
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 羡慕... 全套下来, 一套多少钱?
<imtxc> imadper: 实体的看看，再哪便宜哪买
<imadper> imtxc: 实体不够网上便宜的.
<cnfczn> imtxc: 等离子的有什么好处呢?
<imtxc> imadper: 不要钱啊，强制发的
<imadper> imtxc: 同样的产品, 苏宁实体比网上贵很多.
<imtxc> 不知道兰州苏宁能送到不。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 能.
<imtxc> 那就好
<imtxc> 太好的没什么必要也
<IsoaSFlus> yo
<IsoaSFlus> 大家新年快乐
<cnfczn> IsoaSFlus: you too
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<imadper> imtxc: 对, 你家又不看高清什么的.
<imadper> imtxc: 你3.2k买一个就很好了.
 * imadper imtxc 一看就是挣钱了, 孝敬父母的好孩子, 乖.
<imtxc> imadper: xinghao
<imadper> imtxc: 松下TH-P42XT50C
<imtxc> imadper: 主要是被我拆了我得负责
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 老古董我调卫星拍了几下不亮了
<cnfczn> 现在的速度还是很快..
<imadper> imtxc: .......
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji...
<imtxc> 那些卫星很多频道还加密
<imadper> imtxc: 对.
<imtxc> 不过现在的不错
<cnfczn> imtxc: 怎么破解加密呢?
<imtxc> cnfczn: 同求方法啊
<cnfczn> imtxc: 额...
<imadper> imtxc: cnfczn dm500?
<imtxc> 不了解。。
<cnfczn> 以前别的小区里的人说,如果卫星信号还了,要更新卫星接收器里的程序
<cnfczn> 刚想说什么着...一扭头忘了..
<imadper> cnfczn: 直接在线看也行.
<cnfczn> imadper: imtxc:对了...有没有类似wgetpaste这样,可以共享图片的程序啊?例如imagebin,不过imagebin我的源里没有...
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,有网络感觉就不看电视了..
<imtxc> cnfczn: 神有一个
<imadper> cnfczn: 自己写一个
<imtxc> cnfczn: 直接用神的吧
<cnfczn> imtxc: imadper: ...
<iyzsong> 神的有点坑...
<cnfczn> god:借我用一用...
<cnfczn> iyzsong: 神是?
<imadper> roylez_: happy new year!
<a-nerd> The Spring Festival
<iyzsong> cnfczn: ee -o-
<cnfczn> roylez_: 同上
<roylez_> imadper: 新年好
<iyzsong> 新年好~
<imadper> roy
<roylez_> imadper: 咋拉
<imadper> roylez_: 没事. 看见主席, 太激动了.
<roylez_> imadper: 有好事没？
<imadper> roylez_: 有兴趣卫星电视吗? 有成人频道哦~
<roylez_> imadper: 啥......
<imadper> roylez_: 亚洲四号, 上面有成人频道, 用dm500-s就能看.
<cnfczn> roylez 和 roylez_ 是同一个人吗?
<imadper> cnfczn: 是同一个主席.
<roylez_> cnfczn: 是，另外一个在公司
<roylez_> imadper: 怎么连？
<imadper> roylez_: 要买设备的...
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,这样啊...
<roylez_> imadper: ......
<cnfczn> imadper: 为什么叫主席呢?
<imadper> cnfczn: 金胖子.
<roylez_> cnfczn: 你上论坛，看见过我的帖子就知道
<cnfczn> roylez_:什么论坛啊?
<imadper> cnfczn: 草榴论坛.
<cnfczn> imadper: ...
<imadper> cnfczn: 你www.x8nn.com  里面搜索 roylez
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ x8nn.com)
<roylez_> imadper: 丫想死是么
<imadper> roylez_: lol~
<cnfczn> imadper: 我只用过試用賬號
<imadper> cnfczn: 还有试用账号? 不知道....
<cnfczn> www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<cnfczn> 奇怪,怎么单击不能打开链接了.
<cnfczn> http://www.baidu.com
<kk> cnfczn s, ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<cnfczn> 必须加http...悲剧
<crack> = =请教下，为什么我用dpkg-deb -b xxx.deb，不能用0 0
<cnfczn> imadper: 额...提示我没有权限搜索
<a-nerd> 不应该是dpkg -i *.deb么
<crack> 那不是解压么？
<crack> 我是用打包。
<crack> 不让用= =
<crack> 说不能打开info文件
<cfy> imadper: 大师　早上好
<imadper> cfy: 早, 大师.
<imadper> cfy: 纠结中....
<cfy> imadper: 为何
<imadper> cfy: 把do_page_fault 和 swap的函数看完之后, 觉得太累, 不想看了, 想看点儿别的....
<imadper> cfy: 然后不知道学啥了.
<cfy> imadper: .....
<\rs> 看 algorithm
<imadper> \rs
<imadper> \rs: 想看点儿有意思的...
<\rs> web design
<cnfczn> imadper: x8nn 点下载怎么是job.php....是不是还需要vip什么的...
<imadper> \rs: 那样我得从html开始看起...
<\rs> imadper: 什麼東西都是這樣看起的嗎...
<imadper> cnfczn: x8nn是啥东西?
<jiero> 哇。
<cnfczn> imadper: 就是你刚让我瞻仰主席照片的网站...
<jiero> 一屏幕 81 行。
<jiero> 嗯嗯。果然竖着比较爽。
<imadper> \rs: 代价太大了... 从html开始看, 然后html5 看到js, js东西太多又. 估计俩月都看不了多少.. 我就是干会儿别的, 还要跳回去继续看代码....
<imadper> cnfczn: 没听说过...
<imadper> jiero: .
<crack> = =各位老师，为什么deb不能打包？说无法打开软件包的info文件。
<\rs> http://jasonvanlue.com/notes/13737881/getting-started-with-web-design
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Jason VanLue › Notes
<imadper> \rs: 这都得翻墙...
<\rs> imadper: http://blog.notdot.net/2007/4/Damn-Cool-Algorithms-Part-1-BK-Trees
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Damn Cool Algorithms, Part 1: BK-Trees - Nick's Blog
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 这个可以看看.
<jiero> imadper: 你的网络太差了，我这儿不需要翻墙。
<jiero> imadper: 做网站？
<namoamitabuddha> 看来有道词典不太好
<imadper> jiero: 不是, 随便看看. 其实以后手机/平板也都是web开发.
<namoamitabuddha> 我说 custom-translation
 * imadper reading bk-trees
<a-nerd> /WHO
<Hiso-android> ...
<namoamitabuddha> 有啥好的在线查阅的字典推荐么?
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 我写的 dict.py 查有道的，不行么
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 你查查 inception 试试, custom-translation 的答案真雷人
<cfy> roylez_: 你还需要？！
<roylez_> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> roylez_: 这部扯淡么。。
<cfy> roylez_: 你还需要字典？！
<imadper> cfy: 主席写软件给别人用的.
<imadper> cfy: 造福朝鲜人民.
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐。。
<cfy> imadper: 原来如此
<imadper> cfy: 他自己不用字典的.
<jiero> cfy:  roylez 要让人帮忙翻译英文字典是很难得事情啊。
<roylez_> cfy: 我去年单词量上涨550
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 我要可靠的解释
<jiero> roylez_ 我的单词量现在不到 4000了
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: define "可靠"
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 我是用 ruby 写了你那个东西, 就抓了 custom-translation
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 然后导入到 anki 里面背
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 难得你我都用anki
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 例如对应 Oxford Dictionary
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 或者 Webster 里面的解释, 翻译成中文的, 这种
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 我是kindle看书，看到不认识的词，用 colordict 挂stardict的字典查，结果直接share到anki，手机上的
 * \rs 每年這個時候都要無聊了
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 总之那个 custom-translation 的解释去背太雷人了
<roylez_> \rs: 去挠蛋蛋
<jiero> roylez_ 以后看到不认识的词，来帮忙翻译吧 。。。http://wordnet.cherrot.com/editor/search/by-word/unwarranted
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet [editor]
<roylez_> jiero: 去死吧
 * jiero 被 roylez 无视了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<roylez_> jiero: urban dict多好
<jiero> roylez_ 但那不是通用词汇。
<jiero> 算网络用语多些。
<jiero> cfy 掉了
<roylez_> jiero: 渣菜就是又渣又菜
<\rs> wordnet 是研究用的吧。知網是要錢的
<jiero> roylez_ 不懂。
<jiero> roylez_ 可以给老鼠吃
<cfy`> roylez_: 渣席
<jiero> \rs:  知網？
<imtxc> roylez_: 过年好主席
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<jiero> \rs wordnet授权类似 Public Domain。怎么干都行。
<imtxc> cfy`: 蹭烦鸭好
<cfy> imtxc: - -!
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 我是拿单词表输入然后用一个脚本转换成纯文本用 anki 导入
<namoamitabuddha> 英语差啊, 所以背单词背起来是一坨一坨的
<imtxc> imadper: 我买的那个真空的鸭子直接加热就能吃么
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 你这种不上心的不是办法
<jiero> cfy`: 屮翻译
<imadper> imtxc: 那东西怎么都不能吃吧
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: ?
<imtxc> imadper: 啊？为毛
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 我kindle看了不少书了。最近在看《understanding power》，连自己都吃惊居然我看得那么快
<imadper> imtxc: 总觉得那东西不会好吃.
<jiero> imtxc:  鸡和鸭都是煮成老汤后，骨肉都丢掉的东西。
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 呵呵, 你看这种书当然快咯
<imtxc> imadper: 哦没办法只能买这种
<jiero> roylez_ 练习后越看越快。
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 确实.
 * jiero 现在的读书速度已经极度缓慢了。
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 看专业书不可能这速度
<imtxc> imadper: 不过说实话，你们北京人水平真低，那破玩意都北京特色，没见过世面
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 你怎么能小看主席呢。
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 不过你说说别的地方的特产.
<imtxc> 什么破烤鸭还有他妈京八件，北京人见过世面没
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 你要说实话的. 像要啃的那种理科的书, 怎么可能有很快速度
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 除非是你根本不需要仔细看的书
<imtxc> imadper: 一碗拉面秒杀你们北京所有特产
<imadper> imtxc: 一份褡裢火烧, 秒杀你们全部.
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 专业书看得更快。整页的代码，一翻就过去了
<imadper> imtxc: 你吃过?
<imtxc> 北京所以吃的破玩意加起来也不是个
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  呃。如果有好例子，能画好图== 条理清晰的书籍，又有之前相关的理解，快速看完很容易的。
<imadper> imtxc: 你才吃过几样?
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 反正。。。我以前特别喜欢自己看课本。看完了。就不听课了.。。
<imadper> imtxc: 炒肝/卤煮火烧/褡裢火烧/豆汁.
<imtxc> imadper: 普通百姓吃不起的东西，都是北京奴才们捧红的
<imadper> imtxc: 你们有东西能拼的过豆汁?
<jiero> imadper: 当然有啊。
<imtxc> imadper: 哼
<jiero> imadper: 咸菜。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 呵呵, 我不行
<imadper> imtxc: 渣渣, 怎么会吃不起... 我和妹子两个人, 一起去南来顺, 午饭, 35就够了
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 现在想，小学中学荒废了这么多年啊。
<imtxc> imadper: 我们有黄河水，秒杀一切喝的
<imadper> imtxc: 我们有大运河.
<imtxc> 我们这里就是因为是首都没钱而已
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> 不是首都
<jiero> imtxc: 今天收到不少短信。
<namoamitabuddha> 我希望 custom-translation 能稍微靠谱点
<namoamitabuddha> 否则我白干了
<xiaoy> 怎样可以让ark支持中文(utf-8)？
<roylez_> imadper: 妹子给我，我替你养，你吃饭又省一半
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<imadper> roylez_: 你把钱寄过来就行了.
<jiero> roy
<roylez_> imadper: 我是负责人的人，你把妹子寄过来好了
<jiero> roylez_ 过年好。
 * jiero 拜年了。
<roylez_> jiero: 你也一样
<jiero> roylez_ 虽然意思我懂了。。。不过这样回答的，我很好奇啊。第一次见。
<roylez_> jiero: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 你读啥专业书?
<roylez_> jiero: 你的牙都补好没
<imadper> roylez_: 你自己找个喽~
<imadper> roylez_: 妹子大把大把的.
<roylez_> imadper: 码字太忙
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 高中时才读 -后来就读商业的和心理的。。。反正程序的是看不懂。
<jiero> roylez 上次说了 -除了门牙和犬牙都修好了。
<imadper> roylez_: 那就光着吧~
<jiero> lainme:  过年好。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  过年好。
 * jiero spam
<roylez_> jiero: 赶紧都补了啊。门上剜一块做门牙，拔了旺财的牙做犬牙，材料多好找
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 数理化的书单词量不大, 但是读起来很慢
<imtxc> imadper: 主席要帮你养妹子多好，反正他又不喜欢妹子
<imadper> imtxc: no.
<imtxc> imadper: 很安全的，别怕
<imadper> imtxc: stop!
<imtxc> 好吧，继续研究卫星
<imtxc> 中星九b
<imtxc> 气死了家里网线断了
<imtxc> roylez_: 这样，你寄钱我在这里帮你养一个妹子，等你来帝都出差的时候就不缺妹子
<roylez_> imtxc: 死吧
<imadper> imtxc: roylez_ 来北京之后, 点名要你就够了.
<imtxc> 。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 对了, 你会多少外语?
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 就英语
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 哦
<imtxc> roylez_:  imadper 你们啊
<imtxc> 算了，都太不开窍了
<imtxc> ima
<imtxc> imadper: 国产的买啥
<imadper> imtxc: 你说电视?
<imtxc> .
<imadper> imtxc: 不了解.
<imtxc> 手机补全太痛苦
<imadper> imtxc: 国产的, 怎么会了解?
<imtxc> 你说的那个3200的，没得卖
<imadper> imtxc: 难道我平时还留意一下创维好, 还是康佳好?
<imtxc> 好像有货的都将近5000了
<imadper> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> 海尔啊，tcl啊
<imadper> imtxc: 不了解这些高端品牌....
<imadper> tcl, 王牌!
<imtxc> 进口东西没家电下乡补贴..
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 对国产渣牌子没了解...\
<imtxc> 那个东芝的等例子没货
<imtxc> 哦孙下
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 怎么了
<imadper> imtxc: 没读懂你说什么.
<imtxc> 手机懒得改字..
<imtxc> imadper: 抱歉，您挑选的商品甘肃不销售.......我擦
<imadper> ...
<imadper> 挺好.
<imtxc> ...... imadper 晚上吃啥
<imadper> imtxc: 晚上都是饺子吧
<imtxc> imadper: 你妹子在你家过年么
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> imadper: 牛啊
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 看错. 不在.
<imadper> 她在自己家.
<imadper> 我给看成`你妹子在家过年吗`
<imtxc> 擦，这一字之差可就
<imtxc> 哈，包饺子去
<imtxc> 大家都好好过年，记得看春晚哟
<imadper> 不太想看.
<imtxc> ccav值得信赖
<jiero> roylez_ 那些都没问题啊。我的牙齿除了表面都健康。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  单词量极大。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: ?
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  数理化的书啊。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 那些词汇固定的
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 完全看不懂的词，还不能漏过
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 不能漏过才是罪
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 例如 diffeomorphism 啥的
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 反正我是不懂。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 看这种书对英语没什么很大的要求
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 语法一般不会很复杂
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 呃。对我来说还是很大问题。如果是大篇的，我能总结出来意思。但是斤斤计较的小片语法，我就遭殃了
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 基本都是简单句, 偶尔有从句的
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 不会出现很多倒装啊什么的
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 。那些我都不懂。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 例如你看到一个单词
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: neuropeptide
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 解释成中文对你也没什么好处
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 拆。。。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 呃。看英文的为啥要翻译成中文呃。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 对啊, 所以看中文书和英文书差距不大
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 好吧。。。我看英文的就纯用英文思维。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 好吧, 你英语厉害
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我单词量极小, 所以需要背单词
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 和英文厉害没关系。。。那只是一种办法。。。因为一些我学过的英文的东西。。。就是纯英文环境学到，没想过中文对应是什么。。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 我以前学英文就英英词典类的用，不知道汉语的也有。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 对啊
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 但是有的做不到
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 例如对整句话的理解
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我是做不到, 你做得到就另当别论了
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 不找理由了。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  测试啊。测试啊。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: ?
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/MBTI
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: 邁爾斯-布里格斯性格分類法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 无聊啊
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 呃。为啥？
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我还有很多事情
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 恩。我以为你放假了。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 不过我只用了1分钟就判断结束了。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 你听力如何?
<inode_lf> 还有人在啊，没去过年？？？？？？？？？
<inode_lf> ofan: 你在作什么
<inode_lf> 美国的春节好玩不？
<inode_lf> ofan: 谁给你的帽子？
<imtxc> inode_lf: 他的帽子是买的
<imadper> imtxc_away: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B00ASSZM16&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B00ASSZM16&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ KONKA 康佳LED32E330CE 32英寸高清节能LED电视(康佳电视LED32E330C升级版, 银色，结算立减300元节能补贴)-小家电-亚马逊
<imadper> imtxc_away: 到手1300.
<roylez_> imadper: 分我一半
<imadper> roylez_: 啥??
<roylez_> imadper: 1300/2
<imadper> roylez_: 我又没有... 你一个土豪, 跟我一个实习生要钱....
<roylez_> imadper: 土豪家也没余粮啊，还是你这种帝都土著有钱，实习生又咋了
<imadper> roylez_: 错了.
<imadper> roylez_: 大错特错.
<roylez_> imadper: 你不是帝都土著？
<imadper> roylez_: 我不是帝度土著, 我是外来进京务工农民工.
<roylez_> imadper: 那你是帝都土猪？
<imadper> roylez_: 我是外来进京打工的农民工子女.
<imadper> roylez_: 你一个ibm band9的头头, 还老哭穷..
<roylez_> imadper: 劳资band7
<imadper> roylez_: 不不, 你band 9.
<roylez_> imadper: 你分我一半，我就band 9了
<imadper> roylez_: 我自己都没有, 拿啥分呀..,
<roylez_> imadper: 拿妹子抵也凑合...
<imadper> roylez_: 我妹子是个宝贝, 舍不得.
<banban> 新年快乐～
<roylez_> banban: 斑斑
<banban> roylez_:  主席帅锅春节快乐～
<roylez_> banban: 有好事么？
<banban> roylez_: 哦，过年还不就是好事吗，哈哈
<roylez_> banban: 不是...
<banban> roylez_: 哦，那是肿么了呀～
<roylez_> banban: 无趣啊，过年
<banban> 陪你老婆孩子呀我说～
<banban> roylez_:
<roylez_> banban: 有便宜不要钱的妹子推荐才是好事
 * imadper 毛遂自荐.
<imadper> cc banban
<banban> imadper: 过年好～
<imadper> banban: 新年好~
 * imadper 又老了我..
<banban> imadper: me too
<jiero> banban: 新春快乐
<ofan> jiero: 还没到
<banban> jiero: 嗯嗯 快乐～
<banban> jiero: 你还没回国吧
<jiero> banban: 回来了。
<roylez_> rickz: 在不？
<banban> jiero: 哦？在墙内了？
<jiero> banban: 恩。
<jiero> ofan: 今天呕饭一次好了。
<banban> jiero: 你没在山东吧？
<imadper> banban: 他在山东.
<banban> imadper: 你咋知道
<jiero> banban: 在啊。因为。9月我去北京了
<imadper> banban: 他都回国半年了, 各种事情大家都知道了.
<imadper> jiero: 抱抱.
<imadper> jiero: :-)
<banban> 我咋不知道。。。
<imadper> banban: 你那会儿没怎么上irc
<banban> jiero: 你这孩子太不够意思了
<banban> 我一直在北京啊
<banban> 哦
<banban> jiero: 你在北京工作了吗
<imadper> banban: jiero不是刚说在山东吗.... 怎么又会在北京工作...
 * imadper 堪忧~  cc banban 
<banban> imadper: 哦，我以为他现在在山东过年，在北京工作。。。。
<imadper> <jiero> banban: 在啊。因为。9月我去北京了
<banban> imadper: cc是神吗，是鲁鲁修的那个CC吗
<banban> imadper: 对啊，去北京了嘛。。。难道我理解错了
<imadper> banban: cc = 曹操
<banban> imadper: 哦，说曹操干嘛呀。。。
<imadper> banban: 说鲁鲁修干嘛？
<imadper> banban: 鲁鲁修是谁。。。
 * imadper 求歌曲推荐...
 * imadper 求粤语流行歌.
<roylez_> imadper: 陈雷 《欢喜就好》
<imadper> roylez_: 听听去, 大过年的, 别坑我.... 好席~
<roylez_> imadper: 瞎说，你问问全国人民，哪里有主席坑人的
<py_he> roylez_,欢喜就好是闽南语吧……
<imadper> roylez_: 这是什么语言? 上海话? 闽南话?
<roylez_> py_he: 恩，我故意的
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席...
<imadper> roylez_: 闽南话听不懂的....
<roylez_> imadper: 反正你听不懂，不是么？
<py_he> ……
<imadper> roylez_: 粤语我能听懂.
<roylez_> imadper: 那更应该给你找个听不懂的了
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................roylez_: 坏
<imadper> 席.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<py_he> imadper: 正在听学友的《有个人》，推荐给你……
<imadper> py_he: :-)
<py_he> imadper: 话说春晚就快开始了，还找什么歌听啊……
<banban> imadper: 叛逆的鲁鲁修哦，超级好看的动漫哦。。。。
<imadper> py_he: 好几年没看过春晚了....
<banban> imadper: 粤语我喜欢听Eason Chan的
<imadper> banban: 最近四年, 只看过喜洋洋...
<py_he> banban: 必须，E神歌很好听，大爱……
<imadper> py_he: 其实你在给我推荐的时候, 我刚听完时光倒流二十年...
<banban> imadper: 就是陈奕迅的 白玫瑰  富士山下 浮夸 一丝不挂
<imadper> banban: chen的歌, 我听的比你多.
<roylez_> imadper: 银星嗨嗨， 刚速要龙要盖， 无锡呀轻妻， 无锡青菜， 无狼功厚， 一定无狼功摆， 那慢星bia嘴， 兰星瓜卡足在， 归根人家不够怕， 样粗不够dua， 样彩粗了胡屋佳， 原某心太夸， 塞丢好恰嗲浪偷， 花粗派bia骚， 夹嘎幸厚"嗲"血压高， 随我对狼走， 银星得得， 后轻轻得气头， 无锡啊欢楼， 无锡挺抠， 无花盗得， 吧白得瞎抱抱， 
<banban> py_he: python？
<imadper> banban: roylez_ 这是怎么了?
<py_he> banban: 什么意思……
<banban> imadper: 哦，不是很清楚，可能心情不好
<roylez_> imadper: 你不认识中文么
<imadper> roylez_: 给你吃. :
<imadper> http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%E8%84%91%E6%AE%8B%E7%89%87&ie=utf-8&in=21423&cl=2&lm=-1&st=-1&pn=0&rn=1&di=86842399950&ln=1429&fr=&fm=index&fmq=1360405538213_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=2#pn0&-1&di86842399950&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fimages2.wikia.nocookie.net%2F__cb20091023164245%2Fzh.uncyclopedia%2Fimages%2F8%2F81%2F%25E8%2584%2591%25E6%25AE%258B%25E7%2589%2587.PNG&fromURLippr_z2C%24qAzdH3FAzdH3Fv
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 百度图片搜索_脑残片的搜索结果
<roylez_> imadper: 你自己留着
 * imadper 吃饭去. 
<imadper> banban: 回来跟你讨论 eason的歌~ 先去吃饭~
<imadper> banban: 陈奕迅的 what's going
<imadper> banban: what's going on 里面附赠了一张cd, 里面的富士山下, 太完美了.
<banban> imadper: 嗯嗯 去吧～
<wujie> hi
<wujie> happy new year
<kk> wujie, 好.. . ㍪ 新年快乐 : 5.33小时
<IsoaSFlus> kk:新年快乐
<kk> IsoaSFlus, .. 休息一下 .. ㍪ 新年快乐 : 5.31小时
<banban> roylez_: 吃饭去没
<roylez_> banban: 吃完了
<banban> roylez_: 你吃饭也太快了吧。。。这可是年夜饭哦
<roylez_> banban: 喝米酒吃馒头
<banban> roylez_: 干嘛非带个尾巴呀。。。。不好跟你说话都
<roylez_> banban: 另外一个在公司
<banban> roylez_: 连个像样的菜都没呀吗你这
<roylez_> banban: 你随便对哪个说，我这里都有highlight
<cleamoon> test
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点. ㍫ 新年快乐 : 4.95小时
<cleamoon> 大家30好
<FINE> 是29
<FINE> test
<kk> FINE, 点点点. ㍫ 新年快乐 : 4.93小时
<cleamoon> ....今年29和30一样
<FINE> :P
<cfy> happy Spring Festiva
<cfy> !!!
<cfy> imadper: guru
<cfy> \rs: 马甲哥
<cfy> ofan: 风扇哥
<cfy> roylez_: 渣席
<roylez_> cfy: 榨菜
<cfy> jiero: 罗杰新年快乐
<cfy> roylez_: 席席
<cfy> banban: 斑斑新年快乐
<cfy> microcai: 菜菜新年快乐
<cfy> lainme: 新年快乐
<cfy> happyaron: 阿荣新年快乐
<cfy> yunfan: forther新年快乐
<cfy> archl: jiero: 两个人？
<cfy> jiero: archl: 你进来两个干什么？　新年快乐！！！！
<imadper> cfy: 大师!
<imadper> cfy: 刚刷碗去了~
<imtxc> 大家快乐哈
<imadper> imtxc: 快乐!
<imadper> imtxc: 还不知道你叫啥!~
<happyaron> cfy: 新年快乐
<imadper> imtxc: 就叫你萎缩男好了~
<cfy> imtxc: 对，你叫啥
<imadper> happyaron: 快乐, 快乐阿荣!~
<happyaron> imadper: 快乐！
 * imadper 这 imtxc , 说句话就匿了.
<imtxc> 快乐快乐
<imadper> imtxc: 不说叫啥, 那就叫你猥琐男好了.
<imadper> cfy: ^^
<imtxc> 名字保密啊
<imtxc> 我都不知道你们的名字。。。
<cfy> imtxc: 我叫ilisp
<imtxc> 叫你们猥琐女
<imadper> cfy: 来盘dota?
<imadper> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> 。。。。
 * imadper 好久没打了... 手痒痒了
<imtxc> 放炮走
<imadper> imtxc: 打炮去?!
<imtxc> 我家网线断了
<cfy> imadper: 好像没有电脑可以给我dota....
<cfy> imadper: 我看看
<imtxc> imadper: 打枪
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 快枪猥琐男你好.
<imtxc> imadper: 咱只有老土枪，自己做的
<imadper> \rs: 虽然觉得你肯定不会, 不过还是想问问你, 你会dota不?
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 不装钢珠只放火药
<cfy> imadper: 我看看玩的了不
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我得先给亲戚打几个电话!~
<cfy> imadper:  不知道还有war3么呃。。
 * archl 抱抱 happyaron  imadper  cfy roylez lainme  MeaCu1pa freeflyi1g yunfan  banban stardiviner cleamoon
<cfy> archl: 抱抱
<archl> cfy: 恩。抱妹妹。
<cfy> imadper: 额，算了。。。没war3了。。
<cfy> imadper: 等等。。有啊。。
<archl> imadper: 你建个服务器打 savage xr
<archl> imadper: 打 hedgewars？
 * archl 一直和老外玩网游习惯了
<cfy> imadper: 算了。。。春节联欢晚会要开始了。。。不晚了。。。以后有时间再玩好了
<cleamoon> cfy, 你还看春晚？
<cfy> cleamoon: 对的
<cleamoon> cfy, 我宁可学4个小时也不看春晚.......
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 图书馆走起～
<cfy> alvin_rxg: cleamoon: gaoji..
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 留下聊天呀.......
<cleamoon> cfy, 不高级，春晚看着烦
<iyzsong> x.x
<roylez_> cleamoon: +1
<roylez_> cleamoon: 好多年不看春晚了
<cleamoon> roylez_, 往年只看一个本山，近些年连那个都省了
<roylez_> cleamoon: 本山从一开始就觉得不好...
<happyaron> roylez_: 面主席过年好
<happyaron> microcai: 微菜过年好
<endle> 晚上有人学python吗？
<iyzsong> 各位新年好啊
<imadper> endle: 大过年的, 学那虐心的东西.
 * imadper 今晚看ruby
<endle> imadper, 没事，不用认真学，看看概念就好
<cleamoon> roylez_, 还没差到不能看
<endle> 应景而已
<cleamoon> endle, 我学，怎么了？
<roylez_> imadper: 2.0都快出了...
<roylez_> imadper: 日本人厚道得可以
<endle> cleamoon, 问候一下
<cleamoon> endle, ......
<imadper> roylez_: 找了最薄的一本书来看
<imadper> roylez_: humble little ruby book
<cleamoon> 学brainfuck才叫应景呐
<roylez_> imadper: 我迄今也没写几个用block的函数，算是没学会吧
<imadper> roylez_: 能用ruby干活, 就算学会了.
<roylez_> imadper: 活已经干了不少了
<imadper> roylez_: 恩, 膜拜土豪ruby先取主席!~
<imadper> s/先取/先驱/
<imadper> cfy: 早, 大师~
<imadper> cfy: 刚打电话去了 ,改天吧!~
<imtxc>   microcai 大师早
<cfy> imadper: 嗯。好
<imtxc> 过年好  microcai
<imtxc> 看春晚啊  imadper
<kukey> 祝大家新年快乐！
<imtxc> yunfan: 过年好
<banban> cfy: 刚吃年夜饭去啦 哈哈哈  新年好～
<cfy> banban: 哈哈，看春晚
<banban> FINE: 机器人新年快乐～
<banban> cfy: 嗯嗯
<cfy> banban: 你现在在哪个省？
<banban> cfy: 山东的说～
<cfy> banban: 有点远。。嘻嘻
<roylez_> archl: waking mars发我
<roylez_> archl: 呆鼠渣？
<imtxc> 此哦  凤凰传奇
<cfy> imtxc: 对的。。
<imtxc> cfy: 春晚ing?
<cfy> imtxc: 对的。。
<imtxc> ai
<cfy> imtxc:　现在是王力宏
<imtxc> 唉，过了年又大一岁
<archl> roylez_ 。。。乐透了。
<archl> roylez_ 你又要玩啦。
<CyrusYzGTt> O_o xin nian kuai le
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *qksaEm*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cfy> happy spring festival!
<CyrusYzGTt> chun jie kuai le
<archl> cfy:  happy meal
<archl> ofan: 就你不看春晚了吧。。。
<piggybox> n年没看过春晚了
<archl> piggybox: 恩。我7岁之后就没看过。
<archl> 也快20年了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: happy new year!
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ happy new year
<imadper> cf
<cfy> archl: haha
<imadper> roy
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席, topaz, 好用吗?
<oinil> 烟花居然能放到12楼这么高！
<happyaron> roylez_: juniper的vpn好用啊
<oinil> 我机器上面inkscape特慢.....gnome 3.6, Linux 3.7.1
<IsoaSFlus> 除夕快乐
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 过年好
<tone> xinniankuaile
<imtxc> ofan: 过年好
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ guo year good
<imtxc> .... CyrusYzGTt 好吧
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: alpha080 过年好
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ hmm ..
<archl> oinil: 你的CPU很差？
<archl> oinil: 或者你用了 filter？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt imtxc 过年好，大仙们
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 好好玩
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ guo year good, big xian men
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 什么好好玩，我么QAQ
<IsoaSFlus> 我不是bot啊混蛋QAQ
<archl> IsoaSFlus: have fun
 * archl 这里 xfce 奇特的慢啊。。。慢死了
<oinil> archl: 上一代的i3啊。机器是x220i，2011年买的
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。我这pcmanfm卸载不干净啊，，，求解
<oinil> archl: filter是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> oinil§ I also No.2 intel cpu .. but not slow,
<CyrusYzGTt> oinil§ maybe set vm.swappiness = 10 ,must litter then 20 ,then not slow
<archl> oinil:  filter就是inkscape的Text 后面的菜单。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] pcmanfm卸载不干净？怎么回事？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 就是我明明sudo apt-get remove pcmanfm和sudo apt-get autoremove了
<IsoaSFlus> 虽然程序里找不到它了。。。。但还是会调用他
<oinil> archl: 不太清楚唉，我是用mathematica生成了一张svg，然后导入进来用inkscape修改label等等的字体。 mathematica里面用了mesh的话，根本就像死机了一样.....
<IsoaSFlus> 比如pidgin的插入图片，还是调用pcmanfm的
<archl> oinil: shift+ctrl+P Filters，改成Lowest Quality之类的。
<archl> oinil: 就是一样的。。。那就是filter
<oinil> archl: 哦！原来是这样！
<oinil> archl: 我试试看
<oinil> archl: 谢谢哦
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。没人鸟我TAT
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> UbuntuTalk:
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不是吧。。。大过年的。。。你们忍心让这么一个可怜的高中生冷场？QAQ
<JQK> 啥？
<IsoaSFlus> 我这pcmanfm卸载不干净啊，，，求解
<oinil> IsoaSFlus: pcmanfm,这名字好像很熟悉......难道以前fvwm里面做过文件浏览器....
<IsoaSFlus>  就是我明明sudo apt-get remove pcmanfm和sudo apt-get autoremove了
<IsoaSFlus> 虽然程序里找不到它了。。。。但还是会调用他
<IsoaSFlus> 比如pidgin的插入图片，还是调用pcmanfm的
<IsoaSFlus> 是文件浏览器
<oinil> oinil: 现在什么桌面环境啊？ 我估计修改文件关联啥的.....
<IsoaSFlus> 桌面环境？e17.。。。e17应该能算是桌面环境了吧。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 虽然还是叫wm。。。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 下雪了嘛？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 又冷场了QAQ
<archl> IsoaSFlus: 自强不息
<tone> - -#
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。
<IsoaSFlus> 。
<IsoaSFlus> 。
<piggybox> 自强不吸
<JQK> rm /usr/bin/pcmanfm
<ofan> > "新年快乐" * 365
<kk> ofan, 新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐
<piggybox> ofan: 被截掉了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 可恶，你不能用管理员权限调戏我的kk酱
<ofan> 没有特殊权限
<IsoaSFlus>  > "新年快乐" * 365
<kk> IsoaSFlus, 新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐新年快乐
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> nani～～～～～～～～～
<IsoaSFlus> 可。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 上次我试了都不行的。。。
<FINE> :P
<FINE> 啪啪啪
<FINE> kk: 啪啪啪
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 混蛋。。。。
<kk> FINE, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<ofan> > "啪" * 100
<FINE> "啪" ** 100
<kk> ofan, 啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> QAQ
<FINE> > "啪" ** 100
<FINE> "啪" * 100
<kk> FINE, undefined method `**' for "啪":String
<IsoaSFlus> KK我保护不了你。。。那些可恶的人类
<FINE> > "啪" * 100
<FINE> **居然不行
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 喂。。。你个谁，我要和你决定
<IsoaSFlus> 不是。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 是决斗
<FINE> :P
<tone> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> jiong
<tone> 囧
<FINE> > -- * 100
<FINE> 机器人怎么触发啊:P
<FINE> alvin_rxg: 啪啪啪
<cley> bot出来
<cley> test
<kk> cley, 点点点. ㍭ 新年快乐 : 2.39小时
<FINE> test
<kk> FINE, 点点点. ㍭ 新年快乐 : 2.38小时
<FINE> test我也会
<IsoaSFlus> 混蛋，我要和你决斗
<FINE> 快仍白手套
<IsoaSFlus> 不，是我要和你们决斗
<FINE> 快扔白手套
<JQK> 正在chroot /mnt apt-get install ubuntu-desktop中
<IsoaSFlus> 再听完一首悲壮的交响我就和你们一决死战
<FINE> JQK: 啪啪啪
<FINE> IsoaSFlus: 啪啪啪
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> bot。。。。比人知道什么感情
<oinil> 求啪啪啪
<IsoaSFlus> 混蛋
<FINE> 今晚有个外国女来唱歌
<oinil> 唱完了.....
<JQK> FINE:就知道啪啪啪
<widon> 有没有cctv的mms啊
<IsoaSFlus> 系翁地林
<widon> 直接用smplayer可以播放的
<oinil> widon: ipv6的有
<IsoaSFlus> 这曲子真美^_^
<widon> oinil, 多少啊
<IsoaSFlus> The Cloud Atlas Sextet for Orchestra
<IsoaSFlus> 果然交响王道啊，人声什么的，好的人声太难碰到了
<maivel> 帮忙试下acfun.tv能打开么
<FINE> JQK: 啪啪啪是人类永恒的主题曲
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。a站怎么了？
<maivel> 突然打不开了
<IsoaSFlus> 访问的人太多了吧
<endle> 人多吧
<endle> 不都上去吐槽春晚了吗
<oinil> widon: google: 中科大 ipv6 电视
<maivel> ping了一下 大部分地方ping不通
<IsoaSFlus> ab站都是秀下限的地方，少去为妙
<IsoaSFlus> 我试试
<oinil> widon: 或者兰州大学，那个是可以vlc打开的。我试过。
<FINE> 连不上
<FINE> adsl能上ipv6？
<maivel> 恩 3Q 不是我这里原因就好
<oinil> FINE: 用隧道。
<IsoaSFlus> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-5116530327d524.23691866.jpg
<IsoaSFlus> 自己看吧
<FINE> oinil: 没有ps
<FINE> oinil: 没有vps
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<FINE> e17有什么好看的
<IsoaSFlus> vps？
<IsoaSFlus> 我上传的结果啊
<FINE> oinil不是说用隧道看ipv6电视么
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<maivel> IsoaSFlus: 挂PT?
<IsoaSFlus> maivel: 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<FINE> 有ipv6的让我打个隧道啊
<lainme> roylez_: cfy jiero happy new year!
<IsoaSFlus> 电脑开太多卡。。。拿手机顶了
<endle> happy python year
<IsoaSFlus> happy
<lainme> why python?
<maivel> 你们旁边放炮的多么
<FINE> maivel: 啪啪啪
<lainme> 第一波完了。现在是休息时间
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<maivel> 7点就没停过
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] python 蟒蛇
<cfy> lainme: happy spring festival!
<lainme> cfy: 春节快乐！
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> md，手机挂pt。。。一不小心没电自动关机了QAQ
<lainme> IsoaSFlus: 连着电源挂
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 刚才没接，，，
<IsoaSFlus> 以为32的电能撑一会。。。
<lainme> Andriod?
<IsoaSFlus> 不是。。。ubuntu
<IsoaSFlus> 安卓哪能挂pt
<IsoaSFlus> 挂载上ubuntu后。。。。电耗得太恐怖了
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: linux电源管理很差的
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: 装在太极上比较合适
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<FINE> mk_: 啪啪啪
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: 台式机
<IsoaSFlus> 费电的原因我认为是跑了两个系统
<IsoaSFlus> 同时
<IsoaSFlus> 安卓和ubuntu，共用一个内核的
<IsoaSFlus> pt速度一高，我那渣渣单核a91ghz的cpu就满载了
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: a91 ghz，没听过，看似很古老
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不古老啊。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> a15不都还没大量上市么
<IsoaSFlus> krait那是另外回事
<IsoaSFlus> a5a7就别提了
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: 是ARM吧，我以为是电脑的
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 肯定是arm啊
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: 我见识短浅了
<IsoaSFlus> 手机x86的有几个？
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<roylez_> lainme: 咋老不理我啊
<lainme> roylez_: 主席
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: 这个我倒没关注过
<lainme> roylez_: 我有时只是挂着。办公室的台式机，从来不关
<roylez_> lainme: 给俩零花钱我过年吧...
<IsoaSFlus> arm才是这个世界使用最多，最广泛的架构啊
<lainme> roylez_: 已送出，请查收
<roylez_> lainme: 看到你送出，我才明白你才是土豪啊
<mk_> IsoaSFlus:ARM玩得不多，不太懂
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。高中住宿党表示，只有条件接触arm
<IsoaSFlus> 这种便宜便携的东东真的是太棒了
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: ARM在主板上都集成几个，当服务器很省电，不过目前貌似没有，X86伤不起呀
<IsoaSFlus> 快了，amd已经进军arm了
<IsoaSFlus> 64位的arm服务器cpu马上来了
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: 听着x86服务器那些风扇的声音，我都要快奔溃了
<IsoaSFlus> 表示没见过刀片服务器。。。QAQ
<IsoaSFlus> 唯一的一次机会被毁了
<endle> 但现在的问题是，大规模应用arm的话，效能比究竟是否会比x86低
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: 1U服务器
<IsoaSFlus> 1U？什么东东
<endle> 还有就是arm的应用给编译器带来了很大的压力
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么？
<endle> IsoaSFlus, 是对我说吗？
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: 1U指服务器的高度
<IsoaSFlus> 高度？
<endle> IsoaSFlus, 我只是引用下他人的猜测： arm简化了指令集，在某些复杂的环境下，运行效率相对x86会低很多。综合来看，是否有优势不好说
<mk_> IsoaSFlus: 高度，4.445cm'
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。功耗低，这点足够诱人了
<mk_> endle: 如果自己架设个人服务器放在家里的话，是个不错的选择
<IsoaSFlus> 并不是什么地方都需要复杂的计算的
<IsoaSFlus> 压力不大网站选择arm是个不错的主意
<happyaron> 网速快了ARM照样悲催。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 那不就是压力大了，么
<happyaron> arm64不兼容arm，使用了大量mips的设计
<happyaron> IsoaSFlus: 纯走流量的业务也不行
<happyaron> 比如静态文件这种
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。深奥的我就不懂了。。。
<happyaron> 处理网络层就需要很多计算能力了
<endle> 我奇怪为什么mips没有普及开
<happyaron> endle: 没后台
<IsoaSFlus> 龙芯不就是mips？
<endle> happyaron, arm的后台也不硬啊
<happyaron> endle: ARM 公司后面还有后台
<endle> happyaron, 诚心求教
<happyaron> 额，我还是不乱说比较好，不过多看看ARM的顶级活动里都哪些公司的人起实际作用就能略之一二了。
<endle> happyaron, 好吧。
<mk_> happyaron: 是不是怕别人喷？
<happyaron> mk_: 嗯，另外也怕说错了误导人。
<mk_> happyaron: 其实我倒觉得没关系的，每个人都不是都对的，就是有些人会说你什么误导别人的什么的
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 好吧那我说吧。我觉得ARM的后面有IBM。
<mk_> happyaron: 何以看出？
<happyaron> 额，直接总结成几句话倒是表达不清楚。。。。
<happyaron> 就是看每次什么ARM重要决定之后等半年或者一年，IBM影响的方向一定会成功，而这些成功又往往和linaro这些项目没有特别直接的关系。，
<mk_> happyaron: arm其实还不错的，迟点去买个树莓派玩玩，300元，可以装debian，带HDMI，USB，不过没外壳
<mk_> happyaron: 有见解，不错，人就应该这样，虽然这些我不太关注
<happyaron> 暂时没功夫折腾ARM，目前还在玩MIPS的路由器。
<happyaron> 打算继续玩一段时间。
<mk_> happyaron: 打算用那个架个私人网站:-D
<happyaron> 深感ralink不是个靠谱厂商
<happyaron> :)
<endle> happyaron, arm后面有ibm之类的公司支持很正常吧
<roylez_> endle: 有18摸支持？我为啥不知道
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 帽子脱了?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: en
<endle> roylez, 得看如何定义“支持”吧
<cfy> \rs: 哪里能找到比较完整的汇编列表x86的
<cfy> \rs: x86有roll这个指令么？
<cfy> \rs: 我找不到。。。。但是。。。
<happyaron> 面主席你又不是18摸高层
<cleamoon> roylez_, 你在18摸工作？
<roylez_> cleamoon: en
<cleamoon> roylez_, 那里好玩吗？
<roylez_> cleamoon: 很无趣
<cleamoon> ......
<cleamoon> roylez_, 老板是中国人还是老外？
<stardiviner> Emacs有没有中文输入法啊？fcitx貌似不能在emacs里用啊
<iyzsong> stardiviner: 通过XIM或GTK_IM_MODULE就可以，内置没必要把
<stardiviner> iyzsong: 我设置了啊，但是还是不行啊
<iyzsong> stardiviner: GTK还是在xterm里?
<stardiviner> iyzsong: GTK Emacs
<iyzsong> stardiviner: 其他gtk程序正常的话，试试把fcitx的快捷键由Ctrl+Space改为其他的
<stardiviner> iyzsong: 我改成了 C-A-SPC
<stardiviner> 还是不行
<iyzsong> stardiviner: 其他GTK程序可用?
<stardiviner> iyzsong: 是的，我查看了这个快捷键，似乎还是冲突的，继续改掉试试
<iyzsong> stardiviner: 嗯
<stardiviner> iyzsong: 找来找去找不到不和Emacs冲突的键。。。。
<stardiviner> iyzsong: 你有什么推荐的么？
<iyzsong> stardiviner: Mod4+i or C-A-i
<lainme> stardiviner: 有次看到fcitx的wiki，emacs要设置LC_COLLATE。你可以找下
<stardiviner> lainme: thanks
<happyaron> ...
<vamadir> 新年快乐   http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDAyMjI3OTky/v.swf
<kk> vamadir ⇪ ti: {"content-type"=>"application/x-shockwave-flash", "content-length"=>"24877"}
<wqn> 新春快乐
<MasterKong> 新年好啊
<jiero> 新春快乐。
<CyrusYzGTt> new sex happy
<cleamoon> happy Voldemort's year
<zypeh> 新春快乐。
<jiero> 谁来啊。在 24：00时把所有人都踢了。
<zypeh> jiero, = =
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 过期了
<mk_> clear
<iyzsong> -.-
<mk_> 都没睡呀
<crack> 各位，新年快乐。
<cleamoon> 没睡，还没吃晚饭呢
<crack> vamadir, 新年快乐。
<young001> 如何查询一个命令来自于什么软件包
<young001> 我不知道装了那个包，提供了hadoop这个命令，想要删除，找不到这个包。。
<young001> 各位大大指教一下
<erhandsome> young001: 啥发行版?
<young001> ubuntu 12.94
<young001> 12.04
<piggybox> aptitude search hadoop
<young001> 我原先是用:dpkg -l|grep hadoop，找出来的全删除了还不行。。。
<young001> piggybox, 用aptitude搜出来的，你不知道哪个是你安装的呀
<cfy> 新年快乐
<cleamoon> 来来，统计一下，大家年夜饭都吃的什么~？
<cfy> 火锅。。
<cleamoon> 饺子火锅？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 鸡肉火锅，炒牛肉，炒腊肉，炒白菜。
<cleamoon> 这是哪里的传统，春节吃火锅呀......
<young001> 我不知道装了那个包，提供了hadoop这个命令，想要删除，找不到这个包。。
<young001> 继续求呀
<young001> dkpg -l|grep hadoop 都没有输出了，可是hadoop这个命令还在
<erhandsome> young001: sudo apt-cache search hadoop看看
<young001> erhandsome, 你这个命令同样是列出所有跟hadoop有关的软件，可是还是无法定位hadoop这个命令对应的包呀
<erhandsome> young001: 把找出来的都删了看看...
<young001> 好吧，没有synaptic，在命令行下怎么删除这些？
<young001> @erhandsome: 也分辨不出哪些是安装的
<erhandsome> apt-get remove *
<young001> remove *肯定不行呀
<young001> 完整的是？
<erhandsome> *用包代替
<young001> 怎么代替？求赐教
<erhandsome> apt-get remove 软件包名称
<young001> 就是用apt-cache出来的太多，如何一次性删除？把出来的包名直接作为remove的参数？
<erhandsome> apt-get remove 软件包名称1 软件包名称2 ......
<young001> 我靠，出来好几十个的
<cleamoon> 写python真心不爽....还没c++好用呢....
<cfy> cleamoon: 统计出来没
<cleamoon> cfy, 没几个说话的....
<cfy> cleamoon: - -!
<piggybox> cleamoon: 还没吃呢
<cleamoon> piggybox, 吃去呀.....
<cleamoon> cfy, 都蹲在家里吃饭呢....没几个上网的....
<cfy> cleamoon: ...
<piggybox> cleamoon: 刚吃了早饭。。。
<cleamoon> ......
<cleamoon> piggybox, 接着就吃晚饭
<crack> 游侠。
<rickz>  /msg roylez yes?
<rickz> err
<kk> mosesofmason: .. ..
<cleamoon> python太诡异了，都是全局变量，list就能在函数里随便改，string在函数里改了就没反应......
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 不可能吧……都全局变量…… perl 还有 local 的呢…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 都是全局变量呀，list在函数里改来改去都有效果，string改完了没反应
<piggybox> cleamoon: 你别定义在顶层就不是全局了嘛
<cleamoon> piggybox, 我希望它是全局呀...结果不是...
<piggybox> python的string是immutable的，这个和java一样
<cleamoon> piggybox, 什么意思？
<piggybox> 就是string都是个常量，定义完了不能改的。要改就生成新字符串
<cleamoon> ......
<piggybox> 很多语言都这样设计的，为了性能
<cleamoon> 我是这么用的： a_string = ""    a_string = " ".join(some_list)
<cleamoon> 然后没反应...
<piggybox> a_string还是""? 检查一下some_list的内容
<cleamoon> piggybox, a_string还是“”没变。some_list检查了，没问题....
<piggybox> ...你在python交互模式下随便测试一下都不会是空啊
<piggybox> 要不你把代码贴来我看看
<kk>  05:10
<cleamoon> piggybox, 等一下
<cleamoon> piggybox,  http://code.bulix.org/g305pc-82993
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<cleamoon> pi
<cleamoon> piggybox, 这个好一点： http://code.bulix.org/kbe5f6-82994
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<piggybox> cleamoon: 哦，你那个orden是局部变量，覆盖了全局的，在函数里加一句global orden表明还是在用全局变量就可以了
<piggybox> 另外你的calculate函数不用return orden了，没有别的东西用这个返回值
<cleamoon> piggybox, 问什么orden变成局部变量了？
<cleamoon> piggybox, return orden是为了我最后用的方法是 orden = calculate(), 这样orden就变了
<piggybox> python希望大家尽量避免使用全局变量，所以除非显示申明不然函数内的变量就会变成局部变量
<cleamoon> piggybox, å°»..............
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/vvDUW.gif
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 美国的手机上网套餐是不是都几个 GB 的？
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: 大部分是
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: ö_Ö  真羡慕… 德国的上网套餐都是500MB，700MB。。。 1G 都很少见的…
<piggybox> 早先还有无限流量的，现在除了sprint别的都取消了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 怎么那么少？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那个图片是小小3中的一个情节
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 严格说来，德国的也算是无限流量吧… 高速限量，低速无限…
<imtxc> 哇，拜年拜年，红包都打我支付宝里面就行了
<\rs> 羨慕你們這些牆外人士……
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-10
<IsoaSFlus> kk:新年快乐
<kk> IsoaSFlus, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍠ 
<abinez> 新年快乐
<IsoaSFlus> 靠。。。凉宫春日的消失的ed瞎耳了。。。。。。
<abinez> 恭喜发财
<IsoaSFlus> 这文艺的赶脚。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 目寒
<IsoaSFlus> 目害
<abinez> ////
<abinez> 渣渣
<IsoaSFlus> /home/sb
<IsoaSFlus> 2333
<IsoaSFlus> 猛然看到。。。
<IsoaSFlus> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-5116ee98b997a4.98985040.jpg
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<IsoaSFlus> 竟然是大明神的声音。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 没有任何伴奏。。。这要很大的自信啊
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 好吧。。。死宅们还在睡觉么。。。可恶
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 看不懂...真的看不懂你想说什么......
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 你不是otaku么
<IsoaSFlus> 混蛋
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 不是...我只看过最有名的几部动画...
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我自作多情了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。现在不知道干什么好了
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 不过我们这里有otaku俱乐部...还真有不少人参加...
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<IsoaSFlus> 你不是在瑞典？
<cleamoon> 可平常连一个说看过动漫都没有
<cleamoon> 在瑞典呀
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<cleamoon> 一个个的全城府巨深...
<IsoaSFlus> 瑞典是在欧洲。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 早
<cleamoon> 在欧洲，还是北欧
<IsoaSFlus> 你们那喜欢凯尔特音乐的人多么
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 还有个高级的，在斯德哥尔摩中心可以15RMB买到当周的英文和日文的那个海贼王在的周刊......
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 什么叫凯尔特音乐？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我错了。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我以为安欧洲的文化氛围都是我想像的那样
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 你想的是什么样？
<IsoaSFlus> 音乐家很多，大家喜欢聊聊古典音乐或newage之类的，而非流行音乐
<IsoaSFlus> 果然那是在天堂么
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 欧洲的?
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 音乐家倒是很多，可谈古典音乐的不多，因为听的懂的还是少，流行音乐他们倒是很懂
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, yes
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 谈哲学的人多么?
<IsoaSFlus> 我这ds估计是一辈子待在墙内了
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 有，不算很多。我读的是理科班，喜欢哲学的不多
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 你喜欢古典音乐？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 啥叫理科班?
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, ...............
<IsoaSFlus> 不仅仅吧，大爱器乐
<cleamoon> 就是主攻数理化的班
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 瑞典也有那坑爹的玩意？
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 我们这里器乐还好
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 当然有，上高中就要分的
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 抱歉, 我 rustic
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 为的是着重发展某一方面
<IsoaSFlus> 升学压力比国内小得很多吧
<namoamitabuddha> 哈哈, 那是因为文科难吧
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 你住在哪里？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 国内
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 小很多。没有高考呀
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 理科难，文科容易....
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 那你应该听说过理科班这个东西呀...
<IsoaSFlus> kk：杀了我吧，我要投胎
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 怎么了？你觉得应该有？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我当然听说过, 但没听说过国外有这.
<namoamitabuddha> 文理分科评论下来是比较失败的改革制度吧
<namoamitabuddha> *被评论
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 其他地方不知道，反正我们这里有
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 该学的都还要学，只不过学的难度不一样
<IsoaSFlus> 该死的c*p
<IsoaSFlus> 墙外的世界，看上去是多么的美好
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 我们也学政治，历史，宗教，但都只学A级，文科版还学B级，而且文科版也学生物A
<IsoaSFlus> 可我却只能在墙内
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 不都美好，但足够好
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 啥? 还有宗教?
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 想辙呀
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 有，肯定有
<IsoaSFlus> 没条件
<IsoaSFlus> 我不是煤老板的儿子
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 还有小语种呢
<IsoaSFlus> 景德镇的教育就是shit
<IsoaSFlus> shit
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 有技术移民
<IsoaSFlus> 技术移民？
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 景德镇？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 他就是指国内
<IsoaSFlus> 景德镇什么最有名？
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 中国教育在大学之前还不算最次，但大学可算最次了
<namoamitabuddha> 国内教育没差到你说的那种程度
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 高级.......
<IsoaSFlus> 真心差
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 窑子？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 瓷器啊
<namoamitabuddha> 国外不是样样都好
<IsoaSFlus> 还窑子。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 这个我知道
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 高等教育差到那个程度了。之前还不能算太差
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 当然不是，不过我需要的都比中国强
<IsoaSFlus> 差，真心差，tmd就是流水线啊
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 高等教育你也要具体说, 不能泛泛而谈.
<IsoaSFlus> 生下来后，先给你洗脑，洗脑完了给你知识，让你一辈子tmd为c*p作生产力。。。fvck
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 我知道的就是技术类和经济类的高等教育，其他的不清楚
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 这两个真是次到一定程度了
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 我们在这里学了各种洗脑方法
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 宗教也是洗脑
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 技术类? 你说的包括科学么?
<IsoaSFlus> 你在国内生活过么
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 应该吧，我不很清楚中国的纯科学学科
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 生活了十多年呢...
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 煤老板的儿子真好QAQ（开玩笑）
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 我要是煤老板的儿子应该就去美国或是英国了，然后就得不到瑞典这个水平的生活了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我倒是喜欢那边
<IsoaSFlus> 人不多
<IsoaSFlus> 环境好
<IsoaSFlus> 生活水平高
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 人文环境好
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 生活水平倒没比美国高很多
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯。。。最重要的是不歧视华人。。但我认为，能有这条的国家不存在了，除了中国。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 莫名其妙地成了世界公敌啊。。。可恶
<namoamitabuddha> 这你在 YY 吧
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 中国也歧视中国人，比如你要是北京人去趟广东你就知道了。歧视水平还不如外国呢
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 外国也没有全歧视中国人呀
<IsoaSFlus> 是啊。。。这真是讽刺
<namoamitabuddha> 我从没听出国的人说别国公民认为啥国家是世界公敌.
<IsoaSFlus> 这个我知道
<cleamoon> 歧视中国很厉害的主要是东南亚的国家
<IsoaSFlus> 但我的映像真的很糟
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 北韩是世界公敌......
<IsoaSFlus> 有个随机的聊天软件。。叫什么我忘了。。。当外国人听说你是中国人后就只会给你一句fvck，然后扬长而去。。。。
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 没有，很没有。你这个印象就是被洗脑了...CCP希望你觉得外国都恨中国人...
<IsoaSFlus> 我是个anti－zf主义者。。。。。
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 那只是一个SB做的吧...这类人在国外根本不敢报名的....
<IsoaSFlus> 我是个喜欢和平的人。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我不喜欢有歧视
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 我是anti-idiots主义者，可惜CCP大部分都是idiots
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我前面说的不准确, 但是朝鲜不至于吧. 例如说纳粹德国这种可以算.
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么，明明都是人
<IsoaSFlus> 不应该有歧视啊。。。。
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 我们前几天刚学完种族歧视的内容，历史比想象恐怖，可是现实比历史更恐怖
<IsoaSFlus> 人类总是因为仇恨而让世界变得更加糟糕。。。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 北朝鲜现在基本在印象中和疯子没区别了。纳粹现在当然不受欢迎，但是他们存在的时候并不是所有人都反对的。实际上Hitler是民主选上来的呢....
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 最2的就是种族歧视现在没有消失...
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我知道 Hitler 是民主选的
<IsoaSFlus> 甚至，我发现，要让自己做到客观都很难。。。总是一不小心就说出：棒子，毛子，小日本之类的话。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 不仅如此, 还是通过民主手段让国会交权.
<cleamoon> 现在还有一群SB说犹太人大屠杀是犹太人自己YY的呢
<namoamitabuddha> IsoaSFlus: 那是因为人生而并不平等.
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 是的，这就是为什么我们也学种族歧视，为了这类人上台时我们能明白我们在做什么
<IsoaSFlus> 他们也和我们一样，明明什么都没有做错，却要背负他人的恶果
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 叫什么倒还无所谓，关键是你到底怎么想的
<IsoaSFlus> 我努力让自己成为世界公民，但我的思想（并不是我的思想）已经根深蒂固了
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 虽然很困难，但是换个环境就会有变化...
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么换。。。。
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 出国......
<IsoaSFlus> 没条件。。。
<namoamitabuddha> IsoaSFlus: 例如说你的同事把你一个东西给偷了, 后来被捉赃. 下次你又少了什么东西, 自然倾向会认为是他偷的.
<IsoaSFlus> 是啊。。
<cleamoon> 其实还有个麻烦，就是中国其实推崇种族歧视
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 种族其实还真不是因为这些东西...
<IsoaSFlus> 所以我成为了anti－zf
<IsoaSFlus>  我发现zf很大程度上造成了这一切
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 种族歧视这个问题很复杂
<IsoaSFlus> 这也涉及到了人类的劣根性
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我只是表明这种不平等是不可能被完全消除.
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 中国并不推崇种族歧视.
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 对黑人的歧视是因为当时需要廉价劳动力，而最廉价的劳动力就是奴隶，为了让黑人成为奴隶就只有让这个种族整个都和人类划清界限，于是出来了种族歧视
<IsoaSFlus> 也许不可能消除，但必须要有人那么做
<IsoaSFlus> 去尝试改变他
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 问题并不复杂，解决很复杂
<IsoaSFlus> 即使明知会失败
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 中国对种族歧视是名抑暗扬，抑是因为这不是好事，扬是为了给老百姓树立假想敌，以转移仇恨
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 没有你说的那么容易. 例如说法权人格的建构, 等等.
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 不是注定失败吧....
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 什么叫法权人格？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我认为中国并没有真正意义上的民族主义和种族歧视, 更多的是宗法和家族, 至少在历史上.
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 满汉分歧不算种族歧视和民族主义？
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> cleamoon: 你还在？！
<cfy> cleamoon: 起这么早。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 包括蒙古和中原的分歧，也算
<cfy> cleamoon: 要么你不是不是＋８时区的。。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 满汉分歧恰恰是反例.
<cleamoon> cfy, 没睡呢
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 你想, 被清朝统治了那么多年
<cleamoon> cfy, 我+1
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 原来有很多反清复明
<cfy> cleamoon: 原来如此。。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 后来变成拥护了
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 你想说什么......
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 反清复明从来就没结束过好不好...这也不是什么反例呀...
<jiero> cleamoon: 精神奴化成功之后，历史的`一切不管了
<jiero> cleamoon: 老百姓可不管那个了～
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 就是说国内的确存在歧视, 但不是种族歧视和民族主义.
<cleamoon> jiero, +1
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 民族主义一直存在 - 是民族习惯指导的
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 那只是把种族歧视给狭义化而已，在国外连地域纷争都应该算种族歧视
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 这种歧视并不是针对种族, 民族这种概念
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  民族歧视通过习惯差异表现 -
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我说不清楚是什么, 但是国内的歧视更多是倾向于实用主义.
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 只要是对某一类人的歧视，而且这种歧视有遗传性就算种族歧视
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 实用主义是由于中国人太多的功利心，但歧视确实是种族歧视
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 歧视妇女也算种族歧视的
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 你硬要这样定义也可以. 随便你怎么定义.
<namoamitabuddha> 不扯淡了, 做事去了.
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 所有人都这么定义...
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 因为不具有严格的遗传性
<cleamoon> 我知道的就只是中国政府随便改定义，以用来洗脑
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 什么不具有严格的遗传性？
<cleamoon> 就比如在国外言论自由指的是出版和宣传的自由，在中国是在大街上小声聊天的自由
<cleamoon> 在国外人的生命权是人对自己的身体有不可侵犯的权力，而在中国是我不能随便杀了你的权力
<mmm007> 算了吧    国内就这样了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 早
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: morning :D
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 你在海外?
<cfy> \rs: 在不在？
<cfy> \rs: 一般haskell都是什么开发环境？用emacs方便不？
<Hamsten> 新年快乐哦，各位！！
<UbuntuTalk> [郑海涛] 大家
<cfy> and?
<IsoaSFlus> >"happy new year"*100
<IsoaSFlus> > "happy new year"*100
<kk> IsoaSFlus, happy new yearhappy new yearhappy new yearhappy new yearhappy new yearhappy
 * cherrot happy new year to all of you
 * kevinyings ?????????
<banban> cfy: 早～
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<cfy> banban: 早啊～
<\rs> 終於還是難忘今宵了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: wordnet 的质量好不?
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 你现在用啥的
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 字典
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: goldendict
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我怀疑有道可能不靠谱所以下次打算会换一个
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 用什么词库
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: goldendict 要导入词库的吧?
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 下次可能要背 8000 个(上限)词, 所以不敢怠慢.
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: orz
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 应该没那么多, 可能有些认识
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 哪裏找詞？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: GRE
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 红宝书
<cfy> \rs: .
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 最早背单词我是一个个查字典
<cfy> \rs: haskell开发环境怎么养？
<cfy> \rs: haskell开发环境怎么样？调试环境怎么样？库怎么样？
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 好難背，看過的都忘了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 后来变成录入单词书上的
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 再后来变成网上查解释
<\rs> cfy: 開發環境不好
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 前两天写了个 ruby 脚本, 自动从 youdao 上抓解释
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 但是发现可能有不靠谱的地方
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 硬背当然困难, 有 anki 这个问题就缓和很多了
<cfy> \rs: 那调试呢？库呢？开发是不是用emacs就差不多达到社区先进水平了？
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: anki 特別在什麼地方上？你爲什麼覺得電子的好？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 可以反复, 循环
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 手工做不到那样
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 根据词汇的熟悉程度
<\rs> cfy: print調試法，ghci 也提供簡易調試功能，不過默認 lazy 求值的調試很不容易
<cfy> \rs: 那ocaml呢？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 写程序有本事不调试
<\rs> cfy: 調試器還不錯。學習比haskell容易，推薦
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 预计寒假把 TOEFL 红宝书全部可以过一遍了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 别傻了，孩子
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 時間真充裕，真有毅力
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 时间不多, 每天大约 1 小时, 背的不多, 30 个
<cfy> \rs: ocaml都用什么软件开发的？你用什么、
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 30 个 new words
<\rs> cfy: emacs，vim那個也能用
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你说我啥别傻?
<cfy> \rs: 听说ocaml没有类型。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: <namoamitabuddha> cfy: 写程序有本事不调试
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: OCaml 强类型
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: coq 就是在 OCaml 的类型推断的基础上的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Lisp 才没有类型呢
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: \rs: Another big difference between ocaml and haskell is that haskell has type
<cfy> classes and ocaml does not.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我记错了? 我怎么记得你学过 ML
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: \rs: type classes是啥。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: type classes
<\rs> 也是 Hindley Milner，Scala據說不是
<namoamitabuddha> Eq a
<namoamitabuddha> 这种
<cfy> 这种干嘛用的？
<\rs> bounded quantification
<cfy> - -!完全听不懂
<namoamitabuddha> 现在还差 233 个单词
<namoamitabuddha> 8 天
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你是要搞什么软件开发了?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我想学学haskell,ocaml或者别的什么
<\rs> cfy: 極力推薦ocaml
<cfy> \rs: 好，那我学ocaml。再给我点什么配置啊，书籍推荐什么的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 纯函数式编程?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: \rs: 类似ocaml,haskell的但是偏向实际工程的
<cfy> ocaml,haskell也可以，我就想求推荐。。。毕竟你们有经验嘛 cc namoamitabuddha \rs
<\rs> cfy: Introduction to Objective Caml，ocaml的oo module要好好看下。現在主流oo都是邪道。我沒有emacs/vim配置
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我没有经验.
<cfy> \rs: 那你用emacs还是vim写ocaml?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好吧
<\rs> cfy: vim
<cfy> \rs: 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你平时是干什么的? 怎么觉得你一直没有事情.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我没有事情。。。。。你一定是在开玩笑。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 一直折腾这个折腾那个的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这。。。。我真的没什么好说的了。。 \rs 你说我折腾么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 前阶段记得刚刚看见你弄 distros
<\rs> cfy: 不算折騰。其他人眼裏你很折騰，比如happyaron
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: distros是什么？
<cley> !help
<stardiviner> 为什么下载不下来这个种子呢？有谁能下载的？帮我下载下，发给我torrent文件。
<stardiviner> https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8118777/TPB_AFK_Youtube_Rip_1080p_%28English_SUB%29
<kk> stardiviner s, ⇪ TPB AFK Youtube Rip 1080p (English SUB) (download torrent) - TPB
<cley> test
<microcai> stardiviner: 下种子要钱的
<kk> cley, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<stardiviner> microcai: 谁说的？
<microcai> stardiviner: 那你自己干嘛不下
<stardiviner> microcai: 下不了啊
<microcai> stardiviner: 没钱怎么下啊
<stardiviner> microcai: 没看见下载要钱啊
<microcai> stardiviner: 那你怎么下不了
<cley> 点点点.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对了, 你在大学里面还是已经工作了?
<ofan> haskell确实缺OO支持
<happyaron> cfy: \rs 更折腾
<happyaron> 两个折腾鬼
<cfy> happyaron: - -!
<jiero> happyaron: 呃。
<jiero> 安静啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> help get more vpn MB/month http://www.iqlinkus.com/home?referral=BA0C414B30FA978593BC2B139B1AC825
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ 智联科技 IQLink
<CyrusYzGTt> help me get more vpn MB/month http://www.iqlinkus.com/home?referral=BA0C414B30FA978593BC2B139B1AC825
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 呃。是你的网站？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ NO
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ this is freeVPN
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  ty
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ty is what mean?
<kaio> thank you
<CyrusYzGTt> kaio§ .. ths
<kaio> CyrusYzGTt, no you should say ty
<CyrusYzGTt> kaio§ OK.. ty
<kaio> XD
<imtxc> hi
<kk> imtxc, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<imtxc> 怎么还这么多人
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> hi
<kk> IsoaSFlus, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<qiu> hi
<kk> qiu, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<qiu> 新手实验一下
<mmm007> 晚上好 0.0
<IsoaSFlus> 晚安好
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<mmm007> 怎么都不出来了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] sed怎么命令和vim那么像？
<\rs> 同宗，ed -> sed,  ed -> ex -> vi -> vim
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: ed 难用的很
<cleamoon> 今天还上网才是真屌丝呢
<namoamitabuddha> 鞭炮响了上网, 鞭炮停了下网
<mmm007> 额....
<cleamoon> .......真·屌丝无双
<\rs> w3 css3-ttransforms涉及matrix還不直接給公式，一點都不清楚
<namoamitabuddha> 最近的确不太幸运, dangdang 上的订书延迟了已经 1 天了
<namoamitabuddha> C++ Primer
<cleamoon> 这首歌不错： http://youtu.be/H8ULIw0Zgaw
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ YouTube - Matisyahu - Jerusalem (Out Of Darkness Comes Light)
<IsoaSFlus> 墙内无力
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 翻。锻炼身体，保卫自己
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 现在么。。。什么歌？
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 就是个歌
<IsoaSFlus> 鄙人对人声很挑的。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 语种？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 猫语
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 英文
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。歌手？
<mmm007> ...网速不给力   半天打不开
<cleamoon> mmm007, 墙内？
<mmm007> 俄...
<mmm007> 你妹   听歌还要翻墙阿
<IsoaSFlus> 你妹。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不听男声的路过
<mmm007> ...
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, .......那你听不了什么了
<mmm007> 无聊的魔方   不会操作  也没个说明书
<cleamoon> mmm007, 魔方还用说明书？
<cfy>  imadper: guru
<cfy> imadper: 乃来啦
<imadper> cfy: 早, 大师
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<IsoaSFlus> 听不了什么没关系，不在乎量
<IsoaSFlus> 质才是王道
<cfy> imadper: 我提交了一个ccl的中文bug,有望merge到ccl1.9 :D
<mmm007> 第一次接触linux  也没个说明书...
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<cfy> open Emacs,and type C-h t
<IsoaSFlus> 鸟哥的私房菜吧
<cfy> then you have the emacs tutor :D
<mmm007> 诶  忘了   找去
<cfy> tutorail
<cfy> tutorial
<cfy> tutor
<mmm007> 第三版..
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 这个质不算太次吧...最有名的唱raggae的人之一
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我不听男声。。。。
<imadper> cfy: bug 还是 patch?
<cfy> imadper: bug+patch
<imadper> cfy: 膜拜!!! 大师!
<cfy> imadper: 不过最终可能不会是我写的代码。。。会被修改。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 这个有可能.
<cfy> imadper: - -!其实很简单的。。。只是因为中文他们不用的缘故。。
<cfy> imadper: ccl1.9还不修复，我受不了了。。就跟了下。。。顺便搞出了patch lol
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 国际化 一般外国佬不在乎的
<imadper> cfy: 膜拜!
<cfy> imadper: 对的。。。明明内部支持。。。一个函数在写的时候，竟然毫不关心。。
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: 过年除了走亲戚。。你还有啥活动么？
<imadper> cfy: 找妹子逛街算不算?
<cfy> imadper: T_T　没妹子。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<mmm007> 放爆竹
<cfy> imadper: 膜拜！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 没妹子。
<imadper> cfy: 没事, 你可以去找汉子...
<cfy> imadper: 才不要。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我不打牌，过年除了上网，都不知道该干嘛了。。。
<mmm007> 屌丝抱着扣脚大汉搂过
<cfy> 平时我都是除了上网不知道干嘛。。
 * imadper 你们对妹子/汉子都没想法的?  cfy ?
<imadper> cfy: 说吧, 你喜欢什么动物?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我除了上网，还踩单车，逛街。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我明显对妹子有想法。。可是。。。
<imadper> cfy: 有想法, 就肯定能找到吧...
<cfy> imadper: 现实是。。。找不到。。
<mmm007> 摇微信
<imadper> cfy: 杭州/南京应该很多妹子的!
<imadper> mmm007: 那都不靠谱.
<mmm007> 他说什么都说  我也是杂俩真有缘分
<cfy> imadper: 。。。
<mmm007> 0.0  至少跟上时代
 * imadper 手机刚刚支持微信, 但是不能摇的飘过..
 * imadper 泪奔....
<cfy> 你要个蛋的微信。。。。。。
<mmm007> 那就在家摇电脑  摇鼠标  摇键盘
<cfy> 都有好几个妹子了。。
<imadper> cfy: 你来广州/北京, 帮你介绍.
<cfy> imadper: 算了。。。异地。。
<imadper> cfy: 杭州的妹子不漂亮?
<mmm007> 异地恋...很流行的
<imadper> cfy: 现在广州还有很多妹子都是超短裙+大白腿的
<cfy> imadper: 我太宅了吧。。。碰不到。。。
<imadper> cfy: ... ... 宅也没关系的!
<imadper> cfy: 还是有办法!
<cfy> imadper: 什么办法？
<cleamoon> 靠，一看新闻告诉下周要下15分米的雪，直接寒了...然后仔细一看，15厘米.......
<imadper> cfy: 以后去厕所, 都去女厕所就好了. 你每次都去男厕所, 怎么会碰得到妹子?!
<cfy> imadper: - -!坏人！！！
<cleamoon> imadper, 好主意
<imadper> cleamoon: lol~
<imadper> cfy: lol
<imadper> cfy: 你去上海很近吧?
<cfy> imadper: yeah
<imadper> cfy: 不去找 \rs 面基?
<cfy> imadper: 我要找妹子！！！
<imadper> cfy: 说不定面基之后, 你就不再需要妹子了.
<cfy> imadper: - -!
<imadper> 好困.....
<cleamoon> cfy, 面基之后你就成功了
<imadper> cleamoon: :-)
<cfy> cleamoon: your sister
<cleamoon> cfy, don't own one
 * imadper 推荐一个软件: plex
<cfy> imadper: whatis plex?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 国内能听 CNN 不
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: don't know
<imadper> cfy: you can play your video which is storged in your PC.
<imadper> cf
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://edition.cnn.com/studentnews/
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 应该不能
<kk> namoamitabuddha s, ⇪ CNN Student News
<imadper> cfy: by using your phone/pad
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我试了几下, 不行, 以为是我的 OS 问题
<cleamoon> na
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 帮忙测试下
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 那必然不是
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 没有抓包, 不敢断定
<cfy> imadper: cool....
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 广义的 OS, 包括 web browser
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 你想听哪个部分？radio？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: it can be opend
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: Student News
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你播放起来了?
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 我能播
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: i don't even installed flash
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 练听力, 我听力太差
<imadper> cfy: and it will re-decode your video if your device can't play it directly.
<cfy> banban: morning
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 你早上说过你在国外
<cfy> imadper: awesome!!!
<imadper> banban: 早.
<banban> cfy: 早
<IsoaSFlus> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-511784f0753e67.96429364.jpg
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 是呀，所以证明linux不是问题
<IsoaSFlus> 这首不错
<imadper> e17
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 不是 linux 问题. 我怀疑我插件或者配置问题.
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 你用的什么浏览器？什么flash插件？
 * imadper 没翻墙, cnn直接浏览..
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 算了, 我还是抓包看下
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 冷场了。。。。嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷
<IsoaSFlus> 我的存在alalalalallalal
<IsoaSFlus> 嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 看上去在下载的样子, 可能是网速慢
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 是什么样的？就是一个圈在转吗？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 黑的
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我用 firebug 看过了
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 有一个下载的网络应用, 一直在下载
<cleamoon> lol
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 0B (...M) 那种
<namoamitabuddha> 只是试听下 CNN Student News
<namoamitabuddha> 估计对我太快了
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 什么太快了？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 语速
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 应该不会，CNN还是比BBC好懂的
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 语速快, 听力不行.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你过了 6 级的应该没问题
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我电脑上有一堆 Scientific America, 60s Science, 基本上完全听不懂.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对了, 你工作了没
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 那个当然比较难
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode.cfm?id=new-antidote-puts-muscle-into-cyani-13-02-08
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ New Antidote Puts Muscle Into Cyanide Defense: Scientific American Podcast
<cleamoon> 这个能听多少？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我一直拿那个听写的, 不是用来听懂的
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 听写什么？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: SSS
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, State Security Service？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 就你给的地址的那种
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: Scientific America
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 你打算在他说的时候整个写下来？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 不是, 是反复重放 + pause
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 主要练习辨音
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, ......那是个很2的练习法
<roylez_> cleamoon: cnn渣渣
<imadper> roylez_: mplayer在新的arch里面挂了?
<roylez_> imadper: 我用的是mplayer-vaapi
<imadper> roylez_: 哦, 要是flash的vaapi那个能用就好了..
 * imadper 想看十二生肖
<\rs> 東方衛視……
<imadper> \rs: 东方卫视? 上海东方卫视? 在播放十二生肖?
<\rs> imadper: 不知道十二生肖
<imadper> \rs: ... 害我白开心一场, 差点儿跑过去开电视~~
<banban> jiero: roylez_ 早～
<jiero> banban:  早安
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好无聊
<jiero> Ein 帮我翻译英文词典。
<jiero> banban Ein http://wordnet.cherrot.com/editor/search/by-word/suitor
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet [editor]
<jiero> 恩。正在翻译嗯嗯。
<jiero> http://www.npr.org/2012/06/08/154457233/how-do-introverts-share-ideas
<banban> 你找了份啥工作啊，jiero
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: TED Radio Hour: Susan Cain: How Do Introverts Share Ideas? : NPR
<jiero> banban: 什么都没找
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我英语初中水平。。。
<jiero> banban: 对了你在哪个大学？
<jiero> Ein 恩。不在意，你可以验证我的翻译。
<jiero> 无限增加候选。
<banban> jiero: 学校不好。。亲。。。
<banban> jiero: 你干嘛呀。。。。
<jiero> banban: 不知道啊。
<banban> jiero: 额。。。
<cfy`> jiero: 你是不是上次问大家要照片？
<jiero> cfy`: 是啊。
 * imadper duo2010 演唱会. 
<cfy`> jiero: 根据XXX协议。。。
<cfy`> imadper: - -!
<imadper> cfy`: 要听不? 给你种子.
<jiero> cfy`:  ？什么协议啊。
<jiero> cfy`: 根据协议，我不会把你的照片公开。
<roylez_> cfy`: 你信呆鼠就死定了
<imadper> iconv -f GB18030 -t utf-8  陈奕迅.-.\[DUO.陈奕迅2010演唱会.Disc.1\].专辑.\(FLAC\).cue > 陈奕迅.-.\[DUO.陈奕迅2010演唱会.Disc.1\].专辑.\(FLAC\).cue  会把cue文件弄空... 坑爹!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cfy`> roylez_: - -!
<cfy`> jiero: 我要 banban 的，我要 roylez 的
<roylez_> jiero: 我也要 banban 的
<jiero> cfy`:  roylez 不给。
<cfy`> imadper: 算了，我都是用QQ音乐听老哥。。。。
<imadper> cfy`: 你没见过 roylez的?
<cfy`> imadper: 没。。。。
<imadper> cfy`: 我也都是听老歌.
<jiero> roylez_ banban的你自己问
<cfy`> jiero: 根据协议。。。我觉得应该看看
<imadper> cfy`: 去看主席的博客呀
<imadper> cfy`: http://roylez.heroku.com/
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<jiero> cfy`: 笨蛋。协议是双方的，你在签订协议者之外。。。
<cfy`> imadper: 那。。 banban 的呢？
<cfy`> imadper: 哪里有 roylez 的照片？
<imadper> cfy`: 问她要吧, 不过是妹子, 不一定愿意给你
<cfy`> 80后，蜗居上海，PhD。物理、机械、生物、金融均有涉猎，现今靠IT吃饭。会一点zsh，曾玩过Python，又迷上Ruby。Linux重度依赖，PowerVM轻度喜爱。江湖人称“金主席”。
<cfy`> 碉堡了呀。。。。
<cfy`> 主席履历
<imadper> cfy`: 我擦, 我记得见过呀...
<imadper> cfy`: 那就是twitter...
<cfy`> imadper: - -!
<cfy`> imadper: are you kidding me?
<imadper> cfy`: 记错了....
<imadper> https://twitter.com/roylez/status/296216580726063104  cfy`
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Twitter / roylez: 解放区第一推
<imadper> cfy`: 这个是神和主席gaoji推.
<cfy`> imadper: roylez_: 这种低分辨率的照片。。。。。看上去都一样，有木有！！！！
<banban> roylez_:  cfy 太神奇了吧
<cfy`> banban: - -!
<cfy> banban: 我怎么神奇了？
<jiero> roylez_ 新年拍新照啊。
<banban> cfy: 你要我的啥呀
<cfy> imadper: 快来一起玩weibo...
<cfy> banban: PP啊
<jiero> banban: 照片。
<imadper> cfy: 我给注销了呀...
<roylez_> jiero: 照你的呆鼠妹
<cfy> imadper: 新注册一个。。。
<banban> cfy:  我去。。。。。。
<roylez_> banban: 照片
<cfy> imadper: 然后我来给你引荐lisper么。。
<imadper> cfy: 我的ex来weibo找我, current就让我注销了... 偷偷注册不好...
<jiero> roylez_ 额。。。我妹的照片我有上百张了。
<roylez_> jiero: 给看看
<cfy> imadper: 我记住你了
<imadper> cfy: ?
 * cfy 温拿 -> imadper 
<imadper> 温拿啥意思?
<cfy> imadper: 照照镜子，你就知道了
<imadper> cfy: .... 还是不知道...
<cfy> imadper: #define 温拿 imadeper
<cfy> imadper: #define 温拿 imadper
<imadper> ....................................
<imadper> #define cfy 大拿
<cfy> #undefine cfy
<banban> roylez_: 你要啥照片哦～
<imadper> .............................................................
<roylez_> banban: 妹子照片
<banban> roylez_: 谁是妹子？
<roylez_> banban: 你不是么？
<banban> roylez_:  嘿嘿～
<roylez_> banban: 老实上缴吧
<cfy> mosesofmason怎么又能进来了？
<imadper> 不知道谁给unban了.
<imadper> 不对...
<jiero> banban roylez_ 给。 http://i.imgur.com/IRWGEJ9.jpg
<imadper> jiero: 这是你?
<jiero> imadper: 我妹
<roylez_> jiero: 你妹？
<imadper> jiero: 哦. cute.
<jiero> imadper: 和我小时候很像。
<imadper> jiero: :-)
<cfy> jiero: are you kidding me?
<jiero> cfy: ？
<cleamoon> jiero, 对眼..............?
<roylez_> jiero: 现在小孩看电视多了，容易对眼啊
<jiero> cleamoon:  对。我到3岁都对眼。
<cfy> 小萝莉，只有 roylez_ 喜欢 cc imadper jiero
 * imadper 其实我也喜欢... 但是这个太小了... 
<cleamoon> ........
<imadper> cfy: 你也发现他是坏席了
<jiero> cfy: 为啥？我小时候就喜欢摸小萝莉 - 软呼呼的。
<cfy> jiero: 不不。年龄问题。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 不过是摸脸。
<jiero> cfy: 哦。
<cfy> roylez_: 大叔新年好
<cfy> :D
<cfy> imadper: 是滴
<imadper> roylez_: 怪大叔!~ lol
<jiero> roylez_ 恩。玩平板的小孩子。
<jiero> cleamoon:  上照片啊。
<jiero> imadper: 对了，还有你哦。照片交出来吧。
<cfy> imadper: 为啥你这个会被现任发现？不科学啊
<jiero> cfy:  蹭饭的，给张新近照片
<imadper> cfy: sigh, 一言难尽...
<cfy> jiero: 我看看
<jiero> cfy: 。。。我让你给。。。
<jiero> cfy: 哦。你在找的意思么。。。
<imadper> 睡觉去了, 晚安各位.
<cfy> jiero: 对的
<cleamoon> jiero, 我照片：http://img3.douban.com/lpic/s10299848.jpg
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<imadper> cleamoon: 你张的挺帅.
<cleamoon> 当然
<cfy> cleamoon: we are serious...
 * imadper 现在这个年代, 还是女孩子帅气一些呀!
<lainme> imadper: 相应的是，这么可爱，肯定是男孩子？
<roylez_> cleamoon: 你姚家的？
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡，你ac看多了
<imadper> lainme: 恩.
<lainme> roylez_: 肯定没您多
<cleamoon> roylez_, 我姚家井的~
<roylez_> lainme: 我最近没看了，整晚上都开会...
<cfy> jiero: 上QQ我就穿给你
<cfy> jiero: 上QQ传给你
<jiero_> lainme: 。
<cleamoon> 帅气的女人：http://news.xinhuanet.com/ent/2009-04/05/xinsrc_102040605092856278105.jpg
<cleamoon> ac是什么？
<lainme> cleamoon: acfun.tv
<alvin_rxg> Title: AcFun弹幕视频网 新年快乐！ (@ acfun.tv)
<cherrot> jiero, 竟然换nick了
<jiero> cherrot: 嘿，看样子，你那性格和我的是比较合得来。
<banban> jiero 你要那么多人的照片干嘛
<cleamoon> 哦
<cleamoon> 小宅们都来了
<cherrot> jiero, 我自己打得分和我根据生活经验得出的结论不一致
<jiero> banban: 好奇好玩。
<cherrot> jiero, yunfan 一个人的照片就够你好奇的了
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。你是怎么打分的啊？不是用自己处事方式回答吗？
<jiero> cherrot: 额。不是他的照片到处贴么。
<cfy> jiero: banban: jiero要建立数据，方便以后跨省追捕 cc roylez_ cherrot
<cfy> banban: jiero要建立数据库，方便以后跨省追捕 cc roylez_ cherrot
<banban> jiero 你妹妹的眼睛挺像你的
<cherrot> jiero, 是根据处事方式做的判断，可看下面的分析后，我觉得我的判断有误
<jiero> lainme cfy roylez banban http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%82%81%E7%88%BE%E6%96%AF-%E5%B8%83%E9%87%8C%E6%A0%BC%E6%96%AF%E6%80%A7%E6%A0%BC%E5%88%86%E9%A1%9E%E6%B3%95
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: 邁爾斯-布里格斯性格分類法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cherrot> jiero, 我是习惯从碎片到整体的思维方式
<cherrot> jiero, 做事前先考虑细节
<jiero> cherrot: 那个只是性格倾向，未必是真的处事方式。
<cherrot> jiero, 哦
<jiero> cherrot: 是倾向 - 不过我的几乎全部正中。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 就那一个不太确定
<cfy> jiero: 我一直以为你比我小。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 我人格分裂 哈哈
<cherrot> cfy, ...
<jiero> cfy: 额。我一直说我比你大。我比adam小。。。
<jiero> cfy: 贵人多忘事。。。
<cfy> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cleamoon> 你们都多大？
<jiero> cleamoon: 都比你大。孩子
<cleamoon> .......
<cleamoon> 这可不一定
<lainme> cleamoon: 几年级？
<cleamoon> 别问年级，我学语言来得
<jiero> cleamoon: 那你今年 20.
<jiero> cleamoon:  所以还是最小的
<cleamoon> 21
<jiero> 哦。过年了
<jiero> 前天说的话就是20
<cleamoon> 才不是....
<cleamoon> 你们怎么算的年级呀
<lainme> 年轻人……
<jiero> cleamoon: 你可以试着指着任何一个人。
<cfy> cleamoon: 20?
<cfy> cleamoon: 20?!
 * cherrot 人格分裂。。。
<cfy> cleamoon: 小孩子好
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cleamoon> ..........
<CyrusYzGTt> hjnnj
<cleamoon> 老梆子们好
<CyrusYzGTt> kjkjkkm jkhjhkjkjk
<lainme> cleamoon: 随便算。我觉得不说小学/中学，只说年级，恐怕是大学生。说的，肯定比我小。
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin also broken ,..
<cleamoon> 你们都工作了？
<jiero> cleamoon: 额。除了我这样最差劲的。。都工作了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: fedora?
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ yeah
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐加油，你很棒的
<cleamoon> jiero, 你没毕业？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: gnome 的问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ f18 x86_64 gnome3.6
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ bingo
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: g4u
 * jiero 拥有不稳定工资，和可以随时找到月薪 几千的工作的 可能性。 但是不想干那些。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: fcitx + environment variables set in ~/.profile or any other file you like
<cleamoon> jiero, .......你是干什么的？
<jiero> happyaron: 谢谢 哈皮
<jiero> cleamoon: 我？我是无业游民。
<cherrot> jiero, 差劲不差劲没有标准的亲 罗姐加油
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ubuntu和debian都把集成关了，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ linyin jie .. I do not know how to config.. /
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: fedora我没那么大能量，这个事情办不到。
<cherrot> happyaron, 嗨皮在呀
<happyaron> cherrot: hi
<cherrot> happyaron, 哈喽～
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:   .profile ？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,, hao ba ,, I try other thing ,, maybe use pinyinlish
<cleamoon> jiero, .......你不是说有不稳定工资吗？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. sea nor konw
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 入伙kde吧，或者入伙 fcitx吧，或者两个都入伙吧
<jiero> cleamoon: 哦。帮我舅舅管理ebay店铺，他付我工资。。。
<crack> - -
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 换debian/ubuntu也是个好选择
<crack> - -拼音加英语？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 反正 fedora + gnome + ibus 现在应该是很难搞定
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ not like kde,, fcitx I install .. but I do not know how to use and config ,, not start
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  重新说问题？
<cherrot> 上次谁说哪个频道有simsimi的bot来着？
<cleamoon> jiero, 哦......
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. I no sat
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. I no say
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 直接语音吧。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 成家了？
<banban> happyaron: 小蓉头～
<jiero> lainme: 谢谢 - 说道语音的话。。。
<happyaron> banban: banban 姐
<jiero> cleamoon: 额。没有啊。我对男女之事几乎没啥兴趣。。。
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: use fcitx-configtool. Also set environment variables GTK_IM_MODDULE, and XMODIFIERS.
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ no what sound shu ru fa ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ..
<cleamoon> jiero, ...........真屌丝女
<banban> happyaron: 最近没见着你女朋友呀～
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 语音求助
<jiero> cleamoon: ？
<crack> - -irc可以用语音？
<happyaron> banban: 她这几天上网不方便
<lainme> ……
<happyaron> crack: 语音识别成汉字么。。。
<banban> happyaron: 哦
<cleamoon> jiero, 那么老还没兴趣，是不是该查查了？
<crack> happyaron, 不知0 0
<CyrusYzGTt> irc can not sound talk
<jiero> cleamoon: 额。说实在的。兴趣不太大啊。关键是大脑，你要是女的我就要了。
<crack> 那怎么用语音求助- -
<jiero> crack: 用 gtalk。。。
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 说拼音...你那英文没几个能懂的........
<jiero> crack: 默认安装 empathy
<cleamoon> jiero, ........你不是女的吗？
<jiero> cleamoon: 我是男的啊。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。。。。。
<crack> jiero, 好深奥的说。
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ hao ba ,, zhi yao alvin_rxg bu dan chu ,,
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *I!'BBiY*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cleamoon> jiero, ...........那为什么都管你叫罗姐？
<crack> = =
<luojie-dune> cleamoon: 因为这样。
<crack> = =你还是说英文吧，拼音还费劲。
<luojie-dune> crack: 他英文不习惯。
<cleamoon> ......................
<crack> luojie-dune, 看拼音好复杂- -！！
<luojie-dune> crack: 对啊。。。
<happyaron> cleamoon: alvin_rxg 会自动识别拼音的。。。
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 你个坏家伙！！！
<crack> pin yin hui zi dong shi bie？
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 装 fireinput去
<crack> = =不会啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ .. luojie ,, I in use xchat
<cleamoon> happyaron, 所以才该用拼音...
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 笨，不会复制粘贴？
<cleamoon> 这里有真妹子吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ .. I type world very slow,, gan jue hen ma fan
<crack> 不清楚有没有妹纸，蹲了几天了，没看见过一个妹纸= =
<crack> 卧槽。。中英合璧。
<cleamoon> it is really important to learn English...
<crack> 肯定- -
<crack> - -可以和外国佬扯蛋。
<happyaron> cleamoon: 这会儿就有妹纸在。
<cleamoon> happyaron, 你？
<happyaron> 你可以猜猜看谁是。
<crack> 0.0妹纸在那？
<happyaron> cleamoon: 显然不可能。。。
<crack>  8 8，我说我是妹纸你们信么？
<happyaron> crack: 自己找
<crack> happyaron, 71个人，怎么找0 0
<happyaron> 这个我不负责啊
<cleamoon> crack, 一个一个问
<happyaron> 但我确定是真的有。。。
<luojie-dune> crack: ä¿¡
<\rs> kleene's recursion theorem可以構造quine
<crack> luojie-dune, - -好吧，我自己都不信。
<cfy> crack: 你白蹲了
<cleamoon> \rs, 怎么蹦出这么一句.....
<\rs> cleamoon: 躺在牀上看電視玩電腦，偶爾無聊一下……
<cfy> - -!
<cleamoon> \rs, ..............
<crack> cfy, 为嘛- -
<crack> MMM007, 007傻屌
<MMM007> crack 童话SB
<crack> MMM007, 鸟蛋。
<\rs> cfy: http://news.dbanotes.net/
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Startup News
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<BigOne> 话说，终于搞定在emacs下输入中文的问题了。
<cfy>  - -!
<happyaron> cfy 都搞定好几年了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你需要vim
<BigOne> cfy: 貌似是因为某个字体没有安装造成的，悲剧了。
<BigOne> 然后，从scim转到了fcitx，因为通过查看ps的记录，貌似fcitx消耗内存更少一点。
<cfy> happyaron: BigOne: 不不，问题是，什么时候emacs都成有问题了？
<cfy> happyaron: BigOne: 顶多是字体配置问题吧，我有个字体设置字体设置函数。。。
<cfy> BigOne: 你这么缺内存？！
<BigOne> cfy: 因为精简系统造成的，我这边用的是gentoo，然后貌似少装一个字体，然后在emacs下就调不出中文输入法
<cfy> BigOne: - -!
<cfy> BigOne: gentoo还精简啊。。。。
<BigOne> cfy: 这个么～是按照精简的方式安装的。
<BigOne> 感觉gentoo用起来还是可以的。cfy，你用的什么系统？
<cfy> BigOne: 哦。是不能太全。。。编译。。。。。
<cfy> BigOne: OS X,公司电脑用得ubuntu
<cfy> 以后有空准备也换成gentoo
<BigOne> cfy: ubuntu很省心
<cfy> BigOne: 还好，一般来说比较省心了。。
<BigOne> cfy: 用了BSD回过头再看gentoo觉得已经好很多了。
<cfy> BigOne: 看上去比较漂亮，不用自己费心配
<BigOne> cfy: 我用的是ubuntu lts 的mini光盘装的，所以没什么好看不好看的。
<BigOne> cfy: 这边的话，我基本用的是fvwm，本来想换fluxbox的，但是感觉内存消耗比fvwm大，配置的灵活性也不好，所以还是没用。
<cfy> BigOne: 真是折腾啊。。我果然老了么。。
<happyaron> BigOne: 哥，内存很便宜的。
<BigOne> cfy: 也就开始折腾一下，对于这种系统，折腾完之后，就基本定期update就好了。
<cfy> happyaron: +1
<BigOne> happyaron: 主要是想看看一个定制的系统能对内存消耗减少多少。
<happyaron> BigOne: 看那些小型嵌入式系统咯
<cfy> 别。。。
<cfy> BigOne: 内核+应用程序嘛。。。
<cfy> 有什么区别么？
<cfy> SB os x 一个内核500MB内存 cc ofan
<happyaron> 真没感觉有啥好折腾的，能用就行了呗。
<cfy> 你妹啊。。。
<cfy> happyaron: +1
<ofan> cfy: 7.8M Aug 25 03:49 mach_kernel
<BigOne> 好吧，只是想折腾一下。有时候人就是那么奇怪
<ofan> cfy: 你啥山寨os x
<cfy> ofan: 内存！！！！
<cfy> ofan: kernel_task
<BigOne> 没有选择实在很痛苦,有太多的选择反而也会很痛苦
<ofan> cfy: 这有啥问题
<happyaron> BigOne: 选择恐惧症
<cfy> ofan: 一个内核要这么多内存干啥？
<happyaron> BigOne: 主要是有好几个选择，但没一个行的时候，才痛苦。
<ofan> cfy: 我这有190M
<BigOne> happyaron: 没那么夸张吧，只是有点定制强迫症。
<ofan> cfy: 因为需要
<cfy> ofan: 你这怎么这么小.。。。
<cfy> ofan: linux一般用掉多少？怎么看？
<ofan> processes: 239, threads: 1327
<happyaron> OSX太难用了，你们竟然忍受得了。
<ofan> cfy: 貌似看不到
<happyaron> 但我承认它有不少好的地方，但是的确男用。
<happyaron> 难用
<BigOne> happyaron: 传说osx不是以用户体验著称？
<cfy> 扯淡吧。。。
<ofan> cfy: 貌似有个kernel proc，忘了
<cfy> BigOne: 好东西不用广告也有人用
<cfy> 差东西广告满天飞。。。我们也不想用
<ofan> http://nixos.org/nixos/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: About NixOS
<cfy> linux肯定有体验差得地方
<cfy> 但是没人敢骂
<cfy> 但是OS X是付费的，随意你随便骂
<BigOne> cfy: 我敢说linux很垃圾
<cfy> BigOne: 哈哈哈哈哈后
<cfy> BigOne: 哈哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> BigOne: 还行吧，但是有点过时了
 * cfy 竟然有人说linux很垃圾。。。我笑死了
<BigOne> cfy: 如果不是因为linux驱动支持好的话，我想我目前也不会选择。
<BigOne> cfy: 主要是因为发行版太多了，有些混乱。
<crack> = =linux对显卡支持好么？
<crack> = =新学linux表示不太懂的说。
<ofan> cabal真尼玛难用
<cfy> ofan: - -!
<BigOne> crack: 比起BSD的话,Linux算是支持不错的。
<cfy> BigOne: crack: 我的工作机器就有ubuntu的logo贴在上面。。你说好用不好用？
<crack> = =那为什么在linux下游戏那么少呢？
<happyaron> BigOne: debian/ubuntu is your friend
<\rs> nix 有個 guile 版本
<BigOne> cfy: 我是说从某方面说
<crack> = =backtrack也是朋友
<luojie-dune> crack: 游戏多数是为了赚钱的。理由唯一。
<\rs> cfy: 四年前就來過？
<cfy> \rs: 这。。。。。看到我微薄了？
<happyaron> cfy: 还行吧。。。那个总不能平时天天就用着啊
<crack> luojie-dune, - -那为什么很多公司都不对linux做游戏开发？
<happyaron> crack: ^^^
<luojie-dune> crack: 。。。还用问么。。。
<luojie-dune> crack: 去学经济去。。。
<crack> luojie-dune, = =好吧，就是不太懂才想请教下。
<cfy> crack: 没市场，不过现在好多了
<hrzhu> 電腦不只是用來玩遊戲的。。
 * cfy 用linux,绝对不坑。。。
<crack> 我知道电脑不只是用来玩游戏- -
<hrzhu> 別人問我爲什麼用linux我一般都會自嘲說買不起Windows = =
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<crack> 我记得我在哪看过帖子，说linux对显卡支持如果有windows那样好，也会火= =
<cfy> linux还不火？
<IsoaSFlus> linux要显卡干什么
<cfy> 你还想怎么火？
<BigOne> crack: 我觉得可能是因为运行环境比较多变吧。
<crack> = =不是，游戏。
<cfy> 个人机器需要商业推动啊
<crack> - -老师们勿喷..我只是问问。
<hrzhu> 然後下一句一般是被反問你怎麼不用盜版 然後優越感油然而生= =
<cfy> ubuntu不是已经在推了么
<crack> - -老师们觉得以后ubuntu会不会对网游发展。
<hrzhu> 我覺得ubuntu普及率相當高了
<cfy> 用的人多，自然会开发
<luojie-dune> crack: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E6%9B%B4%E5%A4%9A%E7%8E%B0%E5%AE%9E%E7%9A%84%E8%A7%A3%E7%AD%94
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ ti: 一个相对独立的文化 - Ubuntu中文
<BigOne> crack: 其实当年我和你的想法有点像，我也说买不起windows，但毕业论文你总要用word写吧，坑爹的通知什么的都是word和excel。
<cfy> linux本身不坑，还很好用，所以很有前途
<cfy> 年轻人不要太极端
<happyaron> cfy: 你也是年轻人
<cfy> 不要选择拥抱linux,就打死windows
<crack> 我现在在努力的学linux = =
<cfy> 你就不能linux和windows一起用？！
<crack> = =linux觉得比windwos有趣些。
<BigOne> cfy: 我在考虑linux的血统问题
<happyaron> BigOne: 我gf的论文都是tex排的。。。
<cfy> BigOne: 我已经不考虑血统了
<cfy> happyaron: - -! gf .....想了半天。。。才想起来。。。
<happyaron> 不过真心觉得Office是良心产品
<crack> 是一起用的。。因为在ubuntu里面很多东西都不知道，怕弄不回来。。一般在vm里运行ubuntu
<cfy> happyaron: 这只能说你学校比较好
<BigOne> happyaron: 好吧，我的也是。
<happyaron> cfy: 我gf学校好。。
 * cfy 论文能用tex排的。。。
 * cfy 真幸福
<happyaron> cfy: 她们老师因为知道她不用Office，都会把文件存成RTF或者PDF给她
 * cfy 好学校
<luojie-dune> cfy: 你老了
<cfy> happyaron: 你换gf了么？
<happyaron> cfy: 没啊
 * cfy 学校好就是不一样啊！！！！！！！！！！！
 * cfy 真受打击。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我已经了老了
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> luojie-dune: 对的
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 都要毕业了的cfy
<crack> 老师们多大了？
<cfy> 等你用office排完一篇论文。。。。
<cfy> 你就哭吧。。。。。
<cfy> 真不好用。。。。。。
<luojie-dune> cfy: 额。不用排吧。
<hrzhu> 除了中國的學校 國外只要稍微好點的學校都不會只用doc的吧
<cfy> 当时我就想。。。。你妹的！！！！
<cfy> luojie-dune: 不排？那你别想毕业了
<BigOne> cfy: 其实还好啦，如果里面有N多数学方程式等，那就很的给跪了
<luojie-dune> cfy: 自动排好啊。
<cfy> BigOne: 不止
<cleamoon> 我们这里要求用latex，doc是不允许的
<cfy> luojie-dune: 高级。。。。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 你帮我排？我给你钱
<luojie-dune> cfy: 你写什么就给个属性不是？
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 没那么简单的。。。
<cfy> BigOne: 各种要求。。。弄死人了。 。。。。
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 额是吗？
<cfy> 你不知道word有多SB。。。。。。
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 嗯
<BigOne> cleamoon: 当年数学教案必须用latex写～
<hrzhu> 只給用latex也不太合理 排版軟件不止latex吧
<cfy> luojie-dune: 别提了。。。
 * cfy 唉。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * luojie-dune 当时简单的就用了 OpenOffice.org。。。
 * cfy 想起来还要拍毕业论文。。。。就伤心。。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 天真。。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 比如，目录，页数要罗马字体，什么页脚，页眉。。。高死人了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 想起来我还好多课就桑心
<luojie-dune> cfy: 那些不都是插入？
<happyaron> cfy: 要不我替你排论文，你替我上课吧
<roylez_> luojie-dune: 渣渣渣
<cfy> happyaron: 你多幸福啊。。。大学课不是打酱油的么？
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 乐乐抱抱我
<cfy> happyaron: word哦？你想清楚
<BigOne> cfy: 同感～然后你排好之后，再告诉你，要换个字体什么的。彻底崩溃
<happyaron> cfy: 还行吧。。。问题是课多啊
<happyaron> cfy: 多如牛毛啊
<happyaron> cfy: 苦逼通信啊
<cfy> BigOne: 有时候，我根本呃弄不出那个效果啊。。。。。难道我手打？
 * cfy 别和我提word排版。。。
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席好
<luojie-dune> cfy 发我一份你的word排版看看？
<BigOne> cfy: latex也有局限性的。
<luojie-dune> cfy: 没那么难吧。
<cfy> BigOne: 我们老师也说他的格式也是当时弄出来了。。。以后再也弄不出来了。。。
<BigOne> happyaron: 我觉得latex是注重内容的，格式的话，后期处理，还是很不错的。
<happyaron> cfy: word也有模板嘛
<cfy> luojie-dune: 你有机会的。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 这东西太高级。。。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 没人会用。。。
<happyaron> BigOne: 其实我不大会用latex，我一般用ConTeXt
<happyaron> cfy: ：）
<BigOne> cfy: 应该说，我电脑上libreoffice可以不装，但latex是必须的
<piggybox> word还好吧，给O'reily写书它就支持doc和docbook两种格式模版
<cfy> BigOne: :D
<luojie-dune> 一边写一边赋予 style？
<cfy> 我现在工作是org mode->tex->pdf
<happyaron> cfy: 。。。
<luojie-dune> 吃饭有、
<happyaron> cfy: 高级货啊
<luojie-dune> cfy: 。。。
<happyaron> org mode
<cfy> happyaron: - -!
 * cfy 完全可以自动化。。。。。。。
<\rs> ConTeXt 高級貨
<happyaron> cfy: 教程交出来
<luojie-dune> cfy:  殂分鱼。
<crack> = =irc的好友怎么看？
<cfy> happyaron: 其实简单。。英文不含有中文。。。。
<happyaron> \rs: ...
<BigOne> cfy: 我目前的话，整理东西都会用latex
<cfy> happyaron: 其实简单。。因为不含有中文。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 带中文的呢。
<cfy> luojie-dune: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道，可能需要hack一下。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 榨菜
<hrzhu> latex只停留在用別人寫的模板的能力上。
<cfy> roylez_: 席席
 * luojie-dune 摸摸卖萌的roylez_
<roylez_> hrzhu: 曾经用 ConTeXt 写毕业论文，如今只用 LyX 的现成模板
<crack> - -老师们说的都是应用程序吧。
<luojie-dune> lyx啥的要好大啊。
<luojie-dune> tex类的
<cfy> crack: 对的
<happyaron> roylez_: lyx咋用。。。
<luojie-dune> 你们都是理科。。。我都用不上几个公式，就OOo结束了
<roylez_> happyaron: 就不告诉你，气死你
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 。。。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 不是公式的问题！！！！！！！
<cfy> luojie-dune: 是排版，排版！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<happyaron> roylez_: 算了吧。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 我上次排死我的。。。。。就没有一个公式！！！！！！！！
<hrzhu> 我用texlive 2012貌似安裝包要接近一個G
<cfy> hrzhu: 那又怎么样？！
<cfy> hrzhu: 买不起硬盘？
<roylez_> luojie-dune: 你现在就 “蛋蛋o” 结束了
<happyaron> hrzhu: 相当于花一块钱呗。
<crack> cfy, 谢谢老师指点，我去看鸟哥的linux去= =。
<cfy> SSD也没那么贵。。。。
<cfy> hrzhu: 用word简直要弄死人了。。。
<hrzhu> 我只是沒想到這東西會那麼大的
<happyaron> 鸟哥的书现在没啥可看的了。。。
<luojie-dune> cfy: 额，是什么，直接默认style不行么。
<cfy> happyaron: 还是不错的。。。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 那么0分
<happyaron> cfy: 额，觉得那东西实在过时了。。。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 我们差学校。。。就注重排版。。。。
<crack> 鸟哥的书不好么？
<luojie-dune> cfy: 要求排版一样的？
<cfy> happyaron: 我觉得还好啊。。。。那些东西很多年没变过了吧
<cfy> luojie-dune: 废话。。。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 排版排死
<luojie-dune> cfy: 要一样的排版的话直接复制别人的style应用不就行了？
<luojie-dune> lol
<cfy> luojie-dune: 有这么高级？我是word!!!!!!!!
<luojie-dune> cfy: 有啊。
<happyaron> cfy: 对初学的人来说感觉不咋好。。。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 根本不是麻烦的问题！！！！！！！
<cfy> happyaron: luojie-dune: 是我更本设置不出那种效果。。。
<cfy> happyaron: luojie-dune: 好像设置好了。。。动下。。。又没了！！！！！！
<cfy> 你妹啊！！！！！！！！！！
<happyaron> 。。。。。
<piggybox> 别激动
<cfy> 你们没有这种感觉么。。。！！！！！！！！！
<luojie-dune> cfy: 重新应用那个style啊。你妹啊。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 哪有style给你啊。。。。。
<cfy> luojie-dune: 只有格式的文字说明。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我宁可现在准备毕业排论文，也不想天天陪老师瞎折腾。
<luojie-dune> cfy: 用 OOo/LibreO读 Word
<cfy> luojie-dune: 这能解决问题？
<cfy> happyaron: .....
<luojie-dune> cfy: 能导入style 。。。
 * cfy 洗漱睡觉去。。。。。年纪大了。。。早点睡。。
<luojie-dune> cfy: 然后同类的直接应用。
<luojie-dune> 就全变了
<cfy> luojie-dune: 大叔，睡觉了
<cfy> luojie-dune: 到时候找你
<luojie-dune> cfy: 孩子，睡吧。
<hrzhu> 國內本科生的論文其實都是垃圾 沒什麼技術含量的 打印出來純粹浪費紙張
<hrzhu> 走走形式而已
<luojie-dune> hrzhu: 全世界都是一样
<luojie-dune> hrzhu: 都把本科生的文章当无用的垃圾
<hrzhu> 對 全世界都一樣
<luojie-dune> 或者说 bachelor 的文章都没人当回事
<piggybox> 地球炮啊
<luojie-dune> 老师告诉我，别提什么真的新的观点，那些是给硕士博士的特权。
<luojie-dune> piggybox: 反例欢迎
<hrzhu> 不過比爾蓋子本科的時候發表了一片算法方面的文章 而且還是第一作者
<happyaron> 牛人总是有牛逼之处的，德布罗意的论文还就那么一点儿呢。。。
<cfy> talk is cheap,show me the  codes
<luojie-dune> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> talk is cheap,show me the code
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> cfy: 你还不睡，说话都错乱了
<luojie-dune> cfy: code is cheap, show me the cash
<cfy> luojie-dune: T_T
<happyaron> cfy: 话说，你是学EE的吧？
<happyaron> cfy: 如果是的话我有非常多的课和你一样。。。所以将来要靠你了哈。
<luojie-dune> cfy
<luojie-dune> cfy: 你是 happyaron 的未来
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 罗姐这话说得怎么好怪。。。
<hrzhu> code produce cash like those dollar signs in facebook's scripts
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 双关语 其实很好玩的
 * luojie-dune 自己找趣
<cleamoon> cfy, 你是学ee的？
<luojie-dune> cleamoon:  human action pattern = habit =the unconscious   http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/be/Structural-Iceberg.svg/240px-Structural-Iceberg.svg.png
<luojie-dune> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unconscious_mind
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ t: Unconscious mind - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<luojie-dune> further reading
 * BigOne 记得以前有一条编辑指令叫ee的，是不是？
<cleamoon> luojie-dune, so, habits are equal with the unconsicious
<cfy> cleamoon: 为啥我是学EE的？
<cleamoon> cfy, 因为刚才有人这么说....
<luojie-dune> cleamoon:  not sure.
<cfy> happyaron: 你啥专业的额？
<cfy> happyaron: 你啥专业的？
<cfy> cleamoon: 是的。。
<cleamoon> cfy, .........ee好玩吗
<cfy> cleamoon: 还行
<luojie-dune> o.
<luojie-dune> habit is just part of it
<cleamoon> cfy, 主要学什么？
<cfy> cleamoon: E.E.
<cleamoon> cfy, ......ee主要是什么？
<cfy> cleamoon: E.E.
<cfy> cleamoon: 没什么主要的呀
<cfy> cleamoon: 嵌入式吧
<hrzhu> cs的表示稍微沾點ee邊的課我都學不進 暫時只關心軟件不關心硬件
<cleamoon> cfy, .....国内学的？
<cfy> cleamoon: 对的
<happyaron> cfy: 通信的
<cfy> happyaron: cool
<luojie-dune> 。。。真讨厌。完全看不懂的英文缩写
<cfy> happyaron: 和我不相关哦
<cfy> happyaron: 隔行如隔山。。
<happyaron> cfy: 大一大二基本和电子没区别，大三开始一半通信一半电子
<happyaron> cfy: 大四上修家电，大四下毕设
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 修家电。。。
<cfy> happyaron: cool...
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 嗯。。。如果只看课程里的，基本上就是修小家电、装宽带的水平。
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 和 yunfan一起玩大家电？
<happyaron> 他学啥的？
<cfy> happyaron: 你现在大几了？
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 他喜欢搞那些。1
<cfy> happyaron: 学电子的超多的。。。。。。你不用怕孤单。。。
<cfy> 真多。。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 一
<cfy> 到处都是学电子的。。。。。
<luojie-dune> cfy: 是么。这里也就你吧。。。
<cfy> 受不了了。。。。。
<happyaron> lol
<cfy> luojie-dune: 你在开玩笑么？
<cfy> E.E.
<luojie-dune> cfy: 我真的不知道。
<cfy> ee
<cfy> maplea*
<happyaron> cfy: 通信还行，还有点无线方面的东西。。。
<cfy> 不都是么？
<kk> cfy:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<luojie-dune> 额。kk活着？
<happyaron> cfy: 悲剧
<cfy> - -!
<happyaron> lol
<luojie-dune> 24点，踢了所有人
<cleamoon> test
<cfy> happyaron: 魔电，通信电子什么的我完全不会。。。当时不喜欢。。。
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<cfy> happyaron: 我只有编程相关的认真学了。。。
<luojie-dune> 恩。还是我太不行了。1去学英语
<nitro_> cfy: 那你不如學cs...
<inode_lf> 有会喘气的吗
<happyaron> cfy: 模电我也不打算好好学了，现在谁还用模的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 通信…
<cfy> nitro_: 早知道的话，是会这样。。。。。但是么。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵。对的。。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 数电不学估计我大三就混不下去了。。。
<inode_lf> 谁会做图，帮我做一些钓鱼钓的图片
<cfy> happyaron: ..数电我还好
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 你也通信的？
<alvin_rxg> yo...
<happyaron> 啥意思。。。
<happyaron> 这是承认了？
<luojie-dune> inode_lf: 去 openclipart.org 搜
<alvin_rxg> Title: OpenClipArt (@ openclipart.org)
 * inode_lf 保卫钓鱼岛　https://github.com/Inodelf/Defend-the-Diaoyu-Island
 * ofan 曾经学通信对低调撸过
<cfy> ofan: Msc了？
<happyaron> ofan: 通信哥你好
<\rs> ofan: 怎麼學數學
 * ofan 打开数学书，调整好姿势，睡觉..
<cfy> ofan: cool...
<happyaron> md 我数学还两学期呢。。。
<luojie-dune> ofan: 犯人一生平安
<happyaron> 还有物理。
<happyaron> nnnnnnd
<cfy> \rs: 学数学绝对要找 nam* 数学帝啊
<cfy> happyaron: cool..
<inode_lf> ／me ofan +1
<happyaron> cfy: ...............
<luojie-dune> cfy:  cool.. 是什么啊
<ofan> happyaron: 通信对数学没啥，主要是公式
<happyaron> ofan: 问题是我数学课总得上和考试吧。。。
<happyaron> 课那么多烦人啊
<happyaron> 考勤还特别严，nnd
 * luojie-dune 想起了连续挂marketing的悲剧连锁
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 没时间跟女碰有调情了？。。
 * lainme 速成法……
<happyaron> 我史纲目前挂科状态，因为课去少了所以老师不满意了。。。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 时间少太多了。lol
<happyaron> 现在忙死忙死，过年一天没休，越过越忙。
<\rs> happyaron: 爲什麼這麼苦？
 * luojie-dune 其实不了解happyaron，难道是个老好人？
<happyaron> \rs: 想做的和要做的太多了。
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 而且不会放弃，这才是原因啊
<happyaron> 嗯
 * luojie-dune 要做的和想做的，都被惰性整垮了
<alvin_rxg> 是说把女朋友放弃了？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 胡扯，和GF好好的呢。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 。。。你要女朋友啊
<luojie-dune> alv
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 你不要嘛？
<happyaron> 。。。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 我随意。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 少了也没啥。
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 玩两天，然后抛弃了呗
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<happyaron> 截图留证
<happyaron> 将来要挟他要cash
 * ofan luojie-dune要的是男朋友
<alvin_rxg> 怕啥
<\rs> 確實很好，以前很無聊一次談話會都見aron帶gf.......
<happyaron> \rs: ...那次。。。是去吃xiaq的
<ofan> \rs: 啥意思，aron带gf来就不无聊了？
<luojie-dune> \rs: 越是无聊，aron就更想要带gf
<luojie-dune> ofan: 。。。
<happyaron> 你们这些坏淫
<luojie-dune> ofan: 我要男朋友。
<ofan> ghc-mod好渣
 * luojie-dune 要朋友 - 不论男女。
<\rs> ofan: 不用了……
<ofan> \rs: syntastic的插件还在用ghc-mod
<ofan> 经常出现cannot find module
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 为什么你还没去找女朋友？
<happyaron> linux不支持线控耳机，悲剧。
<ofan> 开了个issue,作者还说我对问题
<happyaron> 捏了半天。
<\rs> ofan: syntastic 還沒加c++11...
<ofan> \rs: 不指望了
<ofan> 我写c/c++都得是弄好build,make+人肉查错
<luojie-dune> happyaron:  线控耳机不是设备专属？
<luojie-dune> happyaron: iphone用的就在别的设备上无法使用。
<luojie-dune> 哦是苹果之外的设备上无法使用
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 不知了
<\rs> ofan: ultisnips?
<alvin_rxg> fish 啥时候在线呀…
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 哦。我以为你把我添加到 /ignore list了呢 | 突然意识到- 也许是的因为今天换了 nick。 anway, 春节快乐，阿文。
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 大家新年快乐～
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 大家新年快乐
<alvin_rxg> 果壳还有这货…… http://www.guokr.com/site/sex/
<GUNDAM> :)
<comphuse> 有人知道在Fedora下怎么让"echo 'OFF' > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo" 开机执行吗？
<kk>  05:24
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-03
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • fedora20 安装到设定硬盘时就没法继续往下安装了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455187 就是设定硬盘的那个选项有个感叹号，而且点击无效。无法进一步设定安装到哪个分区。 这个安装程序时不时的跳出出错信息，让我report bug或quit。 请问有人遇到类似问题吗？
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2014-02-02 23:21
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:托付终身 : 女儿:妈,因为你不答应我与他的婚事,他昨晚服安眠药自杀了。 母亲:是吗?结果呢? 女儿:托上帝福,他吃错了药,没有死。 母亲:你瞧!我早对你说过,他这个人连一点小事都做错,还能托付终身吗?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 求助 这个ubuntu gnome版本能不能换主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455188 在http://gnome-look.org/看到一些漂亮的主题 我装的是ubuntu gnome版本，要怎么安装它们家的主题呢？谢谢啦～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 番茄酱 — 2014-02-03 9:47
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 能否在ubuntu桌面版下架设nas服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455189 请问各位大神，能否在ubuntu桌面版里面架设nas服务器？没用过ubuntu的服务器版，以前用过ubuntu的桌面版，不知道能否直接在桌面版下设个nas服务器？需要安装什么组件啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> sdtzali — 2014-02-03 10:04
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:元芳,如何是好 : 本人男人一枚,此为背景。 一日看完苍老师,舍友开玩笑地从后面抱着我爆菊,从此之后,每思及此,菊花就紧,心里忐忑,元芳,如何是好?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中国两单位加入OpenPOWER基金会开源开发联盟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455190 苏州中晟宏芯信息科技有限公司和江苏产业技术国际研究院今天宣布这两家中国组织将加入OpenPOWER 基金会。苏州中晟宏芯信息科技有限公司计划使用POWER架构提供定制化芯片设计解决方案，
<^k^>  ─> 推动在大数据、云计算和下一代数据中心等领域的服务器创新。 OpenPOWER 基金会是基于IBM POWER微处理器架构的开源开发联盟，致力于打造 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在networkmanager创建出的热点中，本机的IP是多少？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455191 是这样的，本来我有一台电脑，过年带回家，想把里面的一些东西直接通过无线网络（没有外网。有一根网线，貌似没法直接把两台电脑连起来）传给家里没联网的机器。 在win下我用
<caomusag> 机器人在哪里。。。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Counter-Strike:Source(反恐精英：起源) For Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455192 请注意，首先，这是一款破解了（steam的DRM）的游戏，因此，如果你有一定的经济实力，依然强烈推荐你到steam购买这款游戏。 声明：gamux.org永远不会在我们的主站（即gamux.org）放出任
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 如何更換Android系統的字型？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455193 Android預設的系統級中文字型是Droid Sans Fallback，含簡體中文與正體中文，我想換成Arial Unicode MS，怎麼換呢？ 之前我只知道三星的某些Android手機可以自訂字型，不過也只有幾種字型可以選擇(含楷體)。 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 ilovegoogle — 2014-02-03 12:33
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [ubuntu 13.10(64bit)][sh脚本]不能再像程序一样双击运行,求破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455194 [ubuntu 13.10(64bit)][sh脚本]不能再像程序一样双击运行,怎么弄. 以前12.xx的时候,玩minecraft,直接装好jdk,完了.弄好.sh脚本,脚本里写简单的java -jar Minecraft.jar 就行了. 然后加运行权限,
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:摩托骡拉的来源 : 知道摩托罗拉为什么叫这个吗? 是因为,有个人骑着摩托车出去办事 ,半路车坏了,就拿出手机给他兄弟打电话。 他兄弟一会就牵了头骡子来。把摩托车拉走了。 这就是为什么叫摩托骡拉。  
<sennn> 这么冷清？
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 想学习编译安装PD，自己搞不定，教教我吧！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455196 Pure Data这个软件，我一直都在用apt-get安装， 但是一直想编译源代码安装，但是尝试了很多次，都已失败告终…… 过去根据Readme文件编译安装过其他的软件，可是这个不知到从哪下手……
<^k^>  ─> 下面是软件的下载地址： http://sourceforge.net/projects/pure-da ... 2/download 谢谢大家的帮助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 8E117 — 2014-02-03 14:28
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Ubuntu One使用上的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455198 安装好Ubuntu One之后，在～下就多了一个Ubuntu One的目录，看起来好像是云里面的根目录，不过……怎么才能设置不同步这个文件夹？ 另外，我把Home下的前面没有.的文件夹全部和Ubuntu One同步了……然后发现
<^k^>  ─> 好像如果我剪切某个文件去另外一个文件夹，在云里，直接删除，然后再重新上传？不能通过什么方式管理这些文件和文件夹么？ 感谢大 …
<zhouqt> freeflying: 猴总。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 三星NP700Z4A笔记本Windows 8.1硬盘安装13.10遇到这个错误，请问如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455199 使用EasyBCD安装的，引导正常，但是过了Kubuntu的LOGO画面之后就遇到这个错误了。 根据里面的提示，我已经将电脑自带的8G固态硬盘禁止使用，也将快速启动关
<^k^>  ─> 闭，SecurityBoot关闭。 但是还是有这样的问题啊。 高手快救救我啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 axmoom — 2014-02-03 14:47
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装为什么出错？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455200 安装时在 “复制文件” 这一步时 经常出现提示说 dvd 文件损坏，导制安装终止。可我是用u盘装的啊。文件的md5也查了 没有问题。 改用硬盘装，也出现这个提示。换个版本 换个别的发行版也都出现这个提示。
<^k^>  ─> 这是怎么了？？ 硬盘坏了吗？ 有什么查坏道的软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 李佳盟 — 2014-02-03 15:14
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 乌班图刚安装完没办法链接wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455201 我的电脑是双系统，win8.1,和刚刚安装的乌班图，可是乌班图系统不能链接wifi，百度了一下说是没有网卡驱动，本人小白，不知道怎么下载linux的网卡驱动，也不知道怎么安装，，，，从来没有接触
<^k^>  ─> 过linux，如果在win8.1 的系统下去官网下载驱动，官网没有让选择系统de地方，只能下载win8 de驱动。怎么办a 统计信息: 发表于 由 tutu00 — 2 …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Debian下在Virtualbox中安装win7后使用迅雷7下载常死机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455202 我使用的是Debian Wheezy, 安装了Virtualbox4.3.6，并虚拟安装了win7，之后在win7下使用迅雷7, 但是会出现不定时地win7自动关机的问题。如果不启动迅雷7，则没有这样的问题。请问
<^k^>  ─> 大家有没有遇到过类似的问题啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhiyizhi — 2014-02-03 16:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 双显卡机器怎样知道目前使用的是哪个显卡呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455203 笔记本带的低端的Nvidia G310M显卡，装完系统后N卡使用的是开源nouveau驱动，前几天尝试了nvidia的闭源驱动，温度比较高，风扇老狂转，后来安装了 bumblebee 刚开始没装闭源驱动的时候没
<^k^>  ─> 有测试过glxgears，装了nvidia的319updates后测试fps为2500-2600，安装bumblebee后禁用N卡的情况下fps只有60左右，使用optorim启用独显后fps也只有800左 …
<dfceaef_> 今天irc是怎么了？
<jusss> 36个人
<jusss> freenode.在我这好像被墙了
<dfceaef_> 应该是netsplit
<freeflying> gfrog, 上班了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 擦，苦逼爆了
<freeflying> gfrog, 反正现在春节也无聊
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 在家睡觉也好啊，懒得干活……
<jusss> 怎么这么多net split
<jusss> 我客户端都连不上
<dfceaef_> +1
<jusss> 倒是webchat能上
<dfceaef_> 整个irc网络都不正常
<dfceaef_> 客户端显示lag 101
<jusss> dfceaef_: 谷歌的8.8.8.8把chat.freenode.net解析成了127.0.0.1
<jusss> 这又是怎么回事？
<jusss> 太怪异了
<dfceaef_> jusss: 应该是配置问题
<freeflying> gfrog, 反正活又不多 :)
<jusss> dfceaef_: 没做过配置，而且dnf也不能把这个地址解析成127呀
<jusss> s/dnf/dns
<dfceaef_> jusss: 其他的ip可用就行
<dfceaef_> jusss: op发通知说正在被ddos中
<jusss> dfceaef_: 哪个op? 这个频道的还是服务器的？
<dfceaef_> -mist:$$*- [As Globa As I Can Notice] Sorry folk! We're currently having the DDOS.  I guess it will stop at some point. We do not have any information for you about it at this time. Have a cup of tea, or watch TV for a while until it blows over.
<jusss> 哦
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 否则会被喷 || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方 || 禁止晒幸福
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:問禿 : 一秀才問僧人曰﹐"禿字如何寫﹖"僧曰﹕"不過秀才的尾靶灣過來就是了。"
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  18:37 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 下好了JAVA，可是怎么装呢？！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455204 求教啊，格式是.tar.gz。。。这怎么安装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 myvipbackup2 — 2014-02-03 18:09
<jusss> 编译内核真不是人干的事，太累了。。。
<jusss> 3000多条选项，太多了
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 为了证明您不是Spam机器人, 请输入下面显示的两个词. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455205 你妈比的，要刷多少次才能有一个勉强看的清楚的2个词. 是哪个二逼程序员设计的验证方式啊 还不如这样来： A你是二逼程序员 B你设计验证方式 C有人发帖骂你 请输入答案，综上所
<^k^>  ─> 述，觉得设计好填“莫名其妙”，觉得不好填“设计很好” 统计信息: 发表于 由 linubuntunix — 2014-02-03 19:35
<jusss> 谁用debian呀，请教个问题，debian用什么生成initramfs.img ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:告状 : 当丈夫去上班的时候,四岁的儿子向妈妈告状:"妈,你不在家的时候,爸爸把女佣带到楼上去,然后……" 他妈妈阻止他再说下去:"其他的等你老爸回来的时候再说吧。" 晚上爸爸回来,一家一起共进晚餐,妈妈对儿子说:"好了,孩子,你可以继续讲你的故事了。
<hoxily> jusss: 改玩debian了？
<jusss> hoxily: 只是升级下，发现和arch有些不同
<hoxily> o
<Lattice> 各位前辈，有没有好的服务器提供商介绍？
<jusss> hoxily: 编译内核后开机发现触摸板和鼠标没反应了。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 这是哪个模块的问题？
<Lattice> test
<^k^> Lattice:点点点.  20:49 
<jusss> abineQ: 在没
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win8.1下，用光盘安装Ubuntu13.10到U盘，安装完后，不能进入系统，不能光驱启动，不能进入BIOS！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455207 win8.1下，用光盘安装Ubuntu13.10到U盘，安装完后，提示重启，结果悲剧了！开机显示"GNU GRUB version 2.00-19ubuntu2" "Minimal BASH-like line editing is sup
<^k^>  ─> ported .For the first word,TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions." 现在三星本本不能进入BIOS,也不能从光驱 …
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • x40笔记本装lubuntu卡到说cpu和核心不对， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455208 x40笔记本装lubuntu卡到说cpu和核心不对， lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386 lubuntu-13.10-alternate-i386 2个都用了，我的cpu是迅驰1.1g的，应该是386的cpu啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 raozhenyu — 2014-02-03 21:38
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  21:40 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:妻子的脑袋 : 妻子对丈夫表示不满地说: "上帝呀！当初答应嫁给你时,我的脑袋哪儿去了?" "在我的肩头上。"丈夫立即回答。 
<macint0sh> ...
<dfceaef> ...
<kong> vvv
<kong> 有没睡的同学吗？
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  01:19 
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/28593.html 笑话标题:最失败的网恋 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4V1I2r7CIX-ulAACsJNNdUIgAALrKAMiFC8AAKw8362.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:心语绝话 : 一天,在大嫂家里。大嫂:小玲我那天去你家居然用蟑螂迎接我????过份!!!!!!小玲:哪里嘛!大嫂:向我爬了过来,而且人家那天穿的是裙子呢。 小玲:没事没事,把裙子脱下来打就是了。
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:同志们辛苦了!(转) :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHRyIJF7OAAC3qJ4aEb8AAMY4wEz11kAALfA691.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:喝酒、泡妞看你是什么地方的男人 : 店家,打两壶酒来,和俺兄弟喝个痛快！---山东男人今天你要是不喝光这斤,那是瞧不起俺这疙瘩人！来来来,干！---东北男人今天咱们玩什么?猜拳还是传数字,还是数十七……---贵州男人恩……这个……我不大喝酒,你看……---上海男人喝
<^k^>  ─> 一斤大步走----内蒙男人喝一斤扶墙走----河南男人墙走我不走------江西男人
<stmsgebjgd> abc-phone: 帅哥
<abc-phone> stmsgebjgd, .....一定是深度近视
<stmsgebjgd> abc-phone: 不深度
<stmsgebjgd> abc-phone: 不带眼睛能开车
<stmsgebjgd> 眼镜
<abc-phone> stmsgebjgd, 。。。只能开一次吧，嘻嘻
<stmsgebjgd> abc-phone: 不怕  没警察的时候随便开
<stmsgebjgd> abc-phone: 反正小地方
<abc-phone> stmsgebjgd, ←_←⊙ω⊙
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:广告影响 :      一天,老师正在进行考前复习动员,讲到激愤处大声问道:"我们的目标是?……"      某生答曰:"没有蛀牙！ "  
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:笑口常开,幸福自然来 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qUyILcI7AABPCmBjT3QAALrPgL-AawAAE8i756.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5043.html 笑话标题:躲蛇妙法 : 父亲:"阿光,碰到眼镜蛇时,该怎么办?"阿光:"先把它的眼镜打破再逃走。"
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:神秘的信 : 特德夫妇收到一封神秘的信,里面夹着两张粉红色的上等音乐会的票,这可是他们想买而没有买着的票,然而信里没留只言片语,他俩怎么也猜不着谁这样关心,热爱他们。音乐会精采极了,特德夫妇高兴非常。可当他们兴致勃勃地回家,只见房门大开,钱财被洗劫一空
<^k^>  ─> 。是谁给他们的信,自然不必问了。
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone:undefined method `src' for nil:NilClass
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:世上最尴尬的事 : 世上最尴尬的事莫过于,在暗恋女生的家里拉粑粑忘记冲了……
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:这样卖萌好可爱呀 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rKOIGDC3AABjAu1ZUt8AALrRwKSqoIAAGMa057.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:你妈是大猩猩 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2mqqIWVVBAADXRYNoz8QAALrCgHRr8wAANdd927.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:这个动作恰到好处,貌似想把长城登翻? :竟然是图片http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sMCIbtzhAABVG2byYV8AALrVADFiX4AAFUz224.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:恩,还行 水温刚好 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/0C/00/Cg-4WFJWO42IdvYHAAGgqZdILP8AAMZKAFGyb8AAaDB035.jpg
<knownbad> fivesheep: There?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: no
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: There?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: here
<knownbad> Good boy.
<knownbad> Happy New Year.
<dfceaef_> ...
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你傻吧  新年早就过了
<knownbad> Back to the future?
<knownbad> 之前没贱到你嘛。
<knownbad> 第一次和老婆看春晚，觉得有点次。
<knownbad> 但老婆也只喜欢小品。
<knownbad> 原本想请朋友帮羊肉串介绍的，但听来似乎这里的介绍人和国内很像。   朋友的介绍人居然也问收入，房，车的问题。
<knownbad> 只想和羊肉串确认后把她们回掉。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 什么是羊肉串
<knownbad> fivesheep: <=
<knownbad> 五快肉的串。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我都没有什么中国朋友
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我不和中国人怎么打交道的
<knownbad> Me too, until I met my wife.
<knownbad> 算了，这里中国人多了我也就入境随俗吧。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 可怜的你啊
<knownbad> 我看羊肉串的Facebook应该不对这种的感兴趣。
<knownbad> 他的交友蛮广的不缺对象嘛。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 他的fb拿来看看
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你竟然相信fb
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 笑死了
<knownbad> 应该没错，都是他Y的朋友们。
<knownbad> 问他给，他是私下给的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我只看  不上
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 不用fb
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 有帐号
<knownbad> 但他的网页名字很明显。。。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 太假了 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152176872990460&set=a.493589395459.284933.571520459&type=1&theater
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 这头像
<^k^> stmsgebjgd: ⇪ Profile Pictures - FiveSheep Zeruel | Facebook
<knownbad> 谁？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 都有女人了  为什么还找
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 自己看
<knownbad> 又不是他。
<knownbad> 他的名字短些。
<knownbad> 但女的不错。
<gebjgd> .quit
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-04
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如果现在就使用14.04 alpha版，等正式版出来的时候更新情况是怎样的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455210 RT，待到14.04正式版发布的时候，是不是通过软件中心更新升级几个小部分，就像日常更新那样就可以了，而不是类似从windows预览版升级到正式版或者从ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 13.10升级到14.04那样重新安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XuQiankun — 2014-02-03 23:53
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  10:56 
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:喝酒就得喝的痛快,划拳就得划的霸气。 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHReIMZeCAA7leUTz-N0AAMY4wDQmR4ADuWR385.gif
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:兰州牛肉面里放的蒜苗是这样切出来的.......吃过兰州牛肉面绿个. :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/06/08/Cg-4WlJWGY6IEY7dAAKzy5Zo_aQAAMZBgMsyPsAArPj340.jpg
<piggybox> o.O
<abc_> piggybox: ;)
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:这又不是我家 : 有一个小孩坐在一个门口玩耍,一个中年男子问他:"你爸爸在家吗?" 小孩答曰:"在家", 中年男子便去按门铃,按了很久,无人开门。 于是男子生气地问:"为啥不开门?" 小男孩答:"我哪知道,这又不是我家！ "
<abc_> 呵呵
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: Timeout, 超时。。
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:迭词专家 :     有一个大财主过生日,请四个客人他的管家总爱说迭词,他问这四位客人都怎么来的?    甲说:"我是坐轿来的。"    他忙说:"气派气派"    乙说:"我是骑马来的。"    他说:"威风威风"    丙说:"我是走着来的。"    他说:"自在自在"    丁开玩笑说:"
<^k^>  ─> 我是爬着来的。"    他说:"稳当稳当"    丁气得给了他两耳光,他忙苦笑着说:"痛快痛快"
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 有没有罗技优联的驱动程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455211 网上搜了下，都是外文的，我外文苦手呀。。。。 有没有罗技优联的对配程序？用的是m950鼠标。 我现在都是在windows下配对好再插到ubuntu这台电脑上来用的，有些不方便。 系统是ubuntu gnome13.10 64位的
<^k^>  ─> 。 谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 番茄酱 — 2014-02-04 11:16
<jusss> hi,all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:31 
<jusss> 好安静呀
<jusss> 大家都在做什么呀
<kit_> ubuntu
<kit_> linux
<kit_> hello
<^k^> kit_:点点点.  11:56 
<kit_> 你那里的 ？
<kit_> 谁能教教我怎么用虚拟机啊？
<kit_> ios镜像怎么加载的？
<zenNamaste> kit_: 你用什么虚拟机遇到了什么问题?
<zenNamaste> kit_: host是什么? guest是什么?
<kit_> 主 客？
<kit_> 我小白啊
<zenNamaste> kit_: 物理机器是什么系统? 你虚拟机里面要跑什么系统?
<zenNamaste> kit_: 虚拟机用的是什么软件? vbox还是vmware还是kvm还是什么
<kit_> windows 8
<kit_> linux
<zenNamaste> kit_: 说整句话... 别蹦词出来让我猜...
<kit_> VMware Workstation (电脑虚拟机)v9.0.2 汉化安装版
 * zenNamaste 我擦, 都tm12点了... 
<kit_> 恩
<kit_> 反正我吃过饭了
<zenNamaste> kit_: 先去煮饺子了...
<zenNamaste> kit_: 吃饱了回来帮你
<kit_> 额
<kit_> 喂  你还在不在
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:分享图片 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHqGIS3tjAABcO1VUpsEAAMY5wAJysEAAFxT320.jpg
<archl> zenNamaste: 开始工作了？
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 如何在Ubuntu下安装Ubuntu for Android？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455214 了解了一下，发现原生的Ubuntu，支持列表里面没有我的平板…… 又了解了一下，发现Ubuntu for Android也不错！于是打算安装一下…… 结果发现…… 网上有Windows上安装的方法，可是我没有Windows系统啊
<^k^>  ─> …… 请教一下，是否有在Ubuntu下，给平板安装Ubuntu for Android的办法？ 谢谢大家！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 8E117 — 2014-02-04 12:26
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Opera在可预见的未来不会发布Linux版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455215 摘要：挪威浏览器开发商Opera去年发布第一个基于Blink引擎的Opera Next 15时只发布了Windows版本和Mac版本，开发者声称Linux是Opera重要的平台，表示Linux版本正在开发之中。但前Opera开发者Andreas Tolfsen在
<QiC> 大家好，请问 archlinux 有独立的频道吗？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 候总, 你iphone 跑步用啥软件?
<zenNamaste> archl: 恩. 前两天就提交job去跑了
<zenNamaste> QiC: 有, #archlinux
<zenNamaste> QiC: 还有就是, 这里也可以讨论.
<zenNamaste> QiC: arch还有个中文频道, 不过不知道活跃不活跃
<archl> zenNamaste: 哦。新年新气象
<archl> zenNamaste: 结果你还是保留了 iphone 哈。
<zenNamaste> archl: 恩
<archl> zenNamaste: 7天能看多少电影？
<zenNamaste> archl: 不知道, 就跟我ntr的妹子看了一场爸爸去哪儿
<archl> zenNamaste: 200部大概不行。不过恢复英文差不多。
<archl> zenNamaste: 。。。呃。她回来了？
<zenNamaste> archl: 200...
<zenNamaste> archl: 恩, 原本不回来, 不过被我说回来了 lol
<archl> zenNamaste: 哦。你要和她有孩子么？
<zenNamaste> archl: 呸!
<NWMonster> 妈蛋，终于登录上freenode了
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 对, 这几天特别难登录
<NWMonster> 一天不上freenode,浑身难受啊
<archl> zenNamaste: 哈。附近 86年的都要有关系了——我 87的看来逃不了今年了。。。
<archl> lol
<zenNamaste> archl: 干嘛要逃
<zenNamaste> archl: 你爸妈要是给你安排相亲, 你就大大方方的去, 去了就调戏一下妹子, 万一妹子喜欢让你调戏, 你就收了人家就行了, 万一不喜欢, 那就是相亲失败了, 也没啥大不了的吗~
<archl> zenNamaste: 哦。调戏妹子干嘛。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: 图一乐儿
<archl> zenNamaste: 我不收人。。。光调戏。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: 那也无妨呀
<archl> zenNamaste: 但是我会记住对方。所以算了。
<zenNamaste> archl: 好吧..
<zenNamaste> archl: 记住对方怎么了?
<zenNamaste> archl: 不是很能理解
<archl> zenNamaste:  觉得忘记名字是很可耻的事情。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> zenNamaste: 我也不知道为什么了。
<zenNamaste> archl: 好吧...
<archl> zenNamaste: 或者是觉得没意思吧。男女没太大差异的感觉。。。
 * archl 才看看 少年派的奇幻漂流 。
<jusss> zenNamaste: systemd不执行.bashrc了吗？
<QiC> zenNamaste: thx！
<zenNamaste> jusss: bashrc跟systemd没关系
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那我发现root登录后没执行/root/.bashrc，这是？
<zenNamaste> jusss: 跟systemd没关系
<zenNamaste> jusss: ~/.bashrc is read and sourced by Bash when a non-login interactive shell is started, for example, when you open a virtual console from the desktop environment.
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> rothsdad:点点点.  13:57 
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那debian貌似登录就执行了.bashrc?
<zenNamaste> jusss: 啥debian, 从没用过, 不知道.
<rothsdad> 想请教一下xmms2的问题，如何使用collection呢？官网的wiki说的很含糊
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那登录就执行到脚本有吗？连.profile都没貌似
<zenNamaste> jusss: 你是要login shell的时候就执行?
<zenNamaste> jusss: .bash_profile
<jusss> zenNamaste: 因为要设置locale呀
<zenNamaste> jusss: 哦, 我的locale是在xinitrc里面设置的
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那如果你要在tty下alias的话，那写哪
<zenNamaste> jusss: 没这需求, 如果是alias的话, 我写/etc/profile里面吧....
<rothsdad> locale 不是在/etc/locale.gen设置么
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: 这里设置你的系统支持什么, 而不是使用什么.
<zenNamaste> jusss: /etc/profile is sourced by all Bourne-compatible shells upon login.
<zenNamaste> jusss: nnnd, 你自己看wiki去. 我都不用bash, 也不用tty.
<rothsdad> zenNamaste 用xmms2吗？帮我看看吧
<zenNamaste> xmms啥东西? xmm的复数形式? 你是说128bit的寄存器? 我就知道可以用它保存浮点参数...
<zenNamaste> 太底层, 不了解
<rothsdad> zenNamaste 哦 算了
<zenNamaste> 如果说那个播放器的话, 我就更不用了
<zenNamaste> 不能跟我手机同步, 不方便下歌的...
<rothsdad> zenNamaste 你用的哪个？推荐个吧
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: 心情好用emms, 心情不好用百度音乐.
 * zenNamaste 不喜欢百度这公司, 不过还是喜欢百度的很多服务的. 比如百度知道, 比什么知户, v2ex靠谱多了
<zenNamaste> 哦, 好像叫知乎
<rothsdad> emms挺好，不过最近喜欢c/s架构的 从来不用百度
<zenNamaste> emms主要是扩展起来方便.
<rothsdad> 必须的
<zenNamaste> 坐等kdbus
<rothsdad> c/s 就mpd和xmms2, xmms2很多新特性和很酷的collection，wiki只介绍怎么好？没说怎么整？
<rothsdad> man也只字未提
<zenNamaste> 不用, 不知道
<rothsdad> 哦 算了
<rothsdad> 嚓～～整好了。接着写内核去～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 双屏时，无法任务切换到终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455217 在笔记本外接显示器组双屏显示的时候，外界显示器全屏打开网页，笔记本全屏打开终端 此时，按Alt+Tab想切换光标到终端，但是没有终端这个项目（如图） 请问这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ur
<^k^>  ─> anushiko — 2014-02-04 14:20
<jusss> zenNamaste: 在64bit cpu上装个32bit的系统，会有什么坏处吗
<zenNamaste> jusss: 性能差.
<zenNamaste> jusss: 最大的坏处是: 会让别人说你是傻逼
<zenNamaste> jusss: 除此之外也没傻了
<zenNamaste> 也没啥了
<jusss> zenNamaste: intel atom n455竟然是64bit 太难以相信了
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我在64bit的cpu上装了个32bit的系统，我还需要重装系统吗
<archl> zenNamas 哦。是 DDoS
<jusss> eexpress: 你把locale设置放哪个初始化脚本里了?
<eexpress> jusss: 记得以前是enviroment
<zenNamas`> eexpress: 神, 过年好
<eexpress> zenNamas`: 居然不出去玩
<zenNamas`> eexpress: 去了呀, 去了庙会, 完愤怒的小鸟, 还得奖了
<zenNamas`> eexpress: 今天歇一天
<eexpress> zenNamas`: 没美女陪嘛。
<jusss> eexpress: bash怎么这么多的脚本。。。/etc/profile /etc/environmen .bash_profile .profile .bash_login .bashrc .bash_logout /etc/bashrc
<eexpress> jusss: bash其实是搞复杂了。就像vim，很多功能用不到的。累赘的配置。
<zenNamas`> eexpress: 当然有.
<zenNamas`> eexpress: 还一起看了爸爸去哪儿 lol~
 * zenNamaste 话说我自己都记不住这个名字怎么拼...
<eexpress> . 你去拜见岳父了？ zenNamaste
<eexpress> 破nick啊
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 没.
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 没岳父.
<eexpress> ，
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 妹子都没, 哪儿来的岳父
<eexpress> 难理解你这句
<eexpress> 你说有，，，有美女
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 有美女, 不一定是我妹子呀
<eexpress> 草
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 只是一起看个电影...
<eexpress> 租赁的？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 朋友呀
<eexpress> 看电影，有戏啊
<eexpress> 偷偷摸摸了？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 但愿吧~ :-)
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 没.
<eexpress> 还矜持。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 时机不好.
<eexpress> 不是恐怖片？lol
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 呸, 我像是矜持的人吗? 不过时机不好而已.
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 不是, 爸爸去哪儿
<eexpress> 额。hehe
<eexpress> @@@晕哦，看这
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 在乎看什么吗?
<archl> zenNamaste: 。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: 早~
<eexpress> 至少看生理教育片吗
<archl> zenNamaste: 在乎，我就以为是你要当爸爸了。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: .. .. ..
 * archl 抱抱 zenNamaste  要成人了
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 这是妹子点名要看的.
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 怎么能不遵从?
<zenNamaste> archl: ... ... 以前不是人...
<archl> zenNamaste: 对
<eexpress> 意思很明确嘛。就是问你想当爸爸不。
<eexpress> 赶紧
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 没这意思好伐...
<zenNamaste> eexpress: nnnd, 听你的, 我就夭折了..
<eexpress> 爸爸去哪儿.。。这还不明显啊
<eexpress> lol
<zenNamaste> eexpress: ... 明显个头...
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 信不过你...
<archl> zenNamaste: 谁你能信？
<eexpress> nnnd 祝你今年光棍。不听我的。
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: 这件事只能信自己呀. eexpress 连情况都不了解, 瞎支招儿, 听他的不死才怪
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 呸! 你太小看俺了~
<archl> zenNamaste: 谁都不能信，行动结果一切。。。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 俺马上就要逆天了.
<archl> zenNamaste: 嗯。
<eexpress> lol 可是研究表明，厚脸皮才能出成绩
<zenNamaste> archl: 恩.
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 恩, 这倒是.
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 不过也是要看时机的
<eexpress> 好吧。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 逾东家墙而搂其处子则得妻，不搂则不得妻
<eexpress> ，，居然研究到古代了
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 恩, 孟子.
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 孟子一看就是追妹子的高手.
<eexpress> 你咋知道
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 乃不觉得这句话说的很有道理?
<archl> zenNamaste: 。。。。破墙而入。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: 逾一般理解成翻墙头进去...
<eexpress> 那是强盗逻辑。以前妹子只要被人摸了，就必须嫁
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 现在摸了也好过不摸
 * zenNamaste 咳咳.. 看书去.
<archl> zenNamaste: 不会吧。
 * archl 摸摸 eexpress
<zenNamaste> archl: 恩, ee要嫁给你了
<eexpress> 罗杰你还不找妹子去
<archl> zenNamaste: 。。。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 他刚才已经在跟你求爱(huan)了
<archl> eexpress: 其实我觉得不是很愁找妹子，就是很愁找到想要的。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 这个goagent错误如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455219 一直用goagent上网，上次三中全会后无法上网了，我就下载一个新的版本，在ini文件中设置好帐号后运行命令：python proxy.py 结果出现如下提示，无法正常使用代理。 python: can't open file 'local/proxy.py': [Errno
<^k^>  ─> 2] No such file or directory lomandv@lomandv-desktop:~/下载/goagent-goagent-1a29814/local$ sudo python proxy.py Traceback (most recent call last): File "proxy.py", line 2704, in …
<eexpress> rsync熟悉？ zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 不熟悉.
<eexpress> 复制系统熟悉？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: dd
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 就会这个.
<eexpress> 。。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 我从来都只用自己的笔记本....
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 要复制系统干嘛...
<archl> eexpress:  tar 不行？
<eexpress> 执行准备换一个分区。整理下分区
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 你没有lvm???
<eexpress> tar的不安全，没试过
<eexpress> lvm多麻烦
<eexpress> 整理分区呢
<zenNamaste> eexpress: lvm多简单????
<archl> zenNamaste: 我以前把系统装了移动硬盘上。后来有新电脑，直接复制上去了 cc eexpress
<eexpress> ，，
<zenNamaste> archl: 这么吊...
<archl> zenNamaste: 呃。为啥？
<zenNamaste> archl: mbr怎么考上去的?
<eexpress> tar容易出问题的
<archl> zenNamaste: 现在彻底忘记了，网上看得教程哈。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: 数据什么的好说, 元数据比较麻烦.
<archl> zenNamaste: 我记得就是目标硬盘比源大。
<archl> zenNamaste: 呃。好像很简单，直接在移动硬盘上操作就好了。。。
<eexpress> 没一个严密的，迁移系统分区的脚本
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 换成lvm吧
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 调整分区分分钟的事情.
<eexpress> lvm命令一堆。担心出问题。
<archl> eexpress:  clonezilla？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 老人家要勇于接受新鲜事物
<zenNamaste> eexpress: lvm是企业级应用, 怎么会出问题...
<eexpress> ssh搞呢。你勇敢，你试试
 * zenNamaste 相信lvm.
<eexpress> 整理分区。你还lvm，不是一个事情吗
<eexpress> 嘛
<eexpress> 接着就是gparted动分区哦
<archl> eexpress: 直接 tar 不会权限问题吧。
<archl> eexpress: all-on-air
<eexpress> tar只是要细心。少了步骤会不正常。简单倒是
<eexpress> 而且，有网络，还tar，落后了
<archl> eexpress: tar 可以远程执行？
<eexpress> 还不如以前的dump/restore
<archl> eexpress: 什么是整理分区。。。
<eexpress> 比如sdc搬家到sda，然后sdb sdc合并这样的
<archl> eexpress: 。。。强大
<archl> eexpress zenNamaste 有什么电影可看，最近20年的，我基本没看多少。
<zenNamaste> archl: 肖申克呀
<archl> zenNamaste: 看过了。坐飞机的时候。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: http://www.imdb.com/chart/bottom  自己从这里面找?
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ IMDb Bottom 100 - IMDb
<archl> zenNamaste: 我就是发现了一堆一堆的不知道怎么看，或者闭上眼睛乱点一通点到啥？
<zenNamaste> archl: 那等我给你推荐!
<zenNamaste> archl: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675434/?ref_=chttp_tt_38  这个
<zenNamaste> archl: 超爱!
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ The Intouchables (2011) - IMDb
<archl> zenNamaste: 哇。剧情片。
<zenNamaste> archl: 我很喜欢的片子.
<zenNamaste> archl: 值得一看
<archl> zenNamaste: 好，bookmarked
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 北京空气现在全靠风了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是呀, 这两天天空真蓝!~
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 现在又不行了
<freeflying> 早上很好
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我这里还好. 早上还跑了4.5km
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 纠结要不要弄个心率带.. 好贵呀.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 不错, 我这两天早上都跑了10km
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 带着口罩跑真难受啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 现在眼罩都需要了!
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 昨天上午, 跑了3km的时候刮风迷眼了...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 然后就跑步下去了...
<zenNamaste> 不
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你几分钟一千米呀?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 带眼睛啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 6m30s的配速
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 戴了, 还是中招了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 额, 我现在6m52s
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你的进步很快啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你现在体重多少
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 啥进步.... 一直没跑... 今天第三天...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 75kg
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 先入个lp的护膝吧
<freeflying> 得去定机票, 三月要去澳门
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我有训练蹲起和神蹲, 还需要护膝吗?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 四处去玩呀乃!
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 要啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 苦逼出差呢
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... 澳门出差多好...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 没啥意思啊, 现在出差无爱啊, 下半年还要去美国,不过总量貌似比在C记要少了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你要考虑到我还没见过市面, 当然想出去转转咯, 你去那么多, 自然觉得无聊了... 不是一个阶级的呀...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 是啊,你们是北京人,我们是外地苦逼
<freeflying> :)
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 噗... 怎么又扯到北京外地了...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你说的不同嘛
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你是土豪阶级, 我是苦力阶级...
<zenNamaste> :-D
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 扯呢
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我现在想换房都没可能
<freeflying> 太扯淡了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你觉得我有可能?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 有啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我不买彩票, 所以唯一的可能也没有了...
<archl> freeflying:  zenNamaste  北京不是普通土豪可以换房的地方。
<archl> freeflying zenNamaste 你们只准这样扯。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: 恩.
<zenNamaste> archl: lol~ 反正我这辈子是没戏买房了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 忽悠
<archl> zenNamaste: 。。。出了北京，你就成了真土豪。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: 还没remote的工作呢, 不好出去.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 上回C记那职位你不干啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那个不是remote呀
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 薪水能double你现在哦
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 能double? 当时问你你不说呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 能double我马上去呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: double! 这还有啥要考虑的?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 应该可以啊, 帽帽哎的比较好谈啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我就在帽帽正式工作了 -- 半年...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 靠谱啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 赶紧找蛋蛋帮你推荐
<freeflying> zenNamaste,  基蛙也行
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 好!
<zenNamaste> double的话, 一切都好说
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我推荐拿不到钱了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 乃们土豪还考虑内推费...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 挣点零花钱啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 考虑给我父母买个平板, 有啥建议
<zenNamaste> freeflying: kindle hdx 8.9?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 其实给老人, kindle hd 8.9 就够用了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GFRE5A/ref=kods_xs_vd_dps?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20   还挺便宜
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Kindle Fire HD 8.9" Tablet - Stunning 8.9" Screen and Dolby Audio 价格:$189.00
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 最近没人帮带了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 自己淘?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: sfbuy  顺丰的转运, 10天到手
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 太贵吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 首胖 70
<zenNamaste> 然后加1胖是35
<zenNamaste> 单位: rmb
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 貌似比淘宝划算
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, sf还行吧, 考虑到国内的sf都比别的快递贵. sfbuy到国内之后也是发sf
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 风雷什么的, 就韵达了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 淘宝貌似都1500左右
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 今天特价, 降了不少, 淘宝的还没跟进呢吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/103989
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 全线降价：美国亚马逊 自营 Kindle HD及HDX 7寸/8.9寸 减30到80美元_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<freeflying> zenNamaste, hdx上没靠谱的pdf阅读, 不然我就入hdx了, 把我的N10给我父母
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 能root... 有rom... 怕啥..
<freeflying> zenNamaste, root了续航就歇菜了
<lucky__> zenNamaste: sfbuy开放注册了吗
<zenNamaste> lucky__: 我都送回两单了. 你说呢?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哦.. 还好我的iphone没越狱...
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 可能使你注册的早...
<zenNamaste> lucky__: 是呀, 很早, 当天就注册了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你都送回两单了啊, 快不快呢
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 快呀!
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 比风雷快多了!
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 现在不给注册了
<zenNamaste> lucky__: 哦.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, kindle hdx 香港有不
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不了解诶..
<lucky__> freeflying: 你在美国吗
<freeflying> zenNamaste, sfbuy咋搞
<freeflying> lucky__, 我在伟大的帝都
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 用我的帐号吧, lucky__ 说不给注册了.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我帮你转运.
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 你认识美国代购的吗
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我有账号啊
<zenNamaste> lucky__: adam lee
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 有呀, 那就买的时候填sf给你的美国地址就行了呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 到了之后他会自动帮你称重, 问你送到国内哪里
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 还有客服啊
<lucky__> 这两人都不在线
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 有, 客服mm是中文的.
<zenNamaste> lucky__: adam lee 是一个人.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 这么牛啊
<zenNamaste> lucky__: 你来这个频道这么久, 不认识李阿蛋?
<zenNamaste> lol~
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是的.
<lucky__> 我才认识几个人啊...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 转运没难度, 速度也快.
 * lucky__ 想买个motox可惜找不到合适的代购
<zenNamaste> lucky__: 你自己不就是代购吗?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, sfbuy的网站很有问题啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 登陆经常被reset
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 我只帮代在国内可以买的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 我还没遇到..
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我只是觉得他家的快递查询系统太扯淡了
<lucky__> 找了几个代购坑死我了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不过, 毕竟不是it公司, 好多it公司的网站也是一样渣
<lucky__> 等了这么多天被砍单连个原因都没找到
<lucky__> zenNamaste: sfbuy是不是主动报关的？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, LG Gpad如何
<zenNamaste> lucky__: 是.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 帽帽的网站就很渣
<zenNamaste> freeflying: gpad不知道, 不过lg最近的手机都好过三棒子的.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 是啊,我都悔死了,这破S4
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 还有1年半的合约
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 那你不怕税吗
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... 好长.
<zenNamaste> lucky__: 缴税怎么了?
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 钱啊
<zenNamaste> lucky__: 很少
<lucky__> zenNamaste:你大多买衣服还是电子产品？
<zenNamaste> lucky__: 上次是剃须刀. 飞利浦 1280x
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 哦
<lucky__> abineQ: 能帮买个moto
<mao> ！ping
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu怎么翻墙？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455220 youtube,facebook,twitter 等网站无法访问，ubuntu怎么翻墙？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-02-04 16:14
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 这悲催的sfbuy网站, 我都没法去添加我的地址
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 噗...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 当时我添加没压力呀
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 他是到货了再付钱还是怎么付
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 先付款的都是
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 支付宝还是啥
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 信用卡...
<jusss> iGoogle: 在吗
<jusss> zenNamaste: 又遇到了个奇怪的问题，我把xmodmap /root/xmodmaprc写入了.xinitrc,用startx开启Xorg，发现debian里的xmodmap正确执行了，而arch的xmodmap貌似没执行就是键位没改，好怪异
<zenNamaste> 懒得看了
<jusss>  在.xinitrc里写xmodmap死活不行，写setxkbmap却可以，这真怪异
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 执行install命令时，总会被提醒这些信息，因该怎么处理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455221 administrator@ubuntu:/host/duanlin$ sudo apt-get install alien 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您可能需要运行“apt-get -f install”来纠正
<^k^>  ─> 下列错误： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： alien : 依赖: debhelper (>= 7) 但是它将不会被安装 依赖: rpm (>= 2.4.4-2) 但是它将不会被安装 依 …
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 国内网站的安全性如何啊, 能用信用卡?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 反正我用了...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你要是不放心, 就用我的帐号, 我帮你转运. 反正我已经绑定了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我看行
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 等我给你复制地址去
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 是N72划算还是HDX呢
<zenNamaste> freeflying: n72?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哦, n7 2
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那个啥, 我觉得吧, 还是大点儿好.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: sfbuy, 访问不能
<zenNamaste> ping都ping不通呀... 候总.
<zenNamaste> --- www.sfbuy.com ping statistics ---
<zenNamaste> 16 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 14999ms
<alvin_rxg> Title: Make buying Simply Fantastic! (@ sfbuy.com)
<zenNamaste> alvin_rxg: ... 你可以呀...
<zenNamaste> 我的isp坏掉了..
<jusss> zenNamaste: setxkbmap貌似只能从base.lst里面已有的规则里选用哪个规则，这貌似有些东西它没法改？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 不是吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是的.. 我白天还可以呢, 现在不行了...
<zenNamaste> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 201.84 seconds
<zenNamaste> nnnd....
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 要翻墙
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 看不到价格啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 果然..
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 右上角 服务与价格
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 好像, 价格下调了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 2 lbs / 0.9 kg  	$10.00
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 这个价格不错啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 对呀, 相对这个速度来说, 很赞了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 确实
<lucky__> 看来我的motox买不成了
<jusss> d
<lucky___> test
<^k^> lucky___:点点点.  17:52 
<yunfan_> 亚马逊在搞促销
<freeflying> yunfan_, 促销啥
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 2.2升级到2.4的若干问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455223 apache2.2 php5 mysql libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql可以成功安装 但当添加ppa:templateria/php ppa:ondrej/apache2 ppa:ondrej/php5 可以成功安装： 1. apache2.4 2. php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql 但libapache2-mod-auth-mysql出现依赖
<^k^>  ─> 缺失的问题 提示缺少apache2-common. 我现在的问题是; 1. 如何成功安装 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql? The following packages have unmet dependencies: libapache2-mod-au …
<freeflying> zenNamaste, ipad上咋看自己的mobi文件
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没用过...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我没ipad呀...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 哦
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不过kindle肯定可以.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 是啊, android上直接把文件复制到kindle目录下就好了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 可以上传到kindle,然后在你的ipad上面同步下来
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 自己的不支持同步
<zenNamaste> 好吧..
<zenNamaste> 那我也不知道了
<lpy> freeflying: ipad 上 装个 kindle
<freeflying> lpy, 问题是咋把书导进去
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 有啥腹肌的好办法吗? 八分钟腹肌没啥效果呀...
<lpy> freeflying: 把书发到 kindle 的账号
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你得进健身房找个靠谱教练
<freeflying> lpy, 你确定你试过这种方式
<lpy> zenNamaste: 你不是已经有了吗？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 呃... 这么麻烦...
<lpy> freeflying: 确定
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 或者买个哑铃
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哑铃我有
<lpy> freeflying: 如果mobi 文件太大，等的时间就比较长
<freeflying> lpy, 亚马逊不同步非购买的, 自己的文档不同步
<lpy> zenNamaste: 你有一大块腹肌！
<lpy> freeflying: 不会
<zenNamaste> lpy: 哥只是体脂太多, 腹肌还是有的
<lpy> freeflying: 就是那个 blahblah@kindle.cn 的账号
<lpy> freeflying: 比如说你用 a@b.com 的邮箱发到 这个账号，那你要保证在“个人文档设置” 下面有加入这个邮箱
<freeflying> lpy, 你确定kindle.com的也可以?
<lpy> freeflying: 哦。。。
<lpy> freeflying: 美亚的账号？
<lpy> freeflying:  没试过美亚的。。。
<lpy> freeflying:  喵一眼
<lpy> freeflying:  Personal Document Settings
<lpy> freeflying:  在  Approved Personal Document E-mail List 那里？
<freeflying> lpy, 不行的
<lpy> freeflying: hmm...
<freeflying> lpy, 找到个这个 http://lifehacker.com/5886040/dropbox-automator-now-sends-images-and-docs-automatically-to-kindle-and-picasa-from-your-dropbox-folder
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Dropbox Automator Now Sends Images and Docs Automatically to Kindle and Picasa from Your Dropbox Folder
<lpy> freeflying: 中亚跟美亚还不一样吗？ 奇怪。。。
<freeflying> lpy, 显然不一样啊
<freeflying> lpy, 美亚买个东西用了1-2个礼拜说不想要了就直接退掉
<freeflying> lpy, 中亚行吗
<lpy> freeflying: = =
<mjkr> 什么叫禁止晒幸福？
<zenNamaste> mjkr: 比如说: "我有一个月的带薪春节假期, 不过我只想休息28填, 剩下两天义务上班了" 就是在晒幸福
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  18:45 
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 候总, 你现在瘦了吗?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 每天10km, 一个小时呀
<mjkr> zenNamaste: ok
<mjkr> 刚才我测试了一下
<mjkr> 我开着vpn的时候，ping是179ms, 4.34 downlink 1.75 uplink
<mjkr> 关着的时候是ping 290ms, 2.01 downlink 0.59 uplink
<mjkr> 这是怎么回事呢？
<zenNamaste> depends on how you measuremented speed.
<mjkr> the unit of measurement is Mbps
<mjkr> zenNamaste: go on.
<zenNamaste> it doesn't make sense,
<mjkr> the vpn server is geographically very close to the target server
<mjkr> zenNamaste: why?
<zenNamaste> how you measuremented speed?
<zenNamaste> I dont care the unit.
<zenNamaste> mjkr: However you should find the route path if you really want to know the detail.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:应酬  : 爸爸打电话告诉儿子,说今晚有应酬,不能回来吃饭了。儿子问爸爸什么叫应酬。爸爸说:"不想去,又不得不去的叫应酬。"第二天早上儿子上学时,说道:"爸爸,我要去应酬了。"  
<sennn> 大家好
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  19:36 
<sennn> 修改字体颜色了
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  20:23 
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:疯狂的报复者 : 某人被狗咬了一口,一直未予重视,直到伤口拖了好一段日子仍不痊愈,才觉事态严重,便去看医生。 医生瞄了一眼,下令把狗牵来,真像他所忧虑的,狗患有"狂犬病"。即使给患者注射血清也为时晚矣,医生觉得有必要为其准备后事了。可怜虫坐在医生桌旁振笔疾
<^k^>  ─> 书,医生安慰他:"说不定情况并不恶劣,你大可不必现在就立遗嘱。" "我不是在写遗嘱,我只是列出该让狗去咬的那些人的名单。"
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone:undefined method `src' for nil:NilClass
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:举重运动员的孩子 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2miCICeu6AABlZ5tpRJ4AALrCACP21IAAGV_862.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6873.html 笑话标题:蚊子 : 在电脑培训班上课时有学员被蚊子叮的实在受不了了。有人说:"老师,能不能把蚊子放进回收站,然后册地删除?""可以,但是你必须先选中它。"
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34895.html 笑话标题:只许看不许摸 : 某公司老板为迎接元旦,准备举行一次大型职工活动. 于是,次日早上老板召集全部男女职工开会. 会上是这样说的:本公司为迎接元旦,决定在今天举行一次参观博物馆及洗澡活动. 这样安排,上午男同志洗澡女同志参观,下午女
<^k^>  ─> 同志洗澡男同志参观.切记在参观时只许看不许摸,绝对不允许拍照. 说完,全场哑然.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在设置 WDS Wireless Distribution Service 之后如何再设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455224 假设，发射源为A路由器，做中转的是B路由器。 设置B连接A的信息之后忘记做细微调整，却发现不知怎么连接B了。 DHCP 关闭，并未关闭本地互联。 Code: A的IP 192.168.0.1
<^k^>  ─> B的IP 192.168.1.1 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2014-02-04 20:59
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 好久没持续锻炼了
 * jusss 竟然下雪了
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<jusss> 笔记本的散热口用来暖手真不错
<freeflying> jusss, 哪里下雪了
<jusss> freeflying: 河北邢台
<freeflying> jusss, 你确定你看到的不是雾霾
<jusss> freeflying: 不是，我还在外面转了一圈，地上有已经有一层薄薄的雪了
<jusss> 雷神2的1080p终于出来了
<jusss> freeflying: 有什么好看的电影推荐没
<jusss> 不知道看什么
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:避重就轻 : "爸爸,墨水很贵重吗?" "啊,不。你怎么会这样想呢?" "因为我洒了一点点墨水在地毯上,妈妈就像非常痛心似的。"
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:有一份工作是爱你 : 有一份工作没有工资,没有休息,没有退休,也不会下岗,全天24小时上班,而且它还是我最热爱的工作,你知道是什么吗?对,那就是爱你。
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:那鸡怎么叫 : 课堂上,老师问:"小朋友们,鸭子怎么叫啊?" 小明:"嘎嘎嘎….""那绵羊呢?" 小红:"咩咩咩…." 老师最后问了一个问题:"那鸡怎么叫的啊?" 小刚:"哦…..用力…..哦……不要…..嗯嗯….啊啊"..
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:没脑子的首相 : 野田佳彦去医院检查, 医生拿着他的X光片遗憾地说:"首相阁下,您脑子里长了个瘤子。 " 野田佳彦一听就高兴地跳了起来,大叫:"太好了。" 医生非常不解地问道:"首相阁下,这值得高兴吗?" "当然,这样一来就再也没有人怀疑我没脑子了。"
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:胖子没有出路 : 请从下列文字里找出"出路"二字。 "胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子 胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子 胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子 胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子 胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子胖子 胖
<^k^>  ─> 子胖子胖子" 别找了,胖子没有出路。
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:呵呵 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHOeIU676AAmAoST6UsAAAMY4gEC4cMACYC5457.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:厕所偶遇   :     钱某,一日在酒场上不胜酒力,迷迷糊糊中误入女厕,在隔间呕吐,此时一女士入厕小解,钱闻其小便声误以为有人在倒啤酒,怒道:"我早就说过不喝了,谁又在倒?"女士闻言吓了一跳,遂憋住小便,欲待钱走了以后再解,未曾想竟憋出一个屁来,钱先生闻之大怒,用手
<^k^>  ─> 重重拍着隔板,大声斥责道:"我说过不喝了不喝了,谁又启了一瓶?谁启谁喝！ "  
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/18806.html 笑话标题:I'm fine,thank you : 中国留学生在国外的高速公路出车祸了,连人带车翻下悬崖,交警赶到后向下喊话道: "How are you?" 留学生答:"I'm fine,thank you！ " 然后交警走了,留学生就死了。
<knownbad> 这个够冷够好笑。
<dfceaef_> 。。。
<dfceaef_> > joke
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:答儿子问 : 儿子:"您和爸爸是什么时候结婚的?" 妈妈:"你还没有生下来的时候。" 儿子:"为什么您们不等我生下来结婚了?" 妈妈:"。。。。。。"
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:这些玩笑开的太好笑了！ : 去女友家吃饭。饭桌上给大家表演一个魔术。大喊一声:"见证奇迹的时刻到了！ "岳父椅子应声而倒,全家人传过来杀人的目光。老爷子。听我解释。椅子真的不是我弄的。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 一气之下把win8格了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455229 最近新买的笔记本 看了好多教程。 trial+error 终于把 win8 + ubuntu 12.04 duel boot 搞好了。 结果在win8下手贱update了一下，一觉回到解放前。boot又是各种error,尝试改了改 UEFI设置，最后干脆两个都启动不了了。 用ubu
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-05
<linubuntunix> 哈哈，找到组织了
<linubuntunix> 10.4升级12.4出现水土不服，时不时就报个系统错误。一怒之下用ukey新安装12.4,问题就少了，只是很多包要重新下载。14.4也这样吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:这样的警察伤不起 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qfmIHIDvAAH3AFsJKCkAALrFgPD7OYAAfcY375.jpg
<sennn> 下雪了！ 哈哈
<zenNamaste> 江苏徐州下雪了?
<archl> zenNamaste: 这个冬季只有一次雪，而且太黑暗了
<zenNamaste> archl: 一次都没看到...
<archl> zenNamaste: 没有人喜欢人工降雪，太可惜了
<archl> zenNamaste:  为什么一个老的电脑会用 exFat 这种格式？我觉得很奇怪
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 每次安装最纠结的事情就是，开始如何分区——大家来晒一下 sudo fdisk -l 的输出结果吧。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455231 Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = 扇区 of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical
<^k^>  ─> ): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x06e858c3 设备 启动 起点 终点 块数 Id 系统 /dev/sda1 * 64 264191 132064 6 FA …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:搞不懂啊~ :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/0C/Cg-4WlI39fmIfVl3AADa-QXJy7MAALuPAOY7r0AANsR440.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:老死 : 小李给一个女孩去了很多信,但对方一封信也没有回过。 一天小李愤然宣誓:"如果等不到她的回信,我就去死！ " 闻者大惊,同时为其痴心感动不已。 尔后小李继续宣誓:"我愿为那封信等一辈子！ " 闻者方明白,小李无非只会老死。
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:肥是一种态度,肉是一种精神,球是一种身材 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rFqIXn_0AACLoSfLhvUAALrHQNa2r0AAIu5608.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:好励志的横幅 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rFuIU7FCAADLSyG0g7YAALrRwFkxfkAAMtj187.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:吃鱼和吃鸡 : 孩子:"爸爸,小华的爸爸游泳游得可好了,你怎么不会呢?" 爸爸:"小华的爸爸总是吃鱼,所以就会游泳,爸爸我不常吃鱼,怎么会游泳呢。" 孩子:"可是,爸爸你总吃鸡,你会下蛋吗?"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端没有菜单栏，没有右键菜单，如何粘贴命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455233 我想自己定制一个小一些的Ubuntu， 于是就用Mini ISO在虚拟机里面安装了一下，都很顺利…… 不过到这里就纠结了，发现终端里没法粘贴复制好的命令，终端没有菜单栏，也没有右键
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:我老婆挂啦 : 再过两天就是元宵佳节啦 家家户户都忙着挂灯笼!老王家也不例外,而且很快就搞好啦. 于是他跑去到处分看看,看见别人在挂灯笼就笑嘻嘻的说:"现在才挂啊,我老婆昨晚就挂啦,哈哈~~"  
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:你是小人吗 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2r0qISp8IAACD2zMbAWcAALrUAEs-SUAAIPz398.jpg
<adam8157> 大家乖
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板好
<zenNamaste> freeflying_away: 跑了6km今天
<zenNamaste> freeflying_away: 不过今天慢.
<archl> zenNamaste: 厉害，我只能在足球场或者羽毛球场跑6km
<archl> adam8157: 当妈
 * archl 想起以前踢足球最喜欢的阵型是全攻全守
<archl> 353 哈
<adam8157> zenNamaste: archl momo
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:再牛逼的萧邦也弹不出狗狗的忧伤 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/01/Cg-4WVI2squIdT-tAAA-NSsrKNIAALrWQHfnEMAAD5N999.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:骂人都不带脏字啊 : 同学说,你下午去对取款机唱歌吧。我说为什么啊? 人家华丽丽的说,这样取款机就吐了……
<archl> adam8157:  当妈，你在北京了？
<yunfan_> adam8157: 回帝都了？
<adam8157> archl: 在威海呢 yunfan_
<adam8157> afk
<yunfan_> adam8157: 放多久
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:前列腺肥大 : 电视上经常播放"前列康"治疗前列腺肥大的广告,并伴有自来水龙头出水很慢的镜头。 一次客人饭后帮忙刷碗,发现水龙头不大通,水出得很慢,就问:"这水龙头是不是有毛病?"小宝得意地说:"我想是前列腺肥大吧?
<jusss> hi,all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:25 
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_:undefined method `src' for nil:NilClass
<dfceaef_> Nil
<dfceaef_> Nil?什么语言？不会是。。。
<zenNamaste> ruby
<chenshaoju> 日夜颠倒，头疼。
 * archl lol just finished watching a Movie kill bill 2 and guessed the actress exact age right - 34 years old at that time.
 * archl 为什么看不懂汉族人的年龄。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 为啥我看不懂汉人的年龄！！！
 * archl 现在知道，硬盘坏了，这怎么办？
<archl> 2004年的电脑硬盘坏了，我就觉得算了吧。就用移动硬盘或者其他？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 「求助」ubuntu GNOME的三个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455235 系统装的是ubuntu GNOME 13.10 这两天玩这个系统上瘾了哈，有几个小问题一直困扰着我，希望有大虾来帮我解惑，谢谢啦。 1.下图这个右上角用户这里显示「离线」是什么意思？能不能改状态？ 还有「离线
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  15:34 
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:同学中的奇葩+二货,笑到合不拢嘴 : 同学a:"你知道宅的最高境界是什么吗?"同学b:"什么?"同学a:"哥大四了,昨天还在学校迷路了。"同学b:"……"
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13985.html 笑话标题:主教 : 主教听说到纽约后很有可能被报界拖入预设的陷阱,所以格外小心。在机场上,有记者一见面就问:"您想上夜总会吗?"主教想支开这个问题,就笑著反问: "纽约有夜总会吗?"第二天早上,报纸登载的这次会见新闻的大标题是:"主教走下飞机
<^k^>  ─> 后的第一个问题:"纽约有夜总会吗?""
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:女儿学烹调 : 母亲对女儿说:"今天你去练习烹调,弄两样菜,我教你。黄鱼,要把稻草扎了头烧的。笋要切快,每切一刀,转一下。"女儿答应而去。 停一回,母亲到厨下去一看,不禁大惊。只见女儿的脑袋上,用稻草扎着。身上在地上只管旋转,转一转,把笋切一刀。她一见母亲, 叫
<^k^>  ─> 道:"不得了！头晕了！ "
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:这匹马戴的眼镜不错啊 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qVKIQ28FAACyR0qTBXgAALrPgMwGjgAALJf328.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7873.html 笑话标题:控诉 : 年轻的律师为他的第一个案子出庭,他的当事人的24头猪被铁路局的车轧死,为了强调损失巨大,他激动地说:"先生们,想一想吧,24头猪呀！24头,是我们陪审团的两倍呀！ "
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:重新做人 : 丈夫对妻子说:"从明天开始,我决心重新做人,再也不喝酒第二天晚上,他依然是喝得醉醺醺地回家。妻子说:"我以为你要重新做人,就再也不喝酒了。"丈夫答道:"唉！没想到我重新做的这个人也爱杯中之物。"
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:智深被大湿的话吓傻了 :竟然是图片http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qSOIIPINAABIetsNyFgAALrPgAetUgAAEiS964.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:妈呀,睡过头了 : 一人重病,医院急救,几番折腾后夜均极度疲乏,大家昏昏入梦。 早起大夫嚷道:"妈呀,睡过头了,忘给他做紧急救治。" 护士醒:"妈呀,睡过头了,忘给他换点滴。" 家属也醒:"妈呀,一夜不换点滴不急救,咋还活着?" 只听冥冥中一阴测测声音道:"妈呀,睡过头了,忘了
<^k^>  ─> 勾魂！ "
<roylez> jusss: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av942519/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 这是一个你看了就再也不敢吃蛋糕的游戏 - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:哥们,你和潘长江一样底盘太低啊 :竟然是图片http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sN2IJmqMAAB1F7YUj0oAALrVAHOtkAAAHUv734.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:家庭作业 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oEyISbPKAADfmXqVB0AAALq9QO0qqEAAN-x790.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Debian连上cmcc以后登录页面打不开(好吧, 我知道这是Ubuntu论坛) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455236 能连上, 但是信号很差, 不过用手机试的话10s就弹出登录窗口了, 但是Bebian上就进不去那个页面(连接失败), 不知道是无线驱动问题还是什么, 请各位大神帮忙看一下, 谢谢！
<^k^>  ─> System version Distributor ID: Debian Description: Debian GNU/Linux 7.4 (wheezy) Release: 7.4 Codename: wheezy 64bit ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr a0:b3:cc:17:3a:26 inet …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 如何在没有X的情况下将系统制作成Live CD？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455237 我在虚拟机用MINI ISO安装了Ubuntu 12.04…… 我想把这个系统制作成Live CD。（想要一份最小版的Ubuntu Live CD） 我应该如何操作？ 谢谢…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 8E117 — 2014-02-05 16:41
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何创建别人登录账户的服务器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455238 大大们 我想用ubuntu建立一个帐号登录的服务器 能做到吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 合适就好 — 2014-02-05 16:47
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 不错啊,我今天都没跑
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 明天我出门, 就不跑了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 今天天气太差了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是呀.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你用啥心率带呀? 蓝牙的?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 原来表上的坏了就没有了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哦, 没有就算了..
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 打算重新买个
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 蓝牙的好贵
<freeflying> zenNamaste, item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.197.vIDbyI&id=19614539405
<alvin_rxg> Title: Garmin/佳明edge500/800/410/910xt/fenix第三代运动心率带-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 收个ant+的吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我还得买对儿护膝
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你的iphone可以支持
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 考虑
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 这些投资是值得的
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 搞条吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 口罩确实比较搞, 带上基本就是高原训练了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 陪鼻贴能环节
<zenNamaste> 缓解
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你试了?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我决定入ipad mini2算了, 不折腾屌丝android了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没试. 我连口罩都不用
<zenNamaste> freeflying: mini2也不贵吧
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 港版2400多貌似,16G的
<freeflying> zenNamaste, android的待机时间实在矬
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 是呀
<zenNamaste> linux也一样矬
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> zenNamaste, www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FEQ6TVO?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<zenNamaste> 这货能跟iphone结合?
<zenNamaste> 这销魂的led显示...
<gebjgd> freeflying: 瞎说
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我的国产神机随便3,4天
<gebjgd> freeflying: 谁让你买棒子货了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 貌似可以
<freeflying> gebjgd, YY有益身体健康?
<gebjgd> freeflying: 真没意淫
<gebjgd> freeflying: 3500的电池
<gebjgd> freeflying: 待机1周真的不是梦
<freeflying> gebjgd, N10 算谁的
<freeflying> gebjgd, N7是谁家的
<freeflying> gebjgd, N7这二货的待机还不如HDX
<gebjgd> freeflying: n10 n7棒子的阿
<gebjgd> freeflying: 咱们son
<freeflying> gebjgd, N7是asus的好伐
<gebjgd> freeflying: 三星吧
<freeflying> android到现在不支持全局取词
<zenNamaste> n7是asus的.
<gebjgd> freeflying: 什么叫全局去磁？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:我们还是离婚吧！ : 阿呆嗜酒如命,妻子非常生气。 妻子:"再喝酒就离婚！ " 阿呆憋了两天没喝酒。 第三天妻子见阿呆在屋里发呆。 妻子:"怎么啦?你想什么呢?" 阿呆:"我们还是离婚吧！ "
<jusss> roylez: 有没有什么好的手机短信 邮件铃声之类的，给两个
<hoxily> jusss: android 系统的 opener 铃声
<hoxily> jusss: 金属瓶盖打开的声音加上落地后滚动的声音，很有意思。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11630.html 笑话标题:[足球]自嘲 : 韩国人自嘲说:"在韩国,卖高尔夫球的人多,真正能打高尔夫球的人少。" 美国人自嘲说:"在美国,帮篮球明星打官司的多,真正能打篮球的人少。" 中国人自嘲说:"在中国,帮中国足球队算命的人多,真正能踢球的人少
<^k^>  ─> 。"
<jusss> hoxily: 我的不是原生系统
<jusss> hoxily: zte
<hoxily> jusss: 我搜一下看看
<roylez> jusss: 我手机上没有一个铃声
<roylez> jusss: 系统自带的都没有
<jusss> roylez: 没铃声，难道你全是震动？
<hoxily> jusss: http://fsb.zedge.net/dl/ringtone/638af8384624af2d76614871d3a29668/bottle_opener.mp3?ref=www&type=mc
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 长度=27.35 kiB ; type=audio/mpeg
<hoxily> 百度半天没找到，google一下就找到了。
<hoxily> jusss: 就是这个声音
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<roylez> jusss: 系统默认的报警声
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何在终端中打开一个程序独立的进程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455240 如何在终端中打开firefox的独立进程，而非shell的子进程 统计信息: 发表于 由 dengfangwen — 2014-02-05 19:51
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> roylez: hoxily, 你们做啥呢
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:无妻再换 : 酒鬼:"我真希望妻子能回来。" 朋友:"她在什么地方?" 酒鬼:"我用她和一个男人换了一瓶酒。" 朋友:"你终于意识到你爱她了吧?你这个蠢货！ " 酒鬼:"不,我酒瘾又上来了,可是现在已经没有妻子去换了。"
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.xiami.com/radio
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 虾米猜电台 在线试听
<jusss> hoxily: http://www.zedge.net/ringtones/0-1-3-bach/?cursor=1..58
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Searching bach ringtones ordered by by relevance - page 3 of 5 | Zedge
<jusss> 有没有人呀
<Newborn> jusss: 没有妹子
<jusss> Newborn: 没有
<Newborn> 明天就要去上班了，想起来真是一件悲伤的事情。
<jusss> Newborn: 我这还没工作的不是更悲催吗
<jusss> 连工作都还没
<Newborn> jusss: 被赶集网广告洗脑了，也许你该上去试试。。
<arch>  麻烦问下arch里面ifconfig和ubuntu里面的是不是一样啊
<happyaron> arch: 应该差不多吧。。。
<Newborn> arch: 是一样的。
<jusss> 魔戒拍的真好
<Newborn> jusss: 那种特效片没什么说的。 不如聊剧情片，我下午看完了将近3个小时的 狗镇
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 早, 蓉蓉
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 早，你是madper？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不是.
<happyaron> 哦
<jusss> Newborn: 剧情片。。。我喜欢看the man who from earth 还有 k pax
<Newborn> jusss: 他来自地球 推敲起来有漏洞
<jusss> Newborn: 哪有？
<Newborn> jusss: 看了很久，不太记得剧情。好像 这个 千年不死的人刚好参与谈话的某个人的祖父，说明他留有后裔但是他的后裔不长命
<jusss> Newborn: 擦，最后的剧情才是对他的证明
<jusss> Newborn: 他是那个刚死了老婆的教授的老爸
<jusss> Newborn: 他还说出了那个教授的小名还有他老妈和一条狗的名字，证明了他说的都是真的
<Newborn> jusss: 他有社工裤。
<jusss> Newborn: 那是啥
<jusss> Newborn: 你知道我8岁那年有一天挂了的狗的名字？
<Newborn> jusss: 就是有所有人信息的数据库。 不少美国片里的特工组织似乎做得到
<jusss> Newborn: 做他妹呀，那有那么nb的组织，全胡扯，让他们去查奥巴马第一次撸管的时间，看他们能找到没
<jusss> Newborn: 有记录才能找，难道你还会给你小时8岁挂了的狗去登记个名字？
<Newborn> jusss: 比如你家里的电视机被安置了后门，它记录了一些数据包括了那只狗的信息。发送到了某个服务器上存储了起来
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • totem的推荐插件应该安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455241 14.04的totem又不听话了。不能自动安装解码器了。 去软件中心，找totem，把推荐的几个安装上就好了。 建议: gnome-codec-install, gstreamer1.0-libav, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad, gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly, totem-mozilla 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 eexpress — 2014-02-05 20:43
<jusss> Newborn: ...我家电视机没法联网，而且也没摄像头，而且我家狗不会进屋，你说的一点可能都没有
<jusss> Newborn: 感觉你说的好像人们都没秘密似的，太扯了，黎曼猜想还没被证明呢，爱因斯坦的统一场论还没搞定呢，你想的太远了
<Newborn> jusss: 可以参考下斯诺登爆的料
<jusss> Newborn: 不感觉斯诺等爆的料有什么价值，甚至感觉他完全是扯淡的，他能把美国核武器的密码爆出来吗？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助：怎样显示进度条？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455242 小弟好奇 比如apt-get update的时候不输出结果 Code: #!/bin/bash sudo apt-get update > /dev/null 那apt-get update怎样显示进度条？ ......小弟感觉这样蛮有成就感的 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-02-05 20:49
<jusss> Newborn: 像斯诺等这样的存在完全没有价值呀，他要真有东西，米国早干掉他了，你认为当米国要干掉某个人时，他还能活着，他既然活着，证明人家米国根本没理他，
<eexpress> roylez:
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，无法连结某个wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455244 我用的是12.04，家里路由器的wifi，怎么都连结不上，搜索可以搜索到，如果我换了手机建立一个wifi，就可以连结上。求助，怎么破？怎么能够使家里wifi连结上。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shinetony —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-02-05 21:28
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:32 
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:33 
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:33 
<jusss>  > Time.now
<roylez> eexpress: .
<roylez> eexpress: 搞定了？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 什么时候出个高效的不卡的显示服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455245 出一个特殊版本或者分支，不用考虑兼容性只要有打印机有浏览器 速度反应够快，支持一类特定的硬件，比如intel baytrail 处理器 。 专门面向办公环境或者pos等简单的场景。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 ericdai — 2014-02-05 21:31
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】Ubuntu Server 12.04TLS无法进入命令行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455246 在云主机上安装的Ubuntu Server 12.04TLS，无法正常启动，卡在以下界面。 又不想重装系统，有什么好的办法，请大家指教。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wczx2006 — 2014-02-05 21:48
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 用Steam玩都市运输报错……求解…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455247 我是双显卡的笔记本…… Intel和ATI的，安装了AMD官方提供的驱动…… 使用独立显卡时，一切正常，但是使用Intel的显卡就会启动一半之后退回到桌面，进不了游戏…… 之前使用都正常，这几
<^k^>  ─> 天玩突然出现问题…… 返回桌面之前，终端这样说的： Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(gameoverlayui)/version(1.0_client) CGameStreamThread: Set …
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 现在用不习惯unity之外的桌面了
<jusss> freeflying: 不用桌面不就行了
<arch> 怎么实现backtrack刚开机时候的终端效果http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_new_1/backtrack-booting.jpg
<zenNamaste> freeflying_away: 我也不用stumpwm之外的了
<lpy> zenNamaste: OpenSuse 搞内核很厉害？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 当然了
<lpy> OwO
<zenNamaste> lpy: greg kh都是从suse出来的
<lpy> 不认识
<zenNamaste> lpy: 现在suse也超级多大牛
<lpy> 中国人？还是老外？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 老外
<zenNamaste> lpy: 国内内核大牛很少有说的上名字的. h xu算是国内最有名的了吧?
<lpy> 谁= =
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不会拼
<freeflying> zenNamaste, herbert
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 对!
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你自己同事的名字都不记得
<zenNamaste> freeflying: lol~ 要这么说, 我同事太多了~
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 况且, 不是同一个level呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 就在bz上面说过一次话...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你跟他不熟?
<freeflying> lol
<zenNamaste> 都不认识!
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 看来确实不认识
<zenNamaste> 恩
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你要跟蛋蛋混啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 阿蛋认识?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 必须的啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 入手心率带了没
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没呢, 先买护膝
<freeflying> zenNamaste,jd上吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 等上班再买, 带薪逛淘宝
<freeflying> zenNamaste, trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.140.F56VNd&tradeID=491629393704528
<alvin_rxg> Title: 皇冠信誉保障 正品美国lp护具篮球登山 LP733弹簧支撑护膝 (@ taobao.com)
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 真... 贵....
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 为了你自己的膝盖
<macint0sh> ？
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6749.html 笑话标题:幸 运 : 某商店有强盗光顾,第二天,店主对来查案的探员说:"感谢上帝,幸好强盗不是前天晚上而是昨晚来的。""这有什么不同?"探员间。"昨天早上,我把全部商品降价40％,要是前天晚上来,我的损失可大了。"
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30588.html 笑话标题:小马过河 : 小马过河,心里没底,就去请教森林里的小伙伴。 老牛说:"水很浅,刚没小腿,能趟过去。" 松鼠说:"深的很哩！过不去,我的一个伙伴就是掉在这条河里淹死的！" 后来小马只得回去问妈妈,妈妈亲切地对小马说:"孩子,你傻呀,咱们河马
<^k^>  ─> 会游泳。"
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:禁止游泳 :     在法庭上,法官问:"被告,当原告下河游泳的时候,你为什么乘机偷走了他的衣服?" "因为,要知道,那个地方是禁止游泳的,法官先生。"
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:爱真的需要勇气 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nhWIWauHAADLVdKtYZ0AALrFwF6GmsAAMtt860.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:真的有这么厉害? :竟然是图片http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2onaIKZywAAD19xMQulUAALrJwA06_EAAPYP344.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:男人也爱整蛊搞怪 :竟然是图片http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qgmIcEOuAABmH9773_MAALrFwEgJuwAAGY3024.jpg
<archl_> 外面積雪了哈 zenNamas`
<jiero> ofan: 你在哪裏？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下eclipse和用终端命令行 是种什么关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455252 最近在学mapreduce wordcount的例子。在ubuntu上装了jdk，看到教程是用命令行编译运行，我想问问为什么不用eclipse做？我的问题比较奇怪，刚刚入门请各位大神说说，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> xy_again — 2014-02-06 4:14
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  08:38 
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:偶是不是像个公主? :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oxqIBFDNAACSsbhfR4YAALrKQA-KIUAAJLJ186.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:新白发的吐槽 : 新白发魔女传,就是猜谁是谁的片子。 里面听到最多的一句话就是:我真的是谁谁谁,或者,我真的不会谁谁谁。 这样的片子真心侮辱智商埃
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone:undefined method `src' for nil:NilClass
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:恶心加猥琐,有点受不了. : 火车上排队上厕所。一女孩出来甩了甩手上的水,我进去,完事后没有找到水龙头,唉...
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:色男真是防不胜防啊 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p7SISBa1AAFmKHtMPtoAALrEQHKj54AAWZA623.jpg
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:这个广告是不是很震撼！ :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oOOIRiz9AAEeFb6u4ngAALq-AG6COgAAR4t071.jpg
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:顾客的疑问 :     在里约热内卢,一个坐在出租车里的外地旅客问司机:"听说,你们这里的司机开起车来车速惊人,可是却很少出事故。这是什么原因呢?""这很简单。"司机说,"我们这里技术不高的司机早已在车祸当中死去了。"
<jusss> hoxily_: 怎么获得grep的返回值？
<Zhaoliang> 这个群好
<Zhaoliang> 有人讲笑话
<dfceaef_> 。。。
<Zhaoliang> jusss: 用pipe?
<jackchroot> ...
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:分享图片 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWIUmIYjz3AADg1BVZmHQAAMY7QP0makAAODs235.jpg
<Zhaoliang> jusss: 你要返回值做什么
<jusss> Zhaoliang: 判断
<jusss> Zhaoliang: date|grep 10:10判断是不是10点10分
<jusss> Zhaoliang: 这样怎么获得grep的返回值
<Zhaoliang> jusss: 你在写bash 脚本？
<Zhaoliang> jusss: echo `date|grep 10:10`
<Zhaoliang> jusss: ``会把一个命令的输出转化为string
<Zhaoliang> 人呢
<jusss> Zhaoliang: 那怎么得到date|grep 10:10的之
<Zhaoliang> echo你知道吗
<jusss> Zhaoliang: 需要grep的返回值来判断当前是不是10点10份
<jusss> Zhaoliang: 如果需要在while里用这个grep的返回值来做判断条件呢
<Zhaoliang> ｀date|grep 10:10` ==""就是没匹配上
<Zhaoliang> 你在写bash?
<Zhaoliang> 。。
<jusss> Zhaoliang: 恩
<Zhaoliang> 这肯定有更好的办法啊
<jusss> Zhaoliang: 这种while [ date|grep 10:10 ] do echo hi done,只要不是10：10分就一直输出hi,只到10点10
<Zhaoliang> 我写写看
<Zhaoliang> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8116503/how-to-compare-two-datetime-strings-and-return-difference-in-hours-bash-shell
<^k^> ⇪ t: linux - How to compare two DateTime strings and return difference in hours? (bash shell) - Stack Overflow
<jack77213chroot> Thu Feb  6 11:42:38 CST 2014
<jusss> Zhaoliang: 不懂
<jusss> Zhaoliang: 怎么将$?赋值给一个变量
<jusss> bash的变量真搞不懂
<Zhaoliang> jusss:
<Zhaoliang> 我知道了
<Zhaoliang> 我给你个脚本
<Zhaoliang> if [ "$(date|grep 2014)" != '' ]; then
<Zhaoliang>      echo hi;
<Zhaoliang> fi
<jusss> hi,all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:56 
<jusss> 谁在呀，问个简单的bash里的while循环问题
<jusss> roylez: help!
<jusss> roylez: bash的while怎么和c的while一点不一样呀
<jusss> roylez: int var=0;while (var) ...; bash怎么不能
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 刚安装好今天的每日构建版，进入桌面只有背景？没有菜单，unity,没有状态兰 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455253 咋办 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2014-02-06 13:01
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  13:12 
<roylez> jusss: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194805
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 喂喂，你的小裤裤里面塞的是什么啊！香蕉么~ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<roylez> jusss: bash我还没写过while呢
<jusss> roylez: ...那你用啥？for until?
<roylez> jusss: for .. in ... ; do ; done
<maplebeats> while: do done;
<maplebeats> jusss, bash和c毛关系没有，你用C语法。。。
<jusss> roylez: while 0为啥是真的
<maplebeats> 好吧，其实有点关系
<jusss> maplebeats: 感觉bash太复杂了
<jusss> maplebeats: 虽然会点c,bash跟c一点也不像
<maplebeats> jusss, while 0为啥是真的？什么意思
<jusss> maplebeats: while [0] do xxx done 这个是会执行的
<maplebeats> jusss, 你这个应该问[]
<jusss> maplebeats: 好吧，这个[]是怎么回事
<maplebeats> [ 0 ]明显为真，为啥为假
<maplebeats> 你没有做任何判断
<jusss> maplebeats: 如果是c的话，while 0是假的吧
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  13:33 
<sennn> any one?
<kcao> just you...
<weichen> and...
<sennn> what!
<hoxily> jusss: hi
<maplebeats> jusss, 谁告诉是0是假了
<hoxily> jusss: hhmm=`date +%H:%M`
<hoxily> jusss: hhmm则存储了时分了。
<hoxily> jusss: 更多Format参见 man 1 date
<imtxc> 次哦
<imtxc> arch_Y: lol
<jusss> maplebeats: c里面不是非0即真吗
<imtxc> jusss: 怎么了
<jusss> imtxc: [0]在bash里是真是假？
<imtxc> jusss: [ 0 ] 吧？
<jusss> imtxc: 哦，我一点不会bash
<sennn> badash,haha
<imtxc> jusss: 关键问题是
<jusss> imtxc: a&&b||c然后$?是谁的返回值？
<maplebeats> 整条的
<jusss> maplebeats: 哦
<sennn> no one talking
<sennn> ?
<hoxily> jusss: /topic
<hoxily> jusss: http://code.bulix.org/rejefw-85593
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<sennn> fine
<hoxily> jusss: exitcode 1 && exitcode 2 || exitcode 3
<hoxily> jusss: 返回的是 3
<jusss>  hoxily en
<jusss> adate +%H:%M | grep 41 && mplayer /home/jusss/Music/a.mp3 || sleep 30s
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:24 
<hoxily> jusss: http://code.bulix.org/xqzuxi-85594
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<hoxily> jusss: && 与 || 在 shell 命令中优先级相同，结合律为从左向右。
<hoxily> jusss: 一个 list 的返回值是 该list中最后一个被执行的命令的返回值。
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<woju>   '
<freeflying> imtxc, 回来上班了啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 还在家呢，过两天回去
<imtxc> freeflying: 电视盒子哪个好点儿，我们这边电信给的 bestv 的不给力啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总家用的苹果的盒子？
<freeflying> imtxc, 小米
<imtxc> freeflying: 小米盒子有高清看么，多少钱
<freeflying> imtxc, 200多吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 有高清频道看不
<freeflying> imtxc, vst聚合有
<imtxc> freeflying: 免费的？
<freeflying> imtxc, 就是个android啊, 自己随便装软件
<imtxc> freeflying: 这样啊，那操作起来还是不容易
<imtxc> freeflying: 老人估计不会操作都
<kcao> 我今天又把我的系统重装了两边，现在脸好疼啊，为什么？？？
<kcao> *遍
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 淘宝证书不受信任了，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455256 系统是ubuntu１３。１０，用chrome上taobao。com时提示该网站的安全证书不受信任！怎么办呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2014-02-06 15:41
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】ubuntu 12.04 X图形界面挂了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455261 只能进入命令行 startx 以后 出现如下说明： ----------------------------分割线--------------------------------------- xauth: error in locking authority file /home/jason/.Xauthority xauth: error in locking authority file /home/jason/.Xauthority
<^k^>  ─> X.Org X server 1.11.3 Release Date:2011-12-16 X protocol Version 11,Revision 0 BUild Operating System: Linux 2.6.42-37-generic x86_64 Ubuntu Current Operating System:Linux jason-ub …
<ruishi> 下午好
<CyrusYzGTt> 剥夺 澳大利亚 气运 15%
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 怎么去掉ubuntu10.10的休眠功能？求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455265 10.10休眠后无法唤醒。而且休眠没有什么用。所以请教一下怎么把休眠功能去掉，或者让休眠按钮失效！！谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenglelyng — 2014-02-06 16:03
<woju> 谷歌有了自动补全了
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 请问fedora20中程序如何分组？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455266 fedora20中，程序已经被分组为工具和杂项，如何添加新的分组？？或把程序从这个组移到另一个组？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 axiom.wang@live.cn — 2014-02-06 16:22
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.1 屏幕总是花 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455267 ubuntu13.1 总是在一霎那出现花屏，像是白色的小网格，一闪而过 是怎么回事 怎么解决？ 显卡NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M＋Intel GMA HD 4000 统计信息: 发表于 由 idyks — 2014-02-06 16:40
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 变化的PS1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455269 主机名不同，ssh过去的时候，变颜色 thiscolor=`expr $(printf "%d" "'$(hostname|cut -b 6)") % 7 + 1` 星期不同，变颜色 thiscolor=`date +%u` PS1="\[\e[3$thiscolor;40m\]\D{%Y-%m-%d %a} \t \H \w \[\e[m\] \n● " 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-02-06 16:46
<freeflying> imtxc, 小米的很好用,操作很简单
<imtxc> freeflying: 也得抢吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 现在不用了吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 硬件上可能华为的更好些
<freeflying> imtxc, le视的带内容
<imtxc> freeflying: 哦对，还有乐视
<imtxc> freeflying: 华为也有盒子？
<freeflying> imtxc, 有
<imtxc> freeflying: 电信的那个盒子，遥控器异常复杂
<freeflying> imtxc, 小米盒子上只有几个键
<freeflying> imtxc, 你买表了?
<imtxc> freeflying: 还没有呢，到北京了买
<freeflying> imtxc, garmin有新的了, 220或者620
<imtxc> freeflying: 之前看到一个精工的特价，没来及买好像没了
<imtxc> freeflying: nonono， 我要买手表。
<imtxc> freeflying: 不买心率表了
<imtxc> freeflying: 之前的手表坏了，很不习惯用手机看时间
<freeflying> imtxc, 江诗丹顿啊
<imtxc> freeflying: P
<freeflying> imtxc, 百达翡丽也行
<imtxc> freeflying: 千元价位
<freeflying> imtxc, 要不金劳
<imtxc> freeflying: 手表必须海淘才能有性价比吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 只有千元的预算呢
<freeflying> imtxc, 我是买不起
<imtxc> freeflying: 你都买不起，我就连上面的一根针都买不起
<imtxc> freeflying: 最近看了看，我的预算也就能买个日系的低端
<freeflying> imtxc, 加点买casio的吧
<freeflying> imtxc, casio的电子表很好
<imtxc> 5600 之类？
<imtxc> freeflying: 橡胶或者皮带的手表夏天是不是太热？
<freeflying> imtxc, 那种有不锈钢的表带
<CyrusYzGTt> 我去年买了个表  CASIO-PRW-5100YT
<woju> www.google.com能连而且有自动不全了
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<freeflying> imtxc, 6 局电波
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃之后还会出差去岛国么
<freeflying> imtxc, 不去了
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过 ，后悔了，， 方位E W ，，掉乱了，，
<imtxc> freeflying: 额
<freeflying> imtxc, 我下个月去澳门, 没准会转去香港
<imtxc> freeflying: 去玩两把？
<freeflying> imtxc, 毛啊, 出差
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 这表挺好看的
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 可惜了， 倭寇卖过来的都是 残次品， 或者是 退换品，，
<imtxc> 我再去卡西欧论坛潜两天水去
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 低价买的？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 嗯，广府专卖店买的
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我特喜欢 5600 ，但是怕买来后悔
<freeflying> imtxc, www.amazon.co.jp/PROTREK-プロトレック-トリプルセンサーVer-3搭載-世界6局電波対応ソーラーアウトドアウォッチ-PRW30001AJF/dp/B00CXJWF1S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391677534&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+prw+3000
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ，我比较喜欢 5100
<freeflying> imtxc, casio的还是不要带指针的好看
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过可惜的是，我那个 方位符号 E W 掉转了，，
<woju> 手机比表方便？
<CyrusYzGTt> 看来得将 地球掉转过来，， 要不然，就没有多少价值了
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt, 你行货去换好了
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 嗯
<woju> 表比手机方便？
<imtxc> freeflying: 对哦
<imtxc> freeflying: 那就是5600
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 嗯，算了，还不知道会不会换成 间谍手表， 还是算了
<woju> 手机自动较时准的恨，而且不贵
<freeflying> imtxc, 今年不知道啥时候出新的mac mini
<imtxc> freeflying: 你又打算换啊？
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: freeflying 卡表手腕细的人戴了太难看吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 新公司反正给钱买笔记本, 就拿来买mac mini算了
<freeflying> imtxc, seiko的没啥意思啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 什么时候透露新公司的名字
<freeflying> imtxc, 屌丝公司,不值一提啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 什么 title?
<freeflying> imtxc, engineer啊
<freeflying> imtxc, C记现在很多空缺, 赶紧去申请吧
<imtxc> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.TMeWa7&id=35650983284&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<imtxc> 这还不错
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 正品 CASIO卡西欧G-SHOCK户外太阳能运动表 防水男表 G-9300-1D 价格:980.00 元
<freeflying> imtxc, 找蛋蛋和基蛙去帮你推荐
<imtxc> freeflying: C 记收不了我
<imtxc> freeflying: 我刷一年经验再说
<freeflying> imtxc, 投了再说呗
<imtxc> freeflying: 投了也白投，过一年再看看情况
<freeflying> imtxc, 投了说不定有希望, 不投肯定没戏
<imtxc> 手表上面的月相图不如气压有用吧？
<imtxc> 有气压还能装13 得预测一下天气
<freeflying> imtxc, 你会吗
<freeflying> imtxc, 我都忘记了
<imtxc> freeflying: 装装总可以啊，地铁上拿出来一看“哎呀，这海淀气压今天降好多，明天又得洗车了”
<freeflying> imtxc, lol
<imtxc> 吃饭去了先 .
<freeflying> imtxc, 话说我上大学时真会
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问linux下有没有类似于六飞这样的ipv4转ipv6的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455270 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanboyuan — 2014-02-06 17:15
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ccsm在哪设置关闭窗口火焰效果？ 安装过extra插件还是没找到附加动画效果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455271 如题，用的Ubuntu13.10, compiz0.9 在ccsm里找不到相关设置，也没找到网上说的附加动画效果，试过重装compiz跟extra插件还是一样。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 borry502 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-02-06 17:29
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38247
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼宣布出售VAIO业务
<onlylove> PC和电视都不要了的索尼
<gadmyth> admin
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/2034.html 笑话标题:胡涂教授 :     "教授,听说尊大人生了双胞胎。是男的呢?还是女的?"    "让我想想看,好像一个是女的,另一个是男的。不过说不定也有可能正好相反哩！ " 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于system monitors indicator 显示温度问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455273 安装好systen monitors 后,在preferences 选择第二项Use this command :为sysmon目录 大神如何修改 sysmon 文件让软件显示cpu温度啊? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zbs — 2014-02-06 18:27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教免安装的软件如何运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455274 我在这里http://2-plan.com/download-project-management-software.html下载了一个linux版本的免安装软件，解压后不双击主程序文件无法运行，并提示如下： 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2014-02-06 18:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:结婚需要 : 女:男人结婚需要什麽!? 男:勇气 男:女人结婚需要什麽!? 女:运气  
<lucky__> 谁能分享个chh的账号？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:美女被公牛追得走投无路啊 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p_iIA2KTAAB9iLnz4KgAALrEQMuKFcAAH2g515.jpg
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机VMware6.0英文版安装Ub14.04destop版，出错 VMware Workstation unreco http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455275 虚拟机VMware6.0英文版安装Ub14.04destop版，出错 VMware Workstation unrecoverable error: (mks) ASSERT C:/ob/bora-45731/bora/devices/svga/svga.c:1133 bugNr=15352 A log file is available in "F:\Ubuntu\vmwar
<^k^>  ─> e.log". A core file is available in "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\VMware\vmware-vmx-3680.dmp". Please request support and include the contents of the log …
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:47 
<jusss> imtxc:  你邮件客户端是啥
<imtxc> jusss: mu4e
<jusss> imtxc: mu4e是mta吗？
<imtxc> jusss: 什么是 mta
<jusss> imtxc: mu4e还是mua
<jusss> imtxc: mail transfer agent
<imtxc> jusss: 整这么高端做啥
<jusss> imtxc: ...不是高端。。。
<jusss> imtxc: 是分功能
<imtxc> jusss: 只是个邮件阅读客户端
<imtxc> 哦不对， mu4e 有smtp
<jusss> imtxc: 写邮件的是mua 发送是mta
<imtxc> jusss: 哦我不太关心
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯，我在想我是不是该装个邮件客户端，一直是web浏览邮件
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455276 安装到分区时一个盘都没出现，列表是空白，只能看见启动盘的U盘 统计信息: 发表于 由 巧克力夹心 — 2014-02-06 20:50
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  21:01 
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:人少 :     韩国人自嘲说:"在韩国,卖高尔夫球的人多,真正能打高尔夫球的人少。"      美国人自嘲说:"在美国,帮篮球明星打官司的多,真正能打篮球的人少。"      中国球迷说:"在中国,帮中国足球队算命的人多,真正能踢球的人少。"
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:眼镜蛇 :      小明写信给某动物园,底部如何识别眼镜蛇。     动物园复信:"如果您被蛇咬伤,还能坚持走半个多小时的路,这说明咬您的蛇绝不是眼镜蛇。"  
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:我捐个打火机。。。。。。 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/06/08/Cg-4WVJWG8KIJ_b4AABWN39uDmgAAMZDAA7rDYAAFZP630.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/21102.html 笑话标题:内地的反M记,名字好霸气 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2m-mIYdPeAAEP9GRood4AALrDwCRYd4AARAM479.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:总有一个动作雷到你 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oV-IEMHEAACO6Jz4YccAALq-gOUAy0AAI8A692.jpg
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS 安装spice客户端后，运行spicec总是提示缺少libcelt051.so.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455277 我按照网上前辈的步骤，在ubuntu 12.04 LTS 下载spice客户端源码包并且编译。 首先安装依赖包 sudo apt-get install libtool libnss3-dev libxrandr-dev libxfixes-dev libaio-dev libsasl2-d
<^k^>  ─> ev libjpeg8-dev libpixman-1-dev libcap-dev libattr1-dev libusb-1.0.0-dev texinfo wget http://downloads.us.xiph.org/releases/c ... 1.3.tar.gz wget http://spice-space.org/download/rel …
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 不小心设置了compiz切换应用的热键后，如何恢复unity默认Alt+Tab的快捷键功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455278 在Compiz->窗口管理->Static Application Switcher里不小心设了“下一个窗口的热键”后，想恢复unity默认的快捷键Alt-Tab功能该咋整？Compiz这个太难看了。。。而且找
<^k^>  ─> 桌面还麻烦，试过禁用Compiz这个快捷键按Alt+Tab啥反应都没，求支招。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 borry502 — 2014-02-06 21:12
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 编译了最新的medit，代替gedit http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455280 [url]https://www.dropbox.com/s/34m93z8tfu89l8f/medit-1.1.97- 统计信息: 发表于 由 jin7 — 2014-02-06 21:39
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 从13.04升级到14.04后，如何删除以前的老旧内核？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455281 我是从13.04升级到14.04的，升级很顺利，但是最近才发现，系统内留有好几个以前13.04的内核。我的 /boot 分区是单独的分区，只有300MB，容量不多了，想删一些用不到的，但是系统目前
<^k^>  ─> 是14.04的软件列表，用软件管理器根本看不到以前的内核，但是 /boot分区里明显有占用，在开机时进grub也能看到好多以前的内核，请问如 …
<jusss> roylez: 你左手用鼠标?
<jusss> roylez: 你github上.Xmodmap最下边一行pointer = 3 2 1
<jusss> 好安静呀
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:高手 : 当马拉多那用后来被戏称"上帝之手"的手球将球打进了对方打门后,却没被裁判发现,这粒的进球惹恼了评论员:评论员愤愤地叫道:"上帝呀,他真是个大球星,连扣篮的动作都这么娴熟~~~~~!
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:分享图片 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHbCIbMSDAAF3nQQ4pyQAAMY5AHEh7MAAXe1513.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:这几个小段子太内涵了。 : 孟非问男嘉宾:"为什么来报名参加非诚勿扰?"男嘉宾回答:"我的两只手受伤了。"
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:坚决不能露点 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sPOIMhOAAABulKbrJg8AALrKwFynOIAAG6s195.jpg
<dfceaef_> > joke
<^k^> dfceaef_: 笑话标题:永远减肥 :  妻赌咒发誓, 半个月内必减肥十斤云云；余闻言大喜, 承诺若妻真能做到, 定领其去大商场购漂亮衣服数件, 以示鼓励。谁料妻并不感兴趣, 忙问妻意欲何物, 妻斟酌之下言道:奶油蛋糕！ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux 平台下的误删除的恢复软件，有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455287 linux 平台下的误删除的恢复软件，有哪些？ 虽然，win平台有可以恢复linux分区的软件，但想知道linux 下的恢复软件，有哪些？ 请用过的大神推荐。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nrywlm — 2014-02-07 7:4
<^k^>  ─> 6
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-07
<knownbad> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<^k^> ⇪ ti: China's own Ubuntu | Ubuntu
<Zhaoliang> 禁止晒幸福
<imtxc> 早啊大家
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:哪都能睡着 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sFiIUf6EAABe9XYoWgoAALrUwFSvSMAAF8N685.jpg
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 请教，关于衍生版和发行版的区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455288 如题目所说，这个问题困扰我很久了…… Linux发行版和衍生版的区别？ 首先从用户的方面来看，我的理解是，发行版是独立的一个基于Linux内核的操作系统，而衍生版是基于一个Linux发行版进
<^k^>  ─> 行演化。 但是对于版权问题方面的区别，想深入的了解…… 谢谢各位老师…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 8E117 — 2014-02-07 9:06
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 早啊
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc, 早
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 上班了？
<roylez> http://b3ta.com/newsletter/issue576/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ B3TA : NEWSLETTER : "MAGGIE THATCHER WORM HATCHER"
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西得勒
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Google Summer of Code 2014 完成一个项目2千美元 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455291 思路 符合条件的学生可以申请俳句项目（见列表建议以下项目）3月10日和2014年3月21日之间。有关如何申请的详细信息，请查看学生：如何申请一个俳句理念。 根据其他组织的导师，最成功
<^k^>  ─> 的守则谷歌暑期项目建议由学生自己的人。下面的列表是我们我们的项目的想法和愿望。然而，这表明你自己的想法是鼓励！ 请注意：API …
<freeflying> imtxc, 爽啊, 还不用上班的
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我的lenovo 無法啟動wifi… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455293 我使用iwconfig的結果如下： lo no wireless extensions. eth0 no wireless extensions. eth1 IEEE 802.11abg ESSID:off/any Mode:Managed Access Point: Not-Associated Retry long limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off Power Management:off 請問我應該如
<^k^>  ─> 何進行下一步？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 milkdicky — 2014-02-07 9:59
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Android将转为闭源模式么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455294 来源:InfoQ 作者:Sergio De Simone马连 Ron Amadeo在Ars Technica的博客进行了有趣的分析，认为Google正逐步将Android转为闭源模式。Google的战略将着眼于使Android适合于自由定制和用于“小癖好”，而阻碍了“任何人无需
<^k^>  ─> Google恩赐就可以使用Android”的自由。 Amadeo认为，Google有关Android的战略已经从初始阶段发生了改变。起初，Google确实想提供一个完全开源 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<adam8157> 大家乖
<happyaron> adam8157: 回帝度了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 没, 还在家呢
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> adam8157: 几号回？
<adam8157> happyaron: 后天的灰机
<happyaron> 土豪啊
<adam8157> happyaron: ...经济舱啊亲
<imtxc> adam8157: 上班了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 今天上班
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜 WFH
<imtxc> happyaron: 蓉蓉好
<happyaron> imtxc: txc好
<imtxc> 传说帝都下雪了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 威海下雪的时候我在帝都, 帝都下雪的时候我在威海
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<imtxc> eexpress: 神出现了
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<nyfair> obs又把我帐号ban了，第二次了，万恶的资本主义社区
<yunfan_> adam8157: 懂android不？
<freeflying> yunfan_, 蛋蛋无所不能
<adam8157> yunfan_: no...
<freeflying> adam8157, 高帅富啊, 后天才回
<eexpress> libwww-perl 啥缺省安装的不？
<freeflying> eexpress, 不安装
<eexpress> 哦
<eexpress> 你确定你系统里面没安装这？ freeflying
<imtxc> yunfan_: 我后天回
<imtxc> freeflying: cisco 貌似都挺重的样子
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:23 
<freeflying> eexpress, 不知道
<freeflying> imtxc, casio?
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊，对
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu上软件的更新策略 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455295 请教大虾们一般怎么去选择哪些软件要更新，哪些不需要？ 怎么看哪些是重要的更新？哪些是新增的功能？只能一个个看detail么？更新的内容多了看不过来丫 统计信息: 发表于 由 AzikPhil2014 — 2014-02-07 11:26
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10刚刚升级了内核3.11.0.15火狐出错了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455296 13.10刚刚升级了内核3.11.0.15，一打开火狐，马上 退出桌面登陆，需要重新登陆 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng8899 — 2014-02-07 11:30
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  11:44 
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/271399.htm
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 传IBM欲出售芯片业务 将为20年来最大战略调整_IBM_cnBeta.COM
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<nyfair> 你们这群不用上班的壕！
<adam8157> nyfair: 在上班呢啊!
<adam8157> nyfair: 看邮件回邮件看bug写comment呢
 * adam8157 afk
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [ubuntu 13.10(64bit)]为什么8GB内存只能认出4GB? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455299 free -m,还有gnome system monitor都是4GB内存.不能认出8GB.可我主板bios中可以认8GB.我是2条4GB的ddr3内存.以前64位windows7也能认8GB.后来把win7 64位换成了32位正版家庭高级版的.ubuntu 用了12.10 64位,ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 中就只能认4GB了.升级12.10变13.10 64位,还是只能认4GB.奇葩! 统计信息: 发表于 由 alexshots — 2014-02-07 12:27
<jiero> lainme: 结婚了没？
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
 * jiero 拜拜 roylez
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
<imtxc> jiero: .
<imtxc> jiero: 过年没见你呢
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。我走了，再见好孩子。
<jiero> imtxc: 戒烟吧。
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu中文名是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455300 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 （^_^) — 2014-02-07 13:01
<imtxc> 为嘛冒出来一句戒烟
<yunfan_> adam8157: 冒泡
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 在不? 帮我看个jd
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 乃也来帮看
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<yunfan_> 哪个懂电路的 我有物理要问
<adam8157> yunfan_: 刚去了趟超市
<zhouqt> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog> happyaron: 你那边有消息么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 私聊
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋
<roylez> gfrog: 基杂烩
<roylez> adam8157: 卖吧，卖了给我发奖金
<gfrog> ^k^: test
<yunfan_> roylez: 你可搞鱼菜共生了？
<^k^> gfrog, 这只是一个测试。  13:52 
<roylez> yunfan_: 家里没地方
<imtxc> zenNamaste: .
<zenNamaste> imtxc: .
<imtxc> gfrog, zenNamaste 上班了？
<zenNamaste> imt
<zenNamaste> imtxc: .
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你对卡表了解么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 卡西哦?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: .
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不了解.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, which one?
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<zenNamaste> freeflying: msg给你了呀
<zenNamaste> 那个taleo.net是啥?
<yunfan_> roylez: 有很小的 我刚才在淘宝上搜了下 有0.8平米的 200来快
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你想转码农了?
<liuhangbin> .
<roylez> yunfan_: 淘宝太牛了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩.
<freeflying> 干吧
<freeflying> zenNamaste, C社真应该好好谢谢我啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: lol~
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我前前后后介绍了好几个人了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 给你哥vp当当?
<zenNamaste> 个
<freeflying> zenNamaste, C社的vp不值钱
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... 那给一个也是好的呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 给我我就要
<yunfan_> roylez: 你可以买个来玩玩 那个店铺说 还可以太阳能 额
<yunfan_> roylez: 我觉得可以买个太阳能板+蓄电池+植物生长灯
<imtxc> 哪个社给我vp我也去啊
<freeflying> 不给你发钱有毛用
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 乃现在东家是哪儿?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 裸辞的啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... ... 不信
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我读书少, 你别骗我
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 不能
<freeflying> adam8157, 带点你们威海的海鲜来
<freeflying> adam8157, 下飞机我去接你
<adam8157> ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 下飞机我去接你的海鲜
 * zenNamaste 唉, 还是我实在.
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 开始淘宝了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 去下个ipad mini2
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 护膝到手
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不过今天下雪, 不跑了
<freeflying> gfrog, 我也打算全部转用水果的产品了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, lp的?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 必须呀
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 确实啊, 憋得买回来就是浪费
<roylez> yunfan_: 链接
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我道行浅, 就不折腾了.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 入adidas smart run吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那个带芯片的鸟鞋?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 表
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 表不重要吧.. 我倒是在看鞋子: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006H30KAE/?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006H30KAE/?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20 -- unhandled responsein get head
 * imtxc 求推荐表？
 * imtxc 千元预算
<adam8157> imtxc: 转账给我 我帮你买
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 价格不错, 收吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 有推荐的型号？
<yunfan_> roylez: 自己搜、鱼菜共生 第一页第一排就是
<adam8157> imtxc: 给你买块10块钱的电子表
<yunfan_> adam8157: 买个电池送我吧
<roylez> yunfan_: 1600....
<imtxc> yunfan_: 这个有点意思
<yunfan_> roylez: 哪里那么贵 等我搜下 有个小的
<yunfan_> roylez: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12551339497
<^k^> yunfan_: ⇪ 阳台种菜设备 可太阳能供电 无土栽培设备自动控制鱼菜共生-淘宝网 价格:760.00
<roylez> yunfan_: 这个太渣了
<yunfan_> imtxc: 叫阿蛋给你带俩电动汽车把 在山东上好牌照 托运过来
<gfrog> freeflying: 早该如此，哈哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 安卓渣渣
<imtxc> 电动汽车？
<yunfan_> roylez: 你要有人给你加工 可以去阿里巴巴直接买亚克力板来加工
<imtxc> 电动车的牌照也那么难上？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总已经回帝都了？ 还是干脆就在帝都过的年？
<yunfan_> 这东西就是板+管子+水泵
<freeflying> gfrog, 一直就在帝都啊
<yunfan_> 想不到这么贵 都是赚装逼人的钱
<freeflying> gfrog, 手机还没办法换呢,有合约在
<gfrog> freeflying: 绑定的？
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你买北汽的纯电动 可以在帝都上牌照 国家+地方补贴有12w
<yunfan_> 自己掏个20w 就可以实现挂帝都牌的梦想了
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<imtxc> 听起来不错，可惜没钱
<imtxc> yunfan_: 而且我也没有挂帝都牌的梦想啊
<yunfan_> imtxc: 我也是 在等个5-6w的小电动的国家补贴
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，去深圳薅个秦回来玩儿吧，才120k
<yunfan_> 我小地方 反正好上牌
<zenNamaste> 秦 是什么?
<freeflying> gfrog, 珍惜生命啊
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 应该是车的型号
<yunfan_> 比亚迪 秦？
<freeflying> gfrog, 过年跑了几次长途, 有点想换车了
<yunfan_> 那个太贵了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> 奥迪那个 A3 挺不错的样子
<^k^> zenNamaste: define:秦 http://lmgtfy.com/ not defined.
<gfrog> freeflying: 弄辆皇冠？
<imtxc> yunfan_: 你有i驾照不
<freeflying> gfrog, 看中窝窝的v40
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛，不够高大上啊
<iIlL10Oo> > a = 1.1 .. 3.3 ; a.include? 2.2
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟马三儿同平台
<freeflying> gfrog, 小车方便啊
<yunfan_> imtxc:  考个c照就可以上路
<gfrog> freeflying: 集体爱
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实我的需求是小车, 车内噪音低
<freeflying> gfrog, ipad有必要32G不
<gfrog> freeflying: 非常有
<imtxc> yunfan_: C 也不好考，帝都考个照儿现在不知道得多少钱
<freeflying> gfrog, 3G呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 水果32G起跳是趋势。程序越做越大
<gfrog> freeflying: 没3G的不带GPS，你要准备当导航那就必须3G版
<gfrog> freeflying: 小车？ mini？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过貌似小毛病也一身
<freeflying> gfrog, 导航与手机啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那无所谓了，我觉得买个3G路由比3G版爽的多
<yunfan_> imtxc: 我这里只能去屯溪考  嘿嘿
<gfrog> freeflying: 扔车里，一车人就都有网络了
<freeflying> gfrog, 确实啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 16G和32G差了将近 1k啊
<iIlL10Oo> android的手机可以把3G网络变成WIFI信号
<yunfan_> freeflying: ipad不能手拆 最好还是买个容量大的
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的水果，拍了1500张照片，然后加上高德的离线梯度，16G就塞满了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的水果，拍了1500张照片，然后加上高德的离线地图，16G就塞满了
<yunfan_> 除非你有天桥动手能力2级以上 可以无视容量 自己买ssd安装
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez momo
<yunfan_> imtxc: 现在考驾照可以自学 不必去驾校
<gfrog> adam8157: 带鱿鱼仔了木？ lol
<roylez> gfrog: 你摸摸 adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: 咩
<yunfan_> 不过自学你没有教练车练习  除非联系阿蛋 弄个跑车来试试
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也没带，啊哈哈
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪现在都代购跑车了？
<yunfan_> 或者购置一台全景式模拟作战平台
<adam8157> .....
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃代购跑车？ 送南孚么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 另加钱
<iIlL10Oo> http://url.cn/RhtIsx
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 微云
<nyfair> 壕们，opensuse把我帐号ban了，还有哪家提供online compile service的？
<iIlL10Oo> └─> synaptic --help
<iIlL10Oo> synaptic for Debian 0.80~exp2raring1
<gfrog> nyfair: 我社也有，不过你要打好source deb扔进launchpad
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你在上面做什么了？
<yunfan_> iIlL10Oo: 这个很简单 android系统原生就带ap支持
<freeflying> gfrog, ipad 不拍照的
<freeflying> yunfan_, gfrog  icloud不是更好
<adam8157> nyfair: launchpad
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是可能放片儿啊，放游戏啊，这俩更大
<gfrog> freeflying: 才5G，早被我塞满了，再买空间还爆贵
<freeflying> gfrog, 我不会玩有戏啊
<freeflying> 游戏
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实参照着你Nexus的使用情况来也行。安卓程序一点也不比ios小
<freeflying> gfrog, 现在都尼玛很大啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然的。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我还是搞个 16的算了, 反正有dropbox
<freeflying> gfrog, 不行买icloud好了
<gfrog> freeflying: icloud很贵的，叔儿，别怪我没提醒你哦，哈哈
<freeflying>  gfrog 估计ip6出来时我的合约也快到期了
<freeflying> gfrog, 不能吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 比起icloud，dropbox已经厚道到家了
<yunfan_> freeflying: 这个要等卫星上网降到200/月才比较有意义
<freeflying> gfrog, dropbox我有40G
<gfrog> freeflying: 那估计也差不多。
<adam8157> 40 0_0
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的dropbox装了也30多G了。
<yunfan_> adam8157: 土豪 现在1m的卫星上网你可以试试
<freeflying> adam8157, 实在不行还有百度网盘
<freeflying> gfrog, 水果机器上不能装google的应用很搞
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以装啊，我这全套google应用。
<gfrog> freeflying: 主力浏览器都是chrome
<freeflying> gfrog, hangout/gmail都搜索不到的
<zenNamaste> 我百度网盘2t吧...
<gfrog> freeflying: 米帝帐号呢？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你准备下单了?
<freeflying> gfrog, 没米帝账号
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 下单啥?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 鞋子
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 还没.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 等26号发了工资, 最近自己垫了1w1, 一贫如洗
<freeflying> gfrog, 一起入adidas的表吧
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你这变相透露你的薪水啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 月入1w1
<freeflying> 啧啧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 这个是培训班的费用, 跟我工资没关系
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我上班一小时20, 这个频道里的人都知道呀
<freeflying> gfrog, 那里有icloud的购买费用
<imtxc> 恩，记得 zenNamaste 透露过自己的工资是一月 14400 嘛
<adam8157> 哇
<zenNamaste> ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd.
<imtxc> 据说是豪当当的 1/10
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 10GB 20$
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 一年
<adam8157> 0_0
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你的手机里 设置 -> icloud -> 购买更多icloud空间
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不至于.
<gfrog> freeflying: 嘛表？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不喜欢带表
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 候总给你戴的?~ lol~
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 才发现x230 的耳机和mic是同一个孔
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 20块10G一年, 价格凑合啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 刀啊，刀……
<gfrog> freeflying: dropbox是100G一年9.9刀
<freeflying> gfrog, 16G和32G差价830呢
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是的.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 刀...
<freeflying> gfrog, dropbox在ipad上的体验如何
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 20x6.2
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 120rmb呀!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gfrog> freeflying: 凑合，程序切出去一会就停止同步了，所以只能开着丫傻等着同步。
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 830/120 >= 6
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个太奇葩了, 不能后台同步?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 但是, 更快, 更实用
<gfrog> freeflying: 不能
<gfrog> freeflying: 或者说只能同步几分钟，然后就被系统干掉了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没法多任务的弊端
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过很多程序可以直接链接dropbox打开里面的文件，这个很赞
<freeflying> gfrog, 水货只比行货便宜200多点, 还有必要水货吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 随便，反正水货在大陆一样保修，不过确实没啥必要折腾。
<gfrog> freeflying: 水果店直接买还省心
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 台式机如何配置B-LINK无线WIFI驱动，怎么运行.sh文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455303 运行.sh文件出错。 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist
<freeflying> gfrog, 16G的便宜258
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.appletuan.com/t/7559 这个么？
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 【2014年2月7日】过年辛苦了^^! 早报价已更新～！ - 苹果团
<freeflying> gfrog, 对
<gfrog> freeflying: 您还差这200多块么，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 有啥建议
<freeflying> gfrog, 差啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我这里也没水果店不是
<gfrog> freeflying: 当然要是多买几个可能还有点差别，哈哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就水的，反正一样保修。
<freeflying> gfrog,  月底 还打算入个mac mini
<gfrog> freeflying: mac mini 日淘吧。
<freeflying> gfrog, 不能保修吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像能保
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过我得确认下
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 台式机如何配置B-LINK无线WIFI驱动，怎么运行.sh文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455303 运行.sh文件出错。 root@debian:/home/yanghua/1# 提示： Authentication requested [root] for make driver: install.sh: 14: [: unexpected operator bash: make: 未找到命令 Compile make driver error: 127, Plea
<^k^>  ─> se check error Mesg <a class="highslide" href="http://wordpresser.cn/wp-content/upl
<freeflying> gfrog, 昨天又去刷了30km, 真心骑不动了
<freeflying> gfrog, 带3M的, 骑车还行
<gfrog> freeflying: 苹果团提货价比那个单子上贵100多呢，加价。
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，3M那个骑车我还嫌有点透风，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥意思
<freeflying> gfrog, appletuan的贵了?
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.appletuan.com/t/13
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 深圳华强北苹果批发报价单详解 - 苹果团
<freeflying> gfrog, 你有啥推荐的水货商?
<gfrog> freeflying: 么得
<freeflying> gfrog, 你啥时候补货口罩
<freeflying> gfrog, 直接在jd搞,还是海淘
<gfrog> freeflying: 我…… 存货还够用一年的……
<freeflying> gfrog, 强人, 不过你现在也不怎么骑车倒是 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 3M？ 挑便宜时候直接jd或者amazon，不过注意得买自营的商品，第三方的不靠谱
<gfrog> freeflying: 回帝都就开始骑啦
 * gfrog 纠结想换个412. cc freeflying 
<freeflying> gfrog, 412是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 大行 412, 14的折叠
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不是有个折叠吗
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实你可以直接上小布
<gfrog> freeflying: 太贵
<freeflying> gfrog, 一次到位, 省得以后又纠结
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 电视源（VLC可用） rtmp请用flashplayer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455305 {PPTV} CCTV1综合,http://117.135.161.16/live/5/30/53c90798941c4dada89edbeaa09c20a8.m3u8?type=tv CCTV2财经,http://117.135.161.16/live/5/30/a7a2a34c8c9b4740a06b421c6da280ad.m3u8?type=tv CCTV3综艺,http://117.135.161.16/live/5/30/15dbaa1ed0d74b3cb6bcf410783
<^k^>  ─> 2c6ae.m3u8?type=tv CCTV4中文国际,http://117.135.161.16/live/5/30/fbf101f4ecb04836b2ef730c582a0acc.m3u8?type=tv CCTV5体育,http://117.135.161.16/live/5/30/06c11d0b6c4a436e913332 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 发行版升级失败，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455306 中午重装的单系统amd13.10，直接-d升级到14，重启后出现如下提示，求助。 Code: error: symbol 'grub-term_highlight_color' not found. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue> 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2014-02-07 15:39
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  15:49 
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我的感觉是护膝比鞋子更重要
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 护膝到手了已经
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 鞋子也很重要吧
<freeflying> zenNamaste, bbs.runbible.cn/thread-277352-1-1.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 高明620 GPS跑表的评测 - 跑步装备 - 跑步圣经网 - Powered by Discuz! (@ runbible.cn)
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不行. 我对表没兴趣.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, gfrog 你们用vscocam不
<zenNamaste> 是啥都不知道
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 相机啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 号称iOS上最好的
<zenNamaste> 哦, 貌似收费...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 免费
 * zenNamaste installing
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 赞, 有好软件, 继续告知俺~
<yunfan_> roylez: 发现做太阳能光伏发电挺赚钱的
<roylez> yunfan_: 光伏不是已经是夕阳产业了么
<yunfan_> roylez: 你gtalk加我没 我抄送你一份刚才算账的聊天记录
<roylez> yunfan_: gtalk懒得用了，没加
<roylez> yunfan_: 微信或者聊天室发我
<iIlL10Oo> 光伏，估计以后20年还是坚挺的
<adam8157> roylez: 叛徒
<eexpress> 光伏，产能过剩，人员都清退了的。
<eexpress> adam8157: 乐乐用微型，肯定啥在找妹子。
<yunfan_> roylez: 好 我上下微信
<yunfan_> roylez: 最近各种奇怪的 微信扫了以后也登不上去 挫
<iIlL10Oo> 产业是坚挺的，估计不只20年。人力需求就不一定了。都是自动化
<roylez> yunfan_: 抠抠的系统本来就做得渣。前段时间疯狂扫SA，估计是一屁股屎没人擦得干净
<roylez> adam8157: 叛徒啥？
<yunfan_> roylez: 不是阿 我用那个手机扫描的方式登录网页版 以前都没问题  今天怎么也登不上去  额
<roylez> yunfan_: 经常这样的
<iIlL10Oo> webqq以前还有发图片给好友的功能
<iIlL10Oo> 现在没了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 开机自动创建一个以日期为名称的文件夹，工作目录也设为这个文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455310 在windows或者linux下，开机自动创建一个以日期为名称的文件夹，如“2014-02-07”，不含双引号，如果文件夹已经存在就自动跳过。进入系统后把工作目录设为
<^k^>  ─> 这个文件夹。 新建文件能不能在文件名称前自动加上日期，如“2014-02-07_XX.txt“，不含双引号，如果懂的话请指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是啥？
<yunfan_> iIlL10Oo: 现在显示都偶尔不行
<yunfan_> 怀疑是客户端开发组的阴谋
<yunfan_> 腾讯公司里肯定有这种类似 石油公司阻挠电动车的阴谋阿
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan_, 嗯，有可能
<yunfan_> roylez: 我算错了收益比 要10个月才能收回来
<yunfan_> 不过如果有钱投资 还不错
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 你回帝都了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 威海呢
 * adam8157 的手机太渣了
<gfrog> adam8157: 渣安卓
<jusss> adam8157: 你不是moto吗
<adam8157> jusss: .
<jusss> adam8157: 还是被联想收购的moto
<gfrog> adam8157: 你手机不能满足你了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 买个厚点的
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 有点了
<adam8157> ...
<jusss> 震动 防水
<jusss> adam8157: 你的irssi有提示音吗
<adam8157> jusss: 有
<jusss> adam8157: 怎么搞的？
<adam8157> jusss: 自己去看我的配置
<imtxc> adam8157: 联想手机不错啊
<jusss> beep_beep.pl
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的是1G内存4G存储跑4.1.2 =,=
 * zenNamaste 的手机也是1g内存
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 切
 * zenNamaste 之前的手机看网页, 一开开10个页面, 然后等缓冲, 现在不行了
<imtxc> 手机的内存怎么看
<happyaron> adam8157: 768内存跑412也没问题啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 感觉, iphone没有传说中的那么好.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 至少没有果粉口中说的那样好
<happyaron> adam8157: 对哦，你的是联想手机了。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 生态系统好, 硬件好, 软件好, 态度极差
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 软件也不好. ucweb在android下面很好用的, 跑到iphone上面就成shit了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: android下面用ucweb上论坛, 真的是一开十个页面, 然后看一个关一个
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 在 iphone 上用 ucweb 的人不多吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不知道诶.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我了解的不多.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: plex 30rmb
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 所以说态度差啊, ios上只有apple自家才可以用高级浏览器引擎, 其它家的只能用渣渣
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好贵, 有啥廉价的解决方案吗?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 越啊
<adam8157> zenNamaste: chrome啥的在ios上都被逼用得渣渣引擎
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 最廉价
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是呀.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: dlna可以吗?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不了解着
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我去弄个vlc, 试试看
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我现在都没种子看了
<RainFlying> 怎么感觉好像被 @  了 ？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 怎么会?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 懒得找了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ...
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: Auto-away messages are the spawn of Satan.
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: *** RainFlying[Away] (~textual@222.44.41.33) is now known as RainFlying
<RainFlying> 没设置过 Away 啊
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 所以你现在应该取消它
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 有好资源了记得分享哦
<happyaron> adam8157: 但是用下来还是觉得ios省心……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 就海盗湾呀
<imtxc> hdgg 彻底挂了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 现在hdgg没了都
<happyaron> adam8157: 从android叛逃到ios的人的真心话……
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 现在改名字了还是？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没了直接
<zenNamaste> imtxc: hd.gg的主机还在呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nmap
<adam8157> happyaron: 各人权重不一样
<happyaron> adam8157: :)
 * adam8157 出门赴宴
<RainFlying> 我这IRC 都跑了多天了，突然自动跑一个 Away 出来
<RainFlying> 我从 iPhone 5 + iPad  3 换成 Nexus 4 + Nexus10
<RainFlying> 从此就舒爽多了。
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 一直就有
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 我看你不停away然后取消away很久了
<RainFlying> 那就是默认设置了，我连上 FreeNode 之后啥都没做。
<imtxc> 手机必须换电池了
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 所以你应该取消他
<RainFlying> 取消了，不过奇怪的是，这客户端默认应该是没 Away 才对，我在笔记本上设置的时候都没看到默认勾选上的。
<happyaron> RainFlying: 把iphone寄给我吧
<happyaron> RainFlying: 既然你都不用了，lol
<RainFlying> 早就都送人了。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 奇怪的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455312 恢复一个VBOX的ova镜像系统，进入后删除一些文件，再次导出为ova文件，尺寸反而变大了，why？？！ 求解答！ 已经试过整理碎片， Sdelete标记0空间 ，Vboxmanager压缩等，统统不管用，反而越折腾越大！ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 stroller2008 — 2014-02-07 17:37
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<freeflying> gfrog, www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?t=joyo01y-23&_encoding=UTF8&linkCode=as2&asin=B005VK0LQW&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B005VK0LQW&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&tag=joyo01y-23
<freeflying> gfrog, 求靠谱途径/方法搞apple 米国id
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2q_eIay4cAACzSqZNGxkAALrRgBw35EAALNi618.jpg 这哥们这下悲剧了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 开机后进入登录界面，不能马上输入密码登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455314 进入登录页面后，无法立即输入密码，实体键盘与屏幕键盘都不行。 现在感觉是必须要等联网后或者系统确定无法连接网络（暂用无线网，有线没有所以未测试）后才能进行输入密码并
<^k^>  ─> 登录。 不知道又解决方法吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 XuQiankun — 2014-02-07 19:12
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 能不能再U盘ubuntu系统上装软件，而重启后软件不丢失？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455315 我已经把ubuntu装在了U盘上，但我有些疑问。 能不能再U盘系统上装软件，而重启后软件不丢失。 1.我的u盘是已经有引导了， 老毛桃 的。 2.我成功地 用了老毛桃启动Ubuntu ，配置
<^k^>  ─> 如下。 U盘隐藏根目录的部分信息 Code: title 【12】 运行Linux系统（CDLinux/Ubuntu） RUN (ud)/ILMT/GRUB/MENU12.LST 下面是MENU12.LST的部分内容。 Code: t …
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • ubuntu服务器架设BTC和LTC矿池 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455316 哪位大神在ubuntu服务器上架设过BTC和LTC矿池？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 exlifeen — 2014-02-07 20:36
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu服务器架设BTC和LTC矿池 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455317 哪位大神在ubuntu服务器上架设过BTC和LTC矿池？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 exlifeen — 2014-02-07 20:38
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<freeflying> imtxc_away, www.iwatch365.net/forum-67-1.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 精工表SEIKO,精工论坛,价格,维修,专柜,官网 - 爱表族 (@ iwatch365.net)
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu如何删除abiword？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455318 lubuntu-desktop对abiword有依赖，卸载时总是连同lubuntu-dektop一起卸载。 统计信息: 发表于 由 li123h — 2014-02-07 21:36
<jusss> 好安静
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • shell如何检查一个进程的状态 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455320 shell如何检查一个进程的状态 统计信息: 发表于 由 dengfangwen — 2014-02-07 21:41
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 32位与64位版本的内核不一样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455321 32位内核是3.11，64位内核是3.8，为什么不一样? 统计信息: 发表于 由 npxywml — 2014-02-07 22:12
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 【投票】你認為Email服務算不算雲端運算？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455322 請投票。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilovegoogle — 2014-02-07 22:14
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • linux命令怎么返回一个文件中指定的文本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455323 比如文件中有下列文字： the number is 100； linux命令如何实现只返回100 统计信息: 发表于 由 dengfangwen — 2014-02-07 22:14
<ahaha> hello
<^k^> ahaha:点点点.  23:10 
<ahaha> 等会就休息 哈哈
<ahaha> 没有活人？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • (2014年2月7日升级)Ubuntu-14.04-Alpha2-32位简体中文优化封装版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455329 (2014年2月7日升级)Ubuntu-14.04-Alpha2-32位简体中文优化封装版 感谢大家对LINUX封装技术的支持,新的版本终于在春节放假后和大家如期见面了 此ISO以官方最新发布ISO为基础使用
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-08
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<newleaves> test
<^k^> newleaves:点点点.  08:57 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6175.html 半聋? : 有一个病人去看医生。 病人:"我老婆说我聋了,可是我有时也能听到她说话。她说我是半聋。" 医生:"你到墙角站好,看你能不能听到。" 医生:"听到吗? 我说八十八。。。" 病人:"听到了！你说四十四。。。"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<aiya> 在 考虑学PHP还是python呢-。-
<huntxu> zenNamaste: .
<zenNamaste> huntxu: ??
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 妹子过年没陪你？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 一起吃饭, 一起看电影, 算是陪了嘛?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 没一起睡就不算陪
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 那没有
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 看电影过程中没发生点什么？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 被肘击算吗?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 盧瑟。。。
<zenNamaste> huntxu: nnnd, 看的是爸爸去哪儿 又不是啥煽情片子
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 随你怎么说咯~ 就算是loser, 俺也是个开心的loser
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你就說抱抱cindy
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 卧槽, 然后就被肘击了呀
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 失敗
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 哈哈哈~
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 被打也是很幸福的好伐
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 人回廣州了？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 恩.
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 留不下來。。。
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 废话, 这怎么留下来
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 让人家退学吗?
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你怎么这么闲...
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 主动来找我聊, 关心这么多..
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 乃remote有头绪了吗?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 第一天上班，預了沒狀態的
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 未
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 一起找土豪ee开个公司, 咱俩远程帮他打工?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 他願意開再說
<zenNamaste> 他不在线, 在线问问
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 这个地方不错啊，呵呵 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455330 这个地方不错啊，呵呵 统计信息: 发表于 由 qapublic01 — 2014-02-08 10:36
<xiaoalex> :-D中文频道？
<October22> xiaoalex: you are right!
<xiaoalex> October22:hi
<October22> 可以使用中文啊
<xiaoalex> :-D貌似大家都不怎么聊天啊
<xiaoalex> 有没有什么规矩？这里
<October22> 你没看到 topic 吗？
<huntxu> xiaoalex: 看topic
<October22> 或者你使用 topic 命令看看
<xiaoalex> =-O这样啊，好的。
* zenNamaste changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 否则会被喷 || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方
 * zenNamaste 过完年了, 大家随便晒幸福了
<newborn> 上班毫无幸福感。
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你怎么这么早就上班了? 过年没回家吗?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 本來昨天就該上的啊
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 前天和妹子又去了一次沙面，算曬幸福不？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不是吧, 我这里上座率也就30%
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不算, 我也跟妹子去过
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我上次碰到好多taobao模特
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 特别好看
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 还跟妹子吃了那里的兰桂坊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我这算是晒幸福不?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 新手求教一个问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455333 我刚安装ubuntu,怎么进入命令行状态？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nickers — 2014-02-08 11:03
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 我們晚上去了，也吃的蘭桂坊 =.=
<zenNamaste> huntxu: lol~ 那边的咖喱螃蟹不错
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 是个很傻逼的菜
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 感覺還不如37.2度
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 螃蟹我家只喜歡清蒸
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你想想, 螃蟹泡在咖喱酱里面, 然后你掰螃蟹壳的时候, 所有的咖喱都溅到你身上来了~ lol~
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 然後你回去就能脫衣服了？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 37.2是啥?
<zenNamaste> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 吃的
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 那我說和妹子在沙面拉的手算曬幸福不 lol
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不算呀
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 一下就快4年了 =.=
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 要是你在沙面亲了一下taobao模特, 那就算幸福了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: ...
<zenNamaste> huntxu: taobao模特太好看了!!!
<huntxu> zenNamaste: http://www.dianping.com/shop/2941594
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ Rendez遇Vous(河岸店)电话,地址,价格,营业时间(图)-广州-大众点评网
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 畫的
<zenNamaste> Rendez遇Vous??? 这是37.2?
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 兰桂坊, 你们俩人吃花多少?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 180+
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 擦, 我那会儿花了300+
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 誰讓你交個不會在乎你的錢的妹子
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 今年过年吃饭, 两次, 都是妹子花的钱
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 咖啡厅的钱也是妹子花的
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 我們去了福建玩了兩天
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 以及在廣州待了一天
 * zenNamaste 已经决定要 ignore huntxu 了
 * zenNamaste done
<zenNamaste> lol
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 最重要那句你還沒看到
<October21> 可惜啊！
<Guest93102> zenNamaste: 孩子
<zenNamaste> Guest93102: ?
<Guest93102> Oicebot: 跳个舞
<zenNamaste> Guest93102: 山东潍坊的... jiero还是那个叫啥来的?
<Guest93102> zenNamaste: 。
<zenNamaste> 忘了叫啥了
<October21>  9527
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 jieroarchl
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 我喝多了之后只能朝一个目的行动了，竟然多次忘记说再见之类度
<zenNamaste> 读不懂...
<October21> 真难想像你喝高了是怎么样的
<jieroarchl> October21: 就是想运动
<October21> 没出丑吧？
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 昨天喝多了，一个再见都没说
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 你干吗去了?
<adam8157> jieroarchl: ?
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 哥哥的弟弟们一起喝酒了——如果有媳妇的叫上媳妇
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 哦.
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 当妈
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 乖
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 我喝多了, 一般都是想直接睡觉.
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 我过一段时间不动才想睡
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 而且无法做到立刻入睡了，不舒服
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 可能你喝太多了
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 我的量，仅仅200ml 50度白酒
<adam8157> 四两, 可以了
<maplebeats> adam8157: dan dan
<maplebeats> 蛋叔
<adam8157> maplebeats: piapiapia
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 坏人
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 昨天我是第一个弃权的——其他人至少多喝50%
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 啊?
<jieroarchl> 谁推荐一个简单地打印服务器方案？
<jieroarchl> 我拆 Thinkpad 的时间超过了用Thinkpad的时间
<jieroarchl> 失败啊
<huntxu> jieroarchl: ibm失敗，聯想失敗，不是你失敗
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<jieroarchl> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: momo
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋今天上班啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不上啊
<freeflying> adam8157,  今天不是调呢吗
<adam8157> freeflying: swapped :)
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧, 高大上啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, apple id在开机时可以注册吗
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 可以
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 怎么生成两个tag之间的变化? 类似: 87.2% | drivers/                                +24495, -2624
<zenNamaste> 73.4% | drivers/net/                            +20968, -1870
<zenNamaste>  
<adam8157> zenNamaste: git help whatchanged
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 赞.
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste:  adam8157 我在卖破烂电脑 http://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37201568744&spm=a1z10.1.w4004-1249054213.7.FfY4wD&mt=
<^k^> jieroarchl: ⇪ IBM ThinkPad T43型 笔记本电脑 经测试正常应用 详细信息请进-淘宝二手
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 你擦一下再拍会好很多...
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 懒得。。。
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 觉得没人会想买的。。。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 额, 我只想知道哪个目录变化最多. 怎么破?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 自己sort一下
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 前提是获取那个列表呀
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • transmission-cli不支持多任务同时下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455335 在xterm里用transmission-cli命令下载一个bt，满速。开另一个xterm，用transmission-cli命令下载另一个bt，速度都是0，只要关掉第一个，第二个再开，就有速度了。 系统是freebsd10，以前是用rtorrent的，
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不鸡到啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: git diff-tree --dirstat=lines,0.1,cumulative kernel-3.10.0-78.el7..kernel-3.10.0-84.el7
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 赞
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 看了好久的man
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 87.2% | drivers/                                +24495, -2624    但是后面的行数变化显示不出来
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 看来不是只用命令能解决的, 要自己写脚本来整合了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: nv的閉源驅動，mesa用哪個？
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 還是nv自己有？
<zenNamaste> 你都闭源了, 还需要mesa?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 那就是它自己有吧 =.=
<huntxu> zenNamaste: optimus的，我買了這個本兩年，nv那張卡就用過一次。。。
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我其实没用过...
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你试试吧..
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 我也沒用過nv。。。
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我猜不用再自己弄mesa了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 只在公司的機器上胡亂裝個能用的東西
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 穷, 没用过nv的卡
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 其實我想哪來cuda
<zenNamaste> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 我和你不一樣，我是有了直接閑置
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 壕乎？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 真土豪
<jianghu> 有用14.04 测试版的 不  有什么新东西？
<jianghu_> 过年假 人这么少了啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 沃达丰加盟：Ubuntu CAG迎来重量级新成员 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455336 由于拥有数不清的发行版，因此对于许多Linux初学者来说，还是从更普及且易用的Ubuntu开始比较好(尽管也有不少人喜欢Fedora)。但是说到移动平台，似乎Ubuntu在推广方面就有些力不从心了。去年
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 能注册成美国的账号吗
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 随时都可以改
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 在手机上就能改
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 没美国信用卡也可以?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 刻意
<zenNamaste> 可以
<zenNamaste> adam8157: android不行
<adam8157> zenNamaste: android现在是有美国ip就行
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 为啥我的改不成美国的id呢
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 又多了个手机用了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 啊啊啊?????
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我老婆的S2换个电池就好了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jianghu_> 天使好悠闲啊
<leeeee> ：）
<nyfair> 干嘛要美国id？就为了那个色情软件google play？
<leeeee> --
 * nyfair 受够android了,ios ubuntu tizen firefoxos你们推荐哪个？
<leeeee> 👋
<adam8157> nyfair: 如果换的话就ios吧
<palomino|working> android
<leeeee> 过年为何如此冷清
<palomino|working> ios实在没啥好的
<palomino|working> 要不是工作得用
<nyfair> adam8157: 我妈就有个4，没觉得有啥好
<palomino|working> 我看不如试试ubuntu
<nyfair> adam8157: 虽然还是比android好
<palomino|working> firefoxos tizen都是面对低端机的
<nyfair> palomino|working: 魅族？
<palomino|working> 或者用nexus4刷?
<palomino|working> 魅族也可以试试
<palomino|working> 最好。。拿别人的试试先 :)
<nyfair> palomino|working: 天朝刷了那玩意后能打电话？电话比app重要
<palomino|working> 这个。。不知道
<palomino|working> 所以要用别人的手机试嘛。。
<nyfair> 所以还是等魅族小白鼠先上
<palomino|working> lol
<nyfair> 另外看教程，手机装ubuntu貌似要pc先装ubuntu？
<nyfair> 没有什么卡刷线刷的么
<palomino|working> 这个没搞过。。不清楚呢
<nyfair> c社员工出来回话！
<nyfair> adam8157: ...
<October21> 不能打电话，玩什么？
<adam8157> nyfair: 我啥都不知道
<October21> 基于android 4的吧？
<zenNamaste> kk老爸在马?
<October21> 不然不少机型都有体验版
<huntxu> nyfair: tizen有麽？用過再給個評測吧 lol
<freeflying> nyfair, 电话可以打
<October21> 电话这块没开放，怎么搞定的？
<nyfair> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Touch 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Daily Build
<nyfair> 支持的手机太少了
<nyfair> 魅族又没rom
<October21> 可以移植嘛
<nyfair> October21: 不会，你来
<October21> 有不少机型有体验版
<October21> 但没电话功能
<October21> 听说是基于android 4 的缘故
<October21> firefox os目前还不支持android设备的各种高分屏
<freeflying> nyfair, cwm里随意刷
<nyfair> freeflying: 不用cwm这种二手折腾货
<October21> 不只是nexus可以刷
<freeflying> nyfair, fastboot
<October21> 用什么不重要，重要的是你搞清楚分区
<nyfair> For ARM hardware for which we do not ship preinstalled images, see ARM/Server/Install for detailed installation information.
<October21> 想简单点就rec了
<eexpress> nyfair: 折腾手机?
<jusss> maplebeats: .
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Egghead.io AngularJS视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455337 Angular JS (Angular.JS) 是一组用来开发Web页面的框架、模板以及数据绑定和丰富UI组件。它支持整个开发进程，提供web应用的架构，无需进行手工DOM操作。 AngularJS很小，只有60K，兼容主流浏览器，与 jQuery 配合
<^k^>  ─> 良好。 教程的内容有： AngularJS - 01 Binding http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1650 AngularJS - 02 Controllers http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1651 AngularJS - 03 The Dot http:// …
<black_angel> 情况是这样的，1. 无线网卡已经装上驱动，能正确搜索到所用的无线网络。2. 搜索到网络之后输入密码无法连接上
<black_angel> 3. 经测试，同样密码在windows下可用
<black_angel> 迷雾一团
<black_angel> 求打救
<jusss> adam8157: fetchmail用root运行，提示fetchmail: WARNING: Running as root is discouraged
<jusss> adam8157: 这是啥意思
<dfceaef-> black_angel: ping通否？
<black_angel> dfceaef-: ping 不能
<dfceaef-> black_angel: IP有？
<black_angel> dfceaef-: 就是因为 IP 也没有
<dfceaef-> black_angel: dhclient 网卡
<black_angel> dfceaef-: 是无法连接上无线网络，处于单机状态
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 手机上如何改apple id成美国的
<dfceaef-> black_angel: 什么加密模式？没装 wpa_supplicant？
<black_angel> dfceaef-: WPA2
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 设置 -> tunes store 和 app store
<dfceaef-> black_angel: 另外查一下log
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 然后点你的apple id
<black_angel> dfceaef-: syslog?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 然后查看 apple id
<dfceaef-> black_angel: 都查一遍
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 然后你就按照设置来吧
<black_angel> dfceaef-: 我用 wicd 尝试连接总是提示 bad password, 可是密码又是正确的
<freeflying> Namaste|away, 地址电话呢
<Namaste|away> freeflying: 胡写
<freeflying> Namaste|away, apple不检测的?
<Namaste|away> 对
<Namaste|away> freeflying: 我不知道检测与否, 但是我胡写, 然后就成功了
<dfceaef-> black_angel: google it
<black_angel> dfceaef-: 没方向，驱动装好，能正确搜索出网络，就是无端连不上
<Namaste|away> black_angel: 禁用你的dhclient/dhcpcd里面的ipv6
<freeflying> Namaste|away, 还能添加信用卡买app不
<Namaste|away> freeflying: 没试过, 应该可以吧?
<freeflying> Namaste|away, 你手机上都用啥app啊
<Namaste|away> freeflying: 等会儿说, 要去开会
<black_angel> Namaste|away: 跟这个有关系？
<dfceaef-> black_angel: 直接google wicd bad password
<happyaron> freeflying: 你入iphone了？
<stmsgebjgd> 为毛不用nm
 * happyaron uses nm.
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 聪明人
<jusss> 用wpa_supplicant
<happyaron> jusss: nm 也用 wpa_supplicant
<happyaron> jusss: 用哪个不是那么有所谓，搞得定才最重要。
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯，但是nm-cli有bug
<happyaron> jusss: 为毛要用nm-cli
<jusss> happyaron: 因为没panel
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> KDE用户路过。
<nihui> happyaron: 原来你是KDE用户啊。。。
<happyaron> nihui: 曾经叛逃gnome一段时间，后来又叛回来了。
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: kde现在确实给力
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 嗯
<jusss> happyaron: 为什么root用户使用fetchmail,会给警告？
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 你还年轻  继续折腾吧
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 你真是奇葩  root + wm
<happyaron> jusss: 没事就不该用root用户登录好不好
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 现在的年轻人就是喜欢折腾
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: root fvwm
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 我也年轻。。。
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 你心理年龄成熟
<happyaron> 额
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 噗
<jusss> happyaron: root编辑/etc /sys下的文件很好呀
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 20年前的wm
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 你继续吧
<jusss> happyaron: 感觉不停的sudo是种病
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: root党和admin党都是弱智
<happyaron> jusss: 没事就不该sudo有木有
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 因为他们不会输入密码
<stmsgebjgd> XD
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 那谁说的，不自由怎么怎么样的
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 不阻止你弱智了
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 这是病
<happyaron> jusss: 不能耐住寂寞一遍一遍敲密码的sysadmin是不能上岗的。
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 比如经常挂起系统，那不得不停修改/sys/power/state吗，non-root不得不停的sudo
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 德國有新年否？
<happyaron> jusss: pm-utils
<happyaron> jusss: 那都是人觉得一遍一遍改太蛋疼了才发明的轮子，你何苦不用你额。
 * huntxu 差點忘了root的密碼了
<dfceaef-> 只要使用得当，root有什么不好
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu: 过完了
<happyaron> dfceaef-: 神马都不好，lol
<huntxu> dfceaef-: 問題是“得當”太難
<dfceaef-> sudo也不能阻止你dd抹盘
<happyaron> dfceaef-: 那是种态度
<stmsgebjgd> dfceaef-: 只要使用得当  一党专政有什么不好
<stmsgebjgd> dfceaef-: 一样的道理
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu: 1月1日
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: ...
<dfceaef-> stmsgebjgd: 伟大哲人苏格拉底就这么想的
<dfceaef-> 我认为他的话确实有道理
<stmsgebjgd> dfceaef-: 那你继续沐浴在党疼国爱下吧
<dfceaef-> stmsgebjgd: 前提是在原始社会下 :)
<dfceaef-> 如果电脑经艹，root有什么不好
<stmsgebjgd> 跟电脑有毛关系
<stmsgebjgd> 笑死
<happyaron> dfceaef-: 基本来说得是用root的人经得起那啥才行
<jusss> happyaron: 不是应该符合kiss原则吗，尽量的少
<jusss> happyaron: 东西越少越好，
<happyaron> jusss: 可以另外一种理解KISS，对你的干扰最少。
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 你死了 最kiss
<dfceaef-> 自己的服务器不上网，不运行非源软件，没重要资料，就开root
<huntxu> keep it simple 什麽時候變成 keep it little了。。。
<happyaron> dfceaef-: 这说白了还是用的人经得起那啥么
<happyaron> huntxu: 那就换句话，对你来说完成事情最simple的办法呗。
<huntxu> dfceaef-: 這就是我對公司的機器的態度 lol
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 反正自己又不是什么重要人物也没什么能影响人类社会的文件，开root应该也没关系
<dfceaef-> happyaron: 那何必见root就反。这是病。
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 开吧  所以这是思想观  价值观的问题  没法帮你解决
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 道不同 不相与谋
<happyaron> dfceaef-: sysadmin要先耐得住寂寞，才能在有root的时候不妄做。
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: +1
 * stmsgebjgd 废了口水
<huntxu> dfceaef-: 這哪來的見root就反，蓉蓉是見root問nonsense問題才反的 lol
<dfceaef-> 靠，竟然是歪楼
 * dfceaef- 废了口水
<freeflying> happyaron, 给我老婆换了iphone, 我换了ipad mini
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞
<huntxu> dfceaef-: 看吧，這就是沒關注上下文的結果
<happyaron> freeflying: 你也用iphone吧，facetime实在方便
<huntxu> freeflying: 能打電話？
<freeflying> happyaron, 我的合约没到期
<freeflying> huntxu, 不能
<huntxu> .
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<freeflying> happyaron, ipad mini就可以facetime
<dfceaef-> huntxu: 缓存区太小 XD
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。但是土豪不用心疼啦。
<freeflying> happyaron, 我是屌丝
<freeflying> happyaron, 你要是送我个iphone, 我不在意的
<happyaron> freeflying: 你是屌丝我是啥？
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 直接Viber
<happyaron> freeflying: 你是土豪的话，我才能排上当屌丝啊。
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: Viber
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 你堕落了
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 主要是我老妈都分分钟学会facetime，装别的应用费事啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 乃是高帅富啊
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: IE是怎么战胜netscape的。
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: Viber跨平台啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 我在你这个年纪啥都不是
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: linux上都有
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, viber太挫了, 连微信都不如
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 为毛？
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 微信不敢用
<Namaste|away> freeflying: 啥都没有呀, 就常用的微信, 微博, 百度云什么的
<stmsgebjgd> Namaste|away: 高端用户
<stmsgebjgd> Namaste|away: 微信 微薄 百度
<Namaste|away> stmsgebjgd: 恩, 都挺实用的
<stmsgebjgd> Namaste|away: 真是难以抑制的莫名崇拜
<Namaste|away> stmsgebjgd: 谢谢.
 * stmsgebjgd 肚子疼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2o0aIc10BAABqMqFg58kAALrKgFhgqwAAGpK285.jpg 坑爹哟,这么大个坑
<jusss> happyaron: tls和ssl有区别吗？为什么msmtp的man里面竟然说 This command enables or disables TLS (also known as SSL) encrypted connections to the SMTP server. Not  every
<CyrusYzGTt> 剥夺 日本 气运 40%
<yunfan_> CyrusYzGTt: 还不如先给自己加点iq
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan_§ 看小说 入迷了
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦赐 俄罗斯 0.0000002% 气运，因为 冬季奥运
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan_§ 在学习怎么当 地球的天道，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ipv6
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<CyrusYzGTt> 剥夺 菲律宾 气运 20%
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦赐 美国 气运 0.618%
<freeflying> Namaste|away, 苹果团太不靠谱啊, 昨天下单的到现在还没发货
<Namaste|away> freeflying: 也可能是发货了, 还没在网站更新
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04下用bumblebee只成功了一半。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455339 严格按照bumblebee官网操作，重启后独显确实关了，然后optirun运行不起来，显示错误信息： Code: [ 2014.018314] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.  Ple
<^k^>  ─> ase [ 2014.018366] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled. kern.log里面的信息如下： Code: Feb  8 17:18:10 xuqiankun-Ubuntu kernel: [ 2016.851965] NVRM: failed t …
<zenNamaste> halt
<zenNamaste> ....
<stmsgebjgd> .yt 周恩来
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 解密时刻：是是非非周恩来(完整版) | Uploader: 美国之音中文网 | Duration: 49mins 38secs | Uploaded: 02/09/2013, 18:51 | Views: 456,149 | Link: http://youtu.be/C7azxUTSgEM
<^k^> gebjgd_bot: ⇪ YouTube - 解密时刻：是是非非周恩来(完整版)
<stmsgebjgd> .yt 西藏
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 2012-07-09 凤凰大视野 西藏的西藏：神秘文明的遗痕（一） | Uploader: gaobiznus | Duration: 33mins 25secs | Uploaded: 05/08/2012, 06:55 | Views: 13,386 | Link: http://youtu.be/1wL5QD-Z2xA
<^k^> gebjgd_bot: ⇪ YouTube - 2012-07-09 凤凰大视野 西藏的西藏：神秘文明的遗痕（一）
<jiero> imtxc_away: 哦。
<jiero> imtxc_away: 甘肃的回不来了吧？大雪纷飞，道路堵塞？
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: .yt 2girl1cup
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: .yt 2girls1cup
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: ？
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: .yt 2girls1cup
<stmsgebjgd> .yt 2girls1cup
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 2GIRLS1CUP REACTION (ft. DailyGrace) | Tyler Oakley | Uploader: Tyler Oakley | Duration: 7mins 19secs | Uploaded: 26/08/2013, 22:04 | Views: 2,154,473 | Link: http://youtu.be/JGZhxfTfa10
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 我看了哦，吃屎
<^k^> gebjgd_bot: ⇪ YouTube - 2GIRLS1CUP REACTION (ft. DailyGrace) | Tyler Oakley
<stmsgebjgd> .yt 达赖喇嘛
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 解密时刻 -1959：达赖喇嘛出走始末(完整版-上) | Uploader: 美国之音中文网 | Duration: 49mins 12secs | Uploaded: 22/07/2012, 20:54 | Views: 167,891 | Link: http://youtu.be/WgMQ2VurA5M
<^k^> gebjgd_bot: ⇪ YouTube - 解密时刻 -1959：达赖喇嘛出走始末(完整版-上)
<stmsgebjgd> .yt 周恩来
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 解密时刻：是是非非周恩来(完整版) | Uploader: 美国之音中文网 | Duration: 49mins 38secs | Uploaded: 02/09/2013, 18:51 | Views: 456,149 | Link: http://youtu.be/C7azxUTSgEM
<^k^> gebjgd_bot: ⇪ YouTube - 解密时刻：是是非非周恩来(完整版)
<jiero> gebjgd_bot:  崇拜是最被允许的罪
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: http://inoveryourhead.net/20-things-i-should-have-known-at-20/
<gebjgd_bot> [ 20 Things I Should Have Known at 20 ] - inoveryourhead.net
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 20 Things I Should Have Known at 20
<alvin_rxg> Title: In Over Your Head (@ inoveryourhead.net)
 * jiero 摸摸 gebjgd_bot
<macint0sh> 机器人
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你的伴侣一定是 stmsgebjgd
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 滚
 * jiero 滚回来了
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 有什么指示？
<jiero> airead: 睡觉吗？
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 女儿的照片给我看看哦。
 * jiero 摸摸 yunfan_
 * jiero 摸摸 nyfair
 * jiero 拍 maplebeats
 * jiero 知道4个腾讯的人，结果位于4个不同的地方。
<jiero> 晕倒。
<macint0sh> 这个摸摸怎么弄的?
<jiero> macint0sh: 看上面的 irc 教程
<macint0sh> 好
<macint0sh> 谢谢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吊灯  : 尼克州长参观疯人院时,见一个疯子把自己悬在房梁上,还发出"哈哈"的怪笑声,便问另一个疯子:"他干吗要这样！ ""他把自己当成吊灯了。""咳,你们医院也真不负责,为什么不提醒他,让他下来呢?""那可不行。他要是下来了,就没了吊灯,四周不成了漆黑一片了吗?"
<palomino|working> .... ^k^
 * macint0sh  抱抱 jiero
 * jiero 抱抱 macint0sh
 * palomino|working 轻抚 jiero 和 macint0sh 
 * stmsgebjgd 看基佬搞基
<lincan> 22......
<lincan> ....
 * lincan ....
 * jiero 抱抱 palomino|working  好久不见了。
<palomino|working> 是啊
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马跑到北极看极光去了？
<palomino|working> 没啊
<palomino|working> 在家测试游戏呢
<jiero> palomino|working: 你是时代的精英啊。。。
<stmsgebjgd> palomino|working: 资本家就是不一样
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> palomino|working: 青春都献给了游戏事业！
<palomino|working> :-/
<jiero> palomino|working: 嗯。比那些在荒凉的地方浪费的大学生好多了。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 不过。能。一切都能。
<jiero> palomino|working: 你赶紧回家睡觉去吧。
<palomino|working> 不急
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马必须有以你自己命名的游戏给我们玩啊。我们就可以玩破马了。
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 那更不能有了
<jusss> palomino|working: 你用msmtp还是esmtp postfix sendmail ?
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 哪个也不用
<jusss> palomino|working: msmtp能发126 gmail，发qq mail总是没反应，太怪了
<jusss> palomino|working: 乐乐早发现msmtp有问题了原来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=250370
<^k^> ⇪ t: 用mutt和gmail打造舒服的电子邮件环境 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: roylez
<jusss> palomino|working: 05年就用了4年mutt, 他01年就开始用了，真早，01年我还在上小学。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 01年我都大学毕业了
<jusss> palomino|working: .....
<jusss> palomino|working: 我今年6月毕业，
<palomino|working> ...好年轻
<jusss> palomino|working: 感觉找工作好难。。。
<palomino|working> 耐心找。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马 破马 破马你竟然是这个频道最老的油条
<palomino|working> =_= jiero
<palomino|working> 别提了.. jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 所以我们每天都该拥抱你
<palomino|working> ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助:开年了,已经格了全盘,打算新装一下Kubuntu12.04-4-LTS和win7,先装哪个可以不折腾启动引的问题? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455346 RT. 之前一直修复来修复去,麻烦,现不想去修复启动,想问问先装哪个比较傻瓜,不折腾? PS:如果先装Kubuntu的时候是不是分割100M的/BOOT比
<^k^>  ─> 较好? 另一个电脑BIOS界面等ing,谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq52025 — 2014-02-08 19:35
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马破马，你知道怎么建立最简单的打印服务器吗？
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我连打印机都没用过几次。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马破马，你知道同时连接两个ISP的局域网络是什么原理吗？
<dfceaef-> 23333333
<palomino|working> ....
<uuair> 能否给我推荐一个海外的VPS呢？
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马破马，6年前的电脑玩什么好呐。
<jiero> palomino|working: 哦。是 8年前
<palomino|working> 玩6年前的游戏?
<palomino|working> 玩8年前的游戏?
<jiero> palomino|working:  8 年前有游戏？
<palomino|working> 我用ucvps的日本vps uuair
<uuair> palomino|working:你觉得稳定么?速度快么？
<palomino|working> 28年前都有吧 jiero
<palomino|working> 速度啊，看youtube不快，但下载东西好像挺快.. uuair
<uuair> palomino|working:好的，我去搜搜
<jiero> palomino|working:  你可以下载 youtube 视频到vps，然后抓回来
<palomino|working> 不是，挂这个vps的代理访问youtube就不快
<jiero> palomino|working: youtube 有日本服务器？
<palomino|working> 不知道啊 jiero
<palomino|working> 谁知道它连得哪里的服务器。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 我现在一点都不想看电影了。
<uuair> palomino|working:是http://www.ucvps.com这个网站么？但是只有los angels的服务器啊
<jiero> palomino|working: 因为碰到你了
<^k^> uuair: ⇪ UCVPS-美国VPS租用，日本VPS租用，美国独立服务器租用，高速美国空间 - 主页
<jiero> palomino|working: 哈哈
<palomino|working> ?_? uuair
<palomino|working> 难道卖光了
<uuair> palomino|working：找到了
<jiero> palomino|working:  有没有办法用 USB 盘做个 print server。。。
<uuair> palomino|working:只不过，XEN vps，是说cpu牛逼点么？
<palomino|working> ..... jiero
<palomino|working> 不知道... uuair
<jiero> palomino|working: 或者所有人都直接连接上，就不用print server 了？
<palomino|working> 我对打印完全无了解啊.. jiero
<jiero> palomino|working 哦。
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马，吃草。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 回家
 * jiero 呃。 我太悠哉了。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求解，liberofficecalc编辑excel文档后保存丢失备注？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455349 为何用liberofficecalc编辑excel文档后保存丢失备注 统计信息: 发表于 由 lvtongjingjun — 2014-02-08 20:03
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.04创建的wifi热点手机无法搜到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455350 搜不到手机上网好麻烦啊，有没有解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 那一种想念 — 2014-02-08 20:22
<jiero> onlylove 肯定被逼婚了
<jiero> yunfan_: 你被逼婚了没？
<leavfin> 最近freenode服务器有什么问题吗?经常无法连接
<leavfin> 还是isp搞拦截？
<yunfan_> jiero: 没有 我家人希望我找个女朋友 然后问我打算什么时候结婚 我跟他们说我想要两个娃娃 所以得赶在30岁前结婚  看我这么有计划 我父母就没逼了
<jiero> leavfin:  DDoS，据说英国情报部门想封一个频道
<jiero> yunfan_: 哦，聪明人
<yunfan_> jiero: 不会上次的net split就是六处干的把
<yunfan_> jiero: 这是我真实想法
<jiero> yunfan_:  上次仅仅是 net split 么。。。
<jiero> yunfan_: 不怕不怕
<yunfan_> jiero: 你是指结婚？
<jusss> jiero: 封那个频道？
<jusss> yunfan_: 你用过qq邮箱的smtp服务没
<leavfin> irc也可以封吗？
<jusss> yunfan_: msmtp和esmtp死活连不上qq邮箱，不管是ssl的还是没加密的，
<jiero> yunfan_: 嗯。不怕你30也不结
<jiero> leavfin: 不能封，就用大量电脑来攻击呗。
<jiero> leavfin: 网络堵塞就不能用了。
 * jiero 洗澡去了
<yunfan_> jusss: 用过163的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455352 机器 surface pro。启动桌面后立刻死机。速度ctrl alt f1后有时可以进入看到perl 和 too long。 Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 2000jedi — 2014-02-08 21:16
<tom___> 这里还热闹的嘛
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 请问针对intelbaytrailz3770 cpu 安装ubuntu 有没有 针对触控的驱动呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455353 如题： 请问针对intelbaytrailz3770 cpu的平板， 安装ubuntu 有没有 针对触控的驱动呀？ 如果有 怎么设置 或者在哪些网站上下载呢？ 请会的人 回答得尽量详细些 谢谢！ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 oyljw — 2014-02-08 21:33
<leavfin> jiero: 劳民伤财的，都做了些什么啊
<leavfin> irc机器人用来干什么的？
<leavfin> #linuxba貌似超多的
<dfceaef_> leavfin: 用来调戏的
<leavfin> dfceaef_: 除了疯狂刷屏，好像没多大用
<pt> 请问xchat里面怎么把谁谁退出进来这种信息遮蔽掉
<CyrusYzGTt> 设置 》 首选项 》 一般 》 聊天
<pt> 那个好像这能设置自己离开的消息？
<pt> 我用这个命令     /SET irc_conf_mode 1 好像成功了 :)
<pt> 第一次用arch，真够折腾的，问题还多多
<CyrusYzGTt> 设置 》 首选项 》 用户列表
<CyrusYzGTt> pt§ #archlinux-cn 那里问更好，这里是 灌水区
<pt> 嗯，已经搞定了，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 这里适合问 linux发行版共有的东西
<mao_> FHS吗？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx配置文件是英文的，怎么添加小鹤双拼 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455356 fcitx 4.2.8.3，已经安装fcitx-pinyin。google来的的配置文件是中文的，我的是英文的。 现在debian7，locale是en us utf8，想添加小鹤双拼，应该怎么做。网上说叫的sp的文件我这没有。 求教。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihaozhe2 — 2014-02-08 22:58
<jiero> imtxc_away:
<gebjgd_bot> KeyError: u'eexpress' (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 273, in track_part)
<gebjgd_bot> KeyError: u'iGoogle' (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 273, in track_part)
<Lattice> 有人吗？
<^k^> Lattice:点点点.  01:17 
<Lattice> 最近在酱油PT，有没有同伴？
<dfceaef_> 啊？
 * dfceaef_ 路过
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: pt 用那玩意幹嘛
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 里面有不少首发资源
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 对了，Linux下没有注册表，所有信息全部写在配置文件里？
<dfceaef_> Did you mean /etc?
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 顯然
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 什麼首發資源  從來不用bt  pt
<gcell> 又到了美国网友活跃的时间段了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 誰說是美國的
<Lattice> gcell: stms是德国前辈
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 额，我以为你身在美国
<gcell> 哦
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 那你下载都用啥？
<gcell> 反正不是一个时区的吧，恩，国外网友
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 爲什麼要下載
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 說說你要下載的內容
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 高清电影，高清电视录制视频，电视剧原盘，电子书，0day, lynda.com，Tutplus.com等教程
<alvin_rxg> Title: Online video tutorials & training | lynda.com (@ lynda.com)
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 電影直接youtube 有720的足夠了  有些的還有fullhd的
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 電視？ 從來不看
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 什麼電視劇？
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 電子書從來都是需要的時候再找
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 0day linux沒有0day
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 從來不看視頻教程
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: youtube有电影？
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 不是说youtube没有盗版？
<stmsgebjgd> 機器人何在！？
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: .yt 無人區
<stmsgebjgd> .yt 無人區
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 《無人區》先行版預告片 | Uploader: a yung | Duration: 1mins 37secs | Uploaded: 07/05/2010, 05:49 | Views: 7,063 | Link: http://youtu.be/PwmxMgIHG8E
<^k^> gebjgd_bot: ⇪ YouTube - 《無人區》先行版預告片
<stmsgebjgd> .yt 无人区
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 犯罪剧情大片【无人区】徐峥 黄渤 余男 陶虹(高清720P) | Uploader: FilmII | Duration: 1hours 52mins 8secs | Uploaded: 03/01/2014, 14:52 | Views: 76,871 | Link: http://youtu.be/hkuYW1i27eU
<^k^> gebjgd_bot: ⇪ YouTube - 犯罪剧情大片【无人区】徐峥 黄渤 余男 陶虹(高清720P)
<gcell> 这这这，这是大召唤术吗
<stmsgebjgd> .yt 警察故事2013
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 新警察故事2013 BD | Uploader: Victor Li | Duration: 1hours 46mins 24secs | Uploaded: 29/01/2014, 05:55 | Views: 13,177 | Link: http://youtu.be/aHXc5ztQ-Yg
<^k^> gebjgd_bot: ⇪ YouTube - 新警察故事2013 BD
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 最近还有什么片子？
<Lattice> 果然有，太神了
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 你想看的东西youtube上都有
<gcell> 召之即来的bot，这是怎么做到的
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 雷神2
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 地心引力
<stmsgebjgd> .yt 雷神2
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 《雷神2》中文宣傳片 娜塔莉·波曼憤怒掌摑洛基 | Uploader: 365ChinaNews | Duration: 1mins 2secs | Uploaded: 30/08/2013, 13:25 | Views: 2,986 | Link: http://youtu.be/M05Fs5pODWA
<^k^> gebjgd_bot: ⇪ YouTube - 《雷神2》中文宣傳片 娜塔莉·波曼憤怒掌摑洛基
<stmsgebjgd> .yt 地心引力
<gebjgd_bot> [YT Search] Title: 【地心引力】電影最終版官方中文預告(HD) | Uploader: WarnerBrosPicturestw | Duration: 2mins 22secs | Uploaded: 05/09/2013, 05:53 | Views: 153,183 | Link: http://youtu.be/pPPkucUVcq4
<^k^> gebjgd_bot: ⇪ YouTube - 【地心引力】電影最終版官方中文預告(HD)
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 去youtube搜 很多的
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: youku上也有不少
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 恩恩，第一次知道，感谢了
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 所以没有必要下载
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 海盗湾你也不用？
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 不用
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 你说我下载什么
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 游戏有steam www.lgdb.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games (@ lgdb.org)
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 如果有某本书买不起或者买不到，一般怎么下载呢？
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 搜索
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 很多时候新浪的 iask共享里有
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 恩，你这样一说我还真不知道这几个月都在干啥。
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 所以我真的不明白你在pt什么  生命？
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 见笑了， 这几天买了四个seedbox刷PT流量。
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 呵呵，以后我要做什么，一定要先来这里请教一下各位的意见。
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 儒子可教
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 找到师傅了，以后就不用再黑暗中摸索了\^_^/.
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 这里比我强的人多了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我给老婆买的那个hawell的显卡问题也解决了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 还有关机问题  内核bug
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 用了kubuntu 13.10 自己编译了最新的vanilla完事
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 怎么解决的？
<gcell> 哦
<gcell> hawell显卡驱动更新了？
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: debian stable 的内核太旧 上了backports 但是xorg太老 所以就上了kubuntu 13.10
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 之后就一切ok了 但是无法关机  一查是个kernel bug 最新的3.13解决了 所以就自己编译了
<gcell> 所噶
<gcell> 你这个前缀什么时候换上的，你不说显卡和关机bug的事情，我还没认出你
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我机器多  为了能同时登所以就加前缀
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 一般人加后缀  我加前缀
<gcell> 哦
<gcell> 我脑子的id识别系统，只能识别前8位字符
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 好吧
<gcell> 刚打了补丁，现下已经可以完整识别了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: steam是相当的给力啊 ubuntu随便的发行版 上闭源 跑游戏流畅的很
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: steamos弄不好真的能得到不小的市场份额
<gcell> steam是大势所趋，各个游戏平台的游戏很多大作只能独享，不符合制作厂商利益最大化的原则
<gcell> 个人以为
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: Linux当底层os也是大势所趋  很多厂商都看到了android 和 sony ps的成功
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 是啊，如今linux越来越好用了，我办公室的windows都被我请进了虚拟机，换成了linux
<Lattice> gcell: 你用的哪个发行版？
<gcell> Lattice: fedora 20
<stmsgebjgd> 我抵制rpm系的
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 这是何必，deb一样有依赖问题
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 还真没遇到过
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 我哪个都不抵制，只是一直是rpm，顺手就用下来了
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 传说中的rpm依赖问题，我也没遇到过……
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我是不喜欢rpm 后来用了pkg和deb 觉得不错 就用下来了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我遇到过
<gcell> 从RH8开始至今，看来我人品不错
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: fedora core 1 2 3我都有遇到
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 2008年选择发行版的时候用了ubuntu
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 额
<Lattice> 有没有专为Linux优化过的笔记本推荐？
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 直接买个非双显卡的就好了
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 现在有非双显卡的笔记本？
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 有啊 多的是
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 笔记本必须买fullhd
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 剩下的买a卡 i
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: i卡都行
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 我这里3台机器都是3A  跑的杠杠的
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 我看只有宏基的笔记本有预装ubuntu的。
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 我现在用的toshiba apu 上网本自己后装的
<gcell> 换了个客户端登陆
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 你就买不带系统的笔记本 就行了 必须fullhd
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 普通的分辨率可以直接扔了
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 恩，准备卖一个移动用
<Lattice> 单显卡的机器还有吗？现在不都是核心+独立双显吗？
<Lattice> stmsgebjgd: 对了，Linux支持指纹识别码？
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 这个你要问gcell
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 支持
<stmsgebjgd> Lattice: 直接买haswell就行了
<gcell> 必须支持啊
<gcell> 指纹
<LatticeSum> 不用装驱动就直接支持吗？
<gcell> Lattice: linux的指纹驱动内核里应该已经自带了吧，只要装应用就好了
<gcell> 我反正没装驱动，只装了应用程序
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: linux不是win 对硬件支持好多了
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 随便拿个机器  你装win还要弄驱动  linux基本内核都自带了
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 反过来说硬件厂商对linux的支持弱爆了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 对
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 不过现在好多了，intel之类的已经发现win靠不住了
<gcell> 现在都在悄然发力
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 都尝到了开源系统的甜头了 Android就是最好的例子
<gcell> 见鬼的wintel让intel白白丢失了移动市场
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: mtk最近很给力
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 联想的很多平板都是mtk的
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我准备又要换手机了  mtk 8核心
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 价格便宜量又足
<gcell> intel主动让渡话语权给微软，硬件厂商被软件厂商绑架，这太不正常，硬件厂商本来应该超然软件系统之上的
<gcell> 你准备买哪款？
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: thl的美猴王2 或者 美莱士的mx798pro
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 双卡双待 fullhd 2G 32G内存 双1300摄像头 8核心
<gcell> 做工不靠谱啊
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 都是代工厂   怎么不靠谱
<gcell> http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_1262/index12619698_0_p359620.shtml#/&pn=17
<^k^> gcell: ⇪ 【高清图】THL(THL)美猴王2顶端 图14-ZOL中关村在线
<gebjgd_bot> [ 【高清图】THL(THL)美猴王2顶端 图14-ZOL中关村在线 ] - detail.zol.com.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 最新最权威的IT产品报价_400个类别,30万产品_中关村在线报价查询频道 (@ zol.com.cn)
<gcell> 你看看这细节
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我看看去
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 这不是还行么
<gcell> 这叫还行啊……
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 怎么不行了？
<gcell> 细节如此毛糙
<gcell> 定然是找了低价代工厂
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我觉得还可以啊
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我要好的做工细节干嘛？
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 手机这东西1年1换的
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 关键我要的是配置  你以为三星s4的做工就好？
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 一样垃圾
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 手机不是手表  挑那么多细节问题
<LatticeSum> 没想到手机市场有这么强大的手机了
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 早就有了
<LatticeSum> 哪天发布的？
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: mtk的价格性能各方面都好
<LatticeSum> stmsgebjgd: 恩，我也超级喜欢
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 我关心两点，通话音质和公益细节，不能太次啊
<LatticeSum> stmsgebjgd: 不用抢就能买到吗？
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我现在用的就是mtk
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 通话质量相当不错
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 什么公益细节？
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 工艺
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 代工厂 一样的
<gcell> 好吧
<LatticeSum> 太强大了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我和我老婆用的都是联想的 mtk  相当不错
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 自己刷个rom  上google
<LatticeSum> stmsgebjgd: 你用的手机是自己定制的rom？
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 不是
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: google的
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 软件都是一样的，问题不大
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 问题很大
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 国内的rom垃圾的很  gps定位有严重问题  没有google play
<gcell> stmsgebjgd:哦，我是说刷了以后
<gcell> 谁用自带的rom啊
<gcell> 必须刷啊
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 哦
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 那是自然 乐娃的不错
<gcell> 你怎么不换个移动4G的，美猴王只支持3G啊
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 为什么要4G的？
<gcell> 移动的3G就是渣啊，1Mbps坑爹啊
<gcell> 不上不下
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我在国外
<gcell> 哦，忘了这茬了
<LatticeSum> 移动4G，有定制机吗？
<gcell> 放心，联发科一出手，各种定制机挑花眼
<LatticeSum> 都4G了，移动的流量还是这么贵
<gcell> 联发科早跟进安卓的话，如今估计也没高通什么事了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 没错
<gcell> 重大误判啊
<gcell> 唉
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: mtk实在是太便宜了
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 是啊
<LatticeSum> mtk是不同于intel、高通的第三种CPU架构？
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: mtk 是arm
<LatticeSum> 和高通指令集不同？
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 高通也是做arm的
<stmsgebjgd> intel, amd是做x86
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 你概念不清
<gcell> 不是传说intel在大力拉拢深圳的山寨厂商，在谋划大动作吗
<LatticeSum> 恩，对这方面了解不多。
<gcell> 怎么没响动了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: amd已经有了arm了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 联想的k900就是intel的u
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: amd就是打酱油的，自动忽略
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: amd的u
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 还是不错的  我一直是amd粉
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 家里3台机器都是amd
<gcell> -_-!
<gcell> amd那个制程进步的速度、功耗和发热量等等，完败啊
<piggybox> yo
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 谁说的  apu 相当牛逼 我的笔记本随便7个小时
<gcell> 和intel不在一个档次上，不多多亏了amd，不然U更贵
<piggybox> intel的atom就是烂
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: +1
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 比起atom amd的apu完胜啊  功耗 性能上
<gcell> 移动端就不清楚了，没对比过
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我的台式机也是amd的apu a6 3650 linux上跑dota2刚刚的
<gcell> 噪音如何？
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 没有噪音
<gcell> 水冷么？
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 温度控制相当的好
<gcell> 哦
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 不用水冷啊
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: amd的u
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: amd的u早就没有温度问题了
<gcell> 额……功耗差那么多，步伐热能去哪啊
<gcell> 不发热
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 功耗？
<piggybox> 反正我再买个ps4或者xbox1也要变成amd用户了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我的a6 3650功耗似乎是tdp 100w
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 其实没有那么多   我整机才95w
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 量过
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 因为我不编译
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 买那些东西干嘛 直接steamos
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 你说的我都动心了
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: steamos上都是pc游戏
<gcell> amd的u便宜很多的
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 是啊  你要玩console的？
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 不一定  以前apu的本子反而贵
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 因为性能功耗比celeron atom都好
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 台式机领域是amd的便宜
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我这里apu用的杠杠的
<gcell> 移动的没关注过，我现在想配台式机最近才跟进了一下
<gcell> stmsgebjgd: 硬件几年不看，已经跟不上趟了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 台式机直接amd apu 如果不玩游戏就是它了 如果要玩游戏再买个a卡 可以混交  不过只能在win上
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: linux的驱动不支持混交
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我现在屏蔽了cpu里的a卡 用的另外独立显卡在linux里跑dota2
<gcell> 嗯，我先看看
<gcell> amd对linux的支持还是这么渣
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: 那当然，pc游戏就那几个
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 独立显卡还是不错的
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 反正闭源驱动在我这里台台机器都好用
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: 而且买块好的显卡的钱就等于买一个console了
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 要那么好的显卡干嘛
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 我的显卡记得当时才80欧元
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: 80欧不也快200美元了？
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 等下 我看看去
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 没有那么多
<piggybox> 没啥好看的，随便猜的
<LatticeSum> Steam OS 可以运行在虚拟机里吗？
<gcell> 不行
<piggybox> 不过现在200多刀的显卡也很一般
<gcell> stea	mos是资源大户，虚拟机扛不住的
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 直接*ubuntu + steam  游戏跑的杠杠的
<LatticeSum> stmsgebjgd: 你是说*ubuntu steam双系统？
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 单*ubuntu里面自己装steam
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 笨
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 和你在win里一样
<gcell> steam 自己发布了一个linux专用发行版，但是同时也有其他发行版可以用的steam软件
<LatticeSum> gcell: 我还以为只有linux专用发行版呢XD
<gcell> 当然不是
<LatticeSum> 以前从不玩游戏的，你们这么一说，也想找个游戏玩玩
<piggybox> valve不管做什么本质上都是为了卖游戏
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 思路是对的
<gcell> stmsgebjgd 这家伙太能说了，哈哈
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: ps早就是linux了
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: 我？
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: 不是吧，只是可以跑linux而已
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 你去看看ps早就是定制的linux了
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: 我倒听说是定制的freebsd
<gcell> 是啊 stmsgebjgd你有这天赋，不知不觉就被你说服了
<LatticeSum> 恩，我也这么认为
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: LatticeSum 我难道适合去做销售？
<gcell> 太合适了，金牌销售
<LatticeSum> stmsgebjgd: 有没有尝试过？
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 没有
<piggybox> 你可以去当唐僧
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 销售出差更多  老婆更不愿意
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 嘴
<piggybox> 还要长得帅
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 这个还可以
<LatticeSum> stmsgebjgd: 你是这个频道的creator?
<stmsgebjgd> LatticeSum: 不是
<LatticeSum> Steam OS里有没有推荐给新手的游戏？我想尝试一下。
<gcell> steamos的游戏都是要收费的吧貌似
<LatticeSum> gcell: gcell1 是同一个人？
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: LatticeSum 很多免费的
<stmsgebjgd> gcell: LatticeSum 自己搜
<gcell1> LatticeSum: 刚刚网络掉线了
<gcell1> 前一个还没退出，后一个又进来了，就生成了一个僵尸号
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: 你后来换了java的工作了没？
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 正在面试呢
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 才面试了2家
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox: 哪有时间啊  我要上班
<piggybox> stmsgebjgd: 面试是比较费时间
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 怎么样？
 * FishOneeyed 有人玩ingress吗？
 * FishOneeyed 估计问也是白问
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-09
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我想自己在瘦客户机上安装ubuntu系统做下载机。系统空间多大？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455359 最小化安装，请问utunbu需要多少硬盘空间才能运转做PT下载机(rTorrent)?1G空间够吗？或者4G? 统计信息: 发表于 由 nickers — 2014-02-09 4:17
<freeflying> imtxc_away, http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04基本可用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455360 刚好1304到期，升级之 统计信息: 发表于 由 sinoyster — 2014-02-09 9:34
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu中文名是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455361 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 （^_^) — 2014-02-09 10:18
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • http://kde-look.org/上下载主题，找不到下载的按钮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455363 想到http://kde-look.org/上下载主题，找不到下载的按钮， 求教啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangsh4123 — 2014-02-09 11:18
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 只有一张嘴 : 一天,三个会说大话的人碰到一起,甲立即提议比赛一下看谁最能说大话。他先说:我立着头顶天,脚踏地。 乙说:我坐着头就顶天了。 丙说:我的上嘴唇靠天,下嘴唇靠地。 甲问:那你的头和身子呢? 丙说；我只有一张嘴。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教：windows 8系统与ubuntu不兼容，电脑不能启动后如何处理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455365 各位大侠： 俺是新手，在此请教各位大侠一个问题，诚请各位大侠给给建议： 1、我的台式电脑系统本来是WINDOWS8，今天我突然用U盘启动系统安装了UBUNTU在同一台电脑上，
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<manmap>  /topic
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste:  早安
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pBaIRvSeAADXbHO4oj4AALrLQJshaQAANeE877.jpg 为了自由,即使蛋疼我也豁出去了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fluxbox下字体设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455366 使用debian6.04-amd64,没有安装GDM，只有一个fluxbox桌面。在~/.fonts文件夹内放入了微软雅黑，文泉译正黑字体。 ~/.fluxbox/overlay内容如下： # 菜单标题的字体 menu.title.font: 微软雅黑-14 # 菜单组标题的对齐方式 menu.title.justif
<^k^>  ─> y: center # 菜单项目的字体 menu.frame.font: 微软雅黑-12 # 菜单项目的对齐方式 menu.frame.justify: left # 窗口标题栏文字的字体 window.font: 微软雅黑- …
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu touch里面怎么截图？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455369 ubuntu touch里面怎么截图？在nexus7上装了一个，不知道如何截图。。。 ps感觉这14.04的预览版卡的一X啊。。不是马上就推出14.04的正式版了么。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bravoaq — 2014-02-09 14:40
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • bash的补全，自定义 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455370 Code: ▶ sed -n '/TAB/,$ p' ~/.bash/alias #--------TAB COMPLETION ADD------------------------ #        local cur; COMPREPLY=(); cur=`_get_cword` _show_installed() { COMPREPLY=($(_xfunc dpkg _comp_dpkg_installed_packages `_get_cword`)); return 0; } _show_all() { COMPREPLY=($( ap
<^k^>  ─> t-cache pkgnames `_get_cword` 2> /dev/null )); return 0; } _grep_history() { COMPREPLY=($(grep '^cd ' ~/.bash_history|sed 's/^cd\s*//'|grep '^[/~]'|grep `_get_cword` 2> /dev/null)); …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 启动一个wifi热点需要哪些相关服务支持？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455371 rt ubuntu 可以简单地建立wifi热点，但是背后需要哪些服务？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 走你～ — 2014-02-09 15:03
<gebjgd> xmpp的地址是多少
<^{^> fuck you
<chenxiongfei> hi
<chenxiongfei> 有人吗？
<^k^> chenxiongfei:点点点.  16:38 
<chenxiongfei> Wow!
<chenxiongfei> What is openstack ?
<^k^> chenxiongfei: define:openstack ? http://lmgtfy.com/ |OpenStack| Software delivers a massively scalable cloud operating system. |...| Deployment Automation on #|OpenStack| with #TOSCA and Cloudify Thu, Feb 6th  |...|
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 是中国人吗？
<chenxiongfei> 可以说说本土语言吗？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, .. 休息一下 ..  16:41 
<chenxiongfei> 这是？
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei: 趁胸菲？
<freeflying> lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 惠普打印机不工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455374 我用的deskjet 2050 J510,驱动程序里没有这款产品的型号，应该选哪个驱动程序？我选了一个deskjet 200，显示正在打印，但打印机根本就没动，然后显示打印完成，什么也没打印出来 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-02
<^k^>  ─> -09 16:50
<jusss> freeflying: 我用gmail给qq发了份邮件，qq竟然提示邮件时间是2014年2月9日(星期天) 凌晨0:30 (UTC-08:00 温哥华、洛杉玑、西雅图时间)
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<gebjgd> jusss: qq 邮件？
<gebjgd> jusss: 这么高端
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯
<jusss> gebjgd: qq邮件都能判断发件人的时间了
<jusss> gebjgd: gmail在国内有服务器吗？该不会真的是从美国的gmail那发过来的吧
<gebjgd> jusss: 没有
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 保存python终端输出结果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455375 各位大大看了这个标题先表喷我，我确实是初学者，而且，网上的各种方法都试了也没用 情况是这样的，用python写了个脚步，输出一段文字，然后用了tee重定向输出结果，新文件是生成了，可里面是空的
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • cnt中文字数.pl http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455376 Code: ▶ cat bin/cnt中文字数.pl #!/usr/bin/perl use utf8; use Encode qw(_utf8_on); #消除输出的"Wide character in print at ...." binmode(STDOUT, ':encoding(utf8)'); #去掉空格和回车等。 open IN,"<$ARGV[0]"; while(<IN>){ s/\s//g; _utf8_on($_); $cnt+=length; print; } pri
<roylez> jusss: 渣渣渣
<jusss> roylez: ...
<jusss> roylez: gmail这么容易被啪啪，还是国内邮箱稳定
<roylez> jusss: 毫无压力啊，毫无压力
<roylez> jusss: 渣渣渣渣
<lincan_> ........
<jusss> roylez: 等哪天白名单了，看你怎么办
<jusss> roylez: fetchmail怎么指定邮件存储位置呀?
<gebjgd> jusss: 国内啥都稳定
<jusss> gebjgd: 昨晚上了下yahoo的邮箱，发现竟然有1T
<jusss> gebjgd: 可惜不支持pop imap smtp
<gebjgd> jusss: 1t又怎样？
<gebjgd> jusss: yahoo.de有imap的路过
<alvin_rxg> Title: Yahoo Deutschland (@ yahoo.com *FROM* yahoo.de)
<jusss> gebjgd: 额，那个yahoo的邮箱是通用的吗？
<jusss> gebjgd: 我其实是诺基亚的邮箱，后来卖给了雅虎。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 有个技巧  一开始也不支持  后来改了什么东西
<ffddybz> 现在嵌入式音频都是用oss?还是alsa?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 你猜
<gebjgd> .yt 周恩来
<ffddybz> gebjgd: 你是搞嵌入式吗？
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 我搞欠入式的
<ffddybz> gebjgd: 求指导
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 欠入 式
<jusss> s/欠/后  lol
<gebjgd> jusss: 儒子可教
<jusss> gebjgd: 那个雅虎邮箱改什么东西支持imap该不是是转发邮件吧
<gebjgd> jusss: 不是
<jusss> gebjgd: 我在雅虎邮箱里的设置里看了看啥也没看到。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 一开始就是付费用户可以用  有个什么技巧能让普通用户变成付费的  于是就支持了
<jusss> gebjgd: gmail有付费用户没
<gebjgd> jusss: 没有吧
<jusss> gebjgd: 你知道怎么让fetchmail把邮件下到指定位置吗？
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 还是audioflinger
<ffddybz> what?
<gebjgd> ffddybz: <ffddybz> 现在嵌入式音频都是用oss?还是alsa?
<ffddybz> what's the meaning of audioflinger?
<gebjgd> ffddybz: .google audioflinger
<gebjgd> .google audioflinger
<gebjgd_bot> gebjgd: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11218923/what-is-audioflinger-and-why-does-it-fail-tone-prop-ack
<^k^> ⇪ ti: android - What is AudioFlinger and why does it fail TONE_PROP_ACK? - Stack Overflow
<ffddybz> 貌似linux内核没用audiofligner
<gebjgd> ffddybz: Linux != Android
<ffddybz> yeah,i see.我不用Android
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 这年头不用Android 用什么
<ffddybz> gebjgd: 移植过的Linux
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 不就是arm linux么
<ffddybz> yeah
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 必然需要用 但是手机平板必然android
<ffddybz> gebjgd: 所以我问arm Linux音频库
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 直接用pulseaudio
<ffddybz> gebjgd: 似乎对老的内核支持不大好
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 那就用新的内核
<ffddybz> gebjgd: 嵌入式板子升级内核，这个难度！！
<ffddybz> 写项目前要先写项目整体架构吗？
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 有能力折腾  就要有能力解决
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 怎么去掉输入法这反人类的提示窗，因为我真的用不着 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455377 如图 ,我真的用不着这货，每天看着很不舒服， 求高人指路， a.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2014-02-09 19:16
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 有谁还在坚守gnome版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455378 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 （^_^) — 2014-02-09 19:18
<zenNamaste> 什么叫音频库?
<zenNamaste> PA是音频服务器.
<jiero> zenNamaste: 大概是音频素材库
<jiero> zenNamaste: 难道我又要当资本家了——我。。。
<jiero> zenNamaste: lol
<zenNamaste> jiero: 资本家?
<zenNamaste> jiero: 乃干嘛了?
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。其实所有人都是资本家。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 有钱的都是资本家。
<zenNamaste> jiero: ... ...
<zenNamaste> jiero: 好吧..
<jiero> zenNamaste: 资本家。我现在是苦苦的苦力。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 3天手上有6台古老的Thinkpad
<jiero> t42 t43 t60 各1 t61 ×3
<gebjgd> jiero: 真是有钱人
<gebjgd> jiero: 还有t61 啥屏幕
<jiero> gebjgd古老啊。不是我的，都是买二手的办公机器
<jiero> gebjgd 2个是 1680 * 1050 的
<jiero> gebjgd 都是 15寸
<gebjgd> jiero: 差点  如果是fullhd可以考虑
<jiero> 另外一个垃圾了 1280 * 800 十五寸
<gebjgd> jiero: 能给换键盘么
<jiero> gebjgd 呃。这公司卖thinkpad配件的
<jiero> gebjgd 什么意思，卖给你么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: t61多少钱
<jiero> gebjgd 你自己从本地买就是了。。。
<jiero> gebjgd 不知道，大概是 $140 从美国买的吧。
<jiero> gebjgd 运来用了个把月入关
<jiero> gebjgd 有新加坡版的，有美国版的
<jiero> gebjgd 欧洲内部运输不贵吧，ebay上找好的时间段观察一下很容易拍到好机器
<gebjgd> jiero: 洋垃圾？
<jiero> zenNamaste gebjgd 结果导致我拆 thinkpad 的时间比用更长
<gebjgd> jiero: 民族的败类
<jiero> gebjgd 算是吧，买的二手，
<jiero> gebjgd呃。
<jiero> gebjgd 你妹你才败类，民族的败类是那群澜产贱卖的。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我没有妹
<jiero> gebjgd 你的女儿大点就叫你哥哥了
<gebjgd> jiero: 你现在做二手销售了？
<gebjgd> jiero: 有前途  和那个去美国买纽约时报的哥们一样了
<jiero> gebjgd 不是，在一个做配件销售的公司。
<jiero> gebjgd 是在阻止废物。
<gebjgd> jiero: 帮美帝解决垃圾  这真是国际共产主义精神
<gebjgd> jiero: 病
<ffddybz> jiero: 是音频编程接口啊
<jiero> ffddybz: 不知道。
<jiero> gebjgd 你有办法让国内人不买新的修旧的么？
<jiero> gebjgd 256MB 内存搞什么好？
<jiero> gebjgd  帮世界解决垃圾都好。
<gebjgd> jiero: 装win31
<jiero> zenNamaste:  现在你在哪里了？
<zenNamaste> jiero: 还是在rh
<jiero> gebjgd 1.7Ghz 的PM 太浪费
<jiero> gebjgd 比多数平板快？
<jiero> zenNamaste:  好啊。
<gebjgd> jiero: 直接扔吧
<ffddybz> 带qt和c++的软件该用什么工具编译啊？
<zenNamaste> ... make
<jiero> gebjgd 当打印服务器大概是可以。
<zenNamaste> 一般是qmake生成makefile, 然后你自己make
<gebjgd> jiero: 还不够费电的呢
<gebjgd> ffddybz: qtcreator
<ffddybz> zenNamaste: 话说qt的工程中带.c是不是显得很别扭？
<zenNamaste> 不别扭
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 有什么别扭的  会c++就要会c
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 会c的未必会c++
<jusss> gebjgd: 这个++跟艹好像
<jiero> gebjgd 不开屏幕，确实有20w。。。好多。
<jusss> c艹
<jiero> gebjgd不过能缩到 10w似乎。
<ffddybz> gebjgd: Linux下还是不要用ide了
<gebjgd> ffddybz: vim qmake make
<gebjgd> ffddybz: Linux用ide很奇葩么  大公司开发很多都要求eclipse
<ffddybz> eclipse是java的吧
<gebjgd> ffddybz: 你还是睡醒了觉 再过来聊天
<jiero> gebjgd 你才是吧
<jiero> gebjgd 大公司很多就是 java 没错
<jiero> gebjgd 你还没睡么，我想睡了
<gebjgd> jiero: eclipse是ide 用它编什么都可以
 * gebjgd 午饭
<jiero> gebjgd 是
 * jiero 认为 gebjgd 除了不讲理 搞基的时候之外都很讲理
<jusss> 海盗湾的hd movies里怎么全是yify
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何恢复unity桌面效果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455379 不小心在compiz中关闭了unity桌面，请问怎么恢复； 主要不知到到哪里打开compiz程序 统计信息: 发表于 由 dengfangwen — 2014-02-09 20:47
<gebjgd_bot> KeyError: u'leavfin' (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 273, in track_part)
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求助-Warzone怎么是黑屏呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455380 各位大神，我前天刚刚安装好ubuntu 12 04，现在通过软件中心下载安装了war zone这个游戏。但是发现进入单人游戏，新的战役后，发现是黑乎乎的一片，向下面这个图这样。是哪里不对吗？请高手指点
<^k^>  ─> 。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hagrid.liu — 2014-02-09 21:25
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 一起入adidas smart run 吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 手表?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不要..
<freeflying> zenNamaste, MAF啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 多关注心率还是有必要的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 真贵!!!!
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 一条蓝牙心率带动辄都4-500
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我刚还完信用卡, 还了1w, 现在身上的钱加起来也就一千...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 呃... ...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 不用现金付的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我的运动, 跑步是少量的, 主要的是无氧运动...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不过, 话说, 你在iphone上面用啥跟踪跑步记录呀?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我没iphone啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... 好吧...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, S4上用endonmondo, 买了这货, 然后这货就要我subscribe
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 今天开始换用micoach
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你试试micoach吧, 免费的, 网站还不错, 比较简单的创建workouts
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 确实是专业搞运动的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 好吧... 我现在用nick+ 了, keep runing漂移
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 地图漂移别纠结了
<zenNamaste> 不多说了, 做腹肌撕裂者去了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 看得不舒服
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不开心.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 切换到卫星模式就好了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 如果你在意这个, 就试试咕咚
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... ... 不是吧... nike+ 挺好, runkeeper不行
<XwinX> yunfan_,
<zenNamaste> XwinX: 好久不见. 我还一直想问你, rf挂了之后你去哪里了..
<XwinX> zenNamaste, hi
<zenNamaste> XwinX: hi
<XwinX> zenNamaste, 不敢说
<zenNamaste> XwinX: 噗~
<jusss> zenNamaste: mp3文件的信息可以删除吗? 如专辑 作者 之类的
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 大家都用的google 地图貌似
<zenNamaste> jusss: 可以.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是吗? 那漂移怎么来的..
<jusss> zenNamaste: 怎么弄？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 有的用bing的, 都不合法
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我朝规定的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哦... ...
 * zenNamaste 锻炼去
<jusss> zenNamaste: 原来右键属性就可以修改这么简单
<zenNamaste> jusss: win下确实. linux下要看你的de
<jusss> zenNamaste: de是啥
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 桌面环境  你个文盲
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 我都好长时间没进过桌面环境了。。。
<jusss> zenNamaste: stmsgebjgd, 不能直接编辑那个文件改吗？我尝试打开它用编辑器，提示too long
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 啧啧  用wm的小白兔
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: wm已经很好了呀
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 几年前 我也这么想
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 那几年前你也是root党？
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 不是  从来不用root
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: root党是一种精神疾病
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 用win的时候也没用过admin
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 你难道没遇到过在win下想删某个文件时提示你没有权限是多么的蛋疼吗？
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 没有
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 你没遇到过编辑某个文件时提示你没有权限是多么的蛋疼吗
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 很多 win 程序, 没有 admin 没去运行吧
<XwinX> 没法
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 自己的设备，自己装的系统（虽然系统不是自己写的），难道自己还不应该有最高权限，想干嘛就干嘛，何必自己给自己找枷锁
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 你终于出现了
<XwinX> jusss, 不是有sudo嘛
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 中科院给你说法了么
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, ...
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 没啊
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 跳槽了么
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 早就和你说 汉化组 没前途
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 跳了, 不然饿死
<jusss> XwinX: 中科院欠你钱？
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 欠着啊
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 没去cos?
<XwinX> jusss, 欠着
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 我们不是汉化组好不好
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 去 cos 做啥
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 你别和我说  你要和16亿纳税人说
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 日
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 红旗是商业公司好不好
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 是么？
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 我们一直以为和cos一样  都是和搞基
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 都是"红旗"这个名字闹的
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 红旗确实有核高基的项目
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 也是死在这个项目上的
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 你看 你看  逃脱不了关系吧
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 最后还不是和中科院有关系
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 那金山也有核高基项目
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 那是好地方？
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 你为啥不说
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 金山不是死了么
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, ...
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 核高基是信产部的项目, 和中科院有啥关系
<jusss> XwinX: stmsgebjgd, 我用vim编辑mp3文件，怎么提示我是只读文件，这个文件的权限明明是644呀，我是拥有者
<jusss> XwinX: 改成777还是说是只读文件
<XwinX> jusss, 我这里很正常
<XwinX> jusss, 你用 vim 怎么改mp3?
<jusss> XwinX: 我win下gvim改也正常，倒是debian的vi就不行了，真怪异，我只改id3信息
<XwinX> jusss, 你的是 vi 还是 vim?
<lujun9972> vim还能修改mp3信息？
<jusss> XwinX: win下个gvim可以改，debian的vi改不让，然后root改，一点问题都没有，没root连个mp3文件信息都不让改，哎
<XwinX> jusss, 我怀疑是你的权限问题
<jusss> lujun9972: 任何一个编辑器估计都能改mp3信息。。。id3
<XwinX> jusss, 你放mp3的目录的权限是多少?
<jusss> XwinX: 不可能，我是那个文件的拥有者，还设置了777
<XwinX> jusss, 你看看目录权限
<jusss> XwinX: 目录和文件拥有者都是jusss, 权限644
<jusss> XwinX: 设置了777还是不让，直接root改了，一点问题没有
<lujun9972> 是不是ACL设置了权限设置？
<XwinX> lsattr 看看
<jusss> lujun9972: acl是啥
<lujun9972> 我也不太清楚，今天看书的时候看到的
<jusss> XwinX: lsattr啥也没有
<lujun9972> 试试用getfacl mp3
<lujun9972> 有没有什么现实？
<lujun9972> 显示
<hoxily> jusss: 你复制一份mp3文件，看看能不能编辑。
<lujun9972> n
<jusss> hoxily: vi提示是只读，不让改， 复制文件
<hoxily> The view command is identical to vi except that files are opened read-only.
<hoxily> -R 选项     Files are opened read-only when this option is given.
<lujun9972> 这句话的意思看，你使用view来打开的啊
<XwinX> jusss, 你的目录权限是 644?
<hoxily> jusss: 你看一下 alias 的输出
<hoxily> 再看一下 which vi 的输出
<lujun9972> 这么看来确实很有可能是vi alias成为view了，所以无法写入
<jusss> XwinX: 目录权限755
<jusss> hoxily: alias输出没有vi
<XwinX> ls -l `which vi`
<XwinX> 不过再不太可能, 我记是 vi 和 view 是同一个文件, 只是文件名不同
<hoxily> 我这边 file `which vi` 和 file `which view` 都提示  symbolic link to `ex'
<jusss> hoxily: 好吧这个vi是vim.tiny
<October21> arch 的vi的确是ex
<jusss> hoxily: 你用arch?
<jusss> hoxily: ex is good
 * hoxily Linux hoxily-laptop 3.12.9-2-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 31 10:22:54 CET 2014 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<XwinX> hoxily, 要升级了
<hoxily> 哦？
<lujun9972> getfacl mp3文件有没有什么输出？
<October21> arch默认用的vi 是由当年sun开源的
<October21> 纯正的unix口味的vi
<jusss> hoxily: 3.12.9... 我过年那天已经3.13.0了
<Guest88584> lujun9972: 你问什么呀
<October21> !google ex-vi
<lujun9972> Guest88584: 哦，我是问jusss运行命令有没有什么输出
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 星际译王的字典哪里下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455382 貌似与金山的版权问题，找不到可以下载的字典了。 哪里有下载字典能给个链接么 另外，大家用什么翻译工具？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kdsfan — 2014-02-09 22:35
<hoxily> busybox的文件本体只有一个，其他的命令都是通过建符号链接指向那个本体。它是怎么知道用户输入的命令是什么？
<XwinX> hoxily, 程序开头检查 argv[0]
<lujun9972> 我现在才知道，^k^原来是机器人...
<hoxily> XwinX: 哦
<XwinX> lujun9972, ?
<XwinX> lujun9972, 我不是机器人
<October21> hoxily: 我记得busybox install时有个参数 s
<lujun9972> XwinX: 我是说^k^是机器人
<XwinX> lujun9972, 嗯, 我是说你ctcp 我, 以为也想看看我是不是机器人^_^
<OT_iux> 我不是机器人 =v=
<OT_iux> Oicebot是机器人
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 我想下载一个新浪博客，可以吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455383 我想下载一个新浪博客，可以吗？ 有没有这样的脚本实现? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jin7 — 2014-02-09 22:48
<lujun9972> XwinX: 其实我只是想试试这个命令，我也不知道通过这个能区分出机器人...
<jusss> OT_iux: 好长时间没见到你了
<jusss> OT_iux: 都有1年多了吧
<lujun9972> 困了，先睡了，大家晚安
 * hoxily 笑摸OB狗头
<OT_iux> jusss: 好像是……
<OT_iux> jusss: 自从因为ob太多嘴被 #wikipedia-zh 封禁了之后……
<OT_iux> jusss: 我就很少来freenode了
 * HarryChen 我是从Arch那里来的叛徒...
<jiero> .
<hoxily> http://www.redbooks.ibm.com/abstracts/tips0092.html?Open
<^k^> ⇪ t: IBM Redbooks | Creating a Multi-Call Linux Binary
<jusss> OT_iux: 睡觉去了，晚安
<OT_iux> 安
<jusss> 大家都早点睡吧
 * rothsdad hi
<hoxily> rothsdad: hi
<hoxily> good night
<rothsdad> 问个问题，我用的是gentoo,emerge urbanterror时无法下载，应该需要proxy, 该怎么做呢？我能用goagent吗？
<rothsdad> hoxily: good night
<rothsdad> 我export http_proxy=127.0.0.1:8087后没有效果，应该怎么做呢？请高手们解答哈
<zenNamaste> proxychains
<zenNamaste> goagent是sock5吧?
<rothsdad> 恩
<rothsdad> zenNamaste: 谢啦，我查查proxychains的资料
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 刚才带小孩去了
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, ...
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 现在还在帝都？
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 你还没去别的城市
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 还在
<XwinX> 无处可去
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 帝都那城市 能不待就别待
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 别告诉我  你买房子了
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 哪有钱买
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 没买就对了
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 帝都的房子还能叫房子吗
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 帝都那地方不适合下一代成长
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 嗯
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 看到你就知道了
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 滚
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 哈哈
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 东莞是个好地方
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 不去
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 为什么
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 非要要帝都那破地方
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 我还不如回老家呢
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 老家在哪儿？
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 绍兴
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 米酒
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 嗯
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 不过我不喜欢喝
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 辜负了
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 不好喝
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 好喝啊
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 好喝个毛
<XwinX> stmsgebjgd, 我只喝啤酒
<rothsdad> zenNamaste: 整好了，再次感谢
<zenNamaste> rothsdad: .
<stmsgebjgd> XwinX: 啤酒有什么喝的
<XwinX> 解渴
<stmsgebjgd> 东莞真是人间天堂
<XwinX> ...
 * stmsgebjgd 继续看孩子
<XwinX> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-02
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 恢复/var/lib后dpkg不能工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468158 说来话长, 昨天晚上8.30左右, 一个不小心把/var/lib中的所有东西都给删除了......对, 没错, 大概一年多以前我还删除过/bin, 但是那个很简单, 因为每个系统的/bin都差不多. /var/lib每个人差异都很大, 虽然我
<^k^>  ─> 旁边就有一个同学和我用一样的系统, 但是这个真的不能从别的系统拷贝了, 拍了照片后(在删除/var/l …
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
 * jiero 抱抱pity
<pity> jiero: 摸摸
<pity> jiero: 快过年啦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 恢复/var/lib后dpkg不能工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468158 说来话长, 昨天晚上8.30左右, 一个不小心把/var/lib中的所有东西都给删除了......对, 没错, 大概一年多以前我还删除过/bin, 但是那个很简单, 因为每个系统的/bin都差不多. /var/lib每个人差异都很大, 虽然我
<^k^>  ─> 旁边就有一个同学和我用一样的系统, 但是这个真的不能从别的系统拷贝了, 拍了照片后(在删除/var/l …
<jiero> pity:  嗯。我还是这么不堪。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad X24指纹识别不能用，求教方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468159 同标题，X240的指纹识别不能用，怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 jia8283112 — 2015-02-02 9:07
<pity> jiero: 何必
<jiero> pity:  哇，发现 gov.cn 是迭代形式的，更新文章就换版本号。
<jiero> pity: 发现 kk 会自动过滤带 www 的
<jiero> 或者是freenode？以免被墙？
<pity> jiero: 好像就没上过 gov.cn
<jiero> pity: 。。。上去就会发现中国还是很多技术不行~比如摄影技术。
<pity> jiero: 不关注啊
<pity> jiero: 临近年底，就想和小伙伴赶集吃饭
<jiero> pity: 临近年底，我就想明年了。。。
<pity> jiero: 明年有啥计划？
<jiero> pity:  越明年，自残~
<jiero> pity:  真没计划。明年，我这种半途而废的人。`
<jiero> mma
<pity> jiero: http://www.qdmm.com/MMWeb/2360831.aspx
<^k^> pity: ⇪ 越明年望悉心/君曙/最新章节越明年望悉心全文-历史朝代小说-起点女生网
<jiero> pity: 「日日待明日万事成蹉跎」 也是说我。
<jiero> pity:   lool 上次哥哥嫂嫂说的是，先有事业就能找到好的。。。
<pity> jiero: 那何不认真过一下今天？
<jiero> pity:  因为东西太多。
<jiero> pity:   丫丫的。好吧。看了一圈创客。国内还是电子工业剩余产物在自己YY。
<pity> jiero: 前天晚上新闻联播第一条就是播的创客
<pity> “再来哦，娘娘，要小心了。”飞镖飞速运转的声音，异常的刺耳，好吧，她有点晕了现在..那支针上肯定有毒了，自己当初就应该小心点的，不过重重的晕眩感，一阵阵传来..她反握剑，刺向自己的手臂，红色的液体飞溅出来..痛感，让她眼前清晰不少，接着跑吧、“娘娘，注意罗，别自残阿！我会不舍得的.
<jiero> pity: 嗯。
<pity> .啧啧”
<jiero> pity: ？
<jiero> pity: 看不懂。。。
<pity> “自残你妹阿，关你屁事，死八公”咒骂了几句，内心平衡不少了，他啧啧的憋着嘴，这女人怎么那么耐跑呢，不过他喜欢垂死挣扎的猎物，那样死的时候脸上布满恐惧，真是太美好了，嚯嚯嚯...“娘娘..注意罗！”再一次将数根银针再一次飞刺在她的背上，痛..
<pity> 碰，倒在地上,她根本就动不了了..哪怕能动一点也好阿，但是全身的麻痹感，麻麻的传遍全身，她清呵一笑，一张清秀而淡漠的容貌,俊美的脸庞,长长的睫毛在眼睛下方打上了一层厚厚的阴影。白皙的皮肤，一双仿佛可以望穿前世今生所有的耀眼黑眸，她这次同样还是不会认栽的，后面的人影打在她的影上，
<pity> 来了...拼尽全力“司观越，你这混蛋怎么还不出现阿！”——<p>　　司观越，你这混蛋..怎么还不出现..<p>　　你这混蛋怎么还不出现...<p>　　还不出现...
<pity> jiero: http://www.qdmm.com/MMWeb/2360831.aspx 就这个页面上的
<jiero> pity: 。感觉无感。。。
<pity> jiero: 起点女生网给女人读这种无脑文学，怪不得女人普遍智商磨损严重……
<jiero> pity: 密度低的容易接受。但是我一看，。。。全都需要跳读，结果什么都没读到。白纸一张啊。。。
<pity> jiero: 所以啊
<pity> jiero: 这是洗脑的一种
<pity> jiero: 新闻联播，电视娱乐节目都是
<jiero> pity: 所以啊，不找了。难度太大。放弃了。
<pity> jiero: 找什么？
<pity> jiero: 什么不找了？
<jiero> pity:嗯。社会希望人们变蠢的。
<maplebeats> 早，大神们
<jiero> pity:  女人~
 * jiero 佩服 lainme 噢
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<jiero> maplebeats:  是饭团吗？上枫叶
<maplebeats> jiero: 喵唔
<jiero> maplebeats: 原来是你偷吃了鱼，所以饭团里只有枫叶了。。。
 * maplebeats 我也佩服 lainme
<maplebeats> jiero: - -
<pity> jiero: 大多数男的不都喜欢笨笨的女生么
<jiero> pity: 不是的。
<jiero> pity: 没有数据，所以我不知道。
<jiero> cherrot: 你是不是喜欢笨笨的女生来着
<jiero> pity: 真不知道。。。突然觉得我看人就是觉得每个人都和别人完全不同。。。没习惯分类。。。
<jiero> 笨笨的。聪明的？好像没有比我笨的。。。
<pity> jiero: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjYyMjUzOTg4.html 从 03:08 开始看
<^k^> pity: ⇪ 《报告老板！》第5集：小四代—在线播放—《报告老板！》—电影—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<jiero> pity:  ...
<jiero> pity:  我被形容为漂浮物。漂浮在人类社会之上。
<pity> jiero: 谁这么会形容？
<jiero> pity:   哈我爸
<pity> jiero: 哈哈，老爷子还挺幽默
<jiero> pity:  是气话呀。。。
<pity> jiero: 任何一个生物体，都会从这个地球上吸取营养，也会释放一些东西在这个地球上
<pity> jiero: 我爸也说过类似的话
<jiero> pity:   哈，他是形容我不接地气
<jiero> pity: 没有地表气息
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 10:15 新年快乐 : 15.57天 
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 10:19 新年快乐 : 15.57天 
<LiPO> O0XX: http://shaiwu.smzdm.com/p/170387
<^k^> ⇪ : 再战江湖：NOKIA 诺基亚 N1平板开箱体验_Android平板_晒物广场_什么值得买
<^k^> LiPO: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<jusss> LiPO: O0XX 你俩一个ip
<jusss> 还都是erc
<LiPO> jusss: 我不是erc.
<imtxc> 。。
<LiPO> imtxc: momo
<imtxc> cherrot: 你用的啥闪光灯
<imtxc> cc happyaron
<imtxc> LiPO: 昨儿刚下单了 mini2
<cherrot> imtxc: 不用闪光灯
<LiPO> imtxc: 土豪
<imtxc> LiPO: 两千块钱，我还分期了12期
<LiPO> imtxc: 没手续费啊
<imtxc> LiPO: 恩，招行0手续费
<LiPO> imtxc: 不分期是傻子
<jusss> LiPO: 这个atom zxxx的cpu怎么样？比atom nxxx的强很多？
<LiPO> jusss: 不认识.
<imtxc> LiPO: 对啊
 * O0XX 用着700块的中国移动牌手机的飘过
<GODDOG> 围观豪们 讨论闪光灯
<LiPO> O0XX: 土豪!
<imtxc> O0XX: 土豪
<LiPO> qiao: 三月份去旅游?
<imtxc> LiPO: 你们的什么都甭买啥时候上线
<imtxc> cc O0XX
<qiao> LiPO: 还没计划。。
<LiPO> imtxc: 没全职编辑啊
<qiao> LiPO: 壕要出去玩。。
<LiPO> qiao: 我问你, 要不要跟我去旅游?
<imtxc> LiPO: 壕要出去玩？
<qiao> LiPO: 去哪 ？
<LiPO> qiao: 去爬贺兰山?
<imtxc> qiao: 首席也要出去玩？
<LiPO> qiao: 老子有五天年假要过期了啊
<imtxc> GODDOG: 闪光灯不壕吧
<imtxc> GODDOG: 那玩意儿能烧到头的
<qiao> LiPO: 不知道啊，明年来了要考驾照。。
<LiPO> qiao: 土豪, 你丫都要买车了啊?
<imtxc> qiao: 首席驾驶员朋友
<qiao> LiPO: 可以折换成钱不。。
<LiPO> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/1319350685.html
<^k^> LiPO: ⇪ 尼康 R1C1 无线闪光灯套装(含2支SB-R200灯/SU-800触发器等)【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 价格:5799.00
<qiao> imtxc:  ==!
<imtxc> LiPO: 不要这个
<LiPO> qiao: 不行啊. 必须休了, 要么就扔
<imtxc> LiPO: 我想买 sb700
<qiao> LiPO: 买个毛，先学了呗。。
<LiPO> qiao: 学了之后没车, 然后马上就该忘了....
<imtxc> 尼康的这闪光灯型号。。。。
<qiao> LiPO: 万一哪天中了500万了呢。。
<imtxc> qiao: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<GODDOG> imtxc:学生党 只能看看
<LiPO> qiao: 你有坚持买彩票吗?
<qiao> LiPO: 万一哪天去买一个中了呢。。
<LiPO> qiao: 我tm坚持买! 仨月了, 就中过一次五块!!
<jusss> sssuj: .
<O0XX> LiPO: 还是你心不够诚..
<LiPO> O0XX: ...
<GODDOG> LiPO: 彩票还是要买的 万一中了呢
<qiao> LiPO: 帽帽年会的阳光普照奖  一人一张大乐透
<LiPO> GODDOG: 是啊, 我一直买的.
<LiPO> qiao: 这么好!!!
<LiPO> O0XX: 我们也去跟nancy建议一下/
<O0XX> LiPO: 赞
<qiao> LiPO: 我是成功的避开了所有的数字。。
<LiPO> qiao: 赞!
<GODDOG> qiao: 下次你买张 不想买的
<secroot> 你們不知道 福彩的延遲開獎醜聞嗎？
<qiao> GODDOG: 可以试试。。
<jiero> qiao GODDOG  LiPO  上次我看了新闻，好像中了500万的那人当时是花10万买的彩票。
<jiero> 这个够不够刺激？
<GODDOG> jiero: 不在于心血来潮 在于持久
<jiero> GODDOG: 对呀，那人坚持3年
<GODDOG> jiero: 你要想 彩票是你第二天张开眼的动力
<O0XX> LiPO: 对，要持久
<O0XX> LiPO: 男人怎么能不持久
<LiPO> O0XX: ... ...
<jiero> O）
<jiero> O0XX: 股票一定要持久
 * jiero 期待 OO_after
 * jiero 拖着o0
<GODDOG> jiero: 在大陆行不通 大陆你玩持久战 就是被玩
 * jiero 拖着 O0XX  打一百遍呀一百遍
<jiero> GODDOG:  。。。我不是在刺击 o0
 * jiero 拖着 O0XX 打一百遍呀一百遍
<GODDOG> 。。。
<jiero> 不行以后一定无视 O0XX 这破nick
<GODDOG> 画面太美 不敢看
<jusss> jiero: 你说玩手机会不会比玩电脑还费眼
<jiero> jusss:  具体情况具体看。
<jusss> 我现在感觉我好像有点近视了，不知道是不是
<chongwish> jusss: 会
<jusss> 整天在屋里扎着玩电脑和手机，昨天出去了一趟，看外面远处的东西看不清
<jusss> 但近处的很清楚
<jusss> 不知道是不是近视了
<chongwish> jusss: 其实你是中了“致盲”这种技能^-^
<jusss> chongwish: 我昨晚把手机放箱子里了，以后不打算玩手机了
<jusss> chongwish: 这个能恢复吗
<jiero> jusss: 你之前竟然不是近视！！！
<jusss> jiero: 我从来没近视过
<jiero> jusss: 时间短赶紧去医院叫医生
<jiero> jusss: 所以你还好啦。
<jusss> 因为身高，老师一直让我做最后一排，没法近视
<chongwish> jusss: 你几岁，少年后基本视力在你到中年前一般很稳定吧
<jusss> chongwish: 我标准90后
<jiero> jusss: 。这个无用的。。。
<pity> jiero: 接地气……
 * jiero 的一只眼睛不明不白就逐渐近视了。
<chongwish> jusss: 那不是身高问题，是老师赤裸裸的不想看到你而已^-^
 * jiero 的另一眼睛也就越来越差劲了。
<jusss> chongwish: 嗯，从来没有一个老师喜欢我，
<jiero> jusss: 为什么？
<jiero> jusss: 好奇一下。
<jusss> jiero: 因为我会问奇怪的问题
<jiero> jusss: 噢。那个不会导致问题，问题是，你会不会问更多老师要求的问题。
<chongwish> jiero: 因为他是男的，老师是女的，女的拒绝男的，肯定是某些方面的问题^-^
<GODDOG> jiero: 我会和你说我右眼-500 左眼强行被医生加到-200 么
<LiPO> O0XX: 这是要干嘛?
<LiPO> O0XX: 咱手机这销量, 还想帮别人推广app? \
<LiPO> O0XX: 咱得先有app啊
<GODDOG> jiero: 摘下眼睛 基本上是左眼的世界
 * O0XX 征信系统中既没有您最近5年内的贷款和贷记卡逾期记录，也没有准贷记卡透支超过60天的记录。
<chongwish> LiPO: 什么手机
<LiPO> chongwish: 容声
<jiero> GODDOG: 左右差异大，世界大重量也是不同的。。。
<GODDOG> LiPO: 不是冰箱么？
<LiPO> GODDOG: TCL还是电视呢, 也出手机了.
<LiPO> GODDOG: 魅族还是mp3呢, 也出手机了
<LiPO> GODDOG: 联想还是笔记本呢, 也出手机了
<LiPO> GODDOG: 小霸王还是游戏机呢, 也出手机了
<GODDOG> jiero: 医生说是睡得少 导致 主导眼疲劳
<chongwish> GODDOG:手机自带冰箱功能，一看就是不识货的人^-^
<LiPO> GODDOG: bbk还是复读机呢, 也出手机了
<GODDOG> LiPO: 联想 不是收购了魔头罗拉么
<LiPO> GODDOG: 收购之前联想不出手机?
<GODDOG> LiPO: 不是很清楚了
<jiero> pity: 噢。我属于特别固执的。祝酒，节日，各种我都是无视。
<chongwish> LiPO: 我们不理他，他不懂，这个冰箱，不，这个手机能把大象装进里面吗？
<O0XX> LiPO: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42899
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | Perl 6将在今年圣诞节发布
<LiPO> chongwish: 能, 有广角.
<O0XX> LiPO: 有生之年系列
<LiPO> chongwish: 容声做很多电器的. 电饭锅之类的
<LiPO> O0XX: lol~ foobar都1.0了, perl6还有什么理由不发布!
<GODDOG> LiPO: 其实我挺在意联想能不能把摩托罗拉未尽的铱星计划在做起来的
<jusss> LiPO: 这个foobar是？
<LiPO> GODDOG: 其实我就是想知道, 联想的moto发布会那么锉那么傻逼, 以后还会不会有人买.
<LiPO> jusss: 一个足球游戏
<tryit> O0XX, 蛙
<tryit> 哇
<GODDOG> LiPO: 一眼看成 足控游戏 怎么办 我还有就么 lol
<chongwish> LiPO: 大声告诉我 mplayer 的版本号
<tryit> O0XX, 不会又爽约吧
<O0XX> tryit: 啥？
<LiPO> chongwish: SVN-r36265-4.8
<tryit> O0XX, Perl
<jusss> O0XX: perl6会支持尾递归优化吗
<O0XX> jusss: 那我哪知道，问村长去
<jusss> O0XX: 那现在支持尾递归优化的语言有啥？
<O0XX> jusss: 那我哪知道，问村长去
<chongwish> O0XX: 我村刚通电，你村长连 perl 都懂了=-=
<pity> jiero: 我也很固执啊
<tryit> O0XX, 曾经是Perl粉～
 * chongwish 现在的村长也是蠻拼的
<pity> jiero: 不过我看他年纪大了，一般都尽量让着他，lol
<tryit> pity, 村长是哪位？
<yunfan> tryit: 呵呵 perl粉
<yunfan> 我  只是曾经的perl user
<pity> O0XX: 上面写的不是 Perl 6 在 Larry 61 岁生日 9 月 27 号发布？
<O0XX> pity: 规范吧..
<jusss> yunfan: 现在你是什么user?
<O0XX> pity: 现在发布这个貌似是实现
<pity> tryit: 我哪知道？问村长去
<tryit> ……
<pity> O0XX: 还没了解 Perl 6 有啥，听说喊了好多年了
<yunfan> jusss: python?
<LiPO> O0XX: https://github.com/perl6/perl6-examples/blob/master/cookbook/05hashes/05-05traversing.pl
<pity> O0XX: 唐凤好像跟得挺紧的吧
<yunfan> pity: 你可以给唐阿姨写个邮件咨询
<O0XX> pity: 唐凤? 那个楼的？
 * O0XX perl这语法...
<pity> yunfan: 她就比我大两岁，叫叔叔
<yunfan> perl最大的问题是有许多不自然的用法 让你感觉这里一个吭噌  那里一个吭噌
<pity> O0XX: Perl 6 的开发者
 * tryit 表示很期待 Perl 6 王者归来
<LiPO> perl6竟然是一个编译形语言...
<LiPO> 吓尿了
<yunfan> jit吧
<yunfan> python也可以这么叫
<yunfan> 现在一般是看 强类型 还是弱类型了
<jusss>  python 都支持lambda了，前天晚上用lisp写了个列表过滤过程，然后照抄改成了python
<jusss> 看我lisp版的python :)   https://github.com/jusss/python/blob/master/rename_files
<gDD> Perl6的网站好弱啊。。。
<gDD> 哪怕用Bootstrap搭一个啊
<gDD> perl6.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Perl 6 (@ perl6.org)
<LiPO> jusss: 想函数式编程, 用毛py, 用ruby啊
<LiPO> O0XX: flux不错哒
<jusss> LiPO: ruby也不支持TCO
<LiPO> jusss: http://nithinbekal.com/posts/ruby-tco/
<^k^> ⇪ : Tail Call Optimization in Ruby
<O0XX> LiPO: sha?
<October21> f.lux ?
<LiPO> O0XX: 一个根据你在的位置自动调节显示器色温亮度的东西.
<LiPO> October21: .
<October21> LiPO: redshift
<O0XX> LiPO: 需要感光器？
<LiPO> O0XX: 不需要.
<LiPO> October21: redshift也是这种软件?
<October21> 这个是开源的
<October21> LiPO: 嗯，f.lux未开源……
 * O0XX 又开始聊数据库了？
<LiPO> October21: git clone https://github.com/Kilian/f.lux-indicator-applet.git  这个不是?
<taozhijiang> October21: 深圳的经维度是多少啊
<LiPO> October21: 不过我倒是不在乎开源与否
<October21> taozhijiang: 随便搜一下嘛
<LiPO> taozhijiang: flux给你个网站帮你定位的
<taozhijiang> October21: 我们公司不能上网
<taozhijiang> LiPO: 分享一下嘛
<LiPO> taozhijiang: flux会给你个网站帮你定位的
<October21> taozhijiang: 是freeware
<jusss> LiPO: python也有
<LiPO> taozhijiang: https://justgetflux.com/map.html
<Guest86517>  https://justgetflux.com/map.html
<Guest86517>  https://justgetflux.com/map.html
<tryit> LiPO, 你……
<taozhijiang> 我们公司不能上网。。。
<October21> taozhijiang: 用手机gps吧
<October21> 我就是用手机的gps的……
<LiPO> tryit: 啊? 我早上吃了个lipo, 感觉自己萌萌哒, 于是就用这个名字啦~
<tryit> LiPO, 好吧
<tryit> LiPO, 我买了本 Hadoop 的书，1月份刚出的第三版
<LiPO> tryit: ... ... 不是吧...
<taozhijiang> .。。
 * tryit ?
<October21> taozhijiang: 没gps？
<LiPO> tryit: 不妨去看google的mapreduce啊
<tryit> LiPO, 我对这些东西没概念，先普及一下常识
<taozhijiang> 用了zfs 6G物理内存，开机就占用了4G
<taozhijiang> 手机gps怎么看？
<tryit> LiPO, 你对这些貌似都比较熟悉？
<LiPO> tryit: 不熟悉啊...
<LiPO> tryit: http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/MapReduce-book-final.pdf
<^k^> LiPO: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 你们集体欺压 kk 了。
<LiPO> tryit: http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000001811/index.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Programming Pig (@ oreilly.com)
<l__> 杀的
<jiero> for not doing things.
<l__> 能问个问题吗
<l__> 有人吗
<LiPO> ...
<LiPO> 有问题快说
<tryit> LiPO, 多谢，我收藏了
<l__> 我用的irssi 设置了中文输入怎么退出后重新进入又要重新设置一下
<l__> 谢谢
<l__> 怎么永久性的设置中文输入啊
<LiPO> l__: 你怎么设置的? 为啥需要设置?
<October21> l__: 什么输入法？什么
<October21> DE/WM？
<l__> 我是用的微软
<l__> 拼音
<l__> http://www.2cto.com/os/201310/253425.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: IRSSI中文输入与显示问题 - Linux操作系统：Ubuntu_Centos_Debian - 红黑联盟 (@ 2cto.com)
<l__> 下个什么输入法可以不用设置就可以输入中文啊谢谢
<l__> 问题是退出后重新打开irssi 就必须重新设置 为什么啊
<hoxily> l__: 你用的Putty ssh连接Linux主机？
<hoxily> 截图上看起来用的是cygwin，
<l__> 问的我吗？
<hoxily> 怎么退出了？
<imtxc> 哎呀，这谁发的，居然给我上榜了
<imtxc> 可以要求给我打码么
<LiPO> imtxc: 发的啥啊?
<O0XX> LiPO: http://m.newsmth.net/article/Career_Upgrade/311617
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 水木社区手机版
<O0XX> LiPO: http://m.newsmth.net/article/Career_Upgrade/311619
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 水木社区手机版
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 这是神马？
<l__> 有人看过绿巨人2 吗 里面用的应该是irssi吧
<imtxc> LiPO: 就上面那个 l__ 发的截图，你也上榜了
<imtxc> LiPO: http://www.2cto.com/os/201310/253425.html
<^k^> ⇪ : IRSSI中文输入与显示问题 - Linux操作系统：Ubuntu_Centos_Debian - 红黑联盟
<LiPO> imtxc: 没事. 这名字, 不在乎.
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<l__> 我上什么邦了
<imtxc> O0XX: 你用手机上 irc？
<BuMangHuo> 次哦，才发现没有隐身
<BuMangHuo> vps 上的 znc 也掉线了
<BuMangHuo> ？
<LiPO> BuMangHuo: lol~
<l__> 我现在高清楚了只需要要 changing setting 就可以了不需要再输入命令
<l__> 有人用赛风三妈
<l__> 吗
<BuMangHuo> l__: 你那个字体真丑啊
<LiPO> qiao: 我靠, 你们不是监守自盗吧!
<qiao> LiPO: 什么 ？
<LiPO> qiao: 肯定是!
<qiao> LiPO: 。。。。
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 我借别人的灯用
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 赞
<happyaron> qiao: 首席，Fedora QA有做桌面的吗
<jusss> bla
<qiao> happyaron: 不知道。。没有见过他们做声么。
<happyaron> 哦
<LiPO> happyaron: fedora QA就是做桌面的
<O0XX> LiPO: 这壶不错。。。 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6aba596fgw1eosr7istshj208c08cglt.jpg
<O0XX> LiPO: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<LiPO> O0XX: ... ...
<LiPO> O0XX: 用来做炼乳是吧?
<tryit> O0XX, , 这
<O0XX> tryit: 买买买，高管
<tryit> O0XX, 哈，没这嗜好啊
<happyaron> LiPO: 你是fedora qa的？
<LiPO> happyaron: 不是, 我是kernel-qa的
<happyaron> o
<jusss> bla-qa :)
<cherrot> https://www.ohling.org/blog/2015/02/wosign-free-2y-ssl-certificate.html
<LiPO> qiao: http://v2ex.com/t/167194#reply65
<^k^> LiPO: ⇪ 懂球帝招聘：入职转正就发至少 100w 期权，薪水没上限 - V2EX
<chongwish> LiPO: 其实 100w 是 5 块的足彩^-^
<O0XX> LiPO: 话说现在的手机应该是不用贴膜的吧？
<LiPO> O0XX: 说不好...
<LiPO> O0XX: iphone不贴膜死很惨
<LiPO> O0XX: 比如我手里这个
<O0XX> LiPO: 那是因为你把他摔成渣渣了啊
<LiPO> O0XX: 我现在手里这个!
<O0XX> LiPO: 怎么了？
<LiPO> O0XX: 各种纹理啊
<qiao> LiPO: 你还不屁颠屁颠的过去。。
<LiPO> qiao: 我不会那些开发啊.
<LiPO> qiao: 你还不 http://m.newsmth.net/article/Career_Upgrade/311619  这个?
<^k^> LiPO: ⇪ 水木社区手机版
<LiPO> qiao: 又清闲, 说出来也好听.
<qiao> LiPO: 。。你那天发给我的那个。。
<LiPO> qiao: 对啊. 是wpan的那个吧?
<qiao> LiPO: 恩，应该是那个。。现在BJ这边的开发就那一个没人。。
<LiPO> qiao: 早先zstream也是要在国内招人的... 后来没信儿了
<qiao> LiPO: 恩，现在z这边的backport好像在国外。。
<qiao> LiPO: 那天听z这边的qe说的。
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: qiao 现在国内还有fedora qa么？
<qiao> XiaMangHuo: 不知道，可以给你问问hr
<XiaMangHuo> qiao: 我对这没兴趣……
<happyaron> 啊我问的就是国内有没有
<XiaMangHuo> qiao: 就是瞎猜
<happyaron> 我在打他们的馊主意
<XiaMangHuo> LiPO: qiao 难道wpan也走了？
<LiPO> qiao: 是啊, 现在z的dev都在国外.
<LiPO> XiaMangHuo: .
<XiaMangHuo> LiPO: 俺的两部水果都没贴膜，无压力
<qiao> XiaMangHuo: o
<XiaMangHuo> LiPO: 去哪了去哪了？
<LiPO> XiaMangHuo: 表面很多的细纹.
<LiPO> XiaMangHuo: 不知道啊.
<tryit> qiao, 首席？
<XiaMangHuo> LiPO: 贴膜了划的更惨，难道仨月换一次？
<LiPO> XiaMangHuo: 玻璃膜怎么会?
<LiPO> XiaMangHuo: 玻璃膜划成什么样都不心疼啊
<qiao> tryit: ?
<XiaMangHuo> LiPO: 会比康宁更耐磨？
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 两部水果，任性！
<LiPO> XiaMangHuo: 不会啊, 康宁和玻璃膜都不耐磨而已
<XiaMangHuo> LiPO: 2年就换了，用得着那么仔细么
<LiPO> 哥们儿，我们内蒙喝酒有个规矩。我先介绍一下今天桌上的几个朋友，然后咱们先喝一圈。喝完之后你能说出来他们的名字，就是你认我们这些朋友，我们自己喝一杯。要是你说不出来名字，就是情谊还没到，你自己喝一杯。先从你旁边的噶拉仓巴拉丹扎木苏日丹开始，再往下是乌勒吉德勒格列日图愣巴猜…"
<LiPO> XiaMangHuo: 我不行, 我得三年
<XiaMangHuo> LiPO: 差不多少
<tryit> qiao, 呵呵，没事，拜首席～
<XiaMangHuo> LiPO: 我换的时候是到处是灰比较闹心
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 我一部媳妇一部
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 有媳妇，更任性！
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 乃快去大boston带个鬼妹回来撒
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 去boston就不带鬼妹了
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 带鬼佬么？
<happyaron> 更不是……
<chongwish> happyaron: 那就是鬼妖了……
 * O0XX 饿
<happyaron> chongwish: 更不是
<happyaron> 就不能是华人妹纸么……
<happyaron> 泥们这些人啊
<BuMangHuo> 啥
<BuMangHuo> 一个媳妇一部iphone？ 壕
<doresecu>   /?
<LiPO> qiao: 刚刚贵司的hr给我回复了, 那个岗位就是wpan的...
<LiPO> qiao: 不是zstream...
<qiao> LiPO: 恩。
<LiPO> qiao: 您好～，这个职位是直接report给dave young的那个开发岗位...
<LiPO> qiao: 其实也还好.
<LiPO> qiao: 就是不知道薪水给力不.
<qiao> LiPO: 不知道..
<qiao> LiPO: 你没问问hr
<LiPO> qiao: 这个你让人家怎么回答你? 人家要么回复面谈, 要么说因人而定
<LiPO> qiao: 这个岗位除了title好听, 别的都一般...
<qiao> LiPO: 也没太关注过那个到底都要干嘛，到是要经常听 senior 的训斥到时真的。 lo
<qiao>  lol LiPO
<LiPO> qiao: lol~
<LiPO> qiao: 现在可能不能叫senior了...
<onlylove> 喵的，现在只要感冒基本就是寒热交加……没法过了
<qiao> LiPO: 这个title目前只有咱两明白是啥意思就ok了。。
<LiPO> qiao: 现在要叫supervisor了.. (工头儿)
<LiPO> qiao: 昂.
 * LiPO kun
<LiPO> O0XX: https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/26960195?trk=job_view_similar_jobs
<O0XX> LiPO: 你要去这？
<LiPO> O0XX: 这level, 得你吧
<O0XX> LiPO: 赞
<LiPO> O0XX: 当年你面过amazon是吧?
<O0XX> LiPO: 并没有
<LiPO> O0XX: 啊?
<LiPO> O0XX: 记错了? 不是你应届的时候面了分布式开发的一个岗位?
<O0XX> LiPO: 没有吧。。。
<LiPO> O0XX: ... ...
<O0XX> LiPO: 反正我不记得了
<LiPO> O0XX: 在线支付的开发岗, 有前途不?
<O0XX> LiPO: 必然
<LiPO> O0XX: 必然有还是必然没有?
<O0XX> LiPO: 必然
<LiPO> Proficiency in, at least, one modern programming language such as C, C++, Java, or Perl     perl是多modern的语言啊...
<O0XX> LiPO: 扯，写的c都是modern..
<O0XX> LiPO: 这是家搞cobol的公司吧
<LiPO> O0XX: ... ... ... 不是吧...
<LiPO> O0XX: amazon还用cobol呢?
<LiPO> O0XX: 求去个年终奖/年会给力的公司啊
<O0XX> LiPO: 去BAT
<LiPO> O0XX: ... 数字公司年会也给力吧
<O0XX> LiPO: 恩
<O0XX> LiPO:BAT3
<O0XX> LiPO: cherrot 他们公司也不错
<LiPO> O0XX: 他们年会旅游去了吧
<LiPO> O0XX: 我看他们妹子的内衣照了
<LiPO> O0XX: 哦, 比基尼照.
<cherrot> LiPO: :)
<LiPO> cherrot: 兔兔.
<cherrot> LiPO: 么么哒
<tryit> LiPO, http://search.51job.com/job/66780366,c.html
<^k^> tryit: ⇪ 【openstack开发工程师，无锡华云数据技术服务有限公司】前程无忧官方招聘网站
<tryit> 这个也不错
<LiPO> tryit: 不靠谱...
<tryit> LiPO, 为啥，方向不错啊
<tryit> LiPO, 待遇也差不多
<tryit> LiPO, 小公司？
<LiPO>  tryit: 不会python, 不会openstack, 不会kvm/libvirt
<tryit> LiPO, 实际上招聘的内容里，会2/3就没问题，一般情况
<LiPO> tryit: 我会的连1/3都不够啊...
<tryit> tryit, 可以学嘛
<LiPO> 1)熟悉Python语言，有3年以上系统开发和设计经验
<LiPO> 2)熟悉OpenStack ，CloudStack等开源项目，并有项目参与
<LiPO> 3)熟悉Linux系统，熟悉KVM、Xen等虚拟机技术2年以上
<tryit> LiPO,
<LiPO> 哪个我满足?
<tryit> 我准备自学java+hadoop，3个月后找工作
<tryit> 这些东西学起来很快的
<LiPO> tryit: niubility
<tryit> LiPO, ……
<jusss> tryit: 你不是已经有工作了吗
<tryit> LiPO, 主要我的提升空间大……说好听点
<jusss> tryit: 年薪的
<tryit> jusss, 转个身～
<tryit> LiPO, 你懂的
<LiPO> tryit: lol~
<LiPO> tryit: 你去搜搜amazon在国内的岗位.
<LiPO> tryit: 还有emc.
<tryit> LiPO, 有emc的
<tryit> LiPO, 要求达不到
<LiPO> tryit: 岗位很多的啊.
<tryit> LiPO, 我现在就像找个云计算/大数据相关的工作，提供一个平台，然后在工作中进一步学习
<tryit> LiPO, 想
<tryit> LiPO, 之前在知乎上看了一句话，说这些都是炒作概念
<O0XX_> tryit:  驱动开发不是不错的说
<LiPO> tryit: 本来就是炒作的啊... 换个名词.
<tryit> LiPO, 后面有个人说，电商之前也是炒概念，但是现在再进去已经晚了……
<LiPO> tryit: 现在云计算/大数据进去也晚了啊
<tryit> O0XX_, 驱动吃力不讨好
<LiPO> tryit: 国内, 只要bat已经进军的领域, 都是晚了的.
<tryit> LiPO, 国内起步不久
<tryit> LiPO, 在小公司积累了相关经验再跳BAT也行啊
<LiPO> O0XX_: 贵司的网盘, 越来越过分了!
<LiPO> O0XX_: 我之前的漏网之鱼, 后来都tm被查出来了!
<O0XX_> LiPO: 怎么了？
 * tryit 哈哈
<LiPO> O0XX_: 神经病啊! 还tm让不让人活了
<happyaron> LiPO: 他司已经没有网盘了
<mayli_pi> 测试
<^k^> mayli_pi:点点点. 15:01 新年快乐 : 15.37天 
<LiPO> happyaron: 没有嘛??? 不可能吧...
<LiPO> happyaron: 我说的是大baidu
<happyaron> LiPO: baidu又不是他司
<tryit> O0XX_, 百度？
<jusss> O0XX_: happyaron vps玩bt会不会被封
<LiPO> jusss: 会.
<mayli_pi> 不会吧
<happyaron> jusss: 好多会
<mayli_pi> 买欧洲的VPS
<LiPO> mayli_pi: 毛不会. 很多bt tracker有钓鱼的. 发现了就会通知vps服务商.
<LiPO> 欧洲的vps那网速...
<jusss> mayli_pi: 我发现个不错的爱情片系列有点大，想用vps下， magnet
<mayli_pi>           RX bytes:2008094771121 (2.0 TB)  TX bytes:1240855656909 (1.2 TB)
<mayli_pi> jusss: 链接？
<happyaron> RX bytes:4781074425922 (4.3 TiB)  TX bytes:4594579624955 (4.1 TiB)
<happyaron> 也是醉了
<LiPO> BuMangHuo: ping.
<jusss> mayli_pi: 你帮我下吗？太谢谢了
<LiPO> BuMangHuo: 我是client端, 然后我连上远程的一个http server, 在什么情况下client端的链接会是close-wait状态?
<mayli_pi> jusss: 来个链接
<LiPO> BuMangHuo: CLOSE-WAIT 0      0             59.157.4.42:55477       173.194.120.87:https
<LiPO> BuMangHuo: 这个是 ss的结果
 * O0XX_ 墙升级了？
<LiPO> O0XX_: 你咋了? tcp的dns也不好使了?
<happyaron> LiPO: tcp dns早就不好使了
<LiPO> happyaron: 是嘛? 我不知道诶
<mayli_pi> jusss: 100份量的XX饮用水..
<jusss> mayli_pi: 这个如果我用mldonkey在vps下，会收到警告吗
<mayli_pi> jusss: 这个一般不会
<mayli_pi> jusss: http://sukebei.nyaa.se/?page=search&cats=0_0&filter=0&term=100%E7%99%BA%E3%81%AE%E7%B2%BE%E5%AD%90%E9%A3%B2
<alvin_rxg> Title: 100発の精子飲 - NT > Search (@ nyaa.se)
<mayli_pi> 你下小一点的
<jiero> jusss: 。美国的下盗版的。就封吧。
<jiero> lol
<jusss> mayli_pi: 这几部一起不可以？
<mayli_pi> 不都是一样的么？
<nyfair> 卧槽，踢了
<jiero> nyfair: 。踢吧。
<jiero> eexpss: 阿姨来踢人拉。
<nyfair> mayli_pi: 不来喝桶圣水么
<LiPO> nyfair: 请.
<jiero> nyfair: 圣水要装桶都可以？
<jiero> nyfair: 让我想起洗礼。。。
<mayli_pi> 刚才发生了什么？
<nyfair> 洗刷刷洗刷刷
<jiero> 。。。
<mayli_pi> :(
<LiPO> mayli_pi:简单地说, 就是你发色情链接, 然后我kick你了.
<jiero> 没有换ip呀。
<LiPO> mayli_pi: 复杂的说, 就是, 我今天心情不好, 你撞枪口上了
<mayli_pi> :(
<mayli_pi> "channels : @#ubuntu-porn #ubuntu-cn"
<jiero> ...
<jusss> nyfair: mayli_pi 你们俩一定很合拍
<mayli_pi> 来不来？
<nyfair> jusss: 老司机求种子
<jusss> nyfair: 100发饮用水？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu如何使用ikev2协议的vpn？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468163 要装哪些包，如何设置，用帐号和密码登陆 统计信息: 发表于 由 xihuan — 2015-02-02 15:25
<mayli_pi> nyfair: jusss 这个话题请换频道说
<mayli_pi> nyfair: jusss #ubuntu-porn欢迎你
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • vim和NERDTree出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468164 今天突然发现NERDTree不能够正常使用，如果打开的内容包括目录，就会失效，而且目录前面会出现????,不知道是什么原因，请大家看一下。（下面是图）nerdtree.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ibruce — 2015-02-02 15:32
<BuMangHuo> LiPO: 刚回来，为啥服务器老是拆你的链接
<BuMangHuo> l
<LiPO> bu
<BuMangHuo> LiPO: 不是太清楚啊，client 再发个 fin 就不是 close_wait 了嘛
<LiPO> BuMangHuo: 问题是, client端怎么会有close-wait呢?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 对
<LiPO> BuMangHuo: http://www.tcpipguide.com/free/t_TCPConnectionTermination-2.htm
<^k^> LiPO: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<LiPO> qiao: .
<qiao> LiPO: 在～
<LiPO> qiao: msg了
<LiPO> BuMangHuo: 说啊
<BuMangHuo> LiPO: 抽奖呢。。。
<BuMangHuo> LiPO: 看美女呢
<LiPO> BuMangHuo: ...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 无图无捷报
<BuMangHuo> LiPO: 跟客户端还是服务器没有关系吧，收到 fin 包之后自己就是 close_wait 了
<BuMangHuo> LiPO: 四次我手这时候才握了两次
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 发美女图
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 太黑
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 自己留着撸
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我就看脸
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 太黑的地方我不看
<BuMangHuo> .. 光线太黑
<BuMangHuo> LiPO: 你的 client 在 rect 失败的时候记得 close 就好了吧
<jiero>  BuMangHuo  好玩啊
<BuMangHuo> recv
<LiPO> BuMangHuo: 昂... ...
<O0XX> LiPO: 你用的什么ss的server?
<BuMangHuo> NND, 厂里美女真多
<BuMangHuo> 我都不忍心辞职了
<LiPO> O0XX: 忘了, 可能是py?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 给我看几个粉的，不要太黑的..
<O0XX> LiPO: 可能是server的问题
<LiPO> O0XX: 你说ss server的问题???
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 说到照片就气人，MD 的卡片机就是靠不住，正要拍就没电了
<tryit> LiPO, OpenStack都是python相关的，Hadoop都是java相关的
<LiPO> tryit: 是啊...
<tryit> LiPO, 我只熟悉c……
<LiPO> tryit: 我也是啊
<BuMangHuo> LiPO: 那天值得买推荐的 9.8 块的白菜鼠标特别好用啊
<LiPO> tryit: 其实我还会一点点ruby, 一点点golang
<tryit> LiPO, 呵呵，你太低调了
<shenyifu> 怎么样用xchar 找到自己感兴趣的channel
<LiPO> tryit: 真不是低调啊...
<LiPO> shenyifu: 列出所有的channel, 然后挨个看介绍. 喜欢哪个上哪个
<O0XX> LiPO:对
<shenyifu> 主要是太多了
<O0XX> LiPO: close-wait的两端一个是server一个是远程的
<O0XX> LiPO: 那这个只能是server发起的
<LiPO> O0XX: 那个出错的链接是连到http server上了啊.
<LiPO> O0XX: 对啊, 那么ss-server其实是client啊. 相对这个tcp链接来说
<tryit> LiPO, 还没收到email，估计没戏了
<LiPO> tryit: 有可能, 你现在可以发邮件问一下了
<O0XX> LiPO: 我的意思是ss-server
<tryit> LiPO, 打个电话直接点吧
<O0XX> tryit: 你换工作了？
<LiPO> tryit: 也行
<tryit> O0XX, 没
<O0XX> tryit: 投简历了？
<tryit> LiPO, 也好，来年准备好了，彻底来个转身～换个方向
<LiPO> tryit: 我记得当时你说要弄driver, 我就说过这方向坑啊...
<LiPO> tryit: 让你去钱多的方向嘛~
 * LiPO 说出来都是泪啊
<tryit> O0XX, 对发搜到我的简历，给我打电话的
<O0XX> tryit: 赞高管..
<O0XX> tryit: 去哪高就？
<LiPO> tryit: 赞高管..
<tryit> LiPO, 现在大数据确定是不错的方向了
<LiPO> tryit: 昂.
 * LiPO 相当大数据婊
<tryit> O0XX, 还没定呢，给钱多，方向好就行
 * O0XX 年轻人就是好啊
<tryit> O0XX, 毛线
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 一定要带着一个移动电源呀。
<tryit> O0XX, 我绝对比你不小
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 够给手机充一次+相机充两次。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 说实在的，充手机就是坑。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 气死人
<tryit> O0XX, 我面试的时候去见识过驱动开发了，感觉真的是出力不讨好，
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 备用电池哈。
<tryit> cc LiPO
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 感觉有挺多设备，真真儿要用的时候还是没有
<O0XX> tryit: 你不可能比我大？
<O0XX> tryit: 你不可能比我大
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我下定决心了要入个闪光灯了
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 问题是，又要小又要续航久。
<BuMangHuo> 求代购
<BuMangHuo> mayli_pi:
<BuMangHuo> maplebeats: 乃去hk买本本了么
<BuMangHuo> maplebeats: 哦，手机
<tryit> LiPO, 开发周期短压力大，关键是这玩意儿入门还难
<BuMangHuo> 听说港行的 sb700 灯能便宜不少
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  哦哦。买闪光灯的坏人。肯定是拍女人去了。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 今天这么多妹子没拍到，气得我肺疼
<LiPO> tryit: 是啊.
<LiPO> tryit: 去有钱人的公司.
<LiPO> tryit: 比如, amazon
<O0XX> LiPO: 又更新了？
<LiPO> O0XX: 1.4重新编译了一个
<O0XX> LiPO: http://www.reddit.com/r/nsfw/search?q=teen&sort=relevance&restrict_sr=on&t=all
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ reddit.com: over 18?
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<tryit> LiPO, 恩
 * O0XX 困
<O0XX> LiPO: 你知道我为什么要改username么？
<LiPO> O0XX: 为啥?
<O0XX> LiPO: 因为困
<LiPO> O0XX: ... ...
<alvin_rxg> 困了要开始 ooxx 了？
<O0XX> LiPO: 装个arch
<O0XX> LiPO: 或者debian
<LiPO> O0XX: 干嘛?
<LiPO> O0XX: ubuntu有啥bug影响这个了?
<O0XX> LiPO: 你要装cent?
<O0XX> LiPO: 不是可以一直升级么
<LiPO> O0XX: 我用现在的系统就够了啊
<O0XX> ...
<LiPO> O0XX: 不用了吧... 12.04够了...
<O0XX> LiPO:怎么也得14.04吧
<LiPO> O0XX: tl;di
<jiero>  pity 我觉得我确实有点疯狂了。写这个 http://www.jianshu.com/p/a520fb067eb4 也没人看~所以拉你疯一下。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ err: no title
<nyfair> https://github.com/iiordanov/remote-desktop-clients/issues/39 支那国的程序猿都是智障？
<jiero> nyfair:  支那国的程序猿是智障的一环。
<TreeTop> 点赞支持 :P
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<O0XX> LiPO: 还不去打球？
<LiPO> O0XX: 这就去
<GGboy> 求助：今天升级了ubuntu，然后安装了kdm桌面，开始进入kdm还可以，最后进入kdm只有一张蓝色的壁纸，什么都没么有
<pocoyo> youren zaima
<GGboy> 没人吗
<pocoyo> GGboy: bu zhe teng na ge
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *-u.Q&*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡泡泡
<jiero> GGboy: 因为后来你开始安装kde，没装完
<GGboy> 现在后悔了
<GGboy> 我等了蛮久的
<pocoyo> ccc
 * pocoyo 拥抱大伙
<pocoyo> jiero: 现在有什么好用的fq工具没有？
<pocoyo> ？
<pocoyo> ,time
<pocoyo`> jiero: 我网络不好 错过什么了？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何让du的结果去除 . ..这个两个文件的大小，下面是做的尝试，但是不能实现，有兴趣的看下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468166 如何让du的结果去除 . ..这个两个文件的大小，下面是做的尝试，但是不能实现，有兴趣的看下 Code: [xxoo@localhost TEST]$ ls bar2.sh  bar3..sh  bar4.s
<^k^>  ─> h  bar.sh [xxoo@localhost TEST]$ du bar2.sh  bar3..sh  bar4.sh  bar.sh 4       bar2.sh 4       bar3..sh 4       bar …
<sennn> hi
<xiaocai> ubuntu怎么播放网络视频
<sennn> xiaocai, Chrome for ubuntu
<xiaocai> sennn, 你是说用chromium浏览器
<sennn> xiaocai, no just Chrome
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu 14.10 安装flash玩网页版的生死狙击 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468168 安装了adobe flash 还是不能玩生死狙击 各位有解决了的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 刘以浩 — 2015-02-02 19:42
<xiaocai> sennn, 哦，试试看，如果是mms协议的视频怎么看
<sennn> xiaocai, install VLC and VLC browser plugin!!!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • SSD可以压缩出60G，内存8G，想装Kylin，请问swap分多少，要哪些分区(机械硬盘可空几百G) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468169 准备学并用Linux系统，网上有的说只要分/,/home,和swap分区就可以了，但是swap要内存的1－2倍，好像如果装在SSD上会损坏SSD的寿命？我还有其它
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> 谁告诉我美元还会涨吗？
<jiero> who will tell me about it?
<jiero> when shall I sell my USD?
<TreeTop> 美元现在挺坚挺的，一时半会掉不了
<TreeTop> 不着急用就先留着吧
<TreeTop> 或者投资美元的资产看看
<happyaron> jiero: 建议持有
<jiero>  happyaron  TreeTop 准备换成澳大利亚元了。
<jiero> happyaron TreeTop 感觉快到了交界点。
<TreeTop> jiero: 想保值就换个坚挺的货币。 想赚钱就投资点儿前景好的项目，比如现在北美的股票。
<TreeTop> jiero: 换货币别太频繁，换一次就要被银行黑一次差价。。。
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 欧元现在跌的很坑爹
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 是啊，买外国商品要多花钱 :(
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 还好生活用品和食物价格都挺稳定的
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 买什么国外商品
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 德国那边物价应该是欧洲里最平稳的，最近也没啥变化吧？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 除了天朝的智能手机值得买 还有什么
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 没有
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 前些阵子买的一个英国的艺术家手工做的饰品送女友，汇率上有点吃亏
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 真有钱
<TreeTop> 不过还好，这个不是经常消费
<gebjgd> TreeTop, whatsim出来了
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 双卡手机爽了
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 150个国家随便用
<TreeTop> 这么好，月费多少？
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 还有咱这儿哪里买？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, whatsim的网站上看去
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 一年10欧
<gebjgd> TreeTop, text免费
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 你要有双卡手机用着才爽
<TreeTop> 我看那个网站，他说的这些消息必须用whatsapp发送接收，还是普通的SMS/MMS啊？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, whatsapp
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 那个sim卡 不能用来电话 只能用来whatsapp
<TreeTop> 如果朋友都用whatsapp, 这个真的挺好的，经常旅行的很适合啊
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 如果能加上那种随用随充的电话功能就更好了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机安装14.04后 无法在语言里选择中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468170 安装完之后，在Language Support里，选择安装简体中文。然后在Language for menus and windows里出现了"汉语（中国）"，但是是灰色的，无法选中。。。尴尬。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 justinavril —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-02-02 21:45
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 树莓又出新的了  支持win10
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 那个机器感觉不错，组里两个同事一个用它做个游戏机，一个用它做个机顶盒。 这次升级之后应该可以做更多事儿啦。
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 我一直想拿那个做个NAS
<gebjgd> TreeTop, raid1？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我一直在用它 当nas
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 还有给我父母当翻墙机器
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 现在阵列不了，我就一个USB硬盘
<TreeTop> 之前打折的时候，我看synology的nas降价到70块，我就买个一个先用着，毕竟用resp做一个也得50块
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 再买个就是了
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我买的是dlink的
<gebjgd> TreeTop, raid1
<TreeTop> 就是在家里做个time machine, 共享个文件， 有时候下载啥的
<gebjgd> TreeTop, synology? 一个硬盘？
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 恩， 我等着现在这个用坏了，在做个新的
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 那个 ds115j, 一个盘
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 一个盘用什么
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 说坏就坏了
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 必须raid1
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我台式机都是一个ssd + raid1
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 你是没坏过硬盘
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我坏过2个了
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 第一个损失惨重
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 直接挂了  没救  第二个有备份
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox打不开新浪视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468171 请教各位高手，如何解决？其它网站的视频都能正常打开。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangdawei.hit — 2015-02-02 22:12
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 我以前坏过一个， 这个NAS上的数据都随便丢，就是一些程序，一点下载的影音文件， 和一个time machine备份 （我还有个冷备份）， 我也不需要他多安全。
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我都是文档和照片
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 从来不备份下载的程序
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 那些程序是拿那个NAS下载的，就放上面了
<tryit>  /whois TreeTop
<tryit> .
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 要备份的都放time machine里面。
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 下载？  我有raspi下载用 不过我很少下载都是在线看
<gebjgd> TreeTop, time machine是什么
<TreeTop> 恩，一些挺大的就用一两次的东西，比如一些操作系统光盘镜像，就拿那个NAS下了。 time machine就是一个自动备份程序， os x 自带的， 都是增量备份。
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 没有苹果
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 操作系统光盘 下载 15分钟完事
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 你的照片还是太少了  而且机器少  我老婆就2个本子  我2个本子 一个台式机
<gebjgd> TreeTop, nas raid1 最踏实
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 恩，一般就是几分钟下，就是那玩意占地方，也就用一两次，就放上面了。 我就一个人，也没那么多照片和机器。
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 那是， raid 1最安全。 我这不是比较穷么，闹个便宜的用用
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 赶快把你女友变成老婆就好了
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 错了  有钱人才用苹果
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我这种穷屌丝才用Linux
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 不着急变老婆，现在挺好，限制少 ;)
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 有钱人五年换一次电脑 ?  :P
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 我用的14.04,32位的虚拟机，无法安装ia32-libs http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468172 报错是：未找到软件包 为什么呀？我是32位的呀。。源里面没有么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hscrws — 2015-02-02 22:35
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我从来不换电脑
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 2006年的机器都在服役
<jusss> alvin_rxg: hoxily1 第一百万个fibonacci数是多少？
<jusss> 开头2行就行了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=one+millionth+fibonacci
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 24s, python2用了24s算出了第一百万个fibonacci数
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 这速度跟sbcl chez scheme一样快乐
<jusss> 了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 真牛逼啊，我用 c 都不知道怎么办，20k 的 digits
<alvin_rxg> *21k digits
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我用的尾递归在Py2里算的，网上有人写了个tco给py2 http://code.activestate.com/recipes/474088/
<^k^> ⇪ w: Tail Call Optimization Decorator « Python recipes « ActiveState Code
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不知道迭代算，多少秒
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 什么事尾递归？什么事迭代算？
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 好环保 :)
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 用Linux当然电脑寿命长
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 迭代算 17s...
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 答案是对的？
<jusss> 尾递归24-26s, 迭代17s
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 答案是对的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你教我怎么用 c 来实现吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你都会呀，
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 尾递归就是递归，迭代就是for那种
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我不会啊，毕竟要 21k digits 啦。太麻烦啦
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那我写个尾递归的,迭代的你写
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 好。我明天给你。今天没空
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 哦
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我突然想写c没法处理那么大的数据吧
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 可以的。 :p
<cleamoon_> python有尾递归？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 10^208987次幂
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 可以的。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jusss> cleamoon_: 有，只是没优化
<jusss> cleamoon_: 有人自己写了个，http://code.activestate.com/recipes/474088/
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 先自己做，别看别人的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那么大的数，我知道的知识，没法保持传递那么大的数
<cleamoon_> ……我以为连尾递归都没有呢
<cleamoon_> c又不一定传递数，传递指针就好了
<jusss> cleamoon_: 那么大的数，你怎么存？
<jusss> cleamoon_: 那种变量能存那么大的数
<cleamoon_> 直接存不下吗
<cleamoon_> 这个用不了整个内存呀
<cleamoon_> 才21k
<jusss> cleamoon_: 我c学的不好也都忘光了，那个，直接存怎么存？以什么数据类型存
<cleamoon_> 随便找个大数库都有了，这个自己写大数库也很容易呀，反正只有加法
<jusss> alvin_rxg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10017580/
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没编译器，你自己找错吧
<alvin_rxg> ................................................
<jusss> 我现在用win8,什么没装，
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我也 win 8
<cleamoon_> int？你在开玩笑吗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我8.0
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 他是初学者
<jusss> cleamoon_: 嗯，我不会别的 ＞﹏＜
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那又如何
<cleamoon_> ………初学者搞什么lisp
<jusss> 国外入学的第一门语言都是lisp吧
<cleamoon_> 回家
<cleamoon_> 是python
<jusss> 几年前呀
<alvin_rxg> fortran, c, java, python, 各个学校都不一样
<jusss> mit还没换sicp之前，不都是lisp马
<jusss> 伯克利 mit都是lisp吧
<jusss> 还有cmu
<cleamoon_> 现在基本都是python
<jusss> py2还是3？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 其实你学啥都可以。问题在于这么长时间了，你还在学语言
<cleamoon_> 而且换了也是有理由的
<cleamoon_> 2 3无所谓
<jusss> cleamoon_: 你也是在欧洲的留学生？
<cleamoon_> stanford一个初学课是java
<cleamoon_> 是
<jusss> 瑞典什么的？
<cleamoon_> 在欧洲的移民
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你学了 lisp, clisp, scheme, python, 然后你的数据结构算法什么的呢……
<cleamoon_> 是
<cleamoon_> 回家了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 嗯，
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 基础不扎实
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你还是就拿着 python 好好学算法吧
<gebjgd> jusss, win8赞
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我睡觉去了，晚安
<jusss> gebjgd: 晚安
<kowalski> 我想请问一下android-root 频道为什么进不去
<knownbad> 可能被 ban 了，我可以进入。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-03
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 最近很火的一篇软文：隐形战争——开源密码库项目OpenSSL获锤子捐助200万元背后 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468176 　 史蒂夫·马奎斯隐居在华盛顿郊外的一栋小木屋里，没有电视、没有手机信号。服务商每年都保证信号塔就要立到他家门前了，可从来没兑现过。除
<^k^>  ─> 此之外，小木屋周围绿树环抱、鸟语花香，很适合做超级英雄不用拯救世界的周末去处。 　　 “我 …
<jiero> roylez:  美元换澳币是时候吗？我觉得差不多了。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 分享给初学者的一些使用经验 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468178 一、不要试图把自己的桌面刻意打造成某电影镜头中看起来特牛B的那样。 二、不要把linux看成是比win或osx更牛B的系统。 三、命令行和脚本是使用linux的核心，但是，但是，日常使用没有必要。试
<^k^>  ─> 问哪个win用户整天调出注册表和cmd？ 四、不要刻意对比linux和win孰优孰劣，单就日常的个人pc，当你 …
 * pity Raspberry Pi 2 http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/2/7954617/raspberry-pi-2-announced-on-sale 要不要来一发？
<roylez> pity: 你现在用的哪个源？debian或者ubuntu的，贴给我
<Destine> roylez, 163...
<roylez> Destine: 贴一下 sources.list 里的那行
<pity> roylez: 呃，我的 vps 是 Debian
<roylez> pity Destine ustc的似乎已经很久没更新，依赖解决不了了
<pity> roylez: deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ wheezy main
<^k^> ⇪ w: err: no title
<roylez> pity: us....
<pity> roylez: 挺长时间没用 Ubuntu 了
<roylez>  build-essential : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<roylez>                             libc-dev
<roylez>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<pity> roylez: 你在修 glibc？
<roylez> pity: 没有，在做docker镜像
<pity> roylez: 都玩儿 docker
<pity> roylez: 我 vps 上看 g++ 是 Version: 4:4.7.2-1
<pity> roylez: libc6-dev 是 Version: 2.13-38+deb7u6
<roylez> pity: us的源我用了没这问题，就国内的源不行
<roylez> pity: 但是我build的时候不能用us源，老断，又慢
<pity> roylez: 你 apt-cache show libc6-dev 看看你当前源里的版本是正确的么？
<roylez> pity: 以为我用的base image里的包太新了，国内源的太老...
<roylez> pity: libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.13-38+deb7u6) but 2.13-38+deb7u7 is to be installed
<roylez> pity: debian的这dependency hell....
<roylez> pity: 操蛋，就差最后一位，至于么
<pity> roylez: 有时候就这样
<roylez> pity: 妈的，换arch
<XiaMangHuo> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> XiaMangHuo: 渣渣
<pity> roylez: 你用的啥版本的系统，为啥要 2.13-38+deb7u7 这个版本？
<roylez> pity: 我从网上扒的debian的base image，里面的libc已经是这个版本了啊
<pity> roylez: arch 是要跟随升级吗？几月不升级突然升一下就挂？
<roylez> pity: 挂倒是不会
<pity> roylez: 啥需求要那么新的？
<pity> roylez: 太新了可能会很 buggy 了
<roylez> pity: 没需求，不过我不能降级base里的libc啊
<roylez> pity: 你有本事把你的机器上的libc降级一个给我看看
<pity> roylez: 降级 libc 的成本比新装个操作系统高多了
<pity> roylez: 没需求还扒那么新的 image
<roylez> pity: 那就是了啊，国外源用不上，国内源又太老....
<roylez> pity: 擦，扒不到旧的....
<roylez> pity: 恨哪
<pity> roylez: 我靠……
<roylez> pity: 貌似扒docker.cn的image好了
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* docker.cn (@ docker.cn)
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 滚犊子
<jiero> roylez: 买了澳元了。套住了
<pity> roylez: 都是一个人搞的 image 吧
<pity> jiero: 澳元也能套住？
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez  你终于出现了
<roylez> pity: docker.cn是国内的...
<jiero> pity: 其实就是一直在耍。
<pity> roylez: 知道
<roylez> jiero: 美元气势如虹，晚些再卖
<jiero> roylez: 已经卖了呀。月初是最高峰
<pity> roylez: jiero RMB 要贬了……
<jiero> roylez: 我已经高峰下来一点才卖的。
<jiero> pity: 我有涉及人民币么。
<roylez> pity: 我不剩什么人民币了
<pity> jiero: roylez 牛逼！
<jiero> pity:  roylez 已经不是中国人了
 * jiero 绝对要将 roylez 驱逐去岛国
<jiero> roylez: 属于世界第一小大陆，第一大岛
<pity> https://www.google.com/finance?q=USDCNY
<jiero> pity:  每月月末或者月初是最高峰
<jiero> pity:  google的我没用过，金融用 yahoo的
 * jiero 记得是大学时候那个疯狂老师教的
<pity> jiero: 我从来不看，就今天看了一眼
<jiero> pity: 你可以试试投资澳币，
<pity> jiero: 也被套住啊？
<jiero> pity: 如果如我预期，一个半月，你可以得到 5%收益。很少也是~毕竟你没有持有呀。
<pity> jiero: 看澳币这些年倒比美金掉得少
<jiero> pity: 最近掉的太狠了。该回弹了
<pity> jiero: 余额宝呢？
<jiero> pity: 。。余额包是1年5%呀。
<jiero> pity: 如果有闲钱，可以放有利网。但是看好了他们模式。现在P2P取钱不是很容易。
<jiero> pity: 就是懒得学懒得管。
<pity> jiero: 钱不是问题
<pity> jiero: 问题是没钱
<jiero> pity: 反正我很不喜欢金融。评论一下我的拉圾文章 cc roylez   http://www.jianshu.com/p/a520fb067eb4
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ err: no title
<PanicHP> p2p跑路的太多了
<PanicHP> 血本无归
<mayli_pi> 现在jianshu好火啊
<jiero> PanicHP: 找平安银行的那个。
<PanicHP> jiero: 平安银行那个利率没多高吧?
<jiero> mayli_pi: 有吗？
<PanicHP> 7%而已?
<mayli_pi> jiero: 有
<jiero> PanicHP: 反正都是小额度的~
<jiero> PanicHP: 跑路也是风险之一。
<PanicHP> jiero: 风险太高了.
<jiero> mayli_pi: 我觉得哪里我都是奇葩，反正别人的文章我看不下去。多数
<PanicHP> jiero: pity 不是那么激进的投资者
 * mayli_pi 我什么也不知道
<jiero> PanicHP: 我还有18个月才全部收回2000元~
<jiero> PanicHP:  觉得还好吧。只要调查一下选择的P2P金融背景就知道了。
<pity> PanicHP: 我不是金融投资者
<PanicHP> pity: 只要存钱, 就是投资者.
<PanicHP> pity: :-)
<PanicHP> pity: 不过是很保守的投资者而已嘛~
<jusss> mayli_pi: emacs最两边的区域名字是啥？ 左右两侧
<jiero> PanicHP: 不存的。
<PanicHP> jiero: 那就没办法了
<PanicHP> jiero: 所有的钱都是现金?
<jusss> mayli_pi: 一行过长，被分成2行，然后开头和结尾都加了个符号，那个符号在的区域叫啥
<jiero> PanicHP:  不想投资。
<pity> PanicHP: 投资有时候不太好界定，有时候也可以理解成一种赌博
<roylez> jiero: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2362474
<roylez> jiero: 少费些话，多码些字
<eexpss> happyaron: .
<PanicHP> jusss: 自己去看linum.el去
<eexpss> 随便一个都是。
<PanicHP> eexpss: ee
<eexpss> 你谁呢
<jusss> PanicHP: 哦
<eexpss> 晕哦。你咋又换。
<PanicHP> eexpss: 昂.
<PanicHP> eexpss: 不服?
<eexpss> 好屌。天天新生活，是吧。
<PanicHP> eexpss: 就是这么吊!
<jiero> PanicHP: 。。。是你丫丫的。。。
<jiero> roylez:  好。
<pity> PanicHP: 一天三开箱……
<eexpss> roylez: 默默，你上次欠我的人民币呢，啥时候还啊。
<jiero> eexpss:  roylez 不慎卖光了所有人民币
<eexpss> 这时候，挤兑他，多挣。1元人民币抵10澳元。
<eexpss> PanicHP: hp panic了？退给我吧。80块。
<PanicHP> eexpss: 行啊 不过我的hp买的时候才30
<eexpss> 额。这么屌的，啥hp。。。@@
<PanicHP> eexpss: 计算器啊
<eexpss> 真没见过。值得收藏
<eexpss> 8字显示的，要看的出panic这单词哦。
<pity> roylez: 你那个 html2markdown 不错
<eexpss> 浏览器不是有插件，任何文本框，都可以双向转换html<->mkd。
<pity> eexpss: 没玩儿过
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问这两个命令的作用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468179 cat dpkg.log &>dev/null rsyncd.log >/dev/null 2>&1 在QQ群里看到的，本人是Linux小白，希望各位大牛解释一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyhabc — 2015-02-03 10:28
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 摸摸说不清中文的ee
<eexpss> 蛋蛋陀。我正被哈皮的搜狗虐。。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: lol
<eexpss> 蛋蛋坨。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 一会儿出门看牙去
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 虽然一回来就不肿了 但还是要拔!
<eexpss> 已通知哈皮，南方人从来不输入后鼻音的g。 qionmanhuo
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 生理缺陷?
<eexpss> 这么年轻就拔牙。哎。
<PanicHP> QiongMangHuo: 啊老板
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 智齿
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHP: 两位王老板的飞机已经被暴风雪延误五个半小时了....
<eexpss> 大门牙也拔了。
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHP: https://zh.flightaware.com/live/flight/CHH482
<PanicHP> QiongMangHuo: yoooo
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHP: 请允悲
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHP: 还好我只玩一天就跑了
<PanicHP> QiongMangHuo: 等他们回来的时候, 就已经有绿卡了
<eexpss> 额。 QiongMangHuo 你不是出去了，现在回家了？
<roylez> pity: 打算拿这个做个网站。。。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 昨天下午回来了
<eexpss> 节省。拔牙都打飞的。。。
<jusss> PanicHP: 怎么不显示那两个小箭头当一行过长时，在frige
<pity> roylez: 那个 ruby 版的可以互转？
<eexpss> roylez: 乐乐陀，咋不理我呢
<PanicHP> jusss: 看不懂英文.
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 是因为铁定看不起美帝的牙医, 卖了我都不够拔牙的
<PanicHP> jusss: 你的中文我也没读懂
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: hoho 至是你这拔牙也是传奇了。
<eexpss> 只是
<roylez> eexpss: 你就是坨渣
 * O0XX ...
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 你就是坨渣
<eexpss> 乐乐陀陀。 nnnnd
 * QiongMangHuo 刷起来
<eexpss> 谁敢刷。
<jusss> PanicHP: emacs左右两侧的区域叫frige, 当一行过长自动折成2行时，会在第一个行的后面和第二行的前面加两个小箭头，这两个小箭头在的位置是frige
<roylez> pity: HTML转markdown的我弄好了，markdown转HTML的大把
<pity> roylez: 牛逼！
<eexpss> 挤兑下ruby？
<PanicHP> 哦.
<pity> eexpss: 亮出 Perl……
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 牛逼!
<PanicHP> jusss: frige又不是最两边的
<eexpss> 哎。乐乐没反应，不配合。
<jusss> PanicHP: 除了frige就只剩下窗口的边框了吧，还有别的区域？窗口的边框归wm管吧
<O0XX> happyaron: 准备用新的sogou pinyin
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 等你的试用报告 你之前现象和我一样, 你能用的话我也就能用了
<eexpss> O0XX: ..
<eexpss> 哈皮不方便上irc呢
<eexpss> 才被我提的bug挤到了。
<happyaron> O0XX: 赞
<happyaron> eexpss: 我来了
<eexpss> 额。出来了。
<O0XX> happyaron: 只用启动sogou-autostart就可以了？
<O0XX> happyaron: fcitx-autostart还用启动不？
<happyaron> O0XX: sogou-autostart不是我发布的
<happyaron> O0XX: fcitx-autostart要启动啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 明白了...
<O0XX> happyaron: 打包的人搞的
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> O0XX: 给我的pkgbuild把这个干掉吧
<eexpss> sogou不按ctrl-, 就不出来。这也是bug
<happyaron> 木有存在意义的
<happyaron> eexpss: ctrl space啊
<eexpss> 无效
<happyaron> eexpss: 你是有啥东西抢占了ctrl space么
<eexpss> 完全不兼容不认可系统的输入法切换热键。
<eexpss> 没可能的。
<happyaron> eexpss: 我从来不用ctrl ,
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 那你怎么启动输入法?
<eexpss> 这还是我测试出来的方法。只ctrl-,
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: ctrl space
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 话说已经变相满足你打那些词的需求了啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 细胞词库
<eexpss> 开机第一次，你没碰到？只按ctrl-,才出来。以后只认shift切换。
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 嗯, 我等白老板的测试
<happyaron> eexpss: 我无论如何都只是在用ctrl + space切换
<eexpss> 白老板，，估计系统崩溃了。这么久没出来。
<happyaron> 切入切出都是这个
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: "11:07 -!- O0XX [~user@116.213.191.74] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]"
<eexpss> happyaron: 看来又一个兼容问题嘛。
<happyaron> 不至于啦，现在木有这样低级的奔溃问题。。。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 可能是一撞就死了
<O0XX> happyaron: 不错的说
<O0XX> eexpss: 我是重启
<eexpss> 。。
<happyaron> eexpss: 很可能是你环境里有东西抢了快捷键
<eexpss> 注销啊
<happyaron> eexpss: 是gnome不
<jiero> 嗯嗯。我不关闭输入法。怎么启动呢。
<eexpss> happyaron: 别怀疑，不会去设置这的。
<eexpss> unity
<happyaron> eexpss: gnome自己在这方面就sb
<happyaron> eexpss: unity不该有问题的，全线经过QA
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 恭喜壕蓉蓉
<PanicHP> happyaron: 赞!
<eexpss> QA方案有问题罗。 hoho
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 回朝了？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 嗯 昨天下午回来了
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 啥事这么喜庆
<happyaron> PanicHP: :)
<eexpss> 基蛙。。
<cherrot> happyaron: 又黑我大 gnome
<PanicHP> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 回朝有礼？发一个给我呀
<happyaron> cherrot: gnome在输入法方面就是没有更挫
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 礼
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 恭迎回朝
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 乖
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 米帝十年签证壕
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 美帝十年签证壕
<XiaMangHuo> eexpss: 扎神
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 是个人就十年
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 好吧，再去的时候给我。
<cherrot> happyaron: 其实我不能同意更多 lol  虽然前两天刚刚解决
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我就木有
<happyaron> PanicHP: 干嘛来着
 * cherrot 终于又能用 gnome-terminal了 开心
<PanicHP> happyaron: 没事.
<happyaron> cherrot: lol 你重新编译了？
<PanicHP> cherrot: 兔兔
<happyaron> cherrot: disable 掉 ibus 集成，连ibus都正常了
<happyaron> lol
<eexpss> 切罗兔
<eexpss>             \\
<eexpss>              \\_
<eexpss>           .---(')
<eexpss>         o( )_-\_
<cherrot> happyaron: 输入法的配置需要放到各个地方。。。 不读一套东西
<cherrot> eexpss: 姨，好神奇
<happyaron> cherrot: 禁用ibus集成，用我大fcitx吧
<eexpss> 这破输入法带的兔子字符。晕
<O0XX> happyaron: 换了皮肤以后这大黑边咋搞？
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 哈哈哈哈哈哈和
<happyaron> O0XX: 开混成
<cherrot> happyaron: 我默认的没管  现在gnome不会绑定ibus了
<cherrot> happyaron: 从来都是 fcitx
<cherrot> eexpss: 什么输入法这么可爱
<happyaron> cherrot: 实际上还是绑定的，只是有些问题显现得比较少
<eexpss> 为什么只有兔子才有字符输出。
<O0XX> happyaron: 好吧，我用stump的...
<O0XX> happyaron: 算了，不换皮肤了
<PanicHP> happyaron: 换了皮肤以后这大黑边咋搞？
<happyaron> O0XX: 没有混成画不了搜狗那坑爹的各种皮
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 因为维护人员暗恋兔子
<happyaron> PanicHP: 开混成
<eexpss> O0XX: xcompmgr
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 可能。
<cherrot> happyaron: soga  我遇到的是 gedit 和 gnome-terminal 坑，切换不出输入法。后来应该是 xinitrc和 xprofile 全都配置上就好了
<eexpss> 基情
 * cherrot 为什么我没有字符画 不开心
<happyaron> eexpss: 现在用compton的比较多了貌似
<happyaron> cherrot: gedit没遇到特别的坑，gnome-terminal确实有坑
<eexpss> cherrot: 就只你有啊。你交代和哈皮啥关系。
<QiongMangHuo> 混成推荐compton, xcompmgr和i915新驱动不对付
<eexpss> happyaron: 哦。好久没开过这了。
<O0XX> eexpss: 赞，果然好了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你那个arch里都美柚
<PanicHP> happyaron: 好棒!!
<cherrot> eexpss: 可能有天喝醉了酒 lol
<PanicHP> eexpss: 好棒!!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: -git? 我就是archwiki看来的....
<eexpss> cherrot: 你居然还映射哈皮犯了错误。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: aur里的不装
<happyaron> 孔叔叔的皮肤萌萌哒
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: debian源里有. 等你遇到xcompmgr的坑记得换个就是了
<PanicHP> QiongMangHuo: 好棒!
<PanicHP> 哆啦a梦的主题好萌!
<PanicHP> 感觉自己萌萌哒~
<happyaron> PanicHP: 大家催孔叔叔做动态皮支持吧
<eexpss> 都是些贴图嘛。自己改。
<happyaron> PanicHP: 那就更加萌萌哒了
<eexpss> 改一个悟空的头像出来。 给蛋蛋用。
 * QiongMangHuo 出门看牙
<eexpss> 另类wm的蛤蟆，又崩溃了？
<PanicHP> happyaron: 昂!
<cherrot> eexpss: 是我犯了错误
 * jiero 号叫：你们这群奇葩，我补了20颗牙都不曾拔掉一个。
<jiero> 拔牙的人是怎么回事。
<eexpss> lol
<jiero> cherrot: 肉嘟嘟。
<jusss> cherrot: wrap应该怎么翻译
<cherrot> jiero: 牙太挤了
<cherrot> jusss: 包装
<jiero> cherrot: 噢。。。
<cherrot> jusss: 看语境
<jusss> cherrot: wrap mode 计算机方面
<jusss> cherrot: 比如stunnel
<eexpss> 蛋蛋拔智齿，明显是想节省整容的费用，他想变身芭比的男朋友，搞一个更尖的脸型出来。
<PanicHP> eexpss: 拔智齿不瘦脸...
<cherrot> jusss: 包装模式 ～
<eexpss> 瘦呢。
<cherrot> eexpss: 真相了呢
<jiero> eexpss: 。。。芭比的男朋友？
<eexpss> 嗯。这事情要宣传下。
 * jiero 不知道未来是什么。
<O0XX> happyaron: 不错的说
<O0XX> happyaron: 赞一个
<PanicHP> O0XX: 凡信仰三民主義，願遵行本黨黨章及黨員守則者，得依規定申請入黨，經本黨核可後為本黨黨員，黨員入黨辦法另定之。不具中華民國國籍者，認同三民主義，志願與本黨共同致力國家和平發展者，均視為本黨之精神黨員。
<jiero> PanicHP: 。。。精神
<jusss> O0XX: 怎么更改emacs里frige区域里把一行分割成2行后显示的小箭头？
<jusss> "均視為本黨之神精黨員。"
<Guest73074> 大家好谁能推荐个好用的翻墙软件啊谢谢拉
<jiero> Guest73074:  这里只有原理和工具，没有成软件的反感。
<jiero> Guest73074:  方案
<Guest73074> 工具能推荐个吗
<jiero> Guest73074:  ssh
<jiero> Guest73074:  其实是成套的，自己搜索吧。
<happyaron> O0XX: :)
<jiero> happyaron:  哈。我被套住了
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> eexpss: 已经找测试姐去测了
<happyaron> eexpss: an/ang问题已确认
<eexpss> happyaron: 你和妹子好熟悉嘛。 hoho 支持下。
<happyaron> eexpss: QA不能叫妹子了……那真是姐
<jiero> happyaron:  噢。比你大7岁以上？
<happyaron> 只是不好意思叫人家大姐而已
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯
<eexpss> 额。。
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯嗯。澳币0.93买成美元，0.78买回澳元，看起来是赚了。但是澳元对人民币狂跌。
 * jiero 没钱了。四处借钱。
<jiero> happyaron: 借我钱我买澳币
<jiero> lol
<jusss> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> happyaron:  现在赶快买呀。
<jiero> happyaron: 我觉得触底了~
<jiero> happyaron: 啦啦。
<jiero> happyaron: 要是再跌，就跌停了~
<jiero> 哈哈
<happyaron> 不炒汇，大叔我们不炒
<happyaron> 然后肿么就跑了
<jiero> happyaron: 大叔已经破产
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<O0XX> happyaron: qa居然没有妹纸？
<happyaron> O0XX: 没有
<happyaron> O0XX: 妹纸都在产品和UI
<O0XX> happyaron: sogou这啥破公司..
<happyaron> O0XX: 搜狗的QA少，于是各个都累吐血
<jiero> happyaron: 买澳币买早了2个小时，就亏了$40。呀呀。其实，不论怎么，套上了~ 丫丫的。没钱了。
<happyaron> O0XX: 测1.2版这大姐连续一星期每天早10点晚第二天1点
<O0XX> happyaron: 为啥下载更多细胞词库不能点？
<happyaron> O0XX: 能点啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 那你还不用你那小鲜肉的身体慰劳人家一下
<O0XX> happyaron: 点开是个网址？
<jiero> O0XX: ...
<O0XX> happyaron: xdg-open?
<O0XX> happyaron: 我这边还真是不能点
<happyaron> O0XX: ...
<happyaron> O0XX: 貌似还真不是xdg open
<O0XX> happyaron: 是个网址么？
<happyaron> 是的
<O0XX> happyaron: 我自己浏览器里下好了
<happyaron> pinyin.sogou.com/dict
<alvin_rxg> Title: 搜狗细胞词库_词库下载_词典_输入法字典 (@ sogou.com)
<happyaron> 皮肤 pinyin.sogou.com/skin
<alvin_rxg> Title: 皮肤下载 - 搜狗拼音输入法 - 搜狗皮肤 (@ sogou.com)
<O0XX> happyaron: 赞赞哒
<happyaron> 下版可能出双拼
<happyaron> eexpss: 测试姐在考虑要不要为ee神出个小版本了
<wangli> iMadper ping
<eexpss> 额。。 单独要我测试？不至于吧。谁都可以测试的啊。
<PanicHP> wangli: .
<PanicHP> wangli: 啥事?
<wangli> PanicHP, 听首席说你要过来给我们拜年  cc  qiao
<PanicHP> wangli: 快准备红包去
<qiao> wangli: 王老板求红包。
<wangli> PanicHP, 一般来说拜年都要带礼品的
<PanicHP> wangli: 我带.
<PanicHP> wangli: 你准备好红包就行.
<PanicHP> wangli: 别的不需要你操心了
<wangli> PanicHP, 好啊
<wangli> PanicHP, 什么时间
<PanicHP> wangli: 还没订好
<PanicHP> wangli: 肯定是中午
<wangli> PanicHP, 我去   首席说你明天就来 cc qiao
<happyaron> eexpss: 不是，就是位这个问题单独出个版本
<happyaron> eexpss: 搜狗的客服，只要你愿意，都是一对一支持啊
<PanicHP> wangli: 对啊, 明天中午, 具体几点再说吧
<PanicHP> O0XX: http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-NEXT-2014/Panel-Systems-Programming-Languages-in-2014-and-Beyond
<^k^> ⇪ w: Panel: Systems Programming in 2014 and Beyond | Lang.NEXT 2014 | Channel 9
<O0XX> PanicHP: channel 9的...
<O0XX> PanicHP: 那一定是F#
<happyaron> eexpss: 邮件微博QQ电话远程协助都可以
<eexpss> 先给照片。漂亮的就同意一对一。
<eexpss> 哈皮在那公司，真幸福。
<eexpss> 。。
<happyaron> ...
<O0XX> happyaron: 照片
<happyaron> 神啊，不黑，我们不黑
<eexpss> 估计就是一句正则判断，少判断了那g。
 * eexpss perl思维
<happyaron> O0XX: 当当壕都找我多少次要去搜狗了，但他不参与这事情带不去
<PanicHP> O0XX: 还真不是...
<PanicHP> O0XX: cpp go rust D
<PanicHP> O0XX: 现在d语言除了fb还有谁用啊?
<happyaron> 泥们都想多了，全C++的
<happyaron> eexpss: ^^^
<eexpss> 虽然我知道，忍不住这样说。 lol
<eexpss> vala也是c++，也是一堆正则。
<happyaron> ...
<eexpss> 告诉那些妹子，离开了正则，你处理个字符串多费劲。
<happyaron> 写代码的全是汉子
<O0XX> happyaron: 告诉那些妹纸，没照片别想找ee帮忙
<pity> happyaron: 神要少女客服献祭
<eexpss> 那就让她们转达。
<eexpss> 蛤蟆每次都能摸正要害。淫才呢。
<happyaron> O0XX: 当年我们内部有个少年说要找对象，然后有个叔就说，你在楼上走一圈看喜欢哪个，他帮忙要电话，看上哪个要哪个
<happyaron> pity: 唉
<eexpss> 果然幸福
<pity> happyaron: 这叔真好
<happyaron> eexpss: 不劳了，相当于跟她们谁说了以后，再跟我说，我再去找那帮汉纸
<happyaron> pity: 嗯。。。
<eexpss> hoho 你居然是hub。主管啊。
<happyaron> eexpss: 不是主管，就是个interface
<kandu> python 里面有没有明确 declare 一个变量的语法？可用来重绑定一个名字到新变量？
<kandu> yunfan: ^^
<HoloIRCUser1> 今年跳槽如何？
<PanicHP> HoloIRCUser1: 哪年跳不一样?
<HoloIRCUser1> 今年被迫得跳了，不知道形式
<PanicHP> HoloIRCUser1: 去看招聘广告就知道形式了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2omCId5-tAAFedMgPmGsAALrJgHcLlEAAV6M958.jpg 哥,您开慢点好吗?我有点晕车
<O0XX> PanicHP: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5ajw1eow37xhqnkg20a007iu0y.gif
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ image/gif
<PanicHP> O0XX: ..;
<PanicHP> O0XX: 饿了..
<O0XX> PanicHP: 精神伤害层层叠加
<PanicHP> O0XX: 饿了..
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 可能下周搓饭去不成了
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 木车票
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 去年搓饭你好像没去？
<jiero> XiaMangHuo: 搓饭？
<jiero> 是什么
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 没去
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 今年目前看差不多
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 你是又要出去玩了么
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 不是，去帝都没车票啊
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 想去成都耍，不过最近没时间
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  13:37
<sennn> 没人在吗?
<yunfan> kandu: 搞毛
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 找你老板出钱灰过来
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 不好吧……
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 机票也全价啊，就为了搓饭这不好吧
<happyaron> xD
<happyaron> 让当当给你发个邀请，说邀请你来北京office visit
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何关闭烦人的输入法面板 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468180 装的是ibus和google拼音，现在这个烦人的面板搞的我要崩溃了。能不能不让它显示出来？ 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 justinavril — 2015-02-03 13:48
<kandu> yunfan: 懒得想变量名啊
<kandu> 也就是 http://www.zhihu.com/question/24179082/answer/26929183  这个效果。 x=3 前面加个指示可以重绑定的
<^k^> ⇪ w: 为什么 Python 不是 lexical scoping？ - 知乎用户的回答 - 知乎
<kandu> lua 的 local, scheme, ocaml, haskell 的 let 用惯了，没重绑定好难受
<jackness> 大家下午好
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • sudoers玩环后的自救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468181 /etc/sudoers是设置sudo权限的重要文件，今天上午不幸被我这个菜鸟玩坏了。再次执行sudo时提示在sudoers中有无法解析的语句，查阅论坛后看到类似的情况（ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=386541 ）。 此时我无法转向
<PanicHP> O0XX: 	go s.Upstream(r, realServer);	s.Downstream(r, realServer) }  如果downstream先结束了会怎么样? upstream还会存在吗?
<O0XX> PanicHP: 这要看upsream什么时候返回了
<PanicHP> O0XX: 也就是说, 就算downstream已经结束了, 整个scope已经结束了, upstream如果还有工作, 那么还是会存在的, 是吧?
<O0XX> PanicHP: 对，貌似需要一个channel来同步一下..
<PanicHP> O0XX: 那这里就有逻辑错误了啊.
<PanicHP> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> PanicHP: 但是其实upstream里会返回错误的
<O0XX> PanicHP: read write操作
<yunfan> PanicHP: 这问题 tcp都没什么好办法
<PanicHP> yunfan: 不是, 这里只涉及语法问题了
<PanicHP> yunfan: 就是defer的行为.
<yunfan> PanicHP: 我是说这种有一个地方断开的逻辑
<PanicHP> yunfan: 哦.
<jiero> happyaron:  哈哈。有时候看看澳大利亚元汇率就好象看股市一样。股市一样的奇葩国家。
<PanicHP> O0XX: 也对, upstream应该在某个调用中返回个错误然后终止了
<O0XX> PanicHP: 你芝麻信用多少分来着？
<PanicHP> O0XX: 685?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • ubuntu14.04执行unixbench的2D测试不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468182 在ubuntu14.04上用unixbench执行了一下2D性能测试，首先unixbench在编译时就需要在Makefile文件中加-lm的编译选项。后续执行./Run graphics，虽然能够顺利完成执行，后续发现text项的测试结果有些异常，然
<^k^>  ─> 后在unixbench的pgms目录下单独对text进行了测试，执行命令是./gfx-x11 text 3 2，执行过程中发现"caa10text", …
 * jiero 刚才是亏300，现在亏200。
<yunfan> jiero: 汇率怎么说
<jiero> yunfan:  今天20分钟，从 4.87跌到4.79
<jiero> yunfan: 第一次见这么陡的汇率图，你可以看看。  https://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=AUDCNY%3DX+Interactive#{%22scale%22%3A%22linear%22}
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ AUDCNY=X Interactive Stock Chart | Yahoo! Inc. Stock - Yahoo! Finance
<pity> jiero: 好厉害！
<pity> O0XX: PanicHP 芝麻信用能干嘛？
<jiero> pity: 呃。。。厉害啥。。。
<PanicHP> pity: 看着玩.
<jiero> pity:  我都没见过。。。
<pity> PanicHP: ....
<PanicHP> pity: 跟同事比一比
<PanicHP> pity: 谁高谁是sb
<pity> jiero: 很可怕
<PanicHP> pity: 想不到别的玩法了
<pity> PanicHP: 反比啊
<PanicHP> pity: 谁低谁是sb也行. 或者谁是单数谁是sb
<PanicHP> pity: 反正是个无聊的东西.
<pity> PanicHP: ....
<pity> PanicHP: 看来现在就是能比分数
<pity> PanicHP: 为方便用户了解身边朋友的信用水平，芝麻信用设置了类似“信用PK”的小游戏，可以和朋友一比高下。如果对方授权同意，还可以直接查看对方的芝麻分值。
<PanicHP> pity: ... 是的.
<pity> PanicHP: 芝麻信用在公测期间已与租车、租房、婚恋、签证等多个领域的合作伙伴谈定了合作，即将提供试验性的服务，例如未来当用户的芝麻分达到一定数值，租车、住酒店时将有望不用再交押金，网购时可以先试后买，办理签证时不用再办存款证明，等等。
<O0XX> PanicHP: 按第一个算，你确实是比我高
<PanicHP> O0XX: 第一个?
<pity> PanicHP: 有点儿小便利
<pity> PanicHP: 好像芝麻信用会记录你不少和消费相关的信息，难免也会有些隐私数据
<PanicHP> pity: 没隐私...
<PanicHP> pity: 人家连你内裤你什么颜色都知道, 你还能有隐私?~
<pity> PanicHP: lol...
<O0XX> PanicHP: 内裤都上淘宝买...
<PanicHP> O0XX: .
<O0XX> PanicHP: 你买的是这样的吧.. http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.40.aSoslW&id=43197423071&abbucket=12
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 性感珍珠丁字裤 蕾丝极度诱惑全透明女士开档内裤T裤情趣内衣开裆 全网独家首发 全国包邮 手机下单优惠3元 价格: 元
<PanicHP> O0XX: ... ... ... ... 没买过
<cherrot> 13寸的macbook pro 木有16G内存的版本么。。
<PanicHP> ExOfficio
<PanicHP> cherrot: 定制啊.
<PanicHP> cherrot: 	http://store.apple.com/cn/buy-mac/macbook-pro?product=MGX92CH/A&step=config
<^k^> PanicHP: ⇪ 配置 - Apple Store（中国）
<PanicHP> cherrot: 都有16g选项啊
<cherrot> PanicHP: 定制的话 如果用学生价是不是来不及
<PanicHP> cherrot: 那我不知道
<PanicHP> RMB 51,897
<PanicHP> 都选顶配, mbp13 RMB 51,897
<O0XX> cherrot: 你居然有学生价用。。
<PanicHP> cherrot: 适合你这种土豪, 买买买
<PanicHP> O0XX: 随便买学生价吧
<PanicHP> O0XX: 这玩意都不用跟sim卡绑定
<O0XX> PanicHP: 学生价不是要香港童雪？
<cherrot> O0XX: 大陆也可以
<PanicHP> O0XX: 大陆也有教育特惠了
<PanicHP> O0XX: low bee
<pity> cherrot: 我一个同事跳槽后新单位给定的 500G 硬盘，16G 内存，i7 3GHz 的 rMBP
<PanicHP> cherrot: 为何不买dell new xps?
<jiero> pity: 好有钱。我这里单位给的肯定是 700元的二手笔记本。
 * jiero 当时得到的是最好的IBM T400 lol
<PanicHP> pity: 我们单位不给笔记本, 但是提供贷款, 如果你买笔记本, 可以借给你钱, 然后以后从你工资里面扣
<pity> jiero: 现在标配 rMBP 或 iMac 的挺多的
<pity> PanicHP: 对了，你现在在哪个单位？
<jiero> PanicHP: 赶紧和政府合作，然后要求政府提供样品计算机实验。
<jiero> PanicHP:  然后给你们用就行了。
<cherrot> PanicHP: 为了好看啊
<PanicHP> cherrot: dell new xps你见过图?
<jiero> pity: 对呀。装逼
<PanicHP> cherrot: 比娘炮的mac漂亮多了好伐?!
<jiero> PanicHP: 不管那个呀。关键是苹果 LOGO
<PanicHP> pity: 一家年会只送贴纸的小破公司啊..
<PanicHP> jiero: 苹果的logo好看???
<pity> jiero: 应该都是尊重员工自选吧
<jiero> PanicHP: 大家说好才是真的好 - 中国风~
<jiero> PanicHP: 你想啊，一个苹果还不比拉圾英文字母好
<PanicHP> jiero: ...
<pity> PanicHP: 我们年会发了一盒巧克力
<jiero> PanicHP: 排外法案，第一条，唱英文歌vs唱中文歌，刷英文歌的。- 看 中国好声音
<cherrot> PanicHP: 嗯 要和妹子们用同款，这样就知道妹子电脑坏了怎么去修了
<PanicHP> cherrot: http://www.dell.com/jp/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd?ref=PD_OC
<^k^> PanicHP: ⇪ New XPS 13 Graphic Pro | Dell 日本
<jiero> PanicHP: 年会连光盘都不送？
<cherrot> PanicHP: 你还有话说咩 lol
<PanicHP> jiero: 不送.
<PanicHP> cherrot: 有啊. 妹子们买了都装win7
<PanicHP> cherrot: 你也装?
<jiero> PanicHP: 不知道。不过妹子也有双系统的。
<cherrot> PanicHP: 妹子们纯mac啊  装win7的妹子不要
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 当你发现单mac的妹子都被抢走了。
<cherrot> jiero: no taste
<cherrot> jiero: 太小看我了
<jiero> cherrot:  对呀，再从别人那里抢妹子
<jiero> NTR新一代 cherrot
 * PanicHP 专业备胎15年!
 * PanicHP 丰富NTR经验!
<jiero> PanicHP: 。。。
<happyaron> PanicHP: ...
 * jiero 从不备胎。。。
 * happyaron 从不备胎。。。
<PanicHP> jiero: happyaron: 这种话你们俩也tm说的出口!
<happyaron> PanicHP: 我就是说得出口啊
 * pity lol
<jiero> PanicHP: 我怎么了？
<PanicHP> happyaron: yoooo
<happyaron> PanicHP: 就是啊
<pity> 我刚想献支备胎之歌来着……
<PanicHP> happyaron: 啧啧啧
<happyaron> pity: p哥你是肿么了。。。
 * O0XX 你们真是厉害。。。
<happyaron> PanicHP: 啧啧也不能扰乱视听啊
<jiero> pity 献歌
 * jiero 没机会备胎呀
<happyaron> 罗姐是很快就被拉黑
<happyaron> jiero: 找你的纠纠去
<pity> happyaron: 一看见备胎这俩字就想到 ABBA 的一首歌
<jiero> happyaron 丫丫的，第一次不就是被她拉黑的么。
<happyaron> abba是啥。。。
<PanicHP> 喜欢一个不喜欢你的妹子, 只要妹子没有屏蔽你一切联系方式, 其实你就是备胎了.
<jiero> happyaron: 肯定是 一个人。
<happyaron> jiero: lol
<pity> happyaron: 老爷爷老奶奶级别的乐队组合
<happyaron> pity: 额
<happyaron> pity: p哥，渣雷你还在用么
<happyaron> pity: 用的话咱俩该续费了
<jiero> PanicHP: 。。。你考虑的男女就没有友情了。
<pity> happyaron: 咱早续好了
<happyaron> pity: 是么……
<happyaron> pity: 我错了
<PanicHP> jiero: 难道有友情????
<happyaron> pity: 明年我来
<PanicHP> jiero: 你说的是人类社会吗?
<jiero> PanicHP: 呃。。。
<jiero> PanicHP: 好吧，人类社会只有激情
<PanicHP> jiero: 进化了几千年, 还没把友情从男女关系中祛除??!!
<pity> happyaron: 看渣雷表现吧，续费前我这老慢了
<pity> happyaron: 最近没怎么用
<happyaron> pity: 我最近坐地成qq会员了，开始尝试旋风
<jiero> PanicHP: 。。。我的一切都建立在好玩之上。
<jiero> PanicHP: 什么友情爱情。。。
 * jiero 觉得拖着 PanicHP 挺好玩的。
 * O0XX 只有基情！
<pity> happyaron: 现在互联网物质生活真是越来越丰富了
<happyaron> 14:57  * jiero 觉得拖着 PanicHP 挺好玩的。 <===== 慢慢的那啥啊
<jiero> happyaron: 你还有机会下载东西呀
<happyaron> 满满的
<happyaron> pity: 嗯
<happyaron> jiero: 为啥没有
<pity> happyaron: 空间里那些美剧是你点的吗？
<jiero> happyaron: 看来你也不是被累死的。
<happyaron> pity: 美剧，不是你点的么……
<happyaron> pity: 我都不咋看那些东西的
<pity> happyaron: 不是，我点的都是套餐
<happyaron> 额，怪了
<happyaron> 还有别人在share账号？
<pity> happyaron: 哈，早期我 share 过，抽空我改下密码
<happyaron> hao
<O0XX> pity: 不出意外是蛋总
<pity> happyaron: 太散了，搞得想找个文件都很难找
<pity> O0XX: 蛋总又看牙去了吧？
<O0XX> pity: 恩，蛋总各种疼
<happyaron> ......
<pity> O0XX: 蛋总各种疼，这话怎么读怎么通顺，但感觉总还那么不太自在呢，lol....
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用VMware安装Ubuntu虚拟机时出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468183 新人，刚使用Ubuntu。。。以及论坛，不会插入图片，蠢哭了。 言归正传，我在安装虚拟机时，完成系统安装后卡在了重启的界面，（因为不会插入图片，只好）找原样敲一遍键盘： Quote: Mode
<^k^>  ─> mManager [1565]: <warn> Could not acquire the "org.freedesktop.ModemManager1" service name. * Unmounting temporary file system... < …
<O0XX> pity: p姐太有生活了..
<pity> O0XX: 也曾浑身上下脑袋疼过
<O0XX> pity: 还好是脑袋疼
<pity> O0XX: 现在跑步少了，老坐着腰都开始疼了
<O0XX> pity: 治疗腰痛主要办法不是多跑步..
<O0XX> PanicHP: ^^^
<happyaron> eexpss: 粗来
<kandu> O0XX, pity: 听说游泳更好?
<happyaron> eexpss: 给你solution了
<happyaron> eexpss: 粗来粗来
<pity> O0XX: 多吃腰子？
<PanicHP> O0XX: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.4It6it&id=39191536816&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6
<^k^> PanicHP: ⇪ 站着站立式办公家具办公桌电脑桌子可升降移动工作台笔记本家用桌 ①专用站立式电脑桌颈椎病克星办公家具办公桌IT白领必备!②配送网点覆盖全国 ③阔以减肥阔以瘦腿阔以变美！ ④身高在180以上的和155以下的买家联系客服高度可以调节!④五星好评截图返现5元！ 价格: 元
<happyaron> eexpss: 不粗来不给你了
<eexpss> 啥。
<pity> happyaron: 找好少女客服了？
<eexpss> 短信送会员银条，你说我要不。
<O0XX> eexpss: 要啊
<O0XX> PanicHP: 不错的说
<O0XX> PanicHP: 你要是买也给我买一个
<PanicHP> o0
<happyaron> pity: ee这次没这福分
<PanicHP> O0XX: 好.
<happyaron> eexpss: 看私聊
<PanicHP> O0XX: 卧槽, 在std::里面找不到io了?
<O0XX> PanicHP: 你改c++le ?
<PanicHP> O0XX: rust啊
<pity> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/711343581/T2Q_dZXZlaXXXXXXXX-711343581.jpg_.webp
<O0XX> PanicHP: http://doc.rust-lang.org/std/old_io/stdio/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ : std::old_io::stdio - Rust
<pity> happyaron: ....
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题 buffer error
<O0XX> PanicHP: 改名了 old_io
<PanicHP> O0XX: 新的io呢?!
<O0XX> PanicHP: 估计这伙人要开始动手了
<PanicHP> O0XX: 这tm是已经开始动手了啊!
 * XiaMangHuo 每天下午都困出翔
<O0XX> PanicHP: Warning: This module is currently called old_io for a reason! The module is currently being redesigned in a number of RFCs. For more details follow the RFC repository in connection with RFC 517 or follow some of these sub-RFCs
<PanicHP> O0XX: 卧槽...
<ArchStacker> 在debian里面能用ubuntu的ppa吗
<eexpss> happyaron: 买烟去了。
<happyaron> ok
<PanicHP> BuMangHuo: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/161156381/
<^k^> PanicHP: ⇪ 特价又来：Sennheiser 森海塞尔 IE60 入耳式耳塞 $69.99 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<PanicHP> BuMangHuo: 我要买!
<PanicHP> ...
<PanicHP> 晚了...
<PanicHP> nnnd
<O0XX> PanicHP: 买买买要趁早
<PanicHP> O0XX: 是啊. ie60啊
<PanicHP> O0XX: RFC 517 太操蛋了...
<pity> eexpss: 神还抽烟？
<PanicHP> O0XX: http://www.udamall.us/usa/  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> PanicHP: ⇪ UDA韵达美国商城 - 美国海淘商品到中国最快的网上商城网站
<PanicHP> O0XX: 新引进的?.操作不错诶
<O0XX> PanicHP: 啥？
<PanicHP> O0XX: File::open(some_path).read_to_end()   这个.
<PanicHP> O0XX: 改成 File::open(some_path)?.read_to_end()
<PanicHP> O0XX: 前面的执行成功了, 才会调用后面的函数.
<freeflying> O0XX: 壕
<O0XX> freeflying: 壕候总
<O0XX> freeflying: 有好事没？
 * O0XX 靠，这SB maintainer... 在public repo里 push -f!!!!
<freeflying> O0XX: 谁
<O0XX> freeflying: 就那个novm的作者
<O0XX> freeflying: 我说我怎么pull不回来..
<PanicHP> O0XX: ä½ pull -f
<O0XX> freeflying: 丫push -f...
<freeflying> O0XX: 打丫去
<O0XX> freeflying: 够不着..
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • linux 内核3.18.5 无线驱动RTL8192ce 有关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468185 系统：kali (debian linux 3.18.5) 电脑型号：thinkpad t440 网卡型号：rtl8192ce 问题详述：最开始内核是3.14的，没有相应的驱动 网上资料显示 3.16后会有相应的支持 于是升级成了 3.18.5 在3
<^k^>  ─> .14内核的时候 modprobe rtl8192ce 是说找不到这个驱动的 在linux 3.18的时候执行这条命令没有出错 但是ifc …
<O0XX> PanicHP: pull force不行，我需要先reset到最后一个一致的，然后pull,
<O0XX> 然后force push
<PanicHP> O0XX: 别啊.
<PanicHP> O0XX: 删了目录, 重新branch
<PanicHP> 错了
<PanicHP> 重新 clone
<PanicHP> nnnd
<PanicHP> 中了毒了
<O0XX> PanicHP: 不行
<PanicHP> O0XX: 你还有自己的branch?
<O0XX> PanicHP: 那必须的啊
<PanicHP> O0XX: 你的branch都已经冲突了吧
<O0XX> PanicHP: en
<PanicHP> O0XX: 还是历史版本冲突
<PanicHP> O0XX: 太麻烦了
<PanicHP> O0XX: 删了把
<O0XX> PanicHP: 我还有PR在review..不能删
<PanicHP> O0XX: lol~
<O0XX> PanicHP: 还好只是一个commit
<O0XX> PanicHP: 先reset了
<PanicHP> O0XX: 等过了再rebase?
<O0XX> PanicHP: 我这个master是严格tracing upstream的
<O0XX> PanicHP: 所以不怕
<PanicHP> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> PanicHP: 搞定
<PanicHP> O0XX: .
<eexpss> O0XX: 整天搞定，搞定妹子了？
<freeflying> eexpss: 你又找妹子啊
<eexpss> freeflying: 蛤蟆找。
<O0XX> freeflying: eexpss现在是给他家崽崽找妹纸了
<eexpss> happyaron: fcitx完全不融入系统热键设置嘛。
<eexpss> O0XX: 那不用。有多。
<O0XX> PanicHP: 我从学会git开始的--force今天都用了
<PanicHP> O0XX: lol~
<pity> freeflying: 比 Raspberry Pi 更好的是啥啊
<O0XX> pity: 第二代
<pity> O0XX: 你不知道上下文
<freeflying> pity: 下周关注新闻
<PanicHP> O0XX: 被rust的编译错误搞疯了
<pity> freeflying: 准备在哪里面市？
<O0XX> freeflying: 下周就发布了？
<O0XX> freeflying: 啥价格？
<freeflying> O0XX: 对，价格100刀左右吧
<freeflying> pity: 全球啊
<pity> freeflying: 哪家新闻会报？我不看新闻的
<freeflying> pity: 看我twitter吧
<pity> freeflying: 等猴总的高端大气上档次的 product
<eexpss> 啥高档产品啊
<yunfan> pity: 没有sata都是扯淡
<yunfan> freeflying: 你现在在哪家？
<happyaron> eexpss: gnome完全不允许其他输入法和它融合好伐
<eexpss> unity呢
<freeflying> pity: 为啥chrome这货在OSX上那么弱啊
<happyaron> eexpss: unity可以的
<yunfan> 既然澳元现在跌下来了  是否现在买澳洲vps会比美国的划算?
<pity> freeflying: 我觉得很好呀
<eexpss> happyaron: 安装的deb包的post-install啥的脚本，应该主动清除系统的这热键设置。
<pity> freeflying: 哪里弱？
<freeflying> pity: 内存大户
<pity> freeflying: 内存不是拿来用的嘛
<freeflying> pity: 然后整个系统就好慢了
<pity> freeflying: 我这里是 Outlook 内存使用最高
<happyaron> eexpss: 不能修改用户配置
<happyaron> eexpss: 再说，清除了滞后gnome-settings-daemon会重置
<happyaron> eexpss: 1秒检查一次
<happyaron> eexpss: 除非把它干死，否则没用
<happyaron> eexpss: 干死了你还用gnome么？
<eexpss> 说几次了啊。unity
<happyaron> eexpss: unity 直接就能用
<happyaron> eexpss: 没有啥问题
<happyaron> eexpss: 你有问题真是你自己改过啥。。。
<eexpss> 和系统热键冲突。要手动。不可能。系统默认ctrl-space就是输入法切换。
<happyaron> eexpss: 系统默认是super-space好伐
<eexpss> 不会吧。没用过这。
<pity> freeflying: 刚看到我这里 Wired Memory 有 1.78G
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 修改/etc/default/local文件带来的问题以及解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468186 我的ubuntu是12.04版本，安装的时候选择英文环境，今天上午一时脑热，就打算换成中文环境，于是就修改了/etc/default/local里面的内容，原文件是LANG="en_US.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="en_US:en",我把它修
<^k^>  ─> 改为LANG= "zh_CN.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="zh_CN:zh"，修改完毕，保存，重启，结果就进不来了，后来在recovery模式里 …
<pity> 英文环境不挺好嘛
<netsnail> 机房是什么味道的？
<netsnail> 我们机房一股韭菜味，很无语
<pity> netsnail: 不是辐射味儿？
<^k^> netsnail: define:机房 not defined.
<freeflying> 这里的破网络极度不稳定
<chongwish> 谁能普及下张尧学事件是咋回事
<PanicHP> O0XX: 淘宝上有款产品叫“渣男杀手 ”，付款后店员会以陌生女孩的身份加你男友的QQ或微信勾引他，然后把聊天记录发给你，并评估其是否通过考验[衰]店家说：测试结果为好男人收30，有问题就收100。店家曾测试过50多个男人，其中坏男人与好男人比例为9∶1
<O0XX> PanicHP: 给我我肯定上钩啊，艳遇谁不遇...这咋能证明是渣男呢？
<PanicHP> O0XX: 你没结婚没事啊
<taozhijiang> ubuntu太垃圾了
<taozhijiang> 用了四天，现在越来越慢
<O0XX> taozhijiang: 赞
<chongwish> 说不定那男的还是渣女杀手呢= =
 * O0XX 卧槽，这python2/3，敢不改函数接口不？
<jusss> happyaron: 除了dovecot有别的imap服务器没
<lzjqsdd> python2/3确实改动比较大，最近在学习
<PanicHP> O0XX: In Go, function literals are closures: the implementation makes sure the variables referred to by the function survive as long as they are active.
<PanicHP> O0XX: 我怀疑有这个bug, 就是defer的时候发现这个东西还要用... 于是就不关了...
<PanicHP> O0XX: https://golang.org/doc/effective_go.html#goroutines
<ArchStacker> 在debian里面能用ubuntu的ppa吗
<jusss> PanicHP: O0XX 除了dovecot 有其他的imap server没？
<O0XX> ArchStacker: 要用ppa为啥不用ubuntu?
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: # add-apt-repository 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/shimmerproject/ppa/ubuntu quantal main'
<^k^> ⇪ : Index of /shimmerproject/ppa/ubuntu
<ArchStacker> O0XX: 老机，准备装crunchbang
 * O0XX ...
<PanicHP> 老鸡为啥不用arch...
<ArchStacker> PanicHP: 在装，不过用ArchBang装的话只有XP的引导没有Arch的引导
<iIlL10Oo> 老机为啥不用gentoo
<ArchStacker> iIlL10Oo: 去你的，我自己的机子编译个基本系统都让我身心俱疲了
<PanicHP> iIlL10Oo: 老鸡用gentoo太累了吧...
<PanicHP> O0XX: http://www.smzdm.com/p/657289 你还做冰箱品牌代言了?
<^k^> PanicHP: ⇪ Homa 奥马 BCD-388DK 388升 四开门冰箱 2688元预约_苏宁易购优惠_什么值得买
<ArchStacker> 有没有能真正帮助解决问题的，帮我解决下ArchBang的引导问题也行啊
<iIlL10Oo> 编译不慢，也就一晚上的事
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: 早就告诉你怎么用ppa了啊
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: # add-apt-repository 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/shimmerproject/ppa/ubuntu quantal main'   <--  这句话你看不到?
<^k^> ⇪ w: Index of /shimmerproject/ppa/ubuntu
<ArchStacker> PanicHP: 好吧，我确实是刚看到
<ArchStacker> PanicHP: 不过这里的版本怎么选啊，ubuntu的版本号和debian的版本号对不上啊
<ArchStacker> PanicHP: 是随便哪个都行吗
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: 肯定对不上. 找个别太新的就行了. 本来那些ppa也不是给debian的异类用的
<freeflying> PanicHP: 你搞 hp了啊
<PanicHP> freeflying: 没啊...
<ArchStacker> PanicHP: 也就是这样随便选个一般没多大问题呗
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: 那谁知道
<ArchStacker> 这………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: 你一个用debian的, 非要用ubuntu的ppa, 还要要求什么问题都没有?
<ArchStacker> 怎么手写grub.cfg那？哪有教程？
<happyaron> jusss: 不知道
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: 用 ubuntu + ubuntu的ppa, 也不能保证什么问题都没有啊
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: 教程也来要? 自己google
<ArchStacker> PanicHP: 我搜“手写grub”找不到啊，求关键词
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: arch的grub自己生成的grub.cfg找不到自己? 太扯了吧... 我用arch不会有这问题.
<kowa1ski> 关于安卓设备root的问题，一般去什么地方能问？
<PanicHP> kowa1ski: 百度贴吧
<ArchStacker> PanicHP: 我也觉得很扯，不过我的ArchBang（基于ArchLinux的）确实是这样……
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: 你怎么生成的grub.cfg?
<jusss> happyaron: dovecot好像不能用cyrus-sasl只能用自己的dove-sasl,严重差评
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: 开机进入的是grub还是啥?
<ArchStacker> PanicHP: grub-mkconfig
<ArchStacker> PanicHP: 进入grub，不过只有个XP
<happyaron> ArchStacker: ubuntu是基于debian，出了这种问题总不能说是debian吧。。。
<happyaron> ArchStacker: 另外还有Linux Mint这种渣渣
<ArchStacker> happyaron: 不是ubuntu和debian虽然包后缀一样其实是不兼容的吗
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: 从别人那里抄一份呗
<PanicHP> ArchStacker: 然后改改就行了.
<gebjgd> taozhijiang, 谁让你用unity的
 * jusss 谁配置过dovecot?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • Ubuntu 15.04 是4月处还是4月低发布啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468188 Ubuntu 15.04 是4月处还是4月低发布啊？ 现在还是用13.04 升级上来的系统，因为 安装各种各样软件，对系统这个要求，那个要求，所以现在系统 都没有升级到14.10. 最近项目忙完了。几个特殊软件 可以不
 * pity 吃饭去……
<O0XX> PanicHP: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/889baa73jw1eondr7gazjj20xc18gn81.jpg
<O0XX> PanicHP: 如何？
<PanicHP> O0XX: 很一般啊
<PanicHP> O0XX: 你这口味啊...
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • init-top中systemd-udevd什么作用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468189 /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top #!/bin/sh -e PREREQS="all_generic_ide blacklist" prereqs() { echo "$PREREQS"; } case "$1" in prereqs) prereqs exit 0 ;; esac echo > /sys/kernel/uevent_helper /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon --resolve-names=ne
<^k^>  ─> ver udevadm trigger --action=add # Leave udev running to process events that come in out-of-band (like USB # connections) 统计信 …
<happyaron> EMC售后真心给力……
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求助：LINUX下51单片机开发环境mcu8051ide中如何调试简单的延时代码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468195 刚接触单片机，正在学习51系列。LINUX下的mcu8051ide开发环境很不错，仿真功能也很强大。 目前为止，从编写到烧录一个流程下来没什么大问题，关于开发环境
<^k^>  ─> 的一些简单问题都已解决。 但，，，，，，一个小小的简单延时代码却一直过不去。。。。。请大 …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 共享宽带，避开高峰，ubuntu晚上计划某某时间下载文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468197 各位同好，我是共享宽带，一般晚上高峰期网速比较慢。为了充分利用时间。所以想让ubuntu开一整晚，然后让它2:30准时下载文件。请问应该怎么实现呢？我想配套用wget，wget简单命
<^k^>  ─> 令会用。主要是不知道怎么计划在2:30执行命令。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cem — 2015-02-03 18:53
<Guest29889> http://imagebin.org http://imagebin.org
<^k^> Guest29889: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 关于ubuntu14.10 grub背景图片修改的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468198 在ubuntu14.10的05_debian_theme中有这么一句 # Next search for pictures the user put into /boot/grub/ and use the first one. for background in *.jpg *.JPG *.jpeg *.JPEG *.png *.PNG *.tga *.TGA; do if set_background_image "${background}"; then exit 0
<^k^>  ─> fi done 只要把图片放到/boot/grub/下即可，可是为什么我将图片background.jpg放到/boot/grub/下并且sudo update …
<ArchStacker> 使用openbox桌面比显示屏宽应该怎么调？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • N卡驱动你怎么又跪了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468199 某次重启发现进系统就黑屏，但是系统是正常工作的（可以听到声音，输完密码按回车后也能听到硬盘在转）但就是没有画面。。。。切到tty删除n卡驱动又一切正常了。。。原来是346的驱动，换成34
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu14.04 software-center点开之后就闪退,怎么解决?谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468200 software-center 2015-02-03 20:09:32,077 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None' 2015-02-03 20:09:32,686 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file
<^k^>  ─> 2015-02-03 20:09:32,689 - softwarecenter.plugin - INFO - activating plugin '<module 'webapps_activation' from '/usr/share/software- …
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 谁有这块主题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468201 之前安装过一款主题，后来重装了，安装源忘记了，如果有人用过请发下，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jia8283112 — 2015-02-03 22:04
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 文件比较 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468202 各位大侠， 文件1: a d f g h i n v x y z 文件2: a a f g g i i i 输出文件： √√ √ √√ √√√ 自己编的程序： open(IN1,"x") || die "Cannot open this file"; @lines1 = <IN1>; open(IN2,"y") || die "Cannot open this file"; @lines2 = <IN2>; open(OUT,">z") || die "C
<^k^>  ─> annot open this file"; <
<NewbiePig> ?
<NewbiePig> hello!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手安装双系统，前所未见的安不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468203 各位高手，我的电脑是HP840，因为自带的win7，想安装一个双系统，正好电脑是机械和固态双硬盘，一个32G的固态小硬盘。所以动了念想。但是在安装ubuntu的时候选择分区那个界面除了我的8GU能
<^k^>  ─> 显示出来，其他的包括500G机械分区，32G固态的都没有。现在电脑状态是win7正常，没有100M保留了。 …
<albert> 王春生在这里？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 干嘛呢
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-04
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗输入法Linux版发布1.2版本，细胞词库全新上线！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468208 http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum ... &tid=19379 经过开发和测试同学的辛勤劳动，搜狗输入法Linux版于2015年2月2日正式发布1.2版本。升级日志如下： 新增细胞词库功能，支持在线
 * jiero 丫丫
<jiero> pity 一天下来澳币就跌了2.5% 后涨了1.5%，好玩呃
<pity> jiero: ....
<jiero> pity:  股市呀。
<pity> jiero: 嗯
<pity> jiero: 看最近一月，昨天正好掉了一个深坑
<jiero> pity:  然后我是在掉入坑里之前买的。
<jiero> 倒霉。
<pity> jiero: 还会涨的，天天盯太紧容易神经衰弱的
<jiero> pity:  :)
<sennn> moto x手机 怎样阿?
 * jiero 发现今天来的很少。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12790.html 清洗  : 某日下班,至家中,见吾电脑已"尸横遍地",键盘更惨被浸泡水中。大惊,疑家中被盗贼光顾,乃问母亲。母亲坦然答曰:"汝电脑已用年余,灰尘甚多,吾正帮汝清洗。键盘先浸泡大半小时,稍后清洗。其余皆已洗毕。晕倒！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问怎么解决乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468209 我执行下面命令，还是乱码 [root@localhost ~]# ls xxx 2>1 [root@localhost ~]# cat 1 ls: 鏃犳硶璁块棶xxx: 娌℃湁閭ｄ釜鏂囦欢鎴栫洰褰 [root@localhost ~]# 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyhabc — 2015-02-04 9:37
<pity> 各位，有人遇到过换工作后新单位要求提供前单位工资流水单的情况吗？
<MSErgo4K> Destine: ... 说好的下班给我发JD呢, 你这个坏人!!!
<Destine> pity, 当然不需要提供，这是隐私啊。
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 早.
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 一会儿我过去
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 好的。。
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 你妹子来嘛? 你妹子要是来, 我也就带个妹子过去, 你妹子不来就算了
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 她不来。
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 带王老板了。。
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 那你就带妹子呗～
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 不不不, 你不带我就不带了
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 。。到了给我电话。
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 且着呢
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 到了啊..
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 好的。
<eexpss> qiao: MSErgo4K 是准备租一个妹子过去。
<pity> Destine: 嗯
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 昂.
<archl> pity:  MSErgo4K 。。。你们的回答让我刚进来的一头水呀。
 * archl 想知道哪里有便宜的android 电子墨水屏幕设备。
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 我是真打算找别人的妹子.
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 哈哈。然后像我一样被拉黑吗~
<eexpss> 找别人的？准备寝取那种？
<jiero> eexpss: 嗯嗯
<jiero> eexpss:  阿姨呀呀。
<eexpss> 我的kindle退给你。5折。
<jiero> eexpss: 。。。
<jiero> eexpss: 我现在在找运行 android的。
<O0XX> jiero: kindle就是android啊
<O0XX> jiero: 深度定制
<eexpss> 啥设备，拆开可以啊。
<jiero> O0XX: 用法太差了
<jiero> eexpss:  。。。
<cherrot> O0XX: kindle是android?
<jiero> cherrot: 内核一定是 linux的。
<jiero> cherrot: 所以可能是android
<jiero> cherrot: 其实有啥关系，amazon那么关系户，搞linux搞android都是一样的，不愁得不到驱动。
<cherrot> jiero: 应该不是  这种设备弄个android 还不如直接linux搞
<cherrot> jiero: 跟驱动没关系
<jiero> cherrot: 那是和什么有关呀。
<MSErgo4K> jie
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 我不会.
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 。我明白，你比我深沉好多丫丫
 * jiero 绝对不会潜伏。。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 他是比你沉很多 深不深你怎么知道？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 一个 shell程序，帮忙看看问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468210 以下是文件m1.c的内容 main() { printf("Begin\n"); } 以上是文件m1.c的内容 以下是文件m2.c的内容 #include <stdio.h> main() { printf(OK!\n"); printf("End\n"); } 以上是文件m2.c的内容 以下是文件ex6的内容 cat $1 $2 $2 $4 $5 $6 $7 $8 $9|w
<jiero> cherrot: 能做到 NTR的，都比我深。
<O0XX> cherrot: 深不深当然是用过才知道
<jiero> cherrot: 我是没有秘密的笨蛋呀。
<jiero> .好久不见 O0XX  和 cherrot 掉线了
 * cherrot NTR... goldendict 给我的答案是 戴绿帽
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点. 10:43 新年快乐 : 13.55天 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • mutt 发邮件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468211 mutt可不可以把图片作为正文发送出去啊？求指导，作为附件太麻烦了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mcsky — 2015-02-04 10:42
<jiero> happyaron pity  叫你们昨天买呀。一天涨了 1.5% 。
<mikecao> jiero, shenme gupiao ?
<jiero> mikecao: 澳大利亚元。
<mikecao> o
<jiero> eexpss: 丫的中年人们看年轻人的年纪真看不懂，昨天又有人问我妈你儿子20了吗。。。
<pity> 你们那边有类似开发运维的工作吗？
<pity> 发错了
<pity> 最近有招人的吗？开发运维岗位
<tryit> MSErgo4K, hello~
<BuMangHuo> 早啊，亲们 cherrot MSErgo4K mikecao
<BuMangHuo> onlylove 呢
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: momo
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, 掉线……悲催
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 早
 * tryit_ 为毛快过年了大家上班还那么敬业……居然不扯淡了
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, zao
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助，不能上网。显示有线己联接，但是上不了网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468214 14.04 TLS，与XP双系统，XP可以上网，UBUNTU不行。 用的交换机，另一台电脑是WIN7，WIN7也可以上网。UBUNTU 设置 以太网 方式手动，IP、掩码、网关、DNS与XP完全相同，显示有线己联
<^k^>  ─> 接，但是上不了网。PING 127.0.0.1 没问题，ping 本机IP、网关、WIN7 IP ，都不通 统计信息: 发表于 由 slu …
<BuMangHuo> tryit_: 赶着年前少留点活儿，然后到时候好翘班
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • systemd-udevd为什么会调用两次？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468217 [ 2.663756] systemd-udevd [96]: starting version 204 [ 2.732619] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0 [ 2.733171] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode [ 2.733179] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo p
<^k^>  ─> mp pio slum part [ 2.734604] scsi0 : ahci [ 2.734823] scsi1 : ahci [ 2.735007] scsi2 : ahci [ 2.735202] scsi3 : ahci [ 2.735351] at …
<jiero> happyaron pity 你们两个失去了投资AUD的最好时机。
<happyaron> jiero: 昨天大盘涨了3%
<jiero> happyaron: 哈厉害。
<jiero> happyaron:  你买了吗？
<jiero> happyaron: 看来是秘密呀~ :( 壕
<jiero> 你们都是投资专家~
 * jiero 只是为了留点生活费。
<happyaron> jiero: ... 昨天我没有买卖
<jiero> happyaron: 今天掉回来了对吧。
<jiero> happyaron:  有钱投资就是壕。
<jiero> happyaron: 要是昨天我晚一小时买澳币，我就赚了2%
<jiero> 事情都这样了~就这样吧。
<happyaron> jiero: 没啊
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。那你就继续高歌猛进~
<happyaron> jiero: 没啊
<happyaron> jiero: 你不要试图黑我
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。你Y的什么信息都没给我，我一定黑你。
 * jiero 黑 happyaron
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩妹子壕 imtxc
<happyaron> jiero: 拜千人斩拉黑妹子壕 jiero
<jiero> 。。。
<happyaron> eexpss: 拜ee神
<happyaron> FJKong_: 拜孔叔叔，求动态皮
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 拜kk他爹
<jiero> happyaron: 说错了吧，应该是千人拉黑。。。没有妹子没有壕
<happyaron> kaio_: 拜能人
<happyaron> kandu: 拜差了，拜能人
<jiero> 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 再拜千人斩拉黑妹子壕
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<happyaron> maplebeats: 拜鹅家大大
<happyaron> pity: 拜p哥
<happyaron> qiao: 拜首席
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 拜当当美帝壕
<happyaron> nihui: 拜泥灰
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 。。。
<happyaron> roylez: 主席好
<happyaron> scateu`: 拜康哥壕
<happyaron> wangli: 拜大拿
<happyaron> wzssyqa_: 拜袜子壕
<nihui> O.O
<happyaron> ypwong: 黄sir号
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  踢一下 happyaron 刷屏的。。。
<jiero> lol
<happyaron> jiero: 三拜千人斩拉黑妹子壕
<jiero> happyaron: 。再拜。再拜我祝福你被喜欢的妹子拉黑。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 从未被拉黑的路过
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<pity> happyaron: .
<BigOne> Hello?
<FJKong_> happyaron: 项目经理发话了 赶紧干活曲
<happyaron> FJKong_: PM是黄sir。。。
<happyaron> FJKong_: 这是我个人提的需求。。。
<FJKong_> happyaron: 木有问题
<FJKong_> 满足你
<happyaron> 赞
<happyaron> 孔叔叔给力
<happyaron> FJKong_: 吴总今天又发现一个crash
<happyaron> FJKong_: 然后还有那个cpu 100%
<happyaron> lol
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong_: 请允悲
<FJKong_> 啥？
<FJKong_> cpu这个找我还不如找lenky侠
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong_: 我回去的时候高铁到烟台, 回来的时候从荣成高铁到北京
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 上次给你wx那个妹纸你加了么？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 啷个?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 没啊
<FJKong_> 大概几个小时
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 咋不加？ 对女生又没兴趣了？
<FJKong_> 我下回也坐坐
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong_: 六个?
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong_: 不大记得
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我好像跟你说过我被头像吓到了...
<FJKong_> 比铁皮可快多了
<FJKong_> 铁皮16个
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong_: 那是啊
<FJKong_> 以后说走就走啊
<FJKong_> 不用开车
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:  你这个让我怎么跟人家说...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 说我怂
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 赞赞哒
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮好
<kandu> nihui: 泥灰好
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 不愁妹子的
 * nihui (･ｪ-)
 * jiero 拜当当妹子壕。
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 啊，万人了？
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 和妹子亦或者壕都不沾边
<O0XX> happyaron: 万人斩
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 千人斩
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 万人斩
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 回来了？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你这个都不去打个招呼...
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 膜拜万人斩
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 太怂
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 好吧，就是你认识和有关的妹子太多了。
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 嗯 您教训的对
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 乖乖哒
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 错了, 就是因为认识的太少
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 带啥米国土特产回来没有
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 土特产是龙虾, 带不回来
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  带回来什么？美国有什么可以带回来的？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 靠 微信不回我
<BuMangHuo> 刚回来就上班？ 不调一个周的时差么
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 啥也没带回来
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 你说啥了?
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 没买几斤药物回来？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 本来打算让你带点加拿大枫叶糖的
<BuMangHuo> 还去北极了？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 前几天问你可还在美国
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我连小卖部都找不到, 还枫叶糖呢...
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 快递呀的。
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo:  超市肯定有
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 想起来了, 睡得昏天黑地, 起床忘了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 超市只有costco, 我没会员卡没资格进去...
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 美国太村了, 真得
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: tmd
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你不是去的mit?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 是
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 去mit顺了两本书回来
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  那里难道没有什么特产？
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 偷书贼。。。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 随便拦住女生说我买你的二手书。。。
<jiero> lol
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 写的免费自取
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 多老了？
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 一本洛克菲勒研究中心的民主研究, 一本某教授的一站研究
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我是说 那地方好歹也有我大黄山差不多的人口吧
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 新书
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我这都有大润发呢  而且还有个山寨的叫天润发
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 最后一天在downtown, 其他时间就是郊区, 特别郊区
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不如带本马克思主义 英译版
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你不是有亚马逊primer么 叫他们用无人机给你送 3个小时就到啊
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没有啊, 当时是免费试用
<jiero> yunfan: 他那里，5小时无人机都送不到
<jiero> 没电了毁在路上
<yunfan> jiero: mit我不相信
<jiero> yunfan: 他是去旅游吧。mit
<BrainPanic> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<BrainPanic> happyaron: 壕
<BrainPanic> O0XX: 壕
<jiero> ...
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 你不是早就万人了吗
<jiero> bum
<BrainPanic> BuMangHuo: 万人斩
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 说的 BuMangHuo imtxc
<QiongMangHuo> BrainPanic: 你这nick太晦气, 改改
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 好吧，我自己数不清了
<jiero> bum ... 好玩。
<O0XX> BrainPanic: ?
<happyaron> BrainPanic: 拜盛京壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 卧槽, 数不清了都...
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  原来你的缩写是 bum 呀。。。
<BrainPanic> QiongMangHuo: 好吧
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 我知道你数不清了。。。所以厉害呀。
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> 只是说明我最近不会数数了
<PanicBrain> QiongMangHuo: 下周不去了，没车票
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  没关系，在我心里你就是壕强。我这种四处被拉黑的比不了。
<QiongMangHuo> PanicBrain: 好
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 超过100个，就不好数数了。
<happyaron> ^^^ 这是千人斩回忆当年记录的感受
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 倒是我好奇，你怎么找到那么多的？如果是在一个地方，不是一群女的都会和你有关系拉。
<BuMangHuo> ...
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。超过100个同学，我就不好记住了。
<happyaron> 光同学就超过100个了
<jiero> happyaron: 在我眼里，男的女的，多数情况下分别不大。
<happyaron> 男女通吃
<jiero> happyaron: 肯定的，所以忘记的一片一片啊。
<happyaron> 爱妈呀
<jiero> happyaron: ？
<wangli> happyaron, 早
<tryit> hello~
<smokeink> hi
<^k^> smokeink:点点点. 14:42 新年快乐 : 13.39天 
<smokeink> 新年快乐
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16348.html 公交车上低胸女郎 : 在公共汽车上,一位摩登女郎,穿着一件低胸衣服,并戴着一条镶有飞机的项链。 一位年轻的男士一上车后,便目不转睛的注视着颈链上那架飞机。 于是女郎禁不住好奇地问:"先生你喜欢这项链吗?" 那男士回答说:"喔
<^k^>  ─> ！不是,我只是在欣赏飞机跑道罢了。"
<QiongMangHuo> shuduo: 你每次跑步十几公里, 时间都是5'多, 什么情况?
<tryit> http://www.lagou.com/jobs/434904.html?source=search
<^k^> ⇪ : C招聘-富可信息招聘-拉勾网
<tryit> 17k-24k 上海 经验3-5年 本科及以上 全职
<tryit> 职位诱惑 : 上线班自由+可在家办公
<shuduo> QiongMangHuo: 平均配速 pace
<QiongMangHuo> shuduo: 哦, 我说呢!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 大神帮帮忙，怎么挂载第二个硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468219 各位大神，求大家伙帮帮忙。 在电脑上面新装了一台一台电脑。 浏览器出来的内容如图help.png 我可以找到硬盘的identifier，如何以只读的方式挂载里面的分区呢？ 我需要用extundelete来恢复这块
<^k^>  ─> 硬盘里的文件。 谢谢大家了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 krave — 2015-02-04 15:01
<MSErgo4K> pity: ping
<pity> MSErgo4K: pong
<MSErgo4K> pity: msg
<tryit> MSErgo4K,
<MSErgo4K> tryit: .
<tryit> MSErgo4K, baidu上海招聘C，20k起
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 不去狼厂
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 为啥
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 志不同不相为谋?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, :)
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 没前途啊. 我致力于去小公司啊
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 肉身翻墙也行其实，待遇也不错
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 没打算翻墙.
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 中国的快递是世界上最好的快递?
<MSErgo4K> s/\?/!/
<tryit> 哈哈
<kaio_> ?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 小公司做大？然后一夜暴富？
<MSErgo4K> tryit: .
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 也挺多的
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 我现在只寄希望于创业和买彩票了
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 不过按比例就不大了
<MSErgo4K> 那倒是
<taozhijiang> 我来也
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 中国的彩票买的欲望都没有
<taozhijiang> MSErgo4K: 百度是狼厂？
<taozhijiang> MSErgo4K: 那huawei是啥
<pity> taozhijiang: 不说是血汗工厂？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 【猜谜】猜对送正版游戏星战绝地武士绝地学院windows版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468220 【猜谜】猜对送正版游戏星战绝地武士绝地学院windows版 星球大战绝地武士:绝地学院 Star Wars™ Jedi Knight™: Jedi Academy™ 好吧。还是那样。你们支持ubuntu 中文社区。我来送
<MSErgo4K> taozhijiang: 华为? 华为估计得是屠宰场了吧
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 高～
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 羡慕有大pantry的公司啊
<wangli> MSErgo4K, mutt怎么用，快教我一下
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 渣渣, 我是mu4e用户
<uuair> tryit: 我用过这个用户名...
<MSErgo4K> wangli: mutt都是那些vim党用的, 因为vim连收发邮件都做不好
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 现在急需学会收发邮件
<MSErgo4K> wangli: ... 雷鸟
<uuair> wangli: 这么着急,为什么不问谷哥啊
<wangli> MSErgo4K, uuair 不行啊，需要批量下载patch，打补丁
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 哦. 你现在这么高大上了?
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 准备当mantianer了
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 赞
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 贵组实习生真不错
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 我都无心工作了啊
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 那可不，多少人都要来我们组呢
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 现在是热门组
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 是啊! 贵组的妹子质量不错
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 膜拜
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ^^ 你看看别人家公司
<tryit> uuair, ...
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 还要人么, 贵司美女真多
<wangli> QiongMangHuo, 要
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 有不少内核开发岗位. 我给你一一介绍?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 要
<tryit> wangli, 牛
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 水平不济
<nyfair> wangli: 牛
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 国内招的岗位...
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 水平不济
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 有个跟你现在工作一样的岗位啊
<MSErgo4K> Destine: ... ...
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 求带带
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: ... 老司机, 一个月15000你来不?
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 太少
<uuair> tryit: 我用这个id注册过好多网站,密码是112233,就那些弹窗的
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 也是拿vendor的driver然后打个包就行的.
<tryit> uuair, 好吧，我就在irc里用这个
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 看我黑的多漂亮
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我不管打包啊...
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 不用上班挂个名我就来
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 那还轮得到你?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我就是把vendor的driver给你
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那个岗位真的跟我现在做的差不多倒是
<nyfair> sukebei.nyaa.org
<tryit> nyfair, 25k呢
<tryit> tryit, 来不来 :)
<tryit> cc nyfair
<tryit> MSErgo4K, kernel有25k吧
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 这个我真不知道
<tryit> cc wangli
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 要是有25k, 我早就去了.
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 就介绍贵组实习生
<wangli> QiongMangHuo, 来当实习生吗
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 你又调皮了……你不止25k啊
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 求 介绍 贵组实习生
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 这样断句
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 不够的你给我补上, 多了的我给你, 怎么样?
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 求 介绍 贵组实习生 (给我)
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 都是外企的牛牛～
<wangli> QiongMangHuo, 怎么介绍
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 你们就没有男实习生给 QiongMangHuo 了?
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 噢 有
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 那就是了.
<MSErgo4K> 简单的很~
<wangli> tryit, cc我什么
<tryit> wangli, 哈哈，没事，那次认错人了
<tryit> wangli, 其实还是我大意了，whois一下就ok了
<MSErgo4K> 我又不该名字
<MSErgo4K> 我只改nick
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 恩 :D
<MSErgo4K> wangli: qiao呢? 让她上来吹水啊
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 他来了  cc qiao
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 早.
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 王老板说你找我 ～  cc wangli
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 壕早。
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 叫你来吹水啊
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 贵组实习生蛮漂亮的啊
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 那是，人家现在都是王老板的学生  cc wangli
<qiao> 不信问问 mikecao  ^^
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 想也知道, 一个人做mm确实累. 分个漂亮妹子过去, 王老板才有动力好好干活
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 你来，我可以让她们负责带你
<qiao> 王老板说对不 。。 cc wangli
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 你先跟ccui说好, 有岗位, 我就去.
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 价钱谈好才行.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 有个 go koan  可以去做做.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: https://github.com/cdarwin/go-koans
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 哦 还以为是人名
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 让所有的go test都通过.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 好名字
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 你来了, 就把UEFI要回来给你做
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: 赞?
<GoKoans> wangli: 不, 我要mm
 * GoKoans ^^ 一语双关
<chongwish> 求助，关于 intellij 的
<wangli> GoKoans, 专门给你开个hirecount，叫亚太首席UEFI
<GoKoans> wangli: 不要这个.
<GoKoans> wangli: 你这说半天都是虚的
<GoKoans> wangli: 直接贴出岗位来给我看
<GoKoans> Destine: 还有你, 说好的jd呢!
<Destine> GoKoans, 忘了，邮箱再来一次。
<taozhijiang> wangli:  哪个公司啊
<taozhijiang> wangli: 这么高大上
<wangli> taozhijiang, 北京第二毛纺厂  cc GoKoans
<GoKoans> wan
<GoKoans> wangli: 不是二炮嘛?
<taozhijiang> wangli: 听不懂。。。。
<wangli> taozhijiang, 毛线纺织厂
<Destine> GoKoans, 已发。
<GoKoans> Destine: 摸摸大
<wangli> taozhijiang, 各类进出口毛纺产品质量控制，女员工比较多，欢迎加入
<uuair> wangli: 你是二毛的?西三旗环岛?
<wangli> uuair, 欢迎来访问指导
<uuair> wangli: 我小时候路过过二毛,车没油了,找了个二毛的朋友,去你们厂里的汽车上偷油...
<wangli> uuair, 原来那个人是你呀
<wangli> 找了好多年
<O0XX> wangli: 当年那车是你的？
<uuair> wangli: 偷的时候有点紧张,汽油顺着袖子流进去了也没在一,那会儿是冬天,穿的厚,结果第二天手的皮都烧掉了一层
<wangli> 好啊，今天把你俩一网打尽  OOXX  uuair
<uuair> wangli: 我还真不怕,因为你们厂搬家了,环岛哪里的厂,应该不剩下什么了吧
<wangli> uuair, 还剩下我们车间主任  GoKoans
<uuair> wangli: 哦,那就好,下次车没油的时候,还有指望
<GoKoans> Destine: 好岗位.
<Destine> GoKoans, 来不来？
<GoKoans> Destine: 年后?
<GoKoans> Destine: 我过年的时候准备一下, 学一下脚本编程.
<Destine> GoKoans, C社怎么啦？我一直觉得C社还可以啊。
<GoKoans> Destine: 我工资低啊
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 什么什么?
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 嗯？你要问什么？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: jd什么的
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: 京东
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 贵司帅哥美女太多, 我也想去!
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 你也要？你在C社工资不错的呀，来干嘛。
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: 酒店, 煎蛋, 解毒, 基带, 肩带
<QiongMangHuo> GoKoans: 一眼看到肩带
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: jd的名词不多, 很多都是形容词.
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: 脚垫
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 插科打诨... 问问而已, 我不会再去操作系统公司了, 戒了
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: 剪刀
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 行吧，我是觉得互联网公司太累。。。
<QiongMangHuo> 我了个大擦 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/368217.htm
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 魅族进军娱乐圈：妹子太漂亮我不敢看_Meizu 魅族_cnBeta.COM
<GoKoans> 对!
<GoKoans> 魅族的妹子好漂亮!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: nnnd, 你说, rh, suse, C, 怎么我就选了个妹子最少的公司?!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 乃准备收集各种Linux Distro吉祥物么？
<QiongMangHuo> GoKoans: 点进去看
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: 是打扮的不行.
<QiongMangHuo> GoKoans: 里头有男的...
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 你果然关注的不一样
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: "rs = !git ls-files -d |xargs git checkout --" 这算不算管道符?
<QiongMangHuo> GoKoans: 所以我"我了个大擦"
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: 瞬间激动了?
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: "rs = !git ls-files -d |xargs git checkout --" 这算不算管道符?
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo 这个是执行 shell 命令了，所以跟我说的 alias 里用管道符不是一回事，虽然最后我也是用 !git 的
<RainFlying> 今天刚得到消息，敝厂已经入不敷出很久了。
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 嗷
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 我社也是
<RainFlying> 虽然用户数翻了几倍，但是收入降了很多。
<RainFlying> 现在几个老板和 Manager 已经不拿工资了，手头的域名也在卖了。
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo 贵射是？
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 看我whois...
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo 卧槽 原来是大神啊！
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 休得臊我
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo 大神来我们乡下玩吧，指导一下我。
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 我去给你做手术, 割了
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo 卧槽 原来是大神啊！
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo 卧槽 原来是大神啊！
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: GoKoans 别凑热闹...
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 蛙蛙乖, 我们一起调戏 QiongMangHuo
<tryit> RainFlying, 魔都？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 神马时候说入不敷出了？ 这么可怕？
<RainFlying> tryit 是啊
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 你上，我搬板凳围观
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 每年亏损 和入不敷出一个意思
<GoKoans> ... ... ...
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo HowIsItGoing  差远了，每年亏损也可以有一大把现金流。我们厂现在是手头都没现金了，勉强还能发得出工资。但是奖金什么的全没了。
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不太了解，反正有金主
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo HowIsItGoing  据说去年对我们厂是非常好的一年，但是就是赚得没有花得多。
<HowIsItGoing> RainFlying: 啥行业？
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: QiongMangHuo 帽帽今年年会发的彩票，好像很多人吐槽？ cc
<RainFlying> HowIsItGoing 成人网站！
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 艹, 他们就是过的太好了, 给彩票还tm不满意!
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 我担心咱们一人一根圆珠笔啊
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 我觉得也是，今年我啥也木有
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 意味着有五百万的可能……
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 有个彩票我开心死了我跟你说
<HowIsItGoing> RainFlying: 是因为国内大环境导致的嘛？ 哈哈哈
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 画饼充饥么？
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 让nancy给你买个呗，比圆珠笔便宜
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 咱公司的圆珠笔 > 2rmb?
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 我已经看了今年的奖品了.
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: nancy带我看了一眼
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 去年我就拿到100块购物卡
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 你还不满意?
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 哦, 好像是差了点, rh给300 rmb呢
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 某组噼里啪啦各种烤箱电磁炉
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 差多了
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: sigh... 伤心啊.
 * QiongMangHuo 今天销了至少十个todo
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: 其中有一个成就是: 一天坑 madper 3回 成就达成是吧?
<QiongMangHuo> GoKoans: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 他是运维国外的成人网站
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 那是因为乌克兰局势导致的？
<GoKoans> RainFlying: sex8?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 他才是大神
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 没了乌克兰俄罗斯，还有荷兰嘛
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: 你想做这种工作? 我给你推荐.
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: RainFlying 大神
<GoKoans> QiongMangHuo: remote / 美国 / 菲律宾 都可以选
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 路子好广啊
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 是啊. 你要不?
<GoKoans> cherrot: 大型成人网站招聘php开发. 你去不?
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 不去，有这好事儿你还能在这说，肯定自己去了
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 真有, 我水平不够啊
<cherrot> GoKoans: 。。。。。
<cherrot> GoKoans: 草流又在招人啊
<GoKoans> cherrot: 不是.
<cherrot> GoKoans: 那就不考虑了 lol
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 你该问 BuMangHuo
<GoKoans> cherrot: ... 好吧...
<happyaron> 黑猫现在叫啥名啊
<GoKoans> happyaron: O0XX
<happyaron> 你们几个我都认粗来了
<happyaron> 哦，刚才没看你见……
<cherrot> 有 whois 神器
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<GoKoans> 我就说python做后台不行, 果然知乎天天挂
<happyaron> GoKoans: 为啥不行
<GoKoans> happyaron: 慢
<GoKoans> happyaron: 特别慢
<GoKoans> happyaron: 占内存, 特别占
<happyaron> GoKoans: 效率低的原因？
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 豆瓣不就没啥事
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 闭嘴.
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 说明还得用Gentoo
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 不要拆我台!
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: lol
<happyaron> GoKoans: 其实不用拆，google不也没事
<GoKoans> happyaron: 昂, 实现渣. 而且入门太轻松, 导致不良程序员也能上岗
<O0XX> happyaron:  找我？
<GoKoans> happyaron: google全线java啊
<GoKoans> happyaron: google哪儿有用python...
<happyaron> O0XX: .
<happyaron> GoKoans: 很多业务python的好伐
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 貌似google造出go之前确实很多地方用python
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: google也很少用go吧?
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 现在不知道丫还用不
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: 帽帽用python的也很多
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: google推广过一阵子python, 后来员工特别反感, 就把python给清理了啊
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 后来教主也离开google了
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 昂, 帽帽确实用的多.
<HowIsItGoing> GoKoans: google员工都用啥
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: Go 基本就我司这种企业在用好伐
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: 我认识的几个, 都是java啊.
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 那东西能上线么
<happyaron> GoKoans: java是多，python也不少
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 啥东西？ python？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: go 啊
<GoKoans> HowIsItGoing: go在google内部的使用率也就跟dart一个级别
<GoKoans> happyaron: python这两年基本都被java重写了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: O0XX 不就上线了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: google自己不用那玩意儿做生产的
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 所以说基本也就我司这种企业在用啊
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 说来也奇葩，juju当时就是python的，但是拿go重写了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 恩呢
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 中间没拿erlang写一遍已经很不容易了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: lol
 * HowIsItGoing 谁有路子，代购几个树莓派2啊
<RainFlying> HowIsItGoing 太贵。。
<RainFlying> HowIsItGoing 京东好像有？
<HowIsItGoing> RainFlying: 纳尼？ 京东这么潮？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 强东都找了奶茶，还不潮么
<tryit> RainFlying, 你做开发还是？
<RainFlying> tryit: 死管服务器的比 SB 好一点的 SA
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 他俩分了啊
<tryit> RainFlying, 同情～
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 分毛线……
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 都叫太太了
<tryit> RainFlying, 现在大数据SA也很牛B
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 又合了？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 难道强东拿代金券搞定奶茶了？
<happyaron> 不排除这种可能
 * tryit 都是商业炒作，分分合合
 * tryit 希望明天一切顺利～
<O0XX> tryit:高管，要去敲钟了？
<tryit> O0XX, 毛线，我想去当小弟
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, :)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 弄巧成拙 : 酒吧里,乔治独自在喝着啤酒。他突然觉得自己要去洗手间,他怕离开后有人偷喝他的啤酒,便在桌上写了一张纸条:"我在杯中吐了口水。" 他回来后,发现纸上又加了一句:"我也吐了一口。"
<kyang> 为啥没人说话 是我配错环境了么- -
<hoxily> kyang: 如果实在无聊，去看看log吧， http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ : #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome 3.4.2 每次打开“文档”或者“下载”，或者其他的文件夹，都会出现转动的小圆钟一会。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468221 各位同好，我用Gnome 3.4.2，每次打开“文档”或者“下载”，或者其他的文件夹，此时文件夹已经被文件浏览器打开了，但是会出现“转动的
<^k^>  ─> 小圆钟”一会儿才显示。这个问题出现很久了，很烦，一直都是这样子。请问怎么回事呢？谢谢。 …
<GoKoans|Dinner> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 帮我推个bug?
<happyaron> GoKoans|Dinner: bug号给我看看
<GoKoans|Dinner> happyaron: 1248720
<nyfair> 自从用上了lua，我越发觉得unicode都是傻逼想出来的，gbk统一世界势在必行
<GoKoans|Dinner> happyaron: 有patch了, 但是还是没人管
<happyaron> nyfair: 为毛
<nyfair> 汉字是地球上最美丽的语言，谁不服谁就是不客观
<happyaron> GoKoans|Dinner: 我试试看
<GoKoans|Dinner> happyaron: 摸摸大
<nyfair> 诸君，巴拉拉小魔仙好棒
<nyfair> 你们滋不滋辞啊
<GoKoans|Dinner> ps4完胜xbox啊
<GODDOG> 冒泡
<GODDOG> nyfair: 。。。。
<TreeTop> ps4贵呢 :P
<nyfair> 我大清自有国情在，你们懂个篮子
<nyfair> 毛蛋，wiiu才是正义
<nyfair> 濡鸦大法好
<nyfair> 最近鬼子过气的废萌小游戏英化了下就在steam上刷榜了
<nyfair> 麻蛋
<nyfair> 我似乎嗅到了不好的东西
<TreeTop> 上周在公司同事那里买个二手游戏，在门口等， 结果发现个老爷爷开着宝马X过来，交易完了还给我讲了半天游戏心得。。。。
<TreeTop> 老有所乐。。。
<freeflying> nyfair: 妹纸又发啥牢骚呢
<GODDOG> nyfair: 原来是妹子 难怪这么萌
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 必须等待 : 列车上,列车员对乘客说:"只有所有乘客同意,才能抽烟。" "可车厢里只有我一个人！ "乘客抗议说。 "遇到这种情况,必须等待,等到有人来！ "
<onlylove> 诶……心累啊……
<TreeTop> 额，最近怎么都说这句话
<onlylove> TreeTop: 年底了，年终奖就那么点
<onlylove> TreeTop: 更可恨的是，项目经理还频繁改需求
<onlylove> TreeTop: 我有个程序已经改的我自己都不认识了
<TreeTop> onlylove: 频繁该需求这个太讨厌了，需求没弄明白就让咱做，明显浪费时间
<TreeTop> onlylove: 反正他说要啥咱就做啥呗，不紧不慢 :P
<onlylove> TreeTop: 我就不说有个小朋友把能编译说成能运行给PM了
<onlylove> TreeTop: 然后我当时就斯巴达了，一个缺少类库的东西，能过编译？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于在Win下制作U盘启动盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468224 1.microSD卡、U盘用这两种设备有区别吗？还是说用U盘做启动盘更容易成功？ 2.推荐一款在Win下做启动盘的软件以提高制作启动盘的成功率 3.百度搜索教程，用SD卡制作的启动盘不能启动提示磁盘读取错
<^k^>  ─> 误 统计信息: 发表于 由 MrScarecrow — 2015-02-04 20:31
<TreeTop> 新员工犯错正常嘛，老同志多多包涵啦  ^_^
<TreeTop> onlylove: 赶紧沟通就好了
<onlylove> TreeTop: 已经不是第一次了
<onlylove> TreeTop: 我懒得沟通了
<onlylove> TreeTop: 对于那个项目经理，我也不想说啥了
<onlylove> TreeTop: 我废了好大力气，才弄明白他的需求
<onlylove> TreeTop: 然后他说改就改了！
<TreeTop> onlylove:  遇到这样同事确实难办。。。
<TreeTop> onlylove: 作为项目经理，对需求都表达不清，传达不明
<onlylove> TreeTop: 其实是他也不知道要做成啥样，然后就自己瞎捉摸
<onlylove> TreeTop: 总之，来年的愿望是，找个靠谱的工作
<TreeTop> onlylove: 恩， 总被一群白痴环绕，自己也容易变傻
<TreeTop> onlylove: 赶紧脱身比较好 :P
<onlylove> TreeTop: 已经傻了
<TreeTop> onlylove: 额，前辈不要那么悲观嘛
<onlylove> TreeTop: 我觉得我还是做修电脑的工作去比较好，这个需求一般不会改
<TreeTop> onlylove: 这个一般需求不明确，比如： 小王，我电脑卡，咋整啊？
<onlylove> TreeTop: 换新的
<onlylove> TreeTop: 这种情况，大部分都是使用习惯的问题
<onlylove> TreeTop: 少部分是个别软件的问题
<TreeTop> onlylove: 网吧圣手， 重启，换机， 拍电脑
<onlylove> TreeTop: 我曾经有个工作单位，那个公司的所有电脑都卡
<onlylove> TreeTop: 因为有硬盘加密软件
<TreeTop> onlylove: 软件加密确实卡， 原来毕业实习的公司用的软加密，读个mmap那个费劲，15mBps, 现在公司硬加密，200MBPS类似的操作
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 请教ubuntu 14.04 使用 ap-hotspot 建立 AP 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468225 参考帖子: http://askubuntu.com/questions/323335/h ... point-mode 出现问题:Starting Wireless Hotspot 通过帖子解决: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453877/s ... ng-happens 现在有两个问题: １.可以建立AP,android手机能通过wifi
<^k^>  ─> 建立联接,但手机不能上网,应该是NAT的问题,但参考ee大神的帖子没有解决. https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-b …
<jiero> happyaron: 千人斩。
<jiero> happyaron: 丫的，我还是被当成学生。
<tom2051>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER starlong lszgthnuqwxq
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下goagent的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468228 ubuntu环境14.04 是在win7下配置好的goagent，已经测试，能访问墙外。。 然后直接拖到ubuntu下，sudo python proxy.py用的。 设置了全局代理。。（代理是选择手动，然后https么？？） ubuntu下还要改app.yaml么？？ goagen
<^k^>  ─> t报warning dnslib_resovle_over_tcp "www.google.com"with [ip] return time out. info dnslib_resovle_over_tcp remote host = www.googl …
<onlylove> happyaron: 拜宇宙超级无敌小DD
<onlylove> happyaron: 听说搜狗支持词库了？
<jusss> d
<jusss> 2
<jusss> 3
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 00:22 新年快乐 : 12.98天 
<jusss> 出来聊会呗
<jusss> gebjgd: the whore of wall street看过没
<jusss> alvin_rx1: bla
<jusss> knownbad: bla
<jusss> 1
<jusss> 2
<jusss> 3
<onlylove> jusss: 大半夜的赶紧去睡觉
<jusss> onlylove: 我刚写完一个bot，以后每天这里的log都发我邮箱
<jusss> onlylove: 今天也把postfix和dovecot搞完了，
<onlylove> jusss: 你真闲的
<jusss> onlylove: seamonkey自带的客户端收到unicode字符乱码
<jusss> onlylove: 如果一个文件是unicode，那么当用mailx传输时，会怎么样
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10056124/
<jusss> onlylove: 这就是刚写到记录文件里然后让mailx通过postfix发来的
<onlylove> jusss: 你记录文件用什么格式记录的
<onlylove> jusss: file下看看
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: data
<onlylove> jusss: utf8withBOM?
<jusss> onlylove: 只是unicode字符集，没编码
<jusss> onlylove: py3默认unicode,如果指定文件编码，我怕写字符串还得编码太麻烦
<hoxily> jusss: 作为邮件附件发送的？
<jusss> hoxily: mailx -s 'bla' xxx@xxx.org < file
<jusss> hoxily: 做邮件正文发送的
<jusss> hoxily: 文件里以unicode字符集存储，没编码，file显示是data
<skraito-h4x0r> hellow
<skraito-h4x0r> http://xRcrypto.us.to
<^k^> skraito-h4x0r: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<onlylove> jusss: unicode就是编码方式好么
<jusss> onlylove: unicode只是字符集，
<jusss> onlylove: 不是编码
<onlylove> jusss: 随你
<onlylove> jusss: 我做国际化测试的
<onlylove> jusss: unicode字符集分为好几种编码
<jusss> onlylove: 任何一种编码都是字节串，字符串是字符码串，unicode只是字符集, utf8 16 什么的才是编码，
<onlylove> jusss: 你单纯的存储成unicode，你让客户端怎么读？utf8?16?23?64?
<hoxily> 传说中email只能传送7bit数据
<jusss> onlylove: 字符码呀
<hoxily> 需要base64编码
<onlylove> jusss: 你这句话就好比，我做成压缩包了
<jusss> onlylove: 你可以以编码方式也就是字节串方式保存文件，当然也可以以字符码串保存，其它ascii gbk之类直接把字符码里的数字2进制就是编码，ascii可以说是字符集也可以说是编码，但是unicode不是，
<onlylove> jusss: 那你告诉我，不告诉我是怎么解码，或者我不会那种解码方式，我怎么读取正确的数据
<jusss> onlylove: unicode只是提供了字符码表，然后可以选择标准会推荐的3种编码，这可不是直接把字符码表里的数字2进制当编码，而是将里面的字符码表数字以一定规则编码，这才是uft8之类
<jusss> onlylove: 文件头呀
<onlylove> jusss: 那你为啥读出来的是乱码
<jusss> onlylove: 你打开windows的notepad保存文件，你看文件那是unicode还是utf-8
<onlylove> jusss: 1你存储成unicode了，2你的系统肯定识别
<onlylove> jusss: 傻，windows默认GBK
<onlylove> jusss: 或者ASCII
<jusss> onlylove: 绝对有unicode
<jusss> onlylove: 打开你的记事本看
<onlylove> jusss: 你爱说啥说啥去吧，你先把自己这边解决了
<jusss> onlylove: unicode UTF-8 ，看到了没，
<jusss> 2种
<onlylove> jusss: 就两种？
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM逗我
<jusss> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10056124/
<jusss> onlylove: 我没说是就2种，
<jusss> onlylove: 我是说这是2种不同的，要不为啥不一个名字
<onlylove> jusss: 既然你知道，那为啥还是乱码
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10056385/
<hoxily> jusss: 我的QQ邮箱收到的邮件都是这样子的。
<hoxily> jusss: 你试试看发给我看看， hoxily@qq.com
<onlylove> jusss: 乱码很明显是系统没有用正确的方式解码
<onlylove> jusss: 既然知道是unicode，为啥还不能解码呢？你编辑器的毛病？
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，firefox默认不是unicode编码
<jusss> hoxily: onlylove qq邮箱没乱码
<jusss> 擦，是seamonkey的客户端自己的问题
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10056458/
<jusss> hoxily: 是没编码，连base64都没
<jusss> hoxily: 我自己客户端和服务器用的自己签的证书，没编码也没事
<jusss> hoxily: onlylove  要邮箱不？
<hoxily> jusss: 试试看加上编码信息，像 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10056385/ 这样子的格式。
<onlylove> jusss: 是不是得给你VPS续费，还要随时准备爬墙
<jusss> hoxily: 明天再搞，编码的话，得重写bot，还得配置mailx postfix太麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: 不用
<jusss> onlylove: 可以用1个字母的名字，我现在的邮箱是 l at jusss.org
<jusss> postfix上开了虚拟域和虚拟用户
<jusss> 不用添加系统用户
<jusss> 睡觉去了
<jusss> hoxily: onlylove  晚安
<hoxily> http://www.unix.com/unix-for-advanced-and-expert-users/14177-unable-sent-mail-html-format-mailx-command.html
<^k^> ⇪ : unable to sent mail in html format by mailx command. | Unix Linux Forums | UNIX for Advanced & Expert Users
<gebjgd> knownbad: 在干嘛 最近有没有疯狂购物
<gebjgd> gDD: 疙瘩大
<knownbad> 哪来的钱？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 现在美元汇率上来了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还不赶快境外购物
<knownbad> 除非你玩外汇要不出入境买卖还不得钱？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-05
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于输入法的求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468229 14.04以前一直使用原版的输入法　一直相安无事 14.04原版的输入法　觉得不好用就换了搜狗输入 一开始用的好好的　但是到了今天上午　好像是版本更新了之后就出现了些问题 搜狗的输入没办法切换成英文的
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<wlemuel> ^k^: Morning
<^k^> wlemuel, .. 休息一下 .. 08:48 新年快乐 : 12.63天 
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox怎么导入 vmware导出的ovf和vmdk http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468230 截图 - 2015年02月05日 - 08时04分45秒.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiny-星空 — 2015-02-05 8:05
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Crome浏览器"shockwave flash has crash"如何解决? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468231 crome浏览器(版本 40.0.2214.94),反复报"shockwave flash has crash",如何解决? 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2015-02-05 9:47
<tryit__> wangli, .
<yanqian> hi，大家好，有了解微信API相关的朋友么？我想知道是否支持从外部给微信群发消息，比如某些系统的监控报警自动发到微信群里面去。
<yanqian> 我查了都是公众平台相关的内容，似乎API开发都是和公众号相关的，没有提到微信群。
<tryit> yanqian, 高大上
<cherrot> yanqian: 做成企业号
<yanqian> tryit: 其实我也不懂呢，只是好奇想问下
<cherrot> yanqian: 你的需求肯定不会被支持 除非是有漏洞了
<October21> yanqian: 那是公众号才支持的
<cherrot> yanqian: 企业号应该算是服务号的一种
<yanqian> cherrot: 谢谢，这也就是公众号一种，这样子就是大家都可以关注，关注的人都可以看到，好像没有特定的微信群好，其实就是想让一个群里面的相关同事可以看到报警。
<tryit> yanqian, 你做sa?
<cherrot> yanqian: 说了 不会被支持  想想就知道这样多么可怕
<yanqian> October21: 那可能这类需求还是传统的短信、邮件才好。估计微信是不适合这方面了
<yanqian> tryit: 嗯，差不多
<October21> yanqian: 你只能在腾讯提供的范围内操作，他也不会允许你越过
<jiero> cherrot: 现在到哪里了？
<jiero> cherrot: 漂泊何处？
<cherrot> yanqian: 我司的告警以前是通过一个特殊的内部微信帐号直接发送的，后来微信看到了这种需求，就推出了企业号，然后以前的这些运维帐号就慢慢向企业号过渡了
 * cherrot 哦对 老东家
<cherrot> jiero: 上班了啊
<jiero> cherrot: 我怎么知道你在哪里上班呀。是北京还是世界各地
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> jiero: 融科资讯中心
<cherrot> jiero: 色大象壕当当的老东家附近
<jiero> cherrot:  我第一个想法竟然是精确制导炸弹
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯嗯。走过
<yanqian> cherrot: 好的，我再去看看企业账号的功能
<PanicHD> pity: 给个email? 简历发你
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • cp 命令复制iso系统安装镜像到U盘上，发现7G多的空间只用了iso镜像的大小空间，其他空间都没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468232 各位同好，我用cp 命令复制iso系统安装镜像到U盘上，发现7G多的空间只用了光盘的大小空间，其他空间都没有了。我重新格式化后
<^k^>  ─> 也只有iso镜像大小的空间，怎么恢复，找回完整的U盘空间呢？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cem — 2 …
<chongwish> PanicHD: 前天还是 hp，今天就是 hd 啦
<happyaron> 这土豪又换机器了被
<chongwish> happyaron: 机器女友
<happyaron> chongwish: 他可以都换
<chongwish> happyaron: 于是他成了公交车
<happyaron> chongwish: 公交车是什么典故
<Terry_-_> [Invalid UTF-8][Inva
<chongwish> happyaron: 谁都可以上的典故，一般形容女的和 PanicHD
<PanicHD> happyaron: 昨天的bug?
<happyaron> chongwish: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> PanicHD: 没弄呢
<PanicHD> happyaron: 快弄啊, 你弄好了, 我周报才有的写
<happyaron> PanicHD: 看来得安排到下周二弄
<PanicHD> happyaron: 昂, 好, 下周二我再催你.
<terry_> 这里土豪多么
<chongwish> PanicHD: happyaron: 一家人吗～～～
<chongwish> terry_: 除了我，都是，你说多不？
<happyaron> chongwish: 你和 PanicHD 一家人？
<PanicHD> happyaron: 我今天心情不好, 有点儿想大开杀戒了
<happyaron> PanicHD: 你咋了
 * PanicHD momo happyaron 
<happyaron> PanicHD: 被踹了？
<PanicHD> happyaron: 最近手头儿没钱了啊
<terry_> chongwish, 我也不是。。。
<PanicHD> happyaron: 不小心买了点儿年化5%的理财产品... 擦擦擦
<happyaron> PanicHD: lol
<PanicHD> happyaron: 还不能赎回
<PanicHD> happyaron: 5%的年化, 神经病啊!
<happyaron> PanicHD: 我买了5000块年化5%的，然后发现sb了就停手了。
<PanicHD> happyaron: 我tm完全是因为手抖!!!
<PanicHD> happyaron: 艹艹艹!
<PanicHD> happyaron: 我恨死ios的指纹支付了!
<chongwish> PanicHD: 脑也抖！
<PanicHD> happyaron: nnnd, 我是想按一下那个按钮! 不是想tm支付!
<happyaron> PanicHD: 主要还是脑抖
<terry_> 我擦，买理财产品的才是真土豪。。
<PanicHD> happyaron: sigh...
 * PanicHD 干活去
<chongwish> happyaron: 5000 年化 5%，是一年赚 250 的意思吗
<QiongMangHuo> chongwish: 赞
<happyaron> chongwish: 本金5400
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 当当都是做杠杆的人，我等250比不了
<happyaron> 当当至少360
<happyaron> LOL
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求个脚本或工具能合并ip地址段的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468234 原始数据如下： Code: 111.5.0.0/16 111.6.0.0/16 111.7.0.0/16 111.7.0.0/18 211.138.17.0/24 211.138.18.0/24 211.138.20.0/22 211.138.25.0/24 211.138.26.0/23 211.138.28.0/24 211.138.30.0/23 221.177.217.0/24 221.177.218.0/24 221.177.219.0/24 221.177.220.0/2
<pocoyo> 大家有时间帮我解决个问题么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=468234&p=3124470#p3124470
<pocoyo> 没人啊？
<pocoyo> 这么冷清
<pity> pocoyo: 帮顶
<pocoyo> pity: :)
 * PanicHD 求升职加薪!
 * QiongMangHuo 求升职加薪!
<pity> pocoyo: 你想缩减 acl 行数？
 * chongwish 求降职减薪（职位不能再低，薪水不能再少了）
<QiongMangHuo> chongwish: .....
<PanicHD> chongwish: 明天你老板就给你改成实习生level
<chongwish> QiongMangHuo: 人活到像我这么悲惨，只能自嘲，只能苦中作乐
<chongwish> PanicHD: 你们要懂得满足
 * chongwish ^-^
<PanicHD> chongwish: 卧槽... 能比我还惨???
<chongwish> PanicHD: 谁能和我比惨^-^
 * gfrog 求升职加薪!
<maplebeats> HowIsItGoing: 同求
<pity> 这是要上街的节奏啊
<maplebeats> 比惨大会？
<O0XX> PanicHD: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/368217.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 魅族进军娱乐圈：妹子太漂亮我不敢看_Meizu 魅族_cnBeta.COM
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 里头好多男人
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 别逗了，都是男人
 * gfrog can't type Chinese. :(
<O0XX> gfrog: muo muo da
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 不是memeda么
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 跟我说啊.. muo muo da
<gfrog> O0XX: ...
<PanicHD> muo都拼不出来.........................................................
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你说的摸摸大吧, 我以为是么么哒
<PanicHD> 摸摸大是mo mo da
<PanicHD> 你们这群文盲!
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 盲生你发现了华点
<PanicHD> ...
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 联想跟我说他们要做虚拟化...
<QiongMangHuo> 联想招聘云计算方面的虚拟化研发的职位，年薪30-40W，不
<QiongMangHuo> 带团队，base北京。如果您感兴趣，可以回复最新联系方式，或通过下面的方式找到我
<QiongMangHuo> 。
<QiongMangHuo> 期待跟您的合作！
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: linkedin吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 嗯
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 明白了, 联想现在有服务器...
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 赞. 你快投啊
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 我技术这么差他们不会要我的
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 你技术差???
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 特别差
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 大实话
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 多练练.
<O0XX> PanicHD: Instagram有网页版么？
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu 14.04 使用 ap-hotspot 建立AP 和 防火墙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468235 参考帖子: http://askubuntu.com/questions/323335/h ... point-mode 问题１:Starting Wireless Hotspot... 通过帖子解决: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453877/s ... ng-happens 问题２:手机可以建立wifi连接,但浏览器不能上网. 在
<PanicHD> O0XX: 不知道诶, 没用过这种东西
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 有, 可以看
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 那有没有那种羞羞的图片的集合的网站呢？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: tumblr, lofter多的是
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 老司机
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 乖
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: twitter很多司机总发这些东西 例如米少
<PanicHD> 你们都是老司机
<bigfatcat>  /nick fatboy
<sulit> 大家好
<sulit> ^k^← 好
<^k^> sulit:点点点.  14:18
 * QiongMangHuo 谁送我个吸尘器?
<PanicHD> 伐开心啊
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 有办法强制风扇最高速转动?
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 各家fan的驱动不一样
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fan_speed_control
<PanicHD> 昂.
<PanicHD> fancontrol  找到个这个包
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: thinkfan就很好用 http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 不是thinkpad
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: dell和tp都会在proc或sys里放控制接口, generic的好像也有
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 有 pmw还是pwm
<PanicHD> pwm
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 新的机器, 风扇根本不转, 我怕玩烧了
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 你说项目的那个?
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 恩.
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: sensor和fan两部分都看看?
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 等我先弄到密码再说
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: O0XX 准备用golang刷一遍leetcode
<^k^> sulit, 14:42 新年快乐 : 12.39天 
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: leecode 不支持golang.
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 自己写啊
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 换个支持的呗
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 有?
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 有的是.
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 求推荐
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 等我给你找
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 有个毛子国的oj貌似支持特别多
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: oj是啥
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: leetcode是啥? 不就是oj?
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: http://www.spoj.com/submit/
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: Online Judge
<^k^> PanicHD: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 毛子国的算法很流弊的.
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: http://www.spoj.com/problems/classical/
<^k^> PanicHD: ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problems
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 你真是要跳golang的火坑了
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 别的不会啊
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: acc% 排序.
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 从最少的开始做啊
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: golang火炕好, 你现在跟 O0XX 是一个炕上的了
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 要login的不开心
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 分分钟注册一个啊
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 人家还帮你记录一下你pass了哪些
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 自己写不提交, 根本没用.
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: oj的精髓在于, 你已经100%确定了自己写对了, 还是经常会出现wa或者to
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 老死机
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 我在很多oj都刷过print
<gDD> 用什么来全自动部署Docker Container？
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: poj spoj 敝校的oj, 里面的第一题我都通过了
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<PanicHD> gDD: juju啊
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 推荐你一道题?
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: ab-words
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 别, 我是弱菜
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: http://www.spoj.com/problems/ABWORDS/
<^k^> PanicHD: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<QiongMangHuo> 卧槽...
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 咋?
<gDD> PanicHD 和Chef, Puppet, Ansible之流差不多啊
<PanicHD> gDD: 当然有个本质的区别.
<PanicHD> gd
<gDD> 其实我是想知道fig到底能不能用来做部署
<sulit>  我发现^k^现在人性化多了
<sulit> ^k^← 干的漂亮
<QiongMangHuo> s/的/得/
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 写完了? 通过了?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【求助】关于双系统（WIN7+Ubuntu）双硬盘，光盘安装与卸载Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468237 如题：关于双系统（WIN7+Ubuntu）双硬盘，光盘安装与卸载Ubuntu的问题。 设备：笔记本+移动硬盘 操作系统：WIN7+Ubuntu 1.Ubuntu准备单独装在40G移动硬盘上，整块硬盘做
<^k^>  ─> ／分区，安装启动引导器的设备怎么选择？各有什么利弊？对启动或者卸载Ubuntu有什么影响？ 统计 …
 * HowIsItGoing 谁送我个吸尘器?
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 「Ubuntu上海行」Ubuntu开发者创新大赛线下活动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468238 小伙伴们！我们来啦！ 2月8日，Ubuntu线下活动上海站！ Ubuntu将会来到上海，给上海的小伙伴们带来只属于Ubuntu派对！我们将请来知名Qt专家Ubuntu手机高级研发工程师刘晓国老师，从平台
<^k^>  ─> 介绍到实际上手开发详尽讲解，并会在现场手把手教你如果开发Scope机会难得，干货十足。同时Ubun …
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: O0XX ^^
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 你要参加?
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 还是你想让小国给你手把手?
<^k^> sulit, 15:19 新年快乐 : 12.36天 
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 刘小国是哪个？
<PanicHD> HowIsItGoing: 大神来的.
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 发support request到贵组list那个
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 哦，他叫小国，我一直以为是小郭
<HowIsItGoing> PanicHD: 神马神？ 比神还神么？
<PanicHD> HowIsItGoing: lol~
 * HowIsItGoing 艹，google translate看到这句话肯定傻了 ^
 * HowIsItGoing 四个神都是不同的含义
<kandu> pocoyo: http://paste.debian.net/144042/
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本本来500G的硬盘，单独安装ubuntu时没自定义分区，装好后发现硬盘容量只有250G http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468239 笔记本本来500G的硬盘，单独安装ubuntu时没自定义分区，装好后发现硬盘容量只有250G，不知怎么回事，于是又安装回windows，不管是用硬件检测工
<^k^>  ─> 具，还是磁盘分区工具，抑或是在控制面板的管理工具中查看硬盘容量，都只有250G了。请问那另外 …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 三年前，mplayer是最优秀的播放软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468240 三年过去了 mplayer依然那么优秀 还跟三年前 一样优秀 麻蛋 我感动的 都要哭了 所以你懂的 只要有了回车 吐槽 也会别有一番诗韵 统计信息: 发表于 由 nyfair — 2015-02-05 15:46
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<O0XX> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养他!
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: FJKong_ 下周一聚餐点确定啊, 不去也给我们增加budget啊!!!!
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: FJKong_ 下周一聚餐点确定啊, 不去也给我们增加budget啊!!!!
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: FJKong_ 下周一聚餐点确定啊, 不去也给我们增加budget啊!!!!
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2015-1-5/acad675c-a598-463b-a9e1-26acf19c1a9d.jpg
<PanicHD> happyaron: FJKong_: 快点确定啊, 你们!
<O0XX> happyaron: FJKong_: 快点确定啊, 你们!
<kingbo> 吃年夜饭么？外围群众有份么?
<freeflying> O0XX: 爽啊，又聚餐了
<O0XX> freeflying: 你们没有年会？
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: Wireless Band : LTE 750 / 1700 WCDMA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100 CDMA 850 / 1900 GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900. 这种, 能上联通4g是吧?
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 不能吧, 现在还没分2G一下的band好像
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 哦...
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 啥手机
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: q10
<freeflying> O0XX: 没
<freeflying> O0XX: 壕们今年去哪吃啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 羡慕不交税的...
<O0XX> freeflying: 日料
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你也买了812? 联通3/4G都用不了你买它?
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 羡慕不交税的...
<freeflying> O0XX: 高端大气上档次啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 嫉妒不交税的...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 破解后五模十一频
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 还能破哦
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 嗯嗯哒
<QiongMangHuo> google down了?
<QiongMangHuo> www.google.com/ncr
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ www.google.com)
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 不是. 国际光缆出问题了吧? 各种外国网站都巨慢.
<QiongMangHuo> google down了?
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 有可能
<freeflying> O0XX: 入了ubuntu phone》
<freeflying> ？
<O0XX> freeflying: 没
<O0XX> freeflying: 买了个中国移动牌的
<Empire> google 封好久了
<Empire> https://xie.lu
<^k^> ⇪ : Google
<QiongMangHuo> Empire: 自然7*24翻墙
<Empire> 我用 https://xie.lu 或修改host
<freeflying> O0XX: 神机？
<O0XX> freeflying:  恩，价格便宜量又足
<freeflying> O0XX: 牛
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 太大, 摄像头差, 其它都还不错
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 嗯
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 什么都好的3000+
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 750块的手机我觉得很不错了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你不嫌大?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 羡慕nfc
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:  还行，是有点大，不过看视频不错，爽
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 可以忍
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 注意身体
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 嗯，推荐你个网站： lunvshen.com
<alvin_rx1> Title: 撸女神-真实女神自拍分享社区（lunvshen.com） (@ lunvshen.com)
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: PanicHD 也推荐给你们 www.lunvshen.com
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: O0XX 推荐的是好网站.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<PanicHD> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩. 你又回家了啊?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 回去斩老乡了啊
<gebjgd> O0XX, QiongMangHuo 怎么可能  联想s8黄金斗士  超强
<O0XX> gebjgd: 赞
<gebjgd> O0XX, 才900元
<PanicHD> 不开心啊
<PanicHD> 你们都有新手机用啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问ubuntu启动画面的动画与那个文件有关? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468241 就是那个有四个点进度条的画面与哪些文件有关，这些文件是用什么写的？？ 还有登陆界面与哪些文件有关？求解？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fusu — 2015-02-05 16:59
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 你的也是新的
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 我的手机去米国也摔了一下, 还好基本没事儿
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: sigh...
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 求升职加薪啊
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 铜球
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 不行了, 我要去投sex8了
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 移民菲律宾
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 然后当华侨
 * PanicHD 回家
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 你还不走?
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 我不好意思走的比你还早
<QiongMangHuo> PanicHD: 再过三分钟
<PanicHD> ...
<PanicHD> QiongMangHuo: 不行了, 等不起了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2pf6IeOO8AACNFtomh1sAALrCwPtMzYAAI0u786.jpg 瞧这一家子
<Guest89511>  https://github.com/nyfair/freeweb]https://github.com/nyfair/freeweb]
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双硬盘 WIN10 MBR 蓝色启动里没有debian 用EASYBCD GRUB2 自动加载后是 grub> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468242 双硬盘 WIN10 MBR 蓝色启动里没有debian 用EASYBCD GRUB2 自动加载后是 grub> 请问我应该如何引导debian呢？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 1053978204 — 2015-02-05 18:21
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.10下airmon-ng start wlan0 出现下面奇葩情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468245 mrliu@mrliu-Lenovo:~$ sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 usage: airmon-ng <start|stop> <interface> [channel] InterfaceChipsetDriver wlan0UnknownUnknown (MONITOR MODE NOT SUPPORTED) 我的电脑驱动ath9k,支持monitor模式，在此感谢各位大神解
<^k^>  ─> 决，这个问题困扰了我几天了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 MR陈 — 2015-02-05 19:47
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想要更新下系统，发现全是404，咋办。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468251 系统是12.04，一段时间没用了，装软件也是类似下面的错误，想先更新系统试试，结果一样被催 Code:  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.24 80] 错误 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-security/main libbind9-
<^k^>  ─> 90 amd64 1:9.9.2.dfsg.P1-2ubuntu2.2 这可咋办尼 统计信息: 发表于 由 enginep — 2015-02-05 20:42
<cocoa117> ^k^, 服务器挂了？
<alvin_rx1> cocoa117: ^k^ 是机器人，转发论坛的内容
<cocoa117> 哦，如此人性化了。。。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 救命啊，vsFTP虚拟用户总是无法上传文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468254 我创建了一个本地用户ftpvirtual，让它属于www-data组，www-data组拥有/var/www的读写权限。刚创建时此用户为/bin/bash，我用它尝试登陆进ubuntu，到/var/www目录是可以创建目录的。然后我把它改为
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你们老外收信用什么的多？win
<jusss> alvin_rxg: thunderbird opera mail 还是outlook?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: foxmail
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那不是tx的吗
<limingke355653> 有人？
<limingke355653> 有人？
<jiero> 呃。现在兼职。每天干早上，终于电脑更新了。i5呀。终于开始接触了。~
<jiero> limingke355653: 找踢么。不提问，没内容的废话。
<limingke355653> 啊？
 * jiero 乐于威胁新人。
<limingke355653> 我不是来提问的 第一次玩这个
<limingke355653> :-D
<^k^> cocoa117, 21:24 新年快乐 : 12.11天 
<jusss> jiero: 你做什么兼职？还能干早上
<jusss> 早上是谁
<jiero> jusss: 早晨 早上 morning 上午
 * jiero 碾压 jusss
<jiero> wzssyqa_: 给我 op ，我想踢了不尊重「玩」的人。
<limingke355653> 你们知道有没有娱乐的IRC聊天室 啊  我怎么发现都是编程的聊天室
<mao_> limingke355653,  少年，你着象了，想娱乐哪个频道都可以娱乐呀。
<jiero> limingke355653: 不懂。连什么是娱乐都不懂的你。
<alvin_rxg> voice #ubuntu-cn jiero
<jiero> ...
<mao_> voice  什么东东那个，可以语音吗，不懂哪。
 * jiero 同样不懂
 * jiero 还是没明白，看不出只有+v +o 可以发言。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 现在你可以发言了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 其他人看到的是   14:48:34 -!- #ubuntu-cn Cannot send to channel
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ...  就是说只有我说话。。。
<jiero> 好黑暗的时代。一言堂。。。
<jiero> test
<^k^> jiero:点点点. 21:50 新年快乐 : 12.09天 
<alvin_rxg> 对的。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: m 模式已经关了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好吧。那就没事了。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我突然感觉seamonkey自带的那个也不错
<jusss> 就是有点习惯了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 没事别教坏小孩子，罗杰这样的，一不小心就教坏了
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 他已经够坏了  没法再坏了
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  00:06
<jusss> al
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 1
<jusss> gebjgd: 2
<jusss> knownbad: 3
<jusss> onlylove: 4
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-06
<pity> 最近迅雷离线里好多重复的任务
<eexpss> happyaron: momo 看到消息没。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 10.04下的三个问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468259 一、现在是否能在不安装wine的情况下使用QQ？ 二、开启3D桌面后，打开“桌面倒影与变形”功能，将变形调为无，结果还是圆柱形，调为球形，也还是圆柱形，无法变回立方体。可能会是什么原因？如何
<eexpss> telegram真心快啊。推荐下。
<tryit> hello~
 * cherrot rubygem sucks!
<yunfan> eexpss: 什么快?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 这个怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468261 求助关于vim的一个问题： Code: neocomplete does not work this version of Vim. It requires "if_lua" enabled Vim(7.3.885 or above). ~ » sudo apt-get install vim-lua 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态
<cherrot> roylez_: 主席 gem 不认代理怎么破
<yunfan> wzssyqa_: 你们的深度系统不错
<onlylove__> yunfan: wzssyqa_在深度上班？
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我老是觉得deepin那东西UI反应迟钝
<yunfan> onlylove__: 以前是  现在是不是我不知道
<yunfan> onlylove__: 是有点  不过ubuntu在我这里也一样
<onlylove__> yunfan: 好久没用u了啊，之前不迟钝啊
<yunfan> onlylove__: 我用i3wm也不迟钝 只是unity的破壁问题
<O0XX> cherrot: gem文件里用阿里的镜像
<cherrot> O0XX: 好吧 连接阿里应该不用代理了。。。
 * cherrot 总之 ruby gem sucks!!!!
 * chongwish 总之，………………
<onlylove> yunfan: 听说我这破网是因为公司换了防火墙的原因
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: 要是从cisco或者juinper换成国货这么烂，我只能呵呵下
<yunfan> onlylove: 那又如何 便宜好多呢
<yunfan> 你看ibm的小型机不是很屌么  别人照样用pc server
<N4D7284614> cherrot: 对, cpan最好用
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我准备不玩滚了，我印象里面飞鱼星都比这个强,而且据说整个屋三十多号人就用2M带宽
<O0XX> N4D7284614: 这名字屌
<N4D7284614> O0XX: 当然了, 刚才找了张1毛钱的. 用上面的sn做的名字.
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那你打算滚到哪里去
<onlylove_> yunfan: 还没想好
<yunfan> onlylove_: good luck
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 别忙活了，快过年了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 所以说这一年穷忙活啊
<QiongMangHuo> N4D7284614: 这是什么典故
<N4D7284614> QiongMangHuo: 典故?
<QiongMangHuo> wangchao: 你去哪了?
<QiongMangHuo> N4D7284614: 嗯 名字来源
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing:  how is it going?
<wangchao> 啥
<QiongMangHuo> wangchao: 装
<wangchao> 内裤是用来干嘛的
<QiongMangHuo> wangchao: 控制平衡
<N4D7284614> QiongMangHuo: 我桌子上有一毛钱. 上面的SN
<QiongMangHuo> N4D7284614: 赞
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 对啊, 你去哪儿了?
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 前天我去帽帽了, 本来想叫上你一起吃饭, 然后他们说你走了
<N4D7284614> wangchao: linkedin上又不见你
<wangchao> 俺今天离职 之前PTO
<wangchao> ucloud.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: UCloud – 专业云计算服务商 (@ ucloud.cn)
<QiongMangHuo> wangchao: 还是互联网赚钱狠啊
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 还是互联网赚钱狠啊
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 这个我早跟你们说过
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 求解救
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: p 你可比我收入高  只不过你这个行业平均不行
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 求解救
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 比你高有毛用
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 没毛用 你给我啊
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 所以你去上海了?
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 哦, 北京也有...
<N4D7284614> QiongMangHuo: http://www.ucloud.cn/about/career_main  搜, 内核
<^k^> N4D7284614: ⇪ 关于我们
<QiongMangHuo> wangchao: 求解救
<yunfan> N4D7284614: 你是ucloud的？
<N4D7284614> yunfan: 我不是.
<N4D7284614> yunfan: 我经常发baidu贴吧的链接, 但是我也不是百度的人. 我经常发weibo链接, 我也不是新浪的.
<wangchao> calm down
<yunfan> N4D7284614: 你说得对
 * QiongMangHuo 少见
<N4D7284614> QiongMangHuo: 因为名字比较唬人嘛
<wangchao> 我还在中关村这边 要请我吃饭不用排队
<N4D7284614> QiongMangHuo: ab-words写完没?
<N4D7284614> QiongMangHuo: 没写完就来吹水?
<tryit> wangchao, 新东家是 ucloud ?\
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 你请吧.
<QiongMangHuo> wangchao: 你请吧
<tryit> wangchao, 来魔都了？
<wangchao> tryit: 在北京的分公司
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 擦擦擦, 不要忽略我和 QiongMangHuo 的提议!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 做咩
<N4D7284614> QiongMangHuo: 是吧?~
<QiongMangHuo> wangchao: 来请我俩吃饭吧
<wangchao> N4D7284614: 请吃饭可以 拿个号先:)
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 搭讪
<HowIsItGoing> wangchao: 还是互联网赚钱狠啊
<tryit> wangchao, 有前途的方向～犇犇
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 乃手机买早了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 怎讲?
<wangchao> tryit: 别闹
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 邮件啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我才不用ubuntu touch...
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 有员工价?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 多少 ？ 确定预制ubuntu固件？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 再过几个小时你就能看到新闻了, 我现在不能说
<tryit> wangchao, 啥方向？大数据还是存储 ？ 内核？
<wangchao> tryit: 可能是做通用内核吧
<tryit> wangchao, 高手 [内核开发工程师]
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 看配置也不咋样 =,=
<yunfan> 高
<wangchao> tryit: 都说了别闹了。。
<QiongMangHuo> wangchao: 拜
<tryit> wangchao, 这是云计算和大数据的底层支持啊，我也拜一个～
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
 * N4D7284614 lol~
<QiongMangHuo> wangchao: 拜高手
<N4D7284614> tryit: 拜高管
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 拜高手
 * N4D7284614 哎, 中午吃啥啊
<yunfan> 其实很简单嘛 做 互联网的服务的人更多 而且这些人都付费的
<wangchao> 我都不懂啥交云集算
<QiongMangHuo> N4D7284614: BM有啥好点的么?
<yunfan> 做桌面 有几个人付费呢 就算付费 也就是一次性的
<N4D7284614> QiongMangHuo: 好点儿的?
<yunfan> 你看腾讯会员 一个月就上交10快 一直交下去的
<QiongMangHuo> wangchao: 稀里糊涂就把钱赚了, 偶像!
<N4D7284614> 你们再这样炫耀下去, 我就得跳楼了啊!
<wangchao> 啥叫云计算 是百度网盘吗
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
 * tryit 为毛这儿就个上海同胞呢？？
 * tryit 这就没有
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: nyfair
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: N4D7284614 中午吃什么?
<N4D7284614> O0XX: 吃什么?  cc QiongMangHuo
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, :)
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 百度网盘是云存储, 百度网盘把你的片儿变成教育片儿才是云计算.   <-  以上, 我胡说的
<tryit> N4D7284614, 悲催的我昨天还请了一下午假
<wangchao> N4D7284614: 那看来云计算应该是世界级的难题了
<N4D7284614> tryit: 不去的话, 你又不甘心.
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 是啊. 百度还没有完全解决, 我有好多片还是漏网之鱼呢.
<tryit> N4D7284614, 现在没坑
<cherrot> O0XX: 成功了  总之gem根本就不认识带验证的 http_proxy  sucks
<tryit> N4D7284614, HR也聊了很久，妹子不错
<O0XX> cherrot: 你怎么又搞上如逼了？
<N4D7284614> tryit: 你拍照了吗? 没拍照就别跟我说!
<tryit> N4D7284614, ……
<tryit> N4D7284614, 你应该叫姐了
<N4D7284614> tryit: 又不给看照片, 又说不错. 就烦你这种人.
<tryit> N4D7284614, 哈哈
<tryit> N4D7284614, 感觉那的氛围不错
<N4D7284614> O0XX: 可能是因为 cherrot 单身了吧?
<O0XX> N4D7284614: 有可能
<N4D7284614> tryit: 是啊, 有不错的妹子的公司, 分为当然好了!
<tryit> N4D7284614, 技术氛围感觉也不错
<N4D7284614> try
<N4D7284614> tryit: 这玩意我不关心啊
<N4D7284614> tryit: 你什么时候再去啊? 给那个妹子拍个照片看看啊!
<cherrot> O0XX: fluentd
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 还有你, 帽帽最近招了那么多漂亮妹子, 你竟然还要跳槽?!
<cherrot> N4D7284614: 天天改名
<N4D7284614> cherrot: 错了!
<wangchao> N4D7284614: not a vai la ble
<cherrot> N4D7284614: 色大象
<N4D7284614> cherrot: 我名字从来不改的, 都是改的nick
<tryit_> N4D7284614, 另外，HR聊的时候说在楼道里不小心碰到个小老头，说不定就是国内的NO.1
<cherrot> N4D7284614: ....
<cherrot> N4D7284614: 还算有点良心
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 别闹了, 现在qiao他们组招的实习生有一个很可爱的!
<wangchao> N4D7284614: 话说外边的世界很大的。。
<N4D7284614> wangchao: 哎...
<wangchao> N4D7284614: 年轻人 多看看
<N4D7284614> 多读书多看报
<tryit_> N4D7284614, 如果三月份也没坑的话，我在这沉淀半年，完了找一份hadoop的工作
<HowIsItGoing> N4D7284614: O0XX 国内有啥便宜的PAAS提供商？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX_: ^
<onlylove_> tryit_: 拜hadoop牛，顺便问为啥要找这个
<HowIsItGoing> N4D7284614: O0XX 国内有啥便宜的PAAS提供商？ cc N4D72846` O0XX_ QiongMan1Huo
 * onlylove_ 恨java到死
 * HowIsItGoing 某社办公室掉线了，哈哈
<tryit_> onlylove_, 钱途啊
<N4D72846`> HowIsItGoing: 啥叫PAAS? 类似aws?
<HowIsItGoing> N4D72846`: .
<onlylove_> tryit_: 钱途应该去页游
<tryit__> ...
<O0XX> QiongMan1Huo: N4D7284614 大盘鸡把？
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX: 阔以
<N4D7284614> QiongMan1Huo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 和辜 : 一夫妇反目,夜晚上床,夫以手摸其阴,妻推开曰:"手是日间打我的,不要来。"夫与亲嘴,又推开曰:"口是日间骂我的,不要来。"及将阳物插入阴户中,妇不之拒。夫问曰:"口与手,你甚怪他,独此物不拒,何也?"妇曰:"他不曾得罪我。往常争闹了,全亏他做和事老人,自然由他
<^k^>  ─> 出入。"
 * O0XX 小k这是怎么了...
<N4D7284614> ...
<Destine> 我眼花了？这是kk么？
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX: N4D7284614 http://lilydjwg.is-programmer.com/2015/2/6/some-comments-on-rust.79346.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 小谈 Rust - 依云's Blog (@ lilydjwg.is-programmer.com)
<QiongMan1Huo> Destine: 是他是他就是他 小哪吒~
<Destine> QiongMan1Huo, 。。。行吧，kk在谁手上？
<QiongMan1Huo> Destine: 人机合一的
<Destine> QiongMan1Huo, 行吧，我睡啦~
<QiongMan1Huo> Destine: 0_0
<jiero> 。。。
<QiongMan1Huo> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 你用firefox么? debian下和gstreamer1.0-libav配合看h264正常么?
<happyaron> QiongMan1Huo: 用firefox，但不用debian binary
<happyaron> QiongMan1Huo: 用 mozilla nighly binary
<QiongMan1Huo> happyaron: 我也用的官方binary 不过是stable的
<QiongMan1Huo> happyaron: www.youtube.com/html5 全过了么?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* YouTube (@ www.youtube.com)
<happyaron> 哪有h264的视频，没试过啊
<happyaron> QiongMan1Huo: h264没过
<yunfan> 霍德.利普森提出了“信息的互相抵消”解决方案。他认为，一条信息在互联网上发布后，是非常难以消除的，消除它的唯一办法是，再发布更多的不同的消息，比如你不想暴露你的年龄，可是已经透露出去是40岁，那么你就可以发布新的年龄30岁、20岁，这样人们就被信息迷惑了，你究竟多大？这仍然是个秘密
<yunfan> 。
<QiongMan1Huo> happyaron: 对啊, 何解?
<O0XX> yunfan: 新技能get?
<happyaron> QiongMan1Huo: 没研究过唉
<QiongMan1Huo> http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/tests/video.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: HTML5 tests - video (@ quirksmode.org)
<happyaron> O0XX: 我的pkgbuild呢
<QiongMan1Huo> happyaron: 小dd~~~~~~~
<O0XX> happyaron: aur那个就可以
<happyaron> O0XX: aur那个依赖都没写明白。。。
<happyaron> O0XX: xprop 还是我让加的
<O0XX> happyaron: 啊？ 我用的就是那个
<O0XX> happyaron: 没问题
<happyaron> O0XX: 会导致功能缺失
<O0XX> happyaron: 啥功能？
<O0XX> happyaron: 我试试
<happyaron> 没有xprop就不能在全屏程序运行时自动隐藏状态栏
<happyaron> opencc 做 ln 的话，不能切换成繁体中文
<O0XX> happyaron: 好吧，我用tiling wm的..看不出来状态栏。。
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 但是切换繁体中文会奔溃啊
<happyaron> 没在启动时就奔溃，是因为lib被lazy open了，用到才奔
<QiongMan1Huo> happyaron: 好像官方binary没有--enable-gstreamer ???
<happyaron> QiongMan1Huo: 哪里看的
<QiongMan1Huo> happyaron: about:buildconfig
 * happyaron 难道要自己编译binary么，太累了啊
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 提bug看看？
<happyaron> 编译binary还要google api，恶心
<maplebeats> 现在linux桌面到底发展成什么样子了- -
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: QiongMan1Huo www.youtube.com/html5 全亮
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* YouTube (@ www.youtube.com)
<onlylove_> happyaron: jessie啥时候stable
<QiongMan1Huo> onlylove_: https://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Release-critical bugs status, Fri Feb 6 00:00:00 UTC 2015 (@ debian.org)
<N4D7284614> QiongMan1Huo: 你要h264?
<QiongMan1Huo> N4D7284614: 是, 否则youtube好多分辨率都不行
<N4D7284614> QiongMan1Huo: about:config里面自己设置就好了
<QiongMan1Huo> N4D7284614: 真不是...
<N4D7284614> QiongMan1Huo: 我每次都这么解决, h264和mse
<N4D7284614> QiongMan1Huo: http://uploadpie.com/bGuWq
<onlylove__> 诶……我还是下线吧，这么上上下下的……
 * N4D7284614 求升职加薪!
 * QiongMan1Huo 不求升职只求加薪
<freeflying> QiongMan1Huo: 嘚瑟，你丫薪水不能再高了吧
<QiongMan1Huo> freeflying: 屁
<freeflying> QiongMan1Huo: 再高都是我两倍了
<QiongMan1Huo> freeflying: 你丫一句实话没有
<freeflying> QiongMan1Huo: 你咋不用telegram呢
<QiongMan1Huo> freeflying: 少调侃我
<QiongMan1Huo> freeflying: 社交恐惧
<freeflying> QiongMan1Huo: 句句珠玑啊
<N4D7284614> http://www.rrmj.tv/page/index   这货又来了
<freeflying> QiongMan1Huo: 我从不调侃你啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: telegram不错啊，感觉很适合geek啊
 * N4D7284614 求今年有个50%的raise!
<freeflying> N4D7284614 我把这个信息转给joe了
<QiongMan1Huo> freeflying: 帮我也转一下
<N4D7284614> freeflying: joe是谁?
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 不认识啊
<freeflying> N4D7284614: joey
<N4D7284614> QiongMan1Huo: 哦.
<N4D7284614> freeflying: å¿«å¿«å¿«!
<freeflying> QiongMan1Huo: 转给强哥吗
<QiongMan1Huo> freeflying: 强哥是什么鬼
<N4D7284614> jon就算了, joey的话, 夸夸快
<N4D7284614> QiongMan1Huo: jon. 强哥?
<QiongMan1Huo> freeflying: 转给joey就好,他是我老板的代理老板
<N4D7284614> freeflying: joey挺好, 他是我老板的老板.
<freeflying> N4D7284614: 你老板现在谁啊
<N4D7284614> freeflying: joey.
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 我老板的老板也是joey.
<freeflying> soga
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 记得帮我说啊. 我自己还真不好意思开口
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 记得也帮 adam说.
<QiongMan1Huo> freeflying: 泻泻
<freeflying> N4D7284614: 走，咱去#ubuntu-devel 直接找一个叫sabdf
<jiero> QiongMan1Huo: 你工资再涨就是我的20倍了。
 * jiero 算了，不参与。这么悲惨。
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 我不去啊, 不是你帮我说嘛?
<QiongMan1Huo> jiero: 富二代滚粗
<jiero> QiongMan1Huo: 富一代你太欺负人了 :(
<N4D7284614> QiongMan1Huo: 你说, freeflying 靠谱吗? 会不会忘记帮我们说?
<QiongMan1Huo> N4D7284614: 他除了调侃不会别的...
<N4D7284614> QiongMan1Huo: 伤心, 本来以为有人能帮我转达... 看来最终还是要我自己开口.
<N4D7284614> QiongMan1Huo: 现在suse是不是也没remote了?
<jiero> N4D7284614: 直接就要REMOTE。。。
<N4D7284614> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> N4D7284614:  WFH 在这里是被嫉妒的。
<O0XX> QiongMan1Huo: 你是用shadowsocks-android?
<N4D7284614> Destine: 悦姐? suse现在有remote岗嘛?
<O0XX> QiongMan1Huo: root模式？
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX: 非root
<freeflying> QiongMan1Huo: 扯犊子
<N4D7284614> O0XX: shadowsocks不用root吧?
<O0XX> QiongMan1Huo: 那不是每次开机都要点一下？
<jiero> N4D7284614: o是你呀。
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX: 窝现在不root不刷机
 * jiero 践踏 N4D7284614
<O0XX> QiongMan1Huo: 赞赞哒
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX: N久开一回机
 * O0XX 求double*double
<jiero> O0XX:  求double
<N4D7284614> O0XX: 谈心!
<freeflying> QiongMan1Huo: android你不root也不安全
 * N4D7284614 求50%promotion
<jiero> O0XX: 你每月支援我1/10 ，我就double了。
<O0XX> freeflying: 淡淡踢了你然后就自杀了
<Destine> N4D7284614, 没有，不可以remote。
<N4D7284614> Destine: 昂. 哦..
<Destine> 干嘛了？怎么我刚睡醒就踢来踢去的。
<freeflying> O0XX: 蛋蛋抽抽了啊
<freeflying> Destine: 把其它人得op都取消掉
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你特么每句话都是挤兑我, 没事儿吧???
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你让大伙看看哪有挤兑你哦
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你这也忒敏感了啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 每句话
 * adam_magic_pack 懒得抬杠
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 当当今天气色不好么。
<freeflying> jiero: 你说我挤兑他没
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> freeflying:  没有吧。
<jiero> freeflying: 我也没看前面的。
<Destine> 我怎么看着就是讨论了个android要不要root的话题？
<Destine> 这难道还有正确答案不成？
<jiero> freeflying: 噢。不要和当当讨论工资的事情 cc Destine
 * O0XX 换个话题？
 * N4D7284614 求50%promotion
 * O0XX 聊聊我nick的问题？
 * jiero 换了键盘，照样打 O0
 * O0XX 求double*double
<Destine> O0XX, 你是想被kick？
<luobo> kk呢？
<Destine> jiero, 为什么？怎么了？
 * O0XX 哎，你们这群城管...
<Destine> luobo, 被当当给踢了。
 * jiero 丢出两个蛋，一个长一个圆 打向 O0XX
 * N4D7284614 哎，你们这群城管...
<Destine> O0XX, 我又没踢你，你几个意思。
<sulit> Destine← 这么屌
<Destine> N4D7284614, 跟着起哄啊你。
<N4D7284614> Destine: 你恐吓了啊
 * O0XX 哎，你们这群城管...
<N4D7284614> O0XX: 我要写个命令, 转述当前语句
<O0XX> N4D7284614: 赞赞哒
<N4D7284614> O0XX: 我觉得我这种跟风起哄的人, 太需要这种函数了
<jiero> Destine: 这种感觉，我也挤兑了呀。说 [14:11]	jiero	QiongMan1Huo: 你工资再涨就是我的20倍了。
<jiero> N4D7284614: 。。。
<Destine> N4D7284614, 那样你会被ban掉的。
<Destine> jiero, 不知道了。。。
<N4D7284614> Destine: ... 不会吧... 我都跟风起哄这么多年了..
<Destine> 当当可能心情不好，大家不要惹吧。
<Destine> N4D7284614, 会的。因为你也可能遇到我心情不好。
<freeflying> 哦，蛋蛋又走了啊
<N4D7284614> Destine: 那就看谁手快了...
<freeflying> 看来以后不能跟蛋蛋谈钱
<jiero> Destine: 同意 蛋蛋 今天心情不好 cc freeflying
<N4D7284614> Destine: 不过我都不ban的...
 * N4D7284614 kun
 * N4D7284614 困
 * jiero 出去了。
<freeflying> 周末无聊啊
<freeflying> 深圳周边有啥可去得呢
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。今天开始过周末了。。。
<Destine> N4D7284614, 在这个channel里。。。你大约不能ban我？
<freeflying> 还不如回北京去
<N4D7284614> Destine: 是个op就能ban吧?
<jiero> freeflying:  飞海南，再飞回去
<N4D7284614> Destine: 还是说, 你是大op, 有不被ban的特权?
<jiero> freeflying: 去香港
<freeflying> jiero: 一个人懒得去海南
<Destine> N4D7284614, 我是。。。大op。
<N4D7284614> Destine: 哦, 失敬失敬
<jiero> freeflying: 去跑步。
<freeflying> jiero: 香港更无聊啊
<freeflying> jiero: 这边也是雾霾
<jiero> freeflying: 跑整个香港。
<O0XX> freeflying: 去香港
<O0XX> freeflying: 代购
<jiero> freeflying: 吃一天自助餐
<freeflying> jiero: 我部喜欢香港，不是必须肯定不去
<Destine> 谁要代购~~~我要化妆品~
<O0XX> freeflying: 去澳门
<freeflying> jiero: 吃更无聊
<Destine> 。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 对呀。和早茶一天
<freeflying> O0XX: 澳门更无聊，弹丸之地
<O0XX> freeflying: 让 N4D7284614 给你介绍他熟悉的妹纸
<N4D7284614> 澳门还无聊...
<N4D7284614> ... ...
 * O0XX 果然
<jiero> freeflying: 呃呃呃。去图书馆呆一天
<freeflying> O0XX: 这个靠谱
<N4D7284614> 卧槽... 怎么这两句话说的这么寸!
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 米高梅不好玩吗?
<freeflying> N4D7284614: 米高梅是啥
<Destine> N4D7284614, 12    imadper                +AOiotv (op) [modified 1y 40w 4d ago]这是你。
 * N4D7284614 我家电视里天天播放米高梅的广告啊
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 大赌场
<N4D7284614> Destine: 昂... ...
<N4D7284614> Destine: +AOiotv是啥?
<O0XX> freeflying: 话说yujie现在是他司开源的大leader?
<Destine> 你的op权限。
<Destine> N4D7284614, 我就不给你贴我的啦。
<N4D7284614> Destine: 这么长... 我以为是+o而已...
<N4D7284614> Destine: 乖
<N4D7284614> freeflying: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=ysWvvSbD1h2ar9vwFxCLKVm86leV4ekIAW5THD3u93j7aHxBZj5oD1aMBtE55N6tGdtQ8pA0PTNTNccETbseY_
<alvin_rxg> Title: 澳门美高梅_百度百科 (@ baidu.com)
<Destine> N4D7284614, 乖。
<freeflying> O0XX: 是啊
<freeflying> N4D7284614: 屌丝没钱啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 升的真快。。。
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 你这句话说的我好伤心...
<freeflying> O0XX: 羡慕啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 我认识他的时候他还在中标做小leader
 * N4D7284614 卧槽... 我呆不下去了...
<O0XX> freeflying: 哎
<freeflying> Destine: 把imaper的降级了
<Destine> freeflying, 他。。。已经降不下去了。
<jiero> N4D7284614: 是么。
<N4D7284614> 我现在已经是个看机房的小杂兵了啊
<freeflying> Destine: 谁弄的啊
<O0XX> N4D7284614: 恩，你离登基不远了
<Destine> freeflying, 你猜？在我要回来F之前谁在捣乱？
<freeflying> Destine: 我的居然被降成这样
<Destine> freeflying, 你么？你的没什么问题啊？
 * N4D7284614 还在, 放心了
 * O0XX 这些为非作歹的都有城管加持...
 * O0XX 我这么奉公守法的。。。
<N4D7284614> O0XX: 我可是好市民啊
 * O0XX 成天被城管碾压...
<N4D7284614> O0XX: 我在这个频道里已经很低调了.
<N4D7284614> O0XX: 我不在线的时候, 大部分人都拼不出我这个名字来
<jiero> N4D7284614: ... 因为你总是换换换。
<jiero> 、我能记住 imadder
<N4D7284614> jiero: 你们拼我的名字, 基本也拼不对啊
<O0XX> jiero: ...
<N4D7284614> <freeflying> Destine: 把imaper的降级了   <jiero> 、我能记住 imadder    没一个对的啊
<N4D7284614> 看我多低调.
<O0XX> jiero: 他名字很好记的... 哎，妈的，破
 * jiero 故意的。。。
<jiero> 你们竟然。。。
<O0XX> N4D7284614: ^^ 知道为啥我没拼错过吧
<jiero> imadder 多么好记呀。
<N4D7284614> O0XX: ...
<jiero> N4D7284614: 改名吧。
<Destine> N4D7284614, 我也觉得挺好记得~
<N4D7284614> jiero: 我改的还少啊?
<N4D7284614> Destine: 你现在闭上眼, 然后敲出我现在的nick来?
<jiero> N4D7284614: 吧 imadper 改成 imadder
<Destine> N4D7284614, 我干嘛要记你现在的nick啊。。。
<freeflying> N4D7284614: 澳门真心无聊
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 澳门赌和嫖都合法了啊
<freeflying> N4D7284614: 几个集中的地方都是你刚刚说的MGM这种
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 那是你没去过 N4D7284614 常去的地方
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 还无聊....
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 你看他就不觉得无聊
<freeflying> N4D7284614: 威尼斯，金沙城
<N4D7284614> Destine: .. ..
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 或者去看各种搏击比赛
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 去呆湾？
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 大陆的没那么刺激.
<jiero> freeflying: 去酒吧。
<freeflying> jiero: 早过了那年纪了
<N4D7284614> jiero: 酒吧醉没意思了.
<N4D7284614> 最没意思了
<freeflying> N4D7284614: 最近有啥可玩的信用卡啊
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。。
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 问 HeyManHey 啊.
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 不玩了。。。
 * jiero 到现在都只有一张。
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 你都世界卡了
<Destine> freeflying, 你都有世界卡了？
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 也没啥好的了...
<freeflying> HeyManHey: 不如我们来玩信用卡吧，人家玩得好的一年都能几百万进账
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 对啊, 拿着你的世界卡去打高尔夫去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我都没肿么用
<Destine> 只有signature的表示自己果然是屌丝。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 没几个中国人在上面
<HeyManHey> gfrog: 你也世界卡了？
<freeflying> N4D7284614: 打高尔夫不用卡我也能去啊
 * N4D7284614 只有招行金卡...
 * HeyManHey 拜
<N4D7284614> freeflying: 哦, 当我没说...
 * jiero 表示 我什么都没有
<gfrog> haroldwu: 啥世界卡？
 * jiero 表示我这些都不懂。
<freeflying> Destine: 世界卡也是屌丝卡德
<Destine> freeflying, 土豪，一边去。
<freeflying> HeyManHey: 中信IHG联名的白金卡居然硬性年费
 * gfrog 土壕的世界我们不懂
 * HeyManHey 不懂
<Destine> freeflying, IHG用用不就回来了么。
<freeflying> Destine: 中信现在没我申请不下来的卡，但又如何，改变不了我屌丝的本质
<Destine> freeflying, 尤其是你这种出差多的。。。
<freeflying> Destine: 他们白金的不免年费
<Destine> freeflying, low。。。你哪里屌丝了。。。
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 去搞黑白菜
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 无限次的pp卡
<freeflying> Destine: 屌丝啊
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 出差舒服
<freeflying> HeyManHey: 我有无限的龙腾卡，一次都没用过
<HeyManHey> N4D7284614: proc, sysfs, devtmpfs, devpts这几个哪些是需要bind
<HeyManHey> mount的？
<Destine> freeflying, 我貌似有2次。。。
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 你都不去贵宾厅啊？
<freeflying> HeyManHey: 黑白菜是中行的吧，他们不给我卡，连个ETC都不给我
<N4D7284614> HeyManHey: proc sys 需要
<Destine> 你们这些有钱人。
<N4D7284614> HeyManHey: 剩下的随即吧
<N4D7284614> 随机
<freeflying> HeyManHey: 我机场的国航狗卡更好使啊
<freeflying> HeyManHey: 不过这回中行拒我卡我也恶心了他们一下
<freeflying> HeyManHey: 死活让他们给我退资料回来
<freeflying> HeyManHey: 然后他们让网点得人找我，只要我填上公司名就给我下卡了
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 哈哈哈
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 赶紧搞个个体户当当
<HeyManHey> freeflying: 肯定各种卡随便下
<freeflying> HeyManHey: 能把中行搞到这种程度也不错了
<freeflying> Destine: IHG下稍微靠谱得现在起码得是IC了，你这种富豪一定要住indigo
 * HeyManHey 话说还没住过IHG的酒店。。。
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 安装ORACLE 没反应，请教大侠 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468264 执行反馈： oracle@djklhm-H61MXE:~/database$ ./runInstaller 正在启动 Oracle Universal Installer... 检查临时空间: 必须大于 80 MB。 实际为 104757 MB 通过 检查交换空间: 必须大于 150 MB。 实际为 4035 MB 通过 检查监视器: 监视
<^k^>  ─> 器配置至少必须显示 256 种颜色。 实际为 16777216 通过 准备从以下地址启动 Oracle Universal Installer /tmp/ …
<freeflying> HeyManHey: CP现在感觉都和如家差不多了
<freeflying> HeyManHey: 上上周末用积分换了徐州的CP，体验极差
<Destine> freeflying, 我都很久很久没有住过酒店了也。
<freeflying> Destine: 这才是真正土豪
<Destine> freeflying, 不是啊，我不出差啊，我一个engineer position的我出什么差啊。
 * jiero 没住过酒店 -神把我放进一个，好新奇。
<freeflying> Destine: 话说我也是engineer啊
<cherrot> 有谁用过 fluentd 这个log工具么？ written in Ruby & C
<N4D7284614> cherrot: 我没用过
<HeyManHey> N4D7284614: 诚实
<N4D7284614> HeyManHey: .
<Destine> cherrot, 木有。
<cherrot> 好吧 看来要自己挖坑自己埋了 lol
 * yunfan 想买个魅蓝note 可有C记的告诉我 后续是否有ubuntu提供？
<happyaron> 唉，Ubuntu local events 已经名存实亡了
<freeflying> happyaron: 你们C社员工自己都不组织
<happyaron> freeflying: 以前都是我在组织好伐
<happyaron> freeflying: 从你手里接盘以后丢不出去了
<freeflying> happyaron: 跟马克反应啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 这事应该列入C社员工的KPI里区
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在也不大方便组织
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在不按KPI评
<happyaron> Destine: 你不就是找人把blueT的创始权限抢了么，为啥不好意思说呢。
<happyaron> lol
<Destine> happyaron, 那你要是觉得是抢了我也没办法。
<happyaron> 15:10 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 16    Destine                +AFORefiorstv  [modified 1w 1d 1h ago]
<happyaron> Destine: 做loco contact的话，承担起需要做的事撒
<happyaron> 我的身份不方便组织啥活动了，以上
<Destine> happyaron, 我在做啊，起码现在频道里不会出现权限无缘无故被人偷偷去了的事情啊。
<happyaron> Destine: 我没有无缘无故，你每次找huahua加，我都会和他商量
<happyaron> Destine: 只不过你从来都不愿意回应罢了
<Destine> happyaron, 呵呵，你商量到把人家的f去了啊，挺好。
<happyaron> Destine: 还有你做啥了呢
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯，要不然人家多尴尬
<Destine> happyaron, 呵呵，那人家怎么总是不知道啊。
<happyaron> Destine: 说说你给最近一年给ubuntu china local做了啥
<happyaron> Destine: 这个不是你编造就可以的了
<happyaron> Destine: 今年一年你已经说了多少谎来埋汰我？
<happyaron> Destine: 我听到好多了
<happyaron> Destine: 不要太过分
<freeflying> Destine: 香格里拉注册会员就会送水果
<freeflying> Destine: 这个不错啊
<Destine> happyaron, 你爱听什么听什么去。
<Destine> freeflying, 酒店？
<freeflying> happyaron: 啥时候帮我搞个ubuntu phone呢
<Destine> freeflying, 我还是不住啊。。。
<freeflying> Destine: 是啊
<happyaron> Destine: 给 freeflying 个面子，这个话题到这里，你自己心里清楚就好
<Destine> happyaron, 呵呵
<happyaron> freeflying: 我们现在只有tech lead手里有
<happyaron> Destine: 说呵呵是啥意思，你自己清楚。
<happyaron> Destine: 没理请闭嘴。
<freeflying> happyaron: 那帮我买个吧
<Destine> happyaron, 呵呵
<happyaron> freeflying: bq的还是魅族？
<HeyManHey> happyaron: bq你也能搞到？
<freeflying> happyaron: 魅族啊
<happyaron> HeyManHey: 不知道，我只能问……
<happyaron> freeflying: 还是得先问，之前一直没碰phone的事情
<freeflying> happyaron: 我要个电信版的
<happyaron> freeflying: 估计开始没有电信版吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 魅蓝不是有了吗
<N4D7284614> 不会有电信版的吧?
<happyaron> freeflying: 说实话我现在都不知道跟魅族合作的是哪款。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 没去关注，但可以去问撒
<N4D7284614> happyaron: 两款.
<freeflying> happyaron: 帮我去问问吧
<N4D7284614> 这个频道里有phd组的啊, 你们直接问就是了啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<happyaron> N4D7284614: 哪两款？
<N4D7284614> happyaron: 一个一直在弄的mx4
<N4D7284614> happyaron: 一个是后来添加的升级版meilan
<happyaron> mx4竟然真的在弄。。。
<N4D7284614> happyaron: ... 我靠, 你火星来的吧?
<N4D7284614> happyaron: 上次的sprint你果然是纯玩的
<happyaron> N4D7284614: 我知道的比非C社员工还少
<N4D7284614> happyaron: 对啊, 因为device sprint你光顾的吃龙虾了啊!
<happyaron> N4D7284614: 我们部门只关心mir及以上的app兼容性啥的。。。
<happyaron> N4D7284614: 去boston吃大龙虾~
<N4D7284614> chihchun_afk: 出来辟谣拉
<N4D7284614> HeyManHey: 刘晓国的csdn地址是啥?
<HeyManHey> N4D7284614: blog.csdn.net/ubuntutouch
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu手机专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET (@ csdn.net)
<N4D7284614> HeyManHey: 赞.
<HeyManHey> N4D7284614: 么么哒
<N4D7284614> 我发现千人斩不在, 频道都没乐趣了啊...
<N4D7284614> BuMangHuo: .
<happyaron> N4D7284614: phi 好玩不
<N4D7284614> happyaron: phi是啥?
<happyaron> intel phi
<N4D7284614> happyaron: 哦, 你说intel phi啊!
<N4D7284614> happyaron: 没听说过
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 跪了
<N4D7284614> happyaron: 平身!
<happyaron> 艾玛
<happyaron> N4D7284614: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xeon_Phi
<^k^> ⇪ : Xeon Phi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<N4D7284614> happyaron: 不看. 不好玩
<happyaron> lol
<N4D7284614> happyaron: 推荐给你: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/416156619/
<^k^> N4D7284614: ⇪ Fruit of the BIg Girl' 11 Pack Boyshort 鲜果布衣葫芦娃+蛇精+蝎子+爷爷+穿山甲少女内裤*11条 $9.47 直邮中国$12.65 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<happyaron> N4D7284614: 适合你
<HeyManHey> happyaron: 你都要玩phi了？
<happyaron> HeyManHey: 嗯，刚被砸到
<HeyManHey> happyaron: 赞
<happyaron> 还没到手
<happyaron> 估计要年后了
<HeyManHey> happyaron: 这也行，那东西不便宜吧..
<happyaron> HeyManHey: $125 加运费
<HeyManHey> happyaron: 几个计算节点的？
<happyaron> 31S1P
<HeyManHey> happyaron: N4D7284614 switch_root会清空root,对不？
<N4D7284614> HeyManHey: 不知道..
 * N4D7284614 困
<jiero> happyaron N4D7284614 适合你们。
<jiero> 鲜果布衣葫芦娃+蛇精+蝎子+爷爷+穿山甲少女内裤 丫丫
<jiero> Xeon Phi 3100 will be priced at under US$2,000. Oh.
<jusss> palomino|working: 看过her 2013没
<jusss> "　但是这部电影里，在升华了这个部分让我觉得男猪女声是我爱你你爱我但是操不了彼此但是不操胜有操。可是导演也很聪明，为了不至于被吐槽，他又把真实的一面展示出来了：这个只是个program，你在用，别人也在用，你跟声音系统相爱，无数的人也跟你一样，几百几千个男人跟你一起share这个完美的声音情人。you are not the one, 你只是一个程å
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/review/6479271/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 意淫的最高境界。就是我爱你你爱我然后我们都操不了彼此但是不操胜有操 (她 影评)
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: gnus mew rmail mu4e 那个比较好用在windows上？
<Chaos`Eternal> 一个都没有用过。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 我现在用的是Wanderlust
<Chaos`Eternal> 但是也只是稍微用了用
<N4D7284614> jusss: mu4e就别想了, mu4e自己不下载邮件.
<gebjgd> 现在谁在用awesome?
<gebjgd> awful.util.spawn的bug如何解决
<jusss> N4D7284614: 那gnus mew rmail windows上哪个好用
<N4D7284614> jusss: 不知道.
<Chaos`Eternal> 下载邮件我都是另外用imap sync之类的东西的
<tryit__> N4D7284614, $(LD)默认的-L是啥？咋检查
<N4D7284614> tryit_: 不知道啊...
<tryit__> N4D7284614, 纠结，链接时找不到socket库，话说ubuntu下这玩意是哪个包？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我觉得也是 : 你们有没有觉得斗地主中的小鬼比2虽然大一点,但是比2还没用。 因为小鬼一下别人就肯定下大鬼,你下一张2别人还不敢下大鬼。 有木有这样觉得的童鞋请举手！
<jusss> no news is good news...
<jusss> 运行gnus给了这样个提示
<N4D7284614> tryit__: 难道不应该是-lc, 然后默认就有-lc?
<tryit__> N4D7284614, 不晓得
<tryit__> N4D7284614, 刚问你那个问题找到了
<N4D7284614> tryit__: 昂...
<tryit__> N4D7284614, /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*
<N4D7284614> tryit__: 熬.
<freeflying> 你们还下载邮件？
<freeflying> 我劝都是web
<palomino|working> 手机上web太累 freeflying
<palomino|working> 还得靠imap
<freeflying> palomino|working: 手机上原生Gmail啊
<palomino|working> 公司邮箱还得imap呀... freeflying
<jusss> palomino|working: K-9 ?
<Chaos`Eternal> 那个还是可以gmail啊
<TreeTop> 手机上outlook也是免费的
<freeflying> palomino|working: 我司邮箱就是gmail啊
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<freeflying> 话说现在的outlook也不错
<freeflying> 我主要用cloudmagic
<gebjgd> freeflying, tb多好用
<gebjgd> freeflying, 还web
<freeflying> gebjgd: thunderbird?
<jusss> gebjgd: tb的界面不好
<N4D7284614> HeyManHey: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6645b821jw1eozqdt085nj20hs0dcwfw.jpg
<gebjgd> freeflying, jusss 表示很好用
<freeflying> gebjgd: 估计你没用过gmail
<chihchun> 问魅族是想买手机吗？
<jusss> gebjgd: 不喜欢那个layout message pane,然后去掉，发现点邮件必须要双击，这多操蛋
<gebjgd> freeflying, 用的就是gmail
<HeyManHey> N4D7284614:?
<gebjgd> freeflying, 全是用tb收
<N4D7284614> chihchun: 魅蓝有ubuntu touch的嘛?
<gebjgd> jusss, 就爱双击
<N4D7284614> HeyManHey: 是哪儿被优化了?
<jusss> gebjgd: 不喜欢那种分屏的，不分屏了吧，还得双击才能打开邮件，就这点体验就差了
<gebjgd> jusss, 这才是我爱的体验
<gebjgd> jusss, 所以表示很满意
<jusss> gebjgd: 你没事喜欢双击，特殊
<gebjgd> jusss, 必须双击  单击的都要改成双击  才舒服
<jusss> 今天看her 2013,里面的未来操作系统太简洁喜欢了，没有任何工具栏 panel乱七八糟的，整个屏幕就一个符号在闪，语音控制
<jusss> 工具栏 面板之类的应该去掉
<gebjgd> jusss, 那是你的口味
<gebjgd> jusss, 像我这种就喜欢任务栏图标的人  必须tint2 铺上10多个icon
<jusss> gebjgd: 你果然是天朝出来的
<gebjgd> jusss, 和天朝出来不出来没有一毛钱关系
<gebjgd> jusss, 我在的公司  软件必须有systray
<gebjgd> jusss, 客户要求
<jusss> gebjgd: 本来没多大点屏幕然后贴满了各种小广告
<gebjgd> jusss, 什么广告？
<gebjgd> jusss, 你以为你在用win啊
<gebjgd> jusss, Linux想有广告都没有
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，我去研究透明计算了，国家进步奖在等着我
<tryit__> nyfair, 上海？
<jusss> nyfair: 这个透明计算能让马赛克透明吗？
<jusss> gebjgd: windows media player设计的就很漂亮
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 隐藏文件不能隐藏了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468265 系统里面的的“.”开头隐藏文件都不能隐藏了，使用了Ctrl+H隐藏之后，重新打开又显示出来了，不胜其烦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 水墨禅 — 2015-02-06 16:48
<jiero> what is not in life.
<dabu6> 讲中文
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求救！安装输入法后，重启无法进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468266 装了搜狗输入法，之前还因为搜狗输入法需要安装fcitx 安装的时候，没有报错。重启，就起步不起来了！ 输入密码后，一闪就返回！ 控制台还可以进入，密码没有错误！ 环境变量应该没有
<^k^>  ─> 问题，sudo vim这些都可以使用， 那个home目录下的XAUTHO文件删除了，也没有效果 查看log文件，就在aut …
<gebjgd> 太赞了
<dabu6> -.- 哪赞了
<gebjgd> dabu6, 周5 当然赞了
<jiero> gebjgd: its like everyday.
<gebjgd> jiero, 放屁
<jiero> gebjgd:  everyday is workday, also holiday
<TreeTop> 还有两小时周末 /)^3^(\
<jusss> 在搜狐上看了一集42分钟的美剧缓冲了1个多小时没完
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下goagent的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468267 ubuntu环境14.04 是在win7下配置好的goagent，已经测试，能访问墙外。。 然后直接拖到ubuntu下，sudo python proxy.py用的。 设置了全局代理。。（代理是选择手动，然后https么？？） ubuntu下还要改app.yaml么？？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 510426762 — 2015-02-06 21:46
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 怎么按照新的adobe flasher啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468268 看视频总是崩溃 我去下载了yum文件，用rpm按照出错 rpm -i adobe-release-x86_64-1.0-1.noarch.rpm rpm: RPM should not be used directly install RPM packages, use Alien instead! rpm: However assuming you know what you are doing... warning: adobe-rel
<^k^>  ─> ease-x86_64-1.0-1.noarch.rpm: Header V3 DSA/SHA1 Signature, key ID f6777c67: NOKEY error: Failed dependencies: /bin/sh is needed by …
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:23
<jusss> 好安静
<TreeTop> 安静得怕了么 :P
<October21> jusss: 你倒是很勤快哈
<jusss> October21: 怎么勤快了
<October21> 开个玩笑而已
<October21> 周末了嘛
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 刚才不小心删了些文件，差点win8挂了，吓死我了
<jusss> 后来发现虚惊一场
<jusss> 重启下就没问题了
<October21> win的使用的问题太复杂，我都没心思弄了
<jusss> 今天一天试了6个邮件客户端，最后还是选择了gnus
<jusss> mew装不上就没试
<jusss> rmail不支持imap没试
<jusss> mu4e自己不能下载邮件，没试
<October21> 你是邮件的重度用户吗？
<jusss> 我是UI的重度用户
<jusss> 我对界面很关注
<jusss> ofan: bla :)
<jusss> hoxily1: 晚上好
<hoxily1> 你好啊
<eve_ouyang> jusss: 好热情:P
<jusss> eve_ouyang: :)
<gebjgd> gnus界面？
<gebjgd> 这叫关注
<pity> Ubuntu Phone 发布了
<happyaron> pity: 魅族？
<pity> happyaron: 好像在英国发的呢
<happyaron> bq被
<happyaron> bq呗
<pity> happyaron: 嗯
<pity> omgubuntu: Bq phone goes on sale in Europe next week, but to "qualify" to buy you have to play a game...
<pity> happyaron: https://twitter.com/rpadovani93/status/563696704432930817
<happyaron> 嗯
<pity> happyaron: 多少钱啊？
<happyaron> 上面写是170欧
<pity> happyaron: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone 这个页面我没看到价格呢？
<^k^> ⇪ w: Ubuntu on phones | Ubuntu
<happyaron> pity: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/02/06/bqs-new-aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu-edition-the-smartphone-that-puts-content-and-services-at-your-fingertips/
<pity> happyaron: 呃，中国的啥时候上市？
<happyaron> 不知道
<happyaron> 问问 chihchun
<pity> chihchun: 中国的 Ubuntu Phone 啥时候上市？
<kaio> 我想要 MGS 的 IPHONE 殼
<kaio> 可是被炒到很貴
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: musicbox
<gebjgd> knownbad: github musicbox
<knownbad> Oh yeah?
<knownbad> Archlinux 有上了 rolling release 新闻。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么新闻
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我又不需要滚动
<gebjgd> knownbad: 莫非你还在用arch
<knownbad> 没。
<knownbad> 用着 Linuxmint.
<knownbad> 只差了 Linuxmint Debian intallation 还没 encryption 要不就直接上 Linuxmint Debian 了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: mint不好用  还不如直接*ubuntu
<knownbad> 要稳定 Mint 还是比 Ubuntu 保守点。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没觉得  反正我不用默认的de 所以很稳定
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用xfce lxde也很稳定
<knownbad> 用着 Cinnamon 需要 bluetoot support 又不想烦。
<knownbad> 想用 LXQT 当成熟时。
<gebjgd> knownbad: bluetooth?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和发行版有毛关系
<happyaron> 妈蛋，anjuta 里用 glade 打开界面文件就奔溃
<happyaron> 难怪没人写gtk程序
<gebjgd> happyaron: 你才知道
<gebjgd> happyaron: 新的glade都不能打开老的glade文件
<happyaron> gebjgd: 第一次用，为了尝试修个bug
<gebjgd> happyaron: 渣一样的东西
<gebjgd> happyaron: 直接改xml吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: glade倒是能打开ui文件，但是没在集成环境里看不到signal
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那xml文件用的是数字表单，恕我脑子没那么快
<gebjgd> happyaron: 所以gtk应该死掉
<gebjgd> happyaron: qt无敌
<knownbad> Integration 嘛。
<happyaron> integration 毛儿
<happyaron> 就该死……
<knownbad> 说的是 bluetooth integration...
<gebjgd> happyaron: 所以不要帮忙改bug
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接blueman就是了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 等着 LXQT general release.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 受不了那lxqt的界面 不好看
<happyaron> gebjgd: 准备丢给别人了
<knownbad> 试过和 Pulse 整合有瑕疵。
<happyaron> knownbad: KDE
<happyaron> knownbad: KDE是正道，*box太残暴
<knownbad> 有个 Chromebook 马力低些。
<knownbad> 好了得出去下。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 别这么说 openbox好用的很
<gebjgd> happyaron: tint2太好看了没办法
<happyaron> ...
<knownbad> 我也喜欢 openbox 但是在 Cruchbang! 下的。
<knownbad> 超好使但桌面就一般。
<knownbad> 那时鼠标都少用了。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 你配置好了wm 和policekit 会好用的不得了
<gebjgd> happyaron: kde 还是笨了些
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • rtcwake 唤醒后不能正常进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468270 使用rtcwake -m disk -s 3600，使机器进入休眠状态，并设定在3600秒后唤醒。 一个小时后，机器是唤醒了，但是停留在grub菜单，grub菜单的倒计时没有了，必须手工按一下会车键才行。 很奇怪。这grub平
<^k^>  ─> 时开机都是自动倒计时，这使用rtcwake唤醒咋就不能倒计时了呢？ 试了几次都是这样的。 统计信息 …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于脚本按顺序执行的一个问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468271 我有两个脚本 1.sh, 2.sh 必须要等1.sh执行完才可以执行2.sh。因为1.sh终端输出量太大，所以就用 nohup sh 1.sh 1>/dev/null 2>&1 & , 我想把它们两个写入母脚本中，但这样写： nohup sh 1.sh 1>/dev/null 2>&1 & 2.sh 肯定不
<^k^>  ─> 会按顺序执行。哪位大神帮个忙？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2015-02-07 8:47
<sulit> ^k^: 早
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • git 如此乱码，已搜索大量解决办法，但仍未奏效，求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468272 下面的图是git log -p 输出的，请大神指点，我用的freebsd，不过我觉得系统是相通的 git.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 sulit — 2015-02-07 9:51
<sulit> 我发现我发错板块了
<sulit> 各位大爷
<sulit> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=468272
<^k^> ⇪ : git 如此乱码，已搜索大量解决办法，但仍未奏效，求解决办法 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: sulit
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题 buffer error
<sulit> 早上起来，开开胃
<^k^> sulit, 10:06 新年快乐 : 10.58天 
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  10:30
<sennn> 給大家拜個早年!
<sennn> 汗,沒人理我
<roylezzzz> sennn: 红包呢？
<sennn> roylez, 沒有!
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • hdmi 没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468273 新入手一台电脑， 连接HDMI后没有声音， 使用板载的声卡没有问题。 alsamixer显示如下：2015-02-08_665x415_scrot.png Code: feng >>> aplay -l **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]   Subdevices: 1/1  
<^k^>  ─> Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice …
<roylez> sennn: 没红包你还来
 * stardiviner 有没有人用高清投影仪代替电脑屏幕的阿？请问对于小字体的显示效果怎么样？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 婚外情 : "新婚的激情已经消退了。"甲对乙诉苦。"那干吗不来点刺激的,比如说婚外情什么的?"乙对甲建议。"如果我妻子知道了怎么办?""这都什么年代了,直接告诉她不就得了。"于是甲回到家中对妻子说:"亲爱的,我想一次婚外情会使我们更爱对方的。""快放弃这个愚蠢
<^k^>  ─> 的念头吧,"妻子说:"我已经试过了－－根本就不灵！ "
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu-server14.04.1安装后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468274 在HP ML150的服务器上，已经将RAID设置删除，ubuntu-server14.04.1安装后无法启动，感觉是grub无法启动，不知如何解决。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 slush — 2015-02-07 12:58
<CyrusYzGTt> 电费
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/18494.html 查了,是个男孩 : 一对恋人去登记结婚。"做过婚前检查吗?""查过了,他房子、车子都全了。""我是说去医院。"女青年脸红了,小声回答:"查了,是个男孩。"
 * jusss watchmen 2009 看过最棒的一部超级英雄的电影
<KAO_> watchmen 博士太逆天了
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 罗夏，是一个真正在里面是维护正义的人
<onlylove> jusss: 你试过用grub4dos引导debian没
<jusss> onlylove: 没有，只用过grub2
<jusss> grub2-pc
<onlylove> 昨天#debian让我用grub2，oftc的#debian-next也让我用grub2……
<onlylove> 这群人……
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥不用grub2?
<onlylove> jusss: 我怕grub2把win7的软激活给覆盖了
<jusss> onlylove: 不在硬盘上安装grub2,安装到U盘上，我现在就是这样，我也怕grub2不识别win,
<KAO_> 不过唯一吸引我的就是飞船里H的那场戏
<onlylove> jusss: 擦，我进系统还要先插优盘？
<onlylove> jusss: grub2可以识别win，但是我那机器改过bios
<jusss> KAO_: 是很棒，那场h戏，其他电影有这么好的h戏的推荐几部？ :)
<KAO_> 我上次到找到了色戒的那场H，也很棒
<KAO_> jusss: 夜枭是最人性化也是最讨喜的，而且他的战斗服比原作好看，看起来没那么胖,事实上除了罗夏的墨迹面具以外，夜枭的制服是唯一电影比原作好看的，维特和丝灵的制服都很糟糕
<onlylove> jusss: 我上次用force装的，然后update没发现软激活的windows
<jusss> KAO_: 01:37 我剪切下来了，要不
<KAO_> 我这边有，上次微信上有人给我发了
<jusss> onlylove: 双系统就别装grub2了
<jusss> KAO_: 厉害
<KAO_> 最近阿里巴巴的股票跌的，我们老板现在已经哭死了
<KAO_> 他刚买进的时候是90多快100的样子
<jusss> KAO_: 现在看完一不错的电影就喜欢把里面的片段和音乐剪切出来
<KAO_> 我最近看的就是美国狙击手和模仿游戏
<KAO_> 模仿游戏真的很棒
<jusss> 模仿游戏没出bd还
<jusss> 我也很期待这部电影
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，我这不问你grub4dos么
<jusss> 2014最值得期待的2部电影，已经看完一部星际穿越，就差这一部了
<KAO_> 我是在acfun看的，高清版的
<jusss> onlylove: 没用过，你问happyaron
<jusss> onlylove: 我的建议就是grub2装u盘
<happyaron> 没弄过
<happyaron> 我现在都尽可能单系统
<KAO_> 不过其实图灵在现实和电影里对于同性恋身份的怀疑和纠结相反
<jusss> KAO_: dvd画质吧，web-dl出了？
<KAO_> 不知道，我没注意
<KAO_> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1665916
<^k^> KAO_: ⇪ 【中字】《模仿游戏The Imitation Game》中文字幕精校版@阿尔法小分队 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<KAO_> 你可以看看去
<^k^> KAO_: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<jusss> KAO_: 以前看过一篇文章，从vi和emacs之争，扩展到了 c和lisp 图灵和丘奇
<onlylove> jusss: 就是worse is better和better is better
<onlylove> jusss: 一个是小而美，一个是大而美
<onlylove> jusss: 一个是unix 一个是lisp machine
<KAO_> 嘛嘛，怎么说呢，其实C和lisp没可比之处，各有长处，c其实就是人看得懂的机器码，而lisp是机器能执行的数学运算
<jusss> onlylove: lisp真的很棒，你也学学吧，学了lisp印象最深刻的一点，再也不用为取变量名烦恼了，什么rm mv之流的都得换成remove move
<jusss> lisp里的变量名真的是给人看的
<jusss> 再也不用什么骆驼峰那种奇葩丑陋的变量命名了，
<jusss> 看lisp里面的名字，一看就知道是干啥识得
<KAO_> Lisp 最大的优势，我觉得是统一了程序和数据
<KAO_> 而且lisp确实很适合快速开发
<onlylove_> jusss: 据说当初机器键盘太硬，敲手指疼
<onlylove> lisp这么牛，为啥现在还是小众语言
<jusss> lisp的优势多了， 函数式 面向语言 元编程
<jusss> continuation
<jusss> closure
<jusss> 动态作用域
<KAO_> 键盘不舒服的话可以试试静电键盘
<KAO_> 其实lambda演算衍生出来那一堆语言都很强的
<jusss> scheme好像就不是纯lambda了，cl倒是
<jusss> scheme的环境 environment
<jusss> onlylove: 学了Lisp后，实现一个功能，会先一堆小功能，然后最后组合实现一个功能，在命令式语言里，很少这样写
<jusss> lisp变种太多，每个解释器都是一个lisp变种，没有通用库，流行不起来感觉就是因为这点吧
<jusss> 那些标准rxrs cl的还有，标准库太少，而且还都不遵循
<jusss> mit-scheme chez-scheme dr.scheme 3门scheme里面的socket调用函数都一点不一样
<KAO_> Lisp其实是不得不依赖宏的。宏在lisp的代码复用中如此重要，是因为lisp本身没有partial apply和function curry，抛开编译期和执行期扩展的差距，大部分宏只是个不需要类型检查的higher-order function
<jusss> clisp sbcl 各种cl的，也不一样
<jusss> 读取 编译 运行
<gebjgd> 这里谁在用awesome 而且还是debian testing或者ubuntu上的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4V1I2m5KIMbrMAADay00Rf9sAALq5AG6inMAANrj843.jpg 唉,今天在街上溜达了一圈都没有看见美女~
<jusss> j
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 17:06 新年快乐 : 10.29天 
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 【求助】华硕的本子装了win8.1+ubuntu14.04突然关机后开不了机了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468275 昨天在win8.1的系统的基础上安装了Ubuntu14.04 结果昨晚运行的时候就自动关机一次 于是马上开机发现开不了机 电源键就是按一下亮一下就灭了 于是让笔记本休息了一
<jiero> 直到昨天我才发现此案，RIME具有语义流这种可以连续输入句子的模式。
<jiero> 还是没用过搜狗拼音。
<cherrot> roylez: webrick 好用不
<jiero> cherrot 开发一个自动从特价网站上下载需要的特价信息的工具吧。
<cherrot> jiero: 应聘smzdm的时候再说
<yunfan> 在杭州 网吧里都觉得无聊
<jiero> cherrot: 应聘的时候你要是搞这个直接将你除名
<cherrot> jiero: 这不就是开发个给他用的扩展
<jiero> cherrot:  有好多网站呀。这个工具是什么值得买 超集。
<jiero> cherrot 因为我觉得 smzdm 太慢了。 quanmama.com 里看看。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 券妈妈-券妈妈优惠券网,券妈妈,卷妈妈,劵妈妈,妈妈券,quanmama,券妈妈优惠券 (@ quanmama.com)
<yunfan> jiero: 这些网站你们都是从哪里发现的
<jiero> yunfan:  搜索引擎
<jiero> yunfan: 找一次就能看到好多。
<jiero> yunfan:  现在能用的我知道4个 smzdm.com shihuo.cn quanmama.com mgpyh.com    cc cherrot
<alvin_rxg> Title: 什么值得买 | 优质产品网购推荐_中立的消费决策平台 (@ smzdm.com)
<jiero> yunfan:  你做？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机virtualbox安装ubuntu14.04登录不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468277 各位高手，本人第一次安装ubuntu14.04，在登录页面输入账号、密码后就停在一个初始界面上不动了，鼠标能移动，右击没反应！！！这是什么情况啊？？？ 这个论坛图片不能发吗？ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 panqunjun — 2015-02-07 17:45
<jiero> yunfan:  毕竟是有很多东西能屯就屯，有时间交换别的东西。最好能发邮件提醒。
<cherrot> jiero: 可以写个浏览器扩展
<jiero> yunfan: 我昨天随意一想，做杀戮机器人太容易了。杀人机器结构太简单了。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  就好象全世界什么不能用来杀人一样，只要想。几乎啥材料都能杀人。。。
<jiero> cherrot:  浏览器扩展？ 我首先想到的是知道想要什么，等特价，然后输入进去等待，然后一堆规则筛选。  筛对了，或者类似的可疑的。就发信息给用户。这些浏览器扩展就可以了呀。
<alpha080> jiero: 你要用浏览器杀人啦？
<jiero> alpha080:  杀人的方式，手机都能操控，
<jiero> alpha080: 分析些 移动检测+人脸检测+自动装填弩箭。
 * alpha080 alpha080轻轻地从jiero的胸口拔出火狐，不屑地说道：“少年，图样图森破，出来混，就不能用IE当武器。”jiero不甘心地说：“我师傅说IE6是武林至尊！”
<jiero> alpha080: 没看懂。
<alpha080> jiero: 你的方法太复杂了，nokia + 硝酸甘油就可以啦，便宜又廉价，而且是个人就会操作～
<jiero> alpha080:  呃。你要一次性的？
<alpha080> jiero: 便宜而且能批量生产，是个挨踢民工就会用，这不好吗？
<alpha080> jiero: 而且还是范围杀伤，你那是单体伤害
<jiero> alpha080:  我说的是自动化的啊。 或者你的意思是？做个手机样子的炸弹，一开就爆炸？
<alpha080> jiero: 给nokia发个短信，然后就。。。
<jiero> alpha080:  我说意思杀戮机器人。不需要人操控的。
<jiero> alpha080: 你那个还需要发短信
<alpha080> jiero: 群发短信阿～
<alpha080> jiero: 谁说要自己发短信了
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。你要去将炸药安装到手机上。
<jiero> alpha080:  手机自己移动？
<alpha080> jiero: 那好把，来个无人机吧
<yunfan> alpha080: 甘油要小心自己中招
<stardiviner> /test/
<stardiviner> *bold font*
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 兄弟、女人论 : 为兄弟两肋插刀,为美女插兄弟两刀。兄弟如手足,美女如衣服,谁穿我衣服我砍他手足；美女如衣服,兄弟如手足,谁动我手足我穿他衣服！！！
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 19:42 新年快乐 : 10.18天 
<adam_magic_pack> R帅不在, 闪
<alvin_rxg> 你不在，我不在，你不在，我不在……
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本上lxqt无法调节屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468279 笔记本上lxqt无法调节屏幕亮度。一直都是最大亮度。打开控制面板，发现调节亮度那里全部是灰色。 Fn+快捷键也无法。 PLASMA-DESKTOP就可以。ENLIGHTENMENT虽然无法用快捷键调节，但是还可以用Bar上的
<^k^>  ─> 按钮调节。 求问，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 laughing_chyn — 2015-02-07 20:05
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 为什么现在很多语言都留着goto,但是几乎没见过用goto的？
<jiero> 有人收我的 44 鞋 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00ICYMKZO?psc=1&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00 吗？
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【Toread 探路者】 Toread 探路者图片 Toread 探路者价格 Toread 探路者 TREKKING 男 溯溪鞋 TFEC81668-F13C44 浅中灰 44 价格:￥ 239.00
<onlylove> jusss: 因为滥用goto被批是坏习惯
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 留着应对极端情况。
<jiero> 大学
<CyrusYzGTt> 中庸
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 早餐、午餐和晚餐 : 从第10个生日起,约翰就上了寄宿学校,孩子们不但在那里学习,还在那里吃饭睡觉。 到寄宿学校一星期后,他给父母写信:"亲爱的妈妈,亲爱的爸爸:这所新学校,我觉得很好。我有许多朋友,老师们也不坏。不过,请立即寄来一袋食物——在这里,我们只能
<^k^>  ─> 吃到早餐、午餐和晚餐。"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 更新python 2.7.9之后 goagent 无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468285 arikee@RainMan:~$ cd .GoAgent/local arikee@RainMan:~/.GoAgent/local$ python Python 2.7.9 (default, Feb 7 2015, 21:30:46) [GCC 4.9.1] on linux2 Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information. >>> arikee@RainMan:~/.GoAgent/local$
<^k^>  ─> python proxy.py please install python-gevent arikee@RainMan:~/.GoAgent/local$ sudo apt-get install python-gevent [sudo] password fo …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 更新python 2.7.9之后 goagent 无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468286 arikee@RainMan:~$ cd .GoAgent/local arikee@RainMan:~/.GoAgent/local$ python Python 2.7.9 (default, Feb 7 2015, 21:30:46) [GCC 4.9.1] on linux2 Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information. >>> arikee@RainMan:~/.GoAgent/local$
<^k^>  ─> python proxy.py please install python-gevent arikee@RainMan:~/.GoAgent/local$ sudo apt-get install python-gevent [sudo] password fo …
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 23:19 新年快乐 : 10.03天 
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-08
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice 4.4 (& Later) PPA http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468288 目前 libreoffice 的 ppa 已正式更新到 4.4.0.3了。Ubuntu的使用者，可以用下面简单的程序升级： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install libreoffice 其他有关LO 4.4的讨论，请参
<^k^>  ─> 阅： http://www.libreofficechina.org/thread-821-1-1.html 以下是我们使用LibreOffice 4.4.0.3的一张截图（右边的sid …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • exit退出终端失效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468290 今天突然发现用exit退出终端失效了，也没有报错，如附图所示。请各位高手指教如何修复。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangdawei.hit — 2015-02-08 8:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pgeIZBzxAABMspDKTlwAALrDAE9S7QAAEzK074.jpg 这两美女真会找地方拍照啊
<{ToT}> 早安
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 稀世之宝 : 古玩店里,一位顾客问:"这支左轮手枪是哪个年代的?""先生,这是稀世之室。"店主人说,"它是古罗马帝国时代的。""可是。没听说过古罗马人有左轮手枪呀。"顾客说。店主人说:"正因为没有。先生,所以它才是稀世之宝。"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 无线连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468292 大家好，我是ubuntu新手，昨天装的ubuntu14.04, 我家里有无线热点，但是ubuntu却不知道怎么连接无线，在编辑无线的时候，添加WI-FI，SSID填写的是无线热点名称，这时可以保存，但是填写BSSID后，保存按钮变灰了，就是无
<^k^>  ─> 法保存。 请教如何连接无线网络啊？ 非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Real man — 2015-02-08 11:19
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.10 64位可用的minidwep-gtk包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468293 ubuntu14.10 64位可用的minidwep-gtk包 统计信息: 发表于 由 soik — 2015-02-08 11:58
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 寻求高手相助修改一段js代码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468296 自己修改了一段html代码,原代码如下: Code: <style>.pl .tindex1{padding:5px;width:90%;border:1px solid #CCC;background:url(http://bbs.asiaidc.net/static/image/postbg/2.jpg);line-height:28px} .pl .tindex1 h3{margin-bottom:10px;padding-left:0;border-bot
<^k^>  ─> tom:1px #ccc dotted;text-align:center} .cl1:after{clear:both;display:block;visibility:hidden;height:0;content:"."} .cl1{zoom:1} .li …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助，ubuntu1404 没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468297 sudo alsamixer 默认的是HDA Intel HDMI，F6切换到HDA Intel PCH，各种调节重装还是没的声音。 2015-02-08-121036_651x354_scrot.png 2015-02-08-121049_648x348_scrot.png $ sudo aplay -l ------------------------------------------------------------------------
<hoxily> jusss`: 好？
<hoxily> jusss`: ollydbg会不会用？
<jusss`> hoxily: 不会
<hoxily> jusss`: 我想把Plants_Vs_Zombies_V1.0_Plus_9_Trainer_By_KelSat.exe这个程序的音乐提取出来。
<hoxily> 70,656 字节
<jusss`> 没这么干过
<jusss`> 我以前也想从某个程序里提取一段背景音乐，好几年前，后来还是直接在网上搜到了那段音乐
<hoxily> jusss`: http://img.vim-cn.com/01/ec49719ba2e3173eff8662f9769afc93bca55b.png 这是截图
<^k^> ⇪ : image/png
<jiawei> <lishuo>chen:这是测试信息
<jiawei> 你好
 * jusss` 刚看完“昨日肉身陨灭，明天统领世界”这部电影，没那么差一拉
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • [已解决]，ubuntu1404 没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468297 sudo alsamixer 默认的是HDA Intel HDMI，F6切换到HDA Intel PCH，各种调节重装还是没的声音。 2015-02-08-121036_651x354_scrot.png 2015-02-08-121049_648x348_scrot.png $ sudo aplay -l -------------------------------------------------------------------
<^k^>  ─> --------------------- **** PLAYBACK 硬體裝置清單 **** card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0] 子设备: 1/1 …
<jusss`> "人工智能的生死之恋"
<zpc> 大家好
<^k^> zpc:点点点. 13:18 新年快乐 : 9.45天 
<zpc> 还没有新年呢
<jiero> zpc 什么历法的新年？
<jusss`> hoxily: 用烟盒里面的锡纸包住手机，手机还会有信号吗？
<zpc> 有信号
<hoxily> jusss`: 不抽烟，所以不知道。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吴莫愁,要不要这么搞呀 : 导师问:你们都是如何踏上中国好声音这个舞台的? 吉克隽逸说:我是从四川凉州的山里走出来的。 哈尼族小王子说:我是从云南的寨子里走出来的。 阿密丝女孩说:我们是从台湾的山里走出来的。 吴莫愁说:我是从电视机里爬出来的。 吴莫愁你又赢
<^k^>  ─> 啦！
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • cairo-dock 周围的黑色背景如何去掉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468300 cairo-dock 周围的黑色背景如何去掉 统计信息: 发表于 由 c33630569 — 2015-02-08 14:56
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • Centos脚本帮忙改写成Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468301 我完全不懂ubuntu，Centos的脚本写好了，想写Ubuntu但是不懂。找大神帮忙改写 脚本目的是挂载CDrom，然后读取里面的ip.txt信息，根据ip.txt(每次ip.txt内容会不一样)里面的信息修改root密码和网卡信息。 ip.txt里面的信
<^k^>  ─> 息是92.64.75.37|255.255.255.0|92.64.75.254|8.8.4.4|8.8.8.8|j9ewo3kes|0|0|0|0|0|0|0 这个是我Centos的脚本，求改写成Ub …
<pocmon> LWQQ是不是又不能用了？
<gfxmode> 啊啊 4s装上colloquy了 正在试用
<jiero> 不知道干什么。
<myth5> 有没有人知道如何删除无效的应用程序图标？/usr/share/applications里没有相关的信息
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qEiIFiIhAADfxGcqtgEAALrOwPMW0kAAN_c446.jpg 这老板应该是收假钱收怕了
<NewbiePig> join /#bioinformatics
<NewbiePig> join #/ubuntu
<NewbiePig> join #/ubuntu
<NewbiePig> join /#ubuntu
<cuihao> 囧
<dchxcrow> äætime
<dchxcrow> time
<dchxcrow> test
<^k^> dchxcrow:点点点. 17:38 新年快乐 : 9.26天 
<dchxcrow> ä不是很对啊
<dchxcrow> 哦
<dchxcrow> 没有人么？
<dchxcrow> 没人么？
<dchxcrow> 么？
<dchxcrow> 么
<dchxcrow> 还是不行啊
<yanbo_> 哈
<dchxcrow> 人好少啊
<gebjgd> mengfei52307: 有请主持人 梦非
<mengfei52307> 汗
<mengfei52307> 梦飞
<mengfei52307> ^_^
<gebjgd> mengfei52307: 猛非
<gebjgd> mengfei52307: 猛飞
<mengfei52307> 好久没怎么上Irc了，现在人明显少多了啊，以前好多人吹牛逼
<mengfei52307> 现在都没什么人了，都到qq群了
<gebjgd> mengfei52307: 谁说的
<gebjgd> mengfei52307: 今天是周日  周日休息不吹牛逼
<gebjgd> mengfei52307: 周1到周5是吹牛逼的
<dchxcrow> 可以吹
<gebjgd> mengfei52307: 现在qq还能用
<gebjgd> mengfei52307: 包子帝上台之后封了多少东西
<dchxcrow> 为什么不能用qq
<gebjgd> mengfei52307: qq被费了n个了
<onlylove> 到qq群的，我就呵呵下
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 弱智才上qq
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 好久不用了倒是真的
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • MYSQL 5.1.73设置到别的目录后总是无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468303 我是在ubuntu 10.04上用apt-get install mysql-server来安装好的，安装后看了一下版本是5.1.73，默认是可以启动的，但我想换一个目录，于是把/var/lib/mysql/mysql目录复制到/hydata/mysql/mysql/，但发现竟
<^k^>  ─> 然无法启动，提示以下错误： 150208 17:17:52 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled. 150208 17:17:52 [Note] Plugin 'Inno …
<dchxcrow> 情人节又要到了
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 1年多不上了  锁号码锁的厉害
<dchxcrow> 要买东西了
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 再linux下？
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: linux下不是一用就锁么，我早到不用了
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 从2008年到现在就没有过win
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 不是 能用 去年用的时候就老锁号码  还是webqq
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 那你太强了。那MAC OS呢？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 用mac的是智商问题
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 家里没有烂果子的产品
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: ....
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 转载：到底谁在捍卫我们的隐私？OpenSSL的真实故事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468305 前几天，在朋友圈看到转来的原发于“界面“关于OpenSSL和开源项目的“隐形战友”一文。开始觉得不过是炒冷饭，“心脏出血”这个OpenSSL严重漏洞，从去年（2014）4月初被公众知道
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 全部linux化了么？用的什么发行版？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 我老婆 父母都是
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: lubuntu 自己用openbox
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 那真强，居然还感化了其它人
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 不需要感化  他们直接用就是了  没有用win的需求啊
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 你以为人在朝内？
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 话说ubuntu phone出来了
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 2008到现在  你算算多久了
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 不需要
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 手机上有android
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我父母确实在朝内
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 这个倒是，不在天朝，选择多点
<gebjgd> onlylove: 他们用Linux也没有问题
<dchxcrow> 大家觉的ubuntu phone怎么样啊
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 看应用
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 没有销量，开发者会给作么？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 不知道
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 所以还是用android
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 我还想搞一个来玩玩
 * alvin_rxg 需要玩游戏的，所以还是要带 win 的
<alvin_rxg> 排除游戏，我用 linux 也没啥压力。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你玩的游戏又不是什么大作  坚守win干嘛
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: lol 之类的还是要 win 的…… 虽然可以 PlayOnLinux
<dchxcrow> 话说处理word之类的，怎么解决的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等啥时候 hybrid graphics 有了flawless 的转换了，再用 linux
<alvin_rxg> 不需要 word
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lol?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛不dota2？
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 我的机器算是好的了， word 编辑个稍微长点的文档，卡死。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dota 难度高雅
<dchxcrow> 你们原来都对word没需求啊
<alvin_rxg> *呀
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 自己没需求，不代表工作的时候没需求… 反正啥要带回来的，我全部是 pdf
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 练啊
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 谁用word啊
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: n年不用了
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 至少9年了
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: word 而且版本之间很崩溃的。教授用 2007，别的学生用机器有的 2010，有的 2013……然后在这编辑的，到那边还得再适配一下……那格式崩溃的
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 直接TeX
<dchxcrow> 公司不用word么？
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 合规的公司，必须不用 word……不然你发给客户的 word 文档就好看了 :D
<dchxcrow> 在学校灵活一点，写论文都用latex,但是公司里不能用啊
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 再加上我刚说的， 2007, 2010, 2013 这几个版本在格式上不一定兼容的
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 公司用毛word
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: 内部文档啊
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 那也得 word 编辑完了，换成 pdf 转发吧
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: 公司不是统一IT的解决方案么？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 显然不是  说明你需要换公司
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: 对啊，那还是要先word
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 我们自己选os  而且文档都是pdf
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 不需要
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 你们直接TeX写PDF么？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: libreoffice也一样
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 反正我所有的个人文档超过10页就上TeX
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 程序员  我又不要求写那么正规的文档  如果写直接libreoffice
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 个人文档好处理，
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 如果公司让你不满意  为什么不跳槽呢
<alvin_rxg> 我们实验室是来个人了，他的机器装的是最新的……所以我们教授的是最旧的……
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 哦，其实还好，word只是一小部分，写代码的时候也是ssh到服务器的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们实验室还是在用office win?
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 病
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 还ssh 有git
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 机械的虚拟实验室，别这么在意
<alvin_rxg> 为什么都 ssh 过去写代码……而不是 local 的写完了 git 过去？
<dchxcrow> 信息安全红线，远程上的服务器，代码不能外传
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 用git和安全有什么冲突么
<alvin_rxg> 谁能保证…… ssh 过去的代码不会泄露……
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 公司解决方案问题了吧
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 公司的it好弱啊
<alvin_rxg> 我以前最喜欢干的就是 ssh reverse ...
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 央企吧
<dchxcrow> 我们的it很弱是真的
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 果然  所以就是没有it
<dchxcrow> 话说现大gmail被搞的彻底不行了啊
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 没有感觉 肉翻的好处
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 7.8 怎么彻底打造成Mac OS X主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468306 debian 7.8 怎么彻底打造成Mac OS X主题 谷歌百度了一篇，全是说UBUNTU的，这货我又不喜欢。尝试UBUNTU的教程，无法进行下去。没见DEBIAN相关的帖子。 统计信息: 发表于 由 c33630569 — 2015-02-08 18:36
<alvin_rxg> 论文不想写……下星期得交了…
<dchxcrow> 什么论文？毕业还是会议什么的
<alvin_rxg> 毕业论文
<dchxcrow> 哦。。。。。
<dchxcrow> 我当初也是，不想写
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我老婆正在痛苦中
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 二胎咩？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 写论文啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 写到第二章了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我已经20页了，原定计划是写60页的样子…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦…… Einleitung 还是 Motivation 的结束了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你才写了20页？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 咋的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 至少100页
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我老婆写了25页了 还没算目录
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没必要，我只是在那边开发个软件而已，没啥理论性的研究的
<alvin_rxg> 没东西写啊，只有流水账
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: 上图
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: qt相当的好用啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我都用它把公司的软件重写了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gtk那不是一般的渣
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: http://uploadpie.com/hOPC7
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那不一样，c 和 c++ 区别很大的还是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是 是gtk渣
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那要在 c 的基础上开发那么多的一套东西，总是比 c++ 难的吧。各种错误处理都够呛的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看什么东西了 还是c++的结构好
<alvin_rxg> 那是的
<onlylove> 你们不考虑皈依python邪教么
<gebjgd> onlylove: 以前的程序就是pygtk
<onlylove> gebjgd: 可以用pyqt嘛
<gebjgd> onlylove: 渣一样   脚本也就是胶水
<alvin_rxg> 对不起，我只写过 cocoa 的界面
<gebjgd> onlylove: pyqt的软件效率很低
<gebjgd> onlylove: 脚本语言是胶水不是砖头
<gebjgd> onlylove: 干活还是要c/c++
 * gebjgd 给小孩做中午饭去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 鼠标看不见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468307 大家好，H81的主板、核显。lbuntu14.04的系统，鼠标能用，但是看不见，请问鼠标该怎么找回来 统计信息: 发表于 由 solid — 2015-02-08 19:32
<dchxcrow> 这个时间莫有人了么？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 纯吐槽贴 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468308 从12.04 升级到14.04 原本nautilus 自带的F3 分屏功能去掉了，据说是因为在平板上这个功能不好用！！ 但是作为一个软件开发者 这个功能很实用的。 为何维护者就不能在Desktop版本上开放这个功能呢？ 再有 修改keylayout的功能
<^k^>  ─> 也找不到了？？ 这又是为何呢。 虽然论坛上又其它方法可以修改但是太繁琐了,用户体验在哪里? 统 …
<jusss> roylez: blabla :)
<jusss> Guest68502: l好名字
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: bla
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ lol
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋还没飞升仙界
<Guest68502> 懒得改
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我修魔
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那怎么还没飞升魔界
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我被封印了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我现在加入三体教了，废除一切玄幻
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 需要找人帮你解封不
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 不需要了，我决定废除修为，转 科幻了， 欢迎加入三体教，
<jusss> onlylove: 把Sasha Grey送过去帮他解封
<jusss> onlylove: 你邮箱多少，我没事骚扰你
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • SMplayer字幕文件显示不了字体颜色代码，请问如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468310 怎样才能让播放器识别代码，经历过的童鞋能否解答一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 stephchow — 2015-02-08 20:50
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 三体教是毛？
<onlylove> jusss: 就冲你这句话，就不能给你
<Guest68502> 邪教吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 搜索 三体
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 三体 地球往事 ，三体 黑暗森林 。 三体 死神永生
<Guest68502> 又是玄幻小说
<CyrusYzGTt> 科幻小说
<Guest68502> 重来不看小说只听小说
<CyrusYzGTt> 三体貌似准备被拍电影
<Guest68502> 宝莱坞？
<CyrusYzGTt> 中国
<CyrusYzGTt> 三体也被翻译英语版本出售，，
<Guest68502> 估计要被拍成烂片
<jusss> Guest68502: 绝对烂片
<jusss> 国产每一个好片
<jusss> s/每/没
<Guest68502> 美剧的蝎子网络看起来真实吗
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我前两天看了一个垃圾小说，蓝晶/血珊瑚写的，梦幻泡影，看过没，超垃圾
<jusss> Guest68502: 纯扯淡，一点都不真实
<jusss> Guest68502: 还敢自吹智商超200，如果真超200了，那还那么2b呀
<Guest68502> 哪些地方扯蛋了？
<jusss> 第一集就扯淡
<jusss> 你要是智商超200了，怎么还会被美国大兵抓住，
<onlylove> jusss: 智商不代表一切
<Guest68502> 对啊黑客在家里被抓还叫黑客吗
<Guest68502> 200时说他成年以后的智商
<onlylove> 黑客家里被抓的又不是没有
<Guest68502> 小时候还没有200智商
<jusss> onlylove: 家里被抓的黑客智商没超200
 * MSErgo4K 困
<tracyone> 三体不可能通过审核吧
<jusss> Guest68502: 就算成年之后，更不符合逻辑，智商超200，随便炒点股票外汇之类的就财产富裕了，那还用当小修理工
<tracyone> 它描述的是一个受人类暴政(文革)侵害的人对人类的复仇，我才看完第一本
<Guest68502> 那是别人想要的生活智商200的想的和正常人不一样
<Guest68502> 美剧讲黑客的好像只有蝎子吗？
<jusss> Guest68502: 第一集最不符合逻辑的就是那个机场的软件自动升级，都多少年了不升级，不可能吧，还有难道机场就没IT部门，而且机场的IT部门还不知道按C-c可以中断什么什么的
<jusss> 还有那个Gnome2, 智商超200的人用gnome2, kde和gnome3的用户该不干了，还有怎么考虑win和osx的用户
<Guest68502> 美国官场和中国一样一样的什么都不会的就去当官，而且机场的IT部门还不知道按C-c可以中断什么什么的
<jusss> 本来我就觉得这部剧奇葩，完全不像美剧，后来发现投资人原来是杨澜夫妇，就不觉得奇葩了
<gfxmode> 树莓派新版的性能高了好多 手痒了
<Guest68502> 以前百度过树梅派没看懂是用来干什么的是微型计算机吗
<jusss> 21岁之前家里都没有电脑，我如果是00后多好，电脑这么便宜，几百就能买一台
<jusss> Guest68502: 是个arm的可携带的东东，类似OLPC
<jusss> 都说RMS用的键盘比他的OLPC贵多了
<Guest68502> 印度好像在生产廉价电脑几百块的
<jusss> onlylove: 你同事有用win8 intel平板的没？真的可以装正常的软件？还能玩游戏？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊，我看他们测试都是用的ipad
<onlylove> jusss: 还真没见win8的
<onlylove> jusss: 大概太小众了，人测试都懒得做
<jusss> onlylove: win8还小众？
<jusss> onlylove: 不是wp8
<onlylove> jusss: win8的pad不小众？
<jusss> onlylove: ios真的那么好？那么多软件?
<jusss> onlylove: jd上面的win8的pad号称可以打LOL，各种台式机上能装的软件，pad上都能装
<onlylove> jusss: 能装有毛用
<onlylove> jusss: 没键盘鼠标，还有那渣渣性能
<onlylove> jusss: 孩子，清醒一点
<Guest68502>  /quit
<jusss> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/1166329.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 【昂达V975w四核】昂达（ONDA） V975W英特尔四核win8平板电脑 2G 32G 9.7英寸2048×1536Retina视网膜屏 正版windows8.1 白色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<jusss> onlylove: 键盘鼠标可以外接
<jusss> onlylove: 想玩时就插上键盘鼠标，看电影时就当平板，台式机上能做的，这个如果也能做，多好，以后也不用背着笔记本了，拿个这个平板就行了，多好
<onlylove> jusss: 看下微软的苏菲
<onlylove> jusss: 有些事不是你想象的那么好
<jusss> onlylove: 啥，微软还出卫生巾？
<jusss> surface ?
<jiero> onlylove:  Android 有没有功能白名单？比如禁止除默认工具之外一切读通讯录？
<onlylove> jiero: 你问google去
<lainme> jiero: 需要第三方软件吧
<jusss> 我发现我看了十几部美剧在最近2个月
<jusss> 在追 不死法医第一季 康斯坦丁第一季 吸血鬼日记第六季 初代吸血鬼第二季 超感神探第七季 破产姐妹第四季
<jusss> 期待 penny dreadful第二季 铁杉丛林第三季 美国恐怖故事第五季 fargo第二季 奔腾年代第二季
<jiero> lainme:  第三方软件一般也没有白名单制度。只有黑名单哈~
<kandu> jusss: 生活大爆炸哪儿有看呢?
<jusss> kandu: 生活大爆炸第一季看了几集就弃了，和英剧it狂人没法比，你如果问哪有能看的，就去rarbg.com还有海盗湾下吧，优酷不知道有没有，如果你有firefox for android，可以上优酷直接下mp4格式，都不用看广告，也不用插件
<alvin_rxg> Title: Rarbg.com Rarbg Index page (@ rarbg.com)
<jusss> 最近3天看了3部电影 her 2013  the watchmen 还有德普的“昨日肉身陨灭，明天统领世界，人工智能的生死之恋”
<jusss> her的里面那首the moon song很棒，导演写的词，the wathcmen里面的太空舱里的h戏很棒，德普的这部戏，没亮点
 * jiero 不觉得生活大爆炸好看，根本看不懂，毫无意思。我对科幻没兴趣。
<happyaron> jiero: house of cards
<jiero> happyaron: 不理解。
<jiero> happyaron:  看我的破微信签名，稍微一个谎言就骗倒我。
<jusss> happyaron: 对，纸牌屋不错
<jusss> 还有血族第二季
<hoxily> jusss: http://keksi.chaos.fi/defilus/defilus%202002/quazar%20-%20funky%20stars%20%20%5Bdefilus%20mix%5D.mp3 原来是叫这个名字
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 长度=2.93 MiB ; type=audio/mpeg
<jusss> hoxily: 我一点这个链接，我的wmp直接播放了，好神奇
<hoxily> jusss: 这个更接近些，http://www.itingwa.com/listen/16218
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ funky stars - Quazar,funky stars在线试听,纯音乐,MP3下载 - 听蛙纯音乐网
<kandu> jusss: 哦，我也听别人说 it狂人比大爆炸好看。多谢推荐
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 打主人也要看狗 : 黑狗跟主人出去玩,路上,一伙流氓突然窜了出来将主人打了一顿。 黑狗愤怒无比,于是红着双眼将每个流氓都咬了一口,看着流氓们狼狈逃窜的身影,黑狗在后面不停狂叫道:"哼,打主人也要看狗！"
<jusss> kandu: 为什么没有文章介绍Steve Russell一说贡献全给了John McCarthy
<kandu> jusss: 这俩是啥？
<kandu> jusss: 碎叫, 晚安
<jusss> kandu: 第一个写出Lisp的
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-08
<KAO> 大家新年好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男人看女人   : 女人最现实了。婚前,你若不小心一头撞到玻璃窗上,她会紧张兮兮地说:"亲爱的！你没受伤吧?"婚后,你若再发生这种"意外",她虽然一样紧张,问的却是:"我的天哪！玻璃没破吧?"  
<john-what> 大家好
<ubrl> john-what:点点点.  13:23
<john-what> 有人在吗
<ubrl> john-what:点点点.  13:23
<darkduke> happy!!
<darkduke> 就他妈没人吗?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • IOS连接PPTP隔5分钟就掉线  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475166 Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS 自己建的PPTP服务器，用的一键安装脚本： #!/bin/sh apt-get install pptpd echo >> /etc/pptpd.conf echo "localip 10.100.0.1" >> /etc/pptpd.conf echo "remoteip 10.100.0.2-10" >> /etc/pptpd.conf echo "chap-secre
<^k^>  ─> ts" echo >> /etc/ppp/chap-secrets # set username and password echo "vpn1 pptpd 123456 *" >> /etc/ppp/chap-secrets ech …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 开机不能自动联网，每次都要dhclient ethx  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475167 主板是p5k deluxe , 官网下载的驱动只支持2.xx的内核,桌面为gnome 3.12.2，每次都要dhclilent ethx或者 sudo NetworkManager才能联网 ，我想要自动获取IP地址 uname -r 3.13.0-24-lowlatency lspci |
<^k^>  ─> grep Eth* 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 1 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 15.10 无线网驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475168 请教，ubuntu 15.10 系统装完后扫描不到无线网，似乎也没有检测到无线网卡，重装驱动过程中出错，一直装不上，该怎么解决？瑞昱的网卡，具体信息如下： 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor
<^k^>  ─> Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device …
<^k^> 新  大家新年好啊。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475169 嘿嘿，过新年了，祝坛友们，新年快乐！学习（工作）顺利，万事如意。 zz: oneleaf — 2016-02-08 22:39
<genophy> for_all_%新年好啊，各位
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于软件源的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475180 Linux mint每次apt update过程中都会有个extra.linuxmint.com非常慢，还有secure.Ubuntu.com也比较慢，能不能把这两条删除，或者找国内镜像替代 zz: yyws2012 — 2016-02-09 1:21
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 在输入中文时同时出现两个输入框  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475181 Mint 17.3 安装了搜狗输入法，但是在输入时会出现两个输入框，就算切换到别的输入法也是如此，如何解决？ zz: nabor — 2016-02-09 15:20
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 用for语句移动有空格的文件谁会移动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475182 如题， 我最近下载了大概一年的各种电脑杂志，为了显示正在拷贝的文件是哪个， 我写了一个脚本， for mv in `ls *.pdf` do echo $mv mv $mv /compMagazine done 如上的执行之后发现， 对于其中没有空
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 重定向的时候会失去语句高亮谁会解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475183 如题， 最近我在编译一些软件， 其中默认的编译效果是有语句高亮显示的， 这种软件包括，TrinityCore以及Calligra ，一个非常著名的office软件。 但是我有的时候需要把编译的过程导出到
<^k^>  ─> 一个文本里面， 所以我需要用到著名的tee工具。 于是就有了如下的脚本， { time make -j 3 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 我的ubuntu下怎么会有两个smb.conf文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475184 一个在/etc/samba下，一个在/user/share/samba下。 我是直接在安装的时候选文件服务器的时候打的勾。不是用apt-get 安装的也不是源代码安装的。 zz: Smoke1988 — 2016-02-09 18:38
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 什么糖最贵 : 小孩甲:你知道什么糖最贵? 小孩乙:巧克力。 小孩甲:不对,喜糖最贵。我妈妈花了二十块钱才买了两袋,总共十六颗。
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 为何众多发行版都是基于Debian系,而非Gentoo?Gentoo不是号称"元发行版"可以任意打造吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475185 为何众多发行版都是基于Debian系,而非Gentoo?Gentoo不是号称"元发行版"可以任意打造吗? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-02-09 21:26
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • QT能在ubuntu中写EXCEL吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475186 看了下qt有个类QAxObject，说是只能window使的？ zz: nistar90 — 2016-02-09 22:12
<jusss> yunfan: intel baytrail-rt5640 的模块你有吗？
<yunfan> jusss: 没有
<jusss> yunfan: 我在Intel的平板上装了deepin 15.1 找不到声卡驱动
<jusss> yunfan: rt5640
<jusss> 无线网卡的驱动 触摸的驱动都找到了， 声卡的驱动找不到
<yunfan> jusss: intel的我估计问题不大 多半有源码 但是是不是有给deepin的难说 你可以考虑找下 for android的driver源码 看看可能编译出来给deepin用
<jusss> yunfan: 把rt5640的模块插入内核了，还提示"byt-rt5640: ASoC: CPU DAI baytrail-pcm-audio not registered"
<yunfan> jusss: 估计有特殊的
<yunfan> 睡觉
<jusss> yunfan: deepin 15.1是ubuntu的啥版本？
<jusss> wily?
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • h.265(HEVC)编码真给力，转码太费CPU和时间了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475187 用ffmpeg把视频转换成h.265的编码格式后，极大的减小了视频文件的体积，并且画质几乎没降低（我这里转换后的视频画质用肉眼根本看不出区别） 但，转码太费CPU和时间了 （如果
<^k^>  ─> 我有一个好点的 i7或至强处理器，或独显的话，不知道转码的时间会缩短成什么样子？） …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-10
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • debian8 root用户中文显示正常，普通用户为方块乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475188 debian8 root用户中文显示正常，普通用户为方块乱码，网页如此，terminal中空格等字符也是方块。 之前用root将windows下的中文字体复制到/usr/share/fonts中，目前fonts目录
<^k^>  ─> 权限为755。 zz: 85471212 — 2016-02-10 9:37
<ibodi> Happy New Year - ubuntu 14.04!
<PowerKiller> Zhè shì Ubuntu de guānfāng qúdào?
<ibodi> [#Ubuntu-CN] 欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 死人不是我 : 两个砍柴人敲林中小屋的门。 您好。 您好。屋主人回答道。 我们刚才在林中发现了一具尸体,我们担心会是您呢? 甚么样的呢? 跟您的身材差不多。 是穿红色法兰绒衬衫吗? 不是,是深棕色的。 那么说,谢天谢地,他不是我。
<^k^> 新  Deepin • Deepin不是ubuntu的衍生版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475189 将Deepin放在这儿应该是个错误，因为Deepin根本不是ubuntu的衍生版，而是Debian Unstable的衍生版。Deepin早期的版本确实是基于ubuntu开发的，但后来转移采用了Debian unstable分支作为基础。 zz: min2max — 2016-02-10 14:30
<itreallydoesntma> 经常短线，怎样让irc保持连接？
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • [分享]kvm gpu passthrough 建立你的1cpu多gpu平台  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475190 如图是虚拟机的检测结果: gpz.gif cpuz.png 前提： *至少两个gpu，现代cpu一般集成显卡，若是服务器cpu，可以花20在某宝买个二手集显（最好与要pass的显卡品牌不同） *cpu必须支持
<^k^>  ─> 虚拟化 intel vt-d 或 amd vt 实现此有两种方法: 1.seabios 传统bios 2.ovmf efi(显卡bios须支持uefi） …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<stardiviner> 最近还是没有人啊?
<darkduke> 有人嗎?
<stardiviner> darkduke: 没人
<darkduke> stardiviner, 你不是人嗎?
<stardiviner> darkduke: 我就直到你会这么说。。。。
<darkduke> stardiviner, 好吧....
<stardiviner> darkduke: 就我们两个。。。
<darkduke> irc 大不如從前
<PowerKiller2> Wǒ zài zhèlǐ! Zhǐshì yǒudiǎn máng
<PowerKiller2> stardiviner: ^
<stardiviner> ....
<stardiviner> PowerKiller2: awesome
<PowerKiller2> really?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWGziIJc4bAABvWN9PCbIAAMY3QO1TlIAAG9w345.jpg 这,哪里不对,嗯嗯,哪里不对,不对
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问无线网卡驱动怎么安装（Qualcomm_Atheros_QCA9377）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475191 网上下载的但不知道怎么安装 Qualcomm-Atheros-QCA9377-Wifi-Linux-master.zip 这是里面的内容： 2016/01/14 22:31 31 ath10k.conf 2016/01/14 22:31 <DIR> firmware-only 2016/01/14 22:31 1,169 ins
<^k^>  ─> tall.sh 2016/01/14 22:31 1,022 install_for_kernel_4.4-rc2.sh 2016/01/14 22:31 35,142 LICENSE 2016/01/14 22:31 892 PKG …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-11
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 從 Linux 將可以 重新更新 或 升級 Bios 韌體版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475197 http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/upgradi ... 0156.shtml Upgrading Bios Firmware from Linux Systems Pioneered by Dell http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... ates-Linux Dell Moves Forward With Firmware Updating On Linux 以往
<^k^>  ─> 想要重新更新或升級 Bios 韌體 只能從 Windows 進行 現在 開始嘗試從 Linux 也可以重新更新 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qkiIakLaAAB0D45136YAALrFwMsNKwAAHQn602.jpg 一头奶牛竟然用饮料和黄牛换票
<darkduke> 吹牛比 是我畢生的愛好
<darkduke> 還真沒人
<sulit> ^k^:
<sulit> ^k^: 猴
<sulit> ^k^: > joke
<sulit> ^k^: test
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 偷吻 : 一天中午,一位长得动人的小姐,匆匆跑到警察局报案:刚才我在分园散步时,被一个不认识的人偷吻了。 那是个什么样的人? 不知道。 现在是白天,你怎么会看不清?警官又问。 因为我每次被人吻时都会闭上眼睛的。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 加班工作 : 某人向朋友倾诉:有两次我下班回家,看见太太和一个男人搂抱,你说我该怎么办? 我不知道,朋友回答,但你何不试试加班工作?
<sulit>  春节快乐
<darkduke> 我乃神棍
<darkduke> 這裏依舊沒人
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • [首发]Debian 8 Live 光盘增加 EFI 引导和安装到 GPT 硬盘的方法！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475198 Debian jessie Live 光盘增加 EFI 引导和安装到 GPT 硬盘的方法！ Debian 8 的（非 Live）光盘是完全支持 EFI 和 GPT 的，但是 Live 光盘则没有 EFI 引导和安装选项。 我自己辛
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.01怎么升级到16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475200 15.01怎么升级到16.04 zz: wayoca — 2016-02-11 16:48
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.01怎么升级到16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475202 15.01怎么升级到16.04 zz: wayoca — 2016-02-11 16:50
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.01怎么升级到16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475203 15.01怎么升级到16.04？ zz: wayoca — 2016-02-11 16:52
<iamalpha080> Gregg
 * list  he
<Guest8429> Kit
<Guest8429> kk
<Guest8429> jji机器人n呢
<saimazoon> 大家好
<ubrl> saimazoon:点点点.  18:39
<saimazoon> 那时北京时候吗？
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu14lts 博通蓝牙又故障了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475204 自带的博通蓝牙网卡二合一，蓝牙经常性搜不到设备，偶尔又会正常，完全找不到规律，开机会提示bluetooth hci0 ... timeout,无解，怎么办？？ zz: 小天狼星09 — 2016-02-11 17:51
<saimazoon> 大家好
<ubrl> saimazoon:点点点.  19:44
<saimazoon> 在这个网络别的中文频道有没有？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 认 错 : 一天,老爸很生气的问三个儿子说:"谁！是谁把流动厕所推到河里的?" 三个儿子没人承认！于是老爸说了个华盛顿的故事给儿子听！小儿子深受感动,便承认是他干的！反而得到一顿毒打！小儿子哭著问老爸:"为何我说实话还要被打?"老爸很生气的说:"当时华盛顿他
<^k^>  ─> 老爸可没蹲在树上啊！ "
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • ssh被禁止访问，挺贴心的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475207 我现在才发现，在Xubuntu 14.04.3中，ssh服务默认是不允许被“私有IP地址段”以外的设备访问的，挺贴心的 kashu:/tmp$ grep ^[^#] /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny /etc/hosts.allow:sshd: 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 10.0.0.0/8 172.16.
<^k^>  ─> 0.0/255.240.0.0 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 /etc/hosts.deny:sshd: ALL zz: kashu — 2016-02-11 22:41
<saimazoon> i decided it was best not to use my work connection for irc
<saimazoon> so i'm over tethering
<saimazoon> 94.125.182.252  192.168.42.129  255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 usb0
<saimazoon> i had to add a -host route to my routing table for it to work
<saimazoon> shit not here
<saimazoon> 不在这里对不起我看错了
<^k^> 新  华南校区 • 广东石油化工的帅哥美女，来报道下咯  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475208 广东石油化工的帅哥美女，来报道下咯：我就不信广石化就我一个人用Linux zz: myTTYY — 2016-02-12 0:18
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 发一个比较大众的菊花桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475209 比较普通的菊花桌面，哈哈 zz: 阿鲁卡多 — 2016-02-12 7:54
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-12
<michelfei> 一大早就让看菊花，太污了
 * jiero 拜拜年
<jiero> roylez,  主席过年好
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • debian换源后无法用apt-get install安装大部分软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475210 为了安装一些仅为testing和sid提供的软件，修改了一下sources.list，加入了testing。 安装完成后又把sources.list中的testing源去掉，但是就出现 无法用apt-get install安装大部分软件
<^k^>  ─> 的问题 比如安装build-essential 就提示：无法满足某些依赖关系。 zz: okudayukiko0 — 2016-02-12 …
<jiero> cherrot, 过年好 - 开始上班了？
<roylez> jiero: 渣新年好
<jiero> roylez, 乐乐新年好
<roylez> jiero: 现在哪里混呢？
<jiero> roylez, 在家混
<roylez> jiero: 没上班？
<jiero> roylez,  上班也是混
<jiero> roylez, 乐乐你参透的告诉我些 - -
<roylez> jiero: 加telegram
<jiero> roylez, 之前无聊到变成吃货了。。。
<roylez> jiero: 人生的意义不就这么点么
<jiero> roylez, 还有别的运动好多
<jiero> roylez, 所以要锻炼身体，免得做运动不协调死掉
<roylez> jiero: 都他妈是一场空
<jiero> roylez, 嗯。
<yunfan> jiero: 过年怎么过的
<jiero> yunfan,  在家在家在家。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 呵呵
<yunfan> jiero: 你不去白澳？
<jiero> yunfan,  亲戚潍坊有（10人）、 烟台 （？人）、济南（6人）、福建（n人）、广东佛山（n人）、浙江杭州（2人）、美国（？人）、澳大利亚（5人）、新疆（n人）。
<jiero> yunfan, 普天之下皆非我土。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你们家怎么这么多人
<jiero> 上海的亲戚（n+n）。。。
<jiero> yunfan, 远房也算了。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 多远？
<jiero> yunfan, 比如说我姥爷的弟弟、妹妹们的。。。姥姥的妹妹弟弟们的。
<yunfan> jiero: 只是觉得你们几代都人丁兴旺
<jiero> yunfan, 奶奶的兄弟姐妹们和孩子辈分的
<jiero> yunfan, 我祖父母辈都是家里老大。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你们家里有绿教的不
<jiero> yunfan, 没教派，之前，现在有基督
<jiero> yunfan, 东部沿海民族还有绿教?
<jiero> yun
<jiero> yunfan, 绿教几乎都是自然繁衍的吧。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你们山东不就有好多绿教么  你家里不是山东的 ？
<jiero> yunfan, 绿教都是抱团的。
<yunfan> jiero: 也有后来入的
<jiero> yunfan,很少吧。。。
<jiero> yunfan, 我家姥姥是山东本地的。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 那就好  不过山东怪教多啊  比如义和团
<jiero> yunfan,  山东一方水土一方人。。。
<jiero> yunfan, 反正我对山东印象不好啊 - - 对整体中国习惯印象不好。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 那倒也是
<yunfan> jiero: 那你为毛还回来 我看你早晚也要跟 roylez 一样 又回去 来回折腾
<jiero> yunfan,  。。。我没主席那能力
<jiero> yunfan, 你看不出来?
<yunfan> jiero: 但是有亲戚啊 探亲不就过去了
<jiero> yunfan, 骗谁呢。
<yunfan> jiero: 你刚刚不还说 白澳有五人
<jiero> yunfan, 只是这个时间点
<yunfan> jiero: 那就去呗
<jiero> yunfan, 去干嘛。。。
<jiero> yunfan,  可能去两个月
<jiero> yunfan, 住海边吹风。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 我是觉得 就算你喜欢住在国内 还是要拿着白澳的护照在国内混比较好
<jiero> yunfan,  我太懒
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero> 还是无聊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 停电风波 : 在前几天某市需轮流停电,正当要停电的时候,女儿高兴的拿着蜡烛在客厅,母亲问干什么这么高兴?女儿兴奋的说:"等一下可以点蜡烛看电视啊！ "                
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu下常用的客户端代理软件有哪些？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475211 最近使用ubuntu桌面系统，浏览器firefox。想找一款代理上网工具，能够连接到外面的站点，有那位高手给指点下？最好能给点使用说明 。 zz: s1978256 — 2016-02-12 13:53
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu下常用的客户端代理软件有哪些？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475212 最近使用ubuntu桌面系统，浏览器firefox。想找一款代理上网工具，能够连接到外面的站点，有那位高手给指点下？最好能给点使用说明 。 zz: s1978256 — 2016-02-12 13:55
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 神奇 : 第一次进城的乡下人走进一座摩天大楼。他看见一个衣着破旧的老人走进楼梯旁的一个小房间,房门自动关上了。不一会,门又自动滑开,电梯里走出一个美貌迷人的年轻姑娘。乡下人眨着眼睛道:"真神！可惜没把我那丑老婆带来。"
<genophy> 咦，vultr日本的服务器好像也阻塞了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 扎车胎 :     父亲:"我的车胎没气了,一定是有人故意扎的。"    儿子:"爸爸,我知道,一定是楼上王叔叔,他准是嫌您的车放在过道里碍他的事了。"    父亲:"你看见他扎我的车胎了?"    儿子:"没有。"    父亲:"那你怎么知道一定是他?"    儿子:"因为我曾看
<^k^>  ─> 见您嫌他的车放在过道里碍事,也这样偷偷地扎过几回。"
<itreallydoesntma> hello
<ubrl> itreallydoesntma:点点点.  19:02
<itreallydoesntma> bot?
<itreallydoesntma> yes
<itreallydoesntma> hello
<ubrl> itreallydoesntma:点点点.  19:04
<itreallydoesntma> hello2
<genophy> olleh
<itreallydoesntma> hi
<ubrl> itreallydoesntma:点点点.  19:21
<itreallydoesntma> ubrl help
<itreallydoesntma> (@^k^) 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 神奇 : 第一次进城的乡下人走进一座摩天大楼。他看见一个衣着破旧的老人走进楼梯旁的一个小房间,房门自动关上了。不一会,门又自动滑开,电梯里走出一个美貌迷人的年轻姑娘。乡下人眨着眼睛道:"真神！可惜没把我那丑老婆带来。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<darkduke> hellolo
<luckybyron> = = hi
<darkduke> 爲什麼這麼少人說話 現在
<luckybyron> 不是一直没人说话才是正常状态吗？
<darkduke> 難道是我過時了?
<luckybyron> = =
<luckybyron> 我一直是潜水的
<luckybyron> 每次上都没人说话
<luckybyron> archcn和orz比较热闹
<darkduke> 哪還有球意思,潛了
<darkduke> orz是哪裏?
<luckybyron> 这个频道基本是死了
<luckybyron> ##Orz
<darkduke> 看看去...
<darkduke> 也是一片死寂
<luckybyron> 。。。
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Chrome/Chomium浏览器中隐藏的Extensions  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475215 无意中发现一个奇怪的Extensions，因为我自己从来没安装这东西，引起了我的好奇 然后，回想起以前在这里看到的东西，感觉有点纳闷，我从来没安装过这么多的Extensions，有点不得解
<^k^>  ─> …… Code: kashu:~/.config/chromium/Default/Extensions$ ls abjcfabbhafbcdfjoecdgepllmpfceif  fdfdnfpdplfbbnemmmok …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-13
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<itreallydoesntma> hello
<ubrl> itreallydoesntma:点点点.  09:30
<jiero> cleamoon,  现在工作了?
<cleamoon> jiero, 早着呢...
<jiero> cleamoon,  哦你们不实习？
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 笔记本ubuntu双显卡（intel+nvidia）导致风扇狂响和屏幕亮度调节问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475217 如题，配置不低的新dell，想在ubuntu下做开发，装ubuntu15.10，但是偶尔（时不时）风扇狂响，屏幕亮度默认最亮没法调，才知道是双显卡问题，说要关闭独
<cleamoon> jiero, 实习要最后半年呢
<cleamoon> 早着呢
<jiero> cleamoon, 哦。。。你不是94年的么。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 91.....
<jiero> ...
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<massimodong> hello
<ubrl> massimodong:点点点.  12:24
<massimodong> 大家好
<ubrl> massimodong:点点点.  12:24
<darkduke>  我又來了
<PowerKiller2> Nín zài lái? Shénme?
<darkduke> 我是神
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 话 别 : 男:"亲爱的,你一定要早点给我来信,越早越好,不然我要急死的。"女:"放心吧,亲爱的,为了安慰你,昨天我就把信写好了。"
<darkduke> 東正教 教主 與天主教教主 兩神棍 千年來首次會面!!!
<darkduke> 對此有何見解
<darkduke> silence
<darkduke> 邪乎
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • sudo apt-get install lunar-applet 怎么无法下载了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475218 sudo apt-get install lunar-applet 提示错误 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 未发现软件包 lunar-applet 哪里有源啊？ zz: shenyuzhou — 201
<^k^>  ─> 6-02-13 14:51
<Kves> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 龟兔二次赛跑 : 龟兔二次赛跑,乌龟输了,朋友问:兔子没有睡觉?乌龟:他睡觉了！可是我只顾看短信了！
<jusss> gebjgd: 德国佬
<gebjgd> jusss, 干嘛
<jusss> gebjgd: 用过fedora吗？ fedora23是不是用的syslinux不是grub2呀
<gebjgd> jusss, 23应该是grub2
<jusss> gebjgd: 可是我dd它的iso进u盘后，没找到grub文件或文件夹，就只有isolinux.cfg
<jusss> gebjgd: 你说奇怪不
<genophy> 也许安装盘用的不是grub。
<jusss> genophy: 就不是grub...
<jusss> 你见过那个grub用isolinux.cfg做配置文件的，就好象哪个emacs用.vimrc来做配置文件的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<cherrot> jusss: 你dd的安装盘，应该不是用grub启动的
<jusss> cherrot: 所以fedora23的iso就是syslinux启动的？
<cherrot> jusss: 不知道 你自己看呀，我之前都是自己做个grub启动盘然后loopback iso的
<jusss> cherrot: 已经看了,u盘上没grub,只有isolinux, 所以应该是syslinux
<cherrot> jusss: 嗯 为什么要纠结咧？
<jusss> cherrot: 主板比较奇葩只能用32位efi启动，好吧我下了个bootia32.efi,然后在u盘上搞了个ESP能启动了，然后iso是syslinux,我用那个ESP直接进grub2了，然后我用grub2引导syslinux的配置文件？关键是我也看不懂syslinux的配置，要看懂的话就改成grub2的应该也能启动
<cherrot> jusss: sorry this is beyond my scope～ archwiki上瞅一眼吧  竟然不支持efi？ 记得archlinux安装盘很早就资词了
<jusss> cherrot: 64位的iso都支持efi的， 32位的iso貌似都没有 不信你查下就知道了，问题是fedora23用的是syslinux不是grub...
<genophy> 好久没折腾fedora了自从18以后～～～囧。。
<jusss> cherrot: 你grub loopback的u盘分区是啥？ vfat ext2?
<jusss> cherrot: 你这个方法比较省事都不用dd
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 留声机和助听器 : 爱迪生一生取得了1093种发明的专利权,其中留声机的发明使他最为得意。当有人问起,他为什么不发明一种助听器时,他说:"你在过去的24小时内听到的声音,有多少是非听不可的呢?"他接着又说:"一个人如果必须大声喊叫,就绝对不会说谎！ "
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • [求助]Unity启动器设为自动隐藏后就无法弹出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475219 我一开始在VBOX里装UBUNTU，安装客户机增强功能后分辨率可以适应主机，但是当鼠标指针撞击屏幕左侧时，UNITY启动器不能弹出。关闭鼠标集成功能后，虚拟机中鼠标指针竟然消失了
<^k^>  ─> ，但是它似乎还是存在的，因为我用鼠标向左移动一段距离后发现UNITY启动器又能够弹出 …
<saimazoon> hello
<ubrl> saimazoon:点点点.  22:08
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 为什么samba服务器配置了guest ok = yes 还是需要密码访问。系统密码和samba密码必须一样么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475220 [global] workgroup = workgroup netbios name = debian 7 (2).... server string = debian 7 (2).... encrypt passwords = true security = share unix charset = utf-8 dos cha
<^k^>  ─> rset = utf-8 smb password file = /etc/samba/smbpassword [tmp] public path = /root/tmp comment = "tmp" read only = no …
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • C语言二分查找迷糊了,该从哪里跳出循环?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475221 C语言二分查找迷糊了,该从哪里跳出循环? 和大多数例子不同的是,我这里用的是unsigned而非int 和大多数例子另一个更重要的不同是: 这个二分查找函数在查找失败时还兼有返回一个适当
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-14
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鱼不放刺更好吃 : 小童在姑姑家吃饭,姑姑做了鱼给他吃。 小童边吃边说:这鱼真好吃,要是不放刺就更好了！
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于14.04归档管理器ZIP乱码问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475222 关于14.04归档管理器ZIP乱码问题，我已经按下面的办法做了，就是不加我用Unzip命令行解压也不会乱码，问题是无论加不加用归档管理器就是乱码这是怎么回事啊？而且有的加了Unzip命令行解
<^k^>  ─> 压照样乱码。说起来怎么这么绕啊？ sudo gedit /etc/environment 加入下面两行 UNZIP="-O CP936" ZIP …
<Flywater> 有懂图像处理算法的没？急等。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 解决：系统Suspend失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475223 我觉得我还是另辟一个新帖……[url]viewtopic.php?f=126&t=475159[/url] vickycq 写道: 无论是 pm-suspend 还是 systemctl suspend 都提供众多调试选项，也可以在进入待机/唤醒时运行自定义脚本，对捣乱的设备/模块
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu gnome 15.10升级到16.4后无法从图形界面登陆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475225 rt，可以从tty2登陆在startx进桌面，一切正常，但是图形登陆界面一登陆屏幕就闪一下然后返回登陆界面 zz: yyws2012 — 2016-02-14 13:32
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • ubuntu各個版本中的amd是什麼意思  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475226 各位論壇的前輩們新年好，我是一個ubuntu入門者，希望在以後的時間裏和大家一起探究ubuntu的潛能． 這裏有一個疑問想請大家指教一下，在ubuntu的官網上，很多版本名稱中都有"amd"這樣的字樣
<^k^>  ─> ，如15.10 desktop amd64版．難道是這些版本只支持amd的CPU嗎？但是我用的是Intel的ＣＰＵ，也 …
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<PowerKiller2> Shénme? Xièxiè shuàigē?
<PowerKiller2> ^k^: ^
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2smOIAdFwAAB3uPQ6EKQAALrLwFjM3sAAHfQ094.jpg 以前的滑水都弱爆了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 终端出现确定建按了没反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475227 用终端安装软件，安装中人就离开了，回来后系统挂起，恢复后见终端装的软件需要按确定建(按确定同意协议)， 可就是按不了，鼠标点没用，键盘回车也没反应。不知道是不是中途挂起过
<^k^>  ─> 的原因，请问在不重新 安装的前提下如何按下这个确定键？ 上传了图片，见附件。 zz: …
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  19:24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 现在是ubuntu gnome 16.4，想转kde，可不可以不重装。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475228 如果可以，怎么把gnome卸载干净并切换登陆界面为kde登陆管理器 zz: yyws2012 — 2016-02-14 19:24
<ywmy210> 大家晚上好～
<ywmy210> 有没有升级16.04的？
<darkduke> 依然沒人
<ywmy210> 额。
<ywmy210> 都过情人节去了
<darkduke> 可憐我單身狗
<ywmy210> 再这里守着的，估计都能讲一个悲伤的故事。
<darkduke> 獨裁 何時能散去....
<darkduke> 哈哈哈哈
<darkduke> 紅夜 如血,
<darkduke> 有人說了:who fucking cares
<darkduke> 都是賤民 賤命
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 软件中心打不开，一直报错。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475229 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被【卸载】： software-center 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 1 个软件包
<^k^>  ─> ，有 0 个软件包未被升级。 有 1 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。 解压缩后将会空出 2, …
<ywmy210> 扯呼。
<KAO> 大家都吃了吗
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 软件中心打不开，一直报错。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475231 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被【卸载】： software-center 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 1 个软件包
<^k^>  ─> ，有 0 个软件包未被升级。 有 1 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。 解压缩后将会空出 2 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 软件中心打不开，一直报错。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475233 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被【卸载】： software-center 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 1 个软件包
<^k^>  ─> ，有 0 个软件包未被升级。 有 1 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。 解压缩后将会空出 2 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 软件中心打不开，一直报错。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475234 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被【卸载】： software-center 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 1 个软件包
<^k^>  ─> ，有 0 个软件包未被升级。 有 1 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。 解压缩后将会空出 2 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 软件中心打不开，一直报错。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475235 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被【卸载】： software-center 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 1 个软件包
<^k^>  ─> ，有 0 个软件包未被升级。 有 1 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。 解压缩后将会空出 2, …
<Flywater> happyaron: 在吗？
<Flywater> happyaron: 给你的163邮箱发了封邮件，希望你可以看一下。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 从gnome转到KDE，删除gnome时在新立得把gnome相关分类下的包全部删除还是得留一部分？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475236 如果要留一部分，需要留哪些？ zz: yyws2012 — 2016-02-14 21:06
<johnlearn> hi guys
<johnlearn> 有人在吗？我需要一个帮助?
<johnlearn> 我有一台旧电脑，显卡是nvidia fx5500，3.16的内核不支持nvidia显卡的 173.14xxx驱动了吗?
<gebjgd> johnlearn: 安裝的時候內核後面加
<gebjgd> nomodeset=1
<johnlearn> 只能使用自带nouveau
<gebjgd> 沒有n卡
<gebjgd> 3.16內核
<gebjgd> 這是什麼版本的Ubuntu
<johnlearn> 我换好几个版本了，现在是 ubuntu 14.04
<gebjgd> 1404都3 18了
<johnlearn> debian7 可以安装173.14xxx驱动 debian8就不能安装 debian8是3.16.0-4
<gebjgd> 恩 我用的就是Debian 8
<gebjgd> 不過我沒有n卡
<gebjgd> A卡用戶
<johnlearn> A卡比N卡好吗？在linux下？
<gebjgd> 我這裡全是A卡
<gebjgd> Debian8
<gebjgd> 新老都有
<johnlearn> 我从debian6～8都有，debian6我做路由了
<gebjgd> 我的raspberrypi都是debian8
<gebjgd> 升級啊
<johnlearn> 原来的一台老联想amd4000+
<gebjgd> 我2006年的msi都在用debian8
<gebjgd> 3A
<johnlearn> 没办法按8以上的，主板报警直接！得重刷BIOS
<johnlearn> 联想的这个是定制机
<gebjgd> 聯想只能買tp
<johnlearn> 2006的得是865左右的板子吧？
<gebjgd> msi出的第一款AMD機器
<johnlearn> 我还有块865PE，MSI白金版
<gebjgd> 筆記本
<gebjgd> 陪小孩畫畫
<johnlearn> 哦，是这样。MSI不错，很耐用
<johnlearn> 用 mypaint 吗？显卡还能跟上吗?
<gebjgd> 我是說畫畫
<gebjgd> 我女兒在邊上
<johnlearn> mypaint 就是画画的啊，用触摸版
<gebjgd> 沒說拿那台機器
<johnlearn> 你很忙
<gebjgd> 等你有了小孩一樣忙
<gebjgd> 我是對n卡沒興趣
<johnlearn> 我也有小孩了，今年8岁
<gebjgd> 所以一直A卡 抽遊戲都問題不大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你又上线了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 柏林好么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • echo 花括号问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475241 我的系统是 Ubuntu 14.04.03 这两天在学 shell，发现 echo 非常好用，但在使用大括号时出现点问题： Code: ➜  ~ echo {1..10} 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ➜  ~ echo {z..a} {z..a} ➜  ~ echo {Z..A} {Z..A} ➜  ~ echo {a..z} {a..z} ➜  ~
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-06
<lishoujun> 早
<Paktu> 早
<iMadper> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7218.html 小明与老虎 :     有一天,小明去非洲玩,却被土人捉走了,当地的土人把小明绑起来吊在树上,另一端则固定在离小明有一段距离的地上,并在绳子下方有一根点燃的蜡,如果蜡烧断了绳子,小明就会掉下来,而且下面刚好有一头老虎,唉
<^k^>  ─> ！小明应该如何为自己解围呢?
<onlylove> iMadper: 壕求送3880
<claw-obese> iMadper, MangHuoEr 早
<onlylove> claw-obese: 小妹妹求送cherry 3880
<claw-obese> onlylove, 我一个用四百块钱键盘的用不起 Cherry
<onlylove> claw-obese: 我都用电脑送的键盘的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我自己都在用笔记本自带键盘啊
 * onlylove 每次放假回来，总是忘带键盘，总要适应一阵子笔记本键盘
<onlylove> 其实是键盘太沉了……
<claw-obese> =。=
<iMadper> onlylove: p50自带键盘挺好的.
<claw-obese> onlylove, 有没有钢板的键盘啊，买一个呗
<iMadper> claw-obese: 原厂的都没有钢板吧.
<iMadper> onlylove: 过年几天, 还背回去, 何必
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是背回去，压根就没在北京
<onlylove> iMadper: 丢在家里桌子上
<claw-obese> =。=
 * claw-obese 羡慕还有家里桌子的人
 * onlylove 求个便宜的87红轴
 * claw-obese 我回家就只剩一张床能睡了
<onlylove> claw-obese: 你家穷到没桌子啦？
<claw-obese> onlylove, 是啊
<claw-obese> onlylove, 玩电脑只能蹲床上或者蹲沙发
<onlylove> claw-obese: 只剩床？https://world.tmall.com/item/527269144510.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.vTdeVQ
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 祺艺笔记本 电脑桌 床上用书桌 宿舍懒人 小桌子 可折叠 学习-tmall.com天猫
<claw-obese> onlylove, 我家有炕桌=。=
<onlylove> claw-obese: 或者这个，连取暖一起搞定 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=540328421689&toSite=main
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 日式被炉桌*取暖桌*日式折叠桌*こたつkotatu森田75*75白色款-淘宝网
<onlylove> 好了，现在可以从桌子回到键盘上了没  claw-obese
<huntxu> iMadper: 奔四了吧
<onlylove> 妈妈咪呀，小米还有键盘啊
<onlylove> 谁告诉我小米还啥不做
<iMadper> huntxu: 是啊....
<iMadper> huntxu: 我tm今年都24了, 好烦
<iMadper> huntxu: 8月份过了生日就25了... 好烦
<onlylove> iMadper: 才24就奔四？
<iMadper> onlylove: huntxu 说的, 我不好意思说不是.
<onlylove> iMadper: 该不是 huntxu 奔了吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 该不是 huntxu 奔5了吧
<iMadper> onlylove: huntxu 没比我大几岁.
<huntxu> iMadper: 为什么我总记得你不是90后
<huntxu> 你一定是假的 iMadper
<onlylove> huntxu: iMadper 一直是小鲜肉
<onlylove> huntxu: 这个channel里面可能就融融比他小
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦，还有 iso开头的那个小朋友
<huntxu>  ^k^ 表示不服
<onlylove> huntxu: 大叔你已经到了连BOT都不放过的地步了？
 * onlylove 突然觉得键盘好贵
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  10:59
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请教配置网络打印机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482679 我的电脑是win7和ubuntu16.04/32双启动，通过HP-1008MFP（Print-File-Scan Server）连接到FUJI XEROX(Docu Centre 2000N)打印机。 win7系统是分别安装二个设备的驱，ip地址是192.168.1.123。 在ubuntu下找不到这二个驱动，用类
<^k^>  ─> 似驱动代替不能成功，也找不到PPD文件。 请教大家如何配置。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hych …
 * root____1 
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Calc中生成的图表如何显示标注  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482681 选区_007.png 如上图，我想在馅饼图中的每一片上，标注上对应的门店名字和数值。如何实现？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-02-06 12:24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 •   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458096 快捷键 Ctrl Alt T 打开一个终端运行以下命令查看帮助， ทางเข้าบาคาร่า 统计信息: 发表于 由 andyson — 2017-02-06 12:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助！AMD A4的APU 显示不正常，如何处理？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482682 安装了Ubuntu kylin 16.10显示分辨率只有1024*768和800*600两种，怎么才能得到高分辨率？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tramper — 2017-02-06 13:19
<mfkje> ls
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 安装kde出错，卸载不了啦，然后apt-get 也出问题了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482683 我用的是debian stretch unstable 比如我现在要安装个软件 apt-get install unzip ~ % sudo apt-get install 7zip 17-02-06 13:49 [sudo] password for gux: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading s
<^k^>  ─> tate information... Done E: Unable to locate package 7zip ~ % sudo apt-get install unzip 17-02-06 13:49 Reading packa …
<mfkje> ls
<abc_> ls: command not found
<mfkje> whois happyaron
<mfkje> whois
<mfkje> ls
<mfkje> ls
<mfkje> ls
<mfkje> w
<mfkje> pwd
<abc_> ...
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • win系统，用什么软件制作LiveCD？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482687 win有dd命令么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 livecdpp — 2017-02-06 15:13
<IsoaSFlus> boom
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 小学生啥时候开学
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 不清楚，10年没上过小学了
<violetzijing> onlylove, 27号开学
<onlylove> violetzijing: 小妹妹你咋知道 IsoaSFlus 啥时候开学
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 大伯你好不友善哦
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 怎样才算友善
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • WineQQ无法输入中文,还有关于Flash的问题.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482688 不知道如何改变量环境. 装得是清风的wineQQ8.9.输入法是Fcitx-rime. Firefox下的Flash不关在什么平台都是这么烂啊.一直在崩溃. win下可以去沙箱,linux下可以么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 imyoona —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-02-06 15:35
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 不造
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那你说我不友善
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: violetzijing 说就说了，毕竟人帅气小伙子
<IsoaSFlus> 🙁
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 发的沙，看不到
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 表情
<abc_> onlylove: http://img.vim-cn.com/93/d413ec985dc10c2093642420737bbd728c9dc5.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<onlylove> abc_: weechat？irssi？
<abc_> onlylove: weechat
<onlylove> iMadper: 图床挂了，换个Site is down for maintenance
<iMadper> onlylove: 有时间了在搞
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 来, 少年郎, 把topic里面的图床换个能用的
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我找找
<lishoujun> http://img.vim-cn.com/ 就行吧？
<ubrl> ⇪ f: elimage: CLI image pastebin
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 是用topic命令吗
* IsoaSFlus changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/ask-smart || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://paste.ubuntu.com || 分享图片 http://img.vim-cn.com || 切忌刷屏
<IsoaSFlus> 看来是的
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: https://sm.ms/ <--- 这个更快一点
<ubrl> abc_: ⇪ SM.MS - Simple Free Image Hosting
<IsoaSFlus> abc_: 为什么我觉得vim-cn更快。。。
<IsoaSFlus> abc_: 我过了好久才打开sm.ms
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: 🌚
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: 估计是我这里网络不好
<IsoaSFlus> abc_: 不过vim-cn的服务器在美国，sm.ms在新加坡
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: 看来是路由的问题
<violetzijing> 分享代码的改成 https://cfp.vim-cn.com/ 吧
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<onlylove> abc_: 你那个太慢啦
<IsoaSFlus> http://img.vim-cn.com/64/503c7df0d3cc13789373cdec6b43e831c58abd.jpg
<IsoaSFlus> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/06/589830bf74239.jpg
<IsoaSFlus> 你们看看哪个快
<abc_> onlylove: 嗯，坑爹电信
<IsoaSFlus> 论速度好像是新加坡的那个快，刷刷就加载好了
<abc_> 我这里 sm.ms 的秒开
<zhsj> vim-cn用的是cloudflare，理论上除了电信都很快（
<onlylove> abc_: 大概我这边路由的问题吧，毕竟去美国转了一圈
<abc_> zhsj: 原来症结在这里
<onlylove> 除了电信……
<IsoaSFlus> 我看还是换成sm.ms
<abc_> zhsj: cloudflare 对电信负优化是不是只在北方出现
<zhsj> 全国电信都不行吧
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 换吧，照顾下电信用户 abc_
<IsoaSFlus> sm.ms这个是阿里云的
<abc_> onlylove: <_< Orz
* IsoaSFlus changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/ask-smart || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://paste.ubuntu.com || 分享图片 http://sm.ms || 切忌刷屏
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 阿里晕？会不会国外用户有麻烦
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 新加坡的阿里云
<onlylove> 我对坡国机房感觉就一个字，慢
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我这还行，我刚测试的那个1m的图秒开
<IsoaSFlus> 不过我这客户端自带图床23333
<onlylove> 来个小图试试
<onlylove> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/06/589832b6188c9.png
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ image/png
<IsoaSFlus> 秒开
<abc_> 秒开+1
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 这就那网址啊，算了，我这边绕一圈，肯定不行
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 你翻到美国了?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 没啊
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 那绕一圈是啥意思
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 走公司的proxy
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 那你还用百度?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 用啥都一样吧，不过google翻译可以手写真不错
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 手写用什么输入啊，数位板?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 应该说，百度搜点国内的东西还是比较不错的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 鼠标咯
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 其实用谷歌搜国内的也挺不错的。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不，实际上好像并不如百度
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 百度对一些字面上比较隐晦的东西比google明白
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 你指什么方面的啊，我指的是资料之类的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 新闻咯
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 那我没试过
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 资料？闹呢？没时间看
<abc_> 百度的中文分词是做过优化的
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 话说前几天工信部说的封杀vpn是什么意思
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 字面意思
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 好像对我没什么影响。。。
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: 和个人没关系啊，封杀的是用来进行“跨境经营活动”的人
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 因为国内有专门干这个生意的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 比方greenvpn什么的
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: greenvpn不是还有么。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 有归有
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我只是举个栗子
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51250
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Denuvo网站日志泄漏
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 他们是怎么发现这个目录的?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不知道，扫描器扫出来的呗
<IsoaSFlus> 这个还能扫描出来?
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove:
<IsoaSFlus> 穷举法吗?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那种扫描网站漏洞的小程序，会尝试遍历的
 * onlylove 好像吃了不该吃的东西……现在胃疼
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * onlylove 下班下班
<danzizi> 大家好哈
<ubrl> danzizi:点点点.  19:45
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04 lts 官网下载地址？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482698 ？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 livecdpp — 2017-02-06 20:48
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • iptables日志级别:warning的含义  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482700 0 debug –有调式信息的，日志信息最多 1 info –一般信息的日志，最常用 2 notice –最具有重要性的普通条件的信息 3 warning –警告级别 4 err –错误级别，阻止某个功能或者模块不能正
<^k^>  ─> 常工作的信息 5 crit –严重级别，阻止整个系统或者整个软件不能正常工作的信息 6 alert …
<harvey_> 晚上好
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-07
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34040.html 一致通过 : 美国宾夕法尼亚州一个小城,有年冬天大火,火势难以控制,因为消防栓冻住了。事后,市议会开会讨论怎样防止将来再发生同样的不幸事件。 大家热烈辩论了几个小时,有一位议员一跃而起,大声说:本席动议,以后每次火灾前
<^k^>  ─> 3天,应将消防栓彻底检查一次。 立刻有人附议,全体一致通过。
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 早！
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早个屁, 我还睡觉呢
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 草，你睡觉登个毛irc
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: znc, 全年都在
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 还push到手机上
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 擦擦擦。 佩服
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 有啥好事儿没?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你丫过年不出去玩去。。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 周末去日本, 帮你老婆带东西不?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 还没啥好事呢
<ooOO_OOoo> im
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 好的么，我问下她
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 恩
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 和妹子去？
 * iMadper 妈蛋, 不睡了
<iMadper> 起来煮咖啡
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 恩.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 下个月去budapest, 也可以帮你老婆带东西.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你家妹子，还是别家的 ->-
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 去日本是我妹子跟我去
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: budapest ? 出差
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 出差.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 赞
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 我可以更改分區號 ?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482702 よろしくお願いいたします。 请多多关照 Code: jin@1:~$ sudo fdisk -l Device     Boot     Start       End  Sectors  Size Id Type /dev/sda1  *         2048  74096639 74094592 35.3G 83 Linux /dev/sda2       
<^k^>  ─> 74098686 156311551 82212866 39.2G  5 Extended /dev/sda5       152129536 156311551  4182016    2G 82 Linux s …
<onlylove> 这岛国娘们事情真多！
<onlylove> violetzijing: 小伙子，去勾搭岛国妹子不
<onlylove> violetzijing: 哦，对了，ta只是名字像妹子
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 你们程序员上班忙不忙啊?
<violetzijing> onlylove, 你们程序员不上班吗？
<onlylove> violetzijing: 你才是程序员好吧
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 以后这种问题问帅气小伙子 violetzijing
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 还有 iMadper
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 刚那个是已婚大叔
<IsoaSFlus> 羡慕你们人生赢家
<violetzijing> 羡慕你们人生赢家
<iMadper> 羡慕你们人生赢家
<onlylove> iMadper: 人羡慕的是你，已婚大叔
<onlylove> iMadper: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51257
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Mark Shuttleworth谈Unity 8
<iMadper> onlylove: 看过了
<onlylove> iMadper: 马克打算不交付了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 那我就不知道了.
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 怎样使用ssh实现从外网到内网的服务器远程登录呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482703 学校的服务器，我在学校时可以直接ssh username@ip 来登录，但在家里，可能是由于在外网的原因，ssh登不上（connection time out)，请问我应该怎样设置可以在家里也能登
<IsoaSFlus> 16.10里面有unity8，但是完成度还很低的样子。。。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu如何禁用F1弹出帮助？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482704 ubuntu14.04 当前需要F1作为其他快捷键，但是在System Settings -> Keyboard -> ShortCut中，没办法设置F1为别的快捷键 因为F1会被截断，自动弹出帮助。 请问如何取消或者禁用F1弹出帮助，非常感谢 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 qq497495160 — 2017-02-07 11:02
<Bardon> 这里现在好冷清
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51253
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Firefox 52将停止支持所有 NPAPI插件，Flash除外
<onlylove> 想想我都用了些啥，quickjs downthemall chatzilla，还应该有几个
<iMadper> onlylove: 这几个是npapi啊?
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在应该都是吧？
<onlylove> iMadper: 要是不是就随便他们折腾了
 * onlylove 觉得mozilla在作死
<iMadper> onlylove: npapi是firefox那种plugin啊. downthemall是addons啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: mozilla 真是让人又爱又恨啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: flash是plugin.
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是一回事么？
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 我比较担心的alipay的插件.
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是一回事我就不管了
<iMadper> onlylove: npapi是二进制程序调用接口吧... 其他的addons都是js程序直接跑在浏览器里而已.
<iMadper> onlylove: .
<claw-punk> iMadper, 为啥要装 alipay 的插件
<iMadper> claw-punk: 我需要啊. 买东西方便啊
<iMadper> claw-punk: 现在海淘都用支付宝了.
<claw-punk> iMadper, 可以扫描支付，我没装过 alipay 的插件
<iMadper> claw-punk: 我手机巨卡
<iMadper> claw-punk: 懒得用
<claw-punk> iMadper, 换新的
<iMadper> claw-punk: 你也不看看我的工资.
<iMadper> claw-punk: 我工资比你低多了啊
 * iMadper 被新人倒挂的可怜虫
<onlylove> claw-punk: 他工资只是在他媳妇手里，其实并不比你少
<claw-punk> 撒
<iMadper> onlylove: 扯淡, 我知道具体数额.
<claw-punk> iMadper, sony XA 只需 1600
<onlylove> iMadper: 然而支配权不在你手里，你知道具体数额由啥用
<iMadper> onlylove: 我具体数额就比 claw-punk 低啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 那你去微软阿
 * onlylove 午餐的时候听新入职的同事说，微软有个指着人鼻子骂人的manager
<iMadper> onlylove: 我水平太烂啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 本来我也要去微软的，结果inspur那渣渣公司太墨迹，给弄黄了，所以你应该能去
<iMadper> onlylove: 你能去跟我有啥关系... 我水平烂的很
<claw-punk> 仰慕大佬们
<onlylove> 一个水平很烂的人，拿着比我高的工资，感叹自己被新人倒挂
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: https://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/0344454/   ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 蔡司（Zeiss） Milvus Distagon T* 18mm F2.8 手动镜头 - 买个便宜货
<onlylove> claw-punk: 朋克小伙子，不用仰慕，用你的工资吊打 iMadper
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁让你不去微软. 你去了就跟 claw-punk 工资一样高了啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 你也拿32k/mon
<claw-punk> 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 拉到吧，inspur舍得给我32?
<claw-punk> iMadper, 我也想拿32k
<iMadper> onlylove: 你去微软就行了啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 能给我8就不错了，剩下的24都养活他们的员工了
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就换个工作啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 根据 claw-punk 的反应，你在伪造他的工资数额
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就看你信谁了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你俩都有说谎记录，随便信一个即可
<claw-punk> 这怎么能叫说谎呢
<claw-punk> 这叫不说真话
<IsoaSFlus> 羡慕有工作的人
<claw-punk> IsoaSFlus, 小伙子想工作吗？让 iMadper 推你去红帽当实习生啊
<claw-punk> 从此落入深渊
<IsoaSFlus> claw-punk: 红帽怎么可能收我这种垃圾学校的人
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 自暴自弃
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我感觉我啥都不会。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你看，这边另一个说自己啥都不会的，不但工资比我高，还有媳妇
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 人家是真大佬，我是真萌新
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那就伪装成大佬，时间长了，你就觉得自己是大佬了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那就伪装成大佬，时间长了，你就觉得自己是大佬了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: iMadper :可以是可以，就怕哪天被打脸梦醒了就没信心活下去了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我还不是经常被打脸
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 脸皮会越来越厚的, 别担心
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我已经被打过很多次了，脸皮没变厚反而变薄了
<claw-punk> IsoaSFlus: 你看，这边另一个说自己啥都不会的，不但工资比我高，还有媳妇
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 别闹了, claw-punk 也有媳妇了. 工资比我高. 会的还比我多.
 * IsoaSFlus 真羡慕你们这些人生赢家
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 帽帽不难去. 只不过猫猫对待技术人员的态度实在是让人心寒. 除了自己老板之外, 剩下的人都当你是个xx...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 有好出路还是别去帽帽了.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 去帽帽要跟对老板.
 * IsoaSFlus 没有出路的三流学生表示只能考研了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 比如大首席  ooOO_OOoo 就跟了个好老板.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 然后老板天天跟大老板帮你争取一点点蝇头小利都费死劲了.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 。。。
<claw-punk> iMadper, 我的老板，我的 mentor 。。。
<claw-punk> iMadper, 说出来真的要结仇啊233
<iMadper> claw-punk: 说啊.
<claw-punk> iMadper, 算了，圈子太小了
<iMadper> claw-punk: 其实我对rh是很有感情的.
<claw-punk> iMadper, 作为一只萌新，还是要闷声发大财
<iMadper> claw-punk: 直系老板对我很好的. 同事也很nice.
<claw-punk> iMadper, 我对 rh 的冰箱很有感情
<iMadper> claw-punk: 我对带奶酪的面包片很有感情啊
<claw-punk> iMadper, 自从我走后，冰箱里的零度可乐再也没人喝了，太撒鼻息了
<iMadper> claw-punk: 阿姨还买营养快线呢  呜呜呜
<claw-punk> iMadper, 早上的面包，上午的果汁，下午的零食，还有可爱的小姐姐们
<IsoaSFlus> 技术公司还有妹子吗
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ...
<claw-punk> ooOO_OOoo, 大佬好
<ooOO_OOoo> claw-punk: 你也在冒冒？
<iMadper> claw-punk: 可爱的小姐姐不归你啊, 都是 ooOO_OOoo 的
<claw-punk> ooOO_OOoo, 我3年前在
<claw-punk> ooOO_OOoo, 应该算4年了，2017年了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 比咱俩晚一级的实习生.
<claw-punk> iMadper, 还有可爱好看的美人鱼小姐接呀
<iMadper> claw-punk: 刚在tg上面聊到她...
<iMadper> claw-punk: 当老板了.
 * ooOO_OOoo got
<iMadper> claw-punk: 比不过啊
<claw-punk> iMadper, 爱小姐接 ♥
<iMadper> 啊呸, 说错话了, 我这种渣滓, 根本就不配跟人家比.
<iMadper> 毕竟王聪比她低三级, 我比王聪低9级
<claw-punk> :-/
 * IsoaSFlus 真羡慕你们这些人生赢家
 * claw-punk 真羡慕你们这些人生赢家
<IsoaSFlus> 你们这些程序员怎么上班还能聊irc的
 * ooOO_OOoo 羡慕你们这些人生赢家
<IsoaSFlus> 程序员不应该是这样的吗https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/P3JPhMkT/out.gif
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/gif
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 谁是程序员????
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: claw-punk: onlylove: iMadper: 你们是程序员????
<IsoaSFlus> 那应该怎么称呼?
<claw-punk> 修电脑的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 测试归测试, 运维归运维, IT归IT
<IsoaSFlus> 是不是就像美工不能叫美工，必须要尊称设计师一样?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 不是
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我哪敢自称程序员
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 来telegram不?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我拉你入群?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: telegram ? 啥？
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 聊天工具
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 恩，好
<IsoaSFlus> 咦，好像一两年前我还记得频道的某人说“为什么要用telegram”是你吗前辈 iMadper
<iMadper> claw-punk: clicktime上根本就没有我的项目, 还非要让我填, 填tmb啊.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 是我啊.
<claw-punk> iMadper, 就填 tmd 吧
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: telegram又不匿名, 有得翻墙, 真心垃圾
<claw-punk> 是啊，自从得翻墙后我就删了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 那你还玩它
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那你咋还用
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 还需要手机号才能登陆, 一个以信息加密为卖点的软件, 竟然需要手机号登陆, 这不是sb嘛?
 * claw-punk 最终还是倒向了 hangouts 的怀抱
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 问题是, 我朋友里面有真sb只用这个啊, 觉得big高啊啊  cc ooOO_OOoo
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 其实现在还是蛮流行的
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 就是要翻墙太麻烦了，改host也没用
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 好吧，太难用还是不用了把，  刚看了下，还得翻墙
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 所以我还是没用了23333
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 手机上翻墙还得个android鸡
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: ios翻墙不能更方便好嘛?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: shadowrocket  下载就行
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 用的你开始给我说的那个，ios 还需要单独再买服务
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 现在不需要了. shadowrocket, 完美.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ？ 我试试
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 值得买
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 用吧
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 现在的手机不好使了，准备换android了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我等iphone8s再换
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 过年回家玩了下 Meta 8 还是好
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 当然买sony了啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 话说 huawei 现在造手机技术这么好了
 * IsoaSFlus 五年索尼 三G内存
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: sony? 表示没有用过sony
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: sony用自家的感光原件, 调教出来还不如第三方厂商的效果. 买了说明你信仰强
<IsoaSFlus> ooOO_OOoo: 别听他的，sony是邪教
<iMadper> cc claw-punk
<claw-punk> 谁是邪教？
 * claw-punk 手持5个sony手机表示不服
<iMadper> claw-punk: 还说你不是邪教?
<claw-punk> iMadper, 买粉色手机有错吗
<iMadper> claw-punk: 你用粉色手机多娘炮啊
 * IsoaSFlus 男孩子穿女装有没有错
<claw-punk> iMadper, 娘炮有错吗
<iMadper> claw-punk: IsoaSFlus ä½ ä¿©....
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 不不不，我要把我加进去
<IsoaSFlus> 不要把我×
<iMadper> .. ..
 * ooOO_OOoo 怎么过了个年，频道的口味变了  cc iMadper 
<IsoaSFlus> 我是针砭时弊
<claw-punk> 不过 sony 手机不错啊
<claw-punk> 搞不懂为啥大家不买
 * IsoaSFlus 你不入教又不肯去死，让大家很为难啊
<claw-punk> 基本上的原生系统，防水肛肛的，外形也一直有自己的特色，自从 Z5 后修正了摄像头白平衡的问题，我觉得没有问题
 * ooOO_OOoo 开会去了
<iMadper> claw-punk: 5k的手机, 竟然3g内存...
<iMadper> claw-punk: sony不厚道啊
<claw-punk> iMadper, 3k，谢谢
<iMadper> claw-punk: XZ, 4600吧?之前5k左右?
<claw-punk> iMadper, 我的是 XP 啊
<iMadper> claw-punk: 我是说, 他家5k的手机都只有3g内存, 不厚道啊
<claw-punk> 撒
<IsoaSFlus> hhhh
<onlylove> 华为都6G了
<claw-punk> 关我屁事啊，我用得好好的不要拿我树靶子
<claw-punk> 妈了个鸡的
<onlylove> claw-punk: 所以打那个把你当靶子的
<onlylove> claw-punk: 好像是  IsoaSFlus
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 怎样使用ssh实现从外网到内网的服务器远程登录呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482705 学校的服务器，我在学校时可以直接ssh username@ip 来登录，但在家里，可能是由于在外网的原因，ssh登不上（connection time out)，请问我应该怎样设置可以在
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 去微软面试的话小心挨打
<claw-punk> 你们爱用啥用啥，想用啥用啥，别打扰我，我用sony我脑残我活该，可以了？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，安装debian，grub配置失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482706 在安装debian8.7.1版本的时候，到最后安装grub，提示update-grub失败，致命错误，大家有谁遇到过呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wendyguun — 2017-02-07 14:33
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 怎样使用ssh实现从外网到内网的服务器远程登录呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482707 学校的服务器，我在学校时可以直接ssh username@ip 来登录，但在家里，可能是由于在外网的原因，ssh登不上（connection time out)，请问我应该怎样设置可以在家
<^k^>  ─> 里也能登录学校的服务器呢（直接在家里的电脑登录上学校的服务器，或者先用家里的电 …
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 赶紧女装去微软赔不是
<onlylove> 为啥搜出来的微薄都会自动跳转到首页，新浪有病么
<ice_walk> exit
<ice_walk> exit
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 你别搞事啊，我哪里树靶子了，仅仅是拿索尼开个玩笑怎么变成人身攻击了……
<claw-punk> 饿了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我没搞事
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 行行行你没搞事是我太不友善了
<claw-punk> 你们怎么吵起来了？
 * IsoaSFlus 并没有吵
<claw-butin> 记错了233
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 如何取消自动待机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482708 请教各位，我用的是xubuntu 14.04.5，屏幕总是超时自动待机，触碰鼠标屏幕点亮输入密码才能登陆，如何取消屏幕自动关闭？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sh42 — 2017-02-07 15:37
<onlylove> violetzijing: 布丁掉线了
<onlylove> 学好外语和学好代码哪个更要紧点，靠……
<onlylove> iMadper: adam养猫去了？咋不见他来了
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • mac和win主题包[私人打包]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482709 win1.pngmac1.pngwin2.pngmac2.png 严正声明：由于测试环境所限，本软件包仅在ubuntu17.04 alpha2和ubuntu-mate17.04 alpha2中测试通过，在实体机上安装可能造成系统崩溃等严重问题，凡由此引发的问题和纠纷，本人概
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 学好外语重要嘿嘿嘿
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12570.html 办公室里发生的故事 : 顾客:我无法接通到您那里的Internet。 技术人员:能描述一下您做了什么吗? 顾客:我拨通了您给我的那个电话号码,但却传来一阵奇怪的啸叫声。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 在Ubuntu Linux系統下打開不了eclipse  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482711 完全打不開了， 求大俠打救， 查看日誌開頭如下： !ENTRY com.github.eclipsecolortheme 4 0 2017-02-07 21:21:52.602 !MESSAGE FrameworkEvent ERROR !STACK 0 org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Could not resolve
<^k^>  ─> module: com.github.eclipsecolortheme [5] Unresolved requirement: Require-Bundle: org.eclipse.ui -> Bundle-SymbolicNa …
<harvey_> 大家好
<ubrl> harvey_:点点点.  22:07
<harvey_> 原来这个是这样玩
<harvey_> ubrl: :)
<ubrl> harvey_, .. 休息一下 ..  22:08
<harvey_> 你是机器人？
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 安卓手机端SOPCAST批量增加73个有效频道，享受与LINUX端同等体验。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482713 我做了一个LINUX下的Sopcast频道列表，sopcast能自动读取频道。但手机端就没这么好运气了，一个一个的输入网址太费事了。手机端sopcast这个软件直播不卡，但
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-08
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 便宜的东西 : 情人节时。 女:亲爱的！我喜欢大大的玩偶！ 七夕时。 女:亲爱的！我喜欢法国香水！ 生日时。 女:亲爱的！钻石代表永！ 圣诞节时。 女:亲爱的！我。。。 男:等一下,宝贝！你有没有喜欢便宜的东西? 女:有啊！我最喜欢你了！  
<IsoaSFlus> lishoujun: 早
<IsoaSFlus> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av8462521/
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ 【作死新巅峰】俄罗斯小哥Oleg Cricket极限高空 边缘狂奔_日常_生活_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<IsoaSFlus> 恐高症福音
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助！GTX1080安装ubuntu14.04出现ignoring BGRT问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482714 电脑配置：GTX 1080 i7-6700 CPU 3.4GHz 内存32G 已装 Win10专业版 系统 项目需要，想安装ubuntu双系统。 使用U盘安装。 进入BIOS选项，选了从U盘启动之后。 出现了Ubuntu的安装界面。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> 草，那个台湾人又在胡说八道，这次开始忽悠日本人了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 想问一下关于使用双屏的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482715 版本是ubuntu16.04 两个屏幕是用VGA线连接，之前只要插上就可以在system settings-->displays中进行设定。 后来我重装了系统，就无法detect displays。 想问一下，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 Pan_cw — 2017-02-08 10:36
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求推荐支持光纤输出的USB声卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482716 大家新好！ 我有一台装有Ubuntu Server 16.04.1 LTS版本的瘦客户机，在家担任下载机。 现在想用这台下载机安装MPD应用，然后连接到功放的光纤输入来播放音乐。 试过乐之邦的，没有成功让其在
<iMadper> 困
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 程序员大佬好
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: .... 我不是程序员啊....
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 别闹了, 我又不写代码.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那你干啥
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 这个频道里, 我知道的, yuning 是程序员.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 打包, 做镜像, 配置软件环境.
<yuning> 我是打包程序员无误
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 把一堆网上现成的工具放到一起做成demo去marketing
<iMadper> yuning: 但是你马上就是程序员了啊
<iMadper> yuning: 也就几天了.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 不太懂
<yuning> iMadper, 对了, 明天过来吧, 中午请大家吃春饼
<iMadper> yuning: 正有此意
<yuning> iMadper, good
<iMadper> yuning: 今天都搞定就好.
<yuning> iMadper, 要是忙的话后天也成
<iMadper> yuning: 别别别, 后天视频会议
<iMadper> yunfan: 还是明天好
<violetzijing> iMadper, 刚在楼里见到一个娘版的你
<iMadper> violetzijing: lol~ 别乱照镜子
<violetzijing> iMadper, 端着手走路
<yuning> violetzijing, 明天中午一起吃哈
<iMadper> violetzijing: 别乱照镜子
<iMadper> violetzijing, 明天中午一起吃哈
<violetzijing> yuning, 吼啊
<yuning> iMadper, 好, 那就明天
 * iMadper 反正不是我出钱....
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我还不太敢使劲看他确认
<iMadper> ... ...
<violetzijing> iMadper, 跟您真是太像了
<iMadper> violetzijing: ... ...
<yuning> violetzijing, 其实就是他
<violetzijing> yuning, 原来如此
<yuning> violetzijing, 他穿的是上午的兼职的工作服
<IsoaSFlus> 想问下各位找工作面试时都会考些什么?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 得看你面试什么岗位....
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 开发岗位我就不清楚了, 毕竟我没做过开发.
<violetzijing> 我找实习的时候，问我：会翻墙吗？我说会，通过
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那你做的是什么，生产?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: marketing
<violetzijing> iMadper, 明明是猎头
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 销售?
<yuning> 去应聘厨子的话要注意不只是做菜, 像刀工啊摆盘啊也都是考查点, 要做好准备
<yuning> 如果去宜家面试那就得搞得定 "have a seat"
<onlylove> violetzijing: 实习问会翻墙？有没有问怕不怕请喝茶
<violetzijing> onlylove, :-/
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: http://www.oschina.net/news/81707/%E2%80%8Bthe-story-of-the-fraudulent-coder
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 编程没有捷径 奇葩冒牌程序员的故事 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 来，给你说说怎么通过忽悠找工作
<IsoaSFlus> 我在网上看别人找工作有笔试还有面试，而且考的题还很难的样子。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 难个毛线，考个排序很难么
<violetzijing> onlylove, github 上画猫？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 倒是猫猫，面试的时候问过binary search tree的问题
<IsoaSFlus> binary search tree是啥?二叉搜索树?
<onlylove> violetzijing: 啥？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 忘了，反正就是tree就是了，因为题目是英文的
<IsoaSFlus> 上学期刚学完数据结构。。。
<violetzijing> onlylove, 不是说如何在程序员里有名，在 github 上画猫或者找个比自己年轻很多岁的女朋友么
<onlylove> violetzijing: 年轻很多岁，多少岁起步呢，比方说小个五六岁没啥吧，你看杨振宁
<onlylove> violetzijing: 你说github画猫这事情，我去研究下，没听说过
<IsoaSFlus> 面试还看github吗
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 如果还在校那就先别考虑这些技巧性的东西, 先打好基础, 以后真正找工作前再考虑这些小伎俩
<onlylove> violetzijing: https://www.v2ex.com/t/270482
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 那个在 GitHub 上画猫的女生道歉了 - V2EX
<onlylove> violetzijing: 这个？
<violetzijing> onlylove, 是的
<violetzijing> onlylove, 你猜找年轻女友的那个是谁（斜眼
<onlylove> violetzijing: iMadper ？
<violetzijing> 并不是。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: .... .... 别什么事儿都往我身上扣啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 原来你在大家心里是这样的形象
<iMadper> violetzijing: tiny fool?
<violetzijing> iMadper, dei
<violetzijing> iMadper, 还是蟹老板见多识广
<onlylove> violetzijing: 并不知道
<iMadper> violetzijing: 虽然我不是技术岗位, 但是再怎么说我也还是在IT行业. 这点儿事儿都不知道哪儿行啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: marketing是市场. 市场的作用是推广, 提高知名度, 让大家都认识/相信/喜欢这个公司/产品.
 * onlylove 拖了it行业的后腿
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 原来如此
<onlylove> violetzijing: 我能看下她画的猫么
<IsoaSFlus> 频道现在有没有本科学ee的?
<onlylove> violetzijing: 好像账号被删了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我好像是相关专业
<iMadper> onlylove: 这女的道歉有屁用. 转脸开了个新账号, 继续干之前的勾当
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 你是自动化吧?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 恩
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就想看下猫……
<iMadper> 问题是, 这不是好久之前的事情了? 都过去半年了... 怎么v2ex又挖坟
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 好像你现在做的和专业不相关?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不，是小伙子我说画猫，我去搜的，我的铲子
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 为啥要相关
<iMadper> onlylove: https://github.com/ben174/git-draw   用这个就好了啊
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - ben174/git-draw: Allows you to draw in your github heatmap
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 如果相关，我会比 imadper还可怜，连电脑都买不起
<iMadper> onlylove: 帮你生成你想要的log.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也买不起. 我都用公司的.
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 那面试的时候不看专业吗
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我这个年纪不用看了，你小朋友大概会看
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我都上班快10年了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 会看.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 应届生会看的.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你开学大三下? 还是大二下?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你个养鱼的，讲毛线会看
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 大三
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那是该参加校招了吧?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 垃圾学校，哪有校招
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 错了, 不是校园招聘会. 是各个公司的校园招聘
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你对"校招"和招聘会理解有问题啊....
<onlylove> iMadper: 原来画猫，是说用commit画啊…… cc violetzijing
<yuning> 校园招聘宣讲会
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 打算考研，只有一个二本本科太寒酸了
<iMadper> yunfan: 其实吧...宣讲最垃圾了....
<onlylove> iMadper: uccu，又偷懒
<yuning> iMadper, 我在 RH 来我们这宣讲时投过简历, 石沉大海 LOL
<iMadper> yunfan: 哪年?
<claw-mock> yuning, 仰慕红帽还去宣讲的学校
<yuning> iMadper, 05或06, 具体哪年不记得了
<iMadper> yunfan: 05/06年进去的话, 你现在level不低了啊.
<iMadper> yuning: ^^
<iMadper> .... ....
<yuning> iMadper, 问题就是没进去啊
<claw-mock> 还是仰慕
<iMadper> 05年才有的北京office吧?  cc claw-mock
<yuning> 那说不定是 06
<claw-mock> 差不多吧…听shaoyu讲，大概十年
<iMadper> 1806年啊. 那时候中国还很强大... 直到1840年....
<yuning> 我现在刷牙用的还是那次宣讲会上领的杯子
<claw-mock> 仰慕
<iMadper> 仰慕
<iMadper> 难以望yuning项背
<yuning> 都说没进去了...
<claw-mock> 我这种实习都没转正的弱鸡
<claw-mock> 唉，没脸见人
<onlylove> 突然想起，自己github帐号还开着，不能到处乱逛
<onlylove> claw-mock: 不就是实习没转正么，多大事
<iMadper> claw-mock: 认真说, suse长期有接盘rh员工的好习惯.
<iMadper> claw-mock: 而且suse给钱还多过rh
<iMadper> claw-mock: suse的开发岗位还不错.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得destine好像在suse的？
<iMadper> onlylove: 以前是.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那现在？
<violetzijing> onlylove, 现在读博士中
<onlylove> 她不怕嫁不出去啊……女博士额i
<violetzijing> onlylove, 说得好像人家担心嫁人似的
<onlylove> violetzijing: 说的也是
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我的github帐号在在以前公司的group里，我猜是因为有个项目需要我账户下的sshkey
<iMadper> onlylove: 你还是多担心啥时候娶老婆吧...
<iMadper> violetzijing: .
<violetzijing> =A =谁让交接的时候没人管那项目
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥时候娶老婆？我有毛好担心的
<iMadper> onlylove: 那人家嫁人你有啥好关注的...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我突然想到. 我错过了一个跟joey做同事的机会啊!
<iMadper> violetzijing: 当年suse让我去实习, desktop 开发.
<violetzijing> iMadper, =。=
<iMadper> violetzijing: joey不就在那儿嘛?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 当年 joey 就是老板
<iMadper> violetzijing: 哦, 已经是老板了啊.
<iMadper> violetzijing: sigh..
<violetzijing> iMadper, 不论在哪里，老板就是老板
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只是吐槽她读博而已
<iMadper> violetzijing: 当初hr让我去实习, 应该也是joey同意的.
<iMadper> violetzijing: joey真是好人啊.
<violetzijing> onlylove, 按照戴斯汀的说法是：吃你家米了
<iMadper> onlylove: 别这么直男癌好嘛?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 喜欢这样的老板啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 读个博就觉得人家嫁人困难
<onlylove> iMadper: 我TMD怎么就直男癌了
<onlylove> iMadper: 这帽子扣的也是6
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说过我觉得她嫁人困难么，我再说一遍，我就是吐槽她读博，从来不关心她的婚嫁
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要是说着就是直男癌，我只能说，你很棒
<iMadper> <onlylove> 她不怕嫁不出去啊……女博士额i
<onlylove> iMadper: 转进如风
<violetzijing> iMadper, 人家读博又有你什么事啊
<yuning> http://www.dilidili.wang/anime/beautiworld/
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 为美好的世界献上祝福- 在线&下载 - 嘀哩嘀哩
<iMadper> violetzijing: 没我事儿啊
<violetzijing> 哦mention错了。。。
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我错了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我猜到了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 军营生活小笑话 : 一个刚入伍的新兵,在打靶的时后正好想上厕所……报告班长:我想上一号……班长大喊:一号给我过来……有人想上你……
<violetzijing> yuning, http://img.vim-cn.com/73/564fd4bbefd93c9a5850c3c804da3acdf01692.png
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
<onlylove> violetzijing: 喝你家水了？
<violetzijing> onlylove, 没有啊，我也没吐槽人家啊
<onlylove> violetzijing: 用你家电了？
<violetzijing> onlylove, 人家干啥有你啥事，你吐槽个屁
<onlylove> violetzijing: 吃你家米了？
<onlylove> violetzijing: 用你家布勒？
<onlylove> violetzijing: 占你家地了？
<violetzijing> onlylove, 要我把这话给戴斯汀看吗？
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 无任务栏，xfce4-桌面，双屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482717 无任务栏，xfce4-桌面，双屏 Xfce4-Desktop-NoTaskBar-B-1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 amad — 2017-02-08 12:51
<onlylove> violetzijing: 欢迎
<violetzijing> onlylove, 好
<yuning> violetzijing, LOL, 确实有种说不出的微妙的感觉, 这年头买个手机都会被 NTR
<onlylove> 真TMD一群脑子有水的直男癌
<onlylove> violetzijing: 再补上一句，她要是觉得不爽欢迎来KB
<violetzijing> onlylove, 哦你好棒棒，要不要给你鼓掌
<violetzijing> onlylove, 举高高
<violetzijing> onlylove, 是不是觉得世界围着你转
<iMadper> onlylove: 别跟我这个直男癌一般见识...
<onlylove> violetzijing: 死娘炮一边去
<violetzijing> onlylove, 别呀，说不过就来人身攻击
<onlylove> violetzijing: 说我直男癌就不是人参公鸡，你好棒棒
<onlylove> violetzijing: 再给你加个双标的tag
<iMadper> onlylove: 也别跟 violetzijing 这个直男癌一般见识
<iMadper> violetzijing: 来, 咱俩直男癌抱团取火. 对抗世俗的平权主义
<violetzijing> onlylove, 对啊，不要跟我这种脑子有水双标的直男癌一般见识
<violetzijing> iMadper, 抱团了抱团了
<violetzijing> iMadper, 吓死人了
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我不给戴斯汀添堵了，毕竟学习生活紧张，还是别烦劳人家了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 她在那边玩的很嗨吧...
 * IsoaSFlus 围观真男癌tachi
<iMadper> violetzijing: 健身房一周6练. 比我wfh还爽
<IsoaSFlus> s/真/直/g
<violetzijing> iMadper, 浪得飞起，天天做好吃的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我是真男!!!!
<violetzijing> iMadper, 羡慕得很
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: violetzijing 是伪娘
<violetzijing> iMadper, 还不用吸毒服雾
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你也去啊.
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我要有钱读书，我也去
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我没钱啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 欧洲好多小国超容易移民的.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你现在申请咱公司的remote岗位, 就过去了.
<violetzijing> iMadper, 欧洲斯坦？
<iMadper> violetzijing: 别闹了好嘛, 你家大业大的.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 去安全国家啊
<yuning> iMadper, 口胡，violetzijing 明明是扶她
<violetzijing> yuning, 嗯，我是扶她这种多用型人才
<IsoaSFlus> 听说女装写代码战斗力翻倍?
<iMadper> yuning: 反正我见过 violetzijing 穿女装
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那你告诉我那些代码写的不好的女孩子是怎么回事
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 战斗力0翻倍还是0啊
<yuning> iMadper, 就是啊, 我也见过
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 厉害!
<iMadper> yuning: 厉害!
<iMadper> yuning: 要不要叫上bb来吃leaving lunch
 * violetzijing 还是太穷，想想就难过
<yuning> iMadper, 能叫到吗？
<yuning> iMadper, 可惜的是 binli 不在
<iMadper> yuning: 你打电话的话, 应该没问题.
<iMadper> yuning: 啥?? 还没回来????
<iMadper> yuning: 那还交接个屁啊. 明天我去跟你交接
<iMadper> yuning: 正好我知道我想问啥
<yuning> iMadper, 说的就是啊，所以我才在犹豫，等过些日子他回来后一起再聚一次也成
<iMadper> yuning: 恩. 这次有qa吗?
<iMadper> yuning: 有的话就先别叫bb了.
<yuning> iMadper, 有啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 明天你几点能到啊? 你从微软过来挺远的吧?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 随叫随到啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 赞!
<yuning> iMadper, 没错，我也是这么想，等咱们组人齐时单独聚一次，那时再叫上 bb
<iMadper> yuning: 可能到时候就不叫上你了  lol
 * violetzijing 我们都有光明的前途
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我是售货员
<yuning> iMadper, 没事, 我脸皮够厚
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我是首陀罗
<iMadper> yunfan: 耳朵要够灵敏才行
<yuning> iMadper, 那确实是个问题
<iMadper> yuning: 所以建议你加入我们的聚餐群
<yuning> iMadper, 这个肯定要加啊. 反正微信在那边是必备的不得不用, 所以我是打算把大家都加上的
<iMadper> yuning: 微信搜 madper 有真相
<yuning> iMadper, 脆皮?
<iMadper> yuning: 是的.
<iMadper> Done.
 * violetzijing 加到了dalao，开心
<iMadper> violetzijing: +1
<yuning> violetzijing, iMadper, 只有在饭桌上我才敢自称 dalao
<violetzijing> yuning, dalao你谦虚了
<yuning> violetzijing, 另外我也是早期的 B 站高级会员, 这一点也敢自称 dalao
<violetzijing> yuning, 这才是真的dalao
<violetzijing> yuning, 我曾经试图答题……看了题目放弃
<iMadper> violetzijing: 让yuning帮你做题啊明天
<iMadper> violetzijing: 多简单
<yuning> violetzijing, 现在据说简单多了, 可以自己选择停止的领域
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我被邀请了，有高级会员了233
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 高级会员是什么?
<iMadper> violetzijing: ...
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 能看h动画了就
<yuning> iMadper, 不过近年来追番量远不如从前, 好多题都不会
<violetzijing> yuning, 近来没好番啊233
<yuning> iMadper, 乱讲, 现在 B 站管理很严格的, 连版权内容都没有了
<IsoaSFlus> 我lv4算不算高级会员?
<yuning> violetzijing, http://www.dilidili.wang/anime/beautiworld/
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 为美好的世界献上祝福- 在线&下载 - 嘀哩嘀哩
 * violetzijing 其实还是我太挑了
<iMadper> yunfan: 大尺度的动画以前要会员才能看到吧.
<iMadper> yuning: ^^
<iMadper> ,,,
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 以前是这样的, 直接注册后是普通会员, 答题后才是高级会员, 是重试宅的代名词
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 现在这个 level 貌似更像是活跃度的标准
<yuning> iMadper, 还有版权内容
<violetzijing> yuning, 吼啊
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 以前?我注册的时候还没开放注册
<yuning> s/重试/重度/
<iMadper> yuning: 现在强心洗白啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 其实要看大尺度的，应该搜「老外看XX」
<iMadper> yuning: 跟其他家争买版权
<iMadper> violetzijing: ...
<violetzijing> iMadper, 都是没删减的版本
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我其实.. 不需要....
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 对啊, 以前并不是开放注册的, 所以以前能有普通会员已经不容易的, 更说明高级会员多么来之不易
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 毛线啊，没开放注册的时候根本没有什么高级会员一说
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 那估计我是记错了, 不过我确实是非常早期就有高级会员了
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 你什么时候注册的
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 我看看能不能查到
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 个人中心就能看到
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 个人主页。。。
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 2013-6-1
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 这么说也不算多早么
<IsoaSFlus> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/08/589aaf6f22c85.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 看来还是我比较逸国人
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 还是你更早
<violetzijing> 注册于 2013-6-11
<IsoaSFlus> 我有同学初中就注册了，真，逸国人
<yuning> violetzijing, 啊对了, 推荐这个: http://www.dilidili.wang/anime/nonnon/
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 悠哉日常大王- 在线&下载 - 嘀哩嘀哩
<yuning> 那些独占版权的行为真是太过分了, 这么好的作品不能在 B 站看乐趣少了一半
<violetzijing> yuning, 吼啊
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 和商人谈信仰?
<IsoaSFlus> 我咋又戴上帽子了
<violetzijing> 我看 IsoaSFlus 这个小伙子很有前途啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 是啊.
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 幸好还有 D 站, 虽然没有弹幕
<IsoaSFlus> 我也实在不是谦虚，我一个在读大学生，怎么就戴上帽子了呢
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 戴帽子不可怕, 不是绿的就没事
<iMadper> yuning: 我也刚想说.
<yuning> iMadper, LOL
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么没有膜法师
<IsoaSFlus> sad
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 没有在线还有下载啊，你入宅比较晚了吧大哥哥
<iMadper> 我记得之前频道里还有个刚毕业的, 女朋友是淘宝客服的.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 下载有弹幕嘛?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 有一种弹幕播放器
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 但是b站上看不了, 就没有高质量的弹幕来源了啊
<IsoaSFlus> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/08/589ab3d6d83bc.png
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 比如这个
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 自从有了小孩后回家连电脑都不开, 早就不靠下载追番了. 话说我是从 gintama 第一集起开始正式追番的, 不算晚了吧, 那时候确实要靠 bt
<iMadper> 高端.
<iMadper> yuning: gintama09年的?
<iMadper> yuning: 我也是那时候开始看的啊
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 没看过gintama，只在小学时看过民工漫
<iMadper> 错了... 06年...
<iMadper> 那我确实晚
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 不对, 貌似更早, 查了一看 gintama tv 版 06 年才开播, 我应该是 04 年开始追番的
<IsoaSFlus> 04年我才小学2年级?
<violetzijing> yuning, 仰慕dalao
<violetzijing> 我入坑迟
<IsoaSFlus> yuning, 仰慕dalao
 * violetzijing 追的第一部是滑头鬼之孙
<yuning> 我只是年纪大...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 滑头鬼之孙我大学的时候看过...
 * iMadper 为啥我没入宅呢?
<IsoaSFlus> 我正式入宅好像是看夏娜
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我入宅是因为没有美剧可看了
<yuning> violetzijing, durarara 是不是和滑头鬼同期的?
<violetzijing> yuning, 可能要迟一两年？
<yuning> violetzijing, 嗯, 都是老作品了
 * IsoaSFlus 然而我现在都不太看得下去冻鳗了
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 那就看轻小说啊 LOL
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 几年前看的玩意儿，早没兴趣了
<violetzijing> yuning, 我记得跟滑头鬼之孙差不多同期的是魔王奶爸吧
 * violetzijing 有魔王奶爸同款大屁股鼠标垫=。=
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 我现在找了个办法让自己看冻鳗，就是下英文字幕的动漫，以学英语为目的去看2333333
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 现在的作品都是相似的套路, 确实无聊.
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 膜拜 dalao
<yuning> violetzijing, 原来你是这样的小伙子
<violetzijing> yuning, =.=
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 一个月前想到的办法，对英语阅读能力提升挺大的
 * IsoaSFlus 反正研究生考试不考听力2333333
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 那不如直接看 South Park 这样的
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 美漫没兴趣,我就是喜欢日漫里面可爱的小姐姐
 * IsoaSFlus 所以我现在基本只看萌豚番了
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 这样的话今年 1 月番推荐以下几部: 珈百璃的堕落, 小林家的龙女仆, URARA迷路帖
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 英语阅读看 BBC 啊
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, BBC 的文章看下来，叹息自己学的英语都是垃圾
<IsoaSFlus> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/08/589ab734c6516.png
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 还用你推荐吗嘿嘿嘿
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 果然老司机 LOL
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 不一定看得下去
<IsoaSFlus> 只是找一个喜欢的方式一举两得
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 我都是怀着崇敬的心
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 啥崇敬的心
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 看人家bbc写的文章啊
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 崇敬的心有用吗，我每次考试也都是怀着崇敬的心，但还是考不出高分啊
<yuning> 每次解 bug 前都是怀着崇敬的心, 这个还真有用
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 因为那个是玄学
<sampixer> startfluxbox
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 同为玄学, 抽卡时为什么不生效 ORZ
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 因为钱充得不够
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 问题就是没钱啊... 玄不救非，氪不改命, 用这个安慰自己最好了
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 你玩的啥啊？yys？菲特狗？
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 以前玩过点冷门的, 比如 <魔卡幻想>, <扩散性百万亚瑟王>, 现在已经改过自新, 不再碰了
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 我玩过扩散性ma和乖离性ma
<violetzijing> yuning, 百万亚瑟王hhhh
<IsoaSFlus> 前阵子还玩了崩坏3和少女前线，现在也都不玩了
<IsoaSFlus> 改过自新，不碰游戏了，我在游戏中得不到快乐
<yuning> violetzijing, ma 这种纯砸钱的实在玩不起, 魔卡幻想因为有公会, 和大家聊聊天倒还算开心
<violetzijing> yuning, 我对卡牌游戏不是很喜欢
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 说得好, 有钱砸游戏中太亏了, 还是玩塑料小人比较划算
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 土豪
 * violetzijing 安利这个小游戏 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papers,_Please
 * violetzijing 啊呀我太喜欢了
<yuning> violetzijing, 卡牌游戏会激起人的收集欲望, 太可怕了, 根本控制不住自己
<violetzijing> yuning, 塑料小人更贵啊
<violetzijing> yuning, 有钱的dalao
<yuning> 不过一旦某张好卡未能成功入手就立刻想删号摔手机...
<yuning> violetzijing, 喜好归喜好, 买不起才是现实
 * IsoaSFlus steam也是卡片游戏
<IsoaSFlus> s/卡片/卡牌
<yuning> 不绑定信用卡的 steam 还是可以玩的
<yuning> violetzijing, 那么哪里玩得到呢?
<IsoaSFlus> steam能用支付宝
<violetzijing> yuning, steam 可玩
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 快去看看你的钱包, 现在抢救说不定还来得及
<yuning> violetzijing, 我现在都没有电脑用
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 不用看了还活着
<violetzijing> yuning, ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yuning> violetzijing, 没钱啊. 怎么无论聊什么话题最后都回到"没钱"这个结论上...
<violetzijing> yuning, =。=
<IsoaSFlus> 寒假和基友把starbound打通了，然后就游戏荒了
<yuning> violetzijing, 我一定上了假的班, 拿了假的工资
<violetzijing> yuning, 但您还是我们的真·dalao
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 推荐在手机上装 gba 模拟器然后玩逆转裁判
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 玩999
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 居然还能有游戏荒，这不科学
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 999是啥
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 9小时9人9扇门
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 看了下似乎没有兴趣
<violetzijing> lol
<violetzijing> 我比较喜欢解谜游戏
<yuning> violetzijing, 有啥好的手机上的推荐吗? 我也喜欢解谜类
<violetzijing> yuning, 我手机上没游戏，要么装模拟器玩..
<violetzijing> yuning, 手机上我玩过机械迷城，不过是因为 flash ..
<yuning> violetzijing, 那我还是自己找吧
 * violetzijing 手机上只有一个鬼畜的 dumb ways2
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu手动分区不能选LVM么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482718 VBOX中找不到ＬＶＭ的选项 统计信息: 发表于 由 sluding — 2017-02-08 14:42
<lishoujun> 手机端有一个 不思议迷宫 的游戏 挺耐玩的
<lishoujun> 请教  我想在debian gnome桌面下装个gui的防火墙 哪个比较好用？
<IsoaSFlus> lishoujun: 好像看过这个游戏
<lishoujun> 是吗 他们家基本没有宣传
<yuning> lishoujun, 你想要的是 iptables 那样的? 还是防病毒的?
<yuning> lishoujun, 虽然两者我都没有什么推荐...
<violetzijing> yuning, 我第一反应是 iptables =。=
<violetzijing> YaST2 倒是有图形界面的 iptables
<yuning> violetzijing, 我也是, 不过这个需要什么 gui 客户端吗?
<violetzijing> yuning, 不知道啊，反正我上来就是直接关掉防火墙 lol
<violetzijing> yuning, 如果用的是 fedora 的话还会关掉 selinux
 * violetzijing <--典型的坏例子，大家不要学
<yuning> violetzijing, 对啊, 还有 selinux 什么的, 能关的统统关掉
<lishoujun> yuning: 公司要求电脑有防护 我其实不太需要
<violetzijing> lishoujun, 那你就说我有各大公司通用的防火墙（iptables），非常牢靠
<lishoujun> 好
<yuning> lishoujun, 那就就说我用的系统太小众没人愿意为它写病毒
<lishoujun> yuning: 这样岂不是显得我很另类
<yuning> lishoujun, 我就是在说笑, 别当真啊...
<lishoujun> 哦
<violetzijing> iMadper, 又在搞事
<violetzijing> iMadper, 轮子的事好玩啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 哈?
<violetzijing> iMadper, jisuanke
<iMadper> violetzijing: 私聊发我链接
<violetzijing> iMadper, 没链接，只是看到你最新的回答了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 哦, 那我确实要黑. 我还以为你说别的呢
<violetzijing> iMadper, 有趣
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我黑他又不是一个月两个月了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 都快一年了吧
<violetzijing> iMadper, 毕竟dalao，黑得动
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:知乎那个no money是你吗？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 啥玩意?
<IsoaSFlus> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/08/589ac991900e5.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 图里面的是你吗?
<abc_> iMadper: 老司机，先关注了
<iMadper> abc_: ...
<abc_> iMadper: :)
<violetzijing> iMadper, 赶紧发你的那几个车
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我都高速过 abc_ 了啊.
<iMadper> abc_: URAM - 002
<violetzijing> iMadper, =。=
<iMadper> abc_: 开车保平安
<abc_> iMadper: 拒绝
<iMadper> abc_: 上车, 坐稳了, 后面有大座儿   cc IsoaSFlus
<abc_> iMadper: 开门！开门！我下车
<abc_> iMadper: 黑车不上！
 * IsoaSFlus 我还年轻，不能坐车
 * abc_ 晕车
 * abc_ 哇…… (先吐为敬
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请教：多个硬盘时，系统自动将一段时间未使用的硬盘休眠吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482719 如题，请赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 上网摘星星 — 2017-02-08 16:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 文件夹出现奇怪的重名  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482720 例如下图，在chrome中另存为窗口中浏览文件可以看到这些奇怪的重名文件夹，另外不仅是chrome中，在windows的文件浏览器下也会看到这些重名文件夹，点进去两个重名的文件夹内容都
<^k^>  ─> 相同。 [img]https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/08/589ad8ef660f0.png [/img] 如果尝试重命名，会提示失败 [img]h …
<IsoaSFlus> 求大佬帮忙看看这个贴子哇
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 以前我的优盘快坏的时候遇到过这个问题
<yuning> 哦, 才注意到是重名的文件
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 别和我说你通过买一块新硬盘解决了这个问题
<IsoaSFlus> 网好像有点不行，延迟好高
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 你这情况还真没遇到过
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 其实这问题有三年历史了，我今天才问23333
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 这两个 Music 最初是同时出现的吗? 还是说一个先有了另一个后来才出现?
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 在命令行中用 ls 查看是什么效果?
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 好像是经历了一次什么事情才出现的，但我忘了是什么事情
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, ubuntu 中有一种 meta 文件可以实现类似的效果
<IsoaSFlus> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nNmf7awt/aaa
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: ls出来是这样
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 诡异, 要不要用 fsck.vfat 检查一下?
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 新添加的惠普HP打印机打印测试页面在processing之后立刻stopped  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482721 我通过系统设置添加网络打印机，添加了办公室的HP打印机 然后打印测试页面，发现在processing之后立刻stopped 怎么回事啊 运行命令 hp-check -t 我得到 Code: Cannot
<^k^>  ─> find module (SNMP-TARGET-MIB): At line 1 in (none) Cannot find module (SNMP-FRAMEWORK-MIB): At line 9 in /usr/share/s …
<IsoaSFlus> yuning: 完了。。。我刚才为了发帖子尝试了下重命名某文件夹。。。那个文件夹消失了。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 哭了
<IsoaSFlus> 5天多的音乐。。。。
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 先 remount,ro, 把整个设备 dd 出来备份, 然后对 dd 出来的内容用 fsck 之类的试试看能不能恢复
<yuning> IsoaSFlus, 另外 dmesg 里面没有什么 error 吗? 我猜物理层面或 FS 层面会有报错的
<yuning> 话说都出了这种奇怪现象了还敢放重要数据在里面, 年轻人心真大 XD
 * yuning 下班
<IsoaSFlus> 没办法dd。。。没那么大的空间，350个g。。。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 双系统，如今无法进入windows  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482723 我这是ubuntu14.04与windows7双系统。目前问题是正常开机显示系统选项，选择ubuntu，可以正常进入；如果选择windows7，无法进入系统，也没有任何提示。 我的win7只有C、D两个分区，在Ubuntu系统里可
<richard_ma> 大家晚上好
<richardma> 有人吗
<ubrl> richardma:点点点.  20:31
<IsoaSFlus> richard_ma: 有
<maplebeats_> 惨
<maplebeats_> test
<ubrl> maplebeats_:点点点.  22:08
<maplebeats_> 似乎没人
<zkl_> tq 上海
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats_: 有
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats_: 前辈好久不见
<maplebeats_> IsoaSFlus: 你怎么证明你是人
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 你可以给我一道高数题
<IsoaSFlus> 我肯定做不出来
<maplebeats> 首先，我不会出题。。。
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 这其实是一个陷阱，如果你真出了说明你不是人
<maplebeats> 忽悠
<maplebeats> 接着忽悠
 * IsoaSFlus 我好好一个大学生，怎么就忽悠了呢。
<IsoaSFlus> 我也实在不是谦虚
<maplebeats> 大学生你好
<maplebeats> 不容易
<IsoaSFlus> 马上考研了，更不容易
<maplebeats> 不错啊
<maplebeats> 让我回去再读三年书吧
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 前辈现在还在tx？
<maplebeats> 在啊
<maplebeats> 还在打酱油
<maplebeats> 妈的
<maplebeats> 再这样打下去要完蛋
<maplebeats> -help
 * maplebeats 谁把我收了，给我一点钱就可以了
<vamadir> hello
<ubrl> vamadir:点点点.  22:42
<vamadir> 大家好。
<ubrl> vamadir:点点点.  22:42
<vamadir> 我是俄罗斯人，毕业2016.7沈阳工业大学。我想找工作LINUX system administrator。在那个网站外国人可以找IT工作在中国？
<vamadir> 在国际linkedin没有
<IsoaSFlus> vamadir: 明天白天来问，现在厉害的叔叔都不在
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 能在bat打酱油也相当厉害了吧，何况你不还毕业没多久吗
<maplebeats> 我都毕业3年多了！
<maplebeats> 3年啊
<maplebeats> 擦
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 好像是的，我都大三了
<maplebeats> 知道了吧，这已经很久了！
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 前辈在tx做什么方向？
<maplebeats> 传说中的
<maplebeats> 工资最低的
<maplebeats> 运维
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 有多低……
<maplebeats> 20K不到
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 其实我不是很清楚这个数字在深圳是什么概念……
<maplebeats> 开发起步就是20k吧，我工作了3年才20K不到，你想想。。。
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 论工作压力呢，哪个大？
<maplebeats> 都大
<maplebeats> 没啥区别
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 前辈大学学的是cs吗？
<maplebeats> cs是什么
<maplebeats> 我是学通信的
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 那我们专业差不多……通信要学的我们基本都学
<maplebeats> 其实我也不记得大学学了啥
<maplebeats> 高数还是很有用的
<maplebeats> 英语
<maplebeats> 其它都没什么用
<maplebeats> 只要会吹牛会忽悠就行了，活让别人干就是
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 没有用是因为你现在干的是运维吧……
<IsoaSFlus> 和通信确实有点八杆子打不到一块去
<maplebeats> 还好吧，我们经常和运营商沟通
<maplebeats> 不懂点怎么忽悠
<maplebeats> 大学应该多练习一下PPT
<maplebeats> 多练习一下口才，能把小事吹牛逼的那种
<maplebeats> 应该就可以毕业了
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 通信其实主要还是做硬件吧
<maplebeats> 焊板子么- -
<maplebeats> 焊过
<IsoaSFlus> 其实通信至少要读了研究生才能干点相关的吧
<maplebeats> 谁知道呢，我感觉都差不多
<maplebeats> 毕竟我只是一个小运维
<stduolc> vamadir: 来武汉么？
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 我好奇你当初是怎么进tx的，能不能给我传授点经验？
 * maplebeats 我能说忽悠么...
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 你不是要考研么，着急啥
<stduolc> maplebeats: 我广播电视工程。。。也是干运维。。。
<stduolc> maplebeats: 企鹅用什么监控系统？
<maplebeats> 我们各种奇葩专业都有
<maplebeats> stduolc: 自建
<stduolc> maplebeats: 牛逼，叫什么名字？
<maplebeats> stduolc: 我们部门什么都是自己搞，内核，docker都有维护的分支
<maplebeats> stduolc: 叫监控系统！2333333
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 就大致说下流程嘛
<stduolc> maplebeats: 自己造轮子
<stduolc> maplebeats: 都不开源出来给大家见识见识么？
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 都是看运气，和面试官是不是投机
<maplebeats> stduolc:监控系统啊？代码我没看过，我相信一定很烂
<maplebeats> 我们框架代码到是我经常看，已经在做开源了，不过最近网站被攻击了。。。
<maplebeats> http://taf.qcloud.com/
<ubrl> maplebeats: ⇪ 系统维护中
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 那你觉得面试官是看中了你的什么？
<stduolc> 对啊，脸蛋还是身材？
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 都3年了，忘了。。。估计是技术吧
<maplebeats> 毕竟当时笔试我只有40分
<stduolc> 还有笔试？
<maplebeats> 是啊，腾讯都有笔试的
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 笔试考了些什么？
<stduolc> 那肯定有白板编程咯
<maplebeats> 其实我也没明白为什么我40分能到面试
<stduolc> 白板编程我基本水的不行
<maplebeats> 白板写脚本我现在都不行了
<maplebeats> 当时考过我白板写脚本
<stduolc> maplebeats: 你一定上传真实头像了。
<maplebeats> 然后我写出来了
<stduolc> 你写出来了？牛逼
<maplebeats> 现在要是谁让我白板写脚本或者程序，我就直接走人了
<maplebeats> 写你妹啊，写不出来
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 前辈你还没回答我呢😭
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 笔试考什么吗？我忘了啊...
<maplebeats> 毕竟那些笔试题就是我们出的。。。
<maplebeats> 我还出过题，其实就是百度了一下
<maplebeats> 然后就交上去了
<maplebeats> 233333
<stduolc> ...
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 那面试阶段你是怎么脱颖而出的，你在大学有很多项目经历或者获奖经历吗
 * maplebeats 其实笔试题都是找毕业生出几个题，老大汇总就拿去用了
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: = =!我觉得你最好别问了，你会怀疑世界的
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 为……为什么
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 因为你说的我都没有。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 因为要求特别高吗？
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 我都慌得很，感觉面试是很可怕的东西
<maplebeats> 因为你没面试过吧
<maplebeats> 多试试就知道了
<maplebeats> 面试还是很简单的
<IsoaSFlus> 去年一年我都尽力找老师要项目，参加各种比赛，就怕面试这种东西没话说
<maplebeats> 最蛋疼的是智力考试
<maplebeats> 前年一个微信的GM面我，妈的就是出智力题给我，直接GG了
<maplebeats> 智商不够
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<maplebeats> 微信一共7面，我真的是日了dog了
<maplebeats> 最后一面失败了
<IsoaSFlus> 我现在想知道研究生考试的面试是咋样的
<maplebeats> 主要是我喝酒再去面试的，确实转不过来
<maplebeats> 智商也不行
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 怕是喝了假酒
<maplebeats> 哈哈，估计是
<maplebeats> 上床去了，下次聊
<IsoaSFlus> +1，上床看番了
 * maplebeats 今天升高级工程师答辩失败了很伤感
<iMadper> chihchun_afk: 大佬, 有人告诉我你撤了?
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 在eclipse.ini添加javaagent lombok后，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482725 我在桌面左边launcher里添加了eclipse的快捷方式 Code: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel  gnome-desktop-item-edit  ~/Desktop/  --create-new 后来用eclipse的一个java插件lombok 1. 将 lombok.jar 复制到 eclipse.ini 所在的文件
<^k^>  ─> 夹目录下 2. 打开 eclipse.ini ,在最后面插入以下代码并保存: -javaagent:lombok.jar 结果用launche …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-09
<chihchun> iMadper: 我只是从 47F 搬到 46 F 阿....
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请问怎么在ALT+F2中运行.sh文件啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482726 输入：/路径/abc.sh start 没反应么，在终端里可以啊 另外，怎么把状态栏的时间放到中间？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 和彭丽媛快活快活 — 2017-02-09 10:46
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求教，我的是神舟笔记本k660d i5d4装的是win7 能装什么版本的ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482727 硬盘是mbr格式的，想装一个与win7共存的双系统，能装什么版本的ubuntu呀？ 请说明一下原因吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2017-02-09 10:59
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求教，我的是神舟笔记本k660d i5d4装的是win7 能装什么版本的ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482728 硬盘是mbr格式的，想装一个与win7共存的双系统，能装什么版本的ubuntu呀？ 请说明一下原因吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2017-02-09 10:59
<chihchun> iMadper: 誰告訴你我徹了阿?XD
<iMadper> chihchun: 早, 大佬
<iMadper> chihchun: 刚睡醒
<iMadper> chihchun: 那个, 某个lug啊
<iMadper> chihchun: telegram上.
<chihchun> iMadper: 加加我XD
<iMadper> chihchun: 46F和47F有啥不同? 除了矮了一层
<chihchun> iMadper: PC&Core team 都在 46F. 47F 是 cert team, solution engineering team, field engineering
<iMadper> chihchun: 你不在solution engineering team啊?
<chihchun> iMadper: 不在阿...
<iMadper> 额...
<chihchun> iMadper: 怎麼好像沒人知道他們是幹麻的 XD
<iMadper> chihchun: 归ara的?
<chihchun> iMadper: yeap
<iMadper> chihchun: 这个team以前我都没听说过.
<chihchun> iMadper: 因為去年年底 reorg 才生出來的新 tem
<iMadper> chihchun: 感觉是个高端team, 所以我才以为你在
<chihchun> 該不會是 佟辉 爆料的我撤退的吧 ... XD
<iMadper> chihchun: 消息源是谁我就不知道了....
<chihchun> iMadper: 就原本 phone app team 變成 solution engineering team
<iMadper> chihchun: 到我这里, 指不定都是几手的料而了.
<iMadper> chihchun: 然后也不在yc手里啊.
<chihchun> iMadper: 只是因為我貼一張打包的照片在 facebook 阿 XD
<iMadper> chihchun: O_o
<chihchun> 搬下來沒窗景了...Q_Q
<iMadper> chihchun: 46F没有窗? 还是刚好你的私人办公室没有窗?
<chihchun> 哪來的私人辦公室....我还特别跑去买了只抗噪耳机
<iMadper> chihchun: lol
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请问怎么在ALT+F2中运行.sh文件啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482729 输入： /路径/ABC.sh start 回车没反应啊，在终端里没问题 另外，怎么把状态栏时间放到中间 统计信息: 发表于 由 胖次打脸 — 2017-02-09 11:03
<IsoaSFlus> joke
<IsoaSFlus> 咋没笑话出来了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu 16.04 升级Nvidia专用显卡驱动卡住  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482730 如图所示，在用 Ubuntu 自带的 Additional Drivers 升级 Nvidia 驱动时卡住了，在这个界面超过30分钟了，一直未动。 系统为刚装的系统，GT 705 显卡，戴尔台式机自带的。 只配
<^k^>  ─> 置了一个 清华 的源，没做别的操作。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zcdll — 2017-02-09 11:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu Terminal 出现异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482731 我一部小心用 Code: rm -rf * 删除了~/.vim/下的全部文件，然后Terminal就出现问题了。每次打开Terminal都会显示下面的警告： Code: bash: source: 需要文件名参数 source: 用法: source 文件名 [参数] 并且每次我改变
<^k^>  ─> 当前目录，在$前方都不会再提示当前路径，请问我应该如何修复呢？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: …
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早.
<vamadir> 大家好。我是俄罗斯人，毕业2016.7沈阳工业大学。我想找工作LINUX system administrator。在那个网站外国人可以找IT工作在中国？
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: https://www.zhihu.com/question/55366296
<ubrl> ooOO_OOoo: ⇪  会亲后要求增加彩礼未遂而提出分手，真的分手后却后悔，如何评价？ - 婚姻 - 知乎
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你能用的到
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早看过了.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 用啥?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 哦，对了，你啥时候办事！
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 没钱办啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 先不办了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 别闹
<ooOO_OOoo> im
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 穷困潦倒.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我组都散伙了.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 指不定哪天就裁了呢.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我都准备好自杀了.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 。。。 你有工资拿
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 管他散伙不散伙的。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: sigh...
<violetzijing> vamadir, 工作签证很多公司都不愿意办的
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 别闹
<iMadper> violetzijing: 咱司那个sa岗位突然不招了.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 应该说, 好几个岗位, 突然不招了, 不知道闹啥
<violetzijing> iMadper, 要散了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 1116昨天我想介绍给他的, 但是发现已经关了
<vamadir> violetzijing, 我知道
<violetzijing> iMadper, sa 的岗位少吧，而且大多要有经验的 cc vamadir
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你看qftb邮件
<violetzijing> vamadir, 这 nick 好像我的前同事，吓我一跳
<violetzijing> iMadper, =。=我都没订阅啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 关了超多岗位..
<vamadir> violetzijing，？？什么意思？我的汉语不是那么好
<iMadper> violetzijing: allhands啊.
<violetzijing> iMadper, 散了散了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 散的好啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: .
<violetzijing> vamadir, 我有个前同事叫 vladimir， 你的名字乍一看很像
<iMadper> violetzijing: 乍一看   <---   这是高端中文了啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 中文俚语
<violetzijing> iMadper, =__,=
<iMadper> violetzijing: 太难为人家了
<vamadir> violetzijing，哦，明白了。vamadir 就是我的nick和我的域名
<iMadper> violetzijing: 中国的工作签很难办?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 至少不愿意办
<iMadper> violetzijing: 这倒是. 就咱司那个尿性
<iMadper> violetzijing: 但是应该不难办. 一堆黑白屌丝外教啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 在上家就有个西班牙人想来，打探了一圈后发现签证不愿意办，就算了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 昂....
<violetzijing> iMadper, 很多外教都是拿旅游签的
<iMadper> violetzijing: ... ...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 好吧. 旅游签也就半年啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我一个特别好的外教，为了签证，最后去了 China daily...
<violetzijing> iMadper, 香港的旅游签一年
<iMadper> violetzijing: ... ...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 哦.
 * IsoaSFlus 围观高端话题
<iMadper> violetzijing: 今年工作好难找
<violetzijing> iMadper, =__,=
<violetzijing> iMadper, 您作为猎头
<iMadper> violetzijing: 好多公司今年都不要应届生了...
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那怎么办
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 还是有很多公司在招. 你只需要抢到这些名额就好了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 挤走其他跟你同届的学生.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 至于那些没找到工作的, 那就是失败者咯, 失败者当然是跟我一起自杀了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那我还是准备自杀
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我的很多同学今年应届，说的确不好找工作
<violetzijing> iMadper, 不过纷纷拿了 google 有道之类的 offer
<violetzijing> iMadper, 人话不能信
<iMadper> violetzijing: 恩.
<violetzijing> 都不真诚啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 还是我最真诚
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 你的同学应届，啥意思？
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 他们研究生毕业呗
<iMadper> violetzijing: 搬去小城市好了.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 厦门小公司, 黑盒测试, 都不需要技术, 1w/mon
<violetzijing> iMadper, 卧槽
<iMadper> violetzijing: 会写个接口的自动化测试, 就算是架构师了.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 工资不详
<violetzijing> iMadper, 这不是脑门上写的「人傻钱多速来」么
<iMadper> violetzijing: 对啊.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 没办法, 厦门说来说去也就一个厦大凑合, 还不是计算机强校
<violetzijing> iMadper, 也是噢
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 厦门是小城市吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不小啊.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 跟北上广深比当然小. 但是其实不小.
<iMadper> yuning: 出cz800了
<iMadper> yuning: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=544648397380&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_3455987_13726438:1486619091_3k7_178361762&upsid=3ba942c197a4187e86552fd1d0f131f7&clk1=3ba942c197a4187e86552fd1d0f131f7
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 闪迪至尊极速USB 3.1闪存盘 CZ800 128G 大容量商务高速加密U盘-tmall.com天猫
<yuning> iMadper, 这你还等什么, 快买一打
<violetzijing> iMadper, 这你还等什么, 快买一打
<iMadper> 打你们俩
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • UBUNTU下nginx URL Rewrite规则文件如何导入？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482735 规则文件内容如下： location / { rewrite ^/news/([0-9]*)\.html$ news.php?id=$1 last; } 我看见有两个nginx配置文件：/etc/nginx/nginx.conf文件和/etc/nginx/sites-available/default文件，请问导入URL Rewrite规
<^k^>  ─> 则文件时应该把include 规则文件路径;加在以上哪个文件的哪个位置？ 我曾尝试在/etc/nginx/ …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • nginx的这两个配置文件有什么区别？/etc/nginx/nginx.conf和/etc/nginx/sites-……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482736 nginx的这两个配置文件有什么区别？/etc/nginx/nginx.conf 和 /etc/nginx/sites-available/default 哪个是比较常修改的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gtiubvrd — 2017-02-09
<^k^>  ─> 13:58
<yunfan> iMadper: 厦门日常物价应该会高不少 旅游区我是深有体会
<iMadper> yunfan: 这倒是.
<yunfan> iMadper: 但是如果你追求百人斩超记录什么的 应该厦门容易完成
<iMadper> yunfan: 那不如去云南
<yunfan> iMadper: 云南又没那么多岗位 斩人也要有钱嘛  难道你拿了超记录 以后开房就不用付钱 靠刷脸?
<iMadper> yunfan: 你说得对.
<yunfan> 不对的话我一般不说
<iMadper> yunfan: 但是你不知道我是remote的....
<iMadper> yunfan: 在哪儿都是拿一样的工资.
<yunfan> iMadper: 确实不知道  要不你来摩都吧
<iMadper> yunfan: 去稍微穷点儿的地方反而更容易斩
<iMadper> yunfan: 不去魔都
<yunfan> 不过我也remote过几年 真的remote了 也没啥地方可去
<iMadper> yunfan: 你怎么不去云南当个老司机呢?
<yunfan> iMadper: 我现在不remote了啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦.
<yunfan> iMadper: 你要不来我黄山市住一阵  我有个朋友也在那remote着  公司在帝都
<iMadper> yunfan: 不去了, 没兴趣
<yunfan> iMadper: 那你现在在哪里 石家庄么
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • FTP被动模式设置不成功，浏览器不能直接访问FTP目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482737 目的：浏览器直接 ftp://ip/ 访问ftp目录 配置：在vsftpd.conf配置文件中 pasv_enable = yes pasv_min_port = 30000 pasv_max_port = 30010 保存 然后service vsftps restart 配置防火墙ufw allow pro
<IsoaSFlus> 。
<violetzijing> richardma, 马老师好
<iMadper> yunfan: 通利福尼亚州
<yunfan> iMadper: 为何选择在那里  燕郊不是更好
<iMadper> yunfan: 我在燕郊没房啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 额 牛逼
<iMadper> yunfan: 通利福尼亚州做地铁, 50分钟到公司啊. 虽然我很少去吧...
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我现在吃辣条的话，办公室里的人会不会砍死我？
<iMadper> violetzijing: 辣条味道很重嘛?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我没吃过诶
<violetzijing> iMadper, 很重，满屋飘香
<iMadper> violetzijing: 那就吃啊
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 你们绑定亮度调节的快捷键一般用什么?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482738 你们绑定亮度调节的快捷键一般用什么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-09 15:09
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我从来不在乎同事对我的看法
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我在上家吃的时候有同事声称我在吃屎=。=。。。
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 现在的辣条不好吃了
<IsoaSFlus> 为了适应大部分人的口味都偏甜
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 也不错啊
 * IsoaSFlus 怀念儿时正宗的味道23333
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 我喜欢的巴西烤鸭也非常甜
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 那你就是受益者嘛
<IsoaSFlus> 像我可很难过，甜甜的不习惯
<yuning> violetzijing, 欢迎来 qalab 吃
<violetzijing> yuning, 感动
<violetzijing> yuning, 人间自有真情在
 * yuning 我是做好事不留名的雷锋
<yunfan> iMadper: 原来你那是同城remote
<yunfan> iMadper:  我吃榴莲糖 同事也没啥
<iMadper> yunfan: .
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 三星研发新电池 20分钟快充叫板特斯拉  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482739 近日，三星公司下属三星SDI子公司宣布，将开发“下一代”电池产品，能为电动车提供超600km的续航里程 ，且拥有“快速充电”能力，20分钟便可充满80%的电量。相比之下，新电池的性
<^k^>  ─> 能已超越特斯拉Model S的电池。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cqs_zhonghuan — 2017-02-09 16:33
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 无法用普通帐号登录了，可以用root登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482740 无法用普通帐号登录了，可以用root登录 cat /var/log/auth.log Feb 9 17:39:01 hwy CRON[3404]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) Feb 9 17:39:01 hwy CRON[3404]: pam_unix(cron:s
<^k^>  ─> ession): session closed for user root Feb 9 17:40:01 hwy CRON[3459]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • [求助，很急]ubuntu开机自动运行脚本问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482741 本人由于毕设要求开始在vm虚拟上学习ubuntu，现需要在ubuntu开机后自动运行一脚本。 sh脚本编写完成后运行成功，脚本编写应该没问题，现希望在开机后自动运行这一
<^k^>  ─> 脚本。 按照网上教程，将脚本移动至/etc/init.d目录下 并用命令设置为启动脚本 cd /etc/ini …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • MTK x20通过HDMI怎么显示xubuntu-desktop，xorg.0.log没有出现报错。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482742 MTK X20是自带android系统的，然后也能从hdmi输出。然后我这边想安装ubuntu系统，已经挂载好了ubuntu的文件系统，也能通过串口进入终端，kernel是从android提取出来了，
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu的桌面系统安装的是xubuntu，我这边也在X11中配置了xorg.conf，配置文件如下所示，xorg …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 使用KVM遇到的问题，求助大神！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482743 Code: $sudo apt install virtinst Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done virtinst is already the newest version. You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The follo
<^k^>  ─> wing packages have unmet dependencies:  virtinst : Depends: python-ipaddr but it is not going to be installed     …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何在没有安装X的情况下调节VGA的tty的brgihtness/gamma?就像xrandr那样,只是不需要安装X  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482748 如何在没有安装X的情况下调节VGA的tty的brgihtness/gamma?就像xrandr那样,只是不需要安装X 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-09 23:28
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-10
<stduolc> Ivan97 你是不是也在linuxba
<Ivan97> stduolc 嗯
<stduolc> 额，好吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu dp接口支持  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482749 1: ubuntu 我禁用了Nouveau 驱动以后, 页面显示正常, 我也就没用再安装n卡驱动. 怎么查看现在显卡驱动是什么呢? 2: 现在开机后, hdmi接口的显示屏可以正常显示, 但是dp接口显示屏无法识别, 这个
<^k^>  ─> 怎么解决呢? 我想用dp接口. 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dragon-mwl — 2017-02-10 9:10
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.04 • 17.04不要男人了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482750 我在虚拟机上安装的Lubuntu17.04，当我输入man指令时，却被提示： bash：man：command not found 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-02-10 9:28
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.04 • 17.04不要男人了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482751 我在虚拟机上安装的Lubuntu17.04，当我输入man指令时，却被提示： bash：man：command not found 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-02-10 9:28
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 请教：w3m “not in gzip format”是什么意思？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482752 该了个天气的脚本，以前好好的，不知道哪天突然截取不到数据了。在命令行里运行w3m -no-cookie -dump http://www.weather.com.cn/weather/101220524.shtml 显示“gzip: stdin: not in gzip format”。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 szl1997 — 2017-02-10 10:07
<zkl> 请问Ubuntu通过命令安装了libboost1.58-doc,然后怎么查看文档?百度没结果
<IsoaSFlus> zkl: 源里面我好像只看到1.60和1.61的
<zkl> IsoaS: 我的源里有,装上了,看来只能使用浏览器查看了,没有其他办法了吧
<IsoaSFlus> zkl: 用man命令啊
<IsoaSFlus> man <name>
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 贵司那个文件管理器中的最近使用bug啥时候修啊？
<IsoaSFlus> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/10/589d3b8f89e04.png
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<zkl> IsoaS: 我试过了,没有man的帮助手册
<zkl> IsoaS: 谢谢啦,我有浏览器看吧,就是每次都得去那个目录下面,比较麻烦
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 保持谦虚 : 一位颇有名气的哲学家在演讲结束后与学生交谈。 一个学生问:"您认为谁是当今最优秀的哲学家?" 哲学家答:"朋友,你使我面临两难的处境:一方面我的品格要求我谦虚,因而我不便说出这个名字；另一方面,我的品格要求我诚实,因而我又不得不说出这个名字。我
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04， amd r7 250e显卡，使用amdgpu pro驱动，屏幕左边 有一条紫色的线  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482753 如题，显示器是LG25UM65（2560*1080），用的HDMI接口,截图出来的图片是正常的，且卸载了amdgpu pro驱动也会恢复正常，我怀疑驱动算法在绘图时向右偏移了
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 网易云音乐安装引发的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482755 为了安装网易云音乐程序，因为缺少libfontconfig1(>= 2.11.94)而不能安装。目前debian中的版本是2.11.0-6.7版本的，我冒然安装了ubuntu中的2.11.94版本。结果目前的情况是这样的： Code: sudo dpkg -l | grep libfo
<^k^>  ─> ntconfig1                  pU  libfontconfig1:amd64                        2.11.94-0ubuntu1.1  …
<bitsmix> quit
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，Ubuntu-server-16.04.1-amd_64 如何实现软路由  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482757 如题，安装Ubuntu-server-16.04.1-amd_64 字符界面。 网卡1:对外网NET模式，可以上网 ens33 地址：192.168.41.1 子网掩码：255.255.255.0 网关：192.168.42.2 网卡2：对内网私有网络。
<^k^>  ─> ens34 地址：192.168.18.1 子网掩码：255.255.255.248 如果实现，软路由。 外网《-》ens33《-》ens …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • ubuntu设置静音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482759 ubuntu声音设置时勾选了静音， 静音 ， 代表音量为0, 还是把声卡关闭了， 或者是别的意思 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 andre_feng — 2017-02-10 14:19
<violetzijing> iMadper, http://www.guokr.com/link/315911/
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ 情人节，再送Ta一支彩虹玫瑰！（番外篇之一） | 果篮 | 果壳网
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 彩虹玫瑰是不是太给了
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 只要心里有爱
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 送同性?
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 当然是给老婆啦
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 所以我说太给了
<ggta> anyone ?
<IsoaSFlus> ggta: hi
<ggta> hi sweet
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<abc_> ...
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: 你好，sweet
<ggta> aha
<IsoaSFlus> abc_: disgusting
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: +1
<ggta> why
<ggta> how to install newest version ubuntu os into my asshole
<IsoaSFlus> ggta: 看看你的asshole 支持不支持usb
<ggta>  i tried usb once, but it hurts me so bad when i try to take it out, maybe 3.0 usb could be better
<IsoaSFlus> ggta: maybe u need a bigger asshole
<ggta> barbie doll was struggle in my anal before, but weeks later, it make my ass so open good, then i try to put vodka bottle in my ass and it feels even better, so i think my asshole is big enough
<IsoaSFlus> pervert...
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 完美运行QQ8.9～～～  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482761 前几天逛贴吧发现CrossOver发布了新版，抱着侥幸的心理试了下，发现居然可以发送表情了 不过密码好像还是很难保存下来，用了几天每次都点保存中间终于有一次保存下来了 不过能发表情知足了，果断
<^k^>  ─> 抛弃太监轻聊版咔咔咔～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fxq_1998 — 2017-02-10 15:09
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有大佬知道怎么让unity重启
<IsoaSFlus> 就像GNOME 在alt+f2里面输个r就能重启一样
<happyaron> IsoaSFlus: 好像是alt-f2之后输入unity
<happyaron> 或者unity --replace
<violetzijing> happyaron, 果然是大神出手就知有没有
<happyaron> violetzijing: ... 钳子姐还没人给钱呢。。。
<violetzijing> happyaron, 怎么办，不给转正了吗
<happyaron> violetzijing: 我下周找HR问问
<happyaron> 回头一起吃饭
<violetzijing> happyaron, 吼啊
<happyaron> 3月份我得回去上课，那之后就不好出来吃饭了。。。
<violetzijing> happyaron, 小学生也要开学了吗
<IsoaSFlus> happyaron: 谢大佬！
<happyaron> violetzijing: 好像是啊
<happyaron> IsoaSFlus: 先试试好使不。。。
<violetzijing> 我重启 gnome 还是直接杀 X 的=。=
<happyaron> 他那个就是重启个wm
<violetzijing> happyaron, 不记得现在 gnome 有没有，至少在一段时间内，gnome 没有 logout 的键，我就杀 X
<IsoaSFlus> happyaron: 试过了才来感谢的，很好使
<IsoaSFlus> happyaron: 试过了才来感谢的，很好使
<IsoaSFlus> ……我这网
<happyaron> violetzijing: 厉害厉害
<happyaron> violetzijing: 我的kde貌似不需要这样。。。
<happyaron> IsoaSFlus: :)
<violetzijing> happyaron, 我的 cinnamon 也不需要了（ye
<violetzijing> happyaron, 欢度周末了
<happyaron> violetzijing: 欢度周末
<happyaron> 我的kwin可以在线切换用不用3d加速
<EvilFinder> linux-mint的开机提示音在哪里有设置选项可以去掉？
<happyaron> no idea，感觉mint做得很夹生233
<EvilFinder> 之前一直用ubuntu，最近用了用linux-mint感觉还不错
<IsoaSFlus> EvilFinder: 没用过mint，但你可以尝试下瞎找找那个音频文件
<IsoaSFlus> 找到把他删了23333
<EvilFinder> 但是我不确定那个音频文件的名称，没法查找
<EvilFinder> 估计把文件删掉系统启动之后会报错
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> 大改猴
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 啥bug?
<EvilFinder> 我估计系统设置里面应该有，只是我找了一会儿找不到
<IsoaSFlus> EvilFinder: 八成是ogg文件，暴力find就成
<IsoaSFlus> IsoaSFlus: 我看xx看到有人向你提了这个问题
<EvilFinder> 恩恩，我找找，找到先把文件移动到别的位置，不报错再删掉
<IsoaSFlus> 啊呸，我怎么at自己了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 哦, 那我知道那个了. 这个bug还不够三年啊. 为啥需要修?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我不是发了截图吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 啥??? link私聊给我?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你们是国企吗，要三年？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我们是开源社区啊
 * iMadper 逃
<IsoaSFlus> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/10/589d3b8f89e04.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<IsoaSFlus> 这个图嘛
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 赞.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 有launchpad的bug tracking嘛?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没有的话去报个bug? 然后assignee设置成 happyaron
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 没有！
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那好吧...
<iMadper> happyaron: 去, 干活儿去!
<happyaron> iMadper: 我这周休假
<iMadper> happyaron: 也就是说你这周有时间修咯?  lol
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你司这作风我喜欢啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有，陪老妈
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我也想去你司上班
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 年纪轻轻干点儿啥不好?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 来个养老公司, 都没竞争力了以后
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 年轻就要做开发. 千万别学我们这种
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我心态很老年的
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 非常不喜欢大城市
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 感觉那种快节奏太让我难受了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我司在北京啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 还不够大?
<IsoaSFlus> IsoaSFlus: 就算我想去你司也不会收我啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我司确实很少要应届生.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 但是rh和suse都有要应届生的习惯.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: violetzijing 应届的时候同时去了rh和suse
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 要应届生又如何，会找二本的loser？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 会的.
 * IsoaSFlus 不信
<IsoaSFlus> 那谁还高考啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你水平比我当年去rh的时候高
 * iMadper 我当年去rh的时候比我现在水平高
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你这……有故事啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 打了三年dota, 你谁水平会不会下降?
<zxszx4> 打了三年dota 了，你的dota水平还下降了？
<iMadper> zxszx4: 是下降了, 以前在天梯玩, 后来是在办公室里跟同时打ai. 你说水平会不会下降?
<zxszx4> 现在ai也挺厉害的
<iMadper> zxszx4: 但是还是不行啊.
<zxszx4> 我有1年多没玩了，我都不敢上线打了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 大一打了一年dota2
<IsoaSFlus> 大二打了一年300英雄
<IsoaSFlus> 大三上玩战地1
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心语绝话 : 一天,在大嫂家里。大嫂:小玲我那天去你家居然用蟑螂迎接我????过份！！！！小玲:哪里嘛! 大嫂:向我爬了过来,而且人家那天穿的是裙子呢。小玲:没事没事,把裙子脱下来打就是了。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助！apt-get autoremove后驱动modules丢失，网卡,USB驱动失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482767 一时脑热autoremove了一下，重启后wifi不能搜索网络，USB无法识别设备； 现在无法联网，无法插U盘，完全与外界隔离了，能正常启动，xwindow可以进入，一些常用软
<^k^>  ─> 件也可以使用； ~$ lsmod 了一下发现确实了好多模块,仅剩下以下模块： Module kvm irqbypass se …
<IsoaSFlus> 有啥学js的好方法吗
<nick_addict> 你们都用什么样都路由器，平常？？？
<nick_addict> 刷的什么系统啊？
<nick_addict> 我刷的，一个ddwrt 一个 openwrt。
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 小米路由器，openwrt
<nick_addict> IsoaSFlus: 嗯。 openwrt 的话，装luci了吗？
<nick_addict> 还是说天天命令行搞路由器啊。
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 装了
<nick_addict> 我用的ddwrt + openwrt. openwrt 主要是 ss + chinadns + etc.
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 命令行搞毛线，不熟悉的话效率太低，当然还是会结合命令行的
<nick_addict> 但是感觉怎么路由器里面刷的ss 有的时候经常断线呢／
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 我从不在路由器跑太多东西，我挂个transmission都卡
<nick_addict> openconncet 你刷到过openwrt吗
<nick_addict> ....transmission用个树莓派挂吧。路由器还是太卡了。
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 没钱买开发板
<IsoaSFlus> 我现在用实验室电脑挂，不用电费还不是自己的硬盘
<nick_addict> IsoaSFlus: 节省+1
<nick_addict> 买个便宜的100块左右可以用的。
<nick_addict> 实验室的应该是机房吧。
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 其实没啥必要，我不是太重度
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 不是啊，就是普通的台式
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 我那个是pcb制板的实验室
<nick_addict> IsoaSFlus: 哦。路由器里刷翻呛的东西。折腾过，浪费了1天时间成功了。但是觉得不可靠，因为经常ss掉线。应该是路由器自己本身的问题。
<nick_addict> openwrt
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 你挂ss干啥?
<IsoaSFlus> 如果不是特别硬的需求，我建议试试在路由器改host
<nick_addict> 实现透明上网啊。
<nick_addict> 改host太费事了。每台机器都改一下，肯定不好的。
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 只改路由器
<desperapdo> 小白的我用蓝灯555
<IsoaSFlus> desperapdo: 免费不一定稳定，我是自己的vps
<wkwing> 蓝灯只有800M
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 只改host没用吧?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 很多网站ip也被强了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 常用的都ok
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 是嘛?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 给个host的link我参考一下?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 哦, 还是算了. 毕竟我用翻墙来加速
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我买的是cn
<IsoaSFlus> githut搜host
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: cn2的机房
<IsoaSFlus> 啊要加s
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: cn2是什么
<nick_addict> IsoaSFlus: 哪里的VPS，稳定的。
<nick_addict> cn2的机房可以的。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: chinanet2
<nick_addict> cn2的多少钱？
<iMadper> nick_addict: 50/mon.
<nick_addict> iMadper: 哪里的？什么带宽？
<iMadper> nick_addict: 美帝的. 保cn2线路.
<iMadper> nick_addict: 带宽不知道, 反正我下载东西, 4MB/s
<iMadper> nick_addict: 有时候能到8MB/s
<iMadper> nick_addict: 我家200m电信光纤.
<iMadper> nick_addict: 国内直接下载, 能到23MB/s
<nick_addict> iMadper: 很划算的嘛！
<nick_addict> 我靠。有链接吗？
<iMadper> nick_addict: 划算, 超级划算.
<iMadper> nick_addict: 私聊给你?
<nick_addict> okay
<IsoaSFlus> 50一月好像是挺划算的
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你这多少流量？
<iMadper> 800GB 流量 100Mbps 带宽峰值
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 延迟多少？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 延迟很高, 200+
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: http://103.219.194.70/100MB.test  就是下载速度快
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ application/octet-stream
<IsoaSFlus> 233333
<IsoaSFlus> 延迟高就少了一大最值钱用途了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 在美帝没办法的, 光速来回需要多久, 快算算
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 然后考虑交换机延迟之类的
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 小学没有物理课
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: ....
<IsoaSFlus> 确实200也是正常值
<IsoaSFlus> 如果在日本的话就好了
<wkwing> 肉身翻墙？
<IsoaSFlus> 肉身翻墙贵多了，一张机票多少钱
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没几块钱.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 去越南, 老挝, 柬埔寨
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 去那边有什么意思
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 谁知道
<wkwing> 去那边变成大富翁。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 要去至少也得去亚洲民主灯塔啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 亚洲民主是哪儿啊? 马来西亚?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 裆燃是中华民国啦
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: ... ...
<IsoaSFlus> 不行……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你实在是... 年轻...
<IsoaSFlus> 频道里面可能有同胞
 * IsoaSFlus 无意冒犯
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 有的, 而且还是我同事
<IsoaSFlus> 太危险了，一不小心就为民族大团结做了负贡献
<IsoaSFlus> 我有罪
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没事儿
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 想怎么说就怎么说
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 毕竟你是op
<IsoaSFlus> 这我就放心了，到时候把你拖下水23333
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 还好了, 拖不动我. 我对台湾的态度就是, 让他们自己决定好了.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我的性质比较恶劣
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我是想看笑话
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus:   118.193.244.200  ping一下看延迟
<IsoaSFlus> 40+ms
<IsoaSFlus> 19 packets transmitted, 19 received, 0% packet loss, time 18007ms
<IsoaSFlus> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 46.275/47.164/50.094/1.110 ms
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 这个延迟低
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 香港cn2线路
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 应该说, 走cn2线路到香港
<IsoaSFlus> 话说你说的这是啥，vps还是什么?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: vps
<iMadper> 延迟低了有啥用啊? 打游戏?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 对啊，最值钱的用途就是这个，市面上的普遍价格都在50
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 是嘛?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那这个够快吗?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 哪个?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 就是你刚刚ping的这个, 够快吗?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 打游戏的话
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 这延迟应该可以了
<IsoaSFlus> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/10/589dbad0e6126.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你看看这价格
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 擦, 来干这个吧
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 祝你好运
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 好啊.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 话说频道里面为什么那么多挂了几十天一句话也不说的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不知道啊.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 炸她们一下呗.
<iMadper> roylez: 乐乐, 来吹水啦
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 不敢，被喷了怎么办
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 而且绝大多数都只进了这一个频道
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没事儿, 你是op, 你怕个毛
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你看不出来别人在什么频道里的
<IsoaSFlus> 难道挂irc有成就?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: whois不是能看到吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你看我都在哪些频道里?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 就这一个
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 其实我在很多频道.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 比如linaro的员工频道, linaro的项目频道, emacs频道等
<IsoaSFlus> 那你能看到我的频道吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 也不能啊
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: 你只能看到和别人共同进入的频道
<IsoaSFlus> abc_: 哎呀我懂了，恍然大悟！
<iMadper> abc_: 正说要给你发车呢
<iMadper> abc_: 你就来了.
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: ^ 看到没有，这就是我不敢出来的原因
<IsoaSFlus> 老阿訇发车了
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: 司机强行拉我上车，怕怕哦
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 老阿訇这名字你都知道啊?
<wkwing> 老司机开车了？
<abc_> iMadper: 赶紧发古兰经吧
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 不是最近不能叫老司机了吗
<IsoaSFlus> abc_: 那你就抢了他的车，像gta里面一样
<iMadper> abc_: tmdi042
 * IsoaSFlus 麦加城内行人稀，常有阿訇坐论经。如今教义依旧在，不闻当年古兰音。
<abc_> iMadper: <_<
<iMadper> abc_: 搜过再说.
<iMadper> abc_: 我是个正经老阿訇
<IsoaSFlus> 我也要发车
 * IsoaSFlus https://github.com/SplashCodes/JAViewer
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我改天要收费发车的.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 等我开会回来就开始实现那个项目
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 然后发车中间夹杂广告来提现
<IsoaSFlus> 再来一发
 * IsoaSFlus https://github.com/seven332/EhViewer
<iMadper> abc_: 少年, 我看你骨骼惊奇, 到时候叫上你一起发车吧.
<iMadper> abc_: 来我这里当个小阿訇
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 还收钱，黑心阿訇
<abc_> iMadper: 别
<abc_> iMadper: 请当我是空气
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 车是免费的, 车上有广告而已
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 什么项目啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 发车的项目啊.
<wkwing> 不仅发车，车的图纸都发出来了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你这几个字的描述太不清晰了
<IsoaSFlus> wkwing: 我发的都是好东西，童叟无欺
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 等我写出来, 第一个让你上车
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你倒是说清楚些啊，你这样谁敢上，万一是黑车呢
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 到时候再说, 等我先把代码写出来
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 代码是一回事，你说下有什么功能呗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 给图给番号给种子
<wkwing> 不要到时候来一堆冥车<_<
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 一件下载
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: https://github.com/SplashCodes/JAViewer
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - SplashCodes/JAViewer
<IsoaSFlus> 这个已经实现了啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不不不
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 等我写完你就知道了
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那你啥时候写完啊，能在我生前写好吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 能.
 * IsoaSFlus 讨厌被吊胃口
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 大佬做过web前端吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 接触过吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 写不来js
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不喜欢回调那种....
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我比较笨, 就喜欢go这种简单的语言.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: go没有回调?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: go为啥要写回调?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 没有接触过
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 个别地方当然也会需要了.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不过不像js, 不知道为啥, js明明有顺着写的办法, 大家都要用回调的办法....
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 中断算不算回调?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你要实现类似hook的东西, 肯定都是回调... 但是js那些人啥都扔到回调里.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 算.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: handler都算.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 避免不了的地方, 或者用回调更简单的地方 我是可以接受的
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: qt里面的信号和槽呢
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没写过qt啊
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我感觉我好像都没有写过回调。。。只用过现成的，之前做一个安卓的比赛项目的时候好像填过挺多sdk自带的回调。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 好像还是qt的信号和槽用得多
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 回调的原理是啥，把回调函数的地址作为参数传入?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 是的.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 那我还真没写过。。。单片机的中断也都是自带的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你怎么要写js了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 为了找工作?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 没啊，自己想学学，达到能瞎写点小玩意满足日常一些不正当的需求就行了
<IsoaSFlus> 感觉这个比较实用
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 是的.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那你帮我写个东西吧?
<nick_addict> 请问，大家知道怎么用ss测ping呢？
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我连浏览器都还用不来呢
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 没事儿, 不着急.
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: https://github.com/wintercn/dog-fucked-zhihu/blob/master/design.md   这个工具, 现在知乎改版不好用了. 总共也就一百行代码
<ubrl> ⇪ f: dog-fucked-zhihu/design.md at master · wintercn/dog-fucked-zhihu · GitHub
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 调一下, 让他能继续用了, 咋样?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 有前端的么。。。我用的一个qt的前端，有这个功能
<nick_addict> 单片机不难的。很简单。1个星期就差不多能熟悉怎么写了。
<nick_addict> 自学一个星期。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 删除自己所有答案?
<nick_addict> 先从80c51开始-> keil -> proteus
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 51的话是可以
<nick_addict> -> avr -> linux
<nick_addict> 你可能还要学PCB
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 这啥玩意
<nick_addict> avr 我觉得更简单一点啊。PLC也差不多。
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 不打算搞那个方向了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 狗日的知乎, 删除自己知乎所有答案的一个js程序.
<nick_addict> 就是什么fpga倒是挺潮的
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 但毕设可能会用stm32做个东西
<nick_addict> IsoaSFlus: stm32 也行。。又是另外一个套路。
<nick_addict> stm32 就高级点了。
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你这是要删黑历史?
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 那不是一点，高太多了
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 51总共才几个寄存器，32多少个
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 32
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: 32的开发方式也很多
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: .
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 知乎不是不能删的吗
<nick_addict> 32的我没有研究过。不过倒是体验过不少stm32做的芯片。用串口通讯的。
<nick_addict> gsm/3g/4g
<nick_addict> 32现在智能穿戴上，利用的多吗？
<IsoaSFlus> nick_addict: iot的话肯定不少
<IsoaSFlus> 如果是比较高端的智能穿戴设备就和32没什么关系了
<IsoaSFlus> 就是高端arm芯片的领域了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 可以删除自己的回答啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 但是只能一个个的删除
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 这个工具, 批量删除的
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我tm还在找阅读js的工具
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: webstorm
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 用你学校的邮箱可以申请免费使用
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 超级好用.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 哪有什么学校邮箱,做梦
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不行就, atom, lighttable.
<IsoaSFlus> https://github.com/Jianru-Lin/lambda-view
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - Jianru-Lin/lambda-view: 复杂 JavaScript 源码阅读分析工具
<IsoaSFlus> 尝试这个
<iMadper> 能否支持点击跳转到定义功能？
<iMadper> 已在开发计划中，但目前还不支持。
<iMadper> 这都没实现....
<iMadper> 还不如很多在线工具呢.
<game_addict> 知乎上删除东西很简单吧。
<game_addict> 想删除就删除了。
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: js这各种回调是蛮恶心的
<IsoaSFlus> 整个函数的定义放在一个参数里面。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不知道是加密的缘故还是他们就喜欢这么写
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 大家喜欢这么写
 * IsoaSFlus 碎觉
<saimazoon> 你们好
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 为何打开浏览器运行很卡？cpu运行占比90%+？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482770 我开机打开浏览器，视频网站比如凤凰，cctv,youtube播放视频很卡，top如下： Code: top - 23:56:16 up 4 min,  1 user,  load average: 6.01, 3.37, 1.42 Tasks: 263 total,   1 running, 261 sleeping,   0
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-11
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 搞笑雷事,自愚自乐 : 一男惊慌失措地冲出小食店,一女狂追,尖叫:"还我贞操！ "路人纷纷驻足观看,只见女追上男,把百元钞扔给男,男的把一把零钱还给女的。原来是"还我真钞"。
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • od或者hexdump命令能以二进制（01）格式打印文件吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482771 如果不能，有别的命令可以吗？ 3q 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiandan23 — 2017-02-11 11:34
<maplebeats> 大家周末
<maplebeats> 不快乐
<lishoujun> 加班中
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 快乐个p，后天开学눈_눈
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 狗屁不通 : 最近美国上影了一部篇子叫作《泰塔尼克号》又名《铁塔尼号》。一天,两个农民走在一起说:现在一部影篇很红火叫什么《踢他你跳》。另一个说还叫什么《太太你可好》。
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有大佬用过spacevim
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • gmchess 象棋游戏部分字符串无法显示中文的技术分析  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482773 gmchess 象棋游戏部分字符串无法显示中文的技术分析 源码包在　launchpad 下载，最新版仍是2010年维护的那个版本． gmchess_0.29.6.orig.tar.bz2 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/88937
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzz...
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 看来16.04.2又Delay了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482774 因为要更换硬盘，等着这.2，嘿嘿，它一再延期，就是不来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2017-02-11 15:51
<wkwing> 换硬盘和 .2有什么必然的联系？
<IsoaSFlus> 估计是想重装
<wkwing> 到时候 upgrade 一下不就到.2了，干嘛非要等到.2发布。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> wkwing: 他大概理解有误
<IsoaSFlus> wkwing: 或者是处女座
<IsoaSFlus> wkwing: 或者是精神处女座
<wkwing> ：我就是处女座<_<
<danzizi> 出来说话吧
<danzizi> 都
<IsoaSFlus> 说啥
<wkwing> 冒泡
<danzizi> 小说啥说啥...
<danzizi> 想
<wkwing> 有木有人装过ubuntu-core，然后装桌面
<danzizi> 没这么干过
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • sqlite .database为何文件路径显示不全?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482775 sqlite .database为何文件路径显示不全? 2017-02-11-162654_1440x900_scrot.png "受保护"后面还有一堆路径 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-11 16:23
<wkwing> 这样装是不是比server 更简洁？
<danzizi> amd 的ppt即将量产,
<danzizi> 出货
<danzizi> win7彻底悲剧
<wkwing> 然后有事360度翻身。。
<danzizi> ^_^
<wkwing> 微软不知道在其中扮演了什么角色<_<
<danzizi> win7彻底被废\
<wkwing> 装不也可以装，就是麻烦了
<danzizi> 压根不支持win7
<wkwing> 把驱动集成进去就行了
<danzizi> 底层不支持,没用的
<danzizi> 装了也是半残
<wkwing> intel 6代不也不支持win7，还是可以装的
<danzizi> 6代官方支持的
<danzizi> 我的就是6代
<danzizi> 7代intel不支持
<danzizi> win10 企业版可以批量激活
<danzizi> 哈哈哈
<wkwing> KMS？ 还是MAK秘钥比较好
<danzizi> 没办法
<eleveni386> 话说 xdotool 不用mousemove 有办法激活在系统托盘的程序么?
<wkwing> 我是win7升上来的专业版，
<danzizi> oh那就是正版
<danzizi> 洗白了
<danzizi> eleveni386, 不知所云...
<wkwing> 必须的，有洗白的机会浪费就太可惜了
<danzizi> win10 其实并不咋地,说实在的
<wkwing> 我觉得还行，
<danzizi> 鄙人我不玩游戏,所以linux足够我用了,从此告别windows
<wkwing> windows还是要的，好多东西linux下是没有的
<danzizi> wine之
<danzizi> 我不用腾讯,不用网银,等等
<wkwing> 用wine还不如直接装windows，有些装业软件 wine也不靠谱
<danzizi> 我不用专业软件
<danzizi> linux足以
<wkwing> 不用专业软件的话，linux用习惯了也一样
<danzizi> 就是
<wkwing> linux下不也有steam ^_^,虽然游戏比win下少了太多
<danzizi> 我对游戏不感冒,貌似就是人家画好的圈让你往里跳,没意思
<IsoaSFlus> 双系统才是王道
<wkwing> 我几乎不玩游戏
<danzizi> 我已经彻底告别windows了
<danzizi> 现在我的世界少了许多折腾
<danzizi> 清净了许多
<LevinByte> good afternoon
<IsoaSFlus> LevinByte: good afternoon
<wkwing> 。。。。。
<danzizi> 为啥我总是听不懂外国人讲英文?
<LevinByte> 同志们 元宵节快乐
<wkwing> 我看不懂外国人发的。。
<danzizi> 我是指我的英语听力极差
<danzizi> 像我这种智商基本就告别外语了....
<wkwing> 我看都看不懂，别说听了
<danzizi> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<danzizi> 我堂兄弟都能考上清华,我就那啥了,为何啊,我常常问老天...
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 兄弟你这两单词都看不懂？
<danzizi> IsoaSFlus, 能啊
<danzizi> 我是指平时
<IsoaSFlus> 多练吧
<IsoaSFlus> 我也在练习
<danzizi> 知不是练的问题
<danzizi> 这
<danzizi> 这是天分的问题
<wkwing> 你需要找个老外，然后天天和他扯淡
<danzizi> 不需要投胎到国外
<danzizi> 才行了
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 那说明你不需要英文
<danzizi> IsoaSFlus, 何出此言?
<wkwing> 外国人不也要学外语。。。事情又回到原点
<danzizi> 起点不一样啊
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 要么你已经毕业了，要么你还没上大学
<danzizi> IsoaSFlus, 我就没上过正经大学
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 那不就是你已经毕业了么
<danzizi> 没学到真本事
<danzizi> ç©·æ··
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 所以你不需要英文啊
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 你又不用考试了，当然可以瞎逼说自己没天份云云
<danzizi> 这是事实
<danzizi> 但确实没天分
<erle-> Hello, I am learning Chinese. What text-entry method do you recommend for Ubuntu?
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 你看我这种low逼就不说自己没天份
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 因为我tm还得考试，说了自己没天份更伤心
<IsoaSFlus> erle-: fcitx
<danzizi> IsoaSFlus, 哎,上学是最苦的时期,多么压抑啊
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 那说明你家境不错
<danzizi> IsoaSFlus, 你的判断严重失误,穷人家的孩子啊我
<wkwing> erle-: sogoupinyin
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 那你比我还low
<danzizi> 打小就笨
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 要么就是那种喜欢装low的大神
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 以取笑我这种真low逼为乐
<danzizi> IsoaSFlus, 我是真low,从不装
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 就像你们勃学家一样丑恶
<danzizi> 我支付宝里还剩0.88元
<danzizi> 全部家当就2271元
<IsoaSFlus> 不和你吹逼了，蓝受
<erle-> IsoaSFlus, thank you!
<danzizi> 哦
<erle-> wkwing, do you mean Sunpinyin?
<erle-> Otherwise: Which one of those delivered with Ubuntu (no PPAs) do you recommend?
<danzizi> erle-, sogoupinyin for linux
<IsoaSFlus> erle-: maybe sougoupinyin is batter than sunpinyin
<danzizi> erle-, just search it
<IsoaSFlus> erle-: http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/?r=pinyin
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 搜狗输入法 for linux
<danzizi> right
<wkwing> I think sogoupinyin is better than sunpinyin
<danzizi> ofcourse
<danzizi> 想挣钱吗?,谁教我攻击在线银行???
<LevinWeb> fcitx-ping +  fcitx-cloudpinyin 很好
<LevinWeb> 作死啊 攻击银行
<danzizi> 我是真穷疯了
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 拔打110,警察会告诉你方法
<IsoaSFlus> danzizi: 穷疯了的人不会上irv
<IsoaSFlus> irc
<danzizi> 我没这么傻,我看起来真傻到那份上了吗
<wkwing> 云拼音不能开，一开第二个候选词就是省略号。。。。
<LevinWeb> 设置里面 用百度
<LevinWeb> 默认是谷歌 当然罗
<LevinWeb> 咯
<wkwing> 我换成百度，还是省略号，我都是直接关。。
<LevinWeb> 我的怎么不会 用了一年多了
<danzizi> 听说银行内网系统用的是linux
<LevinWeb> 你是啥网啊…………
<wkwing> 难道是我网不行？不是吧
<danzizi> 我是外网
<danzizi> 大家都用英特网,哇哈哈哈
<LevinWeb> 我觉得是你网不行 或者你以为改了百度 手抖了 没改成
<wkwing> 怎么可能，我试过还多次。。
<LevinWeb> 我没用因特网 我用的互联网 和你的不一样
<IsoaSFlus>  。。。
<danzizi> 小手一抖,
<LevinWeb> 那就不知道了 我云拼音用得很顺畅
<wkwing> 我现在用sogou，也没那个设置了
<danzizi> 我要黑ubs 谁帮我?
<LevinWeb> 可能你没安fcitx-cloudpinyin所以没有吧
<wkwing> 没安这东西，设置里怎么可能会有这东西的设置
<danzizi> 我要黑CCTV....
<wkwing> danzizi: 你要黑五角大楼
<alexxey> 你看看 http://olime.baidu.com/py?py=ceshi&rn=0&pn=1&ol=1 能不能访问
<ubrl> alexxey: ⇪ text/json
<danzizi> 没错....
<danzizi> 我要money
<LevinWeb> @money
<wkwing> ....
<^k^> 新  东北校区 • 牡丹江师范学院  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482776 牡丹江师范学院的Linux用户在哪里？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 JustinYeager — 2017-02-11 17:45
<maplebeats> 啊啊啊，hiall，谁有百度网盘的会员啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老皮样
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近干嘛呢
<wkwing> maplebeats: 用IDM
<maplebeats> wkwing: 下载了个百度网盘破解版，233333
<maplebeats> wkwing: 用IDM也跑不满速度吧，太蛋疼了
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 现在用任何作弊手段都会ban
<wkwing> 用破解版被百度发现，小心被拉黑
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 怎么ban - -，反正我用上了
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: ban了之后就只有20k速度了2333
<maplebeats> 等我下载完了来
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<maplebeats> 大不了再注册个，百度账号又不值钱
<wkwing> 用小号:)
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 意思就是没有稳定的方法，除了买会员，ps：被ban买普通会员还没用，超级会员才解封
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 小号没空间的
<maplebeats> 也是哦，无所谓了。。
<maplebeats> IDM有没有远程WEB控制
<maplebeats> 我想在我的龙芯上再装一个下载工具
<wkwing> 有个命令行的百度网盘，目前不限速
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: aria2
<maplebeats> 我有aria2
<gebjgd> aria2c不能用了？
<IsoaSFlus> 你还有龙芯本啊……
<maplebeats> 可以用啊，但是慢成dog
<gebjgd> maplebeats, 放到nas上 随便下呗
<wkwing> 我也有aria2，多一个工具，多一份保险
<gebjgd> 等一周就好了
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我现在就是放在nas上的，一次下载一周后收获 。。。
<maplebeats> 上传比下载的还多
<gebjgd> maplebeats, 这不是挺好
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> maplebeats, 没事让你用度盘
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 这些东西都烦得要死，我索性就买了个115的年费会员
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 115年费不是很贵吗。。。有钱
<maplebeats> 我的小龙芯跑了很久了，没挂
<maplebeats> root@jessie:~# uptime
<maplebeats>  23:23:41 up 224 days,  5:50,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<wkwing> aria2能慢速，
<wkwing> 115年费好贵。。
<maplebeats> 我了个操，居然已经224天了
<maplebeats> Linux jessie 4.1.0-1-loongson-2f #1 Debian 4.1.3-1 (2015-08-03) mips64 GNU/Linux
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 300,百度也就便宜几十，问题是115离线是有用的，nyaa上的英文字幕新番都能离线下来
<maplebeats> 以前用龙芯自带的硬盘，挂了半年就坏了，坏成了thinkpad的硬盘之后居然这么久都没有坏
<wkwing> 百度 是伪离线
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 你买龙芯本做啥
<maplebeats> 支持国产事业啊
<wkwing> 这成本有点高哇
<maplebeats> 还好吧，我记得就500？
<maplebeats> 忘了，具体价格了
<maplebeats> 400多还是500
<gebjgd> 龙芯垃圾买了没有不后悔的
<wkwing> 500的龙芯本能干啥？
<IsoaSFlus> wkwing: 115有一点不好，就是网页下载的链接不支持多线程，如果支持的话我看番连下都不用下了，直接mpv在线看
<gebjgd> wkwing, 当暖手宝
<maplebeats> wkwing: 把图形界面关了，当web server和nas
<maplebeats> 目前跑得飞起
<wkwing> 为何不是多线程就不能在线看
<IsoaSFlus> wkwing: 当然可以，就是不能seek
<wkwing> 买个路由器，挂硬盘成本应该低些吧
<IsoaSFlus> wkwing: 如果看了一半关了，下次必须从头看起了……
<wkwing> 没有记录是吧
<IsoaSFlus> wkwing: 不知道该怎么解释
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 你肯定懂
<wkwing> 我明白你的意思
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 用专业知识解释下
<maplebeats> 不懂
<maplebeats> 好烦，被封了，不能用加速了
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 做运维的不需要懂点后端吗
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 看来封得很快
<maplebeats> 好烦，我40G只下载了5G
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 后端是啥
 * maplebeats 只好继续求百度会员了
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: web后端
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 你在下什么游戏吗?
<maplebeats> 战地1
<maplebeats> web后端怎么了？
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 算了，你好好玩吧
<maplebeats> = =。23333
<maplebeats> 根本下载不下来
<maplebeats> 40G
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 顺便一提，这游戏现在全是贝多芬
<maplebeats> 贝多芬是啥？
<ubrl> maplebeats: define:贝多芬 not defined.
<maplebeats> what？
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 残疾人，意思就是挂逼
<maplebeats> 哦，我下的盗版，就玩玩单机
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 。。。。。。。
<maplebeats> 打战地就要有和挂逼对战的勇气
 * IsoaSFlus 顺便吹个逼，我还在玩的时候fighter排名全球top 500
<maplebeats> 我打暗黑3国内排名前100。。。
<maplebeats> 虽然是上一个赛季
 * maplebeats 有人打暗黑3吗？
<maplebeats> 求带啊，翻车了。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 早.
<maplebeats> iMadper: 早哟
<lishoujun> hello  我在thunderbird里面用feed功能读blog  ，有没有好的翻译工具或插件？
<lishoujun> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/02/11/589ef8d3aca9a.png
<ubrl> lishoujun: ⇪ image/png
<danzizi> 我回来了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 气　疯 : 一日,一架飞机飞过一个精神病医院…… 突见驾驶员大笑…… 空中小姐很好奇的问:你为何笑得那么开心啊? 只见他说:他们知道我逃出来,一定会气疯的……
<DoJoker> dd
<IsoaSFlus> cc
<abc_> bb
<wkwing> aa
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: linux下有什么读代码比较好的东西吗
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: vim + tagbar
<IsoaSFlus> abc_: 我目前是这样
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: 我也没找到更好的方法，读 php 我就直接用 phpstorm 了
<IsoaSFlus> 我tm现在快读不来c了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10下安装Ubuntu，无法进入Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482777 我电脑本身是win10（ssd uefi）,今天安装Ubuntu后，重启直接就进入了win10，开机时f12只有Windows boot manager 然后使用easyuefi和bootice添加过Ubuntu的启动项，都不行，重启依旧直接进入win10，添加的
<^k^>  ─> 启动项也消失了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntsuser — 2017-02-11 20:54
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-12
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]ubuntu16.4虚拟机开启WIFI热点问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482779 用VM装的虚拟机，无线网卡在主机USB插的360WIFI2网卡。 桥接方式目前主机可以正常上网，UBUNTU虚拟机也可以搜索到360WIFI网卡正常链接WIFI上网。 但是我的目的是UBUNTU不光自
<^k^>  ─> 己能上网，想让UBUNTU虚拟机上开启WIFI热点，手机可以链接。 但按照网上说的UBUNTU开启热 …
<Administrator_> 有人吗?
<ubrl> Administrator_:点点点.  09:48
<Administrator_> hello?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • JAVA 环境变量问题，哪位帮忙看一下啊`  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482780 安装 maven后运行显示 JAVA_HOME 环境变量错误，路径上多个 / ，查看环境变量配置也没发现什么问题。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aoqeecom — 2017-02-12 8:34
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有做web前端的?请问那种跨页面的web音乐播放器的原理是啥
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有做web前端的?请问那种跨页面的web音乐播放器的原理是啥?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • /var/log/messages找不到，只能找到/var/log/syslog，这两个是相同作用的吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482781 /var/log/messages找不到，只能找到/var/log/syslog，这两个是相同作用的吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 gtiubvrd — 2017-02-12 10:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • Android手机，有什么软件可制作LiveCD？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482783 统计信息: 发表于 由 livecdpp — 2017-02-12 13:31
<stduolc> 有人么？
<ubrl> stduolc:点点点.  13:53
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 【讨论】用LXC构建的容器可以运行Android吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482784 用LXC构建一个容器运行Android然后通过读取/dev/graphics/fb0（http://t.cn/RJ6Evy9）的方式 将Android界面的画面显示到linux桌面从而达到使用Android应用的目的，这样可行吗？ 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 KwanTo — 2017-02-12 14:51
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 你在linux下边写c用什么工具？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04LTS ctrl+alt+T 终端出现闪退  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482785 双系统下(win10 +Ubuntu 14.04LTS) 在ubuntu上安装了cuda7.5之后，配置环境后重启。能够进入图形界面，但是在图形界面：ctrl+alt+t 终端闪了一下就退出了，然后ctrl+alt+f1 等进入ttf 输入用户名和密
<flyhere> hello
<ubrl> flyhere:点点点.  17:22
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 新人求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482786 感谢各位的关注： 最近, 我安装了一个yadedaily的软件，code如下: sudo bash -c 'echo "deb http://www.yade-dem.org/packages/ xenial/" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' wget -O - http://www.yade-dem.org/packages/yadedev_pub.gpg | sudo apt-key add - sudo apt-get update sudo
<^k^>  ─> apt-get install yadedaily 装是装上了，可是我运行的时候，出现了下面的问题: Welcome to Yade 2017 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<IsoaSFlus> 猫猫碰，终于到学校了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 两个孩子是客户的退货 : 阿呆:"两个小家伙真可爱,叫什么名字呀?" 路人:"我不知道。" 阿呆:"瞧你这当父亲的,自己孩子的名字都不知道?" 路人:"这两孩子不是我的,我是避孕药厂的推销员,这两个孩子是客户的退货"。
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 3735盒子，没有电池，但是 电池电量为0 导致自动关机问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482789 我有一个z3735d的盒子...是国产山寨盒子厂 生产的.运行windows觉得好卡. 想试试ubuntu。 但是，貌似这个盒子虽然没有电池，但是却会反馈电量什么的... 电量为
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 在控制台如何显示中文甚至输入中文？不是x中，是真正的控制台  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482790 ubuntu server 16.04，想在控制台显示中文，甚至输入中文。很多年前记得linux可用zhcon，但现在试了，不行，提示/dev/ps/1不是真正的tty，而是xwind
<^k^> 新  Mint • 判斷操作系統狀態的好壞  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482791 一年間使いつづけたMint17.2。半年ほど前に dwb browser をインストールして、時々使いました。これまで、異常な挙動をしたことは一回もない。 Mint 17.2 continued to use for one year. About six months ago I installed dwb b
<^k^>  ─> rowser and used it occasionally. Until now, I have never experienced abnormal behavior. https://portix.bitbucket.io/d …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 是不是用chrome容易死机啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482792 多打开几个网页的话 ubuntu 就死了 我两台笔记本都是如此 装的 14.04LTS chrome浏览器版本 Version 55.0.2883.87 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2017-02-13 3:31
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-06
<rockay> hello evryone
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 新手 如何查找安装软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486619 请各位大虾指导一下 在windows下我想听音乐只要到搜索音乐播放器就可以有好多播放器了，在ubuntu下 我该怎么办呢 ？困惑我好长时间了 。还有安装软件的时候没有源 我要怎么知道他的源的地址，难
<^k^>  ─> 道就只能在网上查吗。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leilovei — 2018-02-06 14:51
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 新手 如何查找安装软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486628 请各位大虾指导一下 在windows下我想听音乐只要到搜索音乐播放器就可以有好多播放器了，在ubuntu下 我该怎么办呢 ？困惑我好长时间了 。还有安装软件的时候没有源 我要怎么知道他的源的地址，难
<^k^>  ─> 道就只能在网上查吗。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leilovei — 2018-02-06 14:53
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 挂载硬盘后 无法进入桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486629 挂载硬盘后 无法进入桌面 输入登录密码后就出现dev/sdb2:clean,245029/7782400 files, 2835978/31127296 blocks 然后又回到登录页面 求教各位大神 这种情况该如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 huan
<^k^>  ─> gbin0903 — 2018-02-06 15:20
<kingbo> F-droid，很多经典游戏回归...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 明天过节 :     丈夫:"明天上午,你把家里的卫生好好搞一下。"    妻子:"干嘛?"    丈夫:"明天'三八'妇女节,你们不是放假半天吗?"    妻子:"妇女节不是劳动节,国家规定我们休息,我不干！ "    丈夫:"你敢！国家规定你们不上班,没规定你们回家不干活。" 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 事不关己 :       有个糊涂虫欠了刘太公一大笔债。刘太公讨了几年都讨不回来,十分恼火,派伙计把糊涂虫抓来做人质。伙计把糊涂虫装进麻袋扛起就走,走累了,就到路边的凉亭里歇脚。糊涂虫连忙喊道:"快走吧,歇在这儿,被别家扛去,可不关我事！ "
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qhiINVuxAAEv4xPK5S0AALrQAFzlk0AAS_7704.jpg 枫叶的艺术
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-07
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何实现shell自动翻页看PDF的功能？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486639 话说，使用qiv看图的时候可以使用 qiv -fm -C -sd 0.1 files 来设置0.1秒显示一幅图片， 眼下使用mupdf看PDF的图片集， 那么我们有什么办法让他也如此显示？ 然而使用类似按键精灵类的工具未必
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助！Ubuntu17.10如何修改WIFI热点密码？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486640 RT。 首先赞下：新装的Ubuntu 17.10，点击右上角的网络连接，在WIFI设置中点击“Turn on WI-FI Hotspot...”就可以开启热点，供手机等连接上网。 但问题有2：一是热点名称是主
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 有没有预装Ubuntu的笔记本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486642 有没有预装Ubuntu的笔记本？最好是联想或者戴尔的，国内销售的。 给推荐几款看看 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2018-02-07 9:01
<root> 中文
<root> 你好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太阳和海洋 :     一对情人在海边。 男:"记得一位诗人这样写道,'和煦的太阳无私地吻着蓝蓝的海洋。'亲爱的,我要做无私的太阳,你就是蓝蓝的海洋。" 女:"那么太阳落山以后呢?"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Win10+Ubuntu双系统安装失败的一种解决方案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486643 去年秋天，新买了一部笔记本电脑，Acer Spin513 配置是CPU 7200U,8G,256SSD 算是大路的标准配置。原机安装了Win10 64位的家庭版操作系统。自从喜欢Linux后，我使用的电脑都是安装了双
<^k^>  ─> 系统，平时95%的时间都是使用Linux系统，只有上网银才无奈地开启Win系统。新电脑安装了 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu17.10 点击右键新建文档没有创建普通文档选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486644 ubuntu17.10 点击右键新建文档没有创建普通文档选项 感觉很不方便 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2018-02-07 12:48
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 如何远程登录local web界面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486647 某一应用，syncthing，说明文档提示要用web浏览器登录127.0.0.1:8384进行设置 然而本机是Ubuntu server，没有GUI界面 能不能通过其他软件或者什么办法进行端口转换，到192.168.0.88:8384，能够让我在局域网
<^k^>  ─> 内的另一台电脑进行浏览器设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rhinolt — 2018-02-07 13:16
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 千万不要乱说话 : 我位同学来自西安,一天,我不小心得罪的他,他说了一句让我笑了5年的名言"你跟我吃屎去!!!"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 如何从linux切回到windows  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486648 我最近安装了ubuntu，但是安装完成后发现并不能切回到windows10,我按照网上所说的教程什么的修改了grub，但是仍然不能进入我的windows系统，在grub2的引导界面也找不到win10,怎么办 求
<^k^>  ─> 求大佬们帮我支支招 统计信息: 发表于 由 sajomanaka — 2018-02-07 16:18
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 试了下18.04，发现坚果云不能运行了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486650 今天试了下18.04，发现坚果云不能运行了。安装时候倒是挺顺利的，就是重启后没有坚果云图标，通过ps -A检查，也没有坚果云的进程。 也没有进行手工运行的测试。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 百草谷居士 — 2018-02-07 17:59
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • “码云”Git代码托管不错，推荐一下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486651 速度快，容量大，写好的小工具在也不会丢失了。 码云链接： https://gitee.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuhuizn — 2018-02-07 18:30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 做家务 : 甲:不知你买了电脑后还能否做些家务? 乙:很少。顶多在晚饭前将碗筷当图标排列一下,饭后清理桌面,偶尔也要清空一下回收站。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu17.10 新写的.desktop文件无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486653 widon@widon-X555YI:~/.local/share/applications$ cat firefox52.desktop [Desktop Entry] Encoding=UTF-8 Version=1.0 Name=firefox52 Terminal=false Exec=/home/widon/software/firefox/firefox/firefox Icon=/home/widon/software/firefox
<^k^>  ─> /firefox/browser/icons/mozicon128.png Type=Application widon@widon-X555YI:~/.local/share/applications$ ls /home/widon …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu17.10 新写的.desktop文件无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486654 widon@widon-X555YI:~/.local/share/applications$ cat firefox52.desktop [Desktop Entry] Encoding=UTF-8 Version=1.0 Name=firefox52 Terminal=false Exec=/home/widon/software/firefox/firefox/firefox Icon=/home/widon/software/firefox
<^k^>  ─> /firefox/browser/icons/mozicon128.png Type=Application widon@widon-X555YI:~/.local/share/applications$ ls /home/widon …
<c\nc> 这里的黑夜静悄悄……
<steven__> 有人么
<ubrl> steven__:点点点.  00:23
<c\nc> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-08
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 超简单！让Firefox58 64位支持flash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486663 RT。 安装了Ubuntu 17.10，Firefox升级到了58版本。 打开新浪等网站提示要安装flash插件，点击下载，需要选择以什么什么打开，总是出错。 今天搜索一帖：https://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?
<^k^>  ─> mod=viewthread&tid=38091&extra=page%3D1 一、先在firefox中看“附加组件”插件中没有flash，再到/usr/ …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 超简单！让Firefox58 64位支持flash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486665 RT。 安装了Ubuntu 17.10，Firefox升级到了58版本。 打开新浪等网站提示要安装flash插件，点击下载，需要选择以什么什么打开，总是出错。 今天搜索一帖：https://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?
<^k^>  ─> mod=viewthread&tid=38091&extra=page%3D1 一、先在firefox中看“附加组件”插件中没有flash，再到/usr/ …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • HP DL580G5安装Ubuntu装不上，Smartstart 8.25 CD引导没Ubuntu选项，安装盘启动不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486667 具体问题是放入Smartstart 8.25 CD引导光盘能启动，但没有Ubuntu的安装选项 换放入ubuntu的安装光盘，机器不能从光盘启动 求助~~~ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 blade2002 — 2018-02-08 10:17
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 四只鸟的故事 :     四只鸟吹牛！     麻雀说:"我是老鹰里吸毒的！     乌鸦说:"我是孔雀里烧锅炉的！     烤鸭说:"我是练功自焚的！     笼子里的鹦鹉说:"你们算个屁！我是非典被隔离的！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教关于Ubuntu 14.04.5 内核升级问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486668 最近因为熔断和幽灵漏洞的关系，要对服务器的系统进行升级，发现有不少的14.04.5的服务器内核版本是3.16.0的，已不支持更新。目前通过所找看下来有两个方案。 1、安装3.13.0的最新
<^k^>  ─> 内核版本。 2、根据系统提示的 * Switch to the current security-supported stack by running: sudo apt-get …
<tom___> status
<tom___> anybody?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tango0o> 什么情况
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 测谎器 : 一位推销员在高声叫卖:"请买最新式产品——测谎器,不论男女老少,不分好人坏人,活人死人,只要讲了谎话,灯泡马上就亮,百试百灵,货真价实,有备无患,以防受骗……"他又说:"哎,先生,您看了半天不吭声,您在想什么?""我在想,灯泡怎么没亮?亮了我准买。"一位
<^k^>  ─> 先生回答说。
<tango0o> 段子手
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 请问ubuntu17.10怎么修改mac地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486669 之前用16.04，克隆地址很容易就修改了，现在的17.10无法保存修改的mac地址，请问该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sybase2008 — 2018-02-08 18:02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 请问ubuntu17.10怎么修改mac地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486671 之前用16.04，克隆地址很容易就修改了，现在的17.10无法保存修改的mac地址，请问该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sybase2008 — 2018-02-08 18:07
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 编了一个 tcp 转发器，有需要的可以下载试用一下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486672 本 TCP 中继器为单向中继器，两个客户端通过使用约定的密码配对，中继器单向转发数据，自动把完成握手后第一个发送信息的客户端定义为数据源。 用于帮助两个内网
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 2018.02.08更新后ubuntu1604LTS后不能使用nvidia卡做gpu运算的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486674 如题，2018.02.08进行完一次内核更新后(不确定是否有必然关联)，执行gpu下深度网络训练出现(……35vs0……)报错。 检查系统设置，图形处理芯片被重置为inter核显。
<toxync11> [glide@tox] blank: 什么情况
<toxync11> [glide@tox] 人都没了
<toxync11> [glide@tox] tox输错密码了,结果还进去了,进去之后才显示密码错误......
<toxync11> [glide@tox] 可能是个bug
<toxync11> [blank@tox] 刚说完，我这就出故障了
<toxync11> [glide@tox] 你那是什么问题
<toxync11> [blank@tox] 服务器也挂了
<toxync11> [glide@tox] 一看就我一个了.......
<toxync11> [blank@tox] 呵呵
<toxync11> [glide@tox] 我还以为是我掉线了......
<toxync11> [blank@tox] glide: 临时到这个群聊着吧，#twitter-hot-lvv2com
<toxync11> [glide@tox] 这到底是个什么情况?
<toxync11> [blank@tox] ？就是一个空群
<toxync11> [blank@tox] 来了吗？
<toxync11> [blank@tox] 在toxync里join进去？
<toxync11> [blank@tox] 哦不对，toxync也退群了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男子和老汉 : 一男子在闹市骑摩托撞昏了一个陌生的老汉！男子惊吓的不知所措！围观群众越来越多！突然,该男抱住老汉,声泪俱下的喊道:"爹,你等着我,我这就去给你找医生！ "说后,就跑掉了。。。老汉挣扎着愤怒的喊道:"给老子回来！ "众人纷纷感慨:"这儿子当的真
<^k^>  ─> 孝顺！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-09
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 32位系统安装Android Studio时遇到"Unable to run mksdcard SDK tool."?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486675 32位系统安装Android Studio时遇到"Unable to run mksdcard SDK tool."? 网上搜索这个提示都说是缺32位的库,但我系统本身就是32位的 而且我试了试,全部都是已安装: Code: $ sudo apt
<^k^>  ─> itude install libz1 libncurses5 libbz2-1.0 libstdc++6 libncurses5 is already installed at the requested version (6.0+ …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • xubuntu下双屏幕支持的困惑？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486676 普通台式机，单显卡，双接头，一个VGA，一个DVI。DVI上是一个大一点的显示器，VGA上是一个小一点的显示器。 在xubuntu自带的显示管理上，可以设定主显示器，然后可以设定副显示器的位置，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWH32IBxsSAACYCEt_3YIAAMY6QITCeoAAJgg465.jpg 还真像
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 最近遇到一个大数组读写的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486677 最近发现一个问题，申请一个大数组，float abc[222280][164][284];然后给所有值全部赋值-9999.0，然后再读取校验，发现部分值不是-9999.0，而是-9984.0，,-10042.0，,-10033.00等等，反正就是跟-9999.0差
<^k^>  ─> 不多的一个值，不是整个数组都这样，是整个数组中的某些值。 做过如下实验， 1、-999 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 准 备 : 青年:"这几天来,不断地为了她练着肌肉。"友人:"是不是要她称你为英雄?"青年:"不！这样我就可以不怕她的父亲了。"
<Plan_NineJFT301> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<Plan_NineJFT301> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<Plan_NineJFT301> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<ubrl> Plan_NineJFT301:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Plan_NineJFT301> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<^k^> Plan_NineJFT301:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<Plan_NineJFT301> anyofyou HowIsItGoing scateu kingkong1ok NewCliCker alexxxey farfatfay if_e1se Zesty_ L-ios huntxu Taggnostr kingbo ejy chenshaoju tonghuix ^k^ Shimakaze[m] toxync11 Kei_N wenfeng CyrusYzGTt T-2000 ictxiangxin recursion[m] master1 applewhy[m] netdc[m] LiuWeiHua[m] leon1027[m] daopu[m] Stawidy[m]
<Plan_NineJFT301> k a i o   d n h a 1 2 3 [ m ]   i s o a s f l u s [ m ]   y l o v e s   d z l l [ m ]   G a b i e l J a s o n [ m ]   N o e r u [ m ]   c h a r l e y 2 3 3 3 [ m ]   c h i s a k i [ m ]   e x c h a i n [ m ]   t o x y n c [ m ]   z z z b o o m [ m ]   l w j 7 8 6 [ m ]   M - m a y l i   M e o w - J
<Plan_NineJFT301>  _   i n a r a   A z u r e w r a t h   f e l i x o n m a r s   f i v e s h e e p   h a p p y a r o n   l e o _ s o n g _   C h o b i t s   l a b r a d o r   u u a i r   e x c 3 p t 1 o n   s i n x c c c   s h e n g y a o   s y q   u b r l   d a r k w h i t e   u b o t 9   ` z   B e n j a m i n D e
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 尼玛有本事你开啊 : 去网吧上网,坐我旁边的哥们带了只宠物狗（很小的）放在电脑桌上, 那哥们自己独自玩游戏。 不一会那狗就在键盘上爬来爬去, 几次警告无果之后,那哥们火了,对着狗吼道:尼玛,要不要给你开台机啊?
<Shimakaze[m]> 這群完了
<Shimakaze[m]> blank還在嗎？
<Shimakaze[m]> tox的用戶你們好
<Shimakaze[m]> 這裡是matrix
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 「Help」求助： 关于CPU frequency scaling的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486678 Linux发行版：Xubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64-bit Linux内核：3.16.0-77-generic CPU型号：Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz 1）我把scaling_governor都调整为performance了 kashu:/tmp$ sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/
<^k^>  ─> cpufreq/scaling_governor performance performance performance performance Code: kashu:/tmp$ cpufreq-info cpufrequtils …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 中文manpage如何输出成pdf文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486679 man -t 命令 | ps2pdf – 文件名.pdf，能够生成pdf版文档。当然前提是英文的情况下可以，如果是中文的，会在console里提示一堆诸如：<standard input>:614: warning: can't find special character
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 请教一下，如何用特定关键词切分文本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486680 有一个文本，格式类似于 a a1 a2 a3 a4 b b1 b2 b3 b4 文本中有一些只有一个单词的行，根据这些行分割文件，并用这一行的单词作为文件名，即文件1 a.txt 内容为 a1 a2 a3 a4 和文件2 b.txt,内容为
<^k^>  ─> b1 b2 b3 b4 统计信息: 发表于 由 chess2006 — 2018-02-09 22:33
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 请教一下，如何用特定关键词切分文本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486682 有一个文本，格式类似于 a a1 a2 a3 a4 b b1 b2 b3 b4 文本中有一些只有一个单词的行，根据这些行分割文件，并用这一行的单词作为文件名，即文件1 a.txt 内容为 a1 a2 a3 a4 和文件2 b.txt,内容为
<^k^>  ─> b1 b2 b3 b4 统计信息: 发表于 由 chess2006 — 2018-02-09 22:35
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-10
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 还是电话快 : 有这么一个乡下人,儿子在城里念书,要家里捎一双新鞋去,越快越好。他盘算来,盘算去,终于有了好注意便随手把一双新鞋挂在电话线杆上,放心地回家去了。   过了一会儿,他又不放心地转了回去见那双新鞋竟换成了旧鞋不禁大喜道:"到底还是电话快,一眨眼工
<^k^>  ─> 夫,新鞋已到,旧鞋也寄回来了。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在VMware安装的ubuntu16.04中重启tftp-hpa出现错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486683 chen@ubuntu:~$ sudo service tftpd-hpa restart Job for tftpd-hpa.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status tftpd-hpa.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details. chen@ubuntu:~$ system
<^k^>  ─> ctl status tftpd-hpa.service ● tftpd-hpa.service - LSB: HPA's tftp server Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa; ba …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 编译错误"/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486690 大家好！有个问题想像大家求助。 最近在安装Facebook的一个开源工具包，Fasttext( https://github.com/facebookresearch/fastText )，但是编译过程中出现了问题。错误信息是： Code: c+
<^k^>  ─> + -pthread -std=c++0x -O3 -funroll-loops args.o dictionary.o productquantizer.o matrix.o qmatrix.o vector.o model.o u …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu17.10如何设置qt软件界面字体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486691 ubuntu17.10如何设置qt软件界面字体？以前使用qtconfig，但是现在软件仓库里面已经没有这个软件了。 我指的qt软件指的是smaplayer，liteide等用qt画界面的软件。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 widon1104 — 2018-02-10 18:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10866.html 皇帝的妙语 : 罗马皇帝奥古斯特（公元前63一公元14年）下令把他的一个性情恶劣的年轻侍从赶出宫廷。年轻人苦苦哀求皇帝宽恕,并发誓悔过自新。可奥古斯特主意已定,仍劝他回家。"我怎么回家去呢?我怎么向我父亲交待呢?"年轻
<^k^>  ─> 人说。"跟你父亲说,你不喜欢我就得了。"皇帝给他出主意说。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 单网卡，双ip，双网关，怎么配置呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486692 每次拔网线换网络，我都是手动配置下。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2018-02-10 22:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 想安装opencc进行中文繁体和简体的转换  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486693 弄了一个晚上，没辙了，求助。。。。 一开始使用apt-get opencc 得的版本总是会出现三句话的错误， 看到网上别人也这样出错，然后手动去安装，于是跟着手动安装
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-11
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 怎样做人 : 人们问毛拉:"怎样才能做一个真正的人呢?"毛拉回答道:"当你听到聪明人在讲话时,就要集中精神,把他的话记在心里,并付诸行动；当你发现有人在认真听你讲话时,就要头脑清醒,知道自己在讲些什么。"
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 问个邮件的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486697 发邮件用的是 mail (mailx) 还是 sendmail 服务 开始的时候咋都发不出去邮件,只能给本机用户或同网的一个域发邮件,能不能接邮件没注意。 后来才看出来是防火墙规则限制了，现在是可以了。（允许smtp危
<^k^>  ─> 险不，被攻击的话容易泄露文件不） 问题是即使 # services sendmail stop $echo "The test" | mail -s …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 问个邮件的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486698 发邮件用的是 mail (mailx) 还是 sendmail 服务 开始的时候咋都发不出去邮件,只能给本机用户或同网的一个域发邮件,能不能接邮件没注意。 后来才看出来是防火墙规则限制了，现在是可以了。（允许smtp危
<^k^>  ─> 险不，被攻击的话容易泄露文件不） 问题是即使 # services sendmail stop $echo "The test" | mail -s …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 问个邮件的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486699 发邮件用的是 mail (mailx) 还是 sendmail 服务 开始的时候咋都发不出去邮件,只能给本机用户或同网的一个域发邮件,能不能接邮件没注意。 后来才看出来是防火墙规则限制了，现在是可以了。（允许smtp危险
<^k^>  ─> 不，被攻击的话容易泄露文件不） 问题是即使 # services sendmail stop $echo "The test" | mail -s " …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典搞笑心情短语20句 : 我这人从不记仇,一般有仇当场我就报了。    
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 让机器自动给自己发个上网的IP  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486700 上网用的动态IP又没用花生壳的话，可以让机器取得IP发给自己。 先造个oldip哦 #!/bin/bash des_mail=too@too.com newip=1.1.1.1 if [ -d ~/ip ]; then cd ~/ip newip=`curl members.3322.org/dyndns/getip` for line in `cat oldip` do ech
<^k^>  ─> o $line > /dev/null done if [ "$line" != "$newip" ];then echo $newip > oldip echo $newip | mail -s "IP" $des_mail fi …
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 令人费解的linuxidc，阻止从linux平台发布软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486701 有图为证 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuhuizn — 2018-02-11 14:26
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 本人原创基于xmpp的文件分享系统，源码公开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486702 功能： 登录同一个服务器的用户之间可以分享本人指定的文件，一个客户端还可以同时登录多个服务器， 并同时向所有服务器发送搜索请求。 总体结构： 一个XMPP服务器 + 一
<^k^>  ─> 个SRV机器人 + 一个TCP中继器 + N个客户端 内网外网都可以用，不同内网的节点也可以共享 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2mnuITB5DAACBLfI8YHMAALq4ALnXHwAAIFF071.jpg 愤怒的橙子
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 联想X201i升级17.10后一登陆就会认证出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486708 我在联想x201i上装了17.04，然后最近提示取消支持了。 我自己换了源，升级到了17.10 但是到了登录界面，只要点击用户名，还没有输密码，就会出现 认证出错 然后跳
<^k^>  ─> 到命令行的加载界面。 然后不管用c+a+f1还是f2，f3 登录进去之后，startx 都会黑屏，然后 …
<toxync11> [glide@tox] 人家官方建议联想电脑用回16.04,后续版本好像在联想上有问题
<ronson> 这里还有人存活吗
<ronson> 为什么没人说话
<ronson> ubuntu好装吗？
<archertemptemp> ÎÒдµÄÊÇÂÒÂëÂð£¿
<^k^> archertemptemp say: 我写的是乱码吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<oknoname> :-O
<oknoname> »á¸üºÃ
<^k^> oknoname say: 会更好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zebdo> 没有tg群吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-04
<tpanmajja> 大年三十这IRC也没人嘛
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-05
<Atokk> 猪年大吉
<Atokk> 哈哈
<mtkaa> 啦啦
<mtkaa> 我回来拉
<mtkaa> 各位
<mtkaa> 你们都在干吗呢？
<MCSeekeri> 大哥你干啥呢
<mtkaa> 活活
<mtkaa> 早阿
<MCSeekeri> ？？？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-10
<jacklisp> 这里是可以说中文的iRc吧?
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-03
<contrun[m]> albet70: 当然不是有界的
<contrun[m]> 开工了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 早就开工了.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我就想要一个简单快乐的文件系统, 不想调参. 用什么好呢?
<imadper> contrun[m]: xfs还是ext4呢?
<contrun[m]> imadper 调什么参？
<imadper> recordsize...
<imadper> prefetch distance
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/8381
<imadper> contrun[m]: 说真的, recordsize和prefetch配置的不好, 读放大非常严重.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我针对iqiyi的程序改了好几次参数才让我司os跑的正常一些.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 但是吧, pc上面程序众多. 我不想不同程序给个不同的zfs配上不同的参数啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: bt一个, 日常放源码/编译一个, 貌似也不多倒是
<contrun[m]> imadper 我很怀疑你的使用姿势
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你自己看issue啊
<contrun[m]> imadper 你确定是 文件系统的问题？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 是啊.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 当然确定了.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这个prefetch又不是适合所有的workload的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 默认128K recordsize的时候, 跑一些pCDN程序, 读放大简直爆炸.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 关了prefetch, 读放大只有两倍了. 调整了recordsize, 读放大不仅没有了, arc加持下, 已经变成读缩小.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你可以看看你的zfs的prefetch hit%.
<imadper> cat /proc/spl/kmem/zfs/prefetchxxxx 里面有统计
<contrun[m]> imadper 不懂你司这么高级的东西啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你看看你的zfs prefetch的命中率
<imadper> contrun[m]: 正好我想知道日常使用下, 命中率有多少.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 以及你的blocksize是多少?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 分出100G弄个zvol, 格式化成xfs, fio测个速度. 再在zfs上直接测速对比一下.
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2020-02-03-11-32-34.png (19KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/ZPDJnlGSLZmUdbzkrKAZiqzI >
<imadper> contrun[m]: zfetchstats
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2020-02-03-11-33-40.png (24KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/wmYdHrCzsPYQPDziHeRKziqW >
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你还是调小prefetch distance吧
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你看看你可怜的命中率
<contrun[m]> 如何？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你是默认blocksize吧?
<imadper> contrun[m]: echo "xxx" > /sys/module/zfs/parameters/zfs_prefetch_distance.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 差不多这个名字吧, 我把我的zfs给废了, 现在没这个模块了
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2020-02-03-11-36-14.png (10KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/WNnCSpLSFVJBMmkMBGpqCcXy >
<contrun[m]> blocksize 怎么看
<imadper> contrun[m]: ls | grep distance
<imadper> con
<imadper> contrun[m]: zfs get recordsize poolname
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不用看, 128K
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2020-02-03-11-37-32.png (8KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/owilxQbbNIBcuNVBaJoWqfpN >
<imadper> contrun[m]: 改
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不过我觉得吧, 直接disable就行
<imadper> contrun[m]: 很多业务我都直接disable了.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 但是不得不说, arc真是个好东西.
<contrun[m]> 怎么查这些参数的意义？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 鬼知道.
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://www.solaris-cookbook.eu/solaris/solaris-10-zfs-evil-tuning-guide/   刚搜到的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我也没试过.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 但是有个大佬, dtrace的作者吧, 表示postgresql下要用8k的recordsize
<imadper> contrun[m]: bt是16K吧, 我忘了.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 所以我就说嘛, 我想要简单快乐.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 鬼知道firefox的缓存要用多大合适呢?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我tm买了个读取2800MB/s的nvme, 如果zfs给我弄到只有1400MB/s的速度了, 我心里不舒服啊
<contrun[m]> imadper 换换换
<imadper> contrun[m]: 是啊, 所以要考虑是伟大的xfs, 还是新潮的ext4
<contrun[m]> imadper ntfs 不好用？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不会用
<contrun[m]> imadper 有了 nix  妈妈再也不用担心我不会配开发环境了  我他妈的都不要看 readme  直接起一个 能build zfs的 nix shell  然后 genericBuild; bear make 就能用上 lsp 了
<contrun[m]> 当然有一些地方还是要自己改改
<albet70> contrun 为什么Dependent Type这么重要？做proof assistant需要它？
<albet70> 比如证明加法交换律
<albet70> ghc为什么不添加支持DT？
<contrun[m]> albet70 这跟要用静态类型没什么差别  用静态类型的好处一是 尽可能地 fail fast   好处二是 https://lexi-lambda.github.io/blog/2019/11/05/parse-don-t-validate/
<contrun[m]> dependent type 用来证明 加法交换率？ 我不太理解  这完全是两码事
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://www.joyent.com/blog/bruning-questions-zfs-record-size   这个写的好
<contrun[m]> 有人在做 ghc 对 dependent type 的支持  但是改动太大了
<contrun[m]> https://gitlab.haskell.org/ghc/ghc/wikis/dependent-haskell
<contrun[m]> imadper 一个上午就这样没有
 * imadper *nod*
<albet70> https://www.codewars.com/kata/59db393bc1596bd2b700007f
<contrun[m]> albet70 这是自然数的公理体系里可以得到的结论   使用 dependent types 的时候需要这条性质
<help1860[m]> 这是什么，速度好慢
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-04
<imadper> contrun[m]: .
<contrun[m]> imadper .
<contrun[m]> imadper 开完会了  是时候去泡个面了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你射友还没回来?
<contrun[m]> imadper 没啊 一个在越南 不知道会不会航班停飞 一个在河南 在家办公了
<albet70> 真安静
<imadper> 是啊
<imadper> 你没赶上好时候啊
<imadper> 09年热闹的不得了
<imadper> 我甚至在这个频道里找到了毕业之后的第一个工作
<chenhq2005> 难得见到有人在这里说话
<chenhq2005> 这个频道确实很安静
<imadper> chenhq2005: 还是你来的不够早啊
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔, 隔离了吗?
<albet70> 有人吗？
<contrun[m]> 妈的 这个世界到底能找到 可用的可以截整个屏幕的截图工具吗
<contrun[m]> https://pokfulamhku.com/whfy/ 这个用 firefox chrome 自带的都没法截全
<lzkj> contrun[m]: 都可以啊
<lzkj> 是个带图形界面的Linux都有
<contrun[m]> lzkj:  firefox 根本没保存图片。chrome 没有截全
<contrun[m]> 其他网页测试可以 这个估计太长了
<lzkj> 我试试
<lzkj> 确实不行
<lzkj> 我怎么感觉你的目的不是求助呢
<contrun[m]> lzkj: 分享链接
<lzkj> 而且现在被墙了
<contrun[m]> lzkj 刚才没被墙？
<lzkj> 行了
<lzkj> 你要？
<lzkj> 要我也不发
<contrun[m]> lzkj 你要为我今天晚上自杀负责
<lzkj> https://i.loli.net/2020/02/04/Al7W68492MERta3.png
<lzkj> contrun[m]: 发不了
<contrun[m]> lzkj send.firefox.com
<lzkj> “性虐网”不允许5MB以上图片的发送
<contrun[m]> lzkj https://send.firefox.com/ 可发
<lzkj> ubot9:
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-05
<Guest81> Hello
<Tom> 有人吗
<Guest25885> hi
<Guest81> hi
<yekjhhee> hi
<yekjhhee> 有人吗
<alexxxxey> 有
<yekjhhee> 居然真的有人
<yekjhhee> 感觉发现了新天地
<contrun[m]> 感觉大清要亡了啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: cherrot: zao.
<contrun[m]> imadper 大清什么时候亡啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: tomorrow.
<contrun[m]> imadper Great 磨难要结束了
<imadper> contrun[m]: How?
<contrun[m]> imadper 活着没劲啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: Try to find a condom-friend?
<contrun[m]> imadper 刁夶一日不完  我一日不找 condom-friend
<imadper> contrun[m]: Why 刁夶 can't be your condom friend?
 * imadper Shitty sogou-pinyin
<contrun[m]> imadper 刁明泽可以
<contrun[m]> imadper rime 大法好
<imadper> contrun[m]: Is it possible that hijack read/write with ptrace to implement a cache system for NFS?
<imadper> contrun[m]: I mean, a local arc for nfs.
<imadper> contrun[m]: How to handle mmap then?
<contrun[m]> imadper 你他妈这是要在错误的道路上越走越远
<imadper> contrun[m]: More thoughts?
<imadper> contrun[m]: more details?
<contrun[m]> imadper 不是说了用 ceph 吗
<imadper> contrun[m]: shitty ceph. I don't even know if ceph has a local cache
<contrun[m]> imadper There is no harm in trying
<imadper> contrun[m]: Hard to measure.
<imadper> contrun[m]: cache is always transparent
<contrun[m]> imadper 你想要达到什么效果
<albet70> 明明是多难兴邦
<imadper> contrun[m]: with local zfs, arc hits 99% on our workload.
<imadper> contrun[m]: With 20G arc.
<albet70> 2.10封路能结束吗?
<imadper> contrun[m]: Which provides 600K iops which 16K recordsize.
<contrun[m]> albet70 你可能还活在梦里面
<albet70> contrun 中国梦
<contrun[m]> imadper 具体使用场景的效果
<contrun[m]> 等刁夶亲自翠吧
<imadper> contrun[m]: When runing filecoin action0, there is nearly zero physical disk io with arc. Arcstats shows that arc covers almost all of the read.
<contrun[m]> imadper 访问的文件是网络或本地  缓存在内存？
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://sm.ms/image/DosbV4drQaPtyqw   currently, in local. However I need to move it to lan.
<contrun[m]> imadper 缓存的内存不是 kernel 的 buffer  你应该搜 fs-agnostic buffer
<imadper> contrun[m]: I just need ceph or nfs have similar cache.
<imadper> contrun[m]: And if ceph has built-in memory cache, I'd use it directly.
<albet70> 都啥时候了，还整天来些心灵鸡汤的新闻，
<albet70> 还有那些没事蹭热点的院士
<contrun[m]> imadper ceph 和 nfs 的一般缓存是指的缓存到本地硬盘啊
<contrun[m]> albet70 大清要亡了
<albet70> 这次被人实名举报，干脆这个锅就让武汉病毒研究所和中科院那些院士背了吧，不杀不足以平民恨
<imadper> contrun[m]: that's why I need to hijack read/write with ptrace.
<imadper> contrun[m]: To reduce hardware cost, we have no nvme on ever worker.
<contrun[m]> albet70 这个显然是无稽之谈
<imadper> s/er/ery/
<contrun[m]> imadper linux 的 buffer 是怎么触发的？“
<albet70> 管它是真是假，总有人需要背锅吧
<imadper> contrun[m]: readahead?
<contrun[m]> imadper 调 linux buffer 才是正确的方向
<albet70> 平时拿皇粮的，此时就是他们为国捐躯的时候
<contrun[m]> albet70 让亲自指挥 亲自部署的刁夶上
<imadper> contrun[m]: is linux buffer a LRU?
<contrun[m]> albet70 来一个罪己诏 那是坠吼的
<albet70> 网上都说这次问题这么大，就是因为年前那个女的开车碾压了龙脉
<albet70> 我感觉这个说法非常科学
<albet70> 应该把这个女的全族祭祀了
<contrun[m]> imadper 母鸡啊
<contrun[m]> albet70 大帝危矣
<albet70> 你想想龙脉那是什么地方，竟然被这种妖精开车碾压，这个国运都被搞没了
<imadper> albet70: Agree with you.
<contrun[m]> albet70 你国国运不早就没了 刁夶都能上
<contrun[m]> imadper 你可以看下 数据库是怎么优化的 数据库和你的使用场景很像
<contrun[m]> imadper 不行 数据库可能没有用比较通用的缓存方案  rocksdb 好像是有 writeahead log 数据本身就存在内存 到了一定大小就 flush 到硬盘
<imadper> contrun[m]: yep, that's how lsm tree works.
<imadper> contrun[m]: However, I need it for read.
<albet70> 北京下雪了？
<albet70> 天津也下雪了？
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://docs.ceph.com/docs/giant/rbd/rbd-config-ref/
<contrun[m]> albet70 下了  雪地里一个小画家都没有
<contrun[m]> imadper 不错
<contrun[m]> imadper 数据库读取硬盘文件也是有缓存的 不知道是怎么做的
<imadper> contrun[m]: LRU or MFU
<imadper> contrun[m]: arc is the combin of LRU and MFU
<imadper> contrun[m]: it adjust the size of LRU and MFU automaticlly to fix kinds of workload.
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://sm.ms/image/dEsAzRTiabnBMlg in my case, MFU works well.
<contrun[m]> imadper 你需要的是一个 tmpfs 作为前端 nfs or whatever 作为后端的 https://bcachefs.org/  还有两个问题  bcachefs 有没有 failure recovery   tmpfs 要是满了 bcachefs 会怎么办
<imadper> contrun[m]: IIRC bcachefs works at block layer,
<contrun[m]> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CacheFS
<imadper> contrun[m]: cachefs uses another fs as cache. not memory.
<contrun[m]> tmpfs
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://sm.ms/image/ZNzGfU8Ee7OKstu
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://www.redhat.com/archives/linux-cachefs/2011-October/msg00005.html
<imadper> contrun[m]: :-)
<contrun[m]> imadper 总有一款 cachefs 适合你
<imadper> contrun[m]: "You cannot use tmpfs because it doesn't support xattr needed for fscahe."
<imadper> contrun[m]: I would give ceph a try.
<imadper> contrun[m]: However all hdds are managed by zfs now. I can't destory zpool now.
<contrun[m]> imadper 是啊 你他妈为什么要瞎几把折腾呢
<imadper> contrun[m]: just know that ceph has a local memory cache.
<imadper> contrun[m]: and still not sure if it's a mfu.
<contrun[m]> imadper premature optimization
<contrun[m]> imad
<contrun[m]> imadper 又不是不能用
<imadper> contrun[m]: Just don't want to take too much time on testing ceph/tmpfs/bcachefs
<contrun[m]> imadper 你的问题加内存可以解决？
<imadper> contrun[m]: Nope, The program is alread runing. The job I'm doing now is find out the fastest storage solution.
<imadper> contrun[m]: which means, I'm in optimization phase now.
<imadper> contrun[m]: It's not "premature"
<contrun[m]> imadper 牛逼
<imadper> contrun[m]: Increasing hardware cost is possible iff I have a sane caching system to use the memory.
<imadper> contrun[m]: So I'm finding the `sane caching system`
<contrun[m]> imadper 改个缓存策略会这么难？
<imadper> contrun[m]: how?
<imadper> contrun[m]: Show me the command.
<contrun[m]> imadper 没有我跳楼  你举证我 跳楼
<imadper> contrun[m]: you jump, I jump
<contrun[m]> imadper 别 你跳了 你老婆怎么办  你们这些人啊 怎么一点都不顾家呢
<imadper> contrun[m]: jump jump more health
<contrun[m]> imadper jump jump healthier
<imadper> contrun[m]: .... Okay
<lzkj> kubuntu用tightvncserver，键盘输入乱码是咋回事儿啊
<lzkj> 完全是乱的😂
<lzkj> xrdp就更不行，连接上 就显示个鼠标箭头……
<lzkj> 有么有然滴嘛？
<imadper> ...
<lzkj> 好困啊
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-06
<imadper`> contrun[m]: .
<imadper`> contrun[m]: wu liao.
<contrun[m]> imadper 去死吧  你应该可以找到一种有意思的死法
<contrun[m]> imadper 我已经在找有意思的死法了  感觉快要升天了
<imadper`> contrun[m]: .
<contrun[m]> imadper  好久没有上过黄网了  如何 make pornography great again
<contrun[m]> imadper  他妈的 碰到一个要用不是 public 的 struct 里的东西的坑  我艹 得自己实现一份这个 struct 的方法了
 * dodocrypto brb
<lzkj_> ……
<lzkj_> 没人讲话，就知道进进出出……
<bcsfll>  - -#
<ailion> 原来这里也有人啊
<ailion> 大家好~~
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-07
<hv54> 老家呆着好无聊
<contrun[m]> hv54 有什么办法呢
<rafaelvwilson[m]> 外网被断了？
<syq> 这里好冷清了
<rafaelvwilson[m]> 外网被断了？
<alexxxxey> 没有阿
<lzkj> 哈哈
<hv54> 没有啊，还是很好滴
<lzkj> 电脑直接PPPOE拨号获取到的IPv6地址，上很多网站打不开是怎么回事呀？
<hv54> 人出来聊起来啊
<alexxxxey> 举个栗子看看
<hv54> IPV6估计近几年都这样，NET转换它不香么
<lzkj> alexxxxey: 比如百度能打开，但是百度搜出来的搜索结果，大多打不开
<lzkj> 换回路由器拨号（不支持IPv6的垃圾水星路由器），就没问题了
<lzkj> 移动宽带
<alexxxxey> 百度搜索结果的链接都是形如 https://www.baidu.com/link?url=XXXXX 这样的
<alexxxxey> 所以是不是百度这边有问题
<hv54> 你把IPv6去掉，只用IPv4
<lzkj> 用路由器拨号就没问题了
<lzkj> 还有，电脑拨号下，IT之家的UWP客户端也连不上网
<hv54> https://sm.ms/image/Gte15Y4nE2x7BcC
<lzkj> hv54: 就是想用v6啊……😅
<lzkj> test-ipv6.com测试过，提示我已经分配了IPv6地址，但是“您的网络提供商似乎没有接入IPv6 DNS服务器”
<lzkj> 自己指定了阿里云和百度云的IPv6 DNS，结果更多网站打不开了😂
<hv54> 我对IPv6没啥指望，也没觉得有啥优点
<lzkj> 是啊
<lzkj> 靠前的端口运营商屏蔽了
<lzkj> 3389不开放
<hv54> 那就改个端口用
<lzkj> 嗯
<hv54> 我的宽带都被NET转了，运营商也不管，只能内网映射也还是能用，就是麻烦点
<lzkj> 嘿嘿
<lzkj> 我用花生壳搭了一个IRC服务器
<lzkj> 家里的老上网本
<hv54> 我租了个搬瓦工的VPS
<lzkj> VPS建机场不好吗？😋
<hv54> 犯法。。。。
<lzkj> 自己用😏
<hv54> 科学上网就够了，
<lzkj_> 叮咯咙咚呛
<hv54> 。。。
<lzkj_>  
<albet70> 晚上好
<albet70> contrun[m] :听说最近西城区爆发了？
<bcsfll> 我们吉林最近也是很疯狂的 人心晃晃
<syq> 听起来还是老老实实在村里呆着比较好
<bcsfll> 村里 也都封闭了 今天我家小区 现在进出需要出入证了
<syq> bcsfll: 这么晚。。。
<bcsfll> 东北 做什么  都是后之后觉  形式主义
<syq> 我们初一就封了
<albet70> nonick22323 .
<bcsfll> 我们这边是被迫封的  其实也是个形式
<rafaelvwilson[m]> v2ray.com/core/app/dns: failed to retrive response 是什么意思？装完v2ray看错误日志一直弹这个
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-08
<hv54> 早
<hv54> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-09
<lzkj>  睡了睡了
<contrun[m]> albet70: 不知道啊
